# How is the boycott going?



## Beelzebub

Well, not so bad.

Small but constant acceleration, aided and abetted by Israel making a mockery of international law and democracy, and even of its international friends, day after day.

Danny Glover is doing his bit.  
Good on him.



> Black Americans still remember what racial apartheid was like, and even experience reduced forms of it, now.
> 
> The film, American Revolutionary: the Evolution of Grace Lee Boggs, is due to be screened at the DocAviv festival, which is running through May 17.
> 
> In a statement, Glover and nine others featured in the film, along with Boggs, the 98-year-old philosopher and activist whose life is chronicled in the documentary, said: We stand in solidarity with the people of Palestine, and support their call for cultural and academic boycott of Israel we were shocked to find the film slated to be screened at the DocAviv festival in Israel on May 13th and 15th. This was scheduled without our knowledge.
> 
> They said they attempted to have the screenings canceled, but the festival organizers and film producers informed us that this was not possible and they would move forward with the screening, over our objections.
> 
> Boggs has explicitly stated her support of the boycott and believes this screening is in direct contradiction to her legacy and ongoing work as a revolutionary, the statement said.



Danny Glover pushes for Tel Aviv festival boycott | The Times of Israel


----------



## MJB12741

Ever since the BDS movement began, Israel's economy has been booming.  Keep 'em comin' boys.  And how ya holding up on your, well, you know?  Heh Heh.

Israel?s Economy Is Booming ? Sorry, Boycotters & John Kerry | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Hossfly

Beelzebub said:


> Well, not so bad.
> 
> Small but constant acceleration, aided and abetted by Israel making a mockery of international law and democracy, and even of its international friends, day after day.
> 
> Danny Glover is doing his bit.
> Good on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans still remember what racial apartheid was like, and even experience reduced forms of it, now.
> 
> The film, American Revolutionary: the Evolution of Grace Lee Boggs, is due to be screened at the DocAviv festival, which is running through May 17.
> 
> In a statement, Glover and nine others featured in the film, along with Boggs, the 98-year-old philosopher and activist whose life is chronicled in the documentary, said: We stand in solidarity with the people of Palestine, and support their call for cultural and academic boycott of Israel we were shocked to find the film slated to be screened at the DocAviv festival in Israel on May 13th and 15th. This was scheduled without our knowledge.
> 
> They said they attempted to have the screenings canceled, but the festival organizers and film producers informed us that this was not possible and they would move forward with the screening, over our objections.
> 
> Boggs has explicitly stated her support of the boycott and believes this screening is in direct contradiction to her legacy and ongoing work as a revolutionary, the statement said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Glover pushes for Tel Aviv festival boycott | The Times of Israel
Click to expand...

Danny Glover is an anti-American Communist and a Jew-hating SOB who I wouldn't piss on if he was on fire. Along with his girlfriend Mel Gibson.


----------



## Beelzebub

Mel is a very flawed man.

Alcoholic, wife abuser.  And uneducated.

If only he had read my easy guide to Israel, telling him that Judaism is not Zionism, but Zionism is the pro war political movement, his outburst might have been hushed up, to prevent Americans from beginning to understand the difference.

How has his career been since?
No!  You don't say!
Well, that is the price of a poor education.


----------



## Hossfly

Beelzebub said:


> Mel is a very flawed man.
> 
> Alcoholic, wife abuser.  And uneducated.
> 
> If only he had read my easy guide to Israel, telling him that Judaism is not Zionism, but Zionism is the pro war political movement, his outburst might have been hushed up, to prevent Americans from beginning to understand the difference.
> 
> How has his career been since?
> No!  You don't say!
> Well, that is the price of a poor education.


Gee willikers! I never suspected Zionism was a pro-war political movement. How 'bout that! Learn something new every day!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel is a very flawed man.
> 
> Alcoholic, wife abuser.  And uneducated.
> 
> If only he had read my easy guide to Israel, telling him that Judaism is not Zionism, but Zionism is the pro war political movement, his outburst might have been hushed up, to prevent Americans from beginning to understand the difference.
> 
> How has his career been since?
> No!  You don't say!
> Well, that is the price of a poor education.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee willikers! I never suspected Zionism was a pro-war political movement. How 'bout that! Learn something new every day!
Click to expand...


The Zionists went to Palestine to take over the country.

Did they expect that to be a peaceful endeavor?


----------



## dilloduck

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel is a very flawed man.
> 
> Alcoholic, wife abuser.  And uneducated.
> 
> If only he had read my easy guide to Israel, telling him that Judaism is not Zionism, but Zionism is the pro war political movement, his outburst might have been hushed up, to prevent Americans from beginning to understand the difference.
> 
> How has his career been since?
> No!  You don't say!
> Well, that is the price of a poor education.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee willikers! I never suspected Zionism was a pro-war political movement. How 'bout that! Learn something new every day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine to take over the country.
> 
> Did they expect that to be a peaceful endeavor?
Click to expand...


cmon now---they tried to peacefully negotiate with Nazis.


----------



## CMike

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel is a very flawed man.
> 
> Alcoholic, wife abuser.  And uneducated.
> 
> If only he had read my easy guide to Israel, telling him that Judaism is not Zionism, but Zionism is the pro war political movement, his outburst might have been hushed up, to prevent Americans from beginning to understand the difference.
> 
> How has his career been since?
> No!  You don't say!
> Well, that is the price of a poor education.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee willikers! I never suspected Zionism was a pro-war political movement. How 'bout that! Learn something new every day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine to take over the country.
> 
> Did they expect that to be a peaceful endeavor?
Click to expand...


Actually the arabs went to Israel to take over the country. Israel defended it self.


----------



## P F Tinmore

CMike said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee willikers! I never suspected Zionism was a pro-war political movement. How 'bout that! Learn something new every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine to take over the country.
> 
> Did they expect that to be a peaceful endeavor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the arabs went to Israel to take over the country. Israel defended it self.
Click to expand...


I hear ya. I don't see any proof.


----------



## Beelzebub

Hossfly said:


> Gee willikers! I never suspected Zionism was a pro-war political movement. How 'bout that! Learn something new every day!



THAT is interesting sarcasm.

There is no dispute that Israel has expanded through war, and the day they have no war is the day they stop expanding.   Yet you indicate you are consciously cognisant of this.

And still are happy to let them get on with it.

Very interesting.


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> Well, not so bad.
> 
> Small but constant acceleration, aided and abetted by Israel making a mockery of international law and democracy, and even of its international friends, day after day.
> 
> Danny Glover is doing his bit.
> Good on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans still remember what racial apartheid was like, and even experience reduced forms of it, now.
> 
> The film, American Revolutionary: the Evolution of Grace Lee Boggs, is due to be screened at the DocAviv festival, which is running through May 17.
> 
> In a statement, Glover and nine others featured in the film, along with Boggs, the 98-year-old philosopher and activist whose life is chronicled in the documentary, said: We stand in solidarity with the people of Palestine, and support their call for cultural and academic boycott of Israel we were shocked to find the film slated to be screened at the DocAviv festival in Israel on May 13th and 15th. This was scheduled without our knowledge.
> 
> They said they attempted to have the screenings canceled, but the festival organizers and film producers informed us that this was not possible and they would move forward with the screening, over our objections.
> 
> Boggs has explicitly stated her support of the boycott and believes this screening is in direct contradiction to her legacy and ongoing work as a revolutionary, the statement said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Glover pushes for Tel Aviv festival boycott | The Times of Israel
Click to expand...




 many civilised nations are actually banning the BDS movement as being racist and ANTI SEMITIC after being taken over by extreme right wing and left wing groups. After so many followers of BDS openly admitted that they were only engaging in the boycott because it was aimed at JEWS. So it has died a death in the west, with a handful of extremists trying to keep it afloat.


----------



## Hossfly

The boycott is working jes fine. Here's one of my old favorite Weavers tunes from Israel celebrating the boycott.  For [MENTION=36574]Lipush[/MENTION]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZ5v651bQ1o]Tzena, Tzena, Tzena - The Weavers - (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> Mel is a very flawed man.
> 
> Alcoholic, wife abuser.  And uneducated.
> 
> If only he had read my easy guide to Israel, telling him that Judaism is not Zionism, but Zionism is the pro war political movement, his outburst might have been hushed up, to prevent Americans from beginning to understand the difference.
> 
> How has his career been since?
> No!  You don't say!
> Well, that is the price of a poor education.





 Zionism is nothing more than the belief that the Jews should have a homeland in their ancestral lands and be allowed to live in peace. Once they have established their homeland to be granted the right to defend it and their citizens from all forms of violence, belligerence and attack.

 It is not a dirty word as you are trying to portray it, nor is it like islam and violent by nature,


----------



## Beelzebub

Phoenall said:


> many civilised nations are actually banning the BDS movement as being racist and ANTI SEMITIC after being taken over by extreme right wing and left wing groups. After so many followers of BDS openly admitted that they were only engaging in the boycott because it was aimed at JEWS. So it has died a death in the west, with a handful of extremists trying to keep it afloat.




Yes.  I've heard.  Its amazing the power that Zionism has to infect otherwise healthy democracies and legal systems.

If you tell your pappy that they are banning groundroot political actions, you will hear him tell you they would not have let them stop them in the 1960's & 1970's.

That caused even mighty America, at its peak to back off from Apartheid.

As to targeting Jews, that is mistaken, unless they are Jews second and Zionists first.
It is against Zionism's interests that people realise that, so they are working hard not to let on, but even the poorly educated will find out quickly enough.

So, maybe we should start here.  Who can name a non-Jewish corporate business which is directly supportive of Settlement activity?  A prize for the best example.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel is a very flawed man.
> 
> Alcoholic, wife abuser.  And uneducated.
> 
> If only he had read my easy guide to Israel, telling him that Judaism is not Zionism, but Zionism is the pro war political movement, his outburst might have been hushed up, to prevent Americans from beginning to understand the difference.
> 
> How has his career been since?
> No!  You don't say!
> Well, that is the price of a poor education.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee willikers! I never suspected Zionism was a pro-war political movement. How 'bout that! Learn something new every day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine to take over the country.
> 
> Did they expect that to be a peaceful endeavor?
Click to expand...





 Nope it was the arab muslims that went to Palestine because they did not want to give up their slaves. Now the gene pool is shrinking again and the children are being born dead or deformed. They have lost their Jewish sex slaves that gave them a chance of survival, now they have lost that chance. Another 5 years and the arab muslims will be in decline due to their demographics and in breeding. You cant keep marrying first cousins to first cousins without the DNA becoming very badly flawed.


----------



## Phoenall

dilloduck said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee willikers! I never suspected Zionism was a pro-war political movement. How 'bout that! Learn something new every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine to take over the country.
> 
> Did they expect that to be a peaceful endeavor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cmon now---they tried to peacefully negotiate with Nazis.
Click to expand...




 As did the Communists of Russia, the muslims, the Italians, the Irish, the Japanese and the British.

 So what was your point again ?


----------



## dilloduck

Phoenall said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine to take over the country.
> 
> Did they expect that to be a peaceful endeavor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmon now---they tried to peacefully negotiate with Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As did the Communists of Russia, the muslims, the Italians, the Irish, the Japanese and the British.
> 
> So what was your point again ?
Click to expand...


my point was that they attempted to take over Palestine as peacefully as possible even if it took bargaining with Nazis.


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee willikers! I never suspected Zionism was a pro-war political movement. How 'bout that! Learn something new every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine to take over the country.
> 
> Did they expect that to be a peaceful endeavor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it was the arab muslims that went to Palestine because they did not want to give up their slaves. Now the gene pool is shrinking again and the children are being born dead or deformed. They have lost their Jewish sex slaves that gave them a chance of survival, now they have lost that chance. Another 5 years and the arab muslims will be in decline due to their demographics and in breeding. You cant keep marrying first cousins to first cousins without the DNA becoming very badly flawed.
Click to expand...


Wow, if the gene pool is shrinking for what, half a billion Arabs, how is it must  a heck of a problem for a population of 12-15 million that only breeds among itself.


----------



## Beelzebub

Hossfly said:


> The boycott is working jes fine. Here's one of my old favorite Weavers tunes from Israel celebrating the boycott.
> 
> 
> Tzena, Tzena, Tzena - The Weavers - (Lyrics) - YouTube




Very nice Hossfly.  Some good harmonies there.

Judaism has quite a heritage of music, though I admit I am conversant with only the most popular examples.  I have been recommended by friends to visit some of the larger temples during worship, as apparently they have some extraordinarily good music in them.


----------



## Beelzebub

dilloduck said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> cmon now---they tried to peacefully negotiate with Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As did the Communists of Russia, the muslims, the Italians, the Irish, the Japanese and the British.
> 
> So what was your point again ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my point was that they attempted to take over Palestine as peacefully as possible even if it took bargaining with Nazis.
Click to expand...


Of course they had no business trying to steal someone else's land and nation is the first place.  Its like a mugger saying as a defence: "I asked nicely, before I killed him for his watch."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not so bad.
> 
> Small but constant acceleration, aided and abetted by Israel making a mockery of international law and democracy, and even of its international friends, day after day.
> 
> Danny Glover is doing his bit.
> Good on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans still remember what racial apartheid was like, and even experience reduced forms of it, now.
> 
> The film, American Revolutionary: the Evolution of Grace Lee Boggs, is due to be screened at the DocAviv festival, which is running through May 17.
> 
> In a statement, Glover and nine others featured in the film, along with Boggs, the 98-year-old philosopher and activist whose life is chronicled in the documentary, said: We stand in solidarity with the people of Palestine, and support their call for cultural and academic boycott of Israel we were shocked to find the film slated to be screened at the DocAviv festival in Israel on May 13th and 15th. This was scheduled without our knowledge.
> 
> They said they attempted to have the screenings canceled, but the festival organizers and film producers informed us that this was not possible and they would move forward with the screening, over our objections.
> 
> Boggs has explicitly stated her support of the boycott and believes this screening is in direct contradiction to her legacy and ongoing work as a revolutionary, the statement said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Glover pushes for Tel Aviv festival boycott | The Times of Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many civilised nations are actually banning the BDS movement as being racist and ANTI SEMITIC after being taken over by extreme right wing and left wing groups. After so many followers of BDS openly admitted that they were only engaging in the boycott because it was aimed at JEWS. So it has died a death in the west, with a handful of extremists trying to keep it afloat.
Click to expand...


It will be fun to see those phony laws in court where they have to prove antisemitism and there isn't any.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine to take over the country.
> 
> Did they expect that to be a peaceful endeavor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the arabs went to Israel to take over the country. Israel defended it self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I don't see any proof.
Click to expand...




 Like the Koran and hadiths type of proof that tell of the command from their moon gods to KILL THE JEWS. Or do you want the many mass murders of the Jews over the last 1400 years. How about the invasion of Israel in may 1948 by the combined arab armies intent on land theft, sex slaves and mass murder in the name of NAZISM. All because the grand mufti spread more BLOOD LIBELS so he could own Palestine and lord it over his fellow muslims.


 That kinda proof.............


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the arabs went to Israel to take over the country. Israel defended it self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I don't see any proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Koran and hadiths type of proof that tell of the command from their moon gods to KILL THE JEWS. Or do you want the many mass murders of the Jews over the last 1400 years. How about the invasion of Israel in may 1948 by the combined arab armies intent on land theft, sex slaves and mass murder in the name of NAZISM. All because the grand mufti spread more BLOOD LIBELS so he could own Palestine and lord it over his fellow muslims.
> 
> 
> That kinda proof.............
Click to expand...


No, I mean real proof.


----------



## Beelzebub

Phoney - you cannot get a weaker argument than pointing to holy scriptures.

All of them have contradictions.
All of them have incredibly nasty passages.
All of them have silly prognostications.
All of them are made up.

Can you do better please?


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> The boycott is working jes fine. Here's one of my old favorite Weavers tunes from Israel celebrating the boycott.
> 
> 
> Tzena, Tzena, Tzena - The Weavers - (Lyrics) - YouTube


Another song to celebrate the Boycott.  Sing along folks!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WF6irnzAiI]Hava Nagila Texas Style - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee willikers! I never suspected Zionism was a pro-war political movement. How 'bout that! Learn something new every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is interesting sarcasm.
> 
> There is no dispute that Israel has expanded through war, and the day they have no war is the day they stop expanding.   Yet you indicate you are consciously cognisant of this.
> 
> And still are happy to let them get on with it.
> 
> Very interesting.
Click to expand...





 Then tell the Palestinians to stop engaging in war, because every time they do they lose out. Now Israel has not expanded through war it has occupied land, and it has a proven track record of dealing fairly with its enemies and handing back the land occupied since 1967. It has accepted a reduction in the size of Israel in the name of peace and has offered to negotiate mutually acceptable borders with the P.A, Syria and Lebanon. What has the P.A. done to negotiate the mutually accepted borders as laid down in UN res 242 and 338.


 The Palestinians want war but not the deaths and damage that go with that war. Tell them that is not the reality and that they will be killed if they keep attacking Israel.


----------



## Beelzebub

Palestinians mostly engage in actual war-fighting (as against cyber war, economic war) defensively now.
I really cannot see any of the groups begin a war of manoeuvre against the US financed IDF, can you?

But Israel continues to make incursions, both as settlements and into Gaza, with neither Lebanon nor Syria off the target list, and Iran most firmly on it.

So, as usual it is Israel which ensures there is perpetual war.
If a peace deal seems to be imminent, they always sabotage it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

dilloduck said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> cmon now---they tried to peacefully negotiate with Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As did the Communists of Russia, the muslims, the Italians, the Irish, the Japanese and the British.
> 
> So what was your point again ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my point was that they attempted to take over Palestine as peacefully as possible even if it took bargaining with Nazis.
Click to expand...


How do you peacefully kick hundreds of thousands of people out of their homes?

What was the plan?


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine to take over the country.
> 
> Did they expect that to be a peaceful endeavor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the arabs went to Israel to take over the country. Israel defended it self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I don't see any proof.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter what you see.

But the whole 'Zionists went to Palestine to take over their country' is just Palestinian bullshit.
Aside from the fact that there was no Palestinian country, the European were invited to mandatory Palestine. No matter how many times you spew your propaganda, it won't change the truth Tinmore.


----------



## toastman

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the arabs went to Israel to take over the country. Israel defended it self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I don't see any proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Koran and hadiths type of proof that tell of the command from their moon gods to KILL THE JEWS. Or do you want the many mass murders of the Jews over the last 1400 years. How about the invasion of Israel in may 1948 by the combined arab armies intent on land theft, sex slaves and mass murder in the name of NAZISM. All because the grand mufti spread more BLOOD LIBELS so he could own Palestine and lord it over his fellow muslims.
> 
> 
> That kinda proof.............
Click to expand...


Don't bother with Tinmore. 
Even if you provide him with indisputable evidence to back up your claim or to counter his, he will still deny it.


----------



## Beelzebub

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the arabs went to Israel to take over the country. Israel defended it self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I don't see any proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you see.
> 
> But the whole 'Zionists went to Palestine to take over their country' is just Palestinian bullshit.
> Aside from the fact that there was no Palestinian country, the European were invited to mandatory Palestine. No matter how many times you spew your propaganda, it won't change the truth Tinmore.
Click to expand...



Are you sure of that toastman?

I ask, because you are wrong.


David Ben-Gurion: &#8220;Let us not ignore the truth among ourselves&#8230;politically we are the aggressors and they defend themselves. The country is theirs because they inhabit it, whereas we want to come here and settle down, and in their view we want to take from them their country."   1937

http://www.itisapartheid.org/getinformed_sub3_subsub1_text.html


----------



## Phoenall

dilloduck said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> cmon now---they tried to peacefully negotiate with Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As did the Communists of Russia, the muslims, the Italians, the Irish, the Japanese and the British.
> 
> So what was your point again ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my point was that they attempted to take over Palestine as peacefully as possible even if it took bargaining with Nazis.
Click to expand...


The Jews were invited to migrate to Palestine by the Ottomans because the arab muslims were too lazy to work. Then the LoN invited the Jews to migrate and resurrect the NATIONAL HOME OF THE JEWS. The Zionists negotiating with the Nazis is a well known trick of the ISLAMONAZIS to silence any remarks regarding the muslim involvement with the NAZIS.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine to take over the country.
> 
> Did they expect that to be a peaceful endeavor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it was the arab muslims that went to Palestine because they did not want to give up their slaves. Now the gene pool is shrinking again and the children are being born dead or deformed. They have lost their Jewish sex slaves that gave them a chance of survival, now they have lost that chance. Another 5 years and the arab muslims will be in decline due to their demographics and in breeding. You cant keep marrying first cousins to first cousins without the DNA becoming very badly flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, if the gene pool is shrinking for what, half a billion Arabs, how is it must  a heck of a problem for a population of 12-15 million that only breeds among itself.
Click to expand...




 Not really as they don't breed with their own families like the muslims do. As any breeder of animals will tell you if you keep breeding within the family you get problems of mutation and birth defects. Those half a billion arabs are known to keep everything in the family and it has become a major problem for every nation with muslims living there. So much concern that arab doctors are warning of a dwindling gene pool and have advised marrying outside the faith to stop the steady decline.


----------



## Beelzebub

I don't know of any silencing going on.
People on this discussion - form both sides - are quite noted by their ability to not be silenced.

In any case it is documented that the Nazis moved many Jews, in cooperation with the Zionist organisation to ship them to Palestine.  That the Zionist terrorists fought the British with German supplied weapons is also recorded.

In fact it makes perfect logical sense.  Hitler wanted Jews to not be in Germany.  Zionists wanted Jews to be in Palestine.  Why would they NOT work together?


----------



## Hossfly

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it was the arab muslims that went to Palestine because they did not want to give up their slaves. Now the gene pool is shrinking again and the children are being born dead or deformed. They have lost their Jewish sex slaves that gave them a chance of survival, now they have lost that chance. Another 5 years and the arab muslims will be in decline due to their demographics and in breeding. You cant keep marrying first cousins to first cousins without the DNA becoming very badly flawed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, if the gene pool is shrinking for what, half a billion Arabs, how is it must  a heck of a problem for a population of 12-15 million that only breeds among itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really as they don't breed with their own families like the muslims do. As any breeder of animals will tell you if you keep breeding within the family you get problems of mutation and birth defects. Those half a billion arabs are known to keep everything in the family and it has become a major problem for every nation with muslims living there. So much concern that arab doctors are warning of a dwindling gene pool and have advised marrying outside the faith to stop the steady decline.
Click to expand...

Our friend might want to take a peek at this article to see how much trouble the Muslim world is in for.


Massive inbreeding within the Muslim culture during the last 1.400 years may have done catastrophic damage to their gene pool. The consequences of intermarriage between first cousins often have serious impact on the offspring's intelligence, sanity, health and on their surroundings
The most famous example of inbreeding is in ancient Egypt, where several Pharaonic dynasties collapsed after a couple of hundred years. In order to keep wealth and power within the family, the Pharaohs often married their own sister or half-sister and after a handful of generations the offspring were mentally and physically unfit to rule.
Another historical example is the royal houses of Europe where royal families often married among each other because tradition did not allow them to marry people of non-royal class.


Muslim Inbreeding: Impacts on intelligence, sanity, health and society


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As did the Communists of Russia, the muslims, the Italians, the Irish, the Japanese and the British.
> 
> So what was your point again ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my point was that they attempted to take over Palestine as peacefully as possible even if it took bargaining with Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they had no business trying to steal someone else's land and nation is the first place.  Its like a mugger saying as a defence: "I asked nicely, before I killed him for his watch."
Click to expand...




 here is the rub the lands owners invited them to migrate to Palestine as agreed with the arab muslim leaders. It was only when the original ISLAMONAZI husseini stirred up his NAZI propaganda and claimed that the Jews were stealing muslim land .

 So in reality the land was never arab muslim to begin with so how could the Jews be stealing something the arab muslims had never owned for over 1,000 years


----------



## Hossfly

Beelzebub said:


> I don't know of any silencing going on.
> People on this discussion - form both sides - are quite noted by their ability to not be silenced.
> 
> In any case it is documented that the Nazis moved many Jews, in cooperation with the Zionist organisation to ship them to Palestine.  That the Zionist terrorists fought the British with German supplied weapons is also recorded.
> 
> In fact it makes perfect logical sense.  Hitler wanted Jews to not be in Germany.  Zionists wanted Jews to be in Palestine.  Why would they NOT work together?


Hint, Devil: When you want to answer a post, quote the post by clicking on the corporal's stripe beside the Thanks button. Type in your message and hit Post Quick Reply". Then people will know just who in hell you're talking to. Bitte Schoen.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not so bad.
> 
> Small but constant acceleration, aided and abetted by Israel making a mockery of international law and democracy, and even of its international friends, day after day.
> 
> Danny Glover is doing his bit.
> Good on him.
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Glover pushes for Tel Aviv festival boycott | The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many civilised nations are actually banning the BDS movement as being racist and ANTI SEMITIC after being taken over by extreme right wing and left wing groups. After so many followers of BDS openly admitted that they were only engaging in the boycott because it was aimed at JEWS. So it has died a death in the west, with a handful of extremists trying to keep it afloat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be fun to see those phony laws in court where they have to prove antisemitism and there isn't any.
Click to expand...





 Already been  done and the anti Semitism was proven as RACISM and INCITEMENT TO RELIGOUS INTOLERANCE. So the laws are not phony and have been in place for some years now, and are being used to drive extremists out of business


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya. I don't see any proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Koran and hadiths type of proof that tell of the command from their moon gods to KILL THE JEWS. Or do you want the many mass murders of the Jews over the last 1400 years. How about the invasion of Israel in may 1948 by the combined arab armies intent on land theft, sex slaves and mass murder in the name of NAZISM. All because the grand mufti spread more BLOOD LIBELS so he could own Palestine and lord it over his fellow muslims.
> 
> 
> That kinda proof.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean real proof.
Click to expand...




 Are you saying that the Koran and hadiths are not factual and not seen as proof by ALL muslims. You cant get any more unbiased in regards to the muslims and you are denying their veracity.


----------



## Beelzebub

You are getting boring Phoney with you dramatic CAPITALISATIONS and sweeping but oddly insubstantial refutations.   I am beginning to think you are more troll than interested in learning from debate and exchange.


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> Phoney - you cannot get a weaker argument than pointing to holy scriptures.
> 
> All of them have contradictions.
> All of them have incredibly nasty passages.
> All of them have silly prognostications.
> All of them are made up.
> 
> Can you do better please?





 How much better than the actual commands the muslims have been following for 1400 years or so. According to the muslims it is unchanging and sacrosanct, and people have been killed for declaring that the Koran is not truthful


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> Palestinians mostly engage in actual war-fighting (as against cyber war, economic war) defensively now.
> I really cannot see any of the groups begin a war of manoeuvre against the US financed IDF, can you?
> 
> But Israel continues to make incursions, both as settlements and into Gaza, with neither Lebanon nor Syria off the target list, and Iran most firmly on it.
> 
> So, as usual it is Israel which ensures there is perpetual war.
> If a peace deal seems to be imminent, they always sabotage it.





 Not a word of truth in your statement as the Israeli's only retaliate to Islamic violence and terrorism


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> As did the Communists of Russia, the muslims, the Italians, the Irish, the Japanese and the British.
> 
> So what was your point again ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my point was that they attempted to take over Palestine as peacefully as possible even if it took bargaining with Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you peacefully kick hundreds of thousands of people out of their homes?
> 
> What was the plan?
Click to expand...





 Maybe the Palestinians should not have joined the arab armies when they invaded Israel, that meant that law allowed Israel to expel the enemies who had taken up arms against them. At least they did not engage in ISLAMONAZI methods and just torture them to death.


----------



## Beelzebub

Phoenall said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoney - you cannot get a weaker argument than pointing to holy scriptures.
> 
> All of them have contradictions.
> All of them have incredibly nasty passages.
> All of them have silly prognostications.
> All of them are made up.
> 
> Can you do better please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much better than the actual commands the muslims have been following for 1400 years or so. According to the muslims it is unchanging and sacrosanct, and people have been killed for declaring that the Koran is not truthful
Click to expand...


Well, as its all hocus pocus, you might as well be quoting Harry Potter.
Maybe update your thinking a little.  Come forward a couple of thousand years.


----------



## Beelzebub

Phoenall said:


> ... that meant that law allowed Israel to expel the enemies who had taken up arms against them. ...




Hey Phoney.  You know you just made that up, don't you?
Very specifically, no victor is allowed to either execute his opponent, once defeated, or to ethnically cleanse him from the territory.

More importantly, he is not permitted to either execute civilians in occupied territory, nor to expel them.

Israel did both.  TO both.  And for a long while it seemed they got away with it.
No longer.


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> I don't know of any silencing going on.
> People on this discussion - form both sides - are quite noted by their ability to not be silenced.
> 
> In any case it is documented that the Nazis moved many Jews, in cooperation with the Zionist organisation to ship them to Palestine.  That the Zionist terrorists fought the British with German supplied weapons is also recorded.
> 
> In fact it makes perfect logical sense.  Hitler wanted Jews to not be in Germany.  Zionists wanted Jews to be in Palestine.  Why would they NOT work together?



Zionists did those things to save Jewish lives. And from what I researched, they did just that by sending Jews to Mandatory Palestine. The same place the British invited the European Jews to come.


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> You are getting boring Phoney with you dramatic CAPITALISATIONS and sweeping but oddly insubstantial refutations.   I am beginning to think you are more troll than interested in learning from debate and exchange.



No whining here in the I/P forum...


----------



## Beelzebub

So you have taken the step to acknowledge that Zionists and Nazis DID work together, and with common cause.  Not always, but sometimes.

You are coming along toasty.


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> So you have taken the step to acknowledge that Zionists and Nazis DID work together, and with common cause.  Not always, but sometimes.
> 
> You are coming along toasty.



Yes. But many pro Palestinians say that the Zionists helped the Nazis to kill Jews so the world would have sympathy for them and allow them to have a country.
I think that's a disgusting bullshit of a lie.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> my point was that they attempted to take over Palestine as peacefully as possible even if it took bargaining with Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you peacefully kick hundreds of thousands of people out of their homes?
> 
> What was the plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the Palestinians should not have joined the arab armies when they* invaded Israel,* that meant that law allowed Israel to expel the enemies who had taken up arms against them. At least they did not engage in ISLAMONAZI methods and just torture them to death.
Click to expand...


Do you have some proof of that?


----------



## montelatici

toastman said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of any silencing going on.
> People on this discussion - form both sides - are quite noted by their ability to not be silenced.
> 
> In any case it is documented that the Nazis moved many Jews, in cooperation with the Zionist organisation to ship them to Palestine.  That the Zionist terrorists fought the British with German supplied weapons is also recorded.
> 
> In fact it makes perfect logical sense.  Hitler wanted Jews to not be in Germany.  Zionists wanted Jews to be in Palestine.  Why would they NOT work together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists did those things to save Jewish lives. And from what I researched, they did just that by sending Jews to Mandatory Palestine. The same place the British invited the European Jews to come.
Click to expand...


That was really nice of the British to invite European Jews to take the land away from the Christians and Jews.  What an honorable nation.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you peacefully kick hundreds of thousands of people out of their homes?
> 
> What was the plan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Palestinians should not have joined the arab armies when they* invaded Israel,* that meant that law allowed Israel to expel the enemies who had taken up arms against them. At least they did not engage in ISLAMONAZI methods and just torture them to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have some proof of that?
Click to expand...

No. Go to bed you old fart.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Palestinians should not have joined the arab armies when they* invaded Israel,* that meant that law allowed Israel to expel the enemies who had taken up arms against them. At least they did not engage in ISLAMONAZI methods and just torture them to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have some proof of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Go to bed you old fart.
Click to expand...


Old fart is an attitude not an age.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you peacefully kick hundreds of thousands of people out of their homes?
> 
> What was the plan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Palestinians should not have joined the arab armies when they* invaded Israel,* that meant that law allowed Israel to expel the enemies who had taken up arms against them. At least they did not engage in ISLAMONAZI methods and just torture them to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have some proof of that?
Click to expand...


Do you enjoy playing stupid??


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have some proof of that?
> 
> 
> 
> No. Go to bed you old fart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old fart is an attitude not an age.
Click to expand...


Whos older between you two????


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of any silencing going on.
> People on this discussion - form both sides - are quite noted by their ability to not be silenced.
> 
> In any case it is documented that the Nazis moved many Jews, in cooperation with the Zionist organisation to ship them to Palestine.  That the Zionist terrorists fought the British with German supplied weapons is also recorded.
> 
> In fact it makes perfect logical sense.  Hitler wanted Jews to not be in Germany.  Zionists wanted Jews to be in Palestine.  Why would they NOT work together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists did those things to save Jewish lives. And from what I researched, they did just that by sending Jews to Mandatory Palestine. The same place the British invited the European Jews to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was really nice of the British to invite European Jews to take the land away from the Christians and Jews.  What an honorable nation.
Click to expand...


The British recognized their historical right to the land.
Regardless, whining about it isn't going to change anything and it certainly isn't going to help the situation now. 
Or keep whining about it, I really don't care.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the Palestinians should not have joined the arab armies when they* invaded Israel,* that meant that law allowed Israel to expel the enemies who had taken up arms against them. At least they did not engage in ISLAMONAZI methods and just torture them to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have some proof of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you enjoy playing stupid??
Click to expand...


You people are the ones who cannot answer any questions.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have some proof of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you enjoy playing stupid??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are the ones who cannot answer any questions.
Click to expand...


That would be you. Even when you do answer them, you are incorrect, but that's a different issue.


----------



## Beelzebub

toastman said:


> The British recognized their historical right to the land.




Actually no.
The British, quite deliberately, intended to allow limited immigration to Palestine, and to do it with the consensus of Palestinians already there.  There was clearly a substantial desire amongst Zionists to be in the holy land, and had they been prepared to go there purely as intended, as welcome guests initially, then establishing citizenship in Palestine, in cooperation with the locals, it might have been of great benefit to all involved.

However, forcing through the masses of illegal immigrants above the British quotas, then arming them, fighting the British and fighting the Arab Palestinians, was too much, too soon.

Zionists, if they were attentive to the 10 Commandments, would have noted that they were breaking the 6th, 8th, 9th and 10th Commandments.  Not to mention a number of international laws.

So it was not about religion.  It was about power and possession.


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British recognized their historical right to the land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no.
> The British, quite deliberately, intended to allow limited immigration to Palestine, and to do it with the consensus of Palestinians already there.  There was clearly a substantial desire amongst Zionists to be in the holy land, and had they been prepared to go there purely as intended, as welcome guests initially, then establishing citizenship in Palestine, in cooperation with the locals, it might have been of great benefit to all involved.
> 
> However, forcing through the masses of illegal immigrants above the British quotas, then arming them, fighting the British and fighting the Arab Palestinians, was too much, too soon.
> 
> Zionists, if they were attentive to the 10 Commandments, would have noted that they were breaking the 6th, 8th, 9th and 10th Commandments.  Not to mention a number of international laws.
> 
> So it was not about religion.  It was about power and possession.
Click to expand...


Oh, I wasn't making that up. Britain DID recognize the historical right of the Jews in mandatory Palestine.

BTW, it's kind of hard to cooperate with the locals when they were constantly attacking you.
Would you like a list of massacres before Israel became a state? Like the Safed pogroms, Safes massacre, Hebron massacre, Arab revolt of 1936-1939.

So if we're talking about who attacked first, the answer is absolutely without doubt the Arabs.


----------



## Beelzebub

toastman said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have taken the step to acknowledge that Zionists and Nazis DID work together, and with common cause.  Not always, but sometimes.
> 
> You are coming along toasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. But many pro Palestinians say that the Zionists helped the Nazis to kill Jews so the world would have sympathy for them and allow them to have a country.
> I think that's a disgusting bullshit of a lie.
Click to expand...


Interesting Toasty.
Did you research that?  Or are your 'feelings' enough?

Why do you think that Zionists would NOT give away Jewish lives for their political aims?


----------



## bedowin62

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

boring morons and their Ziophobia


----------



## Auldhippy

The point is not how well (or not) the Israeli economy is doing, it's about how well it would be doing but for BDS.


----------



## Beelzebub

toastman said:


> So if we're talking about who attacked first, the answer is absolutely without doubt the Arabs.



If someone invades my home, with the intention of taking it from me, I promise you I would be the first to attack them.


1937.  David Ben-Gurion: Let us not ignore the truth among ourselvespolitically we are the aggressors and they defend themselves. The country is theirs because they inhabit it, whereas we want to come here and settle down, and in their view we want to take from them their country".


----------



## bedowin62

Beelzebub said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if we're talking about who attacked first, the answer is absolutely without doubt the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone invades my home, with the intention of taking it from me, I promise you I would be the first to attack them.
> 
> 
> 1937.  David Ben-Gurion: Let us not ignore the truth among ourselvespolitically we are the aggressors and they defend themselves. The country is theirs because they inhabit it, whereas we want to come here and settle down, and in their view we want to take from them their country".
Click to expand...




key word; politically

 nice job idiot


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British recognized their historical right to the land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no.
> The British, quite deliberately, intended to allow limited immigration to Palestine, and to do it with the consensus of Palestinians already there.  There was clearly a substantial desire amongst Zionists to be in the holy land, and had they been prepared to go there purely as intended, as welcome guests initially, then establishing citizenship in Palestine, in cooperation with the locals, it might have been of great benefit to all involved.
> 
> However, forcing through the masses of illegal immigrants above the British quotas, then arming them, fighting the British and fighting the Arab Palestinians, was too much, too soon.
> 
> Zionists, if they were attentive to the 10 Commandments, would have noted that they were breaking the 6th, 8th, 9th and 10th Commandments.  Not to mention a number of international laws.
> 
> So it was not about religion.  It was about power and possession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I wasn't making that up. Britain DID recognize the historical right of the Jews in mandatory Palestine.
> 
> BTW, it's kind of hard to cooperate with the locals when they were constantly attacking you.
> Would you like a list of massacres before Israel became a state? Like the Safed pogroms, Safes massacre, Hebron massacre, Arab revolt of 1936-1939.
> 
> So if we're talking about who attacked first, the answer is absolutely without doubt the Arabs.
Click to expand...


Indeed, but* nobody* recognized an exclusive right.


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The British recognized their historical right to the land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no.
> The British, quite deliberately, intended to allow limited immigration to Palestine, and to do it with the consensus of Palestinians already there.  There was clearly a substantial desire amongst Zionists to be in the holy land, and had they been prepared to go there purely as intended, as welcome guests initially, then establishing citizenship in Palestine, in cooperation with the locals, it might have been of great benefit to all involved.
> 
> However, forcing through the masses of illegal immigrants above the British quotas, then arming them, fighting the British and fighting the Arab Palestinians, was too much, too soon.
> 
> Zionists, if they were attentive to the 10 Commandments, would have noted that they were breaking the 6th, 8th, 9th and 10th Commandments.  Not to mention a number of international laws.
> 
> So it was not about religion.  It was about power and possession.
Click to expand...




 So were where the arab muslims while all this was going on, the much greater force that had also illegally migrated to Palestine. Don't forget that it was the arab muslims that instigated the attacks on the Jews and British at the behest of Husseini the beloved of Hitler and the Nazi's. You also forget that the LoN were the legal owners of the land under INTERNATIONAL LAW and TREATY at the time and it was them that invited the Jews to migrate to the proposed NATIONAL HOME OF THE JEWS.

 It was always about religion since the tribe of Jews refused to fall down on their faces and worship Mohamed as god. The arab muslims had not owned any of the land for 1,000 years. And it was only because of the LoN mandate that they were able to build new nations in Palestine and make them wholly Islamic.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no.
> The British, quite deliberately, intended to allow limited immigration to Palestine, and to do it with the consensus of Palestinians already there.  There was clearly a substantial desire amongst Zionists to be in the holy land, and had they been prepared to go there purely as intended, as welcome guests initially, then establishing citizenship in Palestine, in cooperation with the locals, it might have been of great benefit to all involved.
> 
> However, forcing through the masses of illegal immigrants above the British quotas, then arming them, fighting the British and fighting the Arab Palestinians, was too much, too soon.
> 
> Zionists, if they were attentive to the 10 Commandments, would have noted that they were breaking the 6th, 8th, 9th and 10th Commandments.  Not to mention a number of international laws.
> 
> So it was not about religion.  It was about power and possession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I wasn't making that up. Britain DID recognize the historical right of the Jews in mandatory Palestine.
> 
> BTW, it's kind of hard to cooperate with the locals when they were constantly attacking you.
> Would you like a list of massacres before Israel became a state? Like the Safed pogroms, Safes massacre, Hebron massacre, Arab revolt of 1936-1939.
> 
> So if we're talking about who attacked first, the answer is absolutely without doubt the Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, but* nobody* recognized an exclusive right.
Click to expand...


And?


----------



## Beelzebub

toastman said:


> Oh, I wasn't making that up. Britain DID recognize the historical right of the Jews in mandatory Palestine.




How do you define that?  The Balfour agreement doesn't talk about rights.  Well, apart from the rights of the indigenous population, and non-Palestinian Jews.



> Foreign Office, November 2nd, 1917.
> 
> 
> Dear Lord Rothschild,
> 
> I have much pleasure in conveying to you, on behalf of His Majesty's Government, the following declaration of sympathy with Jewish Zionist aspirations which has been submitted to, and approved by, the Cabinet.
> 
> "His Majesty's Government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of the object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious' rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country".
> 
> I should be grateful if you would bring this declaration to the knowledge of the Zionist Federation.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> (Signed) Arthur James Balfour


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I wasn't making that up. Britain DID recognize the historical right of the Jews in mandatory Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you define that?  The Balfour agreement doesn't talk about rights.  Well, apart from the rights of the indigenous population, and non-Palestinian Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Office, November 2nd, 1917.
> 
> 
> Dear Lord Rothschild,
> 
> I have much pleasure in conveying to you, on behalf of His Majesty's Government, the following declaration of sympathy with Jewish Zionist aspirations which has been submitted to, and approved by, the Cabinet.
> 
> "His Majesty's Government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of the object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious' rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country".
> 
> I should be grateful if you would bring this declaration to the knowledge of the Zionist Federation.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> (Signed) Arthur James Balfour
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



"The Mandate for Palestine, an historical League of Nations document, laid down the Jewish legal right to settle anywhere in western Palestine, between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea"

Mandate For Palestine - The Legal Aspects of Jewish Rights


----------



## Phoenall

Auldhippy said:


> The point is not how well (or not) the Israeli economy is doing, it's about how well it would be doing but for BDS.






 Strange as it may seem but it is doing better because of BDS, so many people are supporting Israel because of the RACISM shown by ultra extremist right and left wing groups that is their way of countering the extremism.


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if we're talking about who attacked first, the answer is absolutely without doubt the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone invades my home, with the intention of taking it from me, I promise you I would be the first to attack them.
> 
> 
> 1937.  David Ben-Gurion: Let us not ignore the truth among ourselvespolitically we are the aggressors and they defend themselves. The country is theirs because they inhabit it, whereas we want to come here and settle down, and in their view we want to take from them their country".
Click to expand...




 What if it wasn't your home but someone else's who allowed you to live their as long as you stayed peaceful, because as the records show very few arab muslims owned land in Palestine prior to the mandate. This was primarily because the arabs did not want to pay taxes or be forced into military service for the Ottomans


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I wasn't making that up. Britain DID recognize the historical right of the Jews in mandatory Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you define that?  The Balfour agreement doesn't talk about rights.  Well, apart from the rights of the indigenous population, and non-Palestinian Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Office, November 2nd, 1917.
> 
> 
> Dear Lord Rothschild,
> 
> I have much pleasure in conveying to you, on behalf of His Majesty's Government, the following declaration of sympathy with Jewish Zionist aspirations which has been submitted to, and approved by, the Cabinet.
> 
> "His Majesty's Government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of the object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious' rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country".
> 
> I should be grateful if you would bring this declaration to the knowledge of the Zionist Federation.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> (Signed) Arthur James Balfour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The Mandate for Palestine, an historical League of Nations document, laid down the Jewish legal right to settle anywhere in western Palestine, between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea"
> 
> Mandate For Palestine - The Legal Aspects of Jewish Rights
Click to expand...


The mandate also called for assisting immigrant Jews in becoming citizens of Palestine.

As citizens of Palestine, they could live "anywhere *in western Palestine*."


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I wasn't making that up. Britain DID recognize the historical right of the Jews in mandatory Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you define that?  The Balfour agreement doesn't talk about rights.  Well, apart from the rights of the indigenous population, and non-Palestinian Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Office, November 2nd, 1917.
> 
> 
> Dear Lord Rothschild,
> 
> I have much pleasure in conveying to you, on behalf of His Majesty's Government, the following declaration of sympathy with Jewish Zionist aspirations which has been submitted to, and approved by, the Cabinet.
> 
> "His Majesty's Government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of the object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious' rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country".
> 
> I should be grateful if you would bring this declaration to the knowledge of the Zionist Federation.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> (Signed) Arthur James Balfour
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



 As many pro Palestinians forget the rights written of were the ones in existence at that time, and not the ones in existence now. But the arab muslims breached those rights in 1948 when they invaded and then refused to allow the Christians the right to worship at their holy sites. That was the only breach of non Jews rights at the time


----------



## Beelzebub

toastman said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I wasn't making that up. Britain DID recognize the historical right of the Jews in mandatory Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you define that?  The Balfour agreement doesn't talk about rights.  Well, apart from the rights of the indigenous population, and non-Palestinian Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Office, November 2nd, 1917.
> 
> 
> Dear Lord Rothschild,
> 
> I have much pleasure in conveying to you, on behalf of His Majesty's Government, the following declaration of sympathy with Jewish Zionist aspirations which has been submitted to, and approved by, the Cabinet.
> 
> "His Majesty's Government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of the object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious' rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country".
> 
> I should be grateful if you would bring this declaration to the knowledge of the Zionist Federation.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> (Signed) Arthur James Balfour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The &#8220;Mandate for Palestine,&#8221; an historical League of Nations document, laid down the Jewish legal right to settle anywhere in western Palestine, between the Jordan River and the Mediterranean Sea"
> 
> Mandate For Palestine - The Legal Aspects of Jewish Rights
Click to expand...



Interesting.
But you have not made your case.
Linking to a 18,000 word document, then expecting us to read it to find which paragraph you are relying on, is not making your case.


----------



## bedowin62

back to the subject

 the boycott isnt working

 left-wing losers and their boycotts rarely do


----------



## Beelzebub

Yep.

Ask F.W. De Klerk.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> many civilised nations are actually banning the BDS movement as being racist and ANTI SEMITIC after being taken over by extreme right wing and left wing groups. After so many followers of BDS openly admitted that they were only engaging in the boycott because it was aimed at JEWS. So it has died a death in the west, with a handful of extremists trying to keep it afloat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun to see those phony laws in court where they have to prove antisemitism and there isn't any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already been  done and the anti Semitism was proven as RACISM and INCITEMENT TO RELIGOUS INTOLERANCE. So the laws are not phony and have been in place for some years now, and are being used to drive extremists out of business
Click to expand...


Could you cite some cases?


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel is a very flawed man.
> 
> Alcoholic, wife abuser.  And uneducated.
> 
> If only he had read my easy guide to Israel, telling him that Judaism is not Zionism, but Zionism is the pro war political movement, his outburst might have been hushed up, to prevent Americans from beginning to understand the difference.
> 
> How has his career been since?
> No!  You don't say!
> Well, that is the price of a poor education.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee willikers! I never suspected Zionism was a pro-war political movement. How 'bout that! Learn something new every day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine to take over the country.
> 
> Did they expect that to be a peaceful endeavor?
Click to expand...

Palestine was never a country. DOY DOY DOY.


----------



## Auldhippy

It is a country, what it wasn't was a state, it is now!

None of which bolsters israel's claim to the land.


----------



## bedowin62

Auldhippy said:


> It is a country, what it wasn't was a state, it is now!
> 
> None of which bolsters israel's claim to the land.



country and state are the same thing


geesh


----------



## toastman

Auldhippy said:


> It is a country, what it wasn't was a state, it is now!
> 
> None of which bolsters israel's claim to the land.



Israel already exists as a sovereign state. They don't need justification to why they exist where they do, you alcoholic leprechaun.


----------



## toastman

Auldhippy said:


> It is a country, what it wasn't was a state, it is now!
> 
> None of which bolsters israel's claim to the land.



Mandatory Palestine was not a country of a state before Israel declared independence . It was a region, or territory in which the Palestinians HAD NO SOVEREIGNTY over. 
I'm not saying they had no rights, but they certainly had no right to decide weather Israel can set up their state in the land allotted to them in the partition plan.


----------



## montelatici

_"Mandatory Palestine was not a country"_

Article 2. of the Mandate for Palestine:

"The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the *country* under such political, administrative and economic conditions....."

The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate


----------



## aris2chat

montelatici said:


> _"Mandatory Palestine was not a country"_
> 
> Article 2. of the Mandate for Palestine:
> 
> "The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the *country* under such political, administrative and economic conditions....."
> 
> The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate



the country they form or divide into countries such as Israel and palestine.  Israel was ready to take over their government when the mandate ended.  The palestinians still are not ready for all that being a country entails.
Mandate was already divded up to form trans-jordan a state of arabs/palestinians to be ruled by a king of arabia.


----------



## montelatici

"the country they form or divide into countries such as Israel and palestine."

The Mandate never contemplated splitting up Palestine and removing the existing non-Jewish communities from a part of Palestine, as you well know.


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> _"Mandatory Palestine was not a country"_
> 
> Article 2. of the Mandate for Palestine:
> 
> "The Mandatory shall be responsible for placing the *country* under such political, administrative and economic conditions....."
> 
> The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate



Really  ?? Lol is that you got??


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> "the country they form or divide into countries such as Israel and palestine."
> 
> The Mandate never contemplated splitting up Palestine and removing the existing non-Jewish communities from a part of Palestine, as you well know.


Nope, the international community voted for a JEWISH state.  You keep repeating the same garbage over and over, like a dog chasing it's own tail.

Even this is from your own link:

"Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people"


----------



## Roudy

bedowin62 said:


> back to the subject
> 
> the boycott isnt working
> 
> left-wing losers and their boycotts rarely do


The reason they don't want to talk about it, is because their (bowel) movement, despite all the false propaganda, harassment, and thuggery, has NOTHING to show for.

Well other than symbolic meaningless BS. A bunch of delusional morons with terrorist ties wasting time and money, while Israel prospers and gets stronger.

*The BDS Movement Against Israel has Accomplished Less Than Nothing*

As it happens, there is a web page that exhaustively tracks BDS achievements. It contains such triumphal entries as &#8220;Andreas Oberg, Swedish guitarist, cancels gig in Tel Aviv, heeding BDS activists&#8217; appeals,&#8221; and &#8220;Ten talented young harpists bow out of the International Harp Contest.&#8221; But for the most part, the entries consist of gestures similar to the York student-federation vote, which is to say: rhetorical attacks from activist groups, unions and academic organizations with no power to influence trade policy.
From the slogans emitted by BDS champions (including, at times, Canada&#8217;s own Naomi Klein), one would think that BDS was on the cusp of bringing Israel to its knees. Yet since 2004 &#8212; the period corresponding to the lifespan of the BDS movement &#8212; Israel&#8217;s economy generally has been booming, especially in the areas of telecommunications, computer technology, aviation, specialty medical equipment, military hardware and natural gas.

The BDS campaign is also morally hypocritical. Not all of Israel&#8217;s policies &#8212; especially in regard to settlement construction &#8212; are defensible. Yet in humanitarian terms, nothing Israel does to Palestinians comprises even so much as a rounding error on the horrors perpetrated by such nations as Syria, Iran and Sudan against their own citizens. The plight of Gazan religious and political dissenters &#8212; not to mention gays and women in the Hamas-run enclave &#8212; is especially notable, given that many of the same activists who champion BDS also have championed the Boat to Gaza movement and other efforts to equip and legitimize Hamas. 
But eight years in, the movement has accomplished nothing. Indeed, less than nothing: For it is thanks to BDS, and similar gestures of anti-Israel antipathy (especially at the UN), that many Israelis &#8212; including Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu &#8212; have become convinced that their country will always be the victim of a vicious moral double standard. If Mr. Netanyahu has struck a more standoffish, militant, uncompromising tone than his predecessors when dealing with the international community, it is largely because he has come to see the hatred of his country as irrational and unremitting.

- See more at: The BDS Movement Against Israel has Accomplished Less Than Nothing | Foundation for Defense of Democracies


----------



## Roudy

Beelzebub said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if we're talking about who attacked first, the answer is absolutely without doubt the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone invades my home, with the intention of taking it from me, I promise you I would be the first to attack them.
> 
> 
> 1937.  David Ben-Gurion: Let us not ignore the truth among ourselvespolitically we are the aggressors and they defend themselves. The country is theirs because they inhabit it, whereas we want to come here and settle down, and in their view we want to take from them their country".
Click to expand...

fake quote without a link.


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if we're talking about who attacked first, the answer is absolutely without doubt the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone invades my home, with the intention of taking it from me, I promise you I would be the first to attack them.
> 
> 
> 1937.  David Ben-Gurion: Let us not ignore the truth among ourselvespolitically we are the aggressors and they defend themselves. The country is theirs because they inhabit it, whereas we want to come here and settle down, and in their view we want to take from them their country".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fake quote without a link.
Click to expand...


It's a made up quote that desperate pro Palestinians like to use to promote their bullshit, history - distorting agenda.


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone invades my home, with the intention of taking it from me, I promise you I would be the first to attack them.
> 
> 
> 1937.  David Ben-Gurion: Let us not ignore the truth among ourselvespolitically we are the aggressors and they defend themselves. The country is theirs because they inhabit it, whereas we want to come here and settle down, and in their view we want to take from them their country".
> 
> 
> 
> fake quote without a link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a made up quote that desperate pro Palestinians like to use to promote their bullshit, history - distorting agenda.
Click to expand...

That's why the Muslim Devil didn't post a link.


----------



## westwall

Beelzebub said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if we're talking about who attacked first, the answer is absolutely without doubt the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone invades my home, with the intention of taking it from me, I promise you I would be the first to attack them.
> 
> 
> 1937.  David Ben-Gurion: Let us not ignore the truth among ourselvespolitically we are the aggressors and they defend themselves. The country is theirs because they inhabit it, whereas we want to come here and settle down, and in their view we want to take from them their country".
Click to expand...







*PROVIDING A LINK TO THE SOURCE....HOWEVER THE SOURCE IS HIGHLY QUESTIONABLE.*

The Middle East Conflict: Zionist Quotes


----------



## aris2chat

montelatici said:


> "the country they form or divide into countries such as Israel and palestine."
> 
> The Mandate never contemplated splitting up Palestine and removing the existing non-Jewish communities from a part of Palestine, as you well know.



both the french and british knew the mandates would need to be broken up.  Iraq, trans-jordan, israel, the arab states, aleppo, jebal druze, damascus, alawite were all carved out of the dead empire.


----------



## Roudy

westwall said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if we're talking about who attacked first, the answer is absolutely without doubt the Arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone invades my home, with the intention of taking it from me, I promise you I would be the first to attack them.
> 
> 
> 1937.  David Ben-Gurion: Let us not ignore the truth among ourselvespolitically we are the aggressors and they defend themselves. The country is theirs because they inhabit it, whereas we want to come here and settle down, and in their view we want to take from them their country".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PROVIDING A LINK TO THE SOURCE....HOWEVER THE SOURCE IS HIGHLY QUESTIONABLE.*
> 
> The Middle East Conflict: Zionist Quotes
Click to expand...

Yep.  Good call, I'd say the site is more than just questionable.  Here's a delirious pic I found in their home page:


----------



## toastman

Roudy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone invades my home, with the intention of taking it from me, I promise you I would be the first to attack them.
> 
> 
> 1937.  David Ben-Gurion: Let us not ignore the truth among ourselvespolitically we are the aggressors and they defend themselves. The country is theirs because they inhabit it, whereas we want to come here and settle down, and in their view we want to take from them their country".[/
> 
> 
> 
> *PROVIDING A LINK TO THE SOURCE....HOWEVER THE SOURCE IS HIGHLY QUESTIONABLE.*
> 
> The Middle East Conflict: Zionist Quotes
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Good call, I'd say the site is more than just questionable.  Here's a delirious pic I found in their home page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that people actually fall for this shit..
Click to expand...


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Good call, I'd say the site is more than just questionable.  Here's a delirious pic I found in their home page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that people actually fall for this shit..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And some like BeezleDumb know that it's false yet they promote it in order to demonize Israel and the Jews.
Click to expand...


----------



## bedowin62

if Jews wanted every Palestinian dead they would be by now

libs like the losers here are such hypocritical crybabies.....................and they lie to themselves


----------



## Beelzebub

Anyway,

Back to the subject ...



> Home carbonated beverages maker SodaStream International Ltd. (Nasdaq: SODA) today reaffirmed its full-year guidance, after reporting flat higher revenue and sharply lower profits for the first quarter of 2014, albeit beating the analysts' forecasts.
> 
> Revenue edged up to $118.2 million for the first quarter from $117.6 million for the corresponding quarter of 2013. Net profit fell almost 90% to $1.8 million ($0.08 per share) from $12.1 million. The analysts' consensus was earnings per share of $0.01 on $118 million revenue.
> 
> SodaStream reaffirmed its 2014 full-year revenue guidance of 15% growth to $647.1 million revenue in 2013. It also forecasts 3% net profit growth to $43.3 million. The analysts' full-year consensus is earnings per share of $1.92 on $639.3 million revenue.



Globes English - SodaStream profit plummets


Its a good product.  It could do really well.  If only it didn't have the taste of blood.


----------



## bedowin62

..the taste of blood

 it brings me great joy to know in my heart Israel will be around long after you're  gone


----------



## Beelzebub

Well nations do last longer than people in general.

That with Israel its continued existence is already in doubt is telling.
And its all down to its ethos.


----------



## montelatici

bedowin62 said:


> if Jews wanted every Palestinian dead they would be by now
> 
> libs like the losers here are such hypocritical crybabies.....................and they lie to themselves



Naw, they know it would have brought the wrath of the world on them.


----------



## bedowin62

montelatici said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if Jews wanted every Palestinian dead they would be by now
> 
> libs like the losers here are such hypocritical crybabies.....................and they lie to themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, they know it would have brought the wrath of the world on them.
Click to expand...



um sure it would


YOU'D RATHER SEE  "palestinians" (fake ethnicity) blwo themselves up and live in rivers of their own feces; than join the civilized world and recognize Israel


----------



## Roudy

Beelzebub said:


> Anyway,
> 
> Back to the subject ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home carbonated beverages maker SodaStream International Ltd. (Nasdaq: SODA) today reaffirmed its full-year guidance, after reporting flat higher revenue and sharply lower profits for the first quarter of 2014, albeit beating the analysts' forecasts.
> 
> Revenue edged up to $118.2 million for the first quarter from $117.6 million for the corresponding quarter of 2013. Net profit fell almost 90% to $1.8 million ($0.08 per share) from $12.1 million. The analysts' consensus was earnings per share of $0.01 on $118 million revenue.
> 
> SodaStream reaffirmed its 2014 full-year revenue guidance of 15% growth to $647.1 million revenue in 2013. It also forecasts 3% net profit growth to $43.3 million. The analysts' full-year consensus is earnings per share of $1.92 on $639.3 million revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globes English - SodaStream profit plummets
> 
> 
> Its a good product.  It could do really well.  If only it didn't have the taste of blood.
Click to expand...

So?  Stocks and profits go up and down all the time.  Show us how the boycott movement affect anything, other than show that they are a bunch of lawless thugs paid for by Islamic terrorist groups.


----------



## GHook93

Beelzebub said:


> Well, not so bad.
> 
> Small but constant acceleration, aided and abetted by Israel making a mockery of international law and democracy, and even of its international friends, day after day.
> 
> Danny Glover is doing his bit.
> Good on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans still remember what racial apartheid was like, and even experience reduced forms of it, now.
> 
> The film, American Revolutionary: the Evolution of Grace Lee Boggs, is due to be screened at the DocAviv festival, which is running through May 17.
> 
> In a statement, Glover and nine others featured in the film, along with Boggs, the 98-year-old philosopher and activist whose life is chronicled in the documentary, said: We stand in solidarity with the people of Palestine, and support their call for cultural and academic boycott of Israel we were shocked to find the film slated to be screened at the DocAviv festival in Israel on May 13th and 15th. This was scheduled without our knowledge.
> 
> They said they attempted to have the screenings canceled, but the festival organizers and film producers informed us that this was not possible and they would move forward with the screening, over our objections.
> 
> Boggs has explicitly stated her support of the boycott and believes this screening is in direct contradiction to her legacy and ongoing work as a revolutionary, the statement said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Glover pushes for Tel Aviv festival boycott | The Times of Israel
Click to expand...


The same Glover who supports the criminals in charge of Venezuela? How is that country doing?

Israel on the other hand continues to be one of the most successful in the world.

You fail again shithead!


----------



## bedowin62

Beelzebub said:


> Well nations do last longer than people in general.
> 
> That with Israel its continued existence is already in doubt is telling.
> And its all down to its ethos.





it's "in doubt" because you say it is

 but you're a joke so...........................


----------



## GHook93

I started this thread a few years ago and it still rings true today! Israel has thriving trade relationship with Iran (and YES Turkey)! 

Those boycotts are working well, huh shitbag?

Turkey is Israel's 3rd export destination - Israel Business, Ynetnews


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3710887-post1.html
> *Turkey:*
> 
> Despite all the screams of Turkey hating on Israel. All of the claims that Turkey is going to war with Israel calls. Despite all the rhetoric, Turkey has gone from 9th to 3rd as Israel's export destination!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is Israel's 3rd export destination - Israel Business, Ynetnews
> Turkey was ranked third  up from the ninth place last year.
> 
> The export of goods to Turkey, excluding diamonds, totaled $500 million  a 73% rise compared to the same quarter last year. IEICI officials stressed that the exports to Turkey recorded the biggest growth in the past year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran:*
> 
> On one end this makes me very mad, since we are sanctioning Iran and some Israelis are circumventing it, but on the other end it makes me a little happy, knowing these apparent arch-enemies have some ties. Nevertheless, despite both countries putting trade and political boycotts on each other, trade between these countries are thriving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel-Iran trade ties thriving - Israel Business, Ynetnews
> "Despite what is seen on the ground, the secret relations with Iran total tens of millions of dollars a year," says Yehoshua Meiri, chairman of the Israeli-Arab Friendship Association, which encourages the development of economic relations as an alternative to a peace process.
> 
> "Even when harsh statements are made on both sides, business thrives," says Hemeiri. "Relations with the Iranian colleagues are excellent, and political statements are ignored.
> 
> "It's safe to say that the commerce could be extended. The past year has even seen relations which include consultation services on engineering and construction of food factories."
> 
> Israeli exports to Iran focus on agricultural production means: Organic fertilizers, pierced irrigation pipes, hormones boosting milk productions and seeds.
> 
> The Iranians sell the Israelis pistachio, cashew nuts and mainly marble  one of Iran's biggest industries
> In November 2000, the Iranian government asked an Israeli company, which built Tehran's sewage pipes 30 years earlier, to visit the country for renovations.
> 
> Shortly afterwards, the assistant director-general of Iran's Ministry of Agriculture visited Israel secretly and stayed at the Tel Aviv Hilton Hotel. He expressed an interest in purchasing irrigation pipes, pesticides and fertilizers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Beelzebub

Hahaha.

Now THAT is funny.
I will look in on that thread.


----------



## Roudy

Beelzebub said:


> Anyway,
> 
> Back to the subject ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home carbonated beverages maker SodaStream International Ltd. (Nasdaq: SODA) today reaffirmed its full-year guidance, after reporting flat higher revenue and sharply lower profits for the first quarter of 2014, albeit beating the analysts' forecasts.
> 
> Revenue edged up to $118.2 million for the first quarter from $117.6 million for the corresponding quarter of 2013. Net profit fell almost 90% to $1.8 million ($0.08 per share) from $12.1 million. The analysts' consensus was earnings per share of $0.01 on $118 million revenue.
> 
> SodaStream reaffirmed its 2014 full-year revenue guidance of 15% growth to $647.1 million revenue in 2013. It also forecasts 3% net profit growth to $43.3 million. The analysts' full-year consensus is earnings per share of $1.92 on $639.3 million revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globes English - SodaStream profit plummets
> 
> 
> Its a good product.  It could do really well.  If only it didn't have the taste of blood.
Click to expand...

So, after 10 years of financing of thuggery and false propaganda coming from terrorist groups, all you guys have to show for is a stupid "Soda Stream" stock going up and down?  Ha ha ha ha ha!

Unreal!


----------



## GHook93

Beelzebub said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Now THAT is funny.
> I will look in on that thread.



It shouldn't be comical to a douche bag like you. Even after the Arragantadon's bashing and sabering rattling with Israel, trade with Israel skyrocked! They imported $2 billion of Israeli goods. 

Same with Iran!

You think a boycott works when Israel's Muslim enemies have thriving trade with her? Who you crappin fucko?


----------



## Beelzebub

I'm not so sure an airtight boycott is ever useful or necessary.

The point of a boycott is to do more harm to your target than to yourself.
So for example, BDS supporters will boycott Sodastream, Veolia, Nestle, settlement food produce and other unnecessary firms who would like to have wider sales.

However, in an integrated worldwide supply chain, to try to avoid absolutely every Israeli product and component would be to live as a hermit, without interaction with the modern world.

Same goes for you and Iran.  You want to deprive them of high tech, but there is no point in depriving them of food or medicine.  Unless you plan to starve them out.  And there are loads more categories which make no difference to the politics.


----------



## Roudy

Beelzebub said:


> I'm not so sure an airtight boycott is ever useful or necessary.
> 
> The point of a boycott is to do more harm to your target than to yourself.
> So for example, BDS supporters will boycott Sodastream, Veolia, Nestle, settlement food produce and other unnecessary firms who would like to have wider sales.
> 
> However, in an integrated worldwide supply chain, to try to avoid absolutely every Israeli product and component would be to live as a hermit, without interaction with the modern world.
> 
> Same goes for you and Iran.  You want to deprive them of high tech, but there is no point in depriving them of food or medicine.  Unless you plan to starve them out.  And there are loads more categories which make no difference to the politics.


So again, after 10 years and hundreds of millions of Islamo-terrorist money and thuggery, absolutely NOTHING to show for but a totally meaningless quarterly stock /  profit and loss report of a SINGLE unknown soda company.  Wow, talk about an epic fail!


----------



## Roudy

GHook93 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha.
> 
> Now THAT is funny.
> I will look in on that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be comical to a douche bag like you. Even after the Arragantadon's bashing and sabering rattling with Israel, trade with Israel skyrocked! They imported $2 billion of Israeli goods.
> 
> Same with Iran!
> 
> You think a boycott works when Israel's Muslim enemies have thriving trade with her? Who you crappin fucko?
Click to expand...

What's even funnier is the people that are undercutting this so called boycott movement are the Muslim countries and Palestinians themselves!  Ha ha ha ho ho hee hee hee...somebody grab me I'm going to fall off my chair while laughing!


----------



## aris2chat

Beelzebub said:


> Anyway,
> 
> Back to the subject ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home carbonated beverages maker SodaStream International Ltd. (Nasdaq: SODA) today reaffirmed its full-year guidance, after reporting flat higher revenue and sharply lower profits for the first quarter of 2014, albeit beating the analysts' forecasts.
> 
> Revenue edged up to $118.2 million for the first quarter from $117.6 million for the corresponding quarter of 2013. Net profit fell almost 90% to $1.8 million ($0.08 per share) from $12.1 million. The analysts' consensus was earnings per share of $0.01 on $118 million revenue.
> 
> SodaStream reaffirmed its 2014 full-year revenue guidance of 15% growth to $647.1 million revenue in 2013. It also forecasts 3% net profit growth to $43.3 million. The analysts' full-year consensus is earnings per share of $1.92 on $639.3 million revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globes English - SodaStream profit plummets
> 
> 
> Its a good product.  It could do really well.  If only it didn't have the taste of blood.
Click to expand...


Companies like Soda Stream provide good jobs at Israeli rates of pay.  Jobs that palestinians need.
There is no blood, just giving good workers a decent living in a land with a high rate of unemployment.  Building bonds of tolerance and friendship between people that have been played against each other as enemies for far too long.


----------



## Beelzebub

Soda stream takes advantage of a captive workforce, paying profits and taxes to their illgal settlement, to maintain the occupation, while itself, being literally built on stolen land, making their investment costs much lower.

Just because they "feed the slaves" it don't mean they are helping them.


----------



## Beelzebub

Hewlett Packard are also part of the structure of occupation. Here is an infographic of the use their identity cards are put to:

Identity Crisis: The Israeli ID System | Visualizing Palestine


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> Soda stream takes advantage of a captive workforce, paying profits and taxes to their illgal settlement, to maintain the occupation, while itself, being literally built on stolen land, making their investment costs much lower.
> 
> Just because they "feed the slaves" it don't mean they are helping them.






 They don't have to employ the Palestinians, and the factory costs are just the same where ever they set up in the area. They also pay taxes to the P.A. as they are in P.A. controlled land.


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> Hewlett Packard are also part of the structure of occupation. Here is an infographic of the use their identity cards are put to:
> 
> Identity Crisis: The Israeli ID System | Visualizing Palestine





 I wonder what this group has to hide as they are behind a closed door and use proxies to register their site. No doubt some Islamic terrorist clearing house for buying ILLEGAL WEAPONS to use against children.


 Try again and this time without an ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA site.


----------



## Roudy

So again, BezzleDumb cannot show any concrete accomplishments that the boycott has made, other than meaningless opinions about this and that company.  Hewlett Packard is not being boycotted. Ha ha ha.


----------



## aris2chat

Beelzebub said:


> Hewlett Packard are also part of the structure of occupation. Here is an infographic of the use their identity cards are put to:
> 
> Identity Crisis: The Israeli ID System | Visualizing Palestine



We all live identity cards of one sort or another.


----------



## Beelzebub

Phoenall said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soda stream takes advantage of a captive workforce, paying profits and taxes to their illgal settlement, to maintain the occupation, while itself, being literally built on stolen land, making their investment costs much lower.
> 
> Just because they "feed the slaves" it don't mean they are helping them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have to employ the Palestinians, and the factory costs are just the same where ever they set up in the area. They also pay taxes to the P.A. as they are in P.A. controlled land.
Click to expand...


PA taxes are collected by Israel then routinely stolen.

In any case, it seems you don't understand how such a factory abuses and harms.
Have a look here:

Burst The Bubble! Boycott SodaStream


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Back to the subject ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home carbonated beverages maker SodaStream International Ltd. (Nasdaq: SODA) today reaffirmed its full-year guidance, after reporting flat higher revenue and sharply lower profits for the first quarter of 2014, albeit beating the analysts' forecasts.
> 
> Revenue edged up to $118.2 million for the first quarter from $117.6 million for the corresponding quarter of 2013. Net profit fell almost 90% to $1.8 million ($0.08 per share) from $12.1 million. The analysts' consensus was earnings per share of $0.01 on $118 million revenue.
> 
> SodaStream reaffirmed its 2014 full-year revenue guidance of 15% growth to $647.1 million revenue in 2013. It also forecasts 3% net profit growth to $43.3 million. The analysts' full-year consensus is earnings per share of $1.92 on $639.3 million revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globes English - SodaStream profit plummets
> 
> 
> Its a good product.  It could do really well.  If only it didn't have the taste of blood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, after 10 years of financing of thuggery and false propaganda coming from terrorist groups, all you guys have to show for is a stupid "Soda Stream" stock going up and down?  Ha ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Unreal!
Click to expand...


Speaking of "taste of blood," no doubt those in favor of the BDS don't mind wearing and using products that are made in countries where there really is the "taste of blood" when it comes to murdering people for their religious beliefs.  Anyhow, getting back to the BDS movement against Israel, I thought this was right on.

A Slap to the BDS Bullies | HonestReporting


----------



## Beelzebub

I love Honest Reporting.

Putting such irony, right up there in your face, in its name.


----------



## Hossfly

Beelzebub said:


> I love Honest Reporting.
> 
> Putting such irony, right up there in your face, in its name.


Ironic, isn't it, that some people can publish the truth amidst all this PC bull scheisse?


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> I love Honest Reporting.
> 
> Putting such irony, right up there in your face, in its name.



You base this statement on what exactly??


----------



## montelatici

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> Back to the subject ...
> 
> 
> 
> Globes English - SodaStream profit plummets
> 
> 
> Its a good product.  It could do really well.  If only it didn't have the taste of blood.
> 
> 
> 
> So, after 10 years of financing of thuggery and false propaganda coming from terrorist groups, all you guys have to show for is a stupid "Soda Stream" stock going up and down?  Ha ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Unreal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of "taste of blood," no doubt those in favor of the BDS don't mind wearing and using products that are made in countries where there really is the "taste of blood" when it comes to murdering people for their religious beliefs.  Anyhow, getting back to the BDS movement against Israel, I thought this was right on.
> 
> A Slap to the BDS Bullies | HonestReporting
Click to expand...


Most of the world agrees that Israel is the armed to the teeth nuclear bully, so this projecting of Israel's main characteristic, is really excellent propaganda.


----------



## Sally

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after 10 years of financing of thuggery and false propaganda coming from terrorist groups, all you guys have to show for is a stupid "Soda Stream" stock going up and down?  Ha ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Unreal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of "taste of blood," no doubt those in favor of the BDS don't mind wearing and using products that are made in countries where there really is the "taste of blood" when it comes to murdering people for their religious beliefs.  Anyhow, getting back to the BDS movement against Israel, I thought this was right on.
> 
> A Slap to the BDS Bullies | HonestReporting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the world agrees that Israel is the armed to the teeth nuclear bully, so this projecting of Israel's main characteristic, is really excellent propaganda.
Click to expand...


And your new bully brethren, Haniya, are busy killing people in the name of their religion; however, we do know that the Arab propaganda is among the best in the world.  The following from a Christian group...........

It must kill those nuts of the BSD movement that Israel is still doing good.

Despite Boycotts, Israeli Exports See Rapid Growth
Posted by: Ahuva Balofsky May 12, 2014 , 11:20 am


In her 66 years of existence, Israel has seen a 16,000% increase in commercial exports, according to the Israel Export Institute, which released a review in honor of Israels recent Independence Day.

Due to a relatively small domestic market and location  surrounded as Israel is by hostile neighbors  the country was forced early on to expand its exports.  From a total of $6 million-worth of goods and services in 1948 to $95 billion in 2013, exports have contributed significantly to Israels strong economy.

Read more at Despite Boycotts, Israeli Exports See Rapid Growth - Israel News


----------



## montelatici

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of "taste of blood," no doubt those in favor of the BDS don't mind wearing and using products that are made in countries where there really is the "taste of blood" when it comes to murdering people for their religious beliefs.  Anyhow, getting back to the BDS movement against Israel, I thought this was right on.
> 
> A Slap to the BDS Bullies | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the world agrees that Israel is the armed to the teeth nuclear bully, so this projecting of Israel's main characteristic, is really excellent propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your new bully brethren, Haniya, are busy killing people in the name of their religion; however, we do know that the Arab propaganda is among the best in the world.  The following from a Christian group...........
> 
> It must kill those nuts of the BSD movement that Israel is still doing good.
> 
> Despite Boycotts, Israeli Exports See Rapid Growth
> Posted by: Ahuva Balofsky May 12, 2014 , 11:20 am
> 
> 
> In her 66 years of existence, Israel has seen a 16,000% increase in commercial exports, according to the Israel Export Institute, which released a review in honor of Israels recent Independence Day.
> 
> Due to a relatively small domestic market and location  surrounded as Israel is by hostile neighbors  the country was forced early on to expand its exports.  From a total of $6 million-worth of goods and services in 1948 to $95 billion in 2013, exports have contributed significantly to Israels strong economy.
> 
> Read more at Despite Boycotts, Israeli Exports See Rapid Growth - Israel News
Click to expand...


Do those export figures include the U.S. classified technology they've been selling to China?

"Report: Israel Passes U.S. Military Technology to China"

Read more: http://defensetech.org/2013/12/24/r...s-military-technology-to-china/#ixzz31ttFT1cR 
Defense.org


----------



## Sally

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the world agrees that Israel is the armed to the teeth nuclear bully, so this projecting of Israel's main characteristic, is really excellent propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your new bully brethren, Haniya, are busy killing people in the name of their religion; however, we do know that the Arab propaganda is among the best in the world.  The following from a Christian group...........
> 
> It must kill those nuts of the BSD movement that Israel is still doing good.
> 
> Despite Boycotts, Israeli Exports See Rapid Growth
> Posted by: Ahuva Balofsky May 12, 2014 , 11:20 am
> 
> 
> In her 66 years of existence, Israel has seen a 16,000% increase in commercial exports, according to the Israel Export Institute, which released a review in honor of Israels recent Independence Day.
> 
> Due to a relatively small domestic market and location  surrounded as Israel is by hostile neighbors  the country was forced early on to expand its exports.  From a total of $6 million-worth of goods and services in 1948 to $95 billion in 2013, exports have contributed significantly to Israels strong economy.
> 
> Read more at Despite Boycotts, Israeli Exports See Rapid Growth - Israel News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do those export figures include the U.S. classified technology they've been selling to China?
> 
> "Report: Israel Passes U.S. Military Technology to China"
> 
> Read more: http://defensetech.org/2013/12/24/r...s-military-technology-to-china/#ixzz31ttFT1cR
> Defense.org
Click to expand...


Poor you, the same old stuff dragged up while your newly adopted brethren are busy murdering people in the name of their religion.  Now back to the boycott news............

BDS Movement: Barbarians Inside the Gates - Part II
by Denis MacEoin
May 8, 2014 at 5:00 am

BDS Movement: Barbarians Inside the Gates - Part II

These politically correct activists are all supposed to be anti-racists and multiculturalists. Yet when artists are banned just because they happened to be born in Israel, it tears apart the very basis of both anti-racism and multiculturalism.

As you doubtless know, many in Europe loathe the United States. Their invective down the years has been an assault on reason and emotional stability, whether directed against the Vietnam war, the response to 9/11 or to the Iraq war. Yet there is no boycott of the United States.

So, despite a hatred for America -- and a perverse love of Iran, Hezbollah, and the PLO -- we come back to the Israeli exception, to the singling out of just one country. However charitable we may try to be, it is hard not to detect the reek of anti-Semitism. Am I being unfair? To people who marched through the streets of European cities chanting, "Hamas, Hamas, Jews to the gas," (and here and here at Dutch football matches) was that just simple folly -- or proof of intention?


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after 10 years of financing of thuggery and false propaganda coming from terrorist groups, all you guys have to show for is a stupid "Soda Stream" stock going up and down?  Ha ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Unreal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of "taste of blood," no doubt those in favor of the BDS don't mind wearing and using products that are made in countries where there really is the "taste of blood" when it comes to murdering people for their religious beliefs.  Anyhow, getting back to the BDS movement against Israel, I thought this was right on.
> 
> A Slap to the BDS Bullies | HonestReporting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the world agrees that Israel is the armed to the teeth nuclear bully, so this projecting of Israel's main characteristic, is really excellent propaganda.
Click to expand...


Most if the world?? Can you document that?


----------



## montelatici

"Israel has been described as the top threat to world peace, ahead of North Korea, Afghanistan and Iran,"


Israel outraged as EU poll names it a threat to peace | World news | The Observer


"BBC poll: Israel among world's least popular nations"

BBC poll: Israel among world's least popular nations - World Israel News | Haaretz


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, after 10 years of financing of thuggery and false propaganda coming from terrorist groups, all you guys have to show for is a stupid "Soda Stream" stock going up and down?  Ha ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Unreal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of "taste of blood," no doubt those in favor of the BDS don't mind wearing and using products that are made in countries where there really is the "taste of blood" when it comes to murdering people for their religious beliefs.  Anyhow, getting back to the BDS movement against Israel, I thought this was right on.
> 
> A Slap to the BDS Bullies | HonestReporting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the world agrees that Israel is the armed to the teeth nuclear bully, so this projecting of Israel's main characteristic, is really excellent propaganda.
Click to expand...

Most of the world, most of the world, the whole world, blah blah blah.  Exactly which world do you live in, MOHOMOD?


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> "Israel has been described as the top threat to world peace, ahead of North Korea, Afghanistan and Iran,"
> 
> 
> Israel outraged as EU poll names it a threat to peace | World news | The Observer
> 
> 
> "BBC poll: Israel among world's least popular nations"
> 
> BBC poll: Israel among world's least popular nations - World Israel News | Haaretz


No actually, it's your Muslim brethren that are the biggest threat.  

&#8216;*Islamist terrorism is the biggest threat in Europe&#8217;*

slamist terrorism and the radicalization of young Muslims has taken center stage in Europe. With schools, universities and even sport clubs becoming hotbeds of Islamism, experts argue that some European countries have willingly allowed it.

Claude Monique, an expert on counterterrorism and extremism and the director of the European Strategic Intelligence and Security Center, told RT that while European intelligence was engaged in battling a bigger threat &#8211; communism and the former Soviet Union &#8211; it ignored what has become a defining threat of the modern age. 

RT: Terrorism in Europe: We&#8217;ve seen acts of terror from Breivik in Norway to Mohamed Merah in Toulouse, and we have also seen riots based on ideology. Based on what you&#8217;ve seen so far, where is the biggest threat coming from?

Claude Moniquet: I think that we have three different threats today in Europe. The biggest one clearly is still Islamist terrorism. Why it is the biggest? Because we have a large number, thousands of people involved &#8211; not in special interest actions but in extremist actions, and are able to become terrorists in the future. We don't have thousands of such people on the right wing, for instance.


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of "taste of blood," no doubt those in favor of the BDS don't mind wearing and using products that are made in countries where there really is the "taste of blood" when it comes to murdering people for their religious beliefs.  Anyhow, getting back to the BDS movement against Israel, I thought this was right on.
> 
> A Slap to the BDS Bullies | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the world agrees that Israel is the armed to the teeth nuclear bully, so this projecting of Israel's main characteristic, is really excellent propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the world, most of the world, the whole world, blah blah blah.  Exactly which world do you live in, MOHOMOD?
Click to expand...


The one in which these polls were taken in:


"Israel has been described as the top threat to world peace, ahead of North Korea, Afghanistan and Iran,"


Israel outraged as EU poll names it a threat to peace | World news | The Observer


"BBC poll: Israel among world's least popular nations"

BBC poll: Israel among world's least popular nations - World Israel News | Haaretz


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of "taste of blood," no doubt those in favor of the BDS don't mind wearing and using products that are made in countries where there really is the "taste of blood" when it comes to murdering people for their religious beliefs.  Anyhow, getting back to the BDS movement against Israel, I thought this was right on.
> 
> A Slap to the BDS Bullies | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the world agrees that Israel is the armed to the teeth nuclear bully, so this projecting of Israel's main characteristic, is really excellent propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most if the world?? Can you document that?
Click to expand...

Document?  You're asking Sherri #3 to document something?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici

It's been documented with links.  Read them and weep.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the world agrees that Israel is the armed to the teeth nuclear bully, so this projecting of Israel's main characteristic, is really excellent propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the world, most of the world, the whole world, blah blah blah.  Exactly which world do you live in, MOHOMOD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one in which these polls were taken in:
> 
> 
> "Israel has been described as the top threat to world peace, ahead of North Korea, Afghanistan and Iran,"
> 
> 
> Israel outraged as EU poll names it a threat to peace | World news | The Observer
> 
> 
> "BBC poll: Israel among world's least popular nations"
> 
> BBC poll: Israel among world's least popular nations - World Israel News | Haaretz
Click to expand...

Actually it's Mooooooslem enemy withins like you that Europeans are more worried about now. 

Whooops!

'Islam is regarded as the biggest threat to Europe for many Europeans'

In Europe, many see Islam as 'biggest threat' - World news - Europe | NBC News


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> It's been documented with links.  Read them and weep.


I'm not weeping I'm wiping with your "documents".


----------



## Roudy

To get back to the OP, speaking of weeping, how is the boycott of Israel going?  Ha ha ha.  OMG.


----------



## Roudy

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h3GGP20lfE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h3GGP20lfE[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M27spDwM7zY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M27spDwM7zY[/ame]


----------



## Beelzebub

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the world agrees that Israel is the armed to the teeth nuclear bully, so this projecting of Israel's main characteristic, is really excellent propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the world, most of the world, the whole world, blah blah blah.  Exactly which world do you live in, MOHOMOD?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one in which these polls were taken in:
> 
> 
> "Israel has been described as the top threat to world peace, ahead of North Korea, Afghanistan and Iran,"
> 
> 
> Israel outraged as EU poll names it a threat to peace | World news | The Observer
> 
> 
> "BBC poll: Israel among world's least popular nations"
> 
> BBC poll: Israel among world's least popular nations - World Israel News | Haaretz
Click to expand...



The world is waking up.

Israel is still in Zombie mode.


----------



## Roudy

Nazi mental masturbation to the destruction of Israel theme of the day: 

"The world is waking up!"

Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

The world seems to be waking up to what Islam truly is.  News dominated by behavior of Islamist savages.  

Death Sentence of a pregnant woman because she refuses to convert to Islam.

300 girls kidnapped by Muslim animals because they committed the crime of getting an education.  

"The world is waking up!"


----------



## Sally

Roudy said:


> Nazi mental masturbation to the destruction of Israel theme of the day:
> 
> "The world is waking up!"
> 
> Ha ha ha.



It is funny, isn't it?  Most of the world has more important things on their minds besides Israel, such as getting up in the morning and earning a living for their families.


----------



## marsnow

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi mental masturbation to the destruction of Israel theme of the day:
> 
> "The world is waking up!"
> 
> Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny, isn't it?  Most of the world has more important things on their minds besides Israel, such as getting up in the morning and earning a living for their families.
Click to expand...


Ok to test your consistency what are your thoughts about a war with Iran?


----------



## Beelzebub

If there is anything more important than Israel I want it caught and shot, IMMEDIATELY.  

I think we can fit the rest of our lives in, while doing our bit to understand and to stop the travesty, which is Israel as a racist state.


----------



## Sally

marsnow said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi mental masturbation to the destruction of Israel theme of the day:
> 
> "The world is waking up!"
> 
> Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny, isn't it?  Most of the world has more important things on their minds besides Israel, such as getting up in the morning and earning a living for their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok to test your consistency what are your thoughts about a war with Iran?
Click to expand...


I don't think we should go to war with Iran, but have you spoken to Iranian Muslims who can't seem to stand the current regime?  To test your consistency, what do you think of all the dead bodies piling up in the other Middle East countries?  After all, certainly you being a civilized person don't like to see others being killed for their religious beliefs.


----------



## Sally

Beelzebub said:


> If there is anything more important than Israel I want it caught and shot, IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> I think we can fit the rest of our lives in, while doing our bit to understand and to stop the travesty, which is Israel as a racist state.



Then you had better get over to Syria post haste because a lot of people are being killed because of their religious beliefs.  On the other hand, it could be that you would be cheering on the Rebels in their quest of starting a new Islamic Caliphate in this world.  Yes, Israel is such a racist state according to those who have to demonize Israel, but they never ever would mention the racist states that actually exist in the Muslim world.  The Jews are not involved so they don't bother with this.


----------



## P F Tinmore

marsnow said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi mental masturbation to the destruction of Israel theme of the day:
> 
> "The world is waking up!"
> 
> Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny, isn't it?  Most of the world has more important things on their minds besides Israel, such as getting up in the morning and earning a living for their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok to test your consistency what are your thoughts about a war with Iran?
Click to expand...


I think we should open up travel and tourism.

Perhaps offer scholarships to outstanding students.


----------



## marsnow

Sally said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny, isn't it?  Most of the world has more important things on their minds besides Israel, such as getting up in the morning and earning a living for their families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok to test your consistency what are your thoughts about a war with Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think we should go to war with Iran, but have you spoken to Iranian Muslims who can't seem to stand the current regime?  To test your consistency, what do you think of all the dead bodies piling up in the other Middle East countries?  After all, certainly you being a civilized person don't like to see others being killed for their religious beliefs.
Click to expand...


First, since you don't support a war with Iran -- and Israeli backers support one, any American including you has a right to be extremely and vociferously critical of Israel in the name of US interests since the only reason to go to war with them over the bomb is Israel, and possibly Gulf oil.

Regarding other conflicts in the Middle East, first remember, the US has been fighting in the region for 10 years on our own choosing - so its hard to be righteous about others fighting. (yes, bomb al qaeda to stone age. Iraq is not al qaeda)  BUT of course I oppose all fighting in the name of religion.  Mosque and State should be separated. But Temple and State together, of course, no one should question that ever.


----------



## Sally

marsnow said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok to test your consistency what are your thoughts about a war with Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we should go to war with Iran, but have you spoken to Iranian Muslims who can't seem to stand the current regime?  To test your consistency, what do you think of all the dead bodies piling up in the other Middle East countries?  After all, certainly you being a civilized person don't like to see others being killed for their religious beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, since you don't support a war with Iran -- and Israeli backers support one, any American including you has a right to be extremely and vociferously critical of Israel in the name of US interests since the only reason to go to war with them over the bomb is Israel, and possibly Gulf oil.
> 
> Regarding other conflicts in the Middle East, first remember, the US has been fighting in the region for 10 years on our own choosing - so its hard to be righteous about others fighting. (yes, bomb al qaeda to stone age. Iraq is not al qaeda)  BUT of course I oppose all fighting in the name of religion.  Mosque and State should be separated. But Temple and State together, of course, no one should question that ever.
Click to expand...


There are plenty of people in the U.S. regardless of their religion who don't want to see war in Iran.  They realize that the Iranian people are not the ones causing the trouble, but the crazy fanatical leaders of that country.  Forget about the U.S. being involved in the Middle East for ten years.  Go further back and tell us how people in the Middle East and the rest of the Muslim world have been faring if they are non Muslims or Muslims of different sects?


----------



## marsnow

Sally said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we should go to war with Iran, but have you spoken to Iranian Muslims who can't seem to stand the current regime?  To test your consistency, what do you think of all the dead bodies piling up in the other Middle East countries?  After all, certainly you being a civilized person don't like to see others being killed for their religious beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, since you don't support a war with Iran -- and Israeli backers support one, any American including you has a right to be extremely and vociferously critical of Israel in the name of US interests since the only reason to go to war with them over the bomb is Israel, and possibly Gulf oil.
> 
> Regarding other conflicts in the Middle East, first remember, the US has been fighting in the region for 10 years on our own choosing - so its hard to be righteous about others fighting. (yes, bomb al qaeda to stone age. Iraq is not al qaeda)  BUT of course I oppose all fighting in the name of religion.  Mosque and State should be separated. But Temple and State together, of course, no one should question that ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of people in the U.S. regardless of their religion who don't want to see war in Iran.  They realize that the Iranian people are not the ones causing the trouble, but the crazy fanatical leaders of that country.  Forget about the U.S. being involved in the Middle East for ten years.  Go further back and tell us how people in the Middle East and the rest of the Muslim world have been faring if they are non Muslims or Muslims of different sects?
Click to expand...


Non muslims were disadvantaged but Jews and Christians were allowed -- all other non Abrahamic sects were removed (see Bahai's).  In fact Jews in many cases did better than Christians in Muslim societies (see Turkey, in the Armenian genocide  Jewish neighborhoods were protected due to service to the Sultan).  Mosque and state should be separated so that these fellow human beings can move on.  Temple and state should also be separated.  That should be the American position on both sides.


----------



## Sally

marsnow said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, since you don't support a war with Iran -- and Israeli backers support one, any American including you has a right to be extremely and vociferously critical of Israel in the name of US interests since the only reason to go to war with them over the bomb is Israel, and possibly Gulf oil.
> 
> Regarding other conflicts in the Middle East, first remember, the US has been fighting in the region for 10 years on our own choosing - so its hard to be righteous about others fighting. (yes, bomb al qaeda to stone age. Iraq is not al qaeda)  BUT of course I oppose all fighting in the name of religion.  Mosque and State should be separated. But Temple and State together, of course, no one should question that ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of people in the U.S. regardless of their religion who don't want to see war in Iran.  They realize that the Iranian people are not the ones causing the trouble, but the crazy fanatical leaders of that country.  Forget about the U.S. being involved in the Middle East for ten years.  Go further back and tell us how people in the Middle East and the rest of the Muslim world have been faring if they are non Muslims or Muslims of different sects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non muslims were disadvantaged but Jews and Christians were allowed -- all other non Abrahamic sects were removed (see Bahai's).  In fact Jews in many cases did better than Christians in Muslim societies (see Turkey, in the Armenian genocide  Jewish neighborhoods were protected due to service to the Sultan).  Mosque and state should be separated so that these fellow human beings can move on.  Temple and state should also be separated.  That should be the American position on both sides.
Click to expand...


Yes, the Jews had it wonderful!!!

Who is an Arab Jew? by Albert Memmi


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny, isn't it?  Most of the world has more important things on their minds besides Israel, such as getting up in the morning and earning a living for their families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok to test your consistency what are your thoughts about a war with Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we should open up travel and tourism.
> 
> Perhaps offer scholarships to outstanding students.
Click to expand...

Wow, that was totally relevant to the question.


----------



## marsnow

Sally said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of people in the U.S. regardless of their religion who don't want to see war in Iran.  They realize that the Iranian people are not the ones causing the trouble, but the crazy fanatical leaders of that country.  Forget about the U.S. being involved in the Middle East for ten years.  Go further back and tell us how people in the Middle East and the rest of the Muslim world have been faring if they are non Muslims or Muslims of different sects?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non muslims were disadvantaged but Jews and Christians were allowed -- all other non Abrahamic sects were removed (see Bahai's).  In fact Jews in many cases did better than Christians in Muslim societies (see Turkey, in the Armenian genocide  Jewish neighborhoods were protected due to service to the Sultan).  Mosque and state should be separated so that these fellow human beings can move on.  Temple and state should also be separated.  That should be the American position on both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Jews had it wonderful!!!
> 
> Who is an Arab Jew? by Albert Memmi
Click to expand...


Frankly, I'll concede your point as its irrelevant now-- as I believe in separation of Mosque and State, of Temple and State, of Church and State.


----------



## Roudy

Ok so to conclude, after all the whining, derailing and yapping, Pali terrorist supporters cannot point to a single concrete achievement by the boycott movement.  Sad but true.  

Case closed.


----------



## Roudy

marsnow said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non muslims were disadvantaged but Jews and Christians were allowed -- all other non Abrahamic sects were removed (see Bahai's).  In fact Jews in many cases did better than Christians in Muslim societies (see Turkey, in the Armenian genocide  Jewish neighborhoods were protected due to service to the Sultan).  Mosque and state should be separated so that these fellow human beings can move on.  Temple and state should also be separated.  That should be the American position on both sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Jews had it wonderful!!!
> 
> Who is an Arab Jew? by Albert Memmi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I'll concede your point as its irrelevant now-- as I believe in separation of Mosque and State, of Temple and State, of Church and State.
Click to expand...

It isn't irrelevant,  actually in the case of the Arab Jews, they were indeed kicked out, killed, and persecuted for absolutely no reason, whereas the "Palestinian" case is a total fabrication which came as a result of Arab aggression on the state of Israel.


----------



## aris2chat

Beelzebub said:


> I love Honest Reporting.
> 
> Putting such irony, right up there in your face, in its name.



I think Simons said it very well.


----------



## marsnow

Roudy said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Jews had it wonderful!!!
> 
> Who is an Arab Jew? by Albert Memmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I'll concede your point as its irrelevant now-- as I believe in separation of Mosque and State, of Temple and State, of Church and State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't irrelevant,  actually in the case of the Arab Jews, they were indeed kicked out, killed, and persecuted for absolutely no reason, whereas the "Palestinian" case is a total fabrication which came as a result of Arab aggression on the state of Israel.
Click to expand...


Ok. What does that have to do with the appropriate American position on states in the region?  We believe in separation of church and state. We should support the same in Israel and all Muslim states if we indeed support our values.  Otherwise, we can ignore the region and go to mars which is a more productive enterprise.


----------



## Roudy

marsnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I'll concede your point as its irrelevant now-- as I believe in separation of Mosque and State, of Temple and State, of Church and State.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't irrelevant,  actually in the case of the Arab Jews, they were indeed kicked out, killed, and persecuted for absolutely no reason, whereas the "Palestinian" case is a total fabrication which came as a result of Arab aggression on the state of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. What does that have to do with the appropriate American position on states in the region?  We believe in separation of church and state. We should support the same in Israel and all Muslim states if we indeed support our values.  Otherwise, we can ignore the region and go to mars which is a more productive enterprise.
Click to expand...

Israel is a secular democracy which hosts 1.8 million Arabs, and enjoy freedom of press, speech and religion, and vote like all other Israelis. Arabs, not so much.  

US is on the right side.


----------



## marsnow

Roudy said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't irrelevant,  actually in the case of the Arab Jews, they were indeed kicked out, killed, and persecuted for absolutely no reason, whereas the "Palestinian" case is a total fabrication which came as a result of Arab aggression on the state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. What does that have to do with the appropriate American position on states in the region?  We believe in separation of church and state. We should support the same in Israel and all Muslim states if we indeed support our values.  Otherwise, we can ignore the region and go to mars which is a more productive enterprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a secular democracy which hosts 1.8 million Arabs, who an vote, and enjoy freedom of press, speech and religion, and vote like all other Israelis. Arabs, not so much.
> 
> US is on the right side.
Click to expand...


A country called the Jewish state whose state religion is Judaism is not a secular state, whether or not it has 'secular' cities.   The same standards for separation of church and state that supporters of israel have in the US should be the same exact standards in Israel.  Immigration is controlled by religious authorities, marriage, etc etc.   The theocracy of israel is not in the tradition of a liberal democracy no matter what they claim. The only reason it exists in that location at all is their religious attachment to that land.      Israel is no good example for the separation of religion and state to the region.


----------



## Roudy

marsnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. What does that have to do with the appropriate American position on states in the region?  We believe in separation of church and state. We should support the same in Israel and all Muslim states if we indeed support our values.  Otherwise, we can ignore the region and go to mars which is a more productive enterprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a secular democracy which hosts 1.8 million Arabs, who an vote, and enjoy freedom of press, speech and religion, and vote like all other Israelis. Arabs, not so much.
> 
> US is on the right side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A country called the Jewish state whose state religion is Judaism is not a secular state, whether or not it has 'secular' cities.   The same standards for separation of church and state that supporters of israel have in the US should be the same exact standards in Israel.  Immigration is controlled by religious authorities, marriage, etc etc.   The theocracy of israel is not in the tradition of a liberal democracy no matter what they claim. The only reason it exists in that location at all is their religious attachment to that land.      Israel is no good example for the separation of religion and state to the region.
Click to expand...

Israel is a Jewish state, just like England is a state for people who are English or descendants of, and who's official state religion is the Anglican Church. That does not make England "ruled by the church". Wow.

But if you don't believe me, look it up.  Israel is considered a secular democracy.


----------



## marsnow

Roudy said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a secular democracy which hosts 1.8 million Arabs, who an vote, and enjoy freedom of press, speech and religion, and vote like all other Israelis. Arabs, not so much.
> 
> US is on the right side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A country called the Jewish state whose state religion is Judaism is not a secular state, whether or not it has 'secular' cities.   The same standards for separation of church and state that supporters of israel have in the US should be the same exact standards in Israel.  Immigration is controlled by religious authorities, marriage, etc etc.   The theocracy of israel is not in the tradition of a liberal democracy no matter what they claim. The only reason it exists in that location at all is their religious attachment to that land.      Israel is no good example for the separation of religion and state to the region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state, just like England is a state for people who are English or descendants of, and who's official state religion is the Anglican Church. That does not make England "ruled by the church". Wow.
> 
> But if you don't believe me, look it up.  Israel is considered a secular democracy.
Click to expand...


Wow back at yah bub. If we are going to play word games, you are saying 'English' has the same connotation as 'Jewish'?  Jewish is both a national identity and a religious sect, English is not.  The United Kingdom is not called the Church of English state, but the British state.  The Church of England does not control immigration policy.  Rabbis do. In fact, even as a non-Jewish American, I could not LEGALLY marry a Jewish woman in Israel without converting and have it recognized (Which is difficult).  This does not exist in the UK.

Frankly it is irrelevant.  No secular state would decide to move into a region inhabited 2000 years previously but 'ancestors' for purely economic regions. Only religion explains it. 

And the point is not to support 'the other side'. The point is to support no side -- and not delude ourselves into taking military actions based on the whims of a theocracy who believes God gave them land.


----------



## Roudy

marsnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> A country called the Jewish state whose state religion is Judaism is not a secular state, whether or not it has 'secular' cities.   The same standards for separation of church and state that supporters of israel have in the US should be the same exact standards in Israel.  Immigration is controlled by religious authorities, marriage, etc etc.   The theocracy of israel is not in the tradition of a liberal democracy no matter what they claim. The only reason it exists in that location at all is their religious attachment to that land.      Israel is no good example for the separation of religion and state to the region.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state, just like England is a state for people who are English or descendants of, and who's official state religion is the Anglican Church. That does not make England "ruled by the church". Wow.
> 
> But if you don't believe me, look it up.  Israel is considered a secular democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow back at yah bub. If we are going to play word games, you are saying 'English' has the same connotation as 'Jewish'?  Jewish is both a national identity and a religious sect, English is not.  The United Kingdom is not called the Church of English state, but the British state.  The Church of England does not control immigration policy.  Rabbis do. In fact, even as a non-Jewish American, I could not LEGALLY marry a Jewish woman in Israel without converting and have it recognized (Which is difficult).  This does not exist in the UK.
> 
> Frankly it is irrelevant.  No secular state would decide to move into a region inhabited 2000 years previously but 'ancestors' for purely economic regions. Only religion explains it.
> 
> And the point is not to support 'the other side'. The point is to support no side -- and not delude ourselves into taking military actions based on the whims of a theocracy who believes God gave them land.
Click to expand...

Rabbis control immigration policy in Israel?  Ha ha ha. OMG....You are ignorant beyond belief, you don't even know the difference between England and the United Kingdom.

Why don't you put your money where your mouth is, instead of shoving your foot in it, and provide evidence for your claims, instead of rambling like a mental midget.


----------



## aris2chat

marsnow said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, since you don't support a war with Iran -- and Israeli backers support one, any American including you has a right to be extremely and vociferously critical of Israel in the name of US interests since the only reason to go to war with them over the bomb is Israel, and possibly Gulf oil.
> 
> Regarding other conflicts in the Middle East, first remember, the US has been fighting in the region for 10 years on our own choosing - so its hard to be righteous about others fighting. (yes, bomb al qaeda to stone age. Iraq is not al qaeda)  BUT of course I oppose all fighting in the name of religion.  Mosque and State should be separated. But Temple and State together, of course, no one should question that ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of people in the U.S. regardless of their religion who don't want to see war in Iran.  They realize that the Iranian people are not the ones causing the trouble, but the crazy fanatical leaders of that country.  Forget about the U.S. being involved in the Middle East for ten years.  Go further back and tell us how people in the Middle East and the rest of the Muslim world have been faring if they are non Muslims or Muslims of different sects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non muslims were disadvantaged but Jews and Christians were allowed -- all other non Abrahamic sects were removed (see Bahai's).  In fact Jews in many cases did better than Christians in Muslim societies (see Turkey, in the Armenian genocide  Jewish neighborhoods were protected due to service to the Sultan).  Mosque and state should be separated so that these fellow human beings can move on.  Temple and state should also be separated.  That should be the American position on both sides.
Click to expand...


For Israel it is more difficult, identity of a people and religion as jews are intertwined since Issac (Israel).


----------



## marsnow

Roudy said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a Jewish state, just like England is a state for people who are English or descendants of, and who's official state religion is the Anglican Church. That does not make England "ruled by the church". Wow.
> 
> But if you don't believe me, look it up.  Israel is considered a secular democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow back at yah bub. If we are going to play word games, you are saying 'English' has the same connotation as 'Jewish'?  Jewish is both a national identity and a religious sect, English is not.  The United Kingdom is not called the Church of English state, but the British state.  The Church of England does not control immigration policy.  Rabbis do. In fact, even as a non-Jewish American, I could not LEGALLY marry a Jewish woman in Israel without converting and have it recognized (Which is difficult).  This does not exist in the UK.
> 
> Frankly it is irrelevant.  No secular state would decide to move into a region inhabited 2000 years previously but 'ancestors' for purely economic regions. Only religion explains it.
> 
> And the point is not to support 'the other side'. The point is to support no side -- and not delude ourselves into taking military actions based on the whims of a theocracy who believes God gave them land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rabbis control immigration policy in Israel?  Ha ha ha. OMG....You are ignorant beyond belief, you don't even know the difference between England and the United Kingdom.
> 
> Why don't you put your money where your mouth is, instead of shoving your foot in it, and provide evidence for your claims, instead of rambling like a mental midget.
Click to expand...


You were the one who claimed English as a reference point -- I clearly stated UK was British but your interest in small discrepancies is a distraction. Rabbis in Israel DO determine who is Jewish and hence eligible for Aliyah (ie immigration to Israel) -- please see the process undergone to determine eligibility of Ethiopian Jews. It is logically inept to think that Israel exists for any reason other than the religion of Judaism regardless of the additional ethnic characteristics that have been ascribed to that identity over the centuries.  

Your Spartan influence and interest in violence is clouding your otherwise pristine mind.


----------



## Kondor3

In the narrow context of Church (Temple) and State...

Israel is a middle-ground sort of polity...

It is a Judaism-centric secular democracy...

Created and intended primarily to benefit Jews (_practicing, lapsed and non-believing of Jewish ancestry_), it is not ruled by the Temple, and is more tolerant of diversity of religion than many of its Islam-dominated neighbor-countries...


----------



## montelatici

Kondor3 said:


> In the narrow context of Church (Temple) and State...
> 
> Israel is a middle-ground sort of polity...
> 
> It is a Judaism-centric secular democracy...
> 
> Created and intended primarily to benefit Jews (_practicing, lapsed and non-believing of Jewish ancestry_), it is not ruled by the Temple, and is more tolerant of diversity of religion than many of its Islam-dominated neighbor-countries...



"It is a Judaism-centric secular democracy..."

Now that's what they call an oxymoron!


----------



## marsnow

Kondor3 said:


> In the narrow context of Church (Temple) and State...
> 
> Israel is a middle-ground sort of polity...
> 
> It is a Judaism-centric secular democracy...
> 
> Created and intended primarily to benefit Jews (_practicing, lapsed and non-believing of Jewish ancestry_), it is not ruled by the Temple, and is more tolerant of diversity of religion than many of its Islam-dominated neighbor-countries...



It is not a liberal secular democracy.  It is a secular Jewish quasi Judaic demo-theocracy with some minority citizens not of the dominant religion.  Or something.

Marriage Information | Embassy of the United States

Civil Marriage:

Israeli law generally only permits religious leaders to perform marriage ceremonies and rarely permits civil marriages. Diplomatic officials from some countries are permitted to perform ceremonies in Israel.  The United States is not one of those countries.

Mixed Marriages:

With very few exceptions, Israeli civil law does not permit marriages between Jews and non-Jews within the state of Israel. The Israeli government will recognize marriages performed between Israeli Jewish citizens and non-Jews that are performed outside of Israel. Israeli law does permit marriages in Israel between converts.

Religious requirements to prove Jewishness and make yourself eligible includes requirement of certification by a Rabbi  (not some secular authority) 
Documents needed for Aliyah - Guided Aliyah from within Israel.


----------



## Kondor3

montelatici said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the narrow context of Church (Temple) and State...
> 
> Israel is a middle-ground sort of polity...
> 
> It is a Judaism-centric secular democracy...
> 
> Created and intended primarily to benefit Jews (_practicing, lapsed and non-believing of Jewish ancestry_), it is not ruled by the Temple, and is more tolerant of diversity of religion than many of its Islam-dominated neighbor-countries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It is a Judaism-centric secular democracy..."
> 
> Now that's what they call an oxymoron!
Click to expand...

Merely an expression of shades and degrees and permutations rather than fixating on black-and-white absolutes...

Flexibility of language rather than rigidity, yet entirely understandable, and accurate...


----------



## marsnow

Kondor3 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the narrow context of Church (Temple) and State...
> 
> Israel is a middle-ground sort of polity...
> 
> It is a Judaism-centric secular democracy...
> 
> Created and intended primarily to benefit Jews (_practicing, lapsed and non-believing of Jewish ancestry_), it is not ruled by the Temple, and is more tolerant of diversity of religion than many of its Islam-dominated neighbor-countries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It is a Judaism-centric secular democracy..."
> 
> Now that's what they call an oxymoron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merely an expression of shades and degrees and permutations rather than fixating on black-and-white absolutes...
> 
> Flexibility of language rather than rigidity, yet entirely understandable, and accurate...
Click to expand...


Except your nuanced thinking is not allowed on this topic.  My opinions and thoughts mean that I am committing thought crimes against the idea that the sky is blue and not black. I am called an antisemite even though all I want is the liberation of these human beings from this horrible label that tortures them.  Well then let's use black and white language:  Israel. is. a. theocracy.  You do not move back to land your ancestors owned 2000 years ago in the middle of hostile people based on a secular ideology.


----------



## Kondor3

marsnow said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It is a Judaism-centric secular democracy..."
> 
> Now that's what they call an oxymoron!
> 
> 
> 
> Merely an expression of shades and degrees and permutations rather than fixating on black-and-white absolutes...
> 
> Flexibility of language rather than rigidity, yet entirely understandable, and accurate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except your nuanced thinking is not allowed on this topic.  My opinions and thoughts mean that I am committing thought crimes against the idea that the sky is blue and not black. I am called an antisemite even though all I want is the liberation of these human beings from this horrible label that tortures them.  Well then let's use black and white language:  Israel. is. a. theocracy. You do not move back to land your ancestors owned 2000 years ago in the middle of hostile people based on a secular ideology.
Click to expand...

The motivation for the Jews' _Reconquista_ of the Holy Land is one thing.

The political mechanisms by which they govern themselves are quite another.

Israel is not a theocracy.


----------



## marsnow

Kondor3 said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merely an expression of shades and degrees and permutations rather than fixating on black-and-white absolutes...
> 
> Flexibility of language rather than rigidity, yet entirely understandable, and accurate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except your nuanced thinking is not allowed on this topic.  My opinions and thoughts mean that I am committing thought crimes against the idea that the sky is blue and not black. I am called an antisemite even though all I want is the liberation of these human beings from this horrible label that tortures them.  Well then let's use black and white language:  Israel. is. a. theocracy. You do not move back to land your ancestors owned 2000 years ago in the middle of hostile people based on a secular ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The motivation for the Jews' Reconquista of the Holy Land is one thing.
> 
> The political mechanisms by which they live appear to be quite another.
> 
> Israel is not a theocracy.
Click to expand...


Iran is a theocracy that also uses democratic processes, but it still has religion as a supreme guide to its state.  Israel is the same.   If Iran is a theocracy, so is Israel.


----------



## Kondor3

marsnow said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your nuanced thinking is not allowed on this topic.  My opinions and thoughts mean that I am committing thought crimes against the idea that the sky is blue and not black. I am called an antisemite even though all I want is the liberation of these human beings from this horrible label that tortures them.  Well then let's use black and white language:  Israel. is. a. theocracy. You do not move back to land your ancestors owned 2000 years ago in the middle of hostile people based on a secular ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for the Jews' Reconquista of the Holy Land is one thing.
> 
> The political mechanisms by which they live appear to be quite another.
> 
> Israel is not a theocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is a theocracy that also uses democratic processes, but it still has religion as a supreme guide to its state.  Israel is the same.   If Iran is a theocracy, so is Israel.
Click to expand...

Iran's Supreme Council can dissolve the government at will.

Israel's Rabbinic Council has no such power.

Failed analogy.


----------



## toastman

marsnow said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except your nuanced thinking is not allowed on this topic.  My opinions and thoughts mean that I am committing thought crimes against the idea that the sky is blue and not black. I am called an antisemite even though all I want is the liberation of these human beings from this horrible label that tortures them.  Well then let's use black and white language:  Israel. is. a. theocracy. You do not move back to land your ancestors owned 2000 years ago in the middle of hostile people based on a secular ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for the Jews' Reconquista of the Holy Land is one thing.
> 
> The political mechanisms by which they live appear to be quite another.
> 
> Israel is not a theocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran is a theocracy that also uses democratic processes, but it still has religion as a supreme guide to its state.  Israel is the same.   If Iran is a theocracy, so is Israel.
Click to expand...


Absolutely false. 

What Countries use the Theocracy in todays world
Also, look closely at the definition if theocracy and you will see that it doesn't apply to Israel.


----------



## marsnow

Kondor3 said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for the Jews' Reconquista of the Holy Land is one thing.
> 
> The political mechanisms by which they live appear to be quite another.
> 
> Israel is not a theocracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a theocracy that also uses democratic processes, but it still has religion as a supreme guide to its state.  Israel is the same.   If Iran is a theocracy, so is Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran's Supreme Council can dissolve the government at will.
> 
> Israel's Rabbinic Council has no such power.
> 
> Failed analogy.
Click to expand...


Israel is a theocracy since everyone who criticizes israel is anti-semitic. 

Separate temple and state.  Goodbye.


----------



## Kondor3

marsnow said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a theocracy that also uses democratic processes, but it still has religion as a supreme guide to its state.  Israel is the same.   If Iran is a theocracy, so is Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Supreme Council can dissolve the government at will.
> 
> Israel's Rabbinic Council has no such power.
> 
> Failed analogy.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a theocracy since everyone who criticizes israel is anti-semitic.
> 
> Separate temple and state.  Goodbye.
Click to expand...

Final Jeopardy..

Is that your final answer?


----------



## montelatici

Of course Israel is a theocracy, I can't believe the Israel Firsters even argue the point.  The Jews believe their God gave them the land FFS.


----------



## Kondor3

montelatici said:


> Of course Israel is a theocracy, I can't believe the Israel Firsters even argue the point.  The Jews believe their God gave them the land FFS.


The mark of a Theocracy is the various political mechanisms by which they govern themselves, not the belief-system they practice nor their historical religious affiliation nor even the motivational basis by which they created (or re-created) their State, but the governing mechanisms themselves.

Until you can demonstrate effective supreme control of the State by the Church (Temple), your accusation is seed falling upon rocky ground.


----------



## montelatici

Supreme control as to who is a citizen is the supreme control in any state.  Forget the legacy citizenship of the few Christians and Muslims and their offspring that were not ethnically cleansed.


----------



## aris2chat

marsnow said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is a theocracy that also uses democratic processes, but it still has religion as a supreme guide to its state.  Israel is the same.   If Iran is a theocracy, so is Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Supreme Council can dissolve the government at will.
> 
> Israel's Rabbinic Council has no such power.
> 
> Failed analogy.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is a theocracy since everyone who criticizes israel is anti-semitic.
> 
> Separate temple and state.  Goodbye.
Click to expand...


and somehow that makes sense to you?


----------



## montelatici

It should make sense to you if you have half a brain.


----------



## aris2chat

montelatici said:


> It should make sense to you if you have half a brain.



The "anti" depends on how you going about with criticism or if the "anti" also is a criticism of the jewish people as well.


----------



## Hossfly

aris2chat said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should make sense to you if you have half a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "anti" depends on how you going about with criticism or if the "anti" also is a criticism of the jewish people as well.
Click to expand...

Of course it's against the Jewish people. And against Jesus and against God for they were Zionists too.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Of course Israel is a theocracy, I can't believe the Israel Firsters even argue the point.  The Jews believe their God gave them the land FFS.


Israel a theocracy?  Bwahahahahaha!  You is one funny internet jihadist.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the narrow context of Church (Temple) and State...
> 
> Israel is a middle-ground sort of polity...
> 
> It is a Judaism-centric secular democracy...
> 
> Created and intended primarily to benefit Jews (_practicing, lapsed and non-believing of Jewish ancestry_), it is not ruled by the Temple, and is more tolerant of diversity of religion than many of its Islam-dominated neighbor-countries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It is a Judaism-centric secular democracy..."
> 
> Now that's what they call an oxymoron!
Click to expand...

Nah, an oxymoron is Islam and Democracy.


----------



## Roudy

marsnow said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow back at yah bub. If we are going to play word games, you are saying 'English' has the same connotation as 'Jewish'?  Jewish is both a national identity and a religious sect, English is not.  The United Kingdom is not called the Church of English state, but the British state.  The Church of England does not control immigration policy.  Rabbis do. In fact, even as a non-Jewish American, I could not LEGALLY marry a Jewish woman in Israel without converting and have it recognized (Which is difficult).  This does not exist in the UK.
> 
> Frankly it is irrelevant.  No secular state would decide to move into a region inhabited 2000 years previously but 'ancestors' for purely economic regions. Only religion explains it.
> 
> And the point is not to support 'the other side'. The point is to support no side -- and not delude ourselves into taking military actions based on the whims of a theocracy who believes God gave them land.
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbis control immigration policy in Israel?  Ha ha ha. OMG....You are ignorant beyond belief, you don't even know the difference between England and the United Kingdom.
> 
> Why don't you put your money where your mouth is, instead of shoving your foot in it, and provide evidence for your claims, instead of rambling like a mental midget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed English as a reference point -- I clearly stated UK was British but your interest in small discrepancies is a distraction. Rabbis in Israel DO determine who is Jewish and hence eligible for Aliyah (ie immigration to Israel) -- please see the process undergone to determine eligibility of Ethiopian Jews. It is logically inept to think that Israel exists for any reason other than the religion of Judaism regardless of the additional ethnic characteristics that have been ascribed to that identity over the centuries.
> 
> Your Spartan influence and interest in violence is clouding your otherwise pristine mind.
Click to expand...

I'm gonna ask you again to provide proof for your "rabbi's determine Israeli immigration policy" statement.  England is a secular democracy for the English people, and it's official state religion is Christianity based on the Anglican Church, Italy and Spain are secular democracies with their official religions being Roman Catholicism.  And so on and so forth.  The religion is part of parcel of their heritage and culture, and it is within their RIGHT to preserve this in order to maintain their identity.  Therefore ISRAEL is another secular democracy, established for the Jewish people, with their official sate religion being Judaism.  

*Religion in England*

Christianity is the most widely practiced and professed religion in England. The Anglican Church of England is the established church of England, with a special constitutional position in the United Kingdom.


----------



## Hossfly

How is the boycott going.

Just the usual up and down, the way stock markets do.

Today SodaStream finished in the green.






company name or ticker

Summary
Profile
Rates & Ratios
Price & Chart
Financials & Filings
Recent Quotes
SODA	$40.92	1.14%

30
3040506070
May
MaySepJanMay
1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y 
vs S&P 500
Today's Open	$40.27
Previous Close	$40.46
Daily Range	$40.00 - $41.33
52-Week Range	$35.27 - $77.80
Market Cap	$854.6M
P/E Ratio	27.52
Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
Volume	1,100,889
Average Daily Volume	1,526,862
Current FY EPS	$1.86


----------



## montelatici

Roudy, you are the best example for the people that want justice for the non-Jews of Palestine. Thanks.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy, you are the best example for the people that want justice for the non-Jews of Palestine. Thanks.


And guess what you're an example of?  Everything that is evil and wrong with the pro Pali cause.  All lies, hatred, and bigotry.  Recruitment of mentally ill irrational morons (some of them converts like you) to promote a FUTILE false propaganda campaign.  You are wasting your time.

Do you really think Americans will forget these animals celebrating 9-11?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRA0NKQ0k6E"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRA0NKQ0k6E[/ame]


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> How is the boycott going.
> 
> Just the usual up and down, the way stock markets do.
> 
> Today SodaStream finished in the green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> company name or ticker
> 
> Summary
> Profile
> Rates & Ratios
> Price & Chart
> Financials & Filings
> Recent Quotes
> SODA	$40.92	1.14%
> 
> 30
> 3040506070
> May
> MaySepJanMay
> 1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y
> vs S&P 500
> Today's Open	$40.27
> Previous Close	$40.46
> Daily Range	$40.00 - $41.33
> 52-Week Range	$35.27 - $77.80
> Market Cap	$854.6M
> P/E Ratio	27.52
> Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
> Volume	1,100,889
> Average Daily Volume	1,526,862
> Current FY EPS	$1.86




I didn't know the boycott was tied to Soda Stream stock prices?


----------



## Kondor3

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the narrow context of Church (Temple) and State...
> 
> Israel is a middle-ground sort of polity...
> 
> It is a Judaism-centric secular democracy...
> 
> Created and intended primarily to benefit Jews (_practicing, lapsed and non-believing of Jewish ancestry_), it is not ruled by the Temple, and is more tolerant of diversity of religion than many of its Islam-dominated neighbor-countries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It is a Judaism-centric secular democracy..."
> 
> Now that's what they call an oxymoron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Nah, an oxymoron is Islam and Democracy*.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kondor3

montelatici said:


> Supreme control as to who is a citizen is the supreme control in any state.  Forget the legacy citizenship of the few Christians and Muslims and their offspring that were not ethnically cleansed.


Horseshit.

The political mechanisms by which Israelis govern themselves are independent of the nation's clergy.

That is the only distinction between Secular State vs. Theocracy that signifies.

All your petulant insistence to the contrary notwithstanding.

Epic Fail.


----------



## Kondor3

aris2chat said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Supreme Council can dissolve the government at will.
> 
> Israel's Rabbinic Council has no such power.
> 
> Failed analogy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a theocracy since everyone who criticizes israel is anti-semitic.
> 
> Separate temple and state.  Goodbye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and somehow that makes sense to you?
Click to expand...

It became very clear to me at that point, that our newly-joined colleague was a 'lightweight', and that pursuing the matter further was akin to picking on a weaker kid in the school-yard.


----------



## marsnow

Kondor3 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a theocracy since everyone who criticizes israel is anti-semitic.
> 
> Separate temple and state.  Goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and somehow that makes sense to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It became very clear to me at that point, that our newly-joined colleague was a 'lightweight', and that pursuing the matter further was akin to picking on a weaker kid in the school-yard.
Click to expand...


I propose that all people who are genetically descendant of the Romans should get together and start a cult called Britainism.  They can worship Jupiter and Neptune and create a blueprint for a state that they will claim is secular but is intricately woven with their pagan beliefs and only wants pagans to move there.   Then they should move to London which used to be controlled by Rome.   They they should declare the state of Paganland, start digging and claim godly righteousness over their newfound land.   Then they should wander around convincing brilliant people like condor the mighty winged bird that they all they want is London and why do those nasty British terrorists need more land -- they have the rest of the isles, why does southern England matter to them.   Then condor should believe their amazing farie tales and propoganda -- and proclaim the state known as the pagan state is so so different from a theocracy because we allow our non pagan people to live in this state in such a friendly fashion, though they shouldn't move there or intermarry.   

But oh well, schoolyard analogies are so scary and mean.  I think half of this forum grew up watching leave it to beaver.   Thank you for teaching me your lesson wise sage of the sky.


----------



## marsnow

aris2chat said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Supreme Council can dissolve the government at will.
> 
> Israel's Rabbinic Council has no such power.
> 
> Failed analogy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a theocracy since everyone who criticizes israel is anti-semitic.
> 
> Separate temple and state.  Goodbye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and somehow that makes sense to you?
Click to expand...


No, sarcasm doesn't translate well.  Not because anything I said is true, but because of the black and white nature with which using labels is used against those who oppose Israeli policy.  Israel has religious courts in addition to others and religion is a determinate in its central legitimacy, in marriage, in immigration, in status: therefore it is fair to call it a theocracy compared to a secular state like the US or France.  People who oppose Israel often are disdainful of its ethno-religious nationalist behavior, therefore they are anti-semitic.  The sky is black, not blue.


Separate Temple and State.


----------



## Beelzebub

marsnow said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> and somehow that makes sense to you?
> 
> 
> 
> It became very clear to me at that point, that our newly-joined colleague was a 'lightweight', and that pursuing the matter further was akin to picking on a weaker kid in the school-yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I propose that all people who are genetically descendant of the Romans should get together and start a cult called Britainism.  They can worship Jupiter and Neptune and create a blueprint for a state that they will claim is secular but is intricately woven with their pagan beliefs and only wants pagans to move there.   Then they should move to London which used to be controlled by Rome.   They they should declare the state of Paganland, start digging and claim godly righteousness over their newfound land.   Then they should wander around convincing brilliant people like condor the mighty winged bird that they all they want is London and why do those nasty British terrorists need more land -- they have the rest of the isles, why does southern England matter to them.   Then condor should believe their amazing farie tales and propoganda -- and proclaim the state known as the pagan state is so so different from a theocracy because we allow our non pagan people to live in this state in such a friendly fashion, though they shouldn't move there or intermarry.
> 
> But oh well, schoolyard analogies are so scary and mean.  I think half of this forum grew up watching leave it to beaver.   Thank you for teaching me your lesson wise sage of the sky.
Click to expand...



That's interesting Mars.

Though somehow, it is probably lost on Americans.  You would have to have used Ireland or Scotland as an example.  And I can see the invaders being Americans, returning to their ancestral home, declaring the current inhabitants to be nomadic Englishmen.


----------



## marsnow

Beelzebub said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It became very clear to me at that point, that our newly-joined colleague was a 'lightweight', and that pursuing the matter further was akin to picking on a weaker kid in the school-yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I propose that all people who are genetically descendant of the Romans should get together and start a cult called Britainism.  They can worship Jupiter and Neptune and create a blueprint for a state that they will claim is secular but is intricately woven with their pagan beliefs and only wants pagans to move there.   Then they should move to London which used to be controlled by Rome.   They they should declare the state of Paganland, start digging and claim godly righteousness over their newfound land.   Then they should wander around convincing brilliant people like condor the mighty winged bird that they all they want is London and why do those nasty British terrorists need more land -- they have the rest of the isles, why does southern England matter to them.   Then condor should believe their amazing farie tales and propoganda -- and proclaim the state known as the pagan state is so so different from a theocracy because we allow our non pagan people to live in this state in such a friendly fashion, though they shouldn't move there or intermarry.
> 
> But oh well, schoolyard analogies are so scary and mean.  I think half of this forum grew up watching leave it to beaver.   Thank you for teaching me your lesson wise sage of the sky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting Mars.
> 
> Though somehow, it is probably lost on Americans.  You would have to have used Ireland or Scotland as an example.  And I can see the invaders being Americans, returning to their ancestral home, declaring the current inhabitants to be nomadic Englishmen.
Click to expand...


Ha yeah -- Britainism, led by the resurrected high council of celtic American Druid Priests.


----------



## marsnow

The boycott will only get worse:

Haaretz Article: Israel is a semi theocracy http://www.haaretz.com/print-editio...e-the-facts-israel-is-a-semi-theocracy-1.2438

"Let's admit that we live in a country with many religious and halakhic attributes. Let's remove the concocted secularist guise with which we have wrapped ourselves. Shocked by Neeman's remarks? They are not so far removed from the reality of our lives. Israel is not what you thought. It's definitely not what we try to present to ourselves and the rest of the world."


----------



## Lipush

That's Haaretz' wishful thinking.

I lack toilet paper


----------



## Beelzebub

Thanks for sharing Lipush.


----------



## Lipush

Sure thing.


----------



## Hossfly

marsnow said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a theocracy since everyone who criticizes israel is anti-semitic.
> 
> Separate temple and state.  Goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and somehow that makes sense to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sarcasm doesn't translate well.  Not because anything I said is true, but because of the black and white nature with which using labels is used against those who oppose Israeli policy.  Israel has religious courts in addition to others and religion is a determinate in its central legitimacy, in marriage, in immigration, in status: therefore it is fair to call it a theocracy compared to a secular state like the US or France.  People who oppose Israel often are disdainful of its ethno-religious nationalist behavior, therefore they are anti-semitic.  The sky is black, not blue.
> 
> 
> Separate Temple and State.
Click to expand...

Marsnow & Beezelboob - Whine and Cheese Importers

Fine Dining, Whine and Cheese Tasting Sessions

Un-Boycottable


----------



## Sally

Lipush said:


> That's Haaretz' wishful thinking.
> 
> I lack toilet paper



That's probably as good a use as any.

Haaretz Admits its Politicized Agenda | HonestReporting


----------



## Lipush

Good catch!


----------



## Beelzebub

Haaretz does sterling service for Israel, portraying it internationally as having a significant humanitarian demographic, rather that the ADL and AIPAC loyal publications which make it seem just a little right of Ghengis Khan.

But if Israel want it to go to the wall, then ok.  Who would that hurt?


----------



## Sally

Beelzebub said:


> Haaretz does sterling service for Israel, portraying it internationally as having a significant humanitarian demographic, rather that the ADL and AIPAC loyal publications which make it seem just a little right of Ghengis Khan.
> 
> But if Israel want it to go to the wall, then ok.  Who would that hurt?



And if you question many Israelis living here, they say that consider this newspaper like the National Enquirer.  To each his own, right, Mr. Lucifer???


----------



## Beelzebub

Oh yes, Sally.

And by his choices do we know his soul.


----------



## Sally

Beelzebub said:


> Oh yes, Sally.
> 
> And by his choices do we know his soul.



The big question here is -- are you able to get out of the Boiiler Room, or are your orders to sit there awnd answer practically every post?  Maybe your soul doesn't even belong to you if you can't take a breather once in a while.


----------



## Beelzebub

No.  I actually work from India.  My name is Sonia Gupta and they beat me if I leave, or break character.


----------



## Sally

Beelzebub said:


> No.  I actually work from India.  My name is Sonia Gupta and they beat me if I leave, or break character.



Yes, it looks like Confucius was right in his statement about men with holes in their pants pocket.  No doubt Mr. Lucifer will not be getting any fresh air today.  Carry on, Mr. Lucifer with all your babbling.  Some times it is entertaining, but at other times very, very boring.


----------



## aris2chat

marsnow said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> and somehow that makes sense to you?
> 
> 
> 
> It became very clear to me at that point, that our newly-joined colleague was a 'lightweight', and that pursuing the matter further was akin to picking on a weaker kid in the school-yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I propose that all people who are genetically descendant of the Romans should get together and start a cult called Britainism.  They can worship Jupiter and Neptune and create a blueprint for a state that they will claim is secular but is intricately woven with their pagan beliefs and only wants pagans to move there.   Then they should move to London which used to be controlled by Rome.   They they should declare the state of Paganland, start digging and claim godly righteousness over their newfound land.   Then they should wander around convincing brilliant people like condor the mighty winged bird that they all they want is London and why do those nasty British terrorists need more land -- they have the rest of the isles, why does southern England matter to them.   Then condor should believe their amazing farie tales and propoganda -- and proclaim the state known as the pagan state is so so different from a theocracy because we allow our non pagan people to live in this state in such a friendly fashion, though they shouldn't move there or intermarry.
> 
> But oh well, schoolyard analogies are so scary and mean.  I think half of this forum grew up watching leave it to beaver.   Thank you for teaching me your lesson wise sage of the sky.
Click to expand...


and you put a lot of thought into this?  Why not a cave in the north poll that leads to a land like Shanghai like the nazis philosophized.  Their own Valhalla.


----------



## marsnow

aris2chat said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It became very clear to me at that point, that our newly-joined colleague was a 'lightweight', and that pursuing the matter further was akin to picking on a weaker kid in the school-yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I propose that all people who are genetically descendant of the Romans should get together and start a cult called Britainism.  They can worship Jupiter and Neptune and create a blueprint for a state that they will claim is secular but is intricately woven with their pagan beliefs and only wants pagans to move there.   Then they should move to London which used to be controlled by Rome.   They they should declare the state of Paganland, start digging and claim godly righteousness over their newfound land.   Then they should wander around convincing brilliant people like condor the mighty winged bird that they all they want is London and why do those nasty British terrorists need more land -- they have the rest of the isles, why does southern England matter to them.   Then condor should believe their amazing farie tales and propoganda -- and proclaim the state known as the pagan state is so so different from a theocracy because we allow our non pagan people to live in this state in such a friendly fashion, though they shouldn't move there or intermarry.
> 
> But oh well, schoolyard analogies are so scary and mean.  I think half of this forum grew up watching leave it to beaver.   Thank you for teaching me your lesson wise sage of the sky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you put a lot of thought into this?  Why not a cave in the north poll that leads to a land like Shanghai like the nazis philosophized.  Their own Valhalla.
Click to expand...


I did not put a lot of thought into this.


----------



## aris2chat

marsnow said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a theocracy since everyone who criticizes israel is anti-semitic.
> 
> Separate temple and state.  Goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and somehow that makes sense to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sarcasm doesn't translate well.  Not because anything I said is true, but because of the black and white nature with which using labels is used against those who oppose Israeli policy.  Israel has religious courts in addition to others and religion is a determinate in its central legitimacy, in marriage, in immigration, in status: therefore it is fair to call it a theocracy compared to a secular state like the US or France.  People who oppose Israel often are disdainful of its ethno-religious nationalist behavior, therefore they are anti-semitic.  The sky is black, not blue.
> 
> 
> Separate Temple and State.
Click to expand...


catholicism has it's system of trying a catholic who sins.  confession, penance, excommunication, curses .....  There is church law and civil law.  They don't always correspond but they should not clash.  

Bigamy is acceptable in some faiths, but state law forbids it.  State law supersedes.  Federal and state laws are the same.  States may have passed laws to permit the use of cannabis but federal laws still ban it.  Federal is rather selective in their arrest and prosecution, unfair.  Religions have laws for all sorts of things in our daily lives.  Each religion should balance faith and common sense.  I know it is, but faith should not be a means of enslaving a person with punishment for even  a minor infraction.  It should be a tool of opening up the mind and heart to become a better person who loves this planet and all life on it.

All religions need an update it theology and how it fits the 21st century, rather than the century it was founded in.  It would benefit nations and states to do the same.  People clean out their closets of clothes out of style or out of fit and add what they need to complete a look.  Out with the old and in with the new.


----------



## montelatici

i catholicism has it's system of trying a catholic who sins. confession, penance, excommunication, curses ..... There is church law and civil law. They don't always correspond but they should not clash.

Not even in Italy or Spain,does Church law or the Church have any influence on any civil matter including citizenship, marriage etc.  The Church cannot "try" anyone for divorcing having an abortion or any other action that is legal in those countries.  In fact, the Church has no legal authority whatsoever in a secular state like Italy or Spain which are probably the most Catholic states in Europe along with Ireland.


----------



## Kondor3

marsnow said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I propose that all people who are genetically descendant of the Romans should get together and start a cult called Britainism.  They can worship Jupiter and Neptune and create a blueprint for a state that they will claim is secular but is intricately woven with their pagan beliefs and only wants pagans to move there.   Then they should move to London which used to be controlled by Rome.   They they should declare the state of Paganland, start digging and claim godly righteousness over their newfound land.   Then they should wander around convincing brilliant people like condor the mighty winged bird that they all they want is London and why do those nasty British terrorists need more land -- they have the rest of the isles, why does southern England matter to them.   Then condor should believe their amazing farie tales and propoganda -- and proclaim the state known as the pagan state is so so different from a theocracy because we allow our non pagan people to live in this state in such a friendly fashion, though they shouldn't move there or intermarry.
> 
> But oh well, schoolyard analogies are so scary and mean.  I think half of this forum grew up watching leave it to beaver.   Thank you for teaching me your lesson wise sage of the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you put a lot of thought into this?  Why not a cave in the north poll that leads to a land like Shanghai like the nazis philosophized.  Their own Valhalla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not put a lot of thought into this.
Click to expand...

No need to restate the glaringly obviously...

The routinely obvious will do just fine...


----------



## Roudy

Kondor3 said:


> marsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you put a lot of thought into this?  Why not a cave in the north poll that leads to a land like Shanghai like the nazis philosophized.  Their own Valhalla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not put a lot of thought into this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to restate the glaringly obviously...
> 
> The routinely obvious will do just fine...
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> i catholicism has it's system of trying a catholic who sins. confession, penance, excommunication, curses ..... There is church law and civil law. They don't always correspond but they should not clash.
> 
> Not even in Italy or Spain,does Church law or the Church have any influence on any civil matter including citizenship, marriage etc.  The Church cannot "try" anyone for divorcing having an abortion or any other action that is legal in those countries.  In fact, the Church has no legal authority whatsoever in a secular state like Italy or Spain which are probably the most Catholic states in Europe along with Ireland.





 Yet the Pope can issue a LAW know as a Papal Bull that all Catholics must obey or be excommunicated. If a catholic divorces they no longer have the shelter of the church or their religion, same it they abort a baby or use contraception of any kind. It has only been recently that abortion was allowed in Ireland when a non Catholic immigrant died because the CHURCH ruled the state and had decreed that abortion was a cardinal sin. The ECHR took up the case and fined the state and church for the breach in the womans human rights.

 Stick with what you know and not what your imam is telling you


----------



## Hossfly

News about the boycott.


George Soros, a major donor to J-Street and other progressive causes, has made his opposition to the BDS movement clear with his wallet.

Soros invested heavily in SodaStream, one of the top targets for BDS.

SodaStream came under massive BDS attack in January when it announced that Hollywood star Scarlett Johansson would serve as the brand ambassador. Since then, BDS supporters have continued to attack the company because of its factory in the West Bank town of Mishor Adumim.


Soros' SodaStream Stake Riles BDS Bullies | HonestReporting


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> News about the boycott.
> 
> 
> George Soros, a major donor to J-Street and other progressive causes, has made his opposition to the BDS movement clear with his wallet.
> 
> Soros invested heavily in SodaStream, one of the top targets for BDS.
> 
> SodaStream came under massive BDS attack in January when it announced that Hollywood star Scarlett Johansson would serve as the brand ambassador. Since then, BDS supporters have continued to attack the company because of its factory in the West Bank town of Mishor Adumim.
> 
> 
> Soros' SodaStream Stake Riles BDS Bullies | HonestReporting


Let's hear it for the BDS and it's stunning achievements!


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> News about the boycott.
> 
> 
> George Soros, a major donor to J-Street and other progressive causes, has made his opposition to the BDS movement clear with his wallet.
> 
> Soros invested heavily in SodaStream, one of the top targets for BDS.
> 
> SodaStream came under massive BDS attack in January when it announced that Hollywood star Scarlett Johansson would serve as the brand ambassador. Since then, BDS supporters have continued to attack the company because of its factory in the West Bank town of Mishor Adumim.
> 
> 
> Soros' SodaStream Stake Riles BDS Bullies | HonestReporting
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear it for the BDS and it's stunning achievements!
Click to expand...


BDS has been at this for more than ten years and other than a bit of PR most of it of universities dropping out of boycotts and standing with the palestinian workers instead of the anti-israeli groups.
Students in Seattle have voted against the boycott, 59-8.


----------



## Kondor3

*BDS =*


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw5tVGwHciw]Prof. Gerald Steinberg, NPR, interview on BDS, February 5, 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not so bad.
> 
> Small but constant acceleration, aided and abetted by Israel making a mockery of international law and democracy, and even of its international friends, day after day.
> 
> Danny Glover is doing his bit.
> Good on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans still remember what racial apartheid was like, and even experience reduced forms of it, now.
> 
> The film, American Revolutionary: the Evolution of Grace Lee Boggs, is due to be screened at the DocAviv festival, which is running through May 17.
> 
> In a statement, Glover and nine others featured in the film, along with Boggs, the 98-year-old philosopher and activist whose life is chronicled in the documentary, said: We stand in solidarity with the people of Palestine, and support their call for cultural and academic boycott of Israel we were shocked to find the film slated to be screened at the DocAviv festival in Israel on May 13th and 15th. This was scheduled without our knowledge.
> 
> They said they attempted to have the screenings canceled, but the festival organizers and film producers informed us that this was not possible and they would move forward with the screening, over our objections.
> 
> Boggs has explicitly stated her support of the boycott and believes this screening is in direct contradiction to her legacy and ongoing work as a revolutionary, the statement said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Glover pushes for Tel Aviv festival boycott | The Times of Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many civilised nations are actually banning the BDS movement as being racist and ANTI SEMITIC after being taken over by extreme right wing and left wing groups. After so many followers of BDS openly admitted that they were only engaging in the boycott because it was aimed at JEWS. So it has died a death in the west, with a handful of extremists trying to keep it afloat.
Click to expand...


*Major setback for Israel-backed groups efforts to criminalize BDS in Australia*

A court case brought against a Sydney university professor over his support for the Palestinian call for the boycott of Israel has suffered a huge setback after four of the original five complainants signaled their intention to withdraw.

The case against Jake Lynch was originally launched in the Australian Federal Courts in October 2013 by a group of right-wing Israeli lawyers called Shurat HaDin, the Israel Law Center.

The case was supported by four other applicants, including Andrew Hamilton, the Australian-born Israeli lawyer who is also acting on behalf of Shurat HaDin.

But a judge has cited a lack of evidence in the groups claims against the professor.

Major setback for Israel-backed group's efforts to criminalize BDS in Australia | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Palestine activists celebrate as SodaStream shuts UK store*

Palestine solidarity activists are celebrating huge victories over SodaStream this week for the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign.

In 2012, SodaStream, a settlement firm, attempted to launch into the UK market and opened its flagship store  EcoStream  in the seaside town of Brighton to sell home carbonation machines and accessories.

The store immediately became the target for activists from Brighton and Hove Palestine Solidarity Campaign, who staged noisy protests every Saturday outside, running the gauntlet of Sussex area Zionist activists to do so.

On Monday, Brighton and Hove PSC was celebrating as SodaStream announced the closure of EcoStream, and began taking down the stores signage.

And just one day later, one of the UKs biggest retail brands, the John Lewis Partnership, announced that it would be taking SodaStream products off its shelves.

Palestine activists celebrate as SodaStream shuts UK store | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## irosie91

islamo Nazis have been boycotting Israel since  1950


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Yes, BDS flourishes. And I am thinking when that US Palestinian boy who Israel just nearly beat to death returns to his home in Tampa, he would certainly make a good BDS spokesperson. I read he was in Jerusalem as a reward for making Straight As, that was an article in The Forward, I think. I am not sure how much high school he has left. Maybe, he can speak out for BDS at colleges, that is certainly a hot area BDS flourishes today.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Yes, BDS flourishes. And I am thinking when that US Palestinian boy who Israel just nearly beat to death returns to his home in Tampa, he would certainly make a good BDS spokesperson. I read he was in Jerusalem as a reward for making Straight As, that was an article in The Forward, I think. I am not sure how much high school he has left. Maybe, he can speak out for BDS at colleges, that is certainly a hot area BDS flourishes today.






 Is that why so many countries have deemed it to be against their racism laws, and are arresting the activists that are trying to promote it. The US government has tols all schools. colleges and universities that they will withdraw funding if they take part in any BDS activities.

 Guess it sinking faster that the Palestinians reputation


----------



## Challenger

The Muslim states invaded Palestine to prevent ongoing Zionist atrocities and ethnic cleansing against the native population and, of course, to prevent each other gaining the upper hand in the region, which is why they lost. Just stating the facts.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Challenger said:


> The Muslim states invaded Palestine to prevent ongoing Zionist atrocities and ethnic cleansing against the native population and, of course, to prevent each other gaining the upper hand in the region, which is why they lost. Just stating the facts.



Its anti-semitic to state facts.


----------



## Challenger

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim states invaded Palestine to prevent ongoing Zionist atrocities and ethnic cleansing against the native population and, of course, to prevent each other gaining the upper hand in the region, which is why they lost. Just stating the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its anti-semitic to state facts.
Click to expand...


How can that be as Arabs ARE Semites...


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> ... Is that why so many countries have deemed it to be against their racism laws, and are arresting the activists that are trying to promote it. The US government has tols all schools. colleges and universities that they will withdraw funding if they take part in any BDS activities...



You can always tell how effective a campaign is when the establishment tries to suppress it.


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> [..] have been boycotting Israel since  1950



And now the rest of the world is catching on as to *why*. BDS is growing everywhere, even in the U.S.A. "The times, they are a-chaaanging"


----------



## Challenger

G4S announced recently, it's pulling out of Israel as fast as it's contracts will let it.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine activists celebrate as SodaStream shuts UK store
> Palestine solidarity activists are celebrating huge victories over SodaStream this week for the boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaign. ...


Speaking anonymously on a largely deserted street, with no Israeli SodaStream employees present, all but one of those interviewed said they opposed the boycott, given the lack of alternative job opportunities in the West Bank. That underscores Israeli claims that a boycott would be counterproductive, undermining the cooperation and prosperity that could boost peace prospects in the region.
Looks like palistanians are destined to sit in shitt for a common cause of sitting in shitt. Funny.


----------



## irosie91

I had absolutely no interest in having a  "soda stream"  machine----
until I read the posts of  Mr. Tin --------well----hubby promised to 
get me one--------I will remind him.    Mr.  Tin------I am sure 
that the soda stream people appreciate that fact that you provide 
free advertising


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

In the world I live in, BDS flourishes. I see it in my own local Wal Mart store and Soda Stream items sitting unsold on clearance shelves for months now. God only knows how many markdowns they have seen, as there are no buyers. I will have to take some more photos of those unsold items on those shelves.  I am just so excited by all these BDS successes, I think BDS and smile seeing the looming end of Zionism and all her human rights abuses.  Its certainly a wonderful time for those of us to live who want to see the Injustices of Occupation end in Palestine. The end looms ever closer for Israel. And we owe so much to this beautiful BDS Movement.




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, BDS flourishes. And I am thinking when that US Palestinian boy who Israel just nearly beat to death returns to his home in Tampa, he would certainly make a good BDS spokesperson. I read he was in Jerusalem as a reward for making Straight As, that was an article in The Forward, I think. I am not sure how much high school he has left. Maybe, he can speak out for BDS at colleges, that is certainly a hot area BDS flourishes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why so many countries have deemed it to be against their racism laws, and are arresting the activists that are trying to promote it. The US government has tols all schools. colleges and universities that they will withdraw funding if they take part in any BDS activities.
> 
> Guess it sinking faster that the Palestinians reputation
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

irosie91 said:


> I had absolutely no interest in having a  "soda stream"  machine----
> until I read the posts of  Mr. Tin --------well----hubby promised to
> get me one--------I will remind him.    Mr.  Tin------I am sure
> that the soda stream people appreciate that fact that you provide
> free advertising



Well, those Soda Stream machines sit unsold on the shelves of my Wal Mart store. You better hurry before that company is out of business.


----------



## Indeependent

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had absolutely no interest in having a  "soda stream"  machine----
> until I read the posts of  Mr. Tin --------well----hubby promised to
> get me one--------I will remind him.    Mr.  Tin------I am sure
> that the soda stream people appreciate that fact that you provide
> free advertising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, those Soda Stream machines sit unsold on the shelves of my Wal Mart store. You better hurry before that company is out of business.
Click to expand...


You can send them to NYS where they sell like hot cakes.


----------



## irosie91

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had absolutely no interest in having a  "soda stream"  machine----
> until I read the posts of  Mr. Tin --------well----hubby promised to
> get me one--------I will remind him.    Mr.  Tin------I am sure
> that the soda stream people appreciate that fact that you provide
> free advertising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, those Soda Stream machines sit unsold on the shelves of my Wal Mart store. You better hurry before that company is out of business.
Click to expand...



thanks for letting me know-----in general----I do not shop in Wal Mart.     I did go----looked around---
and decided that I do not like the place.     It reminds me of some of the very large and new 
department stores of my childhood-----the ones that were supposed to be "bargain"  stores.  
Even the food department seemed-----kinda dull          Sorry,   Martha........   

The stores in my area that are known to carry them-------are all SOLD OUT-------so far.  
Probably because of all the  FREE ADVERTISING


----------



## docmauser1

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> In the world I live in, BDS flourishes. I see it in my own local Wal Mart store and Soda Stream items sitting unsold on clearance shelves for months now. God only knows how many markdowns they have seen, as there are no buyers. I will have to take some more photos of those unsold items on those shelves.  I am just so excited by all these BDS successes, I think BDS and smile seeing the looming end of Zionism and all her human rights abuses.  Its certainly a wonderful time for those of us to live who want to see the Injustices of Occupation end in Palestine. The end looms ever closer for Israel. And we owe so much to this beautiful BDS Movement.


Funny drivel.


----------



## irosie91

docmauser1 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the world I live in, BDS flourishes. I see it in my own local Wal Mart store and Soda Stream items sitting unsold on clearance shelves for months now. God only knows how many markdowns they have seen, as there are no buyers. I will have to take some more photos of those unsold items on those shelves.  I am just so excited by all these BDS successes, I think BDS and smile seeing the looming end of Zionism and all her human rights abuses.  Its certainly a wonderful time for those of us to live who want to see the Injustices of Occupation end in Palestine. The end looms ever closer for Israel. And we owe so much to this beautiful BDS Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny drivel.
Click to expand...



    lets keep the secret------between you and me-----there has been a comprehensive  economic  
      "BOYCOTT"    of Israel since  1950 -------very comprehensive-----amazingly so-------
      don't tell her ----no one cares------in fact the people most excited to get their hands on 
      Israeli products are  arabs----in some muslim countries they risk criminal sanctions to get 
      the stuff        In my town------I have to JUMP over veiled  "ladies"   just to grab a can of 
      Israeli pickles.     The best outcome is the fact that so many  Christians from arab lands 
      became grocery story owners  -------of "arab products"-----(sssshhhhh ----'made in israel')


----------



## aris2chat

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> In the world I live in, BDS flourishes. I see it in my own local Wal Mart store and Soda Stream items sitting unsold on clearance shelves for months now. God only knows how many markdowns they have seen, as there are no buyers. I will have to take some more photos of those unsold items on those shelves.  I am just so excited by all these BDS successes, I think BDS and smile seeing the looming end of Zionism and all her human rights abuses.  Its certainly a wonderful time for those of us to live who want to see the Injustices of Occupation end in Palestine. The end looms ever closer for Israel. And we owe so much to this beautiful BDS Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, BDS flourishes. And I am thinking when that US Palestinian boy who Israel just nearly beat to death returns to his home in Tampa, he would certainly make a good BDS spokesperson. I read he was in Jerusalem as a reward for making Straight As, that was an article in The Forward, I think. I am not sure how much high school he has left. Maybe, he can speak out for BDS at colleges, that is certainly a hot area BDS flourishes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why so many countries have deemed it to be against their racism laws, and are arresting the activists that are trying to promote it. The US government has tols all schools. colleges and universities that they will withdraw funding if they take part in any BDS activities.
> 
> Guess it sinking faster that the Palestinians reputation
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Chomsky opposes BDS, citing realism and int'l consensus
Chomsky and BDS | Mondoweiss

Even Chomsky is opposing some aims of the BDS


----------



## Roudy

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> In the world I live in, BDS flourishes. I see it in my own local Wal Mart store and Soda Stream items sitting unsold on clearance shelves for months now. God only knows how many markdowns they have seen, as there are no buyers. I will have to take some more photos of those unsold items on those shelves.  I am just so excited by all these BDS successes, I think BDS and smile seeing the looming end of Zionism and all her human rights abuses.  Its certainly a wonderful time for those of us to live who want to see the Injustices of Occupation end in Palestine. The end looms ever closer for Israel. And we owe so much to this beautiful BDS Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, BDS flourishes. And I am thinking when that US Palestinian boy who Israel just nearly beat to death returns to his home in Tampa, he would certainly make a good BDS spokesperson. I read he was in Jerusalem as a reward for making Straight As, that was an article in The Forward, I think. I am not sure how much high school he has left. Maybe, he can speak out for BDS at colleges, that is certainly a hot area BDS flourishes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why so many countries have deemed it to be against their racism laws, and are arresting the activists that are trying to promote it. The US government has tols all schools. colleges and universities that they will withdraw funding if they take part in any BDS activities.
> 
> Guess it sinking faster that the Palestinians reputation
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Meh, you don't live in the real world, neither mentally nor physically, so your opinions regarding BDS and Palestine are irrelevant.  Whoever told you that the mental asylum was the real world?


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the world I live in, BDS flourishes. I see it in my own local Wal Mart store and Soda Stream items sitting unsold on clearance shelves for months now. God only knows how many markdowns they have seen, as there are no buyers. I will have to take some more photos of those unsold items on those shelves.  I am just so excited by all these BDS successes, I think BDS and smile seeing the looming end of Zionism and all her human rights abuses.  Its certainly a wonderful time for those of us to live who want to see the Injustices of Occupation end in Palestine. The end looms ever closer for Israel. And we owe so much to this beautiful BDS Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why so many countries have deemed it to be against their racism laws, and are arresting the activists that are trying to promote it. The US government has tols all schools. colleges and universities that they will withdraw funding if they take part in any BDS activities.
> 
> Guess it sinking faster that the Palestinians reputation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chomsky opposes BDS, citing realism and int'l consensus
> Chomsky and BDS | Mondoweiss
> 
> Even Chomsky is opposing some aims of the BDS
Click to expand...

OOOOoooopps!  Ha ha ha .


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the world I live in, BDS flourishes. I see it in my own local Wal Mart store and Soda Stream items sitting unsold on clearance shelves for months now. God only knows how many markdowns they have seen, as there are no buyers. I will have to take some more photos of those unsold items on those shelves.  I am just so excited by all these BDS successes, I think BDS and smile seeing the looming end of Zionism and all her human rights abuses.  Its certainly a wonderful time for those of us to live who want to see the Injustices of Occupation end in Palestine. The end looms ever closer for Israel. And we owe so much to this beautiful BDS Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chomsky opposes BDS, citing realism and int'l consensus
> Chomsky and BDS | Mondoweiss
> 
> Even Chomsky is opposing some aims of the BDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOoooopps!  Ha ha ha .
Click to expand...



ROFLMAO    oh gee-----who asked schmuck Chomsky anyway?


----------



## rhodescholar

Beelzebub said:


> Well, not so bad. Small but constant acceleration, aided and abetted by Israel making a mockery of international law and democracy, and even of its international friends, day after day.Danny Glover is doing his bit.



Danny glover is a piece of shit, a friend of castro and a dog - all of which I'd gladly say to his face.

Danny Glover, Alice Walker Back Castro on Human Rights

Lots of useful idiots and morons like that abound, none of whom of course, ever live in these shitholes that they extol with such fervor.  Next...


----------



## member

Beelzebub said:


> Well, not so bad.
> 
> Small but constant acceleration, aided and abetted by Israel making a mockery of international law and democracy, and even of its international friends, day after day.
> 
> Danny Glover is doing his bit.
> Good on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans still remember what racial apartheid was like, and even experience reduced forms of it, now.
> 
> The film, American Revolutionary: the Evolution of Grace Lee Boggs, is due to be screened at the DocAviv festival, which is running through May 17.
> 
> In a statement, Glover and nine others featured in the film, along with Boggs, the 98-year-old philosopher and activist whose life is chronicled in the documentary, said: We stand in solidarity with the people of Palestine, and support their call for cultural and academic boycott of Israel we were shocked to find the film slated to be screened at the DocAviv festival in Israel on May 13th and 15th. This was scheduled without our knowledge.
> 
> They said they attempted to have the screenings canceled, but the festival organizers and film producers informed us that this was not possible and they would move forward with the screening, over our objections.
> 
> Boggs has explicitly stated her support of the boycott and believes this screening is in direct contradiction to her legacy and ongoing work as a revolutionary, the statement said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Glover pushes for Tel Aviv festival boycott | The Times of Israel
Click to expand...




 ....is this you talking to yourself ? all this _'how's it going_, followed up by: _*'not so bad?'*_


----------



## rhodescholar

Israel | New York Times | BDS | Roger Cohen


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Challenger said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim states invaded Palestine to prevent ongoing Zionist atrocities and ethnic cleansing against the native population and, of course, to prevent each other gaining the upper hand in the region, which is why they lost. Just stating the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its anti-semitic to state facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can that be as Arabs ARE Semites...
Click to expand...


They're not the chosen people tho, so they dont count.


----------



## Challenger

...and now...

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/n...-israeli-apartheid-commits-to-bds-campaigning

...more good news for BDS. Might take a while yet, as it did with South Africa, but the momentum is building.


----------



## Challenger

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its anti-semitic to state facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can that be as Arabs ARE Semites...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not the chosen people tho, so they dont count.
Click to expand...


Carefull...Reductio ad Hitlerum. Anyway, you know what the Zionist Hasbarists here will say, "prove it was Israelis that sprayed the paint", "why would they write it in English, the Arabs don't understand the language (we should know, we make sure their education is kept to the bare minimum just enough to enable them to be our slaves)?" Yada, yada.


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> Carefull...Reductio ad Hitlerum. Anyway, you know what the Zionist Hasbarists here will say, "prove it was Israelis that sprayed the paint", "why would they write it in English, the Arabs don't understand the language (we should know, we make sure their education is kept to the bare minimum just enough to enable them to be our slaves)?" Yada, yada.


Drivel.


----------



## Challenger

docmauser1 said:


> Drivel.



I agree, the material posted by Zionist hasbarists on this forum is indeed, "Drivel"


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the material posted by Zionist hasbarists on this forum is indeed, "Drivel"
Click to expand...




 And yet another RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER POPS OUT OF THE WOODWORK You do realise that using the term Zionist in that context is seen as a breach of civil rights laws in the USA.


----------



## Kondor3

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the material posted by Zionist hasbarists on this forum is indeed, "Drivel"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet another RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER POPS OUT OF THE WOODWORK You do realise that using the term Zionist in that context is seen as a breach of civil rights laws in the USA.
Click to expand...

The rodent-icon is somehow entirely appropriate, isn't it?


----------



## Phoenall

Kondor3 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the material posted by Zionist hasbarists on this forum is indeed, "Drivel"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet another RACIST ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER POPS OUT OF THE WOODWORK You do realise that using the term Zionist in that context is seen as a breach of civil rights laws in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rodent-icon is somehow entirely appropriate, isn't it?
Click to expand...




 It should have been a disease ridden sewer rat, that would be in better keeping with the ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDIST


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> The rodent-icon is somehow entirely appropriate, isn't it?



As is the carrion-eating vulture scavenger in yours, no doubt.


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rodent-icon is somehow entirely appropriate, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is the carrion-eating vulture scavenger in yours, no doubt.
Click to expand...

Better to soar on high, than scurry through the sewers...


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rodent-icon is somehow entirely appropriate, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is the carrion-eating vulture scavenger in yours, no doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better to soar on high, than scurry through the sewers...
Click to expand...


Hmm let me think about that...

Condor- nearly as extinct as the dinosaurs, less than 500 left in North America. 
Squirrels (my avatar, by the way)...getting along nicely, thanks.

As for rats, well they're evolving immunity to rat poison, developing superior intelligence, and are tipped to be the next dominant species on the planet when we humans have destroyed ourselves. 

Soar away...your days are numbered.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Challenger said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the material posted by Zionist hasbarists on this forum is indeed, "Drivel"
Click to expand...


docmauser always posts with the word "drivel", and most of the time, only with that word.  He's not a master debater, so don't mind him.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is the carrion-eating vulture scavenger in yours, no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Better to soar on high, than scurry through the sewers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm let me think about that...
> 
> Condor- nearly as extinct as the dinosaurs, less than 500 left in North America.
> Squirrels (my avatar, by the way)...getting along nicely, thanks.
> 
> As for rats, well they're evolving immunity to rat poison, developing superior intelligence, and are tipped to be the next dominant species on the planet when we humans have destroyed ourselves.
> 
> Soar away...your days are numbered.
Click to expand...





 Commonly known as tree rats in Europe, the grey which is yours a hostile invader that kills the young of the Red Squirrels and forces them to move out of the best territory. A bit like the muslims you defend and support


----------



## Challenger

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the material posted by Zionist hasbarists on this forum is indeed, "Drivel"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> docmauser always posts with the word "drivel", and most of the time, only with that word.  He's not a master debater, so don't mind him.
Click to expand...


Thank you kindly, but I will decline the "open door" in this instance.


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better to soar on high, than scurry through the sewers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm let me think about that...
> 
> Condor- nearly as extinct as the dinosaurs, less than 500 left in North America.
> Squirrels (my avatar, by the way)...getting along nicely, thanks.
> 
> As for rats, well they're evolving immunity to rat poison, developing superior intelligence, and are tipped to be the next dominant species on the planet when we humans have destroyed ourselves.
> 
> Soar away...your days are numbered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly known as tree rats in Europe, the grey which is yours a hostile invader that kills the young of the Red Squirrels and forces them to move out of the best territory. A bit like the muslims you defend and support
Click to expand...


Oh dear, it is clear you know next to nothing about squirrels, clearly preferring to believe the propaganda (hasbara) over the facts; allow me to enlighten you. 

Two different squirrels: the red and grey squirrel


----------



## Kondor3

Yes, yes, yes... my days are numbered... very nice, I"m sure... thank you for playing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is the carrion-eating vulture scavenger in yours, no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Better to soar on high, than scurry through the sewers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm let me think about that...
> 
> Condor- nearly as extinct as the dinosaurs, less than 500 left in North America.
> Squirrels (my avatar, by the way)...getting along nicely, thanks.
> 
> As for rats, well they're evolving immunity to rat poison, developing superior intelligence, and are tipped to be the next dominant species on the planet when we humans have destroyed ourselves.
> 
> Soar away...your days are numbered.
Click to expand...


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the material posted by Zionist hasbarists on this forum is indeed, "Drivel"
Click to expand...

Drivel.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm let me think about that...
> 
> Condor- nearly as extinct as the dinosaurs, less than 500 left in North America.
> Squirrels (my avatar, by the way)...getting along nicely, thanks.
> 
> As for rats, well they're evolving immunity to rat poison, developing superior intelligence, and are tipped to be the next dominant species on the planet when we humans have destroyed ourselves.
> 
> Soar away...your days are numbered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly known as tree rats in Europe, the grey which is yours a hostile invader that kills the young of the Red Squirrels and forces them to move out of the best territory. A bit like the muslims you defend and support
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, it is clear you know next to nothing about squirrels, clearly preferring to believe the propaganda (hasbara) over the facts; allow me to enlighten you.
> 
> Two different squirrels: the red and grey squirrel
Click to expand...




 I hunt grey squirrels because of the damage they do, they are worse than Palestinians for violence and blood shed.


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Commonly known as tree rats in Europe, the grey which is yours a hostile invader that kills the young of the Red Squirrels and forces them to move out of the best territory. A bit like the muslims you defend and support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, it is clear you know next to nothing about squirrels, clearly preferring to believe the propaganda (hasbara) over the facts; allow me to enlighten you.
> 
> Two different squirrels: the red and grey squirrel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hunt grey squirrels because of the damage they do, they are worse than Palestinians for violence and blood shed.
Click to expand...


Phoney's world:






The real world:


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, it is clear you know next to nothing about squirrels, clearly preferring to believe the propaganda (hasbara) over the facts; allow me to enlighten you.
> 
> Two different squirrels: the red and grey squirrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hunt grey squirrels because of the damage they do, they are worse than Palestinians for violence and blood shed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phoney's world:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real world:
Click to expand...


The *REAL* world...









































http://cdn2-b.examiner.com/sites/default/files/styles/image_conte

[IMG]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Gu4N6KCrwAU/Ucs92ulgKiI/AAAAAAAAJ_4/tWIXpgnO1tc/s1600/london-muslim-protest-3.jpg

Another reason why the boycott simply isn't getting much traction.


----------



## Challenger

Back to topic. It seems that 17 EU member states are now advising their companies against trading with Israeli companies involved in occupied Palestine 

Portugal, Austria, Malta, Ireland, Finland, Denmark, Luxembourg, Slovenia, Greece, Slovakia, Belgium and Croatia join France, Italy and Spain; the UK and the Netherlands took similar steps last year.

Seems public opinion can sway governments, despite the Zionist Israeli hasbara to the contrary.


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Back to topic. It seems that 17 EU member states are now advising their companies against trading with Israeli companies involved in occupied Palestine Portugal, Austria, Malta, Ireland, Finland, Denmark, Luxembourg, Slovenia, Greece, Slovakia, Belgium and Croatia join France, Italy and Spain; the UK and the Netherlands took similar steps last year. Seems public opinion can sway governments, despite the Zionist Israeli hasbara to the contrary.


Circumventing ultra-lightweight EU boycott efforts:

1. move the company office from so-called 'Occupied Territories' to Tel-Aviv.

2. open-up a dummy manufacturing facility for show-and-tell when audited

All fixed.

And those Euros won't bother auditing too closely; this is mostly for show, to avoid pissing off that subset of Arabs who have all the oil in their part of the world; but it's not very real.

Besides, most EU attempts at boycotting have already been overturned by judicial review, as akin to a hate-crime -caliber manifestation of anti-semitism.

Wake us up when anything substantive and successfully coercive comes out of all of this.

Meanwhile... the boycott is a Circus Flea.


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> The *REAL* world......



Not one of the people involved in any of those attacks was a Palestinian and all were motivated due to U.S. British and Spanish policies towards the Middle East. Secretary of State George Marshall and Secretary of Defence James Forrestall stated that if America helped create, supported and recognised the Zionist state of Israel, it would light the fire of a warin the Middle East that could go on for decades and come back to bite America. They were right at the time but were ignored. The tragedies of 9/11, 7/7 and Madrid can be traced back to that decision.

The problem with soaring so high is that you lose sight of what's going on in the real world.


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> Meanwhile... the boycott is a Circus Flea.



So why are all you Zionist hasbarists so terrified of it?


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile... the boycott is a Circus Flea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are all you Zionist hasbarists so terrified of it?
Click to expand...

Nobody's terrified of it.

Folks merely continue to apply disinfectant to that minor abrasion to ensure that it doesn't actually become infected.

Mostly, folks laugh about it.


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *REAL* world......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of the people involved in any of those attacks was a Palestinian and all were motivated due to U.S. British and Spanish policies towards the Middle East. Secretary of State George Marshall and Secretary of Defence James Forrestall stated that if America helped create, supported and recognised the Zionist state of Israel, it would light the fire of a warin the Middle East that could go on for decades and come back to bite America. They were right at the time but were ignored. The tragedies of 9/11, 7/7 and Madrid can be traced back to that decision.
> 
> The problem with soaring so high is that you lose sight of what's going on in the real world.
Click to expand...

Very nice.

Now all you need is a Time Machine, and you're all set.

Wake me up when that happens.


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile... the boycott is a Circus Flea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are all you Zionist hasbarists so terrified of it?
Click to expand...


annoyance and speaking against such actions is not fear.  Why make palestinians suffer by boycotting places giving them decent paying jobs?


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile... the boycott is a Circus Flea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are all you Zionist hasbarists so terrified of it?
Click to expand...


Typical anti Zionist lie. 

The only people who are probably scared are Palestinians and their deluded supporters over the fact that nothing substantial has resulted from BDS after almost a decade. 
But given how it's the only thing deluded pro Palestinians like yourself have as far as hope, it's not surprising to me that you are clinging on to it so tightly.


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> Seems public opinion can sway governments, despite the Zionist Israeli hasbara to the contrary.


Let us not confuse a small and noisy gang of professional sellouts, funded by Soros & Co., and a real public opinion there, which couldn't care less about yet another arabs, called palistanians, of course.


----------



## Picaro

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile... the boycott is a Circus Flea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are all you Zionist hasbarists so terrified of it?
Click to expand...


Are you saying they're terrified of around a 50%+ increase in exports since 2004? Don't know when this 'boycott' started, but if that is the result then Israel should be calling for an even bigger boycott, and get that number up to +150%. That'll really terrify them ...


----------



## Kondor3

Picaro said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile... the boycott is a Circus Flea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are all you Zionist hasbarists so terrified of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying they're terrified of around a 50%+ increase in exports since 2004? Don't know when this 'boycott' started, but if that is the result then Israel should be calling for an even bigger boycott, and get that number up to +150%. That'll really terrify them ...
Click to expand...

Palestinian sympathizers / BDS advocates remind me of my sister-in-law, who used to love to play the old board-game 'Risk' with us, years ago...

She did her share of losing - usually and famously ending-up with a few armies (board-markers) defending the game-board continent of Australia...

And, when cornered, and being assaulted with rolls of the dice against long odds, she would oftentimes smile, reach over to her pitifully small pile of armies on New Guinea (_the game board map's gateway into Australia_), and clump them together or pile them on top of each other to make the pile look bigger, and say...

"_There, OK, let's roll the dice, I just needed to *fluff 'em up* a bit._"

Palestinian sympathizers / BDS advocates, in promoting the BDS, remind me of my sister-in-law playing that board-game...

They've got _sooooo_ little to be positive about that they inflate the BDS _far_ beyond its Real World impact or prospects...

"*Fluffing-up*" the BDS before each roll of the dice, to make it look bigger than it actually is.

When it's all you've got going for you, even an errant straw seems worth grasping.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI-Ybpgcovs]BDS Co-founder Omar Barghouti's interview on SABC, 08 July 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Challenger

Picaro said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile... the boycott is a Circus Flea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are all you Zionist hasbarists so terrified of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying they're terrified of around a 50%+ increase in exports since 2004? Don't know when this 'boycott' started, but if that is the result then Israel should be calling for an even bigger boycott, and get that number up to +150%. That'll really terrify them ...
Click to expand...


The South African economy was booming....right until the regime collapsed, means nothing. 

Palestinian BDS started in 2005 and has been going for less than nine years. The BDS movement against South Africa started in 1959 and finally achieved success in 1989; it took 30 years for the world to come round but eventually governments and businesses took heed of their voters and customers. 

Early days so far, but making steady progress, thank you.


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are all you Zionist hasbarists so terrified of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying they're terrified of around a 50%+ increase in exports since 2004? Don't know when this 'boycott' started, but if that is the result then Israel should be calling for an even bigger boycott, and get that number up to +150%. That'll really terrify them ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The South African economy was booming....right until the regime collapsed, means nothing.
> 
> Palestinian BDS started in 2005 and has been going for less than nine years. The BDS movement against South Africa started in 1959 and finally achieved success in 1989; it took 30 years for the world to come round but eventually governments and businesses took heed of their voters and customers.
> 
> *Early days* so far, but making steady progress, thank you.
Click to expand...

Early days?

The BDS campaign kicked off in mid-2005.

That was nine years ago.

Nine years.

Nine years = Early days?

Yeah, maybe, if you're a geological formation, slowly being word down by erosion.

But as a coercive economic and political measure?

It's already a little long in the tooth, and running out of steam - again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuuMdtJ5tuk]Israel Fights Back Against BDS: Ali Abunimah on The Battle for Justice in Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Daniyel

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel Fights Back Against BDS: Ali Abunimah on The Battle for Justice in Palestine - YouTube


I Couldn't buy my daily ammunition stock to kill Palestinians today, this boycott must be stopped!


----------



## PredFan

Israel should be commended on its restraint. It would be justified in wiping the Palastinians off the face of the earth.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrZEYwknWt4]The Israeli/Palestinian Conflict Isn't About Religion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ibentoken

P F Tinmore said:


> The Israeli/Palestinian Conflict Isn't About Religion - YouTube



Islam is the problem.  The world would be a much better place without it.


----------



## Challenger

toastman said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile... the boycott is a Circus Flea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why are all you Zionist hasbarists so terrified of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical anti Zionist lie.
> 
> The only people who are probably scared are Palestinians and their deluded supporters over the fact that nothing substantial has resulted from BDS after almost a decade.
> But given how it's the only thing deluded pro Palestinians like yourself have as far as hope, it's not surprising to me that you are clinging on to it so tightly.
Click to expand...


Really?

Israeli finance minister expresses boycott fears | Middle East | Worldbulletin News

...and today Chile suspends negotiations on a trade agreement  with Israel


BDS has a long way to go, it's true, but as the saying goes, "Rome wasn't built in a day"


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> _BDS has a long way to go, it's true, but as the saying goes, "Rome wasn't built in a day_"


True, it took centuries.

By then, your beloved Palestinians will be long-since dispersed into the surrounding countrysides, and no longer recognizable as a people (not that they ever were). Nobody cares enough about the terrorist mad-dog Palestinians to provide that kind of sustained pressure.

BDS is a circus flea.


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> True, it took centuries.



But it happened, nevertheless




Kondor3 said:


> By then, your beloved Palestinians will be long-since dispersed into the surrounding countrysides, and no longer recognizable as a people (not that they ever were). Nobody cares enough about the terrorist mad-dog Palestinians to provide that kind of sustained pressure.



Hmmm, I wonder what other group of people they said that about...?



Kondor3 said:


> BDS is a circus flea.



I've already demonstrated it isn't. It took 30 years for South African BDS to have a decisive effect, tell me again 21 years from now and I might believe you then.


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, it took centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it happened, nevertheless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By then, your beloved Palestinians will be long-since dispersed into the surrounding countrysides, and no longer recognizable as a people (not that they ever were). Nobody cares enough about the terrorist mad-dog Palestinians to provide that kind of sustained pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder what other group of people they said that about...?
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is a circus flea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already demonstrated it isn't. It took 30 years for South African BDS to have a decisive effect, tell me again 21 years from now and I might believe you then.
Click to expand...

All the while, Western courts continue to rule against BDS as Hate Activity related to anti-Semitism.

The trouble with your South Afrika analogy is that the South Afrikaans had not seen 6,000,000 of their men, women and children slaughtered within Living Memory.

For that reason, and the foolishness and intransigence and savagery and incompetence of the Palestinians, much of the world looks the other way, while the Jews complete their Reconquista.

And the handful of pro-Palestinian/anti-Israeli LibProg -centric academic fraternal groups and corporations and NGOs that actually go so far as to do anything are usually slapped down in short order.

Nobody beyond the domain of Islam really wants to see the mad-dog Palestinians win over Israel, regardless of the lip-service that some pay to the idea.

BDS is - and will continue to remain - a sick, sad, pathetic joke - a circus flea.


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, it took centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it happened, nevertheless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By then, your beloved Palestinians will be long-since dispersed into the surrounding countrysides, and no longer recognizable as a people (not that they ever were). Nobody cares enough about the terrorist mad-dog Palestinians to provide that kind of sustained pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder what other group of people they said that about...?
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS is a circus flea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already demonstrated it isn't. It took 30 years for South African BDS to have a decisive effect, tell me again 21 years from now and I might believe you then.
Click to expand...



The comprehensive economic boycott imposed on Israel by the islamo Nazi 
pigs has been going on for more than 60 years.      Economic boycott is a kind 
of sophisticated form of starvation siege----a technique used historically by the 
islamo Nazi pigs since the time of the  rapist pig of mecca 1400 years ago.  
   In the past 100 years the dogs and pigs of Arabia have used it repeatedly in 
Africa-----and also in   east Pakistan murdering tens of millions


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> All the while, Western courts continue to rule against BDS as Hate Activity related to anti-Semitism.
> 
> The trouble with your South Afrika analogy is that the South Afrikaans had not seen 6,000,000 of their men, women and children slaughtered within Living Memory.
> 
> For that reason, and the foolishness and intransigence and savagery and incompetence of the Palestinians, much of the world looks the other way, while the Jews complete their Reconquista.
> 
> And the handful of pro-Palestinian/anti-Israeli LibProg -centric academic fraternal groups and corporations and NGOs that actually go so far as to do anything are usually slapped down in short order.
> 
> Nobody beyond the domain of Islam really wants to see the mad-dog Palestinians win over Israel, regardless of the lip-service that some pay to the idea.
> 
> BDS is - and will continue to remain - a sick, sad, pathetic joke - a circus flea.



The South African BDS movement experienced similar comments and activities, all of which proved futile in the end. The world turns and in 21 years or less one of us will be proved correct. I'm still confident the joke will not be on me.


----------



## irosie91

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the while, Western courts continue to rule against BDS as Hate Activity related to anti-Semitism.
> 
> The trouble with your South Afrika analogy is that the South Afrikaans had not seen 6,000,000 of their men, women and children slaughtered within Living Memory.
> 
> For that reason, and the foolishness and intransigence and savagery and incompetence of the Palestinians, much of the world looks the other way, while the Jews complete their Reconquista.
> 
> And the handful of pro-Palestinian/anti-Israeli LibProg -centric academic fraternal groups and corporations and NGOs that actually go so far as to do anything are usually slapped down in short order.
> 
> Nobody beyond the domain of Islam really wants to see the mad-dog Palestinians win over Israel, regardless of the lip-service that some pay to the idea.
> 
> BDS is - and will continue to remain - a sick, sad, pathetic joke - a circus flea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The South African BDS movement experienced similar comments and activities, all of which proved futile in the end. The world turns and in 21 years or less one of us will be proved correct. I'm still confident the joke will not be on me.
Click to expand...



21 years?      the economic boycott which the entire  islamic world imposed on Israel 
is more than  60 years in progress.   In fact---that boycott is far more comprehensive 
that was the economic boycott on South Africa


----------



## aris2chat

el al flights have to go around the middle east instead of over it.  It is the same with trade, it has to go around because a third of the world does not want to touch anything Israeli (or anything it think is jewish owned elsewhere in the world).
Israel has lived with muslim boycotts for more than half a century.


----------



## Challenger

Although overshadowed by the ongoing genocide in Gaza, this little snippet is quite big, given that Tesco is the UKs biggest Supermarket chain. Another nail in the Zionist coffin:

http://www.jpost.com/Jewish-World/Jewish-News/Tesco-shelves-banning-Israeli-products-369366

I've also noticed that Sabra hummus, although on special offer and the cheapest brand on the shelves was still stacked high in my local Sainsbury's, looking quite lonely amongst the empty or near empty shelves of other, more expensive, brands.

This is how BDS works, small steps that lead major companies to review their sourcing policies because of changes in customer demand.


----------



## Daniyel

Good luck, https://mappedinisrael.com/


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> _Although overshadowed by the ongoing genocide in Gaza_...


There is no genocide occurring in Gaza.

There is a war underway, between Israel and Hamas, and, Hamas, being on the losing end, and having 'cried wolf' dozens of times in the past, cries 'wolf' once again, to no avail.



> ..._this little snippet is quite big, given that Tesco is the UKs biggest Supermarket chain_...


Ruh-roh, Scooby... no West Bank date-fruit for Tesco. The sky is falling.



> ..._Another nail in the Zionist coffin._


I'm sure they're just a-shakin' in their booties.



> ..._I've also noticed that Sabra hummus, although on special offer and the cheapest brand on the shelves was still stacked high in my local Sainsbury's, looking quite lonely amongst the empty or near empty shelves of other, more expensive, brands_...


Wow... hummus, too. The Apocalypse is nigh.



> ..._This is how BDS works, small steps that lead major companies to review their sourcing policies because of changes in customer demand._


Not to worry.

When the Jew-haters amongst the Euros boycott something, the US will pick up the slack.


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel is a very flawed man.
> 
> Alcoholic, wife abuser.  And uneducated.
> 
> If only he had read my easy guide to Israel, telling him that Judaism is not Zionism, but Zionism is the pro war political movement, his outburst might have been hushed up, to prevent Americans from beginning to understand the difference.
> 
> How has his career been since?
> No!  You don't say!
> Well, that is the price of a poor education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionism is nothing more than the belief that the Jews should have a homeland in their ancestral lands and be allowed to live in peace. Once they have established their homeland to be granted the right to defend it and their citizens from all forms of violence, belligerence and attack.
> 
> It is not a dirty word as you are trying to portray it, nor is it like islam and violent by nature,
Click to expand...


Wow, who are you trying to kid? Only yourself by the look of it!


----------



## Daniyel

Yeah, that counter-boycott goes against Israeli boycott on the Palestinians Terror&Violence industry-
Hah.


----------



## irosie91

for those who do not know-----the  islamo Nazi pig economic boycott of Israel has been going on 
since  1948------it made lots of smart arabs RICH.    The persons MOST eager for Israeli 
products have been and still are------MUSLIM ARABS-----for the past 66 years

In my town-----some very clever  LEBANESE Christians ----have become very wealthy selling 
"arab"  products   (made in Israel)   to -----their fellow arabs who happen to be muslims


----------



## Humanity

PredFan said:


> Israel should be commended on its restraint. It would be justified in wiping the Palastinians off the face of the earth.



Personally, I blame Britain for the situation in Palestine and feel that, instead of creating an explosive situation that will never end, should have released Gruinard Island and given every right to make it an independent State of Israel...


----------



## irosie91

Humanity said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel should be commended on its restraint. It would be justified in wiping the Palastinians off the face of the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I blame Britain for the situation in Palestine and feel that, instead of creating an explosive situation that will never end, should have released Gruinard Island and given every right to make it an independent State of Israel...
Click to expand...


Britain  did not create galvanize the re creation of the state of Israel------the OTTOMAN empire 
did it      By the time  Britain took control of   "MANDATE PALESTINE"----the state of Israel 
was a    FAIT ACCOMPLI         Jews did not create the conflict between arab muslims and jews----
the disgusting rapist pig of Arabia----muhummad did it


----------



## fanger

> Bolivia on Wednesday renounced a visa exemption agreement with Israel in protest over its offensive in Gaza, and declared it a terrorist state.
> 
> President Evo Morales announced the move during a talk with a group of educators in the city of Cochabamba.
> 
> It "means, in other words, we are declaring (Israel) a terrorist state," he said.



Read more: Bolivia declares Israel a terrorist state | News , World | THE DAILY STAR
(The Daily Star :: Lebanon News :: Breaking News, Lebanon News, Middle East News & World News | THE DAILY STAR)


----------



## Daniyel

Oh Bolivia - Please don't..this is a disaster, whats next? Syria?!


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> ...There is no genocide occurring in Gaza...



Perhaps in the rosie tinted bird-brained world inhabited by our feathered friend...



Kondor3 said:


> Ruh-roh, Scooby... no West Bank date-fruit for Tesco. The sky is falling.
> 
> I'm sure they're just a-shakin' in their booties.
> 
> Wow... hummus, too. The Apocalypse is nigh.



*sigh* 



Kondor3 said:


> When the Jew-haters amongst the Euros boycott something, the US will pick up the slack.



Jew-haters?  

The US tax payer will take up the slack? Hasn't he been doing that for decades to the tune of billions of $, otherwise the Zionist experiment would have fallen apart a long time ago. Well done America, and you wonder why the rest of the world hates you...


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> Britain  did not create galvanize the re creation of the state of Israel------the OTTOMAN empire
> did it      By the time  Britain took control of   "MANDATE PALESTINE"----the state of Israel
> was a    FAIT ACCOMPLI         Jews did not create the conflict between arab muslims and jews----
> the disgusting rapist pig of Arabia----muhummad did it



You off your meds again irosie? This doesn't even make grammatical sense, never mind historical accuracy.


----------



## Challenger

irosie91 said:


> for those who do not know-----the  islamo Nazi pig economic boycott of Israel has been going on
> since  1948------it made lots of smart arabs RICH.    The persons MOST eager for Israeli
> products have been and still are------MUSLIM ARABS-----for the past 66 years
> 
> In my town-----some very clever  LEBANESE Christians ----have become very wealthy selling
> "arab"  products   (made in Israel)   to -----their fellow arabs who happen to be muslims



This thread is about the international BDS movement which has nothing to do with the "Arab States Boycott", just an FYI


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> ..._you wonder why the rest of the world hates you_...


You mean, the way the world used to hate you (_and to some extent, still does_) for centuries of Imperial conquest and slaughter and oppression and exploitation?


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...There is no genocide occurring in Gaza...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps in the rosie tinted bird-brained world inhabited by our feathered friend...
Click to expand...

Feel free to demonstrate how unintentional and collateral casualties incurred during the course of combat operations constitute genocide.

When your side starts to lose, it screams 'racism' and 'genocide'.

We've all seen it time and again, and, frankly, your side has gone to that well once too often.

It's not working this time.

But, if you wish to continue screaming, there will be ample opportunity, over the coming days and weeks, as Israel continues to slaughter Hamas operatives in wholesale quantities.

This time is a little different from run-of-the-mill Israeli punitive raids, isn't it?

Hamas may now enjoy the consequences that it has brought down upon its own head - for the limited remaining time that they continue to draw breath, anyway.


----------



## fanger

*Now diplomacy has failed, boycotting Israel might be the only way we can protect the people of Gaza *


> Israel has lost its grip on reality. The death toll in Gaza stands at well over a thousand and continues to rise by the day. The coastal strip has been reduced to rubble. Rather than celebrating Eid this week, Palestinians in Gaza have been burying their dead.
> 
> Jon Snow&#8217;s poignant message after his return from Gaza on Channel 4 news was heart-breaking. He had been reporting from Al Shifa hospital where he saw many horrific injuries and scores of dead children.
> 
> He ended his report with this plea to the public: &#8220;If our reporting is worth anything, if your preparedness to listen and watch and read is anything to go by, then together we can make a difference."
> 
> This latest massacre of Palestinians has been well documented, with every death recorded and every bombing filmed. Although this has yet to deter Israel, it is still important to keep documenting this assault so that its victims do not fall into the chasms of history.
> 
> But individuals in the international community need to go further than this. They need to boycott Israel. It might be the only thing that ends the impunity that is allowing them to repeatedly assault Palestinian human rights.
> 
> When airlines began cancelling their flights to Ben Gurion airport in Tel Aviv, Israel panicked. They demanded that the international airlines resume their flights and Netanyahu personally called John Kerry to lift the Federal Aviation Administration ban.
> 
> This minuscule moment in time when Israel was threatened with being internationally isolated spoke volumes.


Now diplomacy has failed, boycotting Israel might be the only way we can protect the people of Gaza - Comment - Voices - The Independent


----------



## montelatici

Kondor3 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._you wonder why the rest of the world hates you_...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, the way the world used to hate you (_and to some extent, still does_) for centuries of Imperial conquest and slaughter and oppression and exploitation?
Click to expand...


He is a Mongol?


----------



## Kondor3

fanger said:


> Bolivia on Wednesday renounced a visa exemption agreement with Israel in protest over its offensive in Gaza, and declared it a terrorist state.
> 
> President Evo Morales announced the move during a talk with a group of educators in the city of Cochabamba.
> 
> It "means, in other words, we are declaring (Israel) a terrorist state," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Bolivia declares Israel a terrorist state | News , World | THE DAILY STAR
> (The Daily Star :: Lebanon News :: Breaking News, Lebanon News, Middle East News & World News | THE DAILY STAR)
Click to expand...

Hell, from 1950 to 2009 (virtually all of Israel's history), Bolivia and Israel have not even had formal diplomatic relations, as Bolivia did not recognize Israel.

Foreign relations of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cuba, Nicaragua and Venezuela also do not play nice with Israel, so Bolivia's in great company there.

Something tells me that Israel isn't even going to blink twice over that one.


----------



## fanger

Ask yourself a question, are More People joining the boycott of Israel, or leaving?


----------



## Kondor3

fanger said:


> Ask yourself a question, are More People joining the boycott of Israel, or leaving?


Speaking only for myself...

Oh, I'm sure that, at the moment, more are joining than leaving...

Lemmings are always averse to violence no matter what the cause or justification...

Sheeple are always inclined to band together in order to make some kind of noise in the world...

Followers always go along with the latest Activist Cause du jour...

But that passes quickly, and things go back to normal...

I'm sure that Israel expects some considerable flack over this campaign, while they continue to do what they must, to destroy tunnels and launchers, and decapitate Hamas...

I doubt Israel is overly worried about it, in the long term...

Most of the lemmings and sheeple will be back doing business with them, within six to twelve months of jumping on board the boycott bandwagon...

The handful that are, that is...

BDS is a circus flea, dreamed-up by terrorist sympathizers, followed blindly by hyper-liberals and sheeple and lemmings and fools from the realm of academia, and always has been, is today, and will remain... a Flea Circus, of no consequence sufficient to coerce Israel.


----------



## Hossfly

Boycott is picking up steam. Why, Sodastream just might fold up.

32.92   0.16 (0.49%)
REAL-TIME: Last trade at 2:22 PM EDT on 07/31/14

Jump to another company:

company name or ticker

Summary
Profile
Rates & Ratios
Price & Chart
Financials & Filings
Recent Quotes
SODA	$32.92	0.49%

20
2030405060
Aug 2, 2013 - Jul 31, 2014: -49.9%
Aug
AugNovAprJul
1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y  vs S&P 500
Today's Open	$32.83
Previous Close	$32.76
Daily Range	$31.95 - $33.58
52-Week Range	$28.65 - $69.78
Market Cap	$687.5M
P/E Ratio	25.01
Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
Volume	976,607
Average Daily Volume	1,554,138
Current FY EPS	$1.85


SodaStream Stock Quote SODA | DailyFinance


----------



## Ropey

> Gaza War Can't Stop Israel's Tech Deals





> Missile attacks are forcing Israeli workers to periodically abandon their desks to huddle in bomb shelters, but the war with Hamas hasn't disrupted the flow of money into the country's technology industry.
> 
> Since the conflict escalated six weeks ago after the abduction of three Israeli teenagers, investors have kicked $598 million into the country's tech startups. During the time between June 12 and July 24, investing has actually accelerated as the fighting has claimed more than 1,200 Palestinians and 55 Israelis. During a preceding six-week period starting in April, private tech financing was $282 million, according to data compiled by IVC Research Center in Tel Aviv.





> Amid the violence in Gaza, other parts of Israel's economy are going strong, too. The shekel is approaching a three-year high, and bond yields are at a record low.
> 
> Life under fire has instilled a degree of mental toughness into Israelis, says Esther Loewy, the founder and chief executive officer of early-stage investment firm Upround Ventures. &#8220;The first lesson we have learned is that adversity, and tough mental and physical conditions produce stronger and successful companies,&#8221; she says.
> 
> There's also a strong sense of camaraderie within Israel's tech industry. For example, Glide, a Jerusalem startup that makes a video messaging app, is offering temporary office space to fellow techies based in the more dangerous southern region of the country. Glide has continued to work during the conflict and released a version of its app for Amazon.com's Fire Phone on July 25.



Gaza War Can't Stop Israel's Tech Deals


----------



## Ropey

> War and peaceand Israel's stock market





> The fighting in Gaza has not deterred investors from buying into Israel's market. In fact, since July 8, the day after Israel's air strikes began, the Tel Aviv 100 (TA-100), an index of the 100 largest-cap companies in the country, has climbed by 2.3 percent. It's also up nearly 13 percent over the last 12 months. The Israeli stock market hasn't touched negative territory since February, well before the current conflict began.
> 
> The Israeli stock market's resiliency may come as a surprise, but to John Krey, an international investment analyst with S&P Capital IQ, the situation in Gaza is not as turbulent as investors may think.
> 
> "People are more confident that Israel can protect its sovereignty against these attacks," Krey said. "They've taken great pains to make sure that their industries and their people are not harmed in any material way."
> 
> Confidence isn't best reflected in equities, but in the Israeli fixed-income market. Between June 30 and July 8, 10-year Israel government bond yields rose 12 basis points, but then declined 17 basis points from July 8 to July 24, suggesting increased comfort among investors.
> 
> "That's really impressive," Krey said. "There's a remarkable change of attitude taking place here."


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._you wonder why the rest of the world hates you_...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, the way the world used to hate you (_and to some extent, still does_) for centuries of Imperial conquest and slaughter and oppression and exploitation?
Click to expand...


Post imperial nationalist govermnents had to find a scapegoat for their own inadequacies, so who better to blame than the departed imperial power?

In my experience, if you travel to any part of the old British Empire and when people find out you are British, they are either completely indifferent to the fact or they reminisce on how things were so much better under the British than they are now. Until we got dragged in to America's screw ups in the Middle East, British people could travel the world without fear of molestation just for being British. Now not so much; thanks yanks.


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> Boycott is picking up steam. Why, Sodastream just might fold up.
> 
> 32.92   0.16 (0.49%)
> REAL-TIME: Last trade at 2:22 PM EDT on 07/31/14
> 
> Jump to another company:
> 
> company name or ticker
> 
> Summary
> Profile
> Rates & Ratios
> Price & Chart
> Financials & Filings
> Recent Quotes
> SODA	$32.92	0.49%
> 
> 20
> 2030405060
> Aug 2, 2013 - Jul 31, 2014: -49.9%
> Aug
> AugNovAprJul
> 1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y  vs S&P 500
> Today's Open	$32.83
> Previous Close	$32.76
> Daily Range	$31.95 - $33.58
> 52-Week Range	$28.65 - $69.78
> Market Cap	$687.5M
> P/E Ratio	25.01
> Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
> Volume	976,607
> Average Daily Volume	1,554,138
> Current FY EPS	$1.85
> 
> 
> SodaStream Stock Quote SODA | DailyFinance


Update:

33.00   0.24 (0.73%)
REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 07/31/14


----------



## Challenger

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott is picking up steam. Why, Sodastream just might fold up.
> 
> 32.92   0.16 (0.49%)
> REAL-TIME: Last trade at 2:22 PM EDT on 07/31/14
> 
> Jump to another company:
> 
> company name or ticker
> 
> Summary
> Profile
> Rates & Ratios
> Price & Chart
> Financials & Filings
> Recent Quotes
> SODA	$32.92	0.49%
> 
> 20
> 2030405060
> Aug 2, 2013 - Jul 31, 2014: -49.9%
> Aug
> AugNovAprJul
> 1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y  vs S&P 500
> Today's Open	$32.83
> Previous Close	$32.76
> Daily Range	$31.95 - $33.58
> 52-Week Range	$28.65 - $69.78
> Market Cap	$687.5M
> P/E Ratio	25.01
> Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
> Volume	976,607
> Average Daily Volume	1,554,138
> Current FY EPS	$1.85
> 
> 
> SodaStream Stock Quote SODA | DailyFinance
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> 33.00   0.24 (0.73%)
> REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 07/31/14
Click to expand...


Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. It seems your grasp of the stock market is about the same as your grasp of the sitiation in occupied Palestine. From your *own* source, this time last year the share price was $66.42 (before BDS) whereas now it's $32.83 (since BDS). Yeah Soda stream are doing sooo well, sure they are....

SodaStream Charts SODA | DailyFinance


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..._you wonder why the rest of the world hates you_...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, the way the world used to hate you (_and to some extent, still does_) for centuries of Imperial conquest and slaughter and oppression and exploitation?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post imperial nationalist govermnents had to find a scapegoat for their own inadequacies, so who better to blame than the departed imperial power?...
Click to expand...

That damned White Man's Burden again.



> ..._In my experience, if you travel to any part of the old British Empire and when people find out you are British, they are either completely indifferent to the fact or they reminisce on how things were so much better under the British than they are now_...


Well, the trains ran on time, anyway, eh?



> ..._Until we got dragged in to America's screw ups in the Middle East, British people could travel the world without fear of molestation just for being British. Now not so much_...


Well, what the hell, other than a minor sortie into the South Atlantic against a 3rd-rate power in the 1980s, you guys really hadn't done much on the world stage since WWII and Korea, anyway. It was about time you got off your asses and at least started helping, if you weren't going to lead anymore.



> ..._thanks yanks._


Anytime. Consider it a refresher course in the price of getting off your ass and getting out there and doing something, rather than just throwing rotten tomatoes from the cheap seats in the balcony.


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott is picking up steam. Why, Sodastream just might fold up.
> 
> 32.92   0.16 (0.49%)
> REAL-TIME: Last trade at 2:22 PM EDT on 07/31/14
> 
> Jump to another company:
> 
> company name or ticker
> 
> Summary
> Profile
> Rates & Ratios
> Price & Chart
> Financials & Filings
> Recent Quotes
> SODA	$32.92	0.49%
> 
> 20
> 2030405060
> Aug 2, 2013 - Jul 31, 2014: -49.9%
> Aug
> AugNovAprJul
> 1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y  vs S&P 500
> Today's Open	$32.83
> Previous Close	$32.76
> Daily Range	$31.95 - $33.58
> 52-Week Range	$28.65 - $69.78
> Market Cap	$687.5M
> P/E Ratio	25.01
> Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
> Volume	976,607
> Average Daily Volume	1,554,138
> Current FY EPS	$1.85
> 
> 
> SodaStream Stock Quote SODA | DailyFinance
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> 33.00   0.24 (0.73%)
> REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 07/31/14
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. It seems your grasp of the stock market is about the same as your grasp of the sitiation in occupied Palestine. From your *own* source, this time last year the share price was $66.42 (before BDS) whereas now it's $32.83 (since BDS). Yeah Soda stream are doing sooo well, sure they are....
> 
> SodaStream Charts SODA | DailyFinance
Click to expand...

You can't hurry the stock market, Rockefeller. I've got stocks that I bought at 35, watched them rise to 75, then fall to 7. I sold them when they reached 130. This was in a 5 year period. They are at 45 right now and when they reach 35, I'll probably buy them again. Fuck BDS.


----------



## Challenger

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> 33.00   0.24 (0.73%)
> REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 07/31/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. It seems your grasp of the stock market is about the same as your grasp of the sitiation in occupied Palestine. From your *own* source, this time last year the share price was $66.42 (before BDS) whereas now it's $32.83 (since BDS). Yeah Soda stream are doing sooo well, sure they are....
> 
> SodaStream Charts SODA | DailyFinance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't hurry the stock market, Rockefeller. I've got stocks that I bought at 35, watched them rise to 75, then fall to 7. I sold them when they reached 130. This was in a 5 year period. They are at 45 right now and when they reach 35, I'll probably buy them again. Fuck BDS.
Click to expand...


Wow, you've discovered that share prices rise and fall and rise again. You're well on the way to becoming Chairperson of the Federal reserve! Enjoy your Sodastream before it goes under and gets bought out by Pepsi or Starbucks.


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> That damned White Man's Burden again.
> 
> Well, the trains ran on time, anyway, eh?
> 
> Well, what the hell, other than a minor sortie into the South Atlantic against a 3rd-rate power in the 1980s, you guys really hadn't done much on the world stage since WWII and Korea, anyway. It was about time you got off your asses and at least started helping, if you weren't going to lead anymore.
> 
> Anytime. Consider it a refresher course in the price of getting off your ass and getting out there and doing something, rather than just throwing rotten tomatoes from the cheap seats in the balcony.



Well thanks for the offer, but we carried the burden long enough and we're quite comfortable in the cheap seats now. We got used to it when you lot screwed us over at Breton Woods in 1944. You want to be top dog, fine, we stood aside like gentlemen and off you rushed, paving the road to Hell with your good intentions; America knew best. Now you want our help? Hmm, let me think about that......

Lao Tzu said, "Doing nothing is better than being busy achieving nothing", clever man.
 Pass me another rotten tomato someone.


----------



## Daniyel

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That damned White Man's Burden again.
> 
> Well, the trains ran on time, anyway, eh?
> 
> Well, what the hell, other than a minor sortie into the South Atlantic against a 3rd-rate power in the 1980s, you guys really hadn't done much on the world stage since WWII and Korea, anyway. It was about time you got off your asses and at least started helping, if you weren't going to lead anymore.
> 
> Anytime. Consider it a refresher course in the price of getting off your ass and getting out there and doing something, rather than just throwing rotten tomatoes from the cheap seats in the balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for the offer, but we carried the burden long enough and we're quite comfortable in the cheap seats now. We got used to it when you lot screwed us over at Breton Woods in 1944. You want to be top dog, fine, we stood aside like gentlemen and off you rushed, paving the road to Hell with your good intentions; America knew best. Now you want our help? Hmm, let me think about that......
> 
> Lao Tzu said, "Doing nothing is better than being busy achieving nothing", clever man.
> Pass me another rotten tomato someone.
Click to expand...


Wise Lao tzu is right,  but you fail to see that you achieve nothing 
So it would be best for you to carry on you boycott after all you do nothing.


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> Lao Tzu said, "Doing nothing is better than being busy achieving nothing", clever man.


Can we stick it onto hamasabad now?


----------



## Disir

Boycott's going great!  

Yep.  

Got my Malka beer, Sabra Hummus and Ahava lotion. 
????? ???? ???? ? ???? ????? ???????
AHAVA Moisturizing Body Lotions - Nourishing Dead Sea Products

How 'bout you?


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. It seems your grasp of the stock market is about the same as your grasp of the sitiation in occupied Palestine. From your *own* source, this time last year the share price was $66.42 (before BDS) whereas now it's $32.83 (since BDS). Yeah Soda stream are doing sooo well, sure they are....
> 
> SodaStream Charts SODA | DailyFinance
> 
> 
> 
> You can't hurry the stock market, Rockefeller. I've got stocks that I bought at 35, watched them rise to 75, then fall to 7. I sold them when they reached 130. This was in a 5 year period. They are at 45 right now and when they reach 35, I'll probably buy them again. Fuck BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you've discovered that share prices rise and fall and rise again. You're well on the way to becoming Chairperson of the Federal reserve! Enjoy your Sodastream before it goes under and gets bought out by Pepsi or Starbucks.
Click to expand...

Whoops! Sodastream takes another beating!




SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)
34.05   1.05 (3.18%)
REAL-TIME: Last trade at 3:59 PM EDT on 08/01/14
Extended Hours: $33.89   -$0.16 (-0.47%) 
Quote as of 4:04 PM EDT on 08/01/14 (NASDAQ)

Jump to another company:

company name or ticker
Summary
Profile
Rates & Ratios
Price & Chart
Financials & Filings
Recent Quotes
SODA	$34.05	3.18%

20
2030405060
Aug 6, 2013 - Aug 1, 2014: -47.7%
Aug
AugDecAprAug
1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y  vs S&P 500
Today's Open	$33.15
Previous Close	$33.00
Daily Range	$32.85 - $34.33
52-Week Range	$28.65 - $69.78
Market Cap	$711.1M
P/E Ratio	25.19
Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
Volume	1,451,932
Average Daily Volume	1,561,848
Current FY EPS	$1.85


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That damned White Man's Burden again.
> 
> Well, the trains ran on time, anyway, eh?
> 
> Well, what the hell, other than a minor sortie into the South Atlantic against a 3rd-rate power in the 1980s, you guys really hadn't done much on the world stage since WWII and Korea, anyway. It was about time you got off your asses and at least started helping, if you weren't going to lead anymore.
> 
> Anytime. Consider it a refresher course in the price of getting off your ass and getting out there and doing something, rather than just throwing rotten tomatoes from the cheap seats in the balcony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for the offer, but we carried the burden long enough and we're quite comfortable in the cheap seats now. We got used to it when you lot screwed us over at Breton Woods in 1944. You want to be top dog, fine, we stood aside like gentlemen and off you rushed, paving the road to Hell with your good intentions; America knew best. Now you want our help? Hmm, let me think about that......
> 
> Lao Tzu said, "Doing nothing is better than being busy achieving nothing", clever man.
> Pass me another rotten tomato someone.
Click to expand...

Spoken like the sons and grandsons of the weak fellows who lost an empire.

I could argue the 'your downfall was your own fault' line of thought all day long, but that would take us too far off topic.

Suffice it to say that you have a seat on the UN Security Council out of gratitude for your past services to Mankind, but The Seat carries two kinds of responsibility with it: (1) keeping the peace and (2) taking a leadership role in enforcing the peace.

If you don't want The Seat, perhaps it's time for you to step aside and make room for someone who does.

Leaving you entirely free to throw those tomatoes without giving a fig for global security responsibilities.


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> Spoken like the sons and grandsons of the weak fellows who lost an empire.



Read some history, we didn't lose it, we gave it away. We had the intelligence to realise after the betrayal at Breton Woods, we could no longer afford an empire and after fighting two world wars in 20years, we'd shed enough blood keeping the world free from tyranny.   



Kondor3 said:


> I could argue the 'your downfall was your own fault' line of thought all day long, but that would take us too far off topic.



Yes you could, see my preceeding post above, and yes it would.



Kondor3 said:


> Suffice it to say that you have a seat on the UN Security Council out of gratitude for your past services to Mankind, but The Seat carries two kinds of responsibility with it: (1) keeping the peace and (2) taking a leadership role in enforcing the peace.



"Leadership role?" You mean doing whatever America tells us to do, no thanks. We're getting pretty tired of that too.



Kondor3 said:


> If you don't want The Seat, perhaps it's time for you to step aside and make room for someone who does.
> 
> Leaving you entirely free to throw those tomatoes without giving a fig for global security responsibilities.



Nah, we earned that seat, more than most who sit on the Security Council, it's very comfortable and really close so we don't have to waste our energy throwing those rotten tomatoes very far.


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like the sons and grandsons of the weak fellows who lost an empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read some history, we didn't lose it, we gave it away. We had the intelligence to realise after the betrayal at Breton Woods, we could no longer afford an empire and after fighting two world wars in 20years, we'd shed enough blood keeping the world free from tyranny...
Click to expand...

Re: giving it away - oh, nolo contendere - you did, indeed, divest yourselves of it - akin to a 'fire sale' - truth being, you no longer had much choice in the matter.

The world had changed by then, you had promised your colonial allies autonomy in return for helping during WWII, and your Imperial system had run its course.

You gave the impression that you were giving it away but had you failed to do so it would have been taken from you anyway, as happened to the French in Indochina and Africa.

You weren't fooling anyone about those 'give-aways' then, and you're not fooling anybody about that now, either.



> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could argue the 'your downfall was your own fault' line of thought all day long, but that would take us too far off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you could, see my preceeding post above, and yes it would.
Click to expand...


Ditto.



> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suffice it to say that you have a seat on the UN Security Council out of gratitude for your past services to Mankind, but The Seat carries two kinds of responsibility with it: (1) keeping the peace and (2) taking a leadership role in enforcing the peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Leadership role?" You mean doing whatever America tells us to do, no thanks. We're getting pretty tired of that too...
Click to expand...

No, that's 'following', not leading.

Leading, in this context, is more about maintaining sufficient strength and resolve and diplomatic presence and credibility to put out fires and to influence and steer events as practicable.

Taking a couple of decades 'on holiday' after the devastation and losses you experienced, in order to rebuild and retool and resupply, is one thing.

Staying out of the game, resting on your laurels, and crouching under the shield of another for additional decades beyond any reasonable recovery period, is quite another.

Even taking into account Imperial divestiture and reduced resources and circumstances, your track record for postwar leadership is rather disappointing to those who had hoped for better.



> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want The Seat, perhaps it's time for you to step aside and make room for someone who does.
> 
> Leaving you entirely free to throw those tomatoes without giving a fig for global security responsibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we earned that seat, more than most who sit on the Security Council...
Click to expand...

Nolo contendere.



> ..._it's very comfortable_...


You can't rest on your laurels forever; at least not without others throwing up their hands and walking away, because others aren't pulling their weight, and risking the whole thing shaking apart.

Sooner or later, in such a highly visible position, you've got to either (a) begin doing your share of 'leading' once again or (b) move out of the way for someone who can.

A permanent Seat is too important to leave forever in the hands of a dissipated wreck who cannot or will not provide the leadership expected of such an exalted position.

You've had decades to rest-up and recuperate - time to get out there again, if you still can.



> ..._and really close so we don't have to waste our energy throwing those rotten tomatoes very far._


That's not what the Seat is for. If you're not going to use it properly, you're just taking up valuable space that someone else can use, and you don't belong there any longer. Time to fish or cut bait.

There are plenty of cheap seats in the General Assembly, if you just can't cut it anymore.

Everyone will understand.


----------



## aris2chat

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't hurry the stock market, Rockefeller. I've got stocks that I bought at 35, watched them rise to 75, then fall to 7. I sold them when they reached 130. This was in a 5 year period. They are at 45 right now and when they reach 35, I'll probably buy them again. Fuck BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you've discovered that share prices rise and fall and rise again. You're well on the way to becoming Chairperson of the Federal reserve! Enjoy your Sodastream before it goes under and gets bought out by Pepsi or Starbucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoops! Sodastream takes another beating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)
> 34.05   1.05 (3.18%)
> REAL-TIME: Last trade at 3:59 PM EDT on 08/01/14
> Extended Hours: $33.89   -$0.16 (-0.47%)
> Quote as of 4:04 PM EDT on 08/01/14 (NASDAQ)
> 
> Jump to another company:
> 
> company name or ticker
> Summary
> Profile
> Rates & Ratios
> Price & Chart
> Financials & Filings
> Recent Quotes
> SODA	$34.05	3.18%
> 
> 20
> 2030405060
> Aug 6, 2013 - Aug 1, 2014: -47.7%
> Aug
> AugDecAprAug
> 1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y  vs S&P 500
> Today's Open	$33.15
> Previous Close	$33.00
> Daily Range	$32.85 - $34.33
> 52-Week Range	$28.65 - $69.78
> Market Cap	$711.1M
> P/E Ratio	25.19
> Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
> Volume	1,451,932
> Average Daily Volume	1,561,848
> Current FY EPS	$1.85
Click to expand...



stocks in war time will fluctuate, it's a given.


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> You people are the ones who cannot *answer any questions*.



speaking of _*answering questions*_: why again, are their faces covered like ghoulish, UGLY grim-reapers ?  and the point of it is...................





 



finkmore  

 *?*  beezeleboob 

 ?  _*fanger *_

 ?  IMAM 

 ?  ANYONE ?


So, 

  WHY ?

I'm ready...you know, for notes. 




.....also, one other thing:  Why is it that, palestinans (hamass), they got plenty of cash to spend on rockets, rocket launching pads, guns, grenades, bombs, bullets, etc...

but, no $$$ to...update their hospitals, 

 -they're so primitive and filthy and disorganized.
is there a shortage of hospital sheets, bandages & SCRUBS ?  got any REAL [women] nurses working at these make-shift hospitals/weapons storage facilities?
are the women allowed to work as nurses ?  LOL.........i'm kidding about the last one.


----------



## Roudy

member said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are the ones who cannot *answer any questions*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of _*answering questions*_: why again, are their faces covered like ghoulish, UGLY grim-reapers ?  and the point of it is...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finkmore
> 
> *?*  beezeleboob
> 
> ?  _*fanger *_
> 
> ?  IMAM
> 
> ?  ANYONE ?
> 
> 
> So,
> 
> WHY ?
> 
> I'm ready...you know, for notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....also, one other thing:  Why is it that, palestinans (hamass), they got plenty of cash to spend on rockets, rocket launching pads, guns, grenades, bombs, bullets, etc...
> 
> but, no $$$ to...update their hospitals,
> 
> -they're so primitive and filthy and disorganized.
> is there a shortage of hospital sheets, bandages & SCRUBS ?  got any REAL [women] nurses working at these make-shift hospitals/weapons storage facilities?
> are the women allowed to work as nurses ?  LOL.........i'm kidding about the last one.
Click to expand...

Some of them, it's actually a good idea they cover themselves, believe me.


----------



## Challenger

The National Union of Students in the UK has voted to join the BDS campaign. So what? I can hear certain individuals saying. Well given the NUS represents 7 million students in the UK who will become tomorrow's "movers and shakers"; that's an important breakthrough for BDS in the UK.

As the article states, "In the 1970s and 1980s, NUS was at the forefront of campaigning against apartheid in South Africa and continued pressure from students contributed to Barclays Bank withdrawing its investment and support for the Apartheid regime. NUS was instrumental in setting up a network of anti-apartheid activists in the 1970s at almost every union across the UK." 

Another step taken, another brick chipped away from the edifice.

National Union of Students backing Palestine, backing the boycott - Palestine Solidarity Campaign


----------



## Hossfly

BDS LIVES!!!


SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)
33.15   0.19 (0.58%)
REAL-TIME: Last trade at 2:04 PM EDT on 08/11/14

Jump to another company:

company name or ticker
Summary
Profile
Rates & Ratios
Price & Chart
Financials & Filings
Recent Quotes
SODA	$33.15	0.58%

20
2030405060
May 19, 2014: 40.17
Aug
AugDecAprAug
1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y 
vs S&P 500
Today's Open	$33.15
Previous Close	$32.96
Daily Range	$32.81 - $33.38
52-Week Range	$28.65 - $69.78
Market Cap	$692.3M
P/E Ratio	25.16
Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
Volume	299,744
Average Daily Volume	1,524,439
Current FY EPS	$1.86


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Boycott Israel: Sodastream closes main UK store, no longer welcome at John Lewis*

SodaStream, which has its main factory in the West Bank and makes home carbonation products, has closed its EcoStream shop in Brighton and one of Britains biggest retailers John Lewis will no longer stock its products after two years of protests.

Boycott Israel: Sodastream closes main UK store, no longer welcome at John Lewis | MuslimVillage.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn

Israels attacks on Gaza are leading to Coca-Cola boycotts

By*Heather Timmons*@HeathaTJuly 24, 2014
*
Turkish businesses have started*removing Coca-Cola*from shelves,*more than a hundred Mumbai hotels*are not selling any of its products, and Malaysian pro-Palestinian groups are*calling for a boycott*in response to the continued Israeli attacks on Gaza, which have killedmore than*700 people.

The well-organized Boycott Israel movement has been around for many years, and generally ebbs and flows with the intensity of Israeli-Palestinian conflict, part of the larger*BDS (for boycott, divestment & sanctions)campaign started in 2005. The huge civilian death toll in Gaza, which has been documented by quickly-circulated photographs, and the unrelenting nature of Israels missile attacks could make this boycott particularly tough on Coca-Cola, judging from growing support from 


Israel?s attacks on Gaza are leading to Coca-Cola boycotts ? Quartz


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Boycott Israel: Sodastream closes main UK store, no longer welcome at John Lewis*
> 
> SodaStream, which has its main factory in the West Bank and makes home carbonation products, has closed its EcoStream shop in Brighton and one of Britains biggest retailers John Lewis will no longer stock its products after two years of protests.
> 
> Boycott Israel: Sodastream closes main UK store, no longer welcome at John Lewis | MuslimVillage.com






 So nothing to do with the BDS movement, which has been branded RACIST AND ANTI SEMITIC in the UK.   Like the photoshopped picture of 3 arms waving inflammatory leaflets, I would report this if it happened in my town and watch the ISLAMONAZI SCUM get arrested for RACISM.


----------



## Phoenall

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israels attacks on Gaza are leading to Coca-Cola boycotts
> 
> By*Heather Timmons*@HeathaTJuly 24, 2014
> *
> Turkish businesses have started*removing Coca-Cola*from shelves,*more than a hundred Mumbai hotels*are not selling any of its products, and Malaysian pro-Palestinian groups are*calling for a boycott*in response to the continued Israeli attacks on Gaza, which have killedmore than*700 people.
> 
> The well-organized Boycott Israel movement has been around for many years, and generally ebbs and flows with the intensity of Israeli-Palestinian conflict, part of the larger*BDS (for boycott, divestment & sanctions)campaign started in 2005. The huge civilian death toll in Gaza, which has been documented by quickly-circulated photographs, and the unrelenting nature of Israels missile attacks could make this boycott particularly tough on Coca-Cola, judging from growing support from
> 
> 
> Israel?s attacks on Gaza are leading to Coca-Cola boycotts ? Quartz






 Strange that they are all ISLAMONAZI countries isn't it. Time to start boycotting ISLAMONAZI shops in the west and see the muslims cry when they go bust. While the Palestinians refuse to accept peace talks boycott the muslims, and make it known that any store employing muslims or selling halal meat will find its customer base degraded and its profits hit and in the present economic climate they cant afford this.


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> ... So nothing to do with the BDS movement, which has been branded RACIST AND ANTI SEMITIC in the UK...



Has it? Where and when did that happen?


----------



## Hossfly

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israels attacks on Gaza are leading to Coca-Cola boycotts
> 
> By*Heather Timmons*@HeathaTJuly 24, 2014
> *
> Turkish businesses have started*removing Coca-Cola*from shelves,*more than a hundred Mumbai hotels*are not selling any of its products, and Malaysian pro-Palestinian groups are*calling for a boycott*in response to the continued Israeli attacks on Gaza, which have killedmore than*700 people.
> 
> The well-organized Boycott Israel movement has been around for many years, and generally ebbs and flows with the intensity of Israeli-Palestinian conflict, part of the larger*BDS (for boycott, divestment & sanctions)campaign started in 2005. The huge civilian death toll in Gaza, which has been documented by quickly-circulated photographs, and the unrelenting nature of Israels missile attacks could make this boycott particularly tough on Coca-Cola, judging from growing support from
> 
> 
> Israel?s attacks on Gaza are leading to Coca-Cola boycotts ? Quartz


Boycotting Coke means more sales for Sodastream. Not that Coke gives a rat's ass.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... So nothing to do with the BDS movement, which has been branded RACIST AND ANTI SEMITIC in the UK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has it? Where and when did that happen?
Click to expand...





 Here for one instance

 In 2013, "a motion calling for blanket sanctions against Israel was rejected by the Oxford University Students' Union."[136] The motion was defeated by a large margin: 6910

 Here

 In 2009, the UK's University and College Union passed a resolution to boycott Israeli academics and academic institutions by a large majority. Delegates stated that Israeli academics were complicit in their government's acts against Palestinians. However, the vote was immediately declared invalid as UCU attorneys repeated previous warnings that such a boycott would likely trigger legal action against the union

 Here

 After both internal and external backlash and condemnation, members of the AUT, headed by Open University lecturer Jon Pike - gathered enough signatures to call a special meeting on the subject. The meeting was held on 26 May 2005, at Friends Meeting House in London. At the meeting the AUT decided to cancel the boycott of both Israeli universities. Reasons cited for the decision were: the damage to academic freedom, the hampering of dialogue and peace effort between Israelis and Palestinian, and that boycotting Israel alone could not be justified

 Here

http://www.wiesenthal.com/atf/cf/{54d385e6-f1b9-4e9f-8e94-890c3e6dd277}/REPORT_313.PDF


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... So nothing to do with the BDS movement, which has been branded RACIST AND ANTI SEMITIC in the UK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has it? Where and when did that happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here for one instance
> 
> In 2013, "a motion calling for blanket sanctions against Israel was rejected by the Oxford University Students' Union."[136] The motion was defeated by a large margin: 6910
> 
> Here
> 
> In 2009, the UK's University and College Union passed a resolution to boycott Israeli academics and academic institutions by a large majority. Delegates stated that Israeli academics were complicit in their government's acts against Palestinians. However, the vote was immediately declared invalid as UCU attorneys repeated previous warnings that such a boycott would likely trigger legal action against the union
> 
> Here
> 
> After both internal and external backlash and condemnation, members of the AUT, headed by Open University lecturer Jon Pike - gathered enough signatures to call a special meeting on the subject. The meeting was held on 26 May 2005, at Friends Meeting House in London. At the meeting the AUT decided to cancel the boycott of both Israeli universities. Reasons cited for the decision were: the damage to academic freedom, the hampering of dialogue and peace effort between Israelis and Palestinian, and that boycotting Israel alone could not be justified
> 
> Here
> 
> http://www.wiesenthal.com/atf/cf/{54d385e6-f1b9-4e9f-8e94-890c3e6dd277}/REPORT_313.PDF
Click to expand...


Oh dear, Harold Brackman, enough said.


----------



## fanger

> On August 1, the Global BDS Movement headlined Round-up: Israels massacre in Gaza prompts international sanctions and boycott action, saying:
> 
> * Chile suspended Israeli trade agreement negotiations;
> * five Latin American countries recalled their Israeli ambassadors  Brazil, Chile, Ecuador, Peru and El Salvador. Perhaps others will follow;
> * Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff condemned what she called Israels massacre;
> * Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan called Israels Operation Protective Edge genocide.
> * Bolivias Evo Morales calls Israel a terrorist state. He expressed solidarity with beleaguered Palestinians and besieged, suffering Gazans. He encourages BDS.
> * South Africas ruling ANC party parliamentary group called for the government to recall its ambassador and expel Israels envoy.
> * Spain announced a provisional suspension of military exports to Israel.
> * Politicians and political parties worldwide urged similar actions.
> * the Maldives government cancelled three bilateral agreements with Israel. It may prohibit importation of Israeli products.
> * Six Nobel laureates, dozens of celebrities, other prominent figures, and thousands of ordinary ones urged a military embargo on Israel.
> * BDS initiatives are growing worldwide.


Boycott Israel: Now More Than Ever | Veterans News Now


----------



## docmauser1

fanger said:


> On August 1, the Global BDS Movement headlined Round-up: Israels massacre in Gaza prompts international sanctions and boycott action, saying:
> * Chile suspended Israeli trade agreement negotiations;
> * five Latin American countries recalled their Israeli ambassadors  Brazil, Chile, Ecuador, Peru and El Salvador. Perhaps others will follow;
> * Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff condemned what she called Israels massacre;
> * Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan called Israels Operation Protective Edge genocide.
> * Bolivias Evo Morales calls Israel a terrorist state. He expressed solidarity with beleaguered Palestinians and besieged, suffering Gazans. He encourages BDS.
> * South Africas ruling ANC party parliamentary group called for the government to recall its ambassador and expel Israels envoy.
> * Spain announced a provisional suspension of military exports to Israel.
> * Politicians and political parties worldwide urged similar actions.
> * the Maldives government cancelled three bilateral agreements with Israel. It may prohibit importation of Israeli products.
> * Six Nobel laureates, dozens of celebrities, other prominent figures, and thousands of ordinary ones urged a military embargo on Israel.
> * BDS initiatives are growing worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott Israel: Now More Than Ever | Veterans News Now
Click to expand...

Lies upon lies, upon lies, upon lies.


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> On August 1, the Global BDS Movement headlined Round-up: Israels massacre in Gaza prompts international sanctions and boycott action, saying:
> 
> * Chile suspended Israeli trade agreement negotiations;
> * five Latin American countries recalled their Israeli ambassadors  Brazil, Chile, Ecuador, Peru and El Salvador. Perhaps others will follow;
> * Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff condemned what she called Israels massacre;
> * Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan called Israels Operation Protective Edge genocide.
> * Bolivias Evo Morales calls Israel a terrorist state. He expressed solidarity with beleaguered Palestinians and besieged, suffering Gazans. He encourages BDS.
> * South Africas ruling ANC party parliamentary group called for the government to recall its ambassador and expel Israels envoy.
> * Spain announced a provisional suspension of military exports to Israel.
> * Politicians and political parties worldwide urged similar actions.
> * the Maldives government cancelled three bilateral agreements with Israel. It may prohibit importation of Israeli products.
> * Six Nobel laureates, dozens of celebrities, other prominent figures, and thousands of ordinary ones urged a military embargo on Israel.
> * BDS initiatives are growing worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott Israel: Now More Than Ever | Veterans News Now
Click to expand...






 And when the truth comes out regarding hamas and its forced human shields these wont mean squat. Then the whole world will turn on hamas and impose sanctions that will cripple not only the terrorists nut the people too. They will not make the same mistake they made in Yugoslavia and side with the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS


----------



## Challenger

fanger said:


> On August 1, the Global BDS Movement headlined Round-up: Israels massacre in Gaza prompts international sanctions and boycott action, saying:
> 
> * Chile suspended Israeli trade agreement negotiations;
> * five Latin American countries recalled their Israeli ambassadors  Brazil, Chile, Ecuador, Peru and El Salvador. Perhaps others will follow;
> * Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff condemned what she called Israels massacre;
> * Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan called Israels Operation Protective Edge genocide.
> * Bolivias Evo Morales calls Israel a terrorist state. He expressed solidarity with beleaguered Palestinians and besieged, suffering Gazans. He encourages BDS.
> * South Africas ruling ANC party parliamentary group called for the government to recall its ambassador and expel Israels envoy.
> * Spain announced a provisional suspension of military exports to Israel.
> * Politicians and political parties worldwide urged similar actions.
> * the Maldives government cancelled three bilateral agreements with Israel. It may prohibit importation of Israeli products.
> * Six Nobel laureates, dozens of celebrities, other prominent figures, and thousands of ordinary ones urged a military embargo on Israel.
> * BDS initiatives are growing worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott Israel: Now More Than Ever | Veterans News Now
Click to expand...


Even Holocaust survivors and their descendents have had enough of Zionist Israel's attempts at genocide, "We call for the full economic, cultural and academic boycott of Israel. Never again must mean NEVER AGAIN FOR ANYONE!"
http://ijsn.net/gaza/survivors_and_descendents-letter/


----------



## fanger

What sanctions will or could be placed on a territory where every import or export is tightly controlled by Israel?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Challenger said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On August 1, the Global BDS Movement headlined Round-up: Israels massacre in Gaza prompts international sanctions and boycott action, saying:
> 
> * Chile suspended Israeli trade agreement negotiations;
> * five Latin American countries recalled their Israeli ambassadors  Brazil, Chile, Ecuador, Peru and El Salvador. Perhaps others will follow;
> * Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff condemned what she called Israels massacre;
> * Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan called Israels Operation Protective Edge genocide.
> * Bolivias Evo Morales calls Israel a terrorist state. He expressed solidarity with beleaguered Palestinians and besieged, suffering Gazans. He encourages BDS.
> * South Africas ruling ANC party parliamentary group called for the government to recall its ambassador and expel Israels envoy.
> * Spain announced a provisional suspension of military exports to Israel.
> * Politicians and political parties worldwide urged similar actions.
> * the Maldives government cancelled three bilateral agreements with Israel. It may prohibit importation of Israeli products.
> * Six Nobel laureates, dozens of celebrities, other prominent figures, and thousands of ordinary ones urged a military embargo on Israel.
> * BDS initiatives are growing worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott Israel: Now More Than Ever | Veterans News Now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Holocaust survivors and their descendents have had enough of Zionist Israel's attempts at genocide, "We call for the full economic, cultural and academic boycott of Israel. Never again must mean NEVER AGAIN FOR ANYONE!"
> http://ijsn.net/gaza/survivors_and_descendents-letter/
Click to expand...


If Israel was committing genocide, how comes the disproportionate amount of dead and injured in Gaza are adult males between 18 and 45?


----------



## fanger

> AS JEWISH survivors and descendants of survivors of the Nazi genocide, we unequivocally condemn the massacre of Palestinians in Gaza and the ongoing occupation and colonization of historic Palestine. We further condemn the United States for providing Israel with the funding to carry out the attack, and Western states more generally for using their diplomatic muscle to protect Israel from condemnation. Genocide begins with the silence of the world
> 
> We are alarmed by the extreme, racist dehumanization of Palestinians in Israeli society, which has reached a fever pitch. In Israel, politicians and pundits in The Times of Israel and The Jerusalem Post have called openly for genocide of Palestinians, and right-wing Israelis are adopting Neo-Nazi insignia
> 
> Furthermore, we are disgusted and outraged by Elie Wiesel's abuse of our history in these pages to promote blatant falsehoods used to justify the unjustifiable: Israel's wholesale effort to destroy Gaza and the murder of nearly 2,000 Palestinians, including many hundreds of children. Nothing can justify bombing UN shelters, homes, hospitals and universities. Nothing can justify depriving people of electricity and water
> 
> We must raise our collective voices and use our collective power to bring about an end to all forms of racism, including the ongoing genocide of Palestinian people. We call for an immediate end to the siege against and blockade of Gaza. We call for the full economic, cultural and academic boycott of Israel. "Never again" must mean NEVER AGAIN FOR ANYONE!


read more  Never again means for anyone | SocialistWorker.org


----------



## Daniyel

This is the response for genocide, not this.


----------



## fanger

[MENTION=49937]Daniyel[/MENTION], Pakistan News? dont piss them off they *DO* have Nuclear weapons


----------



## Challenger

Daniyel said:


> This is the response for genocide, not this.



I respectfully disagree, this is the response for genocide:










Next?


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On August 1, the Global BDS Movement headlined Round-up: Israels massacre in Gaza prompts international sanctions and boycott action, saying:
> 
> * Chile suspended Israeli trade agreement negotiations;
> * five Latin American countries recalled their Israeli ambassadors  Brazil, Chile, Ecuador, Peru and El Salvador. Perhaps others will follow;
> * Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff condemned what she called Israels massacre;
> * Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan called Israels Operation Protective Edge genocide.
> * Bolivias Evo Morales calls Israel a terrorist state. He expressed solidarity with beleaguered Palestinians and besieged, suffering Gazans. He encourages BDS.
> * South Africas ruling ANC party parliamentary group called for the government to recall its ambassador and expel Israels envoy.
> * Spain announced a provisional suspension of military exports to Israel.
> * Politicians and political parties worldwide urged similar actions.
> * the Maldives government cancelled three bilateral agreements with Israel. It may prohibit importation of Israeli products.
> * Six Nobel laureates, dozens of celebrities, other prominent figures, and thousands of ordinary ones urged a military embargo on Israel.
> * BDS initiatives are growing worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott Israel: Now More Than Ever | Veterans News Now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even Holocaust survivors and their descendents have had enough of Zionist Israel's attempts at genocide, "We call for the full economic, cultural and academic boycott of Israel. Never again must mean NEVER AGAIN FOR ANYONE!"
Click to expand...

Whatever that may mean, of course.


----------



## Challenger

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott Israel: Now More Than Ever | Veterans News Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Holocaust survivors and their descendents have had enough of Zionist Israel's attempts at genocide, "We call for the full economic, cultural and academic boycott of Israel. &#8220;Never again&#8221; must mean NEVER AGAIN FOR ANYONE!"
> http://ijsn.net/gaza/survivors_and_descendents-letter/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Israel was committing genocide, how comes the disproportionate amount of dead and injured in Gaza are adult males between 18 and 45?
Click to expand...


Completely irrelevant.

*Art. 2. *
In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:

*(a) Killing members of the group;*
*(b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;*
*(c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;*
(d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
(e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group.

Internet History Sourcebooks


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Challenger said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Holocaust survivors and their descendents have had enough of Zionist Israel's attempts at genocide, "We call for the full economic, cultural and academic boycott of Israel. &#8220;Never again&#8221; must mean NEVER AGAIN FOR ANYONE!"
> http://ijsn.net/gaza/survivors_and_descendents-letter/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel was committing genocide, how comes the disproportionate amount of dead and injured in Gaza are adult males between 18 and 45?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely irrelevant.
> 
> *Art. 2. *
> In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:
> 
> *(a) Killing members of the group;*
> *(b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;*
> *(c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;*
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group.
> 
> Internet History Sourcebooks
Click to expand...



Group?

What group?

Hamas shoots rockets into Israel, Israel retaliates by *targeting Hamas*, and you say Israel is omitting genocide by targeting a group?  The only group Israel is targeting is its enemy Hamas who constantly declares its intention for genocide against Israel and Jews.  

And your points D and E above are a joke.


----------



## Daniyel

So Hamas committing a genocide to Israelis - what's new?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Daniyel said:


> So Hamas committing a genocide to Israelis - what's new?



Hamas and the UN are complicit in committing genocide to the Gazans as well.


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> On August 1, the Global BDS Movement headlined Round-up: Israels massacre in Gaza prompts international sanctions and boycott action, saying:
> 
> * Chile suspended Israeli trade agreement negotiations;
> * five Latin American countries recalled their Israeli ambassadors  Brazil, Chile, Ecuador, Peru and El Salvador. Perhaps others will follow;
> * Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff condemned what she called Israels massacre;
> * Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan called Israels Operation Protective Edge genocide.
> * Bolivias Evo Morales calls Israel a terrorist state. He expressed solidarity with beleaguered Palestinians and besieged, suffering Gazans. He encourages BDS.
> * South Africas ruling ANC party parliamentary group called for the government to recall its ambassador and expel Israels envoy.
> * Spain announced a provisional suspension of military exports to Israel.
> * Politicians and political parties worldwide urged similar actions.
> * the Maldives government cancelled three bilateral agreements with Israel. It may prohibit importation of Israeli products.
> * Six Nobel laureates, dozens of celebrities, other prominent figures, and thousands of ordinary ones urged a military embargo on Israel.
> * BDS initiatives are growing worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott Israel: Now More Than Ever | Veterans News Now
Click to expand...





 BDS seen as racist and many arrests for racism have been made


Yom Ha?atzmaut disrupted | News24

Articles: France and the BDS Movement

  those participating in the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel, which the French legal system views as an expression of anti-Semitism and as a crime.


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> What sanctions will or could be placed on a territory where every import or export is tightly controlled by Israel?






 A ring of steel and barbed wire for starters and then only basic food and water allowed in. No medical supplies, if they are ill then they go to the clinic provided for treatment. No building materials allowed in and any one seen with a weapon Including rocks, shot on sight. They want trouble then they can have trouble until they agree to talks and mutually agreed borders. When they have no money to buy weapons and iran is also under sanctions then the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS will know they have gone too far.


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> AS JEWISH survivors and descendants of survivors of the Nazi genocide, we unequivocally condemn the massacre of Palestinians in Gaza and the ongoing occupation and colonization of historic Palestine. We further condemn the United States for providing Israel with the funding to carry out the attack, and Western states more generally for using their diplomatic muscle to protect Israel from condemnation. Genocide begins with the silence of the world
> 
> We are alarmed by the extreme, racist dehumanization of Palestinians in Israeli society, which has reached a fever pitch. In Israel, politicians and pundits in The Times of Israel and The Jerusalem Post have called openly for genocide of Palestinians, and right-wing Israelis are adopting Neo-Nazi insignia
> 
> Furthermore, we are disgusted and outraged by Elie Wiesel's abuse of our history in these pages to promote blatant falsehoods used to justify the unjustifiable: Israel's wholesale effort to destroy Gaza and the murder of nearly 2,000 Palestinians, including many hundreds of children. Nothing can justify bombing UN shelters, homes, hospitals and universities. Nothing can justify depriving people of electricity and water
> 
> We must raise our collective voices and use our collective power to bring about an end to all forms of racism, including the ongoing genocide of Palestinian people. We call for an immediate end to the siege against and blockade of Gaza. We call for the full economic, cultural and academic boycott of Israel. "Never again" must mean NEVER AGAIN FOR ANYONE!
> 
> 
> 
> read more  Never again means for anyone | SocialistWorker.org
Click to expand...






Hardly an unbiased source for any side to use, the champagne socialists would flatten gaza and build an ICBM launch pad on the bodies of the Palestinians.


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> [MENTION=49937]Daniyel[/MENTION], Pakistan News? dont piss them off they *DO* have Nuclear weapons






 So do their neighbours, and they are one step away from war, This is why Pakistan has not become involved because it knows that India will unleash Armageddon on them


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the response for genocide, not this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree, this is the response for genocide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...





 I see you left the ISLAMONAZI scum off your post, the ones that were so scared they buried themselves behind walls of human shields. In the end they gave themselves up because their country was on the brink of collapse and due to be invaded.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even Holocaust survivors and their descendents have had enough of Zionist Israel's attempts at genocide, "We call for the full economic, cultural and academic boycott of Israel. Never again must mean NEVER AGAIN FOR ANYONE!"
> http://ijsn.net/gaza/survivors_and_descendents-letter/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Israel was committing genocide, how comes the disproportionate amount of dead and injured in Gaza are adult males between 18 and 45?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely irrelevant.
> 
> *Art. 2. *
> In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:
> 
> *(a) Killing members of the group;*
> *(b) Causing serious bodily or mental harm to members of the group;*
> *(c) Deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part;*
> (d) Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;
> (e) Forcibly transferring children of the group to another group.
> 
> Internet History Sourcebooks
Click to expand...





 Which is the stated aim of hamas in regards to the Jews, shown in their charter. By the way these don't apply in warfare when the group is using civilians as human shields, now why did you leave that part out ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On August 1, the Global BDS Movement headlined Round-up: Israels massacre in Gaza prompts international sanctions and boycott action, saying:
> 
> * Chile suspended Israeli trade agreement negotiations;
> * five Latin American countries recalled their Israeli ambassadors  Brazil, Chile, Ecuador, Peru and El Salvador. Perhaps others will follow;
> * Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff condemned what she called Israels massacre;
> * Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan called Israels Operation Protective Edge genocide.
> * Bolivias Evo Morales calls Israel a terrorist state. He expressed solidarity with beleaguered Palestinians and besieged, suffering Gazans. He encourages BDS.
> * South Africas ruling ANC party parliamentary group called for the government to recall its ambassador and expel Israels envoy.
> * Spain announced a provisional suspension of military exports to Israel.
> * Politicians and political parties worldwide urged similar actions.
> * the Maldives government cancelled three bilateral agreements with Israel. It may prohibit importation of Israeli products.
> * Six Nobel laureates, dozens of celebrities, other prominent figures, and thousands of ordinary ones urged a military embargo on Israel.
> * BDS initiatives are growing worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott Israel: Now More Than Ever | Veterans News Now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS seen as racist and many arrests for racism have been made
> 
> 
> Yom Ha?atzmaut disrupted | News24
> 
> Articles: France and the BDS Movement
> 
> those participating in the boycott, divestment, and sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel, which the French legal system views as an expression of anti-Semitism and as a crime.
Click to expand...


Let's see, what do the people think about that phony anti-Semite law?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTG_-3SeL5Q]Massive protest against Israel's assault on Gaza - PARIS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Beelzebub

When Israel goes, the world will be a better place.

The Romans had it right.


----------



## Challenger

Beelzebub said:


> When Israel goes, the world will be a better place.
> 
> The Romans had it right.



I've no problem with Israel remaining, so long as the Zionists are gone. Then Jewish, Christian and Muslim people can get on with their lives in peace in an inclusive "Zionist free" Israel.


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> I've no problem with Israel remaining, so long as the Zionists are gone.


Dar-al-islamists, calling zionism bad. Funny.


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> Then Jewish, Christian and Muslim people can get on with their lives in peace in an inclusive "Zionist free" Israel.


Not in Mecca?


----------



## rhodescholar

Challenger said:


> I've no problem with Israel remaining, so long as the Zionists are gone. Then Jewish, Christian and Muslim people can get on with their lives in peace in an inclusive "Zionist free" Israel.



Idiot, since jews are not allowed to live in most arab countries, and are facing increasing hostility in christian europe, it is quite obvious that filth like yourself and the other anti-semitic feces in this thread simply want dead jews.

No sweetie, Israel is and will remain the sole safe haven and home for jews, and that will not change.  Don't like it - go fuck and kill yourselves.


----------



## Challenger

rhodescholar said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've no problem with Israel remaining, so long as the Zionists are gone. Then Jewish, Christian and Muslim people can get on with their lives in peace in an inclusive "Zionist free" Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot, since jews are not allowed to live in most arab countries, and are facing increasing hostility in christian europe, it is quite obvious that filth like yourself and the other anti-semitic feces in this thread simply want dead jews.
> 
> No sweetie, Israel is and will remain the sole safe haven and home for jews, and that will not change.  Don't like it - go fuck and kill yourselves.
Click to expand...


Of one thing I am certain, you are not now, never have been and are never likely to ever become, a Rhodes Scholar.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Challenger said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Israel goes, the world will be a better place.
> 
> The Romans had it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've no problem with Israel remaining, so long as the Zionists are gone. Then Jewish, Christian and Muslim people can get on with their lives in peace in an inclusive "Zionist free" Israel.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D66JSmgiUI]Who Said Israel Has a Right to Exist? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> Who Said Israel Has a Right to Exist? - YouTube


Toob extravaganza. Bth., who said palistan has a right to exist?


----------



## Beelzebub

*Ireland&#8217;s biggest food retailer drops Israeli produce, as European boycotts surge
*






Major Israeli food exporters are facing an unprecedented wave of cancellations in orders from Europe as a result of Israel&#8217;s most recent massacre of Palestinians in Gaza.

SuperValu, the biggest food distributor in Ireland, told the Irish media last week that it has withdrawn Israeli products from its shops.

And Israeli media reports suggest that other major European retailers have taken similar decisions without announcing them publicly.

Israeli fruit and vegetable exporters have faced cancellations from Scandinavia, the UK, France, Belgium and Ireland.

Retailers have become fearful of the rapidly growing consumer boycott of Israeli goods, according to an 11 August article in Hebrew business website The Marker.

A spokesperson for EDOM, a major Israeli fruit grower and exporter that has extensive operations in illegal Israeli settlements in the occupied West Bank, told The Marker:

Importers from Europe are telling us that they can&#8217;t sell Israeli produce &#8230; One European buyer has told me that he had been blocked in several chains in Denmark and Sweden, and then in Belgium. Last weekend, he told me that mangoes which had been packaged in the Netherlands, as always, and shipped to Ireland, were returned, claiming that Israeli produce would not be accepted &#8230;

I&#8217;ve heard of major exporters from whom chains in southern France are no longer buying. There is no official boycott, but everyone is afraid of selling Israeli fruits. We can only hope that things do not get worse.

Among the other exporters interviewed for the article is an Israeli pomegranate grower who is quoted as saying that they had been forced to cancel their &#8220;entire work plan in the UK&#8221; because major retail chains were no longer interested in Israeli goods, and that similar messages had been received from importers in Belgium and Scandinavia.

A separate article published in The Marker on 27 July detailed how fruit juice producer Priniv had lost a major contract with a business in Sweden after refusing a request to export the produce in a way that would make it easier to conceal the fact it was produced in Israel. Customers in Belgium and France also made similar requests.

Priniv director Ido Yaniv attributed the drop in sales to Israel&#8217;s attack on Gaza.

Organised boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaigns have in recent years succeeded in pressuring retailers across Europe to announce that they will not stock produce from illegal Israeli settlements or from companies that operate in settlements, with the Tesco chain the UK the latest to make such an announcement.

But it is now becoming increasingly clear that European businesses are starting to react to growing public support for Palestinian rights and boycotts of Israel in Europe. They are deciding not to sell Israeli produce of any kind &#8212; at least for now.

&#8220;Disposal&#8221; of Israeli goods

Ireland&#8217;s largest grocery and food retailer distributor SuperValu instructed all of its 232 stores to remove Israeli products from the shelves earlier this month.

In an email to store managers, the chain called on store managers to &#8220;remove all stock from available sale and dispose of [it] at store level.&#8221;

&#8220;It&#8217;s mostly fruit and vegetables, carrots and herbs more specifically,&#8221; a source from the retailer told the Irish Herald. 

Major Irish toy store Smyths may have taken a similar decision, temporarily displaying a poster at one Dublin store stating that it had removed products made in Israel from the shelves.

The decisions come as part of a huge upsurge in support of the Palestinian struggle and boycotts of Israel across Ireland.

Protests have been held in retailers across the country and calls for boycott have been made by national trade unions, local councils and even sports stars including Irish and Leinster rugby star Gordon Darcy.

Ireland?s biggest food retailer drops Israeli produce, as European boycotts surge | The Electronic Intifada


Looks like the river is running dry for Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Challenger

Chip, chip, chip, there goes another brick in the wall...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Beelzebub said:


> *Irelands biggest food retailer drops Israeli produce, as European boycotts surge
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major Israeli food exporters are facing an unprecedented wave of cancellations in orders from Europe as a result of Israels most recent massacre of Palestinians in Gaza.
> 
> SuperValu, the biggest food distributor in Ireland, told the Irish media last week that it has withdrawn Israeli products from its shops.
> 
> And Israeli media reports suggest that other major European retailers have taken similar decisions without announcing them publicly.
> 
> Israeli fruit and vegetable exporters have faced cancellations from Scandinavia, the UK, France, Belgium and Ireland.
> 
> Retailers have become fearful of the rapidly growing consumer boycott of Israeli goods, according to an 11 August article in Hebrew business website The Marker.
> 
> A spokesperson for EDOM, a major Israeli fruit grower and exporter that has extensive operations in illegal Israeli settlements in the occupied West Bank, told The Marker:
> 
> Importers from Europe are telling us that they cant sell Israeli produce  One European buyer has told me that he had been blocked in several chains in Denmark and Sweden, and then in Belgium. Last weekend, he told me that mangoes which had been packaged in the Netherlands, as always, and shipped to Ireland, were returned, claiming that Israeli produce would not be accepted
> 
> Ive heard of major exporters from whom chains in southern France are no longer buying. There is no official boycott, but everyone is afraid of selling Israeli fruits. We can only hope that things do not get worse.
> 
> Among the other exporters interviewed for the article is an Israeli pomegranate grower who is quoted as saying that they had been forced to cancel their entire work plan in the UK because major retail chains were no longer interested in Israeli goods, and that similar messages had been received from importers in Belgium and Scandinavia.
> 
> A separate article published in The Marker on 27 July detailed how fruit juice producer Priniv had lost a major contract with a business in Sweden after refusing a request to export the produce in a way that would make it easier to conceal the fact it was produced in Israel. Customers in Belgium and France also made similar requests.
> 
> Priniv director Ido Yaniv attributed the drop in sales to Israels attack on Gaza.
> 
> Organised boycott, divestment and sanctions (BDS) campaigns have in recent years succeeded in pressuring retailers across Europe to announce that they will not stock produce from illegal Israeli settlements or from companies that operate in settlements, with the Tesco chain the UK the latest to make such an announcement.
> 
> But it is now becoming increasingly clear that European businesses are starting to react to growing public support for Palestinian rights and boycotts of Israel in Europe. They are deciding not to sell Israeli produce of any kind  at least for now.
> 
> Disposal of Israeli goods
> 
> Irelands largest grocery and food retailer distributor SuperValu instructed all of its 232 stores to remove Israeli products from the shelves earlier this month.
> 
> In an email to store managers, the chain called on store managers to remove all stock from available sale and dispose of [it] at store level.
> 
> Its mostly fruit and vegetables, carrots and herbs more specifically, a source from the retailer told the Irish Herald.
> 
> Major Irish toy store Smyths may have taken a similar decision, temporarily displaying a poster at one Dublin store stating that it had removed products made in Israel from the shelves.
> 
> The decisions come as part of a huge upsurge in support of the Palestinian struggle and boycotts of Israel across Ireland.
> 
> Protests have been held in retailers across the country and calls for boycott have been made by national trade unions, local councils and even sports stars including Irish and Leinster rugby star Gordon Darcy.
> 
> Ireland?s biggest food retailer drops Israeli produce, as European boycotts surge | The Electronic Intifada
> 
> 
> Looks like the river is running dry for Israel.



Sorry to burst your over-inflated bubble.  


Supervalu says it is not involved in boycott of Israeli produce

Supermarket chain moves to clarify reports it had withdrawn Israeli goods from shelves

SuperValu last night moved to clarify a newspaper report which yesterday claimed the supermarket chain was involved in a boycott of Israeli products due to the ongoing conflict in Gaza.
SuperValu last night moved to clarify a newspaper report which yesterday claimed the supermarket chain was involved in a boycott of Israeli products due to the ongoing conflict in Gaza.
Colin Gleeson


Wed, Aug 6, 2014, 10:59
First published:
Wed, Aug 6, 2014, 07:05

Supervalu last night moved to clarify a newspaper report which yesterday claimed the supermarket chain was involved in a boycott of Israeli products due to the ongoing conflict in Gaza.

A report in the Herald claimed a group-wide email was sent to its 232 stores nationwide, stating that products originating from Israel were to be withdrawn and disposed of at store level.

*Following queries from The Irish Times last night, a statement from Supervalu, which is part of the Musgrave Group, said the chain is not involved in a boycott of Israeli produce and has a policy of not taking a position on international affairs.
*
Supervalu has a long and proud history of supporting Irish producers as much as possible, said the statement. 75 per cent of products in our stores are produced and sourced locally in our communities.

However, due to the unpredictable climate in Ireland there are occasions when we are required to source products from further afield in order to meet customer demand. We prioritise supply from the UK and Europe when Irish product is not available.

Very occasionally we source some products from Palestine and Israel when we cannot get sufficient supply from our main markets. We currently have sufficient stock from our usual supply market with no goods ordered from Palestine and Israel at this time.

*Supervalu is not involved in a boycott of Israeli produce and ultimately consumers will make their own purchasing decisions. We understand that this is an emotive issue, however, we have a policy of not taking a position on international affairs.

The statement came after Irish trade union Mandate released a petition calling on Irish food retailers to cease selling Israeli produce.*

Supervalu says it is not involved in boycott of Israeli produce


----------



## docmauser1

Beelzebub said:


> Irelands biggest food retailer drops Israeli produce, as European boycotts surge ...


I've always thought of that activity as a novel campaign of convincing jews that, there's nothing like home, sweet home, of course. We may, very well, even happen to hear palistanian hysterics about it.


----------



## Hossfly

Still a couple hours till the close. Sodastream posted my little investment today. BTW, I spent the past month in Germany and visited many relatives and friends. Kinda funny that almost everyone had a Sodastream in their home. Looks like the boycott is working. Not.




SODASTREAM

Summary
Profile
Rates & Ratios
Price & Chart
Financials & Filings
Recent Quotes
SODA	$32.46	1.09%

20
2030405060
Aug 30, 2013: 62.49
Aug
AugDecAprAug
1D 1W 3M 6M 1Y 2Y 3Y 
vs S&P 500
Today's Open	$32.61
Previous Close	$32.11
Daily Range	$31.86 - $33.24
52-Week Range	$28.65 - $69.78
Market Cap	$677.9M
P/E Ratio	24.51
Dividend (Yield)	$0.00 (0.0%)
Volume	663,449
Average Daily Volume	1,421,361
Current FY EPS	$1.86


----------



## Beelzebub

Haha.

Supervalu is NOT boycotting Israel.
They are just for commercial reasons clearing their shelves of Israeli stock and not restocking.

Everybody wins!


----------



## Beelzebub

Hossfly said:


> Still a couple hours till the close. Sodastream posted my little investment today. BTW, I spent the past month in Germany and visited many relatives and friends. Kinda funny that almost everyone had a Sodastream in their home. Looks like the boycott is working. Not.




Of course not Hoss.

Not with your friends.  That is a special group of people.

And not much with Germany.  They supply free nuclear capable subs to Israel.
And Germans like genocidal types.  They have a soft spot for you.


----------



## Hossfly

Beelzebub said:


> Haha.
> 
> Supervalu is NOT boycotting Israel.
> They are just for commercial reasons clearing their shelves of Israeli stock and not restocking.
> 
> Everybody wins!


Congratulations on the boycott, Bub!   You win a seegar.


----------



## Beelzebub

Cuban, I hope.


----------



## Challenger

As I've said before governments may have to suck up to the Zionists, but the people are a different matter, chip, chip, chip..another brick is dislodged, another step taken.

Boycott 'forcing Sainsbury's to sell up in Egypt' - Telegraph


----------



## Beelzebub

Yep.

Governments are good are locking people up or killing them.
Much less good at policing shopping habits.


----------



## toastman

I love watching the anti Zionists making a big deal out of something sooooo minute while getting excited over it! 
It's quite entertaining


----------



## Roudy

Beelzebub said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a couple hours till the close. Sodastream posted my little investment today. BTW, I spent the past month in Germany and visited many relatives and friends. Kinda funny that almost everyone had a Sodastream in their home. Looks like the boycott is working. Not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not Hoss.
> 
> Not with your friends.  That is a special group of people.
> 
> And not much with Germany.  They supply free nuclear capable subs to Israel.
> And Germans like genocidal types.  They have a soft spot for you.
Click to expand...

And we know you Muslims are the non genocidal, peaceful types. Yup.


----------



## toastman

Roudy, Hoss: let these idiots have their little 'victories'

After all, it's all they have


----------



## Beelzebub

In comparison with the children the IDF has killed, are the boycotts a greater or lesser victory?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Beelzebub said:


> In comparison with the children the IDF has killed, are the boycotts a greater or lesser victory?



The boycott hasn't made a dent in Israel's economy.

As for the children, here is what Golda Meir said:  "When the Arabs decide that they love their own childrem more than they hate Israelis, then peace will finally come."


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> In comparison with the children the IDF has killed, are the boycotts a greater or lesser victory?





 Listen to the Palestinians and what they have to say, that will give you a clearer picture


Palestinians: BDS Activists Are Troublemakers, Criminals

 The Palestinian Authority's move against the BDS activists shows that it considers the movement a threat to Palestinian interests.

A Palestinian Authority official in Ramallah explained that BDS and its followers make the Palestinians appear as if they are all radicals who are only interested in boycotting and delegitimizing Israel.

"No, we do not support the boycott of Israel."  Mahmoud Abbas, President, Palestinian Authority.


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison with the children the IDF has killed, are the boycotts a greater or lesser victory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Listen to the Palestinians and what they have to say, that will give you a clearer picture...
Click to expand...


Well...one "Uncle Tom Palestinian" who was educated in Israel and writes for the Jerusalem Post perhaps...with lots of references to "unnamed officials" (i.e. "anonymous sources", which usually means he's making it up, see Fox News). Abbas' term as President expired several years ago, so his personal views are irrelevant. Given he's kept in power by Zionist Israel and the USA and seen as a Quisling by many Palestinians, the whole article can hardly be seen as an unbaised analysis.


----------



## Challenger

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison with the children the IDF has killed, are the boycotts a greater or lesser victory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boycott hasn't made a dent in Israel's economy...
Click to expand...


Two words, Carmel Agrexco.


----------



## Daniyel

Raccccistssss!! ! 
BDS movement are racists.
BDS gone bad | Because even an activist can turn out to be a racist
https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...v5SeqA&usg=AFQjCNEOeXmhf_fUTp8h30jTxznAA-63FA
https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...2z7nwQ&usg=AFQjCNHgYjzz0KtuaNBQ4vYzpfT2NkDi1Q


----------



## Challenger

Chip, chip, chip, another brick dislodged.

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/israel-ends-export-eu-settler-210452220.html#FR2MIb3


----------



## Challenger

Daniyel said:


> Raccccistssss!! !
> BDS movement are racists.
> BDS gone bad | Because even an activist can turn out to be a racist
> https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...v5SeqA&usg=AFQjCNEOeXmhf_fUTp8h30jTxznAA-63FA
> https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...2z7nwQ&usg=AFQjCNHgYjzz0KtuaNBQ4vYzpfT2NkDi1Q



Or Barkan, Israeli blogger who shils for the Zionists.
Stand with Us? Oh please.  They offer training courses on how to follow a scrpt for those who can't think for themselves.
Jeffery S. Wiesenfeld... Google him. he makes Genghis Khan look like a liberal. 

Meh...next.


----------



## Challenger

Here's a Jewish view of BDS:

"Confronting today’s Israel and demanding it change is not a rejection of Judaism but the most profound manifestation of it. Jews should not be fighting the BDS (Boycott, Divestment, Sanction) movement that struggles to hold Israel accountable. We should be leading it. It is our people that’s disgraced by Israel’s policies and the heartless, mindless cheerleading of AIPAC and its supporters." ---Steve Koppman

 http://www.huffingtonpost.com/steve-koppman/eyeless-in-gaza-the-us-je_2_b_5727198.html


----------



## Challenger

UEFA rejects Israel as Host for 2020 European Championships, if true that's another coup for BDS. There go another couple of bricks....
UEFA rejects Israel as Host for 2020 European Championships


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> Here's a Jewish view of BDS: "Confronting today’s Israel and demanding it change is not a rejection of Judaism but the most profound manifestation of it. Jews should not be fighting the BDS (Boycott, Divestment, Sanction) movement that struggles to hold Israel accountable. We should be leading it. It is our people that’s disgraced by Israel’s policies and the heartless, mindless cheerleading of AIPAC and its supporters." ---Steve Koppman
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/steve-koppman/eyeless-in-gaza-the-us-je_2_b_5727198.html


That's why huff'npuffingtonpost exists, of course, drivel needs to be vented out.


----------



## Challenger

Another success for BDS! 

"...Basing its decision on Veolia’s complicity in Israeli projects that violate international law, the municipality also decided to exclude Veolia from “all future projects.”

According to reliable sources in Kuwait, following this humiliating defeat, Veolia was compelled to withdraw from a tender for a project to expand the “Um Al-Haiman” waste water treatment station after qualifying for it. The project is valued at about $1.5 billion.

Even before this total loss of contracts worth $2.25Billion, Veolia had already lost or had to pull out of tenders worth approximately $24 billion, mainly in the UK, Sweden, Ireland and the U.S."

Kuwait authorities exclude Veolia from 750m contract BDSmovement.net

Long way to go but that's a big brick chipped away from the Zionist edifice. How are Sodastream's shares doing Hoss? Still dropping, I see

SodaStream International Ltd. Share Price SODA- Yahoo UK Ireland Finance


----------



## Challenger

... and from Academia we have this: 
We, the undersigned anthropologists, are circulating this petition to voice our opposition to the ongoing Israeli violations of Palestinian rights, including the Israeli military occupation of the Gaza Strip, West Bank, and East Jerusalem, and to boycott Israeli academic institutions that are complicit in these violations.

The recent military assault on the Gaza Strip by Israel is only the latest reminder that the world’s governments and mainstream media do not hold Israel accountable for its violations of international law. As a community of scholars who study problems of power, oppression, and cultural hegemony, we have a moral responsibility to speak out and demand accountability from Israel and our own governments. Acting in solidarity with Palestinian civil society continues a disciplinary tradition of support for anticolonial and human rights struggles, itself an important departure from anthropology’s historical complicity with colonialism. As laid out in the American Anthropological Association (AAA)’s 1999 Declaration on Anthropology and Human Rights, “Anthropology as a profession is committed to the promotion and protection of the right of people and peoples everywhere to the full realization of their humanity…When any culture or society denies or permits the denial of such opportunity to any of its own members or others, the AAA has an ethical responsibility to protest and oppose such deprivation.”

Anthropologists for the Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions

Chip, chip, chip.


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> Another success for BDS!
> 
> "...Basing its decision on Veolia’s complicity in Israeli projects that violate international law, the municipality also decided to exclude Veolia from “all future projects.”
> 
> According to reliable sources in Kuwait, following this humiliating defeat, Veolia was compelled to withdraw from a tender for a project to expand the “Um Al-Haiman” waste water treatment station after qualifying for it. The project is valued at about $1.5 billion.
> 
> Even before this total loss of contracts worth $2.25Billion, Veolia had already lost or had to pull out of tenders worth approximately $24 billion, mainly in the UK, Sweden, Ireland and the U.S."
> 
> Kuwait authorities exclude Veolia from 750m contract BDSmovement.net
> 
> Long way to go but that's a big brick chipped away from the Zionist edifice. How are Sodastream's shares doing Hoss? Still dropping, I see
> 
> SodaStream International Ltd. Share Price SODA- Yahoo UK Ireland Finance


Stocks go up, stocks go down. BDS isn't affecting SodaStream.

The world's middle class -- the driver of consumer goods sales -- is growing larger. By most estimates, the world's population will grow around 1 billion during the next 20 years, and most of this growth will be in the middle class. This is a clear opportunity for a company like*SodaStream * (NASDAQ: SODA  )  to introduce millions of potential consumers to in-home soda. Today, global soda sales are in the hundreds of billions of dollars -- and that's a number that's likely to keep growing.

However, the carbonated beverage business is actually shrinking in North America. The downward trend appears to be driven by a few factors, including changing consumer tastes and perceptions -- both true and overstated -- that soda is unhealthy. This is happening right as SodaStream's major push to expand in the U.S. has stalled. Heck, it's more than stalled: Sodastream's sales in the Americas declined 14% last quarter, and this was an improvement from the whopping 28% decline from the first quarter. 


SodaStream Stock Has Been Crushed Almost 60 Buy or Sell SODA


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Another success for BDS!
> 
> "...Basing its decision on Veolia’s complicity in Israeli projects that violate international law, the municipality also decided to exclude Veolia from “all future projects.”
> 
> According to reliable sources in Kuwait, following this humiliating defeat, Veolia was compelled to withdraw from a tender for a project to expand the “Um Al-Haiman” waste water treatment station after qualifying for it. The project is valued at about $1.5 billion.
> 
> Even before this total loss of contracts worth $2.25Billion, Veolia had already lost or had to pull out of tenders worth approximately $24 billion, mainly in the UK, Sweden, Ireland and the U.S."
> 
> Kuwait authorities exclude Veolia from 750m contract BDSmovement.net
> 
> Long way to go but that's a big brick chipped away from the Zionist edifice. How are Sodastream's shares doing Hoss? Still dropping, I see
> 
> SodaStream International Ltd. Share Price SODA- Yahoo UK Ireland Finance


 


 What internatonal laws were they in violation of then ?


----------



## Challenger

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another success for BDS!
> 
> "...Basing its decision on Veolia’s complicity in Israeli projects that violate international law, the municipality also decided to exclude Veolia from “all future projects.”
> 
> According to reliable sources in Kuwait, following this humiliating defeat, Veolia was compelled to withdraw from a tender for a project to expand the “Um Al-Haiman” waste water treatment station after qualifying for it. The project is valued at about $1.5 billion.
> 
> Even before this total loss of contracts worth $2.25Billion, Veolia had already lost or had to pull out of tenders worth approximately $24 billion, mainly in the UK, Sweden, Ireland and the U.S."
> 
> Kuwait authorities exclude Veolia from 750m contract BDSmovement.net
> 
> Long way to go but that's a big brick chipped away from the Zionist edifice. How are Sodastream's shares doing Hoss? Still dropping, I see
> 
> SodaStream International Ltd. Share Price SODA- Yahoo UK Ireland Finance
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks go up, stocks go down. BDS isn't affecting SodaStream.
> 
> The world's middle class -- the driver of consumer goods sales -- is growing larger. By most estimates, the world's population will grow around 1 billion during the next 20 years, and most of this growth will be in the middle class. This is a clear opportunity for a company like*SodaStream * (NASDAQ: SODA  )  to introduce millions of potential consumers to in-home soda. Today, global soda sales are in the hundreds of billions of dollars -- and that's a number that's likely to keep growing.
> 
> However, the carbonated beverage business is actually shrinking in North America. The downward trend appears to be driven by a few factors, including changing consumer tastes and perceptions -- both true and overstated -- that soda is unhealthy. This is happening right as SodaStream's major push to expand in the U.S. has stalled. Heck, it's more than stalled: Sodastream's sales in the Americas declined 14% last quarter, and this was an improvement from the whopping 28% decline from the first quarter.
> 
> 
> SodaStream Stock Has Been Crushed Almost 60 Buy or Sell SODA
Click to expand...


Well that's one opinion although George Soros and Bill Gates might disagree,

“...After pressure from Soros partners in the region and the world, they dropped SodaStream and promised, in private letters so far, to issue guidelines similar to those adopted by the EU to prevent any investment into companies that sustain the Israeli occupation and settlements in particular,” said Omar Barghouti, the Palestinian activist and co-founder of the BDS movement.

Several western investors said earlier this year that they had sold off holdings in companies that make money from business in occupied territories. Norway’s $810bn sovereign wealth fund, the world’s largest, a Dutch pension fund, and the Presbyterian Church in the US are among those that have excluded some Israeli and US companies from their portfolios this year. The companies operate in the occupied territories, where settlements built by Israel have been deemed illegal by the UN Security Council and the International Court of Justice among others.

Financial and economic boycotts have been tried before, most notably when Saudi Arabia and other Opec members stopped selling oil to the West in 1973 in reaction to the support given by the US and other nations to Israel during its war with Egypt.

But with the 1979 peace agreement that heralded a political and economic rapprochement with Egypt and eventually other Arab nations, the momentum fizzled away.

It is only in the past decade that there has been a revival of the boycott movement looking to end the Israeli occupation of land captured during the 1967 Arab-Israeli war, allow Palestinians refugees to return home and end discrimination against Palestinians.

Analysts say that as the two-state solution – the framework in which peace negotiations have been undertaken for the past two decades – flounders, a growing anti-apartheid movement is filling its shoes.

This year has been a strong one for BDS. The Gates Foundation Asset Trust, which manages investments for the $40bn Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, said in June that it sold its stake in the UK security services firm G4S, one of the companies targetted by BDS. The movement has also been in focus during the Israeli assault on Gaza and the widespread anti-war protests against the killing of hundreds there.

Earlier this year, Israel’s finance minister acknowledged the impact that a European-wide boycott could have on the country, depriving the economy of $5.7bn and putting almost 10,000 people out of work immediately. The prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu has also acknowledged the threat posed by BDS... 

Soros fund drops shares in Israel s SodaStream BDSmovement.net


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> Soros fund drops shares in Israel s SodaStream BDSmovement


Why do they hate palistanian SodaStream workers so much?


----------



## Challenger

The latest on Soda Stream

SODASTREAM CRASHING - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> The latest on Soda Stream
> 
> SODASTREAM CRASHING - Yahoo Finance


So is Wall Street. No big deal. Business as usual.


----------



## aris2chat

SODA Stock Quote - SodaStream International Ltd. Stock Price Today SODA NASDAQ - MarketWatch

no one knows how to read the markets either?


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> SODA Stock Quote - SodaStream International Ltd. Stock Price Today SODA NASDAQ - MarketWatch
> 
> no one knows how to read the markets either?


Have you looked at the 5 day graph? Or the 1 year graph? 1 day movements are generally meaningless unless you are a trader. Market anaysts report a recent 20% drop in share value on top of previous drops, not a good sign.


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> Have you looked at the 5 day graph? Or the 1 year graph? 1 day movements are generally meaningless unless you are a trader. Market anaysts report a recent 20% drop in share value on top of previous drops, not a good sign.


But poor palistanian workers will be fired! Funny, no palistan cheersquadster, or BDShitter will be lamenting their children, of course. Which supports the contention that, the palistanian "children", as long as Israel isn't concenred, may as well rot out there.


----------



## Challenger

After the vote in parliament a local council in Wales votes to never trade with Zionist JSIL. A completely symbolic gesture,  as Gwynedd Council has no trade with the Zionist entity anyway, but if other councils follow suit who knows, that's another brick dislodged.

- Gwynedd Council agrees Israel trade embargo


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> ... and from Academia we have this:
> We, the undersigned anthropologists, are circulating this petition to voice our opposition to the ongoing Israeli violations of Palestinian rights, including the Israeli military occupation of the Gaza Strip, West Bank, and East Jerusalem, and to boycott Israeli academic institutions that are complicit in these violations.
> 
> The recent military assault on the Gaza Strip by Israel is only the latest reminder that the world’s governments and mainstream media do not hold Israel accountable for its violations of international law. As a community of scholars who study problems of power, oppression, and cultural hegemony, we have a moral responsibility to speak out and demand accountability from Israel and our own governments. Acting in solidarity with Palestinian civil society continues a disciplinary tradition of support for anticolonial and human rights struggles, itself an important departure from anthropology’s historical complicity with colonialism. As laid out in the American Anthropological Association (AAA)’s 1999 Declaration on Anthropology and Human Rights, “Anthropology as a profession is committed to the promotion and protection of the right of people and peoples everywhere to the full realization of their humanity…When any culture or society denies or permits the denial of such opportunity to any of its own members or others, the AAA has an ethical responsibility to protest and oppose such deprivation.”
> 
> Anthropologists for the Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions
> 
> Chip, chip, chip.


Meanwhile, over 2000 of top US universities and institutions have implemented anti boycott policies.  In other words, BDS has been outlawed on US campuses.  

 Another BDS flop!  Chip chip fart fart burp burp.


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> After the vote in parliament a local council in Wales votes to never trade with Zionist JSIL. A completely symbolic gesture,  as Gwynedd Council has no trade with the Zionist entity anyway, but if other councils follow suit who knows, that's another brick dislodged.
> 
> - Gwynedd Council agrees Israel trade embargo


Great balls o' fire, Hazel!! Woe is us!!


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


>


So ten years and millions of dollars later and all they have to show for are these bullshit fictional videos?  Nice going.


----------



## Kondor3

Like any of this BDS happy-crappy actually means anything... it's a circus flea.


----------



## toastman

Kondor, we've been through this already. Don't make fun of BDS, it's practically all the pro Palestinians have


----------



## Kondor3

toastman said:


> Kondor, we've been through this already. Don't make fun of BDS, it's practically all the pro Palestinians have


Yeah, I know... I might hurt their feelings... or wake them up...


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and from Academia we have this:
> We, the undersigned anthropologists, are circulating this petition to voice our opposition to the ongoing Israeli violations of Palestinian rights, including the Israeli military occupation of the Gaza Strip, West Bank, and East Jerusalem, and to boycott Israeli academic institutions that are complicit in these violations.
> 
> The recent military assault on the Gaza Strip by Israel is only the latest reminder that the world’s governments and mainstream media do not hold Israel accountable for its violations of international law. As a community of scholars who study problems of power, oppression, and cultural hegemony, we have a moral responsibility to speak out and demand accountability from Israel and our own governments. Acting in solidarity with Palestinian civil society continues a disciplinary tradition of support for anticolonial and human rights struggles, itself an important departure from anthropology’s historical complicity with colonialism. As laid out in the American Anthropological Association (AAA)’s 1999 Declaration on Anthropology and Human Rights, “Anthropology as a profession is committed to the promotion and protection of the right of people and peoples everywhere to the full realization of their humanity…When any culture or society denies or permits the denial of such opportunity to any of its own members or others, the AAA has an ethical responsibility to protest and oppose such deprivation.”
> 
> Anthropologists for the Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions
> 
> Chip, chip, chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, over 2000 of top US universities and institutions have implemented anti boycott policies.  In other words, BDS has been outlawed on US campuses.
> 
> Another BDS flop!  Chip chip fart fart burp burp.
Click to expand...


More like 250. Umbrella organisations might issue "condemnations", but they don't govern policies and proceedures of their individual members. Just another bit of desperate Hasbara from "Wrong again Rude-ee" and is girlfriends. Next.


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, over 2000 of top US universities and institutions have implemented anti boycott policies.  In other words, BDS has been outlawed on US campuses. Another BDS flop! ...
> 
> 
> 
> More like 250. ...
Click to expand...

Flops?


----------



## Truman123

Hossfly said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not so bad.
> 
> Small but constant acceleration, aided and abetted by Israel making a mockery of international law and democracy, and even of its international friends, day after day.
> 
> Danny Glover is doing his bit.
> Good on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans still remember what racial apartheid was like, and even experience reduced forms of it, now.
> 
> The film, American Revolutionary: the Evolution of Grace Lee Boggs, is due to be screened at the DocAviv festival, which is running through May 17.
> 
> In a statement, Glover and nine others featured in the film, along with Boggs, the 98-year-old philosopher and activist whose life is chronicled in the documentary, said: We stand in solidarity with the people of Palestine, and support their call for cultural and academic boycott of Israel we were shocked to find the film slated to be screened at the DocAviv festival in Israel on May 13th and 15th. This was scheduled without our knowledge.
> 
> They said they attempted to have the screenings canceled, but the festival organizers and film producers informed us that this was not possible and they would move forward with the screening, over our objections.
> 
> Boggs has explicitly stated her support of the boycott and believes this screening is in direct contradiction to her legacy and ongoing work as a revolutionary, the statement said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Glover pushes for Tel Aviv festival boycott | The Times of Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Danny Glover is an anti-American Communist and a Jew-hating SOB who I wouldn't piss on if he was on fire. Along with his girlfriend Mel Gibson.
Click to expand...

 
I thought they broke up.


----------



## docmauser1

Truman123 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not so bad.
> 
> Small but constant acceleration, aided and abetted by Israel making a mockery of international law and democracy, and even of its international friends, day after day.
> 
> Danny Glover is doing his bit.
> Good on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans still remember what racial apartheid was like, and even experience reduced forms of it, now.
> 
> The film, American Revolutionary: the Evolution of Grace Lee Boggs, is due to be screened at the DocAviv festival, which is running through May 17.
> 
> In a statement, Glover and nine others featured in the film, along with Boggs, the 98-year-old philosopher and activist whose life is chronicled in the documentary, said: We stand in solidarity with the people of Palestine, and support their call for cultural and academic boycott of Israel we were shocked to find the film slated to be screened at the DocAviv festival in Israel on May 13th and 15th. This was scheduled without our knowledge.
> 
> They said they attempted to have the screenings canceled, but the festival organizers and film producers informed us that this was not possible and they would move forward with the screening, over our objections.
> 
> Boggs has explicitly stated her support of the boycott and believes this screening is in direct contradiction to her legacy and ongoing work as a revolutionary, the statement said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Glover pushes for Tel Aviv festival boycott | The Times of Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Danny Glover is an anti-American Communist and a Jew-hating SOB who I wouldn't piss on if he was on fire. Along with his girlfriend Mel Gibson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought they broke up.
Click to expand...

Inshallah.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and from Academia we have this:
> We, the undersigned anthropologists, are circulating this petition to voice our opposition to the ongoing Israeli violations of Palestinian rights, including the Israeli military occupation of the Gaza Strip, West Bank, and East Jerusalem, and to boycott Israeli academic institutions that are complicit in these violations.
> 
> The recent military assault on the Gaza Strip by Israel is only the latest reminder that the world’s governments and mainstream media do not hold Israel accountable for its violations of international law. As a community of scholars who study problems of power, oppression, and cultural hegemony, we have a moral responsibility to speak out and demand accountability from Israel and our own governments. Acting in solidarity with Palestinian civil society continues a disciplinary tradition of support for anticolonial and human rights struggles, itself an important departure from anthropology’s historical complicity with colonialism. As laid out in the American Anthropological Association (AAA)’s 1999 Declaration on Anthropology and Human Rights, “Anthropology as a profession is committed to the promotion and protection of the right of people and peoples everywhere to the full realization of their humanity…When any culture or society denies or permits the denial of such opportunity to any of its own members or others, the AAA has an ethical responsibility to protest and oppose such deprivation.”
> 
> Anthropologists for the Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions
> 
> Chip, chip, chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, over 2000 of top US universities and institutions have implemented anti boycott policies.  In other words, BDS has been outlawed on US campuses.
> 
> Another BDS flop!  Chip chip fart fart burp burp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like 250. Umbrella organisations might issue "condemnations", but they don't govern policies and proceedures of their individual members. Just another bit of desperate Hasbara from "Wrong again Rude-ee" and is girlfriends. Next.
Click to expand...



Really, mentally ill and challenged Challenger?  Ha ha ha.

Here is your BDS (Bowel Discharge Syndrome) VICTORY:

*Universities Standing Strong For Academic Freedom and Against Bigotry (running list)*

*The following is a list of institutions whose presidents or chancellors have publicly rejected the academic boycott of Israel in recent days. The American Council on Education, an umbrella of 1,800 institutions that is widely considered the largest higher education organization in the United States, has condemned the boycott. So has the Association of Public and Land-Grant Universities, which has 223 institutional members. The Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities, which represents 62 top institutions in the U.S. and Canada, has also expressed its strong opposition to the boycott, as has the American Association of University Professors, which counts more than 48,000 members. 134 Members of the U.S. House of Representatives have signed a letter condemning the boycott.*

(Updated 1:21 p.m. EST, 2/26. Current tally: 250)


American University (President Cornelius M. Kerwin)
Amherst College (President Carolyn A. Martin)
Arizona State University (President Michael Crow)
Auburn University (President Jay Gogue)
Bard College (President Leon Botstein)
Barnard College (President Debora Spar)
Bates College (President Clayton Spencer)
Birmingham Southern College (President Charles C. Krulak)
Boston University (President Robert A. Brown)
Bowdoin College (President Barry Mills)
Brandeis University (President Frederick M. Lawrence)
Brooklyn College, CUNY (President Karen Gould)
Brown University (President Christina Hull Paxton)
Bryn Mawr College (Interim President Kim Cassidy)
California State University (Chancellor Timothy P. White)
California State University, Northridge (President Dianne F. Harrison)
Capitol College (President Michael T. Wood)
Carnegie Mellon University (President Subra Suresh)
Case Western Reserve University (President Barbara R. Snyder)
Catholic University of America (President John H. Garvey)
City University of New York (Interim Chancellor William P. Kelly)
Clark University (President David P. Angel)
Clemson University (President Jim Clements)
Cleveland State University (President Ronald M. Berkman)
Colby College (President William D. Adams)
Colgate University (President Jeffrey Herbst)
College of Charleston (President P. George Benson)
College of the Holy Cross (President Philip L. Boroughs, S.J.)
College of Mount St. Joseph (President Tony Aretz)
College of New Jersey (President R. Barbara Gitenstein)
College of Staten Island (President William J. Fritz)
College of William & Mary (President W. Taylor Reveley III)
Colorado College (President Jill Tiefenthaler)
Colorado State University (President Anthony A. Frank)
Columbia University (President Lee C. Bollinger)
Connecticut College (President Katherine Bergeron)
Cornell University (President David Skorton)
Dartmouth College (President Philip J. Hanlon)
DePaul University (President Rev. Dennis H. Holtschneider, C.M.)
Dickinson College (President Nancy Roseman)
Drake University (President David Maxwell)
Drexel University (President John A. Fry)
Duke University (President Richard H. Brodhead)
Eckerd College (President Donald R. Eastman III)
Elon University (President Leo M. Lambert)
Emory University (President James Wagner)
Fairfield University (President Rev. Jeffrey P. von Arx, S.J.)
Fairleigh Dickinson University (President Sheldon Drucker)
Florida Atlantic University (Interim President Dennis J. Crudele)
Florida International University (President Mark B. Rosenberg)
Florida State University (President Eric J. Barron)
Fordham University (President Joseph M. McShane, S.J.)
Franklin & Marshall College (President Daniel R. Porterfield)
George Mason University (President Angel Cabrera)
George Washington University (President Steven Knapp)
Georgia Institute of Technology - Georgia Tech (President George P. “Bud” Peterson)
Georgetown University (President John J. DeGioia)
Gettysburg College (President Janet Morgan Riggs)
Goucher College (President Sanford J. Ungar)
Graduate Center, CUNY (President Chase F. Robinson)
Gratz College (President Joy W. Goldstein)
Hamilton College (President Joan Hinde Stewart)
Harvard University (President Drew Gilpin Faust)
Haverford College (President Daniel Weiss)
Hobart and William Smith Colleges (President Mark Gearan)
Hofstra University (President Stuart Rabinowitz)
Hood College (President Ronald J. Volpe)
Hunter College (President Jennifer J. Raab)
Indiana University (President Michael McRobbie)
Iowa State University (President Steven Leath)
Ithaca College (President Thomas Rochon)
Johns Hopkins University (President Ronald Joel Daniels)
Kansas State University (President Kirk Schultz)
Kean University of New Jersey (President Dawood Farahi)
Kenyon College (President Sean M. Decatur)
Lafayette College (President Alison Byerly)
Lawrence University (President Mark Burstein)
Lehigh University (President Alice P. Gast)
Liberty University (President Jerry Falwell, Jr.)
Los Angeles Community College District (President Miguel Santiago)
Louisiana State University System (President and Chancellor F. King Alexander)
Louisiana Tech University (President Leslie K. Guice)
Loyola University Maryland (President Rev. Brian F. Linnane, S.J.)
Maryland Institute College of Art (President Fred Lazarus, IV)
Massachusetts Institute of Technology (President L. Rafael Reif)
McDaniel College (President Roger Casey)
Miami University (President David C. Hodge)
Michigan State University (President Lou Anna K. Simon)
Middlebury College (President Ron Liebowitz)
Mississippi State University (President Mark E. Keenum)
Missouri University of Science and Technology (Chancellor Cheryl B. Schrader)
Montclair State University (President Susan A. Cole)
Mount St. Mary’s University (President Thomas H. Powell)
Muhlenberg College (President Peyton R. Helm)
Ner Israel Rabbinical College (President Rabbi Sheftel M. Neuberger)
New Jersey City University (President Susan Henderson)
New Jersey Institute of Technology (President Joel Bloom)
New York Medical College (Chancellor Edward C. Halperin)
New York University (President John Sexton)
North Carolina State University (Chancellor Randy Woodson)
Northeastern University (President Joseph E. Aoun)
Northeastern Illinois University (President Sharon Hahs)
Northern Arizona University (President John D. Haeger)
Northern Illinois University (President Doug Baker)
Northwestern University (President Morton O. Schapiro)
Notre Dame of Maryland University (President Joan Develin Coley)
Nova Southeastern University (President George Hanbury)
Oberlin College (President Marvin Krislov)
Occidental College (President Jonathan Veitch)
Ohio State University (President Joseph A. Alutto)
Pennsylvania State University (President Rodney Erickson)
Philadelphia University (President Stephen Spinelli, Jr.)
Pomona College (President David Oxtoby)
Portland State University (President Wim Wiewel)
Princeton University (President Christopher L. Eisgruber)
Purdue University (President Mitch Daniels)
Ramapo College (President Peter Philip Mercer)
Regent University (Chancellor Pat Robertson)
Rhode Island College (President Nancy Carriuolo)
Rice University (President David W. Leebron)
Rider University (President Mordechai Rozanski)
Rockefeller University (President Marc Tessier-Lavigne)
Roger Williams College (President Donald J. Farish)
Rowan University of New Jersey (Ali Houshmand)
Rutgers University (President Robert Barchi)
San Francisco State University (President Leslie E. Wong)
Sarah Lawrence College (President Karen Lawrence)
Seton Hall University (President A. Gabriel Esteban)
Sewanee: The University of the South (President John M. McCardell, Jr.)
Simmons College (President Helen Drinan)
Skidmore College (President Philip Glotzbach)
Smith College (President Kathleen McCartney)
South Carolina State University (President Thomas J. Elzey)
Southern Methodist University (President R. Gerald Turner)
St. John’s College (President Christopher B. Nelson)
St. Lawrence University (President William Fox)
St. Mary’s Seminary and University (President Rev. Thomas R. Hurst, S.S.)
Stanford University (President John L. Hennessy)
State University of New York (Chancellor Nancy L. Zimpher)
State University of New York at Buffalo (President Satish K. Tripathi)
Stevenson University (President Kevin J. Manning)
Stockton College (President Herman Saatkamp)
Swarthmore College (President Rebecca Chopp)
Syracuse University (Interim Chancellor Eric F. Spina)
Temple University (President Neil D. Theobald)
Thomas Edison State College (President George A. Pruitt)
Touro College and University System (President Alan Kadish)
Towson University (President Maravene Loeschke)
Trinity College (President James F. Jones, Jr.)
Tufts University (President Anthony P. Monaco)
Tulane University (President Scott S. Cowen)
Union College (President Stephen Ainlay)
University of Akron (President Luis M. Proenza)
University of Alabama (Chancellor Robert E. Witt)
University of Arizona (President Ann Weaver Hart)
University of California System (President Janet Napolitano)
University of California, Berkeley (Chancellor Nicholas Dirks)
University of California, Davis (Chancellor Linda P. B. Katehi)
University of California, Irvine (Chancellor Michael V. Drake)
University of California, Los Angeles (Chancellor Gene Block)
University of California, Riverside (Chancellor Kim A. Wilcox)
University of California, San Diego (Chancellor Pradeep K. Khosla)
University of California, San Francisco (Chancellor Sue Desmond-Hellmann)
University of California, Santa Barbara (Chancellor Henry Yang)
University of California, Santa Cruz (Chancellor George Blumenthal)
University of Central Florida (President John Hitt)
University of Chicago (President Robert J. Zimmer)
University of Cincinnati (President Santa J. Ono)
University of Colorado (President Bruce Benson)
University of Colorado Boulder (Chancellor Philip P. DiStefano)
University of Connecticut (President Susan Herbst)
University of Delaware (President Patrick T. Harker)
University of Denver (Chancellor Robert D. Coombe)
University of Florida (President J. Bernard Machen)
University of Hartford (President Walter Harrison)
University of Houston (President Renu Khator)
University of Illinois System (President Robert A. Easter)
University of Illinois at Chicago (Chancellor Paula Allen-Meares)
University of Illinois at Springfield (Chancellor Susan J. Koch)
University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign (Chancellor Phyllis Wise)
University of the Incarnate Word (President Louis J. Agnese, Jr.)
University of Iowa (President Sally Mason)
University of Kansas (Chancellor Bernadette Gray-Little)
University of Kentucky (President Eli Capilouto)
University of La Verne (President Devorah Lieberman)
University of Louisville (President Jim Ramsey)
University of Maryland, Baltimore County (President Freeman Hrabowski)
University of Maryland, College Park (President Wallace D. Loh)
University of Massachusetts Amherst (Chancellor Kumble Subbaswamy)
University of Massachusetts Boston (Chancellor J. Keith Motley)
University of Massachusetts, Dartmouth (Chancellor Divina Grossman)
University of Massachusetts Lowell (Chancellor Marty Meehan)
University of Massachusetts Medical School (Chancellor Michael F. Collins)
University of Miami (President Donna E. Shalala)
University of Michigan (President Mary Sue Coleman)
University of Minnesota (President Eric Kaler)
University of Mississippi (Chancellor Dan Jones)
University of Missouri (President Timothy M. Wolfe)
University of Missouri - Columbia (Interim Chancellor Steve Owens)
University of Missouri - Kansas City (Chancellor Leo E. Morton)
University of Missouri - St. Louis (Chancellor Thomas F. George)
University of Nebraska (President James B. Milliken)
University of Nevada, Las Vegas (President Neal Smatresk)
University of New Hampshire (President Mark W. Huddleston)
University of New Mexico (President Robert G. Frank)
University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill (Chancellor Carol L. Folt)
University of North Dakota (President Robert O. Kelley)
University of Notre Dame (President Rev. John I. Jenkins, C.S.C.)
University of Oregon (President Michael Gottfredson)
University of Pennsylvania (President Amy Gutmann)
University of Pittsburgh (Chancellor Mark A. Nordenberg)
University of Rhode Island (President David M. Dooley)
University of Rochester (President Joel Seligman)
University of South Carolina (President Harris Pastides)
University of South Dakota (President James W. Abbott)
University of South Florida (President Judy Genshaft)
University of Southern California (President C. L. Max Nikias)
University of Texas, Austin (President William C. Powers)
University of Texas at Dallas (President David E. Daniel)
University of Tulsa (President Steadman Upham)
University of Utah (President David W. Pershing)
University of Vermont (President Tom Sullivan)
University of Virginia (President Teresa Sullivan)
University of Washington (President Michael K. Young)
University of Western Ontario (President Amit Chakma)
University of Wisconsin - Madison (Chancellor Rebecca M. Blank)
University System of Georgia (Chancellor Hank M. Huckaby)
Ursinus College (President Bobby Fong)
Utah State University (President Stan L. Albrecht)
Vanderbilt University (Chancellor Nicholas S. Zeppos)
Vassar College (President Catharine Hill)
Virginia Commonwealth University (President Michael Rao)
Virginia Polytechnic Institute and State University - Virginia Tech (President Charles W. Steger)
Wake Forest University (President Nathan O. Hatch)
Washington College (President Mitchell Reiss)
Washington Adventist University (President Weymouth Spence)
Wayne State University (President M. Roy Wilson)
Washington University in St. Louis (Chancellor Mark S. Wrighton)
Webster University (President Elizabeth J. Stroble)
Wellesley College (President H. Kim Bottomly)
Wesleyan University (President Michael S. Roth)
West Virginia University (President E. Gordon Gee)
Western Kentucky University (President Gary Ransdell)
Willamette University (President Stephen Thorsett)
William Paterson University (President Kathleen Waldron)
Williams College (President Adam Falk)
Wright State University (President David R. Hopkins)
Xavier University (President Father Michael Graham)
Yale University (President Peter Salovey)
Yeshiva University (President Richard M. Joel)
In addition, the following institutions’ American Studies programs have withdrawn their membership in the American Studies Association (ASA) following its boycott vote:


Bard College
Brandeis University
Indiana University
Kenyon College
Penn State Harrisburg
University of Texas at Dallas
Furthermore, the following institutions have flatly denied being institutional members of the ASA, though the organization has listed them as such:


Brown University
Carnegie-Mellon University
Hamilton College
Northwestern University
Temple University
Trinity College
Tufts University
University of Alabama
University of Mississippi
University of Southern California
University of Utah
Willamette University
The editorial boards of the following student newspapers have also published editorials condemning the boycott of Israel and hailing their university administrations’ rejection thereof:


Duke University - The Chronicle
Lawrence University - The Lawrentian
North Carolina State University - The Technician
Swarthmore College - The Phoenix
Syracuse University - The Daily Orange
Tufts University - The Tufts Daily
University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill - The Daily Tar Heel
University of Virginia - The Cavalier Daily
_With thanks to William A. Jacobson at Legal Insurrection for his diligence._


----------



## montelatici

‘*Tip of the BDS iceberg': Kuwait excludes Veolia from $750m contract *

According to reliable sources in Kuwait, following this humiliating defeat, Veolia was compelled to withdraw from a tender for a project to expand the “Um Al-Haiman” waste water treatment station after qualifying for it. The project is valued at about $1.5 billion.

Even before this total loss of contracts worth $2.25B, Veolia had already lost or had to pull out of tenders worth approximately $24 billion, mainly in the UK, Sweden, Ireland and the U.S.




- See more at:  Tip of the BDS iceberg Kuwait excludes Veolia from 0m contract


----------



## Kondor3

montelatici said:


> ‘*Tip of the BDS iceberg': Kuwait excludes Veolia from $750m contract *
> 
> According to reliable sources in Kuwait, following this humiliating defeat, Veolia was compelled to withdraw from a tender for a project to expand the “Um Al-Haiman” waste water treatment station after qualifying for it. The project is valued at about $1.5 billion.
> 
> Even before this total loss of contracts worth $2.25B, Veolia had already lost or had to pull out of tenders worth approximately $24 billion, mainly in the UK, Sweden, Ireland and the U.S.
> 
> - See more at:  Tip of the BDS iceberg Kuwait excludes Veolia from 0m contract


Not to worry.

The US will simply find a way to funnel the difference (using your tax dollars) under the table to Israel, to make up for it, dividing it up and laundering it enough so you'll never find it.


----------



## montelatici

Kondor3 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘*Tip of the BDS iceberg': Kuwait excludes Veolia from $750m contract *
> 
> According to reliable sources in Kuwait, following this humiliating defeat, Veolia was compelled to withdraw from a tender for a project to expand the “Um Al-Haiman” waste water treatment station after qualifying for it. The project is valued at about $1.5 billion.
> 
> Even before this total loss of contracts worth $2.25B, Veolia had already lost or had to pull out of tenders worth approximately $24 billion, mainly in the UK, Sweden, Ireland and the U.S.
> 
> - See more at:  Tip of the BDS iceberg Kuwait excludes Veolia from 0m contract
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry.
> 
> The US will simply find a way to funnel the difference (using your tax dollars) under the table to Israel, to make up for it, dividing it up and laundering it enough so you'll never find it.
Click to expand...


You will find that when companies begin losing contracts worth billions because of their association with Israel, behaviors change.


----------



## Kondor3

montelatici said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘*Tip of the BDS iceberg': Kuwait excludes Veolia from $750m contract *
> 
> According to reliable sources in Kuwait, following this humiliating defeat, Veolia was compelled to withdraw from a tender for a project to expand the “Um Al-Haiman” waste water treatment station after qualifying for it. The project is valued at about $1.5 billion.
> 
> Even before this total loss of contracts worth $2.25B, Veolia had already lost or had to pull out of tenders worth approximately $24 billion, mainly in the UK, Sweden, Ireland and the U.S.
> 
> - See more at:  Tip of the BDS iceberg Kuwait excludes Veolia from 0m contract
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry.
> 
> The US will simply find a way to funnel the difference (using your tax dollars) under the table to Israel, to make up for it, dividing it up and laundering it enough so you'll never find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will find that when companies begin losing contracts worth billions because of their association with Israel, behaviors change.
Click to expand...

Nahhhhh... lightweight, temporary hits to the Israeli economy do not trump Israeli survival on the priority list...


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘*Tip of the BDS iceberg': Kuwait excludes Veolia from $750m contract *
> 
> According to reliable sources in Kuwait, following this humiliating defeat, Veolia was compelled to withdraw from a tender for a project to expand the “Um Al-Haiman” waste water treatment station after qualifying for it. The project is valued at about $1.5 billion.
> 
> Even before this total loss of contracts worth $2.25B, Veolia had already lost or had to pull out of tenders worth approximately $24 billion, mainly in the UK, Sweden, Ireland and the U.S.
> 
> - See more at:  Tip of the BDS iceberg Kuwait excludes Veolia from 0m contract
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry.
> 
> The US will simply find a way to funnel the difference (using your tax dollars) under the table to Israel, to make up for it, dividing it up and laundering it enough so you'll never find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will find that when companies begin losing contracts worth billions because of their association with Israel, behaviors change.
Click to expand...

I wonder if those racist pukes in BDS will boycott the Ebola vaccine when Israel perfects it shortly?  Hmmmmm?


----------



## Kondor3

Hossfly said:


> ...I wonder if those racist pukes in BDS will boycott the Ebola vaccine when Israel perfects it shortly?  Hmmmmm?


What's ironic, is that the Israelis would probably give them the vaccine as a humanitarian gesture.


----------



## aris2chat

montelatici said:


> ‘*Tip of the BDS iceberg': Kuwait excludes Veolia from $750m contract *
> 
> According to reliable sources in Kuwait, following this humiliating defeat, Veolia was compelled to withdraw from a tender for a project to expand the “Um Al-Haiman” waste water treatment station after qualifying for it. The project is valued at about $1.5 billion.
> 
> Even before this total loss of contracts worth $2.25B, Veolia had already lost or had to pull out of tenders worth approximately $24 billion, mainly in the UK, Sweden, Ireland and the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at:  Tip of the BDS iceberg Kuwait excludes Veolia from 0m contract



Western trade to Israel is on the rise is BDS really working


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and from Academia we have this:
> We, the undersigned anthropologists, are circulating this petition to voice our opposition to the ongoing Israeli violations of Palestinian rights, including the Israeli military occupation of the Gaza Strip, West Bank, and East Jerusalem, and to boycott Israeli academic institutions that are complicit in these violations.
> 
> The recent military assault on the Gaza Strip by Israel is only the latest reminder that the world’s governments and mainstream media do not hold Israel accountable for its violations of international law. As a community of scholars who study problems of power, oppression, and cultural hegemony, we have a moral responsibility to speak out and demand accountability from Israel and our own governments. Acting in solidarity with Palestinian civil society continues a disciplinary tradition of support for anticolonial and human rights struggles, itself an important departure from anthropology’s historical complicity with colonialism. As laid out in the American Anthropological Association (AAA)’s 1999 Declaration on Anthropology and Human Rights, “Anthropology as a profession is committed to the promotion and protection of the right of people and peoples everywhere to the full realization of their humanity…When any culture or society denies or permits the denial of such opportunity to any of its own members or others, the AAA has an ethical responsibility to protest and oppose such deprivation.”
> 
> Anthropologists for the Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions
> 
> Chip, chip, chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, over 2000 of top US universities and institutions have implemented anti boycott policies.  In other words, BDS has been outlawed on US campuses.
> 
> Another BDS flop!  Chip chip fart fart burp burp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like 250. Umbrella organisations might issue "condemnations", but they don't govern policies and proceedures of their individual members. Just another bit of desperate Hasbara from "Wrong again Rude-ee" and is girlfriends. Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really, mentally ill and challenged Challenger?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Here is your BDS (Bowel Discharge Syndrome) VICTORY:
> 
> *Universities Standing Strong For Academic Freedom and Against Bigotry (running list)*
> 
> *The following is a list of institutions whose presidents or chancellors have publicly rejected the academic boycott of Israel in recent days. The American Council on Education, an umbrella of 1,800 institutions that is widely considered the largest higher education organization in the United States, has condemned the boycott. So has the Association of Public and Land-Grant Universities, which has 223 institutional members. The Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities, which represents 62 top institutions in the U.S. and Canada, has also expressed its strong opposition to the boycott, as has the American Association of University Professors, which counts more than 48,000 members. 134 Members of the U.S. House of Representatives have signed a letter condemning the boycott.*
> 
> (Updated 1:21 p.m. EST, 2/26. Current tally: 250)
> 
> 
> American University (President Cornelius M. Kerwin)
> Amherst College (President Carolyn A. Martin)
> Arizona State University (President Michael Crow)
> Auburn University (President Jay Gogue)
> Bard College (President Leon Botstein)
> Barnard College (President Debora Spar)
> Bates College (President Clayton Spencer)
> Birmingham Southern College (President Charles C. Krulak)
> Boston University (President Robert A. Brown)
> Bowdoin College (President Barry Mills)
> Brandeis University (President Frederick M. Lawrence)
> Brooklyn College, CUNY (President Karen Gould)
> Brown University (President Christina Hull Paxton)
> Bryn Mawr College (Interim President Kim Cassidy)
> California State University (Chancellor Timothy P. White)
> California State University, Northridge (President Dianne F. Harrison)
> Capitol College (President Michael T. Wood)
> Carnegie Mellon University (President Subra Suresh)
> Case Western Reserve University (President Barbara R. Snyder)
> Catholic University of America (President John H. Garvey)
> City University of New York (Interim Chancellor William P. Kelly)
> Clark University (President David P. Angel)
> Clemson University (President Jim Clements)
> Cleveland State University (President Ronald M. Berkman)
> Colby College (President William D. Adams)
> Colgate University (President Jeffrey Herbst)
> College of Charleston (President P. George Benson)
> College of the Holy Cross (President Philip L. Boroughs, S.J.)
> College of Mount St. Joseph (President Tony Aretz)
> College of New Jersey (President R. Barbara Gitenstein)
> College of Staten Island (President William J. Fritz)
> College of William & Mary (President W. Taylor Reveley III)
> Colorado College (President Jill Tiefenthaler)
> Colorado State University (President Anthony A. Frank)
> Columbia University (President Lee C. Bollinger)
> Connecticut College (President Katherine Bergeron)
> Cornell University (President David Skorton)
> Dartmouth College (President Philip J. Hanlon)
> DePaul University (President Rev. Dennis H. Holtschneider, C.M.)
> Dickinson College (President Nancy Roseman)
> Drake University (President David Maxwell)
> Drexel University (President John A. Fry)
> Duke University (President Richard H. Brodhead)
> Eckerd College (President Donald R. Eastman III)
> Elon University (President Leo M. Lambert)
> Emory University (President James Wagner)
> Fairfield University (President Rev. Jeffrey P. von Arx, S.J.)
> Fairleigh Dickinson University (President Sheldon Drucker)
> Florida Atlantic University (Interim President Dennis J. Crudele)
> Florida International University (President Mark B. Rosenberg)
> Florida State University (President Eric J. Barron)
> Fordham University (President Joseph M. McShane, S.J.)
> Franklin & Marshall College (President Daniel R. Porterfield)
> George Mason University (President Angel Cabrera)
> George Washington University (President Steven Knapp)
> Georgia Institute of Technology - Georgia Tech (President George P. “Bud” Peterson)
> Georgetown University (President John J. DeGioia)
> Gettysburg College (President Janet Morgan Riggs)
> Goucher College (President Sanford J. Ungar)
> Graduate Center, CUNY (President Chase F. Robinson)
> Gratz College (President Joy W. Goldstein)
> Hamilton College (President Joan Hinde Stewart)
> Harvard University (President Drew Gilpin Faust)
> Haverford College (President Daniel Weiss)
> Hobart and William Smith Colleges (President Mark Gearan)
> Hofstra University (President Stuart Rabinowitz)
> Hood College (President Ronald J. Volpe)
> Hunter College (President Jennifer J. Raab)
> Indiana University (President Michael McRobbie)
> Iowa State University (President Steven Leath)
> Ithaca College (President Thomas Rochon)
> Johns Hopkins University (President Ronald Joel Daniels)
> Kansas State University (President Kirk Schultz)
> Kean University of New Jersey (President Dawood Farahi)
> Kenyon College (President Sean M. Decatur)
> Lafayette College (President Alison Byerly)
> Lawrence University (President Mark Burstein)
> Lehigh University (President Alice P. Gast)
> Liberty University (President Jerry Falwell, Jr.)
> Los Angeles Community College District (President Miguel Santiago)
> Louisiana State University System (President and Chancellor F. King Alexander)
> Louisiana Tech University (President Leslie K. Guice)
> Loyola University Maryland (President Rev. Brian F. Linnane, S.J.)
> Maryland Institute College of Art (President Fred Lazarus, IV)
> Massachusetts Institute of Technology (President L. Rafael Reif)
> McDaniel College (President Roger Casey)
> Miami University (President David C. Hodge)
> Michigan State University (President Lou Anna K. Simon)
> Middlebury College (President Ron Liebowitz)
> Mississippi State University (President Mark E. Keenum)
> Missouri University of Science and Technology (Chancellor Cheryl B. Schrader)
> Montclair State University (President Susan A. Cole)
> Mount St. Mary’s University (President Thomas H. Powell)
> Muhlenberg College (President Peyton R. Helm)
> Ner Israel Rabbinical College (President Rabbi Sheftel M. Neuberger)
> New Jersey City University (President Susan Henderson)
> New Jersey Institute of Technology (President Joel Bloom)
> New York Medical College (Chancellor Edward C. Halperin)
> New York University (President John Sexton)
> North Carolina State University (Chancellor Randy Woodson)
> Northeastern University (President Joseph E. Aoun)
> Northeastern Illinois University (President Sharon Hahs)
> Northern Arizona University (President John D. Haeger)
> Northern Illinois University (President Doug Baker)
> Northwestern University (President Morton O. Schapiro)
> Notre Dame of Maryland University (President Joan Develin Coley)
> Nova Southeastern University (President George Hanbury)
> Oberlin College (President Marvin Krislov)
> Occidental College (President Jonathan Veitch)
> Ohio State University (President Joseph A. Alutto)
> Pennsylvania State University (President Rodney Erickson)
> Philadelphia University (President Stephen Spinelli, Jr.)
> Pomona College (President David Oxtoby)
> Portland State University (President Wim Wiewel)
> Princeton University (President Christopher L. Eisgruber)
> Purdue University (President Mitch Daniels)
> Ramapo College (President Peter Philip Mercer)
> Regent University (Chancellor Pat Robertson)
> Rhode Island College (President Nancy Carriuolo)
> Rice University (President David W. Leebron)
> Rider University (President Mordechai Rozanski)
> Rockefeller University (President Marc Tessier-Lavigne)
> Roger Williams College (President Donald J. Farish)
> Rowan University of New Jersey (Ali Houshmand)
> Rutgers University (President Robert Barchi)
> San Francisco State University (President Leslie E. Wong)
> Sarah Lawrence College (President Karen Lawrence)
> Seton Hall University (President A. Gabriel Esteban)
> Sewanee: The University of the South (President John M. McCardell, Jr.)
> Simmons College (President Helen Drinan)
> Skidmore College (President Philip Glotzbach)
> Smith College (President Kathleen McCartney)
> South Carolina State University (President Thomas J. Elzey)
> Southern Methodist University (President R. Gerald Turner)
> St. John’s College (President Christopher B. Nelson)
> St. Lawrence University (President William Fox)
> St. Mary’s Seminary and University (President Rev. Thomas R. Hurst, S.S.)
> Stanford University (President John L. Hennessy)
> State University of New York (Chancellor Nancy L. Zimpher)
> State University of New York at Buffalo (President Satish K. Tripathi)
> Stevenson University (President Kevin J. Manning)
> Stockton College (President Herman Saatkamp)
> Swarthmore College (President Rebecca Chopp)
> Syracuse University (Interim Chancellor Eric F. Spina)
> Temple University (President Neil D. Theobald)
> Thomas Edison State College (President George A. Pruitt)
> Touro College and University System (President Alan Kadish)
> Towson University (President Maravene Loeschke)
> Trinity College (President James F. Jones, Jr.)
> Tufts University (President Anthony P. Monaco)
> Tulane University (President Scott S. Cowen)
> Union College (President Stephen Ainlay)
> University of Akron (President Luis M. Proenza)
> University of Alabama (Chancellor Robert E. Witt)
> University of Arizona (President Ann Weaver Hart)
> University of California System (President Janet Napolitano)
> University of California, Berkeley (Chancellor Nicholas Dirks)
> University of California, Davis (Chancellor Linda P. B. Katehi)
> University of California, Irvine (Chancellor Michael V. Drake)
> University of California, Los Angeles (Chancellor Gene Block)
> University of California, Riverside (Chancellor Kim A. Wilcox)
> University of California, San Diego (Chancellor Pradeep K. Khosla)
> University of California, San Francisco (Chancellor Sue Desmond-Hellmann)
> University of California, Santa Barbara (Chancellor Henry Yang)
> University of California, Santa Cruz (Chancellor George Blumenthal)
> University of Central Florida (President John Hitt)
> University of Chicago (President Robert J. Zimmer)
> University of Cincinnati (President Santa J. Ono)
> University of Colorado (President Bruce Benson)
> University of Colorado Boulder (Chancellor Philip P. DiStefano)
> University of Connecticut (President Susan Herbst)
> University of Delaware (President Patrick T. Harker)
> University of Denver (Chancellor Robert D. Coombe)
> University of Florida (President J. Bernard Machen)
> University of Hartford (President Walter Harrison)
> University of Houston (President Renu Khator)
> University of Illinois System (President Robert A. Easter)
> University of Illinois at Chicago (Chancellor Paula Allen-Meares)
> University of Illinois at Springfield (Chancellor Susan J. Koch)
> University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign (Chancellor Phyllis Wise)
> University of the Incarnate Word (President Louis J. Agnese, Jr.)
> University of Iowa (President Sally Mason)
> University of Kansas (Chancellor Bernadette Gray-Little)
> University of Kentucky (President Eli Capilouto)
> University of La Verne (President Devorah Lieberman)
> University of Louisville (President Jim Ramsey)
> University of Maryland, Baltimore County (President Freeman Hrabowski)
> University of Maryland, College Park (President Wallace D. Loh)
> University of Massachusetts Amherst (Chancellor Kumble Subbaswamy)
> University of Massachusetts Boston (Chancellor J. Keith Motley)
> University of Massachusetts, Dartmouth (Chancellor Divina Grossman)
> University of Massachusetts Lowell (Chancellor Marty Meehan)
> University of Massachusetts Medical School (Chancellor Michael F. Collins)
> University of Miami (President Donna E. Shalala)
> University of Michigan (President Mary Sue Coleman)
> University of Minnesota (President Eric Kaler)
> University of Mississippi (Chancellor Dan Jones)
> University of Missouri (President Timothy M. Wolfe)
> University of Missouri - Columbia (Interim Chancellor Steve Owens)
> University of Missouri - Kansas City (Chancellor Leo E. Morton)
> University of Missouri - St. Louis (Chancellor Thomas F. George)
> University of Nebraska (President James B. Milliken)
> University of Nevada, Las Vegas (President Neal Smatresk)
> University of New Hampshire (President Mark W. Huddleston)
> University of New Mexico (President Robert G. Frank)
> University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill (Chancellor Carol L. Folt)
> University of North Dakota (President Robert O. Kelley)
> University of Notre Dame (President Rev. John I. Jenkins, C.S.C.)
> University of Oregon (President Michael Gottfredson)
> University of Pennsylvania (President Amy Gutmann)
> University of Pittsburgh (Chancellor Mark A. Nordenberg)
> University of Rhode Island (President David M. Dooley)
> University of Rochester (President Joel Seligman)
> University of South Carolina (President Harris Pastides)
> University of South Dakota (President James W. Abbott)
> University of South Florida (President Judy Genshaft)
> University of Southern California (President C. L. Max Nikias)
> University of Texas, Austin (President William C. Powers)
> University of Texas at Dallas (President David E. Daniel)
> University of Tulsa (President Steadman Upham)
> University of Utah (President David W. Pershing)
> University of Vermont (President Tom Sullivan)
> University of Virginia (President Teresa Sullivan)
> University of Washington (President Michael K. Young)
> University of Western Ontario (President Amit Chakma)
> University of Wisconsin - Madison (Chancellor Rebecca M. Blank)
> University System of Georgia (Chancellor Hank M. Huckaby)
> Ursinus College (President Bobby Fong)
> Utah State University (President Stan L. Albrecht)
> Vanderbilt University (Chancellor Nicholas S. Zeppos)
> Vassar College (President Catharine Hill)
> Virginia Commonwealth University (President Michael Rao)
> Virginia Polytechnic Institute and State University - Virginia Tech (President Charles W. Steger)
> Wake Forest University (President Nathan O. Hatch)
> Washington College (President Mitchell Reiss)
> Washington Adventist University (President Weymouth Spence)
> Wayne State University (President M. Roy Wilson)
> Washington University in St. Louis (Chancellor Mark S. Wrighton)
> Webster University (President Elizabeth J. Stroble)
> Wellesley College (President H. Kim Bottomly)
> Wesleyan University (President Michael S. Roth)
> West Virginia University (President E. Gordon Gee)
> Western Kentucky University (President Gary Ransdell)
> Willamette University (President Stephen Thorsett)
> William Paterson University (President Kathleen Waldron)
> Williams College (President Adam Falk)
> Wright State University (President David R. Hopkins)
> Xavier University (President Father Michael Graham)
> Yale University (President Peter Salovey)
> Yeshiva University (President Richard M. Joel)
> In addition, the following institutions’ American Studies programs have withdrawn their membership in the American Studies Association (ASA) following its boycott vote:
> 
> 
> Bard College
> Brandeis University
> Indiana University
> Kenyon College
> Penn State Harrisburg
> University of Texas at Dallas
> Furthermore, the following institutions have flatly denied being institutional members of the ASA, though the organization has listed them as such:
> 
> 
> Brown University
> Carnegie-Mellon University
> Hamilton College
> Northwestern University
> Temple University
> Trinity College
> Tufts University
> University of Alabama
> University of Mississippi
> University of Southern California
> University of Utah
> Willamette University
> The editorial boards of the following student newspapers have also published editorials condemning the boycott of Israel and hailing their university administrations’ rejection thereof:
> 
> 
> Duke University - The Chronicle
> Lawrence University - The Lawrentian
> North Carolina State University - The Technician
> Swarthmore College - The Phoenix
> Syracuse University - The Daily Orange
> Tufts University - The Tufts Daily
> University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill - The Daily Tar Heel
> University of Virginia - The Cavalier Daily
> _With thanks to William A. Jacobson at Legal Insurrection for his diligence._
Click to expand...


Yes 250, as I said in my post #424 that you've cited....and your point is?


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘*Tip of the BDS iceberg': Kuwait excludes Veolia from $750m contract *
> 
> According to reliable sources in Kuwait, following this humiliating defeat, Veolia was compelled to withdraw from a tender for a project to expand the “Um Al-Haiman” waste water treatment station after qualifying for it. The project is valued at about $1.5 billion.
> 
> Even before this total loss of contracts worth $2.25B, Veolia had already lost or had to pull out of tenders worth approximately $24 billion, mainly in the UK, Sweden, Ireland and the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at:  Tip of the BDS iceberg Kuwait excludes Veolia from 0m contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western trade to Israel is on the rise is BDS really working
Click to expand...


Excellent article. Thanks for sharing. Alistair Sloan nails it in the second half. BDS is just the start.


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> ...Excellent article. Thanks for sharing. Alistair Sloan nails it in the second half. BDS is just the start.


Given that BDS has been on its feet since 2005, and given that to date it really hasn't accomplished diddly-squat, it appears that your 'start' needs a reboot.

Wake me up when anything more substantive happens that pushes the situation towards a tipping point.

'Til then, it's all more like radio-static and background noise, than anything meaningful.


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘*Tip of the BDS iceberg': Kuwait excludes Veolia from $750m contract *
> 
> According to reliable sources in Kuwait, following this humiliating defeat, Veolia was compelled to withdraw from a tender for a project to expand the “Um Al-Haiman” waste water treatment station after qualifying for it. The project is valued at about $1.5 billion.
> 
> Even before this total loss of contracts worth $2.25B, Veolia had already lost or had to pull out of tenders worth approximately $24 billion, mainly in the UK, Sweden, Ireland and the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at:  Tip of the BDS iceberg Kuwait excludes Veolia from 0m contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western trade to Israel is on the rise is BDS really working
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent article. Thanks for sharing. Alistair Sloan nails it in the second half. BDS is just the start.
Click to expand...


and now Egypt will be buying it's oil from Israel, trade will increase even more.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and from Academia we have this:
> We, the undersigned anthropologists, are circulating this petition to voice our opposition to the ongoing Israeli violations of Palestinian rights, including the Israeli military occupation of the Gaza Strip, West Bank, and East Jerusalem, and to boycott Israeli academic institutions that are complicit in these violations.
> 
> The recent military assault on the Gaza Strip by Israel is only the latest reminder that the world’s governments and mainstream media do not hold Israel accountable for its violations of international law. As a community of scholars who study problems of power, oppression, and cultural hegemony, we have a moral responsibility to speak out and demand accountability from Israel and our own governments. Acting in solidarity with Palestinian civil society continues a disciplinary tradition of support for anticolonial and human rights struggles, itself an important departure from anthropology’s historical complicity with colonialism. As laid out in the American Anthropological Association (AAA)’s 1999 Declaration on Anthropology and Human Rights, “Anthropology as a profession is committed to the promotion and protection of the right of people and peoples everywhere to the full realization of their humanity…When any culture or society denies or permits the denial of such opportunity to any of its own members or others, the AAA has an ethical responsibility to protest and oppose such deprivation.”
> 
> Anthropologists for the Boycott of Israeli Academic Institutions
> 
> Chip, chip, chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, over 2000 of top US universities and institutions have implemented anti boycott policies.  In other words, BDS has been outlawed on US campuses.
> 
> Another BDS flop!  Chip chip fart fart burp burp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like 250. Umbrella organisations might issue "condemnations", but they don't govern policies and proceedures of their individual members. Just another bit of desperate Hasbara from "Wrong again Rude-ee" and is girlfriends. Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really, mentally ill and challenged Challenger?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Here is your BDS (Bowel Discharge Syndrome) VICTORY:
> 
> *Universities Standing Strong For Academic Freedom and Against Bigotry (running list)*
> 
> *The following is a list of institutions whose presidents or chancellors have publicly rejected the academic boycott of Israel in recent days. The American Council on Education, an umbrella of 1,800 institutions that is widely considered the largest higher education organization in the United States, has condemned the boycott. So has the Association of Public and Land-Grant Universities, which has 223 institutional members. The Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities, which represents 62 top institutions in the U.S. and Canada, has also expressed its strong opposition to the boycott, as has the American Association of University Professors, which counts more than 48,000 members. 134 Members of the U.S. House of Representatives have signed a letter condemning the boycott.*
> 
> (Updated 1:21 p.m. EST, 2/26. Current tally: 250)
> 
> 
> American University (President Cornelius M. Kerwin)
> Amherst College (President Carolyn A. Martin)
> Arizona State University (President Michael Crow)
> Auburn University (President Jay Gogue)
> Bard College (President Leon Botstein)
> Barnard College (President Debora Spar)
> Bates College (President Clayton Spencer)
> Birmingham Southern College (President Charles C. Krulak)
> Boston University (President Robert A. Brown)
> Bowdoin College (President Barry Mills)
> Brandeis University (President Frederick M. Lawrence)
> Brooklyn College, CUNY (President Karen Gould)
> Brown University (President Christina Hull Paxton)
> Bryn Mawr College (Interim President Kim Cassidy)
> California State University (Chancellor Timothy P. White)
> California State University, Northridge (President Dianne F. Harrison)
> Capitol College (President Michael T. Wood)
> Carnegie Mellon University (President Subra Suresh)
> Case Western Reserve University (President Barbara R. Snyder)
> Catholic University of America (President John H. Garvey)
> City University of New York (Interim Chancellor William P. Kelly)
> Clark University (President David P. Angel)
> Clemson University (President Jim Clements)
> Cleveland State University (President Ronald M. Berkman)
> Colby College (President William D. Adams)
> Colgate University (President Jeffrey Herbst)
> College of Charleston (President P. George Benson)
> College of the Holy Cross (President Philip L. Boroughs, S.J.)
> College of Mount St. Joseph (President Tony Aretz)
> College of New Jersey (President R. Barbara Gitenstein)
> College of Staten Island (President William J. Fritz)
> College of William & Mary (President W. Taylor Reveley III)
> Colorado College (President Jill Tiefenthaler)
> Colorado State University (President Anthony A. Frank)
> Columbia University (President Lee C. Bollinger)
> Connecticut College (President Katherine Bergeron)
> Cornell University (President David Skorton)
> Dartmouth College (President Philip J. Hanlon)
> DePaul University (President Rev. Dennis H. Holtschneider, C.M.)
> Dickinson College (President Nancy Roseman)
> Drake University (President David Maxwell)
> Drexel University (President John A. Fry)
> Duke University (President Richard H. Brodhead)
> Eckerd College (President Donald R. Eastman III)
> Elon University (President Leo M. Lambert)
> Emory University (President James Wagner)
> Fairfield University (President Rev. Jeffrey P. von Arx, S.J.)
> Fairleigh Dickinson University (President Sheldon Drucker)
> Florida Atlantic University (Interim President Dennis J. Crudele)
> Florida International University (President Mark B. Rosenberg)
> Florida State University (President Eric J. Barron)
> Fordham University (President Joseph M. McShane, S.J.)
> Franklin & Marshall College (President Daniel R. Porterfield)
> George Mason University (President Angel Cabrera)
> George Washington University (President Steven Knapp)
> Georgia Institute of Technology - Georgia Tech (President George P. “Bud” Peterson)
> Georgetown University (President John J. DeGioia)
> Gettysburg College (President Janet Morgan Riggs)
> Goucher College (President Sanford J. Ungar)
> Graduate Center, CUNY (President Chase F. Robinson)
> Gratz College (President Joy W. Goldstein)
> Hamilton College (President Joan Hinde Stewart)
> Harvard University (President Drew Gilpin Faust)
> Haverford College (President Daniel Weiss)
> Hobart and William Smith Colleges (President Mark Gearan)
> Hofstra University (President Stuart Rabinowitz)
> Hood College (President Ronald J. Volpe)
> Hunter College (President Jennifer J. Raab)
> Indiana University (President Michael McRobbie)
> Iowa State University (President Steven Leath)
> Ithaca College (President Thomas Rochon)
> Johns Hopkins University (President Ronald Joel Daniels)
> Kansas State University (President Kirk Schultz)
> Kean University of New Jersey (President Dawood Farahi)
> Kenyon College (President Sean M. Decatur)
> Lafayette College (President Alison Byerly)
> Lawrence University (President Mark Burstein)
> Lehigh University (President Alice P. Gast)
> Liberty University (President Jerry Falwell, Jr.)
> Los Angeles Community College District (President Miguel Santiago)
> Louisiana State University System (President and Chancellor F. King Alexander)
> Louisiana Tech University (President Leslie K. Guice)
> Loyola University Maryland (President Rev. Brian F. Linnane, S.J.)
> Maryland Institute College of Art (President Fred Lazarus, IV)
> Massachusetts Institute of Technology (President L. Rafael Reif)
> McDaniel College (President Roger Casey)
> Miami University (President David C. Hodge)
> Michigan State University (President Lou Anna K. Simon)
> Middlebury College (President Ron Liebowitz)
> Mississippi State University (President Mark E. Keenum)
> Missouri University of Science and Technology (Chancellor Cheryl B. Schrader)
> Montclair State University (President Susan A. Cole)
> Mount St. Mary’s University (President Thomas H. Powell)
> Muhlenberg College (President Peyton R. Helm)
> Ner Israel Rabbinical College (President Rabbi Sheftel M. Neuberger)
> New Jersey City University (President Susan Henderson)
> New Jersey Institute of Technology (President Joel Bloom)
> New York Medical College (Chancellor Edward C. Halperin)
> New York University (President John Sexton)
> North Carolina State University (Chancellor Randy Woodson)
> Northeastern University (President Joseph E. Aoun)
> Northeastern Illinois University (President Sharon Hahs)
> Northern Arizona University (President John D. Haeger)
> Northern Illinois University (President Doug Baker)
> Northwestern University (President Morton O. Schapiro)
> Notre Dame of Maryland University (President Joan Develin Coley)
> Nova Southeastern University (President George Hanbury)
> Oberlin College (President Marvin Krislov)
> Occidental College (President Jonathan Veitch)
> Ohio State University (President Joseph A. Alutto)
> Pennsylvania State University (President Rodney Erickson)
> Philadelphia University (President Stephen Spinelli, Jr.)
> Pomona College (President David Oxtoby)
> Portland State University (President Wim Wiewel)
> Princeton University (President Christopher L. Eisgruber)
> Purdue University (President Mitch Daniels)
> Ramapo College (President Peter Philip Mercer)
> Regent University (Chancellor Pat Robertson)
> Rhode Island College (President Nancy Carriuolo)
> Rice University (President David W. Leebron)
> Rider University (President Mordechai Rozanski)
> Rockefeller University (President Marc Tessier-Lavigne)
> Roger Williams College (President Donald J. Farish)
> Rowan University of New Jersey (Ali Houshmand)
> Rutgers University (President Robert Barchi)
> San Francisco State University (President Leslie E. Wong)
> Sarah Lawrence College (President Karen Lawrence)
> Seton Hall University (President A. Gabriel Esteban)
> Sewanee: The University of the South (President John M. McCardell, Jr.)
> Simmons College (President Helen Drinan)
> Skidmore College (President Philip Glotzbach)
> Smith College (President Kathleen McCartney)
> South Carolina State University (President Thomas J. Elzey)
> Southern Methodist University (President R. Gerald Turner)
> St. John’s College (President Christopher B. Nelson)
> St. Lawrence University (President William Fox)
> St. Mary’s Seminary and University (President Rev. Thomas R. Hurst, S.S.)
> Stanford University (President John L. Hennessy)
> State University of New York (Chancellor Nancy L. Zimpher)
> State University of New York at Buffalo (President Satish K. Tripathi)
> Stevenson University (President Kevin J. Manning)
> Stockton College (President Herman Saatkamp)
> Swarthmore College (President Rebecca Chopp)
> Syracuse University (Interim Chancellor Eric F. Spina)
> Temple University (President Neil D. Theobald)
> Thomas Edison State College (President George A. Pruitt)
> Touro College and University System (President Alan Kadish)
> Towson University (President Maravene Loeschke)
> Trinity College (President James F. Jones, Jr.)
> Tufts University (President Anthony P. Monaco)
> Tulane University (President Scott S. Cowen)
> Union College (President Stephen Ainlay)
> University of Akron (President Luis M. Proenza)
> University of Alabama (Chancellor Robert E. Witt)
> University of Arizona (President Ann Weaver Hart)
> University of California System (President Janet Napolitano)
> University of California, Berkeley (Chancellor Nicholas Dirks)
> University of California, Davis (Chancellor Linda P. B. Katehi)
> University of California, Irvine (Chancellor Michael V. Drake)
> University of California, Los Angeles (Chancellor Gene Block)
> University of California, Riverside (Chancellor Kim A. Wilcox)
> University of California, San Diego (Chancellor Pradeep K. Khosla)
> University of California, San Francisco (Chancellor Sue Desmond-Hellmann)
> University of California, Santa Barbara (Chancellor Henry Yang)
> University of California, Santa Cruz (Chancellor George Blumenthal)
> University of Central Florida (President John Hitt)
> University of Chicago (President Robert J. Zimmer)
> University of Cincinnati (President Santa J. Ono)
> University of Colorado (President Bruce Benson)
> University of Colorado Boulder (Chancellor Philip P. DiStefano)
> University of Connecticut (President Susan Herbst)
> University of Delaware (President Patrick T. Harker)
> University of Denver (Chancellor Robert D. Coombe)
> University of Florida (President J. Bernard Machen)
> University of Hartford (President Walter Harrison)
> University of Houston (President Renu Khator)
> University of Illinois System (President Robert A. Easter)
> University of Illinois at Chicago (Chancellor Paula Allen-Meares)
> University of Illinois at Springfield (Chancellor Susan J. Koch)
> University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign (Chancellor Phyllis Wise)
> University of the Incarnate Word (President Louis J. Agnese, Jr.)
> University of Iowa (President Sally Mason)
> University of Kansas (Chancellor Bernadette Gray-Little)
> University of Kentucky (President Eli Capilouto)
> University of La Verne (President Devorah Lieberman)
> University of Louisville (President Jim Ramsey)
> University of Maryland, Baltimore County (President Freeman Hrabowski)
> University of Maryland, College Park (President Wallace D. Loh)
> University of Massachusetts Amherst (Chancellor Kumble Subbaswamy)
> University of Massachusetts Boston (Chancellor J. Keith Motley)
> University of Massachusetts, Dartmouth (Chancellor Divina Grossman)
> University of Massachusetts Lowell (Chancellor Marty Meehan)
> University of Massachusetts Medical School (Chancellor Michael F. Collins)
> University of Miami (President Donna E. Shalala)
> University of Michigan (President Mary Sue Coleman)
> University of Minnesota (President Eric Kaler)
> University of Mississippi (Chancellor Dan Jones)
> University of Missouri (President Timothy M. Wolfe)
> University of Missouri - Columbia (Interim Chancellor Steve Owens)
> University of Missouri - Kansas City (Chancellor Leo E. Morton)
> University of Missouri - St. Louis (Chancellor Thomas F. George)
> University of Nebraska (President James B. Milliken)
> University of Nevada, Las Vegas (President Neal Smatresk)
> University of New Hampshire (President Mark W. Huddleston)
> University of New Mexico (President Robert G. Frank)
> University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill (Chancellor Carol L. Folt)
> University of North Dakota (President Robert O. Kelley)
> University of Notre Dame (President Rev. John I. Jenkins, C.S.C.)
> University of Oregon (President Michael Gottfredson)
> University of Pennsylvania (President Amy Gutmann)
> University of Pittsburgh (Chancellor Mark A. Nordenberg)
> University of Rhode Island (President David M. Dooley)
> University of Rochester (President Joel Seligman)
> University of South Carolina (President Harris Pastides)
> University of South Dakota (President James W. Abbott)
> University of South Florida (President Judy Genshaft)
> University of Southern California (President C. L. Max Nikias)
> University of Texas, Austin (President William C. Powers)
> University of Texas at Dallas (President David E. Daniel)
> University of Tulsa (President Steadman Upham)
> University of Utah (President David W. Pershing)
> University of Vermont (President Tom Sullivan)
> University of Virginia (President Teresa Sullivan)
> University of Washington (President Michael K. Young)
> University of Western Ontario (President Amit Chakma)
> University of Wisconsin - Madison (Chancellor Rebecca M. Blank)
> University System of Georgia (Chancellor Hank M. Huckaby)
> Ursinus College (President Bobby Fong)
> Utah State University (President Stan L. Albrecht)
> Vanderbilt University (Chancellor Nicholas S. Zeppos)
> Vassar College (President Catharine Hill)
> Virginia Commonwealth University (President Michael Rao)
> Virginia Polytechnic Institute and State University - Virginia Tech (President Charles W. Steger)
> Wake Forest University (President Nathan O. Hatch)
> Washington College (President Mitchell Reiss)
> Washington Adventist University (President Weymouth Spence)
> Wayne State University (President M. Roy Wilson)
> Washington University in St. Louis (Chancellor Mark S. Wrighton)
> Webster University (President Elizabeth J. Stroble)
> Wellesley College (President H. Kim Bottomly)
> Wesleyan University (President Michael S. Roth)
> West Virginia University (President E. Gordon Gee)
> Western Kentucky University (President Gary Ransdell)
> Willamette University (President Stephen Thorsett)
> William Paterson University (President Kathleen Waldron)
> Williams College (President Adam Falk)
> Wright State University (President David R. Hopkins)
> Xavier University (President Father Michael Graham)
> Yale University (President Peter Salovey)
> Yeshiva University (President Richard M. Joel)
> In addition, the following institutions’ American Studies programs have withdrawn their membership in the American Studies Association (ASA) following its boycott vote:
> 
> 
> Bard College
> Brandeis University
> Indiana University
> Kenyon College
> Penn State Harrisburg
> University of Texas at Dallas
> Furthermore, the following institutions have flatly denied being institutional members of the ASA, though the organization has listed them as such:
> 
> 
> Brown University
> Carnegie-Mellon University
> Hamilton College
> Northwestern University
> Temple University
> Trinity College
> Tufts University
> University of Alabama
> University of Mississippi
> University of Southern California
> University of Utah
> Willamette University
> The editorial boards of the following student newspapers have also published editorials condemning the boycott of Israel and hailing their university administrations’ rejection thereof:
> 
> 
> Duke University - The Chronicle
> Lawrence University - The Lawrentian
> North Carolina State University - The Technician
> Swarthmore College - The Phoenix
> Syracuse University - The Daily Orange
> Tufts University - The Tufts Daily
> University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill - The Daily Tar Heel
> University of Virginia - The Cavalier Daily
> _With thanks to William A. Jacobson at Legal Insurrection for his diligence._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes 250, as I said in my post #424 that you've cited....and your point is?
Click to expand...


250?  Dumbass can't even read. This basically encompasses all of academia moron. Ha ha ha. 

*The following is a list of institutions whose presidents or chancellors have publicly rejected the academic boycott of Israel in recent days. The American Council on Education, an umbrella of 1,800 institutions that is widely considered the largest higher education organization in the United States, has condemned the boycott. So has the Association of Public and Land-Grant Universities, which has 223 institutional members. The Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities, which represents 62 top institutions in the U.S. and Canada, has also expressed its strong opposition to the boycott, as has the American Association of University Professors, which counts more than 48,000 members. 134 Members of the U.S. House of Representatives have signed a letter condemning the boycott.*


----------



## toastman

Can't wait till Israel's natural gas sales go through the roof. 

The future i bright for Israel. The Palestinian? Not so much


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘*Tip of the BDS iceberg': Kuwait excludes Veolia from $750m contract *
> 
> According to reliable sources in Kuwait, following this humiliating defeat, Veolia was compelled to withdraw from a tender for a project to expand the “Um Al-Haiman” waste water treatment station after qualifying for it. The project is valued at about $1.5 billion.
> 
> Even before this total loss of contracts worth $2.25B, Veolia had already lost or had to pull out of tenders worth approximately $24 billion, mainly in the UK, Sweden, Ireland and the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at:  Tip of the BDS iceberg Kuwait excludes Veolia from 0m contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western trade to Israel is on the rise is BDS really working
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent article. Thanks for sharing. Alistair Sloan nails it in the second half. BDS is just the start.
Click to expand...


It's not a start.  It's a bunch of a thugs, Jews haters, IslamoNazis and Neo Nazis barking.  The Bowel Dischargers have been DOD for the last 10 years and going backwards.


----------



## Beelzebub

I am sort of worried that BDS can be described as merely a plague of fleas.  What good can a plague of fleas do to one of the strongest economies in the world?

Israel s economy Shekeled and bound The Economist



> JUDGING by the actions of the Bank of Israel, Israel’s central bank, the economy is in worrying shape. The bank’s Monetary Committee, at its monthly meeting on August 25th, cut its main interest rate from 0.5% to 0.25%—the lowest on record.
> 
> Few had seen the cut coming. Bond prices prior to the move had implied that there would be no change in rates for the next three months. The bank had only just cut rates by a quarter of a percentage point the month before, matching the previous record low. Furthermore, the statement accompanying July’s cut had a hawkish tone, implying that the cycle of interest-rate cuts that had begun in September 2011 was at, or near, its end.
> 
> The main change since the July meeting has been the Israeli army’s latest incursion into Gaza, in response to rocket attacks on southern Israel. The hostilities have dented consumption, especially in the southern part of the country, near Gaza. Tourism, which accounts for 7% of Israel’s GDP, has slumped throughout the country, ruining this year’s peak summer season. But the Bank of Israel suggests that the fighting, and the drag on the economy it has produced, were not the main reason for the committee’s decision. Instead the bank noted that inflation is well below its 1-3% target and the economy has been slowing across the board. The most recent GDP figures—growth of 1.2% in the second quarter compared with a year before—were anaemic by Israel’s recent standards.
> 
> These unhappy trends may have been aggravated by the hostilities in Gaza, but they long preceded them. Israel’s economy had once seemed indomitable, shrugging off the financial crisis and a series of conflicts with Islamic militants in Gaza and southern Lebanon, among other trials. But growth has been slowly decelerating since 2011 (see chart). It remained perky enough to allow unemployment to continue to decline until the end of last year, to a low of 5.7%. The budget deficit has also been falling, to 2.4% of GDP for the year ending in May—the lowest level since 2007.




Maybe we should back off and ask that those who oppose Israel cancel BDS and tries to help its economy?
What do you say lads?


----------



## Roudy

Beelzebub said:


> I am sort of worried that BDS can be described as merely a plague of fleas.  What good can a plague of fleas do to one of the strongest economies in the world?
> 
> Israel s economy Shekeled and bound The Economist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUDGING by the actions of the Bank of Israel, Israel’s central bank, the economy is in worrying shape. The bank’s Monetary Committee, at its monthly meeting on August 25th, cut its main interest rate from 0.5% to 0.25%—the lowest on record.
> 
> Few had seen the cut coming. Bond prices prior to the move had implied that there would be no change in rates for the next three months. The bank had only just cut rates by a quarter of a percentage point the month before, matching the previous record low. Furthermore, the statement accompanying July’s cut had a hawkish tone, implying that the cycle of interest-rate cuts that had begun in September 2011 was at, or near, its end.
> 
> The main change since the July meeting has been the Israeli army’s latest incursion into Gaza, in response to rocket attacks on southern Israel. The hostilities have dented consumption, especially in the southern part of the country, near Gaza. Tourism, which accounts for 7% of Israel’s GDP, has slumped throughout the country, ruining this year’s peak summer season. But the Bank of Israel suggests that the fighting, and the drag on the economy it has produced, were not the main reason for the committee’s decision. Instead the bank noted that inflation is well below its 1-3% target and the economy has been slowing across the board. The most recent GDP figures—growth of 1.2% in the second quarter compared with a year before—were anaemic by Israel’s recent standards.
> 
> These unhappy trends may have been aggravated by the hostilities in Gaza, but they long preceded them. Israel’s economy had once seemed indomitable, shrugging off the financial crisis and a series of conflicts with Islamic militants in Gaza and southern Lebanon, among other trials. But growth has been slowly decelerating since 2011 (see chart). It remained perky enough to allow unemployment to continue to decline until the end of last year, to a low of 5.7%. The budget deficit has also been falling, to 2.4% of GDP for the year ending in May—the lowest level since 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should back off and ask that those who oppose Israel cancel BDS and tries to help its economy?
> What do you say lads?
Click to expand...


I say you're a fulla shit delusional anti Semite, and the Israeli economy keeps roaring ahead, despite a global economic meltdown and many other negative factors.  In fact, Israel seems to be one of the few nations that has managed to do well in the last few years, despite the economic crisis that has gripped the world recently.  

Israel Economy Profile 2014

Israel Economy Profile 2014

Israel has a technologically advanced market economy. Cut diamonds, high-technology equipment, and pharmaceuticals are among the leading exports. Its major imports include crude oil, grains, raw materials, and military equipment. Israel usually posts sizable trade deficits, which are covered by tourism and other service exports, as well as significant foreign investment inflows. Between 2004 and 2011, growth averaged nearly 5% per year, led by exports. The global financial crisis of 2008-09 spurred a brief recession in Israel, but the country entered the crisis with solid fundamentals, following years of prudent fiscal policy and a resilient banking sector. In 2010, Israel formally acceded to the OECD. Israel's economy also has weathered the Arab Spring because strong trade ties outside the Middle East have insulated the economy from spillover effects. The economy has recovered better than most advanced, comparably sized economies, but slowing demand domestically and internationally, and a strong shekel, have reduced forecasts for the next decade to the 3% level. Natural gas fields discovered off Israel's coast since 2009 have brightened Israel's energy security outlook. The Tamar and Leviathan fields were some of the world's largest offshore natural gas finds this past decade. The massive Leviathan field is not due to come online until 2018, but production from Tamar provided a one percentage point boost to Israel's GDP in 2013 and is expected to contribute 0.5% growth in 2014. In mid-2011, public protests arose around income inequality and rising housing and commodity prices. Israel's income inequality and poverty rates are among the highest of OECD countries and there is a broad perception among the public that a small number of "tycoons" have a cartel-like grip over the major parts of the economy. The government formed committees to address some of the grievances but has maintained that it will not engage in deficit spending to satisfy populist demands. In May 2013 the Israeli government, in a politically difficult process, passed an austerity budget to reign in the deficit and restore confidence in the government's fiscal position. Over the long term, Israel faces structural issues, including low labor participation rates for its fastest growing social segments - the ultra-orthodox and Arab-Israeli communities. Also, Israel's progressive, globally competitive, knowledge-based technology sector employs only 9% of the workforce, with the rest employed in manufacturing and services - sectors which face downward wage pressures from global competition.

$273.2 billion (2013 est.)
$264.5 billion (2012 est.)
$255.9 billion (2011 est.)
*note:* data are in 2013 US dollarsGDP (official exchange rate)$272.7 billion (2013 est.)

GDP - real growth rate3.3% (2013 est.)
3.4% (2012 est.)
4.6% (2011 est.)

GDP - per capita (PPP)$36,200 (2013 est.)
$34,300 (2012 est.)
$34,000 (2011 est.)
*note:* data are in 2013 US dollarsGross national saving22.2% of GDP (2013 est.)
21% of GDP (2012 est.)
21.4% of GDP (2011 est.)

GDP - composition, by end use
*household consumption: *56.1%
*government consumption:* 22.7%
*investment in fixed capital:* 19.6%
*investment in inventories:* 0.7%
*exports of goods and services:* 34.4%
*imports of goods and services:* -33.5%
(2013 est.)

GDP - composition by sector
*agriculture: *2.4%
*industry:* 31.2%
*services:* 66.4% (2013 est.)Population below poverty line21%
*note:* Israel's poverty line is $7.30 per person per day (2012)Labor force3.493 million (2013 est.)Labor force - by occupation*agriculture: *1.6%
*industry:* 18.1%
*services:* 80.3% (2012 est.)Unemployment rate5.8% (2013 est.)
6.8% (2012 est.)Unemployment, youth ages 15-24*total: *12.1%
*male:* 11.6%
*female:* 12.7% (2012)Household income or consumption by percentage share*lowest 10%: *2.5%
*highest 10%:* 24.3% (2008)Distribution of family income - Gini index37.6 (2012)
39.2 (2008)Budget*revenues: *$109.7 billion
*expenditures:* $113.9 billion (2013 est.)Taxes and other revenues40.2% of GDP (2013 est.)Budget surplus (+) or deficit (-)-1.5% of GDP (2013 est.)Public debt67.1% of GDP (2013 est.)
66.9% of GDP (2012 est.)Inflation rate (consumer prices)1.7% (2013 est.)
1.7% (2012 est.)Central bank discount rate1% (31 December 2013 est.)
1.75% (31 December 2012 est.)Commercial bank prime lending rate3.8% (31 December 2013 est.)
5.16% (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of narrow money$37.09 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
$32.48 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of broad money$151.2 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
$136.2 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of domestic credit$207.7 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
$192.3 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Market value of publicly traded shares$148.4 billion (31 December 2012 est.)
$145 billion (31 December 2011)
$218.1 billion (31 December 2010 est.)

Agriculture - productscitrus, vegetables, cotton; beef, poultry, dairy productsIndustrieshigh-technology products (including aviation, communications, computer-aided design and manufactures, medical electronics, fiber optics), wood and paper products, potash and phosphates, food, beverages, and tobacco, caustic soda, cement, construction, metal products, chemical products, plastics, cut diamonds, textiles, footwearIndustrial production growth rate5.5% (2013 est.)Current Account Balance$5.259 billion (2013 est.)
$609 million (2012 est.)Exports$60.67 billion (2013 est.)
$62.32 billion (2012 est.)Exports - commoditiesmachinery and equipment, software, cut diamonds, agricultural products, chemicals, textiles and apparelExports - partnersUS 27.8%, Hong Kong 7.7%, UK 5.7%, Belgium 4.6%, China 4.3% (2012)Imports$67.03 billion (2013 est.)
$71.67 billion (2012 est.)Imports - commoditiesraw materials, military equipment, investment goods, rough diamonds, fuels, grain, consumer goodsImports - partnersUS 12.9%, China 7.3%, Germany 6.3%, Switzerland 5.5%, Belgium 4.8% (2012)Reserves of foreign exchange and gold$80.74 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
$75.91 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Debt - external$96.3 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
$93.98 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of direct foreign investment - at home$86.04 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
$75.94 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of direct foreign investment - abroad$80.85 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
$74.75 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Exchange ratesnew Israeli shekels (ILS) per US dollar -
3.621 (2013 est.)
3.8559 (2012 est.)
3.739 (2010 est.)
3.93 (2009)
3.588 (2008)Fiscal yearcalendar year


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


>


So, did they stop selling them ?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


>


U.S. National Debt Clock Real Time


----------



## Roudy

toastman said:


> Can't wait till Israel's natural gas sales go through the roof.
> 
> The future i bright for Israel. The Palestinian? Not so much



Once Israel becomes a gas supplier to Western Europe, the BDS will decease as a result of a massive bowel discharge.  Praise be to the Allah.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sort of worried that BDS can be described as merely a plague of fleas.  What good can a plague of fleas do to one of the strongest economies in the world?
> 
> Israel s economy Shekeled and bound The Economist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUDGING by the actions of the Bank of Israel, Israel’s central bank, the economy is in worrying shape. The bank’s Monetary Committee, at its monthly meeting on August 25th, cut its main interest rate from 0.5% to 0.25%—the lowest on record.
> 
> Few had seen the cut coming. Bond prices prior to the move had implied that there would be no change in rates for the next three months. The bank had only just cut rates by a quarter of a percentage point the month before, matching the previous record low. Furthermore, the statement accompanying July’s cut had a hawkish tone, implying that the cycle of interest-rate cuts that had begun in September 2011 was at, or near, its end.
> 
> The main change since the July meeting has been the Israeli army’s latest incursion into Gaza, in response to rocket attacks on southern Israel. The hostilities have dented consumption, especially in the southern part of the country, near Gaza. Tourism, which accounts for 7% of Israel’s GDP, has slumped throughout the country, ruining this year’s peak summer season. But the Bank of Israel suggests that the fighting, and the drag on the economy it has produced, were not the main reason for the committee’s decision. Instead the bank noted that inflation is well below its 1-3% target and the economy has been slowing across the board. The most recent GDP figures—growth of 1.2% in the second quarter compared with a year before—were anaemic by Israel’s recent standards.
> 
> These unhappy trends may have been aggravated by the hostilities in Gaza, but they long preceded them. Israel’s economy had once seemed indomitable, shrugging off the financial crisis and a series of conflicts with Islamic militants in Gaza and southern Lebanon, among other trials. But growth has been slowly decelerating since 2011 (see chart). It remained perky enough to allow unemployment to continue to decline until the end of last year, to a low of 5.7%. The budget deficit has also been falling, to 2.4% of GDP for the year ending in May—the lowest level since 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should back off and ask that those who oppose Israel cancel BDS and tries to help its economy?
> What do you say lads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say you're a fulla shit delusional anti Semite, and the Israeli economy keeps roaring ahead, despite a global economic meltdown and many other negative factors.  In fact, Israel seems to be one of the few nations that has managed to do well in the last few years, despite the economic crisis that has gripped the world recently.
> 
> Israel Economy Profile 2014
> 
> Israel Economy Profile 2014
> 
> Israel has a technologically advanced market economy. Cut diamonds, high-technology equipment, and pharmaceuticals are among the leading exports. Its major imports include crude oil, grains, raw materials, and military equipment. Israel usually posts sizable trade deficits, which are covered by tourism and other service exports, as well as significant foreign investment inflows. Between 2004 and 2011, growth averaged nearly 5% per year, led by exports. The global financial crisis of 2008-09 spurred a brief recession in Israel, but the country entered the crisis with solid fundamentals, following years of prudent fiscal policy and a resilient banking sector. In 2010, Israel formally acceded to the OECD. Israel's economy also has weathered the Arab Spring because strong trade ties outside the Middle East have insulated the economy from spillover effects. The economy has recovered better than most advanced, comparably sized economies, but slowing demand domestically and internationally, and a strong shekel, have reduced forecasts for the next decade to the 3% level. Natural gas fields discovered off Israel's coast since 2009 have brightened Israel's energy security outlook. The Tamar and Leviathan fields were some of the world's largest offshore natural gas finds this past decade. The massive Leviathan field is not due to come online until 2018, but production from Tamar provided a one percentage point boost to Israel's GDP in 2013 and is expected to contribute 0.5% growth in 2014. In mid-2011, public protests arose around income inequality and rising housing and commodity prices. Israel's income inequality and poverty rates are among the highest of OECD countries and there is a broad perception among the public that a small number of "tycoons" have a cartel-like grip over the major parts of the economy. The government formed committees to address some of the grievances but has maintained that it will not engage in deficit spending to satisfy populist demands. In May 2013 the Israeli government, in a politically difficult process, passed an austerity budget to reign in the deficit and restore confidence in the government's fiscal position. Over the long term, Israel faces structural issues, including low labor participation rates for its fastest growing social segments - the ultra-orthodox and Arab-Israeli communities. Also, Israel's progressive, globally competitive, knowledge-based technology sector employs only 9% of the workforce, with the rest employed in manufacturing and services - sectors which face downward wage pressures from global competition.
> 
> $273.2 billion (2013 est.)
> $264.5 billion (2012 est.)
> $255.9 billion (2011 est.)
> *note:* data are in 2013 US dollarsGDP (official exchange rate)$272.7 billion (2013 est.)
> 
> GDP - real growth rate3.3% (2013 est.)
> 3.4% (2012 est.)
> 4.6% (2011 est.)
> 
> GDP - per capita (PPP)$36,200 (2013 est.)
> $34,300 (2012 est.)
> $34,000 (2011 est.)
> *note:* data are in 2013 US dollarsGross national saving22.2% of GDP (2013 est.)
> 21% of GDP (2012 est.)
> 21.4% of GDP (2011 est.)
> 
> GDP - composition, by end use
> *household consumption: *56.1%
> *government consumption:* 22.7%
> *investment in fixed capital:* 19.6%
> *investment in inventories:* 0.7%
> *exports of goods and services:* 34.4%
> *imports of goods and services:* -33.5%
> (2013 est.)
> 
> GDP - composition by sector
> *agriculture: *2.4%
> *industry:* 31.2%
> *services:* 66.4% (2013 est.)Population below poverty line21%
> *note:* Israel's poverty line is $7.30 per person per day (2012)Labor force3.493 million (2013 est.)Labor force - by occupation*agriculture: *1.6%
> *industry:* 18.1%
> *services:* 80.3% (2012 est.)Unemployment rate5.8% (2013 est.)
> 6.8% (2012 est.)Unemployment, youth ages 15-24*total: *12.1%
> *male:* 11.6%
> *female:* 12.7% (2012)Household income or consumption by percentage share*lowest 10%: *2.5%
> *highest 10%:* 24.3% (2008)Distribution of family income - Gini index37.6 (2012)
> 39.2 (2008)Budget*revenues: *$109.7 billion
> *expenditures:* $113.9 billion (2013 est.)Taxes and other revenues40.2% of GDP (2013 est.)Budget surplus (+) or deficit (-)-1.5% of GDP (2013 est.)Public debt67.1% of GDP (2013 est.)
> 66.9% of GDP (2012 est.)Inflation rate (consumer prices)1.7% (2013 est.)
> 1.7% (2012 est.)Central bank discount rate1% (31 December 2013 est.)
> 1.75% (31 December 2012 est.)Commercial bank prime lending rate3.8% (31 December 2013 est.)
> 5.16% (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of narrow money$37.09 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
> $32.48 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of broad money$151.2 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
> $136.2 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of domestic credit$207.7 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
> $192.3 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Market value of publicly traded shares$148.4 billion (31 December 2012 est.)
> $145 billion (31 December 2011)
> $218.1 billion (31 December 2010 est.)
> 
> Agriculture - productscitrus, vegetables, cotton; beef, poultry, dairy productsIndustrieshigh-technology products (including aviation, communications, computer-aided design and manufactures, medical electronics, fiber optics), wood and paper products, potash and phosphates, food, beverages, and tobacco, caustic soda, cement, construction, metal products, chemical products, plastics, cut diamonds, textiles, footwearIndustrial production growth rate5.5% (2013 est.)Current Account Balance$5.259 billion (2013 est.)
> $609 million (2012 est.)Exports$60.67 billion (2013 est.)
> $62.32 billion (2012 est.)Exports - commoditiesmachinery and equipment, software, cut diamonds, agricultural products, chemicals, textiles and apparelExports - partnersUS 27.8%, Hong Kong 7.7%, UK 5.7%, Belgium 4.6%, China 4.3% (2012)Imports$67.03 billion (2013 est.)
> $71.67 billion (2012 est.)Imports - commoditiesraw materials, military equipment, investment goods, rough diamonds, fuels, grain, consumer goodsImports - partnersUS 12.9%, China 7.3%, Germany 6.3%, Switzerland 5.5%, Belgium 4.8% (2012)Reserves of foreign exchange and gold$80.74 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
> $75.91 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Debt - external$96.3 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
> $93.98 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of direct foreign investment - at home$86.04 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
> $75.94 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of direct foreign investment - abroad$80.85 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
> $74.75 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Exchange ratesnew Israeli shekels (ILS) per US dollar -
> 3.621 (2013 est.)
> 3.8559 (2012 est.)
> 3.739 (2010 est.)
> 3.93 (2009)
> 3.588 (2008)Fiscal yearcalendar year
Click to expand...


Got to love this, Wrong again Rude-ee tries to rebut the Economist article and his rebuttal actually agrees with the Economist analysis. BTW, "est" is short or "estimated" in other words, unsubstantiated made up figures. Too funny for words.


----------



## Challenger

And now from Denmark

Danish stores halts sales of cosmetics from illegal settlements DanWatch


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sort of worried that BDS can be described as merely a plague of fleas.  What good can a plague of fleas do to one of the strongest economies in the world?
> 
> Israel s economy Shekeled and bound The Economist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUDGING by the actions of the Bank of Israel, Israel’s central bank, the economy is in worrying shape. The bank’s Monetary Committee, at its monthly meeting on August 25th, cut its main interest rate from 0.5% to 0.25%—the lowest on record.
> 
> Few had seen the cut coming. Bond prices prior to the move had implied that there would be no change in rates for the next three months. The bank had only just cut rates by a quarter of a percentage point the month before, matching the previous record low. Furthermore, the statement accompanying July’s cut had a hawkish tone, implying that the cycle of interest-rate cuts that had begun in September 2011 was at, or near, its end.
> 
> The main change since the July meeting has been the Israeli army’s latest incursion into Gaza, in response to rocket attacks on southern Israel. The hostilities have dented consumption, especially in the southern part of the country, near Gaza. Tourism, which accounts for 7% of Israel’s GDP, has slumped throughout the country, ruining this year’s peak summer season. But the Bank of Israel suggests that the fighting, and the drag on the economy it has produced, were not the main reason for the committee’s decision. Instead the bank noted that inflation is well below its 1-3% target and the economy has been slowing across the board. The most recent GDP figures—growth of 1.2% in the second quarter compared with a year before—were anaemic by Israel’s recent standards.
> 
> These unhappy trends may have been aggravated by the hostilities in Gaza, but they long preceded them. Israel’s economy had once seemed indomitable, shrugging off the financial crisis and a series of conflicts with Islamic militants in Gaza and southern Lebanon, among other trials. But growth has been slowly decelerating since 2011 (see chart). It remained perky enough to allow unemployment to continue to decline until the end of last year, to a low of 5.7%. The budget deficit has also been falling, to 2.4% of GDP for the year ending in May—the lowest level since 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should back off and ask that those who oppose Israel cancel BDS and tries to help its economy?
> What do you say lads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say you're a fulla shit delusional anti Semite, and the Israeli economy keeps roaring ahead, despite a global economic meltdown and many other negative factors.  In fact, Israel seems to be one of the few nations that has managed to do well in the last few years, despite the economic crisis that has gripped the world recently.
> 
> Israel Economy Profile 2014
> 
> Israel Economy Profile 2014
> 
> Israel has a technologically advanced market economy. Cut diamonds, high-technology equipment, and pharmaceuticals are among the leading exports. Its major imports include crude oil, grains, raw materials, and military equipment. Israel usually posts sizable trade deficits, which are covered by tourism and other service exports, as well as significant foreign investment inflows. Between 2004 and 2011, growth averaged nearly 5% per year, led by exports. The global financial crisis of 2008-09 spurred a brief recession in Israel, but the country entered the crisis with solid fundamentals, following years of prudent fiscal policy and a resilient banking sector. In 2010, Israel formally acceded to the OECD. Israel's economy also has weathered the Arab Spring because strong trade ties outside the Middle East have insulated the economy from spillover effects. The economy has recovered better than most advanced, comparably sized economies, but slowing demand domestically and internationally, and a strong shekel, have reduced forecasts for the next decade to the 3% level. Natural gas fields discovered off Israel's coast since 2009 have brightened Israel's energy security outlook. The Tamar and Leviathan fields were some of the world's largest offshore natural gas finds this past decade. The massive Leviathan field is not due to come online until 2018, but production from Tamar provided a one percentage point boost to Israel's GDP in 2013 and is expected to contribute 0.5% growth in 2014. In mid-2011, public protests arose around income inequality and rising housing and commodity prices. Israel's income inequality and poverty rates are among the highest of OECD countries and there is a broad perception among the public that a small number of "tycoons" have a cartel-like grip over the major parts of the economy. The government formed committees to address some of the grievances but has maintained that it will not engage in deficit spending to satisfy populist demands. In May 2013 the Israeli government, in a politically difficult process, passed an austerity budget to reign in the deficit and restore confidence in the government's fiscal position. Over the long term, Israel faces structural issues, including low labor participation rates for its fastest growing social segments - the ultra-orthodox and Arab-Israeli communities. Also, Israel's progressive, globally competitive, knowledge-based technology sector employs only 9% of the workforce, with the rest employed in manufacturing and services - sectors which face downward wage pressures from global competition.
> 
> $273.2 billion (2013 est.)
> $264.5 billion (2012 est.)
> $255.9 billion (2011 est.)
> *note:* data are in 2013 US dollarsGDP (official exchange rate)$272.7 billion (2013 est.)
> 
> GDP - real growth rate3.3% (2013 est.)
> 3.4% (2012 est.)
> 4.6% (2011 est.)
> 
> GDP - per capita (PPP)$36,200 (2013 est.)
> $34,300 (2012 est.)
> $34,000 (2011 est.)
> *note:* data are in 2013 US dollarsGross national saving22.2% of GDP (2013 est.)
> 21% of GDP (2012 est.)
> 21.4% of GDP (2011 est.)
> 
> GDP - composition, by end use
> *household consumption: *56.1%
> *government consumption:* 22.7%
> *investment in fixed capital:* 19.6%
> *investment in inventories:* 0.7%
> *exports of goods and services:* 34.4%
> *imports of goods and services:* -33.5%
> (2013 est.)
> 
> GDP - composition by sector
> *agriculture: *2.4%
> *industry:* 31.2%
> *services:* 66.4% (2013 est.)Population below poverty line21%
> *note:* Israel's poverty line is $7.30 per person per day (2012)Labor force3.493 million (2013 est.)Labor force - by occupation*agriculture: *1.6%
> *industry:* 18.1%
> *services:* 80.3% (2012 est.)Unemployment rate5.8% (2013 est.)
> 6.8% (2012 est.)Unemployment, youth ages 15-24*total: *12.1%
> *male:* 11.6%
> *female:* 12.7% (2012)Household income or consumption by percentage share*lowest 10%: *2.5%
> *highest 10%:* 24.3% (2008)Distribution of family income - Gini index37.6 (2012)
> 39.2 (2008)Budget*revenues: *$109.7 billion
> *expenditures:* $113.9 billion (2013 est.)Taxes and other revenues40.2% of GDP (2013 est.)Budget surplus (+) or deficit (-)-1.5% of GDP (2013 est.)Public debt67.1% of GDP (2013 est.)
> 66.9% of GDP (2012 est.)Inflation rate (consumer prices)1.7% (2013 est.)
> 1.7% (2012 est.)Central bank discount rate1% (31 December 2013 est.)
> 1.75% (31 December 2012 est.)Commercial bank prime lending rate3.8% (31 December 2013 est.)
> 5.16% (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of narrow money$37.09 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
> $32.48 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of broad money$151.2 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
> $136.2 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of domestic credit$207.7 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
> $192.3 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Market value of publicly traded shares$148.4 billion (31 December 2012 est.)
> $145 billion (31 December 2011)
> $218.1 billion (31 December 2010 est.)
> 
> Agriculture - productscitrus, vegetables, cotton; beef, poultry, dairy productsIndustrieshigh-technology products (including aviation, communications, computer-aided design and manufactures, medical electronics, fiber optics), wood and paper products, potash and phosphates, food, beverages, and tobacco, caustic soda, cement, construction, metal products, chemical products, plastics, cut diamonds, textiles, footwearIndustrial production growth rate5.5% (2013 est.)Current Account Balance$5.259 billion (2013 est.)
> $609 million (2012 est.)Exports$60.67 billion (2013 est.)
> $62.32 billion (2012 est.)Exports - commoditiesmachinery and equipment, software, cut diamonds, agricultural products, chemicals, textiles and apparelExports - partnersUS 27.8%, Hong Kong 7.7%, UK 5.7%, Belgium 4.6%, China 4.3% (2012)Imports$67.03 billion (2013 est.)
> $71.67 billion (2012 est.)Imports - commoditiesraw materials, military equipment, investment goods, rough diamonds, fuels, grain, consumer goodsImports - partnersUS 12.9%, China 7.3%, Germany 6.3%, Switzerland 5.5%, Belgium 4.8% (2012)Reserves of foreign exchange and gold$80.74 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
> $75.91 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Debt - external$96.3 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
> $93.98 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of direct foreign investment - at home$86.04 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
> $75.94 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Stock of direct foreign investment - abroad$80.85 billion (31 December 2013 est.)
> $74.75 billion (31 December 2012 est.)Exchange ratesnew Israeli shekels (ILS) per US dollar -
> 3.621 (2013 est.)
> 3.8559 (2012 est.)
> 3.739 (2010 est.)
> 3.93 (2009)
> 3.588 (2008)Fiscal yearcalendar year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got to love this, Wrong again Rude-ee tries to rebut the Economist article and his rebuttal actually agrees with the Economist analysis. BTW, "est" is short or "estimated" in other words, unsubstantiated made up figures. Too funny for words.
Click to expand...


An "ARTICLE"?  Ha ha ha. I'll take actual figures from an unbiased source showing the Israeli economy grew in all sectors over the last four years with same projections for 2014 than some stupid opinion piece in a magazine notorious for being left wing.


----------



## Challenger

Every little bit helps.

Activists occupied the Israel pavilion at the SIAL 2014 food industry trade fair in the Paris suburb of Villepinte on Tuesday.

Video Activists occupy Israel pavilion at Paris trade show The Electronic Intifada

Chip, chip, chip...


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Every little bit helps.
> 
> Activists occupied the Israel pavilion at the SIAL 2014 food industry trade fair in the Paris suburb of Villepinte on Tuesday.
> 
> Video Activists occupy Israel pavilion at Paris trade show The Electronic Intifada
> 
> Chip, chip, chip...



More from "electronic inti-FARTA" about what French Mooooslems did?  

  Challenged donkeys will bray bray bray...


----------



## Challenger

And now American Christian organisations join in:

Connecticut Conference of the United Church of Christ The Connecticut Conference of the United Church of Christ approved a resolution Friday night to divest itself of investments with any companies profiting from the occupation of the Palestine Territories by the State of Israel. - Hartford Courant

chip, chip, chip..


----------



## aris2chat

Israeli household wealth grew 13% in year, among highest gains in world

The richest 1% of the world’s population has gotten richer over the past year and now controls more than 48% of the world’s wealth, according to a report released on Tuesday by the Swiss bank Credit Suisse. It warned that the growing concentration of wealth in fewer hands could set off a recession.

In Israel, Credit Suisse found that household wealth grew 13% from 2013, making it among the fastest-growing economies. Among the 50 countries surveyed in the bank’s Global Wealth Report 2014, Israel was the eighth fastest-growing.

Worldwide, household wealth increased 8.3%. In the United States it climbed 11.4% and in Europe 10.6%.

But the gains were distributed unequally. In Israel, 67.3% of all wealth in the country was controlled by the wealthiest 10% of households. On this score, economic inequality in Israel was lower than in the United States, where the top 10% held 74.6% of the wealth, as well as Sweden (68.6%) and Switzerland (71.9%), but higher than countries such as Britain (54.1%), Italy (51.5%) and Germany (61.7%).

Moreover, the top 10% of Israeli households increased their share of the country’s total wealth over the last 14 years. In 2000, Credit Suisse said they controlled 62.4%, a figure that rose to 64.6% seven years later.

The report put Israeli among the world’s richest in term of capital, with an average of $150,000 per adult based on current exchange rates. But the number of Israeli millionaires didn’t grow very much in the 14 years, suggesting that the growth in wealth didn’t so much add to the rolls of the newly wealthy as it increased the wealth of those who were already at the top.

All told, the world’s wealth has more than doubled since 2000, to $263 trillion from $117 trillion. But although the Credit Suisse report was published by the bank’s Private Banking & Wealth Management division, it warned that the poor distribution of the world’s wealth risked sending the global economy into recession.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> More from "electronic inti-FARTA" about what French Mooooslems did?
> 
> Challenged donkeys will bray bray bray...



The Electronic Intefada achieved a huge boost to it's credibility and readership when it achieved 15 million page views recently, along with other pro-Palestinian sites like IMEMC. So much so that Zionist JSIL or it's minions launched a DDoS attack on these and other sites yesterday. 

Proves conclusively the Zio-nuts are running scared when they try to censor the truth.


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Advertisement
> *Israeli household wealth grew 13% in year, among highest gains in world*



From the same source:
"Income inequality in Israel is greater than in Britain and in Germany." and "Credit Suisse report warns that growing global wealth inequality poses recession risk." Economic bunbbles have a nasty habit of bursting.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from "electronic inti-FARTA" about what French Mooooslems did?
> 
> Challenged donkeys will bray bray bray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Electronic Intefada achieved a huge boost to it's credibility and readership when it achieved 15 million page views recently, along with other pro-Palestinian sites like IMEMC. So much so that Zionist JSIL or it's minions launched a DDoS attack on these and other sites yesterday.
> 
> Proves conclusively the Zio-nuts are running scared when they try to censor the truth.
Click to expand...


Posting jerkoff articles from garbage Mooooslem sites like intiFARTA has nothing to do with the truth.  That's what these sites do, post bullshit articles about Israel's imminent destruction for for people like you to jerk off to.  

Keep jerking. LOL


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advertisement
> *Israeli household wealth grew 13% in year, among highest gains in world*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the same source:
> "Income inequality in Israel is greater than in Britain and in Germany." and "Credit Suisse report warns that growing global wealth inequality poses recession risk." Economic bunbbles have a nasty habit of bursting.
Click to expand...


So?  There is income "inequality " in almost every nation. Where it's most pronounced is Moooslem shitholes.


----------



## Beelzebub

Yeah.   The 'Israel gas boon' is a good one.
The cash will mostly go to the 1% who are internationals (crooks) and will not benefit Israel a whole lot at all.

And that 13% wealth figure.  I suspect that is 13% of total value across Israel, and is likely a shrinkage if presented per capita, as Israel's population keeps growing with all the breeding they try to do to beat the demographic time bomb.  And I wonder if 13% is how much land that they annexed from Palestine that year?


----------



## Challenger

See 


Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from "electronic inti-FARTA" about what French Mooooslems did?
> 
> Challenged donkeys will bray bray bray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Electronic Intefada achieved a huge boost to it's credibility and readership when it achieved 15 million page views recently, along with other pro-Palestinian sites like IMEMC. So much so that Zionist JSIL or it's minions launched a DDoS attack on these and other sites yesterday.
> 
> Proves conclusively the Zio-nuts are running scared when they try to censor the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posting jerkoff articles from garbage Mooooslem sites like intiFARTA has nothing to do with the truth.  That's what these sites do, post bullshit articles about Israel's imminent destruction for for people like you to jerk off to.
> 
> Keep jerking. LOL
Click to expand...


See, told you they are running scared.


----------



## Roudy

You are comparing Israel to corrupt Muslim countries.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> See
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from "electronic inti-FARTA" about what French Mooooslems did?
> 
> Challenged donkeys will bray bray bray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Electronic Intefada achieved a huge boost to it's credibility and readership when it achieved 15 million page views recently, along with other pro-Palestinian sites like IMEMC. So much so that Zionist JSIL or it's minions launched a DDoS attack on these and other sites yesterday.
> 
> Proves conclusively the Zio-nuts are running scared when they try to censor the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posting jerkoff articles from garbage Mooooslem sites like intiFARTA has nothing to do with the truth.  That's what these sites do, post bullshit articles about Israel's imminent destruction for for people like you to jerk off to.
> 
> Keep jerking. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, told you they are running scared.
Click to expand...




Challenger said:


> See
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> More from "electronic inti-FARTA" about what French Mooooslems did?
> 
> Challenged donkeys will bray bray bray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Electronic Intefada achieved a huge boost to it's credibility and readership when it achieved 15 million page views recently, along with other pro-Palestinian sites like IMEMC. So much so that Zionist JSIL or it's minions launched a DDoS attack on these and other sites yesterday.
> 
> Proves conclusively the Zio-nuts are running scared when they try to censor the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Posting jerkoff articles from garbage Mooooslem sites like intiFARTA has nothing to do with the truth.  That's what these sites do, post bullshit articles about Israel's imminent destruction for for people like you to jerk off to.
> 
> Keep jerking. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, told you they are running scared.
Click to expand...


You must be related to Baghdad Bob. Ha ha ha.


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advertisement
> *Israeli household wealth grew 13% in year, among highest gains in world*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the same source:
> "Income inequality in Israel is greater than in Britain and in Germany." and "Credit Suisse report warns that growing global wealth inequality poses recession risk." Economic bunbbles have a nasty habit of bursting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  There is income "inequality " in almost every nation. Where it's most pronounced is Moooslem shitholes.
Click to expand...


Inequality or not, there are a lot of high tech high paying jobs, Israel is not hurting from the idea of a boycott threat.  With the oil and gas there will be even more high paying jobs.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advertisement
> *Israeli household wealth grew 13% in year, among highest gains in world*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the same source:
> "Income inequality in Israel is greater than in Britain and in Germany." and "Credit Suisse report warns that growing global wealth inequality poses recession risk." Economic bunbbles have a nasty habit of bursting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  There is income "inequality " in almost every nation. Where it's most pronounced is Moooslem shitholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inequality or not, there are a lot of high tech high paying jobs, Israel is not hurting from the idea of a boycott threat.  With the oil and gas there will be even more high paying jobs.
Click to expand...


I'd say there is less inequality in Israel than there is in US or Most of Europe.


----------



## Daniyel

Hmm just a weekly reminder.
"The" boycott is going great, and by the way Team Palestine continue to read Israeli news outlets so we're gonna make it!  Thanks.


----------



## Beelzebub

Daniyel said:


> Hmm just a weekly reminder.
> "The" boycott is going great, and by the way Team Palestine continue to read Israeli news outlets so we're gonna make it!  Thanks.



 You are welcome son.
You might be surprised to know that we read a very wide selection of news media.  Israeli included.  And generally refer you to the Israeli ones, to confound your habit of claiming you refuse to accept the source.

And don't you worry, we are not compromising by clicking ads to help fund you, as we do.


----------



## aris2chat

Daniyel said:


> Hmm just a weekly reminder.
> "The" boycott is going great, and by the way Team Palestine continue to read Israeli news outlets so we're gonna make it!  Thanks.



Boycott would hurt the palestinians that work in those companies far more than it would Israelis.
I don't think if people realized who would actually suffer that they would be so adamant about supporting a boycott.

BDS = stupidity


----------



## Daniyel

Actually every moron knows the ads is a private service based on Google/Localized results by your search engine/ISP, in other words you only hurt your own local companies which publish those ads by Google ads everywhere on the net including the - free - news outlet.
Apparently you don't know that, and skip the part when you get down to conclusions, not your stronger side so instead continue to use Ma'an, the modern Grim Brothers of our time.


----------



## Kondor3

We're nit-picking now, about clicking on phukking web-page ads on site A or B? Puh-leeze. Gimme a friggin' break.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm just a weekly reminder.
> "The" boycott is going great, and by the way Team Palestine continue to read Israeli news outlets so we're gonna make it!  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott would hurt the palestinians that work in those companies far more than it would Israelis.
> I don't think if people realized who would actually suffer that they would be so adamant about supporting a boycott.
> 
> BDS = stupidity
Click to expand...


They hate the Joooos far more than they care for the Palestinians.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm just a weekly reminder.
> "The" boycott is going great, and by the way Team Palestine continue to read Israeli news outlets so we're gonna make it!  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott would hurt the palestinians that work in those companies far more than it would Israelis.
> I don't think if people realized who would actually suffer that they would be so adamant about supporting a boycott.
> 
> BDS = stupidity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They hate the Joooos far more than they care for the Palestinians.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Here's an article about that very subject by the Arab Israeli Deputy to the Israeli Ambassador to Norway.  Roudy 



George Deek is a Christian Arab from the ancient Mediterranean city of Jaffa. He is also deputy to Israeli Druze poet and academic Naim Araidi, who currently serves as Israel’s ambassador to Norway.

Late last month, Deek addressed a gathering hosted by the Norwegian group “With Israel for Peace.” He delivered what some in that country are calling “the best speech an Israeli diplomat ever made.”

As an Arab with a long history in the land, Deek doesn’t sugar-coat Jewish involvement in the conflict. Atrocities were committed by all involved, and Deek is not prepared to give Israel a pass on documented wrong-doing just because the years following her victory have seen the rise of a strong democratic state where minorities like Deek and his boss, Araidi, enjoy full and equal rights.

Arab Diplomat Palestinian Cause About Destroying Israel Not Humanitarian Concern - Israel Today Israel News


----------



## Lipush

Since when "boycotting" became such a threat?

Gentiles boycotted Jewish products since time immemorial.

Big deal.

Neo-Nazis don't go, they just change tactic.


----------



## Hossfly

If you feel like ongoing rumors about *SodaStream *(NASDAQ: SODA  ) have left you with a bad aftertaste, well, that's understandable. We've had more than a few false alarms this year.

But the latest storyline seems to have a little more pop.

Multiple sources -- including SodaStream itself -- have confirmed that the Israeli-based maker of home carbonation devices is entering into an agreement with beverage juggernaut*PepsiCo *for a "small-scale, limited time test" involving its machines.



SodaStream International Ltd. Shoots Higher on News of Pepsi Partnership PEP SODA 



*How is the boycott going?*


----------



## Beelzebub

Interesting.

But there is a downside.  Boycotts can be as infectious as Ebola.  Pepsi might find its own share price coming under pressure with this publicity.  Thanks for advising though Hoss.  I will be sure to share.


----------



## Roudy

Beelzebub said:


> Interesting.
> 
> But there is a downside.  Boycotts can be as infectious as Ebola.  Pepsi might find its own share price coming under pressure with this publicity.  Thanks for advising though Hoss.  I will be sure to share.



What's interesting is your inability to show us a single thing this boycott has done that has made any difference for Israel.


----------



## Hossfly

Beelzebub said:


> Interesting.
> 
> But there is a downside.  Boycotts can be as infectious as Ebola.  Pepsi might find its own share price coming under pressure with this publicity.  Thanks for advising though Hoss.  I will be sure to share.


Time to buy before it shoots up again. Buy low - sell high.


----------



## Beelzebub

If you wish.  Markets move and there are fortunes to be made and lost.

Go ahead Hoss.  Make My Day.


----------



## Challenger

Hossfly said:


> If you feel like ongoing rumors about *SodaStream *(NASDAQ: SODA  ) have left you with a bad aftertaste, well, that's understandable. We've had more than a few false alarms this year.
> 
> But the latest storyline seems to have a little more pop.
> 
> Multiple sources -- including SodaStream itself -- have confirmed that the Israeli-based maker of home carbonation devices is entering into an agreement with beverage juggernaut*PepsiCo *for a "small-scale, limited time test" involving its machines.
> 
> 
> 
> SodaStream International Ltd. Shoots Higher on News of Pepsi Partnership PEP SODA
> 
> 
> 
> *How is the boycott going?*



Thanks for the heads up. Now I'll stop buying Pepsi products...every little helps.


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Now I'll stop buying Pepsi products...every little helps.


Stopping eating altogether will be of great help too!


----------



## Challenger

docmauser1 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Now I'll stop buying Pepsi products...every little helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping eating altogether will be of great help too!
Click to expand...

Why? Do you think I need to lose a bit of weight? Always thought obesity was a major American problem...all that Hasbara BS you swallow, I suppose.


----------



## Lipush

Daniyel said:


> Hmm just a weekly reminder.
> "The" boycott is going great, and by the way Team Palestine continue to read Israeli news outlets so we're gonna make it!  Thanks.



LOLZ


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> SODA Stock Quote - SodaStream International Ltd. Stock Price Today SODA NASDAQ - MarketWatch
> 
> no one knows how to read the markets either?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked at the 5 day graph? Or the 1 year graph? 1 day movements are generally meaningless unless you are a trader. Market anaysts report a recent 20% drop in share value on top of previous drops, not a good sign.
Click to expand...



 Have you looked at them as part of the overall trend. and not in isolation. That way you can see what the drop in share values is against the rest of the market. But the only people your Jew Hatred is hurting happens to be Palestinians from the west bank.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> After the vote in parliament a local council in Wales votes to never trade with Zionist JSIL. A completely symbolic gesture,  as Gwynedd Council has no trade with the Zionist entity anyway, but if other councils follow suit who knows, that's another brick dislodged.
> 
> - Gwynedd Council agrees Israel trade embargo





 A puissant tuppence ha'penny outfit that will see it decision overturned  shortly after the next election in 2015. Once the people realise that the council is costing them money they will turn against them, and send them packing


----------



## Len62

In what way is a decision based on this statement >  ''in a full council meeting last week, councillor Owen Williams proposed a motion condemning Israel for the bombardment and ground invasion of the Palestinian territory.

He said: “Following the latest attacks by the Israeli State on the territory of Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip, this council calls for the suspension of trading with Israel and condemns the over-reaction and savageness used.

“Furthermore, we confirm and underline this Council’s decision not to invest in Israel or that country’s establishments.

“We believe that if Gwynedd leads the way that there is hope that other councils in Wales and beyond will follow our example.”

Councillor Sian Gwenllian said: “We condemn terrorism but we also condemn the killing of innocent people.

“It’s very important that we here in Gwynedd look out at the world and seek to influence where we can.”

Councillors voted 42-3 in favour of the motion, with six abstentions. ##


* Going to cost them money ?*


----------



## Phoenall

Len62 said:


> In what way is a decision based on this statement >  ''in a full council meeting last week, councillor Owen Williams proposed a motion condemning Israel for the bombardment and ground invasion of the Palestinian territory.
> 
> He said: “Following the latest attacks by the Israeli State on the territory of Palestinians living in the Gaza Strip, this council calls for the suspension of trading with Israel and condemns the over-reaction and savageness used.
> 
> “Furthermore, we confirm and underline this Council’s decision not to invest in Israel or that country’s establishments.
> 
> “We believe that if Gwynedd leads the way that there is hope that other councils in Wales and beyond will follow our example.”
> 
> Councillor Sian Gwenllian said: “We condemn terrorism but we also condemn the killing of innocent people.
> 
> “It’s very important that we here in Gwynedd look out at the world and seek to influence where we can.”
> 
> Councillors voted 42-3 in favour of the motion, with six abstentions. ##
> 
> 
> * Going to cost them money ?*






Very simple ally as the council pension fund will lose money due to lack of investment, then the council will have to raid local services to make up the shortfall costing the people more in council tax and more in providing the local services they will lose. Remember the Iceland bank collapse that cost local councils a lot of money that had to be found from cuts ihn local services and increased council taxes.


----------



## Len62

Who is ally ?

  And It seems  that you don't check your facts .

 ''
*LGA press release 4 February 2014*
The majority of councils which had money tied up in the failed Icelandic bank Landsbanki have now recouped the lion's share of their deposits by selling their claims.

The sale of most councils' remaining claims against LBI (formerly Landsbanki Islands hf) in the Winding Up proceedings was organised through a competitive auction to ensure the highest possible price was achieved.

- See more at: Media releases Local Government Association


----------



## Hossfly

Len62 said:


> Who is ally ?
> 
> And It seems  that you don't check your facts .
> 
> ''
> *LGA press release 4 February 2014*
> The majority of councils which had money tied up in the failed Icelandic bank Landsbanki have now recouped the lion's share of their deposits by selling their claims.
> 
> The sale of most councils' remaining claims against LBI (formerly Landsbanki Islands hf) in the Winding Up proceedings was organised through a competitive auction to ensure the highest possible price was achieved.
> 
> - See more at: Media releases Local Government Association


ally - a lie


----------



## Len62

USMessageBoard.com       We welcome everyone despite political and/or religious beliefs, and we continue to encourage the right to free speech.


Come on in and join the discussion. Thank you for stopping by USMessageBoard.com!


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Now I'll stop buying Pepsi products...every little helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping eating altogether will be of great help too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Do you think I need to lose a bit of weight?
Click to expand...

Of course! Getting rid of the palistanian crap is healthy!


----------



## Hossfly

Len62 said:


> USMessageBoard.com       We welcome everyone despite political and/or religious beliefs, and we continue to encourage the right to free speech.
> 
> 
> Come on in and join the discussion. Thank you for stopping by USMessageBoard.com!


Got any comments pro or con about the BDS movement?


----------



## Lipush

*Bigotry
Delegitimisation
Shame*


----------



## P F Tinmore

Len62 said:


> USMessageBoard.com       We welcome everyone despite political and/or religious beliefs, and we continue to encourage the right to free speech.
> 
> 
> Come on in and join the discussion. Thank you for stopping by USMessageBoard.com!


*Welcome!!!*


----------



## member

Beelzebub said:


> Well, not so bad.
> 
> Small but constant acceleration, aided and abetted by Israel making a mockery of international law and democracy, and even of its international friends, day after day.
> 
> Danny Glover is doing his bit.
> Good on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans still remember what racial apartheid was like, and even experience reduced forms of it, now.
> 
> The film, American Revolutionary: the Evolution of Grace Lee Boggs, is due to be screened at the DocAviv festival, which is running through May 17.
> 
> In a statement, Glover and nine others featured in the film, along with Boggs, the 98-year-old philosopher and activist whose life is chronicled in the documentary, said: We stand in solidarity with the people of Palestine, and support their call for cultural and academic boycott of Israel we were shocked to find the film slated to be screened at the DocAviv festival in Israel on May 13th and 15th. This was scheduled without our knowledge.
> 
> They said they attempted to have the screenings canceled, but the festival organizers and film producers informed us that this was not possible and they would move forward with the screening, over our objections.
> 
> Boggs has explicitly stated her support of the boycott and believes this screening is in direct contradiction to her legacy and ongoing work as a revolutionary, the statement said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Glover pushes for Tel Aviv festival boycott | The Times of Israel
Click to expand...

 






_*OMG*_. 

​ 


 *5* months now.

"_youse_" must be hungry and thirsty............what don't you take a little *[life]* break from this thread...lol.






​ 













​ 



 - For B*ee*zy.......




​ 






​ 





_salute, ~n~ mangiare_ !


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Published on Oct 21, 2014*

Le mardi 21 octobre 2014, des militant-es de la campagne BDS France


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israeli Agribusiness Demanding Relief From Government as BDS Intensifies *

**


----------



## Hossfly

Did someone forget to tell India about BDS?


India’s Defense Ministry has decided to acquire an Israeli-made anti-tank rocket, picking it over a similar U.S.-made missile, Reuters reports.

Reuters outlines a deal in which India will buy at least 8,000 Israeli “Spike” missiles and more than 300 launchers in a deal worth $525 million. The American “Javelin” was rejected in favor of the Israeli product.

The “Spike,” known as the “Gil” in Hebrew, is a fire-and-forget long-range anti-tank rocket with a guidance system which locks on its target before launching. It is produced by Israel’s Rafael Advanced Defense Systems.


India Chooses Israeli Missile Over U.S. Version United with Israel


----------



## toastman

It must suck to support BDS, given it's massive failure.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> Did someone forget to tell India about BDS?
> 
> 
> India’s Defense Ministry has decided to acquire an Israeli-made anti-tank rocket, picking it over a similar U.S.-made missile, Reuters reports.
> 
> Reuters outlines a deal in which India will buy at least 8,000 Israeli “Spike” missiles and more than 300 launchers in a deal worth $525 million. The American “Javelin” was rejected in favor of the Israeli product.
> 
> The “Spike,” known as the “Gil” in Hebrew, is a fire-and-forget long-range anti-tank rocket with a guidance system which locks on its target before launching. It is produced by Israel’s Rafael Advanced Defense Systems.
> 
> 
> India Chooses Israeli Missile Over U.S. Version United with Israel


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone forget to tell India about BDS?
> 
> 
> India’s Defense Ministry has decided to acquire an Israeli-made anti-tank rocket, picking it over a similar U.S.-made missile, Reuters reports.
> 
> Reuters outlines a deal in which India will buy at least 8,000 Israeli “Spike” missiles and more than 300 launchers in a deal worth $525 million. The American “Javelin” was rejected in favor of the Israeli product.
> 
> The “Spike,” known as the “Gil” in Hebrew, is a fire-and-forget long-range anti-tank rocket with a guidance system which locks on its target before launching. It is produced by Israel’s Rafael Advanced Defense Systems.
> 
> 
> India Chooses Israeli Missile Over U.S. Version United with Israel
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

Looks as if Mrs.John Heinz Kerry sympathizes with BDS.Just think, she could have been the First Lady.


_*A foundation chaired by John Kerry’s wife funds a restaurant promoting anti-Israel incitement and offering products only from countries in conflict with America.*_

A foundation chaired by Teresa Heinz Kerry, wife of U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry,funds a restaurant that promotes an anti-Israel agenda, the _Free Beacon_ reports.

The eatery, called Conflict Kitchen, received a $50,000 grant from the Heinz Endowment in April to help pay for its moving costs. It is now situated near the Carnegie Mellon University and University of Pittsburgh campuses.

The restaurant, which serves popular Middle Eastern food such as hummus andbaba ghannoush, states that it only uses products from countries at war with the U.S., such as  Afghanistan, North Korea, Cuba, Iran and Venezuela. “Our current focus is on Palestinian food, culture and politics,” the Conflict Kitchen website states.


Kerry s Wife Funds Anti-Israel Incitement to Violence United with Israel


----------



## aris2chat

SodaStream is not going under but they are moving their factory from the WB to the Negev in 2015.  900 palestinians will loose their jobs.
Boycott people keeping failing to grasp that jobs in the WB are a good thing for the palestinians.


----------



## Beelzebub

Hossfly said:


> Looks as if Mrs.John Heinz Kerry sympathizes with BDS.Just think, she could have been the First Lady.
> 
> 
> _*A foundation chaired by John Kerry’s wife funds a restaurant promoting anti-Israel incitement and offering products only from countries in conflict with America.*_
> 
> A foundation chaired by Teresa Heinz Kerry, wife of U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry,funds a restaurant that promotes an anti-Israel agenda, the _Free Beacon_ reports.
> 
> The eatery, called Conflict Kitchen, received a $50,000 grant from the Heinz Endowment in April to help pay for its moving costs. It is now situated near the Carnegie Mellon University and University of Pittsburgh campuses.
> 
> The restaurant, which serves popular Middle Eastern food such as hummus andbaba ghannoush, states that it only uses products from countries at war with the U.S., such as  Afghanistan, North Korea, Cuba, Iran and Venezuela. “Our current focus is on Palestinian food, culture and politics,” the Conflict Kitchen website states.
> 
> 
> Kerry s Wife Funds Anti-Israel Incitement to Violence United with Israel



Good.
Better be a decent human being than a callous corrupt one.  And the rewards of being callous and corrupt may include political position, but that is no matter.  Matthew 16:26, Mark 8:37, Luke 9:26

Not that I approve of religion either, but like Shakespeare, it is very quotable.


----------



## Beelzebub

aris2chat said:


> SodaStream is not going under but they are moving their factory from the WB to the Negev in 2015.  900 palestinians will loose their jobs.
> Boycott people keeping failing to grasp that jobs in the WB are a good thing for the palestinians.




Its normal for companies to offer employees a relocation package when they move a factory.  Are you saying that Sodastream will not do this when they move off stolen Palestinians farm land?

I take it that Sodastream will return the land in good condition the Palestinian families it dispossessed and pay them for the back-years of use, yes?  If they don't want to present themselves as bandits they would need to do that.

Also, this place in the desert:  How will they be paying for that?  Cash or cheque?


----------



## aris2chat

Beelzebub said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> SodaStream is not going under but they are moving their factory from the WB to the Negev in 2015.  900 palestinians will loose their jobs.
> Boycott people keeping failing to grasp that jobs in the WB are a good thing for the palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its normal for companies to offer employees a relocation package when they move a factory.  Are you saying that Sodastream will not do this when they move off stolen Palestinians farm land?
> 
> I take it that Sodastream will return the land in good condition the Palestinian families it dispossessed and pay them for the back-years of use, yes?  If they don't want to present themselves as bandits they would need to do that.
> 
> Also, this place in the desert:  How will they be paying for that?  Cash or cheque?
Click to expand...


Palestinians are not being moved to Israel so they can keep their jobs.  They might have earned more than other palestinians but these are not high tech or BA required jobs that are not replacable.
Yes companies like IBM, Microsoft or HP might offer their executive special packages to sell their home and move.  You even have certain oil or security jobs that will pay extra to work oversea. When car compaines moved factories out of detroit they did not pay their factory worker to move but might have some of the designers, safety testers and execs.
Just because a company moves it does not take all it's employees to move as well.  They hire locally.
Beside, palestinians would have to become Israelis if they wanted to move to the negev and unless there was a need for their specific skills it is not likely an application for citizenship would be granted at this particular time.
900 jobs for Israelis will be available next year.

Speculation:  this might be impart a preparation for one or more of the more eastern settlements to be turned over to the PA.  It might be a precaution against a terrorism threat.  Other industries in the WB might be following suit, in which case a lot more palestinians will be out of work.
It is unfortunate that the idea of companies that produced jobs for palestinians are not made to feel welcome by the PA.  Planned cities in the PA in progress or scheduled to have begun in the near future might also be at risk.


----------



## Beelzebub

So you say that Palestinians were are allowed anything other than the mundane low-skill jobs, not the organising or management role, or technical jobs.

Interesting Aris.  How can it be that you are so sure that one ethnicity is allocated the menial tasks only?
You are saying that Sodastream operates a racist employment system.  Say it's not so, Joe!

And even if there were some key valuable Palestinian workers Israel will prevent the movement of them to support a plant because why?  Doesn't Israel claim the right to settle all of Judea and Samaria as part of the same Israel?  In which case all inhabitants must be given citizenship, or you would be a racist and apartheid state, surely?


----------



## aris2chat

Land and a warehouse has likely be bought/rented with the profits SodaStream has already made from direct sales or stocks.  The equipment will be move rather than replace, most likely.  All in all it should not be such a dramatic layout of cash.  They might even be getting some incentive from Israel since they will be producing jobs for Israelis.


----------



## aris2chat

Beelzebub said:


> So you say that Palestinians were are allowed anything other than the mundane low-skill jobs, not the organising or management role, or technical jobs.
> 
> Interesting Aris.  How can it be that you are so sure that one ethnicity is allocated the menial tasks only?
> You are saying that Sodastream operates a racist employment system.  Say it's not so, Joe!



Even the wages paid to the workers was higher than a comparable wage in the PA.  Workers were getting Israeli wages which are around twice what they would get by a PA company.

Official PA daily lauds Israel s treatment of Palestinian workers - PMW Bulletins


----------



## Beelzebub

Ah, you fail to defend the racism and apartheid Aris.

I suppose that is to be expected, as you are racist and it is indefensible.


----------



## Phoenall

Len62 said:


> Who is ally ?
> 
> And It seems  that you don't check your facts .
> 
> ''
> *LGA press release 4 February 2014*
> The majority of councils which had money tied up in the failed Icelandic bank Landsbanki have now recouped the lion's share of their deposits by selling their claims.
> 
> The sale of most councils' remaining claims against LBI (formerly Landsbanki Islands hf) in the Winding Up proceedings was organised through a competitive auction to ensure the highest possible price was achieved.
> 
> - See more at: Media releases Local Government Association





 Don't be coy your posting style is very distinctive, only a chucklehead would do as you are doing. Maybe the nice people on here will freeze you out and send you packing when you start trolling


----------



## Phoenall

Hossfly said:


> Len62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is ally ?
> 
> And It seems  that you don't check your facts .
> 
> ''
> *LGA press release 4 February 2014*
> The majority of councils which had money tied up in the failed Icelandic bank Landsbanki have now recouped the lion's share of their deposits by selling their claims.
> 
> The sale of most councils' remaining claims against LBI (formerly Landsbanki Islands hf) in the Winding Up proceedings was organised through a competitive auction to ensure the highest possible price was achieved.
> 
> - See more at: Media releases Local Government Association
> 
> 
> 
> ally - a lie
Click to expand...




 A TROLL from another board who is a LIAR and will have a hissy fit when he cant get his own way


----------



## Phoenall

Len62 said:


> USMessageBoard.com       We welcome everyone despite political and/or religious beliefs, and we continue to encourage the right to free speech.
> 
> 
> Come on in and join the discussion. Thank you for stopping by USMessageBoard.com!






 Yep it is ally, eganarg, Winston, George etc. his favourite trick to copy and paste because he does not have the intelligence to write any posts himself.


----------



## Challenger

Two more BDS success stories, the more important of which, is Kuwait:

"The government of Kuwait has announced that it will not deal with 50 companies due to their role in illegal Israeli settlements in the occupied Palestinian territory in a move being welcomed by campaigners as a landmark success for the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement.

The blacklisted companies include some of the top corporate targets of the BDS movement, such as Volvo, Heidelberg Cement, Dexia, Pizzarotti, Alstom as well as Veolia. Veolia was recently excluded from a $750m contract, and “all future contracts,” by Kuwaiti authorities over its role in the illegal Jerusalem Light Rail project and other projects that serve illegal Israeli settlements.

The blacklisted companies are expected to be excluded from contracts worth billions of dollars, especially if other Arab countries take similar steps."

BDS Victories Online retailer drops Ahava Kuwait boycotts companies with settlement ties 8211 Mondoweiss


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> Two more BDS success stories, the more important of which, is Kuwait:
> "The government of Kuwait has announced that it will not deal with 50 companies due to their role in illegal Israeli settlements in the occupied Palestinian territory in a move being welcomed by campaigners as a landmark success for the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> The blacklisted companies include some of the top corporate targets of the BDS movement, such as Volvo, Heidelberg Cement, Dexia, Pizzarotti, Alstom as well as Veolia. Veolia was recently excluded from a $750m contract, and “all future contracts,” by Kuwaiti authorities over its role in the illegal Jerusalem Light Rail project and other projects that serve illegal Israeli settlements.
> The blacklisted companies are expected to be excluded from contracts worth billions of dollars, especially if other Arab countries take similar steps."
> BDS Victories Online retailer drops Ahava Kuwait boycotts companies with settlement ties 8211 Mondoweiss


We know that BDShitters hate jews more, than they love palistanians. Old "news", of course.


----------



## aris2chat

Beelzebub said:


> Ah, you fail to defend the racism and apartheid Aris.
> 
> I suppose that is to be expected, as you are racist and it is indefensible.




It was not apartheid to have bought or leased property in a neighboring country.
It was not apartheid to have tried to help the palestinians by opening a company in the PA
It was not apartheid to pay double the local wage.
It is not apartheid for a company to move.
It was not apartheid to not transpose workers from their own country (or potential country) to another or give foreigners citizenship so they can keep their jobs
It is not apartheid for an Israeli firm to create jobs for Israelis.

If a Japanese company that made car part in asia decided to relocate to Japan, do you really expect them to take all those workers and move them to Japan so they could continue to keep their jobs?
American firm that outsourced work in Mexico relocates to the US to be a "made in the USA" company.  Should they bring all those mexicans to the US if they can hire local americans to do the job?

Apartheid?  Really?

Where is the segregation or discrimination?

Was it apartheid for American businesses in Cuba in the 50's to not take all those Cubans to the US so they can have jobs?  Or was it apartheid for Cuba to not allow Americans to invest in Cuba and create needed jobs and pay the workers double the average Cuban wage?  To not allow Americans to stay?  Cubans for more than 50 years have risks their lives to come to the US illegally and take steps to become citizens.  There are around a million Cubans in the US now.  Though most choose to live in Florida in Cuban neighborhoods they can live and work anywhere in the US if they are citizens or have a green card.  

and all you can do is insult me and call me a racist?


----------



## Beelzebub

Oh I can do a lot more than that Aris.

But your 'rebuttal' is a load of codswallop. 
You want your cake and eat it!

Israel claims a right to all the land of Palestine and yet denies any responsibility for the people there.  Get it right Aris, or if you MUST get it wrong at least be consistent.  If Israel has a right to build where it wants the people there are of its state and deserve full citizen rights.  Trying to take the land but reject the people is your apartheid.

And you really cannot escape that conundrum.  Not at least with any honest observer.


----------



## docmauser1

Beelzebub said:


> If Israel has a right to build where it wants the people there are of its state and deserve full citizen rights.  Trying to take the land but reject the people is your apartheid.


We know, palistanians want a state and Israel too. It's, like one cake too many, of course.


----------



## aris2chat

Beelzebub said:


> So you say that Palestinians were are allowed anything other than the mundane low-skill jobs, not the organising or management role, or technical jobs.
> 
> Interesting Aris.  How can it be that you are so sure that one ethnicity is allocated the menial tasks only?
> You are saying that Sodastream operates a racist employment system.  Say it's not so, Joe!
> 
> And even if there were some key valuable Palestinian workers Israel will prevent the movement of them to support a plant because why?  Doesn't Israel claim the right to settle all of Judea and Samaria as part of the same Israel?  In which case all inhabitants must be given citizenship, or you would be a racist and apartheid state, surely?



I don't know for sure what the make up is but I doubt that any job beside the top execs are irreplaceable.   If SodaStream could train palestinians to work at the factory I expect they can train Israelis to do the same thing.
Even if palestinians were in executive jobs with the company, that does not mean Israel has any reason to grant work permits or offer citizenship to those palestinians so they can work in Israel.
If palestinians were being minimum wage at SodaStream, it was twice what they would get for comparable work with a palestinian firm.  There is no incentive nor is it cost efficient to transfer 900 worker and their families to Israel.
If you are so concerned about palestinian jobs, perhaps you should have devoted your time and energy over the last four years to keep SodaStream and other Israeli companies in the WB.  
Not just the loss of jobs but the loss of tax revenue and tariffs as well for the WB.


----------



## Beelzebub

Just how did you get that I was concerned about Palestinians jobs?
That is like complaining about the Nazi death camps not having proper tea breaks.

The point is to illustrate what you are trying to not see, that Israel is running an overtly apartheid system, or if you prefer, an utterly illegal colonialist policy towards Palestine.  Take your pick.

You really are not following the plot here Aris.


----------



## aris2chat

Arabs states have not allowed Israeli companies to operate or products sold in their countries.  Items for private use are confiscated at customs.  Companies that operated in Israel have almost always been banned in the arab world
Pepsi was not sold in Israel and Coke was not sold in arab countries.  I think that might have changed in the last decade.  There was a high black market value on Estee Lauder products because it could not legally be imported or sold in the middle east.  When arabs traveled to London, Paris or NY they would buy as much as they could and transfer the product to unmarked or differently marked containers so they could take it back with them.
This is just the way thinks are over there.
When you live there you get used to it.


----------



## aris2chat

Beelzebub said:


> Just how did you get that I was concerned about Palestinians jobs?
> That is like complaining about the Nazi death camps not having proper tea breaks.
> 
> The point is to illustrate what you are trying to not see, that Israel is running an overtly apartheid system, or if you prefer, an utterly illegal colonialist policy towards Palestine.  Take your pick.
> 
> You really are not following the plot here Aris.



Israelis, or even jews, cannot travel, work or do business in the middle east and you think Israel is apartheid?
You don't care about palestinians or jobs for them but you don't seem to care about companies like SodaStream either.  So why are you even posting on this thread, or this forum?
Anything just to be contrary?  A negative Nelly?  You get a kick taking pot shots at other people?


----------



## Beelzebub

Duh!

South Africans had issues with being welcomed in places too.
Don't worry Aris.  After your fave Apartheid state is dismantled they can reintegrate into society.

You really think that Sodastream stealing the land, taking a captive populace and bestowing a few with work, while their families and neighbours are subject to every kind of persecution that Israel can devise, is something to be desired and celebrated?

Like I say miss, you really have no idea what this is about do you.
Which is surprising, because you must have read at least a few of the posts on this site.

Let me help you.  The Israel settler / colonialist policies and murder of Palestinians and annexation of their land, while they prevent the economic, cultural and political rise of Palestinians - just because they are not Jewish - is fascist in nature and in operation.

Israel will not be allowed to continue as it is.  No decent person could hope that it would be.  Throwing the occasional crumb to a few "lucky" individuals makes no difference.  You mislead yourself to think so.


----------



## docmauser1

Beelzebub said:


> Duh! South Africans had issues with being welcomed in places too. Don't worry Aris.  After your fave Apartheid state is dismantled they can reintegrate into society. You really think that Sodastream stealing the land, taking a captive populace and bestowing a few with work, while their families and neighbours are subject to every kind of persecution that Israel can devise, is something to be desired and celebrated? Like I say miss, you really have no idea what this is about do you. Which is surprising, because you must have read at least a few of the posts on this site. Let me help you.  The Israel settler / colonialist policies and murder of Palestinians and annexation of their land, while they prevent the economic, cultural and political rise of Palestinians - just because they are not Jewish - is fascist in nature and in operation. Israel will not be allowed to continue as it is.  No decent person could hope that it would be.  Throwing the occasional crumb to a few "lucky" individuals makes no difference.  You mislead yourself to think so.


Funny drivel.


----------



## Challenger

May come to nothing, but you never know...
A European call to suspend the EU-Israel Association Agreement


----------



## Daniyel

I Just remember I didn't update you all for a while now, so here is a quick update about the boycott from Israel.
I'm staring at the beautiful sunset making plans for tonight with my friends, enjoying a cigarette and small glass of red wine(Cabernet Sauvignon, dry) and thinking to myself about the wonderful week I had, the boycott is going great don't give up guys, keep the legitimate struggle!
Peace.


----------



## Challenger

Daniyel said:


> I Just remember I didn't update you all for a while now, so here is a quick update about the boycott from Israel.
> I'm staring at the beautiful sunset making plans for tonight with my friends, enjoying a cigarette and small glass of red wine(Cabernet Sauvignon, dry) and thinking to myself about the wonderful week I had, the boycott is going great don't give up guys, keep the legitimate struggle!
> Peace.



I'm almost envious, it's a bit wet and dreary here. You remind me of the Romans who all went to see a festival (or some such) while the Vandals crept into the city. Sic transit gloria mundi as they say, but hey, enjoy yourself while you can.


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> Duh!
> 
> South Africans had issues with being welcomed in places too.
> Don't worry Aris.  After your fave Apartheid state is dismantled they can reintegrate into society.
> 
> You really think that Sodastream stealing the land, taking a captive populace and bestowing a few with work, while their families and neighbours are subject to every kind of persecution that Israel can devise, is something to be desired and celebrated?
> 
> Like I say miss, you really have no idea what this is about do you.
> Which is surprising, because you must have read at least a few of the posts on this site.
> 
> Let me help you.  The Israel settler / colonialist policies and murder of Palestinians and annexation of their land, while they prevent the economic, cultural and political rise of Palestinians - just because they are not Jewish - is fascist in nature and in operation.
> 
> Israel will not be allowed to continue as it is.  No decent person could hope that it would be.  Throwing the occasional crumb to a few "lucky" individuals makes no difference.  You mislead yourself to think so.



Who's going to dismantle Israel ?


----------



## Beelzebub

toastman said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh!
> 
> South Africans had issues with being welcomed in places too.
> Don't worry Aris.  After your fave Apartheid state is dismantled they can reintegrate into society.
> 
> You really think that Sodastream stealing the land, taking a captive populace and bestowing a few with work, while their families and neighbours are subject to every kind of persecution that Israel can devise, is something to be desired and celebrated?
> 
> Like I say miss, you really have no idea what this is about do you.
> Which is surprising, because you must have read at least a few of the posts on this site.
> 
> Let me help you.  The Israel settler / colonialist policies and murder of Palestinians and annexation of their land, while they prevent the economic, cultural and political rise of Palestinians - just because they are not Jewish - is fascist in nature and in operation.
> 
> Israel will not be allowed to continue as it is.  No decent person could hope that it would be.  Throwing the occasional crumb to a few "lucky" individuals makes no difference.  You mislead yourself to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to dismantle Israel ?
Click to expand...


Oi Tosser.  Stop the stalking.  This is two weeks old! 
In any case if it takes you that long to think of even a question, you really should give it up.


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh!
> 
> South Africans had issues with being welcomed in places too.
> Don't worry Aris.  After your fave Apartheid state is dismantled they can reintegrate into society.
> 
> You really think that Sodastream stealing the land, taking a captive populace and bestowing a few with work, while their families and neighbours are subject to every kind of persecution that Israel can devise, is something to be desired and celebrated?
> 
> Like I say miss, you really have no idea what this is about do you.
> Which is surprising, because you must have read at least a few of the posts on this site.
> 
> Let me help you.  The Israel settler / colonialist policies and murder of Palestinians and annexation of their land, while they prevent the economic, cultural and political rise of Palestinians - just because they are not Jewish - is fascist in nature and in operation.
> 
> Israel will not be allowed to continue as it is.  No decent person could hope that it would be.  Throwing the occasional crumb to a few "lucky" individuals makes no difference.  You mislead yourself to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to dismantle Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oi Tosser.  Stop the stalking.  This is two weeks old!
> In any case if it takes you that long to think of even a question, you really should give it up.
Click to expand...


All I did was ask you a question based on one of your statements. Why do you always have to whine and whine and whine ? 
You're one emotional little Weezle


----------



## Beelzebub

toastman said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh!
> 
> South Africans had issues with being welcomed in places too.
> Don't worry Aris.  After your fave Apartheid state is dismantled they can reintegrate into society.
> 
> You really think that Sodastream stealing the land, taking a captive populace and bestowing a few with work, while their families and neighbours are subject to every kind of persecution that Israel can devise, is something to be desired and celebrated?
> 
> Like I say miss, you really have no idea what this is about do you.
> Which is surprising, because you must have read at least a few of the posts on this site.
> 
> Let me help you.  The Israel settler / colonialist policies and murder of Palestinians and annexation of their land, while they prevent the economic, cultural and political rise of Palestinians - just because they are not Jewish - is fascist in nature and in operation.
> 
> Israel will not be allowed to continue as it is.  No decent person could hope that it would be.  Throwing the occasional crumb to a few "lucky" individuals makes no difference.  You mislead yourself to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to dismantle Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oi Tosser.  Stop the stalking.  This is two weeks old!
> In any case if it takes you that long to think of even a question, you really should give it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I did was ask you a question based on one of your statements. Why do you always have to whine and whine and whine ?
> You're one emotional little Weezle
Click to expand...


You're a bad judge of character, on top of your other faults Toasty.
Who would you like to dismantle Israel?  There is a queue, you know.


----------



## Daniyel

Challenger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Just remember I didn't update you all for a while now, so here is a quick update about the boycott from Israel.
> I'm staring at the beautiful sunset making plans for tonight with my friends, enjoying a cigarette and small glass of red wine(Cabernet Sauvignon, dry) and thinking to myself about the wonderful week I had, the boycott is going great don't give up guys, keep the legitimate struggle!
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost envious, it's a bit wet and dreary here. You remind me of the Romans who all went to see a festival (or some such) while the Vandals crept into the city. Sic transit gloria mundi as they say, but hey, enjoy yourself while you can.
Click to expand...

Insightful perspective, what usually makes me wonder if this is the wine or the Team P's logical conjugation that makes me laugh time and again, a toast to stupidity I say.


----------



## Challenger

Daniyel said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Just remember I didn't update you all for a while now, so here is a quick update about the boycott from Israel.
> I'm staring at the beautiful sunset making plans for tonight with my friends, enjoying a cigarette and small glass of red wine(Cabernet Sauvignon, dry) and thinking to myself about the wonderful week I had, the boycott is going great don't give up guys, keep the legitimate struggle!
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost envious, it's a bit wet and dreary here. You remind me of the Romans who all went to see a festival (or some such) while the Vandals crept into the city. Sic transit gloria mundi as they say, but hey, enjoy yourself while you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insightful perspective, what usually makes me wonder if this is the wine or the Team P's logical conjugation that makes me laugh time and again, a toast to stupidity I say.
Click to expand...


Agreed. A toast to stupid Zionist Israelis who "fiddle while "Rome" burns" while forgetting that the world turns and those who are 'up' at the moment sooner or later find themselves 'down'. Like I said, enjoy yourself while you can, the world is turning.


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh!
> 
> South Africans had issues with being welcomed in places too.
> Don't worry Aris.  After your fave Apartheid state is dismantled they can reintegrate into society.
> 
> You really think that Sodastream stealing the land, taking a captive populace and bestowing a few with work, while their families and neighbours are subject to every kind of persecution that Israel can devise, is something to be desired and celebrated?
> 
> Like I say miss, you really have no idea what this is about do you.
> Which is surprising, because you must have read at least a few of the posts on this site.
> 
> Let me help you.  The Israel settler / colonialist policies and murder of Palestinians and annexation of their land, while they prevent the economic, cultural and political rise of Palestinians - just because they are not Jewish - is fascist in nature and in operation.
> 
> Israel will not be allowed to continue as it is.  No decent person could hope that it would be.  Throwing the occasional crumb to a few "lucky" individuals makes no difference.  You mislead yourself to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to dismantle Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oi Tosser.  Stop the stalking.  This is two weeks old!
> In any case if it takes you that long to think of even a question, you really should give it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I did was ask you a question based on one of your statements. Why do you always have to whine and whine and whine ?
> You're one emotional little Weezle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a bad judge of character, on top of your other faults Toasty.
> Who would you like to dismantle Israel?  There is a queue, you know.
Click to expand...


You said "When Israel gets dismantled"

I asked you "Who is going to dismantle Israel"

You responded with insults and whining. If you're not capable of answering a simple questions based on one your posts, then don't post here Weezle. 
Stop trying to weezle your way out of this weezle


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Just remember I didn't update you all for a while now, so here is a quick update about the boycott from Israel.
> I'm staring at the beautiful sunset making plans for tonight with my friends, enjoying a cigarette and small glass of red wine(Cabernet Sauvignon, dry) and thinking to myself about the wonderful week I had, the boycott is going great don't give up guys, keep the legitimate struggle!
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost envious, it's a bit wet and dreary here. You remind me of the Romans who all went to see a festival (or some such) while the Vandals crept into the city. Sic transit gloria mundi as they say, but hey, enjoy yourself while you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insightful perspective, what usually makes me wonder if this is the wine or the Team P's logical conjugation that makes me laugh time and again, a toast to stupidity I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. A toast to stupid Zionist Israelis who "fiddle while "Rome" burns" while forgetting that the world turns and those who are 'up' at the moment sooner or later find themselves 'down'. Like I said, enjoy yourself while you can, the world is turning.
Click to expand...


Let us know when the 'turning of the world' has a major effect on Israel to the point where Daniyel cannot enjoy himself


----------



## Challenger

toastman said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Just remember I didn't update you all for a while now, so here is a quick update about the boycott from Israel.
> I'm staring at the beautiful sunset making plans for tonight with my friends, enjoying a cigarette and small glass of red wine(Cabernet Sauvignon, dry) and thinking to myself about the wonderful week I had, the boycott is going great don't give up guys, keep the legitimate struggle!
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost envious, it's a bit wet and dreary here. You remind me of the Romans who all went to see a festival (or some such) while the Vandals crept into the city. Sic transit gloria mundi as they say, but hey, enjoy yourself while you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insightful perspective, what usually makes me wonder if this is the wine or the Team P's logical conjugation that makes me laugh time and again, a toast to stupidity I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. A toast to stupid Zionist Israelis who "fiddle while "Rome" burns" while forgetting that the world turns and those who are 'up' at the moment sooner or later find themselves 'down'. Like I said, enjoy yourself while you can, the world is turning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know when the 'turning of the world' has a major effect on Israel to the point where Daniyel cannot enjoy himself
Click to expand...

Okay, will do. Although I suspect Daniyel will notice it first.


----------



## Beelzebub

toastman said:


> whining



You really are big into complaining aren't you Toasty.
Well, please continue but stalk someone else.

I'm going to flush now.  That should make you go away.


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> whining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are big into complaining aren't you Toasty.
> Well, please continue but stalk someone else.
> 
> I'm going to flush now.  That should make you go away.
Click to expand...

You're the one talking me. I asked you a simple question and all I get are these emotional responses mixed with some whining. 

Grow up you immature weezle


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Just remember I didn't update you all for a while now, so here is a quick update about the boycott from Israel.
> I'm staring at the beautiful sunset making plans for tonight with my friends, enjoying a cigarette and small glass of red wine(Cabernet Sauvignon, dry) and thinking to myself about the wonderful week I had, the boycott is going great don't give up guys, keep the legitimate struggle!
> Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost envious, it's a bit wet and dreary here. You remind me of the Romans who all went to see a festival (or some such) while the Vandals crept into the city. Sic transit gloria mundi as they say, but hey, enjoy yourself while you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Insightful perspective, what usually makes me wonder if this is the wine or the Team P's logical conjugation that makes me laugh time and again, a toast to stupidity I say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. A toast to stupid Zionist Israelis who "fiddle while "Rome" burns" while forgetting that the world turns and those who are 'up' at the moment sooner or later find themselves 'down'. Like I said, enjoy yourself while you can, the world is turning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us know when the 'turning of the world' has a major effect on Israel to the point where Daniyel cannot enjoy himself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, will do. Although I suspect Daniyel will notice it first.
Click to expand...

That's true. But if you notice something before he does, let me know


----------



## Beelzebub

toastman said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> whining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are big into complaining aren't you Toasty.
> Well, please continue but stalk someone else.
> 
> I'm going to flush now.  That should make you go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one talking me. I asked you a simple question and all I get are these emotional responses mixed with some whining.
> 
> Grow up you immature weezle
Click to expand...


Hush now.  The adults are talking.


----------



## toastman

Beelzebub said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> whining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are big into complaining aren't you Toasty.
> Well, please continue but stalk someone else.
> 
> I'm going to flush now.  That should make you go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one talking me. I asked you a simple question and all I get are these emotional responses mixed with some whining.
> 
> Grow up you immature weezle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hush now.  The adults are talking.
Click to expand...


Ok so we're in agreement. You are not capable of answering a simple question based on your OWN statement. 

BTW, just in case you forgot the site I found for you:
Mental Health Forum

You're welcome


----------



## Beelzebub

Fresh impetus for the boycott.
And quite possibly for sanctions too:

_"Israel said late Wednesday that it would deny entry to representatives of the U.N. Human Rights Council who are investigating potential war crimes committed during the summer’s 50-day war between Israel and Hamas in the Gaza Strip.

While widely expected, the decision was likely to trigger fresh international criticism of Israel. The government of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu is already on the defensive over plans for expanding settlements in the West Bank and a growing Jewish presence in traditionally Arab areas of east Jerusalem, which Palestinians want to be the capital of their future state.

In addition, tensions over a holy site in Jerusalem’s Old City have triggered street riots and played a role in deadly attacks that have left six Israelis dead in the last month."_

U.N. human rights investigators denied entry to Israel for Gaza inquiry - LA Times

Certainly, more firms will be looking to divest, as association to Israel's war become more toxic in the civilised world.


----------



## RoshanNair

BDS has become synonymous as a movement for bored college kids to "express themselves":


----------



## Beelzebub

RoshanNair said:


> BDS has become synonymous as a movement for bored college kids to "express themselves":



Yeah maybe.
That would be a worry for you of course, as college kids have money and shape tomorrow.

It was college kids that forced the US out of Vietnam wasn't it?  (The Tet Offensive, though spectacular was a military failure for the Viet Minh.)  And who closed down White South Africa?

Of course the developing world is looking on, to see if this chapter of colonialism can be closed down too, as they have all been victims of similar policies over time.

Its not just China rising now.  Its Africa and India too, despite the mischief that tyrants still make.


----------



## RoshanNair

Beelzebub said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS has become synonymous as a movement for bored college kids to "express themselves":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah maybe.
> That would be a worry for you of course, as college kids have money and shape tomorrow.
> 
> It was college kids that forced the US out of Vietnam wasn't it?  (The Tet Offensive, though spectacular was a military failure for the Viet Minh.)  And who closed down White South Africa?
> 
> Of course the developing world is looking on too, to see if this chapter of colonialism can be closed down too, as they have all been victims of similar policies over time.
> 
> Its not just China rising now.  Its Africa and India too, despite the mischief that tyrants still make.
Click to expand...


Why would it worry me, exactly? I'm one of those college kids who's gonna "shape" tomorrow. 

College kids have never effectuated political change when it came to U.S. foreign policy, don't kid yourself with such specious arguments. As for your final point, where exactly are China and India opposing Israel's policies? China's relationship with Israel is steadily growing, and India is the world's most pro-Israel country and Israel's No.1 client for armaments and defense ties. Modi is practically a pseudo-Zionist.


----------



## montelatici

"College kids have never effectuated political change when it came to U.S. foreign policy,"

"*University campuses*
The anti-Apartheid disinvestment campaign on campuses began on the West coast and Midwest in 1977 at Michigan State University and Stanford University.[5][6] It had some early successes in 1978 at Michigan State University, which voted total divestiture [1],[7] at Columbia University.;[8] and the University of Wisconsin–Madison. Following the Michigan State University divestiture in 1978, in 1982, the State of Michigan Legislature and Governor voted for divestiture by all of the more than 30 State of Michigan colleges and universities, an action later struck down as unconstitutional by the Michigan Court of Appeals in response to a suit against the Act by the University of Michigan [2].

The initial Columbia divestment, focused largely on bonds and financial institutions directly involved with the South African regime.[9] It followed a year long campaign first* initiated by students *who had worked together to block the appointment of former Secretary of State Henry Kissinger to an endowed chair at the University in 1977.[10] Broadly backed by a diverse array of student groups and many notable faculty members the Committee Against Investment in South Africa held numerous teach-ins and demonstrations through the year focused on the trustees ties to the corporations doing business with South Africa. Trustee meetings were picketed and interrupted by demonstrations culminating in May 1978 in the takeover of the Graduate School of Business."

Disinvestment from South Africa - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Beelzebub

RoshanNair said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS has become synonymous as a movement for bored college kids to "express themselves":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah maybe.
> That would be a worry for you of course, as college kids have money and shape tomorrow.
> 
> It was college kids that forced the US out of Vietnam wasn't it?  (The Tet Offensive, though spectacular was a military failure for the Viet Minh.)  And who closed down White South Africa?
> 
> Of course the developing world is looking on too, to see if this chapter of colonialism can be closed down too, as they have all been victims of similar policies over time.
> 
> Its not just China rising now.  Its Africa and India too, despite the mischief that tyrants still make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would it worry me, exactly? I'm one of those college kids who's gonna "shape" tomorrow.
> 
> College kids have never effectuated political change when it came to U.S. foreign policy, don't kid yourself with such specious arguments. As for your final point, where exactly are China and India opposing Israel's policies? China's relationship with Israel is steadily growing, and India is the world's most pro-Israel country and Israel's No.1 client for armaments and defense ties. Modi is practically a pseudo-Zionist.
Click to expand...


Yes, I agree China, India and places in Africa are prepared to work to their own best advantage, without regard to a few million victims anywhere.

Even that is a big switch from the US policy of "Israel First., USA second".
But as you say, it is all those college kids are looking in with hope, principles and a fervour to do the right thing.

When they find their feet they may not be so willing to back a corrupt murderous regime which they opposed in university.  I know Chinese students who tell ME of Israel's latest atrocities.  They are interested.  And disgusted.


----------



## RoshanNair

montelatici said:


> "College kids have never effectuated political change when it came to U.S. foreign policy,"
> 
> "*University campuses*
> The anti-Apartheid disinvestment campaign on campuses began on the West coast and Midwest in 1977 at Michigan State University and Stanford University.[5][6] It had some early successes in 1978 at Michigan State University, which voted total divestiture [1],[7] at Columbia University.;[8] and the University of Wisconsin–Madison. Following the Michigan State University divestiture in 1978, in 1982, the State of Michigan Legislature and Governor voted for divestiture by all of the more than 30 State of Michigan colleges and universities, an action later struck down as unconstitutional by the Michigan Court of Appeals in response to a suit against the Act by the University of Michigan [2].
> 
> The initial Columbia divestment, focused largely on bonds and financial institutions directly involved with the South African regime.[9] It followed a year long campaign first* initiated by students *who had worked together to block the appointment of former Secretary of State Henry Kissinger to an endowed chair at the University in 1977.[10] Broadly backed by a diverse array of student groups and many notable faculty members the Committee Against Investment in South Africa held numerous teach-ins and demonstrations through the year focused on the trustees ties to the corporations doing business with South Africa. Trustee meetings were picketed and interrupted by demonstrations culminating in May 1978 in the takeover of the Graduate School of Business."
> 
> Disinvestment from South Africa - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



"The conventional wisdom is that divestment from South Africa was a success; public pressure lowered targeted companies’ stock prices and forced them to comply with the divestment activists’ demands. However, the true impact of divestment from South Africa is unclear. In a 1999 study, Ivo Welch and C. Paul Wazzan examined the impact of divestment from banks and corporations active in South Africa and found that these campaigns had almost no impact on public market valuations:

Despite the prominence and publicity of the boycott and the multitude of divesting companies, the financial markets’ valuations of targeted companies or even the South African financial markets themselves were not easily visibly affected. The sanctions may have been effective in raising the public moral standards or public awareness of South African repression, but it appears that financial markets managed to avoid the brunt of the sanctions."

Does Divestment Work The Institute of Politics at Harvard University

Harvard journal> Wikipedia source.


----------



## montelatici

So, the sanctions had nothing to do with the end of white rule according to you.  What happened then to change the minds of the Boers?  Was it that they were just nice people?


----------



## Grendelyn

RoshanNair said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> "College kids have never effectuated political change when it came to U.S. foreign policy,"
> 
> "*University campuses*
> The anti-Apartheid disinvestment campaign on campuses began on the West coast and Midwest in 1977 at Michigan State University and Stanford University.[5][6] It had some early successes in 1978 at Michigan State University, which voted total divestiture [1],[7] at Columbia University.;[8] and the University of Wisconsin–Madison. Following the Michigan State University divestiture in 1978, in 1982, the State of Michigan Legislature and Governor voted for divestiture by all of the more than 30 State of Michigan colleges and universities, an action later struck down as unconstitutional by the Michigan Court of Appeals in response to a suit against the Act by the University of Michigan [2].
> 
> The initial Columbia divestment, focused largely on bonds and financial institutions directly involved with the South African regime.[9] It followed a year long campaign first* initiated by students *who had worked together to block the appointment of former Secretary of State Henry Kissinger to an endowed chair at the University in 1977.[10] Broadly backed by a diverse array of student groups and many notable faculty members the Committee Against Investment in South Africa held numerous teach-ins and demonstrations through the year focused on the trustees ties to the corporations doing business with South Africa. Trustee meetings were picketed and interrupted by demonstrations culminating in May 1978 in the takeover of the Graduate School of Business."
> 
> Disinvestment from South Africa - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The conventional wisdom is that divestment from South Africa was a success; public pressure lowered targeted companies’ stock prices and forced them to comply with the divestment activists’ demands. However, the true impact of divestment from South Africa is unclear. In a 1999 study, Ivo Welch and C. Paul Wazzan examined the impact of divestment from banks and corporations active in South Africa and found that these campaigns had almost no impact on public market valuations:
> 
> Despite the prominence and publicity of the boycott and the multitude of divesting companies, the financial markets’ valuations of targeted companies or even the South African financial markets themselves were not easily visibly affected. The sanctions may have been effective in raising the public moral standards or public awareness of South African repression, but it appears that financial markets managed to avoid the brunt of the sanctions."
> 
> *Does Divestment Work The Institute of Politics at Harvard University*
> 
> Harvard journal> Wikipedia source.
Click to expand...


*Of course divestment works . . . money, the root of all evil, but occasionally the root of all good   ~ Susan*


----------



## RoshanNair

montelatici said:


> So, the sanctions had nothing to do with the end of white rule according to you.  What happened then to change the minds of the Boers?  Was it that they were just nice people?



Not what I said. The BDS movement as circulated by the student bodies are hyped up as something that they weren't.


----------



## Beelzebub

Of course in South Africa there were all sorts of pressures which contributed to the ending of White Rule.

The anti-Apartheid resistance cost a lot to combat.  The loss of economic advantage through the boycott had businesses wanting change to improve their bottom line.  The change in international circumstances meant that there was less financial backing for the White South African regime as a NATO proxy.

And the realisation that a privileged few of one 'elite' ethnicity could not continue to buck the massively outnumbering majority that populated the region.

The boycott movement was not the whole story, but it brought home to every corporation that they would've lost maybe a half percentage of business, but that would apply to their global operations.  Eventually costing them billions.

Does any of this apply with Israel's racist regime?


----------



## Challenger

RoshanNair said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the sanctions had nothing to do with the end of white rule according to you.  What happened then to change the minds of the Boers?  Was it that they were just nice people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I said. The BDS movement as circulated by the student bodies are hyped up as something that they weren't.
Click to expand...

Are they? If BDS is so hyped, why is there such a concerted effort to suppress it by the authorities?


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the sanctions had nothing to do with the end of white rule according to you.  What happened then to change the minds of the Boers?  Was it that they were just nice people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I said. The BDS movement as circulated by the student bodies are hyped up as something that they weren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they? If BDS is so hyped, why is there such a concerted effort to suppress it by the authorities?
Click to expand...



It is a psychological attack that ultimately will only hurt the palestinians by ending jobs at a much higher rate of pay than they will get in palestinians businesses.
It is a way of attempting to smear Israel without understanding the consequences.
As it is the backlash is not only jobs but any hope of getting area C turned over to the PA.  It will also end with Israelis arabs acting against the state, and their families, loosing their citizenship.
Keep poking the lion and it will react. Instead of working to bring Israel and palestinians together, all these attacks on Israel will just end up hurting the PA and hopes for a peaceful coexistence.
Get frustrated enough and Israel will just slam the door in the PA face.  Then the PA can whine to the world about how Israel is no cooperating.  PA are giving them nothing to cooperate with, not unity government that can speak of peace agreements, no security, no recognition, to end to violence, no hand of friendship.
Yes BDS is just so much hype but it is also a distraction from achieving anything positive for both sides.  It is just more evidence of anti-Israeli hate that is the fuel burning through the world.


----------



## Hossfly

22.64 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.66 (3.00%)

REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EST on 11/14/14
Extended Hours: $22.64 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $0.00 (0.00%)
Quote as of 4:00 PM EST on 11/14/14 (NASDAQ)








Summary
Profile
Rates & Ratios
Price & Chart
Financials & Filings
*Recent Quotes*

SODA$22.643.00%
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]

Today's Open$21.98Previous Close$21.98Daily Range$21.57 - $22.8052-Week Range$20.13 - $58.50Market Cap$472.8MP/E Ratio22.20Dividend (Yield)$0.00 (0.0%)Volume615,913Average Daily Volume1,507,541Current FY EPS

$0.00


[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


Sodastream seems to be staying ahead of the boycott


----------



## Beelzebub

Hossfly said:


> 22.64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.66 (3.00%)
> 
> REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EST on 11/14/14
> Extended Hours: $22.64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $0.00 (0.00%)
> Quote as of 4:00 PM EST on 11/14/14 (NASDAQ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary
> Profile
> Rates & Ratios
> Price & Chart
> Financials & Filings
> *Recent Quotes*
> 
> SODA$22.643.00%
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> Today's Open$21.98Previous Close$21.98Daily Range$21.57 - $22.8052-Week Range$20.13 - $58.50Market Cap$472.8MP/E Ratio22.20Dividend (Yield)$0.00 (0.0%)Volume615,913Average Daily Volume1,507,541Current FY EPS$0.00
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> Sodastream seems to be staying ahead of the boycott



Well done Sodastream.
It is the flagship of the "The BDS Campaign Matters" fleet.

No spot price is significant, unless compared to what the price would have been without the boycott.  Which would, of course be significantly higher.

PS:  And thank you Scarlett Johansson, for giving the campaign so much free publicity.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## aris2chat

Beelzebub said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 22.64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.66 (3.00%)
> 
> REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EST on 11/14/14
> Extended Hours: $22.64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $0.00 (0.00%)
> Quote as of 4:00 PM EST on 11/14/14 (NASDAQ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary
> Profile
> Rates & Ratios
> Price & Chart
> Financials & Filings
> *Recent Quotes*
> 
> SODA$22.643.00%
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> Today's Open$21.98Previous Close$21.98Daily Range$21.57 - $22.8052-Week Range$20.13 - $58.50Market Cap$472.8MP/E Ratio22.20Dividend (Yield)$0.00 (0.0%)Volume615,913Average Daily Volume1,507,541Current FY EPS$0.00
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]Sodastream seems to be staying ahead of the boycott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Sodastream.
> It is the flagship of the "The BDS Campaign Matters" fleet.
> 
> No spot price is significant, unless compared to what the price would have been without the boycott.  Which would, of course be significantly higher.
> 
> PS:  And thank you Scarlett Johansson, for giving the campaign so much free publicity.
Click to expand...


couple more months and will be out of the WB and those jobs will go to Israelis instead.  No more BDS shadows.  The trouble makers will have to find a new company to picket and write slurs about.  PA will watch the tax money pour into Israel instead.

Without unity government it will be difficult to get foreign investment in the WB


----------



## Kondor3

aris2chat said:


> couple more months and will be out of the WB and those jobs will go to Israelis instead.  No more BDS shadows.  The trouble makers will have to find a new company to picket and write slurs about.  PA will watch the tax money pour into Israel instead. Without unity government it will be difficult to get foreign investment in the WB


Yeppers... one helluva lot of unemployed Palestinians, comin' right up... much more 'help' like that, and they may as well just hang themselves.


----------



## teddyearp

Boycott?  What ya talkin' about Willis?


----------



## Kondor3

teddyearp said:


> Boycott?  What ya talkin' about Willis?


No... no... no...

"_Wha-choo talkin' 'bout, Willis?!!!_"

Different phonetic emphasis... get it right...


----------



## teddyearp

Kondor3 said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott?  What ya talkin' about Willis?
> 
> 
> 
> No... no... no...
> 
> "_Wha-choo talkin' 'bout, Willis?!!!_"
> 
> Different phonetic emphasis... get it right...
Click to expand...


"Well excuse the hell outta me!" (From _The Shootist_ with John Wayne) LOL.


----------



## Hossfly

Kondor3 said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott?  What ya talkin' about Willis?
> 
> 
> 
> No... no... no...
> 
> "_Wha-choo talkin' 'bout, Willis?!!!_"
> 
> Different phonetic emphasis... get it right...
Click to expand...

aka "Whatcha"


----------



## teddyearp

Boycott.  What boycott? We don' need no stinkin' boycott! We ain't got no stinkin' boycott!


----------



## Beelzebub

teddyearp said:


> Boycott.  What boycott? We don' need no stinkin' boycott! We ain't got no stinkin' boycott!



You wish.


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boycott.  What boycott? We don' need no stinkin' boycott! We ain't got no stinkin' boycott!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.
Click to expand...

Not soze you'd notice, anyway...


----------



## Beelzebub

Another crack in the wall:

_Divestment organizers at UCLA, representing a wide coalition of students from all backgrounds and sectors of campus, celebrated a milestone victory for social justice with the passage of "A Resolution to Divest from Corporations Engaged in Violence against Palestinians." The resolution, sponsored by Negeen Sadeghi-Movahed, Conrad Contreras, and Manjot Singh, passed by an 8-2-2 margin. It was sponsored by 15 student organizations and endorsed by an additional 17, making for 32 total student groups in support of divestment. UCLA's vote marks the 6th of 9 undergraduate University of California campuses to have taken a majority vote in support of divestment from corporations that violate Palestinian human rights. 
Council members from a variety of political affiliations voted in favor of the resolution, including independents, progressives, and a member of the campus' moderate party. Before the vote, council members expressed their admiration and respect for the coalition building, education, and outreach by SJP-UCLA during our campaign. Also notable was the positive tone of the hearing and discussion, wherein most council members affirmed their support for one another regardless of their votes. 

The resolution could not have been successful without the support of the students from many communities who came out to speak in its favor and who stayed at the hearing until it passed.  Alaa Abuadas, the programming director for SJP-UCLA said, "as a Palestinian, I want to thank every single person who helped us pass this bill, for getting us one step closer to a free Palestine."  

This resolution's victory does not mark the end of SJP's efforts. SJP sees the passage of divestment as a chance to help other communities use this tool as an avenue to attain more political agency. On that note, the organization sees this vote as laying a principled foundation from which students from myriad backgrounds can continue to educate and organize in support of not just Palestinian rights but all causes of social justice._
_
Press Release Students for Justice in Palestine Hails Divestment Victory Thanks all Supporters - Students for Justice in Palestine at UCLA
_
Well, you know what they say.  The children are the future.  And university students are the future about to hit us.


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> Another crack in the wall:...


Another pro-Muslim circle-jerk within Liberal academia, in the _People's Democratic Socialist Republic of Kalipornia_... coverage carried on Wankervision.






That, and $3.50, will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks...


----------



## Beelzebub

You seem to have a dyslexia problem today Kondor.

Or is it Tourettes?


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> You seem to have a dyslexia problem today Kondor. Or is it Tourettes?


Anything you say, Bubbles... whatever.


----------



## Challenger

Beelzebub said:


> Another crack in the wall:
> 
> _Divestment organizers at UCLA, representing a wide coalition of students from all backgrounds and sectors of campus, celebrated a milestone victory for social justice with the passage of "A Resolution to Divest from Corporations Engaged in Violence against Palestinians." The resolution, sponsored by Negeen Sadeghi-Movahed, Conrad Contreras, and Manjot Singh, passed by an 8-2-2 margin. It was sponsored by 15 student organizations and endorsed by an additional 17, making for 32 total student groups in support of divestment. UCLA's vote marks the 6th of 9 undergraduate University of California campuses to have taken a majority vote in support of divestment from corporations that violate Palestinian human rights.
> Council members from a variety of political affiliations voted in favor of the resolution, including independents, progressives, and a member of the campus' moderate party. Before the vote, council members expressed their admiration and respect for the coalition building, education, and outreach by SJP-UCLA during our campaign. Also notable was the positive tone of the hearing and discussion, wherein most council members affirmed their support for one another regardless of their votes.
> 
> The resolution could not have been successful without the support of the students from many communities who came out to speak in its favor and who stayed at the hearing until it passed.  Alaa Abuadas, the programming director for SJP-UCLA said, "as a Palestinian, I want to thank every single person who helped us pass this bill, for getting us one step closer to a free Palestine."
> 
> This resolution's victory does not mark the end of SJP's efforts. SJP sees the passage of divestment as a chance to help other communities use this tool as an avenue to attain more political agency. On that note, the organization sees this vote as laying a principled foundation from which students from myriad backgrounds can continue to educate and organize in support of not just Palestinian rights but all causes of social justice.
> 
> Press Release Students for Justice in Palestine Hails Divestment Victory Thanks all Supporters - Students for Justice in Palestine at UCLA
> _
> Well, you know what they say.  The children are the future.  And university students are the future about to hit us.



Following on from yours, a minor but significant chip in the edifice was made in Exeter University too recently,

"Students at the University of Exeter have voted overwhelmingly in support of a boycott of goods produced in illegal Israeli settlements. The referendum, which garnered 86% approval, generated the largest voter turnout in the history of the university. - See more at: University of Exeter students vote to boycott Israeli settlement products in a landslide BDSmovement.net


----------



## Beelzebub

86% is quite significant. 

If there was a general election with that sort of majority it would blow every previous landslide out of the water.
It would seem that there will be more such plebiscites in more universities.


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> Oh I can do a lot more than that Aris.
> 
> But your 'rebuttal' is a load of codswallop.
> You want your cake and eat it!
> 
> Israel claims a right to all the land of Palestine and yet denies any responsibility for the people there.  Get it right Aris, or if you MUST get it wrong at least be consistent.  If Israel has a right to build where it wants the people there are of its state and deserve full citizen rights.  Trying to take the land but reject the people is your apartheid.
> 
> And you really cannot escape that conundrum.  Not at least with any honest observer.





 And here is your codswallop as Israel does not claim a right to all the land of Palestine, and you have failed to produce any concrete evidence of this. All you have given is people's private thoughts and wishes and tried to pass them of as Israeli policy. The people have their own government who are ineffectual and incapable of making any decisions. The land they build on is land stolen by your Palestinians in 1949 to which the Jews hold title. Also there is a treaty in place that the Palestinians tried to use against the Israelis just this year that gives Israel the right to build on the land. And the Palestinians and their stooges want the treaty to be withdrawn, or at least the parts they don't like.

 So all the BDS is doing is making more and more Palestinians unemployed and leading to starvation and ethnic cleansing by the likes of you.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another crack in the wall:
> 
> _Divestment organizers at UCLA, representing a wide coalition of students from all backgrounds and sectors of campus, celebrated a milestone victory for social justice with the passage of "A Resolution to Divest from Corporations Engaged in Violence against Palestinians." The resolution, sponsored by Negeen Sadeghi-Movahed, Conrad Contreras, and Manjot Singh, passed by an 8-2-2 margin. It was sponsored by 15 student organizations and endorsed by an additional 17, making for 32 total student groups in support of divestment. UCLA's vote marks the 6th of 9 undergraduate University of California campuses to have taken a majority vote in support of divestment from corporations that violate Palestinian human rights.
> Council members from a variety of political affiliations voted in favor of the resolution, including independents, progressives, and a member of the campus' moderate party. Before the vote, council members expressed their admiration and respect for the coalition building, education, and outreach by SJP-UCLA during our campaign. Also notable was the positive tone of the hearing and discussion, wherein most council members affirmed their support for one another regardless of their votes.
> 
> The resolution could not have been successful without the support of the students from many communities who came out to speak in its favor and who stayed at the hearing until it passed.  Alaa Abuadas, the programming director for SJP-UCLA said, "as a Palestinian, I want to thank every single person who helped us pass this bill, for getting us one step closer to a free Palestine."
> 
> This resolution's victory does not mark the end of SJP's efforts. SJP sees the passage of divestment as a chance to help other communities use this tool as an avenue to attain more political agency. On that note, the organization sees this vote as laying a principled foundation from which students from myriad backgrounds can continue to educate and organize in support of not just Palestinian rights but all causes of social justice.
> 
> Press Release Students for Justice in Palestine Hails Divestment Victory Thanks all Supporters - Students for Justice in Palestine at UCLA
> _
> Well, you know what they say.  The children are the future.  And university students are the future about to hit us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following on from yours, a minor but significant chip in the edifice was made in Exeter University too recently,
> 
> "Students at the University of Exeter have voted overwhelmingly in support of a boycott of goods produced in illegal Israeli settlements. The referendum, which garnered 86% approval, generated the largest voter turnout in the history of the university. - See more at: University of Exeter students vote to boycott Israeli settlement products in a landslide BDSmovement.net
Click to expand...





 So does this mean they will still eat beans from LEGAL SETTLEMENTS and drink beer made in LEGAL SETTLEMENTS. Who says which of the settlements is LEGAL OR NOT. What a load of drivel the students can not boycott anything other than what they buy themselves, so this is just another paper tiger.


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> 86% is quite significant.
> 
> If there was a general election with that sort of majority it would blow every previous landslide out of the water.
> It would seem that there will be more such plebiscites in more universities.






86% of nothing is still nothing, and Exeter university procurement department will buy goods from the supplier offering the best deal. The students have no say in the matter, so this is just a paper exercise that means nothing.


----------



## Kondor3

Oh, dearie-me, as if some of these half-educated pseudo-children have any clue about what's going on over there, and were able to think for themselves, rather than playing the useful idiot and the lemming... hell, most of the faculties of these Pillars of Secular Liberalism feel the same way, but their Boards, and their governments, and their court systems, routinely bitch-slap them, and set aside any practical effect of such circle-jerking...

As it is, most of those bubble-heads wouldn't recognize an Israeli-based product if it came up and bit them on the ass, never mind getting off their mental asses and checking labels for where things are made, before they buy them... and never mind being able to tell in advance which companies are operating in the West Bank and which are operating on older Israeli territory... heck, most of 'em will probably sign or vote-for such censure, then go out to the grocery store, and buy half-a-dozen Israeli (and even West Bank) products without even realizing it or giving it a second thought...

And even within the sampling universe of those 'committed students' who scrupulously examine labels before buying, just how long do you expect this Activist Consumerism to last? A week? A month? A year? Until the next time that Israeli products go on Sale, attracting students in droves?

Funny stuff, though...


----------



## Beelzebub

_DURHAM, NC, November 24, 2014 -- Durham has become the first U.S. municipality to boycott a company because of its role in perpetuating injustice in Israel/Palestine.

On a night when the Ferguson grand jury failed to indict Darren Wilson for the murder of Michael Brown, Durham residents successfully brought an end to a $1 million annual contract between the County and with private security corporation G4S Secure Solutions.

G4S previously provided security at Durham County libraries and civic buildings. Durham reconsidered its security contract after residents protested the role of the privatized police force in the community and the company’s involvement in Israeli institutions that detain and discriminate against Palestinians.

“As a long-time Durham resident, the presence in my community of a company that participates in the oppression of my people makes me feel unsafe and unwelcome,” said Ahmad Jitan. “Given their track record in occupied Palestine, I do not expect G4S to have the best interests of people of color here in Durham in mind. If Ferguson can’t even keep the public police force accountable for their actions, how can we expect to keep a private police force like G4S accountable? For the sake of both my homes, I am proud that the county dropped the G4S contract. I do not want my tax money to fund a company that profits from the occupation of my people's land.”

G4S signed a contract with the Israeli Prison Service in 2007 and its machinery and security officers have been deployed in checkpoints and illegal settlements in occupied Palestine.

“Since I moved to Israel and saw the reality of life for Palestinians with my own eyes, I could no longer remain silent,” said Emily Schneider, a member of Jewish Voice for Peace - NC. “I waited for hours with Palestinian friends at checkpoints that look like cages—that run with G4S security equipment. Thank you, Durham County Commissioners, for boycotting G4S.”
_
BDS Victory Durham drops 1 million contract with Israeli occupation profiteer Jewish Voice for Peace

Good.
More to come.


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> _DURHAM, NC, November 24, 2014 -- Durham has become the first U.S. municipality to boycott a company because of its role in perpetuating injustice in Israel/Palestine.
> 
> On a night when the Ferguson grand jury failed to indict Darren Wilson for the murder of Michael Brown, Durham residents successfully brought an end to a $1 million annual contract between the County and with private security corporation G4S Secure Solutions.
> 
> G4S previously provided security at Durham County libraries and civic buildings. Durham reconsidered its security contract after residents protested the role of the privatized police force in the community and the company’s involvement in Israeli institutions that detain and discriminate against Palestinians.
> 
> “As a long-time Durham resident, the presence in my community of a company that participates in the oppression of my people makes me feel unsafe and unwelcome,” said Ahmad Jitan. “Given their track record in occupied Palestine, I do not expect G4S to have the best interests of people of color here in Durham in mind. If Ferguson can’t even keep the public police force accountable for their actions, how can we expect to keep a private police force like G4S accountable? For the sake of both my homes, I am proud that the county dropped the G4S contract. I do not want my tax money to fund a company that profits from the occupation of my people's land.”
> 
> G4S signed a contract with the Israeli Prison Service in 2007 and its machinery and security officers have been deployed in checkpoints and illegal settlements in occupied Palestine.
> 
> “Since I moved to Israel and saw the reality of life for Palestinians with my own eyes, I could no longer remain silent,” said Emily Schneider, a member of Jewish Voice for Peace - NC. “I waited for hours with Palestinian friends at checkpoints that look like cages—that run with G4S security equipment. Thank you, Durham County Commissioners, for boycotting G4S.”
> _
> BDS Victory Durham drops 1 million contract with Israeli occupation profiteer Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> Good.
> More to come.


A couple of hundred resident Muslims and Jewish Israel-haters (Quislings) made a lot of noise and caused the county to drop the contract?

Trouble is, the contract was (1) already expired, and (2) G4S was providing services on a month-by-month contract-extension basis, and (3) the county was already looking for a different kind of company with a centralized command center, even before the latest round of anti-Israeli Muslim-Jewish-Quisling protests had begun.

The county did, indeed, cave into 200-some-odd protesters, making a lot of noise, for convenience sake, but they were headed in that direction already, without such a stimulus.

It was by no means a condemnation of Israel or any of its corporations, no matter how badly Muslims and Jewish Quislings would like to spin it in that way, and bamboozle the more naive amongst us.

An independent take on the contract-dropping event...

County prepping building-security changes The Herald-Sun

The contract...

http://durhamcounty.granicus.com/MetaViewer.php?view_id=2&clip_id=662&meta_id=33718

They were preparing another R(equest) F(or) P(roposal) anyway, and have already declared that G4S will be welcome to bid on the RFP, as well.

This was a matter of the existing vendor's system not working out very well, and the county board becoming dissatisfied, and considering pulling the plug on the vendor long before these anti-Israel yahoos had any substantive momentum in connection with the issue.

But, when this month-by-month extension of this contract turned-out the way that these anti-Israel yahoos had hoped...

They jumped on the event like it was all their idea... that the dropping of the contract was due to their efforts... overlooking the idea that the country already had the contract on month-by-month life support until they were ready with another RFP sequence...

But, when one has so few substantive victories to point to, one must ginn-up whatever successes one can, wherever one finds them, even if the Deciding Authority had already determined to take an action that happened to coincide with the ambitions of Israel-haters.

Classic spin-doctoring, by the lightweight, silly-assed BDS folk...


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I can do a lot more than that Aris.
> 
> But your 'rebuttal' is a load of codswallop.
> You want your cake and eat it!
> 
> Israel claims a right to all the land of Palestine and yet denies any responsibility for the people there.  Get it right Aris, or if you MUST get it wrong at least be consistent.  If Israel has a right to build where it wants the people there are of its state and deserve full citizen rights.  Trying to take the land but reject the people is your apartheid.
> 
> And you really cannot escape that conundrum.  Not at least with any honest observer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is your codswallop as Israel does not claim a right to all the land of Palestine, and you have failed to produce any concrete evidence of this. All you have given is people's private thoughts and wishes and tried to pass them of as Israeli policy. The people have their own government who are ineffectual and incapable of making any decisions. The land they build on is land stolen by your Palestinians in 1949 to which the Jews hold title. Also there is a treaty in place that the Palestinians tried to use against the Israelis just this year that gives Israel the right to build on the land. And the Palestinians and their stooges want the treaty to be withdrawn, or at least the parts they don't like.
> 
> So all the BDS is doing is making more and more Palestinians unemployed and leading to starvation and ethnic cleansing by the likes of you.
Click to expand...


"The land they build on is land stolen by your Palestinians in 1949"

How is this possible, Arabs owned 85% of the land in 1946.  Did they steal it from themselves?  From the UN commissioned Survey of Palestine published in 1946 before Partition.  The full document can be downloaded in PDF from NYU's and Wagner Universities' Berman Jewish Policy Archive:


A Survey of Palestine Volume 1 Berman Jewish Policy Archive NYU Wagner


----------



## Beelzebub

Kondor3 said:


> County prepping building-security changes The Herald-Sun
> 
> The contract...
> 
> http://durhamcounty.granicus.com/MetaViewer.php?view_id=2&clip_id=662&meta_id=33718



That's interesting.

Admittedly, G4S is renowned for its failing services and incompetent organisation.
Political protest is going to provide only a slight tipping of the scales for most contracts, but it plays its part.

I will be content to see G4S lose another opportunity, no matter what the weight given to the causes.


----------



## Kondor3

Beelzebub said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> County prepping building-security changes The Herald-Sun
> 
> The contract...
> 
> http://durhamcounty.granicus.com/MetaViewer.php?view_id=2&clip_id=662&meta_id=33718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting.
> 
> Admittedly, G4S is renowned for its failing services and incompetent organisation.
> Political protest is going to provide only a slight tipping of the scales for most contracts, but it plays its part.
> 
> I will be content to see G4S lose another opportunity, no matter what the weight given to the causes.
Click to expand...


So long as it is understood (_and documented, beyond a reasonable doubt_) that anti-Israeli (BDS-caliber) protests were *not* a decisive factor in the decision of this county to terminate such a contract, I am content as well.


----------



## toastman

Kondor3 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> County prepping building-security changes The Herald-Sun
> 
> The contract...
> 
> http://durhamcounty.granicus.com/MetaViewer.php?view_id=2&clip_id=662&meta_id=33718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting.
> 
> Admittedly, G4S is renowned for its failing services and incompetent organisation.
> Political protest is going to provide only a slight tipping of the scales for most contracts, but it plays its part.
> 
> I will be content to see G4S lose another opportunity, no matter what the weight given to the causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So long as it is understood (_and documented, beyond a reasonable doubt_) that anti-Israeli (BDS-caliber) protests were *not* a decisive factor in the decision of this county to terminate such a contract, I am content as well.
Click to expand...

Whenever you respond to Weezle, remember, you are talking to a guy who compares Israel to ISIS


----------



## Beelzebub

Kondor3 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> _DURHAM, NC, November 24, 2014 -- Durham has become the first U.S. municipality to boycott a company because of its role in perpetuating injustice in Israel/Palestine.
> 
> On a night when the Ferguson grand jury failed to indict Darren Wilson for the murder of Michael Brown, Durham residents successfully brought an end to a $1 million annual contract between the County and with private security corporation G4S Secure Solutions.
> 
> G4S previously provided security at Durham County libraries and civic buildings. Durham reconsidered its security contract after residents protested the role of the privatized police force in the community and the company’s involvement in Israeli institutions that detain and discriminate against Palestinians.
> 
> “As a long-time Durham resident, the presence in my community of a company that participates in the oppression of my people makes me feel unsafe and unwelcome,” said Ahmad Jitan. “Given their track record in occupied Palestine, I do not expect G4S to have the best interests of people of color here in Durham in mind. If Ferguson can’t even keep the public police force accountable for their actions, how can we expect to keep a private police force like G4S accountable? For the sake of both my homes, I am proud that the county dropped the G4S contract. I do not want my tax money to fund a company that profits from the occupation of my people's land.”
> 
> G4S signed a contract with the Israeli Prison Service in 2007 and its machinery and security officers have been deployed in checkpoints and illegal settlements in occupied Palestine.
> 
> “Since I moved to Israel and saw the reality of life for Palestinians with my own eyes, I could no longer remain silent,” said Emily Schneider, a member of Jewish Voice for Peace - NC. “I waited for hours with Palestinian friends at checkpoints that look like cages—that run with G4S security equipment. Thank you, Durham County Commissioners, for boycotting G4S.”
> _
> BDS Victory Durham drops 1 million contract with Israeli occupation profiteer Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> Good.
> More to come.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of hundred resident Muslims and Jewish Israel-haters (Quislings) made a lot of noise and caused the county to drop the contract.
> 
> Trouble is, the contract was (1) already expired, and (2) G4S was providing services on a month-by-month contract-extension basis, and (3) the county was already looking for a different kind of company with a centralized command center, even before the latest round of anti-Israeli Muslim-Jewish-Quisling protests had begun.
> 
> The county did, indeed, cave into 200-some-odd protesters, making a lot of noise, for convenience sake.
> 
> It was by no means a condemnation of Israel or any of its corporations, no matter how badly Muslims and Jewish Quislings would like to spin it in that way, and bamboozle the more naive amongst us.
> 
> An independent take on the contract-dropping event...
> 
> County prepping building-security changes The Herald-Sun
> 
> The contract...
> 
> http://durhamcounty.granicus.com/MetaViewer.php?view_id=2&clip_id=662&meta_id=33718
> 
> They were preparing another R(equest) F(or) P(roposal) anyway, and have already declared that G4S will be welcome to bid on the RFP, as well.
> 
> This was a matter of the existing vendor's system not working out very well, and the county board becoming dissatisfied, and considering pulling the plug on the vendor long before these anti-Israel yahoos had any substantive momentum in connection with the issue.
> 
> But, when this month-by-month extension of this contract turned-out the way that these anti-Israel yahoos had hoped...
> 
> They jumped on the event like it was all their idea... that the dropping of the contract was due to their efforts... overlooking the idea that the country already had the contract on month-by-month life support until they were ready with another RFP sequence...
> 
> But, when one has so few substantive victories to point to, one must ginn-up whatever successes one can, wherever one finds them, even if the Deciding Authority had already determined to take an action that happened to coincide with the ambitions of Israel-haters.
> 
> Classic spin-doctoring, by the lightweight, silly-assed BDS folk...
Click to expand...




Kondor3 said:


> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> County prepping building-security changes The Herald-Sun
> 
> The contract...
> 
> http://durhamcounty.granicus.com/MetaViewer.php?view_id=2&clip_id=662&meta_id=33718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting.
> 
> Admittedly, G4S is renowned for its failing services and incompetent organisation.
> Political protest is going to provide only a slight tipping of the scales for most contracts, but it plays its part.
> 
> I will be content to see G4S lose another opportunity, no matter what the weight given to the causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So long as it is understood (_and documented, beyond a reasonable doubt_) that anti-Israeli (BDS-caliber) protests were *not* a decisive factor in the decision of this county to terminate such a contract, I am content as well.
Click to expand...



Having looked through the granicus document it would seem the county had a lot of advocates arguing against G4S due to its support of oppression in Palestine and Israel.

It would seem they set the tone for finding cause to get rid of G4S.
Which is what lobbying does.  You may want to take comfort in Jewish activism not being the cause of this divestment, but your comfort is not well founded.


----------



## aris2chat

800 million in contract with the UK for drones.  Joints work with France.  Germany and Denmark rejected a palestinian state vote.  UCLA refused to divest from investments in Israel.
Looks bad for the BDS.


----------



## Beelzebub

Not really Aris.

The flow is in one direction.  And it is against Israel.  It is also accelerating, so if you think its small, then just wait a while longer - and wonder why it has your leaders so worried.


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Europeans debate common stand on Palestine*

BRUSSELS (AP) — Frustrated by deadlock in the Middle East peace process, a growing number of European leaders and lawmakers are calling for unilateral recognition of a Palestinian state.

Jeremy Corbyn, a Labour member of Parliament who helped introduce the recognition measure, said there had been a "sea change in opinion" in Europe caused by the Israeli military campaign in Gaza this summer.

Europeans debate common stand on Palestine - Yahoo News

One of the goals of BDS is to change public opinion. Would this debate even be taking place without BDS?


----------



## Kondor3

Public circle-jerk by Euro-trash, more like...

That, and $3.50, will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks...

The only thing they like less than Muslims is devising common stances upon anything political...


----------



## aris2chat

Beelzebub said:


> Not really Aris.
> 
> The flow is in one direction.  And it is against Israel.  It is also accelerating, so if you think its small, then just wait a while longer - and wonder why it has your leaders so worried.



Even the woolworths boycotted was put down.  Buying a few single stocks to get into the stock holder's meeting was not enough to get woolworths to stop carrying products from Israel.
A few successes against WB oranges is not going to have much effect on Israel except for Israel to ship their oranges overseas and purchase those from the WB growers.
WB might suffer lower taxes from companies like the dead sea helath and cosmetics but there is still enough demand to keep production going.  If Abbas dissolves the PA and turns it back to Israel there will be no more cause for the boycott or divestment as it would be more harmful to those palestinians that had jobs both in Israel and the WB.

EU has postponed any vote and France is also calling for a no vote.  If Abbas turns control back to Israel there will be no recognition except of Israel as a jewish state with Jerusalem as its capital.
Without a unity government, at best gaza might be all the palestinians ever get, but likely Rafah will be reclosed by Egypt and Israel will stop sending building supplies or any other supplies into gaza unless Hamas can pay in cash, gold, in full...............maybe.

So how is the boycott having such success?


----------



## montelatici

Apartheid state then.  Good luck with that.  Israel is doomed to repeat the mistakes of South Africa.  The sanctions will come, it took some time for South Africa, it will take some time with Israel.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> Apartheid state then.  Good luck with that.  Israel is doomed to repeat the mistakes of South Africa.  The sanctions will come, it took some time for South Africa, it will take some time with Israel.


Hold your breath, Myrtle.


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> Apartheid state then.  Good luck with that.  Israel is doomed to repeat the mistakes of South Africa.  The sanctions will come, it took some time for South Africa, it will take some time with Israel.


Where is there apartheid in Israel ?


----------



## montelatici

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid state then.  Good luck with that.  Israel is doomed to repeat the mistakes of South Africa.  The sanctions will come, it took some time for South Africa, it will take some time with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is there apartheid in Israel ?
Click to expand...


It was established as an Apartheid state.  It separated Jews from non-Jews in law including immigration policy and land ownership.


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid state then.  Good luck with that.  Israel is doomed to repeat the mistakes of South Africa.  The sanctions will come, it took some time for South Africa, it will take some time with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is there apartheid in Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was established as an Apartheid state.  It separated Jews from non-Jews in law including immigration policy and land ownership.
Click to expand...


Where is there Apartheid in Israel now ????


----------



## montelatici

"Last Friday, Secretary of State John Kerry touched off a firestorm of criticism by warning that Israel risks becoming “an apartheid state” after his initiative to broker Israeli-Palestinian peace limped this week to its inconclusive deadline. But Kerry is wrong to suggest that Israel will reach this pariah-hood tipping point in the indeterminate future.  *Since its inception in 1948, Israel has maintained a regime of differentiated rights that privileges Israeli Jews and discriminates against Palestinians.  *

Palestinian refugees, ethnically cleansed from their homes by Israel before, during and after the state’s establishment on 78 percent of historic Palestine, are denied their internationally guaranteed right to return; however, a Jewish person anywhere in the world can immigrate to Israel, automatically claim citizenship, and even reside on property belonging to Palestinians dispossessed of their land...."

Kerry Is wrong Israel is already an apartheid state TheHill


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> "Last Friday, Secretary of State John Kerry touched off a firestorm of criticism by warning that Israel risks becoming “an apartheid state” after his initiative to broker Israeli-Palestinian peace limped this week to its inconclusive deadline. But Kerry is wrong to suggest that Israel will reach this pariah-hood tipping point in the indeterminate future.  *Since its inception in 1948, Israel has maintained a regime of differentiated rights that privileges Israeli Jews and discriminates against Palestinians.  *
> 
> Palestinian refugees, ethnically cleansed from their homes by Israel before, during and after the state’s establishment on 78 percent of historic Palestine, are denied their internationally guaranteed right to return; however, a Jewish person anywhere in the world can immigrate to Israel, automatically claim citizenship, and even reside on property belonging to Palestinians dispossessed of their land...."
> 
> Kerry Is wrong Israel is already an apartheid state TheHill



So because Israel doesn't allow its tiny country to be flooded with tens of thousands of Palestinians (which would be demographic suicide) that's apartheid ?
LOL!

Common Monti, show me all these comparisons to SA . You keep claiming they are similar so I want to see what exactly is similar.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> "Last Friday, Secretary of State John Kerry touched off a firestorm of criticism by warning that Israel risks becoming “an apartheid state” after his initiative to broker Israeli-Palestinian peace limped this week to its inconclusive deadline. But Kerry is wrong to suggest that Israel will reach this pariah-hood tipping point in the indeterminate future.  *Since its inception in 1948, Israel has maintained a regime of differentiated rights that privileges Israeli Jews and discriminates against Palestinians.  *
> 
> Palestinian refugees, ethnically cleansed from their homes by Israel before, during and after the state’s establishment on 78 percent of historic Palestine, are denied their internationally guaranteed right to return; however, a Jewish person anywhere in the world can immigrate to Israel, automatically claim citizenship, and even reside on property belonging to Palestinians dispossessed of their land...."
> 
> Kerry Is wrong Israel is already an apartheid state TheHill


Mushmouth Johnny K. made that statement six months ago then turned around and apologized. That doesn't mean he meant the apology though. He is a born liar to begin with.


----------



## aris2chat

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid state then.  Good luck with that.  Israel is doomed to repeat the mistakes of South Africa.  The sanctions will come, it took some time for South Africa, it will take some time with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is there apartheid in Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was established as an Apartheid state.  It separated Jews from non-Jews in law including immigration policy and land ownership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is there Apartheid in Israel now ????
Click to expand...


There might be some discrimination but that is a far cry from apartheid.
77% of arab Israelis prefer life in Israel.  It can't be that bad.  I'm sure it can always be better in some ways.
In any country there will be some that are disgruntled and feel discriminated against.  We as humans will always be dealing with such things as long as we point fingers and lay blame instead of working together for the sake of all.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid state then.  Good luck with that.  Israel is doomed to repeat the mistakes of South Africa.  The sanctions will come, it took some time for South Africa, it will take some time with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is there apartheid in Israel ?
Click to expand...

Sorry I cannot give that to you in a soundbite or two. The good news is that apartheid is only in the beginning of this video. It does not take the whole thing.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid state then.  Good luck with that.  Israel is doomed to repeat the mistakes of South Africa.  The sanctions will come, it took some time for South Africa, it will take some time with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is there apartheid in Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I cannot give that to you in a soundbite or two. The good news is that apartheid is only in the beginning of this video. It does not take the whole thing.
Click to expand...


I ask where is there Apartheid in Israel, and you respond with a video that's an hour and a half ??

Why can't you just answer the question yourself ?? All day long I hear from you guys that Israel is an apartheid state, how Israel is like apartheid SA. Yet not one of you can tell me where in Israel is there apartheid


----------



## toastman

As for BDS, they have been around for nearly a decade. They have accomplished very little and it's almost time to admit that they are a failure.


----------



## aris2chat

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid state then.  Good luck with that.  Israel is doomed to repeat the mistakes of South Africa.  The sanctions will come, it took some time for South Africa, it will take some time with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is there apartheid in Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I cannot give that to you in a soundbite or two. The good news is that apartheid is only in the beginning of this video. It does not take the whole thing.
Click to expand...


hook, line, sinker, the whole fishing poll and the boat


----------



## Phoenall

Beelzebub said:


> _DURHAM, NC, November 24, 2014 -- Durham has become the first U.S. municipality to boycott a company because of its role in perpetuating injustice in Israel/Palestine.
> 
> On a night when the Ferguson grand jury failed to indict Darren Wilson for the murder of Michael Brown, Durham residents successfully brought an end to a $1 million annual contract between the County and with private security corporation G4S Secure Solutions.
> 
> G4S previously provided security at Durham County libraries and civic buildings. Durham reconsidered its security contract after residents protested the role of the privatized police force in the community and the company’s involvement in Israeli institutions that detain and discriminate against Palestinians.
> 
> “As a long-time Durham resident, the presence in my community of a company that participates in the oppression of my people makes me feel unsafe and unwelcome,” said Ahmad Jitan. “Given their track record in occupied Palestine, I do not expect G4S to have the best interests of people of color here in Durham in mind. If Ferguson can’t even keep the public police force accountable for their actions, how can we expect to keep a private police force like G4S accountable? For the sake of both my homes, I am proud that the county dropped the G4S contract. I do not want my tax money to fund a company that profits from the occupation of my people's land.”
> 
> G4S signed a contract with the Israeli Prison Service in 2007 and its machinery and security officers have been deployed in checkpoints and illegal settlements in occupied Palestine.
> 
> “Since I moved to Israel and saw the reality of life for Palestinians with my own eyes, I could no longer remain silent,” said Emily Schneider, a member of Jewish Voice for Peace - NC. “I waited for hours with Palestinian friends at checkpoints that look like cages—that run with G4S security equipment. Thank you, Durham County Commissioners, for boycotting G4S.”
> _
> BDS Victory Durham drops 1 million contract with Israeli occupation profiteer Jewish Voice for Peace
> 
> Good.
> More to come.






 Watch the same morons complain when the security is removed all together, or they have to pay more for the privilege of being harassed by security guards. I hope the mayor has the gonads to tell them they made their choice so they have to live with it.

Now how many Palestinian families are suffering because of the RACIST NAZI BDS movement ?


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I can do a lot more than that Aris.
> 
> But your 'rebuttal' is a load of codswallop.
> You want your cake and eat it!
> 
> Israel claims a right to all the land of Palestine and yet denies any responsibility for the people there.  Get it right Aris, or if you MUST get it wrong at least be consistent.  If Israel has a right to build where it wants the people there are of its state and deserve full citizen rights.  Trying to take the land but reject the people is your apartheid.
> 
> And you really cannot escape that conundrum.  Not at least with any honest observer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is your codswallop as Israel does not claim a right to all the land of Palestine, and you have failed to produce any concrete evidence of this. All you have given is people's private thoughts and wishes and tried to pass them of as Israeli policy. The people have their own government who are ineffectual and incapable of making any decisions. The land they build on is land stolen by your Palestinians in 1949 to which the Jews hold title. Also there is a treaty in place that the Palestinians tried to use against the Israelis just this year that gives Israel the right to build on the land. And the Palestinians and their stooges want the treaty to be withdrawn, or at least the parts they don't like.
> 
> So all the BDS is doing is making more and more Palestinians unemployed and leading to starvation and ethnic cleansing by the likes of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The land they build on is land stolen by your Palestinians in 1949"
> 
> How is this possible, Arabs owned 85% of the land in 1946.  Did they steal it from themselves?  From the UN commissioned Survey of Palestine published in 1946 before Partition.  The full document can be downloaded in PDF from NYU's and Wagner Universities' Berman Jewish Policy Archive:
> 
> 
> A Survey of Palestine Volume 1 Berman Jewish Policy Archive NYU Wagner
> 
> View attachment 34334
Click to expand...





Because as I have already shown that is not what the report says, try reading again and you will see that all non jews are lumped together. This means that the Ottoman landlords in Turkey who owned the majority of the land are part and parcel of the figures. The page previous shows how little was owned by arab muslims, your Palestinians, and how little they owned overall.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid state then.  Good luck with that.  Israel is doomed to repeat the mistakes of South Africa.  The sanctions will come, it took some time for South Africa, it will take some time with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is there apartheid in Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I cannot give that to you in a soundbite or two. The good news is that apartheid is only in the beginning of this video. It does not take the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask where is there Apartheid in Israel, and you respond with a video that's an hour and a half ??
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question yourself ?? All day long I hear from you guys that Israel is an apartheid state, how Israel is like apartheid SA. Yet not one of you can tell me where in Israel is there apartheid
Click to expand...

You really do not need to "waste" your time learning something. If you want the one liner, Israel is an apartheid state.

If you want more detail it will take more time.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid state then.  Good luck with that.  Israel is doomed to repeat the mistakes of South Africa.  The sanctions will come, it took some time for South Africa, it will take some time with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is there apartheid in Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I cannot give that to you in a soundbite or two. The good news is that apartheid is only in the beginning of this video. It does not take the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask where is there Apartheid in Israel, and you respond with a video that's an hour and a half ??
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question yourself ?? All day long I hear from you guys that Israel is an apartheid state, how Israel is like apartheid SA. Yet not one of you can tell me where in Israel is there apartheid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do not need to "waste" your time learning something. If you want the one liner, Israel is an apartheid state.
> 
> If you want more detail it will take more time.
Click to expand...






 LINK  and from a non partisan source that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its borders. Outside it has no options unless it wants to face mass murders again.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid state then.  Good luck with that.  Israel is doomed to repeat the mistakes of South Africa.  The sanctions will come, it took some time for South Africa, it will take some time with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is there apartheid in Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I cannot give that to you in a soundbite or two. The good news is that apartheid is only in the beginning of this video. It does not take the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask where is there Apartheid in Israel, and you respond with a video that's an hour and a half ??
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question yourself ?? All day long I hear from you guys that Israel is an apartheid state, how Israel is like apartheid SA. Yet not one of you can tell me where in Israel is there apartheid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do not need to "waste" your time learning something. If you want the one liner, Israel is an apartheid state.
> 
> If you want more detail it will take more time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK  and from a non partisan source that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its borders. Outside it has no options unless it wants to face mass murders again.
Click to expand...

The presentation I posted is by a professor of international human rights law. You are free to post anything that would prove her to be incorrect.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid state then.  Good luck with that.  Israel is doomed to repeat the mistakes of South Africa.  The sanctions will come, it took some time for South Africa, it will take some time with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is there apartheid in Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I cannot give that to you in a soundbite or two. The good news is that apartheid is only in the beginning of this video. It does not take the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask where is there Apartheid in Israel, and you respond with a video that's an hour and a half ??
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question yourself ?? All day long I hear from you guys that Israel is an apartheid state, how Israel is like apartheid SA. Yet not one of you can tell me where in Israel is there apartheid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do not need to "waste" your time learning something. If you want the one liner, Israel is an apartheid state.
> 
> If you want more detail it will take more time.
Click to expand...


See what I mean? You guys cannot even think of anything apartheid inside Israel.

Israel is not an apartheid state.


P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid state then.  Good luck with that.  Israel is doomed to repeat the mistakes of South Africa.  The sanctions will come, it took some time for South Africa, it will take some time with Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is there apartheid in Israel ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I cannot give that to you in a soundbite or two. The good news is that apartheid is only in the beginning of this video. It does not take the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask where is there Apartheid in Israel, and you respond with a video that's an hour and a half ??
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question yourself ?? All day long I hear from you guys that Israel is an apartheid state, how Israel is like apartheid SA. Yet not one of you can tell me where in Israel is there apartheid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do not need to "waste" your time learning something. If you want the one liner, Israel is an apartheid state.
> 
> If you want more detail it will take more time.
Click to expand...


There's nothing to learn from you except propaganda and lies. 

I asked a very simple question regarding apartheid in Israel. You and Monti could not come up with an answer.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is there apartheid in Israel ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I cannot give that to you in a soundbite or two. The good news is that apartheid is only in the beginning of this video. It does not take the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask where is there Apartheid in Israel, and you respond with a video that's an hour and a half ??
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question yourself ?? All day long I hear from you guys that Israel is an apartheid state, how Israel is like apartheid SA. Yet not one of you can tell me where in Israel is there apartheid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do not need to "waste" your time learning something. If you want the one liner, Israel is an apartheid state.
> 
> If you want more detail it will take more time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK  and from a non partisan source that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its borders. Outside it has no options unless it wants to face mass murders again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The presentation I posted is by a professor of international human rights law. You are free to post anything that would prove her to be incorrect.
Click to expand...


You always so the same thing. You post long videos that you KNOW no one is going to watch and then ask them to try and refute something from the video.


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I cannot give that to you in a soundbite or two. The good news is that apartheid is only in the beginning of this video. It does not take the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask where is there Apartheid in Israel, and you respond with a video that's an hour and a half ??
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question yourself ?? All day long I hear from you guys that Israel is an apartheid state, how Israel is like apartheid SA. Yet not one of you can tell me where in Israel is there apartheid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do not need to "waste" your time learning something. If you want the one liner, Israel is an apartheid state.
> 
> If you want more detail it will take more time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK  and from a non partisan source that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its borders. Outside it has no options unless it wants to face mass murders again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The presentation I posted is by a professor of international human rights law. You are free to post anything that would prove her to be incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always so the same thing. You post long videos that you KNOW no one is going to watch and then ask them to try and refute something from the video.
Click to expand...

Ignorant by choice.

Interesting concept.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask where is there Apartheid in Israel, and you respond with a video that's an hour and a half ??
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question yourself ?? All day long I hear from you guys that Israel is an apartheid state, how Israel is like apartheid SA. Yet not one of you can tell me where in Israel is there apartheid
> 
> 
> 
> You really do not need to "waste" your time learning something. If you want the one liner, Israel is an apartheid state.
> 
> If you want more detail it will take more time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK  and from a non partisan source that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its borders. Outside it has no options unless it wants to face mass murders again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The presentation I posted is by a professor of international human rights law. You are free to post anything that would prove her to be incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always so the same thing. You post long videos that you KNOW no one is going to watch and then ask them to try and refute something from the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant by choice.
> 
> Interesting concept.
Click to expand...

Exactly. You just proved my point. 

Funny thing is that after all this ducking, you STILL didn't answer my question


----------



## Hossfly

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really do not need to "waste" your time learning something. If you want the one liner, Israel is an apartheid state.
> 
> If you want more detail it will take more time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK  and from a non partisan source that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its borders. Outside it has no options unless it wants to face mass murders again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The presentation I posted is by a professor of international human rights law. You are free to post anything that would prove her to be incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always so the same thing. You post long videos that you KNOW no one is going to watch and then ask them to try and refute something from the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant by choice.
> 
> Interesting concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. You just proved my point.
> 
> Funny thing is that after all this ducking, you STILL didn't answer my question
Click to expand...

Tinmore's answer is always a stinking video.


----------



## Challenger

toastman said:


> ...Funny thing is that after all this ducking, you STILL didn't answer my question



Well, yes he did. The problem is you couldn't be bothered to look at the answer presented.


----------



## Roudy

Most US universities have banned BDS from their campuses.  

This is what the Bowel Discharge Syndrome has accomplished. ZERO.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Most US universities have banned BDS from their campuses.
> 
> This is what the Bowel Discharge Syndrome has accomplished. ZERO.



Have they? Who says? 

Bowel Discharge Syndrome may have accomplished ZERO, true, but Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions, has, at the absolute very, very, least, created 612 replies to this thread over 62 pages and 10,882 views. The fact you are still trying to diss it, means you and yours are running scared, so it's working. Chip...chip...chip, the edifice is cracking.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most US universities have banned BDS from their campuses.
> 
> This is what the Bowel Discharge Syndrome has accomplished. ZERO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have they? Who says?
> 
> Bowel Discharge Syndrome may have accomplished ZERO, true, but Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions, has, at the absolute very, very, least, created 612 replies to this thread over 62 pages and 10,882 views. The fact you are still trying to diss it, means you and yours are running scared, so it's working. Chip...chip...chip, the edifice is cracking.
Click to expand...


612 replies mostly laughing at your stupidity.  BDS - Bowel Discharge Syndrome has indeed accomplished something...getting itself banned from American universities!  BDS has been exposed as a movement withIslamist  terrorist ties and the anti BDS movement is growing.  Chip chip chip.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most US universities have banned BDS from their campuses.
> 
> This is what the Bowel Discharge Syndrome has accomplished. ZERO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have they? Who says?
> 
> Bowel Discharge Syndrome may have accomplished ZERO, true, but Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions, has, at the absolute very, very, least, created 612 replies to this thread over 62 pages and 10,882 views. The fact you are still trying to diss it, means you and yours are running scared, so it's working. Chip...chip...chip, the edifice is cracking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 612 replies mostly laughing at your stupidity.  BDS - Bowel Discharge Syndrome has indeed accomplished something...getting itself banned from American universities!  BDS has been exposed as a movement withIslamist  terrorist ties and the anti BDS movement is growing.  Chip chip chip.
Click to expand...


My, you've read all 612 replies and analysed them into pro- and anti- have you? I'd be impressed, but previous experience has shown you can't count or read, for that matter. Nor am I surprised that  Bowel Discharge Syndrome has been banned from American Universities, they have, I'm sure, strict rules regarding health and hygene on campus, probably why you never made it to a university; they have standards.


----------



## Roudy

Ha ha ha. Do you deny that BDS has been banned from American campuses?  10 years and hundreds of millions of dollars spent and NADA to show for. Israel progressing forward at warp speed, while you jerk yourself off to meaningless crap.


----------



## fanger

Academic boycotts of Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
BDS has not been banned in fact it is growing, while support for the 'shitty little country wanes


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Funny thing is that after all this ducking, you STILL didn't answer my question
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes he did. The problem is you couldn't be bothered to look at the answer presented.
Click to expand...

Must've been drivel then.


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Academic boycotts of Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> BDS has not been banned in fact it is growing, while support for the 'shitty little country wanes



BDS is a failed organization on life support, that has achieved nothing.  Oh sorry, my bad, they've managed to create many ANTI BDS movements throughout the world. Ha ha ha.

University statements academic boycott of Israel freedom

List Universities Israel Boycott Academic American Studies

The universities and colleges below are confirmed to reject the academic boycott of Israel passed by the American Studies Association.

This list is based on positions expressed by the Presidents of such Universities or others in a position to state a university’s position (e.g., communications staff). We are aware of no university in the U.S. endorsing the boycott.  See University statements rejecting academic boycott of Israel.  (Note added: For University Systems, we only list individual schools separately if there is a separate statement or some other individual agreement to the system statement, so this list significantly _understates_ the number of universities rejecting the boycott.)

This is a list in progress and will be updated as more announcements/confirmations are made. If you have additions, please post in comments with source link or forward confirming emails to me.

*Associations:*


American Council on Education (1700+ Higher Ed Institutions)
Association of Public and Land-grant Universities (216 Universities and University Systems)
Association of American Universities (62 Universities)
American Association of University Professors (Approx. 48,000 members)
American Psychiatric Association
Middle East Studies Association (stands by 2005 rejection of academic boycotts)
Scholars for Peace in the Middle East
Maryland Independent College & University Association
The Royal Society (Britain)
*Universities Rejecting Boycott*


American University (D.C.)
Amherst College
Andrews University
Arizona State University
Auburn University
Bard College
Barnard College
Bates College
Birmingham Southern College
Boston University
Bowdoin College
Brandeis University
Brooklyn College, CUNY
Brown University
Bryn Mawr
The California State University System
California State University – Northridge
Capitol College (MD)
Carnegie-Mellon University
Case Western Reserve University
Catholic University
City University of New York
City University of New York – The Graduate Center
Clark University
Clemson University
Cleveland State University
Colby College
Colgate University
College of Charleston
College of the Holy Cross
College of Mount St. Joseph
College of New Jersey
College of William & Mary
College of Staten Island
Colorado College
Colorado State University
Columbia University
Connecticut College
Cornell University
Dartmouth College
DePaul University
Dickinson College
Drake University
Drexel University
Duke University
Eckerd College
Elon University
Emory University
Fairfield University
Fairleigh Dickinson University
Florida Atlantic University
Florida International University
Florida State University
Fordham University
Franklin & Marshall College
George Mason University
George Washington University
Georgetown University
Georgia Institute of Techology
Gettysburg College
Goucher College
Gratz College
Hamilton College
Harvard University
Haverford College
Hobart and William Smith Colleges
Hofstra University
Hood College (MD)
Hunter College
Indiana University
Iowa State University
Ithaca College
Johns Hopkins University
Kansas State University
Kean Universityof New Jersey
Kenyon College
Lafayette College
Lawrence University
Lehigh University
Liberty University
Louisiana State University System
Los Angeles Community College District
Louisiana Tech University
Loyola University Maryland
Maryland Institute College of Art
Massachusetts Institute of Technology
McDaniel College
Miami University – Ohio
Michigan State University
Middlebury College
Mississipi State University
Missouri University of Science and Technology
Montclair State University
Mount St. Mary’s University
Muhlenberg College
Ner Israel Rabbinical College (MD)
New Jersey City University
New Jersey Institute of Technology
New York Medical College
New York University
North Carolina State
Northern Arizona University
Northeastern University
Northeastern Illinois University
Northern Illinois University
Northwestern University
Notre Dame of Maryland University
Nova Southeastern University
Oberlin College
Occidental College
Ohio State University
Pennsylvania State University
Philadelphia University
Pomona College
Portland State University
Princeton University
Purdue University
Ramapo College
Regent University
Rhode Island College
Rice University
Richard Stockton College
Rider University
Rockefeller University
Roger Williams University
Rowan University of New Jersey
Rutgers University
St. John’s College (MD)
St. Lawrence University
St. Mary’s Seminary and University (MD)
San Francisco State University
Sarah Lawrence College
Sewanee: The University of the South
Seton Hall University
Simmons College
Skidmore College
Smith College
South Carolina State University
Southern Methodist University
Stanford University
State University of New York (SUNY) System
State University of New York – Buffalo
Syracuse University
Stevenson University
Swarthmore College
Temple University
Thomas Edison State College (NJ)
Touro College and University System
Towson University
Trinity College (CT)
Tufts University
Tulane University
Union College
University of Alabama System
University of Akron
University of Arizona
University of California System
University of California-Berkeley
University of California-Davis
University of California-Irvine
University of California – Los Angeles
University of New Hampsire
University of California – Riverside
University of California-San Diego
University of California – San Francisco
University of California – Santa Barbara
University of California – Santa Cruz
University of Central Florida
University of Chicago
University of Cincinnati
University of Colorado System
University of Colorado – Boulder
University of Connecticut
University of Delaware
University of Denver
University of Florida
University System of Georgia’s Board of Regents
University of Hartford
University of Houston
University of Hawaii – Mānoa
University of Illinois System
University of Illinois at Chicago
University of Illinois at Springfield
University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
University of Iowa
University of Kansas
University of Kentucky
University of La Verne
University of Louisville
University of Maryland
University of Maryland – Baltimore County
University of Massachusetts – Amherst
University of Massachusetts – Boston
University of Massachusetts – Dartmouth
University of Massachuetts – Lowell
University of Massachusetts Medical School
University of Miami
University of Michigan
University of Minnesota
University of Mississippi
University of Missouri System
University of Missouri - Columbia
University of Missouri – Kansas City
University of Missouri – St. Louis
University of Nebraska (all campuses)
University of New Mexico
University of Nevada – Las Vegas
University of North Carolina – Chapel Hill
University of North Dakota
University of Notre Dame
University of Oregon
University of Pennsylvania
University of Pittsburgh
University of Rhode Island
University of Rochester
University of South Carolina
University of South Dakota
University of South Florida
University of Southern California
University of Texas-Austin
University of Texas-Dallas
University of the Incarnate Word
University of Tulsa
University of Utah
University of Vermont
University of Virginia
University of Washington
University of Western Ontario
University of Wisconsin - Madison
Ursinus College
Utah State University
Vanderbilt University
Vassar College
Virginia Commonwealth University
Virginia Polytechnic University
Wake Forest University
Washington Adventist University
Washington College (MD)
Washington University in St. Louis
Wayne State University
Webster University
Wellesley College
Wesleyan University
West Virginia University
Western Kentucky University
William Paterson University
Willamette University
Williams College
Wright State University
Xavier University
Yale University
Yeshiva University
*Termination of memberships* – Many if not most Universities are leaving the decision to terminate Institutional Membership up to individual American Studies Departments. We can confirm that the following have terminated or will not renew membership:


Bard College (source)
Brandeis University
Crystal Bridges Museum of American Art
Indiana University
Kenyon College
Penn State Harrisburg
University of Texas-Dallas
University of Utah (source)(source)
*Deny Membership* – The following are listed by ASA as Institutional Members, but deny that they are in fact members (via email confirmations or external links):


Brown University
Carnegie-Mellon University
Hamilton College
Northwestern University
Temple University
Trinity College (CT)
Tufts University
University of Alabama (source)(source)
University of Mississippi (source)
University of Southern California
Willamette University


----------



## docmauser1

fanger said:


> Academic boycotts of Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopediaBDS has not been banned in fact it is growing, while support for the 'shitty little country wanes


Why does bds hate arab students so much?


----------



## Roudy

Anti BDS is growing.  The shitty little bowel movement is on life support.

Harvard and Yale Slam American Studies Association Over Israel Boycott ndash Tablet Magazine

Brandeis condemns American Studies Association s boycott BrandeisNOW


----------



## Roudy

*University Officials and Academic Institutions Respond to ASA Boycott*
January 8, 2014

On December 16, 2013, the American Studies Association (ASA) membership voted to support a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.  In response, dozens of American colleges, universities and academic institutions have issued statements rejecting the boycott, and some have withdrawn from the ASA, including Brandeis University, Penn State Harrisburg University, Indiana University and Kenyon College.

Below is a selection of quotes rejecting the ASA’s boycott:

*UNIVERSITY OFFICIALS*
*President Fredrick Lawrence
Brandeis University*
"Brandeis University condemns the American Studies Association's (ASA) boycott of institutions of higher education in Israel. I am proud that Brandeis was one of the very first institutions in the world to withdraw as an institutional member of the ASA, and I urge other institutions to follow our lead and disassociate from the ASA."

*President Karen Gould
Brooklyn College*
"Brooklyn College firmly rejects the recent resolution of the American Studies Association to boycott Israeli academic institutions. This resolution runs contrary to the underlying spirit and principle of academic freedom, which seeks to protect intellectual inquiry and debate across a wide range of viewpoints and human experience. Our college has a long history of positive engagement with Israeli universities and scholars. We remain fully committed to these and other institutional partnerships that help our faculty and students pursue important research and study in Israel and around the world. Efforts to curtail dialogue and academic exchange are wrongheaded and troubling."

*President Janet Napolitano
University of California*
"The University of California prides itself on a rich tradition of free speech and diversity of thought. Universities depend on the unrestrained exchange of ideas, and it is our role to defend academic freedom and our scholars' ability to pursue research of their choice. An academic boycott goes against the spirit of the University of California, which has long championed open dialogue and collaboration with international scholars."

*Chancellor George Blumenthal
University of California, Santa Cruz*
"At UC Santa Cruz, our scholars develop and share ideas with academic colleagues from around the world. As UC President Napolitano has stated, a boycott could impede the free and open exchange of these ideas. As such, it is inconsistent with the principles that are the hallmark of the University of California."

*President John Garvey
Catholic University of America*
"The American Studies Association’s recent call for a boycott of Israeli academic institutions is lamentable. The Association has appointed itself as a kind of inept volunteer fire department, aiming to put out the Israeli-Palestinian conflagration by throwing gasoline on the fire. That’s not exactly right. It has decided to pour gas not on the source of the fire but on bystanders, some of whom are trying to extinguish the flames. No good can come of punishing academic institutions for the shortcomings, real and perceived, of their nations’ leaders and policies.

Rather than restricting academic freedom to advance political causes, academic organizations like the ASA should be working to foster dialogue with their foreign interlocutors, perhaps especially those they disagree with. The academy – universities, faculties, and satellite institutions – is a place where research, open discussion, and creative thought can lead to reforms and new approaches to longstanding problems. I hope the ASA’s call for a boycott produces just the opposite of its intended result – a proliferation of U.S. linkages with Israeli universities and other universities in the Middle East."

*Interim Chancellor William P. Kelly
City University of New York*
"The free exchange of ideas is at the heart of the academic enterprise. Any effort to impede that flow is antithetical to the values that universities hold most dear. The City University of New York is proud of its many international collaborations and is committed to extending and deepening those relations. We take this opportunity to reaffirm our long association with Israeli scholars and universities, and we note with particular pleasure a new joint MBA program between the Zicklin School at Baruch College and the College of Management Academic Studies in Rishon LeZion."

*President David P. Angel
Clark University*
"Clark University rejects the call for an academic boycott of Israel made by the American Studies Association. Academic boycotts, whether of Israel or any other country, undermine the free exchange of thoughts and ideas that are central to academic freedom. Clark University fully supports the statement of the American Association of University Professors (AAUP) against academic boycotts."

*President Lee C. Bollinger
Columbia University*
"I have made my opposition to academic boycotts of Israel emphatically clear over the years, most prominently in my 2007 letter that was signed by some 400 of my fellow college and university presidents speaking out against the British University and College Union's boycott of Israeli scholars and universities. I stand by that statement today when considering the recent vote by the American Studies Association for just such a boycott. To be sure, it is entirely appropriate for our campuses to provide a forum for discussion and debate about the policies of any government, including our own.  

But the ASA's vote runs counter to this essential academic and political freedom and, taken to its logical conclusion, would necessarily result in boycotts of fellow scholars and peer institutions from many nations around the world.  I reject the ASA's position which would compromise an essential value of universities in an increasingly global society—and we look forward to continuing Columbia's long history of engagement with our peers from Israel."

*President Susan Herbst
University of Connecticut*
"The recent votes of two scholarly societies -- the American Studies Association and Association for Asian American Studies -- to endorse the Palestinian boycott of Israeli academic institutions is contrary to both academic freedom and the international exchange of ideas. The University of Connecticut joins the American Association of University Professors in firmly opposing all such boycotts. Choosing one nation for a boycott is patently unfair and represents a disturbing philosophy among some segments of the academy."

*President James Wagner
Emory University*
"Over the past seven years, Emory has been approached repeatedly by groups from off campus requesting that Emory commit to an academic boycott of Israeli scholars and scholarly institutions. Those seeking to organize such an action claim to do so as an expression of dissent concerning certain Israeli government policies and actions with which they disagree. Most recently, three academic professional organizations have endorsed such an action.  

Emory’s own and newly-penned policy on Respect for Freedom of Expression is clear about the need to protect the rights of others. An academic boycott would clearly violate the right of university faculty to academic freedom and so cannot be supported. The statement of the Association of American Universities (AAU), of which Emory is a member, states well Emory’s position, when it says that it 'strongly opposes a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.… Any such boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom, which is a fundamental principle of AAU universities and of American higher education in general.' In agreement with our AAU colleagues, Emory also opposes an academic boycott."

*President Drew Faust
Harvard University*
"Academic boycotts subvert the academic freedoms and values necessary to the free flow of ideas, which is the lifeblood of the worldwide community of scholars. The recent resolution of the ASA proposing to boycott Israeli universities represents a direct threat to these ideals, ideals which universities and scholarly associations should be dedicated to defend."

*President Michael A. McRobbie
Indiana University*
"Indiana University joins other leading research universities in condemning in the strongest possible terms the boycott of institutions of higher education in Israel as proposed by the American Studies Association and other organizations. Boycotts such as these have a profound chilling effect on academic freedom, and universities must be clear and unequivocal in rejecting them. Indiana University strongly endorses the recent statement on this matter by the Association of American Universities and the long-standing position in this area of the American Association of University Professors. 

Indiana University will contact the ASA immediately to withdraw as an institutional member. We urge the leadership of the ASA and other associations supporting the boycott to rescind this dangerous and ill-conceived action as a matter of urgency."

*President Ronald J. Daniels 
Provost Robert C. Lieberman 
Johns Hopkins University*
"The Israeli-Palestinian conflict is, of course, a complex matter on which many in our community hold passionate and competing views. We can all agree, however, that one essential ingredient to the resolution of that conflict will be the free exchange of information and open debate of ideas. This boycott is a contradiction, one that threatens what it purports to protect: the freedom of thought and expression that is the heartbeat of our academic community."

*President Sean Decatur
Kenyon College*
"The ASA is, first and foremost, an academic society aimed at the promotion of interdisciplinary studies of American culture and history. This commitment to scholarship, teaching, and learning is what drew Kenyon to participate in ASA activities in the past. But, as the president of a College with an unwavering commitment to the liberal arts and the concept of academic freedom, I reject the notion of a boycott of academic institutions as a geopolitical tool. I concur with the decision of our American Studies program to withdraw as an institutional member of the ASA."

*President Mary Sue Coleman 
Provost Martha Pollack
University of Michigan*
"The University of Michigan strongly opposes the boycott of academic institutions in Israel that was recently endorsed by several academic associations. While we affirm the right of individual faculty, faculties, and professional academic associations to hold and express different viewpoints, we believe that academic boycotts violate the principles of academic freedom and freedom of speech, which are fundamental to our missions of education and research. The University of Michigan is committed to continuing and strengthening its long-standing and productive institutional relationships with Israeli universities and institutes."

*Chancellor Carole L. Folt
Executive Vice Chancellor and Provost James W. Dean, Jr. 
University of North Carolina*
"The ASA resolution directly opposes the principles of access that encourage collaborations among our faculty and students, important research that benefits North Carolinians, our nation and the global community. For that reason, UNC-Chapel Hill strongly rejects both the boycott and the actions called for in the resolution."

*President Kathleen McCartney
Smith College*
"Smith College upholds the ideals of academic freedom and engagement with global scholarship, scholars, research and ideas. The college rejects the American Studies Association's proposed boycott of Israeli universities and will continue to support our students and faculty in pursuing opportunities in Israel and with their Israeli counterparts. In recent years, such opportunities have included hosting Israeli scholars on our campus for residencies in the U.S.; hosting summer Global Engagement Seminars for our students in Jerusalem; and running a thriving Jewish Studies program. Additionally, we are actively exploring the possibility of faculty and student exchanges with Israel."

*Chancellor Nicholas S. Zeppos
Vanderbilt University*
"Vanderbilt University stands with its Association of American Universities colleagues in opposing a boycott of Israeli academic institutions as proposed by the American Studies Association. There are few principles more central to our mission as a university than an unwavering commitment to academic freedom and the open exchange of ideas across the globe. We believe this boycott, by its very nature, is incompatible with this principle. Vanderbilt faculty can and have taken their own positions on this issue, which is their right and indeed their responsibility as scholars, just as it is our duty to protect their freedom to do so. As a university, we promote spirited and intense debate on the most intractable problems facing our society, with the belief that this coming together of often opposing viewpoints leads to better understanding and progress. We believe that shutting out an entire nation’s universities and academic organizations only stands to prolong and perpetuate the problems the framers of the boycott wish to address."

*President Michael S. RothWesleyan University*
"Boycotts don't serve these debates; they seek to cut them off by declaring certain academic institutions and their faculty off-limits. This tactic, in the words of Richard Slotkin, an emeritus professor here at Wesleyan University, 'is wrong in principle, politically impotent, intellectually dishonest and morally obtuse.'

"As president of Wesleyan, and as a historian, I deplore this politically retrograde resolution of the American Studies Association. Under the guise of phony progressivism, the group has initiated an irresponsible attack on academic freedom. Others in academia should reject this call for an academic boycott.”

*President Peter Salovey
Yale University*
"Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom. I stand with the Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities in my strong opposition to a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. At the same time, I acknowledge that individual faculty members have the right to their own opinions and beliefs, even if I disagree with those beliefs."

*ACADEMIC INSTITUTIONS*
*American Association of University Professors*
"The American Association of University Professors (AAUP) is disappointed in the vote announced this morning by the membership of the American Studies Association (ASA) to endorse an academic boycott of Israel. While the AAUP takes no position on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, we have opposed all academic boycotts in principle since 2005 when we published our report _On Academic Boycotts_."

*American Council on Education
President Molly Borbett Broad*
 “In recent weeks, several scholarly associations have voted on formal motions to boycott activities involving faculty and staff at Israeli academic institutions. Such actions are misguided and greatly troubling, as they strike at the heart of academic freedom—a central tenet of the teaching, research and service that takes place every day at colleges and universities worldwide. This is why the American Council on Education has consistently opposed such boycotts throughout its nearly 100-year history.   

Many of these same scholars would decry efforts by trustees, governors or state legislators to infringe on faculty teaching and research activities at their own institutions, and yet these boycotts involve more sweeping repercussions, impeding global academic relationships and the constructive exchange of ideas among countries and cultures. One could easily see such boycotts moving to other countries and scholarly pursuits, which would only lead to a further erosion of academic freedom and free thought in a world that is so desperate for it.    

We hope the leadership of these organizations soon reconsiders their actions and trust that other scholarly organizations will see the troubling implications of such boycotts and avoid similar votes.”

*Association of American Universities
Executive Committee*
"The Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities strongly opposes a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. Three U.S. scholarly organizations have now expressed support for such a boycott. Any such boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom, which is a fundamental principle of AAU universities and of American higher education in general.

Academic freedom is the freedom of university faculty responsibly to produce and disseminate knowledge through research, teaching, and service, without undue constraint. It is a principle that should not be abridged by political considerations. American colleges and universities, as well as like institutions elsewhere, must stand as the first line of defense against attacks on academic freedom.

Efforts to address political issues, or to address restrictions on academic freedom, should not themselves infringe upon academic freedom. Restrictions imposed on the ability of scholars of any particular country to work with their fellow academics in other countries, participate in meetings and organizations, or otherwise carry out their scholarly activities violate academic freedom. The boycott of Israeli academic institutions therefore clearly violates the academic freedom not only of Israeli scholars but also of American scholars who might be pressured to comply with it. We urge American scholars and scholars around the world who believe in academic freedom to oppose this and other such academic boycotts."


William C. Powers, President, The University of Texas at Austin – Chair
Amy Gutmann, President, University of Pennsylvania – Vice Chair
Scott S. Cowen, President, Tulane University – Past Chair
Richard H. Brodhead, President, Duke University
Michael V. Drake, Chancellor, University of California, Irvine
Bernadette Gray-Little, The University of Kansas
Mark A. Nordenberg, Chancellor, University of Pittsburgh
Morton O. Schapiro, President, Northwestern University
Lou Anna K. Simon, President, Michigan State University
David Skorton, President, Cornell University
Hunter R. Rawlings III, President, Association of American Universities – _ex-officio_
*Association Public and Land-grant Universities 
Executive Committee and President*


“The Executive Committee and President of the Association of Public and Land-grant Universities (APLU) strongly oppose the boycott of Israeli academic institutions supported by certain U.S. scholarly organizations. 

The core mission of the academic community is to create and disseminate knowledge through research, teaching and service.  Freedom of inquiry and expression are the foundational principles of this vital work, and free exchange of ideas is its lifeblood.  This boycott wrongly limits the ability of American and Israeli academic institutions and their faculty members to exchange ideas and collaborate on critical projects that advance humanity, develop new technologies, and improve health and well-being across the globe. 

Members of the academic community certainly have the right to express their views, but the call for a boycott in this case is severely misguided and wrongheaded. We urge others to express their opposition as well.”


Randy Woodson, Chancellor, North Carolina State University, APLU Board Chair
Sally Mason, President, University of Iowa, APLU Board Immediate Past Chair
Jim Clements, President, Clemson University, APLU Board Chair-Elect
Bernadette Gray-Little, Chancellor, University of Kansas, APLU Council of Presidents Chair
Teresa Sullivan, President, University of Virginia, APLU Council of Presidents Secretary
Peter McPherson, President, APL
*RELATED*

American Studies Association Vote to Boycott Israeli Institutions “Intellectually Dishonest and Shameful"
Blog: University Presidents Across The Country Reject Academic Boycott Of Israel


----------



## fanger

Roudy said:


> Anti BDS is growing.  The shitty little bowel movement is on life support.
> 
> Harvard and Yale Slam American Studies Association Over Israel Boycott ndash Tablet Magazine
> 
> Brandeis condemns American Studies Association s boycott BrandeisNOW


If that were true why do you worry so much, Iraqi boi?


----------



## fanger

BDS Victories BDSmovement.net


----------



## fanger

*Endorsers of the US Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel
*
Endorsers US Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel
Theres over 2000 will you count them as read or shall I post them?


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti BDS is growing.  The shitty little bowel movement is on life support.
> 
> Harvard and Yale Slam American Studies Association Over Israel Boycott ndash Tablet Magazine
> 
> Brandeis condemns American Studies Association s boycott BrandeisNOW
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true why do you worry so much, Iraqi boi?
Click to expand...


Perhaps you're the one who's worried, Achmed.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> *Endorsers of the US Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel
> *
> Endorsers US Campaign for the Academic and Cultural Boycott of Israel
> Theres over 2000 will you count them as read or shall I post them?



OMG what a buffoon. I show almost all of US academia having an anti BDS stance, and Fanger posts a bunch of meaningless "signatures" aka endorsements belonging to Muslim and radical leftists.  Ha ha ha.

Is this all you got Achmed?

Rabab Abdulhadi, San Francisco State University***
Suad Abdulkhabeer, Purdue University
Aliyyah Abdur-Rahman, Brandeis University
Mohammed Abed, California State University, Los Angeles
Thomas Abowd, Colby College
Khaled Abou El Fadl, University of California, Los Angeles, Law School
Feras Abou-Galala, University of California, Riverside***
Matthew Abraham, DePaul University
Nadia Abu-El-Haj, Columbia University
Lila Abu-Lughod, Columbia University
Wahiba Abu-Ras, Adelphi University
Georgia Acevedo, University of Hawaii at Manoa
Deanna Adams, Syracuse University
Fawzia Afzal-Khan, Montclair State University
Kritika Agarwal, SUNY Buffalo
Tahereh Aghdasifar, Emory University
Roberta Ahlquist, San Jose State University
Patty Ahn, University of Southern California
Aqsa Ahmad, University of California, Davis
Hisham Ahmad, St. Mary’s College of California


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> *University Officials and Academic Institutions Respond to ASA Boycott*
> January 8, 2014
> 
> On December 16, 2013, the American Studies Association (ASA) membership voted to support a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.  In response, dozens of American colleges, universities and academic institutions have issued statements rejecting the boycott, and some have withdrawn from the ASA, including Brandeis University, Penn State Harrisburg University, Indiana University and Kenyon College.
> 
> Below is a selection of quotes rejecting the ASA’s boycott:
> 
> *UNIVERSITY OFFICIALS*
> *President Fredrick Lawrence
> Brandeis University*
> "Brandeis University condemns the American Studies Association's (ASA) boycott of institutions of higher education in Israel. I am proud that Brandeis was one of the very first institutions in the world to withdraw as an institutional member of the ASA, and I urge other institutions to follow our lead and disassociate from the ASA."
> 
> *President Karen Gould
> Brooklyn College*
> "Brooklyn College firmly rejects the recent resolution of the American Studies Association to boycott Israeli academic institutions. This resolution runs contrary to the underlying spirit and principle of academic freedom, which seeks to protect intellectual inquiry and debate across a wide range of viewpoints and human experience. Our college has a long history of positive engagement with Israeli universities and scholars. We remain fully committed to these and other institutional partnerships that help our faculty and students pursue important research and study in Israel and around the world. Efforts to curtail dialogue and academic exchange are wrongheaded and troubling."
> 
> *President Janet Napolitano
> University of California*
> "The University of California prides itself on a rich tradition of free speech and diversity of thought. Universities depend on the unrestrained exchange of ideas, and it is our role to defend academic freedom and our scholars' ability to pursue research of their choice. An academic boycott goes against the spirit of the University of California, which has long championed open dialogue and collaboration with international scholars."
> 
> *Chancellor George Blumenthal
> University of California, Santa Cruz*
> "At UC Santa Cruz, our scholars develop and share ideas with academic colleagues from around the world. As UC President Napolitano has stated, a boycott could impede the free and open exchange of these ideas. As such, it is inconsistent with the principles that are the hallmark of the University of California."
> 
> *President John Garvey
> Catholic University of America*
> "The American Studies Association’s recent call for a boycott of Israeli academic institutions is lamentable. The Association has appointed itself as a kind of inept volunteer fire department, aiming to put out the Israeli-Palestinian conflagration by throwing gasoline on the fire. That’s not exactly right. It has decided to pour gas not on the source of the fire but on bystanders, some of whom are trying to extinguish the flames. No good can come of punishing academic institutions for the shortcomings, real and perceived, of their nations’ leaders and policies.
> 
> Rather than restricting academic freedom to advance political causes, academic organizations like the ASA should be working to foster dialogue with their foreign interlocutors, perhaps especially those they disagree with. The academy – universities, faculties, and satellite institutions – is a place where research, open discussion, and creative thought can lead to reforms and new approaches to longstanding problems. I hope the ASA’s call for a boycott produces just the opposite of its intended result – a proliferation of U.S. linkages with Israeli universities and other universities in the Middle East."
> 
> *Interim Chancellor William P. Kelly
> City University of New York*
> "The free exchange of ideas is at the heart of the academic enterprise. Any effort to impede that flow is antithetical to the values that universities hold most dear. The City University of New York is proud of its many international collaborations and is committed to extending and deepening those relations. We take this opportunity to reaffirm our long association with Israeli scholars and universities, and we note with particular pleasure a new joint MBA program between the Zicklin School at Baruch College and the College of Management Academic Studies in Rishon LeZion."
> 
> *President David P. Angel
> Clark University*
> "Clark University rejects the call for an academic boycott of Israel made by the American Studies Association. Academic boycotts, whether of Israel or any other country, undermine the free exchange of thoughts and ideas that are central to academic freedom. Clark University fully supports the statement of the American Association of University Professors (AAUP) against academic boycotts."
> 
> *President Lee C. Bollinger
> Columbia University*
> "I have made my opposition to academic boycotts of Israel emphatically clear over the years, most prominently in my 2007 letter that was signed by some 400 of my fellow college and university presidents speaking out against the British University and College Union's boycott of Israeli scholars and universities. I stand by that statement today when considering the recent vote by the American Studies Association for just such a boycott. To be sure, it is entirely appropriate for our campuses to provide a forum for discussion and debate about the policies of any government, including our own.
> 
> But the ASA's vote runs counter to this essential academic and political freedom and, taken to its logical conclusion, would necessarily result in boycotts of fellow scholars and peer institutions from many nations around the world.  I reject the ASA's position which would compromise an essential value of universities in an increasingly global society—and we look forward to continuing Columbia's long history of engagement with our peers from Israel."
> 
> *President Susan Herbst
> University of Connecticut*
> "The recent votes of two scholarly societies -- the American Studies Association and Association for Asian American Studies -- to endorse the Palestinian boycott of Israeli academic institutions is contrary to both academic freedom and the international exchange of ideas. The University of Connecticut joins the American Association of University Professors in firmly opposing all such boycotts. Choosing one nation for a boycott is patently unfair and represents a disturbing philosophy among some segments of the academy."
> 
> *President James Wagner
> Emory University*
> "Over the past seven years, Emory has been approached repeatedly by groups from off campus requesting that Emory commit to an academic boycott of Israeli scholars and scholarly institutions. Those seeking to organize such an action claim to do so as an expression of dissent concerning certain Israeli government policies and actions with which they disagree. Most recently, three academic professional organizations have endorsed such an action.
> 
> Emory’s own and newly-penned policy on Respect for Freedom of Expression is clear about the need to protect the rights of others. An academic boycott would clearly violate the right of university faculty to academic freedom and so cannot be supported. The statement of the Association of American Universities (AAU), of which Emory is a member, states well Emory’s position, when it says that it 'strongly opposes a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.… Any such boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom, which is a fundamental principle of AAU universities and of American higher education in general.' In agreement with our AAU colleagues, Emory also opposes an academic boycott."
> 
> *President Drew Faust
> Harvard University*
> "Academic boycotts subvert the academic freedoms and values necessary to the free flow of ideas, which is the lifeblood of the worldwide community of scholars. The recent resolution of the ASA proposing to boycott Israeli universities represents a direct threat to these ideals, ideals which universities and scholarly associations should be dedicated to defend."
> 
> *President Michael A. McRobbie
> Indiana University*
> "Indiana University joins other leading research universities in condemning in the strongest possible terms the boycott of institutions of higher education in Israel as proposed by the American Studies Association and other organizations. Boycotts such as these have a profound chilling effect on academic freedom, and universities must be clear and unequivocal in rejecting them. Indiana University strongly endorses the recent statement on this matter by the Association of American Universities and the long-standing position in this area of the American Association of University Professors.
> 
> Indiana University will contact the ASA immediately to withdraw as an institutional member. We urge the leadership of the ASA and other associations supporting the boycott to rescind this dangerous and ill-conceived action as a matter of urgency."
> 
> *President Ronald J. Daniels
> Provost Robert C. Lieberman
> Johns Hopkins University*
> "The Israeli-Palestinian conflict is, of course, a complex matter on which many in our community hold passionate and competing views. We can all agree, however, that one essential ingredient to the resolution of that conflict will be the free exchange of information and open debate of ideas. This boycott is a contradiction, one that threatens what it purports to protect: the freedom of thought and expression that is the heartbeat of our academic community."
> 
> *President Sean Decatur
> Kenyon College*
> "The ASA is, first and foremost, an academic society aimed at the promotion of interdisciplinary studies of American culture and history. This commitment to scholarship, teaching, and learning is what drew Kenyon to participate in ASA activities in the past. But, as the president of a College with an unwavering commitment to the liberal arts and the concept of academic freedom, I reject the notion of a boycott of academic institutions as a geopolitical tool. I concur with the decision of our American Studies program to withdraw as an institutional member of the ASA."
> 
> *President Mary Sue Coleman
> Provost Martha Pollack
> University of Michigan*
> "The University of Michigan strongly opposes the boycott of academic institutions in Israel that was recently endorsed by several academic associations. While we affirm the right of individual faculty, faculties, and professional academic associations to hold and express different viewpoints, we believe that academic boycotts violate the principles of academic freedom and freedom of speech, which are fundamental to our missions of education and research. The University of Michigan is committed to continuing and strengthening its long-standing and productive institutional relationships with Israeli universities and institutes."
> 
> *Chancellor Carole L. Folt
> Executive Vice Chancellor and Provost James W. Dean, Jr.
> University of North Carolina*
> "The ASA resolution directly opposes the principles of access that encourage collaborations among our faculty and students, important research that benefits North Carolinians, our nation and the global community. For that reason, UNC-Chapel Hill strongly rejects both the boycott and the actions called for in the resolution."
> 
> *President Kathleen McCartney
> Smith College*
> "Smith College upholds the ideals of academic freedom and engagement with global scholarship, scholars, research and ideas. The college rejects the American Studies Association's proposed boycott of Israeli universities and will continue to support our students and faculty in pursuing opportunities in Israel and with their Israeli counterparts. In recent years, such opportunities have included hosting Israeli scholars on our campus for residencies in the U.S.; hosting summer Global Engagement Seminars for our students in Jerusalem; and running a thriving Jewish Studies program. Additionally, we are actively exploring the possibility of faculty and student exchanges with Israel."
> 
> *Chancellor Nicholas S. Zeppos
> Vanderbilt University*
> "Vanderbilt University stands with its Association of American Universities colleagues in opposing a boycott of Israeli academic institutions as proposed by the American Studies Association. There are few principles more central to our mission as a university than an unwavering commitment to academic freedom and the open exchange of ideas across the globe. We believe this boycott, by its very nature, is incompatible with this principle. Vanderbilt faculty can and have taken their own positions on this issue, which is their right and indeed their responsibility as scholars, just as it is our duty to protect their freedom to do so. As a university, we promote spirited and intense debate on the most intractable problems facing our society, with the belief that this coming together of often opposing viewpoints leads to better understanding and progress. We believe that shutting out an entire nation’s universities and academic organizations only stands to prolong and perpetuate the problems the framers of the boycott wish to address."
> 
> *President Michael S. RothWesleyan University*
> "Boycotts don't serve these debates; they seek to cut them off by declaring certain academic institutions and their faculty off-limits. This tactic, in the words of Richard Slotkin, an emeritus professor here at Wesleyan University, 'is wrong in principle, politically impotent, intellectually dishonest and morally obtuse.'
> 
> "As president of Wesleyan, and as a historian, I deplore this politically retrograde resolution of the American Studies Association. Under the guise of phony progressivism, the group has initiated an irresponsible attack on academic freedom. Others in academia should reject this call for an academic boycott.”
> 
> *President Peter Salovey
> Yale University*
> "Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom. I stand with the Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities in my strong opposition to a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. At the same time, I acknowledge that individual faculty members have the right to their own opinions and beliefs, even if I disagree with those beliefs."
> 
> *ACADEMIC INSTITUTIONS*
> *American Association of University Professors*
> "The American Association of University Professors (AAUP) is disappointed in the vote announced this morning by the membership of the American Studies Association (ASA) to endorse an academic boycott of Israel. While the AAUP takes no position on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, we have opposed all academic boycotts in principle since 2005 when we published our report _On Academic Boycotts_."
> 
> *American Council on Education
> President Molly Borbett Broad*
> “In recent weeks, several scholarly associations have voted on formal motions to boycott activities involving faculty and staff at Israeli academic institutions. Such actions are misguided and greatly troubling, as they strike at the heart of academic freedom—a central tenet of the teaching, research and service that takes place every day at colleges and universities worldwide. This is why the American Council on Education has consistently opposed such boycotts throughout its nearly 100-year history.
> 
> Many of these same scholars would decry efforts by trustees, governors or state legislators to infringe on faculty teaching and research activities at their own institutions, and yet these boycotts involve more sweeping repercussions, impeding global academic relationships and the constructive exchange of ideas among countries and cultures. One could easily see such boycotts moving to other countries and scholarly pursuits, which would only lead to a further erosion of academic freedom and free thought in a world that is so desperate for it.
> 
> We hope the leadership of these organizations soon reconsiders their actions and trust that other scholarly organizations will see the troubling implications of such boycotts and avoid similar votes.”
> 
> *Association of American Universities
> Executive Committee*
> "The Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities strongly opposes a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. Three U.S. scholarly organizations have now expressed support for such a boycott. Any such boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom, which is a fundamental principle of AAU universities and of American higher education in general.
> 
> Academic freedom is the freedom of university faculty responsibly to produce and disseminate knowledge through research, teaching, and service, without undue constraint. It is a principle that should not be abridged by political considerations. American colleges and universities, as well as like institutions elsewhere, must stand as the first line of defense against attacks on academic freedom.
> 
> Efforts to address political issues, or to address restrictions on academic freedom, should not themselves infringe upon academic freedom. Restrictions imposed on the ability of scholars of any particular country to work with their fellow academics in other countries, participate in meetings and organizations, or otherwise carry out their scholarly activities violate academic freedom. The boycott of Israeli academic institutions therefore clearly violates the academic freedom not only of Israeli scholars but also of American scholars who might be pressured to comply with it. We urge American scholars and scholars around the world who believe in academic freedom to oppose this and other such academic boycotts."
> 
> 
> William C. Powers, President, The University of Texas at Austin – Chair
> Amy Gutmann, President, University of Pennsylvania – Vice Chair
> Scott S. Cowen, President, Tulane University – Past Chair
> Richard H. Brodhead, President, Duke University
> Michael V. Drake, Chancellor, University of California, Irvine
> Bernadette Gray-Little, The University of Kansas
> Mark A. Nordenberg, Chancellor, University of Pittsburgh
> Morton O. Schapiro, President, Northwestern University
> Lou Anna K. Simon, President, Michigan State University
> David Skorton, President, Cornell University
> Hunter R. Rawlings III, President, Association of American Universities – _ex-officio_
> *Association Public and Land-grant Universities
> Executive Committee and President*
> 
> 
> “The Executive Committee and President of the Association of Public and Land-grant Universities (APLU) strongly oppose the boycott of Israeli academic institutions supported by certain U.S. scholarly organizations.
> 
> The core mission of the academic community is to create and disseminate knowledge through research, teaching and service.  Freedom of inquiry and expression are the foundational principles of this vital work, and free exchange of ideas is its lifeblood.  This boycott wrongly limits the ability of American and Israeli academic institutions and their faculty members to exchange ideas and collaborate on critical projects that advance humanity, develop new technologies, and improve health and well-being across the globe.
> 
> Members of the academic community certainly have the right to express their views, but the call for a boycott in this case is severely misguided and wrongheaded. We urge others to express their opposition as well.”
> 
> 
> Randy Woodson, Chancellor, North Carolina State University, APLU Board Chair
> Sally Mason, President, University of Iowa, APLU Board Immediate Past Chair
> Jim Clements, President, Clemson University, APLU Board Chair-Elect
> Bernadette Gray-Little, Chancellor, University of Kansas, APLU Council of Presidents Chair
> Teresa Sullivan, President, University of Virginia, APLU Council of Presidents Secretary
> Peter McPherson, President, APL
> *RELATED*
> 
> American Studies Association Vote to Boycott Israeli Institutions “Intellectually Dishonest and Shameful"
> Blog: University Presidents Across The Country Reject Academic Boycott Of Israel


The toadies oppose the boycott. No surprise there.

Their opposition is based on misinformation. It would be interesting to find who fed them that misinformation.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *University Officials and Academic Institutions Respond to ASA Boycott*
> January 8, 2014
> 
> On December 16, 2013, the American Studies Association (ASA) membership voted to support a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.  In response, dozens of American colleges, universities and academic institutions have issued statements rejecting the boycott, and some have withdrawn from the ASA, including Brandeis University, Penn State Harrisburg University, Indiana University and Kenyon College.
> 
> Below is a selection of quotes rejecting the ASA’s boycott:
> 
> *UNIVERSITY OFFICIALS*
> *President Fredrick Lawrence
> Brandeis University*
> "Brandeis University condemns the American Studies Association's (ASA) boycott of institutions of higher education in Israel. I am proud that Brandeis was one of the very first institutions in the world to withdraw as an institutional member of the ASA, and I urge other institutions to follow our lead and disassociate from the ASA."
> 
> *President Karen Gould
> Brooklyn College*
> "Brooklyn College firmly rejects the recent resolution of the American Studies Association to boycott Israeli academic institutions. This resolution runs contrary to the underlying spirit and principle of academic freedom, which seeks to protect intellectual inquiry and debate across a wide range of viewpoints and human experience. Our college has a long history of positive engagement with Israeli universities and scholars. We remain fully committed to these and other institutional partnerships that help our faculty and students pursue important research and study in Israel and around the world. Efforts to curtail dialogue and academic exchange are wrongheaded and troubling."
> 
> *President Janet Napolitano
> University of California*
> "The University of California prides itself on a rich tradition of free speech and diversity of thought. Universities depend on the unrestrained exchange of ideas, and it is our role to defend academic freedom and our scholars' ability to pursue research of their choice. An academic boycott goes against the spirit of the University of California, which has long championed open dialogue and collaboration with international scholars."
> 
> *Chancellor George Blumenthal
> University of California, Santa Cruz*
> "At UC Santa Cruz, our scholars develop and share ideas with academic colleagues from around the world. As UC President Napolitano has stated, a boycott could impede the free and open exchange of these ideas. As such, it is inconsistent with the principles that are the hallmark of the University of California."
> 
> *President John Garvey
> Catholic University of America*
> "The American Studies Association’s recent call for a boycott of Israeli academic institutions is lamentable. The Association has appointed itself as a kind of inept volunteer fire department, aiming to put out the Israeli-Palestinian conflagration by throwing gasoline on the fire. That’s not exactly right. It has decided to pour gas not on the source of the fire but on bystanders, some of whom are trying to extinguish the flames. No good can come of punishing academic institutions for the shortcomings, real and perceived, of their nations’ leaders and policies.
> 
> Rather than restricting academic freedom to advance political causes, academic organizations like the ASA should be working to foster dialogue with their foreign interlocutors, perhaps especially those they disagree with. The academy – universities, faculties, and satellite institutions – is a place where research, open discussion, and creative thought can lead to reforms and new approaches to longstanding problems. I hope the ASA’s call for a boycott produces just the opposite of its intended result – a proliferation of U.S. linkages with Israeli universities and other universities in the Middle East."
> 
> *Interim Chancellor William P. Kelly
> City University of New York*
> "The free exchange of ideas is at the heart of the academic enterprise. Any effort to impede that flow is antithetical to the values that universities hold most dear. The City University of New York is proud of its many international collaborations and is committed to extending and deepening those relations. We take this opportunity to reaffirm our long association with Israeli scholars and universities, and we note with particular pleasure a new joint MBA program between the Zicklin School at Baruch College and the College of Management Academic Studies in Rishon LeZion."
> 
> *President David P. Angel
> Clark University*
> "Clark University rejects the call for an academic boycott of Israel made by the American Studies Association. Academic boycotts, whether of Israel or any other country, undermine the free exchange of thoughts and ideas that are central to academic freedom. Clark University fully supports the statement of the American Association of University Professors (AAUP) against academic boycotts."
> 
> *President Lee C. Bollinger
> Columbia University*
> "I have made my opposition to academic boycotts of Israel emphatically clear over the years, most prominently in my 2007 letter that was signed by some 400 of my fellow college and university presidents speaking out against the British University and College Union's boycott of Israeli scholars and universities. I stand by that statement today when considering the recent vote by the American Studies Association for just such a boycott. To be sure, it is entirely appropriate for our campuses to provide a forum for discussion and debate about the policies of any government, including our own.
> 
> But the ASA's vote runs counter to this essential academic and political freedom and, taken to its logical conclusion, would necessarily result in boycotts of fellow scholars and peer institutions from many nations around the world.  I reject the ASA's position which would compromise an essential value of universities in an increasingly global society—and we look forward to continuing Columbia's long history of engagement with our peers from Israel."
> 
> *President Susan Herbst
> University of Connecticut*
> "The recent votes of two scholarly societies -- the American Studies Association and Association for Asian American Studies -- to endorse the Palestinian boycott of Israeli academic institutions is contrary to both academic freedom and the international exchange of ideas. The University of Connecticut joins the American Association of University Professors in firmly opposing all such boycotts. Choosing one nation for a boycott is patently unfair and represents a disturbing philosophy among some segments of the academy."
> 
> *President James Wagner
> Emory University*
> "Over the past seven years, Emory has been approached repeatedly by groups from off campus requesting that Emory commit to an academic boycott of Israeli scholars and scholarly institutions. Those seeking to organize such an action claim to do so as an expression of dissent concerning certain Israeli government policies and actions with which they disagree. Most recently, three academic professional organizations have endorsed such an action.
> 
> Emory’s own and newly-penned policy on Respect for Freedom of Expression is clear about the need to protect the rights of others. An academic boycott would clearly violate the right of university faculty to academic freedom and so cannot be supported. The statement of the Association of American Universities (AAU), of which Emory is a member, states well Emory’s position, when it says that it 'strongly opposes a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.… Any such boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom, which is a fundamental principle of AAU universities and of American higher education in general.' In agreement with our AAU colleagues, Emory also opposes an academic boycott."
> 
> *President Drew Faust
> Harvard University*
> "Academic boycotts subvert the academic freedoms and values necessary to the free flow of ideas, which is the lifeblood of the worldwide community of scholars. The recent resolution of the ASA proposing to boycott Israeli universities represents a direct threat to these ideals, ideals which universities and scholarly associations should be dedicated to defend."
> 
> *President Michael A. McRobbie
> Indiana University*
> "Indiana University joins other leading research universities in condemning in the strongest possible terms the boycott of institutions of higher education in Israel as proposed by the American Studies Association and other organizations. Boycotts such as these have a profound chilling effect on academic freedom, and universities must be clear and unequivocal in rejecting them. Indiana University strongly endorses the recent statement on this matter by the Association of American Universities and the long-standing position in this area of the American Association of University Professors.
> 
> Indiana University will contact the ASA immediately to withdraw as an institutional member. We urge the leadership of the ASA and other associations supporting the boycott to rescind this dangerous and ill-conceived action as a matter of urgency."
> 
> *President Ronald J. Daniels
> Provost Robert C. Lieberman
> Johns Hopkins University*
> "The Israeli-Palestinian conflict is, of course, a complex matter on which many in our community hold passionate and competing views. We can all agree, however, that one essential ingredient to the resolution of that conflict will be the free exchange of information and open debate of ideas. This boycott is a contradiction, one that threatens what it purports to protect: the freedom of thought and expression that is the heartbeat of our academic community."
> 
> *President Sean Decatur
> Kenyon College*
> "The ASA is, first and foremost, an academic society aimed at the promotion of interdisciplinary studies of American culture and history. This commitment to scholarship, teaching, and learning is what drew Kenyon to participate in ASA activities in the past. But, as the president of a College with an unwavering commitment to the liberal arts and the concept of academic freedom, I reject the notion of a boycott of academic institutions as a geopolitical tool. I concur with the decision of our American Studies program to withdraw as an institutional member of the ASA."
> 
> *President Mary Sue Coleman
> Provost Martha Pollack
> University of Michigan*
> "The University of Michigan strongly opposes the boycott of academic institutions in Israel that was recently endorsed by several academic associations. While we affirm the right of individual faculty, faculties, and professional academic associations to hold and express different viewpoints, we believe that academic boycotts violate the principles of academic freedom and freedom of speech, which are fundamental to our missions of education and research. The University of Michigan is committed to continuing and strengthening its long-standing and productive institutional relationships with Israeli universities and institutes."
> 
> *Chancellor Carole L. Folt
> Executive Vice Chancellor and Provost James W. Dean, Jr.
> University of North Carolina*
> "The ASA resolution directly opposes the principles of access that encourage collaborations among our faculty and students, important research that benefits North Carolinians, our nation and the global community. For that reason, UNC-Chapel Hill strongly rejects both the boycott and the actions called for in the resolution."
> 
> *President Kathleen McCartney
> Smith College*
> "Smith College upholds the ideals of academic freedom and engagement with global scholarship, scholars, research and ideas. The college rejects the American Studies Association's proposed boycott of Israeli universities and will continue to support our students and faculty in pursuing opportunities in Israel and with their Israeli counterparts. In recent years, such opportunities have included hosting Israeli scholars on our campus for residencies in the U.S.; hosting summer Global Engagement Seminars for our students in Jerusalem; and running a thriving Jewish Studies program. Additionally, we are actively exploring the possibility of faculty and student exchanges with Israel."
> 
> *Chancellor Nicholas S. Zeppos
> Vanderbilt University*
> "Vanderbilt University stands with its Association of American Universities colleagues in opposing a boycott of Israeli academic institutions as proposed by the American Studies Association. There are few principles more central to our mission as a university than an unwavering commitment to academic freedom and the open exchange of ideas across the globe. We believe this boycott, by its very nature, is incompatible with this principle. Vanderbilt faculty can and have taken their own positions on this issue, which is their right and indeed their responsibility as scholars, just as it is our duty to protect their freedom to do so. As a university, we promote spirited and intense debate on the most intractable problems facing our society, with the belief that this coming together of often opposing viewpoints leads to better understanding and progress. We believe that shutting out an entire nation’s universities and academic organizations only stands to prolong and perpetuate the problems the framers of the boycott wish to address."
> 
> *President Michael S. RothWesleyan University*
> "Boycotts don't serve these debates; they seek to cut them off by declaring certain academic institutions and their faculty off-limits. This tactic, in the words of Richard Slotkin, an emeritus professor here at Wesleyan University, 'is wrong in principle, politically impotent, intellectually dishonest and morally obtuse.'
> 
> "As president of Wesleyan, and as a historian, I deplore this politically retrograde resolution of the American Studies Association. Under the guise of phony progressivism, the group has initiated an irresponsible attack on academic freedom. Others in academia should reject this call for an academic boycott.”
> 
> *President Peter Salovey
> Yale University*
> "Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom. I stand with the Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities in my strong opposition to a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. At the same time, I acknowledge that individual faculty members have the right to their own opinions and beliefs, even if I disagree with those beliefs."
> 
> *ACADEMIC INSTITUTIONS*
> *American Association of University Professors*
> "The American Association of University Professors (AAUP) is disappointed in the vote announced this morning by the membership of the American Studies Association (ASA) to endorse an academic boycott of Israel. While the AAUP takes no position on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, we have opposed all academic boycotts in principle since 2005 when we published our report _On Academic Boycotts_."
> 
> *American Council on Education
> President Molly Borbett Broad*
> “In recent weeks, several scholarly associations have voted on formal motions to boycott activities involving faculty and staff at Israeli academic institutions. Such actions are misguided and greatly troubling, as they strike at the heart of academic freedom—a central tenet of the teaching, research and service that takes place every day at colleges and universities worldwide. This is why the American Council on Education has consistently opposed such boycotts throughout its nearly 100-year history.
> 
> Many of these same scholars would decry efforts by trustees, governors or state legislators to infringe on faculty teaching and research activities at their own institutions, and yet these boycotts involve more sweeping repercussions, impeding global academic relationships and the constructive exchange of ideas among countries and cultures. One could easily see such boycotts moving to other countries and scholarly pursuits, which would only lead to a further erosion of academic freedom and free thought in a world that is so desperate for it.
> 
> We hope the leadership of these organizations soon reconsiders their actions and trust that other scholarly organizations will see the troubling implications of such boycotts and avoid similar votes.”
> 
> *Association of American Universities
> Executive Committee*
> "The Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities strongly opposes a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. Three U.S. scholarly organizations have now expressed support for such a boycott. Any such boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom, which is a fundamental principle of AAU universities and of American higher education in general.
> 
> Academic freedom is the freedom of university faculty responsibly to produce and disseminate knowledge through research, teaching, and service, without undue constraint. It is a principle that should not be abridged by political considerations. American colleges and universities, as well as like institutions elsewhere, must stand as the first line of defense against attacks on academic freedom.
> 
> Efforts to address political issues, or to address restrictions on academic freedom, should not themselves infringe upon academic freedom. Restrictions imposed on the ability of scholars of any particular country to work with their fellow academics in other countries, participate in meetings and organizations, or otherwise carry out their scholarly activities violate academic freedom. The boycott of Israeli academic institutions therefore clearly violates the academic freedom not only of Israeli scholars but also of American scholars who might be pressured to comply with it. We urge American scholars and scholars around the world who believe in academic freedom to oppose this and other such academic boycotts."
> 
> 
> William C. Powers, President, The University of Texas at Austin – Chair
> Amy Gutmann, President, University of Pennsylvania – Vice Chair
> Scott S. Cowen, President, Tulane University – Past Chair
> Richard H. Brodhead, President, Duke University
> Michael V. Drake, Chancellor, University of California, Irvine
> Bernadette Gray-Little, The University of Kansas
> Mark A. Nordenberg, Chancellor, University of Pittsburgh
> Morton O. Schapiro, President, Northwestern University
> Lou Anna K. Simon, President, Michigan State University
> David Skorton, President, Cornell University
> Hunter R. Rawlings III, President, Association of American Universities – _ex-officio_
> *Association Public and Land-grant Universities
> Executive Committee and President*
> 
> 
> “The Executive Committee and President of the Association of Public and Land-grant Universities (APLU) strongly oppose the boycott of Israeli academic institutions supported by certain U.S. scholarly organizations.
> 
> The core mission of the academic community is to create and disseminate knowledge through research, teaching and service.  Freedom of inquiry and expression are the foundational principles of this vital work, and free exchange of ideas is its lifeblood.  This boycott wrongly limits the ability of American and Israeli academic institutions and their faculty members to exchange ideas and collaborate on critical projects that advance humanity, develop new technologies, and improve health and well-being across the globe.
> 
> Members of the academic community certainly have the right to express their views, but the call for a boycott in this case is severely misguided and wrongheaded. We urge others to express their opposition as well.”
> 
> 
> Randy Woodson, Chancellor, North Carolina State University, APLU Board Chair
> Sally Mason, President, University of Iowa, APLU Board Immediate Past Chair
> Jim Clements, President, Clemson University, APLU Board Chair-Elect
> Bernadette Gray-Little, Chancellor, University of Kansas, APLU Council of Presidents Chair
> Teresa Sullivan, President, University of Virginia, APLU Council of Presidents Secretary
> Peter McPherson, President, APL
> *RELATED*
> 
> American Studies Association Vote to Boycott Israeli Institutions “Intellectually Dishonest and Shameful"
> Blog: University Presidents Across The Country Reject Academic Boycott Of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toadies oppose the boycott. No surprise there.
> 
> Their opposition is based on misinformation. It would be interesting to find who fed them that misinformation.
Click to expand...


Nah, more like they're telling BDS they're for American values like freedom of speech and thought, unlike the Islamic style censorship that emanates from BDS and its supporters. It's really that simple.


----------



## Challenger

Oh, dear, "Wrong again Rude-ee" is touting Avi Mayer, an Israeli blogger. Gosh, he's a Zionist Israeli, so he must be telling the truth! Any genuine evidence  to present? 

Anyone can make up a list (except maybe "wrong again rude-ee", who has yet show evidence of an ability to read and write, and perhaps even to count, so far all I ever seem to see is the prodigious use of "Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V in his posts).


----------



## Roudy

Except that the list is real, dipshit.  Whether on or not it's on an Israeli "blogger".  

These letters aren't "fake":

*UNIVERSITY OFFICIALS*
*President Fredrick Lawrence
Brandeis University*
"Brandeis University condemns the American Studies Association's (ASA) boycott of institutions of higher education in Israel. I am proud that Brandeis was one of the very first institutions in the world to withdraw as an institutional member of the ASA, and I urge other institutions to follow our lead and disassociate from the ASA."

*President Karen Gould
Brooklyn College*
"Brooklyn College firmly rejects the recent resolution of the American Studies Association to boycott Israeli academic institutions. This resolution runs contrary to the underlying spirit and principle of academic freedom, which seeks to protect intellectual inquiry and debate across a wide range of viewpoints and human experience. Our college has a long history of positive engagement with Israeli universities and scholars. We remain fully committed to these and other institutional partnerships that help our faculty and students pursue important research and study in Israel and around the world. Efforts to curtail dialogue and academic exchange are wrongheaded and troubling."

*President Janet Napolitano
University of California*
"The University of California prides itself on a rich tradition of free speech and diversity of thought. Universities depend on the unrestrained exchange of ideas, and it is our role to defend academic freedom and our scholars' ability to pursue research of their choice. An academic boycott goes against the spirit of the University of California, which has long championed open dialogue and collaboration with international scholars."

*Chancellor George Blumenthal
University of California, Santa Cruz*
"At UC Santa Cruz, our scholars develop and share ideas with academic colleagues from around the world. As UC President Napolitano has stated, a boycott could impede the free and open exchange of these ideas. As such, it is inconsistent with the principles that are the hallmark of the University of California."

*President John Garvey
Catholic University of America*
"The American Studies Association’s recent call for a boycott of Israeli academic institutions is lamentable. The Association has appointed itself as a kind of inept volunteer fire department, aiming to put out the Israeli-Palestinian conflagration by throwing gasoline on the fire. That’s not exactly right. It has decided to pour gas not on the source of the fire but on bystanders, some of whom are trying to extinguish the flames. No good can come of punishing academic institutions for the shortcomings, real and perceived, of their nations’ leaders and policies.

Rather than restricting academic freedom to advance political causes, academic organizations like the ASA should be working to foster dialogue with their foreign interlocutors, perhaps especially those they disagree with. The academy – universities, faculties, and satellite institutions – is a place where research, open discussion, and creative thought can lead to reforms and new approaches to longstanding problems. I hope the ASA’s call for a boycott produces just the opposite of its intended result – a proliferation of U.S. linkages with Israeli universities and other universities in the Middle East."

*Interim Chancellor William P. Kelly
City University of New York*
"The free exchange of ideas is at the heart of the academic enterprise. Any effort to impede that flow is antithetical to the values that universities hold most dear. The City University of New York is proud of its many international collaborations and is committed to extending and deepening those relations. We take this opportunity to reaffirm our long association with Israeli scholars and universities, and we note with particular pleasure a new joint MBA program between the Zicklin School at Baruch College and the College of Management Academic Studies in Rishon LeZion."

*President David P. Angel
Clark University*
"Clark University rejects the call for an academic boycott of Israel made by the American Studies Association. Academic boycotts, whether of Israel or any other country, undermine the free exchange of thoughts and ideas that are central to academic freedom. Clark University fully supports the statement of the American Association of University Professors (AAUP) against academic boycotts."

*President Lee C. Bollinger
Columbia University*
"I have made my opposition to academic boycotts of Israel emphatically clear over the years, most prominently in my 2007 letter that was signed by some 400 of my fellow college and university presidents speaking out against the British University and College Union's boycott of Israeli scholars and universities. I stand by that statement today when considering the recent vote by the American Studies Association for just such a boycott. To be sure, it is entirely appropriate for our campuses to provide a forum for discussion and debate about the policies of any government, including our own. 

But the ASA's vote runs counter to this essential academic and political freedom and, taken to its logical conclusion, would necessarily result in boycotts of fellow scholars and peer institutions from many nations around the world. I reject the ASA's position which would compromise an essential value of universities in an increasingly global society—and we look forward to continuing Columbia's long history of engagement with our peers from Israel."

*President Susan Herbst
University of Connecticut*
"The recent votes of two scholarly societies -- the American Studies Association and Association for Asian American Studies -- to endorse the Palestinian boycott of Israeli academic institutions is contrary to both academic freedom and the international exchange of ideas. The University of Connecticut joins the American Association of University Professors in firmly opposing all such boycotts. Choosing one nation for a boycott is patently unfair and represents a disturbing philosophy among some segments of the academy."

*President James Wagner
Emory University*
"Over the past seven years, Emory has been approached repeatedly by groups from off campus requesting that Emory commit to an academic boycott of Israeli scholars and scholarly institutions. Those seeking to organize such an action claim to do so as an expression of dissent concerning certain Israeli government policies and actions with which they disagree. Most recently, three academic professional organizations have endorsed such an action. 

Emory’s own and newly-penned policy on Respect for Freedom of Expression is clear about the need to protect the rights of others. An academic boycott would clearly violate the right of university faculty to academic freedom and so cannot be supported. The statement of the Association of American Universities (AAU), of which Emory is a member, states well Emory’s position, when it says that it 'strongly opposes a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.… Any such boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom, which is a fundamental principle of AAU universities and of American higher education in general.' In agreement with our AAU colleagues, Emory also opposes an academic boycott."

*President Drew Faust
Harvard University*
"Academic boycotts subvert the academic freedoms and values necessary to the free flow of ideas, which is the lifeblood of the worldwide community of scholars. The recent resolution of the ASA proposing to boycott Israeli universities represents a direct threat to these ideals, ideals which universities and scholarly associations should be dedicated to defend."

*President Michael A. McRobbie
Indiana University*
"Indiana University joins other leading research universities in condemning in the strongest possible terms the boycott of institutions of higher education in Israel as proposed by the American Studies Association and other organizations. Boycotts such as these have a profound chilling effect on academic freedom, and universities must be clear and unequivocal in rejecting them. Indiana University strongly endorses the recent statement on this matter by the Association of American Universities and the long-standing position in this area of the American Association of University Professors. 

Indiana University will contact the ASA immediately to withdraw as an institutional member. We urge the leadership of the ASA and other associations supporting the boycott to rescind this dangerous and ill-conceived action as a matter of urgency."

*President Ronald J. Daniels 
Provost Robert C. Lieberman 
Johns Hopkins University*
"The Israeli-Palestinian conflict is, of course, a complex matter on which many in our community hold passionate and competing views. We can all agree, however, that one essential ingredient to the resolution of that conflict will be the free exchange of information and open debate of ideas. This boycott is a contradiction, one that threatens what it purports to protect: the freedom of thought and expression that is the heartbeat of our academic community."

*President Sean Decatur
Kenyon College*
"The ASA is, first and foremost, an academic society aimed at the promotion of interdisciplinary studies of American culture and history. This commitment to scholarship, teaching, and learning is what drew Kenyon to participate in ASA activities in the past. But, as the president of a College with an unwavering commitment to the liberal arts and the concept of academic freedom, I reject the notion of a boycott of academic institutions as a geopolitical tool. I concur with the decision of our American Studies program to withdraw as an institutional member of the ASA."

*President Mary Sue Coleman 
Provost Martha Pollack
University of Michigan*
"The University of Michigan strongly opposes the boycott of academic institutions in Israel that was recently endorsed by several academic associations. While we affirm the right of individual faculty, faculties, and professional academic associations to hold and express different viewpoints, we believe that academic boycotts violate the principles of academic freedom and freedom of speech, which are fundamental to our missions of education and research. The University of Michigan is committed to continuing and strengthening its long-standing and productive institutional relationships with Israeli universities and institutes."

*Chancellor Carole L. Folt
Executive Vice Chancellor and Provost James W. Dean, Jr. 
University of North Carolina*
"The ASA resolution directly opposes the principles of access that encourage collaborations among our faculty and students, important research that benefits North Carolinians, our nation and the global community. For that reason, UNC-Chapel Hill strongly rejects both the boycott and the actions called for in the resolution."

*President Kathleen McCartney
Smith College*
"Smith College upholds the ideals of academic freedom and engagement with global scholarship, scholars, research and ideas. The college rejects the American Studies Association's proposed boycott of Israeli universities and will continue to support our students and faculty in pursuing opportunities in Israel and with their Israeli counterparts. In recent years, such opportunities have included hosting Israeli scholars on our campus for residencies in the U.S.; hosting summer Global Engagement Seminars for our students in Jerusalem; and running a thriving Jewish Studies program. Additionally, we are actively exploring the possibility of faculty and student exchanges with Israel."

*Chancellor Nicholas S. Zeppos
Vanderbilt University*
"Vanderbilt University stands with its Association of American Universities colleagues in opposing a boycott of Israeli academic institutions as proposed by the American Studies Association. There are few principles more central to our mission as a university than an unwavering commitment to academic freedom and the open exchange of ideas across the globe. We believe this boycott, by its very nature, is incompatible with this principle. Vanderbilt faculty can and have taken their own positions on this issue, which is their right and indeed their responsibility as scholars, just as it is our duty to protect their freedom to do so. As a university, we promote spirited and intense debate on the most intractable problems facing our society, with the belief that this coming together of often opposing viewpoints leads to better understanding and progress. We believe that shutting out an entire nation’s universities and academic organizations only stands to prolong and perpetuate the problems the framers of the boycott wish to address."

*President Michael S. RothWesleyan University*
"Boycotts don't serve these debates; they seek to cut them off by declaring certain academic institutions and their faculty off-limits. This tactic, in the words of Richard Slotkin, an emeritus professor here at Wesleyan University, 'is wrong in principle, politically impotent, intellectually dishonest and morally obtuse.'

"As president of Wesleyan, and as a historian, I deplore this politically retrograde resolution of the American Studies Association. Under the guise of phony progressivism, the group has initiated an irresponsible attack on academic freedom. Others in academia should reject this call for an academic boycott.”

*President Peter Salovey
Yale University*
"Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom. I stand with the Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities in my strong opposition to a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. At the same time, I acknowledge that individual faculty members have the right to their own opinions and beliefs, even if I disagree with those beliefs."

*ACADEMIC INSTITUTIONS*
*American Association of University Professors*
"The American Association of University Professors (AAUP) is disappointed in the vote announced this morning by the membership of the American Studies Association (ASA) to endorse an academic boycott of Israel. While the AAUP takes no position on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, we have opposed all academic boycotts in principle since 2005 when we published our report _On Academic Boycotts_."

*American Council on Education
President Molly Borbett Broad*
“In recent weeks, several scholarly associations have voted on formal motions to boycott activities involving faculty and staff at Israeli academic institutions. Such actions are misguided and greatly troubling, as they strike at the heart of academic freedom—a central tenet of the teaching, research and service that takes place every day at colleges and universities worldwide. This is why the American Council on Education has consistently opposed such boycotts throughout its nearly 100-year history.   

Many of these same scholars would decry efforts by trustees, governors or state legislators to infringe on faculty teaching and research activities at their own institutions, and yet these boycotts involve more sweeping repercussions, impeding global academic relationships and the constructive exchange of ideas among countries and cultures. One could easily see such boycotts moving to other countries and scholarly pursuits, which would only lead to a further erosion of academic freedom and free thought in a world that is so desperate for it.    

We hope the leadership of these organizations soon reconsiders their actions and trust that other scholarly organizations will see the troubling implications of such boycotts and avoid similar votes.”

*Association of American Universities
Executive Committee*
"The Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities strongly opposes a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. Three U.S. scholarly organizations have now expressed support for such a boycott. Any such boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom, which is a fundamental principle of AAU universities and of American higher education in general.


----------



## P F Tinmore

All of these clowns are talking about academic freedom. BDS does not boycott academics.

Somebody fed these people a line of crap. It would be nice to find out who lied to them.


----------



## aris2chat

P F Tinmore said:


> All of these clowns are talking about academic freedom. BDS does not boycott academics.
> 
> Somebody fed these people a line of crap. It would be nice to find out who lied to them.



you obviously do not read the BDS material since you statement is incorrect.


----------



## P F Tinmore

aris2chat said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these clowns are talking about academic freedom. BDS does not boycott academics.
> 
> Somebody fed these people a line of crap. It would be nice to find out who lied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously do not read the BDS material since you statement is incorrect.
Click to expand...

You are incorrect.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> All of these clowns are talking about academic freedom. BDS does not boycott academics.
> 
> Somebody fed these people a line of crap. It would be nice to find out who lied to them.



BDS was trying to boycott Israeli professors and academicians in US universities, and it created a huge backlash against BDS.  Are you claiming that this failed effort didn't even occur?  Surely, you jest.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these clowns are talking about academic freedom. BDS does not boycott academics.
> 
> Somebody fed these people a line of crap. It would be nice to find out who lied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS was trying to boycott Israeli professors and academicians in US universities, and it created a huge backlash against BDS.  Are you claiming that this failed effort didn't even occur?  Surely, you jest.
Click to expand...

I haven't heard of those.

Do you have some reports?


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these clowns are talking about academic freedom. BDS does not boycott academics.
> 
> Somebody fed these people a line of crap. It would be nice to find out who lied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS was trying to boycott Israeli professors and academicians in US universities, and it created a huge backlash against BDS.  Are you claiming that this failed effort didn't even occur?  Surely, you jest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of those.
> 
> Do you have some reports?
Click to expand...

Do you ever watch the news, Tinmore, instead of those You Tube videos?


----------



## aris2chat

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these clowns are talking about academic freedom. BDS does not boycott academics.
> 
> Somebody fed these people a line of crap. It would be nice to find out who lied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS was trying to boycott Israeli professors and academicians in US universities, and it created a huge backlash against BDS.  Are you claiming that this failed effort didn't even occur?  Surely, you jest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of those.
> 
> Do you have some reports?
Click to expand...



1,200 academics from universities and colleges across the world signed an online petition to oppose any boycott of Israel and its higher education institutions.

https://facultyforacademicfreedom.org/


The recent vote by the relatively obscure, 5,000-member American Studies Association (ASA) to boycott Israeli universities stirred outraged reaction from both pro-Israel and academic communities.  To date, more than 125 presidents of American universities have rejected the ASA position, and a handful of schools have withdrawn their institutional membership from the group.

http://www.factsandlogic.org/hotline_archive/FLAME_hotline_011414.html

“Such boycotts threaten academic speech and exchange, which it is our solemn duty as academic institutions to protect,” Carolyn A. Martin, president of Amherst College, said in a statement posted on the university’s website. Nearly all of the presidents’ statements have similarly denounced the boycott as impeding the flow of ideas. Several have cited specific collaborations or exchanges with Israeli universities as evidence of their institutional commitment to maintaining strong relations with Israel.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/06/u...s-academic-association-on-defensive.html?_r=0


----------



## Hossfly

aris2chat said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these clowns are talking about academic freedom. BDS does not boycott academics.
> 
> Somebody fed these people a line of crap. It would be nice to find out who lied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS was trying to boycott Israeli professors and academicians in US universities, and it created a huge backlash against BDS.  Are you claiming that this failed effort didn't even occur?  Surely, you jest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of those.
> 
> Do you have some reports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1,200 academics from universities and colleges across the world signed an online petition to oppose any boycott of Israel and its higher education institutions.
> 
> https://facultyforacademicfreedom.org/
> 
> 
> The recent vote by the relatively obscure, 5,000-member American Studies Association (ASA) to boycott Israeli universities stirred outraged reaction from both pro-Israel and academic communities.  To date, more than 125 presidents of American universities have rejected the ASA position, and a handful of schools have withdrawn their institutional membership from the group.
> 
> http://www.factsandlogic.org/hotline_archive/FLAME_hotline_011414.html
> 
> “Such boycotts threaten academic speech and exchange, which it is our solemn duty as academic institutions to protect,” Carolyn A. Martin, president of Amherst College, said in a statement posted on the university’s website. Nearly all of the presidents’ statements have similarly denounced the boycott as impeding the flow of ideas. Several have cited specific collaborations or exchanges with Israeli universities as evidence of their institutional commitment to maintaining strong relations with Israel.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/06/u...s-academic-association-on-defensive.html?_r=0
Click to expand...

Tinmore has short term memory. Articles on those educators have been posted before on this thread.


----------



## P F Tinmore

aris2chat said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these clowns are talking about academic freedom. BDS does not boycott academics.
> 
> Somebody fed these people a line of crap. It would be nice to find out who lied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS was trying to boycott Israeli professors and academicians in US universities, and it created a huge backlash against BDS.  Are you claiming that this failed effort didn't even occur?  Surely, you jest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of those.
> 
> Do you have some reports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1,200 academics from universities and colleges across the world signed an online petition to oppose any boycott of Israel and its higher education institutions.
> 
> https://facultyforacademicfreedom.org/
> 
> 
> The recent vote by the relatively obscure, 5,000-member American Studies Association (ASA) to boycott Israeli universities stirred outraged reaction from both pro-Israel and academic communities.  To date, more than 125 presidents of American universities have rejected the ASA position, and a handful of schools have withdrawn their institutional membership from the group.
> 
> http://www.factsandlogic.org/hotline_archive/FLAME_hotline_011414.html
> 
> “Such boycotts threaten academic speech and exchange, which it is our solemn duty as academic institutions to protect,” Carolyn A. Martin, president of Amherst College, said in a statement posted on the university’s website. Nearly all of the presidents’ statements have similarly denounced the boycott as impeding the flow of ideas. Several have cited specific collaborations or exchanges with Israeli universities as evidence of their institutional commitment to maintaining strong relations with Israel.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/06/u...s-academic-association-on-defensive.html?_r=0
Click to expand...

That doesn't answer the question.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these clowns are talking about academic freedom. BDS does not boycott academics.
> 
> Somebody fed these people a line of crap. It would be nice to find out who lied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS was trying to boycott Israeli professors and academicians in US universities, and it created a huge backlash against BDS.  Are you claiming that this failed effort didn't even occur?  Surely, you jest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of those.
> 
> Do you have some reports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1,200 academics from universities and colleges across the world signed an online petition to oppose any boycott of Israel and its higher education institutions.
> 
> https://facultyforacademicfreedom.org/
> 
> 
> The recent vote by the relatively obscure, 5,000-member American Studies Association (ASA) to boycott Israeli universities stirred outraged reaction from both pro-Israel and academic communities.  To date, more than 125 presidents of American universities have rejected the ASA position, and a handful of schools have withdrawn their institutional membership from the group.
> 
> http://www.factsandlogic.org/hotline_archive/FLAME_hotline_011414.html
> 
> “Such boycotts threaten academic speech and exchange, which it is our solemn duty as academic institutions to protect,” Carolyn A. Martin, president of Amherst College, said in a statement posted on the university’s website. Nearly all of the presidents’ statements have similarly denounced the boycott as impeding the flow of ideas. Several have cited specific collaborations or exchanges with Israeli universities as evidence of their institutional commitment to maintaining strong relations with Israel.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/06/u...s-academic-association-on-defensive.html?_r=0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinmore has short term memory. Articles on those educators have been posted before on this thread.
Click to expand...

Cool, then you can reference the post numbers.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these clowns are talking about academic freedom. BDS does not boycott academics.
> 
> Somebody fed these people a line of crap. It would be nice to find out who lied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS was trying to boycott Israeli professors and academicians in US universities, and it created a huge backlash against BDS.  Are you claiming that this failed effort didn't even occur?  Surely, you jest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of those.
> 
> Do you have some reports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1,200 academics from universities and colleges across the world signed an online petition to oppose any boycott of Israel and its higher education institutions.
> 
> https://facultyforacademicfreedom.org/
> 
> 
> The recent vote by the relatively obscure, 5,000-member American Studies Association (ASA) to boycott Israeli universities stirred outraged reaction from both pro-Israel and academic communities.  To date, more than 125 presidents of American universities have rejected the ASA position, and a handful of schools have withdrawn their institutional membership from the group.
> 
> http://www.factsandlogic.org/hotline_archive/FLAME_hotline_011414.html
> 
> “Such boycotts threaten academic speech and exchange, which it is our solemn duty as academic institutions to protect,” Carolyn A. Martin, president of Amherst College, said in a statement posted on the university’s website. Nearly all of the presidents’ statements have similarly denounced the boycott as impeding the flow of ideas. Several have cited specific collaborations or exchanges with Israeli universities as evidence of their institutional commitment to maintaining strong relations with Israel.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/06/u...s-academic-association-on-defensive.html?_r=0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinmore has short term memory. Articles on those educators have been posted before on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, then you can reference the post numbers.
Click to expand...

Between post #1 and post #642. Knock yourself out doubter.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS was trying to boycott Israeli professors and academicians in US universities, and it created a huge backlash against BDS.  Are you claiming that this failed effort didn't even occur?  Surely, you jest.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of those.
> 
> Do you have some reports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1,200 academics from universities and colleges across the world signed an online petition to oppose any boycott of Israel and its higher education institutions.
> 
> https://facultyforacademicfreedom.org/
> 
> 
> The recent vote by the relatively obscure, 5,000-member American Studies Association (ASA) to boycott Israeli universities stirred outraged reaction from both pro-Israel and academic communities.  To date, more than 125 presidents of American universities have rejected the ASA position, and a handful of schools have withdrawn their institutional membership from the group.
> 
> http://www.factsandlogic.org/hotline_archive/FLAME_hotline_011414.html
> 
> “Such boycotts threaten academic speech and exchange, which it is our solemn duty as academic institutions to protect,” Carolyn A. Martin, president of Amherst College, said in a statement posted on the university’s website. Nearly all of the presidents’ statements have similarly denounced the boycott as impeding the flow of ideas. Several have cited specific collaborations or exchanges with Israeli universities as evidence of their institutional commitment to maintaining strong relations with Israel.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/06/u...s-academic-association-on-defensive.html?_r=0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinmore has short term memory. Articles on those educators have been posted before on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, then you can reference the post numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Between post #1 and post #642. Knock yourself out doubter.
Click to expand...

I knew that you were going to duck the question.

You are just blowing smoke out of your ass.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of those.
> 
> Do you have some reports?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,200 academics from universities and colleges across the world signed an online petition to oppose any boycott of Israel and its higher education institutions.
> 
> https://facultyforacademicfreedom.org/
> 
> 
> The recent vote by the relatively obscure, 5,000-member American Studies Association (ASA) to boycott Israeli universities stirred outraged reaction from both pro-Israel and academic communities.  To date, more than 125 presidents of American universities have rejected the ASA position, and a handful of schools have withdrawn their institutional membership from the group.
> 
> http://www.factsandlogic.org/hotline_archive/FLAME_hotline_011414.html
> 
> “Such boycotts threaten academic speech and exchange, which it is our solemn duty as academic institutions to protect,” Carolyn A. Martin, president of Amherst College, said in a statement posted on the university’s website. Nearly all of the presidents’ statements have similarly denounced the boycott as impeding the flow of ideas. Several have cited specific collaborations or exchanges with Israeli universities as evidence of their institutional commitment to maintaining strong relations with Israel.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/06/u...s-academic-association-on-defensive.html?_r=0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinmore has short term memory. Articles on those educators have been posted before on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, then you can reference the post numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Between post #1 and post #642. Knock yourself out doubter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew that you were going to duck the question.
> 
> You are just blowing smoke out of your ass.
Click to expand...

Go hump a stump, Tinmore.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of these clowns are talking about academic freedom. BDS does not boycott academics.
> 
> Somebody fed these people a line of crap. It would be nice to find out who lied to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS was trying to boycott Israeli professors and academicians in US universities, and it created a huge backlash against BDS.  Are you claiming that this failed effort didn't even occur?  Surely, you jest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of those.
> 
> Do you have some reports?
Click to expand...


Report what?  BDS tried to ban Israeli academicians and cooperation between US and Israeli universities.  That is a fact. The govt even passed a law that takes away govt funding from universities that allow BDS participation or influence on their campus.   BDS pulled this shit in a few other countries with very limited success, and they thought the results would be the same here in the US.   Well it didn't quite work out, in fact BDS was exposed and died a short but miserable death.  

Time to create another bullshit name for an organization backed by Islamists and terrorists.  BDS in the US is OVER. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is there apartheid in Israel ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I cannot give that to you in a soundbite or two. The good news is that apartheid is only in the beginning of this video. It does not take the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask where is there Apartheid in Israel, and you respond with a video that's an hour and a half ??
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question yourself ?? All day long I hear from you guys that Israel is an apartheid state, how Israel is like apartheid SA. Yet not one of you can tell me where in Israel is there apartheid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do not need to "waste" your time learning something. If you want the one liner, Israel is an apartheid state.
> 
> If you want more detail it will take more time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK  and from a non partisan source that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its borders. Outside it has no options unless it wants to face mass murders again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The presentation I posted is by a professor of international human rights law. You are free to post anything that would prove her to be incorrect.
Click to expand...



That just so happens to be Palestinian and sees everything through Palestinian eyes, which is why Palestinian breaches of HRL are not covered or even discussed in any of the reports.  Enough proof of her bias for you in her own omissions......
Now produce your links from a non partisan souce that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its own borders


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask where is there Apartheid in Israel, and you respond with a video that's an hour and a half ??
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question yourself ?? All day long I hear from you guys that Israel is an apartheid state, how Israel is like apartheid SA. Yet not one of you can tell me where in Israel is there apartheid
> 
> 
> 
> You really do not need to "waste" your time learning something. If you want the one liner, Israel is an apartheid state.
> 
> If you want more detail it will take more time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK  and from a non partisan source that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its borders. Outside it has no options unless it wants to face mass murders again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The presentation I posted is by a professor of international human rights law. You are free to post anything that would prove her to be incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always so the same thing. You post long videos that you KNOW no one is going to watch and then ask them to try and refute something from the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant by choice.
> 
> Interesting concept.
Click to expand...




Not at all jut seen them all before and destroyed them far too many times, and sill you post them because you know they wont be watched. Not once in the presentation doe she highlight the Palestinian breaches of Humanitarian law, or its apartheid practises detailed in every factions charters. Making her and you BIASED, RACIST, ANTI SEMITIC and  JEW HATERS.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Except that the list is real, dipshit.  Whether on or not it's on an Israeli "blogger".
> 
> These letters aren't "fake":
> 
> *UNIVERSITY OFFICIALS
> President Fredrick Lawrence
> Brandeis University*
> "Brandeis University condemns the American Studies Association's (ASA) boycott of institutions of higher education in Israel. I am proud that Brandeis was one of the very first institutions in the world to withdraw as an institutional member of the ASA, and I urge other institutions to follow our lead and disassociate from the ASA."
> 
> *President Karen Gould
> Brooklyn College*
> "Brooklyn College firmly rejects the recent resolution of the American Studies Association to boycott Israeli academic institutions. This resolution runs contrary to the underlying spirit and principle of academic freedom, which seeks to protect intellectual inquiry and debate across a wide range of viewpoints and human experience. Our college has a long history of positive engagement with Israeli universities and scholars. We remain fully committed to these and other institutional partnerships that help our faculty and students pursue important research and study in Israel and around the world. Efforts to curtail dialogue and academic exchange are wrongheaded and troubling."
> 
> *President Janet Napolitano
> University of California*
> "The University of California prides itself on a rich tradition of free speech and diversity of thought. Universities depend on the unrestrained exchange of ideas, and it is our role to defend academic freedom and our scholars' ability to pursue research of their choice. An academic boycott goes against the spirit of the University of California, which has long championed open dialogue and collaboration with international scholars."
> 
> *Chancellor George Blumenthal
> University of California, Santa Cruz*
> "At UC Santa Cruz, our scholars develop and share ideas with academic colleagues from around the world. As UC President Napolitano has stated, a boycott could impede the free and open exchange of these ideas. As such, it is inconsistent with the principles that are the hallmark of the University of California."
> 
> *President John Garvey
> Catholic University of America*
> "The American Studies Association’s recent call for a boycott of Israeli academic institutions is lamentable. The Association has appointed itself as a kind of inept volunteer fire department, aiming to put out the Israeli-Palestinian conflagration by throwing gasoline on the fire. That’s not exactly right. It has decided to pour gas not on the source of the fire but on bystanders, some of whom are trying to extinguish the flames. No good can come of punishing academic institutions for the shortcomings, real and perceived, of their nations’ leaders and policies.
> 
> Rather than restricting academic freedom to advance political causes, academic organizations like the ASA should be working to foster dialogue with their foreign interlocutors, perhaps especially those they disagree with. The academy – universities, faculties, and satellite institutions – is a place where research, open discussion, and creative thought can lead to reforms and new approaches to longstanding problems. I hope the ASA’s call for a boycott produces just the opposite of its intended result – a proliferation of U.S. linkages with Israeli universities and other universities in the Middle East."
> 
> *Interim Chancellor William P. Kelly
> City University of New York*
> "The free exchange of ideas is at the heart of the academic enterprise. Any effort to impede that flow is antithetical to the values that universities hold most dear. The City University of New York is proud of its many international collaborations and is committed to extending and deepening those relations. We take this opportunity to reaffirm our long association with Israeli scholars and universities, and we note with particular pleasure a new joint MBA program between the Zicklin School at Baruch College and the College of Management Academic Studies in Rishon LeZion."
> 
> *President David P. Angel
> Clark University*
> "Clark University rejects the call for an academic boycott of Israel made by the American Studies Association. Academic boycotts, whether of Israel or any other country, undermine the free exchange of thoughts and ideas that are central to academic freedom. Clark University fully supports the statement of the American Association of University Professors (AAUP) against academic boycotts."
> 
> *President Lee C. Bollinger
> Columbia University*
> "I have made my opposition to academic boycotts of Israel emphatically clear over the years, most prominently in my 2007 letter that was signed by some 400 of my fellow college and university presidents speaking out against the British University and College Union's boycott of Israeli scholars and universities. I stand by that statement today when considering the recent vote by the American Studies Association for just such a boycott. To be sure, it is entirely appropriate for our campuses to provide a forum for discussion and debate about the policies of any government, including our own.
> 
> But the ASA's vote runs counter to this essential academic and political freedom and, taken to its logical conclusion, would necessarily result in boycotts of fellow scholars and peer institutions from many nations around the world. I reject the ASA's position which would compromise an essential value of universities in an increasingly global society—and we look forward to continuing Columbia's long history of engagement with our peers from Israel."
> 
> *President Susan Herbst
> University of Connecticut*
> "The recent votes of two scholarly societies -- the American Studies Association and Association for Asian American Studies -- to endorse the Palestinian boycott of Israeli academic institutions is contrary to both academic freedom and the international exchange of ideas. The University of Connecticut joins the American Association of University Professors in firmly opposing all such boycotts. Choosing one nation for a boycott is patently unfair and represents a disturbing philosophy among some segments of the academy."
> 
> *President James Wagner
> Emory University*
> "Over the past seven years, Emory has been approached repeatedly by groups from off campus requesting that Emory commit to an academic boycott of Israeli scholars and scholarly institutions. Those seeking to organize such an action claim to do so as an expression of dissent concerning certain Israeli government policies and actions with which they disagree. Most recently, three academic professional organizations have endorsed such an action.
> 
> Emory’s own and newly-penned policy on Respect for Freedom of Expression is clear about the need to protect the rights of others. An academic boycott would clearly violate the right of university faculty to academic freedom and so cannot be supported. The statement of the Association of American Universities (AAU), of which Emory is a member, states well Emory’s position, when it says that it 'strongly opposes a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.… Any such boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom, which is a fundamental principle of AAU universities and of American higher education in general.' In agreement with our AAU colleagues, Emory also opposes an academic boycott."
> 
> *President Drew Faust
> Harvard University*
> "Academic boycotts subvert the academic freedoms and values necessary to the free flow of ideas, which is the lifeblood of the worldwide community of scholars. The recent resolution of the ASA proposing to boycott Israeli universities represents a direct threat to these ideals, ideals which universities and scholarly associations should be dedicated to defend."
> 
> *President Michael A. McRobbie
> Indiana University*
> "Indiana University joins other leading research universities in condemning in the strongest possible terms the boycott of institutions of higher education in Israel as proposed by the American Studies Association and other organizations. Boycotts such as these have a profound chilling effect on academic freedom, and universities must be clear and unequivocal in rejecting them. Indiana University strongly endorses the recent statement on this matter by the Association of American Universities and the long-standing position in this area of the American Association of University Professors.
> 
> Indiana University will contact the ASA immediately to withdraw as an institutional member. We urge the leadership of the ASA and other associations supporting the boycott to rescind this dangerous and ill-conceived action as a matter of urgency."
> 
> *President Ronald J. Daniels
> Provost Robert C. Lieberman
> Johns Hopkins University*
> "The Israeli-Palestinian conflict is, of course, a complex matter on which many in our community hold passionate and competing views. We can all agree, however, that one essential ingredient to the resolution of that conflict will be the free exchange of information and open debate of ideas. This boycott is a contradiction, one that threatens what it purports to protect: the freedom of thought and expression that is the heartbeat of our academic community."
> 
> *President Sean Decatur
> Kenyon College*
> "The ASA is, first and foremost, an academic society aimed at the promotion of interdisciplinary studies of American culture and history. This commitment to scholarship, teaching, and learning is what drew Kenyon to participate in ASA activities in the past. But, as the president of a College with an unwavering commitment to the liberal arts and the concept of academic freedom, I reject the notion of a boycott of academic institutions as a geopolitical tool. I concur with the decision of our American Studies program to withdraw as an institutional member of the ASA."
> 
> *President Mary Sue Coleman
> Provost Martha Pollack
> University of Michigan*
> "The University of Michigan strongly opposes the boycott of academic institutions in Israel that was recently endorsed by several academic associations. While we affirm the right of individual faculty, faculties, and professional academic associations to hold and express different viewpoints, we believe that academic boycotts violate the principles of academic freedom and freedom of speech, which are fundamental to our missions of education and research. The University of Michigan is committed to continuing and strengthening its long-standing and productive institutional relationships with Israeli universities and institutes."
> 
> *Chancellor Carole L. Folt
> Executive Vice Chancellor and Provost James W. Dean, Jr.
> University of North Carolina*
> "The ASA resolution directly opposes the principles of access that encourage collaborations among our faculty and students, important research that benefits North Carolinians, our nation and the global community. For that reason, UNC-Chapel Hill strongly rejects both the boycott and the actions called for in the resolution."
> 
> *President Kathleen McCartney
> Smith College*
> "Smith College upholds the ideals of academic freedom and engagement with global scholarship, scholars, research and ideas. The college rejects the American Studies Association's proposed boycott of Israeli universities and will continue to support our students and faculty in pursuing opportunities in Israel and with their Israeli counterparts. In recent years, such opportunities have included hosting Israeli scholars on our campus for residencies in the U.S.; hosting summer Global Engagement Seminars for our students in Jerusalem; and running a thriving Jewish Studies program. Additionally, we are actively exploring the possibility of faculty and student exchanges with Israel."
> 
> *Chancellor Nicholas S. Zeppos
> Vanderbilt University*
> "Vanderbilt University stands with its Association of American Universities colleagues in opposing a boycott of Israeli academic institutions as proposed by the American Studies Association. There are few principles more central to our mission as a university than an unwavering commitment to academic freedom and the open exchange of ideas across the globe. We believe this boycott, by its very nature, is incompatible with this principle. Vanderbilt faculty can and have taken their own positions on this issue, which is their right and indeed their responsibility as scholars, just as it is our duty to protect their freedom to do so. As a university, we promote spirited and intense debate on the most intractable problems facing our society, with the belief that this coming together of often opposing viewpoints leads to better understanding and progress. We believe that shutting out an entire nation’s universities and academic organizations only stands to prolong and perpetuate the problems the framers of the boycott wish to address."
> 
> *President Michael S. RothWesleyan University*
> "Boycotts don't serve these debates; they seek to cut them off by declaring certain academic institutions and their faculty off-limits. This tactic, in the words of Richard Slotkin, an emeritus professor here at Wesleyan University, 'is wrong in principle, politically impotent, intellectually dishonest and morally obtuse.'
> 
> "As president of Wesleyan, and as a historian, I deplore this politically retrograde resolution of the American Studies Association. Under the guise of phony progressivism, the group has initiated an irresponsible attack on academic freedom. Others in academia should reject this call for an academic boycott.”
> 
> *President Peter Salovey
> Yale University*
> "Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom. I stand with the Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities in my strong opposition to a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. At the same time, I acknowledge that individual faculty members have the right to their own opinions and beliefs, even if I disagree with those beliefs."
> 
> *ACADEMIC INSTITUTIONS
> American Association of University Professors*
> "The American Association of University Professors (AAUP) is disappointed in the vote announced this morning by the membership of the American Studies Association (ASA) to endorse an academic boycott of Israel. While the AAUP takes no position on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, we have opposed all academic boycotts in principle since 2005 when we published our report _On Academic Boycotts_."
> 
> *American Council on Education
> President Molly Borbett Broad*
> “In recent weeks, several scholarly associations have voted on formal motions to boycott activities involving faculty and staff at Israeli academic institutions. Such actions are misguided and greatly troubling, as they strike at the heart of academic freedom—a central tenet of the teaching, research and service that takes place every day at colleges and universities worldwide. This is why the American Council on Education has consistently opposed such boycotts throughout its nearly 100-year history.
> 
> Many of these same scholars would decry efforts by trustees, governors or state legislators to infringe on faculty teaching and research activities at their own institutions, and yet these boycotts involve more sweeping repercussions, impeding global academic relationships and the constructive exchange of ideas among countries and cultures. One could easily see such boycotts moving to other countries and scholarly pursuits, which would only lead to a further erosion of academic freedom and free thought in a world that is so desperate for it.
> 
> We hope the leadership of these organizations soon reconsiders their actions and trust that other scholarly organizations will see the troubling implications of such boycotts and avoid similar votes.”
> 
> *Association of American Universities
> Executive Committee*
> "The Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities strongly opposes a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. Three U.S. scholarly organizations have now expressed support for such a boycott. Any such boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom, which is a fundamental principle of AAU universities and of American higher education in general.



Well I count 20 assorted College and University heads that have expressed opinions; hardly 250.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that the list is real, dipshit.  Whether on or not it's on an Israeli "blogger".
> 
> These letters aren't "fake":
> 
> *UNIVERSITY OFFICIALS
> President Fredrick Lawrence
> Brandeis University*
> "Brandeis University condemns the American Studies Association's (ASA) boycott of institutions of higher education in Israel. I am proud that Brandeis was one of the very first institutions in the world to withdraw as an institutional member of the ASA, and I urge other institutions to follow our lead and disassociate from the ASA."
> 
> *President Karen Gould
> Brooklyn College*
> "Brooklyn College firmly rejects the recent resolution of the American Studies Association to boycott Israeli academic institutions. This resolution runs contrary to the underlying spirit and principle of academic freedom, which seeks to protect intellectual inquiry and debate across a wide range of viewpoints and human experience. Our college has a long history of positive engagement with Israeli universities and scholars. We remain fully committed to these and other institutional partnerships that help our faculty and students pursue important research and study in Israel and around the world. Efforts to curtail dialogue and academic exchange are wrongheaded and troubling."
> 
> *President Janet Napolitano
> University of California*
> "The University of California prides itself on a rich tradition of free speech and diversity of thought. Universities depend on the unrestrained exchange of ideas, and it is our role to defend academic freedom and our scholars' ability to pursue research of their choice. An academic boycott goes against the spirit of the University of California, which has long championed open dialogue and collaboration with international scholars."
> 
> *Chancellor George Blumenthal
> University of California, Santa Cruz*
> "At UC Santa Cruz, our scholars develop and share ideas with academic colleagues from around the world. As UC President Napolitano has stated, a boycott could impede the free and open exchange of these ideas. As such, it is inconsistent with the principles that are the hallmark of the University of California."
> 
> *President John Garvey
> Catholic University of America*
> "The American Studies Association’s recent call for a boycott of Israeli academic institutions is lamentable. The Association has appointed itself as a kind of inept volunteer fire department, aiming to put out the Israeli-Palestinian conflagration by throwing gasoline on the fire. That’s not exactly right. It has decided to pour gas not on the source of the fire but on bystanders, some of whom are trying to extinguish the flames. No good can come of punishing academic institutions for the shortcomings, real and perceived, of their nations’ leaders and policies.
> 
> Rather than restricting academic freedom to advance political causes, academic organizations like the ASA should be working to foster dialogue with their foreign interlocutors, perhaps especially those they disagree with. The academy – universities, faculties, and satellite institutions – is a place where research, open discussion, and creative thought can lead to reforms and new approaches to longstanding problems. I hope the ASA’s call for a boycott produces just the opposite of its intended result – a proliferation of U.S. linkages with Israeli universities and other universities in the Middle East."
> 
> *Interim Chancellor William P. Kelly
> City University of New York*
> "The free exchange of ideas is at the heart of the academic enterprise. Any effort to impede that flow is antithetical to the values that universities hold most dear. The City University of New York is proud of its many international collaborations and is committed to extending and deepening those relations. We take this opportunity to reaffirm our long association with Israeli scholars and universities, and we note with particular pleasure a new joint MBA program between the Zicklin School at Baruch College and the College of Management Academic Studies in Rishon LeZion."
> 
> *President David P. Angel
> Clark University*
> "Clark University rejects the call for an academic boycott of Israel made by the American Studies Association. Academic boycotts, whether of Israel or any other country, undermine the free exchange of thoughts and ideas that are central to academic freedom. Clark University fully supports the statement of the American Association of University Professors (AAUP) against academic boycotts."
> 
> *President Lee C. Bollinger
> Columbia University*
> "I have made my opposition to academic boycotts of Israel emphatically clear over the years, most prominently in my 2007 letter that was signed by some 400 of my fellow college and university presidents speaking out against the British University and College Union's boycott of Israeli scholars and universities. I stand by that statement today when considering the recent vote by the American Studies Association for just such a boycott. To be sure, it is entirely appropriate for our campuses to provide a forum for discussion and debate about the policies of any government, including our own.
> 
> But the ASA's vote runs counter to this essential academic and political freedom and, taken to its logical conclusion, would necessarily result in boycotts of fellow scholars and peer institutions from many nations around the world. I reject the ASA's position which would compromise an essential value of universities in an increasingly global society—and we look forward to continuing Columbia's long history of engagement with our peers from Israel."
> 
> *President Susan Herbst
> University of Connecticut*
> "The recent votes of two scholarly societies -- the American Studies Association and Association for Asian American Studies -- to endorse the Palestinian boycott of Israeli academic institutions is contrary to both academic freedom and the international exchange of ideas. The University of Connecticut joins the American Association of University Professors in firmly opposing all such boycotts. Choosing one nation for a boycott is patently unfair and represents a disturbing philosophy among some segments of the academy."
> 
> *President James Wagner
> Emory University*
> "Over the past seven years, Emory has been approached repeatedly by groups from off campus requesting that Emory commit to an academic boycott of Israeli scholars and scholarly institutions. Those seeking to organize such an action claim to do so as an expression of dissent concerning certain Israeli government policies and actions with which they disagree. Most recently, three academic professional organizations have endorsed such an action.
> 
> Emory’s own and newly-penned policy on Respect for Freedom of Expression is clear about the need to protect the rights of others. An academic boycott would clearly violate the right of university faculty to academic freedom and so cannot be supported. The statement of the Association of American Universities (AAU), of which Emory is a member, states well Emory’s position, when it says that it 'strongly opposes a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.… Any such boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom, which is a fundamental principle of AAU universities and of American higher education in general.' In agreement with our AAU colleagues, Emory also opposes an academic boycott."
> 
> *President Drew Faust
> Harvard University*
> "Academic boycotts subvert the academic freedoms and values necessary to the free flow of ideas, which is the lifeblood of the worldwide community of scholars. The recent resolution of the ASA proposing to boycott Israeli universities represents a direct threat to these ideals, ideals which universities and scholarly associations should be dedicated to defend."
> 
> *President Michael A. McRobbie
> Indiana University*
> "Indiana University joins other leading research universities in condemning in the strongest possible terms the boycott of institutions of higher education in Israel as proposed by the American Studies Association and other organizations. Boycotts such as these have a profound chilling effect on academic freedom, and universities must be clear and unequivocal in rejecting them. Indiana University strongly endorses the recent statement on this matter by the Association of American Universities and the long-standing position in this area of the American Association of University Professors.
> 
> Indiana University will contact the ASA immediately to withdraw as an institutional member. We urge the leadership of the ASA and other associations supporting the boycott to rescind this dangerous and ill-conceived action as a matter of urgency."
> 
> *President Ronald J. Daniels
> Provost Robert C. Lieberman
> Johns Hopkins University*
> "The Israeli-Palestinian conflict is, of course, a complex matter on which many in our community hold passionate and competing views. We can all agree, however, that one essential ingredient to the resolution of that conflict will be the free exchange of information and open debate of ideas. This boycott is a contradiction, one that threatens what it purports to protect: the freedom of thought and expression that is the heartbeat of our academic community."
> 
> *President Sean Decatur
> Kenyon College*
> "The ASA is, first and foremost, an academic society aimed at the promotion of interdisciplinary studies of American culture and history. This commitment to scholarship, teaching, and learning is what drew Kenyon to participate in ASA activities in the past. But, as the president of a College with an unwavering commitment to the liberal arts and the concept of academic freedom, I reject the notion of a boycott of academic institutions as a geopolitical tool. I concur with the decision of our American Studies program to withdraw as an institutional member of the ASA."
> 
> *President Mary Sue Coleman
> Provost Martha Pollack
> University of Michigan*
> "The University of Michigan strongly opposes the boycott of academic institutions in Israel that was recently endorsed by several academic associations. While we affirm the right of individual faculty, faculties, and professional academic associations to hold and express different viewpoints, we believe that academic boycotts violate the principles of academic freedom and freedom of speech, which are fundamental to our missions of education and research. The University of Michigan is committed to continuing and strengthening its long-standing and productive institutional relationships with Israeli universities and institutes."
> 
> *Chancellor Carole L. Folt
> Executive Vice Chancellor and Provost James W. Dean, Jr.
> University of North Carolina*
> "The ASA resolution directly opposes the principles of access that encourage collaborations among our faculty and students, important research that benefits North Carolinians, our nation and the global community. For that reason, UNC-Chapel Hill strongly rejects both the boycott and the actions called for in the resolution."
> 
> *President Kathleen McCartney
> Smith College*
> "Smith College upholds the ideals of academic freedom and engagement with global scholarship, scholars, research and ideas. The college rejects the American Studies Association's proposed boycott of Israeli universities and will continue to support our students and faculty in pursuing opportunities in Israel and with their Israeli counterparts. In recent years, such opportunities have included hosting Israeli scholars on our campus for residencies in the U.S.; hosting summer Global Engagement Seminars for our students in Jerusalem; and running a thriving Jewish Studies program. Additionally, we are actively exploring the possibility of faculty and student exchanges with Israel."
> 
> *Chancellor Nicholas S. Zeppos
> Vanderbilt University*
> "Vanderbilt University stands with its Association of American Universities colleagues in opposing a boycott of Israeli academic institutions as proposed by the American Studies Association. There are few principles more central to our mission as a university than an unwavering commitment to academic freedom and the open exchange of ideas across the globe. We believe this boycott, by its very nature, is incompatible with this principle. Vanderbilt faculty can and have taken their own positions on this issue, which is their right and indeed their responsibility as scholars, just as it is our duty to protect their freedom to do so. As a university, we promote spirited and intense debate on the most intractable problems facing our society, with the belief that this coming together of often opposing viewpoints leads to better understanding and progress. We believe that shutting out an entire nation’s universities and academic organizations only stands to prolong and perpetuate the problems the framers of the boycott wish to address."
> 
> *President Michael S. RothWesleyan University*
> "Boycotts don't serve these debates; they seek to cut them off by declaring certain academic institutions and their faculty off-limits. This tactic, in the words of Richard Slotkin, an emeritus professor here at Wesleyan University, 'is wrong in principle, politically impotent, intellectually dishonest and morally obtuse.'
> 
> "As president of Wesleyan, and as a historian, I deplore this politically retrograde resolution of the American Studies Association. Under the guise of phony progressivism, the group has initiated an irresponsible attack on academic freedom. Others in academia should reject this call for an academic boycott.”
> 
> *President Peter Salovey
> Yale University*
> "Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom. I stand with the Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities in my strong opposition to a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. At the same time, I acknowledge that individual faculty members have the right to their own opinions and beliefs, even if I disagree with those beliefs."
> 
> *ACADEMIC INSTITUTIONS
> American Association of University Professors*
> "The American Association of University Professors (AAUP) is disappointed in the vote announced this morning by the membership of the American Studies Association (ASA) to endorse an academic boycott of Israel. While the AAUP takes no position on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, we have opposed all academic boycotts in principle since 2005 when we published our report _On Academic Boycotts_."
> 
> *American Council on Education
> President Molly Borbett Broad*
> “In recent weeks, several scholarly associations have voted on formal motions to boycott activities involving faculty and staff at Israeli academic institutions. Such actions are misguided and greatly troubling, as they strike at the heart of academic freedom—a central tenet of the teaching, research and service that takes place every day at colleges and universities worldwide. This is why the American Council on Education has consistently opposed such boycotts throughout its nearly 100-year history.
> 
> Many of these same scholars would decry efforts by trustees, governors or state legislators to infringe on faculty teaching and research activities at their own institutions, and yet these boycotts involve more sweeping repercussions, impeding global academic relationships and the constructive exchange of ideas among countries and cultures. One could easily see such boycotts moving to other countries and scholarly pursuits, which would only lead to a further erosion of academic freedom and free thought in a world that is so desperate for it.
> 
> We hope the leadership of these organizations soon reconsiders their actions and trust that other scholarly organizations will see the troubling implications of such boycotts and avoid similar votes.”
> 
> *Association of American Universities
> Executive Committee*
> "The Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities strongly opposes a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. Three U.S. scholarly organizations have now expressed support for such a boycott. Any such boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom, which is a fundamental principle of AAU universities and of American higher education in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I count 20 assorted College and University heads that have expressed opinions; hardly 250.
Click to expand...





 You mean that you cant be bothered to have your bubble burst by googling the other facts as it will make you cry.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really do not need to "waste" your time learning something. If you want the one liner, Israel is an apartheid state.
> 
> If you want more detail it will take more time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK  and from a non partisan source that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its borders. Outside it has no options unless it wants to face mass murders again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The presentation I posted is by a professor of international human rights law. You are free to post anything that would prove her to be incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always so the same thing. You post long videos that you KNOW no one is going to watch and then ask them to try and refute something from the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant by choice.
> 
> Interesting concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all jut seen them all before and destroyed them far too many times, and sill you post them because you know they wont be watched. Not once in the presentation doe she highlight the Palestinian breaches of Humanitarian law, or its apartheid practises detailed in every factions charters. Making her and you BIASED, RACIST, ANTI SEMITIC and  JEW HATERS.
Click to expand...




Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I cannot give that to you in a soundbite or two. The good news is that apartheid is only in the beginning of this video. It does not take the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask where is there Apartheid in Israel, and you respond with a video that's an hour and a half ??
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question yourself ?? All day long I hear from you guys that Israel is an apartheid state, how Israel is like apartheid SA. Yet not one of you can tell me where in Israel is there apartheid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do not need to "waste" your time learning something. If you want the one liner, Israel is an apartheid state.
> 
> If you want more detail it will take more time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK  and from a non partisan source that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its borders. Outside it has no options unless it wants to face mass murders again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The presentation I posted is by a professor of international human rights law. You are free to post anything that would prove her to be incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That just so happens to be Palestinian and sees everything through Palestinian eyes, which is why Palestinian breaches of HRL are not covered or even discussed in any of the reports.  Enough proof of her bias for you in her own omissions......
> Now produce your links from a non partisan souce that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its own borders
Click to expand...

She was quite clear on Israel's violations. You did not refute any of those.

When it comes to Palestine, Palestine is not governed by political party charters. It is governed by the Basic Law. (constitution) The Basic Law states that all citizens are equal without regard to race, religion, sex, etc..

She did not mention Palestinian violations of IHL because they are not relevant to this discussion. And besides, you did not specify which IHL you say they are violating.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that the list is real, dipshit.  Whether on or not it's on an Israeli "blogger".
> 
> These letters aren't "fake":
> 
> *UNIVERSITY OFFICIALS
> President Fredrick Lawrence
> Brandeis University*
> "Brandeis University condemns the American Studies Association's (ASA) boycott of institutions of higher education in Israel. I am proud that Brandeis was one of the very first institutions in the world to withdraw as an institutional member of the ASA, and I urge other institutions to follow our lead and disassociate from the ASA."
> 
> *President Karen Gould
> Brooklyn College*
> "Brooklyn College firmly rejects the recent resolution of the American Studies Association to boycott Israeli academic institutions. This resolution runs contrary to the underlying spirit and principle of academic freedom, which seeks to protect intellectual inquiry and debate across a wide range of viewpoints and human experience. Our college has a long history of positive engagement with Israeli universities and scholars. We remain fully committed to these and other institutional partnerships that help our faculty and students pursue important research and study in Israel and around the world. Efforts to curtail dialogue and academic exchange are wrongheaded and troubling."
> 
> *President Janet Napolitano
> University of California*
> "The University of California prides itself on a rich tradition of free speech and diversity of thought. Universities depend on the unrestrained exchange of ideas, and it is our role to defend academic freedom and our scholars' ability to pursue research of their choice. An academic boycott goes against the spirit of the University of California, which has long championed open dialogue and collaboration with international scholars."
> 
> *Chancellor George Blumenthal
> University of California, Santa Cruz*
> "At UC Santa Cruz, our scholars develop and share ideas with academic colleagues from around the world. As UC President Napolitano has stated, a boycott could impede the free and open exchange of these ideas. As such, it is inconsistent with the principles that are the hallmark of the University of California."
> 
> *President John Garvey
> Catholic University of America*
> "The American Studies Association’s recent call for a boycott of Israeli academic institutions is lamentable. The Association has appointed itself as a kind of inept volunteer fire department, aiming to put out the Israeli-Palestinian conflagration by throwing gasoline on the fire. That’s not exactly right. It has decided to pour gas not on the source of the fire but on bystanders, some of whom are trying to extinguish the flames. No good can come of punishing academic institutions for the shortcomings, real and perceived, of their nations’ leaders and policies.
> 
> Rather than restricting academic freedom to advance political causes, academic organizations like the ASA should be working to foster dialogue with their foreign interlocutors, perhaps especially those they disagree with. The academy – universities, faculties, and satellite institutions – is a place where research, open discussion, and creative thought can lead to reforms and new approaches to longstanding problems. I hope the ASA’s call for a boycott produces just the opposite of its intended result – a proliferation of U.S. linkages with Israeli universities and other universities in the Middle East."
> 
> *Interim Chancellor William P. Kelly
> City University of New York*
> "The free exchange of ideas is at the heart of the academic enterprise. Any effort to impede that flow is antithetical to the values that universities hold most dear. The City University of New York is proud of its many international collaborations and is committed to extending and deepening those relations. We take this opportunity to reaffirm our long association with Israeli scholars and universities, and we note with particular pleasure a new joint MBA program between the Zicklin School at Baruch College and the College of Management Academic Studies in Rishon LeZion."
> 
> *President David P. Angel
> Clark University*
> "Clark University rejects the call for an academic boycott of Israel made by the American Studies Association. Academic boycotts, whether of Israel or any other country, undermine the free exchange of thoughts and ideas that are central to academic freedom. Clark University fully supports the statement of the American Association of University Professors (AAUP) against academic boycotts."
> 
> *President Lee C. Bollinger
> Columbia University*
> "I have made my opposition to academic boycotts of Israel emphatically clear over the years, most prominently in my 2007 letter that was signed by some 400 of my fellow college and university presidents speaking out against the British University and College Union's boycott of Israeli scholars and universities. I stand by that statement today when considering the recent vote by the American Studies Association for just such a boycott. To be sure, it is entirely appropriate for our campuses to provide a forum for discussion and debate about the policies of any government, including our own.
> 
> But the ASA's vote runs counter to this essential academic and political freedom and, taken to its logical conclusion, would necessarily result in boycotts of fellow scholars and peer institutions from many nations around the world. I reject the ASA's position which would compromise an essential value of universities in an increasingly global society—and we look forward to continuing Columbia's long history of engagement with our peers from Israel."
> 
> *President Susan Herbst
> University of Connecticut*
> "The recent votes of two scholarly societies -- the American Studies Association and Association for Asian American Studies -- to endorse the Palestinian boycott of Israeli academic institutions is contrary to both academic freedom and the international exchange of ideas. The University of Connecticut joins the American Association of University Professors in firmly opposing all such boycotts. Choosing one nation for a boycott is patently unfair and represents a disturbing philosophy among some segments of the academy."
> 
> *President James Wagner
> Emory University*
> "Over the past seven years, Emory has been approached repeatedly by groups from off campus requesting that Emory commit to an academic boycott of Israeli scholars and scholarly institutions. Those seeking to organize such an action claim to do so as an expression of dissent concerning certain Israeli government policies and actions with which they disagree. Most recently, three academic professional organizations have endorsed such an action.
> 
> Emory’s own and newly-penned policy on Respect for Freedom of Expression is clear about the need to protect the rights of others. An academic boycott would clearly violate the right of university faculty to academic freedom and so cannot be supported. The statement of the Association of American Universities (AAU), of which Emory is a member, states well Emory’s position, when it says that it 'strongly opposes a boycott of Israeli academic institutions.… Any such boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom, which is a fundamental principle of AAU universities and of American higher education in general.' In agreement with our AAU colleagues, Emory also opposes an academic boycott."
> 
> *President Drew Faust
> Harvard University*
> "Academic boycotts subvert the academic freedoms and values necessary to the free flow of ideas, which is the lifeblood of the worldwide community of scholars. The recent resolution of the ASA proposing to boycott Israeli universities represents a direct threat to these ideals, ideals which universities and scholarly associations should be dedicated to defend."
> 
> *President Michael A. McRobbie
> Indiana University*
> "Indiana University joins other leading research universities in condemning in the strongest possible terms the boycott of institutions of higher education in Israel as proposed by the American Studies Association and other organizations. Boycotts such as these have a profound chilling effect on academic freedom, and universities must be clear and unequivocal in rejecting them. Indiana University strongly endorses the recent statement on this matter by the Association of American Universities and the long-standing position in this area of the American Association of University Professors.
> 
> Indiana University will contact the ASA immediately to withdraw as an institutional member. We urge the leadership of the ASA and other associations supporting the boycott to rescind this dangerous and ill-conceived action as a matter of urgency."
> 
> *President Ronald J. Daniels
> Provost Robert C. Lieberman
> Johns Hopkins University*
> "The Israeli-Palestinian conflict is, of course, a complex matter on which many in our community hold passionate and competing views. We can all agree, however, that one essential ingredient to the resolution of that conflict will be the free exchange of information and open debate of ideas. This boycott is a contradiction, one that threatens what it purports to protect: the freedom of thought and expression that is the heartbeat of our academic community."
> 
> *President Sean Decatur
> Kenyon College*
> "The ASA is, first and foremost, an academic society aimed at the promotion of interdisciplinary studies of American culture and history. This commitment to scholarship, teaching, and learning is what drew Kenyon to participate in ASA activities in the past. But, as the president of a College with an unwavering commitment to the liberal arts and the concept of academic freedom, I reject the notion of a boycott of academic institutions as a geopolitical tool. I concur with the decision of our American Studies program to withdraw as an institutional member of the ASA."
> 
> *President Mary Sue Coleman
> Provost Martha Pollack
> University of Michigan*
> "The University of Michigan strongly opposes the boycott of academic institutions in Israel that was recently endorsed by several academic associations. While we affirm the right of individual faculty, faculties, and professional academic associations to hold and express different viewpoints, we believe that academic boycotts violate the principles of academic freedom and freedom of speech, which are fundamental to our missions of education and research. The University of Michigan is committed to continuing and strengthening its long-standing and productive institutional relationships with Israeli universities and institutes."
> 
> *Chancellor Carole L. Folt
> Executive Vice Chancellor and Provost James W. Dean, Jr.
> University of North Carolina*
> "The ASA resolution directly opposes the principles of access that encourage collaborations among our faculty and students, important research that benefits North Carolinians, our nation and the global community. For that reason, UNC-Chapel Hill strongly rejects both the boycott and the actions called for in the resolution."
> 
> *President Kathleen McCartney
> Smith College*
> "Smith College upholds the ideals of academic freedom and engagement with global scholarship, scholars, research and ideas. The college rejects the American Studies Association's proposed boycott of Israeli universities and will continue to support our students and faculty in pursuing opportunities in Israel and with their Israeli counterparts. In recent years, such opportunities have included hosting Israeli scholars on our campus for residencies in the U.S.; hosting summer Global Engagement Seminars for our students in Jerusalem; and running a thriving Jewish Studies program. Additionally, we are actively exploring the possibility of faculty and student exchanges with Israel."
> 
> *Chancellor Nicholas S. Zeppos
> Vanderbilt University*
> "Vanderbilt University stands with its Association of American Universities colleagues in opposing a boycott of Israeli academic institutions as proposed by the American Studies Association. There are few principles more central to our mission as a university than an unwavering commitment to academic freedom and the open exchange of ideas across the globe. We believe this boycott, by its very nature, is incompatible with this principle. Vanderbilt faculty can and have taken their own positions on this issue, which is their right and indeed their responsibility as scholars, just as it is our duty to protect their freedom to do so. As a university, we promote spirited and intense debate on the most intractable problems facing our society, with the belief that this coming together of often opposing viewpoints leads to better understanding and progress. We believe that shutting out an entire nation’s universities and academic organizations only stands to prolong and perpetuate the problems the framers of the boycott wish to address."
> 
> *President Michael S. RothWesleyan University*
> "Boycotts don't serve these debates; they seek to cut them off by declaring certain academic institutions and their faculty off-limits. This tactic, in the words of Richard Slotkin, an emeritus professor here at Wesleyan University, 'is wrong in principle, politically impotent, intellectually dishonest and morally obtuse.'
> 
> "As president of Wesleyan, and as a historian, I deplore this politically retrograde resolution of the American Studies Association. Under the guise of phony progressivism, the group has initiated an irresponsible attack on academic freedom. Others in academia should reject this call for an academic boycott.”
> 
> *President Peter Salovey
> Yale University*
> "Any attempt to close off discussion or dialogue among scholars is antithetical to the fundamental values of scholarship and academic freedom. I stand with the Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities in my strong opposition to a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. At the same time, I acknowledge that individual faculty members have the right to their own opinions and beliefs, even if I disagree with those beliefs."
> 
> *ACADEMIC INSTITUTIONS
> American Association of University Professors*
> "The American Association of University Professors (AAUP) is disappointed in the vote announced this morning by the membership of the American Studies Association (ASA) to endorse an academic boycott of Israel. While the AAUP takes no position on the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, we have opposed all academic boycotts in principle since 2005 when we published our report _On Academic Boycotts_."
> 
> *American Council on Education
> President Molly Borbett Broad*
> “In recent weeks, several scholarly associations have voted on formal motions to boycott activities involving faculty and staff at Israeli academic institutions. Such actions are misguided and greatly troubling, as they strike at the heart of academic freedom—a central tenet of the teaching, research and service that takes place every day at colleges and universities worldwide. This is why the American Council on Education has consistently opposed such boycotts throughout its nearly 100-year history.
> 
> Many of these same scholars would decry efforts by trustees, governors or state legislators to infringe on faculty teaching and research activities at their own institutions, and yet these boycotts involve more sweeping repercussions, impeding global academic relationships and the constructive exchange of ideas among countries and cultures. One could easily see such boycotts moving to other countries and scholarly pursuits, which would only lead to a further erosion of academic freedom and free thought in a world that is so desperate for it.
> 
> We hope the leadership of these organizations soon reconsiders their actions and trust that other scholarly organizations will see the troubling implications of such boycotts and avoid similar votes.”
> 
> *Association of American Universities
> Executive Committee*
> "The Executive Committee of the Association of American Universities strongly opposes a boycott of Israeli academic institutions. Three U.S. scholarly organizations have now expressed support for such a boycott. Any such boycott of academic institutions directly violates academic freedom, which is a fundamental principle of AAU universities and of American higher education in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I count 20 assorted College and University heads that have expressed opinions; hardly 250.
Click to expand...


Those are samples.  Not every "opinion" is available nor is it necessary to post.  What matters is BDS has been banned from American campuses.

Check mate.

On the bright side, you've proven that you can count to 20.  Who woulda thunk, a Neanderthal like you would be capable of such a feat?


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Those are samples.  Not every "opinion" is available nor is it necessary to post.  What matters is BDS has been banned from American campuses...



At most, your post says 20 Faculty heads have expressed their difference of opinion and disagree with the academic boycott of Zionist Israel. To extrapolate from these 20 responses  and a list made last year that, "BDS has been banned from American campuses" is no more than a Zionist's feverish wet dream. 

USAC passes divestment resolution with 8-2-2 vote Daily Bruin


----------



## Daniyel

Hello everyone, I forgot my weekly update about the boycott again, my sincere apology for that.
Today morning I woke up at 9, wonderful weather with partly cloudy skies, I had a cup of coffee and I'm thinking to enjoy my day off with friends on the beach, I had no special encounter with financial difficulties lately, today I finished my coffee jar so I probably go get some from the nearby market and basically that's all of it, but I'll keep you updated about the coffee.
I'm still dying to encounter the financial difficulties the BDS threatening with, It feels like it didn't reach Israel yet but who know.
Have a wonderful day,
Danny.


----------



## Challenger

Daniyel said:


> ....Have a wonderful day,
> Danny.



You too. Enjoy them all while you still can, live for the moment and let tomorrow look after itself. 

BDS Victory Durham drops 1 million contract with Israeli occupation profiteer Jewish Voice for Peace


----------



## Daniyel

Challenger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Have a wonderful day,
> Danny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too. Enjoy them all while you still can, live for the moment and let tomorrow look after itself.
> 
> BDS Victory Durham drops 1 million contract with Israeli occupation profiteer Jewish Voice for Peace
Click to expand...

Ahahaha and this is because of the BDS? by the way I bought that coffee.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> LINK  and from a non partisan source that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its borders. Outside it has no options unless it wants to face mass murders again.
> 
> 
> 
> The presentation I posted is by a professor of international human rights law. You are free to post anything that would prove her to be incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You always so the same thing. You post long videos that you KNOW no one is going to watch and then ask them to try and refute something from the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant by choice.
> 
> Interesting concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all jut seen them all before and destroyed them far too many times, and sill you post them because you know they wont be watched. Not once in the presentation doe she highlight the Palestinian breaches of Humanitarian law, or its apartheid practises detailed in every factions charters. Making her and you BIASED, RACIST, ANTI SEMITIC and  JEW HATERS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask where is there Apartheid in Israel, and you respond with a video that's an hour and a half ??
> 
> Why can't you just answer the question yourself ?? All day long I hear from you guys that Israel is an apartheid state, how Israel is like apartheid SA. Yet not one of you can tell me where in Israel is there apartheid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really do not need to "waste" your time learning something. If you want the one liner, Israel is an apartheid state.
> 
> If you want more detail it will take more time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK  and from a non partisan source that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its borders. Outside it has no options unless it wants to face mass murders again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The presentation I posted is by a professor of international human rights law. You are free to post anything that would prove her to be incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That just so happens to be Palestinian and sees everything through Palestinian eyes, which is why Palestinian breaches of HRL are not covered or even discussed in any of the reports.  Enough proof of her bias for you in her own omissions......
> Now produce your links from a non partisan souce that shows Israel to be apartheid inside its own borders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was quite clear on Israel's violations. You did not refute any of those.
> 
> When it comes to Palestine, Palestine is not governed by political party charters. It is governed by the Basic Law. (constitution) The Basic Law states that all citizens are equal without regard to race, religion, sex, etc..
> 
> She did not mention Palestinian violations of IHL because they are not relevant to this discussion. And besides, you did not specify which IHL you say they are violating.
Click to expand...





Which she and you have failed to substantiate in any way what so ever. So the claims are just that unsubstantiated claims bordering on incitement and libels.

It has a charter that contains the worst of the many charters rolled into one, and the Palestinian people go along with what their politicians tell them. It might say all citizens but it also says those Jews who arrived after the birth of Zionism in 1850 will not be seen as Palestinians.
The self same IHL that you and her are claiming Israel is in breach of, only the proof of Palestinian breaches are common knowledge after the last fiasco when they threatened journalists. And yes they are relevant as they show were the real problems lie.


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are samples.  Not every "opinion" is available nor is it necessary to post.  What matters is BDS has been banned from American campuses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At most, your post says 20 Faculty heads have expressed their difference of opinion and disagree with the academic boycott of Zionist Israel. To extrapolate from these 20 responses  and a list made last year that, "BDS has been banned from American campuses" is no more than a Zionist's feverish wet dream.
> 
> USAC passes divestment resolution with 8-2-2 vote Daily Bruin
Click to expand...


>>UCLA Chancellor Gene Block said in an emailed statement that the Board of Regents does not support divesting from companies that do business with Israel and that UCLA agrees with that stance.<<

Students do not control the schools investment or finances.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are samples.  Not every "opinion" is available nor is it necessary to post.  What matters is BDS has been banned from American campuses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At most, your post says 20 Faculty heads have expressed their difference of opinion and disagree with the academic boycott of Zionist Israel. To extrapolate from these 20 responses  and a list made last year that, "BDS has been banned from American campuses" is no more than a Zionist's feverish wet dream.
> 
> USAC passes divestment resolution with 8-2-2 vote Daily Bruin
Click to expand...


Those are letters you dipshit, not the list. The list comprises of thousands of universities, and hundreds of academic associations.  In essence most if not all American universities.  

But if you want to jerk yourself off to an INDIVIDUAL professor (usually of Muslim / Arab background) here and there stating their support for BDS, please do go ahead.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Have a wonderful day,
> Danny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too. Enjoy them all while you still can, live for the moment and let tomorrow look after itself.
> 
> BDS Victory Durham drops 1 million contract with Israeli occupation profiteer Jewish Voice for Peace
Click to expand...


"Israeli occupation profiteer" Ha ha ha ha...you know an article is fulla shit when you hear terms like that.


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are samples.  Not every "opinion" is available nor is it necessary to post.  What matters is BDS has been banned from American campuses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At most, your post says 20 Faculty heads have expressed their difference of opinion and disagree with the academic boycott of Zionist Israel. To extrapolate from these 20 responses  and a list made last year that, "BDS has been banned from American campuses" is no more than a Zionist's feverish wet dream.
> 
> USAC passes divestment resolution with 8-2-2 vote Daily Bruin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >>UCLA Chancellor Gene Block said in an emailed statement that the Board of Regents does not support divesting from companies that do business with Israel and that UCLA agrees with that stance.<<
> 
> Students do not control the schools investment or finances.
Click to expand...


Never said they did. That's not the point.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are samples.  Not every "opinion" is available nor is it necessary to post.  What matters is BDS has been banned from American campuses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At most, your post says 20 Faculty heads have expressed their difference of opinion and disagree with the academic boycott of Zionist Israel. To extrapolate from these 20 responses  and a list made last year that, "BDS has been banned from American campuses" is no more than a Zionist's feverish wet dream.
> 
> USAC passes divestment resolution with 8-2-2 vote Daily Bruin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >>UCLA Chancellor Gene Block said in an emailed statement that the Board of Regents does not support divesting from companies that do business with Israel and that UCLA agrees with that stance.<<
> 
> Students do not control the schools investment or finances.
Click to expand...


Especially resolutions led by Muslims. This is what happens when you accept too many of them.  They form these Muslim students organizations, and they start promoting their agenda of hate and intolerance.

Negeen Sadeghi-Movahed, USAC transfer student representative, was vocal about her support for the resolution throughout the night, saying she thought voting for the resolution was the morally right thing to do.

Students for Justice in Palestine made a separate special presentation arguing that council should divest from the companies listed in the resolution, including Boeing, Caterpillar and Hewlett-Packard, because they either contributed to the construction of settlements in the West Bank or provided weapons used in attacks on Palestinians in the Gaza Strip.

Ayesha Khan, a member of Students for Justice in Palestine and a fourth-year microbiology, immunology and molecular genetics student, said in a public comment that she sympathizes with Palestinians who have been displaced from their homes because her ancestors were displaced during the partition of India in 1947.

Yup, sounds like a bunch of Mooooslems braying again.  This is what these animals are like in real life:


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> ...Those are letters you dipshit, not the list. The list comprises of thousands of universities, and hundreds of academic associations.  In essence most if not all American universities....



That would be the famous "list" made up by an Israeli blogger/Hasbarat (the two are more often than not synonymous). I could just as easily make a "list" and state all those on my list, supported BDS.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Those are letters you dipshit, not the list. The list comprises of thousands of universities, and hundreds of academic associations.  In essence most if not all American universities....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the famous "list" made up by an Israeli blogger/Hasbarat (the two are more often than not synonymous). I could just as easily make a "list" and state all those on my list, supported BDS.
Click to expand...


Fuck off.  The associations on the list speak for hundreds if not thousands of schools alone.  You are desperately trying to minimize that most if not all American universities are now on the anti BDS bandwagon when you don't even have a handful of pro BDS schools. Ha ha ha ha. Get a life, you desperate scumbag.


----------



## P F Tinmore

WASHINGTON (AP) — A key U.S. organization of Middle East scholars voted Monday to protect the rights of members who support a longstanding Palestinian call for academic boycotts of Israeli institutions but stopped short of taking a stand for or against such activities.

MESA said academic boycotts among its members — 2,700 scholars, more than 60 institutions worldwide and 39 affiliated organizations — are "protected free speech and legitimate forms of non-violent political action."

Academics vote to be forum on Israel boycotts - Yahoo News


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Those are letters you dipshit, not the list. The list comprises of thousands of universities, and hundreds of academic associations.  In essence most if not all American universities....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the famous "list" made up by an Israeli blogger/Hasbarat (the two are more often than not synonymous). I could just as easily make a "list" and state all those on my list, supported BDS.
Click to expand...

Awwwww. Poor little pro Pali can't handle the truth so he spews out the ol'     "It's hasbara!" garbage.

Here, just for you:


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Recent Achievements in the BDS Movement *

**


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> WASHINGTON (AP) — A key U.S. organization of Middle East scholars voted Monday to protect the rights of members who support a longstanding Palestinian call for academic boycotts of Israeli institutions but stopped short of taking a stand for or against such activities.
> 
> MESA said academic boycotts among its members — 2,700 scholars, more than 60 institutions worldwide and 39 affiliated organizations — are "protected free speech and legitimate forms of non-violent political action."
> 
> Academics vote to be forum on Israel boycotts - Yahoo News



Blah blah blah. Like I said Muslims and radical leftist "academicians"  can sign all the petitions they want.  The truth is, BDS went down in flames in the US. 

Does that bother you?  Good.  Maybe you should put that "RIP USA" signature line you had back up. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Those are letters you dipshit, not the list. The list comprises of thousands of universities, and hundreds of academic associations.  In essence most if not all American universities....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the famous "list" made up by an Israeli blogger/Hasbarat (the two are more often than not synonymous). I could just as easily make a "list" and state all those on my list, supported BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off.  The associations on the list speak for hundreds if not thousands of schools alone.  You are desperately trying to minimize that most if not all American universities are now on the anti BDS bandwagon when you don't even have a handful of pro BDS schools. Ha ha ha ha. Get a life, you desperate scumbag.
Click to expand...

Roudy , he and the other Jew haters here are rubbing their hands in glee that they feel that the BDS movement is going to bring down the State of Israel.  It is killing these haters that the Jews should have a state of their own, and they want to see it destroyed.  It's as simple as that.

ROSSMAN-BENJAMIN The Pure Hatred Of BDS Exposed Truth Revolt


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Those are letters you dipshit, not the list. The list comprises of thousands of universities, and hundreds of academic associations.  In essence most if not all American universities....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the famous "list" made up by an Israeli blogger/Hasbarat (the two are more often than not synonymous). I could just as easily make a "list" and state all those on my list, supported BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off.  The associations on the list speak for hundreds if not thousands of schools alone.  You are desperately trying to minimize that most if not all American universities are now on the anti BDS bandwagon when you don't even have a handful of pro BDS schools. Ha ha ha ha. Get a life, you desperate scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roudy , he and the other Jew haters here are rubbing their hands in glee that they feel that the BDS movement is going to bring down the State of Israel.  It is killing these haters that the Jews should have a state of their own, and they want to see it destroyed.  It's as simple as that.
> 
> ROSSMAN-BENJAMIN The Pure Hatred Of BDS Exposed Truth Revolt
Click to expand...



Yes I agree.  I think they wake up in the morning and check the news to see if Israel is still alive, and then instead of breakfast it's "plop plop fiz fiz Alka Seltzer". Ha ha ha.


----------



## Hossfly

*SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)*


21.33 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.58 (2.80%)

REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EST on 12/03/14


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Those are letters you dipshit, not the list. The list comprises of thousands of universities, and hundreds of academic associations.  In essence most if not all American universities....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the famous "list" made up by an Israeli blogger/Hasbarat (the two are more often than not synonymous). I could just as easily make a "list" and state all those on my list, supported BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off.  The associations on the list speak for hundreds if not thousands of schools alone.  You are desperately trying to minimize that most if not all American universities are now on the anti BDS bandwagon when you don't even have a handful of pro BDS schools. Ha ha ha ha. Get a life, you desperate scumbag.
Click to expand...


The truth is you are desperately trying to minimise the effects of BDS on the American educational system, and you've not proved any of these associations have a view either way. You and your controllers are running scared, hence the latest barrage of mockery and insults, remember:

"All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident." -- Arthur Schopenhauer.


----------



## Daniyel




----------



## aris2chat

This is what the BDS has resorted to???






With the rate of exchange going down it will boost Israeli economy and encourage more investment and jobs.  What is BDS winning?  First is was businesses in the WB then is what any company that did business with Israel.  Now is just racist PR.  Where are the successes of the BDS other than palestinians loosing jobs in Israeli companies?
All of this is not bringing the sides together, just making them more hardline.  It is harming the chance for an acceptance and peace.  It is making it harder for the sides to coexist.

and to make matters worse.....Hamas has been test firing more rockets.  It looks like they are prepping to start another war.


----------



## Challenger

Daniyel said:


>



Spotted a typo. That should read, "Andrew Klavan, who put the BS into BDS."  no need to thank me.


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> The truth is you are desperately trying to minimise the effects of BDS on the American educational system, ...


Indeed, publik skoolz suk big-time, being destroyed by our honorable challenger's brothers-in-spirit, BDS assholes. No wonder Bill Gates' kids don't attend them.


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> This is what the BDS has resorted to???



No. This is what "I acknowledge Apartheid Exists" has resorted to.

Timeline Photos - I Acknowledge Apartheid Exists Facebook

Unfortunately the Hasbarat site Jews News, never bothered to check.


----------



## Challenger

Meanwhile, back at the OP, Elbit Systems loses key Brazil deal (amongst others) over Palestine protests: 

Elbit Systems loses key Brazil deal over Palestine protests BDSmovement.net


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> Unfortunately the Hasbarat site Jews News, never bothered to check.


Does everything drug-induced have to be checked?


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> Meanwhile, back at the OP, Elbit Systems loses key Brazil deal (amongst others) over Palestine protests:


BDSsers hate jews more, then they love palistanians, of course.


----------



## fanger

Hewlett Packard HP Pledge - Palestine Solidarity Campaign


----------



## docmauser1

fanger said:


> Hewlett Packard HP Pledge - Palestine Solidarity Campaign


[yawn]


----------



## Roudy

And yet, the list of companies lining up to do business and support Israel keeps increasing.

Which Major International Companies Support Israel United with Israel

THESE COMPANIES SUPPORT ISRAEL 8230 LET 8217 S SUPPORT THEM 8230 . RUTHFULLY YOURS

BDS victory!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> And yet, the list of companies lining up to do business and support Israel keeps increasing.
> 
> Which Major International Companies Support Israel United with Israel
> 
> THESE COMPANIES SUPPORT ISRAEL 8230 LET 8217 S SUPPORT THEM 8230 . RUTHFULLY YOURS
> 
> BDS victory!  Ha ha ha.



A tiny ripple in a lake is a far cry from a tsunami that can harm a country.
The BDS movement is more bluster than fact.


----------



## Roudy

Over ten years and millions of dollars from Islamists and other radical elements, and what BDS achieved?  LESS THAN NOTHING.


----------



## Challenger

Well I suppose you all might be right were it not for the fact that Nathan-yahoo and the rest of his Zionist thugs think otherwise:

"Last June, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu effectively *declared B.D.S. a strategic threat.* Calling it the “delegitimization” movement, he assigned the overall responsibility for fighting it to his Strategic Affairs Ministry."
and
"The Israeli government’s view of B.D.S. as a strategic threat reveals its heightened anxiety at the movement’s recent spread into the mainstream. *It also reflects the failure of the Foreign Affairs Ministry’s well-endowed “Brand Israel" campaign,* which reduces B.D.S. to an image problem and employs culture as a propaganda tool, sending well-known Israeli figures around the world to show Israel’s prettier face."

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/01/opinion/sunday/why-the-boycott-movement-scares-israel.html?_r=0

Best tell your controllers, the script needs revising to take the new reality into account. 

Oh, and thanks to "Wrong Again Rude-ee" for pointing out to the general reader which companies they should stop buying from, should they want to participate.


----------



## Roudy

Oh great a leftist magazine thinks Israel is scared. Another propoganda fail.

Warts can be threats too.  Actually, I think warts are more dangerous than BDS has proven to be so far.


----------



## Roudy

So, to conclude:The BDS Has Accomplished Less Than Nothing.

And that's the biggest fear of the Pali Nazi lovers.


----------



## Roudy

BDS Fail Archives:  Divest This!


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> Well I suppose you all might be right were it not for the fact that Nathan-yahoo and the rest of his Zionist thugs think otherwise:
> 
> "Last June, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu effectively *declared B.D.S. a strategic threat.* Calling it the “delegitimization” movement, he assigned the overall responsibility for fighting it to his Strategic Affairs Ministry."
> and
> "The Israeli government’s view of B.D.S. as a strategic threat reveals its heightened anxiety at the movement’s recent spread into the mainstream. *It also reflects the failure of the Foreign Affairs Ministry’s well-endowed “Brand Israel" campaign,* which reduces B.D.S. to an image problem and employs culture as a propaganda tool, sending well-known Israeli figures around the world to show Israel’s prettier face."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/01/opinion/sunday/why-the-boycott-movement-scares-israel.html?_r=0
> 
> Best tell your controllers, the script needs revising to take the new reality into account.
> 
> Oh, and thanks to "Wrong Again Rude-ee" for pointing out to the general reader which companies they should stop buying from, should they want to participate.



With up coming election, BDS is probably doing more to help Bibi than to hurt him.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> So, to conclude:The BDS Has Accomplished Less Than Nothing.
> 
> And that's the biggest fear of the Pali Nazi lovers.


This boycott is such a silly thing that many who were for it now see the foolishness of it.  The Palestinians and their Leftist friends don't want to give up.  One important thing they forget is that China and India are now going to join up with Israel in many ventures, and these two countries certainly have a big population to serve.

UK architects rescind call for boycott of Israeli counterparts The Times of Israel


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, to conclude:The BDS Has Accomplished Less Than Nothing.
> 
> And that's the biggest fear of the Pali Nazi lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> This boycott is such a silly thing that many who were for it now see the foolishness of it.  The Palestinians and their Leftist friends don't want to give up.  One important thing they forget is that China and India are now going to join up with Israel in many ventures, and these two countries certainly have a big population to serve.
> 
> UK architects rescind call for boycott of Israeli counterparts The Times of Israel
Click to expand...


What?  You mean the boycott is going backwards?!  It can't be!


----------



## aris2chat

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, to conclude:The BDS Has Accomplished Less Than Nothing.
> 
> And that's the biggest fear of the Pali Nazi lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> This boycott is such a silly thing that many who were for it now see the foolishness of it.  The Palestinians and their Leftist friends don't want to give up.  One important thing they forget is that China and India are now going to join up with Israel in many ventures, and these two countries certainly have a big population to serve.
> 
> UK architects rescind call for boycott of Israeli counterparts The Times of Israel
Click to expand...


and the WH said that Obama is not going to try and sanction Israel


----------



## Challenger

This is an interesting snippet I came across recently, which might well explain the reticence amongst some academic institutions to join BDS, especially in America where money is everything and the terror of AIPAC is strong:
"Bocco's lecture was recorded by an Israeli representative at the conference, and a report was handed over to the Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem as part of a mission to track anti-Israel activities with an emphasis on those which receive sponsorship from international and academic institutions." Professor Israel used Gaza as field experiment and reaped profits from war - Israel News Ynetnews
Never mind, "Mafia" tactics never work in the long run.


----------



## Challenger

As for the rest of the hysterical postings by the Zio-nuts in this thread, every post just proves how worried you all are, remember, "All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident."- Arthur Schopenhaur.


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> This is an interesting snippet I came across recently, which might well explain the reticence amongst some academic institutions to join BDS, especially in America where money is everything and the terror of AIPAC is strong:
> "Bocco's lecture was recorded by an Israeli representative at the conference, and a report was handed over to the Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem as part of a mission to track anti-Israel activities with an emphasis on those which receive sponsorship from international and academic institutions." Professor Israel used Gaza as field experiment and reaped profits from war - Israel News Ynetnews
> Never mind, "Mafia" tactics never work in the long run.



That was a lot of theory but no substance to support.  More hate propaganda than scholarly study.
Angry people do not look at the facts objectively and use any evidence to support their own preconceived  conclusions.  Scholars are supposed to work out an hypothesis the other way around.
Israel does not profit from war, carrying out any military action by an army cost too much in weapons, logistical expenses, personnel and blood......as well as bad international press.
Israel tries to hit strategic targets, sometimes misses and sometimes bad intel.  Hamas uses the gazans to protect itself rather than protecting its people.  No modern warfare is without its civilian casualties.  Civilian employees, military families, urban locations, but most attacks by hamas are aimed at civilians in Israel not at military targets.  Shooting at patrol jeeps or throwing rocks at soldiers and police is a far cry from running down civilians at a train station or calling for stabbing attacks in the markets or synagogues within civilian neighborhoods.  Targeting a bus because there might be one soldier, and not even a flag officer or technician of advanced weaponry (i.e. bomb or rocket maker) is not worthy of being called a military target.
I suggest the good swiss professor is more a man with an agenda than a valid scholar presenting a well researched and balanced study.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> This is an interesting snippet I came across recently, which might well explain the reticence amongst some academic institutions to join BDS, especially in America where money is everything and the terror of AIPAC is strong:
> "Bocco's lecture was recorded by an Israeli representative at the conference, and a report was handed over to the Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem as part of a mission to track anti-Israel activities with an emphasis on those which receive sponsorship from international and academic institutions." Professor Israel used Gaza as field experiment and reaped profits from war - Israel News Ynetnews
> Never mind, "Mafia" tactics never work in the long run.



You mean Israel also has leftist anti capitalist professors in its universities?  What a surprise!


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> As for the rest of the hysterical postings by the Zio-nuts in this thread, every post just proves how worried you all are, remember, "All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident."- Arthur Schopenhaur.



Yes, and you must be worried that BDS was flushed down the toilet.

Did you forget that BDS previous name was Palestine Solidairty, before they too failed epically?  So what the next name going to be?  New and improved boycott movement with with Scope and anti Tartar?  

What a fuckin' whiner.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> This is an interesting snippet I came across recently, which might well explain the reticence amongst some academic institutions to join BDS, especially in America where money is everything and the terror of AIPAC is strong:
> "Bocco's lecture was recorded by an Israeli representative at the conference, and a report was handed over to the Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem as part of a mission to track anti-Israel activities with an emphasis on those which receive sponsorship from international and academic institutions." Professor Israel used Gaza as field experiment and reaped profits from war - Israel News Ynetnews
> Never mind, "Mafia" tactics never work in the long run.



AIPAC Terror  

Another prime example of the delusions that pro Palestinians suffer


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> As for the rest of the hysterical postings by the Zio-nuts in this thread, every post just proves how worried you all are, remember, "All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident."- Arthur Schopenhaur.



You need to re-read your own posts to see who is posting hysterically terrorist supporting PaliNazi. 

Oh ya, we're all soooo worried about an organization that has been around for nearly a decade and hasn't had the slightest affect on Israel.

The worried ones are the pro Palestinians morons who had so much hope for BDS, but are too coward to admit that it has been a massive failure !


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Those are letters you dipshit, not the list. The list comprises of thousands of universities, and hundreds of academic associations.  In essence most if not all American universities....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the famous "list" made up by an Israeli blogger/Hasbarat (the two are more often than not synonymous). I could just as easily make a "list" and state all those on my list, supported BDS.
Click to expand...





And that would be an ISLAMONAZI BLOOD LIBEL AND LIE FROM AN ISLAMONAZI STOOGE


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> WASHINGTON (AP) — A key U.S. organization of Middle East scholars voted Monday to protect the rights of members who support a longstanding Palestinian call for academic boycotts of Israeli institutions but stopped short of taking a stand for or against such activities.
> 
> MESA said academic boycotts among its members — 2,700 scholars, more than 60 institutions worldwide and 39 affiliated organizations — are "protected free speech and legitimate forms of non-violent political action."
> 
> Academics vote to be forum on Israel boycotts - Yahoo News





And the numbers are so small as to meaningless when push comes to shove. I wonder how many would be so quick to speak out if they looked like losing their funding and jobs ?


----------



## Challenger

toastman said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting snippet I came across recently, which might well explain the reticence amongst some academic institutions to join BDS, especially in America where money is everything and the terror of AIPAC is strong:
> "Bocco's lecture was recorded by an Israeli representative at the conference, and a report was handed over to the Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem as part of a mission to track anti-Israel activities with an emphasis on those which receive sponsorship from international and academic institutions." Professor Israel used Gaza as field experiment and reaped profits from war - Israel News Ynetnews
> Never mind, "Mafia" tactics never work in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIPAC Terror
> 
> Another prime example of the delusions that pro Palestinians suffer
Click to expand...




Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — A key U.S. organization of Middle East scholars voted Monday to protect the rights of members who support a longstanding Palestinian call for academic boycotts of Israeli institutions but stopped short of taking a stand for or against such activities.
> 
> MESA said academic boycotts among its members — 2,700 scholars, more than 60 institutions worldwide and 39 affiliated organizations — are "protected free speech and legitimate forms of non-violent political action."
> 
> Academics vote to be forum on Israel boycotts - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the numbers are so small as to meaningless when push comes to shove. I wonder how many would be so quick to speak out if they looked like losing their funding and jobs ?
Click to expand...


See, Phoney/iRosie thinks AIPAC can deliver and proves professor Bocco's point. Thanks guys, keep it up. Every post a nail in the Zionist coffin.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the rest of the hysterical postings by the Zio-nuts in this thread, every post just proves how worried you all are, remember, "All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident."- Arthur Schopenhaur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and you must be worried that BDS was flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Did you forget that BDS previous name was Palestine Solidairty, before they too failed epically?  So what the next name going to be?  New and improved boycott movement with with Scope and anti Tartar?
> 
> What a fuckin' whiner.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Wrong! Two seperate Orgaizations, both growing bigger and better.


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting snippet I came across recently, which might well explain the reticence amongst some academic institutions to join BDS, especially in America where money is everything and the terror of AIPAC is strong:
> "Bocco's lecture was recorded by an Israeli representative at the conference, and a report was handed over to the Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem as part of a mission to track anti-Israel activities with an emphasis on those which receive sponsorship from international and academic institutions." Professor Israel used Gaza as field experiment and reaped profits from war - Israel News Ynetnews
> Never mind, "Mafia" tactics never work in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIPAC Terror
> 
> Another prime example of the delusions that pro Palestinians suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — A key U.S. organization of Middle East scholars voted Monday to protect the rights of members who support a longstanding Palestinian call for academic boycotts of Israeli institutions but stopped short of taking a stand for or against such activities.
> 
> MESA said academic boycotts among its members — 2,700 scholars, more than 60 institutions worldwide and 39 affiliated organizations — are "protected free speech and legitimate forms of non-violent political action."
> 
> Academics vote to be forum on Israel boycotts - Yahoo News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the numbers are so small as to meaningless when push comes to shove. I wonder how many would be so quick to speak out if they looked like losing their funding and jobs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, Phoney/iRosie thinks AIPAC can deliver and proves professor Bocco's point. Thanks guys, keep it up. Every post a nail in the Zionist coffin.
Click to expand...


Why do you say things that are not even remotely true?


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the rest of the hysterical postings by the Zio-nuts in this thread, every post just proves how worried you all are, remember, "All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident."- Arthur Schopenhaur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and you must be worried that BDS was flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Did you forget that BDS previous name was Palestine Solidairty, before they too failed epically?  So what the next name going to be?  New and improved boycott movement with with Scope and anti Tartar?
> 
> What a fuckin' whiner.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong! Two seperate Orgaizations, both growing bigger and better.
Click to expand...


BDS had a prior name, and was one of the organization behind the failed Durban conference on racism.  Durban, like BDS, was a joke and failed because people realized it was a bunch of racist intolerant nations who were sponsoring it.   So what will BDS' new name be after it totally collapses?  IslamoNazis against racism?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Challenger

toastman said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting snippet I came across recently, which might well explain the reticence amongst some academic institutions to join BDS, especially in America where money is everything and the terror of AIPAC is strong:
> "Bocco's lecture was recorded by an Israeli representative at the conference, and a report was handed over to the Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem as part of a mission to track anti-Israel activities with an emphasis on those which receive sponsorship from international and academic institutions." Professor Israel used Gaza as field experiment and reaped profits from war - Israel News Ynetnews
> Never mind, "Mafia" tactics never work in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIPAC Terror
> 
> Another prime example of the delusions that pro Palestinians suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — A key U.S. organization of Middle East scholars voted Monday to protect the rights of members who support a longstanding Palestinian call for academic boycotts of Israeli institutions but stopped short of taking a stand for or against such activities.
> 
> MESA said academic boycotts among its members — 2,700 scholars, more than 60 institutions worldwide and 39 affiliated organizations — are "protected free speech and legitimate forms of non-violent political action."
> 
> Academics vote to be forum on Israel boycotts - Yahoo News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the numbers are so small as to meaningless when push comes to shove. I wonder how many would be so quick to speak out if they looked like losing their funding and jobs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, Phoney/iRosie thinks AIPAC can deliver and proves professor Bocco's point. Thanks guys, keep it up. Every post a nail in the Zionist coffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you say things that are not even remotely true?
Click to expand...


http://www.wrmea.org/pdf/2014pac_charts_octobertotal.pdf

"The Israel lobby also enjoys—and promotes—a reputation for being formidable, if not invincible. However, FiveThirtyEight.com projects Republican victories in all six key Senate races, the closest being Colorado and Iowa. Stay tuned to see how much money pro- Israel PACs pour into these states between now and Nov. 4, and whether that money brings the desired result."

Did it?


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting snippet I came across recently, which might well explain the reticence amongst some academic institutions to join BDS, especially in America where money is everything and the terror of AIPAC is strong:
> "Bocco's lecture was recorded by an Israeli representative at the conference, and a report was handed over to the Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem as part of a mission to track anti-Israel activities with an emphasis on those which receive sponsorship from international and academic institutions." Professor Israel used Gaza as field experiment and reaped profits from war - Israel News Ynetnews
> Never mind, "Mafia" tactics never work in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIPAC Terror
> 
> Another prime example of the delusions that pro Palestinians suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — A key U.S. organization of Middle East scholars voted Monday to protect the rights of members who support a longstanding Palestinian call for academic boycotts of Israeli institutions but stopped short of taking a stand for or against such activities.
> 
> MESA said academic boycotts among its members — 2,700 scholars, more than 60 institutions worldwide and 39 affiliated organizations — are "protected free speech and legitimate forms of non-violent political action."
> 
> Academics vote to be forum on Israel boycotts - Yahoo News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the numbers are so small as to meaningless when push comes to shove. I wonder how many would be so quick to speak out if they looked like losing their funding and jobs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, Phoney/iRosie thinks AIPAC can deliver and proves professor Bocco's point. Thanks guys, keep it up. Every post a nail in the Zionist coffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you say things that are not even remotely true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.wrmea.org/pdf/2014pac_charts_octobertotal.pdf
> 
> "The Israel lobby also enjoys—and promotes—a reputation for being formidable, if not invincible. However, FiveThirtyEight.com projects Republican victories in all six key Senate races, the closest being Colorado and Iowa. Stay tuned to see how much money pro- Israel PACs pour into these states between now and Nov. 4, and whether that money brings the desired result."
> 
> Did it?
Click to expand...


In which delusional world do you live in that makes you think Americans will turn their backs on their close ally Israel over a bunch of terroristic Muslim IslamoNazi Arabs?  The American public strongly supports Israel, and the congress are their representatives that are carrying out their wishes.  AIPAC doesn't have to do much, it's like preaching to the choir.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the rest of the hysterical postings by the Zio-nuts in this thread, every post just proves how worried you all are, remember, "All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident."- Arthur Schopenhaur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and you must be worried that BDS was flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Did you forget that BDS previous name was Palestine Solidairty, before they too failed epically?  So what the next name going to be?  New and improved boycott movement with with Scope and anti Tartar?
> 
> What a fuckin' whiner.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong! Two seperate Orgaizations, both growing bigger and better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BDS had a prior name, and was one of the organization behind the failed Durban conference on racism.  Durban, like BDS, was a joke and failed because people realized it was a bunch of racist intolerant nations who were sponsoring it.   So what will BDS' new name be after it totally collapses?  IslamoNazis against racism?  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


There you go, you can learn all about the BDS movement here Introducing the BDS Movement BDSmovement.net


----------



## Roudy

We know the BDS movement has failed because its main strategy was to first get American universities on board with its lies and false propaganda. And as we can see in the US, there is a strong backlash against BDS in academia, even to the point that it has been outlawed in many campuses.

So all that's left now of BDS is a bunch of cowards and anti Semites in an echo chamber, telling their own supporters how successful BDS is.


----------



## Challenger

Times change, people change, circumstances change. In fact America has a bit of a reputation for throwing their "allies" under the bus when their interests diverge. Who knows what the future holds...


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> We know the BDS movement has failed because its main strategy was to first get American universities on board with its lies and false propaganda. And as we can see in the US, there is a strong backlash against BDS in academia, even to the point that it has been outlawed in many campuses.
> 
> So all that's left now of BDS is a bunch of cowards and anti Semites in an echo chamber, telling their own supporters how successful BDS is.



Err, OK, if you say so....


----------



## Roudy

But for now American universities have thrown BDS under the bus, causing a catastrophic failure. Without academia, BDS has nothing. 

Maybe the Bowel Discharge Syndrome should change its name to IMBS, Irritated Muslim Bowel Syndrome.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know the BDS movement has failed because its main strategy was to first get American universities on board with its lies and false propaganda. And as we can see in the US, there is a strong backlash against BDS in academia, even to the point that it has been outlawed in many campuses.
> 
> So all that's left now of BDS is a bunch of cowards and anti Semites in an echo chamber, telling their own supporters how successful BDS is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err, OK, if you say so....
Click to expand...


I'm not saying so. It is so.


----------



## toastman

It must suck to be a BDS supporter, knowing that they have failed miserably


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting snippet I came across recently, which might well explain the reticence amongst some academic institutions to join BDS, especially in America where money is everything and the terror of AIPAC is strong:
> "Bocco's lecture was recorded by an Israeli representative at the conference, and a report was handed over to the Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem as part of a mission to track anti-Israel activities with an emphasis on those which receive sponsorship from international and academic institutions." Professor Israel used Gaza as field experiment and reaped profits from war - Israel News Ynetnews
> Never mind, "Mafia" tactics never work in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIPAC Terror
> 
> Another prime example of the delusions that pro Palestinians suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — A key U.S. organization of Middle East scholars voted Monday to protect the rights of members who support a longstanding Palestinian call for academic boycotts of Israeli institutions but stopped short of taking a stand for or against such activities.
> 
> MESA said academic boycotts among its members — 2,700 scholars, more than 60 institutions worldwide and 39 affiliated organizations — are "protected free speech and legitimate forms of non-violent political action."
> 
> Academics vote to be forum on Israel boycotts - Yahoo News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the numbers are so small as to meaningless when push comes to shove. I wonder how many would be so quick to speak out if they looked like losing their funding and jobs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, Phoney/iRosie thinks AIPAC can deliver and proves professor Bocco's point. Thanks guys, keep it up. Every post a nail in the Zionist coffin.
Click to expand...





 What are you gibbering about now, no mention of AIPAC or irose  on here.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an interesting snippet I came across recently, which might well explain the reticence amongst some academic institutions to join BDS, especially in America where money is everything and the terror of AIPAC is strong:
> "Bocco's lecture was recorded by an Israeli representative at the conference, and a report was handed over to the Foreign Ministry in Jerusalem as part of a mission to track anti-Israel activities with an emphasis on those which receive sponsorship from international and academic institutions." Professor Israel used Gaza as field experiment and reaped profits from war - Israel News Ynetnews
> Never mind, "Mafia" tactics never work in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIPAC Terror
> 
> Another prime example of the delusions that pro Palestinians suffer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — A key U.S. organization of Middle East scholars voted Monday to protect the rights of members who support a longstanding Palestinian call for academic boycotts of Israeli institutions but stopped short of taking a stand for or against such activities.
> 
> MESA said academic boycotts among its members — 2,700 scholars, more than 60 institutions worldwide and 39 affiliated organizations — are "protected free speech and legitimate forms of non-violent political action."
> 
> Academics vote to be forum on Israel boycotts - Yahoo News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the numbers are so small as to meaningless when push comes to shove. I wonder how many would be so quick to speak out if they looked like losing their funding and jobs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, Phoney/iRosie thinks AIPAC can deliver and proves professor Bocco's point. Thanks guys, keep it up. Every post a nail in the Zionist coffin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you say things that are not even remotely true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.wrmea.org/pdf/2014pac_charts_octobertotal.pdf
> 
> "The Israel lobby also enjoys—and promotes—a reputation for being formidable, if not invincible. However, FiveThirtyEight.com projects Republican victories in all six key Senate races, the closest being Colorado and Iowa. Stay tuned to see how much money pro- Israel PACs pour into these states between now and Nov. 4, and whether that money brings the desired result."
> 
> Did it?
Click to expand...





 Does your link show which pro Israel PAC's have funded the candidates, or does it just want you to think they do. Now how about a link to actually prove that these figures are genuine ?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the rest of the hysterical postings by the Zio-nuts in this thread, every post just proves how worried you all are, remember, "All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident."- Arthur Schopenhaur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and you must be worried that BDS was flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Did you forget that BDS previous name was Palestine Solidairty, before they too failed epically?  So what the next name going to be?  New and improved boycott movement with with Scope and anti Tartar?
> 
> What a fuckin' whiner.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong! Two seperate Orgaizations, both growing bigger and better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BDS had a prior name, and was one of the organization behind the failed Durban conference on racism.  Durban, like BDS, was a joke and failed because people realized it was a bunch of racist intolerant nations who were sponsoring it.   So what will BDS' new name be after it totally collapses?  IslamoNazis against racism?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go, you can learn all about the BDS movement here Introducing the BDS Movement BDSmovement.net
Click to expand...





 What is there to learn when it has been shown to be a RACIST organisation and is being warned over its activities. If it was doing any good then Israel would have given in 5 years ago, all it has done is make thousands of Palestinians destitute


----------



## aris2chat

Funny how BDS wants to get "everyone" to stop supporting Israel by buying their products but.....
NGOs cannot withhold funds to palestinians when the product of palestinians is violence and death or use of funds to weapons, tunnels, propaganda or incitements.
Israel is to be punished for development or trying to create jobs and palestinians are not allowed to be punished for destruction or death aimed at civilians.
This is logical?


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Funny how BDS wants to get "everyone" to stop supporting Israel by buying their products but.....
> NGOs cannot withhold funds to palestinians when the product of palestinians is violence and death or use of funds to weapons, tunnels, propaganda or incitements.
> Israel is to be punished for development or trying to create jobs and palestinians are not allowed to be punished for destruction or death aimed at civilians.
> This is logical?



*History of the BDS Movement*

The BDS Movement has a long record of exaggerating and even outright lying about its past. The BDS Movement not only paints a false picture of Israel, accusing the Jewish state of apartheid and stigmatizing the Jews as a people unworthy of statehood in their ancient homeland, but it also tells lies about its origins, its aims and its achievements.

*The True Origins of BDS
*
Almost every statement by BDS exponents claim that the movement originated in a July 9, 2005, “call… by Palestinian civil society organizations for boycott, divestment and sanctions against Israel and for academic and cultural boycott of Israel.”  This is portrayed as a response to Israel’s unwillingness to submit to a “ruling” of the International Court of Justice condemning Israel’s security barrier. (Of course, the “ruling” was an advisory opinion, and Israel was under no obligation to abide by it, but that’s another story.)

This is not the truth. The BDS campaign is a product of the NGO Forum held in parallel to the UN World Conference against Racism in Durban, South Africa, in August and September 2001. The NGO Forum was marked by repeated expressions of naked anti-Semitism by non-governmental organization (NGO) activists and condemned as such by United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights Mary Robinson who chaired the Conference.

The Forum’s final declaration described Israel as a “racist, apartheid state” that was guilty of “racist crimes including war crimes, acts of genocide and ethnic cleansing.” The declaration established an action plan – the “Durban Strategy” – promoting “a policy of complete and total isolation of Israel as an apartheid state…the imposition of mandatory and comprehensive sanctions and embargoes, the full cessation of all links (diplomatic, economic, social, aid, military cooperation and training) between all states and Israel” (para. 424).

The use of the apartheid accusation, which is the foundation of the BDS movement, is deliberate – drawing a false parallel to Apartheid South Africa. According to BDS proponents, if Apartheid South Africa was worthy of a boycott and sanctions campaigns that eventually led to the downfall of that despicable system, “Apartheid Israel should be subject to the same kind of attack, leading to the same kind of result.”

Even before the 2005 “Call for BDS against Israel,” activists employed its divisive tactics. The campus divestment campaign was initiated in 2001 by Students for Justice in Palestine (SJP), a student group at the University of California, Berkeley, in conjunction with the San Francisco chapter of the American-Arab Anti-Discrimination Committee. A year later, following the Palestine Solidarity Movement’s first conference, which was held in Berkeley, the movement began to spread to other universities, including the University of Michigan, Yale, Princeton, Harvard and the Massachusetts Institute of Technology.

Since then, campus divestment has failed miserably. A huge blow came in 2002, when Harvard University President and former Treasury Secretary Lawrence Summers spoke out against divestment, declaring, “Profoundly anti-Israel views are increasingly finding support in progressive intellectual communities…Serious and thoughtful people are advocating and taking actions that are anti-Semitic in their effect, if not their intent.” Soon after, Columbia University President Lee Bollinger echoed this idea, saying, “I want to state clearly that I will not lend any support to this proposal. The petition alleges human rights abuses and compares Israel to South Africa at the time of apartheid, an analogy I believe is both grotesque and offensive.”

*So why does the BDS movement lie about its origins?
*
By referring to the 2005 “Palestinian Civil Society Call for BDS against Israel,” anti-Israel activists attempt to identify their movement with human rights and international law. But, this is a façade. The real roots are in the anti-Semitic NGO Forum of the 2001 Durban Conference, and BDS campaigns are a form of political war to achieve Israel’s isolation.

The 2005 Call also creates the false impression that BDS is endorsed by all Palestinians. Yet, despite the obvious tensions that have grown up between Palestinian Arabs and Israelis, there have been a parallel story of dialogue and cooperation.

In 2008 the _Histadrut_ (Israeli labor union) and the Palestine General Federation of Trades Unions (PGFTU) signed an agreement to base future relations on negotiation, dialogue and joint initiatives to advance “fraternity and co-existence”. Palestinian Arab Universities – despite being hotbeds of anti-Israel activity – maintained links with their Israeli counterparts. Artist, doctors and businesspeople were amongst those who – despite the very real divisions between Palestinian and Israeli society – formed bonds of mutual benefit, cooperation and even occasional friendship across the divide of war. The severing of these ties were not an objective that Israelis or Palestinian Arabs sought and the move to isolate the two sides did not spring from popular opinion on the Palestinian Arab side. Rather it was a strategy of a self appointed vanguard that expressed itself through a network of NGOs who put pressure on other elements in Palestinian Arab society to fall in behind the “Durban strategy.”

But with the vast majority of Palestinian Arabs in the disputed territories living under the rule of the Palestinian Authority that had been elected by them, it would look strange to invoke a strategy for attacking Israel hatched thousands of miles away at an international conference made up of overwhelmingly of non-Palestinian Arabs.


----------



## Challenger

Oh Rude-ee, I never knew you cared! An early Christmas present: the link to the "Stop BDS" Playbook. 1) Proves beyond doubt this is a scripted, organised Hasbara attack on BDS. 2) I'll be sure to pass it on to BDS so they can see the sort of Hasbara tactics that will be used against them.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Oh Rude-ee, I never knew you cared! An early Christmas present: the link to the "Stop BDS" Playbook. 1) Proves beyond doubt this is a scripted, organised Hasbara attack on BDS. 2) I'll be sure to pass it on to BDS so they can see the sort of Hasbara tactics that will be used against them.






 LOOKEEE the rat cant answer the points raised so he resorts to OUTRIGHT LIES about the truth being hasbara


----------



## Challenger

What points? All I can see from the Zio-Nut jobs is Hasbara and general ranting. Make a valid point, I'll consider it...but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> What points? All I can see from the Zio-Nut jobs is Hasbara and general ranting. Make a valid point, I'll consider it...but I won't hold my breath.





 SEE once again you are unable to answer the points raised and use the term hasbara till it no longer has any true meaning. You have worn it out just as your fellow looney lefties have worn out RACIST, FASCIST and NAZI when they could not give any credible answers to the points raised. Just waiting for one of your team Palestine members to come out with " we don't debate with fascists/racists/Nazis"


----------



## Challenger

Nope...still nothing.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Oh Rude-ee, I never knew you cared! An early Christmas present: the link to the "Stop BDS" Playbook. 1) Proves beyond doubt this is a scripted, organised Hasbara attack on BDS. 2) I'll be sure to pass it on to BDS so they can see the sort of Hasbara tactics that will be used against them.



Yes, makes sure you pass this on to your handlers.  Someone inside the echo chamber needs to let them know how bad they failed in the US.  Time to pack it up.


----------



## fanger

*Victory: US student workers’ union backs Israel boycott in landslide vote*

*2014 BDS Vote*
On December 4, 2014, our Local voted on a resolution concerning participation in the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement.

*Results*
A majority of those voting voted to ratify the proposed resolution. Out of a total of 2168 votes cast, the total vote counts were:

Yes: 1411 (65%)
No: 749 (35%)

In addition, 1136 members pledged to personally adhere to the academic boycott. The vote totals broken down by campus are:

Berkeley ballots cast: 721
Yes: 506
No: 214
Personal Pledge: 397

Davis ballots cast: 203
Yes: 167
No: 36
Personal Pledge: 127

Irvine ballots cast: 141
Yes: 55
No: 86
Personal Pledge: 46

Los Angeles ballots cast: 525
Yes: 305
No: 218
Personal Pledge: 238

Merced ballots cast: 1
This ballot was counted with the Riverside ballots to respect the anonymity of the Merced voter.

Riverside ballots cast: 127
Yes: 91
No: 36
Personal Pledge: 75

San Diego ballots cast: 149
Yes: 121
No: 27
Personal Pledge: 110

Santa Barbara ballots cast: 180
Yes: 84
No: 95
Personal Pledge: 70

Santa Cruz ballots cast: 121
Yes: 82
No: 37
Personal Pledge: 73
2014 BDS Vote UC Student-Workers Union


----------



## montelatici

"Indeed, the BDS movement is hurting Israel’s economy. PGGM, a large Dutch pension fund, has liquidated its holdings in five Israeli banks. Denmark’s largest bank, Danske Bank, has blacklisted Israeli Bank Hapoalim, because it finances the construction of illegal settlements in the occupied Palestinian territories in the West Bank. The boycott of Israeli products has also been effective. *Agrexco, Israel’s former largest exporter of agricultural produce, entered liquidation after its products were boycotted in European supermarkets.* Even some western brands were targeted, like the sports brand New Balance for its sponsor of the Jerusalem Marathon.  A full list of alleged achievements of the BDS movement can be found here."

BDS The weapon of the day in the Israeli-Palestine conflict. Pike Hurricane


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> *Victory: US student workers’ union backs Israel boycott in landslide vote*
> 
> *2014 BDS Vote*
> On December 4, 2014, our Local voted on a resolution concerning participation in the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Results*
> A majority of those voting voted to ratify the proposed resolution. Out of a total of 2168 votes cast, the total vote counts were:
> 
> Yes: 1411 (65%)
> No: 749 (35%)
> 
> In addition, 1136 members pledged to personally adhere to the academic boycott. The vote totals broken down by campus are:
> 
> Berkeley ballots cast: 721
> Yes: 506
> No: 214
> Personal Pledge: 397
> 
> Davis ballots cast: 203
> Yes: 167
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 127
> 
> Irvine ballots cast: 141
> Yes: 55
> No: 86
> Personal Pledge: 46
> 
> Los Angeles ballots cast: 525
> Yes: 305
> No: 218
> Personal Pledge: 238
> 
> Merced ballots cast: 1
> This ballot was counted with the Riverside ballots to respect the anonymity of the Merced voter.
> 
> Riverside ballots cast: 127
> Yes: 91
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 75
> 
> San Diego ballots cast: 149
> Yes: 121
> No: 27
> Personal Pledge: 110
> 
> Santa Barbara ballots cast: 180
> Yes: 84
> No: 95
> Personal Pledge: 70
> 
> Santa Cruz ballots cast: 121
> Yes: 82
> No: 37
> Personal Pledge: 73
> 2014 BDS Vote UC Student-Workers Union



Student unions of 4 California universities as opposed to thousands of American universities banning BDS on their campus.  Ha ha ha. You're delusional.  

Poor Challenger, got his butt kicked so badly in this thread, now he's summoning up his sock Fanger to provide cover.  Just like how BDS Nazis keep changing their name after they fail.


----------



## Challenger

Oh look, Rude-ee exploding when his Hasbara fails


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> "Indeed, the BDS movement is hurting Israel’s economy. PGGM, a large Dutch pension fund, has liquidated its holdings in five Israeli banks. Denmark’s largest bank, Danske Bank, has blacklisted Israeli Bank Hapoalim, because it finances the construction of illegal settlements in the occupied Palestinian territories in the West Bank. The boycott of Israeli products has also been effective. *Agrexco, Israel’s former largest exporter of agricultural produce, entered liquidation after its products were boycotted in European supermarkets.* Even some western brands were targeted, like the sports brand New Balance for its sponsor of the Jerusalem Marathon.  A full list of alleged achievements of the BDS movement can be found here."
> 
> BDS The weapon of the day in the Israeli-Palestine conflict. Pike Hurricane



Indeed another member of the BDS echo chamber unaware and in denial that thousands of companies worldwide have flocked to Israel since their magnificent Muslim bowel discharge syndrome BDS announced its failed movement.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Oh look, Rude-ee exploding when his Hasbara fails


Oh look, fanger goes off line and challenger reappears with his butt still hurt. Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici

Ruddy has blown a gasket after seeing the responses that doomed his thread to failure. Ta, ta Ruddy.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Victory: US student workers’ union backs Israel boycott in landslide vote*
> 
> *2014 BDS Vote*
> On December 4, 2014, our Local voted on a resolution concerning participation in the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Results*
> A majority of those voting voted to ratify the proposed resolution. Out of a total of 2168 votes cast, the total vote counts were:
> 
> Yes: 1411 (65%)
> No: 749 (35%)
> 
> In addition, 1136 members pledged to personally adhere to the academic boycott. The vote totals broken down by campus are:
> 
> Berkeley ballots cast: 721
> Yes: 506
> No: 214
> Personal Pledge: 397
> 
> Davis ballots cast: 203
> Yes: 167
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 127
> 
> Irvine ballots cast: 141
> Yes: 55
> No: 86
> Personal Pledge: 46
> 
> Los Angeles ballots cast: 525
> Yes: 305
> No: 218
> Personal Pledge: 238
> 
> Merced ballots cast: 1
> This ballot was counted with the Riverside ballots to respect the anonymity of the Merced voter.
> 
> Riverside ballots cast: 127
> Yes: 91
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 75
> 
> San Diego ballots cast: 149
> Yes: 121
> No: 27
> Personal Pledge: 110
> 
> Santa Barbara ballots cast: 180
> Yes: 84
> No: 95
> Personal Pledge: 70
> 
> Santa Cruz ballots cast: 121
> Yes: 82
> No: 37
> Personal Pledge: 73
> 2014 BDS Vote UC Student-Workers Union
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student unions of 4 California universities as opposed to thousands of American universities banning BDS on their campus.  Ha ha ha. You're delusional.
> 
> Poor Challenger, got his butt kicked so badly in this thread, now he's summoning up his sock Fanger to provide cover.  Just like how BDS Nazis keep changing their name after they fail.
Click to expand...


Oh dear, peddling his Israeli blogger "list" again and totally missing the point as usual, keep it up. Every post demonstrates just how terrified you Zionists are of BDS; you even have to create a training manual agaist it; obviously becuse you're all too stupid to think for yourselves, you need talking points laid out for you. Carry on, don't mind me.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Victory: US student workers’ union backs Israel boycott in landslide vote*
> 
> *2014 BDS Vote*
> On December 4, 2014, our Local voted on a resolution concerning participation in the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Results*
> A majority of those voting voted to ratify the proposed resolution. Out of a total of 2168 votes cast, the total vote counts were:
> 
> Yes: 1411 (65%)
> No: 749 (35%)
> 
> In addition, 1136 members pledged to personally adhere to the academic boycott. The vote totals broken down by campus are:
> 
> Berkeley ballots cast: 721
> Yes: 506
> No: 214
> Personal Pledge: 397
> 
> Davis ballots cast: 203
> Yes: 167
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 127
> 
> Irvine ballots cast: 141
> Yes: 55
> No: 86
> Personal Pledge: 46
> 
> Los Angeles ballots cast: 525
> Yes: 305
> No: 218
> Personal Pledge: 238
> 
> Merced ballots cast: 1
> This ballot was counted with the Riverside ballots to respect the anonymity of the Merced voter.
> 
> Riverside ballots cast: 127
> Yes: 91
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 75
> 
> San Diego ballots cast: 149
> Yes: 121
> No: 27
> Personal Pledge: 110
> 
> Santa Barbara ballots cast: 180
> Yes: 84
> No: 95
> Personal Pledge: 70
> 
> Santa Cruz ballots cast: 121
> Yes: 82
> No: 37
> Personal Pledge: 73
> 2014 BDS Vote UC Student-Workers Union
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student unions of 4 California universities as opposed to thousands of American universities banning BDS on their campus.  Ha ha ha. You're delusional.
> 
> Poor Challenger, got his butt kicked so badly in this thread, now he's summoning up his sock Fanger to provide cover.  Just like how BDS Nazis keep changing their name after they fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, peddling his Israeli blogger "list" again and totally missing the point as usual, keep it up. Every post demonstrates just how terrified you Zionists are of BDS; you even have to create a training manual agaist it; obviously becuse you're all too stupid to think for yourselves, you need talking points laid out for you. Carry on, don't mind me.
Click to expand...


Oh boy, a bunch of Mooooslem influenced students voted against Israel. 

Keep jerking off to that. Ha ha ha. 

Time to summon fanger again.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Ruddy has blown a gasket after seeing the responses that doomed his thread to failure. Ta, ta Ruddy.



Actually the way I saw it, you guys had all your eggs in the failed BDS basket and now you're about to eat your soiled underwear.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Victory: US student workers’ union backs Israel boycott in landslide vote*
> 
> *2014 BDS Vote*
> On December 4, 2014, our Local voted on a resolution concerning participation in the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Results*
> A majority of those voting voted to ratify the proposed resolution. Out of a total of 2168 votes cast, the total vote counts were:
> 
> Yes: 1411 (65%)
> No: 749 (35%)
> 
> In addition, 1136 members pledged to personally adhere to the academic boycott. The vote totals broken down by campus are:
> 
> Berkeley ballots cast: 721
> Yes: 506
> No: 214
> Personal Pledge: 397
> 
> Davis ballots cast: 203
> Yes: 167
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 127
> 
> Irvine ballots cast: 141
> Yes: 55
> No: 86
> Personal Pledge: 46
> 
> Los Angeles ballots cast: 525
> Yes: 305
> No: 218
> Personal Pledge: 238
> 
> Merced ballots cast: 1
> This ballot was counted with the Riverside ballots to respect the anonymity of the Merced voter.
> 
> Riverside ballots cast: 127
> Yes: 91
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 75
> 
> San Diego ballots cast: 149
> Yes: 121
> No: 27
> Personal Pledge: 110
> 
> Santa Barbara ballots cast: 180
> Yes: 84
> No: 95
> Personal Pledge: 70
> 
> Santa Cruz ballots cast: 121
> Yes: 82
> No: 37
> Personal Pledge: 73
> 2014 BDS Vote UC Student-Workers Union
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student unions of 4 California universities as opposed to thousands of American universities banning BDS on their campus.  Ha ha ha. You're delusional.
> 
> Poor Challenger, got his butt kicked so badly in this thread, now he's summoning up his sock Fanger to provide cover.  Just like how BDS Nazis keep changing their name after they fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear, peddling his Israeli blogger "list" again and totally missing the point as usual, keep it up. Every post demonstrates just how terrified you Zionists are of BDS; you even have to create a training manual agaist it; obviously becuse you're all too stupid to think for yourselves, you need talking points laid out for you. Carry on, don't mind me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy, a bunch of Mooooslem influenced students voted against Israel.
> 
> Keep jerking off to that. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Time to summon fanger again.
Click to expand...


Oh, stop, my poor ribs.


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> *Victory: US student workers’ union backs Israel boycott in landslide vote*
> 
> *2014 BDS Vote*
> On December 4, 2014, our Local voted on a resolution concerning participation in the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Results*
> A majority of those voting voted to ratify the proposed resolution. Out of a total of 2168 votes cast, the total vote counts were:
> 
> Yes: 1411 (65%)
> No: 749 (35%)
> 
> In addition, 1136 members pledged to personally adhere to the academic boycott. The vote totals broken down by campus are:
> 
> Berkeley ballots cast: 721
> Yes: 506
> No: 214
> Personal Pledge: 397
> 
> Davis ballots cast: 203
> Yes: 167
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 127
> 
> Irvine ballots cast: 141
> Yes: 55
> No: 86
> Personal Pledge: 46
> 
> Los Angeles ballots cast: 525
> Yes: 305
> No: 218
> Personal Pledge: 238
> 
> Merced ballots cast: 1
> This ballot was counted with the Riverside ballots to respect the anonymity of the Merced voter.
> 
> Riverside ballots cast: 127
> Yes: 91
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 75
> 
> San Diego ballots cast: 149
> Yes: 121
> No: 27
> Personal Pledge: 110
> 
> Santa Barbara ballots cast: 180
> Yes: 84
> No: 95
> Personal Pledge: 70
> 
> Santa Cruz ballots cast: 121
> Yes: 82
> No: 37
> Personal Pledge: 73
> 2014 BDS Vote UC Student-Workers Union





So will they refuse to participate in any lectures or work that involves Israel in even the smallest way and fail to get a diploma at the end of their studies. Just another example of neo Marxist  interference in education.

 But looking at the results hardly a landslide as the numbers voting are a tiny percentage of the actual membership of 13,000. Only 2,140 turned out to vote that is less than 15%, another massive fail  by you and BDS


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> "Indeed, the BDS movement is hurting Israel’s economy. PGGM, a large Dutch pension fund, has liquidated its holdings in five Israeli banks. Denmark’s largest bank, Danske Bank, has blacklisted Israeli Bank Hapoalim, because it finances the construction of illegal settlements in the occupied Palestinian territories in the West Bank. The boycott of Israeli products has also been effective. *Agrexco, Israel’s former largest exporter of agricultural produce, entered liquidation after its products were boycotted in European supermarkets.* Even some western brands were targeted, like the sports brand New Balance for its sponsor of the Jerusalem Marathon.  A full list of alleged achievements of the BDS movement can be found here."
> 
> BDS The weapon of the day in the Israeli-Palestine conflict. Pike Hurricane






 How many times have you spammed the board with this crap now, cant you find any other propaganda to write.


----------



## Phoenall

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Victory: US student workers’ union backs Israel boycott in landslide vote*
> 
> *2014 BDS Vote*
> On December 4, 2014, our Local voted on a resolution concerning participation in the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Results*
> A majority of those voting voted to ratify the proposed resolution. Out of a total of 2168 votes cast, the total vote counts were:
> 
> Yes: 1411 (65%)
> No: 749 (35%)
> 
> In addition, 1136 members pledged to personally adhere to the academic boycott. The vote totals broken down by campus are:
> 
> Berkeley ballots cast: 721
> Yes: 506
> No: 214
> Personal Pledge: 397
> 
> Davis ballots cast: 203
> Yes: 167
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 127
> 
> Irvine ballots cast: 141
> Yes: 55
> No: 86
> Personal Pledge: 46
> 
> Los Angeles ballots cast: 525
> Yes: 305
> No: 218
> Personal Pledge: 238
> 
> Merced ballots cast: 1
> This ballot was counted with the Riverside ballots to respect the anonymity of the Merced voter.
> 
> Riverside ballots cast: 127
> Yes: 91
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 75
> 
> San Diego ballots cast: 149
> Yes: 121
> No: 27
> Personal Pledge: 110
> 
> Santa Barbara ballots cast: 180
> Yes: 84
> No: 95
> Personal Pledge: 70
> 
> Santa Cruz ballots cast: 121
> Yes: 82
> No: 37
> Personal Pledge: 73
> 2014 BDS Vote UC Student-Workers Union
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student unions of 4 California universities as opposed to thousands of American universities banning BDS on their campus.  Ha ha ha. You're delusional.
> 
> Poor Challenger, got his butt kicked so badly in this thread, now he's summoning up his sock Fanger to provide cover.  Just like how BDS Nazis keep changing their name after they fail.
Click to expand...




 Its not a students union if you read it is a student workers union, so a massive fail once again showing a neo Marxist union that has no say in anything


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Indeed, the BDS movement is hurting Israel’s economy. PGGM, a large Dutch pension fund, has liquidated its holdings in five Israeli banks. Denmark’s largest bank, Danske Bank, has blacklisted Israeli Bank Hapoalim, because it finances the construction of illegal settlements in the occupied Palestinian territories in the West Bank. The boycott of Israeli products has also been effective. *Agrexco, Israel’s former largest exporter of agricultural produce, entered liquidation after its products were boycotted in European supermarkets.* Even some western brands were targeted, like the sports brand New Balance for its sponsor of the Jerusalem Marathon.  A full list of alleged achievements of the BDS movement can be found here."
> 
> BDS The weapon of the day in the Israeli-Palestine conflict. Pike Hurricane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you spammed the board with this crap now, cant you find any other propaganda to write.
Click to expand...


That's the first time I posted that link. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Oh look, Rude-ee exploding when his Hasbara fails





 And once again the pro terrorist does not have an answer to the points raised so falls back on the non existent hasbara claims


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Indeed, the BDS movement is hurting Israel’s economy. PGGM, a large Dutch pension fund, has liquidated its holdings in five Israeli banks. Denmark’s largest bank, Danske Bank, has blacklisted Israeli Bank Hapoalim, because it finances the construction of illegal settlements in the occupied Palestinian territories in the West Bank. The boycott of Israeli products has also been effective. *Agrexco, Israel’s former largest exporter of agricultural produce, entered liquidation after its products were boycotted in European supermarkets.* Even some western brands were targeted, like the sports brand New Balance for its sponsor of the Jerusalem Marathon.  A full list of alleged achievements of the BDS movement can be found here."
> 
> BDS The weapon of the day in the Israeli-Palestine conflict. Pike Hurricane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you spammed the board with this crap now, cant you find any other propaganda to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the first time I posted that link. Glad you liked it.
Click to expand...




 I have seen the same post with your screen name attached about the PGGM about 30 times now. So why are you spamming the board ?


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, Rude-ee exploding when his Hasbara fails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again the pro terrorist does not have an answer to the points raised so falls back on the non existent hasbara claims
Click to expand...

Raise a valid point and I'll consider it....I'm sure I've said that before somewhere...meanwhile I'll watch you Hasbarats implode.


----------



## Humanity

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Indeed, the BDS movement is hurting Israel’s economy. PGGM, a large Dutch pension fund, has liquidated its holdings in five Israeli banks. Denmark’s largest bank, Danske Bank, has blacklisted Israeli Bank Hapoalim, because it finances the construction of illegal settlements in the occupied Palestinian territories in the West Bank. The boycott of Israeli products has also been effective. *Agrexco, Israel’s former largest exporter of agricultural produce, entered liquidation after its products were boycotted in European supermarkets.* Even some western brands were targeted, like the sports brand New Balance for its sponsor of the Jerusalem Marathon.  A full list of alleged achievements of the BDS movement can be found here."
> 
> BDS The weapon of the day in the Israeli-Palestine conflict. Pike Hurricane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you spammed the board with this crap now, cant you find any other propaganda to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the first time I posted that link. Glad you liked it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen the same post with your screen name attached about the PGGM about 30 times now. So why are you spamming the board ?
Click to expand...


Says Mr Copy & Paste!!!


----------



## Daniyel

Lets see... are the followers just being useful idiots?

Omar Barghouti - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia Head of the BDS movement.
*Biography[edit]*
Barghouti was born in Qatar, grew up in Egypt and later moved to Ramallah (West Bank) as an adult. He holds a master's degree in electrical engineering from Columbia University. Although Barghouti actively lobbies for worldwide economic, cultural and academic boycott of Israel, Barghouti himself is currently studying at Tel Aviv University(TAU). He holds a masters degree in philosophy (ethics) from the university, and is pursuing a PhD.[1][2] When interviewed regarding his degree from TAU, Barghouti commented: "my studies at Tel Aviv University are a personal matter and I have no interest in commenting."[3][2] A petition was created that drew over 184,000 signatories asking for the university to expel him, ultimately he was not expelled.[4]

hmm... I say the hell they are!


----------



## Roudy

Phoenall said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Victory: US student workers’ union backs Israel boycott in landslide vote*
> 
> *2014 BDS Vote*
> On December 4, 2014, our Local voted on a resolution concerning participation in the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Results*
> A majority of those voting voted to ratify the proposed resolution. Out of a total of 2168 votes cast, the total vote counts were:
> 
> Yes: 1411 (65%)
> No: 749 (35%)
> 
> In addition, 1136 members pledged to personally adhere to the academic boycott. The vote totals broken down by campus are:
> 
> Berkeley ballots cast: 721
> Yes: 506
> No: 214
> Personal Pledge: 397
> 
> Davis ballots cast: 203
> Yes: 167
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 127
> 
> Irvine ballots cast: 141
> Yes: 55
> No: 86
> Personal Pledge: 46
> 
> Los Angeles ballots cast: 525
> Yes: 305
> No: 218
> Personal Pledge: 238
> 
> Merced ballots cast: 1
> This ballot was counted with the Riverside ballots to respect the anonymity of the Merced voter.
> 
> Riverside ballots cast: 127
> Yes: 91
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 75
> 
> San Diego ballots cast: 149
> Yes: 121
> No: 27
> Personal Pledge: 110
> 
> Santa Barbara ballots cast: 180
> Yes: 84
> No: 95
> Personal Pledge: 70
> 
> Santa Cruz ballots cast: 121
> Yes: 82
> No: 37
> Personal Pledge: 73
> 2014 BDS Vote UC Student-Workers Union
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student unions of 4 California universities as opposed to thousands of American universities banning BDS on their campus.  Ha ha ha. You're delusional.
> 
> Poor Challenger, got his butt kicked so badly in this thread, now he's summoning up his sock Fanger to provide cover.  Just like how BDS Nazis keep changing their name after they fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a students union if you read it is a student workers union, so a massive fail once again showing a neo Marxist union that has no say in anything
Click to expand...


"STUDENT WORKERS UNION"  Ha ha ha!  Just how desperate can these asswipes get?


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, Rude-ee exploding when his Hasbara fails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again the pro terrorist does not have an answer to the points raised so falls back on the non existent hasbara claims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raise a valid point and I'll consider it....I'm sure I've said that before somewhere...meanwhile I'll watch you Hasbarats implode.
Click to expand...

The BDS model requires first and foremost that universities embrace the boycott campaign, and since you can't show us any actual American universities that have embraced this campaign and in fact have banned BDS from their campuses, that would be you that's swimming up shit creek without paddles.  But you know what they say, "hope springs eternal" in other words....KEEP JERKING OFF.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Indeed, the BDS movement is hurting Israel’s economy. PGGM, a large Dutch pension fund, has liquidated its holdings in five Israeli banks. Denmark’s largest bank, Danske Bank, has blacklisted Israeli Bank Hapoalim, because it finances the construction of illegal settlements in the occupied Palestinian territories in the West Bank. The boycott of Israeli products has also been effective. *Agrexco, Israel’s former largest exporter of agricultural produce, entered liquidation after its products were boycotted in European supermarkets.* Even some western brands were targeted, like the sports brand New Balance for its sponsor of the Jerusalem Marathon.  A full list of alleged achievements of the BDS movement can be found here."
> 
> BDS The weapon of the day in the Israeli-Palestine conflict. Pike Hurricane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you spammed the board with this crap now, cant you find any other propaganda to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the first time I posted that link. Glad you liked it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen the same post with your screen name attached about the PGGM about 30 times now. So why are you spamming the board ?
Click to expand...


Nope. This is the first time I have linked (or seen) that page.  But, you are welcome to try to locate a post in which I linked it before this time.  But, it will be a waste of time.  

You are the most constant liar here, sometimes I suspect you are a Muslim plant trying to put the Israel Firsters in disrepute by association. If so, well done! LOL


----------



## montelatici

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, Rude-ee exploding when his Hasbara fails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again the pro terrorist does not have an answer to the points raised so falls back on the non existent hasbara claims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raise a valid point and I'll consider it....I'm sure I've said that before somewhere...meanwhile I'll watch you Hasbarats implode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BDS model requires first and foremost that universities embrace the boycott campaign, and since you can't show us any actual American universities that have embraced this campaign and in fact have banned BDS from their campuses, that would be you that's swimming up shit creek without paddles.  But you know what they say, "hope springs eternal" in other words....KEEP JERKING OFF.  Ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


It is so hilarious to watch Ruddy.  When shown to be the idiot he is, he does theater in an attempt  to molify the embarrassment he feels.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, Rude-ee exploding when his Hasbara fails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again the pro terrorist does not have an answer to the points raised so falls back on the non existent hasbara claims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raise a valid point and I'll consider it....I'm sure I've said that before somewhere...meanwhile I'll watch you Hasbarats implode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BDS model requires first and foremost that universities embrace the boycott campaign, and since you can't show us any actual American universities that have embraced this campaign and in fact have banned BDS from their campuses, that would be you that's swimming up shit creek without paddles.  But you know what they say, "hope springs eternal" in other words....KEEP JERKING OFF.  Ha ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is so hilarious to watch Ruddy.  When shown to be the idiot he is, he does theater in an attempt  to molify the embarrassment he feels.
Click to expand...


So stop whining and show us which American universities have jumped on the Bowel Discharge Syndrome BDS bandwagon then, shitcreeker?


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Victory: US student workers’ union backs Israel boycott in landslide vote*
> 
> *2014 BDS Vote*
> On December 4, 2014, our Local voted on a resolution concerning participation in the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Results*
> A majority of those voting voted to ratify the proposed resolution. Out of a total of 2168 votes cast, the total vote counts were:
> 
> Yes: 1411 (65%)
> No: 749 (35%)
> 
> In addition, 1136 members pledged to personally adhere to the academic boycott. The vote totals broken down by campus are:
> 
> Berkeley ballots cast: 721
> Yes: 506
> No: 214
> Personal Pledge: 397
> 
> Davis ballots cast: 203
> Yes: 167
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 127
> 
> Irvine ballots cast: 141
> Yes: 55
> No: 86
> Personal Pledge: 46
> 
> Los Angeles ballots cast: 525
> Yes: 305
> No: 218
> Personal Pledge: 238
> 
> Merced ballots cast: 1
> This ballot was counted with the Riverside ballots to respect the anonymity of the Merced voter.
> 
> Riverside ballots cast: 127
> Yes: 91
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 75
> 
> San Diego ballots cast: 149
> Yes: 121
> No: 27
> Personal Pledge: 110
> 
> Santa Barbara ballots cast: 180
> Yes: 84
> No: 95
> Personal Pledge: 70
> 
> Santa Cruz ballots cast: 121
> Yes: 82
> No: 37
> Personal Pledge: 73
> 2014 BDS Vote UC Student-Workers Union
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student unions of 4 California universities as opposed to thousands of American universities banning BDS on their campus.  Ha ha ha. You're delusional.
> 
> Poor Challenger, got his butt kicked so badly in this thread, now he's summoning up his sock Fanger to provide cover.  Just like how BDS Nazis keep changing their name after they fail.
Click to expand...


Students don't control the university investments, only those of the union.  Student unions are not highly invested overseas.  They are constantly fund raising for activities and scholarships.  They don't have a lot for long term investments.
I doubt they had much invested in any Israeli company let alone those in the WB.
I believe you call it a paper tiger


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Victory: US student workers’ union backs Israel boycott in landslide vote*
> 
> *2014 BDS Vote*
> On December 4, 2014, our Local voted on a resolution concerning participation in the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Results*
> A majority of those voting voted to ratify the proposed resolution. Out of a total of 2168 votes cast, the total vote counts were:
> 
> Yes: 1411 (65%)
> No: 749 (35%)
> 
> In addition, 1136 members pledged to personally adhere to the academic boycott. The vote totals broken down by campus are:
> 
> Berkeley ballots cast: 721
> Yes: 506
> No: 214
> Personal Pledge: 397
> 
> Davis ballots cast: 203
> Yes: 167
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 127
> 
> Irvine ballots cast: 141
> Yes: 55
> No: 86
> Personal Pledge: 46
> 
> Los Angeles ballots cast: 525
> Yes: 305
> No: 218
> Personal Pledge: 238
> 
> Merced ballots cast: 1
> This ballot was counted with the Riverside ballots to respect the anonymity of the Merced voter.
> 
> Riverside ballots cast: 127
> Yes: 91
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 75
> 
> San Diego ballots cast: 149
> Yes: 121
> No: 27
> Personal Pledge: 110
> 
> Santa Barbara ballots cast: 180
> Yes: 84
> No: 95
> Personal Pledge: 70
> 
> Santa Cruz ballots cast: 121
> Yes: 82
> No: 37
> Personal Pledge: 73
> 2014 BDS Vote UC Student-Workers Union
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student unions of 4 California universities as opposed to thousands of American universities banning BDS on their campus.  Ha ha ha. You're delusional.
> 
> Poor Challenger, got his butt kicked so badly in this thread, now he's summoning up his sock Fanger to provide cover.  Just like how BDS Nazis keep changing their name after they fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Students don't control the university investments, only those of the union.  Student unions are not highly invested overseas.  They are constantly fund raising for activities and scholarships.  They don't have a lot for long term investments.
> I doubt they had much invested in any Israeli company let alone those in the WB.
> I believe you call it a paper tiger
Click to expand...


----------



## montelatici

When he loses the plot we get great  theater from Ruddy.


----------



## fanger

Roudy, the Iraqi Arab Jew bleets that BDS is going nowhere but still calls for it to stop, what a pussy


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> When he loses the plot we get great  theater from Ruddy.


More whining.  Again, if BDS' "business model" is to succeed, then it MUST recruit a whole slew of American universities that agree with boycotting Israel.

Ten years and hundreds of millions of dollars later, all  you got is a huge BACKLASH and BLACKLISTING OF BDS FROM AMERICAN UNIVERSITIES.

What an accomplishment!  Ha ha ha!


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Roudy, the Iraqi Arab Jew bleets that BDS is going nowhere but still calls for it to stop, what a pussy


Is this the best you got? Tissue?


----------



## montelatici

He is really demoralized now. LOL


----------



## fanger

Having lost sight of his gaol, he will redouble his efforts


----------



## Challenger

Go Rude-ee!!!


----------



## Humanity

Damn, has Roodboy been smoking something? 

He gotta stop these "Shit Creek" cartoons, they are too funny!!!


----------



## Roudy

Ha ha ha. Four posts later and still no American universities on board with the Bowel Discharge Syndrome.  This is how pathetic your BDS movement is!


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> He is really demoralized now. LOL



Yeah wow, you guys really handed it to me. The list of American companies and universities boycotting Israel was just to much to handle!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici

The lady doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## Roudy

The tranny Montelatici whineth too much.  Put up or shut up. Thou speak an infinite deal of nothing, methinks.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici

I guess we can say that you provide entertainment.


----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Victory: US student workers’ union backs Israel boycott in landslide vote*
> 
> *2014 BDS Vote*
> On December 4, 2014, our Local voted on a resolution concerning participation in the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Results*
> A majority of those voting voted to ratify the proposed resolution. Out of a total of 2168 votes cast, the total vote counts were:
> 
> Yes: 1411 (65%)
> No: 749 (35%)
> 
> In addition, 1136 members pledged to personally adhere to the academic boycott. The vote totals broken down by campus are:
> 
> Berkeley ballots cast: 721
> Yes: 506
> No: 214
> Personal Pledge: 397
> 
> Davis ballots cast: 203
> Yes: 167
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 127
> 
> Irvine ballots cast: 141
> Yes: 55
> No: 86
> Personal Pledge: 46
> 
> Los Angeles ballots cast: 525
> Yes: 305
> No: 218
> Personal Pledge: 238
> 
> Merced ballots cast: 1
> This ballot was counted with the Riverside ballots to respect the anonymity of the Merced voter.
> 
> Riverside ballots cast: 127
> Yes: 91
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 75
> 
> San Diego ballots cast: 149
> Yes: 121
> No: 27
> Personal Pledge: 110
> 
> Santa Barbara ballots cast: 180
> Yes: 84
> No: 95
> Personal Pledge: 70
> 
> Santa Cruz ballots cast: 121
> Yes: 82
> No: 37
> Personal Pledge: 73
> 2014 BDS Vote UC Student-Workers Union
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student unions of 4 California universities as opposed to thousands of American universities banning BDS on their campus.  Ha ha ha. You're delusional.
> 
> Poor Challenger, got his butt kicked so badly in this thread, now he's summoning up his sock Fanger to provide cover.  Just like how BDS Nazis keep changing their name after they fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Students don't control the university investments, only those of the union.  Student unions are not highly invested overseas.  They are constantly fund raising for activities and scholarships.  They don't have a lot for long term investments.
> I doubt they had much invested in any Israeli company let alone those in the WB.
> I believe you call it a paper tiger
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What these people here who are want to see this don't realize is that many wealthy alumni of UCLA who have contributed much money to the university which helps students of all backgrounds are disgusted with what is going on there and have said that they will not contribute anymore.  This could amount in the long run to millions and millions of dollars, so who will be hurt in the long run?


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Victory: US student workers’ union backs Israel boycott in landslide vote*
> 
> *2014 BDS Vote*
> On December 4, 2014, our Local voted on a resolution concerning participation in the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Results*
> A majority of those voting voted to ratify the proposed resolution. Out of a total of 2168 votes cast, the total vote counts were:
> 
> Yes: 1411 (65%)
> No: 749 (35%)
> 
> In addition, 1136 members pledged to personally adhere to the academic boycott. The vote totals broken down by campus are:
> 
> Berkeley ballots cast: 721
> Yes: 506
> No: 214
> Personal Pledge: 397
> 
> Davis ballots cast: 203
> Yes: 167
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 127
> 
> Irvine ballots cast: 141
> Yes: 55
> No: 86
> Personal Pledge: 46
> 
> Los Angeles ballots cast: 525
> Yes: 305
> No: 218
> Personal Pledge: 238
> 
> Merced ballots cast: 1
> This ballot was counted with the Riverside ballots to respect the anonymity of the Merced voter.
> 
> Riverside ballots cast: 127
> Yes: 91
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 75
> 
> San Diego ballots cast: 149
> Yes: 121
> No: 27
> Personal Pledge: 110
> 
> Santa Barbara ballots cast: 180
> Yes: 84
> No: 95
> Personal Pledge: 70
> 
> Santa Cruz ballots cast: 121
> Yes: 82
> No: 37
> Personal Pledge: 73
> 2014 BDS Vote UC Student-Workers Union
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student unions of 4 California universities as opposed to thousands of American universities banning BDS on their campus.  Ha ha ha. You're delusional.
> 
> Poor Challenger, got his butt kicked so badly in this thread, now he's summoning up his sock Fanger to provide cover.  Just like how BDS Nazis keep changing their name after they fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Students don't control the university investments, only those of the union.  Student unions are not highly invested overseas.  They are constantly fund raising for activities and scholarships.  They don't have a lot for long term investments.
> I doubt they had much invested in any Israeli company let alone those in the WB.
> I believe you call it a paper tiger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What these people here who are want to see this don't realize is that many wealthy alumni of UCLA who have contributed much money to the university which helps students of all backgrounds are disgusted with what is going on there and have said that they will not contribute anymore.  This could amount in the long run to millions and millions of dollars, so who will be hurt in the long run?
Click to expand...


The problem is, in the name of diversity, they filled these universities with students from shithole Muslim countries, who have imported their backwards ideology and bigotry with them.  Liberalism is truly a mental disorder.


----------



## Roudy

montelatici said:


> I guess we can say that you provide entertainment.


You guess too much.  Get back to me when you found some American schools that are boycotting Israel.


----------



## Challenger

Aww, has Rude-ee given up? I was so enjoying the imploding meltdown. Anyway, back to topic.

"...claims supporting the boycott has damaged the ASA. But with 1,000 new members since the resolution passed, record fundraising and robust conference attendance, it’s hard to argue our association has suffered."

Interesting. Rude-ee's Israeli blogger friend's "list' claims American institutions are "boycotting" the Boycott, yet the ASA claims "1,000 new members since the resolution passed".  So the choice presented so far is to believe an Israeli blogger (who may, or may not, be a Hasbarat shill), or the President of the ASA. 

Lisa Duggan Israel boycott has not hurt us Opinion - Rhode Islanders speak out on issues Providence Journal

I'll leave it to those who can think for themselves to make up their own minds.


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Victory: US student workers’ union backs Israel boycott in landslide vote*
> 
> *2014 BDS Vote*
> On December 4, 2014, our Local voted on a resolution concerning participation in the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Results*
> A majority of those voting voted to ratify the proposed resolution. Out of a total of 2168 votes cast, the total vote counts were:
> 
> Yes: 1411 (65%)
> No: 749 (35%)
> 
> In addition, 1136 members pledged to personally adhere to the academic boycott. The vote totals broken down by campus are:
> 
> Berkeley ballots cast: 721
> Yes: 506
> No: 214
> Personal Pledge: 397
> 
> Davis ballots cast: 203
> Yes: 167
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 127
> 
> Irvine ballots cast: 141
> Yes: 55
> No: 86
> Personal Pledge: 46
> 
> Los Angeles ballots cast: 525
> Yes: 305
> No: 218
> Personal Pledge: 238
> 
> Merced ballots cast: 1
> This ballot was counted with the Riverside ballots to respect the anonymity of the Merced voter.
> 
> Riverside ballots cast: 127
> Yes: 91
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 75
> 
> San Diego ballots cast: 149
> Yes: 121
> No: 27
> Personal Pledge: 110
> 
> Santa Barbara ballots cast: 180
> Yes: 84
> No: 95
> Personal Pledge: 70
> 
> Santa Cruz ballots cast: 121
> Yes: 82
> No: 37
> Personal Pledge: 73
> 2014 BDS Vote UC Student-Workers Union
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student unions of 4 California universities as opposed to thousands of American universities banning BDS on their campus.  Ha ha ha. You're delusional.
> 
> Poor Challenger, got his butt kicked so badly in this thread, now he's summoning up his sock Fanger to provide cover.  Just like how BDS Nazis keep changing their name after they fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Students don't control the university investments, only those of the union.  Student unions are not highly invested overseas.  They are constantly fund raising for activities and scholarships.  They don't have a lot for long term investments.
> I doubt they had much invested in any Israeli company let alone those in the WB.
> I believe you call it a paper tiger
Click to expand...


They're not Students, they are student workers.

"We are UAW 2865, the union of over 13,000 student-workers across the University of California system, including TAs, GSIs, Readers, and both undergraduate and graduate tutors."


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> They're not Students, they are student workers.


Ah! Occupationally students!


----------



## Challenger

...and then there's this:

"Scholars for Israel and Palestine (SIP) a group that describes itself as “pro-Israel, pro-Palestine, pro-peace” is asking the US and EU governments to impose visa restrictions and to freeze the foreign assets of Economy Minister and Habayit Hayehudi leader Naftali Bennett, Housing Minister Uri Ariel, Likud MK Moshe Feiglin and Ze’ev “Zambish” Hever, a former Jewish Underground member who heads the Amana organization, which oversees the settlement enterprise."

Academic initiative seeks to sanction Israeli far-right individuals


----------



## docmauser1

Challenger said:


> ...and then there's this:"Scholars for Israel and Palestine (SIP) a group that describes itself as “pro-Israel, pro-Palestine, pro-peace” is asking the US and EU governments to impose visa restrictions and to freeze the foreign assets of Economy Minister and Habayit Hayehudi leader Naftali Bennett, Housing Minister Uri Ariel, Likud MK Moshe Feiglin and Ze’ev “Zambish” Hever, a former Jewish Underground member who heads the Amana organization, which oversees the settlement enterprise."Academic initiative seeks to sanction Israeli far-right individuals


Why are those students so frustrated?


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Aww, has Rude-ee given up? I was so enjoying the imploding meltdown. Anyway, back to topic.
> 
> "...claims supporting the boycott has damaged the ASA. But with 1,000 new members since the resolution passed, record fundraising and robust conference attendance, it’s hard to argue our association has suffered."
> 
> Interesting. Rude-ee's Israeli blogger friend's "list' claims American institutions are "boycotting" the Boycott, yet the ASA claims "1,000 new members since the resolution passed".  So the choice presented so far is to believe an Israeli blogger (who may, or may not, be a Hasbarat shill), or the President of the ASA.
> 
> Lisa Duggan Israel boycott has not hurt us Opinion - Rhode Islanders speak out on issues Providence Journal
> 
> I'll leave it to those who can think for themselves to make up their own minds.



Hey asswipe, having reading comprehension problems again?  "members" don't make up universities.  Especially when the 2 out of three of those members are either Muslims or communists. 

So you still can't name an American university that's on board with the boycott, eh?  

What a massive success!  ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> ...and then there's this:
> 
> "Scholars for Israel and Palestine (SIP) a group that describes itself as “pro-Israel, pro-Palestine, pro-peace” is asking the US and EU governments to impose visa restrictions and to freeze the foreign assets of Economy Minister and Habayit Hayehudi leader Naftali Bennett, Housing Minister Uri Ariel, Likud MK Moshe Feiglin and Ze’ev “Zambish” Hever, a former Jewish Underground member who heads the Amana organization, which oversees the settlement enterprise."
> 
> Academic initiative seeks to sanction Israeli far-right individuals



Ya okay, blah blah blah. All talk no action....get back to us when you found an American university that is boycotting Israel.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Victory: US student workers’ union backs Israel boycott in landslide vote*
> 
> *2014 BDS Vote*
> On December 4, 2014, our Local voted on a resolution concerning participation in the Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement.
> 
> *Results*
> A majority of those voting voted to ratify the proposed resolution. Out of a total of 2168 votes cast, the total vote counts were:
> 
> Yes: 1411 (65%)
> No: 749 (35%)
> 
> In addition, 1136 members pledged to personally adhere to the academic boycott. The vote totals broken down by campus are:
> 
> Berkeley ballots cast: 721
> Yes: 506
> No: 214
> Personal Pledge: 397
> 
> Davis ballots cast: 203
> Yes: 167
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 127
> 
> Irvine ballots cast: 141
> Yes: 55
> No: 86
> Personal Pledge: 46
> 
> Los Angeles ballots cast: 525
> Yes: 305
> No: 218
> Personal Pledge: 238
> 
> Merced ballots cast: 1
> This ballot was counted with the Riverside ballots to respect the anonymity of the Merced voter.
> 
> Riverside ballots cast: 127
> Yes: 91
> No: 36
> Personal Pledge: 75
> 
> San Diego ballots cast: 149
> Yes: 121
> No: 27
> Personal Pledge: 110
> 
> Santa Barbara ballots cast: 180
> Yes: 84
> No: 95
> Personal Pledge: 70
> 
> Santa Cruz ballots cast: 121
> Yes: 82
> No: 37
> Personal Pledge: 73
> 2014 BDS Vote UC Student-Workers Union
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student unions of 4 California universities as opposed to thousands of American universities banning BDS on their campus.  Ha ha ha. You're delusional.
> 
> Poor Challenger, got his butt kicked so badly in this thread, now he's summoning up his sock Fanger to provide cover.  Just like how BDS Nazis keep changing their name after they fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Students don't control the university investments, only those of the union.  Student unions are not highly invested overseas.  They are constantly fund raising for activities and scholarships.  They don't have a lot for long term investments.
> I doubt they had much invested in any Israeli company let alone those in the WB.
> I believe you call it a paper tiger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're not Students, they are student workers.
> 
> "We are UAW 2865, the union of over 13,000 student-workers across the University of California system, including TAs, GSIs, Readers, and both undergraduate and graduate tutors."
Click to expand...


 You keep citing these irrelevant meaningless bullshit "groups".  Getting desperate?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## P F Tinmore

It is more than just boycott.


----------



## docmauser1

P F Tinmore said:


> It is more than just boycott.


It's a rampage in a ward for criminally insane, indeed, for a boycott should make some sense at least.


----------



## montelatici

Balderdash.


----------



## docmauser1

montelatici said:


> Balderdash.


That's what arabism's all about, of course.


----------



## Roudy

Yawn.  Another ten posts go by and still not one American university on board with boycotting Israel.  

Pali supporters have nothing but talk.


----------



## Challenger

Former head of American Association of University Professors warns BDS is gaining momentum in the States.
Expert BDS May Become a Political Movement - News from America - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## Challenger

This is brilliant! Friends of Israel forced to buy up all the Israeli food no-one else will buy and give it to the homeless, priceless!

UK IsrACTION Day Fights BDS and Helps Homeless - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## Roudy

Still waiting to see a single American university on board with the boycott movement.


----------



## Humanity

Roudy said:


> Still waiting to see a single American university on board with the boycott movement.



To be fair...

Who gives a shit about an American university supporting the boycott when the most brilliant brain on the planet does?!?!

Professor Stephen Hawking is a supporter

Nuff said!


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> Still waiting to see a single American university on board with the boycott movement.



University of California won't allow anti-semitic/Israeli hate material of vocalizing by faculty or in the classrooms.  They can take it off campus.
University don't want hate on campus.


----------



## teddyearp

Daniyel said:


> Lets see... are the followers just being useful idiots?
> 
> Omar Barghouti - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia Head of the BDS movement.
> *Biography[edit]*
> Barghouti was born in Qatar, grew up in Egypt and later moved to Ramallah (West Bank) as an adult. He holds a master's degree in electrical engineering from Columbia University. Although Barghouti actively lobbies for worldwide economic, cultural and academic boycott of Israel, Barghouti himself is currently studying at Tel Aviv University(TAU). He holds a masters degree in philosophy (ethics) from the university, and is pursuing a PhD.[1][2] When interviewed regarding his degree from TAU, Barghouti commented: "my studies at Tel Aviv University are a personal matter and I have no interest in commenting."[3][2] A petition was created that drew over 184,000 signatories asking for the university to expel him, ultimately he was not expelled.[4]
> 
> hmm... I say the hell they are!



Daniyel, I wish I could rate this post more than once.  This is awesome information.  So, the founder of BDS is Studying at Tel Aviv University. talk about hypocrisy!


----------



## Roudy

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to see a single American university on board with the boycott movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair...
> 
> Who gives a shit about an American university supporting the boycott when the most brilliant brain on the planet does?!?!
> 
> Professor Stephen Hawking is a supporter
> 
> Nuff said!
Click to expand...


So, not one American university is on board with the boycott movement, ten years and hundreds of millions of dollar spent on bullshit and false propaganda?


----------



## Humanity

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to see a single American university on board with the boycott movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair...
> 
> Who gives a shit about an American university supporting the boycott when the most brilliant brain on the planet does?!?!
> 
> Professor Stephen Hawking is a supporter
> 
> Nuff said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, not one American university is on board with the boycott movement, ten years and hundreds of millions of dollar spent on bullshit and false propaganda?
Click to expand...


Oh roodboy you are like a broken record dude...

You already been told why...


----------



## Roudy

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to see a single American university on board with the boycott movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair...
> 
> Who gives a shit about an American university supporting the boycott when the most brilliant brain on the planet does?!?!
> 
> Professor Stephen Hawking is a supporter
> 
> Nuff said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, not one American university is on board with the boycott movement, ten years and hundreds of millions of dollar spent on bullshit and false propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh roodboy you are like a broken record dude...
> 
> You already been told why...
Click to expand...


You never did, but let us guess...Because American universities aren't anti free speech organizations like you Pali Nazis wish them to be?


----------



## Humanity

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to see a single American university on board with the boycott movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair...
> 
> Who gives a shit about an American university supporting the boycott when the most brilliant brain on the planet does?!?!
> 
> Professor Stephen Hawking is a supporter
> 
> Nuff said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, not one American university is on board with the boycott movement, ten years and hundreds of millions of dollar spent on bullshit and false propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh roodboy you are like a broken record dude...
> 
> You already been told why...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never did, but let us guess...Because American universities aren't anti free speech organizations like you Pali Nazis wish them to be?
Click to expand...


No you like the sound of your own keyboard to much roodboy, thats why...

Even when one of your pro israel brethren post why you still don't 'hear'...


----------



## Roudy

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to see a single American university on board with the boycott movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair...
> 
> Who gives a shit about an American university supporting the boycott when the most brilliant brain on the planet does?!?!
> 
> Professor Stephen Hawking is a supporter
> 
> Nuff said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, not one American university is on board with the boycott movement, ten years and hundreds of millions of dollar spent on bullshit and false propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh roodboy you are like a broken record dude...
> 
> You already been told why...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never did, but let us guess...Because American universities aren't anti free speech organizations like you Pali Nazis wish them to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you like the sound of your own keyboard to much roodboy, thats why...
> 
> Even when one of your pro israel brethren post why you still don't 'hear'...
> 
> View attachment 35297
Click to expand...


So to conclude, the boycott campaign failed epically in the US, and you're just making up bullshit excuses as to why.

Talk about copy and paste, does this donkey have any other picture to cover his being humiliated other than "yawn".  What a fuckin' looser.


----------



## Humanity

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair...
> 
> Who gives a shit about an American university supporting the boycott when the most brilliant brain on the planet does?!?!
> 
> Professor Stephen Hawking is a supporter
> 
> Nuff said!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, not one American university is on board with the boycott movement, ten years and hundreds of millions of dollar spent on bullshit and false propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh roodboy you are like a broken record dude...
> 
> You already been told why...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never did, but let us guess...Because American universities aren't anti free speech organizations like you Pali Nazis wish them to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you like the sound of your own keyboard to much roodboy, thats why...
> 
> Even when one of your pro israel brethren post why you still don't 'hear'...
> 
> View attachment 35297
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So to conclude, the boycott campaign failed epically in the US, and you're just making up bullshit excuses as to why.
> 
> Talk about copy and paste, does this donkey have any other picture to cover his being humiliated other than "yawn".  What a fuckin' looser.
Click to expand...


So, to conclude, you don't actually read any of the posts here...

You simply blabber on your own 'sweet'(?) way, talking shit, posting the same old photos and images...

See, HAD you read one of my posts, you would have seen that.. I GIVE A SHIT about the boycott!

Failed campaign? Well, if it were then you wouldn't be getting all het up about it would you!

The "yawn" is saved for those dumbasses who deserve it roodboy... And you are one of those who really have nothing very interesting to say other than keep repeating the same propaganda BS that yo momma fed ya when you was 5 years old, now you are 8 years old you think you know everything....


----------



## Roudy

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, not one American university is on board with the boycott movement, ten years and hundreds of millions of dollar spent on bullshit and false propaganda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh roodboy you are like a broken record dude...
> 
> You already been told why...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never did, but let us guess...Because American universities aren't anti free speech organizations like you Pali Nazis wish them to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you like the sound of your own keyboard to much roodboy, thats why...
> 
> Even when one of your pro israel brethren post why you still don't 'hear'...
> 
> View attachment 35297
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So to conclude, the boycott campaign failed epically in the US, and you're just making up bullshit excuses as to why.
> 
> Talk about copy and paste, does this donkey have any other picture to cover his being humiliated other than "yawn".  What a fuckin' looser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, to conclude, you don't actually read any of the posts here...
> 
> You simply blabber on your own 'sweet'(?) way, talking shit, posting the same old photos and images...
> 
> See, HAD you read one of my posts, you would have seen that.. I GIVE A SHIT about the boycott!
> 
> Failed campaign? Well, if it were then you wouldn't be getting all het up about it would you!
> 
> The "yawn" is saved for those dumbasses who deserve it roodboy... And you are one of those who really have nothing very interesting to say other than keep repeating the same propaganda BS that yo momma fed ya when you was 5 years old, now you are 8 years old you think you know everything....
Click to expand...


So, since the boycott has not only not managed to get a single American university on board, but created an anti boycott movement here in the US...IT HAS FAILED MISERABLY.  

We can see what you've been feeding on:


----------



## aris2chat

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh roodboy you are like a broken record dude...
> 
> You already been told why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never did, but let us guess...Because American universities aren't anti free speech organizations like you Pali Nazis wish them to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you like the sound of your own keyboard to much roodboy, thats why...
> 
> Even when one of your pro israel brethren post why you still don't 'hear'...
> 
> View attachment 35297
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So to conclude, the boycott campaign failed epically in the US, and you're just making up bullshit excuses as to why.
> 
> Talk about copy and paste, does this donkey have any other picture to cover his being humiliated other than "yawn".  What a fuckin' looser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, to conclude, you don't actually read any of the posts here...
> 
> You simply blabber on your own 'sweet'(?) way, talking shit, posting the same old photos and images...
> 
> See, HAD you read one of my posts, you would have seen that.. I GIVE A SHIT about the boycott!
> 
> Failed campaign? Well, if it were then you wouldn't be getting all het up about it would you!
> 
> The "yawn" is saved for those dumbasses who deserve it roodboy... And you are one of those who really have nothing very interesting to say other than keep repeating the same propaganda BS that yo momma fed ya when you was 5 years old, now you are 8 years old you think you know everything....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since the boycott has not only not managed to get a single American university on board, but created an anti boycott movement here in the US...IT HAS FAILED MISERABLY.
> 
> We can see what you've been feeding on:
Click to expand...


If universities risk loosing government funding, it did not make moral or financial sense to allow what is basically hate speech on campus.
We have seen here that debate in a rational way is difficult to maintain more than a few posts.  When loud passionate, though not always well informed, young adults get to speaking or trying to speak it will not remain peaceful or orderly.  They tend to speak in sound bites and not a rational debate format.  They can get mad and hateful in their protests.  We have seen it happen on a number of topics on campuses across the country.  The middle east and the rhetoric of the the pro-palestinians can be contentious in any group.  On campuses or in the streets even more so.
I think students at colleges and universities should be required to take a seminar on the proper rules and what is not acceptable in protests or political speeches to prevent it turning hostile or hateful.  Like a debate they should be well versed in both points of view and keep their language and actions polite while still making their points.  A bull horn and propaganda soundbites is not very productive and can lead to violence.  Equal time should be made available to the other side and teachers should make sure both are factual.
I would not let my children go running and playing in the street before they were old enough and responsible enough to abide by my rules so they don't get hurt and endanger others.  Students should be taught how to be responsible before they pick up a sign and start marching or inciting trouble on campus.


----------



## Humanity

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh roodboy you are like a broken record dude...
> 
> You already been told why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never did, but let us guess...Because American universities aren't anti free speech organizations like you Pali Nazis wish them to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you like the sound of your own keyboard to much roodboy, thats why...
> 
> Even when one of your pro israel brethren post why you still don't 'hear'...
> 
> View attachment 35297
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So to conclude, the boycott campaign failed epically in the US, and you're just making up bullshit excuses as to why.
> 
> Talk about copy and paste, does this donkey have any other picture to cover his being humiliated other than "yawn".  What a fuckin' looser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, to conclude, you don't actually read any of the posts here...
> 
> You simply blabber on your own 'sweet'(?) way, talking shit, posting the same old photos and images...
> 
> See, HAD you read one of my posts, you would have seen that.. I GIVE A SHIT about the boycott!
> 
> Failed campaign? Well, if it were then you wouldn't be getting all het up about it would you!
> 
> The "yawn" is saved for those dumbasses who deserve it roodboy... And you are one of those who really have nothing very interesting to say other than keep repeating the same propaganda BS that yo momma fed ya when you was 5 years old, now you are 8 years old you think you know everything....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since the boycott has not only not managed to get a single American university on board, but created an anti boycott movement here in the US...IT HAS FAILED MISERABLY.
> 
> We can see what you've been feeding on:
Click to expand...


You such a schmuck roodgirl....

The only fail here is you... You never know when to give up flogging a dead horse!


----------



## Phoenall

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Indeed, the BDS movement is hurting Israel’s economy. PGGM, a large Dutch pension fund, has liquidated its holdings in five Israeli banks. Denmark’s largest bank, Danske Bank, has blacklisted Israeli Bank Hapoalim, because it finances the construction of illegal settlements in the occupied Palestinian territories in the West Bank. The boycott of Israeli products has also been effective. *Agrexco, Israel’s former largest exporter of agricultural produce, entered liquidation after its products were boycotted in European supermarkets.* Even some western brands were targeted, like the sports brand New Balance for its sponsor of the Jerusalem Marathon.  A full list of alleged achievements of the BDS movement can be found here."
> 
> BDS The weapon of the day in the Israeli-Palestine conflict. Pike Hurricane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you spammed the board with this crap now, cant you find any other propaganda to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the first time I posted that link. Glad you liked it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen the same post with your screen name attached about the PGGM about 30 times now. So why are you spamming the board ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says Mr Copy & Paste!!!
Click to expand...





 That would be Abdul surely as he spams the board with the same ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA daily


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Indeed, the BDS movement is hurting Israel’s economy. PGGM, a large Dutch pension fund, has liquidated its holdings in five Israeli banks. Denmark’s largest bank, Danske Bank, has blacklisted Israeli Bank Hapoalim, because it finances the construction of illegal settlements in the occupied Palestinian territories in the West Bank. The boycott of Israeli products has also been effective. *Agrexco, Israel’s former largest exporter of agricultural produce, entered liquidation after its products were boycotted in European supermarkets.* Even some western brands were targeted, like the sports brand New Balance for its sponsor of the Jerusalem Marathon.  A full list of alleged achievements of the BDS movement can be found here."
> 
> BDS The weapon of the day in the Israeli-Palestine conflict. Pike Hurricane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you spammed the board with this crap now, cant you find any other propaganda to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the first time I posted that link. Glad you liked it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen the same post with your screen name attached about the PGGM about 30 times now. So why are you spamming the board ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. This is the first time I have linked (or seen) that page.  But, you are welcome to try to locate a post in which I linked it before this time.  But, it will be a waste of time.
> 
> You are the most constant liar here, sometimes I suspect you are a Muslim plant trying to put the Israel Firsters in disrepute by association. If so, well done! LOL
Click to expand...





 LIAR


----------



## Roudy

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never did, but let us guess...Because American universities aren't anti free speech organizations like you Pali Nazis wish them to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you like the sound of your own keyboard to much roodboy, thats why...
> 
> Even when one of your pro israel brethren post why you still don't 'hear'...
> 
> View attachment 35297
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So to conclude, the boycott campaign failed epically in the US, and you're just making up bullshit excuses as to why.
> 
> Talk about copy and paste, does this donkey have any other picture to cover his being humiliated other than "yawn".  What a fuckin' looser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, to conclude, you don't actually read any of the posts here...
> 
> You simply blabber on your own 'sweet'(?) way, talking shit, posting the same old photos and images...
> 
> See, HAD you read one of my posts, you would have seen that.. I GIVE A SHIT about the boycott!
> 
> Failed campaign? Well, if it were then you wouldn't be getting all het up about it would you!
> 
> The "yawn" is saved for those dumbasses who deserve it roodboy... And you are one of those who really have nothing very interesting to say other than keep repeating the same propaganda BS that yo momma fed ya when you was 5 years old, now you are 8 years old you think you know everything....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, since the boycott has not only not managed to get a single American university on board, but created an anti boycott movement here in the US...IT HAS FAILED MISERABLY.
> 
> We can see what you've been feeding on:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You such a schmuck roodgirl....
> 
> The only fail here is you... You never know when to give up flogging a dead horse!
> 
> View attachment 35300
Click to expand...


Ha ha. You are even ignorant about your beloved boycott movement and why it has failed.  The current anti Israel boycott movement was modeled after the S. African boycott movement.  The S. African boycott movement had most American universities on board, which eventually caused the govt to capitulate. The most important requirement and first step was the universities joining the boycott. 

Quite the opposite here, not only are there no American universities on board, but there is a huge anti boycott movement sweeping across the U.S. because Americans see the boycott movement against Israel as anti American, anti free speech, and the people proposing it are racists, bigots, and Islamists, and the whole movement reeks of anti semtism and highly questionable funding. 

So to conclude, your boycott movement = EPIC FAIL.


----------



## teddyearp

Holy cow.  This thread has run its course, don't you folks think?  BDS has failed.  Period.

The founder of BDS studies at Tel Aviv University.  That in and of itself should speak volumes about BDS.

Case closed.

Next?


----------



## Roudy

teddyearp said:


> Holy cow.  This thread has run its course, don't you folks think?  BDS has failed.  Period.
> 
> The founder of BDS studies at Tel Aviv University.  That in and of itself should speak volumes about BDS.
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> Next?


You're such a meanie, taking away one of the few things they have to jerk off to!


----------



## teddyearp

Roudy said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow.  This thread has run its course, don't you folks think?  BDS has failed.  Period.
> 
> The founder of BDS studies at Tel Aviv University.  That in and of itself should speak volumes about BDS.
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> Next?
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a meanie, taking away one of the few things they have to jerk off to!
Click to expand...


I know, I know, I am a big fat meanie!  But if these idiots want to try to say that our continued posting in this thread gives their 'lost cause' and failed position empowerment because of our continued posting here, or allude to the fact that it 'must be working' because we continue to post here, I say let them have it.  Let this thread die.  Just like BDS is.  Dead.


----------



## aris2chat

teddyearp said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow.  This thread has run its course, don't you folks think?  BDS has failed.  Period.
> 
> The founder of BDS studies at Tel Aviv University.  That in and of itself should speak volumes about BDS.
> 
> Case closed.
> 
> Next?
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a meanie, taking away one of the few things they have to jerk off to!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I know, I am a big fat meanie!  But if these idiots want to try to say that our continued posting in this thread gives their 'lost cause' and failed position empowerment because of our continued posting here, or allude to the fact that it 'must be working' because we continue to post here, I say let them have it.  Let this thread die.  Just like BDS is.  Dead.
Click to expand...


It is just another tool to try and beat Israel over the head with instead of actually dealing with the issues and trying to find some realistic ideal and solutions for both the palestinians and Israelis.  Rant and protest but they are not smart enough to have a real conversation without the hate.  A discussion without blame that might actually bring some understanding and compromise to make life better for the gazans and all palestinians.  Some way that does not include the fantasy of Israeli blood soaking the streets.
We have already seen how the senseless actions of the BDS has actually cost hundreds of palestinian jobs at twice what they would make employed by fellow palestinians in the WB.  Actions that tried to take away the free choice of the students and teachers.  Actions that tried to force sanctions on trying to save the environment and save money by avoiding bottled sodas and that take up too much space to store.  Actions that perpetuate the hate that causes violence, destruction and death.
And college kids are suppose to be smart?  The hope for the future?  The leaders of tomorrow?


----------



## Hossfly

Vigilante


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Challenger

teddyearp said:


> Holy cow.  This thread has run its course, don't you folks think?  BDS has failed.  Period.



Only in your dreams.



			
				 teddyearp said:
			
		

> The founder of BDS studies at Tel Aviv University.  That in and of itself should speak volumes about BDS.



Old news Hasbara. He stud*ied* at Tel Aviv University, years ago (but Hasbarists love to keep bringing this up in the present tense in their continuing attempts at smearing), but even so, so what? Nelson Mandela studied at the "whites only" Whitwatersrand University in Aparheid South Africa. Didn't make his case or the South African BDS Movement any the less valid.  



			
				 teddyearp said:
			
		

> Case closed. Next?



Only in your dreams. Regarding the Academic boycott, they're only just beginning.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow.  This thread has run its course, don't you folks think?  BDS has failed.  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The founder of BDS studies at Tel Aviv University.  That in and of itself should speak volumes about BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old news Hasbara. He stud*ied* at Tel Aviv University, years ago (but Hasbarists love to keep bringing this up in the present tense in their continuing attempts at smearing), but even so, so what? Nelson Mandela studied at the "whites only" Whitwatersrand University in Aparheid South Africa. Didn't make his case or the South African BDS Movement any the less valid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed. Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your dreams. Regarding the Academic boycott, they're only just beginning.
Click to expand...




 Another worn out term that has no actual meaning anymore. If it rains it is hasbara, if ali gets the squitters it is hasbara.


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow.  This thread has run its course, don't you folks think?  BDS has failed.  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The founder of BDS studies at Tel Aviv University.  That in and of itself should speak volumes about BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old news Hasbara. He stud*ied* at Tel Aviv University, years ago (but Hasbarists love to keep bringing this up in the present tense in their continuing attempts at smearing), but even so, so what? Nelson Mandela studied at the "whites only" Whitwatersrand University in Aparheid South Africa. Didn't make his case or the South African BDS Movement any the less valid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed. Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your dreams. Regarding the Academic boycott, they're only just beginning.
Click to expand...


Well obviously we don't expect a Palestinian ass kisser like yourself to admit that BDS has failed. It's simply too hard for you to comprehend and BDS is the only thing you deluded pro Palestinians have to cling on. 
After a decade of basically nothing, it's safe to say BDS is a massive failure


----------



## Challenger

Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow.  This thread has run its course, don't you folks think?  BDS has failed.  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The founder of BDS studies at Tel Aviv University.  That in and of itself should speak volumes about BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old news Hasbara. He stud*ied* at Tel Aviv University, years ago (but Hasbarists love to keep bringing this up in the present tense in their continuing attempts at smearing), but even so, so what? Nelson Mandela studied at the "whites only" Whitwatersrand University in Aparheid South Africa. Didn't make his case or the South African BDS Movement any the less valid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case closed. Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your dreams. Regarding the Academic boycott, they're only just beginning.
Click to expand...

Since the BDS-holes keep referring to  South Africa, in order for the boycott to work, by now, most if not all American universities would have to have joined the boycott, as they did in the S. Africa case.  Yet, not only has there not been a single American university on board with the boycott movement, the anti boycott movement has gained steam Across American campuses and institutions. 

In other words, the boycott movement has failed and met its demise in the US.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."


Here's another quote for you:  "tissue?"


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."


----------



## montelatici

Major BDS win: Elbit loses Brazil deal

04 DEC 2014

Major BDS win Elbit loses Brazil deal


----------



## toastman

Israel is the biggest exporter of drones in the world. This loss won't affect them the least bit.


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."


That would be about "right of return", not BDS. BDS is history.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> Major BDS win: Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 04 DEC 2014
> 
> Major BDS win Elbit loses Brazil deal



Mr. S. forgets that two huge countries, China and India, are going to start having a cozy business relationship with Israel.  In the interim, there are Japanese who certainly are for Israel.  Does Mr. S. really think that there are countries who are going to pass up all the things coming out of Israel?  Even Mr. S. wouldn't if it served his purposes.


----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major BDS win: Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 04 DEC 2014
> 
> Major BDS win Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S. forgets that two huge countries, China and India, are going to start having a cozy business relationship with Israel.  In the interim, there are Japanese who certainly are for Israel.  Does Mr. S. really think that there are countries who are going to pass up all the things coming out of Israel?  Even Mr. S. wouldn't if it served his purposes.
Click to expand...


For every company that stops, there are a hundred that sign up to do business in Israel.  The entire world is jumping on the Israel bandwagon.  You know a country is the "go-to" destination, when the Chinese line up to invest there.

*Israel's Adama signs deal with Chinese companies to bolster market position*
*China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.*
Israel-based agricultural group Adama said on Wednesday it signed a deal to acquire a group of Chinese companies as it seeks to bolster its market position in China ahead of a planned New York share offering.

China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.

Adama said it will buy 100 percent each of Jiangsu Anpon, Jiangsu Maidao, Jiangsu Huaihe and Jingzhou Sanonda Holdings from ChemChina for $324 million in cash and assume debt of another $300 million.

The companies combined sales were about $850 million in 2013, Adama said.



*Israel, China sign $400M trade deal*

*Agreement reached during PM Netanyahu's five-day visit to Beijing brings financial relationship between two countries to more than $2 billion*

Israel China Sign Deal to Increase Cooperation - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva

Chinese Vice Premier Liu responded with equally friendly tidings.

"I want to thank your government's gracious invitation for me to come to this beautiful country that has a time-honored history and beaming with vitality," she began. "And I also want to convey the best greetings from myself and the Chinese government through the media to the government and people of Israel."

"As you rightly pointed out, Mr. Prime Minister, our two peoples are rooted in a tradition of friendship," she continued. "The Jewish and the Chinese peoples are peoples of great wisdom. We bracket Asia and we respectively created our splendid cultures that stretch thousands of years of history. And we both made enormous contributions to human civilization. Yesterday afternoon I visited the Israel Museum and also the Old City of Jerusalem and I was so amazed at the beauty of this country."

Liu also added a historical aspect to Netanyahu's observations - specifically, the special role of Shanghai for the Jews during the Second World War.

"Especially during the Second World War, we fought shoulder to shoulder against the world's fascism and we stood together through the dark time," Liu stated. "I spent 18 years in Shanghai. Actually, everywhere in Shanghai people tell the good stories of harmonious coexistence between the Chinese people and Jewish people."


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."


I wonder if all the anti-Semites on this forum would actually be willing to give up all the new technology coming out of Israel.  Somehow I doubt it, but they can't get enough of this silly BDS movement and will probably run this thread to over 2,000 posts.  Challenger will be leading the charge.

MUST MUST SEE Boycott Israel - Israel Video Network


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."





 The fat lady has been singing for 66 years now


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major BDS win: Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 04 DEC 2014
> 
> Major BDS win Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S. forgets that two huge countries, China and India, are going to start having a cozy business relationship with Israel.  In the interim, there are Japanese who certainly are for Israel.  Does Mr. S. really think that there are countries who are going to pass up all the things coming out of Israel?  Even Mr. S. wouldn't if it served his purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For every company that stops, there are a hundred that sign up to do business in Israel.  The entire world is jumping on the Israel bandwagon.  You know a country is the "go-to" destination, when the Chinese line up to invest there.
> 
> *Israel's Adama signs deal with Chinese companies to bolster market position*
> *China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.*
> Israel-based agricultural group Adama said on Wednesday it signed a deal to acquire a group of Chinese companies as it seeks to bolster its market position in China ahead of a planned New York share offering.
> 
> China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.
> 
> Adama said it will buy 100 percent each of Jiangsu Anpon, Jiangsu Maidao, Jiangsu Huaihe and Jingzhou Sanonda Holdings from ChemChina for $324 million in cash and assume debt of another $300 million.
> 
> The companies combined sales were about $850 million in 2013, Adama said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel, China sign $400M trade deal*
> 
> *Agreement reached during PM Netanyahu's five-day visit to Beijing brings financial relationship between two countries to more than $2 billion*
> 
> Israel China Sign Deal to Increase Cooperation - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Chinese Vice Premier Liu responded with equally friendly tidings.
> 
> "I want to thank your government's gracious invitation for me to come to this beautiful country that has a time-honored history and beaming with vitality," she began. "And I also want to convey the best greetings from myself and the Chinese government through the media to the government and people of Israel."
> 
> "As you rightly pointed out, Mr. Prime Minister, our two peoples are rooted in a tradition of friendship," she continued. "The Jewish and the Chinese peoples are peoples of great wisdom. We bracket Asia and we respectively created our splendid cultures that stretch thousands of years of history. And we both made enormous contributions to human civilization. Yesterday afternoon I visited the Israel Museum and also the Old City of Jerusalem and I was so amazed at the beauty of this country."
> 
> Liu also added a historical aspect to Netanyahu's observations - specifically, the special role of Shanghai for the Jews during the Second World War.
> 
> "Especially during the Second World War, we fought shoulder to shoulder against the world's fascism and we stood together through the dark time," Liu stated. "I spent 18 years in Shanghai. Actually, everywhere in Shanghai people tell the good stories of harmonious coexistence between the Chinese people and Jewish people."
Click to expand...




Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if all the anti-Semites on this forum would actually be willing to give up all the new technology coming out of Israel.  Somehow I doubt it, but they can't get enough of this silly BDS movement and will probably run this thread to over 2,000 posts.  Challenger will be leading the charge.
> 
> MUST MUST SEE Boycott Israel - Israel Video Network
Click to expand...


I'll just giggle when Americans suddenly discover all that US-Israeli technology (including all that joint secret stuff) being produced by the Chinese faster, cheaper and in larger quantities.  As the US economy declines even further and the Israelis get into bed with the Chinese, waving, "goodbye Yanks, thanks for all your billions in support over the years, but we've got a better, richer sugar daddy now".


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another quote for you:  "tissue?"
Click to expand...


Thanks Rude-eee, I didn't know you cared! oh my ribs..


----------



## Challenger

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."
> 
> 
> 
> That would be about "right of return", not BDS. BDS is history.
Click to expand...


Nope, still going.


----------



## aris2chat

The first cell phone in the world was developed in Haifa, Israel.
Israel developed the first camera chip used in cell phones.
Israeli companies invented the SMS and voice mail systems.
Israel holds the most High-Tech industries per population.
Invention of Safety Centre, a device to assess driving habits and improve  them. Helps cut accidents.
Iron Dome – a mobile system that detects  incoming short range missiles and assesses where they will land. If the target site is unpopulated no counter attack is mounted, if it will hit a populated area then small, guided missiles are fired to destroy the incoming missile mid air
The Arrow missile “Interceptor” is another Israeli project. This is a first of its kind – the only one that can intercept a ballistic missile. The arrow manoeuvres and destroys the attacker missile.
The IDF’s creative thinking has produced the Air Mule, an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) which helps with medical rescue and evacuation.
Urban Aeronautics has developed  propellers  which are installed inside the aircraft instead of outside.  This enables  the aircraft to carry out different operations in narrow places that are inaccessible to conventional planes and helicopters.
Invention of  largest unmanned aircraft named Eitan. Can fly up to 45,000 feet carrying  high-tech cameras and sensors  which will give more precise information of ground activity during conflicts or in general monitoring of nations eg Iran
Israeli invention of  “Earthquake Alert”, a home device to give early warning of earthquakes. Analyzes movement and determines if it is because of an earthquake or some other cause
Xaver 400 /800. These devices give 2D (400) or 3D (800) images below rubble.  Used in searching for people following earthquakes who otherwise might not be found, or in hostage situations where the police need to see what is happening within buildings
Israeli company Satec, a world leader in electrical power products, has developed a system called ExpertPower for monitoring and preventing power breakdowns and blackouts. The system monitors energy distribution and use, and provides real-time reports via the Internet to assist in avoiding power system overloading.

*Science*

Israelis hold more patents per person than citizens of any other nation.
Israel is one out of 8 countries that are capable of launching their own satellites into space.
Israel has more scientists and engineers per capita than any other country.
Israeli scientists publish more scientific papers than any other nation.
A computer chip – made of living organisms and DNA. And it can also produce 330 trillion (330,000,000,000,000) actions in a second!
Cherry Tomatoes were developed in Israel 15 years ago by a few research groups.
The Galanit is a new flower that grows in blue and white – the colors of the Israeli flag. The flower had been developed in Israel by the Ministry of Agriculture during the last eight years!
Epilady (or epilator) – this hair removal device was invented by two Israelis from a Kibbutz who wanted to make their wives’ lives easier and came up with an idea for electronic tweezers. It might not be life saving, but for millions of girls all over the world it’s definitely an essential device!!
An Israeli company has developed a revolutionary new drug that could solve the problem of Colony Collapse Disorder, the disturbing syndrome that has been wiping out bee communities and threatening agricultural production all over the world.
*Computers*

Most of the components of the Windows XP operating system were developed in Israel.
An Israeli company invented the technology behind ICQ instant messaging.
An Israeli company invented the network security technology, such as the firewall.
The first PC anti-virus was invented in Israel.
A virtual keyboard – a laser projector with a sensor that radiates a hologram of letters on any straight surface, and the sensor senses your fingers moving and translates it into real typing.
The algorithm (code) that’s used today for sending e-mails, was made by an Israeli who worked at the Ben-Gurion University in Be’er-Sheva in 1980
DiskOnKey (or USB flash drive) was developed by Dov Mor, the CEO of MSystems.
One of the more recent developments is sending medical images (like ultrasound exams) through the cellular phone. This invention was made by Professor Boris Rubinsky and his team at Hebrew University and the University of California, Berkeley.
Modu (an Israeli invention) is the smallest and the smartest mobile phone on earth because it is not only a mobile phone – it can be also a games console, a palm computer, a laptop and many other things.
Using the internet and a PC has depended in the past on being able to manipulate a mouse by hand to navigate the screen. Israeli company Commodio has now developed the world’s first Voice Mouse – the screen responds to commands from the human voice. Using the voicemouse (called QPointer Handsfree ), the user can write and send email, use the Internet, and create and edit documents, without using his or her hands. The product is expected to be of particular value to those who suffer from Parkinson’s disease, paralysis or other physical disabilities. Microsoft has chosen Commodio as its business partner for voice operations
Scientists at Israel ‘s Weizmann Institute of Science in Rehovot have created the world’s smallest computing device. The device uses so-called DNA (or biological) computing instead of silicon microchips, and marks a breakthrough in biological computing methods. The device operates at a computing speed equivalent to 15 trillion computers, and is more than one million times more energy-efficient than a PC. In the future, DNA computing is set to move from the realm of near-science-fiction, to transform pharmaceutical research
In March 2003 Intel, the world’s leading chip manufacturer, unveiled its new microchip, the Centrino, in a worldwide marketing campaign. The Centrino’s key advantage is its low electricity consumption, making it highly suitable for laptop PCs, notebooks, the new generation of mobile phones, and other mobile devices. The Centrino was developed at Intel’s Israeli R&D facility in Haifa , Northern Israel . Intel’s Haifa centre is working with a second Intel Israel facility, in Petach Tikva, on the next generation of processors for cellular networks
Attacks by hackers on websites is one of the most serious challenges facing companies and non-profit organisations on the internet. In 2002, US company Sanctum was recognised by industry consultants as the “de facto” leader in meeting this challenge. Sanctum markets products which enhance website “firewalls” by adding a further layer of security against attack. Sanctum’s two products AppScan and AppShield were developed in Sanctum’s research centre in Herzliya in central Israel
*Medicine*

Israelis invented the camera that patients swallow to help doctors diagnose digestive tract diseases and save lives.
Babysense, the system that protect babies from the sudden infant death syndrome (SIDS) was invented in Israel.
Israeli scientists developed the first radiation free method to discover breast cancer.
The first Anti Virus was created in Israel in 1988 by 3 computer experts at the Hebrew University. This anti-virus was the basis for many other anti viruses that came later.
The first blood bank was built at Beilinson hospital 10 years before the state was established.
In 1997 the first artificial heart transplant was made at the Sheba hospital. It was made to function as the left ventricle
In 1999 Israel used the first brain pacemaker, which stopped the tremor that comes with Parkinson’s disease.
In 2010 a kidney transplant was made from a person with one blood type to another with a different blood type, a transplant which, until now, was very dangerous because the kidney works with blood.
Israeli scientists created new ways to fight cancer and increased the efficiency of medicines.
One of the greatest achievements of 2006: the research made by Israeli scientist Shulamit Levenberg got us one step closer to creating new organs for transplant.
Israeli scientists also developed the first DNA computers, leading the way to even more efficient ways to fight diseases.
Israel  has been responsible for huge breakthroughs in treatment of AIDS:
Developing Hypericin, a drug whose antiviral properties were documented at the Weizmann Institute. Vimrxyn, a hypericin-based drug is now being tested for the treatment of AIDS.
Making progress on a new type of artificial blood that could potentially help slow the spread of the AIDS virus.
An Israeli-American firm, Pharmos/Pharmatec, developing an improved method for delivering AZT to the brain.
Hebrew University researchers developing what they believe is a means to help AIDS patients overcome serious infections and neurological problems.

Israeli scientists have developed new devices for measuring and injecting Insulin for diabetics, which are both less painful and more efficient.
Israel’s head of neurology at Rabin Medical Centre has developed a means of treating Parkinson’s disease using the person’s own bone marrow stem cells
Researchers at Ben Gurion University are working on a new delivery system for drugs used in cancer and Parkinson’s disease. The drugs are delivered directly to the affected part of the body and, in so doing, eliminates unwanted side effects
A program that can help a deaf man use a cell phone! This program, “Lipcell” can translate the words from the other speaker into a three dimensional exhibition of a human face. In this way the deaf man can read the lips of the other speaker. It is a collaboration of Israel’s largest phone company, Cellcom, and a company called SpeechView.
A computerized model has been developed that allows living cells to be scanned to see how they respond to friction, pressure etc.  This will eliminate, or certainly lessen, the need to use animals in this area of medical research
The medical company Deep Breeze has developed a device for instantly diagnosing the state of a patient’s lungs enabling the immediate diagnosis of asthma
The Copaxone (also known as Glatiramer acetate), one of the most efficient medicines, and the only non interferon agent, for Multiple Sclerosis, was developed by Israeli Teva Pharmaceuticals
Discovery of Bti- an environmentally-friendly bacteria which eradicates mosquitoes and black flies, and reduces the incidence of mosquito-borne diseases, notably malaria.  Since Bti was introduced along the Yangtze river in China , malarial infections from mosquitoes have dropped by 90%. Professor Margalith is currently involved in projects in the Central Asian Republics.  Bti has also been used to control river blindness in eleven African countries, reportedly saving the sight of millions.
Drug Velcade developed over a period of 30 years by scientists at Haifa. Has significant results in treatment of Myeloma
Imaging device for carrying out radiation free xrays on patients with spinal deformities developed in Israel
First vaccine against West Nile virus developed by Israelis
Researchers in southern Israel developed new vaccines to combat germs eg pneumococcus, that are prevalent in children and easily spread in day care centres.
Israeli researchers believe that a biological ‘switch’ found in plants may hold the secret for a new cancer treatment for humans. Scientists believe a process in plants to switch on cell growth, could be used in humans to switch off tumour growth.
*Environmental protection*

More than 85% of the solid waste in Israel is treated with environmental sound manner.
Israel has the record for most solar-powered water heaters per capita- 95% of homes have this technology
Solar powered street and garden lamps are a very common thing in Israel. The solar plate recharges throughout the day and at night it illuminates cities and parks.
After long research at the Weitzmann Institute of science, in Rehovot, a”Sun Tower” was built – a field of 64 mirrors that can sense the sunshine and adjust themselves so they receive maximum sunlight. The mirrors centre the light to a receptor on top of a tower which then heats compressed air that moves a turbine, which produces electricity. It can go up to 1200 degrees and withstand the pressure of 25 atmospheres.
The Negev already accommodates an experimental settlement – Neve-Zin in the Zin Valley. All the buildings and infrastructures in it depend on solar energy all year long.
An Israeli company was the first to develop and install a large scale solar power plant in the Mojave Desert in order to supply enough clean electricity to power 400,000 homes in central and northern California
Israel has the most biotech startups per capita.
Drip irrigation system- invented by an Israeli almost 40 years ago. A major part of resolving the water crisis. Used around the world
Motorola’s R&D facility in Israel has developed another in its line of products which apply state-of-the-art IT and communications technology to urban and rural water conservation. The product – Radio Piccolo XR – communicates remotely with a central irrigation control system and can be used to regulate water use in rural areas, but also in city parks, and municipal water supply systems
Engineers have developed a revolutionary range of greenhouse nets that use the light spectrum in shades of blue, red, pearl and grey to regulate the growth of plants inside greenhouses. The so-called Chromatinets are being marketed by Israeli kibbutz-based company Polysack. Grey nets induce additional branches and increase yields; blue nets induce short branches which assist packing and export; and red and pearl nets accelerate overall plant growth. All the chromatinets are environmentally-friendly. Another Israeli company, Klayman Meteor, has developed a new type of net that increases effectiveness against insects and viruses, and thereby increases plant yields.
A team of scientists at The Technion in Haifa has achieved a breakthrough in the design of fuel cells for cars. The team has improved the method of producing hydrogen for fuel cells using so-called solar water splitting systems. Fuel-cells are widely seen as the key to making environmentally friendly “clean” cars commercially available in the future, and reducingthe world’s dependence on highly-polluting oil
Israeli company Dry-Kor, based in Atlit in Northern Israel , has developed a new air conditioning technology which lessens the chance of chemical contamination of the air, by not only cooling the air, but removing the bacteria in the air. “We are practically washing the air” said the company’s founder. The technique could have particular benefits for hospital operating rooms, laboratory clean rooms, and for food manufacturers and drugs companies where it is essential that air is kept clean and bacteria-free
*Israel’s Disaster Aid*
Israeli teams have often been among the first on the scene after natural disasters across the world.


February 2001 Israel sent an fully-equipped field hospital, staffed by doctors and nurses, to assist in treating victims of an earthquake in Gujarat, Western India . In the first two days of its operations, over 200 people were treated in the field hospital.
1998 Israel sent emergency medical aid teams and equipment to help victims of Hurricane Mitch which struck Central America . The Israelis included experts in infectious diseases, epidemiology, intensive care treatment and treatment of traumatic aftermath of mass disasters.
1999 Israel sent large supplies of medicine and food, and special consignments of enriched milk for babies, to help victims of an earthquake in Colombia.
2001, Israeli assisted Georgia (formerly a part of the Soviet Union ) in the aftermath of a severe drought. The Israeli Foreign Ministry contributed baby food, and, in conjunction with Israel ‘s Ministry of Agriculture, donated large stocks of quality seeds to enable Georgian farmers to recover from the aftermath of the drought.
Other disasters where Israel has made a significant contribution to relief efforts include earthquakes in Turkey (2000) and El Salvador (2001), and floods in Venezuela (1999) and in Mozambique (2000).


26 December 2004, a massive undersea earthquake occurred in the Eastern Indian Ocean, off the Indonesian coast. The quake triggered giant waves (‘tsunamis’) which struck coastal areas in Indonesia, Sri Lanka, Thailand, India and other countries, as well as Indian Ocean islands, with devastating force. Israel immediately sent the following aid:
Massive airlift of emergency supplies within 48 hours: Israel’s Defence Ministry sent a plane to Sri Lanka loaded with 80 tons of emergency supplies, together with a team of 50 Israeli medical and rescue personnel, within 48 hours of the disaster.
The supplies included tens of thousands of bottles of drinking water, 12 tons of food, 17 tons of baby food, nine tons of medicines, blankets, mattresses, beds and electricity generators.

A top level medical team from Israel’s internationally renowned Hadassah hospital arrived in Sri Lanka on 27 December, including the hospital’s head of general surgery, the head of its trauma unit, its chief of paediatrics, and two anaesthetists
Israeli voluntary organisation Latet despatches supplies: On 28 December, the Israeli voluntary organisation Latet (“to give”) filled a jumbo jet with 18 tons of supplies contributed by the public. An Israeli company donated 250,000 water purification tablets, to help provide tsunami survivors with safe drinking water.
Magen David Adom sends medicines for treating the seriously injured: On 29 December, Israel’s equivalent to the Red Cross, Magen David Adom, donated a planeload of medicines to Sri Lanka for the treatment of seriously injured tsunami victims, and those suffering malnourishment
An Israeli Health Ministry team of doctors and nurses was sent to Thailand to aid rescue efforts
Israel offered a search-and-rescue team to India, together with consignments of food and medicine.
International fund-raising efforts: Several Israeli and diaspora Jewish organisations launched emergency appeals for funds to aid longer term relief and reconstruction
Israeli Humanitarian Aid to Haiti after the January 2010 Earthquake World leaders and international media outlets have praised Israel for its efforts to provide advanced medical and search-and-rescue relief to victims of the January 2010 earthquake that ravaged the island of Haiti. An Israeli field hospital in Haiti set up by a team from the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) treated 1,111 victims, including dozens of children, since the 7.0-magnitude earthquake devastated the nation. Israelis performed 317 surgeries and delivered 16 babies in the hospital’s maternity ward; the mother of one of the newborns said she would call him Israel. Four Haitians were rescued with the assistance of the IDF search-and-rescue team. The 236-member IDF disaster relief delegation left 30 tons (27,216 kg) of medical equipment before departing Haiti.
Israel has granted asylum to hundreds of refugees from Sudan’s Darfur region. According to the UN, more than 400,000 people have been killed in the six-year-old Darfur conflict, and more than two million more have been displaced.  The conflict has been marked by widespread atrocities such as mass rape, military attacks on civilians and ethnic cleansing.
The Center for International Cooperation, better known by the acronym MASHAV, is the Israel Foreign Ministry’s international development program. MASHAV assists countries striving to alleviate global problems of hunger, disease and poverty by providing technical training and sharing technology to improve quality of life. MASHAV’s projects include: Sustainable Agriculture and Food Security, Crisis Medicine Training, Community Development, Education, Empowerment of Women, Social Change and Humanitarian Aid. One example of MASHAV’s work is its African Market Garden project, which aims to enhance agricultural yields and reduce risk to single-household farm-plots in arid and semi-arid zones. In MASHAV’s Eye Camps program, Israeli eye doctors set up temporary clinics in developing countries for two-week periods to treat preventable blindness and ocular disease. The doctors treat hundreds of patients, perform operations and train local staff.
Israeli organizations were also involved in providing aid to Pakistan after the November 2005 earthquake in Kashmir. An Israeli NGO, Israeli Flying Aid (IFA), which provides disaster relief around the world, sent a mission to the region and provided thousands of families basic dry food products, blankets, coats, socks, personal clay heating kits and iron sheets to shield temporary shelters from heavy snow.
The Fast Israeli Rescue and Search Team (FIRST) is an Israeli NGO that sends search and rescue teams to disaster zones around the world. An earthquake in Peru in August 2007 killed more than 520 people and left 90,000 people homeless. FIRST sent a delegation of three doctors and three nurses to assist those injured by the earthquake. FIRST has also provided relief assistance in Turkey, India, Mexico, El Salvador, Greece, Armenia and New Guinea, among others.
IsraAID, founded in Israel in 2001, is an umbrella organization of more than 35 Israeli and Jewish non-governmental organizations and other individuals active in development and relief work around the world and concerned about global issues. Its members include the American Jewish Committee (AJC), B’nai B’rith International, FIRST, the Jerusalem AIDS Project, United Jewish Communities (UJC), Joint Distribution Committee (JDC), Save a Child’s Heart, the Israeli Friends of Tibet and Aid Without Borders (AWB).  According to IsraAID, its members “believe in providing humanitarian aid worldwide to people in need, regardless of religion, race, gender, nationality, age and disabilities.”
IsraAID and its members have provided relief assistance to more than 20  countries  including Haiti, Rwanda, India, Mexico, Congo, Chad, Sudan (Darfur)  and  Malawi. After the January 2010 earthquake, IsraAID sent a 15-member civilian response team to Haiti, including doctors, nurses, paramedics and logisticians. The team provided emergency medical assistance and distributed humanitarian supplies in Port-au-Prince. The medical team set up operations in Port-au-Prince’s main hospital while the logistical personnel remained in the airport area to assist local NGO partners with logistical support for relief items that were continuing to land. IsraAID has also partnered with organizations to bring relief to areas hit by the deadly 2004 tsunami in Southeast Asia including Sri Lanka and co-coordinated the first Israeli humanitarian mission on the Kenya-Somali border, during which  the Israeli team provided aid to Somali refugees.
The organization, along with FIRST, sent a team of six medical personnel and airlifted almost two tons of medicine and medical equipment to Pisco, Peru, to aid the victims of an earthquake that struck the country on Aug. 15, 2007. The medical team opened several field clinics in areas affected by the earthquake and treated at least 400 patients.

Public domain but here is a link in an case.
So you want to boycott Israel 8230 Methodist Friends of Israel


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major BDS win: Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 04 DEC 2014
> 
> Major BDS win Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S. forgets that two huge countries, China and India, are going to start having a cozy business relationship with Israel.  In the interim, there are Japanese who certainly are for Israel.  Does Mr. S. really think that there are countries who are going to pass up all the things coming out of Israel?  Even Mr. S. wouldn't if it served his purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For every company that stops, there are a hundred that sign up to do business in Israel.  The entire world is jumping on the Israel bandwagon.  You know a country is the "go-to" destination, when the Chinese line up to invest there.
> 
> *Israel's Adama signs deal with Chinese companies to bolster market position*
> *China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.*
> Israel-based agricultural group Adama said on Wednesday it signed a deal to acquire a group of Chinese companies as it seeks to bolster its market position in China ahead of a planned New York share offering.
> 
> China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.
> 
> Adama said it will buy 100 percent each of Jiangsu Anpon, Jiangsu Maidao, Jiangsu Huaihe and Jingzhou Sanonda Holdings from ChemChina for $324 million in cash and assume debt of another $300 million.
> 
> The companies combined sales were about $850 million in 2013, Adama said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel, China sign $400M trade deal*
> 
> *Agreement reached during PM Netanyahu's five-day visit to Beijing brings financial relationship between two countries to more than $2 billion*
> 
> Israel China Sign Deal to Increase Cooperation - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Chinese Vice Premier Liu responded with equally friendly tidings.
> 
> "I want to thank your government's gracious invitation for me to come to this beautiful country that has a time-honored history and beaming with vitality," she began. "And I also want to convey the best greetings from myself and the Chinese government through the media to the government and people of Israel."
> 
> "As you rightly pointed out, Mr. Prime Minister, our two peoples are rooted in a tradition of friendship," she continued. "The Jewish and the Chinese peoples are peoples of great wisdom. We bracket Asia and we respectively created our splendid cultures that stretch thousands of years of history. And we both made enormous contributions to human civilization. Yesterday afternoon I visited the Israel Museum and also the Old City of Jerusalem and I was so amazed at the beauty of this country."
> 
> Liu also added a historical aspect to Netanyahu's observations - specifically, the special role of Shanghai for the Jews during the Second World War.
> 
> "Especially during the Second World War, we fought shoulder to shoulder against the world's fascism and we stood together through the dark time," Liu stated. "I spent 18 years in Shanghai. Actually, everywhere in Shanghai people tell the good stories of harmonious coexistence between the Chinese people and Jewish people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if all the anti-Semites on this forum would actually be willing to give up all the new technology coming out of Israel.  Somehow I doubt it, but they can't get enough of this silly BDS movement and will probably run this thread to over 2,000 posts.  Challenger will be leading the charge.
> 
> MUST MUST SEE Boycott Israel - Israel Video Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just giggle when Americans suddenly discover all that US-Israeli technology (including all that joint secret stuff) being produced by the Chinese faster, cheaper and in larger quantities.  As the US economy declines even further and the Israelis get into bed with the Chinese, waving, "goodbye Yanks, thanks for all your billions in support over the years, but we've got a better, richer sugar daddy now".
Click to expand...




 Only one problem the goods are shoddy and have eavesdropping bugs in them


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major BDS win: Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 04 DEC 2014
> 
> Major BDS win Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S. forgets that two huge countries, China and India, are going to start having a cozy business relationship with Israel.  In the interim, there are Japanese who certainly are for Israel.  Does Mr. S. really think that there are countries who are going to pass up all the things coming out of Israel?  Even Mr. S. wouldn't if it served his purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For every company that stops, there are a hundred that sign up to do business in Israel.  The entire world is jumping on the Israel bandwagon.  You know a country is the "go-to" destination, when the Chinese line up to invest there.
> 
> *Israel's Adama signs deal with Chinese companies to bolster market position*
> *China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.*
> Israel-based agricultural group Adama said on Wednesday it signed a deal to acquire a group of Chinese companies as it seeks to bolster its market position in China ahead of a planned New York share offering.
> 
> China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.
> 
> Adama said it will buy 100 percent each of Jiangsu Anpon, Jiangsu Maidao, Jiangsu Huaihe and Jingzhou Sanonda Holdings from ChemChina for $324 million in cash and assume debt of another $300 million.
> 
> The companies combined sales were about $850 million in 2013, Adama said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel, China sign $400M trade deal*
> 
> *Agreement reached during PM Netanyahu's five-day visit to Beijing brings financial relationship between two countries to more than $2 billion*
> 
> Israel China Sign Deal to Increase Cooperation - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Chinese Vice Premier Liu responded with equally friendly tidings.
> 
> "I want to thank your government's gracious invitation for me to come to this beautiful country that has a time-honored history and beaming with vitality," she began. "And I also want to convey the best greetings from myself and the Chinese government through the media to the government and people of Israel."
> 
> "As you rightly pointed out, Mr. Prime Minister, our two peoples are rooted in a tradition of friendship," she continued. "The Jewish and the Chinese peoples are peoples of great wisdom. We bracket Asia and we respectively created our splendid cultures that stretch thousands of years of history. And we both made enormous contributions to human civilization. Yesterday afternoon I visited the Israel Museum and also the Old City of Jerusalem and I was so amazed at the beauty of this country."
> 
> Liu also added a historical aspect to Netanyahu's observations - specifically, the special role of Shanghai for the Jews during the Second World War.
> 
> "Especially during the Second World War, we fought shoulder to shoulder against the world's fascism and we stood together through the dark time," Liu stated. "I spent 18 years in Shanghai. Actually, everywhere in Shanghai people tell the good stories of harmonious coexistence between the Chinese people and Jewish people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if all the anti-Semites on this forum would actually be willing to give up all the new technology coming out of Israel.  Somehow I doubt it, but they can't get enough of this silly BDS movement and will probably run this thread to over 2,000 posts.  Challenger will be leading the charge.
> 
> MUST MUST SEE Boycott Israel - Israel Video Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just giggle when Americans suddenly discover all that US-Israeli technology (including all that joint secret stuff) being produced by the Chinese faster, cheaper and in larger quantities.  As the US economy declines even further and the Israelis get into bed with the Chinese, waving, "goodbye Yanks, thanks for all your billions in support over the years, but we've got a better, richer sugar daddy now".
Click to expand...


You can giggle all you want, Chinese copying US, Israeli, and European technology has nothing to do with the fact that the boycott movement has been a failure.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another quote for you:  "tissue?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Rude-eee, I didn't know you cared! oh my ribs..
Click to expand...


And keep your sex life to yourself.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major BDS win: Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 04 DEC 2014
> 
> Major BDS win Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S. forgets that two huge countries, China and India, are going to start having a cozy business relationship with Israel.  In the interim, there are Japanese who certainly are for Israel.  Does Mr. S. really think that there are countries who are going to pass up all the things coming out of Israel?  Even Mr. S. wouldn't if it served his purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For every company that stops, there are a hundred that sign up to do business in Israel.  The entire world is jumping on the Israel bandwagon.  You know a country is the "go-to" destination, when the Chinese line up to invest there.
> 
> *Israel's Adama signs deal with Chinese companies to bolster market position*
> *China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.*
> Israel-based agricultural group Adama said on Wednesday it signed a deal to acquire a group of Chinese companies as it seeks to bolster its market position in China ahead of a planned New York share offering.
> 
> China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.
> 
> Adama said it will buy 100 percent each of Jiangsu Anpon, Jiangsu Maidao, Jiangsu Huaihe and Jingzhou Sanonda Holdings from ChemChina for $324 million in cash and assume debt of another $300 million.
> 
> The companies combined sales were about $850 million in 2013, Adama said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel, China sign $400M trade deal*
> 
> *Agreement reached during PM Netanyahu's five-day visit to Beijing brings financial relationship between two countries to more than $2 billion*
> 
> Israel China Sign Deal to Increase Cooperation - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Chinese Vice Premier Liu responded with equally friendly tidings.
> 
> "I want to thank your government's gracious invitation for me to come to this beautiful country that has a time-honored history and beaming with vitality," she began. "And I also want to convey the best greetings from myself and the Chinese government through the media to the government and people of Israel."
> 
> "As you rightly pointed out, Mr. Prime Minister, our two peoples are rooted in a tradition of friendship," she continued. "The Jewish and the Chinese peoples are peoples of great wisdom. We bracket Asia and we respectively created our splendid cultures that stretch thousands of years of history. And we both made enormous contributions to human civilization. Yesterday afternoon I visited the Israel Museum and also the Old City of Jerusalem and I was so amazed at the beauty of this country."
> 
> Liu also added a historical aspect to Netanyahu's observations - specifically, the special role of Shanghai for the Jews during the Second World War.
> 
> "Especially during the Second World War, we fought shoulder to shoulder against the world's fascism and we stood together through the dark time," Liu stated. "I spent 18 years in Shanghai. Actually, everywhere in Shanghai people tell the good stories of harmonious coexistence between the Chinese people and Jewish people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if all the anti-Semites on this forum would actually be willing to give up all the new technology coming out of Israel.  Somehow I doubt it, but they can't get enough of this silly BDS movement and will probably run this thread to over 2,000 posts.  Challenger will be leading the charge.
> 
> MUST MUST SEE Boycott Israel - Israel Video Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just giggle when Americans suddenly discover all that US-Israeli technology (including all that joint secret stuff) being produced by the Chinese faster, cheaper and in larger quantities.  As the US economy declines even further and the Israelis get into bed with the Chinese, waving, "goodbye Yanks, thanks for all your billions in support over the years, but we've got a better, richer sugar daddy now".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can giggle all you want, Chinese copying US, Israeli, and European technology has nothing to do with the fact that the boycott movement has been a failure.
Click to expand...


Really? Then why are your controllers still telling you to post on this thread? Why is the organised US Zionist Jewish community investing millions of dollars in PR campaigns? Even the Zionist PM Nathanyahoo disagrees with you.  You keep it up, every post just reinorces the fact that you are all running scared.


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major BDS win: Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 04 DEC 2014
> 
> Major BDS win Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S. forgets that two huge countries, China and India, are going to start having a cozy business relationship with Israel.  In the interim, there are Japanese who certainly are for Israel.  Does Mr. S. really think that there are countries who are going to pass up all the things coming out of Israel?  Even Mr. S. wouldn't if it served his purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For every company that stops, there are a hundred that sign up to do business in Israel.  The entire world is jumping on the Israel bandwagon.  You know a country is the "go-to" destination, when the Chinese line up to invest there.
> 
> *Israel's Adama signs deal with Chinese companies to bolster market position*
> *China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.*
> Israel-based agricultural group Adama said on Wednesday it signed a deal to acquire a group of Chinese companies as it seeks to bolster its market position in China ahead of a planned New York share offering.
> 
> China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.
> 
> Adama said it will buy 100 percent each of Jiangsu Anpon, Jiangsu Maidao, Jiangsu Huaihe and Jingzhou Sanonda Holdings from ChemChina for $324 million in cash and assume debt of another $300 million.
> 
> The companies combined sales were about $850 million in 2013, Adama said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel, China sign $400M trade deal*
> 
> *Agreement reached during PM Netanyahu's five-day visit to Beijing brings financial relationship between two countries to more than $2 billion*
> 
> Israel China Sign Deal to Increase Cooperation - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Chinese Vice Premier Liu responded with equally friendly tidings.
> 
> "I want to thank your government's gracious invitation for me to come to this beautiful country that has a time-honored history and beaming with vitality," she began. "And I also want to convey the best greetings from myself and the Chinese government through the media to the government and people of Israel."
> 
> "As you rightly pointed out, Mr. Prime Minister, our two peoples are rooted in a tradition of friendship," she continued. "The Jewish and the Chinese peoples are peoples of great wisdom. We bracket Asia and we respectively created our splendid cultures that stretch thousands of years of history. And we both made enormous contributions to human civilization. Yesterday afternoon I visited the Israel Museum and also the Old City of Jerusalem and I was so amazed at the beauty of this country."
> 
> Liu also added a historical aspect to Netanyahu's observations - specifically, the special role of Shanghai for the Jews during the Second World War.
> 
> "Especially during the Second World War, we fought shoulder to shoulder against the world's fascism and we stood together through the dark time," Liu stated. "I spent 18 years in Shanghai. Actually, everywhere in Shanghai people tell the good stories of harmonious coexistence between the Chinese people and Jewish people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if all the anti-Semites on this forum would actually be willing to give up all the new technology coming out of Israel.  Somehow I doubt it, but they can't get enough of this silly BDS movement and will probably run this thread to over 2,000 posts.  Challenger will be leading the charge.
> 
> MUST MUST SEE Boycott Israel - Israel Video Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just giggle when Americans suddenly discover all that US-Israeli technology (including all that joint secret stuff) being produced by the Chinese faster, cheaper and in larger quantities.  As the US economy declines even further and the Israelis get into bed with the Chinese, waving, "goodbye Yanks, thanks for all your billions in support over the years, but we've got a better, richer sugar daddy now".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one problem the goods are shoddy and have eavesdropping bugs in them
Click to expand...


If you say so, but most Americans seem to disagree with you as the US imported $383,998,100,000 worth of Chinese goods. The US has had a trade deficit with China for decades.


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> ...Public domain but here is a link in an case.
> So you want to boycott Israel 8230 Methodist Friends of Israel



Gosh, they've done all that...but still fail to abide by International Laws, maintain a brutal occupation, violate human rights on a daily basis, murder, rape and pillage with impunity...so Yes, Methodist Friends of Israel, I want to boycott the Zionist state until, "...it meets its obligations under international law by:

Ending its occupation and colonization of all Arab lands occupied in June 1967 and dismantling the Wall;
Recognizing the fundamental rights of the Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel to full equality; and
Respecting, protecting and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties as stipulated in UN Resolution 194.
 Introducing the BDS Movement BDSmovement.net


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major BDS win: Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 04 DEC 2014
> 
> Major BDS win Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S. forgets that two huge countries, China and India, are going to start having a cozy business relationship with Israel.  In the interim, there are Japanese who certainly are for Israel.  Does Mr. S. really think that there are countries who are going to pass up all the things coming out of Israel?  Even Mr. S. wouldn't if it served his purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For every company that stops, there are a hundred that sign up to do business in Israel.  The entire world is jumping on the Israel bandwagon.  You know a country is the "go-to" destination, when the Chinese line up to invest there.
> 
> *Israel's Adama signs deal with Chinese companies to bolster market position*
> *China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.*
> Israel-based agricultural group Adama said on Wednesday it signed a deal to acquire a group of Chinese companies as it seeks to bolster its market position in China ahead of a planned New York share offering.
> 
> China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.
> 
> Adama said it will buy 100 percent each of Jiangsu Anpon, Jiangsu Maidao, Jiangsu Huaihe and Jingzhou Sanonda Holdings from ChemChina for $324 million in cash and assume debt of another $300 million.
> 
> The companies combined sales were about $850 million in 2013, Adama said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel, China sign $400M trade deal*
> 
> *Agreement reached during PM Netanyahu's five-day visit to Beijing brings financial relationship between two countries to more than $2 billion*
> 
> Israel China Sign Deal to Increase Cooperation - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Chinese Vice Premier Liu responded with equally friendly tidings.
> 
> "I want to thank your government's gracious invitation for me to come to this beautiful country that has a time-honored history and beaming with vitality," she began. "And I also want to convey the best greetings from myself and the Chinese government through the media to the government and people of Israel."
> 
> "As you rightly pointed out, Mr. Prime Minister, our two peoples are rooted in a tradition of friendship," she continued. "The Jewish and the Chinese peoples are peoples of great wisdom. We bracket Asia and we respectively created our splendid cultures that stretch thousands of years of history. And we both made enormous contributions to human civilization. Yesterday afternoon I visited the Israel Museum and also the Old City of Jerusalem and I was so amazed at the beauty of this country."
> 
> Liu also added a historical aspect to Netanyahu's observations - specifically, the special role of Shanghai for the Jews during the Second World War.
> 
> "Especially during the Second World War, we fought shoulder to shoulder against the world's fascism and we stood together through the dark time," Liu stated. "I spent 18 years in Shanghai. Actually, everywhere in Shanghai people tell the good stories of harmonious coexistence between the Chinese people and Jewish people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if all the anti-Semites on this forum would actually be willing to give up all the new technology coming out of Israel.  Somehow I doubt it, but they can't get enough of this silly BDS movement and will probably run this thread to over 2,000 posts.  Challenger will be leading the charge.
> 
> MUST MUST SEE Boycott Israel - Israel Video Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just giggle when Americans suddenly discover all that US-Israeli technology (including all that joint secret stuff) being produced by the Chinese faster, cheaper and in larger quantities.  As the US economy declines even further and the Israelis get into bed with the Chinese, waving, "goodbye Yanks, thanks for all your billions in support over the years, but we've got a better, richer sugar daddy now".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can giggle all you want, Chinese copying US, Israeli, and European technology has nothing to do with the fact that the boycott movement has been a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Then why are your controllers still telling you to post on this thread? Why is the organised US Zionist Jewish community investing millions of dollars in PR campaigns? Even the Zionist PM Nathanyahoo disagrees with you.  You keep it up, every post just reinorces the fact that you are all running scared.
Click to expand...



 Far too many failed BDS tricks for it to be of concern to anyone, it has more failed attacks behind it than any other movement. When Nations pass laws to make it illegal because it is racist then you know you have lost the battle and the war.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major BDS win: Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 04 DEC 2014
> 
> Major BDS win Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S. forgets that two huge countries, China and India, are going to start having a cozy business relationship with Israel.  In the interim, there are Japanese who certainly are for Israel.  Does Mr. S. really think that there are countries who are going to pass up all the things coming out of Israel?  Even Mr. S. wouldn't if it served his purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For every company that stops, there are a hundred that sign up to do business in Israel.  The entire world is jumping on the Israel bandwagon.  You know a country is the "go-to" destination, when the Chinese line up to invest there.
> 
> *Israel's Adama signs deal with Chinese companies to bolster market position*
> *China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.*
> Israel-based agricultural group Adama said on Wednesday it signed a deal to acquire a group of Chinese companies as it seeks to bolster its market position in China ahead of a planned New York share offering.
> 
> China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.
> 
> Adama said it will buy 100 percent each of Jiangsu Anpon, Jiangsu Maidao, Jiangsu Huaihe and Jingzhou Sanonda Holdings from ChemChina for $324 million in cash and assume debt of another $300 million.
> 
> The companies combined sales were about $850 million in 2013, Adama said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel, China sign $400M trade deal*
> 
> *Agreement reached during PM Netanyahu's five-day visit to Beijing brings financial relationship between two countries to more than $2 billion*
> 
> Israel China Sign Deal to Increase Cooperation - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Chinese Vice Premier Liu responded with equally friendly tidings.
> 
> "I want to thank your government's gracious invitation for me to come to this beautiful country that has a time-honored history and beaming with vitality," she began. "And I also want to convey the best greetings from myself and the Chinese government through the media to the government and people of Israel."
> 
> "As you rightly pointed out, Mr. Prime Minister, our two peoples are rooted in a tradition of friendship," she continued. "The Jewish and the Chinese peoples are peoples of great wisdom. We bracket Asia and we respectively created our splendid cultures that stretch thousands of years of history. And we both made enormous contributions to human civilization. Yesterday afternoon I visited the Israel Museum and also the Old City of Jerusalem and I was so amazed at the beauty of this country."
> 
> Liu also added a historical aspect to Netanyahu's observations - specifically, the special role of Shanghai for the Jews during the Second World War.
> 
> "Especially during the Second World War, we fought shoulder to shoulder against the world's fascism and we stood together through the dark time," Liu stated. "I spent 18 years in Shanghai. Actually, everywhere in Shanghai people tell the good stories of harmonious coexistence between the Chinese people and Jewish people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if all the anti-Semites on this forum would actually be willing to give up all the new technology coming out of Israel.  Somehow I doubt it, but they can't get enough of this silly BDS movement and will probably run this thread to over 2,000 posts.  Challenger will be leading the charge.
> 
> MUST MUST SEE Boycott Israel - Israel Video Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just giggle when Americans suddenly discover all that US-Israeli technology (including all that joint secret stuff) being produced by the Chinese faster, cheaper and in larger quantities.  As the US economy declines even further and the Israelis get into bed with the Chinese, waving, "goodbye Yanks, thanks for all your billions in support over the years, but we've got a better, richer sugar daddy now".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one problem the goods are shoddy and have eavesdropping bugs in them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you say so, but most Americans seem to disagree with you as the US imported $383,998,100,000 worth of Chinese goods. The US has had a trade deficit with China for decades.
Click to expand...





 Simple in these times of austerity people are demanding cheaper Alternatives to the overpriced American goods


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Public domain but here is a link in an case.
> So you want to boycott Israel 8230 Methodist Friends of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, they've done all that...but still fail to abide by International Laws, maintain a brutal occupation, violate human rights on a daily basis, murder, rape and pillage with impunity...so Yes, Methodist Friends of Israel, I want to boycott the Zionist state until, "...it meets its obligations under international law by:
> 
> Ending its occupation and colonization of all Arab lands occupied in June 1967 and dismantling the Wall;
> Recognizing the fundamental rights of the Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel to full equality; and
> Respecting, protecting and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties as stipulated in UN Resolution 194.
> Introducing the BDS Movement BDSmovement.net
Click to expand...




 And your proof of your LIBELOUS claims is what exactly, the piece of paper handed to you by your imam


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Major BDS win: Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 04 DEC 2014
> 
> Major BDS win Elbit loses Brazil deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. S. forgets that two huge countries, China and India, are going to start having a cozy business relationship with Israel.  In the interim, there are Japanese who certainly are for Israel.  Does Mr. S. really think that there are countries who are going to pass up all the things coming out of Israel?  Even Mr. S. wouldn't if it served his purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For every company that stops, there are a hundred that sign up to do business in Israel.  The entire world is jumping on the Israel bandwagon.  You know a country is the "go-to" destination, when the Chinese line up to invest there.
> 
> *Israel's Adama signs deal with Chinese companies to bolster market position*
> *China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.*
> Israel-based agricultural group Adama said on Wednesday it signed a deal to acquire a group of Chinese companies as it seeks to bolster its market position in China ahead of a planned New York share offering.
> 
> China National Chemical Corp (ChemChina) owns 60 percent of Adama - one of the world's largest makers of generic crop protection chemicals - while Israel's Discount Investment Corp owns the rest.
> 
> Adama said it will buy 100 percent each of Jiangsu Anpon, Jiangsu Maidao, Jiangsu Huaihe and Jingzhou Sanonda Holdings from ChemChina for $324 million in cash and assume debt of another $300 million.
> 
> The companies combined sales were about $850 million in 2013, Adama said.
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel, China sign $400M trade deal*
> 
> *Agreement reached during PM Netanyahu's five-day visit to Beijing brings financial relationship between two countries to more than $2 billion*
> 
> Israel China Sign Deal to Increase Cooperation - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Chinese Vice Premier Liu responded with equally friendly tidings.
> 
> "I want to thank your government's gracious invitation for me to come to this beautiful country that has a time-honored history and beaming with vitality," she began. "And I also want to convey the best greetings from myself and the Chinese government through the media to the government and people of Israel."
> 
> "As you rightly pointed out, Mr. Prime Minister, our two peoples are rooted in a tradition of friendship," she continued. "The Jewish and the Chinese peoples are peoples of great wisdom. We bracket Asia and we respectively created our splendid cultures that stretch thousands of years of history. And we both made enormous contributions to human civilization. Yesterday afternoon I visited the Israel Museum and also the Old City of Jerusalem and I was so amazed at the beauty of this country."
> 
> Liu also added a historical aspect to Netanyahu's observations - specifically, the special role of Shanghai for the Jews during the Second World War.
> 
> "Especially during the Second World War, we fought shoulder to shoulder against the world's fascism and we stood together through the dark time," Liu stated. "I spent 18 years in Shanghai. Actually, everywhere in Shanghai people tell the good stories of harmonious coexistence between the Chinese people and Jewish people."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quote for you, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if all the anti-Semites on this forum would actually be willing to give up all the new technology coming out of Israel.  Somehow I doubt it, but they can't get enough of this silly BDS movement and will probably run this thread to over 2,000 posts.  Challenger will be leading the charge.
> 
> MUST MUST SEE Boycott Israel - Israel Video Network
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll just giggle when Americans suddenly discover all that US-Israeli technology (including all that joint secret stuff) being produced by the Chinese faster, cheaper and in larger quantities.  As the US economy declines even further and the Israelis get into bed with the Chinese, waving, "goodbye Yanks, thanks for all your billions in support over the years, but we've got a better, richer sugar daddy now".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can giggle all you want, Chinese copying US, Israeli, and European technology has nothing to do with the fact that the boycott movement has been a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Then why are your controllers still telling you to post on this thread? Why is the organised US Zionist Jewish community investing millions of dollars in PR campaigns? Even the Zionist PM Nathanyahoo disagrees with you.  You keep it up, every post just reinorces the fact that you are all running scared.
Click to expand...


Quite the opposite, goon.  It's your posts that reinforce how badly BDS has failed in the US.

Despite all the efforts and investments by Muslim invaders they have nothing to show for, but moron propagandists like you.  Heh heh heh.


----------



## Challenger

Keep it up, every post a winner!


----------



## Challenger

Another small step, another brick chipped out of the Zionist edifice.

BDS No apartheid buses in north Netherlands


----------



## Challenger

...and now the cartoonists join in.

Angouleme Drop Sodastream


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> ...and now the cartoonists join in.
> 
> Angouleme Drop Sodastream



They did not drop Sodastream last year, what makes you think they will this year?  Same open letter was going around last year.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Another small step, another brick chipped out of the Zionist edifice.
> 
> BDS No apartheid buses in north Netherlands






 Cant see were it said the buses were apartheid, was this another of your LIES to demonise Israel ?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> ...and now the cartoonists join in.
> 
> Angouleme Drop Sodastream






 Hardly worth the effort as the full contingent amounts to only a handful of two bit cartoonists


----------



## aris2chat

Amazing that people are trying to boycott a factor that provides good jobs for palestinians but does not care when hamas makes statements like 'We won't stop until we exterminate the Zionists' and fire rockets or celebrate stabbings of more than a dozen Israelis

Everyone should be boycotting hamas and gaza.
As for peace, attempts at unity between hamas and fatah have broken down yet again.  They can't make peace between their own people so why should israel expect they are serious about a peace with them?  Especially after statements about exterminating them.  Any some people blame Israel for genocide???????  How about condemning the palestinians for their ambitions of genoicde??


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> ...and now the cartoonists join in.
> 
> Angouleme Drop Sodastream


Cartoonists = Strongest pillar of European society. Looks like a gaggle of Jew-hating sonsabitches to me.


----------



## Challenger

"The UC Student Association is the official voice of the student body of the University of California, and represents hundreds of thousands of undergraduate and graduate students across the UC system. Today (9th February) it became the first multi-campus student association to vote in favor of divestment. This landmark vote is undoubtedly the largest victory thus far in the campus divestment movement in the United States." Resolution Calling for the UC Regents to Divest from Corporations Violating Palestinian Human Rights


----------



## montelatici

"a factor that provides good jobs for palestinians"

"*Skeptics were wrong; South Africa divestment worked*

In 1977, when I became president of Hampshire College, we began to seriously consider divestment. As an African historian, I brought some expertise to the discussion. It was not easy. Helen Suzman, a staunch South African opponent of apartheid, urged me to think carefully. *If American companies pulled out of South Africa, Africans would lose jobs........*When I met F.W. de Klerk, the last president of the apartheid regime, in Chicago two years ago, he was clear:* "When the divestment movement began, I knew that apartheid had to end."*

*Skeptics wrong Divestment in South Africa worked - Chicago Tribune*


----------



## Kondor3

Wake us up when something significant happens in this regard, in connection with Israel.

I have a feeling it's going to be a lonnng nap.

<snicker>


----------



## montelatici

The fact that the University of California student body vote for divestment in South Africa was a turning point and the fact that the same student body just voted for divestment in Israel was the point that was made. <snicker>


----------



## Kondor3

montelatici said:


> The fact that the University of California student body vote for divestment in South Africa was a turning point and the fact that the same student body just voted for divestment in Israel was the point that was made. <snicker>


That, and $3.50, will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks...

You guys really crack me up... making mountains out of mole-hills...

Still... when that's all that you've got going for you... I can see how drowning men tend to grasp at straws... and delude themselves that it means something.


----------



## theliq

montelatici said:


> "a factor that provides good jobs for palestinians"
> 
> "*Skeptics were wrong; South Africa divestment worked*
> 
> In 1977, when I became president of Hampshire College, we began to seriously consider divestment. As an African historian, I brought some expertise to the discussion. It was not easy. Helen Suzman, a staunch South African opponent of apartheid, urged me to think carefully. *If American companies pulled out of South Africa, Africans would lose jobs........*When I met F.W. de Klerk, the last president of the apartheid regime, in Chicago two years ago, he was clear:* "When the divestment movement began, I knew that apartheid had to end."*
> 
> *Skeptics wrong Divestment in South Africa worked - Chicago Tribune*


Hi Monte,I stongly believe that without the joint support of F.W,de Klerk and Nelson Mandella South Africa could have become a blood-bath..during the transition of NO apartheid...both men did a terrific job in preventing this.........just sayin steve


----------



## theliq

aris2chat said:


> Amazing that people are trying to boycott a factor that provides good jobs for palestinians but does not care when hamas makes statements like 'We won't stop until we exterminate the Zionists' and fire rockets or celebrate stabbings of more than a dozen Israelis
> 
> Everyone should be boycotting hamas and gaza.
> As for peace, attempts at unity between hamas and fatah have broken down yet again.  They can't make peace between their own people so why should israel expect they are serious about a peace with them?  Especially after statements about exterminating them.  Any some people blame Israel for genocide???????  How about condemning the palestinians for their ambitions of genoicde??


Quite a statement from a member of the Zionist Trolls,considering the Zionists attempt to eliminate the Palestinian race......you have NO MORAL LEG TO STAND ON...........your comment is puerile


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> "a factor that provides good jobs for palestinians"
> 
> "*Skeptics were wrong; South Africa divestment worked*
> 
> In 1977, when I became president of Hampshire College, we began to seriously consider divestment. As an African historian, I brought some expertise to the discussion. It was not easy. Helen Suzman, a staunch South African opponent of apartheid, urged me to think carefully. *If American companies pulled out of South Africa, Africans would lose jobs........*When I met F.W. de Klerk, the last president of the apartheid regime, in Chicago two years ago, he was clear:* "When the divestment movement began, I knew that apartheid had to end."*
> 
> *Skeptics wrong Divestment in South Africa worked - Chicago Tribune*






 Because it worked with a nation without much of an economy, and with very little of an export market does not mean it will work with a nation that has so many other nations dependent on its exports. When your family starts dying because the hospitals cant source the drugs needed outside of Israel at a price the insurance companies are prepared to pay then you will change your tune.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> The fact that the University of California student body vote for divestment in South Africa was a turning point and the fact that the same student body just voted for divestment in Israel was the point that was made. <snicker>





 Has the University acted on the students wishes, or have they told them they face disciplinary measures if they don't cease. Lets see what happens when the US government stops the funding shall we ?


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> "a factor that provides good jobs for palestinians"
> 
> "*Skeptics were wrong; South Africa divestment worked*
> 
> In 1977, when I became president of Hampshire College, we began to seriously consider divestment. As an African historian, I brought some expertise to the discussion. It was not easy. Helen Suzman, a staunch South African opponent of apartheid, urged me to think carefully. *If American companies pulled out of South Africa, Africans would lose jobs........*When I met F.W. de Klerk, the last president of the apartheid regime, in Chicago two years ago, he was clear:* "When the divestment movement began, I knew that apartheid had to end."*
> 
> *Skeptics wrong Divestment in South Africa worked - Chicago Tribune*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Monte,I stongly believe that without the joint support of F.W,de Klerk and Nelson Mandella South Africa could have become a blood-bath..during the transition of NO apartheid...both men did a terrific job in preventing this.........just sayin steve
Click to expand...





 So you did not hear then, that Mandella caused most of the bloodbaths in South Africa, and was the cause of so many black deaths that the white police could not keep up. A bit like the Jordanian mass murders of Palestinians when they killed more in one month than Israel has killed in 66 years.


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing that people are trying to boycott a factor that provides good jobs for palestinians but does not care when hamas makes statements like 'We won't stop until we exterminate the Zionists' and fire rockets or celebrate stabbings of more than a dozen Israelis
> 
> Everyone should be boycotting hamas and gaza.
> As for peace, attempts at unity between hamas and fatah have broken down yet again.  They can't make peace between their own people so why should israel expect they are serious about a peace with them?  Especially after statements about exterminating them.  Any some people blame Israel for genocide???????  How about condemning the palestinians for their ambitions of genoicde??
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a statement from a member of the Zionist Trolls,considering the Zionists attempt to eliminate the Palestinian race......you have NO MORAL LEG TO STAND ON...........your comment is puerile
Click to expand...





 Sorry but Palestinian is not a race it is a name, and was the sole province of Jews until the arab muslims stole it for their cause.


----------



## montelatici

Jews are not a race, they are simply people that adhere to Judaism.  There were hardly any Jews in Palestine before 1850.  And, the place was Christian before the Muslims took over, not Jewish at all.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Jews are not a race, they are simply people that adhere to Judaism.  There were hardly any Jews in Palestine before 1850.  And, the place was Christian before the Muslims took over, not Jewish at all.






So who was in charge before Christ after whom Christianity is named.  You know between 2,500 BCE and 50 BCE ?


Once again Abdul spouts ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA and the muslim version of history. If as you say you are R.C. then you would know that your God is actually Jewish, and your religion is based on Judaism and the Torah.

Another fail by abdul trying to alter history.



 Before I forget arab muslims owned Palestine for about 22 years and were kicked out in 1099 and have never had control of it since.


----------



## montelatici

1. It seems that Jews ruled a Kingdom called Israel from 1050 to 722 when it was destroyed by the Assyrians.

World History Timeline Ancient Israel civilization timeline and overview

2. My God is not Jewish at all.  I believe in the Holy Trinity, nothing to do with the Jewish god.

3. After the ruling Romans adopted Christianity as the state religion, Palestine was ruled by Christians until conquered by the Arab armies of Umar ibn al-Khattab in 634 CE.  Christians reconquered Jerusalem in 1099.  Muslims reconquered the place in 1187.  Christians reconquered the place in 1229 but from 1244-1247 the Tartars conquered it.  In 1247 the Egyptians (Muslims) conquered it and it remained Muslim ruled until the British took over after WW1.  So, your claim that arab muslims ruled for 22 years is a pretty stupid lie. You forget the period from 634 thru 1099 AD.  .


----------



## aris2chat

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not a race, they are simply people that adhere to Judaism.  There were hardly any Jews in Palestine before 1850.  And, the place was Christian before the Muslims took over, not Jewish at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who was in charge before Christ after whom Christianity is named.  You know between 2,500 BCE and 50 BCE ?
> 
> 
> Once again Abdul spouts ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA and the muslim version of history. If as you say you are R.C. then you would know that your God is actually Jewish, and your religion is based on Judaism and the Torah.
> 
> Another fail by abdul trying to alter history.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I forget arab muslims owned Palestine for about 22 years and were kicked out in 1099 and have never had control of it since.
Click to expand...


Christ is not a name.  It simply means anointed which could cover a number of jobs/titles of the time.


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not a race, they are simply people that adhere to Judaism.  There were hardly any Jews in Palestine before 1850.  And, the place was Christian before the Muslims took over, not Jewish at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who was in charge before Christ after whom Christianity is named.  You know between 2,500 BCE and 50 BCE ?
> 
> 
> Once again Abdul spouts ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA and the muslim version of history. If as you say you are R.C. then you would know that your God is actually Jewish, and your religion is based on Judaism and the Torah.
> 
> Another fail by abdul trying to alter history.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I forget arab muslims owned Palestine for about 22 years and were kicked out in 1099 and have never had control of it since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christ is not a name.  It simply means anointed which could cover a number of jobs/titles of the time.
Click to expand...


Yup. Technically "Christos" from the Greek. Interestingly the name "Jesus" might have been completely made up at the time as it derives from the Aramaic/Hebrew words for "Saviour/Deliverer/Rescuer". So technically "Jesus Christ" should translate as "Anointed Saviour" We may never know what he was really called if he ever existed at all.


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not a race, they are simply people that adhere to Judaism.  There were hardly any Jews in Palestine before 1850.  And, the place was Christian before the Muslims took over, not Jewish at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who was in charge before Christ after whom Christianity is named.  You know between 2,500 BCE and 50 BCE ?
> 
> 
> Once again Abdul spouts ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA and the muslim version of history. If as you say you are R.C. then you would know that your God is actually Jewish, and your religion is based on Judaism and the Torah.
> 
> Another fail by abdul trying to alter history.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I forget arab muslims owned Palestine for about 22 years and were kicked out in 1099 and have never had control of it since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christ is not a name.  It simply means anointed which could cover a number of jobs/titles of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Technically "Christos" from the Greek. Interestingly the name "Jesus" might have been completely made up at the time as it derives from the Aramaic/Hebrew words for "Saviour/Deliverer/Rescuer". So technically "Jesus Christ" should translate as "Anointed Saviour" We may never know what he was really called if he ever existed at all.
Click to expand...


jesus was a common name like john is today


----------



## Phoenall

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not a race, they are simply people that adhere to Judaism.  There were hardly any Jews in Palestine before 1850.  And, the place was Christian before the Muslims took over, not Jewish at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who was in charge before Christ after whom Christianity is named.  You know between 2,500 BCE and 50 BCE ?
> 
> 
> Once again Abdul spouts ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA and the muslim version of history. If as you say you are R.C. then you would know that your God is actually Jewish, and your religion is based on Judaism and the Torah.
> 
> Another fail by abdul trying to alter history.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I forget arab muslims owned Palestine for about 22 years and were kicked out in 1099 and have never had control of it since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christ is not a name.  It simply means anointed which could cover a number of jobs/titles of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Technically "Christos" from the Greek. Interestingly the name "Jesus" might have been completely made up at the time as it derives from the Aramaic/Hebrew words for "Saviour/Deliverer/Rescuer". So technically "Jesus Christ" should translate as "Anointed Saviour" We may never know what he was really called if he ever existed at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jesus was a common name like john is today
Click to expand...






 I do believe it translated into Joseph


----------



## aris2chat

Phoenall said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not a race, they are simply people that adhere to Judaism.  There were hardly any Jews in Palestine before 1850.  And, the place was Christian before the Muslims took over, not Jewish at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who was in charge before Christ after whom Christianity is named.  You know between 2,500 BCE and 50 BCE ?
> 
> 
> Once again Abdul spouts ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA and the muslim version of history. If as you say you are R.C. then you would know that your God is actually Jewish, and your religion is based on Judaism and the Torah.
> 
> Another fail by abdul trying to alter history.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I forget arab muslims owned Palestine for about 22 years and were kicked out in 1099 and have never had control of it since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christ is not a name.  It simply means anointed which could cover a number of jobs/titles of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Technically "Christos" from the Greek. Interestingly the name "Jesus" might have been completely made up at the time as it derives from the Aramaic/Hebrew words for "Saviour/Deliverer/Rescuer". So technically "Jesus Christ" should translate as "Anointed Saviour" We may never know what he was really called if he ever existed at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jesus was a common name like john is today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe it translated into Joseph
Click to expand...


I figured John was more commonly used today than Joseph, more american.  Beside Joseph (Joe) was his father (figuratively).
Yossef can also be a title rather than a name, lord.
Jesus translate to Joshua, meaning savior or deliverer 

>>The name Joshua is the precise reversal of the name Isaiah (ישעיה).<<

Yeshua name - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Joshua The amazing name Joshua meaning and etymology


----------



## montelatici

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not a race, they are simply people that adhere to Judaism.  There were hardly any Jews in Palestine before 1850.  And, the place was Christian before the Muslims took over, not Jewish at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who was in charge before Christ after whom Christianity is named.  You know between 2,500 BCE and 50 BCE ?
> 
> 
> Once again Abdul spouts ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA and the muslim version of history. If as you say you are R.C. then you would know that your God is actually Jewish, and your religion is based on Judaism and the Torah.
> 
> Another fail by abdul trying to alter history.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I forget arab muslims owned Palestine for about 22 years and were kicked out in 1099 and have never had control of it since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christ is not a name.  It simply means anointed which could cover a number of jobs/titles of the time.
Click to expand...



Eashoa' Msheekha is what his followers probably called him. Romans (like Suetanius) may have called him "Chresto".

"Iudaeos impulsore Chresto assidue tumultuantis Roma expulit"


----------



## Challenger

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are not a race, they are simply people that adhere to Judaism.  There were hardly any Jews in Palestine before 1850.  And, the place was Christian before the Muslims took over, not Jewish at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who was in charge before Christ after whom Christianity is named.  You know between 2,500 BCE and 50 BCE ?
> 
> 
> Once again Abdul spouts ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA and the muslim version of history. If as you say you are R.C. then you would know that your God is actually Jewish, and your religion is based on Judaism and the Torah.
> 
> Another fail by abdul trying to alter history.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I forget arab muslims owned Palestine for about 22 years and were kicked out in 1099 and have never had control of it since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christ is not a name.  It simply means anointed which could cover a number of jobs/titles of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eashoa' Msheekha is what his followers probably called him. Romans (like Suetanius) may have called him "Chresto".
> 
> "Iudaeos impulsore Chresto assidue tumultuantis Roma expulit"
Click to expand...


Wasn't that Tacitus?


----------



## Challenger

A good start to the BDS year. Nearly 1 000 UK Artists Commit to Cultural Boycott of Israel


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> A good start to the BDS year. Nearly 1 000 UK Artists Commit to Cultural Boycott of Israel






 Wont make them any better or get better revues, in fact it is just a stunt as their actions wont make a blind bit of difference.


----------



## Challenger

And another turn up. Senate reverses divestment vote passes resolution Stanford Daily


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> And another turn up. Senate reverses divestment vote passes resolution Stanford Daily






 So another neo Marxist student group tries to make themselves look good, I wonder if they will reverse this when they find they don't have any funding...........


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> And another turn up. Senate reverses divestment vote passes resolution Stanford Daily



undergrad senate at stanford

>>the amendment to the resolution separated the Senate from supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement<<


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another turn up. Senate reverses divestment vote passes resolution Stanford Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So another neo Marxist student group tries to make themselves look good, I wonder if they will reverse this when they find they don't have any funding...........
Click to expand...


I so love it when you post, it just reinforces the fact that you really don't have a clue.


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another turn up. Senate reverses divestment vote passes resolution Stanford Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undergrad senate at stanford
> 
> >>the amendment to the resolution separated the Senate from supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement<<
Click to expand...


>>“All that matters is whether it’s a victory for divestment.”<<


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another turn up. Senate reverses divestment vote passes resolution Stanford Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undergrad senate at stanford
> 
> >>the amendment to the resolution separated the Senate from supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement<<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >>“All that matters is whether it’s a victory for divestment.”<<
Click to expand...


undergrads do not set school policy, the board of trustees do

the vote is not a support for the BDS


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another turn up. Senate reverses divestment vote passes resolution Stanford Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So another neo Marxist student group tries to make themselves look good, I wonder if they will reverse this when they find they don't have any funding...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I so love it when you post, it just reinforces the fact that you really don't have a clue.
Click to expand...



More of a clue than you it seems, trying to pass it off as more than it was.   Just a paper exercise that wont have any effect at all.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another turn up. Senate reverses divestment vote passes resolution Stanford Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undergrad senate at stanford
> 
> >>the amendment to the resolution separated the Senate from supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement<<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >>“All that matters is whether it’s a victory for divestment.”<<
Click to expand...






 An empty victory as the students don't set policy, so cant do any harm to Israel. When they try the school will just send then packing sans diploma


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another turn up. Senate reverses divestment vote passes resolution Stanford Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undergrad senate at stanford
> 
> >>the amendment to the resolution separated the Senate from supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement<<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >>“All that matters is whether it’s a victory for divestment.”<<
Click to expand...

Well, well, well. The boycott might hurt some companies like Soda Stream for a while but the end result is harmful to Palestine's economy. Relocating Soda Stream from the West Bank to Israel cost hundreds of West Bank workers their high paying jobs. Talk about cutting off the nose............



A push to “boycott, divest and sanction” (BDS) Israeli companies has limited impact on the credit profile of Israel, yet it directly harms its intended beneficiaries, the Palestinians. The BDS movement, including universities, pension funds and leaders of some Christian denominations (to the chagrin of many congregants), ignores economic data. And it coincides with a disturbing rise of violent anti-Semitism across Europe.

“The impact of BDS is more psychological than real so far and has had no discernible impact on Israeli trade or the broader economy,” Kristin Lindow, senior vice president at Moody's MCO +0.04% Investors Service and Moody’s lead analyst for Israel (in full disclosure, a former Moody’s colleague) told _Forbes_. “That said, the sanctions do run the risk of hurting the Palestinian economy, which is much smaller and poorer than that of Israel, as seen in the case of SodaStream.”

While the broader Israeli economy is presently shielded from BDS, one victim is SodaStream, an Israeli company manufacturing DIY soda that shuttered a West Bank factory and moved it to southern Israel. This cut hundreds of jobs for Palestinians that reportedly paid between three and five times the local prevailing wage.


Boycott Israel Movement Stunts the Palestinian Economy - Forbes


----------



## teddyearp

The sooner we leave this thread, the sooner it will die and get shuffled to the back pages where it belongs.


----------



## montelatici

As it seems, young Americans are coming around.  It bodes well for BDS as they are the future leaders of America.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> As it seems, young Americans are coming around.  It bodes well for BDS as they are the future leaders of America.


BDS was formed to help the Palestinians. What happens if BDS works? (Which is unlikely)  The future leaders of Palestine are working for starvation wages.


----------



## montelatici

It will work the same way it worked for the non-whites in South Africa.  There were the same voices claiming the South Africa sanctions hurt the non-whites.  In the end the sanctions forced the whites to compromise. It took decades before the younger people in the U.S. became old enough to affect policy, and when that happened, the sanctions started being placed and began to work.  With nukes and the most formidable military in Africa, many supporters of Apartheid (your racist analogs) thought that the sanctions would fail.


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> It will work the same way it worked for the non-whites in South Africa.  There were the same voices claiming the South Africa sanctions hurt the non-whites.  In the end the sanctions forced the whites to compromise. It took decades before the younger people in the U.S. became old enough to affect policy, and when that happened, the sanctions started being placed and began to work.  With nukes and the most formidable military in Africa, many supporters of Apartheid (your racist analogs) thought that the sanctions would fail.



Tut, tut, Mr. S., you are getting boring comparing Israel to South Africa ad nauseum when even the daughter of South Africa's president said , after visiting Israel, that there is no apartheid in Israel.  Why don't you take your screeching to the editor of Forbes and tell him that the magazine was very wrong to publish something that you don't want to hear.  You can also tell him that I think your fellow Muslims are racist.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> As it seems, young Americans are coming around.  It bodes well for BDS as they are the future leaders of America.






 You will find that it is the ones opposed to BDS that will be the future leaders, the ones for BDS will be the ones going into menial jobs at Mcdonalds and co.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> It will work the same way it worked for the non-whites in South Africa.  There were the same voices claiming the South Africa sanctions hurt the non-whites.  In the end the sanctions forced the whites to compromise. It took decades before the younger people in the U.S. became old enough to affect policy, and when that happened, the sanctions started being placed and began to work.  With nukes and the most formidable military in Africa, many supporters of Apartheid (your racist analogs) thought that the sanctions would fail.






 Big difference is South Africa ( Abdul going off topic again ) had nothing to sell to the world. Israel has everything to sell and BDS will see people in the US dying. If you are a true follower of BDS then get rid of your cell phone, computer, car, washing machine, dish washer, T.V. and live without all the other goods Israel has a hand in producing. Stop the hospitals from performing life saving heart operations on your family, and refuse to take prescription meds because they are sourced from Israel. Then stop your bank accounts and only deal in gold coins because Jews/Israelis are involved in all this. Finally give up your home as you will not be paying a mortgage to the Jew/Israeli that helped get your mortgage in the first place.


----------



## aris2chat

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another turn up. Senate reverses divestment vote passes resolution Stanford Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undergrad senate at stanford
> 
> >>the amendment to the resolution separated the Senate from supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement<<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >>“All that matters is whether it’s a victory for divestment.”<<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, well, well. The boycott might hurt some companies like Soda Stream for a while but the end result is harmful to Palestine's economy. Relocating Soda Stream from the West Bank to Israel cost hundreds of West Bank workers their high paying jobs. Talk about cutting off the nose............
> 
> 
> 
> A push to “boycott, divest and sanction” (BDS) Israeli companies has limited impact on the credit profile of Israel, yet it directly harms its intended beneficiaries, the Palestinians. The BDS movement, including universities, pension funds and leaders of some Christian denominations (to the chagrin of many congregants), ignores economic data. And it coincides with a disturbing rise of violent anti-Semitism across Europe.
> 
> “The impact of BDS is more psychological than real so far and has had no discernible impact on Israeli trade or the broader economy,” Kristin Lindow, senior vice president at Moody's MCO +0.04% Investors Service and Moody’s lead analyst for Israel (in full disclosure, a former Moody’s colleague) told _Forbes_. “That said, the sanctions do run the risk of hurting the Palestinian economy, which is much smaller and poorer than that of Israel, as seen in the case of SodaStream.”
> 
> While the broader Israeli economy is presently shielded from BDS, one victim is SodaStream, an Israeli company manufacturing DIY soda that shuttered a West Bank factory and moved it to southern Israel. This cut hundreds of jobs for Palestinians that reportedly paid between three and five times the local prevailing wage.
> 
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts the Palestinian Economy - Forbes
Click to expand...


So much energy spent to back the BDS but there has been so little results.  What do you think the actual dollar result vs what is spent on this movement?  What has actually been achieved?
Soda Stream makes their product in the negev no so not within the proposition of the BDS, but it is still the poster child of the movement.  Gaza buys Israeli products but what the world to stop buying products from the WB that give jobs to palestians.  More shipments and supplies are entering G but the impression G would have everyone believe is that there is such hardship due to lack of items.
G has refused to take to Egypt, Israel and the WB, but Israel is the stumbling block to peace?  Every nation that wants to recognize a palestinian state all agree it should be through a negotiated settlement with Israel.  Ties with Iran are close again but hamas supports ISIS.  Jordan and others in the Middle east are ready to put boots on the ground but the US is holding them back.
There is a much larger issue than the palestinians or Israel, but the excuse is to blame Israel and the west for the ails of the world.
The same hate that spurs ISIS is what is behind that growing anti-semitism in Europe and elsewhere.


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will work the same way it worked for the non-whites in South Africa.  There were the same voices claiming the South Africa sanctions hurt the non-whites.  In the end the sanctions forced the whites to compromise. It took decades before the younger people in the U.S. became old enough to affect policy, and when that happened, the sanctions started being placed and began to work.  With nukes and the most formidable military in Africa, many supporters of Apartheid (your racist analogs) thought that the sanctions would fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference is South Africa ( Abdul going off topic again ) had nothing to sell to the world. Israel has everything to sell and BDS will see people in the US dying. If you are a true follower of BDS then get rid of your cell phone, computer, car, washing machine, dish washer, T.V. and live without all the other goods Israel has a hand in producing. Stop the hospitals from performing life saving heart operations on your family, and refuse to take prescription meds because they are sourced from Israel. Then stop your bank accounts and only deal in gold coins because Jews/Israelis are involved in all this. Finally give up your home as you will not be paying a mortgage to the Jew/Israeli that helped get your mortgage in the first place.
Click to expand...


South Africa had nothing to sell to the world. LOL  

As for the rest of your post, it is pure nonsense.


----------



## P F Tinmore

The boycott is fine. It is not about the money as much as it is the shift in narrative.

Sherry Wolf - Israel is an Apartheid State: The case for boycott, divestment, and sanctions.


----------



## montelatici

She happens to be Jewish.  That is why we must be very careful not to criticize Jews in general.  Not all Jews are Zionists.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will work the same way it worked for the non-whites in South Africa.  There were the same voices claiming the South Africa sanctions hurt the non-whites.  In the end the sanctions forced the whites to compromise. It took decades before the younger people in the U.S. became old enough to affect policy, and when that happened, the sanctions started being placed and began to work.  With nukes and the most formidable military in Africa, many supporters of Apartheid (your racist analogs) thought that the sanctions would fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference is South Africa ( Abdul going off topic again ) had nothing to sell to the world. Israel has everything to sell and BDS will see people in the US dying. If you are a true follower of BDS then get rid of your cell phone, computer, car, washing machine, dish washer, T.V. and live without all the other goods Israel has a hand in producing. Stop the hospitals from performing life saving heart operations on your family, and refuse to take prescription meds because they are sourced from Israel. Then stop your bank accounts and only deal in gold coins because Jews/Israelis are involved in all this. Finally give up your home as you will not be paying a mortgage to the Jew/Israeli that helped get your mortgage in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South Africa had nothing to sell to the world. LOL
> 
> As for the rest of your post, it is pure nonsense.
Click to expand...





 So then Abdul enlighten the world and tell us all what S.A. had to sell that the world could not do without ?


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> She happens to be Jewish.  That is why we must be very careful not to criticize Jews in general.  Not all Jews are Zionists.





 She also happens to be a left wing activist, and in an Islamic nation would be thrown from the top of a building.


----------



## Challenger

As opposed to being thrown under the bus by her co-religionists.


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another turn up. Senate reverses divestment vote passes resolution Stanford Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undergrad senate at stanford
> 
> >>the amendment to the resolution separated the Senate from supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement<<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >>“All that matters is whether it’s a victory for divestment.”<<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, well, well. The boycott might hurt some companies like Soda Stream for a while but the end result is harmful to Palestine's economy. Relocating Soda Stream from the West Bank to Israel cost hundreds of West Bank workers their high paying jobs. Talk about cutting off the nose............
> 
> 
> 
> A push to “boycott, divest and sanction” (BDS) Israeli companies has limited impact on the credit profile of Israel, yet it directly harms its intended beneficiaries, the Palestinians. The BDS movement, including universities, pension funds and leaders of some Christian denominations (to the chagrin of many congregants), ignores economic data. And it coincides with a disturbing rise of violent anti-Semitism across Europe.
> 
> “The impact of BDS is more psychological than real so far and has had no discernible impact on Israeli trade or the broader economy,” Kristin Lindow, senior vice president at Moody's MCO +0.04% Investors Service and Moody’s lead analyst for Israel (in full disclosure, a former Moody’s colleague) told _Forbes_. “That said, the sanctions do run the risk of hurting the Palestinian economy, which is much smaller and poorer than that of Israel, as seen in the case of SodaStream.”
> 
> While the broader Israeli economy is presently shielded from BDS, one victim is SodaStream, an Israeli company manufacturing DIY soda that shuttered a West Bank factory and moved it to southern Israel. This cut hundreds of jobs for Palestinians that reportedly paid between three and five times the local prevailing wage.
> 
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts the Palestinian Economy - Forbes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So much energy spent to back the BDS but there has been so little results.  What do you think the actual dollar result vs what is spent on this movement?  What has actually been achieved?
> Soda Stream makes their product in the negev no so not within the proposition of the BDS, but it is still the poster child of the movement.  Gaza buys Israeli products but what the world to stop buying products from the WB that give jobs to palestians.  More shipments and supplies are entering G but the impression G would have everyone believe is that there is such hardship due to lack of items.
> G has refused to take to Egypt, Israel and the WB, but Israel is the stumbling block to peace?  Every nation that wants to recognize a palestinian state all agree it should be through a negotiated settlement with Israel.  Ties with Iran are close again but hamas supports ISIS.  Jordan and others in the Middle east are ready to put boots on the ground but the US is holding them back.
> There is a much larger issue than the palestinians or Israel, but the excuse is to blame Israel and the west for the ails of the world.
> The same hate that spurs ISIS is what is behind that growing anti-semitism in Europe and elsewhere.
Click to expand...


It's never been about cost-benefit analysis and the amounts spent by BDS pales into insignificance when it comes to the amount the Zionists have forked out in order to "fight" BDS.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> As opposed to being thrown under the bus by her co-religionists.








 LINK to this happening as much as people getting thrown of buildings by muslims ?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another turn up. Senate reverses divestment vote passes resolution Stanford Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undergrad senate at stanford
> 
> >>the amendment to the resolution separated the Senate from supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement<<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >>“All that matters is whether it’s a victory for divestment.”<<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, well, well. The boycott might hurt some companies like Soda Stream for a while but the end result is harmful to Palestine's economy. Relocating Soda Stream from the West Bank to Israel cost hundreds of West Bank workers their high paying jobs. Talk about cutting off the nose............
> 
> 
> 
> A push to “boycott, divest and sanction” (BDS) Israeli companies has limited impact on the credit profile of Israel, yet it directly harms its intended beneficiaries, the Palestinians. The BDS movement, including universities, pension funds and leaders of some Christian denominations (to the chagrin of many congregants), ignores economic data. And it coincides with a disturbing rise of violent anti-Semitism across Europe.
> 
> “The impact of BDS is more psychological than real so far and has had no discernible impact on Israeli trade or the broader economy,” Kristin Lindow, senior vice president at Moody's MCO +0.04% Investors Service and Moody’s lead analyst for Israel (in full disclosure, a former Moody’s colleague) told _Forbes_. “That said, the sanctions do run the risk of hurting the Palestinian economy, which is much smaller and poorer than that of Israel, as seen in the case of SodaStream.”
> 
> While the broader Israeli economy is presently shielded from BDS, one victim is SodaStream, an Israeli company manufacturing DIY soda that shuttered a West Bank factory and moved it to southern Israel. This cut hundreds of jobs for Palestinians that reportedly paid between three and five times the local prevailing wage.
> 
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts the Palestinian Economy - Forbes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So much energy spent to back the BDS but there has been so little results.  What do you think the actual dollar result vs what is spent on this movement?  What has actually been achieved?
> Soda Stream makes their product in the negev no so not within the proposition of the BDS, but it is still the poster child of the movement.  Gaza buys Israeli products but what the world to stop buying products from the WB that give jobs to palestians.  More shipments and supplies are entering G but the impression G would have everyone believe is that there is such hardship due to lack of items.
> G has refused to take to Egypt, Israel and the WB, but Israel is the stumbling block to peace?  Every nation that wants to recognize a palestinian state all agree it should be through a negotiated settlement with Israel.  Ties with Iran are close again but hamas supports ISIS.  Jordan and others in the Middle east are ready to put boots on the ground but the US is holding them back.
> There is a much larger issue than the palestinians or Israel, but the excuse is to blame Israel and the west for the ails of the world.
> The same hate that spurs ISIS is what is behind that growing anti-semitism in Europe and elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's never been about cost-benefit analysis and the amounts spent by BDS pales into insignificance when it comes to the amount the Zionists have forked out in order to "fight" BDS.
Click to expand...






 LINK to show the disparity ?


----------



## aris2chat

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> undergrad senate at stanford
> 
> >>the amendment to the resolution separated the Senate from supporting the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement<<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>“All that matters is whether it’s a victory for divestment.”<<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, well, well. The boycott might hurt some companies like Soda Stream for a while but the end result is harmful to Palestine's economy. Relocating Soda Stream from the West Bank to Israel cost hundreds of West Bank workers their high paying jobs. Talk about cutting off the nose............
> 
> 
> 
> A push to “boycott, divest and sanction” (BDS) Israeli companies has limited impact on the credit profile of Israel, yet it directly harms its intended beneficiaries, the Palestinians. The BDS movement, including universities, pension funds and leaders of some Christian denominations (to the chagrin of many congregants), ignores economic data. And it coincides with a disturbing rise of violent anti-Semitism across Europe.
> 
> “The impact of BDS is more psychological than real so far and has had no discernible impact on Israeli trade or the broader economy,” Kristin Lindow, senior vice president at Moody's MCO +0.04% Investors Service and Moody’s lead analyst for Israel (in full disclosure, a former Moody’s colleague) told _Forbes_. “That said, the sanctions do run the risk of hurting the Palestinian economy, which is much smaller and poorer than that of Israel, as seen in the case of SodaStream.”
> 
> While the broader Israeli economy is presently shielded from BDS, one victim is SodaStream, an Israeli company manufacturing DIY soda that shuttered a West Bank factory and moved it to southern Israel. This cut hundreds of jobs for Palestinians that reportedly paid between three and five times the local prevailing wage.
> 
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts the Palestinian Economy - Forbes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So much energy spent to back the BDS but there has been so little results.  What do you think the actual dollar result vs what is spent on this movement?  What has actually been achieved?
> Soda Stream makes their product in the negev no so not within the proposition of the BDS, but it is still the poster child of the movement.  Gaza buys Israeli products but what the world to stop buying products from the WB that give jobs to palestians.  More shipments and supplies are entering G but the impression G would have everyone believe is that there is such hardship due to lack of items.
> G has refused to take to Egypt, Israel and the WB, but Israel is the stumbling block to peace?  Every nation that wants to recognize a palestinian state all agree it should be through a negotiated settlement with Israel.  Ties with Iran are close again but hamas supports ISIS.  Jordan and others in the Middle east are ready to put boots on the ground but the US is holding them back.
> There is a much larger issue than the palestinians or Israel, but the excuse is to blame Israel and the west for the ails of the world.
> The same hate that spurs ISIS is what is behind that growing anti-semitism in Europe and elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's never been about cost-benefit analysis and the amounts spent by BDS pales into insignificance when it comes to the amount the Zionists have forked out in order to "fight" BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LINK to show the disparity ?
Click to expand...


when 110,000 palestinians working for Israeli companies risk loosing their jobs that pay up to 5 times the rate of palestinian companies pay, the palestinians are the ones to suffer.


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> >>“All that matters is whether it’s a victory for divestment.”<<
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well. The boycott might hurt some companies like Soda Stream for a while but the end result is harmful to Palestine's economy. Relocating Soda Stream from the West Bank to Israel cost hundreds of West Bank workers their high paying jobs. Talk about cutting off the nose............
> 
> 
> 
> A push to “boycott, divest and sanction” (BDS) Israeli companies has limited impact on the credit profile of Israel, yet it directly harms its intended beneficiaries, the Palestinians. The BDS movement, including universities, pension funds and leaders of some Christian denominations (to the chagrin of many congregants), ignores economic data. And it coincides with a disturbing rise of violent anti-Semitism across Europe.
> 
> “The impact of BDS is more psychological than real so far and has had no discernible impact on Israeli trade or the broader economy,” Kristin Lindow, senior vice president at Moody's MCO +0.04% Investors Service and Moody’s lead analyst for Israel (in full disclosure, a former Moody’s colleague) told _Forbes_. “That said, the sanctions do run the risk of hurting the Palestinian economy, which is much smaller and poorer than that of Israel, as seen in the case of SodaStream.”
> 
> While the broader Israeli economy is presently shielded from BDS, one victim is SodaStream, an Israeli company manufacturing DIY soda that shuttered a West Bank factory and moved it to southern Israel. This cut hundreds of jobs for Palestinians that reportedly paid between three and five times the local prevailing wage.
> 
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts the Palestinian Economy - Forbes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So much energy spent to back the BDS but there has been so little results.  What do you think the actual dollar result vs what is spent on this movement?  What has actually been achieved?
> Soda Stream makes their product in the negev no so not within the proposition of the BDS, but it is still the poster child of the movement.  Gaza buys Israeli products but what the world to stop buying products from the WB that give jobs to palestians.  More shipments and supplies are entering G but the impression G would have everyone believe is that there is such hardship due to lack of items.
> G has refused to take to Egypt, Israel and the WB, but Israel is the stumbling block to peace?  Every nation that wants to recognize a palestinian state all agree it should be through a negotiated settlement with Israel.  Ties with Iran are close again but hamas supports ISIS.  Jordan and others in the Middle east are ready to put boots on the ground but the US is holding them back.
> There is a much larger issue than the palestinians or Israel, but the excuse is to blame Israel and the west for the ails of the world.
> The same hate that spurs ISIS is what is behind that growing anti-semitism in Europe and elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's never been about cost-benefit analysis and the amounts spent by BDS pales into insignificance when it comes to the amount the Zionists have forked out in order to "fight" BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LINK to show the disparity ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when 110,000 palestinians working for Israeli companies risk loosing their jobs that pay up to 5 times the rate of palestinian companies pay, the palestinians are the ones to suffer.
Click to expand...


It's not so clear cut as you make out; they suffer already as this article (the most unbiased I could find) makes clear. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/w...nk-for-israeli-industry-they-oppose.html?_r=0

The article gives the workforce at 25,000 so I assume your 110,000 includes those workers that indirectly rely on the illegal Zionist Israeli economic colonisation. the article states that Palestinian workers earn roughly a third of what equivalent Israelis are paid. To quote, "“If we have our land, if we have our resources, if we have independence, if we have control of our economy, then we will give them opportunities,” Mr. Mustafa said. “Yes, they are paying them more, but who wants to be working in a settlement? This is, in a way, even worse than not giving them a job.”


----------



## Hossfly

Things aren't always what they seem.  Regarding the boycott.


Palestinians in the West Bank protest the Israeli boycott World Video McClatchy DC


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well. The boycott might hurt some companies like Soda Stream for a while but the end result is harmful to Palestine's economy. Relocating Soda Stream from the West Bank to Israel cost hundreds of West Bank workers their high paying jobs. Talk about cutting off the nose............
> 
> 
> 
> A push to “boycott, divest and sanction” (BDS) Israeli companies has limited impact on the credit profile of Israel, yet it directly harms its intended beneficiaries, the Palestinians. The BDS movement, including universities, pension funds and leaders of some Christian denominations (to the chagrin of many congregants), ignores economic data. And it coincides with a disturbing rise of violent anti-Semitism across Europe.
> 
> “The impact of BDS is more psychological than real so far and has had no discernible impact on Israeli trade or the broader economy,” Kristin Lindow, senior vice president at Moody's MCO +0.04% Investors Service and Moody’s lead analyst for Israel (in full disclosure, a former Moody’s colleague) told _Forbes_. “That said, the sanctions do run the risk of hurting the Palestinian economy, which is much smaller and poorer than that of Israel, as seen in the case of SodaStream.”
> 
> While the broader Israeli economy is presently shielded from BDS, one victim is SodaStream, an Israeli company manufacturing DIY soda that shuttered a West Bank factory and moved it to southern Israel. This cut hundreds of jobs for Palestinians that reportedly paid between three and five times the local prevailing wage.
> 
> 
> Boycott Israel Movement Stunts the Palestinian Economy - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much energy spent to back the BDS but there has been so little results.  What do you think the actual dollar result vs what is spent on this movement?  What has actually been achieved?
> Soda Stream makes their product in the negev no so not within the proposition of the BDS, but it is still the poster child of the movement.  Gaza buys Israeli products but what the world to stop buying products from the WB that give jobs to palestians.  More shipments and supplies are entering G but the impression G would have everyone believe is that there is such hardship due to lack of items.
> G has refused to take to Egypt, Israel and the WB, but Israel is the stumbling block to peace?  Every nation that wants to recognize a palestinian state all agree it should be through a negotiated settlement with Israel.  Ties with Iran are close again but hamas supports ISIS.  Jordan and others in the Middle east are ready to put boots on the ground but the US is holding them back.
> There is a much larger issue than the palestinians or Israel, but the excuse is to blame Israel and the west for the ails of the world.
> The same hate that spurs ISIS is what is behind that growing anti-semitism in Europe and elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's never been about cost-benefit analysis and the amounts spent by BDS pales into insignificance when it comes to the amount the Zionists have forked out in order to "fight" BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LINK to show the disparity ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when 110,000 palestinians working for Israeli companies risk loosing their jobs that pay up to 5 times the rate of palestinian companies pay, the palestinians are the ones to suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so clear cut as you make out; they suffer already as this article (the most unbiased I could find) makes clear.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/w...nk-for-israeli-industry-they-oppose.html?_r=0
> 
> The article gives the workforce at 25,000 so I assume your 110,000 includes those workers that indirectly rely on the illegal Zionist Israeli economic colonisation. the article states that Palestinian workers earn roughly a third of what equivalent Israelis are paid. To quote, "“If we have our land, if we have our resources, if we have independence, if we have control of our economy, then we will give them opportunities,” Mr. Mustafa said. “Yes, they are paying them more, but who wants to be working in a settlement? This is, in a way, even worse than not giving them a job.”
Click to expand...






 Then why do the Palestinians take the Jobs, anyway that is of no consequence now as the work has been taken away from them because of BDS. That is what the BDS movement has achieved thousands of Palestinians without an income and children going hungry and cold because they have no food or warm clothing. And none of it is Israel's fault is it


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much energy spent to back the BDS but there has been so little results.  What do you think the actual dollar result vs what is spent on this movement?  What has actually been achieved?
> Soda Stream makes their product in the negev no so not within the proposition of the BDS, but it is still the poster child of the movement.  Gaza buys Israeli products but what the world to stop buying products from the WB that give jobs to palestians.  More shipments and supplies are entering G but the impression G would have everyone believe is that there is such hardship due to lack of items.
> G has refused to take to Egypt, Israel and the WB, but Israel is the stumbling block to peace?  Every nation that wants to recognize a palestinian state all agree it should be through a negotiated settlement with Israel.  Ties with Iran are close again but hamas supports ISIS.  Jordan and others in the Middle east are ready to put boots on the ground but the US is holding them back.
> There is a much larger issue than the palestinians or Israel, but the excuse is to blame Israel and the west for the ails of the world.
> The same hate that spurs ISIS is what is behind that growing anti-semitism in Europe and elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's never been about cost-benefit analysis and the amounts spent by BDS pales into insignificance when it comes to the amount the Zionists have forked out in order to "fight" BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LINK to show the disparity ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when 110,000 palestinians working for Israeli companies risk loosing their jobs that pay up to 5 times the rate of palestinian companies pay, the palestinians are the ones to suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so clear cut as you make out; they suffer already as this article (the most unbiased I could find) makes clear.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/w...nk-for-israeli-industry-they-oppose.html?_r=0
> 
> The article gives the workforce at 25,000 so I assume your 110,000 includes those workers that indirectly rely on the illegal Zionist Israeli economic colonisation. the article states that Palestinian workers earn roughly a third of what equivalent Israelis are paid. To quote, "“If we have our land, if we have our resources, if we have independence, if we have control of our economy, then we will give them opportunities,” Mr. Mustafa said. “Yes, they are paying them more, but who wants to be working in a settlement? This is, in a way, even worse than not giving them a job.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do the Palestinians take the Jobs, anyway that is of no consequence now as the work has been taken away from them because of BDS. That is what the BDS movement has achieved thousands of Palestinians without an income and children going hungry and cold because they have no food or warm clothing. And none of it is Israel's fault is it
Click to expand...


*All *of it is Zionist Israel's fault, along with those Zionist stooges in the West who stand by and do nothing.


----------



## aris2chat

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much energy spent to back the BDS but there has been so little results.  What do you think the actual dollar result vs what is spent on this movement?  What has actually been achieved?
> Soda Stream makes their product in the negev no so not within the proposition of the BDS, but it is still the poster child of the movement.  Gaza buys Israeli products but what the world to stop buying products from the WB that give jobs to palestians.  More shipments and supplies are entering G but the impression G would have everyone believe is that there is such hardship due to lack of items.
> G has refused to take to Egypt, Israel and the WB, but Israel is the stumbling block to peace?  Every nation that wants to recognize a palestinian state all agree it should be through a negotiated settlement with Israel.  Ties with Iran are close again but hamas supports ISIS.  Jordan and others in the Middle east are ready to put boots on the ground but the US is holding them back.
> There is a much larger issue than the palestinians or Israel, but the excuse is to blame Israel and the west for the ails of the world.
> The same hate that spurs ISIS is what is behind that growing anti-semitism in Europe and elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's never been about cost-benefit analysis and the amounts spent by BDS pales into insignificance when it comes to the amount the Zionists have forked out in order to "fight" BDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LINK to show the disparity ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when 110,000 palestinians working for Israeli companies risk loosing their jobs that pay up to 5 times the rate of palestinian companies pay, the palestinians are the ones to suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so clear cut as you make out; they suffer already as this article (the most unbiased I could find) makes clear.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/w...nk-for-israeli-industry-they-oppose.html?_r=0
> 
> The article gives the workforce at 25,000 so I assume your 110,000 includes those workers that indirectly rely on the illegal Zionist Israeli economic colonisation. the article states that Palestinian workers earn roughly a third of what equivalent Israelis are paid. To quote, "“If we have our land, if we have our resources, if we have independence, if we have control of our economy, then we will give them opportunities,” Mr. Mustafa said. “Yes, they are paying them more, but who wants to be working in a settlement? This is, in a way, even worse than not giving them a job.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do the Palestinians take the Jobs, anyway that is of no consequence now as the work has been taken away from them because of BDS. That is what the BDS movement has achieved thousands of Palestinians without an income and children going hungry and cold because they have no food or warm clothing. And none of it is Israel's fault is it
Click to expand...


.............and the courts have yet again found that the palestinians must pay american victims families $650 million for their loss.  The lack of peace is going to cost the palestinians dearly.  The lack of development on gas drilling, the withholding of tariffs, the withholding of funds from promised by world donors let along any new donations............


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's never been about cost-benefit analysis and the amounts spent by BDS pales into insignificance when it comes to the amount the Zionists have forked out in order to "fight" BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK to show the disparity ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when 110,000 palestinians working for Israeli companies risk loosing their jobs that pay up to 5 times the rate of palestinian companies pay, the palestinians are the ones to suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so clear cut as you make out; they suffer already as this article (the most unbiased I could find) makes clear.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/w...nk-for-israeli-industry-they-oppose.html?_r=0
> 
> The article gives the workforce at 25,000 so I assume your 110,000 includes those workers that indirectly rely on the illegal Zionist Israeli economic colonisation. the article states that Palestinian workers earn roughly a third of what equivalent Israelis are paid. To quote, "“If we have our land, if we have our resources, if we have independence, if we have control of our economy, then we will give them opportunities,” Mr. Mustafa said. “Yes, they are paying them more, but who wants to be working in a settlement? This is, in a way, even worse than not giving them a job.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do the Palestinians take the Jobs, anyway that is of no consequence now as the work has been taken away from them because of BDS. That is what the BDS movement has achieved thousands of Palestinians without an income and children going hungry and cold because they have no food or warm clothing. And none of it is Israel's fault is it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .............and the courts have yet again found that the palestinians must pay american victims families $650 million for their loss.  The lack of peace is going to cost the palestinians dearly.  The lack of development on gas drilling, the withholding of tariffs, the withholding of funds from promised by world donors let along any new donations............
Click to expand...


...and US Civil Law has jurisdiction over Palestine? That's interesting. If that's the case, Palestinians might be able to bring class action suits against American weapons manufacturers in American courts which could run into $ billions, given the number of Palestinians killed by American manufactured weapons systems.

What makes you think if BDS didn't exist Palestine would be able to develop it's own resources and conduct its own financial affairs without constant sabotage and interference from Zionist Israel?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's never been about cost-benefit analysis and the amounts spent by BDS pales into insignificance when it comes to the amount the Zionists have forked out in order to "fight" BDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK to show the disparity ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when 110,000 palestinians working for Israeli companies risk loosing their jobs that pay up to 5 times the rate of palestinian companies pay, the palestinians are the ones to suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so clear cut as you make out; they suffer already as this article (the most unbiased I could find) makes clear.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/w...nk-for-israeli-industry-they-oppose.html?_r=0
> 
> The article gives the workforce at 25,000 so I assume your 110,000 includes those workers that indirectly rely on the illegal Zionist Israeli economic colonisation. the article states that Palestinian workers earn roughly a third of what equivalent Israelis are paid. To quote, "“If we have our land, if we have our resources, if we have independence, if we have control of our economy, then we will give them opportunities,” Mr. Mustafa said. “Yes, they are paying them more, but who wants to be working in a settlement? This is, in a way, even worse than not giving them a job.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do the Palestinians take the Jobs, anyway that is of no consequence now as the work has been taken away from them because of BDS. That is what the BDS movement has achieved thousands of Palestinians without an income and children going hungry and cold because they have no food or warm clothing. And none of it is Israel's fault is it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *All *of it is Zionist Israel's fault, along with those Zionist stooges in the West who stand by and do nothing.
Click to expand...




 I suppose the bad weather that caused the floods was the Zionists fault as well, by the way still waiting for your definition.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> LINK to show the disparity ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when 110,000 palestinians working for Israeli companies risk loosing their jobs that pay up to 5 times the rate of palestinian companies pay, the palestinians are the ones to suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so clear cut as you make out; they suffer already as this article (the most unbiased I could find) makes clear.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/w...nk-for-israeli-industry-they-oppose.html?_r=0
> 
> The article gives the workforce at 25,000 so I assume your 110,000 includes those workers that indirectly rely on the illegal Zionist Israeli economic colonisation. the article states that Palestinian workers earn roughly a third of what equivalent Israelis are paid. To quote, "“If we have our land, if we have our resources, if we have independence, if we have control of our economy, then we will give them opportunities,” Mr. Mustafa said. “Yes, they are paying them more, but who wants to be working in a settlement? This is, in a way, even worse than not giving them a job.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do the Palestinians take the Jobs, anyway that is of no consequence now as the work has been taken away from them because of BDS. That is what the BDS movement has achieved thousands of Palestinians without an income and children going hungry and cold because they have no food or warm clothing. And none of it is Israel's fault is it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .............and the courts have yet again found that the palestinians must pay american victims families $650 million for their loss.  The lack of peace is going to cost the palestinians dearly.  The lack of development on gas drilling, the withholding of tariffs, the withholding of funds from promised by world donors let along any new donations............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and US Civil Law has jurisdiction over Palestine? That's interesting. If that's the case, Palestinians might be able to bring class action suits against American weapons manufacturers in American courts which could run into $ billions, given the number of Palestinians killed by American manufactured weapons systems.
> 
> What makes you think if BDS didn't exist Palestine would be able to develop it's own resources and conduct its own financial affairs without constant sabotage and interference from Zionist Israel?
Click to expand...





 Yes if any Palestinian sets foot in America, so I wonder how they will fare when the courts go after them.

 They can try but they are bound to fail on one small technicality, they started the violence and so they are to blame.

 What makes you think that the Palestinians would give up their handouts to work for a living, they have not managed to do it yet after 27 years


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> when 110,000 palestinians working for Israeli companies risk loosing their jobs that pay up to 5 times the rate of palestinian companies pay, the palestinians are the ones to suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so clear cut as you make out; they suffer already as this article (the most unbiased I could find) makes clear.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/w...nk-for-israeli-industry-they-oppose.html?_r=0
> 
> The article gives the workforce at 25,000 so I assume your 110,000 includes those workers that indirectly rely on the illegal Zionist Israeli economic colonisation. the article states that Palestinian workers earn roughly a third of what equivalent Israelis are paid. To quote, "“If we have our land, if we have our resources, if we have independence, if we have control of our economy, then we will give them opportunities,” Mr. Mustafa said. “Yes, they are paying them more, but who wants to be working in a settlement? This is, in a way, even worse than not giving them a job.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do the Palestinians take the Jobs, anyway that is of no consequence now as the work has been taken away from them because of BDS. That is what the BDS movement has achieved thousands of Palestinians without an income and children going hungry and cold because they have no food or warm clothing. And none of it is Israel's fault is it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .............and the courts have yet again found that the palestinians must pay american victims families $650 million for their loss.  The lack of peace is going to cost the palestinians dearly.  The lack of development on gas drilling, the withholding of tariffs, the withholding of funds from promised by world donors let along any new donations............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and US Civil Law has jurisdiction over Palestine? That's interesting. If that's the case, Palestinians might be able to bring class action suits against American weapons manufacturers in American courts which could run into $ billions, given the number of Palestinians killed by American manufactured weapons systems.
> 
> What makes you think if BDS didn't exist Palestine would be able to develop it's own resources and conduct its own financial affairs without constant sabotage and interference from Zionist Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if any Palestinian sets foot in America, so I wonder how they will fare when the courts go after them.
> 
> They can try but they are bound to fail on one small technicality, they started the violence and so they are to blame.
> 
> What makes you think that the Palestinians would give up their handouts to work for a living, they have not managed to do it yet after 27 years
Click to expand...

They can try but they are bound to fail on one small technicality, they started the violence and so they are to blame.​
So, when did the Palestinians go to Europe and attack the Zionists?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so clear cut as you make out; they suffer already as this article (the most unbiased I could find) makes clear.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/w...nk-for-israeli-industry-they-oppose.html?_r=0
> 
> The article gives the workforce at 25,000 so I assume your 110,000 includes those workers that indirectly rely on the illegal Zionist Israeli economic colonisation. the article states that Palestinian workers earn roughly a third of what equivalent Israelis are paid. To quote, "“If we have our land, if we have our resources, if we have independence, if we have control of our economy, then we will give them opportunities,” Mr. Mustafa said. “Yes, they are paying them more, but who wants to be working in a settlement? This is, in a way, even worse than not giving them a job.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do the Palestinians take the Jobs, anyway that is of no consequence now as the work has been taken away from them because of BDS. That is what the BDS movement has achieved thousands of Palestinians without an income and children going hungry and cold because they have no food or warm clothing. And none of it is Israel's fault is it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .............and the courts have yet again found that the palestinians must pay american victims families $650 million for their loss.  The lack of peace is going to cost the palestinians dearly.  The lack of development on gas drilling, the withholding of tariffs, the withholding of funds from promised by world donors let along any new donations............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and US Civil Law has jurisdiction over Palestine? That's interesting. If that's the case, Palestinians might be able to bring class action suits against American weapons manufacturers in American courts which could run into $ billions, given the number of Palestinians killed by American manufactured weapons systems.
> 
> What makes you think if BDS didn't exist Palestine would be able to develop it's own resources and conduct its own financial affairs without constant sabotage and interference from Zionist Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if any Palestinian sets foot in America, so I wonder how they will fare when the courts go after them.
> 
> They can try but they are bound to fail on one small technicality, they started the violence and so they are to blame.
> 
> What makes you think that the Palestinians would give up their handouts to work for a living, they have not managed to do it yet after 27 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can try but they are bound to fail on one small technicality, they started the violence and so they are to blame.​
> So, when did the Palestinians go to Europe and attack the Zionists?
Click to expand...






 Munich Olympics for starters, then the attack on London Transport and WTC.   But they have been using Palestine as an excuse for a long time now in Europe, which is why anti semitic racial attacks are increasingg


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do the Palestinians take the Jobs, anyway that is of no consequence now as the work has been taken away from them because of BDS. That is what the BDS movement has achieved thousands of Palestinians without an income and children going hungry and cold because they have no food or warm clothing. And none of it is Israel's fault is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............and the courts have yet again found that the palestinians must pay american victims families $650 million for their loss.  The lack of peace is going to cost the palestinians dearly.  The lack of development on gas drilling, the withholding of tariffs, the withholding of funds from promised by world donors let along any new donations............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and US Civil Law has jurisdiction over Palestine? That's interesting. If that's the case, Palestinians might be able to bring class action suits against American weapons manufacturers in American courts which could run into $ billions, given the number of Palestinians killed by American manufactured weapons systems.
> 
> What makes you think if BDS didn't exist Palestine would be able to develop it's own resources and conduct its own financial affairs without constant sabotage and interference from Zionist Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if any Palestinian sets foot in America, so I wonder how they will fare when the courts go after them.
> 
> They can try but they are bound to fail on one small technicality, they started the violence and so they are to blame.
> 
> What makes you think that the Palestinians would give up their handouts to work for a living, they have not managed to do it yet after 27 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can try but they are bound to fail on one small technicality, they started the violence and so they are to blame.​
> So, when did the Palestinians go to Europe and attack the Zionists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munich Olympics for starters, then the attack on London Transport and WTC.   But they have been using Palestine as an excuse for a long time now in Europe, which is why anti semitic racial attacks are increasingg
Click to expand...

And that started the war a hundred years ago?

Nice try to deceive.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> .............and the courts have yet again found that the palestinians must pay american victims families $650 million for their loss.  The lack of peace is going to cost the palestinians dearly.  The lack of development on gas drilling, the withholding of tariffs, the withholding of funds from promised by world donors let along any new donations............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and US Civil Law has jurisdiction over Palestine? That's interesting. If that's the case, Palestinians might be able to bring class action suits against American weapons manufacturers in American courts which could run into $ billions, given the number of Palestinians killed by American manufactured weapons systems.
> 
> What makes you think if BDS didn't exist Palestine would be able to develop it's own resources and conduct its own financial affairs without constant sabotage and interference from Zionist Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if any Palestinian sets foot in America, so I wonder how they will fare when the courts go after them.
> 
> They can try but they are bound to fail on one small technicality, they started the violence and so they are to blame.
> 
> What makes you think that the Palestinians would give up their handouts to work for a living, they have not managed to do it yet after 27 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can try but they are bound to fail on one small technicality, they started the violence and so they are to blame.​
> So, when did the Palestinians go to Europe and attack the Zionists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munich Olympics for starters, then the attack on London Transport and WTC.   But they have been using Palestine as an excuse for a long time now in Europe, which is why anti semitic racial attacks are increasingg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that started the war a hundred years ago?
> 
> Nice try to deceive.
Click to expand...





 What started the war was a psychopathic mentally deranged false prophet who mass murdered all the men from a Jewish tribe in Medina, then had it as a command from his moon godling  to KILL ALL THE JEWS. 1400 years later and the Jews have turned against the arab muslims and the arab muslims cant see that 1400 years of mass murder have hardened the Jews resolve


----------



## Hossfly

*After BDS Won*


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Israel Fights Back Against BDS*

**


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *Israel Fights Back Against BDS*
> 
> **





The world is sick and tired of the palestian and looney left posturing so have started using existing laws to combat the BDS movement. Just look at the US removing funding from Universities that have a BDS policy, the arrests in Europe on racism charges for DDS activists. Why not just admit that it has failed to have any impact on Israel and has put many Palestinians out of work in the process


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Fights Back Against BDS*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world is sick and tired of the palestian and looney left posturing so have started using existing laws to combat the BDS movement. Just look at the US removing funding from Universities that have a BDS policy, the arrests in Europe on racism charges for DDS activists. Why not just admit that it has failed to have any impact on Israel and has put many Palestinians out of work in the process
Click to expand...

Indeed, they are getting desperate to silence BDS.

It is not working though. False claims of racism have mostly failed.


----------



## Challenger

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Fights Back Against BDS*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world is sick and tired of the palestian and looney left posturing so have started using existing laws to combat the BDS movement. Just look at the US removing funding from Universities that have a BDS policy, the arrests in Europe on racism charges for DDS activists. Why not just admit that it has failed to have any impact on Israel and has put many Palestinians out of work in the process
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they are getting desperate to silence BDS.
> 
> It is not working though. False claims of racism have mostly failed.
Click to expand...


Proves BDS is winning once those in power try to ban it; people power can change the world.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Fights Back Against BDS*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world is sick and tired of the palestian and looney left posturing so have started using existing laws to combat the BDS movement. Just look at the US removing funding from Universities that have a BDS policy, the arrests in Europe on racism charges for DDS activists. Why not just admit that it has failed to have any impact on Israel and has put many Palestinians out of work in the process
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they are getting desperate to silence BDS.
> 
> It is not working though. False claims of racism have mostly failed.
Click to expand...




 Not looking at the numbers arrested, charged and then appearing in court. The Laws in Europe are a lot more stringent to the laws in the US. That is why the BDS is failing the world over while Isreal's economy goes from strength to strength. We cant afford to lose our computers, cars, white goods, cheaper medical supplies and medicines just to satisfy a handful of neo Marxist bleeding heart Liberal pinkos. So BDS in bound to fail outside of the looney left and islamonazi communities.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Fights Back Against BDS*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world is sick and tired of the palestian and looney left posturing so have started using existing laws to combat the BDS movement. Just look at the US removing funding from Universities that have a BDS policy, the arrests in Europe on racism charges for DDS activists. Why not just admit that it has failed to have any impact on Israel and has put many Palestinians out of work in the process
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they are getting desperate to silence BDS.
> 
> It is not working though. False claims of racism have mostly failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proves BDS is winning once those in power try to ban it; people power can change the world.
Click to expand...



 Sure and that is why the followers of BDS are so thin on the ground, and make sure they only operate in looney left areas. Not many of them left and Tower Hamlets is closed to them as they don't allow them to drink cheap cider.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Fights Back Against BDS*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world is sick and tired of the palestian and looney left posturing so have started using existing laws to combat the BDS movement. Just look at the US removing funding from Universities that have a BDS policy, the arrests in Europe on racism charges for DDS activists. Why not just admit that it has failed to have any impact on Israel and has put many Palestinians out of work in the process
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they are getting desperate to silence BDS.
> 
> It is not working though. False claims of racism have mostly failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking at the numbers arrested, charged and then appearing in court. The Laws in Europe are a lot more stringent to the laws in the US. That is why the BDS is failing the world over while Isreal's economy goes from strength to strength. We cant afford to lose our computers, cars, white goods, cheaper medical supplies and medicines just to satisfy a handful of neo Marxist bleeding heart Liberal pinkos. So BDS in bound to fail outside of the looney left and islamonazi communities.
Click to expand...

*Boycott activists beat Israel lobby in French high court*

Palestine solidarity activists in France are celebrating a victory in the country’s highest criminal appeals court this week, affirming the earlier acquittal of an activist in a case stemming from protests calling for the boycott of Israeli goods.

*Final ruling*
In a 19 November judgment, the Court of Cassation – the highest criminal court of appeal – affirmed the acquittals and ruled that the *pro-Israel groups had no standing to bring an action.*

*Implications*
“The lack of standing of the France-Israel Chamber of Commerce has been confirmed, at least for all the current cases,” CAPJPO-EuroPalestine said in a statement lauding the court’s decision.

Several other cases against activists are still making their way through lower courts in several cities.

The ruling, moreover, “confirms the legality of the boycott Israel campaign as long as this state, its government and its army trample on the most elementary rights of the Palestinian people,” the statement adds.

Boycott activists beat Israel lobby in French high court The Electronic Intifada


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Fights Back Against BDS*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world is sick and tired of the palestian and looney left posturing so have started using existing laws to combat the BDS movement. Just look at the US removing funding from Universities that have a BDS policy, the arrests in Europe on racism charges for DDS activists. Why not just admit that it has failed to have any impact on Israel and has put many Palestinians out of work in the process
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they are getting desperate to silence BDS.
> 
> It is not working though. False claims of racism have mostly failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking at the numbers arrested, charged and then appearing in court. The Laws in Europe are a lot more stringent to the laws in the US. That is why the BDS is failing the world over while Isreal's economy goes from strength to strength. We cant afford to lose our computers, cars, white goods, cheaper medical supplies and medicines just to satisfy a handful of neo Marxist bleeding heart Liberal pinkos. So BDS in bound to fail outside of the looney left and islamonazi communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Boycott activists beat Israel lobby in French high court*
> 
> Palestine solidarity activists in France are celebrating a victory in the country’s highest criminal appeals court this week, affirming the earlier acquittal of an activist in a case stemming from protests calling for the boycott of Israeli goods.
> 
> *Final ruling*
> In a 19 November judgment, the Court of Cassation – the highest criminal court of appeal – affirmed the acquittals and ruled that the *pro-Israel groups had no standing to bring an action.*
> 
> *Implications*
> “The lack of standing of the France-Israel Chamber of Commerce has been confirmed, at least for all the current cases,” CAPJPO-EuroPalestine said in a statement lauding the court’s decision.
> 
> Several other cases against activists are still making their way through lower courts in several cities.
> 
> The ruling, moreover, “confirms the legality of the boycott Israel campaign as long as this state, its government and its army trample on the most elementary rights of the Palestinian people,” the statement adds.
> 
> Boycott activists beat Israel lobby in French high court The Electronic Intifada
Click to expand...





 This is when you know you have lost when the people you are trying to help turn against your ideals

Palestinian Authority urged to release BDS activists Amnesty Al Bawaba

 The P.A. know how damaging the BDS is to the people and the government in the long run


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Fights Back Against BDS*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world is sick and tired of the palestian and looney left posturing so have started using existing laws to combat the BDS movement. Just look at the US removing funding from Universities that have a BDS policy, the arrests in Europe on racism charges for DDS activists. Why not just admit that it has failed to have any impact on Israel and has put many Palestinians out of work in the process
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they are getting desperate to silence BDS.
> 
> It is not working though. False claims of racism have mostly failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking at the numbers arrested, charged and then appearing in court. The Laws in Europe are a lot more stringent to the laws in the US. That is why the BDS is failing the world over while Isreal's economy goes from strength to strength. We cant afford to lose our computers, cars, white goods, cheaper medical supplies and medicines just to satisfy a handful of neo Marxist bleeding heart Liberal pinkos. So BDS in bound to fail outside of the looney left and islamonazi communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Boycott activists beat Israel lobby in French high court*
> 
> Palestine solidarity activists in France are celebrating a victory in the country’s highest criminal appeals court this week, affirming the earlier acquittal of an activist in a case stemming from protests calling for the boycott of Israeli goods.
> 
> *Final ruling*
> In a 19 November judgment, the Court of Cassation – the highest criminal court of appeal – affirmed the acquittals and ruled that the *pro-Israel groups had no standing to bring an action.*
> 
> *Implications*
> “The lack of standing of the France-Israel Chamber of Commerce has been confirmed, at least for all the current cases,” CAPJPO-EuroPalestine said in a statement lauding the court’s decision.
> 
> Several other cases against activists are still making their way through lower courts in several cities.
> 
> The ruling, moreover, “confirms the legality of the boycott Israel campaign as long as this state, its government and its army trample on the most elementary rights of the Palestinian people,” the statement adds.
> 
> Boycott activists beat Israel lobby in French high court The Electronic Intifada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is when you know you have lost when the people you are trying to help turn against your ideals
> 
> Palestinian Authority urged to release BDS activists Amnesty Al Bawaba
> 
> The P.A. know how damaging the BDS is to the people and the government in the long run
Click to expand...

No surprise. The PA security works for Israel.

How about those court rulings?


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Fights Back Against BDS*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world is sick and tired of the palestian and looney left posturing so have started using existing laws to combat the BDS movement. Just look at the US removing funding from Universities that have a BDS policy, the arrests in Europe on racism charges for DDS activists. Why not just admit that it has failed to have any impact on Israel and has put many Palestinians out of work in the process
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they are getting desperate to silence BDS.
> 
> It is not working though. False claims of racism have mostly failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proves BDS is winning once those in power try to ban it; people power can change the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure and that is why the followers of BDS are so thin on the ground, and make sure they only operate in looney left areas. Not many of them left and Tower Hamlets is closed to them as they don't allow them to drink cheap cider.
Click to expand...


Only in your wettest dreams.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The world is sick and tired of the palestian and looney left posturing so have started using existing laws to combat the BDS movement. Just look at the US removing funding from Universities that have a BDS policy, the arrests in Europe on racism charges for DDS activists. Why not just admit that it has failed to have any impact on Israel and has put many Palestinians out of work in the process
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, they are getting desperate to silence BDS.
> 
> It is not working though. False claims of racism have mostly failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking at the numbers arrested, charged and then appearing in court. The Laws in Europe are a lot more stringent to the laws in the US. That is why the BDS is failing the world over while Isreal's economy goes from strength to strength. We cant afford to lose our computers, cars, white goods, cheaper medical supplies and medicines just to satisfy a handful of neo Marxist bleeding heart Liberal pinkos. So BDS in bound to fail outside of the looney left and islamonazi communities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Boycott activists beat Israel lobby in French high court*
> 
> Palestine solidarity activists in France are celebrating a victory in the country’s highest criminal appeals court this week, affirming the earlier acquittal of an activist in a case stemming from protests calling for the boycott of Israeli goods.
> 
> *Final ruling*
> In a 19 November judgment, the Court of Cassation – the highest criminal court of appeal – affirmed the acquittals and ruled that the *pro-Israel groups had no standing to bring an action.*
> 
> *Implications*
> “The lack of standing of the France-Israel Chamber of Commerce has been confirmed, at least for all the current cases,” CAPJPO-EuroPalestine said in a statement lauding the court’s decision.
> 
> Several other cases against activists are still making their way through lower courts in several cities.
> 
> The ruling, moreover, “confirms the legality of the boycott Israel campaign as long as this state, its government and its army trample on the most elementary rights of the Palestinian people,” the statement adds.
> 
> Boycott activists beat Israel lobby in French high court The Electronic Intifada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is when you know you have lost when the people you are trying to help turn against your ideals
> 
> Palestinian Authority urged to release BDS activists Amnesty Al Bawaba
> 
> The P.A. know how damaging the BDS is to the people and the government in the long run
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No surprise. The PA security works for Israel.
> 
> How about those court rulings?
Click to expand...






 Don't you mean court ruling from 2 years ago, and none since in favour of the BDS movement


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel Fights Back Against BDS*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world is sick and tired of the palestian and looney left posturing so have started using existing laws to combat the BDS movement. Just look at the US removing funding from Universities that have a BDS policy, the arrests in Europe on racism charges for DDS activists. Why not just admit that it has failed to have any impact on Israel and has put many Palestinians out of work in the process
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, they are getting desperate to silence BDS.
> 
> It is not working though. False claims of racism have mostly failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proves BDS is winning once those in power try to ban it; people power can change the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure and that is why the followers of BDS are so thin on the ground, and make sure they only operate in looney left areas. Not many of them left and Tower Hamlets is closed to them as they don't allow them to drink cheap cider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your wettest dreams.
Click to expand...




 Have not seen any in my neck of the woods for the last 20 years, and then they were mixed up with Peta, Alf and the Greens and were run out of town very quickly


----------



## Hossfly

Looks as though the Methodists are wising up about BDS.


Have the Methodists finally tired of the BDS movement hijacking their annual conference in an effort to promote their biased highly politicized agenda?

Seems likely.

Recently publicized guidelines by the General Board of Pension and Health Benefits of the United Methodist Church seem specifically designed to ward off the BDS movement’s near pathological obsession with Israel. The pension board manages over $21 billion in assets for over 91,000 participants, including clergy and lay staff.

The General Board and its Wespath investment management division have recently announced the implementation of new investment guidelines, using environmental and human rights factors for determining ethically sound investments

Has the United Methodist Church Rejected Divestment - BDS News Boycotts Divestments and Sanctions BDS - SPME Scholars for Peace in the Middle East


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>









About 20 looney left and muslims protesting and they will soon be going to the next "flavour of the month" protest. Strange how they never protest against arab muslim atrocities or illegal weapons fired at Israeli children


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 20 looney left and muslims protesting and they will soon be going to the next "flavour of the month" protest. Strange how they never protest against arab muslim atrocities or illegal weapons fired at Israeli children
Click to expand...

What "illegal" weapons?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 20 looney left and muslims protesting and they will soon be going to the next "flavour of the month" protest. Strange how they never protest against arab muslim atrocities or illegal weapons fired at Israeli children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "illegal" weapons?
Click to expand...





 Qassams



On January 18, 2009, United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon said "for the sake of the people of Gaza, I urge in the strongest possible terms Hamas to stop firing rockets."[230] On January 20, while visiting Sderot, the Secretary General called the rocket attacks "appalling and unacceptable". He added that the projectiles are indiscriminate weapons, and that Hamas attacks are violations of basic humanitarian law.[231] Earlier, in November 2007, Ban had condemned a rocket attack launched from a UN-run Gaza school.[232]

On February 17, 2008, John Holmes, United Nations Under-Secretary-General for Humanitarian Affairs and Emergency Relief Coordinator said while visiting Sderot, "The people of Sderot and the surrounding area have had to live with these unacceptable and indiscriminate rocket attacks for seven years now. There is no doubt about the physical and psychological suffering these attacks are causing. I condemn them utterly and call on those responsible to stop them now without conditions".[233]

Following a July 30, 2010, Palestinian Grad missile attack on the heart of Ashkelon, United Nations Middle East envoy Robert Serry said that indiscriminate rocket fire against civilians was completely unacceptable, and constituted a terrorist attack


The attacks have been condemned as war crimes, both because they usually target civilians and because the weapons' inaccuracy would disproportionately endanger civilians even if military targets were chosen. Human Rights Watch has also condemned the attackers for firing from near residential structures, thus putting Gazan civilians at unnecessary risk.[33] According to Israeli human rights group B'Tselem,

Palestinian organizations that fire Qassam rockets openly declare that they intend to strike, among other targets, Israeli civilians. Attacks aimed at civilians are immoral and illegal, and the intentional killing of civilians is a grave breach under the Fourth Geneva Convention, a war crime, and cannot be justified, whatever the circumstances. Furthermore, Qassam rockets are themselves illegal, even when aimed at military objects, because the rockets are so imprecise and endanger civilians in the area from which the rockets are fired as well as where they land, thus violating two fundamental principles of the laws of war: distinction and proportionality


Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 20 looney left and muslims protesting and they will soon be going to the next "flavour of the month" protest. Strange how they never protest against arab muslim atrocities or illegal weapons fired at Israeli children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "illegal" weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qassams
> 
> 
> 
> On January 18, 2009, United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon said "for the sake of the people of Gaza, I urge in the strongest possible terms Hamas to stop firing rockets."[230] On January 20, while visiting Sderot, the Secretary General called the rocket attacks "appalling and unacceptable". He added that the projectiles are indiscriminate weapons, and that Hamas attacks are violations of basic humanitarian law.[231] Earlier, in November 2007, Ban had condemned a rocket attack launched from a UN-run Gaza school.[232]
> 
> On February 17, 2008, John Holmes, United Nations Under-Secretary-General for Humanitarian Affairs and Emergency Relief Coordinator said while visiting Sderot, "The people of Sderot and the surrounding area have had to live with these unacceptable and indiscriminate rocket attacks for seven years now. There is no doubt about the physical and psychological suffering these attacks are causing. I condemn them utterly and call on those responsible to stop them now without conditions".[233]
> 
> Following a July 30, 2010, Palestinian Grad missile attack on the heart of Ashkelon, United Nations Middle East envoy Robert Serry said that indiscriminate rocket fire against civilians was completely unacceptable, and constituted a terrorist attack
> 
> 
> The attacks have been condemned as war crimes, both because they usually target civilians and because the weapons' inaccuracy would disproportionately endanger civilians even if military targets were chosen. Human Rights Watch has also condemned the attackers for firing from near residential structures, thus putting Gazan civilians at unnecessary risk.[33] According to Israeli human rights group B'Tselem,
> 
> Palestinian organizations that fire Qassam rockets openly declare that they intend to strike, among other targets, Israeli civilians. Attacks aimed at civilians are immoral and illegal, and the intentional killing of civilians is a grave breach under the Fourth Geneva Convention, a war crime, and cannot be justified, whatever the circumstances. Furthermore, Qassam rockets are themselves illegal, even when aimed at military objects, because the rockets are so imprecise and endanger civilians in the area from which the rockets are fired as well as where they land, thus violating two fundamental principles of the laws of war: distinction and proportionality
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Key issue here.

On January 18, 2009, United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon said "for the sake of the people of Gaza, I urge in the strongest possible terms Hamas to stop firing rockets."[230] On January 20, while visiting Sderot, the Secretary General called the rocket attacks "appalling and unacceptable".​
There are UN resolutions sitting around collecting dust that if implemented would bring this conflict to an end.

Moon should stop wagging his finger at the Palestinians and start looking at himself. The UN needs to start doing its job.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 20 looney left and muslims protesting and they will soon be going to the next "flavour of the month" protest. Strange how they never protest against arab muslim atrocities or illegal weapons fired at Israeli children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "illegal" weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qassams
> 
> 
> 
> On January 18, 2009, United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon said "for the sake of the people of Gaza, I urge in the strongest possible terms Hamas to stop firing rockets."[230] On January 20, while visiting Sderot, the Secretary General called the rocket attacks "appalling and unacceptable". He added that the projectiles are indiscriminate weapons, and that Hamas attacks are violations of basic humanitarian law.[231] Earlier, in November 2007, Ban had condemned a rocket attack launched from a UN-run Gaza school.[232]
> 
> On February 17, 2008, John Holmes, United Nations Under-Secretary-General for Humanitarian Affairs and Emergency Relief Coordinator said while visiting Sderot, "The people of Sderot and the surrounding area have had to live with these unacceptable and indiscriminate rocket attacks for seven years now. There is no doubt about the physical and psychological suffering these attacks are causing. I condemn them utterly and call on those responsible to stop them now without conditions".[233]
> 
> Following a July 30, 2010, Palestinian Grad missile attack on the heart of Ashkelon, United Nations Middle East envoy Robert Serry said that indiscriminate rocket fire against civilians was completely unacceptable, and constituted a terrorist attack
> 
> 
> The attacks have been condemned as war crimes, both because they usually target civilians and because the weapons' inaccuracy would disproportionately endanger civilians even if military targets were chosen. Human Rights Watch has also condemned the attackers for firing from near residential structures, thus putting Gazan civilians at unnecessary risk.[33] According to Israeli human rights group B'Tselem,
> 
> Palestinian organizations that fire Qassam rockets openly declare that they intend to strike, among other targets, Israeli civilians. Attacks aimed at civilians are immoral and illegal, and the intentional killing of civilians is a grave breach under the Fourth Geneva Convention, a war crime, and cannot be justified, whatever the circumstances. Furthermore, Qassam rockets are themselves illegal, even when aimed at military objects, because the rockets are so imprecise and endanger civilians in the area from which the rockets are fired as well as where they land, thus violating two fundamental principles of the laws of war: distinction and proportionality
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key issue here.
> 
> On January 18, 2009, United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon said "for the sake of the people of Gaza, I urge in the strongest possible terms Hamas to stop firing rockets."[230] On January 20, while visiting Sderot, the Secretary General called the rocket attacks "appalling and unacceptable".​
> There are UN resolutions sitting around collecting dust that if implemented would bring this conflict to an end.
> 
> Moon should stop wagging his finger at the Palestinians and start looking at himself. The UN needs to start doing its job.
Click to expand...


It's been a looooong time since the U.N needed to start doing their job


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 20 looney left and muslims protesting and they will soon be going to the next "flavour of the month" protest. Strange how they never protest against arab muslim atrocities or illegal weapons fired at Israeli children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "illegal" weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qassams
> 
> 
> 
> On January 18, 2009, United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon said "for the sake of the people of Gaza, I urge in the strongest possible terms Hamas to stop firing rockets."[230] On January 20, while visiting Sderot, the Secretary General called the rocket attacks "appalling and unacceptable". He added that the projectiles are indiscriminate weapons, and that Hamas attacks are violations of basic humanitarian law.[231] Earlier, in November 2007, Ban had condemned a rocket attack launched from a UN-run Gaza school.[232]
> 
> On February 17, 2008, John Holmes, United Nations Under-Secretary-General for Humanitarian Affairs and Emergency Relief Coordinator said while visiting Sderot, "The people of Sderot and the surrounding area have had to live with these unacceptable and indiscriminate rocket attacks for seven years now. There is no doubt about the physical and psychological suffering these attacks are causing. I condemn them utterly and call on those responsible to stop them now without conditions".[233]
> 
> Following a July 30, 2010, Palestinian Grad missile attack on the heart of Ashkelon, United Nations Middle East envoy Robert Serry said that indiscriminate rocket fire against civilians was completely unacceptable, and constituted a terrorist attack
> 
> 
> The attacks have been condemned as war crimes, both because they usually target civilians and because the weapons' inaccuracy would disproportionately endanger civilians even if military targets were chosen. Human Rights Watch has also condemned the attackers for firing from near residential structures, thus putting Gazan civilians at unnecessary risk.[33] According to Israeli human rights group B'Tselem,
> 
> Palestinian organizations that fire Qassam rockets openly declare that they intend to strike, among other targets, Israeli civilians. Attacks aimed at civilians are immoral and illegal, and the intentional killing of civilians is a grave breach under the Fourth Geneva Convention, a war crime, and cannot be justified, whatever the circumstances. Furthermore, Qassam rockets are themselves illegal, even when aimed at military objects, because the rockets are so imprecise and endanger civilians in the area from which the rockets are fired as well as where they land, thus violating two fundamental principles of the laws of war: distinction and proportionality
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key issue here.
> 
> On January 18, 2009, United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon said "for the sake of the people of Gaza, I urge in the strongest possible terms Hamas to stop firing rockets."[230] On January 20, while visiting Sderot, the Secretary General called the rocket attacks "appalling and unacceptable".​
> There are UN resolutions sitting around collecting dust that if implemented would bring this conflict to an end.
> 
> Moon should stop wagging his finger at the Palestinians and start looking at himself. The UN needs to start doing its job.
Click to expand...





 What job is that then as they have no authority in Israel what so ever. They can only recommend an action they cant enforce it without the acceptance of every member state, and then the member states backing up the enforcement by agreeing to provide troops. So those UN resolutions are not worth the paper they are written on, and can not be enforced. The only way to bring this conflict to an end is to impose sanctions on hamas and Iran and stop funding hamas through the UNWRA


----------



## montelatici

One way to end the conflict is for the European colonists and their offspring to return to where they came from, with appropriate compensation, of course.  And, the UN members that agreed to the crazy plan to bring hundreds of thousands of Europeans to Palestine, should pay the compensation.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## eots

CMike said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beelzebub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel is a very flawed man.
> 
> Alcoholic, wife abuser.  And uneducated.
> 
> If only he had read my easy guide to Israel, telling him that Judaism is not Zionism, but Zionism is the pro war political movement, his outburst might have been hushed up, to prevent Americans from beginning to understand the difference.
> 
> How has his career been since?
> No!  You don't say!
> Well, that is the price of a poor education.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee willikers! I never suspected Zionism was a pro-war political movement. How 'bout that! Learn something new every day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists went to Palestine to take over the country.
> 
> Did they expect that to be a peaceful endeavor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the arabs went to Israel to take over the country. Israel defended it self.
Click to expand...




Beelzebub said:


> Well, not so bad.
> 
> Small but constant acceleration, aided and abetted by Israel making a mockery of international law and democracy, and even of its international friends, day after day.
> 
> Danny Glover is doing his bit.
> Good on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Americans still remember what racial apartheid was like, and even experience reduced forms of it, now.
> 
> The film, American Revolutionary: the Evolution of Grace Lee Boggs, is due to be screened at the DocAviv festival, which is running through May 17.
> 
> In a statement, Glover and nine others featured in the film, along with Boggs, the 98-year-old philosopher and activist whose life is chronicled in the documentary, said: We stand in solidarity with the people of Palestine, and support their call for cultural and academic boycott of Israel we were shocked to find the film slated to be screened at the DocAviv festival in Israel on May 13th and 15th. This was scheduled without our knowledge.
> 
> They said they attempted to have the screenings canceled, but the festival organizers and film producers informed us that this was not possible and they would move forward with the screening, over our objections.
> 
> Boggs has explicitly stated her support of the boycott and believes this screening is in direct contradiction to her legacy and ongoing work as a revolutionary, the statement said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Glover pushes for Tel Aviv festival boycott | The Times of Israel
Click to expand...

Danny is a little confused when he heard so many people saying we are not buying Israels shit anymore  he took it literaly


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 20 looney left and muslims protesting and they will soon be going to the next "flavour of the month" protest. Strange how they never protest against arab muslim atrocities or illegal weapons fired at Israeli children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What "illegal" weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qassams
> 
> 
> 
> On January 18, 2009, United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon said "for the sake of the people of Gaza, I urge in the strongest possible terms Hamas to stop firing rockets."[230] On January 20, while visiting Sderot, the Secretary General called the rocket attacks "appalling and unacceptable". He added that the projectiles are indiscriminate weapons, and that Hamas attacks are violations of basic humanitarian law.[231] Earlier, in November 2007, Ban had condemned a rocket attack launched from a UN-run Gaza school.[232]
> 
> On February 17, 2008, John Holmes, United Nations Under-Secretary-General for Humanitarian Affairs and Emergency Relief Coordinator said while visiting Sderot, "The people of Sderot and the surrounding area have had to live with these unacceptable and indiscriminate rocket attacks for seven years now. There is no doubt about the physical and psychological suffering these attacks are causing. I condemn them utterly and call on those responsible to stop them now without conditions".[233]
> 
> Following a July 30, 2010, Palestinian Grad missile attack on the heart of Ashkelon, United Nations Middle East envoy Robert Serry said that indiscriminate rocket fire against civilians was completely unacceptable, and constituted a terrorist attack
> 
> 
> The attacks have been condemned as war crimes, both because they usually target civilians and because the weapons' inaccuracy would disproportionately endanger civilians even if military targets were chosen. Human Rights Watch has also condemned the attackers for firing from near residential structures, thus putting Gazan civilians at unnecessary risk.[33] According to Israeli human rights group B'Tselem,
> 
> Palestinian organizations that fire Qassam rockets openly declare that they intend to strike, among other targets, Israeli civilians. Attacks aimed at civilians are immoral and illegal, and the intentional killing of civilians is a grave breach under the Fourth Geneva Convention, a war crime, and cannot be justified, whatever the circumstances. Furthermore, Qassam rockets are themselves illegal, even when aimed at military objects, because the rockets are so imprecise and endanger civilians in the area from which the rockets are fired as well as where they land, thus violating two fundamental principles of the laws of war: distinction and proportionality
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key issue here.
> 
> On January 18, 2009, United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon said "for the sake of the people of Gaza, I urge in the strongest possible terms Hamas to stop firing rockets."[230] On January 20, while visiting Sderot, the Secretary General called the rocket attacks "appalling and unacceptable".​
> There are UN resolutions sitting around collecting dust that if implemented would bring this conflict to an end.
> 
> Moon should stop wagging his finger at the Palestinians and start looking at himself. The UN needs to start doing its job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a looooong time since the U.N needed to start doing their job
Click to expand...

Indeed, lots of blabber but no action.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> One way to end the conflict is for the European colonists and their offspring to return to where they came from, with appropriate compensation, of course.  And, the UN members that agreed to the crazy plan to bring hundreds of thousands of Europeans to Palestine, should pay the compensation.





 Then the same must be done for every other M.E nation with the arab muslims sent back to Saudi. Then every western nation to send the muslims there back to their country of origin. Should solve all the worlds problems and see the muslims having to stand on their own for a change. By the way the demographics of Israel wont change any as the vast majority of Jews are indigenous to the area. Want to send them back to islamonazi nations and see them all killed, is that your plan ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>







 Now show the graph for the numbers of arab muslim Palestinians that have become unemployed and are below the poverty line.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 20 looney left and muslims protesting and they will soon be going to the next "flavour of the month" protest. Strange how they never protest against arab muslim atrocities or illegal weapons fired at Israeli children
> 
> 
> 
> What "illegal" weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qassams
> 
> 
> 
> On January 18, 2009, United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon said "for the sake of the people of Gaza, I urge in the strongest possible terms Hamas to stop firing rockets."[230] On January 20, while visiting Sderot, the Secretary General called the rocket attacks "appalling and unacceptable". He added that the projectiles are indiscriminate weapons, and that Hamas attacks are violations of basic humanitarian law.[231] Earlier, in November 2007, Ban had condemned a rocket attack launched from a UN-run Gaza school.[232]
> 
> On February 17, 2008, John Holmes, United Nations Under-Secretary-General for Humanitarian Affairs and Emergency Relief Coordinator said while visiting Sderot, "The people of Sderot and the surrounding area have had to live with these unacceptable and indiscriminate rocket attacks for seven years now. There is no doubt about the physical and psychological suffering these attacks are causing. I condemn them utterly and call on those responsible to stop them now without conditions".[233]
> 
> Following a July 30, 2010, Palestinian Grad missile attack on the heart of Ashkelon, United Nations Middle East envoy Robert Serry said that indiscriminate rocket fire against civilians was completely unacceptable, and constituted a terrorist attack
> 
> 
> The attacks have been condemned as war crimes, both because they usually target civilians and because the weapons' inaccuracy would disproportionately endanger civilians even if military targets were chosen. Human Rights Watch has also condemned the attackers for firing from near residential structures, thus putting Gazan civilians at unnecessary risk.[33] According to Israeli human rights group B'Tselem,
> 
> Palestinian organizations that fire Qassam rockets openly declare that they intend to strike, among other targets, Israeli civilians. Attacks aimed at civilians are immoral and illegal, and the intentional killing of civilians is a grave breach under the Fourth Geneva Convention, a war crime, and cannot be justified, whatever the circumstances. Furthermore, Qassam rockets are themselves illegal, even when aimed at military objects, because the rockets are so imprecise and endanger civilians in the area from which the rockets are fired as well as where they land, thus violating two fundamental principles of the laws of war: distinction and proportionality
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Key issue here.
> 
> On January 18, 2009, United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon said "for the sake of the people of Gaza, I urge in the strongest possible terms Hamas to stop firing rockets."[230] On January 20, while visiting Sderot, the Secretary General called the rocket attacks "appalling and unacceptable".​
> There are UN resolutions sitting around collecting dust that if implemented would bring this conflict to an end.
> 
> Moon should stop wagging his finger at the Palestinians and start looking at himself. The UN needs to start doing its job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been a looooong time since the U.N needed to start doing their job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, lots of blabber but no action.
Click to expand...





 That's what happens when you fire illegal weapons from near a school, you get fallout.

 Time for team Palestine and the islamoinazis to stop waging a war they can never win and look at peace.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


>


*SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)*
20.45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.83 (4.23%)

REAL-TIME: Last trade at 3:59 PM EDT on 03/23/15
Extended Hours: $20.45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $0.00 (0.00%) 
Quote as of 4:26 PM EDT on 03/23/15 (NASDAQ


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>







 A minor Jewish group that has no standing anywhere outside their own fantasy world.


----------



## P F Tinmore

EU urged to label Israeli West bank produce report sources - Yahoo News


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> EU urged to label Israeli West bank produce report sources - Yahoo News


I wonder if Tinmore thinks that the entire world is going to stop buying from Israel.  Tinmore, you have a few bucks that you could use to invest in drones on the Israeli Stock Exchange?  The price per share will certainly go up as more countries buy Israeli drones, and the proceeds when you sell your shares would make your retirement more comfortable that you wouldn't have to continue on being Hamas spokesperson in the U.S. but will have the wherewithal to visit that old gang of yours several times a year via the tunnels from Egypt to Gaza.

Israeli Drone Maker Has 6 Billion Backlog and a Red-Hot Stock - Bloomberg Business?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> EU urged to label Israeli West bank produce report sources - Yahoo News






 And the only people it will affect adversely is the arab muslims working in the settlements. The Jews just send the produce for finishing to Israel proper and it becomes " MADE IN ISREAL"


----------



## Challenger

Veolia sells Israel businesses targeted by Palestinian-led boycott campaign Veolia sells Israel businesses targeted by Palestinian-led boycott campaign BDSmovement.net


----------



## Phoenall

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU urged to label Israeli West bank produce report sources - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the only people it will affect adversely is the arab muslims working in the settlements. The Jews just send the produce for finishing to Israel proper and it becomes " MADE IN ISREAL"
Click to expand...




Challenger said:


> Veolia sells Israel businesses targeted by Palestinian-led boycott campaign Veolia sells Israel businesses targeted by Palestinian-led boycott campaign BDSmovement.net






 And now thousands of Palestinians are unemployed and starving as a result. The Palestinians are begging the neo Marxists to stop the BDS movement because it is doing no good


----------



## P F Tinmore

*More than 700 UK artists pledge to boycott Israel*

More than 700 creative professionals living in the United Kingdom – including writers, visual artists, actors, musicians and many others – have signed up to a pledge to boycott collaboration with Israeli state-funded projects.

More than 700 UK artists pledge to boycott Israel The Electronic Intifada


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> *More than 700 UK artists pledge to boycott Israel*
> 
> More than 700 creative professionals living in the United Kingdom – including writers, visual artists, actors, musicians and many others – have signed up to a pledge to boycott collaboration with Israeli state-funded projects.
> 
> More than 700 UK artists pledge to boycott Israel The Electronic Intifada





 Don't know any that have done this so it seems that E.I. are Lying again. Care to find a non partisan source for this false claim ?


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now show the graph for the numbers of arab muslim Palestinians that have become unemployed and are below the poverty line.
Click to expand...

Now let us know the number of Jews in the same predicament


----------



## theliq

Phoenall said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU urged to label Israeli West bank produce report sources - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the only people it will affect adversely is the arab muslims working in the settlements. The Jews just send the produce for finishing to Israel proper and it becomes " MADE IN ISREAL"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia sells Israel businesses targeted by Palestinian-led boycott campaign Veolia sells Israel businesses targeted by Palestinian-led boycott campaign BDSmovement.net
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now thousands of Palestinians are unemployed and starving as a result. The Palestinians are begging the neo Marxists to stop the BDS movement because it is doing no good
Click to expand...

In ISRAEL over 20% of the population 1.8Million LIVE BELOW THE POVERTY LINE......INCLUDING 37% of CHILDREN.....so much for your summation and your BULLSHIT about ISRAEL having a BOOMING ECONOMY..........take AWAY all the AID MONEY,mainly US Taxpayers and Jewish Business HANDOUTS and the figure would be nearer 50%.......These are the FACTS.....you Phoeny are PHONEY...AKA THE BULLSHIT ARTIST.....sitting on his BIG FAT ARSE IN ENGLAND.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *More than 700 UK artists pledge to boycott Israel*
> 
> More than 700 creative professionals living in the United Kingdom – including writers, visual artists, actors, musicians and many others – have signed up to a pledge to boycott collaboration with Israeli state-funded projects.
> 
> More than 700 UK artists pledge to boycott Israel The Electronic Intifada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know any that have done this so it seems that E.I. are Lying again. Care to find a non partisan source for this false claim ?
Click to expand...

*Care to find a non partisan source*​
Any suggestions?


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now show the graph for the numbers of arab muslim Palestinians that have become unemployed and are below the poverty line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now let us know the number of Jews in the same predicament
Click to expand...




What as a result of Soda Stream pulling out of Palestine, I would say that they will have taken on workers to make the machines so it would by a negative number.


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU urged to label Israeli West bank produce report sources - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the only people it will affect adversely is the arab muslims working in the settlements. The Jews just send the produce for finishing to Israel proper and it becomes " MADE IN ISREAL"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia sells Israel businesses targeted by Palestinian-led boycott campaign Veolia sells Israel businesses targeted by Palestinian-led boycott campaign BDSmovement.net
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now thousands of Palestinians are unemployed and starving as a result. The Palestinians are begging the neo Marxists to stop the BDS movement because it is doing no good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In ISRAEL over 20% of the population 1.8Million LIVE BELOW THE POVERTY LINE......INCLUDING 37% of CHILDREN.....so much for your summation and your BULLSHIT about ISRAEL having a BOOMING ECONOMY..........take AWAY all the AID MONEY,mainly US Taxpayers and Jewish Business HANDOUTS and the figure would be nearer 50%.......These are the FACTS.....you Phoeny are PHONEY...AKA THE BULLSHIT ARTIST.....sitting on his BIG FAT ARSE IN ENGLAND.
Click to expand...






 Jealous aren't you, it shows in your every post. And I can see a stroke, heart attack or mental breakdown in the not too distant future for you.

 Did you know that 86% of all muslims in the UK are economically inactive, when the rest of the population is less than 70%.  Don't count your chickens as you never know what will be found out next ?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *More than 700 UK artists pledge to boycott Israel*
> 
> More than 700 creative professionals living in the United Kingdom – including writers, visual artists, actors, musicians and many others – have signed up to a pledge to boycott collaboration with Israeli state-funded projects.
> 
> More than 700 UK artists pledge to boycott Israel The Electronic Intifada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know any that have done this so it seems that E.I. are Lying again. Care to find a non partisan source for this false claim ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Care to find a non partisan source*​
> Any suggestions?
Click to expand...




 You could try the Managers/agents of the artists, or the artists union for the information ?


----------



## fanger

Along with more than 600 other fellow artists, we are announcing today that we will not engage in business-as-usual cultural relations with Israel. We will accept neither professional invitations to Israel, nor funding, from any institutions linked to its government. Since the summer war on Gaza, Palestinians have enjoyed no respite from Israel’s unrelenting attack on their land, their livelihood, their right to political existence. “2014,” says the Israeli human rights organisation B’Tselem, was “one of the cruellest and deadliest in the history of the occupation.”
Over 100 artists announce a cultural boycott of Israel Letters World news The Guardian


*We support the Palestinian struggle for freedom, justice and equality. In response to the call from Palestinian artists and cultural workers for a cultural boycott of Israel, we pledge to accept neither professional invitations to Israel, nor funding, from any institutions linked to its government until it complies with international law and universal principles of human rights.*

*ADD YOUR NAME
Full A-Z list of 1,000+ signatories here*

Artists for Palestine UK


----------



## aris2chat

fanger said:


> Along with more than 600 other fellow artists, we are announcing today that we will not engage in business-as-usual cultural relations with Israel. We will accept neither professional invitations to Israel, nor funding, from any institutions linked to its government. Since the summer war on Gaza, Palestinians have enjoyed no respite from Israel’s unrelenting attack on their land, their livelihood, their right to political existence. “2014,” says the Israeli human rights organisation B’Tselem, was “one of the cruellest and deadliest in the history of the occupation.”
> Over 100 artists announce a cultural boycott of Israel Letters World news The Guardian
> 
> 
> *We support the Palestinian struggle for freedom, justice and equality. In response to the call from Palestinian artists and cultural workers for a cultural boycott of Israel, we pledge to accept neither professional invitations to Israel, nor funding, from any institutions linked to its government until it complies with international law and universal principles of human rights.*
> 
> *ADD YOUR NAME
> Full A-Z list of 1,000+ signatories here*
> 
> Artists for Palestine UK



the artists will suffer far more than israel


----------



## fanger

The tide of BDS is rising not lowering


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Along with more than 600 other fellow artists, we are announcing today that we will not engage in business-as-usual cultural relations with Israel. We will accept neither professional invitations to Israel, nor funding, from any institutions linked to its government. Since the summer war on Gaza, Palestinians have enjoyed no respite from Israel’s unrelenting attack on their land, their livelihood, their right to political existence. “2014,” says the Israeli human rights organisation B’Tselem, was “one of the cruellest and deadliest in the history of the occupation.”
> Over 100 artists announce a cultural boycott of Israel Letters World news The Guardian
> 
> 
> *We support the Palestinian struggle for freedom, justice and equality. In response to the call from Palestinian artists and cultural workers for a cultural boycott of Israel, we pledge to accept neither professional invitations to Israel, nor funding, from any institutions linked to its government until it complies with international law and universal principles of human rights.*
> 
> *ADD YOUR NAME
> Full A-Z list of 1,000+ signatories here*
> 
> Artists for Palestine UK






 Did you notice they are all unknowns and the majority are Islamic.


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> The tide of BDS is rising not lowering






 Only the Palestinians are suffering not the Israeli's. The day will come when someone will need an Israeli product and find they cant get one, then when they die the BDS movement will fold.


----------



## fanger

Everybody dies, sooner or later,  BDS is a Thought, Thoughts dont Die


----------



## Hossfly

fanger said:


> Everybody dies, sooner or later,  BDS is a Thought, Thoughts dont Die


*SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)*
21.54 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.92 (4.46%)

REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 05/08/15
Extended Hours: $21.56 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $0.02 (0.09%) 
Quote as of 4:17 PM EDT on 05/08/15 (NASDAQ)


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Everybody dies, sooner or later,  BDS is a Thought, Thoughts dont Die






 Learn to read I said when people die because of the BDS then the BDS will fold. Or more likely be forced into oblivion and all of its adherents shunned.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>





 Hardly Earth shattering is it 6 neo marxist islamomoron stooges shouting out their RACIST LIES. Did you hear the heckler telling the ugly dyke to shut up


----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody dies, sooner or later,  BDS is a Thought, Thoughts dont Die
> 
> 
> 
> *SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)*
> 21.54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.92 (4.46%)
> 
> REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 05/08/15
> Extended Hours: $21.56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $0.02 (0.09%)
> Quote as of 4:17 PM EDT on 05/08/15 (NASDAQ)
Click to expand...

Whoa!  Picking up a little bit.


*SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)*
22.07 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.53 (2.46%)

REAL-TIME: Last trade at 3:59 PM EDT on 05/11/15
Extended Hours: $22.14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $0.07 (0.32%) 
Quote as of 5:29 PM EDT on 05/11/15 (NASDAQ)


----------



## Hossfly

fanger said:


> Everybody dies, sooner or later,  BDS is a Thought, Thoughts dont Die


They do if BDS is considered a hate crime like the PM of Canada is considering.
Check this out, hero.


The Harper government is signalling its intention to use hate crime laws against Canadian advocacy groups that encourage boycotts of Israel.

Such a move could target a range of civil society organizations, from the United Church of Canada and the Canadian Quakers to campus protest groups and labour unions….

The government’s intention was made clear in a response to inquiries from CBC News about statements by federal ministers of a “zero tolerance” approach to groups participating in a loose coalition called Boycott, Divest and Sanction (BDS), which was begun in 2006 at the request of Palestinian non-governmental organizations.

 Ottawa considering hate charges against those who boycott Israel - The Washington Post


----------



## aris2chat

http://127.0.0.1:1886/startpageapi/...ions-in-israel-looks-for-acquisition-targets/

Tech companies love Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody dies, sooner or later,  BDS is a Thought, Thoughts dont Die
> 
> 
> 
> They do if BDS is considered a hate crime like the PM of Canada is considering.
> Check this out, hero.
> 
> 
> The Harper government is signalling its intention to use hate crime laws against Canadian advocacy groups that encourage boycotts of Israel.
> 
> Such a move could target a range of civil society organizations, from the United Church of Canada and the Canadian Quakers to campus protest groups and labour unions….
> 
> The government’s intention was made clear in a response to inquiries from CBC News about statements by federal ministers of a “zero tolerance” approach to groups participating in a loose coalition called Boycott, Divest and Sanction (BDS), which was begun in 2006 at the request of Palestinian non-governmental organizations.
> 
> Ottawa considering hate charges against those who boycott Israel - The Washington Post
Click to expand...

Harper *is* a hate crime.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody dies, sooner or later,  BDS is a Thought, Thoughts dont Die
> 
> 
> 
> They do if BDS is considered a hate crime like the PM of Canada is considering.
> Check this out, hero.
> 
> 
> The Harper government is signalling its intention to use hate crime laws against Canadian advocacy groups that encourage boycotts of Israel.
> 
> Such a move could target a range of civil society organizations, from the United Church of Canada and the Canadian Quakers to campus protest groups and labour unions….
> 
> The government’s intention was made clear in a response to inquiries from CBC News about statements by federal ministers of a “zero tolerance” approach to groups participating in a loose coalition called Boycott, Divest and Sanction (BDS), which was begun in 2006 at the request of Palestinian non-governmental organizations.
> 
> Ottawa considering hate charges against those who boycott Israel - The Washington Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harper *is* a hate crime.
Click to expand...

Probably most Muslims have the same opinion as you do about Harper.  Canadians seem to have no problem with him except the Muslims in Canada.  If Hamas ever lets you get away from your computer, why not visit some mosques in Canada, and you can give the Friday Sermon with the subject being Harper.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody dies, sooner or later,  BDS is a Thought, Thoughts dont Die
> 
> 
> 
> They do if BDS is considered a hate crime like the PM of Canada is considering.
> Check this out, hero.
> 
> 
> The Harper government is signalling its intention to use hate crime laws against Canadian advocacy groups that encourage boycotts of Israel.
> 
> Such a move could target a range of civil society organizations, from the United Church of Canada and the Canadian Quakers to campus protest groups and labour unions….
> 
> The government’s intention was made clear in a response to inquiries from CBC News about statements by federal ministers of a “zero tolerance” approach to groups participating in a loose coalition called Boycott, Divest and Sanction (BDS), which was begun in 2006 at the request of Palestinian non-governmental organizations.
> 
> Ottawa considering hate charges against those who boycott Israel - The Washington Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harper *is* a hate crime.
Click to expand...





 It is not hate crime to see through the skin of islam and realise that it is rotten to the core. Nor is it a hate crime to tell about the vile evil creatures known as muslims and their violence and terrorism


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody dies, sooner or later,  BDS is a Thought, Thoughts dont Die
> 
> 
> 
> They do if BDS is considered a hate crime like the PM of Canada is considering.
> Check this out, hero.
> 
> 
> The Harper government is signalling its intention to use hate crime laws against Canadian advocacy groups that encourage boycotts of Israel.
> 
> Such a move could target a range of civil society organizations, from the United Church of Canada and the Canadian Quakers to campus protest groups and labour unions….
> 
> The government’s intention was made clear in a response to inquiries from CBC News about statements by federal ministers of a “zero tolerance” approach to groups participating in a loose coalition called Boycott, Divest and Sanction (BDS), which was begun in 2006 at the request of Palestinian non-governmental organizations.
> 
> Ottawa considering hate charges against those who boycott Israel - The Washington Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harper *is* a hate crime.
Click to expand...


Elaborate.


----------



## fanger

*Brazil Cancels $2 Billion Contract with Israeli Security Firm for 2016 Olympics*

*Brazil’s government has excluded an Israeli “security” company from working at the 2016 Olympics in Rio de Janeiro following a campaign by Palestine solidarity activists.

In October 2014, the Israeli firm International Security and Defence Systems (ISDS) announced it had won a $2.2 billion contract with the Brazilian government to coordinate security at the huge sports event. The Times of Israel described the deal as “an unprecedented achievement for Israel,” while senior figures from the company stated it had already begun work.

But on 8 April a division dealing with large events at Brazil’s justice ministry denied that ISDS had been awarded any contract.

A letter from the ministry stated: “Any contract made by Rio 2016 won’t result in compromises by the Brazilian government.” The campaign against ISDS, which was supported by some of Brazil’s labor unions, is interpreting this as an acknowledgement of its grievances.

Julio Turra, executive director of CUT, the largest workers’ union in Brazil, says in a press release: “We are glad that the government distances itself from ISDS. It would be illegal and shameful to hire a company that develops its technologies in complicity with Israeli crimes and that accumulates complaints about its participation in Central American dictatorships.”

This boycott success comes on the heels of another recent and very significant win in Brazil for activists urging boycotts, divestment and sanctions (BDS) against Israel. At the end of 2014, in response to a separate campaign, the Brazilian state of Rio Grande do Sul canceled a contract with the Israeli weapons company Elbit Systems to develop a major aerospace research center.

Brazil Cancels 2 Billion Contract with Israeli Security Firm for 2016 Olympics Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization


*


----------



## aris2chat

fanger said:


> *Brazil Cancels $2 Billion Contract with Israeli Security Firm for 2016 Olympics*
> 
> *Brazil’s government has excluded an Israeli “security” company from working at the 2016 Olympics in Rio de Janeiro following a campaign by Palestine solidarity activists.*
> 
> *In October 2014, the Israeli firm International Security and Defence Systems (ISDS) announced it had won a $2.2 billion contract with the Brazilian government to coordinate security at the huge sports event. The Times of Israel described the deal as “an unprecedented achievement for Israel,” while senior figures from the company stated it had already begun work.*
> 
> *But on 8 April a division dealing with large events at Brazil’s justice ministry denied that ISDS had been awarded any contract.*
> 
> *A letter from the ministry stated: “Any contract made by Rio 2016 won’t result in compromises by the Brazilian government.” The campaign against ISDS, which was supported by some of Brazil’s labor unions, is interpreting this as an acknowledgement of its grievances.*
> 
> *Julio Turra, executive director of CUT, the largest workers’ union in Brazil, says in a press release: “We are glad that the government distances itself from ISDS. It would be illegal and shameful to hire a company that develops its technologies in complicity with Israeli crimes and that accumulates complaints about its participation in Central American dictatorships.”*
> 
> *This boycott success comes on the heels of another recent and very significant win in Brazil for activists urging boycotts, divestment and sanctions (BDS) against Israel. At the end of 2014, in response to a separate campaign, the Brazilian state of Rio Grande do Sul canceled a contract with the Israeli weapons company Elbit Systems to develop a major aerospace research center.*
> 
> *Brazil Cancels 2 Billion Contract with Israeli Security Firm for 2016 Olympics Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization*



source was electronic intafada

If so much of the world depends on them why would Rio cancel?  This is not picking an internet service among a list of 50.  This is about the security of people from around the world over the period of months.
An international event like the Olympics should not reject security because of politics.  It is not logical.

Clients - ISDS

Brazil and Israel have had good trade relations across a range of areas as well a security cooperation.  It makes no sense to cancel that out of spite and risk an event like the Olympics.


----------



## fanger

Israel  had the twin towers contract for security on 9/11, also on the London underground on the day of the bombings


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Israel  had the twin towers contract for security on 9/11, also on the London underground on the day of the bombings






 Did they indeed.  Did they have people on the planes or the buses.

 Desperation methinks spouting islamomoron propaganda


----------



## aris2chat

fanger said:


> Israel  had the twin towers contract for security on 9/11, also on the London underground on the day of the bombings




What security could have protected the towers from airplanes used a weapons?  Some invisible shield?  They couldn't even keep bird poop off the buildings let alone divert an airplane.

You rally need to lay off the stormfront and rense for your facts.  How can you blame Israel for al-qaida suicide attack in London?  How do you stop someone with a back pack or briefcase boarding a train in London without evidence?

You are twisted to believe Israel security in either place, if there were some advisory connection could have prevented either.  Was it Israelis security at the airports or on the planes that could have prevented the hijackings as well?  At what point and by what means should the events have been prevented or stopped?  Where and when should the al-qaida involved have been arrested, killed or stopped in some way?  Crystal ball?  Strip search everyone boarding planes and subways?  Trackers imbedded in the minds of everyone to read their thoughts?

What legally could or would you have done if you had been in control of security to prevent the attacks?  How would you have know which planes or trains would be involved it you did have some idea that an attack was going to be carried out the future?  Where is your proof/evidence to talk action?  Do you arrest people without evidence of a crime not yet committed?  On what pretext do you decide who to detain or arrest?  Even with chatter there might have been no way to decide where and what resources might have prevented the attacks.

Israel to blame?  Really?  Why would Israel be responsible for the security at a London subway or US airport instead of the NTSB or TfL?  Maybe all muslims should have been kept out of the countries altogether, would that have prevented attacks?  Or would you find some fantastical way of blaming Israel for that as well?

You totally lost it


----------



## fanger

About Us - ICTS International 
from their own site


----------



## aris2chat

fanger said:


> About Us - ICTS International
> from their own site



>>which were adopted by regulators in the US, Europe and other countries as the industry standard<<

and buying a US company that makes security screening machines is not the same at being responsible for the security the security of the WTC or the London subway, which last I knew did not have metal detectors to board a train.

They don't provide the security, they provide equipment, training and advisory service for security.

I said before to lay off the EI and rense for your information.


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> About Us - ICTS International
> from their own site







 So where does it say that they are mind readers and Wizards that can tell that a person is intent on mass murdering 3,000 people by hijacking a plane and flying it into the WTC. ?    It must only be in the islamomoron version of the aims of ICTS to strike fear into the hearts of muslims who might think about trying such a thing again.   Or do you want to see invasive security measures brought in at every International airport along with ethnic profiling and infringement of human rights and religious persecution.   

 Of course you do so you can claim that "DA JOOOOS" are in breach of International law again


----------



## aris2chat

Palestinians Anti-Peace Campaign

And Heidi Klum is doing ads for Israeli company


----------



## Challenger

And now from the Ivy league:

"We have further reasons to consider this campaign a victory. One of our main goals was to educate and engage a wide variety of students on the injustice, suffering, and human rights violations of Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza, as well as on our University’s ongoing contribution to this systematic oppression through investments. Over the course of the last several weeks, and especially during the three-day voting period, we reached many students who had not previously thought much about these issues and saw a lot of compassion and a desire to be part of a meaningful change in the status quo."

Princeton Divests - Princeton Divests


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> And now from the Ivy league:
> 
> "We have further reasons to consider this campaign a victory. One of our main goals was to educate and engage a wide variety of students on the injustice, suffering, and human rights violations of Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza, as well as on our University’s ongoing contribution to this systematic oppression through investments. Over the course of the last several weeks, and especially during the three-day voting period, we reached many students who had not previously thought much about these issues and saw a lot of compassion and a desire to be part of a meaningful change in the status quo."
> 
> Princeton Divests - Princeton Divests








 AND.......................The university itself has not agreed and it is only the student body. I wonder how many will now accept the loss of their futures when the university kicks them out and scraps their last 5 years work.


----------



## P F Tinmore

It is good.


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> It is good.







*MAY 13, 2014*































 *2015*



 *"It is good."*

...and beezeelzablob - the thread starter, where he/she disappeared to:





could be? remember he liked ski masks?

​


----------



## aris2chat

Didn't fly with FIFA.  Palestinian attempt got shot down


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>






 MORE LIES as there is no official apartheid status within the current boundaries of Israel. It is just ISLAMONAZI blood libels, lies and propaganda.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES as there is no official apartheid status within the current boundaries of Israel. It is just ISLAMONAZI blood libels, lies and propaganda.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

Funny how pro Palestinians call Israel an apartheid state, yet they can't point out where there is apartheid in Israel.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES as there is no official apartheid status within the current boundaries of Israel. It is just ISLAMONAZI blood libels, lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

WTF does that frowsy beatch's BS have to do with BDS, train driver on a derailment mission?


*SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)*
22.02 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 0.64 (2.99%)

REAL-TIME: Last trade at 11:15 AM EDT on 05/21/15


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES as there is no official apartheid status within the current boundaries of Israel. It is just ISLAMONAZI blood libels, lies and propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






 Islamonazi propaganda and lies, no actual evidence of Israel being aparthied


----------



## Challenger

---And the young shall lead.

"The British National Union of Students voted to boycott Israeli companies and align with the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement."

British National Students Union Votes 19-4 for BDS - Breaking News Forward.com

Another step in the right direction


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> ---And the young shall lead.
> 
> "The British National Union of Students voted to boycott Israeli companies and align with the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement."
> 
> British National Students Union Votes 19-4 for BDS - Breaking News Forward.com
> 
> Another step in the right direction







 BULLSHIT  they are a nothing group populated by nobodies and have no say in anything. They are just jumping on the bandwagon of neo marxism because they have been told to by their handlers


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---And the young shall lead.
> 
> "The British National Union of Students voted to boycott Israeli companies and align with the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement."
> 
> British National Students Union Votes 19-4 for BDS - Breaking News Forward.com
> 
> Another step in the right direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....they are a nothing group populated by nobodies and have no say in anything...
Click to expand...


Today...


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---And the young shall lead.
> 
> "The British National Union of Students voted to boycott Israeli companies and align with the Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement."
> 
> British National Students Union Votes 19-4 for BDS - Breaking News Forward.com
> 
> Another step in the right direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....they are a nothing group populated by nobodies and have no say in anything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Today...
Click to expand...





YEP unless you can show just what power they have to make any decisions regarding educational requirements


----------



## Challenger

A salutary warning for any company wanting to do business with Zionist Israel

French telecom giant Orange plans to cut ties with Israel CEO says - Israel News - Jerusalem Post


----------



## P F Tinmore

Most affected have been food and flowers produced in the Jordan Valley, where exports dropped 14 percent in 2013, largely due to a decline in business from EU countries that began labeling, said Jordan Valley Regional Council head David Elhayani. He estimates settlement farmers have lost as much as 150 million shekels ($39 million) in annual exports to Europe.

Israel Risks EU Settlement Label Threat as Boycott War Heats Up - Bloomberg Business


----------



## P F Tinmore

Cairo (AFP) - The chairman of Orange said Wednesday the French telecoms group aims to end its ties with Israel operator Partner, which has been criticised for its activities in the Palestinian territories.

Orange aims to end ties with Israeli operator chairman - Yahoo News


----------



## SAYIT

Challenger said:


> A salutary warning for any company wanting to do business with Zionist Israel
> 
> French telecom giant Orange plans to cut ties with Israel CEO says - Israel News - Jerusalem Post


 
Interesting.
Speaking at a press conference in Cairo on Wednesday, CEO Stephane Richard said Orange intended to withdraw its brand from Israel as soon as possible but that doing so would take time.
Richard also said Orange wanted to quit Israel because its presence there was a “sensitive issue” in other Middle Eastern countries where it does business. “We want to be one of the trustful partners of all Arab countries,” he said.
Richard shrewdly figures that throwing Israel under the bus will endear him to the much larger Arab market. With France owning 25% of the company's stock, I suspect he will be gone from Orange long before his cynical ploy plays out (if it ever does).


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Daniyel

P F Tinmore said:


>


"Electronic Intifada" are nothing but another group of Muslims with keen interest to the Palestinians, next!


----------



## fanger

*NEXT*
*The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews*

*European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce.*

*The boycott of Israel is not being felt only in the field of agriculture. In the banking sector, for example, Denmark's largest bank, Danske Bank, has announced a boycott of Bank Hapoalim due to the latter's activities in the territories and its involvement in "violations of international law."*



*Norwegian bank, Nordea, has demanded clarifications from Bank Leumi and Mizrahi-Tefahot Bank on the scope of their activities in the settlements. Dutch pension fund PGGM has also announced that it will stop investing in Israel's major banks because they are "funding construction in the territories."*





*



*
*Anti-Israel protesters target Woolworths in South Africa over its sale of Israeli products (Photo: AFP)*




*Israeli real-estate companies and security firms are also taking a blow: In 2009, the Norwegian government's pension fund, AP, sold its shares in Elbit Systems because of the Israeli company's involvement in the construction of the separation barrier. AP also announced that it would not invest in the Housing and Construction Holding Company. And Norway's oil fund, considered the largest in the world with assets of $810 billion, has decided not to invest in Africa Israel and Danya Cebus due to their involvement in construction in the settlements.*



*And in other areas: The world's largest security company, G4S of Britain, has ended all its contracts with the Israeli government that are linked to security for the settlements; Germany's national rail company, Deutsche Bahn, has pulled out of the Tel Aviv-Jerusalem train line project claiming that the project includes tunnels that pass through the territories; Dutch water company Vitens has severed ties with Israel's Mekorot; and the list goes on.*


----------



## aris2chat

hardly quiet.  The BDS might change tactics when one or other fails.  They might move around to a new location when they are shut down some place.  They might change their form of attack, but they are still calling for a form of segregation and apartheid.  They are still basically a hate group.

Attacking business in Israel hurts palestinians that benefit from those jobs.  It hurts communities and service that benefit from the taxes and other business that grown up around them.  It hurts the possibility of peace in the region.  It hurts the tolerance need for the communities to live and cooperate next to each other.

BDS is not helping anyone or anything but hate.


----------



## montelatici

aris2chat said:


> hardly quiet.  The BDS might change tactics when one or other fails.  They might move around to a new location when they are shut down some place.  They might change their form of attack, but they are still calling for a form of segregation and apartheid.  They are still basically a hate group.
> 
> Attacking business in Israel hurts palestinians that benefit from those jobs.  It hurts communities and service that benefit from the taxes and other business that grown up around them.  It hurts the possibility of peace in the region.  It hurts the tolerance need for the communities to live and cooperate next to each other.
> 
> BDS is not helping anyone or anything but hate.



_"Attacking business in Israel hurts palestinians that benefit from those jobs"_

Why does that sound familiar>

"*DALLAS, Nov. 29— *The leader of South Africa's Zulus said the ban on many South African imports in a sanctions bill passed by Congress last month was reducing income to black farmers and agricultural workers...."

THEME OF ZULU S TOUR - SANCTIONS HURT BLACKS - NYTimes.com


----------



## fanger

Challenger said:


> A salutary warning for any company wanting to do business with Zionist Israel
> 
> French telecom giant Orange plans to cut ties with Israel CEO says - Israel News - Jerusalem Post


*Israeli tells France to fire 'anti-Semite' Orange CEO*
*An Israeli minister has asked the French government to dismiss the "anti-Semite" chief executive of the French telecommunications company Orange over its plans for severing business ties with Israeli mobile firm Partner.

Amid the outrage in Israel over the company’s plan, the regime’s Culture Minister Miri Regev on Thursday issued an appeal for the dismissal of Stephane Richard, the chief executive and chairman of Orange.

“The French government must show zero tolerance for anti-Semitism,” the Israeli minister said.

The latest comments are in line with Israel's policy of labeling its critics as "anti-Semite."
PressTV-Fire anti-Semite Orange CEO Israel
*


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> hardly quiet.  The BDS might change tactics when one or other fails.  They might move around to a new location when they are shut down some place.  They might change their form of attack, but they are still calling for a form of segregation and apartheid.  They are still basically a hate group.
> 
> Attacking business in Israel hurts palestinians that benefit from those jobs.  It hurts communities and service that benefit from the taxes and other business that grown up around them.  It hurts the possibility of peace in the region.  It hurts the tolerance need for the communities to live and cooperate next to each other.
> 
> BDS is not helping anyone or anything but hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Attacking business in Israel hurts palestinians that benefit from those jobs"_
> 
> Why does that sound familiar>
> 
> "*DALLAS, Nov. 29— *The leader of South Africa's Zulus said the ban on many South African imports in a sanctions bill passed by Congress last month was reducing income to black farmers and agricultural workers...."
> 
> THEME OF ZULU S TOUR - SANCTIONS HURT BLACKS - NYTimes.com
Click to expand...





 Off Topic SPAMMING again


----------



## Daniyel

Alrighty then time for the weekly update, I always forget to do so and I'm sincerely apologize for that..
But for once I finally felt the influence of the boycott as the worse mobile operating company that offers the smallest package with the smallest coverage and for the highest price in Israel "Orange" is about to put to an end, no more annoying salesmen in the malls no more commercials, and no more an excuse for the other companies to claim they are not the most expensive company out there so no more "Orange"!!  - Thank you BDS for your kind help to finally put an end to these scandalous mobile operator - THANK YOU!


----------



## Challenger

fanger said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A salutary warning for any company wanting to do business with Zionist Israel
> 
> French telecom giant Orange plans to cut ties with Israel CEO says - Israel News - Jerusalem Post
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli tells France to fire 'anti-Semite' Orange CEO*
> *An Israeli minister has asked the French government to dismiss the "anti-Semite" chief executive of the French telecommunications company Orange over its plans for severing business ties with Israeli mobile firm Partner.*
> 
> *Amid the outrage in Israel over the company’s plan, the regime’s Culture Minister Miri Regev on Thursday issued an appeal for the dismissal of Stephane Richard, the chief executive and chairman of Orange.*
> 
> *“The French government must show zero tolerance for anti-Semitism,” the Israeli minister said.*
> 
> *The latest comments are in line with Israel's policy of labeling its critics as "anti-Semite."*
> *PressTV-Fire anti-Semite Orange CEO Israel*
Click to expand...


France is a democratic state where governments can't fire CEO's that they don't like, unlike the Zionist regime in Israel/Palestine.


----------



## Challenger

...and now G4S abandons a bad business decision...allegedly. G4S meeting descends into chaos with nine activists bundled out Business The Guardian


----------



## Challenger

Daniyel said:


> Alrighty then time for the weekly update, I always forget to do so and I'm sincerely apologize for that..
> But for once I finally felt the influence of the boycott as the worse mobile operating company that offers the smallest package with the smallest coverage and for the highest price in Israel "Orange" is about to put to an end, no more annoying salesmen in the malls no more commercials, and no more an excuse for the other companies to claim they are not the most expensive company out there so no more "Orange"!!  - Thank you BDS for your kind help to finally put an end to these scandalous mobile operator - THANK YOU!


Don't worry, they'll soon be replaced by more annoying salesmen in the malls, more commercials, etc. It's what Western capitalism is all about.


----------



## SAYIT

Challenger said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli tells France to fire 'anti-Semite' Orange CEO*
> *PressTV-Fire anti-Semite Orange CEO Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> France is a democratic state where governments can't fire CEO's that they don't like, unlike the Zionist regime in Israel/Palestine.
Click to expand...


Of course, she did not "tell France to fire" anyone and as a 13% stakeholder in the company the French gov't certainly has a strong influence on company policy.
As if on cue France's foreign minister - Laurent Fabius - criticized any boycott of Israel stating that "France is firmly opposed to a boycott of Israel."

France criticizes growing movement to boycott Israel - Yahoo Finance


----------



## SAYIT

fanger said:


> *Israeli tells France to fire 'anti-Semite' Orange CEO*



*Which is, as usual, a LIE.*


----------



## pbel

There is little doubt that the World is being defied by Israeli land Thieving, and it is reacting...Israel's moneyed friends will never save her while she acts like a renegade Fascist State...

The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews



*The global boycott of Israel is growing silently *




*European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce. *
Navit Zomer, Itamar Eichner and Udi Etzion
Published:  06.04.15, 00:05 / Israel News






P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; }
In April 2012, the Co-operative, Britain’s fifth-largest food retailer, declared it would no longer be importing agricultural produce from the territories or any Israeli supplier linked to produce from there. Five years earlier, retail giant Marks & Spencer announced that it was boycotting products from the West Bank, while the Tesco supermarket chain stopped marketing dates from the Jordan Valley.






Follow Ynetnews on Facebook  and Twitter




And they are not alone: Over the past few years, numerous other companies from various countries around the world have announced some kind of a boycott of Israeli goods or companies.


"A consumer boycott of Israeli goods primarily affects agricultural and fresh produce, as it is marked as made in Israel," says Israel Export Institute chairman Ramzi Gabbay. "Most of the Israeli industrial exports are unmarked so even if there is a boycott, it's an unofficial one imposed by an individual business that prefers not to work with Israel."


----------



## aris2chat

Yet there is a growing global anti-BDS movement 
some places are calling the BDS a hate crime like france and canada, and subject to arrests, criminal prosecution and fines or civil suits.  Hopefully more will join them
More palestinians are being hurt by the BDS movement that Israelis.  Unfortunate that more people do not understand this


----------



## pbel

aris2chat said:


> Yet there is a growing global anti-BDS movement
> Yes that Vulture Adelson is throwing his money around, but all the tea in China will save the Fascist State from Justice!


----------



## pbel

aris2chat said:


> Yet there is a growing global anti-BDS movement
> 
> Yes that Vulture Adelson is throwing his money around, but all the tea in China will not save the Fascist State from Justice!


----------



## Challenger

pbel said:


> There is little doubt that the World is being defied by Israeli land Thieving, and it is reacting...Israel's moneyed friends will never save her while she acts like a renegade Fascist State...
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> *The global boycott of Israel is growing silently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce. *
> Navit Zomer, Itamar Eichner and Udi Etzion
> Published:  06.04.15, 00:05 / Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; }
> In April 2012, the Co-operative, Britain’s fifth-largest food retailer, declared it would no longer be importing agricultural produce from the territories or any Israeli supplier linked to produce from there. Five years earlier, retail giant Marks & Spencer announced that it was boycotting products from the West Bank, while the Tesco supermarket chain stopped marketing dates from the Jordan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Ynetnews on Facebook  and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not alone: Over the past few years, numerous other companies from various countries around the world have announced some kind of a boycott of Israeli goods or companies.
> 
> 
> "A consumer boycott of Israeli goods primarily affects agricultural and fresh produce, as it is marked as made in Israel," says Israel Export Institute chairman Ramzi Gabbay. "Most of the Israeli industrial exports are unmarked so even if there is a boycott, it's an unofficial one imposed by an individual business that prefers not to work with Israel."



The penny is finally dropping, you can see it in my local supermarket, the shelves are stacked high with unsold Sabra houmous and other Israeli products,  whereas similar non Israeli items are racing off the shelves. Governments can legislate all they like, ultimately the individual consumer will decide for themselves.


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Yet there is a growing global anti-BDS movement
> some places are calling the BDS a hate crime like france and canada, and subject to arrests, criminal prosecution and fines or civil suits.  Hopefully more will join them
> More palestinians are being hurt by the BDS movement that Israelis.  Unfortunate that more people do not understand this



Heavily financed "lawfare" by the Zionists in Israel and abroad. As I've said, governments can legislate until they are blue in the face, but they cannot stop individuals exercising their choices to buy or not to buy, to do business, or not to do business with the Zionist entity.


----------



## Daniyel

Challenger said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little doubt that the World is being defied by Israeli land Thieving, and it is reacting...Israel's moneyed friends will never save her while she acts like a renegade Fascist State...
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> *The global boycott of Israel is growing silently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce. *
> Navit Zomer, Itamar Eichner and Udi Etzion
> Published:  06.04.15, 00:05 / Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; }
> In April 2012, the Co-operative, Britain’s fifth-largest food retailer, declared it would no longer be importing agricultural produce from the territories or any Israeli supplier linked to produce from there. Five years earlier, retail giant Marks & Spencer announced that it was boycotting products from the West Bank, while the Tesco supermarket chain stopped marketing dates from the Jordan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Ynetnews on Facebook  and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not alone: Over the past few years, numerous other companies from various countries around the world have announced some kind of a boycott of Israeli goods or companies.
> 
> 
> "A consumer boycott of Israeli goods primarily affects agricultural and fresh produce, as it is marked as made in Israel," says Israel Export Institute chairman Ramzi Gabbay. "Most of the Israeli industrial exports are unmarked so even if there is a boycott, it's an unofficial one imposed by an individual business that prefers not to work with Israel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The penny is finally dropping, you can see it in my local supermarket, the shelves are stacked high with unsold Sabra houmous and other Israeli products,  whereas similar non Israeli items are racing off the shelves. Governments can legislate all they like, ultimately the individual consumer will decide for themselves.
Click to expand...

Please are you gonna tell me that you like Humus? It's like Russians eating guacamole and Iraqis eating peanut butter.


----------



## Phoenall

pbel said:


> There is little doubt that the World is being defied by Israeli land Thieving, and it is reacting...Israel's moneyed friends will never save her while she acts like a renegade Fascist State...
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> *The global boycott of Israel is growing silently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce. *
> Navit Zomer, Itamar Eichner and Udi Etzion
> Published:  06.04.15, 00:05 / Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; }
> In April 2012, the Co-operative, Britain’s fifth-largest food retailer, declared it would no longer be importing agricultural produce from the territories or any Israeli supplier linked to produce from there. Five years earlier, retail giant Marks & Spencer announced that it was boycotting products from the West Bank, while the Tesco supermarket chain stopped marketing dates from the Jordan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Ynetnews on Facebook  and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not alone: Over the past few years, numerous other companies from various countries around the world have announced some kind of a boycott of Israeli goods or companies.
> 
> 
> "A consumer boycott of Israeli goods primarily affects agricultural and fresh produce, as it is marked as made in Israel," says Israel Export Institute chairman Ramzi Gabbay. "Most of the Israeli industrial exports are unmarked so even if there is a boycott, it's an unofficial one imposed by an individual business that prefers not to work with Israel."






As you say VIOLENT PROTESTS  this makes them RACIST and so the nations can impose their ANTI RACISM laws and send out a clear message. BDS is not allowed and any taking part can and will be arrested for RACISM.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet there is a growing global anti-BDS movement
> some places are calling the BDS a hate crime like france and canada, and subject to arrests, criminal prosecution and fines or civil suits.  Hopefully more will join them
> More palestinians are being hurt by the BDS movement that Israelis.  Unfortunate that more people do not understand this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavily financed "lawfare" by the Zionists in Israel and abroad. As I've said, governments can legislate until they are blue in the face, but they cannot stop individuals exercising their choices to buy or not to buy, to do business, or not to do business with the Zionist entity.
Click to expand...





 Whats wrong rat boy don't you like right wing politics that puts money in the pockets of people prepared to work. And not bankrolling the feckless and work shy like your left wing politicians are wanting to do.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little doubt that the World is being defied by Israeli land Thieving, and it is reacting...Israel's moneyed friends will never save her while she acts like a renegade Fascist State...
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> *The global boycott of Israel is growing silently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce. *
> Navit Zomer, Itamar Eichner and Udi Etzion
> Published:  06.04.15, 00:05 / Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; }
> In April 2012, the Co-operative, Britain’s fifth-largest food retailer, declared it would no longer be importing agricultural produce from the territories or any Israeli supplier linked to produce from there. Five years earlier, retail giant Marks & Spencer announced that it was boycotting products from the West Bank, while the Tesco supermarket chain stopped marketing dates from the Jordan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Ynetnews on Facebook  and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not alone: Over the past few years, numerous other companies from various countries around the world have announced some kind of a boycott of Israeli goods or companies.
> 
> 
> "A consumer boycott of Israeli goods primarily affects agricultural and fresh produce, as it is marked as made in Israel," says Israel Export Institute chairman Ramzi Gabbay. "Most of the Israeli industrial exports are unmarked so even if there is a boycott, it's an unofficial one imposed by an individual business that prefers not to work with Israel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The penny is finally dropping, you can see it in my local supermarket, the shelves are stacked high with unsold Sabra houmous and other Israeli products,  whereas similar non Israeli items are racing off the shelves. Governments can legislate all they like, ultimately the individual consumer will decide for themselves.
Click to expand...






 Strange that as in my area the opposite is the case, and any BDS protestors are told to move on or face a slap for being RACIST SCUM. The next day you see them in a multi union protest against austerity or a hope not soap RACIST rally. Short of manpower so the various groups rent  students to protest, you can find details at rent-a-mob


----------



## pbel

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little doubt that the World is being defied by Israeli land Thieving, and it is reacting...Israel's moneyed friends will never save her while she acts like a renegade Fascist State...
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> *The global boycott of Israel is growing silently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce. *
> Navit Zomer, Itamar Eichner and Udi Etzion
> Published:  06.04.15, 00:05 / Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; }
> In April 2012, the Co-operative, Britain’s fifth-largest food retailer, declared it would no longer be importing agricultural produce from the territories or any Israeli supplier linked to produce from there. Five years earlier, retail giant Marks & Spencer announced that it was boycotting products from the West Bank, while the Tesco supermarket chain stopped marketing dates from the Jordan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Ynetnews on Facebook  and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not alone: Over the past few years, numerous other companies from various countries around the world have announced some kind of a boycott of Israeli goods or companies.
> 
> 
> "A consumer boycott of Israeli goods primarily affects agricultural and fresh produce, as it is marked as made in Israel," says Israel Export Institute chairman Ramzi Gabbay. "Most of the Israeli industrial exports are unmarked so even if there is a boycott, it's an unofficial one imposed by an individual business that prefers not to work with Israel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The penny is finally dropping, you can see it in my local supermarket, the shelves are stacked high with unsold Sabra houmous and other Israeli products,  whereas similar non Israeli items are racing off the shelves. Governments can legislate all they like, ultimately the individual consumer will decide for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that as in my area the opposite is the case, and any BDS protestors are told to move on or face a slap for being RACIST SCUM. The next day you see them in a multi union protest against austerity or a hope not soap RACIST rally. Short of manpower so the various groups rent  students to protest, you can find details at rent-a-mob
Click to expand...

Israel rents you, rent a nut!


----------



## Phoenall

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little doubt that the World is being defied by Israeli land Thieving, and it is reacting...Israel's moneyed friends will never save her while she acts like a renegade Fascist State...
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> *The global boycott of Israel is growing silently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce. *
> Navit Zomer, Itamar Eichner and Udi Etzion
> Published:  06.04.15, 00:05 / Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; }
> In April 2012, the Co-operative, Britain’s fifth-largest food retailer, declared it would no longer be importing agricultural produce from the territories or any Israeli supplier linked to produce from there. Five years earlier, retail giant Marks & Spencer announced that it was boycotting products from the West Bank, while the Tesco supermarket chain stopped marketing dates from the Jordan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Ynetnews on Facebook  and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not alone: Over the past few years, numerous other companies from various countries around the world have announced some kind of a boycott of Israeli goods or companies.
> 
> 
> "A consumer boycott of Israeli goods primarily affects agricultural and fresh produce, as it is marked as made in Israel," says Israel Export Institute chairman Ramzi Gabbay. "Most of the Israeli industrial exports are unmarked so even if there is a boycott, it's an unofficial one imposed by an individual business that prefers not to work with Israel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The penny is finally dropping, you can see it in my local supermarket, the shelves are stacked high with unsold Sabra houmous and other Israeli products,  whereas similar non Israeli items are racing off the shelves. Governments can legislate all they like, ultimately the individual consumer will decide for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that as in my area the opposite is the case, and any BDS protestors are told to move on or face a slap for being RACIST SCUM. The next day you see them in a multi union protest against austerity or a hope not soap RACIST rally. Short of manpower so the various groups rent  students to protest, you can find details at rent-a-mob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel rents you, rent a nut!
Click to expand...






What are you going on about now, do you even know yourself what you mean


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>







 Deemed RACIST in the UK and arrests have been made, the usual suspects are being questioned as to their violent racism


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deemed RACIST in the UK and arrests have been made, the usual suspects are being questioned as to their violent racism
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deemed RACIST in the UK and arrests have been made, the usual suspects are being questioned as to their violent racism
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Gaza protesters run amok in Birmingham Tesco because it stocks Israeli food Daily Mail Online

 London activists arrested after pro-Palestine demo shuts down arms factory RT UK


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deemed RACIST in the UK and arrests have been made, the usual suspects are being questioned as to their violent racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza protesters run amok in Birmingham Tesco because it stocks Israeli food Daily Mail Online
> 
> London activists arrested after pro-Palestine demo shuts down arms factory RT UK
Click to expand...

OK, but it was not BDS per se that is illegal it was the tactics used.


----------



## P F Tinmore

“If they sponsor serious research which comes up with damaging facts that can hurt the legitimacy of the BDS movement, and publicize that among the world’s political and business elites, that can have an effect,” Wolfsfeld said. “But the overall political movement, related to the general feeling that Israel has no intention of ever leaving the territories and the international community’s growing frustration over that, is not going to be stopped.”

U.S. Billionaire Political Foes Unite to Fight Israel Boycotts - Yahoo Finance


----------



## montelatici

Phoney is the king, no the emperor, of bullshitters.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deemed RACIST in the UK and arrests have been made, the usual suspects are being questioned as to their violent racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza protesters run amok in Birmingham Tesco because it stocks Israeli food Daily Mail Online
> 
> London activists arrested after pro-Palestine demo shuts down arms factory RT UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but it was not BDS per se that is illegal it was the tactics used.
Click to expand...





 It was BDS in the raw, and in the UK we see the truth behind such groups. So the BDS activists are being arrested and charged, showing that it is dying a death in the UK. The same thing is happening in France, Spain and Germany


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoney is the king, no the emperor, of bullshitters.






Why because I post facts that you are unable to contradict and get 10 lashes from the nuns for being so stupid and lazy


----------



## Challenger

Daniyel said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little doubt that the World is being defied by Israeli land Thieving, and it is reacting...Israel's moneyed friends will never save her while she acts like a renegade Fascist State...
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> *The global boycott of Israel is growing silently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce. *
> Navit Zomer, Itamar Eichner and Udi Etzion
> Published:  06.04.15, 00:05 / Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; }
> In April 2012, the Co-operative, Britain’s fifth-largest food retailer, declared it would no longer be importing agricultural produce from the territories or any Israeli supplier linked to produce from there. Five years earlier, retail giant Marks & Spencer announced that it was boycotting products from the West Bank, while the Tesco supermarket chain stopped marketing dates from the Jordan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Ynetnews on Facebook  and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not alone: Over the past few years, numerous other companies from various countries around the world have announced some kind of a boycott of Israeli goods or companies.
> 
> 
> "A consumer boycott of Israeli goods primarily affects agricultural and fresh produce, as it is marked as made in Israel," says Israel Export Institute chairman Ramzi Gabbay. "Most of the Israeli industrial exports are unmarked so even if there is a boycott, it's an unofficial one imposed by an individual business that prefers not to work with Israel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The penny is finally dropping, you can see it in my local supermarket, the shelves are stacked high with unsold Sabra houmous and other Israeli products,  whereas similar non Israeli items are racing off the shelves. Governments can legislate all they like, ultimately the individual consumer will decide for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please are you gonna tell me that you like Humus? It's like Russians eating guacamole and Iraqis eating peanut butter.
Click to expand...


What's not to like? I've been to Greece, Turkey, Cyprus, Rhodes, Egypt, Tunisia and Morocco and sampled Hummus everywhere I've travelled. Invented in Egypt, made popular across the region by the Arabs and Greeks and stolen by the European Zionists who now claim it as theirs. Yottam Ottolenghi has a lot to answer for. 

Anyway, what's wrong with Russians eating guacamole and Iraqis eating peanut butter? Surely you're not trying to bring Zionist racism into what food people can eat?


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little doubt that the World is being defied by Israeli land Thieving, and it is reacting...Israel's moneyed friends will never save her while she acts like a renegade Fascist State...
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> *The global boycott of Israel is growing silently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce. *
> Navit Zomer, Itamar Eichner and Udi Etzion
> Published:  06.04.15, 00:05 / Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; }
> In April 2012, the Co-operative, Britain’s fifth-largest food retailer, declared it would no longer be importing agricultural produce from the territories or any Israeli supplier linked to produce from there. Five years earlier, retail giant Marks & Spencer announced that it was boycotting products from the West Bank, while the Tesco supermarket chain stopped marketing dates from the Jordan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Ynetnews on Facebook  and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not alone: Over the past few years, numerous other companies from various countries around the world have announced some kind of a boycott of Israeli goods or companies.
> 
> 
> "A consumer boycott of Israeli goods primarily affects agricultural and fresh produce, as it is marked as made in Israel," says Israel Export Institute chairman Ramzi Gabbay. "Most of the Israeli industrial exports are unmarked so even if there is a boycott, it's an unofficial one imposed by an individual business that prefers not to work with Israel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The penny is finally dropping, you can see it in my local supermarket, the shelves are stacked high with unsold Sabra houmous and other Israeli products,  whereas similar non Israeli items are racing off the shelves. Governments can legislate all they like, ultimately the individual consumer will decide for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please are you gonna tell me that you like Humus? It's like Russians eating guacamole and Iraqis eating peanut butter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like? I've been to Greece, Turkey, Cyprus, Rhodes, Egypt, Tunisia and Morocco and sampled Hummus everywhere I've travelled. Invented in Egypt, made popular across the region by the Arabs and Greeks and stolen by the European Zionists who now claim it as theirs. Yottam Ottolenghi has a lot to answer for.
> 
> Anyway, what's wrong with Russians eating guacamole and Iraqis eating peanut butter? Surely you're not trying to bring Zionist racism into what food people can eat?
Click to expand...


Uhh, how was Hummus 'stolen' by the European Zionists?


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little doubt that the World is being defied by Israeli land Thieving, and it is reacting...Israel's moneyed friends will never save her while she acts like a renegade Fascist State...
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> *The global boycott of Israel is growing silently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce. *
> Navit Zomer, Itamar Eichner and Udi Etzion
> Published:  06.04.15, 00:05 / Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; }
> In April 2012, the Co-operative, Britain’s fifth-largest food retailer, declared it would no longer be importing agricultural produce from the territories or any Israeli supplier linked to produce from there. Five years earlier, retail giant Marks & Spencer announced that it was boycotting products from the West Bank, while the Tesco supermarket chain stopped marketing dates from the Jordan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Ynetnews on Facebook  and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not alone: Over the past few years, numerous other companies from various countries around the world have announced some kind of a boycott of Israeli goods or companies.
> 
> 
> "A consumer boycott of Israeli goods primarily affects agricultural and fresh produce, as it is marked as made in Israel," says Israel Export Institute chairman Ramzi Gabbay. "Most of the Israeli industrial exports are unmarked so even if there is a boycott, it's an unofficial one imposed by an individual business that prefers not to work with Israel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The penny is finally dropping, you can see it in my local supermarket, the shelves are stacked high with unsold Sabra houmous and other Israeli products,  whereas similar non Israeli items are racing off the shelves. Governments can legislate all they like, ultimately the individual consumer will decide for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please are you gonna tell me that you like Humus? It's like Russians eating guacamole and Iraqis eating peanut butter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like? I've been to Greece, Turkey, Cyprus, Rhodes, Egypt, Tunisia and Morocco and sampled Hummus everywhere I've travelled. Invented in Egypt, made popular across the region by the Arabs and Greeks and stolen by the European Zionists who now claim it as theirs. Yottam Ottolenghi has a lot to answer for.
> 
> Anyway, what's wrong with Russians eating guacamole and Iraqis eating peanut butter? Surely you're not trying to bring Zionist racism into what food people can eat?
Click to expand...






 What Zionist racism, using the term as a profanity again because you wore out Palestinian, Jew, Israeli etc.


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet there is a growing global anti-BDS movement
> some places are calling the BDS a hate crime like france and canada, and subject to arrests, criminal prosecution and fines or civil suits.  Hopefully more will join them
> More palestinians are being hurt by the BDS movement that Israelis.  Unfortunate that more people do not understand this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavily financed "lawfare" by the Zionists in Israel and abroad. As I've said, governments can legislate until they are blue in the face, but they cannot stop individuals exercising their choices to buy or not to buy, to do business, or not to do business with the Zionist entity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong rat boy don't you like right wing politics that puts money in the pockets of people prepared to work. And not bankrolling the feckless and work shy like your left wing politicians are wanting to do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little doubt that the World is being defied by Israeli land Thieving, and it is reacting...Israel's moneyed friends will never save her while she acts like a renegade Fascist State...
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> *The global boycott of Israel is growing silently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce. *
> Navit Zomer, Itamar Eichner and Udi Etzion
> Published:  06.04.15, 00:05 / Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; }
> In April 2012, the Co-operative, Britain’s fifth-largest food retailer, declared it would no longer be importing agricultural produce from the territories or any Israeli supplier linked to produce from there. Five years earlier, retail giant Marks & Spencer announced that it was boycotting products from the West Bank, while the Tesco supermarket chain stopped marketing dates from the Jordan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Ynetnews on Facebook  and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not alone: Over the past few years, numerous other companies from various countries around the world have announced some kind of a boycott of Israeli goods or companies.
> 
> 
> "A consumer boycott of Israeli goods primarily affects agricultural and fresh produce, as it is marked as made in Israel," says Israel Export Institute chairman Ramzi Gabbay. "Most of the Israeli industrial exports are unmarked so even if there is a boycott, it's an unofficial one imposed by an individual business that prefers not to work with Israel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The penny is finally dropping, you can see it in my local supermarket, the shelves are stacked high with unsold Sabra houmous and other Israeli products,  whereas similar non Israeli items are racing off the shelves. Governments can legislate all they like, ultimately the individual consumer will decide for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that as in my area the opposite is the case, and any BDS protestors are told to move on or face a slap for being RACIST SCUM. The next day you see them in a multi union protest against austerity or a hope not soap RACIST rally. Short of manpower so the various groups rent  students to protest, you can find details at rent-a-mob
Click to expand...


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deemed RACIST in the UK and arrests have been made, the usual suspects are being questioned as to their violent racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza protesters run amok in Birmingham Tesco because it stocks Israeli food Daily Mail Online
> 
> London activists arrested after pro-Palestine demo shuts down arms factory RT UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but it was not BDS per se that is illegal it was the tactics used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was BDS in the raw, and in the UK we see the truth behind such groups. So the BDS activists are being arrested and charged, showing that it is dying a death in the UK. The same thing is happening in France, Spain and Germany
Click to expand...


----------



## Challenger

Why boycott Israel campaign may be gaining traction - CSMonitor.com

The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little doubt that the World is being defied by Israeli land Thieving, and it is reacting...Israel's moneyed friends will never save her while she acts like a renegade Fascist State...
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> *The global boycott of Israel is growing silently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce. *
> Navit Zomer, Itamar Eichner and Udi Etzion
> Published:  06.04.15, 00:05 / Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; }
> In April 2012, the Co-operative, Britain’s fifth-largest food retailer, declared it would no longer be importing agricultural produce from the territories or any Israeli supplier linked to produce from there. Five years earlier, retail giant Marks & Spencer announced that it was boycotting products from the West Bank, while the Tesco supermarket chain stopped marketing dates from the Jordan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Ynetnews on Facebook  and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not alone: Over the past few years, numerous other companies from various countries around the world have announced some kind of a boycott of Israeli goods or companies.
> 
> 
> "A consumer boycott of Israeli goods primarily affects agricultural and fresh produce, as it is marked as made in Israel," says Israel Export Institute chairman Ramzi Gabbay. "Most of the Israeli industrial exports are unmarked so even if there is a boycott, it's an unofficial one imposed by an individual business that prefers not to work with Israel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The penny is finally dropping, you can see it in my local supermarket, the shelves are stacked high with unsold Sabra houmous and other Israeli products,  whereas similar non Israeli items are racing off the shelves. Governments can legislate all they like, ultimately the individual consumer will decide for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that as in my area the opposite is the case, and any BDS protestors are told to move on or face a slap for being RACIST SCUM. The next day you see them in a multi union protest against austerity or a hope not soap RACIST rally. Short of manpower so the various groups rent  students to protest, you can find details at rent-a-mob
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






Having another meltdown because you cant answer the post without showing your stupidity.   Rule 21 from the book of neo Marxist disinformation and how to win at debate.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deemed RACIST in the UK and arrests have been made, the usual suspects are being questioned as to their violent racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza protesters run amok in Birmingham Tesco because it stocks Israeli food Daily Mail Online
> 
> London activists arrested after pro-Palestine demo shuts down arms factory RT UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but it was not BDS per se that is illegal it was the tactics used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was BDS in the raw, and in the UK we see the truth behind such groups. So the BDS activists are being arrested and charged, showing that it is dying a death in the UK. The same thing is happening in France, Spain and Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





More evidence of your meltdown in progress, must be from seeing all those feckless lazy left wing neo Marxists getting arrested.


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little doubt that the World is being defied by Israeli land Thieving, and it is reacting...Israel's moneyed friends will never save her while she acts like a renegade Fascist State...
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> *The global boycott of Israel is growing silently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce. *
> Navit Zomer, Itamar Eichner and Udi Etzion
> Published:  06.04.15, 00:05 / Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; }
> In April 2012, the Co-operative, Britain’s fifth-largest food retailer, declared it would no longer be importing agricultural produce from the territories or any Israeli supplier linked to produce from there. Five years earlier, retail giant Marks & Spencer announced that it was boycotting products from the West Bank, while the Tesco supermarket chain stopped marketing dates from the Jordan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Ynetnews on Facebook  and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not alone: Over the past few years, numerous other companies from various countries around the world have announced some kind of a boycott of Israeli goods or companies.
> 
> 
> "A consumer boycott of Israeli goods primarily affects agricultural and fresh produce, as it is marked as made in Israel," says Israel Export Institute chairman Ramzi Gabbay. "Most of the Israeli industrial exports are unmarked so even if there is a boycott, it's an unofficial one imposed by an individual business that prefers not to work with Israel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The penny is finally dropping, you can see it in my local supermarket, the shelves are stacked high with unsold Sabra houmous and other Israeli products,  whereas similar non Israeli items are racing off the shelves. Governments can legislate all they like, ultimately the individual consumer will decide for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that as in my area the opposite is the case, and any BDS protestors are told to move on or face a slap for being RACIST SCUM. The next day you see them in a multi union protest against austerity or a hope not soap RACIST rally. Short of manpower so the various groups rent  students to protest, you can find details at rent-a-mob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having another meltdown because you cant answer the post without showing your stupidity.   Rule 21 from the book of neo Marxist disinformation and how to win at debate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza protesters run amok in Birmingham Tesco because it stocks Israeli food Daily Mail Online
> 
> London activists arrested after pro-Palestine demo shuts down arms factory RT UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, but it was not BDS per se that is illegal it was the tactics used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was BDS in the raw, and in the UK we see the truth behind such groups. So the BDS activists are being arrested and charged, showing that it is dying a death in the UK. The same thing is happening in France, Spain and Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence of your meltdown in progress, must be from seeing all those feckless lazy left wing neo Marxists getting arrested.
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little doubt that the World is being defied by Israeli land Thieving, and it is reacting...Israel's moneyed friends will never save her while she acts like a renegade Fascist State...
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> *The global boycott of Israel is growing silently *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *European banks are cutting ties with Israeli counterparts, while supermarkets across the world are appeasing violent protesters who attack their Israeli produce. *
> Navit Zomer, Itamar Eichner and Udi Etzion
> Published:  06.04.15, 00:05 / Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; }
> In April 2012, the Co-operative, Britain’s fifth-largest food retailer, declared it would no longer be importing agricultural produce from the territories or any Israeli supplier linked to produce from there. Five years earlier, retail giant Marks & Spencer announced that it was boycotting products from the West Bank, while the Tesco supermarket chain stopped marketing dates from the Jordan Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow Ynetnews on Facebook  and Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are not alone: Over the past few years, numerous other companies from various countries around the world have announced some kind of a boycott of Israeli goods or companies.
> 
> 
> "A consumer boycott of Israeli goods primarily affects agricultural and fresh produce, as it is marked as made in Israel," says Israel Export Institute chairman Ramzi Gabbay. "Most of the Israeli industrial exports are unmarked so even if there is a boycott, it's an unofficial one imposed by an individual business that prefers not to work with Israel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The penny is finally dropping, you can see it in my local supermarket, the shelves are stacked high with unsold Sabra houmous and other Israeli products,  whereas similar non Israeli items are racing off the shelves. Governments can legislate all they like, ultimately the individual consumer will decide for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that as in my area the opposite is the case, and any BDS protestors are told to move on or face a slap for being RACIST SCUM. The next day you see them in a multi union protest against austerity or a hope not soap RACIST rally. Short of manpower so the various groups rent  students to protest, you can find details at rent-a-mob
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having another meltdown because you cant answer the post without showing your stupidity.   Rule 21 from the book of neo Marxist disinformation and how to win at debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






 MELTDOWN ALERT


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza protesters run amok in Birmingham Tesco because it stocks Israeli food Daily Mail Online
> 
> London activists arrested after pro-Palestine demo shuts down arms factory RT UK
> 
> 
> 
> OK, but it was not BDS per se that is illegal it was the tactics used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was BDS in the raw, and in the UK we see the truth behind such groups. So the BDS activists are being arrested and charged, showing that it is dying a death in the UK. The same thing is happening in France, Spain and Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence of your meltdown in progress, must be from seeing all those feckless lazy left wing neo Marxists getting arrested.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







 MELTDOWN ALERT


----------



## Challenger

*David - 'If you step on the necks of the Palestinians you feel stronger' * ..that's just about the best, most rational explanation for the continuing Zionist occupation of Palestine. Nothing to do with "security" or a "Jewish Homeland"...Zionists just like to bully and oppress people weaker than themselves. Some Jewish Israelis even get it. BDS is alive in the Zionist entity....chip, chip, chip, there goes another brick in the edifice.

Magazine Meet Israel s boycotters - Al Jazeera English

They can be mocked and riduculed, but the more governments crack down on basic human freedoms, more and more ordinary decent people will join them.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Challenger said:


> *David - 'If you step on the necks of the Palestinians you feel stronger' * ..that's just about the best, most rational explanation for the continuing Zionist occupation of Palestine. Nothing to do with "security" or a "Jewish Homeland"...Zionists just like to bully and oppress people weaker than themselves. Some Jewish Israelis even get it. BDS is alive in the Zionist entity....chip, chip, chip, there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> Magazine Meet Israel s boycotters - Al Jazeera English
> 
> They can be mocked and riduculed, but the more governments crack down on basic human freedoms, more and more ordinary decent people will join them.


 
If you really think that Zionism isn't about security or a Jewish homeland, then you don't really know Israelis at all.
Daniyel, you're an Israeli.  What do you think about the above statement by Challenger?  Is it true?


----------



## montelatici

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *David - 'If you step on the necks of the Palestinians you feel stronger' * ..that's just about the best, most rational explanation for the continuing Zionist occupation of Palestine. Nothing to do with "security" or a "Jewish Homeland"...Zionists just like to bully and oppress people weaker than themselves. Some Jewish Israelis even get it. BDS is alive in the Zionist entity....chip, chip, chip, there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> Magazine Meet Israel s boycotters - Al Jazeera English
> 
> They can be mocked and riduculed, but the more governments crack down on basic human freedoms, more and more ordinary decent people will join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really think that Zionism isn't about security or a Jewish homeland, then you don't really know Israelis at all.
> Daniyel, you're an Israeli.  What do you think about the above statement by Challenger?  Is it true?
Click to expand...


Zionism is about colonialism and stealing land from the rightful inhabitants.  That's what it always was.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> *David - 'If you step on the necks of the Palestinians you feel stronger' * ..that's just about the best, most rational explanation for the continuing Zionist occupation of Palestine. Nothing to do with "security" or a "Jewish Homeland"...Zionists just like to bully and oppress people weaker than themselves. Some Jewish Israelis even get it. BDS is alive in the Zionist entity....chip, chip, chip, there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> Magazine Meet Israel s boycotters - Al Jazeera English
> 
> They can be mocked and riduculed, but the more governments crack down on basic human freedoms, more and more ordinary decent people will join them.







 Al Jazeera the hamas terrorists media outlet.

 Must do better rat boy


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *David - 'If you step on the necks of the Palestinians you feel stronger' * ..that's just about the best, most rational explanation for the continuing Zionist occupation of Palestine. Nothing to do with "security" or a "Jewish Homeland"...Zionists just like to bully and oppress people weaker than themselves. Some Jewish Israelis even get it. BDS is alive in the Zionist entity....chip, chip, chip, there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> Magazine Meet Israel s boycotters - Al Jazeera English
> 
> They can be mocked and riduculed, but the more governments crack down on basic human freedoms, more and more ordinary decent people will join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really think that Zionism isn't about security or a Jewish homeland, then you don't really know Israelis at all.
> Daniyel, you're an Israeli.  What do you think about the above statement by Challenger?  Is it true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is about colonialism and stealing land from the rightful inhabitants.  That's what it always was.
Click to expand...





 How about some proof of your RACIST CLAIM freddy boy


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *David - 'If you step on the necks of the Palestinians you feel stronger' * ..that's just about the best, most rational explanation for the continuing Zionist occupation of Palestine. Nothing to do with "security" or a "Jewish Homeland"...Zionists just like to bully and oppress people weaker than themselves. Some Jewish Israelis even get it. BDS is alive in the Zionist entity....chip, chip, chip, there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> Magazine Meet Israel s boycotters - Al Jazeera English
> 
> They can be mocked and riduculed, but the more governments crack down on basic human freedoms, more and more ordinary decent people will join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really think that Zionism isn't about security or a Jewish homeland, then you don't really know Israelis at all.
> Daniyel, you're an Israeli.  What do you think about the above statement by Challenger?  Is it true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionism is about colonialism and stealing land from the rightful inhabitants.  That's what it always was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about some proof of your RACIST CLAIM freddy boy
Click to expand...


June 19, 1899











*Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier, Weizmann Tells Actions Committ*
July 25, 1926


London (Jul. 23)

(Jewish Telegraphic Agency)

The contemplated trip to the United States of Dr. Chaim Weizmann, president of the World Zionist Organization, the continuation of his efforts while in America to extend the Jewish Agency through his negotiations with the Marshall group, the possibilities of extending Jewish colonization work outside of the present Palestine frontiers, including. Transjordania and certain parts of Syria, were the main features around which the deliberations centered.......“Due to the success of our colonization work in Palestine proper, it is possible that eventually our colonization work will be extended beyond the frontiers of Transjordania. It is true that the Palestine government has not taken a clear stand in regard to its economic policy, but well founded demands have every prospect of being agreed to. A great deal has been achieved during the last months,” Dr. Weizmann said."

Successful Jewish Colonization Will Extend Beyond Palestine Frontier Weizmann Tells Actions Committ Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## Challenger

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *David - 'If you step on the necks of the Palestinians you feel stronger' * ..that's just about the best, most rational explanation for the continuing Zionist occupation of Palestine. Nothing to do with "security" or a "Jewish Homeland"...Zionists just like to bully and oppress people weaker than themselves. Some Jewish Israelis even get it. BDS is alive in the Zionist entity....chip, chip, chip, there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> Magazine Meet Israel s boycotters - Al Jazeera English
> 
> They can be mocked and riduculed, but the more governments crack down on basic human freedoms, more and more ordinary decent people will join them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really think that Zionism isn't about security or a Jewish homeland, then you don't really know Israelis at all.
> Daniyel, you're an Israeli.  What do you think about the above statement by Challenger?  Is it true?
Click to expand...

The "David comment" was made by an Israeli IDF soldier in the link provided. All the comments come from Israelis.


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> Why boycott Israel campaign may be gaining traction - CSMonitor.com
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews



France has rejected the idea of BDS against Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott Israel campaign may be gaining traction - CSMonitor.com
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France has rejected the idea of BDS against Israel
Click to expand...

So?

What France wants doesn't matter.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott Israel campaign may be gaining traction - CSMonitor.com
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France has rejected the idea of BDS against Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> What France wants doesn't matter.
Click to expand...





 So when it spreads to the rest of Europe does it still not matter. Very close to having the world turn against the terrorists and refusing to give them any more handouts


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott Israel campaign may be gaining traction - CSMonitor.com
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France has rejected the idea of BDS against Israel
Click to expand...


What the French Government declares is up to them; what the French people do individually is entirely different.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott Israel campaign may be gaining traction - CSMonitor.com
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France has rejected the idea of BDS against Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the French Government declares is up to them; what the French people do individually is entirely different.
Click to expand...

France, like all of Israel's toadies, is trying to conflate BDS with antisemitism. From what I have heard they haven't had much luck with that.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott Israel campaign may be gaining traction - CSMonitor.com
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France has rejected the idea of BDS against Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the French Government declares is up to them; what the French people do individually is entirely different.
Click to expand...






 Don't be stupid, if the French government made it illegal to wear the Burkha then the people cant say we will wear the Burkha and not expect to be arrested. In this case France has made BDS illegal, so no protests against Israeli products anymore.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott Israel campaign may be gaining traction - CSMonitor.com
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France has rejected the idea of BDS against Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the French Government declares is up to them; what the French people do individually is entirely different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France, like all of Israel's toadies, is trying to conflate BDS with antisemitism. From what I have heard they haven't had much luck with that.
Click to expand...




 WRONG they are seeing the RACISM in it and the rise of NAZI JEW HATRED and have decided to stamp it out. It took Charlie Hebdo to show how deep the Nazism and Racism had gone in France. They may be a socialist government but they are not stupid, and they will do anything to placate the French people and keep their jobs


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott Israel campaign may be gaining traction - CSMonitor.com
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France has rejected the idea of BDS against Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the French Government declares is up to them; what the French people do individually is entirely different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France, like all of Israel's toadies, is trying to conflate BDS with antisemitism. From what I have heard they haven't had much luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG they are seeing the RACISM in it and the rise of NAZI JEW HATRED and have decided to stamp it out. It took Charlie Hebdo to show how deep the Nazism and Racism had gone in France. They may be a socialist government but they are not stupid, and they will do anything to placate the French people and keep their jobs
Click to expand...

Blah, blah, blah irrelevant.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott Israel campaign may be gaining traction - CSMonitor.com
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France has rejected the idea of BDS against Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the French Government declares is up to them; what the French people do individually is entirely different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France, like all of Israel's toadies, is trying to conflate BDS with antisemitism. From what I have heard they haven't had much luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG they are seeing the RACISM in it and the rise of NAZI JEW HATRED and have decided to stamp it out. It took Charlie Hebdo to show how deep the Nazism and Racism had gone in France. They may be a socialist government but they are not stupid, and they will do anything to placate the French people and keep their jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah irrelevant.
Click to expand...





 So answering your posts with the truth is irrelevant now, is this because you keep getting your bubble burst


----------



## P F Tinmore

Boycott movement aims to destroy Israel PM - Yahoo News

"Justice and freedom for the Palestinians are incompatible with the existence of the State of Israel," Netanyahu added.​
Well duh!


----------



## Daniyel

"It's a rejectionist extremist Palestinian position in which there is no room for Israel in any borders."


You forgot the following part.


----------



## Mr. H.

A Palestinian-led campaign to snub Israeli is no match for the billions of U.S. taxpayer dollars that flow to the Jew coffers. 

Nothing to see here...


----------



## cnm

That's why Netanyahu isn't squealing.


----------



## Mr. H.

cnm said:


> That's why Netanyahu isn't squealing.


Not only is he not squealing, he's laughing all the way to the Jew bank.


----------



## Mr. H.

You can always bank on the Jew, because it's the Jew that has your money. 

Feel safe my friends.


----------



## Mr. H.

One Jew, one Gentie, one Nation.

Get the picture?


----------



## P F Tinmore

EU moves ahead on labeling of Israeli settlement products - Yahoo News

JERUSALEM (AP) — Israel would be required to label products that are made in West Bank settlements and exported to Europe, according to guidelines being prepared by the European Union.

It also comes as a grassroots movement promoting boycotts, divestment and sanctions against Israel appears to be gaining steam.


----------



## Roudy

I sent my package via JewPS, Jew know what I mean? God Bless the Jewnited States of America!

Nike's new ad campaign: Just Jew It!


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott Israel campaign may be gaining traction - CSMonitor.com
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France has rejected the idea of BDS against Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the French Government declares is up to them; what the French people do individually is entirely different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France, like all of Israel's toadies, is trying to conflate BDS with antisemitism. From what I have heard they haven't had much luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG they are seeing the RACISM in it and the rise of NAZI JEW HATRED and have decided to stamp it out. It took Charlie Hebdo to show how deep the Nazism and Racism had gone in France. They may be a socialist government but they are not stupid, and they will do anything to placate the French people and keep their jobs
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Boycott movement aims to destroy Israel PM - Yahoo News
> 
> "Justice and freedom for the Palestinians are incompatible with the existence of the State of Israel," Netanyahu added.​
> Well duh!






 Hey doofus I can cherry pick as well

 Netanyahu cited what he called "one of the leaders" of BDS as stating that its real aim was "to bring down the State of Israel".


----------



## toastman

They lost with conventional wars, they lost with terrorism and they are going to lose with BDS.


----------



## Judicial review

The Israeli PM has to speak common sense and be repetitive with it, because the world is stupid and doesn't learn from past mistakes also known as HISTORY.  This guy has the hardest job of any person on earth, and that includes our own President.  I agree with him.  Everybody are morons.


----------



## Challenger

*Israel’s relations with the world: *"It appears that the Jewish public is aware of the
deterioration that has occurred in Israel’s international status. This awareness
seemingly stems from the intensification of voices calling to boycott Israel and its
institutions. A large majority (69%) characterize Israel’s relations with the countries
of the world as not good at all or not so good, with only 29% viewing these relations
as moderately good or very good." The Peace Index

Probably why they're playing the "victim" card for all it's worth and pumping $ millions into anti-BDS activities.

chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick from the edifice.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> EU moves ahead on labeling of Israeli settlement products - Yahoo News
> 
> JERUSALEM (AP) — Israel would be required to label products that are made in West Bank settlements and exported to Europe, according to guidelines being prepared by the European Union.
> 
> It also comes as a grassroots movement promoting boycotts, divestment and sanctions against Israel appears to be gaining steam.







 A little bit late reporting this as it has been law for at least 5 years now, and it is not just Isreali goods but goods from all over the world. Easy to get round it by packaging the produce in Israel then it becomes Israeli produce, many EU nations use this trick


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why boycott Israel campaign may be gaining traction - CSMonitor.com
> 
> The global boycott of Israel is growing silently - Israel News Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France has rejected the idea of BDS against Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the French Government declares is up to them; what the French people do individually is entirely different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France, like all of Israel's toadies, is trying to conflate BDS with antisemitism. From what I have heard they haven't had much luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG they are seeing the RACISM in it and the rise of NAZI JEW HATRED and have decided to stamp it out. It took Charlie Hebdo to show how deep the Nazism and Racism had gone in France. They may be a socialist government but they are not stupid, and they will do anything to placate the French people and keep their jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




MELTDOWN ALERT    MELTDOWN ALERT     MELTDOWN ALERT


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> France has rejected the idea of BDS against Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the French Government declares is up to them; what the French people do individually is entirely different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> France, like all of Israel's toadies, is trying to conflate BDS with antisemitism. From what I have heard they haven't had much luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG they are seeing the RACISM in it and the rise of NAZI JEW HATRED and have decided to stamp it out. It took Charlie Hebdo to show how deep the Nazism and Racism had gone in France. They may be a socialist government but they are not stupid, and they will do anything to placate the French people and keep their jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MELTDOWN ALERT    MELTDOWN ALERT     MELTDOWN ALERT
Click to expand...


----------



## Penelope

Roudy said:


> I sent my package via JewPS, Jew know what I mean? God Bless the Jewnited States of America!
> 
> Nike's new ad campaign: Just Jew It!



Both Cherson and Molschky have had personal experience with the immigration process in different places, and Rachel is a second-generation American native-born citizen, which means it wasn’t long ago that her own family immigrated to a nation completely foreign to their culture. Yet they assimilated into the “melting pot” *that used to be **America*, unlike today with the “multicultural” approach pushed by the liberal front, a concept that is a complete failure when the “religious” values of the immigrants clash with those of the native inhabitants. Multiculturalism does not promote assimilation, and instead of a cohesive nation with a shared patriotism, immigrants now live in their own parallel communities, many with a hatred for their adopted country.
Cherson and Molschky Who We Are

*Use to be America*, that is the problem , we let Jews come here.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the French Government declares is up to them; what the French people do individually is entirely different.
> 
> 
> 
> France, like all of Israel's toadies, is trying to conflate BDS with antisemitism. From what I have heard they haven't had much luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG they are seeing the RACISM in it and the rise of NAZI JEW HATRED and have decided to stamp it out. It took Charlie Hebdo to show how deep the Nazism and Racism had gone in France. They may be a socialist government but they are not stupid, and they will do anything to placate the French people and keep their jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MELTDOWN ALERT    MELTDOWN ALERT     MELTDOWN ALERT
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





*MELTDOWN ALERT    MELTDOWN ALERT    MELTDOWN ALERT*


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent my package via JewPS, Jew know what I mean? God Bless the Jewnited States of America!
> 
> Nike's new ad campaign: Just Jew It!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Cherson and Molschky have had personal experience with the immigration process in different places, and Rachel is a second-generation American native-born citizen, which means it wasn’t long ago that her own family immigrated to a nation completely foreign to their culture. Yet they assimilated into the “melting pot” *that used to be **America*, unlike today with the “multicultural” approach pushed by the liberal front, a concept that is a complete failure when the “religious” values of the immigrants clash with those of the native inhabitants. Multiculturalism does not promote assimilation, and instead of a cohesive nation with a shared patriotism, immigrants now live in their own parallel communities, many with a hatred for their adopted country.
> Cherson and Molschky Who We Are
> 
> *Use to be America*, that is the problem , we let Jews come here.
Click to expand...






 RACIST NAZI BITCH    you should be shot on sight for your remarks. Don't forget that YOU ARE A BELLIGERENT INVADER


----------



## montelatici

A BNP member calling people Nazis is hilarious.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> A BNP member calling people Nazis is hilarious.






 Who is a BNP member then freddy boy ?   Care to provide evidence of your false claims ?


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> *Israel’s relations with the world: *"It appears that the Jewish public is aware of the
> deterioration that has occurred in Israel’s international status. This awareness
> seemingly stems from the intensification of voices calling to boycott Israel and its
> institutions. A large majority (69%) characterize Israel’s relations with the countries
> of the world as not good at all or not so good, with only 29% viewing these relations
> as moderately good or very good." The Peace Index
> 
> Probably why they're playing the "victim" card for all it's worth and pumping $ millions into anti-BDS activities.
> 
> chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick from the edifice.



Yet the arab view is that Israel still has a good relation with the world and that opinion is against the  palestinians

It reflects what some jews think of relations not what is really happening.

The index is an interesting glance but far from complete


----------



## Uncensored2008

P F Tinmore said:


> Harper *is* a hate crime.



So are women driving under your system of law, Ahmed...


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel’s relations with the world: *"It appears that the Jewish public is aware of the
> deterioration that has occurred in Israel’s international status. This awareness
> seemingly stems from the intensification of voices calling to boycott Israel and its
> institutions. A large majority (69%) characterize Israel’s relations with the countries
> of the world as not good at all or not so good, with only 29% viewing these relations
> as moderately good or very good." The Peace Index
> 
> Probably why they're playing the "victim" card for all it's worth and pumping $ millions into anti-BDS activities.
> 
> chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick from the edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the arab view is that Israel still has a good relation with the world and that opinion is against the  palestinians
> 
> It reflects what some jews think of relations not what is really happening.
> 
> The index is an interesting glance but far from complete
Click to expand...


How do you extrapolate that opinion is against the  palestinians, from this,

"Among the Arab respondents, a reverse majority (58%) regards Israel’s relations with
the world as very good or moderately good. This may accord with, or even stem
from, the widespread view in the Palestinian street that despite the criticism of
Israel, ultimately the countries of the world accept its policy as evidenced by the fact
that they do not act against it even when this is possible."


----------



## P F Tinmore

Uncensored2008 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harper *is* a hate crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are women driving under your system of law, Ahmed...
Click to expand...

What do you mean?


----------



## Uncensored2008

P F Tinmore said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harper *is* a hate crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are women driving under your system of law, Ahmed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?
Click to expand...


I block video.

Saudi Women Still Can t Drive But They Are Making It To Work Parallels NPR

The demon Allah must be sad...


----------



## P F Tinmore

Uncensored2008 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harper *is* a hate crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are women driving under your system of law, Ahmed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I block video.
> 
> Saudi Women Still Can t Drive But They Are Making It To Work Parallels NPR
> 
> The demon Allah must be sad...
Click to expand...

*Palestinian Racing Team*

The Speed Sisters (aka Betty, Marah, Mona, Rhana and Noor) are the subject of a documentary by Amber Fares. The film—which is still in production—follows the lives of the Middle East's first all-female motor racing team, their struggles not only as women in a male-dominated sport, but also in one of the most unstable parts of the world.






Speed Sisters The Middle East s All-Female Motor Racing Team - Cool Hunting


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> MORE LIES as there is no official apartheid status within the current boundaries of Israel. It is just ISLAMONAZI blood libels, lies and propaganda.


Oh the duplicity. 'Current boundaries', 'official apartheid'. So if Israel is implementing apartheid in the West Bank it is not official and not within current boundaries.

Likewise Israeli settlers are not really stealing land in the West Bank outside the current boundaries of Israel because it will be inside future boundaries.

Will no one think of the hasbara?


----------



## cnm

montelatici said:


> Why does that sound familiar>
> 
> "*DALLAS, Nov. 29— *The leader of South Africa's Zulus said the ban on many South African imports in a sanctions bill passed by Congress last month was reducing income to black farmers and agricultural workers...."
> THEME OF ZULU S TOUR - SANCTIONS HURT BLACKS - NYTimes.com


Probably because it's the same old, same old.


----------



## cnm

I know I make it a point to not buy Israeli irrigation supplies.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES as there is no official apartheid status within the current boundaries of Israel. It is just ISLAMONAZI blood libels, lies and propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the duplicity. 'Current boundaries', 'official apartheid'. So if Israel is implementing apartheid in the West Bank it is not official and not within current boundaries.
> 
> Likewise Israeli settlers are not really stealing land in the West Bank outside the current boundaries of Israel because it will be inside future boundaries.
> 
> Will no one think of the hasbara?
Click to expand...





 The answer to every thing the terrorist supporters done have a ready answer for    hasbara.

 Try dealing with facts for once and fact one is that apartheid can not exist outside of a nations borders, so making your claims of apartheid just islamonazi propaganda that has been debunked time and time again
 Fact two the land in the west bank that the representatives of the Palestinians signed over to the Israelis is where the settlements are being built on land that was Jewish until 1949 when the Palestinians forcibly evicted the Jews and claimed the land as theirs
 Fact three the Palestinians still have to abide by their promises made early last year and hold peace talks with Egypt, Jordan and Israel and negotiate mutual borders. .


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES as there is no official apartheid status within the current boundaries of Israel. It is just ISLAMONAZI blood libels, lies and propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the duplicity. 'Current boundaries', 'official apartheid'. So if Israel is implementing apartheid in the West Bank it is not official and not within current boundaries.
> 
> Likewise Israeli settlers are not really stealing land in the West Bank outside the current boundaries of Israel because it will be inside future boundaries.
> 
> Will no one think of the hasbara?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to every thing the terrorist supporters done have a ready answer for    hasbara.
> 
> Try dealing with facts for once and fact one is that apartheid can not exist outside of a nations borders, so making your claims of apartheid just islamonazi propaganda that has been debunked time and time again
> Fact two the land in the west bank that the representatives of the Palestinians signed over to the Israelis is where the settlements are being built on land that was Jewish until 1949 when the Palestinians forcibly evicted the Jews and claimed the land as theirs
> Fact three the Palestinians still have to abide by their promises made early last year and hold peace talks with Egypt, Jordan and Israel and negotiate mutual borders. .
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES as there is no official apartheid status within the current boundaries of Israel. It is just ISLAMONAZI blood libels, lies and propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the duplicity. 'Current boundaries', 'official apartheid'. So if Israel is implementing apartheid in the West Bank it is not official and not within current boundaries.
> 
> Likewise Israeli settlers are not really stealing land in the West Bank outside the current boundaries of Israel because it will be inside future boundaries.
> 
> Will no one think of the hasbara?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to every thing the terrorist supporters done have a ready answer for    hasbara.
> 
> Try dealing with facts for once and fact one is that apartheid can not exist outside of a nations borders, so making your claims of apartheid just islamonazi propaganda that has been debunked time and time again
> Fact two the land in the west bank that the representatives of the Palestinians signed over to the Israelis is where the settlements are being built on land that was Jewish until 1949 when the Palestinians forcibly evicted the Jews and claimed the land as theirs
> Fact three the Palestinians still have to abide by their promises made early last year and hold peace talks with Egypt, Jordan and Israel and negotiate mutual borders. .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 you just don't like the truth do you, and go into meltdown every time it is produced.


----------



## Challenger

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIES as there is no official apartheid status within the current boundaries of Israel. It is just ISLAMONAZI blood libels, lies and propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the duplicity. 'Current boundaries', 'official apartheid'. So if Israel is implementing apartheid in the West Bank it is not official and not within current boundaries.
> 
> Likewise Israeli settlers are not really stealing land in the West Bank outside the current boundaries of Israel because it will be inside future boundaries.
> 
> Will no one think of the hasbara?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to every thing the terrorist supporters done have a ready answer for    hasbara.
> 
> Try dealing with facts for once and fact one is that apartheid can not exist outside of a nations borders, so making your claims of apartheid just islamonazi propaganda that has been debunked time and time again
> Fact two the land in the west bank that the representatives of the Palestinians signed over to the Israelis is where the settlements are being built on land that was Jewish until 1949 when the Palestinians forcibly evicted the Jews and claimed the land as theirs
> Fact three the Palestinians still have to abide by their promises made early last year and hold peace talks with Egypt, Jordan and Israel and negotiate mutual borders. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just don't like the truth do you, and go into meltdown every time it is produced.
Click to expand...


----------



## Penelope

It must be going pretty good if Israel is trying to pass law banning speech of the boycott:

*Israel passes law banning calls for boycott Opposition blasts law, which penalizes persons or organizations who call for a boycott of Israel or the settlements, calling it unconstitutional and irresponsible. 

By Jonathan Lis | Jul. 11, 2011 | 11:05 PM | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 72

Israel passes law banning calls for boycott - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News

(taking away more freedom of speech)

The Knesset passed Monday a law penalizing persons or organizations that boycott Israel or the settlements, by a vote of 47 to 38.

Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu was not present during the vote. MK Zeev Elkin (Likud), who proposed the law, said the law is not meant to silence people, but "to protect the citizens of Israel."

*


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> It must be going pretty good if Israel is trying to pass law banning speech of the boycott:
> 
> *Israel passes law banning calls for boycott Opposition blasts law, which penalizes persons or organizations who call for a boycott of Israel or the settlements, calling it unconstitutional and irresponsible.
> 
> By Jonathan Lis | Jul. 11, 2011 | 11:05 PM |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72
> 
> Israel passes law banning calls for boycott - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News
> 
> (taking away more freedom of speech)
> 
> The Knesset passed Monday a law penalizing persons or organizations that boycott Israel or the settlements, by a vote of 47 to 38.
> 
> Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu was not present during the vote. MK Zeev Elkin (Likud), who proposed the law, said the law is not meant to silence people, but "to protect the citizens of Israel."
> 
> *






It is not freedom of speech it is incitement to violence.


----------



## Hossfly

*UPDATE*


*SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)
23.14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.75 (3.35%)

REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 06/16/15
Extended Hours: $23.21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $0.07 (0.29%) 
Quote as of 4:03 PM EDT on 06/16/15 (NASDAQ

*


----------



## aris2chat

Hossfly said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> *SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)*
> *23.14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.75 (3.35%)*
> 
> *REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 06/16/15*
> *Extended Hours: $23.21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $0.07 (0.29%) *
> *Quote as of 4:03 PM EDT on 06/16/15 (NASDAQ*



Israel is a start up leader, so it is not likely a boycott will ever really harm the country.  It really only hurts certain palestnians that work for a few Israeli companies


----------



## Hossfly

aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> *SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)*
> *23.14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.75 (3.35%)*
> 
> *REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 06/16/15*
> *Extended Hours: $23.21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $0.07 (0.29%) *
> *Quote as of 4:03 PM EDT on 06/16/15 (NASDAQ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a start up leader, so it is not likely a boycott will ever really harm the country.  It really only hurts certain palestnians that work for a few Israeli companies
Click to expand...

Te BDS people don't think about the people, they want to punish the country.


----------



## Penelope

aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> *SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)*
> *23.14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.75 (3.35%)*
> 
> *REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 06/16/15*
> *Extended Hours: $23.21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $0.07 (0.29%) *
> *Quote as of 4:03 PM EDT on 06/16/15 (NASDAQ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a start up leader, so it is not likely a boycott will ever really harm the country.  It really only hurts certain palestnians that work for a few Israeli companies
Click to expand...


Of course not, the US taxpayer support Israel.


----------



## Hossfly

Penelope said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> *SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)*
> *23.14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.75 (3.35%)*
> 
> *REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 06/16/15*
> *Extended Hours: $23.21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $0.07 (0.29%) *
> *Quote as of 4:03 PM EDT on 06/16/15 (NASDAQ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a start up leader, so it is not likely a boycott will ever really harm the country.  It really only hurts certain palestnians that work for a few Israeli companies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not, the US taxpayer support Israel.
Click to expand...

Humbug!


----------



## montelatici

Hossfly said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> *SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)*
> *23.14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.75 (3.35%)*
> 
> *REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 06/16/15*
> *Extended Hours: $23.21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $0.07 (0.29%) *
> *Quote as of 4:03 PM EDT on 06/16/15 (NASDAQ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a start up leader, so it is not likely a boycott will ever really harm the country.  It really only hurts certain palestnians that work for a few Israeli companies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Te BDS people don't think about the people, they want to punish the country.
Click to expand...


How familiar:

"Some proponents of sanctions now concede that the besieged economy's inability to create any new jobs has left more blacks unemployed, but say the price must be paid.

''Yes, we recognize that sanctions hurt the blacks, but it hurts apartheid more,'' Max Sisulu said.

"The white minority Government fueled the argument by initially dismissing the effect of sanctions, *even while it enacted a law declaring it a crime to publicly advocate the curbs.*

''They would not make it illegal if it didn't hurt,'' said Max Sisulu, chief economist for the African National Congress."

As Mandela Stumps for Sanctions South Africa Debates Them - NYTimes.com


----------



## cnm

The parallels between the Bantustan regimes grow ever stronger.


----------



## Challenger

"We’ve got to give credit to Netanyahu...without him we could not have reached this far, at this time".

"It could have taken much, much, much, much longer, but with the help of the Israeli government, our biggest closet supporters in the world, we’re going much faster".--Omar Barghouti, BDS

 A Special place in Hell

 Netanyahu failed in stemming tide of BDS against Israel Isaac Herzog says - Israel News - Jerusalem Post


----------



## Challenger

Hossfly said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> *SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)*
> *23.14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.75 (3.35%)*
> 
> *REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 06/16/15*
> *Extended Hours: $23.21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $0.07 (0.29%) *
> *Quote as of 4:03 PM EDT on 06/16/15 (NASDAQ*



"Meanwhile, investors will probably find SodaStream's stock trading sideways until then, but watch as it burns through its cash. Although it has often recorded GAAP profits, its free cash flow, or the money the beverage maker has left over after paying for capital expenditures on buildings or equipment, has been negative. Businesses can only go so long running a deficit like that, and Soda Stream has been doing so for years." 3 Reasons SodaStream International Stock Could Fall


----------



## rylah

Yeah SodaStream that's a victory for palestinians to hang on.
Presented by "muslims united to hate" to their pawns as a legit
conquer and glory.

Sure after SodaStream all jews immediately fall on their knees...


----------



## Challenger

rylah said:


> Yeah SodaStream that's a victory for palestinians to hang on.
> Presented by "muslims united to hate" to their pawns as a legit
> conquer and glory.
> 
> Sure after SodaStream all jews immediately fall on their knees...



That's really a ridiculous statement. If you truely believe that, you don't get what BDS is all about. It's not about Judaism, it's about Zionism and colonial oppression.


----------



## rylah

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah SodaStream that's a victory for palestinians to hang on.
> Presented by "muslims united to hate" to their pawns as a legit
> conquer and glory.
> 
> Sure after SodaStream all jews immediately fall on their knees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really a ridiculous statement. If you truely believe that, you don't get what BDS is all about. It's not about Judaism, it's about Zionism and colonial oppression.
Click to expand...



Oh really? So that's what the majority of muslims say and You believe...

I really tried to argue the anti-semitic statement by the zionist, 
unfortunately all I see is muslims using intellectual words to justify
their JIHAD.

Their actions in order to BLOCK THE FREE SPEECH and justifying it with same
pseudo-intellectual arguments the European philosophers  themselves created many
years ago.
THAT"S JIHAD

Yeah explain an educated anti zionist jew in the ME what the BDS is...

Go read some koran and haddith to understand who are the manipulators of Your sympathy.


----------



## rylah

You see those BDS supporters are so intellectually disabled, that
each time an educated person analyses their arguments they convert him 
to support Zionism.

It's Jihad, it's obvious in presentation and conduct (even by representatives here)
And it's illegal because it being a religious war tactic.

I'm still waiting for arguments for Israeli religious war...by a secular zionist machine.


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> *SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)*
> *23.14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.75 (3.35%)*
> 
> *REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 06/16/15*
> *Extended Hours: $23.21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $0.07 (0.29%) *
> *Quote as of 4:03 PM EDT on 06/16/15 (NASDAQ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Meanwhile, investors will probably find SodaStream's stock trading sideways until then, but watch as it burns through its cash. Although it has often recorded GAAP profits, its free cash flow, or the money the beverage maker has left over after paying for capital expenditures on buildings or equipment, has been negative. Businesses can only go so long running a deficit like that, and Soda Stream has been doing so for years." 3 Reasons SodaStream International Stock Could Fall
Click to expand...


Keurig is not even a threat to sodastream's market.  Perhaps someone will eventually be but for now there is room enough for health competition.

Why do some think it would be so easy you harm Sodasteam?  They moved from the WB and they are still being attacked by the BDS junkies.  It is not about the WB but any Israel firm, just for being Israeli.

You think a few people who really don't know the facts that boycott sodastream will put it out of business?  And all the other Israeli businesses?  You think Israel is going to implode?

There have been soda machines long before sodastream and there have been others since.

The boycott movement is just PR stunt against Israel.  Some places have put an end to the attacks, other places have actually called it racism and made it a crime.

It won't help the WB or the palestinians.

Israel's stock is on the raise.  PA's government is shutting down.  The boycott has done wonders for the palestinians, not

Those involved should have devoted more energy to building up PA companies and state ups instead of trying to tear down Israeli companies.

More missed opportunities


----------



## Challenger

To all of you who post BDS is no threat to Zionist Israel, Bibbi disagrees with you! 

Israel brands Palestinian-led boycott movement a strategic threat World news The Guardian


----------



## rylah

Yeah JIHAD IS a concern for the whole world, BDS being one of those tactics
in the religious war against Jews and infidels.


----------



## Challenger

rylah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah SodaStream that's a victory for palestinians to hang on.
> Presented by "muslims united to hate" to their pawns as a legit
> conquer and glory.
> 
> Sure after SodaStream all jews immediately fall on their knees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really a ridiculous statement. If you truely believe that, you don't get what BDS is all about. It's not about Judaism, it's about Zionism and colonial oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? So that's what the majority of muslims say and You believe...
> 
> I really tried to argue the anti-semitic statement by the zionist,
> unfortunately all I see is muslims using intellectual words to justify
> their JIHAD.
> 
> Their actions in order to BLOCK THE FREE SPEECH and justifying it with same
> pseudo-intellectual arguments the European philosophers  themselves created many
> years ago.
> THAT"S JIHAD
> 
> Yeah explain an educated anti zionist jew in the ME what the BDS is...
> 
> Go read some koran and haddith to understand who are the manipulators of Your sympathy.
Click to expand...

Seems you have no idea what Jihad is either.


----------



## rylah

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah SodaStream that's a victory for palestinians to hang on.
> Presented by "muslims united to hate" to their pawns as a legit
> conquer and glory.
> 
> Sure after SodaStream all jews immediately fall on their knees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really a ridiculous statement. If you truely believe that, you don't get what BDS is all about. It's not about Judaism, it's about Zionism and colonial oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? So that's what the majority of muslims say and You believe...
> 
> I really tried to argue the anti-semitic statement by the zionist,
> unfortunately all I see is muslims using intellectual words to justify
> their JIHAD.
> 
> Their actions in order to BLOCK THE FREE SPEECH and justifying it with same
> pseudo-intellectual arguments the European philosophers  themselves created many
> years ago.
> THAT"S JIHAD
> 
> Yeah explain an educated anti zionist jew in the ME what the BDS is...
> 
> Go read some koran and haddith to understand who are the manipulators of Your sympathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you have no idea what Jihad is either.
Click to expand...



Well do You? I live in land where it's practices daily, in our parliament, in closed communities,
in intifadas explosions and swastika graffiti...Come on teach me.

Now tell me do muslims have a* conclusive single definition* of JIHAD?

There's no consensus  in Islam on this subjects!

So  of course...YOU KNOW... wrong audience.


----------



## Challenger

rylah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah SodaStream that's a victory for palestinians to hang on.
> Presented by "muslims united to hate" to their pawns as a legit
> conquer and glory.
> 
> Sure after SodaStream all jews immediately fall on their knees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really a ridiculous statement. If you truely believe that, you don't get what BDS is all about. It's not about Judaism, it's about Zionism and colonial oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? So that's what the majority of muslims say and You believe...
> 
> I really tried to argue the anti-semitic statement by the zionist,
> unfortunately all I see is muslims using intellectual words to justify
> their JIHAD.
> 
> Their actions in order to BLOCK THE FREE SPEECH and justifying it with same
> pseudo-intellectual arguments the European philosophers  themselves created many
> years ago.
> THAT"S JIHAD
> 
> Yeah explain an educated anti zionist jew in the ME what the BDS is...
> 
> Go read some koran and haddith to understand who are the manipulators of Your sympathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you have no idea what Jihad is either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well do You? I live in land where it's practices daily, in our parliament, in closed communities,
> in intifadas explosions and swastika graffiti...Come on teach me.
> 
> Now tell me do muslims have a* conclusive single definition* of JIHAD?
> 
> There's no consensus  in Islam on this subjects!
> 
> So  of course...YOU KNOW... wrong audience.
Click to expand...


So in post #1107 you go to great lengths to explain that BDS is Jihad, now you say there is no consensus in Islam on this subject. OK, moving away slowly


----------



## cnm

rylah said:


> Yeah JIHAD IS a concern for the whole world, BDS being one of those tactics
> in the religious war against Jews and infidels.


Are Jews not infidels?


----------



## rylah

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah SodaStream that's a victory for palestinians to hang on.
> Presented by "muslims united to hate" to their pawns as a legit
> conquer and glory.
> 
> Sure after SodaStream all jews immediately fall on their knees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really a ridiculous statement. If you truely believe that, you don't get what BDS is all about. It's not about Judaism, it's about Zionism and colonial oppression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? So that's what the majority of muslims say and You believe...
> 
> I really tried to argue the anti-semitic statement by the zionist,
> unfortunately all I see is muslims using intellectual words to justify
> their JIHAD.
> 
> Their actions in order to BLOCK THE FREE SPEECH and justifying it with same
> pseudo-intellectual arguments the European philosophers  themselves created many
> years ago.
> THAT"S JIHAD
> 
> Yeah explain an educated anti zionist jew in the ME what the BDS is...
> 
> Go read some koran and haddith to understand who are the manipulators of Your sympathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you have no idea what Jihad is either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well do You? I live in land where it's practices daily, in our parliament, in closed communities,
> in intifadas explosions and swastika graffiti...Come on teach me.
> 
> Now tell me do muslims have a* conclusive single definition* of JIHAD?
> 
> There's no consensus  in Islam on this subjects!
> 
> So  of course...YOU KNOW... wrong audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in post #1107 you go to great lengths to explain that BDS is Jihad, now you say there is no consensus in Islam on this subject. OK, moving away slowly
Click to expand...



So is it? 

When muslims are mostly literate and can actually understand what Jihad means
Your argument can be valid.

Until then Jihad in Islam is what those Immams preach, and we know that very well.
BDS coming from those same sources is Jihad, especially when muslims themselves 
see it as Jihad.


----------



## rylah

cnm said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah JIHAD IS a concern for the whole world, BDS being one of those tactics
> in the religious war against Jews and infidels.
> 
> 
> 
> Are Jews not infidels?
Click to expand...


First let me see a muslim authority debate with a Mekubal rabbi...let's see if muslims
can prove that even from the koran itself.


----------



## cnm

Let me rephrase that. Are Jews infidels?


----------



## rylah

Jews are Hebrews, no matter how a muslim defines it.

By some jews are considered worst than infidels, they're considered devils to kill in order to bring the Final Judgment.
By some they're considered to be lower class citizens for being "People of the Book". 

The first one is preached more in those mosques.


----------



## cnm

So why separate them from other infidels? Unless you're implying Christians are not infidels either from also being 'People of the Book'

Not that it matters really, all the Abrahamic religions are batshit crazy in their [extremisms]. Comes from being derived from mad desert dwellers I guess.

In any case the really significant BDS events will come from outside that region imo, as has been demonstrated by Orange.


----------



## Challenger

rylah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's really a ridiculous statement. If you truely believe that, you don't get what BDS is all about. It's not about Judaism, it's about Zionism and colonial oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? So that's what the majority of muslims say and You believe...
> 
> I really tried to argue the anti-semitic statement by the zionist,
> unfortunately all I see is muslims using intellectual words to justify
> their JIHAD.
> 
> Their actions in order to BLOCK THE FREE SPEECH and justifying it with same
> pseudo-intellectual arguments the European philosophers  themselves created many
> years ago.
> THAT"S JIHAD
> 
> Yeah explain an educated anti zionist jew in the ME what the BDS is...
> 
> Go read some koran and haddith to understand who are the manipulators of Your sympathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you have no idea what Jihad is either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well do You? I live in land where it's practices daily, in our parliament, in closed communities,
> in intifadas explosions and swastika graffiti...Come on teach me.
> 
> Now tell me do muslims have a* conclusive single definition* of JIHAD?
> 
> There's no consensus  in Islam on this subjects!
> 
> So  of course...YOU KNOW... wrong audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in post #1107 you go to great lengths to explain that BDS is Jihad, now you say there is no consensus in Islam on this subject. OK, moving away slowly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So is it?
> 
> When muslims are mostly literate and can actually understand what Jihad means
> Your argument can be valid.
> 
> Until then Jihad in Islam is what those Immams preach, and we know that very well.
> BDS coming from those same sources is Jihad, especially when muslims themselves
> see it as Jihad.
Click to expand...


It helps if you lay off the alcohol and/or drugs when you post, makes it possible to understand what you're trying to say.


----------



## Phoenall

Penelope said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> *SodaStream (NASDAQ: SODA)*
> *23.14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.75 (3.35%)*
> 
> *REAL-TIME: Last trade at 4:00 PM EDT on 06/16/15*
> *Extended Hours: $23.21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $0.07 (0.29%) *
> *Quote as of 4:03 PM EDT on 06/16/15 (NASDAQ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a start up leader, so it is not likely a boycott will ever really harm the country.  It really only hurts certain palestnians that work for a few Israeli companies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not, the US taxpayer support Israel.
Click to expand...






 So they should, and stop supporting islamonazi terrorism


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? So that's what the majority of muslims say and You believe...
> 
> I really tried to argue the anti-semitic statement by the zionist,
> unfortunately all I see is muslims using intellectual words to justify
> their JIHAD.
> 
> Their actions in order to BLOCK THE FREE SPEECH and justifying it with same
> pseudo-intellectual arguments the European philosophers  themselves created many
> years ago.
> THAT"S JIHAD
> 
> Yeah explain an educated anti zionist jew in the ME what the BDS is...
> 
> Go read some koran and haddith to understand who are the manipulators of Your sympathy.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you have no idea what Jihad is either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well do You? I live in land where it's practices daily, in our parliament, in closed communities,
> in intifadas explosions and swastika graffiti...Come on teach me.
> 
> Now tell me do muslims have a* conclusive single definition* of JIHAD?
> 
> There's no consensus  in Islam on this subjects!
> 
> So  of course...YOU KNOW... wrong audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in post #1107 you go to great lengths to explain that BDS is Jihad, now you say there is no consensus in Islam on this subject. OK, moving away slowly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So is it?
> 
> When muslims are mostly literate and can actually understand what Jihad means
> Your argument can be valid.
> 
> Until then Jihad in Islam is what those Immams preach, and we know that very well.
> BDS coming from those same sources is Jihad, especially when muslims themselves
> see it as Jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It helps if you lay off the alcohol and/or drugs when you post, makes it possible to understand what you're trying to say.
Click to expand...







 So thats your problem is it, mixing alcohol and drugs


----------



## aris2chat

Boycott?
Palestinians are calling for their people to boycott Al-Aqsa and the mount even though Israel has arranged for more transportation from both G and WB for the Ramadan month.

Boycott the mount?  That is going to hurt Israel?  It will only hurt muslims.  If anything it will allow jews to visit the mount without being harassed, christians too.  It will prevent palestinians from throwing stones at those praying at the wall.

How would muslims boycotting the mount break Israelis economy?  It would mean the need for less security.

What next, palestinians giving up their Israeli paid jobs?  Israel will just hire more Israelis instead and be able to end entry to palestinians.

and this while the PA resigns their government because of hamas


----------



## aris2chat

How successful is a boycott when Israeli good fill the shelves in WB stores?  Other people outside of the region call for a boycott but the palestinians themselves don't?
How far will any boycott go with the WB buying Israeli goods and seeking Israeli jobs, or with a possible truce deal between hamas and Israel?  Of what use is a boycott if the PA government resigned?  Of what purposed does any boycott expect to achieve by trying to harm Israel when the palestinians need a strong Israel government and economy to help the palestinians regroup?  They need the trade and services they get through Israel.  They need access through Israel.  

They need Israel.  Boycotting in an attempt to hurt Israel is a bit like cutting off their own nose, ears and gouging out their eyes.
There is no real sense.
Israel "ain't goin' no where" so any harm to Israel will only make the situation for the palestinians worse.


----------



## Hossfly

aris2chat said:


> How successful is a boycott when Israeli good fill the shelves in WB stores?  Other people outside of the region call for a boycott but the palestinians themselves don't?
> How far will any boycott go with the WB buying Israeli goods and seeking Israeli jobs, or with a possible truce deal between hamas and Israel?  Of what use is a boycott if the PA government resigned?  Of what purposed does any boycott expect to achieve by trying to harm Israel when the palestinians need a strong Israel government and economy to help the palestinians regroup?  They need the trade and services they get through Israel.  They need access through Israel.
> 
> They need Israel.  Boycotting in an attempt to hurt Israel is a bit like cutting off their own nose, ears and gouging out their eyes.
> There is no real sense.
> Israel "ain't goin' no where" so any harm to Israel will only make the situation for the palestinians worse.


As I stated before, the boycotters do not care about the plight of the Palestinians affected by their boycotts. Their one track minds just want to hate and hurt Israel and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## montelatici

You sound just like pro-Apartheid racists of years ago.  Congratulations. 

Embarrassing 1985 column by George Will opposing U.S. sanctions on South Africa in which he argues that “the current campaigning against South Africa is a fad, a moral Hula Hoop, fun for a while.”  

Ottawa Citizen - Google News Archive Search


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> You sound just like pro-Apartheid racists of years ago.  Congratulations.
> 
> Embarrassing 1985 column by George Will opposing U.S. sanctions on South Africa in which he argues that “the current campaigning against South Africa is a fad, a moral Hula Hoop, fun for a while.”
> 
> Ottawa Citizen - Google News Archive Search


Who are you replying to, Chicken Lips?


----------



## cnm

aris2chat said:


> They need Israel.  Boycotting in an attempt to hurt Israel is a bit like cutting off their own nose, ears and gouging out their eyes.
> There is no real sense.
> Israel "ain't goin' no where" so any harm to Israel will only make the situation for the palestinians worse.


Sounds exactly like the arguments against sanctions applied to the other Bantustan nation.


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> To all of you who post BDS is no threat to Zionist Israel, Bibbi disagrees with you!
> 
> Israel brands Palestinian-led boycott movement a strategic threat World news The Guardian



The hate and attacks behind the the BDS movement is harmful.  The boycott itself is minimal at best.  The propaganda is a pain in the neck but not fatal.  It takes time, attention and money away from things that would help palestinians and PA/Israeli relations.
It does not help the palestinians, it is just another for, of anti-semitism to attack Israel with.  It is a tool of hate mongers not of those seeking any amicable solutions


----------



## aris2chat

cnm said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah JIHAD IS a concern for the whole world, BDS being one of those tactics
> in the religious war against Jews and infidels.
> 
> 
> 
> Are Jews not infidels?
Click to expand...


People of the book should not be infidels, but protected brothers in faith.  They might not believe in Mohammed as prophet, but they believe in other prophets and in god.


----------



## cnm

Are Christians infidels? Not that it matters, but out of curiosity as to the workings of the crazy Abrahamic sects.


----------



## montelatici

Don't know if it has changed but the Church considered Muslims and Jews infidels.


----------



## rylah

cnm said:


> So why separate them from other infidels? Unless you're implying Christians are not infidels either from also being 'People of the Book'
> 
> Not that it matters really, all the Abrahamic religions are batshit crazy in their [extremisms]. Comes from being derived from mad desert dwellers I guess.
> 
> In any case the really significant BDS events will come from outside that region imo, as has been demonstrated by Orange.



Well I don't separate infidels, let the muslims deal with it,
but they do single out the Jew as the main enemy.

Orange ...off from Israel is good for the average Israeli's pocket.


----------



## rylah

Stealing from the original then calling it a fake...a logic people have.

Beginning to understand why Judaism is only for Hebrews.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> You sound just like pro-Apartheid racists of years ago.  Congratulations.
> 
> Embarrassing 1985 column by George Will opposing U.S. sanctions on South Africa in which he argues that “the current campaigning against South Africa is a fad, a moral Hula Hoop, fun for a while.”
> 
> Ottawa Citizen - Google News Archive Search







 Off topic deflection and derailment number 2


----------



## Phoenall

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound just like pro-Apartheid racists of years ago.  Congratulations.
> 
> Embarrassing 1985 column by George Will opposing U.S. sanctions on South Africa in which he argues that “the current campaigning against South Africa is a fad, a moral Hula Hoop, fun for a while.”
> 
> Ottawa Citizen - Google News Archive Search
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you replying to, Chicken Lips?
Click to expand...





 Hes just deflecting again


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all of you who post BDS is no threat to Zionist Israel, Bibbi disagrees with you!
> 
> Israel brands Palestinian-led boycott movement a strategic threat World news The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hate and attacks behind the the BDS movement is harmful.  The boycott itself is minimal at best.  The propaganda is a pain in the neck but not fatal.  It takes time, attention and money away from things that would help palestinians and PA/Israeli relations.
> It does not help the palestinians, it is just another for, of anti-semitism to attack Israel with.  It is a tool of hate mongers not of those seeking any amicable solutions
Click to expand...


There is no hatred behind BDS other than that of an oppressed people against their oppressor, which is both normal and natural. The predominant "emotion" behind BDS is the sense of injustice and outrage against the continuing illegal Zionist occupation of Palestine. The true hatred comes from the Zionist camp. Did I mention that Nethanyahu disagrees with you? Israel brands Palestinian-led boycott movement a strategic threat World news The Guardian


----------



## Challenger

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if it has changed but the Church considered Muslims and Jews infidels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ande they teach NAZI JEW HATRED don't they freddy boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are insane Phoney.  You need to take a break.  These absurd accusations on nearly every post is absolutely nutso.
Click to expand...

Ignore him, he's just another internet troll.


----------



## rylah

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? So that's what the majority of muslims say and You believe...
> 
> I really tried to argue the anti-semitic statement by the zionist,
> unfortunately all I see is muslims using intellectual words to justify
> their JIHAD.
> 
> Their actions in order to BLOCK THE FREE SPEECH and justifying it with same
> pseudo-intellectual arguments the European philosophers  themselves created many
> years ago.
> THAT"S JIHAD
> 
> Yeah explain an educated anti zionist jew in the ME what the BDS is...
> 
> Go read some koran and haddith to understand who are the manipulators of Your sympathy.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you have no idea what Jihad is either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well do You? I live in land where it's practices daily, in our parliament, in closed communities,
> in intifadas explosions and swastika graffiti...Come on teach me.
> 
> Now tell me do muslims have a* conclusive single definition* of JIHAD?
> 
> There's no consensus  in Islam on this subjects!
> 
> So  of course...YOU KNOW... wrong audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in post #1107 you go to great lengths to explain that BDS is Jihad, now you say there is no consensus in Islam on this subject. OK, moving away slowly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So is it?
> 
> When muslims are mostly literate and can actually understand what Jihad means
> Your argument can be valid.
> 
> Until then Jihad in Islam is what those Immams preach, and we know that very well.
> BDS coming from those same sources is Jihad, especially when muslims themselves
> see it as Jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It helps if you lay off the alcohol and/or drugs when you post, makes it possible to understand what you're trying to say.
Click to expand...



Want an explanation using fingers or wooden blocks?
Don't drink for years, sorry to disappoint.
And about drugs...well man I am not stupid to support Jihad in anyway,
DRUGS COME FROM ARABS AND THAT"S THEIR JIHAD-COPY OF HITLER TACTICS

So I know what Jihad is and it's tactics every muslim has to use.
Interested? Wanna quotes from koran chuch? Think about the wave of reaction.
One who can read can figure out "jihad"...go read hadith and koran.

But since there's no consensus in islam on the laws and interpretations,
since MOST MUSLIMs ARE ILLITERATE -jihad is what's being actualized
as different deceitful  tactics, GENOCIDE of jews using drugs, AFFIRMED LYING TO INFIDELS, propaganda and mainly IDENTITY MURDER OF ALL INFIDELS BEFORE EXECUTION AND MASSACRE.

But trully actual juhad is HIT-AND-RUN TO CAVES whining of injustice evoking emotions,
victimizing themselves.


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> You sound just like pro-Apartheid racists of years ago.  Congratulations.
> 
> Embarrassing 1985 column by George Will opposing U.S. sanctions on South Africa in which he argues that “the current campaigning against South Africa is a fad, a moral Hula Hoop, fun for a while.”
> 
> Ottawa Citizen - Google News Archive Search



Give us a break, Hitler's book "mein kampf" and the Russian "protocols of the elders of zion" are sold in millions
in MOST MUSLIM COUNTRIES.

"You sound like...." *You sound like a HITLER YOUTH (or call it :"HAMAS YOUTH" no difference).*


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if it has changed but the Church considered Muslims and Jews infidels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ande they teach NAZI JEW HATRED don't they freddy boy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are insane Phoney.  You need to take a break.  These absurd accusations on nearly every post is absolutely nutso.
Click to expand...





Here's the hypocrisy, beyond sinister- Our GOD is not the same.

Previous "jesus on earth"-






*So innocent You are montelatici. A true peace-loving Hippie.*


----------



## rylah

"Yeshu was such a good Hippie, now that's WHY *THEY* KILLED HIM"

It's rooted in there, but hippies only see positive things everywhere.


----------



## Challenger

rylah said:


> "Yeshu was such a good Hippie, now that's WHY *THEY* KILLED HIM"
> 
> It's rooted in there, but hippies only see positive things everywhere.



Interesting. All of these are Americans...Zionist Israel's firmest allies.


----------



## rylah

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeshu was such a good Hippie, now that's WHY *THEY* KILLED HIM"
> 
> It's rooted in there, but hippies only see positive things everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. All of these are Americans...Zionist Israel's firmest allies.
Click to expand...



REALLY?? 
The Nazi POPE is American?
Argentinians are American?
Catholithism is American?

You really think we're stupid??


----------



## cnm

rylah said:


> since MOST MUSLIMs ARE ILLITERATE


Yeah? Got a cite for that? I think it's pure hasbara bullshit.

_*IINA Report on Literacy – 40% of Muslim World’s Population is Illiterate*

http://islamicvoice.com

*Jeddah:* Illiteracy is stunningly rampant in the Muslim world. Nearly 40 percent, (with varying percentages in the Member States of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation) of the Muslim world’s population cannot read or write, which means that there are hundreds of millions of illiterates in the OIC countries, mostly female, according to a report prepared by OIC and obtained by the International Islamic News Agency (IINA), last month._​


----------



## aris2chat

rylah said:


> "Yeshu was such a good Hippie, now that's WHY *THEY* KILLED HIM"
> 
> It's rooted in there, but hippies only see positive things everywhere.



Romans killed Jesus.  A king was appointed by roman.  There could be no other 'king of the jews'.  Jesus was a threat to roman rule an was killed for it.  Over the years they crucified more than 250,000 jews.  For some it took days to die, and their bodies were left to hang there well after death.  It was a reminder of Roman authority.

The pope declared the Jews were not responsible for Jesus' death. JEWS DID NOT KILL HIM


----------



## rylah

cnm said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> since MOST MUSLIMs ARE ILLITERATE
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? Got a cite for that? I think it's pure hasbara bullshit.
> 
> _*IINA Report on Literacy – 40% of Muslim World’s Population is Illiterate*
> 
> http://islamicvoice.com
> 
> *Jeddah:* Illiteracy is stunningly rampant in the Muslim world. Nearly 40 percent, (with varying percentages in the Member States of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation) of the Muslim world’s population cannot read or write, which means that there are hundreds of millions of illiterates in the OIC countries, mostly female, according to a report prepared by OIC and obtained by the International Islamic News Agency (IINA), last month._​
Click to expand...


INTERNATIONAL LITERACY DATA 2013

Countries Compared by Education Literacy Total population. International Statistics at NationMaster.com


"arabic is the soul of our religion. If we don't know arabic we cannot worship alla"

Well that's Afghanistan (most illiterate around 80%) 

"A muslim who cannot read arabic,is a BAD muslim"

Illiteracy and birth rates:
Muslims illiterate and bear more children Gogoi IBNLive Videos

Illiterate Fanatics in Paris Islamic Voice

ISLAMICVOICE: 40%  are  illiterate
IINA Report on Literacy 40 of Muslim World s Population is Illiterate Islamic Voice


Now examining my sentence literally proves me WRONG. MY MISTAKE.

Only 40% can't read or write, well but that deals with the local language.
I don't care for them to not know English or French. What we discussed was "Jihad"
a religious fight from koran against infidels.

What was discussed is their ability to read and understand koran and haddith.
So how many ARABIC COUNTRIES ARE THERE?

The most muslim populated country is Indonesia-not and arabic country,
as Pakistan, India, Afghanistan and the most of MUSLIM COUNTRIES.

So are muslims capable (on the average)  of reading and interpreting koran in arabic?

Out of 60% literate ONLY in their local tongue, how many know arabic?

*My conclusion: It's less than a half. *


----------



## P F Tinmore

cnm said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> since MOST MUSLIMs ARE ILLITERATE
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? Got a cite for that? I think it's pure hasbara bullshit.
> 
> _*IINA Report on Literacy – 40% of Muslim World’s Population is Illiterate*
> 
> http://islamicvoice.com
> 
> *Jeddah:* Illiteracy is stunningly rampant in the Muslim world. Nearly 40 percent, (with varying percentages in the Member States of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation) of the Muslim world’s population cannot read or write, which means that there are hundreds of millions of illiterates in the OIC countries, mostly female, according to a report prepared by OIC and obtained by the International Islamic News Agency (IINA), last month._​
Click to expand...

*Country* *Literacy rate (all)* *Male Literacy* *Female Literacy* *Gender Difference*
Palestine 95.6% 98.1% 93.1% 5.0%

List of countries by literacy rate - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## rylah

So we were talking about the muslim world at large.
So jebustinians probably know what's in the koran. What about the rest of them-not arabs?


----------



## montelatici

aris2chat said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeshu was such a good Hippie, now that's WHY *THEY* KILLED HIM"
> 
> It's rooted in there, but hippies only see positive things everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romans killed Jesus.  A king was appointed by roman.  There could be no other 'king of the jews'.  Jesus was a threat to roman rule an was killed for it.  Over the years they crucified more than 250,000 jews.  For some it took days to die, and their bodies were left to hang there well after death.  It was a reminder of Roman authority.
> 
> The pope declared the Jews were not responsible for Jesus' death. JEWS DID NOT KILL HIM
Click to expand...


*Matthew 27 *
*Jesus Handed Over to Pontius Pilate*
27 When morning came, all the chief priests and elders of the people plotted against Jesus to put Him to death.  And when they had bound Him, they led Him away and delivered Him to Pontius Pilate the governor.


----------



## rylah

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeshu was such a good Hippie, now that's WHY *THEY* KILLED HIM"
> 
> It's rooted in there, but hippies only see positive things everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romans killed Jesus.  A king was appointed by roman.  There could be no other 'king of the jews'.  Jesus was a threat to roman rule an was killed for it.  Over the years they crucified more than 250,000 jews.  For some it took days to die, and their bodies were left to hang there well after death.  It was a reminder of Roman authority.
> 
> The pope declared the Jews were not responsible for Jesus' death. JEWS DID NOT KILL HIM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Matthew 27 *
> *Jesus Handed Over to Pontius Pilate*
> 27 When morning came, all the chief priests and elders of the people plotted against Jesus to put Him to death.  And when they had bound Him, they led Him away and delivered Him to Pontius Pilate the governor.
Click to expand...


Thank You for supporting my argument.
And showing what a catholic really thinks of JEWS as a whole, maybe those verses made the POPE accept Naziism....


----------



## montelatici

Catholics believe the bible, but we also are taught to believe that 1. Not all Jews wanted Jesus to be crucified (just the leaders) and 2. The Jews of today had nothing to do with his death and 3. Collective Punishment is wrong.


----------



## rylah

*Well that's advertising. Nice one.*

Did You get to that one before the Pope said so? When was that..YESTERDAY?
NO THAT HAPPENeD LESS  THAN 10 YEARS AGO (March 2011.)

Who is Responsible for Jesus Execution
Pope Benedict Exonerates Jews For Jesus Death In New Book

And I see where You're directing....preparing an accusation, or an "argument"
on a subject You're ready to copy-paste till cows fly.

mohammad or yeshu:


----------



## montelatici

The Pope said exactly what I said.  He does not deny the Bible.  

From your link.

"In the book, Benedict re-enacts Jesus' final hours, including his death sentence for blasphemy, then analyzes each Gospel account to explain *why Jews as a whole cannot be blamed for it. *Rather, Benedict concludes, it was the "Temple aristocracy" and a few supporters of the figure Barabbas who were responsible.


----------



## rylah

Interesting is he for Islamic rule over Jerusalem or the Israeli?
Is he for this boycott?


----------



## montelatici

Benedict is retired.  He is no longer Pope.  I think Francis supports the boycott, he supports Palestinian rights, especially the Christian Palestinian,s many being members of the Roman Catholic Church.

I think he would be happy with a secular, democratic state with equal rights for all the inhabitants, as I would.


----------



## Challenger

rylah said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeshu was such a good Hippie, now that's WHY *THEY* KILLED HIM"
> 
> It's rooted in there, but hippies only see positive things everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. All of these are Americans...Zionist Israel's firmest allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY??
> The Nazi POPE is American?
> Argentinians are American?
> Catholithism is American?
> 
> You really think we're stupid??
Click to expand...


No, just you. I was commenting on those specific video clips.


----------



## Challenger

rylah said:


> So we were talking about the muslim world at large.
> So jebustinians probably know what's in the koran. What about the rest of them-not arabs?



Irrelevant in the Israel Palestine forum, talk about it in the Middle East or Religion forums.


----------



## Challenger

rylah said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound just like pro-Apartheid racists of years ago.  Congratulations.
> 
> Embarrassing 1985 column by George Will opposing U.S. sanctions on South Africa in which he argues that “the current campaigning against South Africa is a fad, a moral Hula Hoop, fun for a while.”
> 
> Ottawa Citizen - Google News Archive Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give us a break, Hitler's book "mein kampf" and the Russian "protocols of the elders of zion" are sold in millions
> in MOST MUSLIM COUNTRIES.
> 
> "You sound like...." *You sound like a HITLER YOUTH (or call it :"HAMAS YOUTH" no difference).*
Click to expand...


...or *Magshimey Herut, no difference either.*


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all of you who post BDS is no threat to Zionist Israel, Bibbi disagrees with you!
> 
> Israel brands Palestinian-led boycott movement a strategic threat World news The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hate and attacks behind the the BDS movement is harmful.  The boycott itself is minimal at best.  The propaganda is a pain in the neck but not fatal.  It takes time, attention and money away from things that would help palestinians and PA/Israeli relations.
> It does not help the palestinians, it is just another for, of anti-semitism to attack Israel with.  It is a tool of hate mongers not of those seeking any amicable solutions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no hatred behind BDS other than that of an oppressed people against their oppressor, which is both normal and natural. The predominant "emotion" behind BDS is the sense of injustice and outrage against the continuing illegal Zionist occupation of Palestine. The true hatred comes from the Zionist camp. Did I mention that Nethanyahu disagrees with you? Israel brands Palestinian-led boycott movement a strategic threat World news The Guardian
Click to expand...






 BULL SHIT the same RACIST scum that march for the UAF, ANL and hope not soap are the ones you see waving RACIST placards and protesting illegally against Jewish stores. One was asked on Camera to explain why he was protesting against the sale of Jewish goods in a Jewish store but not protesting against the arab muslim store down the street selling the same goods. He blustered and said something about "well they are not Jews innit".


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> The Pope said exactly what I said.  He does not deny the Bible.
> 
> From your link.
> 
> "In the book, Benedict re-enacts Jesus' final hours, including his death sentence for blasphemy, then analyzes each Gospel account to explain *why Jews as a whole cannot be blamed for it. *Rather, Benedict concludes, it was the "Temple aristocracy" and a few supporters of the figure Barabbas who were responsible.







 Is that the same Bible that the Catholics wrote to suit their own peccadillo's of orgies, drugs, drunkenness, rape, voyeurism, pederasty and other fetishes. The same bible that was reworked over and over again until it no longer resembles what was written in the 1C C.E.


----------



## Challenger

Seems Jewish Americans don't think BDS is "anti-semitic" 


"In the June 13 news article “In Israel, concerns rising over boycott movement,” Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu referred to the movement to boycott Israel or disinvest from those doing business in the occupied territories as “anti-Semitic.” Similarly, Las Vegas casino mogul Sheldon Adelson, who recently presided over a meeting that raised more than $20 million to fight this movement, referred to it as “anti-Semitic.” Whether one agrees with this movement or not, and many Jews are leading participants, the fact is that it is in no way “anti-Semitic.”

Judaism is a religion of universal values. Israel is a sovereign state. It has violated international law by occupying the West Bank and East Jerusalem. The boycott movement is a nonviolent effort to show opposition to this occupation, similar, its advocates argue, to the movement of sanctions against South Africa to show opposition to apartheid. Hatred of Judaism or Jews, which is what constitutes anti-Semitism, appears to be absent from these boycott efforts.

Only by redefining “anti-Semitism” to mean criticism of Israel can such a charge be sustained. Israel’s policies in the occupied territories should be debated on their merits, and defenders of the occupation should not hide behind false charges of “anti-Semitism.”---Allan C. Brownfeld, of the American Council for Judaism


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pope said exactly what I said.  He does not deny the Bible.
> 
> From your link.
> 
> "In the book, Benedict re-enacts Jesus' final hours, including his death sentence for blasphemy, then analyzes each Gospel account to explain *why Jews as a whole cannot be blamed for it. *Rather, Benedict concludes, it was the "Temple aristocracy" and a few supporters of the figure Barabbas who were responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same Bible that the Catholics wrote to suit their own peccadillo's of orgies, drugs, drunkenness, rape, voyeurism, pederasty and other fetishes. The same bible that was reworked over and over again until it no longer resembles what was written in the 1C C.E.
Click to expand...


I think your attack on Roman Catholicism is uncalled for, especially an attack on the bible, our Holy Book.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pope said exactly what I said.  He does not deny the Bible.
> 
> From your link.
> 
> "In the book, Benedict re-enacts Jesus' final hours, including his death sentence for blasphemy, then analyzes each Gospel account to explain *why Jews as a whole cannot be blamed for it. *Rather, Benedict concludes, it was the "Temple aristocracy" and a few supporters of the figure Barabbas who were responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same Bible that the Catholics wrote to suit their own peccadillo's of orgies, drugs, drunkenness, rape, voyeurism, pederasty and other fetishes. The same bible that was reworked over and over again until it no longer resembles what was written in the 1C C.E.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your attack on Roman Catholicism is uncalled for, especially an attack on the bible, our Holy Book.
Click to expand...





 Your attacks on the Jews is uncalled for so what are you going to do about it armchair warrior


----------



## Coyote

*Guys - this thread has devolved way away from the topic.  Discussions about Nazi's etc belong elsewhere.  Personal flaming belongs in the Flame Zone.  Let's get back to the topic please.*


----------



## montelatici

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pope said exactly what I said.  He does not deny the Bible.
> 
> From your link.
> 
> "In the book, Benedict re-enacts Jesus' final hours, including his death sentence for blasphemy, then analyzes each Gospel account to explain *why Jews as a whole cannot be blamed for it. *Rather, Benedict concludes, it was the "Temple aristocracy" and a few supporters of the figure Barabbas who were responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same Bible that the Catholics wrote to suit their own peccadillo's of orgies, drugs, drunkenness, rape, voyeurism, pederasty and other fetishes. The same bible that was reworked over and over again until it no longer resembles what was written in the 1C C.E.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your attack on Roman Catholicism is uncalled for, especially an attack on the bible, our Holy Book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your attacks on the Jews is uncalled for so what are you going to do about it armchair warrior
Click to expand...


What attacks on the Jews?  Name one.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Challenger said:


> Seems Jewish Americans don't think BDS is "anti-semitic"
> 
> 
> "In the June 13 news article “In Israel, concerns rising over boycott movement,” Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu referred to the movement to boycott Israel or disinvest from those doing business in the occupied territories as “anti-Semitic.” Similarly, Las Vegas casino mogul Sheldon Adelson, who recently presided over a meeting that raised more than $20 million to fight this movement, referred to it as “anti-Semitic.” Whether one agrees with this movement or not, and many Jews are leading participants, the fact is that it is in no way “anti-Semitic.”
> 
> Judaism is a religion of universal values. Israel is a sovereign state. It has violated international law by occupying the West Bank and East Jerusalem. The boycott movement is a nonviolent effort to show opposition to this occupation, similar, its advocates argue, to the movement of sanctions against South Africa to show opposition to apartheid. Hatred of Judaism or Jews, which is what constitutes anti-Semitism, appears to be absent from these boycott efforts.
> 
> Only by redefining “anti-Semitism” to mean criticism of Israel can such a charge be sustained. Israel’s policies in the occupied territories should be debated on their merits, and defenders of the occupation should not hide behind false charges of “anti-Semitism.”---Allan C. Brownfeld, of the American Council for Judaism


Somebody needs to tell those clowns that the anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Jewish Americans don't think BDS is "anti-semitic"
> 
> 
> "In the June 13 news article “In Israel, concerns rising over boycott movement,” Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu referred to the movement to boycott Israel or disinvest from those doing business in the occupied territories as “anti-Semitic.” Similarly, Las Vegas casino mogul Sheldon Adelson, who recently presided over a meeting that raised more than $20 million to fight this movement, referred to it as “anti-Semitic.” Whether one agrees with this movement or not, and many Jews are leading participants, the fact is that it is in no way “anti-Semitic.”
> 
> Judaism is a religion of universal values. Israel is a sovereign state. It has violated international law by occupying the West Bank and East Jerusalem. The boycott movement is a nonviolent effort to show opposition to this occupation, similar, its advocates argue, to the movement of sanctions against South Africa to show opposition to apartheid. Hatred of Judaism or Jews, which is what constitutes anti-Semitism, appears to be absent from these boycott efforts.
> 
> Only by redefining “anti-Semitism” to mean criticism of Israel can such a charge be sustained. Israel’s policies in the occupied territories should be debated on their merits, and defenders of the occupation should not hide behind false charges of “anti-Semitism.”---Allan C. Brownfeld, of the American Council for Judaism
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody needs to tell those clowns that the anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.
Click to expand...



You're here-it's beyond valid.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pope said exactly what I said.  He does not deny the Bible.
> 
> From your link.
> 
> "In the book, Benedict re-enacts Jesus' final hours, including his death sentence for blasphemy, then analyzes each Gospel account to explain *why Jews as a whole cannot be blamed for it. *Rather, Benedict concludes, it was the "Temple aristocracy" and a few supporters of the figure Barabbas who were responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same Bible that the Catholics wrote to suit their own peccadillo's of orgies, drugs, drunkenness, rape, voyeurism, pederasty and other fetishes. The same bible that was reworked over and over again until it no longer resembles what was written in the 1C C.E.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your attack on Roman Catholicism is uncalled for, especially an attack on the bible, our Holy Book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your attacks on the Jews is uncalled for so what are you going to do about it armchair warrior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What attacks on the Jews?  Name one.
Click to expand...






 Constant claims of every link proving you wrong to be Zionist hasbara propaganda, instead of producing a separate link proving your claims. Your constant accusations of colonisation, invasion, mass murder, land theft based on nothing more that your own racist hatred of the Jews


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Jewish Americans don't think BDS is "anti-semitic"
> 
> 
> "In the June 13 news article “In Israel, concerns rising over boycott movement,” Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu referred to the movement to boycott Israel or disinvest from those doing business in the occupied territories as “anti-Semitic.” Similarly, Las Vegas casino mogul Sheldon Adelson, who recently presided over a meeting that raised more than $20 million to fight this movement, referred to it as “anti-Semitic.” Whether one agrees with this movement or not, and many Jews are leading participants, the fact is that it is in no way “anti-Semitic.”
> 
> Judaism is a religion of universal values. Israel is a sovereign state. It has violated international law by occupying the West Bank and East Jerusalem. The boycott movement is a nonviolent effort to show opposition to this occupation, similar, its advocates argue, to the movement of sanctions against South Africa to show opposition to apartheid. Hatred of Judaism or Jews, which is what constitutes anti-Semitism, appears to be absent from these boycott efforts.
> 
> Only by redefining “anti-Semitism” to mean criticism of Israel can such a charge be sustained. Israel’s policies in the occupied territories should be debated on their merits, and defenders of the occupation should not hide behind false charges of “anti-Semitism.”---Allan C. Brownfeld, of the American Council for Judaism
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody needs to tell those clowns that the anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.
Click to expand...





But proving racial hatred is and wins the hand every time. If it wasn't you would not be so aggressively against its use.


----------



## Challenger

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Jewish Americans don't think BDS is "anti-semitic"
> 
> 
> "In the June 13 news article “In Israel, concerns rising over boycott movement,” Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu referred to the movement to boycott Israel or disinvest from those doing business in the occupied territories as “anti-Semitic.” Similarly, Las Vegas casino mogul Sheldon Adelson, who recently presided over a meeting that raised more than $20 million to fight this movement, referred to it as “anti-Semitic.” Whether one agrees with this movement or not, and many Jews are leading participants, the fact is that it is in no way “anti-Semitic.”
> 
> Judaism is a religion of universal values. Israel is a sovereign state. It has violated international law by occupying the West Bank and East Jerusalem. The boycott movement is a nonviolent effort to show opposition to this occupation, similar, its advocates argue, to the movement of sanctions against South Africa to show opposition to apartheid. Hatred of Judaism or Jews, which is what constitutes anti-Semitism, appears to be absent from these boycott efforts.
> 
> Only by redefining “anti-Semitism” to mean criticism of Israel can such a charge be sustained. Israel’s policies in the occupied territories should be debated on their merits, and defenders of the occupation should not hide behind false charges of “anti-Semitism.”---Allan C. Brownfeld, of the American Council for Judaism
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody needs to tell those clowns that the anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're here-it's beyond valid.
Click to expand...


The only anti-Semites here are the Zionists and their "useful idiot" fellow travellers.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Jewish Americans don't think BDS is "anti-semitic"
> 
> 
> "In the June 13 news article “In Israel, concerns rising over boycott movement,” Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu referred to the movement to boycott Israel or disinvest from those doing business in the occupied territories as “anti-Semitic.” Similarly, Las Vegas casino mogul Sheldon Adelson, who recently presided over a meeting that raised more than $20 million to fight this movement, referred to it as “anti-Semitic.” Whether one agrees with this movement or not, and many Jews are leading participants, the fact is that it is in no way “anti-Semitic.”
> 
> Judaism is a religion of universal values. Israel is a sovereign state. It has violated international law by occupying the West Bank and East Jerusalem. The boycott movement is a nonviolent effort to show opposition to this occupation, similar, its advocates argue, to the movement of sanctions against South Africa to show opposition to apartheid. Hatred of Judaism or Jews, which is what constitutes anti-Semitism, appears to be absent from these boycott efforts.
> 
> Only by redefining “anti-Semitism” to mean criticism of Israel can such a charge be sustained. Israel’s policies in the occupied territories should be debated on their merits, and defenders of the occupation should not hide behind false charges of “anti-Semitism.”---Allan C. Brownfeld, of the American Council for Judaism
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody needs to tell those clowns that the anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But proving racial hatred is and wins the hand every time. If it wasn't you would not be so aggressively against its use.
Click to expand...

I see it played all the time when there is none.

Like the boy who cried wolf.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Jewish Americans don't think BDS is "anti-semitic"
> 
> 
> "In the June 13 news article “In Israel, concerns rising over boycott movement,” Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu referred to the movement to boycott Israel or disinvest from those doing business in the occupied territories as “anti-Semitic.” Similarly, Las Vegas casino mogul Sheldon Adelson, who recently presided over a meeting that raised more than $20 million to fight this movement, referred to it as “anti-Semitic.” Whether one agrees with this movement or not, and many Jews are leading participants, the fact is that it is in no way “anti-Semitic.”
> 
> Judaism is a religion of universal values. Israel is a sovereign state. It has violated international law by occupying the West Bank and East Jerusalem. The boycott movement is a nonviolent effort to show opposition to this occupation, similar, its advocates argue, to the movement of sanctions against South Africa to show opposition to apartheid. Hatred of Judaism or Jews, which is what constitutes anti-Semitism, appears to be absent from these boycott efforts.
> 
> Only by redefining “anti-Semitism” to mean criticism of Israel can such a charge be sustained. Israel’s policies in the occupied territories should be debated on their merits, and defenders of the occupation should not hide behind false charges of “anti-Semitism.”---Allan C. Brownfeld, of the American Council for Judaism
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody needs to tell those clowns that the anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're here-it's beyond valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only anti-Semites here are the Zionists and their "useful idiot" fellow travellers.
Click to expand...






 Says the king of the anti semitic Jew haters


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Jewish Americans don't think BDS is "anti-semitic"
> 
> 
> "In the June 13 news article “In Israel, concerns rising over boycott movement,” Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu referred to the movement to boycott Israel or disinvest from those doing business in the occupied territories as “anti-Semitic.” Similarly, Las Vegas casino mogul Sheldon Adelson, who recently presided over a meeting that raised more than $20 million to fight this movement, referred to it as “anti-Semitic.” Whether one agrees with this movement or not, and many Jews are leading participants, the fact is that it is in no way “anti-Semitic.”
> 
> Judaism is a religion of universal values. Israel is a sovereign state. It has violated international law by occupying the West Bank and East Jerusalem. The boycott movement is a nonviolent effort to show opposition to this occupation, similar, its advocates argue, to the movement of sanctions against South Africa to show opposition to apartheid. Hatred of Judaism or Jews, which is what constitutes anti-Semitism, appears to be absent from these boycott efforts.
> 
> Only by redefining “anti-Semitism” to mean criticism of Israel can such a charge be sustained. Israel’s policies in the occupied territories should be debated on their merits, and defenders of the occupation should not hide behind false charges of “anti-Semitism.”---Allan C. Brownfeld, of the American Council for Judaism
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody needs to tell those clowns that the anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But proving racial hatred is and wins the hand every time. If it wasn't you would not be so aggressively against its use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it played all the time when there is none.
> 
> Like the boy who cried wolf.
Click to expand...







 Only in your fantasy world where Jews are there to be abused, just like Nazi Germany


----------



## aris2chat

the call for a boycott by muslims of al-aqsa during ramadan seem to have fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## Challenger

Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps. 

Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia

Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit

Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia

Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.



Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move

Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.

Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
Click to expand...


Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say. 
Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit


----------



## Hossfly

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Jewish Americans don't think BDS is "anti-semitic"
> 
> 
> "In the June 13 news article “In Israel, concerns rising over boycott movement,” Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu referred to the movement to boycott Israel or disinvest from those doing business in the occupied territories as “anti-Semitic.” Similarly, Las Vegas casino mogul Sheldon Adelson, who recently presided over a meeting that raised more than $20 million to fight this movement, referred to it as “anti-Semitic.” Whether one agrees with this movement or not, and many Jews are leading participants, the fact is that it is in no way “anti-Semitic.”
> 
> Judaism is a religion of universal values. Israel is a sovereign state. It has violated international law by occupying the West Bank and East Jerusalem. The boycott movement is a nonviolent effort to show opposition to this occupation, similar, its advocates argue, to the movement of sanctions against South Africa to show opposition to apartheid. Hatred of Judaism or Jews, which is what constitutes anti-Semitism, appears to be absent from these boycott efforts.
> 
> Only by redefining “anti-Semitism” to mean criticism of Israel can such a charge be sustained. Israel’s policies in the occupied territories should be debated on their merits, and defenders of the occupation should not hide behind false charges of “anti-Semitism.”---Allan C. Brownfeld, of the American Council for Judaism
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody needs to tell those clowns that the anti-Semite card is no longer the ace of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But proving racial hatred is and wins the hand every time. If it wasn't you would not be so aggressively against its use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it played all the time when there is none.
> 
> Like the boy who cried wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your fantasy world where Jews are there to be abused, just like Nazi Germany
Click to expand...

I think that the readers can see how the hypocritical anti-Semitic clowns salivate over this movement even though they probably buy things manufactured in countries that should be boycotted.

BDS Hates Israel More than it Loves Human Rights - Israel News


----------



## Hossfly

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
Click to expand...

The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?


----------



## Phoenall

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?
Click to expand...






 Now we wait for the sour grapes from team palestine


----------



## montelatici

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?
Click to expand...


While it will probably be found unconstitutional, through the amount of lobbying Israel is doing, demonstrates that Israel fears the movement.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While it will probably be found unconstitutional, through the amount of lobbying Israel is doing, demonstrates that Israel fears the movement.
Click to expand...






 Told you sour grapes


----------



## aris2chat

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?
Click to expand...


and other states will follow on the basis of racism.  It does not benefit the palestinians to boycott companies they work for.


----------



## Challenger

Hossfly said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?
Click to expand...

Politicians can vote whatever measures they like, doesn't bother me. If anything I find it encouraging; the more laws against BDS they make, just proves how afraid of BDS they really are. In any event, no law can force a customer to buy a particular product, or a businessman to do business with a particular company.


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and other states will follow on the basis of racism.  It does not benefit the palestinians to boycott companies they work for.
Click to expand...


They can do. See post #1186


----------



## montelatici

aris2chat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and other states will follow on the basis of racism.  It does not benefit the palestinians to boycott companies they work for.
Click to expand...


That's what the Apartheid supporters would say about the boycott on South Africa, that the Blacks would suffer because of the sanctions.  Racists don't change.


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicians can vote whatever measures they like, doesn't bother me. If anything I find it encouraging; the more laws against BDS they make, just proves how afraid of BDS they really are. In any event, no law can force a customer to buy a particular product, or a businessman to do business with a particular company.
Click to expand...


It is not about being afraid, it is about what is wrong.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicians can vote whatever measures they like, doesn't bother me. If anything I find it encouraging; the more laws against BDS they make, just proves how afraid of BDS they really are. In any event, no law can force a customer to buy a particular product, or a businessman to do business with a particular company.
Click to expand...






 Correct.  But as soon as people become violent or obstructive then it becomes racism. You cant even rattle a bucket these days when raising funds for charity as it is "obstructive"


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and other states will follow on the basis of racism.  It does not benefit the palestinians to boycott companies they work for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the Apartheid supporters would say about the boycott on South Africa, that the Blacks would suffer because of the sanctions.  Racists don't change.
Click to expand...







 Another OFF TOPIC DEFLECTION by freddy boy


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicians can vote whatever measures they like, doesn't bother me. If anything I find it encouraging; the more laws against BDS they make, just proves how afraid of BDS they really are. In any event, no law can force a customer to buy a particular product, or a businessman to do business with a particular company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not about being afraid, it is about what is wrong.
Click to expand...


I agree. BDS exists *because* of the great wrong done to the Palestinians, who have been paying for the collective guilt of the West for the last 70 years or so.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicians can vote whatever measures they like, doesn't bother me. If anything I find it encouraging; the more laws against BDS they make, just proves how afraid of BDS they really are. In any event, no law can force a customer to buy a particular product, or a businessman to do business with a particular company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not about being afraid, it is about what is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. BDS exists *because* of the great wrong done to the Palestinians, who have been paying for the collective guilt of the West for the last 70 years or so.
Click to expand...





 Then you should be targeting the other islamonazi nations as they are the ones who have perpetrated the great wrong


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Veolia did not sell because of Israel of boycott.  It was a debt consolidation move
> 
> Barclays was about arms sales, not just about Israel.
> 
> Both are from last year and nothing new.  Neither is because of the BDS movement against Israeli goods from the WB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicians can vote whatever measures they like, doesn't bother me. If anything I find it encouraging; the more laws against BDS they make, just proves how afraid of BDS they really are. In any event, no law can force a customer to buy a particular product, or a businessman to do business with a particular company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not about being afraid, it is about what is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. BDS exists *because* of the great wrong done to the Palestinians, who have been paying for the collective guilt of the West for the last 70 years or so.
Click to expand...


The west did not force palestinians into camps for half a century.  They might have paid for the care of refugees but they are not the ones preventing them from being absorbed by their host nation.  West is not keeping them from having rights to leave the camps or find work.
The west is not feeding them hate and violence against the west.
The wrong was done by other arab nations, not the west.


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## rylah

Challenger said:


> Veolia pull the plug on it's operations in Zionist Israel, every little helps.
> 
> Veolia sells its activities in Israel Veolia
> 
> Barclays seels it's stake in Elbit
> 
> Barclays blockaded over arms trade shares - UK Indymedia
> 
> Chip...chip...chip...there goes another brick in the edifice.



Until now haven't seen one company that was good for Israel pull out.

Orange drama helped with- cheaper prices and newer infrastructure for citizens.
Veolia- was one of those giant corporations I never approved of in Israel, before Veolia many Israelis were
doing the job and got paid very well by the municipality, now it's mostly arabs working for less and for a foreign company. Get those trash monopolizers out and I'm more than happy. But that's just me.


----------



## Challenger

“The Palestinians deserve a future free from occupation, apartheid and, in Gaza, crippling siege. The imposition of sanctions by our government and the EU will go a long way to achieving this.”
UK Actors directors and writers demand immediate sanctions on Israel PNN


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> “The Palestinians deserve a future free from occupation, apartheid and, in Gaza, crippling siege. The imposition of sanctions by our government and the EU will go a long way to achieving this.”
> UK Actors directors and writers demand immediate sanctions on Israel PNN









 ISLAMONAZI BYLLSHIT PROPAGANDA.   many are not even " Z " lister's and play only crowd scenes so they are just jumping on the neo Marxist bandwagon


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was...."debt consolidation move" yeah..OK...whatever you say.
> Barclays has long and bitter experience of BDS movements during the aparheid S. Africa era, they're getting ahead of the game this time, like Deutsche Bank did in 2010.  BankTrack.org - news - Deutsche Bank announces divestment from Elbit
> 
> 
> 
> The New York State Assembly just voted to ban the BDS movement in New York. How 'bout them sour apples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicians can vote whatever measures they like, doesn't bother me. If anything I find it encouraging; the more laws against BDS they make, just proves how afraid of BDS they really are. In any event, no law can force a customer to buy a particular product, or a businessman to do business with a particular company.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not about being afraid, it is about what is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. BDS exists *because* of the great wrong done to the Palestinians, who have been paying for the collective guilt of the West for the last 70 years or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The west did not force palestinians into camps for half a century.  They might have paid for the care of refugees but they are not the ones preventing them from being absorbed by their host nation.  West is not keeping them from having rights to leave the camps or find work.
> The west is not feeding them hate and violence against the west.
> The wrong was done by other arab nations, not the west.
Click to expand...


Seems I needed to have written "Holocaust guilt of the West for the last 70 years or so" to have made it abundantly clear. As for the rest, that responsibility rests squarely with the Zionists.


----------



## Challenger

And now they're starting to chip at the edifice from within....

Tel Aviv U. academics hold first-ever discussion on BDS - Israel - Haaretz Daily Newspaper Israel News

Chip...chip...chip...


----------



## Challenger

It's been out for a while, but I've only just run across this "Buycott app" Amongst other things, "The app works by allowing shoppers to scan barcodes of food products, such as a tub of hummus, to see if it was produced in Israel, or has any links with companies that support Israel’s bombardment of Gaza. The scanning process takes just a few seconds and then provides information about the company, such as its location and its website." Must get one! 

New App Buycott Lets Users Protest Koch Brothers Monsanto And More

Wonder how long before Governments legislate to make it illegal?


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Challenger said:


> It's been out for a while, but I've only just run across this "Buycott app" Amongst other things, "The app works by allowing shoppers to scan barcodes of food products, such as a tub of hummus, to see if it was produced in Israel, or has any links with companies that support Israel’s bombardment of Gaza. The scanning process takes just a few seconds and then provides information about the company, such as its location and its website." Must get one!
> 
> New App Buycott Lets Users Protest Koch Brothers Monsanto And More
> 
> Wonder how long before Governments legislate to make it illegal?



I could not find the statement about hummus in your link.  I couldn't even find a reference to Israel.  Please provide the correct link.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> It's been out for a while, but I've only just run across this "Buycott app" Amongst other things, "The app works by allowing shoppers to scan barcodes of food products, such as a tub of hummus, to see if it was produced in Israel, or has any links with companies that support Israel’s bombardment of Gaza. The scanning process takes just a few seconds and then provides information about the company, such as its location and its website." Must get one!
> 
> New App Buycott Lets Users Protest Koch Brothers Monsanto And More
> 
> Wonder how long before Governments legislate to make it illegal?








 I believe it is covered in the EHCR laws in the UK


----------



## Phoenall

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been out for a while, but I've only just run across this "Buycott app" Amongst other things, "The app works by allowing shoppers to scan barcodes of food products, such as a tub of hummus, to see if it was produced in Israel, or has any links with companies that support Israel’s bombardment of Gaza. The scanning process takes just a few seconds and then provides information about the company, such as its location and its website." Must get one!
> 
> New App Buycott Lets Users Protest Koch Brothers Monsanto And More
> 
> Wonder how long before Governments legislate to make it illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not find the statement about hummus in your link.  I couldn't even find a reference to Israel.  Please provide the correct link.
Click to expand...






 So rat boy is caught lying and attacking the Jews in a racist way again.


----------



## Challenger

Long way to go, still, but as the saying goes, "every little helps"

"Foreign direct investment (FDI) in Israel dropped by nearly 50% in 2014 compared to 2013 according to a report by the The United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD), which tracks changes in global foreign direct investment worldwide. The report contains one very glum statistic; in 2014 $6.4 billion were invested in Israel, whereas in 2013 $11.8 billion were invested - a decline of about 46%"

Foreign investment in Israel cut by half in 2014 - Israel Business Ynetnews


----------



## Challenger

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been out for a while, but I've only just run across this "Buycott app" Amongst other things, "The app works by allowing shoppers to scan barcodes of food products, such as a tub of hummus, to see if it was produced in Israel, or has any links with companies that support Israel’s bombardment of Gaza. The scanning process takes just a few seconds and then provides information about the company, such as its location and its website." Must get one!
> 
> New App Buycott Lets Users Protest Koch Brothers Monsanto And More
> 
> Wonder how long before Governments legislate to make it illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not find the statement about hummus in your link.  I couldn't even find a reference to Israel.  Please provide the correct link.
Click to expand...


Can't, I'm afraid, it could be considered advertising which is contrary to the forum rules and guidlines.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been out for a while, but I've only just run across this "Buycott app" Amongst other things, "The app works by allowing shoppers to scan barcodes of food products, such as a tub of hummus, to see if it was produced in Israel, or has any links with companies that support Israel’s bombardment of Gaza. The scanning process takes just a few seconds and then provides information about the company, such as its location and its website." Must get one!
> 
> New App Buycott Lets Users Protest Koch Brothers Monsanto And More
> 
> Wonder how long before Governments legislate to make it illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could not find the statement about hummus in your link.  I couldn't even find a reference to Israel.  Please provide the correct link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't, I'm afraid, it could be considered advertising which is contrary to the forum rules and guidlines.
Click to expand...






 You mean you have been caught lying again rat boy


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## toastman

My friends and I recently started a anti BDS group. We go to supermarkets and buy a shit load of Israeli made products and then give most of them to charity and take the rest home. It's a win-win situation


----------



## montelatici

toastman said:


> My friends and I recently started a anti BDS group. We go to supermarkets and buy a shit load of Israeli made products and then give most of them to charity and take the rest home. It's a win-win situation



There were people like you that opposed the sanctions on South Africa.  They did much the same things and cheered when Reagan vetoed the South Africa sanctions.  But, eventually the good guys won.


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friends and I recently started a anti BDS group. We go to supermarkets and buy a shit load of Israeli made products and then give most of them to charity and take the rest home. It's a win-win situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were people like you that opposed the sanctions on South Africa.  They did much the same things and cheered when Reagan vetoed the South Africa sanctions.  But, eventually the good guys won.
Click to expand...


Again with your idiotic comparisons lol

It's almost as if you enjoy making a fool out of yourself. The Palestinians are the good guys? HAHAHAHA ! Now THAT'S funny Monti.

BTW, I don't remember black South Africans blowing themselves up in crowded cafes/markets/restaurants. Now do I remember them launching thousands of rockets into South African territory.


----------



## montelatici

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friends and I recently started a anti BDS group. We go to supermarkets and buy a shit load of Israeli made products and then give most of them to charity and take the rest home. It's a win-win situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were people like you that opposed the sanctions on South Africa.  They did much the same things and cheered when Reagan vetoed the South Africa sanctions.  But, eventually the good guys won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with your idiotic comparisons lol
> 
> It's almost as if you enjoy making a fool out of yourself. The Palestinians are the good guys? HAHAHAHA ! Now THAT'S funny Monti.
> 
> BTW, I don't remember black South Africans blowing themselves up in crowded cafes/markets/restaurants. Now do I remember them launching thousands of rockets into South African territory.
Click to expand...



*"1983: Car bomb in South Africa kills 16*
At least 16 people have been killed and more than 130 people injured in a car bomb explosion in South Africa's capital city, Pretoria.
BBC ON THIS DAY 20 1983 Car bomb in South Africa kills 16

"*Date:* 19 December, 1982

In a well-planned attack on the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station in Cape Town, Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) causes heavy damage ....."

ANC attacks Koeberg nuclear power station South African History Online

I rarely use Wiki for the I/P debate, but for issues that are no longer controversial it is not bad:

"*Bombings[edit]*
Landmark events in MK's military activity inside South Africa consisted of actions designed to intimidate the ruling power. In 1983, the Church Street bomb was detonated in Pretoria near the South African Air Force Headquarters, resulting in 19 deaths and 217 injuries. During the next 10 years, a series of bombings occurred in South Africa, conducted mainly by the military wing of the African National Congress.

In the 1985 Amanzimtoti bomb on the Natal South Coast, five civilians were killed and 40 were injured when MK cadre Andrew Sibusiso Zondo detonated an explosive in a rubbish bin at a shopping centre shortly before Christmas. In a submission to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC), the ANC stated that Zondo's act, though "understandable" as a response to a recent South African Defence Force raid in Lesotho, was not in line with ANC policy. Zondo was subsequently executed.[11]

In the 1986 Durban beach-front bombing, a bomb was detonated in a bar, killing three civilians and injuring 69. Robert McBride received the death penalty for this bombing which became known as the "Magoo's Bar bombing". The subsequent Truth and Reconciliation Committee called the bombing a "gross violation of human rights".[12] McBride received amnesty and became a senior police officer.

In 1987, an explosion outside a Johannesburg court killed three people and injured 10; a court in Newcastle had been attacked in a similar way the previous year, injuring 24. In 1987, a bomb exploded at a military command centre in Johannesburg, killing one person and injuring 68 personnel.

The bombing campaign continued with attacks on a series of soft targets, including a bank in Roodepoort in 1988, in which four civilians were killed and 18 injured. Also in 1988, a bomb detonation outside a magistrate's court killed three. At the Ellis Park rugby stadium in Johannesburg, a car bomb killed two and injured 37 civilians. A multitude[13] of bombs inWimpy Bar fast food outlets[14] and supermarkets occurred during the late 1980s, killing and wounding many people. Wimpy were specifically targeted because of their perceived rigid enforcements of many Apartheid-era laws, including excluding people of colour from their restaurants. Several other bombings occurred, with smaller numbers of casualties."


Umkhonto we Sizwe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hossfly

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friends and I recently started a anti BDS group. We go to supermarkets and buy a shit load of Israeli made products and then give most of them to charity and take the rest home. It's a win-win situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were people like you that opposed the sanctions on South Africa.  They did much the same things and cheered when Reagan vetoed the South Africa sanctions.  But, eventually the good guys won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with your idiotic comparisons lol
> 
> It's almost as if you enjoy making a fool out of yourself. The Palestinians are the good guys? HAHAHAHA ! Now THAT'S funny Monti.
> 
> BTW, I don't remember black South Africans blowing themselves up in crowded cafes/markets/restaurants. Now do I remember them launching thousands of rockets into South African territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"1983: Car bomb in South Africa kills 16*
> At least 16 people have been killed and more than 130 people injured in a car bomb explosion in South Africa's capital city, Pretoria.
> BBC ON THIS DAY 20 1983 Car bomb in South Africa kills 16
> 
> "*Date:* 19 December, 1982
> 
> In a well-planned attack on the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station in Cape Town, Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) causes heavy damage ....."
> 
> ANC attacks Koeberg nuclear power station South African History Online
> 
> I rarely use Wiki for the I/P debate, but for issues that are no longer controversial it is not bad:
> 
> "*Bombings[edit]*
> Landmark events in MK's military activity inside South Africa consisted of actions designed to intimidate the ruling power. In 1983, the Church Street bomb was detonated in Pretoria near the South African Air Force Headquarters, resulting in 19 deaths and 217 injuries. During the next 10 years, a series of bombings occurred in South Africa, conducted mainly by the military wing of the African National Congress.
> 
> In the 1985 Amanzimtoti bomb on the Natal South Coast, five civilians were killed and 40 were injured when MK cadre Andrew Sibusiso Zondo detonated an explosive in a rubbish bin at a shopping centre shortly before Christmas. In a submission to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC), the ANC stated that Zondo's act, though "understandable" as a response to a recent South African Defence Force raid in Lesotho, was not in line with ANC policy. Zondo was subsequently executed.[11]
> 
> In the 1986 Durban beach-front bombing, a bomb was detonated in a bar, killing three civilians and injuring 69. Robert McBride received the death penalty for this bombing which became known as the "Magoo's Bar bombing". The subsequent Truth and Reconciliation Committee called the bombing a "gross violation of human rights".[12] McBride received amnesty and became a senior police officer.
> 
> In 1987, an explosion outside a Johannesburg court killed three people and injured 10; a court in Newcastle had been attacked in a similar way the previous year, injuring 24. In 1987, a bomb exploded at a military command centre in Johannesburg, killing one person and injuring 68 personnel.
> 
> The bombing campaign continued with attacks on a series of soft targets, including a bank in Roodepoort in 1988, in which four civilians were killed and 18 injured. Also in 1988, a bomb detonation outside a magistrate's court killed three. At the Ellis Park rugby stadium in Johannesburg, a car bomb killed two and injured 37 civilians. A multitude[13] of bombs inWimpy Bar fast food outlets[14] and supermarkets occurred during the late 1980s, killing and wounding many people. Wimpy were specifically targeted because of their perceived rigid enforcements of many Apartheid-era laws, including excluding people of colour from their restaurants. Several other bombings occurred, with smaller numbers of casualties."
> 
> 
> Umkhonto we Sizwe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

But the SA terrorism doesn't fill a bookcase like the Pali terrorists, does it?


----------



## montelatici

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friends and I recently started a anti BDS group. We go to supermarkets and buy a shit load of Israeli made products and then give most of them to charity and take the rest home. It's a win-win situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were people like you that opposed the sanctions on South Africa.  They did much the same things and cheered when Reagan vetoed the South Africa sanctions.  But, eventually the good guys won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with your idiotic comparisons lol
> 
> It's almost as if you enjoy making a fool out of yourself. The Palestinians are the good guys? HAHAHAHA ! Now THAT'S funny Monti.
> 
> BTW, I don't remember black South Africans blowing themselves up in crowded cafes/markets/restaurants. Now do I remember them launching thousands of rockets into South African territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"1983: Car bomb in South Africa kills 16*
> At least 16 people have been killed and more than 130 people injured in a car bomb explosion in South Africa's capital city, Pretoria.
> BBC ON THIS DAY 20 1983 Car bomb in South Africa kills 16
> 
> "*Date:* 19 December, 1982
> 
> In a well-planned attack on the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station in Cape Town, Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) causes heavy damage ....."
> 
> ANC attacks Koeberg nuclear power station South African History Online
> 
> I rarely use Wiki for the I/P debate, but for issues that are no longer controversial it is not bad:
> 
> "*Bombings[edit]*
> Landmark events in MK's military activity inside South Africa consisted of actions designed to intimidate the ruling power. In 1983, the Church Street bomb was detonated in Pretoria near the South African Air Force Headquarters, resulting in 19 deaths and 217 injuries. During the next 10 years, a series of bombings occurred in South Africa, conducted mainly by the military wing of the African National Congress.
> 
> In the 1985 Amanzimtoti bomb on the Natal South Coast, five civilians were killed and 40 were injured when MK cadre Andrew Sibusiso Zondo detonated an explosive in a rubbish bin at a shopping centre shortly before Christmas. In a submission to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC), the ANC stated that Zondo's act, though "understandable" as a response to a recent South African Defence Force raid in Lesotho, was not in line with ANC policy. Zondo was subsequently executed.[11]
> 
> In the 1986 Durban beach-front bombing, a bomb was detonated in a bar, killing three civilians and injuring 69. Robert McBride received the death penalty for this bombing which became known as the "Magoo's Bar bombing". The subsequent Truth and Reconciliation Committee called the bombing a "gross violation of human rights".[12] McBride received amnesty and became a senior police officer.
> 
> In 1987, an explosion outside a Johannesburg court killed three people and injured 10; a court in Newcastle had been attacked in a similar way the previous year, injuring 24. In 1987, a bomb exploded at a military command centre in Johannesburg, killing one person and injuring 68 personnel.
> 
> The bombing campaign continued with attacks on a series of soft targets, including a bank in Roodepoort in 1988, in which four civilians were killed and 18 injured. Also in 1988, a bomb detonation outside a magistrate's court killed three. At the Ellis Park rugby stadium in Johannesburg, a car bomb killed two and injured 37 civilians. A multitude[13] of bombs inWimpy Bar fast food outlets[14] and supermarkets occurred during the late 1980s, killing and wounding many people. Wimpy were specifically targeted because of their perceived rigid enforcements of many Apartheid-era laws, including excluding people of colour from their restaurants. Several other bombings occurred, with smaller numbers of casualties."
> 
> 
> Umkhonto we Sizwe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the SA terrorism doesn't fill a bookcase like the Pali terrorists, does it?
Click to expand...


Actually much more.


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friends and I recently started a anti BDS group. We go to supermarkets and buy a shit load of Israeli made products and then give most of them to charity and take the rest home. It's a win-win situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were people like you that opposed the sanctions on South Africa.  They did much the same things and cheered when Reagan vetoed the South Africa sanctions.  But, eventually the good guys won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with your idiotic comparisons lol
> 
> It's almost as if you enjoy making a fool out of yourself. The Palestinians are the good guys? HAHAHAHA ! Now THAT'S funny Monti.
> 
> BTW, I don't remember black South Africans blowing themselves up in crowded cafes/markets/restaurants. Now do I remember them launching thousands of rockets into South African territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"1983: Car bomb in South Africa kills 16*
> At least 16 people have been killed and more than 130 people injured in a car bomb explosion in South Africa's capital city, Pretoria.
> BBC ON THIS DAY 20 1983 Car bomb in South Africa kills 16
> 
> "*Date:* 19 December, 1982
> 
> In a well-planned attack on the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station in Cape Town, Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) causes heavy damage ....."
> 
> ANC attacks Koeberg nuclear power station South African History Online
> 
> I rarely use Wiki for the I/P debate, but for issues that are no longer controversial it is not bad:
> 
> "*Bombings[edit]*
> Landmark events in MK's military activity inside South Africa consisted of actions designed to intimidate the ruling power. In 1983, the Church Street bomb was detonated in Pretoria near the South African Air Force Headquarters, resulting in 19 deaths and 217 injuries. During the next 10 years, a series of bombings occurred in South Africa, conducted mainly by the military wing of the African National Congress.
> 
> In the 1985 Amanzimtoti bomb on the Natal South Coast, five civilians were killed and 40 were injured when MK cadre Andrew Sibusiso Zondo detonated an explosive in a rubbish bin at a shopping centre shortly before Christmas. In a submission to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC), the ANC stated that Zondo's act, though "understandable" as a response to a recent South African Defence Force raid in Lesotho, was not in line with ANC policy. Zondo was subsequently executed.[11]
> 
> In the 1986 Durban beach-front bombing, a bomb was detonated in a bar, killing three civilians and injuring 69. Robert McBride received the death penalty for this bombing which became known as the "Magoo's Bar bombing". The subsequent Truth and Reconciliation Committee called the bombing a "gross violation of human rights".[12] McBride received amnesty and became a senior police officer.
> 
> In 1987, an explosion outside a Johannesburg court killed three people and injured 10; a court in Newcastle had been attacked in a similar way the previous year, injuring 24. In 1987, a bomb exploded at a military command centre in Johannesburg, killing one person and injuring 68 personnel.
> 
> The bombing campaign continued with attacks on a series of soft targets, including a bank in Roodepoort in 1988, in which four civilians were killed and 18 injured. Also in 1988, a bomb detonation outside a magistrate's court killed three. At the Ellis Park rugby stadium in Johannesburg, a car bomb killed two and injured 37 civilians. A multitude[13] of bombs inWimpy Bar fast food outlets[14] and supermarkets occurred during the late 1980s, killing and wounding many people. Wimpy were specifically targeted because of their perceived rigid enforcements of many Apartheid-era laws, including excluding people of colour from their restaurants. Several other bombings occurred, with smaller numbers of casualties."
> 
> 
> Umkhonto we Sizwe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the SA terrorism doesn't fill a bookcase like the Pali terrorists, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually much more.
Click to expand...


Load of bullshit. Here is a list of Palestinian suicide attacks. Remember, this list does NOT include shooting attacks or rocekts:

List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


*1989 (1 attack)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
Bus 405 suicide attack* July 6, 1989 Near Kiryat Yearim 16 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
*1990s[edit]*
*1993 (2 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
Mehola Junction bombing April 16, 1993 Mehola junction 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.[6] Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
Beit El car bomb October 4, 1993 Near Beit El 29 injured Hamas member Sulayman Idan was responsible.[7][8]
*1994 (5 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
Afula Bus suicide bombing April 6, 1994 Afula 8 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
Hadera bus station suicide bombing April 13, 1994 Hadera 5 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
*Dizengoff Street bus bombing* October 19, 1994 Tel Aviv 22 Attributed to Hamas.
Netzarim Junction bicycle bombing November 11, 1994 Netzarim 3 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
Jerusalem Binyanei Hauma suicide bombing December 25, 1994 Jerusalem 13 injured Attributed to Hamas.
*1995 (4 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
Beit Lid massacre* January 22, 1995 Beit Lid Junction 21 Two bombers. One detonated at rescue party. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Kfar Darom bus attack April 9, 1995 Vicinity of Kfar Darom 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Ramat Gan bus 20 bombing July 24, 1995 Ramat Gan 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Ramat Eshkol bus bombing August 21, 1995 Jerusalem 4 Police Chief Noam Eisenman was killed. Hamas claimed responsibility.
*1996 (4 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
Ashkelon bus station bombing February 25, 1996 Ashqelon 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
*First Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* February 25, 1996 Jerusalem Central Bus station 26 Hamas claimed responsibility.
*Second Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* March 3, 1996 Jaffa street, Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
*Dizengoff Center suicide bombing* March 4, 1996 Tel Aviv 13 Attributed to Hamas. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
*1997 (3 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
Café Apropo bombing March 21, 1997 Tel Aviv 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
*1st Mahane Yehuda Market attack* July 30, 1997 Jerusalem main market 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Ben Yehuda Street Bombing September 4, 1997 Jerusalem Ben Yehuda Street 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
*1998 (2 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
1st Kfar Darom bombing October 29, 1998 Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Jerusalem bombing November 6, 1998 Jerusalem 2 20 wounded. Two Islamic Jihad suicide bombers.[9]
*1999 (2 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
Egged bus 960 bombing September 5, 1999 Tveria None Hamas claimed responsibility.
Haifa Central Bus Station bombing September 5, 1999 Haifa None Hamas claimed responsibility.
*2000s[edit]*
*2000 (5 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
Gaza bombing October 26, 2000 Gaza Strip 1 injured Youth suicide bomber on bike. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
2nd Mahane Yehuda Market attack November 2, 2000 Jerusalem 2 Booby-trapped car. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
2nd Kfar Darom bombing November 20, 2000 Gaza Strip 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Hadera main street bombing November 22, 2000 Hadera 2 Booby-trapped car. Hamas claimed responsibility.
Mehola bombing December 22, 2000 Mehola Junction 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
*2001 (40 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
Netanya centre bombing January 1, 2001 Netanya 60 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
Tayibe Bridge bombing January 30, 2001 Tayibe 2 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Beit Yisrael bombing February 8, 2001 Jerusalem 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
Mei Ami junction bombing March 1, 2001 Vadi Ara 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Netanya bombing March 4, 2001 Netanya 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Talpiot industrial zone bombing March 27, 2001 Jerusalem 7 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Egged bus 6 bombing March 27, 2001 French Hill, Jerusalem 28 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
Mifgash Shalom attack March 28, 2001 Mifgash Shalom gas station, Kfar Saba 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Kfar Saba bombing April 22, 2001 Kfar Saba 1 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Or Yehuda bombing April 23, 2001 Near Ben Gurion Airport 8 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
Nablus school bus bombing April 29, 2001 Nablus, West Bank None Hamas claimed responsibility.
HaSharon Mall suicide bombing May 18, 2001 HaSharon shopping mall, Netanya 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Hadera Mall bombing May 25, 2001 Hadera None Hamas claimed responsibility.
Hadera bus station suicide bombing May 25, 2001 Central bus station, Hadera 65 injured 2 Palestinians within a car bomb. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Jerusalem Center bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem None PFLP claimed responsibility.
Jaffa Road bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Netanya school bombing May 30, 2001 Netanya 8 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
*Dolphinarium discotheque suicide bombing* June 1, 2001 Tel Aviv 21 Hamas claimed responsibility.[10]
Dugit bombing June 22, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 Booby trapped car's explosion. Hamas claimed responsibility.
Yehud suburb bombing July 2, 2001 Tel Aviv 6 injured Explosion of two separate bombs. PFLP claimed responsibility.
Kissufim bombing July 9, 2001 Southern Gaza Strip crossing point None Explosion of two separate bombs. Hamas claimed responsibility.
Binyamina train station suicide bombing July 16, 2001 Binyamina 2 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Moshav Beka'ot bombing August 8, 2001 Northern Jordan Valley 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
*Sbarro restaurant suicide bombing* August 9, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 15 Carried out by Hamas together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
Wall-Street Restaurant bombing August 12, 2001 Kiryat Motzkin 21 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Russian Compound bombing August 21, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
Jerusalem car bombings September 3, 2001 Jerusalem 3 injured Series of car bombs.
Hanevi'im street bombing September 4, 2001 Jerusalem 20 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
Nahariya train station suicide bombing September 9, 2001 Nahariya train station 3 Suicide bomber was an Arab Israeli citizen. Hamas claimed responsibility.
Beit Lid junction bombing September 9, 2001 Near Netanya 17 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
Talpiot neighborhood bombing October 1, 2001 Jerusalem None Hamas claimed responsibility.
1st Erez Crossing attack October 7, 2001 Erez Passage near Gaza None Hamas claimed responsibility.
Kibbutz Shluhot bombing October 7, 2001 Kibbutz Shluhot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
2nd Erez Crossing attack November 26, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
1st Egged bus 823 bombing November 29, 2001 Wadi Ara Junction 3 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
*Ben Yehuda Street Bombing* December 1, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
*Haifa bus 16 suicide bombing* December 2, 2001 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Hilton Mamilla bombing December 5, 2001 Mamilla, Jerusalem 11 injured Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Hamas.
Check Post Junction bombing December 9, 2001 Check Post Junction in the direction of Tel Hanan (Haifaarea) 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Neve Dekalim bombing December 12, 2001 Neve Dekalim 4 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
*2002 (47 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
Tel Aviv outdoor mall bombing January 25, 2002 Tel Aviv 25 injured Double Suicide attack, carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Fatah.
Jaffa Street bombing January 27, 2002 Jerusalem 1 First female suicide bomber in Al-Aqsa Intifada, Wafa Idris. Hamas claimed responsibility.
Tayibe bombing January 31, 2002 Tayibe None Hamas claimed responsibility.
Karnei Shomron Mall suicide bombing February 16, 2002 Karnei Shomron, West Bank 3 About 30 injuries (6 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility.[11][12]
Maale Adumim - Jerusalem road bombing February 18, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Soldier killed by an explosive that was detonated by the driver of the car he was checking. Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigadesclaimed responsibility.
Efrat supermarket bombing attack February 22, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 1 injured Suicide bomber in supermarket.
Maccabim bombing February 27, 2002 Maccabim 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
*Yeshivat Beit Yisrael massacre* March 2, 2002 Yeshiva in Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
2nd Egged bus 823 bombing March 5, 2002 Afula 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.[12]
Ariel hotel lobby bombing March 7, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 15 injured (1 seriously) PFLP claimed responsibility.[12]
*Café Moment bombing* March 9, 2002 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Egged bus 22 bombing March 17, 2002 Jerusalem 25 Injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
3rd Egged bus 823 bombing March 20, 2002 Vadi Ara, Muzmuz Junction 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
King George Street bombing March 21, 2002 Jerusalem 3 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
*Passover massacre* March 27, 2002 Netanya 30 Suicide attack on Passover seder in Park Hotel. Carried out by Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
Kiryat HaYovel supermarket bombing March 29, 2002 Kiryat Yovel in Jerusalem 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Allenby Street coffee shop bombing March 30, 2002 Tel Aviv 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
Baqa al-Gharbiyah bombing March 30, 2002 Baqa al-Gharbiyah 1 Booby-trapped vehicle that Palestinians tried to sneak into Israel.
*Matza restaurant suicide bombing* March 31, 2002 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Efrat Medical Center March 31, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 4 injured (1 seriously) Hamas claimed responsibility.
Jerusalem Roadblock bombing April 1, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
Yagur Junction bombing April 10, 2002 Yagur 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
3rd Mahane Yehuda Market attack April 12, 2002 Jerusalem 6 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
*Rishon LeZion bombing* May 7, 2002 Rishon LeZion 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Netanya Market bombing May 19, 2002 Netanya 3 Carried out by Hamas together with PFLP.
Afula road bombing May 20, 2002 Afula None Hamas claimed responsibility.
Rothschild Street bombing May 22, 2002 Rishon Lezion 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Pi Glilot bombing May 23, 2002 North of Tel Aviv None A bomb exploded underneath a fuel truck. The truck burst into flames, but the blaze was quickly contained.
Studio 49 Disco bombing May 24, 2002 Tel Aviv 5 injured The security guard opened fire on a Palestinian attempting to detonate a car bomb. The Palestinian was killed, but the bomb exploded prematurely, injuring bystanders.
Petah Tikva Mall bombing May 27, 2002 Petah Tikva 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
*Megiddo Junction bus bombing* June 5, 2002 Megiddo Junction 17 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Herzliya shawarma restaurant bombing June 11, 2002 Herzliya 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
*Patt Junction Bus Bombing* June 18, 2002 Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
French Hill Junction massacre June 19, 2002 French Hill, Jerusalem 7 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
Immanuel bus attack July 16, 2002 Emmanuel-Bnei Brak bus 189 9 Detonation of an explosive device and shooting. Hamas claimed responsibility.
Neve Shaanan Street bombing July 17, 2002 Southern Tel Aviv 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Nevi'im Street bombing July 30, 2002 Jerusalem 5 injured Apparently the bomb exploded prematurely.
Hebrew University massacre July 31, 2002 Hebrew University, Jerusalem 9 Included American and French casualties. Bomber was from East Jerusalem. Hamas claimed responsibility.
Meron Junction Bus 361 attack August 4, 2002 Meron Junction 9 Arab bomber with Israeli citizenship. Hamas claimed responsibility.
1st Umm al-Fahm bombing August 5, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 injured The Palestinian exploded in a taxi killing himself and wounding an Israeli-Arab driver from Nazareth.
2nd Umm al-Fahm bombing September 18, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Allenby Street bus bombing September 19, 2002 bus 4, near the Great Synagogue, Tel Aviv 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Geha road bombing October 10, 2002 Bar-Ilan interchange, Geha road 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
*Karkur junction suicide bombing* October 21, 2002 Carcur Junction 14 2 Suicide bombers used a booby-trapped jeep with 100 kg TNT. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Sonol gas station bombing October 27, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 3 Victims killed while trying to prevent the Palestinian from detonating the bomb. Hamas claimed responsibility.
Kfar Saba shopping mall bombing November 4, 2002 Kfar Saba 2 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
*Kiryat Menachem bus bombing* November 21, 2002 Kiryat Menahem, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
*2003 (23 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
Tel-Aviv central bus station massacre* January 5, 2003 Southern Tel Aviv 23 Carried out by two members of the Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, with the help of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
*Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing* March 5, 2003 Carmeliya neighborhood, Haifa 17 Carried out by Hamas member and attributed to Hamas, yet never acknowledged.
London Cafe bombing March 30, 2003 Netanya 54 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Kfar Saba train station bombing April 24, 2003 Kfar Saba 1 13 injured (2 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility jointly with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.[12][13]
Mike's Place suicide bombing April 30, 2003 Mike's Place pub, Tel Aviv 3 Carried out by Hamas using a British Muslim citizen of Pakistani descent and together with al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
Gross square attack May 17, 2003 Gross square, Hebron, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Jerusalem bus 6 bombing May 18, 2003 Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
3rd Kfar Darom bombing May 19, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 injured A Palestinian suicide bomber riding a bicycle blew up himself next to a military jeep. Hamas claimed responsibility.
Afula mall bombing May 19, 2003 Afula shopping center 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Netzarim bus bombing May 22, 2003 Netzarim, Gaza Strip 9 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
*Davidka Square bus bombing* June 11, 2003 Downtown Jerusalem 17 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Sdei Trumot bombing June 19, 2003 Moshav Sdei Trumot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Kfar Yavetz bombing July 7, 2003 Kfar Yavetz 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Ariel bus station bombing August 12, 2003 Ariel, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Rosh HaAyin bombing August 12, 2003 Rosh HaAyin 1
*Shmuel HaNavi bus bombing* August 19, 2003 Shmuel Hanavi, Jerusalem 23 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Tzrifin bus stop attack September 9, 2003 Bus stop near Tzrifin army base 9 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Café Hillel bombing September 9, 2003 Hillel Cafe, Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
*Maxim restaurant suicide bombing* October 4, 2003 Haifa 21 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Tulkarem bombing October 9, 2003 Tulkarem, West Bank 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
Beit Hanoun Junction bombing October 15, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were part of a US diplomatic convoy.
Azzoun bombing November 3, 2003 Azzoun, West Bank 1 injured Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
Geha Interchange bus stop bombing December 25, 2003 Geha Junction 4 Over 20 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][13]
*2004 (17 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
3rd Erez Crossing attack January 14, 2004 Gaza Strip 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed joint responsibility.
*Gaza Street bus bombing* January 29, 2004 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed responsibility.
Liberty Bell Park bus bombing February 22, 2004 Liberty Bell Garden, Jerusalem 8 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade claimed responsibility.
4th Erez Crossing attack March 6, 2004 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were Palestinian policemen who died in a shooting spree and suicide car bomb attack. Two of the vehicles exploded on the Palestinian side of the crossing. Four Palestinians were killed. There were no IDF casualties. Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the military wing of Fatahclaimed responsibility.
*Ashdod Port massacre* March 14, 2004 Port of Ashdod 10 Double suicide bombing. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
5th Erez Crossing attack April 17, 2004 Erez Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
Deir al-Balah suicide attack April 26, 2004 Gaza Strip 2 The victims were Palestinians killed when a suicide bomber detonated himself on the way to carry out an attack in Israel.
Beka'ot checkpoint bombing May 22, 2004 Beka'ot checkpoint,Jordan Valley, West Bank 1 injured PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][14]
Tel Aviv bus stop bombing July 11, 2004 Tel Aviv 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Kalandia checkpoint attack August 11, 2004 Kalandia, West Bank 2 The victims were Palestinian bystanders. 18 people (including six Border Policemen) were injured.
*Beersheba bus bombings* August 31, 2004 Downtown Beershebaon buses 7 and 12 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Baka al-Sharkiyeh checkpoint attack September 8, 2004 Near the Green Lineborder with the West Bank None Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
Kalandia Gate suicide bombing September 14, 2004 South of Kalandia,West Bank 2 injured A suicide bomber riding on a bicycle blew himself up near an armored IDF jeep at an agricultural gate.
French Hill Junction bombing September 22, 2004 French Hill, Jerusalem 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
*Sinai bombings* October 7, 2004 Sinai peninsula,Egypt 34 Suicide bombing at two Sinai holiday resorts frequented by Israeli tourists: thirty-one died at the Taba Hilton and three at Ras a-Satan. Among the dead were 12 Israelis; over 120 were wounded. The attack was masterminded by Iyad Saleh and carried out by a Palestinian group.
Carmel Market bombing November 1, 2004 Tel Aviv 3 Over 30 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][15]
Karni Crossing attack December 7, 2004 Karni Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 An IDF soldier of the Oketz canine unit was killed by a bomb, along with his dog, when a booby-trapped chicken coup exploded northwest of the Karni Crossing. Four soldiers were wounded in the exchange of fire while evacuating him. Hamas claimed responsibility for the attack.
*2005 (9 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
Morag attack January 12, 2005 Morag, Southern Gaza Strip 1 One Israeli civilian was killed and three IDF soldiers wounded when a bomb was detonated against a military vehicle patrolling the route near Morag. Two Palestinians were killed by IDF forces. The area was booby-trapped with explosive devices, in addition to the bomb that exploded. Palestinian Islamic Jihadclaimed responsibility.
Karni border crossing attack January 13, 2005 Karni crossing, Gaza Strip 6 Carried out together by Hamas with Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and Popular Resistance Committees.
Gush Katif checkpoint attack January 18, 2005 Gush Katif, Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
Stage Club bombing February 25, 2005 Tel Aviv sea promenade 5 Carried out together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and with Hizballah involvement.
1st HaSharon Mall suicide bombing July 12, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Beersheba central bus station bombing August 28, 2005 Beersheba 50 injured, 2 critically Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
Hadera Market bombing October 26, 2005 Hadera 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
2nd HaSharon Mall suicide bombing December 5, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Tulkarem roadblock bombing December 29, 2005 NearTulkarem,West Bank 3 One Israeli soldier was killed when a Palestinian en route to carry out an attack in Israel was discovered and detonated himself at a checkpoint. A second intended suicide bomber was also killed in the blast as well as the driver and a third passenger. Three soldiers and seven Palestinians were also wounded.
*2006 (3 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
1st Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing January 19, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 31 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
Kedumim bombing March 30, 2006 Kdumim, West Bank 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
*2nd Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing* April 17, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 11 68 injured. Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
*2007 (1 bombing)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
Eilat bakery bombing January 29, 2007 Eilat 3 Both Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claim joint responsibility.
*2008 (2 bombings)[edit]*
*Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
Dimona bombing February 4, 2008 Dimona 1 9 injuries. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades together with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).[16]
Kerem Shalom suicide bombing April 19, 2008 Kerem Shalom border crossing, Gaza Strip 13 injured Three Palestinian suicide bombers broke through the border fence to attack the Kerem Shalom IDF post, blowing themselves up and wounding several Israeli soldiers. Hamas claimed responsibility.


----------



## Challenger

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were people like you that opposed the sanctions on South Africa.  They did much the same things and cheered when Reagan vetoed the South Africa sanctions.  But, eventually the good guys won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again with your idiotic comparisons lol
> 
> It's almost as if you enjoy making a fool out of yourself. The Palestinians are the good guys? HAHAHAHA ! Now THAT'S funny Monti.
> 
> BTW, I don't remember black South Africans blowing themselves up in crowded cafes/markets/restaurants. Now do I remember them launching thousands of rockets into South African territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"1983: Car bomb in South Africa kills 16*
> At least 16 people have been killed and more than 130 people injured in a car bomb explosion in South Africa's capital city, Pretoria.
> BBC ON THIS DAY 20 1983 Car bomb in South Africa kills 16
> 
> "*Date:* 19 December, 1982
> 
> In a well-planned attack on the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station in Cape Town, Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) causes heavy damage ....."
> 
> ANC attacks Koeberg nuclear power station South African History Online
> 
> I rarely use Wiki for the I/P debate, but for issues that are no longer controversial it is not bad:
> 
> "*Bombings[edit]*
> Landmark events in MK's military activity inside South Africa consisted of actions designed to intimidate the ruling power. In 1983, the Church Street bomb was detonated in Pretoria near the South African Air Force Headquarters, resulting in 19 deaths and 217 injuries. During the next 10 years, a series of bombings occurred in South Africa, conducted mainly by the military wing of the African National Congress.
> 
> In the 1985 Amanzimtoti bomb on the Natal South Coast, five civilians were killed and 40 were injured when MK cadre Andrew Sibusiso Zondo detonated an explosive in a rubbish bin at a shopping centre shortly before Christmas. In a submission to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC), the ANC stated that Zondo's act, though "understandable" as a response to a recent South African Defence Force raid in Lesotho, was not in line with ANC policy. Zondo was subsequently executed.[11]
> 
> In the 1986 Durban beach-front bombing, a bomb was detonated in a bar, killing three civilians and injuring 69. Robert McBride received the death penalty for this bombing which became known as the "Magoo's Bar bombing". The subsequent Truth and Reconciliation Committee called the bombing a "gross violation of human rights".[12] McBride received amnesty and became a senior police officer.
> 
> In 1987, an explosion outside a Johannesburg court killed three people and injured 10; a court in Newcastle had been attacked in a similar way the previous year, injuring 24. In 1987, a bomb exploded at a military command centre in Johannesburg, killing one person and injuring 68 personnel.
> 
> The bombing campaign continued with attacks on a series of soft targets, including a bank in Roodepoort in 1988, in which four civilians were killed and 18 injured. Also in 1988, a bomb detonation outside a magistrate's court killed three. At the Ellis Park rugby stadium in Johannesburg, a car bomb killed two and injured 37 civilians. A multitude[13] of bombs inWimpy Bar fast food outlets[14] and supermarkets occurred during the late 1980s, killing and wounding many people. Wimpy were specifically targeted because of their perceived rigid enforcements of many Apartheid-era laws, including excluding people of colour from their restaurants. Several other bombings occurred, with smaller numbers of casualties."
> 
> 
> Umkhonto we Sizwe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the SA terrorism doesn't fill a bookcase like the Pali terrorists, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Load of bullshit. Here is a list of Palestinian suicide attacks. Remember, this list does NOT include shooting attacks or rocekts:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *1989 (1 attack)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Bus 405 suicide attack* July 6, 1989 Near Kiryat Yearim 16 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1990s[edit]*
> *1993 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Mehola Junction bombing April 16, 1993 Mehola junction 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.[6] Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Beit El car bomb October 4, 1993 Near Beit El 29 injured Hamas member Sulayman Idan was responsible.[7][8]
> *1994 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Afula Bus suicide bombing April 6, 1994 Afula 8 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing April 13, 1994 Hadera 5 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Dizengoff Street bus bombing* October 19, 1994 Tel Aviv 22 Attributed to Hamas.
> Netzarim Junction bicycle bombing November 11, 1994 Netzarim 3 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Jerusalem Binyanei Hauma suicide bombing December 25, 1994 Jerusalem 13 injured Attributed to Hamas.
> *1995 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Beit Lid massacre* January 22, 1995 Beit Lid Junction 21 Two bombers. One detonated at rescue party. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Darom bus attack April 9, 1995 Vicinity of Kfar Darom 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Gan bus 20 bombing July 24, 1995 Ramat Gan 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Eshkol bus bombing August 21, 1995 Jerusalem 4 Police Chief Noam Eisenman was killed. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1996 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Ashkelon bus station bombing February 25, 1996 Ashqelon 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *First Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* February 25, 1996 Jerusalem Central Bus station 26 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Second Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* March 3, 1996 Jaffa street, Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Dizengoff Center suicide bombing* March 4, 1996 Tel Aviv 13 Attributed to Hamas. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1997 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Café Apropo bombing March 21, 1997 Tel Aviv 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1st Mahane Yehuda Market attack* July 30, 1997 Jerusalem main market 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ben Yehuda Street Bombing September 4, 1997 Jerusalem Ben Yehuda Street 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1998 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Kfar Darom bombing October 29, 1998 Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bombing November 6, 1998 Jerusalem 2 20 wounded. Two Islamic Jihad suicide bombers.[9]
> *1999 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Egged bus 960 bombing September 5, 1999 Tveria None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Haifa Central Bus Station bombing September 5, 1999 Haifa None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2000s[edit]*
> *2000 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Gaza bombing October 26, 2000 Gaza Strip 1 injured Youth suicide bomber on bike. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Mahane Yehuda Market attack November 2, 2000 Jerusalem 2 Booby-trapped car. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Kfar Darom bombing November 20, 2000 Gaza Strip 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera main street bombing November 22, 2000 Hadera 2 Booby-trapped car. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mehola bombing December 22, 2000 Mehola Junction 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2001 (40 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Netanya centre bombing January 1, 2001 Netanya 60 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe Bridge bombing January 30, 2001 Tayibe 2 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beit Yisrael bombing February 8, 2001 Jerusalem 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mei Ami junction bombing March 1, 2001 Vadi Ara 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya bombing March 4, 2001 Netanya 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot industrial zone bombing March 27, 2001 Jerusalem 7 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 6 bombing March 27, 2001 French Hill, Jerusalem 28 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mifgash Shalom attack March 28, 2001 Mifgash Shalom gas station, Kfar Saba 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba bombing April 22, 2001 Kfar Saba 1 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Or Yehuda bombing April 23, 2001 Near Ben Gurion Airport 8 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nablus school bus bombing April 29, 2001 Nablus, West Bank None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> HaSharon Mall suicide bombing May 18, 2001 HaSharon shopping mall, Netanya 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera Mall bombing May 25, 2001 Hadera None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing May 25, 2001 Central bus station, Hadera 65 injured 2 Palestinians within a car bomb. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Center bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem None PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Jaffa Road bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Netanya school bombing May 30, 2001 Netanya 8 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Dolphinarium discotheque suicide bombing* June 1, 2001 Tel Aviv 21 Hamas claimed responsibility.[10]
> Dugit bombing June 22, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 Booby trapped car's explosion. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Yehud suburb bombing July 2, 2001 Tel Aviv 6 injured Explosion of two separate bombs. PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Kissufim bombing July 9, 2001 Southern Gaza Strip crossing point None Explosion of two separate bombs. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Binyamina train station suicide bombing July 16, 2001 Binyamina 2 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Moshav Beka'ot bombing August 8, 2001 Northern Jordan Valley 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Sbarro restaurant suicide bombing* August 9, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 15 Carried out by Hamas together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Wall-Street Restaurant bombing August 12, 2001 Kiryat Motzkin 21 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Russian Compound bombing August 21, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem car bombings September 3, 2001 Jerusalem 3 injured Series of car bombs.
> Hanevi'im street bombing September 4, 2001 Jerusalem 20 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nahariya train station suicide bombing September 9, 2001 Nahariya train station 3 Suicide bomber was an Arab Israeli citizen. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Lid junction bombing September 9, 2001 Near Netanya 17 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot neighborhood bombing October 1, 2001 Jerusalem None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Erez Crossing attack October 7, 2001 Erez Passage near Gaza None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kibbutz Shluhot bombing October 7, 2001 Kibbutz Shluhot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Erez Crossing attack November 26, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Egged bus 823 bombing November 29, 2001 Wadi Ara Junction 3 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *Ben Yehuda Street Bombing* December 1, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Haifa bus 16 suicide bombing* December 2, 2001 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hilton Mamilla bombing December 5, 2001 Mamilla, Jerusalem 11 injured Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Hamas.
> Check Post Junction bombing December 9, 2001 Check Post Junction in the direction of Tel Hanan (Haifaarea) 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Neve Dekalim bombing December 12, 2001 Neve Dekalim 4 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2002 (47 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Tel Aviv outdoor mall bombing January 25, 2002 Tel Aviv 25 injured Double Suicide attack, carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Fatah.
> Jaffa Street bombing January 27, 2002 Jerusalem 1 First female suicide bomber in Al-Aqsa Intifada, Wafa Idris. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe bombing January 31, 2002 Tayibe None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Karnei Shomron Mall suicide bombing February 16, 2002 Karnei Shomron, West Bank 3 About 30 injuries (6 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility.[11][12]
> Maale Adumim - Jerusalem road bombing February 18, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Soldier killed by an explosive that was detonated by the driver of the car he was checking. Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigadesclaimed responsibility.
> Efrat supermarket bombing attack February 22, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 1 injured Suicide bomber in supermarket.
> Maccabim bombing February 27, 2002 Maccabim 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Yeshivat Beit Yisrael massacre* March 2, 2002 Yeshiva in Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Egged bus 823 bombing March 5, 2002 Afula 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.[12]
> Ariel hotel lobby bombing March 7, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 15 injured (1 seriously) PFLP claimed responsibility.[12]
> *Café Moment bombing* March 9, 2002 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 22 bombing March 17, 2002 Jerusalem 25 Injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Egged bus 823 bombing March 20, 2002 Vadi Ara, Muzmuz Junction 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> King George Street bombing March 21, 2002 Jerusalem 3 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Passover massacre* March 27, 2002 Netanya 30 Suicide attack on Passover seder in Park Hotel. Carried out by Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Kiryat HaYovel supermarket bombing March 29, 2002 Kiryat Yovel in Jerusalem 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street coffee shop bombing March 30, 2002 Tel Aviv 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Baqa al-Gharbiyah bombing March 30, 2002 Baqa al-Gharbiyah 1 Booby-trapped vehicle that Palestinians tried to sneak into Israel.
> *Matza restaurant suicide bombing* March 31, 2002 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Efrat Medical Center March 31, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 4 injured (1 seriously) Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Roadblock bombing April 1, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Yagur Junction bombing April 10, 2002 Yagur 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Mahane Yehuda Market attack April 12, 2002 Jerusalem 6 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Rishon LeZion bombing* May 7, 2002 Rishon LeZion 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya Market bombing May 19, 2002 Netanya 3 Carried out by Hamas together with PFLP.
> Afula road bombing May 20, 2002 Afula None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rothschild Street bombing May 22, 2002 Rishon Lezion 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Pi Glilot bombing May 23, 2002 North of Tel Aviv None A bomb exploded underneath a fuel truck. The truck burst into flames, but the blaze was quickly contained.
> Studio 49 Disco bombing May 24, 2002 Tel Aviv 5 injured The security guard opened fire on a Palestinian attempting to detonate a car bomb. The Palestinian was killed, but the bomb exploded prematurely, injuring bystanders.
> Petah Tikva Mall bombing May 27, 2002 Petah Tikva 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Megiddo Junction bus bombing* June 5, 2002 Megiddo Junction 17 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Herzliya shawarma restaurant bombing June 11, 2002 Herzliya 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Patt Junction Bus Bombing* June 18, 2002 Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> French Hill Junction massacre June 19, 2002 French Hill, Jerusalem 7 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Immanuel bus attack July 16, 2002 Emmanuel-Bnei Brak bus 189 9 Detonation of an explosive device and shooting. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Neve Shaanan Street bombing July 17, 2002 Southern Tel Aviv 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nevi'im Street bombing July 30, 2002 Jerusalem 5 injured Apparently the bomb exploded prematurely.
> Hebrew University massacre July 31, 2002 Hebrew University, Jerusalem 9 Included American and French casualties. Bomber was from East Jerusalem. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Meron Junction Bus 361 attack August 4, 2002 Meron Junction 9 Arab bomber with Israeli citizenship. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Umm al-Fahm bombing August 5, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 injured The Palestinian exploded in a taxi killing himself and wounding an Israeli-Arab driver from Nazareth.
> 2nd Umm al-Fahm bombing September 18, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street bus bombing September 19, 2002 bus 4, near the Great Synagogue, Tel Aviv 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Geha road bombing October 10, 2002 Bar-Ilan interchange, Geha road 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Karkur junction suicide bombing* October 21, 2002 Carcur Junction 14 2 Suicide bombers used a booby-trapped jeep with 100 kg TNT. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Sonol gas station bombing October 27, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 3 Victims killed while trying to prevent the Palestinian from detonating the bomb. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba shopping mall bombing November 4, 2002 Kfar Saba 2 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Kiryat Menachem bus bombing* November 21, 2002 Kiryat Menahem, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2003 (23 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Tel-Aviv central bus station massacre* January 5, 2003 Southern Tel Aviv 23 Carried out by two members of the Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, with the help of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing* March 5, 2003 Carmeliya neighborhood, Haifa 17 Carried out by Hamas member and attributed to Hamas, yet never acknowledged.
> London Cafe bombing March 30, 2003 Netanya 54 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba train station bombing April 24, 2003 Kfar Saba 1 13 injured (2 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility jointly with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.[12][13]
> Mike's Place suicide bombing April 30, 2003 Mike's Place pub, Tel Aviv 3 Carried out by Hamas using a British Muslim citizen of Pakistani descent and together with al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Gross square attack May 17, 2003 Gross square, Hebron, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bus 6 bombing May 18, 2003 Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Kfar Darom bombing May 19, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 injured A Palestinian suicide bomber riding a bicycle blew up himself next to a military jeep. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Afula mall bombing May 19, 2003 Afula shopping center 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netzarim bus bombing May 22, 2003 Netzarim, Gaza Strip 9 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Davidka Square bus bombing* June 11, 2003 Downtown Jerusalem 17 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Sdei Trumot bombing June 19, 2003 Moshav Sdei Trumot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Yavetz bombing July 7, 2003 Kfar Yavetz 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ariel bus station bombing August 12, 2003 Ariel, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rosh HaAyin bombing August 12, 2003 Rosh HaAyin 1
> *Shmuel HaNavi bus bombing* August 19, 2003 Shmuel Hanavi, Jerusalem 23 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tzrifin bus stop attack September 9, 2003 Bus stop near Tzrifin army base 9 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Café Hillel bombing September 9, 2003 Hillel Cafe, Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Maxim restaurant suicide bombing* October 4, 2003 Haifa 21 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem bombing October 9, 2003 Tulkarem, West Bank 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Hanoun Junction bombing October 15, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were part of a US diplomatic convoy.
> Azzoun bombing November 3, 2003 Azzoun, West Bank 1 injured Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Geha Interchange bus stop bombing December 25, 2003 Geha Junction 4 Over 20 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][13]
> *2004 (17 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 3rd Erez Crossing attack January 14, 2004 Gaza Strip 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed joint responsibility.
> *Gaza Street bus bombing* January 29, 2004 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Liberty Bell Park bus bombing February 22, 2004 Liberty Bell Garden, Jerusalem 8 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade claimed responsibility.
> 4th Erez Crossing attack March 6, 2004 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were Palestinian policemen who died in a shooting spree and suicide car bomb attack. Two of the vehicles exploded on the Palestinian side of the crossing. Four Palestinians were killed. There were no IDF casualties. Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the military wing of Fatahclaimed responsibility.
> *Ashdod Port massacre* March 14, 2004 Port of Ashdod 10 Double suicide bombing. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> 5th Erez Crossing attack April 17, 2004 Erez Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> Deir al-Balah suicide attack April 26, 2004 Gaza Strip 2 The victims were Palestinians killed when a suicide bomber detonated himself on the way to carry out an attack in Israel.
> Beka'ot checkpoint bombing May 22, 2004 Beka'ot checkpoint,Jordan Valley, West Bank 1 injured PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][14]
> Tel Aviv bus stop bombing July 11, 2004 Tel Aviv 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia checkpoint attack August 11, 2004 Kalandia, West Bank 2 The victims were Palestinian bystanders. 18 people (including six Border Policemen) were injured.
> *Beersheba bus bombings* August 31, 2004 Downtown Beershebaon buses 7 and 12 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Baka al-Sharkiyeh checkpoint attack September 8, 2004 Near the Green Lineborder with the West Bank None Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia Gate suicide bombing September 14, 2004 South of Kalandia,West Bank 2 injured A suicide bomber riding on a bicycle blew himself up near an armored IDF jeep at an agricultural gate.
> French Hill Junction bombing September 22, 2004 French Hill, Jerusalem 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Sinai bombings* October 7, 2004 Sinai peninsula,Egypt 34 Suicide bombing at two Sinai holiday resorts frequented by Israeli tourists: thirty-one died at the Taba Hilton and three at Ras a-Satan. Among the dead were 12 Israelis; over 120 were wounded. The attack was masterminded by Iyad Saleh and carried out by a Palestinian group.
> Carmel Market bombing November 1, 2004 Tel Aviv 3 Over 30 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][15]
> Karni Crossing attack December 7, 2004 Karni Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 An IDF soldier of the Oketz canine unit was killed by a bomb, along with his dog, when a booby-trapped chicken coup exploded northwest of the Karni Crossing. Four soldiers were wounded in the exchange of fire while evacuating him. Hamas claimed responsibility for the attack.
> *2005 (9 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Morag attack January 12, 2005 Morag, Southern Gaza Strip 1 One Israeli civilian was killed and three IDF soldiers wounded when a bomb was detonated against a military vehicle patrolling the route near Morag. Two Palestinians were killed by IDF forces. The area was booby-trapped with explosive devices, in addition to the bomb that exploded. Palestinian Islamic Jihadclaimed responsibility.
> Karni border crossing attack January 13, 2005 Karni crossing, Gaza Strip 6 Carried out together by Hamas with Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and Popular Resistance Committees.
> Gush Katif checkpoint attack January 18, 2005 Gush Katif, Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Stage Club bombing February 25, 2005 Tel Aviv sea promenade 5 Carried out together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and with Hizballah involvement.
> 1st HaSharon Mall suicide bombing July 12, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beersheba central bus station bombing August 28, 2005 Beersheba 50 injured, 2 critically Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Hadera Market bombing October 26, 2005 Hadera 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd HaSharon Mall suicide bombing December 5, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem roadblock bombing December 29, 2005 NearTulkarem,West Bank 3 One Israeli soldier was killed when a Palestinian en route to carry out an attack in Israel was discovered and detonated himself at a checkpoint. A second intended suicide bomber was also killed in the blast as well as the driver and a third passenger. Three soldiers and seven Palestinians were also wounded.
> *2006 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing January 19, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 31 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kedumim bombing March 30, 2006 Kdumim, West Bank 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *2nd Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing* April 17, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 11 68 injured. Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *2007 (1 bombing)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Eilat bakery bombing January 29, 2007 Eilat 3 Both Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claim joint responsibility.
> *2008 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Dimona bombing February 4, 2008 Dimona 1 9 injuries. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades together with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).[16]
> Kerem Shalom suicide bombing April 19, 2008 Kerem Shalom border crossing, Gaza Strip 13 injured Three Palestinian suicide bombers broke through the border fence to attack the Kerem Shalom IDF post, blowing themselves up and wounding several Israeli soldiers. Hamas claimed responsibility.
Click to expand...


Well if we're going to play "game of lists" yours details about 150 bombing incidents. This one details about 400 in South Africa, not counting shootings, etc.

List Of MK Operations - The O Malley Archives


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with your idiotic comparisons lol
> 
> It's almost as if you enjoy making a fool out of yourself. The Palestinians are the good guys? HAHAHAHA ! Now THAT'S funny Monti.
> 
> BTW, I don't remember black South Africans blowing themselves up in crowded cafes/markets/restaurants. Now do I remember them launching thousands of rockets into South African territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"1983: Car bomb in South Africa kills 16*
> At least 16 people have been killed and more than 130 people injured in a car bomb explosion in South Africa's capital city, Pretoria.
> BBC ON THIS DAY 20 1983 Car bomb in South Africa kills 16
> 
> "*Date:* 19 December, 1982
> 
> In a well-planned attack on the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station in Cape Town, Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) causes heavy damage ....."
> 
> ANC attacks Koeberg nuclear power station South African History Online
> 
> I rarely use Wiki for the I/P debate, but for issues that are no longer controversial it is not bad:
> 
> "*Bombings[edit]*
> Landmark events in MK's military activity inside South Africa consisted of actions designed to intimidate the ruling power. In 1983, the Church Street bomb was detonated in Pretoria near the South African Air Force Headquarters, resulting in 19 deaths and 217 injuries. During the next 10 years, a series of bombings occurred in South Africa, conducted mainly by the military wing of the African National Congress.
> 
> In the 1985 Amanzimtoti bomb on the Natal South Coast, five civilians were killed and 40 were injured when MK cadre Andrew Sibusiso Zondo detonated an explosive in a rubbish bin at a shopping centre shortly before Christmas. In a submission to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC), the ANC stated that Zondo's act, though "understandable" as a response to a recent South African Defence Force raid in Lesotho, was not in line with ANC policy. Zondo was subsequently executed.[11]
> 
> In the 1986 Durban beach-front bombing, a bomb was detonated in a bar, killing three civilians and injuring 69. Robert McBride received the death penalty for this bombing which became known as the "Magoo's Bar bombing". The subsequent Truth and Reconciliation Committee called the bombing a "gross violation of human rights".[12] McBride received amnesty and became a senior police officer.
> 
> In 1987, an explosion outside a Johannesburg court killed three people and injured 10; a court in Newcastle had been attacked in a similar way the previous year, injuring 24. In 1987, a bomb exploded at a military command centre in Johannesburg, killing one person and injuring 68 personnel.
> 
> The bombing campaign continued with attacks on a series of soft targets, including a bank in Roodepoort in 1988, in which four civilians were killed and 18 injured. Also in 1988, a bomb detonation outside a magistrate's court killed three. At the Ellis Park rugby stadium in Johannesburg, a car bomb killed two and injured 37 civilians. A multitude[13] of bombs inWimpy Bar fast food outlets[14] and supermarkets occurred during the late 1980s, killing and wounding many people. Wimpy were specifically targeted because of their perceived rigid enforcements of many Apartheid-era laws, including excluding people of colour from their restaurants. Several other bombings occurred, with smaller numbers of casualties."
> 
> 
> Umkhonto we Sizwe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the SA terrorism doesn't fill a bookcase like the Pali terrorists, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Load of bullshit. Here is a list of Palestinian suicide attacks. Remember, this list does NOT include shooting attacks or rocekts:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *1989 (1 attack)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Bus 405 suicide attack* July 6, 1989 Near Kiryat Yearim 16 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1990s[edit]*
> *1993 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Mehola Junction bombing April 16, 1993 Mehola junction 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.[6] Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Beit El car bomb October 4, 1993 Near Beit El 29 injured Hamas member Sulayman Idan was responsible.[7][8]
> *1994 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Afula Bus suicide bombing April 6, 1994 Afula 8 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing April 13, 1994 Hadera 5 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Dizengoff Street bus bombing* October 19, 1994 Tel Aviv 22 Attributed to Hamas.
> Netzarim Junction bicycle bombing November 11, 1994 Netzarim 3 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Jerusalem Binyanei Hauma suicide bombing December 25, 1994 Jerusalem 13 injured Attributed to Hamas.
> *1995 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Beit Lid massacre* January 22, 1995 Beit Lid Junction 21 Two bombers. One detonated at rescue party. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Darom bus attack April 9, 1995 Vicinity of Kfar Darom 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Gan bus 20 bombing July 24, 1995 Ramat Gan 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Eshkol bus bombing August 21, 1995 Jerusalem 4 Police Chief Noam Eisenman was killed. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1996 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Ashkelon bus station bombing February 25, 1996 Ashqelon 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *First Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* February 25, 1996 Jerusalem Central Bus station 26 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Second Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* March 3, 1996 Jaffa street, Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Dizengoff Center suicide bombing* March 4, 1996 Tel Aviv 13 Attributed to Hamas. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1997 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Café Apropo bombing March 21, 1997 Tel Aviv 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1st Mahane Yehuda Market attack* July 30, 1997 Jerusalem main market 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ben Yehuda Street Bombing September 4, 1997 Jerusalem Ben Yehuda Street 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1998 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Kfar Darom bombing October 29, 1998 Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bombing November 6, 1998 Jerusalem 2 20 wounded. Two Islamic Jihad suicide bombers.[9]
> *1999 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Egged bus 960 bombing September 5, 1999 Tveria None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Haifa Central Bus Station bombing September 5, 1999 Haifa None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2000s[edit]*
> *2000 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Gaza bombing October 26, 2000 Gaza Strip 1 injured Youth suicide bomber on bike. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Mahane Yehuda Market attack November 2, 2000 Jerusalem 2 Booby-trapped car. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Kfar Darom bombing November 20, 2000 Gaza Strip 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera main street bombing November 22, 2000 Hadera 2 Booby-trapped car. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mehola bombing December 22, 2000 Mehola Junction 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2001 (40 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Netanya centre bombing January 1, 2001 Netanya 60 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe Bridge bombing January 30, 2001 Tayibe 2 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beit Yisrael bombing February 8, 2001 Jerusalem 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mei Ami junction bombing March 1, 2001 Vadi Ara 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya bombing March 4, 2001 Netanya 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot industrial zone bombing March 27, 2001 Jerusalem 7 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 6 bombing March 27, 2001 French Hill, Jerusalem 28 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mifgash Shalom attack March 28, 2001 Mifgash Shalom gas station, Kfar Saba 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba bombing April 22, 2001 Kfar Saba 1 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Or Yehuda bombing April 23, 2001 Near Ben Gurion Airport 8 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nablus school bus bombing April 29, 2001 Nablus, West Bank None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> HaSharon Mall suicide bombing May 18, 2001 HaSharon shopping mall, Netanya 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera Mall bombing May 25, 2001 Hadera None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing May 25, 2001 Central bus station, Hadera 65 injured 2 Palestinians within a car bomb. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Center bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem None PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Jaffa Road bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Netanya school bombing May 30, 2001 Netanya 8 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Dolphinarium discotheque suicide bombing* June 1, 2001 Tel Aviv 21 Hamas claimed responsibility.[10]
> Dugit bombing June 22, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 Booby trapped car's explosion. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Yehud suburb bombing July 2, 2001 Tel Aviv 6 injured Explosion of two separate bombs. PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Kissufim bombing July 9, 2001 Southern Gaza Strip crossing point None Explosion of two separate bombs. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Binyamina train station suicide bombing July 16, 2001 Binyamina 2 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Moshav Beka'ot bombing August 8, 2001 Northern Jordan Valley 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Sbarro restaurant suicide bombing* August 9, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 15 Carried out by Hamas together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Wall-Street Restaurant bombing August 12, 2001 Kiryat Motzkin 21 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Russian Compound bombing August 21, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem car bombings September 3, 2001 Jerusalem 3 injured Series of car bombs.
> Hanevi'im street bombing September 4, 2001 Jerusalem 20 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nahariya train station suicide bombing September 9, 2001 Nahariya train station 3 Suicide bomber was an Arab Israeli citizen. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Lid junction bombing September 9, 2001 Near Netanya 17 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot neighborhood bombing October 1, 2001 Jerusalem None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Erez Crossing attack October 7, 2001 Erez Passage near Gaza None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kibbutz Shluhot bombing October 7, 2001 Kibbutz Shluhot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Erez Crossing attack November 26, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Egged bus 823 bombing November 29, 2001 Wadi Ara Junction 3 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *Ben Yehuda Street Bombing* December 1, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Haifa bus 16 suicide bombing* December 2, 2001 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hilton Mamilla bombing December 5, 2001 Mamilla, Jerusalem 11 injured Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Hamas.
> Check Post Junction bombing December 9, 2001 Check Post Junction in the direction of Tel Hanan (Haifaarea) 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Neve Dekalim bombing December 12, 2001 Neve Dekalim 4 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2002 (47 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Tel Aviv outdoor mall bombing January 25, 2002 Tel Aviv 25 injured Double Suicide attack, carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Fatah.
> Jaffa Street bombing January 27, 2002 Jerusalem 1 First female suicide bomber in Al-Aqsa Intifada, Wafa Idris. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe bombing January 31, 2002 Tayibe None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Karnei Shomron Mall suicide bombing February 16, 2002 Karnei Shomron, West Bank 3 About 30 injuries (6 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility.[11][12]
> Maale Adumim - Jerusalem road bombing February 18, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Soldier killed by an explosive that was detonated by the driver of the car he was checking. Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigadesclaimed responsibility.
> Efrat supermarket bombing attack February 22, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 1 injured Suicide bomber in supermarket.
> Maccabim bombing February 27, 2002 Maccabim 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Yeshivat Beit Yisrael massacre* March 2, 2002 Yeshiva in Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Egged bus 823 bombing March 5, 2002 Afula 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.[12]
> Ariel hotel lobby bombing March 7, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 15 injured (1 seriously) PFLP claimed responsibility.[12]
> *Café Moment bombing* March 9, 2002 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 22 bombing March 17, 2002 Jerusalem 25 Injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Egged bus 823 bombing March 20, 2002 Vadi Ara, Muzmuz Junction 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> King George Street bombing March 21, 2002 Jerusalem 3 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Passover massacre* March 27, 2002 Netanya 30 Suicide attack on Passover seder in Park Hotel. Carried out by Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Kiryat HaYovel supermarket bombing March 29, 2002 Kiryat Yovel in Jerusalem 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street coffee shop bombing March 30, 2002 Tel Aviv 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Baqa al-Gharbiyah bombing March 30, 2002 Baqa al-Gharbiyah 1 Booby-trapped vehicle that Palestinians tried to sneak into Israel.
> *Matza restaurant suicide bombing* March 31, 2002 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Efrat Medical Center March 31, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 4 injured (1 seriously) Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Roadblock bombing April 1, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Yagur Junction bombing April 10, 2002 Yagur 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Mahane Yehuda Market attack April 12, 2002 Jerusalem 6 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Rishon LeZion bombing* May 7, 2002 Rishon LeZion 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya Market bombing May 19, 2002 Netanya 3 Carried out by Hamas together with PFLP.
> Afula road bombing May 20, 2002 Afula None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rothschild Street bombing May 22, 2002 Rishon Lezion 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Pi Glilot bombing May 23, 2002 North of Tel Aviv None A bomb exploded underneath a fuel truck. The truck burst into flames, but the blaze was quickly contained.
> Studio 49 Disco bombing May 24, 2002 Tel Aviv 5 injured The security guard opened fire on a Palestinian attempting to detonate a car bomb. The Palestinian was killed, but the bomb exploded prematurely, injuring bystanders.
> Petah Tikva Mall bombing May 27, 2002 Petah Tikva 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Megiddo Junction bus bombing* June 5, 2002 Megiddo Junction 17 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Herzliya shawarma restaurant bombing June 11, 2002 Herzliya 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Patt Junction Bus Bombing* June 18, 2002 Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> French Hill Junction massacre June 19, 2002 French Hill, Jerusalem 7 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Immanuel bus attack July 16, 2002 Emmanuel-Bnei Brak bus 189 9 Detonation of an explosive device and shooting. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Neve Shaanan Street bombing July 17, 2002 Southern Tel Aviv 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nevi'im Street bombing July 30, 2002 Jerusalem 5 injured Apparently the bomb exploded prematurely.
> Hebrew University massacre July 31, 2002 Hebrew University, Jerusalem 9 Included American and French casualties. Bomber was from East Jerusalem. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Meron Junction Bus 361 attack August 4, 2002 Meron Junction 9 Arab bomber with Israeli citizenship. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Umm al-Fahm bombing August 5, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 injured The Palestinian exploded in a taxi killing himself and wounding an Israeli-Arab driver from Nazareth.
> 2nd Umm al-Fahm bombing September 18, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street bus bombing September 19, 2002 bus 4, near the Great Synagogue, Tel Aviv 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Geha road bombing October 10, 2002 Bar-Ilan interchange, Geha road 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Karkur junction suicide bombing* October 21, 2002 Carcur Junction 14 2 Suicide bombers used a booby-trapped jeep with 100 kg TNT. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Sonol gas station bombing October 27, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 3 Victims killed while trying to prevent the Palestinian from detonating the bomb. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba shopping mall bombing November 4, 2002 Kfar Saba 2 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Kiryat Menachem bus bombing* November 21, 2002 Kiryat Menahem, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2003 (23 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Tel-Aviv central bus station massacre* January 5, 2003 Southern Tel Aviv 23 Carried out by two members of the Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, with the help of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing* March 5, 2003 Carmeliya neighborhood, Haifa 17 Carried out by Hamas member and attributed to Hamas, yet never acknowledged.
> London Cafe bombing March 30, 2003 Netanya 54 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba train station bombing April 24, 2003 Kfar Saba 1 13 injured (2 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility jointly with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.[12][13]
> Mike's Place suicide bombing April 30, 2003 Mike's Place pub, Tel Aviv 3 Carried out by Hamas using a British Muslim citizen of Pakistani descent and together with al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Gross square attack May 17, 2003 Gross square, Hebron, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bus 6 bombing May 18, 2003 Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Kfar Darom bombing May 19, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 injured A Palestinian suicide bomber riding a bicycle blew up himself next to a military jeep. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Afula mall bombing May 19, 2003 Afula shopping center 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netzarim bus bombing May 22, 2003 Netzarim, Gaza Strip 9 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Davidka Square bus bombing* June 11, 2003 Downtown Jerusalem 17 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Sdei Trumot bombing June 19, 2003 Moshav Sdei Trumot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Yavetz bombing July 7, 2003 Kfar Yavetz 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ariel bus station bombing August 12, 2003 Ariel, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rosh HaAyin bombing August 12, 2003 Rosh HaAyin 1
> *Shmuel HaNavi bus bombing* August 19, 2003 Shmuel Hanavi, Jerusalem 23 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tzrifin bus stop attack September 9, 2003 Bus stop near Tzrifin army base 9 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Café Hillel bombing September 9, 2003 Hillel Cafe, Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Maxim restaurant suicide bombing* October 4, 2003 Haifa 21 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem bombing October 9, 2003 Tulkarem, West Bank 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Hanoun Junction bombing October 15, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were part of a US diplomatic convoy.
> Azzoun bombing November 3, 2003 Azzoun, West Bank 1 injured Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Geha Interchange bus stop bombing December 25, 2003 Geha Junction 4 Over 20 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][13]
> *2004 (17 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 3rd Erez Crossing attack January 14, 2004 Gaza Strip 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed joint responsibility.
> *Gaza Street bus bombing* January 29, 2004 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Liberty Bell Park bus bombing February 22, 2004 Liberty Bell Garden, Jerusalem 8 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade claimed responsibility.
> 4th Erez Crossing attack March 6, 2004 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were Palestinian policemen who died in a shooting spree and suicide car bomb attack. Two of the vehicles exploded on the Palestinian side of the crossing. Four Palestinians were killed. There were no IDF casualties. Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the military wing of Fatahclaimed responsibility.
> *Ashdod Port massacre* March 14, 2004 Port of Ashdod 10 Double suicide bombing. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> 5th Erez Crossing attack April 17, 2004 Erez Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> Deir al-Balah suicide attack April 26, 2004 Gaza Strip 2 The victims were Palestinians killed when a suicide bomber detonated himself on the way to carry out an attack in Israel.
> Beka'ot checkpoint bombing May 22, 2004 Beka'ot checkpoint,Jordan Valley, West Bank 1 injured PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][14]
> Tel Aviv bus stop bombing July 11, 2004 Tel Aviv 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia checkpoint attack August 11, 2004 Kalandia, West Bank 2 The victims were Palestinian bystanders. 18 people (including six Border Policemen) were injured.
> *Beersheba bus bombings* August 31, 2004 Downtown Beershebaon buses 7 and 12 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Baka al-Sharkiyeh checkpoint attack September 8, 2004 Near the Green Lineborder with the West Bank None Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia Gate suicide bombing September 14, 2004 South of Kalandia,West Bank 2 injured A suicide bomber riding on a bicycle blew himself up near an armored IDF jeep at an agricultural gate.
> French Hill Junction bombing September 22, 2004 French Hill, Jerusalem 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Sinai bombings* October 7, 2004 Sinai peninsula,Egypt 34 Suicide bombing at two Sinai holiday resorts frequented by Israeli tourists: thirty-one died at the Taba Hilton and three at Ras a-Satan. Among the dead were 12 Israelis; over 120 were wounded. The attack was masterminded by Iyad Saleh and carried out by a Palestinian group.
> Carmel Market bombing November 1, 2004 Tel Aviv 3 Over 30 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][15]
> Karni Crossing attack December 7, 2004 Karni Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 An IDF soldier of the Oketz canine unit was killed by a bomb, along with his dog, when a booby-trapped chicken coup exploded northwest of the Karni Crossing. Four soldiers were wounded in the exchange of fire while evacuating him. Hamas claimed responsibility for the attack.
> *2005 (9 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Morag attack January 12, 2005 Morag, Southern Gaza Strip 1 One Israeli civilian was killed and three IDF soldiers wounded when a bomb was detonated against a military vehicle patrolling the route near Morag. Two Palestinians were killed by IDF forces. The area was booby-trapped with explosive devices, in addition to the bomb that exploded. Palestinian Islamic Jihadclaimed responsibility.
> Karni border crossing attack January 13, 2005 Karni crossing, Gaza Strip 6 Carried out together by Hamas with Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and Popular Resistance Committees.
> Gush Katif checkpoint attack January 18, 2005 Gush Katif, Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Stage Club bombing February 25, 2005 Tel Aviv sea promenade 5 Carried out together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and with Hizballah involvement.
> 1st HaSharon Mall suicide bombing July 12, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beersheba central bus station bombing August 28, 2005 Beersheba 50 injured, 2 critically Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Hadera Market bombing October 26, 2005 Hadera 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd HaSharon Mall suicide bombing December 5, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem roadblock bombing December 29, 2005 NearTulkarem,West Bank 3 One Israeli soldier was killed when a Palestinian en route to carry out an attack in Israel was discovered and detonated himself at a checkpoint. A second intended suicide bomber was also killed in the blast as well as the driver and a third passenger. Three soldiers and seven Palestinians were also wounded.
> *2006 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing January 19, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 31 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kedumim bombing March 30, 2006 Kdumim, West Bank 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *2nd Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing* April 17, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 11 68 injured. Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *2007 (1 bombing)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Eilat bakery bombing January 29, 2007 Eilat 3 Both Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claim joint responsibility.
> *2008 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Dimona bombing February 4, 2008 Dimona 1 9 injuries. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades together with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).[16]
> Kerem Shalom suicide bombing April 19, 2008 Kerem Shalom border crossing, Gaza Strip 13 injured Three Palestinian suicide bombers broke through the border fence to attack the Kerem Shalom IDF post, blowing themselves up and wounding several Israeli soldiers. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if we're going to play "game of lists" yours details about 150 bombing incidents. This one details about 400 in South Africa, not counting shootings, etc.
> 
> List Of MK Operations - The O Malley Archives
Click to expand...


"Information in this list was drawn from press reports and the Annual Surveys of the SAIRR. These are not MK records. *There are probably omissions and errors*, due to censorship during the apartheid era and other difficulties in collecting information of this nature"

Just sayin' .


----------



## Challenger

toastman said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"1983: Car bomb in South Africa kills 16*
> At least 16 people have been killed and more than 130 people injured in a car bomb explosion in South Africa's capital city, Pretoria.
> BBC ON THIS DAY 20 1983 Car bomb in South Africa kills 16
> 
> "*Date:* 19 December, 1982
> 
> In a well-planned attack on the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station in Cape Town, Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) causes heavy damage ....."
> 
> ANC attacks Koeberg nuclear power station South African History Online
> 
> I rarely use Wiki for the I/P debate, but for issues that are no longer controversial it is not bad:
> 
> "*Bombings[edit]*
> Landmark events in MK's military activity inside South Africa consisted of actions designed to intimidate the ruling power. In 1983, the Church Street bomb was detonated in Pretoria near the South African Air Force Headquarters, resulting in 19 deaths and 217 injuries. During the next 10 years, a series of bombings occurred in South Africa, conducted mainly by the military wing of the African National Congress.
> 
> In the 1985 Amanzimtoti bomb on the Natal South Coast, five civilians were killed and 40 were injured when MK cadre Andrew Sibusiso Zondo detonated an explosive in a rubbish bin at a shopping centre shortly before Christmas. In a submission to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC), the ANC stated that Zondo's act, though "understandable" as a response to a recent South African Defence Force raid in Lesotho, was not in line with ANC policy. Zondo was subsequently executed.[11]
> 
> In the 1986 Durban beach-front bombing, a bomb was detonated in a bar, killing three civilians and injuring 69. Robert McBride received the death penalty for this bombing which became known as the "Magoo's Bar bombing". The subsequent Truth and Reconciliation Committee called the bombing a "gross violation of human rights".[12] McBride received amnesty and became a senior police officer.
> 
> In 1987, an explosion outside a Johannesburg court killed three people and injured 10; a court in Newcastle had been attacked in a similar way the previous year, injuring 24. In 1987, a bomb exploded at a military command centre in Johannesburg, killing one person and injuring 68 personnel.
> 
> The bombing campaign continued with attacks on a series of soft targets, including a bank in Roodepoort in 1988, in which four civilians were killed and 18 injured. Also in 1988, a bomb detonation outside a magistrate's court killed three. At the Ellis Park rugby stadium in Johannesburg, a car bomb killed two and injured 37 civilians. A multitude[13] of bombs inWimpy Bar fast food outlets[14] and supermarkets occurred during the late 1980s, killing and wounding many people. Wimpy were specifically targeted because of their perceived rigid enforcements of many Apartheid-era laws, including excluding people of colour from their restaurants. Several other bombings occurred, with smaller numbers of casualties."
> 
> 
> Umkhonto we Sizwe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> But the SA terrorism doesn't fill a bookcase like the Pali terrorists, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Load of bullshit. Here is a list of Palestinian suicide attacks. Remember, this list does NOT include shooting attacks or rocekts:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *1989 (1 attack)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Bus 405 suicide attack* July 6, 1989 Near Kiryat Yearim 16 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1990s[edit]*
> *1993 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Mehola Junction bombing April 16, 1993 Mehola junction 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.[6] Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Beit El car bomb October 4, 1993 Near Beit El 29 injured Hamas member Sulayman Idan was responsible.[7][8]
> *1994 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Afula Bus suicide bombing April 6, 1994 Afula 8 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing April 13, 1994 Hadera 5 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Dizengoff Street bus bombing* October 19, 1994 Tel Aviv 22 Attributed to Hamas.
> Netzarim Junction bicycle bombing November 11, 1994 Netzarim 3 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Jerusalem Binyanei Hauma suicide bombing December 25, 1994 Jerusalem 13 injured Attributed to Hamas.
> *1995 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Beit Lid massacre* January 22, 1995 Beit Lid Junction 21 Two bombers. One detonated at rescue party. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Darom bus attack April 9, 1995 Vicinity of Kfar Darom 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Gan bus 20 bombing July 24, 1995 Ramat Gan 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Eshkol bus bombing August 21, 1995 Jerusalem 4 Police Chief Noam Eisenman was killed. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1996 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Ashkelon bus station bombing February 25, 1996 Ashqelon 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *First Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* February 25, 1996 Jerusalem Central Bus station 26 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Second Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* March 3, 1996 Jaffa street, Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Dizengoff Center suicide bombing* March 4, 1996 Tel Aviv 13 Attributed to Hamas. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1997 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Café Apropo bombing March 21, 1997 Tel Aviv 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1st Mahane Yehuda Market attack* July 30, 1997 Jerusalem main market 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ben Yehuda Street Bombing September 4, 1997 Jerusalem Ben Yehuda Street 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1998 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Kfar Darom bombing October 29, 1998 Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bombing November 6, 1998 Jerusalem 2 20 wounded. Two Islamic Jihad suicide bombers.[9]
> *1999 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Egged bus 960 bombing September 5, 1999 Tveria None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Haifa Central Bus Station bombing September 5, 1999 Haifa None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2000s[edit]*
> *2000 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Gaza bombing October 26, 2000 Gaza Strip 1 injured Youth suicide bomber on bike. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Mahane Yehuda Market attack November 2, 2000 Jerusalem 2 Booby-trapped car. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Kfar Darom bombing November 20, 2000 Gaza Strip 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera main street bombing November 22, 2000 Hadera 2 Booby-trapped car. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mehola bombing December 22, 2000 Mehola Junction 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2001 (40 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Netanya centre bombing January 1, 2001 Netanya 60 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe Bridge bombing January 30, 2001 Tayibe 2 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beit Yisrael bombing February 8, 2001 Jerusalem 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mei Ami junction bombing March 1, 2001 Vadi Ara 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya bombing March 4, 2001 Netanya 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot industrial zone bombing March 27, 2001 Jerusalem 7 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 6 bombing March 27, 2001 French Hill, Jerusalem 28 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mifgash Shalom attack March 28, 2001 Mifgash Shalom gas station, Kfar Saba 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba bombing April 22, 2001 Kfar Saba 1 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Or Yehuda bombing April 23, 2001 Near Ben Gurion Airport 8 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nablus school bus bombing April 29, 2001 Nablus, West Bank None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> HaSharon Mall suicide bombing May 18, 2001 HaSharon shopping mall, Netanya 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera Mall bombing May 25, 2001 Hadera None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing May 25, 2001 Central bus station, Hadera 65 injured 2 Palestinians within a car bomb. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Center bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem None PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Jaffa Road bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Netanya school bombing May 30, 2001 Netanya 8 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Dolphinarium discotheque suicide bombing* June 1, 2001 Tel Aviv 21 Hamas claimed responsibility.[10]
> Dugit bombing June 22, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 Booby trapped car's explosion. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Yehud suburb bombing July 2, 2001 Tel Aviv 6 injured Explosion of two separate bombs. PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Kissufim bombing July 9, 2001 Southern Gaza Strip crossing point None Explosion of two separate bombs. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Binyamina train station suicide bombing July 16, 2001 Binyamina 2 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Moshav Beka'ot bombing August 8, 2001 Northern Jordan Valley 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Sbarro restaurant suicide bombing* August 9, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 15 Carried out by Hamas together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Wall-Street Restaurant bombing August 12, 2001 Kiryat Motzkin 21 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Russian Compound bombing August 21, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem car bombings September 3, 2001 Jerusalem 3 injured Series of car bombs.
> Hanevi'im street bombing September 4, 2001 Jerusalem 20 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nahariya train station suicide bombing September 9, 2001 Nahariya train station 3 Suicide bomber was an Arab Israeli citizen. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Lid junction bombing September 9, 2001 Near Netanya 17 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot neighborhood bombing October 1, 2001 Jerusalem None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Erez Crossing attack October 7, 2001 Erez Passage near Gaza None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kibbutz Shluhot bombing October 7, 2001 Kibbutz Shluhot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Erez Crossing attack November 26, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Egged bus 823 bombing November 29, 2001 Wadi Ara Junction 3 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *Ben Yehuda Street Bombing* December 1, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Haifa bus 16 suicide bombing* December 2, 2001 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hilton Mamilla bombing December 5, 2001 Mamilla, Jerusalem 11 injured Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Hamas.
> Check Post Junction bombing December 9, 2001 Check Post Junction in the direction of Tel Hanan (Haifaarea) 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Neve Dekalim bombing December 12, 2001 Neve Dekalim 4 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2002 (47 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Tel Aviv outdoor mall bombing January 25, 2002 Tel Aviv 25 injured Double Suicide attack, carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Fatah.
> Jaffa Street bombing January 27, 2002 Jerusalem 1 First female suicide bomber in Al-Aqsa Intifada, Wafa Idris. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe bombing January 31, 2002 Tayibe None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Karnei Shomron Mall suicide bombing February 16, 2002 Karnei Shomron, West Bank 3 About 30 injuries (6 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility.[11][12]
> Maale Adumim - Jerusalem road bombing February 18, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Soldier killed by an explosive that was detonated by the driver of the car he was checking. Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigadesclaimed responsibility.
> Efrat supermarket bombing attack February 22, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 1 injured Suicide bomber in supermarket.
> Maccabim bombing February 27, 2002 Maccabim 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Yeshivat Beit Yisrael massacre* March 2, 2002 Yeshiva in Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Egged bus 823 bombing March 5, 2002 Afula 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.[12]
> Ariel hotel lobby bombing March 7, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 15 injured (1 seriously) PFLP claimed responsibility.[12]
> *Café Moment bombing* March 9, 2002 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 22 bombing March 17, 2002 Jerusalem 25 Injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Egged bus 823 bombing March 20, 2002 Vadi Ara, Muzmuz Junction 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> King George Street bombing March 21, 2002 Jerusalem 3 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Passover massacre* March 27, 2002 Netanya 30 Suicide attack on Passover seder in Park Hotel. Carried out by Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Kiryat HaYovel supermarket bombing March 29, 2002 Kiryat Yovel in Jerusalem 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street coffee shop bombing March 30, 2002 Tel Aviv 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Baqa al-Gharbiyah bombing March 30, 2002 Baqa al-Gharbiyah 1 Booby-trapped vehicle that Palestinians tried to sneak into Israel.
> *Matza restaurant suicide bombing* March 31, 2002 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Efrat Medical Center March 31, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 4 injured (1 seriously) Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Roadblock bombing April 1, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Yagur Junction bombing April 10, 2002 Yagur 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Mahane Yehuda Market attack April 12, 2002 Jerusalem 6 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Rishon LeZion bombing* May 7, 2002 Rishon LeZion 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya Market bombing May 19, 2002 Netanya 3 Carried out by Hamas together with PFLP.
> Afula road bombing May 20, 2002 Afula None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rothschild Street bombing May 22, 2002 Rishon Lezion 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Pi Glilot bombing May 23, 2002 North of Tel Aviv None A bomb exploded underneath a fuel truck. The truck burst into flames, but the blaze was quickly contained.
> Studio 49 Disco bombing May 24, 2002 Tel Aviv 5 injured The security guard opened fire on a Palestinian attempting to detonate a car bomb. The Palestinian was killed, but the bomb exploded prematurely, injuring bystanders.
> Petah Tikva Mall bombing May 27, 2002 Petah Tikva 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Megiddo Junction bus bombing* June 5, 2002 Megiddo Junction 17 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Herzliya shawarma restaurant bombing June 11, 2002 Herzliya 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Patt Junction Bus Bombing* June 18, 2002 Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> French Hill Junction massacre June 19, 2002 French Hill, Jerusalem 7 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Immanuel bus attack July 16, 2002 Emmanuel-Bnei Brak bus 189 9 Detonation of an explosive device and shooting. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Neve Shaanan Street bombing July 17, 2002 Southern Tel Aviv 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nevi'im Street bombing July 30, 2002 Jerusalem 5 injured Apparently the bomb exploded prematurely.
> Hebrew University massacre July 31, 2002 Hebrew University, Jerusalem 9 Included American and French casualties. Bomber was from East Jerusalem. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Meron Junction Bus 361 attack August 4, 2002 Meron Junction 9 Arab bomber with Israeli citizenship. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Umm al-Fahm bombing August 5, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 injured The Palestinian exploded in a taxi killing himself and wounding an Israeli-Arab driver from Nazareth.
> 2nd Umm al-Fahm bombing September 18, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street bus bombing September 19, 2002 bus 4, near the Great Synagogue, Tel Aviv 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Geha road bombing October 10, 2002 Bar-Ilan interchange, Geha road 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Karkur junction suicide bombing* October 21, 2002 Carcur Junction 14 2 Suicide bombers used a booby-trapped jeep with 100 kg TNT. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Sonol gas station bombing October 27, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 3 Victims killed while trying to prevent the Palestinian from detonating the bomb. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba shopping mall bombing November 4, 2002 Kfar Saba 2 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Kiryat Menachem bus bombing* November 21, 2002 Kiryat Menahem, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2003 (23 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Tel-Aviv central bus station massacre* January 5, 2003 Southern Tel Aviv 23 Carried out by two members of the Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, with the help of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing* March 5, 2003 Carmeliya neighborhood, Haifa 17 Carried out by Hamas member and attributed to Hamas, yet never acknowledged.
> London Cafe bombing March 30, 2003 Netanya 54 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba train station bombing April 24, 2003 Kfar Saba 1 13 injured (2 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility jointly with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.[12][13]
> Mike's Place suicide bombing April 30, 2003 Mike's Place pub, Tel Aviv 3 Carried out by Hamas using a British Muslim citizen of Pakistani descent and together with al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Gross square attack May 17, 2003 Gross square, Hebron, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bus 6 bombing May 18, 2003 Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Kfar Darom bombing May 19, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 injured A Palestinian suicide bomber riding a bicycle blew up himself next to a military jeep. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Afula mall bombing May 19, 2003 Afula shopping center 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netzarim bus bombing May 22, 2003 Netzarim, Gaza Strip 9 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Davidka Square bus bombing* June 11, 2003 Downtown Jerusalem 17 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Sdei Trumot bombing June 19, 2003 Moshav Sdei Trumot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Yavetz bombing July 7, 2003 Kfar Yavetz 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ariel bus station bombing August 12, 2003 Ariel, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rosh HaAyin bombing August 12, 2003 Rosh HaAyin 1
> *Shmuel HaNavi bus bombing* August 19, 2003 Shmuel Hanavi, Jerusalem 23 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tzrifin bus stop attack September 9, 2003 Bus stop near Tzrifin army base 9 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Café Hillel bombing September 9, 2003 Hillel Cafe, Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Maxim restaurant suicide bombing* October 4, 2003 Haifa 21 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem bombing October 9, 2003 Tulkarem, West Bank 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Hanoun Junction bombing October 15, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were part of a US diplomatic convoy.
> Azzoun bombing November 3, 2003 Azzoun, West Bank 1 injured Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Geha Interchange bus stop bombing December 25, 2003 Geha Junction 4 Over 20 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][13]
> *2004 (17 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 3rd Erez Crossing attack January 14, 2004 Gaza Strip 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed joint responsibility.
> *Gaza Street bus bombing* January 29, 2004 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Liberty Bell Park bus bombing February 22, 2004 Liberty Bell Garden, Jerusalem 8 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade claimed responsibility.
> 4th Erez Crossing attack March 6, 2004 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were Palestinian policemen who died in a shooting spree and suicide car bomb attack. Two of the vehicles exploded on the Palestinian side of the crossing. Four Palestinians were killed. There were no IDF casualties. Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the military wing of Fatahclaimed responsibility.
> *Ashdod Port massacre* March 14, 2004 Port of Ashdod 10 Double suicide bombing. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> 5th Erez Crossing attack April 17, 2004 Erez Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> Deir al-Balah suicide attack April 26, 2004 Gaza Strip 2 The victims were Palestinians killed when a suicide bomber detonated himself on the way to carry out an attack in Israel.
> Beka'ot checkpoint bombing May 22, 2004 Beka'ot checkpoint,Jordan Valley, West Bank 1 injured PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][14]
> Tel Aviv bus stop bombing July 11, 2004 Tel Aviv 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia checkpoint attack August 11, 2004 Kalandia, West Bank 2 The victims were Palestinian bystanders. 18 people (including six Border Policemen) were injured.
> *Beersheba bus bombings* August 31, 2004 Downtown Beershebaon buses 7 and 12 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Baka al-Sharkiyeh checkpoint attack September 8, 2004 Near the Green Lineborder with the West Bank None Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia Gate suicide bombing September 14, 2004 South of Kalandia,West Bank 2 injured A suicide bomber riding on a bicycle blew himself up near an armored IDF jeep at an agricultural gate.
> French Hill Junction bombing September 22, 2004 French Hill, Jerusalem 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Sinai bombings* October 7, 2004 Sinai peninsula,Egypt 34 Suicide bombing at two Sinai holiday resorts frequented by Israeli tourists: thirty-one died at the Taba Hilton and three at Ras a-Satan. Among the dead were 12 Israelis; over 120 were wounded. The attack was masterminded by Iyad Saleh and carried out by a Palestinian group.
> Carmel Market bombing November 1, 2004 Tel Aviv 3 Over 30 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][15]
> Karni Crossing attack December 7, 2004 Karni Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 An IDF soldier of the Oketz canine unit was killed by a bomb, along with his dog, when a booby-trapped chicken coup exploded northwest of the Karni Crossing. Four soldiers were wounded in the exchange of fire while evacuating him. Hamas claimed responsibility for the attack.
> *2005 (9 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Morag attack January 12, 2005 Morag, Southern Gaza Strip 1 One Israeli civilian was killed and three IDF soldiers wounded when a bomb was detonated against a military vehicle patrolling the route near Morag. Two Palestinians were killed by IDF forces. The area was booby-trapped with explosive devices, in addition to the bomb that exploded. Palestinian Islamic Jihadclaimed responsibility.
> Karni border crossing attack January 13, 2005 Karni crossing, Gaza Strip 6 Carried out together by Hamas with Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and Popular Resistance Committees.
> Gush Katif checkpoint attack January 18, 2005 Gush Katif, Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Stage Club bombing February 25, 2005 Tel Aviv sea promenade 5 Carried out together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and with Hizballah involvement.
> 1st HaSharon Mall suicide bombing July 12, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beersheba central bus station bombing August 28, 2005 Beersheba 50 injured, 2 critically Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Hadera Market bombing October 26, 2005 Hadera 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd HaSharon Mall suicide bombing December 5, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem roadblock bombing December 29, 2005 NearTulkarem,West Bank 3 One Israeli soldier was killed when a Palestinian en route to carry out an attack in Israel was discovered and detonated himself at a checkpoint. A second intended suicide bomber was also killed in the blast as well as the driver and a third passenger. Three soldiers and seven Palestinians were also wounded.
> *2006 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing January 19, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 31 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kedumim bombing March 30, 2006 Kdumim, West Bank 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *2nd Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing* April 17, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 11 68 injured. Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *2007 (1 bombing)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Eilat bakery bombing January 29, 2007 Eilat 3 Both Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claim joint responsibility.
> *2008 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Dimona bombing February 4, 2008 Dimona 1 9 injuries. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades together with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).[16]
> Kerem Shalom suicide bombing April 19, 2008 Kerem Shalom border crossing, Gaza Strip 13 injured Three Palestinian suicide bombers broke through the border fence to attack the Kerem Shalom IDF post, blowing themselves up and wounding several Israeli soldiers. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if we're going to play "game of lists" yours details about 150 bombing incidents. This one details about 400 in South Africa, not counting shootings, etc.
> 
> List Of MK Operations - The O Malley Archives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Information in this list was drawn from press reports and the Annual Surveys of the SAIRR. These are not MK records. *There are probably omissions and errors*, due to censorship during the apartheid era and other difficulties in collecting information of this nature"
> 
> Just sayin' .
Click to expand...


The list in fact itemises over 600 incidents, I deliberately reduced the number to 400 allow for the possibility of errors mentioned in the preamble. Even so, it puts your list of around 150 into context. This is, of course, only one source of the many available, the first one I came across.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>








 Hamas as Israel is under no legal obligation to do anything for another nation


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friends and I recently started a anti BDS group. We go to supermarkets and buy a shit load of Israeli made products and then give most of them to charity and take the rest home. It's a win-win situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were people like you that opposed the sanctions on South Africa.  They did much the same things and cheered when Reagan vetoed the South Africa sanctions.  But, eventually the good guys won.
Click to expand...







 And started mass murdering their own on a scale never before seen. It is so bad that the people of South Africa want a return of Boer rule and apartheid laws. The world hangs its head because it knows it has failed 10 million people murdered, raped or terrorised since the birth of the Rainbow Nation


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friends and I recently started a anti BDS group. We go to supermarkets and buy a shit load of Israeli made products and then give most of them to charity and take the rest home. It's a win-win situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were people like you that opposed the sanctions on South Africa.  They did much the same things and cheered when Reagan vetoed the South Africa sanctions.  But, eventually the good guys won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again with your idiotic comparisons lol
> 
> It's almost as if you enjoy making a fool out of yourself. The Palestinians are the good guys? HAHAHAHA ! Now THAT'S funny Monti.
> 
> BTW, I don't remember black South Africans blowing themselves up in crowded cafes/markets/restaurants. Now do I remember them launching thousands of rockets into South African territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"1983: Car bomb in South Africa kills 16*
> At least 16 people have been killed and more than 130 people injured in a car bomb explosion in South Africa's capital city, Pretoria.
> BBC ON THIS DAY 20 1983 Car bomb in South Africa kills 16
> 
> "*Date:* 19 December, 1982
> 
> In a well-planned attack on the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station in Cape Town, Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) causes heavy damage ....."
> 
> ANC attacks Koeberg nuclear power station South African History Online
> 
> I rarely use Wiki for the I/P debate, but for issues that are no longer controversial it is not bad:
> 
> "*Bombings[edit]*
> Landmark events in MK's military activity inside South Africa consisted of actions designed to intimidate the ruling power. In 1983, the Church Street bomb was detonated in Pretoria near the South African Air Force Headquarters, resulting in 19 deaths and 217 injuries. During the next 10 years, a series of bombings occurred in South Africa, conducted mainly by the military wing of the African National Congress.
> 
> In the 1985 Amanzimtoti bomb on the Natal South Coast, five civilians were killed and 40 were injured when MK cadre Andrew Sibusiso Zondo detonated an explosive in a rubbish bin at a shopping centre shortly before Christmas. In a submission to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC), the ANC stated that Zondo's act, though "understandable" as a response to a recent South African Defence Force raid in Lesotho, was not in line with ANC policy. Zondo was subsequently executed.[11]
> 
> In the 1986 Durban beach-front bombing, a bomb was detonated in a bar, killing three civilians and injuring 69. Robert McBride received the death penalty for this bombing which became known as the "Magoo's Bar bombing". The subsequent Truth and Reconciliation Committee called the bombing a "gross violation of human rights".[12] McBride received amnesty and became a senior police officer.
> 
> In 1987, an explosion outside a Johannesburg court killed three people and injured 10; a court in Newcastle had been attacked in a similar way the previous year, injuring 24. In 1987, a bomb exploded at a military command centre in Johannesburg, killing one person and injuring 68 personnel.
> 
> The bombing campaign continued with attacks on a series of soft targets, including a bank in Roodepoort in 1988, in which four civilians were killed and 18 injured. Also in 1988, a bomb detonation outside a magistrate's court killed three. At the Ellis Park rugby stadium in Johannesburg, a car bomb killed two and injured 37 civilians. A multitude[13] of bombs inWimpy Bar fast food outlets[14] and supermarkets occurred during the late 1980s, killing and wounding many people. Wimpy were specifically targeted because of their perceived rigid enforcements of many Apartheid-era laws, including excluding people of colour from their restaurants. Several other bombings occurred, with smaller numbers of casualties."
> 
> 
> Umkhonto we Sizwe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...







 Neo Marxist attacks on the Blacks to drum up fear and support for their coup when they had lied enough about the reality of South Africa. Did you know that unemployment in S.A was one of the lowest in the world before the blacks took control


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with your idiotic comparisons lol
> 
> It's almost as if you enjoy making a fool out of yourself. The Palestinians are the good guys? HAHAHAHA ! Now THAT'S funny Monti.
> 
> BTW, I don't remember black South Africans blowing themselves up in crowded cafes/markets/restaurants. Now do I remember them launching thousands of rockets into South African territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"1983: Car bomb in South Africa kills 16*
> At least 16 people have been killed and more than 130 people injured in a car bomb explosion in South Africa's capital city, Pretoria.
> BBC ON THIS DAY 20 1983 Car bomb in South Africa kills 16
> 
> "*Date:* 19 December, 1982
> 
> In a well-planned attack on the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station in Cape Town, Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) causes heavy damage ....."
> 
> ANC attacks Koeberg nuclear power station South African History Online
> 
> I rarely use Wiki for the I/P debate, but for issues that are no longer controversial it is not bad:
> 
> "*Bombings[edit]*
> Landmark events in MK's military activity inside South Africa consisted of actions designed to intimidate the ruling power. In 1983, the Church Street bomb was detonated in Pretoria near the South African Air Force Headquarters, resulting in 19 deaths and 217 injuries. During the next 10 years, a series of bombings occurred in South Africa, conducted mainly by the military wing of the African National Congress.
> 
> In the 1985 Amanzimtoti bomb on the Natal South Coast, five civilians were killed and 40 were injured when MK cadre Andrew Sibusiso Zondo detonated an explosive in a rubbish bin at a shopping centre shortly before Christmas. In a submission to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC), the ANC stated that Zondo's act, though "understandable" as a response to a recent South African Defence Force raid in Lesotho, was not in line with ANC policy. Zondo was subsequently executed.[11]
> 
> In the 1986 Durban beach-front bombing, a bomb was detonated in a bar, killing three civilians and injuring 69. Robert McBride received the death penalty for this bombing which became known as the "Magoo's Bar bombing". The subsequent Truth and Reconciliation Committee called the bombing a "gross violation of human rights".[12] McBride received amnesty and became a senior police officer.
> 
> In 1987, an explosion outside a Johannesburg court killed three people and injured 10; a court in Newcastle had been attacked in a similar way the previous year, injuring 24. In 1987, a bomb exploded at a military command centre in Johannesburg, killing one person and injuring 68 personnel.
> 
> The bombing campaign continued with attacks on a series of soft targets, including a bank in Roodepoort in 1988, in which four civilians were killed and 18 injured. Also in 1988, a bomb detonation outside a magistrate's court killed three. At the Ellis Park rugby stadium in Johannesburg, a car bomb killed two and injured 37 civilians. A multitude[13] of bombs inWimpy Bar fast food outlets[14] and supermarkets occurred during the late 1980s, killing and wounding many people. Wimpy were specifically targeted because of their perceived rigid enforcements of many Apartheid-era laws, including excluding people of colour from their restaurants. Several other bombings occurred, with smaller numbers of casualties."
> 
> 
> Umkhonto we Sizwe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the SA terrorism doesn't fill a bookcase like the Pali terrorists, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Load of bullshit. Here is a list of Palestinian suicide attacks. Remember, this list does NOT include shooting attacks or rocekts:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *1989 (1 attack)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Bus 405 suicide attack* July 6, 1989 Near Kiryat Yearim 16 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1990s[edit]*
> *1993 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Mehola Junction bombing April 16, 1993 Mehola junction 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.[6] Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Beit El car bomb October 4, 1993 Near Beit El 29 injured Hamas member Sulayman Idan was responsible.[7][8]
> *1994 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Afula Bus suicide bombing April 6, 1994 Afula 8 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing April 13, 1994 Hadera 5 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Dizengoff Street bus bombing* October 19, 1994 Tel Aviv 22 Attributed to Hamas.
> Netzarim Junction bicycle bombing November 11, 1994 Netzarim 3 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Jerusalem Binyanei Hauma suicide bombing December 25, 1994 Jerusalem 13 injured Attributed to Hamas.
> *1995 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Beit Lid massacre* January 22, 1995 Beit Lid Junction 21 Two bombers. One detonated at rescue party. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Darom bus attack April 9, 1995 Vicinity of Kfar Darom 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Gan bus 20 bombing July 24, 1995 Ramat Gan 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Eshkol bus bombing August 21, 1995 Jerusalem 4 Police Chief Noam Eisenman was killed. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1996 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Ashkelon bus station bombing February 25, 1996 Ashqelon 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *First Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* February 25, 1996 Jerusalem Central Bus station 26 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Second Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* March 3, 1996 Jaffa street, Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Dizengoff Center suicide bombing* March 4, 1996 Tel Aviv 13 Attributed to Hamas. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1997 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Café Apropo bombing March 21, 1997 Tel Aviv 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1st Mahane Yehuda Market attack* July 30, 1997 Jerusalem main market 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ben Yehuda Street Bombing September 4, 1997 Jerusalem Ben Yehuda Street 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1998 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Kfar Darom bombing October 29, 1998 Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bombing November 6, 1998 Jerusalem 2 20 wounded. Two Islamic Jihad suicide bombers.[9]
> *1999 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Egged bus 960 bombing September 5, 1999 Tveria None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Haifa Central Bus Station bombing September 5, 1999 Haifa None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2000s[edit]*
> *2000 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Gaza bombing October 26, 2000 Gaza Strip 1 injured Youth suicide bomber on bike. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Mahane Yehuda Market attack November 2, 2000 Jerusalem 2 Booby-trapped car. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Kfar Darom bombing November 20, 2000 Gaza Strip 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera main street bombing November 22, 2000 Hadera 2 Booby-trapped car. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mehola bombing December 22, 2000 Mehola Junction 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2001 (40 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Netanya centre bombing January 1, 2001 Netanya 60 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe Bridge bombing January 30, 2001 Tayibe 2 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beit Yisrael bombing February 8, 2001 Jerusalem 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mei Ami junction bombing March 1, 2001 Vadi Ara 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya bombing March 4, 2001 Netanya 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot industrial zone bombing March 27, 2001 Jerusalem 7 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 6 bombing March 27, 2001 French Hill, Jerusalem 28 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mifgash Shalom attack March 28, 2001 Mifgash Shalom gas station, Kfar Saba 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba bombing April 22, 2001 Kfar Saba 1 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Or Yehuda bombing April 23, 2001 Near Ben Gurion Airport 8 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nablus school bus bombing April 29, 2001 Nablus, West Bank None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> HaSharon Mall suicide bombing May 18, 2001 HaSharon shopping mall, Netanya 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera Mall bombing May 25, 2001 Hadera None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing May 25, 2001 Central bus station, Hadera 65 injured 2 Palestinians within a car bomb. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Center bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem None PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Jaffa Road bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Netanya school bombing May 30, 2001 Netanya 8 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Dolphinarium discotheque suicide bombing* June 1, 2001 Tel Aviv 21 Hamas claimed responsibility.[10]
> Dugit bombing June 22, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 Booby trapped car's explosion. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Yehud suburb bombing July 2, 2001 Tel Aviv 6 injured Explosion of two separate bombs. PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Kissufim bombing July 9, 2001 Southern Gaza Strip crossing point None Explosion of two separate bombs. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Binyamina train station suicide bombing July 16, 2001 Binyamina 2 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Moshav Beka'ot bombing August 8, 2001 Northern Jordan Valley 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Sbarro restaurant suicide bombing* August 9, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 15 Carried out by Hamas together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Wall-Street Restaurant bombing August 12, 2001 Kiryat Motzkin 21 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Russian Compound bombing August 21, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem car bombings September 3, 2001 Jerusalem 3 injured Series of car bombs.
> Hanevi'im street bombing September 4, 2001 Jerusalem 20 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nahariya train station suicide bombing September 9, 2001 Nahariya train station 3 Suicide bomber was an Arab Israeli citizen. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Lid junction bombing September 9, 2001 Near Netanya 17 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot neighborhood bombing October 1, 2001 Jerusalem None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Erez Crossing attack October 7, 2001 Erez Passage near Gaza None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kibbutz Shluhot bombing October 7, 2001 Kibbutz Shluhot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Erez Crossing attack November 26, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Egged bus 823 bombing November 29, 2001 Wadi Ara Junction 3 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *Ben Yehuda Street Bombing* December 1, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Haifa bus 16 suicide bombing* December 2, 2001 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hilton Mamilla bombing December 5, 2001 Mamilla, Jerusalem 11 injured Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Hamas.
> Check Post Junction bombing December 9, 2001 Check Post Junction in the direction of Tel Hanan (Haifaarea) 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Neve Dekalim bombing December 12, 2001 Neve Dekalim 4 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2002 (47 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Tel Aviv outdoor mall bombing January 25, 2002 Tel Aviv 25 injured Double Suicide attack, carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Fatah.
> Jaffa Street bombing January 27, 2002 Jerusalem 1 First female suicide bomber in Al-Aqsa Intifada, Wafa Idris. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe bombing January 31, 2002 Tayibe None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Karnei Shomron Mall suicide bombing February 16, 2002 Karnei Shomron, West Bank 3 About 30 injuries (6 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility.[11][12]
> Maale Adumim - Jerusalem road bombing February 18, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Soldier killed by an explosive that was detonated by the driver of the car he was checking. Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigadesclaimed responsibility.
> Efrat supermarket bombing attack February 22, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 1 injured Suicide bomber in supermarket.
> Maccabim bombing February 27, 2002 Maccabim 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Yeshivat Beit Yisrael massacre* March 2, 2002 Yeshiva in Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Egged bus 823 bombing March 5, 2002 Afula 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.[12]
> Ariel hotel lobby bombing March 7, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 15 injured (1 seriously) PFLP claimed responsibility.[12]
> *Café Moment bombing* March 9, 2002 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 22 bombing March 17, 2002 Jerusalem 25 Injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Egged bus 823 bombing March 20, 2002 Vadi Ara, Muzmuz Junction 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> King George Street bombing March 21, 2002 Jerusalem 3 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Passover massacre* March 27, 2002 Netanya 30 Suicide attack on Passover seder in Park Hotel. Carried out by Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Kiryat HaYovel supermarket bombing March 29, 2002 Kiryat Yovel in Jerusalem 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street coffee shop bombing March 30, 2002 Tel Aviv 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Baqa al-Gharbiyah bombing March 30, 2002 Baqa al-Gharbiyah 1 Booby-trapped vehicle that Palestinians tried to sneak into Israel.
> *Matza restaurant suicide bombing* March 31, 2002 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Efrat Medical Center March 31, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 4 injured (1 seriously) Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Roadblock bombing April 1, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Yagur Junction bombing April 10, 2002 Yagur 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Mahane Yehuda Market attack April 12, 2002 Jerusalem 6 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Rishon LeZion bombing* May 7, 2002 Rishon LeZion 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya Market bombing May 19, 2002 Netanya 3 Carried out by Hamas together with PFLP.
> Afula road bombing May 20, 2002 Afula None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rothschild Street bombing May 22, 2002 Rishon Lezion 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Pi Glilot bombing May 23, 2002 North of Tel Aviv None A bomb exploded underneath a fuel truck. The truck burst into flames, but the blaze was quickly contained.
> Studio 49 Disco bombing May 24, 2002 Tel Aviv 5 injured The security guard opened fire on a Palestinian attempting to detonate a car bomb. The Palestinian was killed, but the bomb exploded prematurely, injuring bystanders.
> Petah Tikva Mall bombing May 27, 2002 Petah Tikva 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Megiddo Junction bus bombing* June 5, 2002 Megiddo Junction 17 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Herzliya shawarma restaurant bombing June 11, 2002 Herzliya 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Patt Junction Bus Bombing* June 18, 2002 Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> French Hill Junction massacre June 19, 2002 French Hill, Jerusalem 7 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Immanuel bus attack July 16, 2002 Emmanuel-Bnei Brak bus 189 9 Detonation of an explosive device and shooting. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Neve Shaanan Street bombing July 17, 2002 Southern Tel Aviv 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nevi'im Street bombing July 30, 2002 Jerusalem 5 injured Apparently the bomb exploded prematurely.
> Hebrew University massacre July 31, 2002 Hebrew University, Jerusalem 9 Included American and French casualties. Bomber was from East Jerusalem. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Meron Junction Bus 361 attack August 4, 2002 Meron Junction 9 Arab bomber with Israeli citizenship. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Umm al-Fahm bombing August 5, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 injured The Palestinian exploded in a taxi killing himself and wounding an Israeli-Arab driver from Nazareth.
> 2nd Umm al-Fahm bombing September 18, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street bus bombing September 19, 2002 bus 4, near the Great Synagogue, Tel Aviv 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Geha road bombing October 10, 2002 Bar-Ilan interchange, Geha road 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Karkur junction suicide bombing* October 21, 2002 Carcur Junction 14 2 Suicide bombers used a booby-trapped jeep with 100 kg TNT. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Sonol gas station bombing October 27, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 3 Victims killed while trying to prevent the Palestinian from detonating the bomb. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba shopping mall bombing November 4, 2002 Kfar Saba 2 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Kiryat Menachem bus bombing* November 21, 2002 Kiryat Menahem, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2003 (23 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Tel-Aviv central bus station massacre* January 5, 2003 Southern Tel Aviv 23 Carried out by two members of the Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, with the help of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing* March 5, 2003 Carmeliya neighborhood, Haifa 17 Carried out by Hamas member and attributed to Hamas, yet never acknowledged.
> London Cafe bombing March 30, 2003 Netanya 54 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba train station bombing April 24, 2003 Kfar Saba 1 13 injured (2 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility jointly with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.[12][13]
> Mike's Place suicide bombing April 30, 2003 Mike's Place pub, Tel Aviv 3 Carried out by Hamas using a British Muslim citizen of Pakistani descent and together with al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Gross square attack May 17, 2003 Gross square, Hebron, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bus 6 bombing May 18, 2003 Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Kfar Darom bombing May 19, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 injured A Palestinian suicide bomber riding a bicycle blew up himself next to a military jeep. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Afula mall bombing May 19, 2003 Afula shopping center 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netzarim bus bombing May 22, 2003 Netzarim, Gaza Strip 9 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Davidka Square bus bombing* June 11, 2003 Downtown Jerusalem 17 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Sdei Trumot bombing June 19, 2003 Moshav Sdei Trumot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Yavetz bombing July 7, 2003 Kfar Yavetz 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ariel bus station bombing August 12, 2003 Ariel, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rosh HaAyin bombing August 12, 2003 Rosh HaAyin 1
> *Shmuel HaNavi bus bombing* August 19, 2003 Shmuel Hanavi, Jerusalem 23 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tzrifin bus stop attack September 9, 2003 Bus stop near Tzrifin army base 9 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Café Hillel bombing September 9, 2003 Hillel Cafe, Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Maxim restaurant suicide bombing* October 4, 2003 Haifa 21 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem bombing October 9, 2003 Tulkarem, West Bank 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Hanoun Junction bombing October 15, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were part of a US diplomatic convoy.
> Azzoun bombing November 3, 2003 Azzoun, West Bank 1 injured Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Geha Interchange bus stop bombing December 25, 2003 Geha Junction 4 Over 20 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][13]
> *2004 (17 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 3rd Erez Crossing attack January 14, 2004 Gaza Strip 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed joint responsibility.
> *Gaza Street bus bombing* January 29, 2004 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Liberty Bell Park bus bombing February 22, 2004 Liberty Bell Garden, Jerusalem 8 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade claimed responsibility.
> 4th Erez Crossing attack March 6, 2004 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were Palestinian policemen who died in a shooting spree and suicide car bomb attack. Two of the vehicles exploded on the Palestinian side of the crossing. Four Palestinians were killed. There were no IDF casualties. Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the military wing of Fatahclaimed responsibility.
> *Ashdod Port massacre* March 14, 2004 Port of Ashdod 10 Double suicide bombing. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> 5th Erez Crossing attack April 17, 2004 Erez Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> Deir al-Balah suicide attack April 26, 2004 Gaza Strip 2 The victims were Palestinians killed when a suicide bomber detonated himself on the way to carry out an attack in Israel.
> Beka'ot checkpoint bombing May 22, 2004 Beka'ot checkpoint,Jordan Valley, West Bank 1 injured PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][14]
> Tel Aviv bus stop bombing July 11, 2004 Tel Aviv 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia checkpoint attack August 11, 2004 Kalandia, West Bank 2 The victims were Palestinian bystanders. 18 people (including six Border Policemen) were injured.
> *Beersheba bus bombings* August 31, 2004 Downtown Beershebaon buses 7 and 12 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Baka al-Sharkiyeh checkpoint attack September 8, 2004 Near the Green Lineborder with the West Bank None Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia Gate suicide bombing September 14, 2004 South of Kalandia,West Bank 2 injured A suicide bomber riding on a bicycle blew himself up near an armored IDF jeep at an agricultural gate.
> French Hill Junction bombing September 22, 2004 French Hill, Jerusalem 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Sinai bombings* October 7, 2004 Sinai peninsula,Egypt 34 Suicide bombing at two Sinai holiday resorts frequented by Israeli tourists: thirty-one died at the Taba Hilton and three at Ras a-Satan. Among the dead were 12 Israelis; over 120 were wounded. The attack was masterminded by Iyad Saleh and carried out by a Palestinian group.
> Carmel Market bombing November 1, 2004 Tel Aviv 3 Over 30 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][15]
> Karni Crossing attack December 7, 2004 Karni Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 An IDF soldier of the Oketz canine unit was killed by a bomb, along with his dog, when a booby-trapped chicken coup exploded northwest of the Karni Crossing. Four soldiers were wounded in the exchange of fire while evacuating him. Hamas claimed responsibility for the attack.
> *2005 (9 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Morag attack January 12, 2005 Morag, Southern Gaza Strip 1 One Israeli civilian was killed and three IDF soldiers wounded when a bomb was detonated against a military vehicle patrolling the route near Morag. Two Palestinians were killed by IDF forces. The area was booby-trapped with explosive devices, in addition to the bomb that exploded. Palestinian Islamic Jihadclaimed responsibility.
> Karni border crossing attack January 13, 2005 Karni crossing, Gaza Strip 6 Carried out together by Hamas with Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and Popular Resistance Committees.
> Gush Katif checkpoint attack January 18, 2005 Gush Katif, Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Stage Club bombing February 25, 2005 Tel Aviv sea promenade 5 Carried out together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and with Hizballah involvement.
> 1st HaSharon Mall suicide bombing July 12, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beersheba central bus station bombing August 28, 2005 Beersheba 50 injured, 2 critically Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Hadera Market bombing October 26, 2005 Hadera 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd HaSharon Mall suicide bombing December 5, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem roadblock bombing December 29, 2005 NearTulkarem,West Bank 3 One Israeli soldier was killed when a Palestinian en route to carry out an attack in Israel was discovered and detonated himself at a checkpoint. A second intended suicide bomber was also killed in the blast as well as the driver and a third passenger. Three soldiers and seven Palestinians were also wounded.
> *2006 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing January 19, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 31 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kedumim bombing March 30, 2006 Kdumim, West Bank 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *2nd Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing* April 17, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 11 68 injured. Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *2007 (1 bombing)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Eilat bakery bombing January 29, 2007 Eilat 3 Both Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claim joint responsibility.
> *2008 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Dimona bombing February 4, 2008 Dimona 1 9 injuries. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades together with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).[16]
> Kerem Shalom suicide bombing April 19, 2008 Kerem Shalom border crossing, Gaza Strip 13 injured Three Palestinian suicide bombers broke through the border fence to attack the Kerem Shalom IDF post, blowing themselves up and wounding several Israeli soldiers. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if we're going to play "game of lists" yours details about 150 bombing incidents. This one details about 400 in South Africa, not counting shootings, etc.
> 
> List Of MK Operations - The O Malley Archives
Click to expand...







 And who were the people targeted by "Sixpence" and his neo Marxist friends ?


----------



## Challenger

toastman said:


> My friends and I recently started a anti BDS group. We go to supermarkets and buy a shit load of Israeli made products and then give most of them to charity and take the rest home. It's a win-win situation



Yes, a win for BDS as you now spend far more than you need to in attempting to prop up the Israeli economy.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friends and I recently started a anti BDS group. We go to supermarkets and buy a shit load of Israeli made products and then give most of them to charity and take the rest home. It's a win-win situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a win for BDS as you now spend far more than you need to in attempting to prop up the Israeli economy.
Click to expand...





 Not really as they spend less as they can offset charitable donations against their taxes. Different rules in the US to here in the UK


----------



## aris2chat

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were people like you that opposed the sanctions on South Africa.  They did much the same things and cheered when Reagan vetoed the South Africa sanctions.  But, eventually the good guys won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again with your idiotic comparisons lol
> 
> It's almost as if you enjoy making a fool out of yourself. The Palestinians are the good guys? HAHAHAHA ! Now THAT'S funny Monti.
> 
> BTW, I don't remember black South Africans blowing themselves up in crowded cafes/markets/restaurants. Now do I remember them launching thousands of rockets into South African territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"1983: Car bomb in South Africa kills 16*
> At least 16 people have been killed and more than 130 people injured in a car bomb explosion in South Africa's capital city, Pretoria.
> BBC ON THIS DAY 20 1983 Car bomb in South Africa kills 16
> 
> "*Date:* 19 December, 1982
> 
> In a well-planned attack on the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station in Cape Town, Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) causes heavy damage ....."
> 
> ANC attacks Koeberg nuclear power station South African History Online
> 
> I rarely use Wiki for the I/P debate, but for issues that are no longer controversial it is not bad:
> 
> "*Bombings[edit]*
> Landmark events in MK's military activity inside South Africa consisted of actions designed to intimidate the ruling power. In 1983, the Church Street bomb was detonated in Pretoria near the South African Air Force Headquarters, resulting in 19 deaths and 217 injuries. During the next 10 years, a series of bombings occurred in South Africa, conducted mainly by the military wing of the African National Congress.
> 
> In the 1985 Amanzimtoti bomb on the Natal South Coast, five civilians were killed and 40 were injured when MK cadre Andrew Sibusiso Zondo detonated an explosive in a rubbish bin at a shopping centre shortly before Christmas. In a submission to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC), the ANC stated that Zondo's act, though "understandable" as a response to a recent South African Defence Force raid in Lesotho, was not in line with ANC policy. Zondo was subsequently executed.[11]
> 
> In the 1986 Durban beach-front bombing, a bomb was detonated in a bar, killing three civilians and injuring 69. Robert McBride received the death penalty for this bombing which became known as the "Magoo's Bar bombing". The subsequent Truth and Reconciliation Committee called the bombing a "gross violation of human rights".[12] McBride received amnesty and became a senior police officer.
> 
> In 1987, an explosion outside a Johannesburg court killed three people and injured 10; a court in Newcastle had been attacked in a similar way the previous year, injuring 24. In 1987, a bomb exploded at a military command centre in Johannesburg, killing one person and injuring 68 personnel.
> 
> The bombing campaign continued with attacks on a series of soft targets, including a bank in Roodepoort in 1988, in which four civilians were killed and 18 injured. Also in 1988, a bomb detonation outside a magistrate's court killed three. At the Ellis Park rugby stadium in Johannesburg, a car bomb killed two and injured 37 civilians. A multitude[13] of bombs inWimpy Bar fast food outlets[14] and supermarkets occurred during the late 1980s, killing and wounding many people. Wimpy were specifically targeted because of their perceived rigid enforcements of many Apartheid-era laws, including excluding people of colour from their restaurants. Several other bombings occurred, with smaller numbers of casualties."
> 
> 
> Umkhonto we Sizwe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the SA terrorism doesn't fill a bookcase like the Pali terrorists, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Load of bullshit. Here is a list of Palestinian suicide attacks. Remember, this list does NOT include shooting attacks or rocekts:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *1989 (1 attack)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Bus 405 suicide attack* July 6, 1989 Near Kiryat Yearim 16 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1990s[edit]*
> *1993 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Mehola Junction bombing April 16, 1993 Mehola junction 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.[6] Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Beit El car bomb October 4, 1993 Near Beit El 29 injured Hamas member Sulayman Idan was responsible.[7][8]
> *1994 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Afula Bus suicide bombing April 6, 1994 Afula 8 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing April 13, 1994 Hadera 5 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Dizengoff Street bus bombing* October 19, 1994 Tel Aviv 22 Attributed to Hamas.
> Netzarim Junction bicycle bombing November 11, 1994 Netzarim 3 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Jerusalem Binyanei Hauma suicide bombing December 25, 1994 Jerusalem 13 injured Attributed to Hamas.
> *1995 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Beit Lid massacre* January 22, 1995 Beit Lid Junction 21 Two bombers. One detonated at rescue party. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Darom bus attack April 9, 1995 Vicinity of Kfar Darom 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Gan bus 20 bombing July 24, 1995 Ramat Gan 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Eshkol bus bombing August 21, 1995 Jerusalem 4 Police Chief Noam Eisenman was killed. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1996 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Ashkelon bus station bombing February 25, 1996 Ashqelon 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *First Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* February 25, 1996 Jerusalem Central Bus station 26 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Second Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* March 3, 1996 Jaffa street, Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Dizengoff Center suicide bombing* March 4, 1996 Tel Aviv 13 Attributed to Hamas. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1997 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Café Apropo bombing March 21, 1997 Tel Aviv 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1st Mahane Yehuda Market attack* July 30, 1997 Jerusalem main market 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ben Yehuda Street Bombing September 4, 1997 Jerusalem Ben Yehuda Street 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1998 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Kfar Darom bombing October 29, 1998 Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bombing November 6, 1998 Jerusalem 2 20 wounded. Two Islamic Jihad suicide bombers.[9]
> *1999 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Egged bus 960 bombing September 5, 1999 Tveria None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Haifa Central Bus Station bombing September 5, 1999 Haifa None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2000s[edit]*
> *2000 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Gaza bombing October 26, 2000 Gaza Strip 1 injured Youth suicide bomber on bike. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Mahane Yehuda Market attack November 2, 2000 Jerusalem 2 Booby-trapped car. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Kfar Darom bombing November 20, 2000 Gaza Strip 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera main street bombing November 22, 2000 Hadera 2 Booby-trapped car. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mehola bombing December 22, 2000 Mehola Junction 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2001 (40 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Netanya centre bombing January 1, 2001 Netanya 60 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe Bridge bombing January 30, 2001 Tayibe 2 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beit Yisrael bombing February 8, 2001 Jerusalem 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mei Ami junction bombing March 1, 2001 Vadi Ara 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya bombing March 4, 2001 Netanya 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot industrial zone bombing March 27, 2001 Jerusalem 7 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 6 bombing March 27, 2001 French Hill, Jerusalem 28 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mifgash Shalom attack March 28, 2001 Mifgash Shalom gas station, Kfar Saba 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba bombing April 22, 2001 Kfar Saba 1 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Or Yehuda bombing April 23, 2001 Near Ben Gurion Airport 8 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nablus school bus bombing April 29, 2001 Nablus, West Bank None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> HaSharon Mall suicide bombing May 18, 2001 HaSharon shopping mall, Netanya 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera Mall bombing May 25, 2001 Hadera None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing May 25, 2001 Central bus station, Hadera 65 injured 2 Palestinians within a car bomb. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Center bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem None PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Jaffa Road bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Netanya school bombing May 30, 2001 Netanya 8 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Dolphinarium discotheque suicide bombing* June 1, 2001 Tel Aviv 21 Hamas claimed responsibility.[10]
> Dugit bombing June 22, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 Booby trapped car's explosion. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Yehud suburb bombing July 2, 2001 Tel Aviv 6 injured Explosion of two separate bombs. PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Kissufim bombing July 9, 2001 Southern Gaza Strip crossing point None Explosion of two separate bombs. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Binyamina train station suicide bombing July 16, 2001 Binyamina 2 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Moshav Beka'ot bombing August 8, 2001 Northern Jordan Valley 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Sbarro restaurant suicide bombing* August 9, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 15 Carried out by Hamas together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Wall-Street Restaurant bombing August 12, 2001 Kiryat Motzkin 21 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Russian Compound bombing August 21, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem car bombings September 3, 2001 Jerusalem 3 injured Series of car bombs.
> Hanevi'im street bombing September 4, 2001 Jerusalem 20 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nahariya train station suicide bombing September 9, 2001 Nahariya train station 3 Suicide bomber was an Arab Israeli citizen. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Lid junction bombing September 9, 2001 Near Netanya 17 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot neighborhood bombing October 1, 2001 Jerusalem None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Erez Crossing attack October 7, 2001 Erez Passage near Gaza None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kibbutz Shluhot bombing October 7, 2001 Kibbutz Shluhot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Erez Crossing attack November 26, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Egged bus 823 bombing November 29, 2001 Wadi Ara Junction 3 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *Ben Yehuda Street Bombing* December 1, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Haifa bus 16 suicide bombing* December 2, 2001 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hilton Mamilla bombing December 5, 2001 Mamilla, Jerusalem 11 injured Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Hamas.
> Check Post Junction bombing December 9, 2001 Check Post Junction in the direction of Tel Hanan (Haifaarea) 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Neve Dekalim bombing December 12, 2001 Neve Dekalim 4 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2002 (47 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Tel Aviv outdoor mall bombing January 25, 2002 Tel Aviv 25 injured Double Suicide attack, carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Fatah.
> Jaffa Street bombing January 27, 2002 Jerusalem 1 First female suicide bomber in Al-Aqsa Intifada, Wafa Idris. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe bombing January 31, 2002 Tayibe None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Karnei Shomron Mall suicide bombing February 16, 2002 Karnei Shomron, West Bank 3 About 30 injuries (6 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility.[11][12]
> Maale Adumim - Jerusalem road bombing February 18, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Soldier killed by an explosive that was detonated by the driver of the car he was checking. Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigadesclaimed responsibility.
> Efrat supermarket bombing attack February 22, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 1 injured Suicide bomber in supermarket.
> Maccabim bombing February 27, 2002 Maccabim 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Yeshivat Beit Yisrael massacre* March 2, 2002 Yeshiva in Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Egged bus 823 bombing March 5, 2002 Afula 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.[12]
> Ariel hotel lobby bombing March 7, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 15 injured (1 seriously) PFLP claimed responsibility.[12]
> *Café Moment bombing* March 9, 2002 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 22 bombing March 17, 2002 Jerusalem 25 Injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Egged bus 823 bombing March 20, 2002 Vadi Ara, Muzmuz Junction 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> King George Street bombing March 21, 2002 Jerusalem 3 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Passover massacre* March 27, 2002 Netanya 30 Suicide attack on Passover seder in Park Hotel. Carried out by Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Kiryat HaYovel supermarket bombing March 29, 2002 Kiryat Yovel in Jerusalem 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street coffee shop bombing March 30, 2002 Tel Aviv 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Baqa al-Gharbiyah bombing March 30, 2002 Baqa al-Gharbiyah 1 Booby-trapped vehicle that Palestinians tried to sneak into Israel.
> *Matza restaurant suicide bombing* March 31, 2002 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Efrat Medical Center March 31, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 4 injured (1 seriously) Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Roadblock bombing April 1, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Yagur Junction bombing April 10, 2002 Yagur 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Mahane Yehuda Market attack April 12, 2002 Jerusalem 6 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Rishon LeZion bombing* May 7, 2002 Rishon LeZion 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya Market bombing May 19, 2002 Netanya 3 Carried out by Hamas together with PFLP.
> Afula road bombing May 20, 2002 Afula None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rothschild Street bombing May 22, 2002 Rishon Lezion 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Pi Glilot bombing May 23, 2002 North of Tel Aviv None A bomb exploded underneath a fuel truck. The truck burst into flames, but the blaze was quickly contained.
> Studio 49 Disco bombing May 24, 2002 Tel Aviv 5 injured The security guard opened fire on a Palestinian attempting to detonate a car bomb. The Palestinian was killed, but the bomb exploded prematurely, injuring bystanders.
> Petah Tikva Mall bombing May 27, 2002 Petah Tikva 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Megiddo Junction bus bombing* June 5, 2002 Megiddo Junction 17 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Herzliya shawarma restaurant bombing June 11, 2002 Herzliya 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Patt Junction Bus Bombing* June 18, 2002 Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> French Hill Junction massacre June 19, 2002 French Hill, Jerusalem 7 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Immanuel bus attack July 16, 2002 Emmanuel-Bnei Brak bus 189 9 Detonation of an explosive device and shooting. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Neve Shaanan Street bombing July 17, 2002 Southern Tel Aviv 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nevi'im Street bombing July 30, 2002 Jerusalem 5 injured Apparently the bomb exploded prematurely.
> Hebrew University massacre July 31, 2002 Hebrew University, Jerusalem 9 Included American and French casualties. Bomber was from East Jerusalem. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Meron Junction Bus 361 attack August 4, 2002 Meron Junction 9 Arab bomber with Israeli citizenship. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Umm al-Fahm bombing August 5, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 injured The Palestinian exploded in a taxi killing himself and wounding an Israeli-Arab driver from Nazareth.
> 2nd Umm al-Fahm bombing September 18, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street bus bombing September 19, 2002 bus 4, near the Great Synagogue, Tel Aviv 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Geha road bombing October 10, 2002 Bar-Ilan interchange, Geha road 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Karkur junction suicide bombing* October 21, 2002 Carcur Junction 14 2 Suicide bombers used a booby-trapped jeep with 100 kg TNT. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Sonol gas station bombing October 27, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 3 Victims killed while trying to prevent the Palestinian from detonating the bomb. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba shopping mall bombing November 4, 2002 Kfar Saba 2 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Kiryat Menachem bus bombing* November 21, 2002 Kiryat Menahem, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2003 (23 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Tel-Aviv central bus station massacre* January 5, 2003 Southern Tel Aviv 23 Carried out by two members of the Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, with the help of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing* March 5, 2003 Carmeliya neighborhood, Haifa 17 Carried out by Hamas member and attributed to Hamas, yet never acknowledged.
> London Cafe bombing March 30, 2003 Netanya 54 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba train station bombing April 24, 2003 Kfar Saba 1 13 injured (2 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility jointly with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.[12][13]
> Mike's Place suicide bombing April 30, 2003 Mike's Place pub, Tel Aviv 3 Carried out by Hamas using a British Muslim citizen of Pakistani descent and together with al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Gross square attack May 17, 2003 Gross square, Hebron, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bus 6 bombing May 18, 2003 Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Kfar Darom bombing May 19, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 injured A Palestinian suicide bomber riding a bicycle blew up himself next to a military jeep. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Afula mall bombing May 19, 2003 Afula shopping center 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netzarim bus bombing May 22, 2003 Netzarim, Gaza Strip 9 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Davidka Square bus bombing* June 11, 2003 Downtown Jerusalem 17 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Sdei Trumot bombing June 19, 2003 Moshav Sdei Trumot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Yavetz bombing July 7, 2003 Kfar Yavetz 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ariel bus station bombing August 12, 2003 Ariel, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rosh HaAyin bombing August 12, 2003 Rosh HaAyin 1
> *Shmuel HaNavi bus bombing* August 19, 2003 Shmuel Hanavi, Jerusalem 23 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tzrifin bus stop attack September 9, 2003 Bus stop near Tzrifin army base 9 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Café Hillel bombing September 9, 2003 Hillel Cafe, Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Maxim restaurant suicide bombing* October 4, 2003 Haifa 21 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem bombing October 9, 2003 Tulkarem, West Bank 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Hanoun Junction bombing October 15, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were part of a US diplomatic convoy.
> Azzoun bombing November 3, 2003 Azzoun, West Bank 1 injured Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Geha Interchange bus stop bombing December 25, 2003 Geha Junction 4 Over 20 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][13]
> *2004 (17 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 3rd Erez Crossing attack January 14, 2004 Gaza Strip 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed joint responsibility.
> *Gaza Street bus bombing* January 29, 2004 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Liberty Bell Park bus bombing February 22, 2004 Liberty Bell Garden, Jerusalem 8 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade claimed responsibility.
> 4th Erez Crossing attack March 6, 2004 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were Palestinian policemen who died in a shooting spree and suicide car bomb attack. Two of the vehicles exploded on the Palestinian side of the crossing. Four Palestinians were killed. There were no IDF casualties. Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the military wing of Fatahclaimed responsibility.
> *Ashdod Port massacre* March 14, 2004 Port of Ashdod 10 Double suicide bombing. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> 5th Erez Crossing attack April 17, 2004 Erez Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> Deir al-Balah suicide attack April 26, 2004 Gaza Strip 2 The victims were Palestinians killed when a suicide bomber detonated himself on the way to carry out an attack in Israel.
> Beka'ot checkpoint bombing May 22, 2004 Beka'ot checkpoint,Jordan Valley, West Bank 1 injured PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][14]
> Tel Aviv bus stop bombing July 11, 2004 Tel Aviv 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia checkpoint attack August 11, 2004 Kalandia, West Bank 2 The victims were Palestinian bystanders. 18 people (including six Border Policemen) were injured.
> *Beersheba bus bombings* August 31, 2004 Downtown Beershebaon buses 7 and 12 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Baka al-Sharkiyeh checkpoint attack September 8, 2004 Near the Green Lineborder with the West Bank None Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia Gate suicide bombing September 14, 2004 South of Kalandia,West Bank 2 injured A suicide bomber riding on a bicycle blew himself up near an armored IDF jeep at an agricultural gate.
> French Hill Junction bombing September 22, 2004 French Hill, Jerusalem 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Sinai bombings* October 7, 2004 Sinai peninsula,Egypt 34 Suicide bombing at two Sinai holiday resorts frequented by Israeli tourists: thirty-one died at the Taba Hilton and three at Ras a-Satan. Among the dead were 12 Israelis; over 120 were wounded. The attack was masterminded by Iyad Saleh and carried out by a Palestinian group.
> Carmel Market bombing November 1, 2004 Tel Aviv 3 Over 30 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][15]
> Karni Crossing attack December 7, 2004 Karni Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 An IDF soldier of the Oketz canine unit was killed by a bomb, along with his dog, when a booby-trapped chicken coup exploded northwest of the Karni Crossing. Four soldiers were wounded in the exchange of fire while evacuating him. Hamas claimed responsibility for the attack.
> *2005 (9 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Morag attack January 12, 2005 Morag, Southern Gaza Strip 1 One Israeli civilian was killed and three IDF soldiers wounded when a bomb was detonated against a military vehicle patrolling the route near Morag. Two Palestinians were killed by IDF forces. The area was booby-trapped with explosive devices, in addition to the bomb that exploded. Palestinian Islamic Jihadclaimed responsibility.
> Karni border crossing attack January 13, 2005 Karni crossing, Gaza Strip 6 Carried out together by Hamas with Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and Popular Resistance Committees.
> Gush Katif checkpoint attack January 18, 2005 Gush Katif, Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Stage Club bombing February 25, 2005 Tel Aviv sea promenade 5 Carried out together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and with Hizballah involvement.
> 1st HaSharon Mall suicide bombing July 12, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beersheba central bus station bombing August 28, 2005 Beersheba 50 injured, 2 critically Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Hadera Market bombing October 26, 2005 Hadera 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd HaSharon Mall suicide bombing December 5, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem roadblock bombing December 29, 2005 NearTulkarem,West Bank 3 One Israeli soldier was killed when a Palestinian en route to carry out an attack in Israel was discovered and detonated himself at a checkpoint. A second intended suicide bomber was also killed in the blast as well as the driver and a third passenger. Three soldiers and seven Palestinians were also wounded.
> *2006 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing January 19, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 31 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kedumim bombing March 30, 2006 Kdumim, West Bank 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *2nd Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing* April 17, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 11 68 injured. Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *2007 (1 bombing)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Eilat bakery bombing January 29, 2007 Eilat 3 Both Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claim joint responsibility.
> *2008 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Dimona bombing February 4, 2008 Dimona 1 9 injuries. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades together with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).[16]
> Kerem Shalom suicide bombing April 19, 2008 Kerem Shalom border crossing, Gaza Strip 13 injured Three Palestinian suicide bombers broke through the border fence to attack the Kerem Shalom IDF post, blowing themselves up and wounding several Israeli soldiers. Hamas claimed responsibility.
Click to expand...


Nooooo..., Israel has not reason to need security concerns with the palestinians

They are the sweetest most gentle and friendly people on the face of the earth.  They wouldn't harm a flea.  Violence is not in their nature.

;-)


----------



## montelatici

Besides having carried far more operations against the white-ruled Government than the Palestinians could ever dream of, the ANC also regularly attacked en-masse from outside South Africa where they were hosted by South Africa's neighbors.  




ANC-2nd Submission to TRC - APPENDIX FOUR

Please note:

Information in this list was drawn from press reports and the Annual Surveys of the SAIRR. These are not MK records. There are probably omissions and errors, due to censorship during the apartheid era and other difficulties in collecting information of this nature.

1960s Details are not available, but it is estimated that the MK High Command co-ordinated over 190 acts of sabotage between October 1961 and July 1963. There were no deaths or injuries.

1976: Note: a study by Tom Lodge of the University of the Witwatersrand estimated that there were 150 MK attacks between 1976 - 1982

30/11/76 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Transvaal Two SAP killed as arrested cadres escape custody, throwing grenade into SAP vehicle

1977

08/01/77 Economic: railway line near Soweto

15/06/1977 Unplanned actions/skirmish with SAP: Two civilians killed in warehouse in Goch Street during unplanned panic reaction when cadres realised they were being followed by SAP; two cadres captured; Monty Motlaung beaten so badly by SAP he was brain damaged; Solomon Mahlangu hanged

24/02/77 SAP buildings: Daveyton SAP station Bomb causes structural damage; no injuries

15/07/77 Economic: Umlazi/ Durban Damage to railway line

26/07/77 Skirmish with SAP: Vosloorus One cadre killed

26/07/77 Skirmish with SAP: Dobsonville One cadre killed, 2 SAP injured

09/09/77 SAP SB personnel: Leonard Nkosi; turned ANC cadre killed.

27/10/77 SAP personnel: Bophutatswana; Three cadres killed by SAP after throwing a at a police patrol; 1 SAP injured

02/11/77 Skirmish with SAP: near Pongola One cadre killed, 1 SAP injured

??/11/77 Economic: railway at Dunswart & Apex Train driver slightly injured

12/12/77 SAP building: Germiston police station Structural damage

1978

??/01/78 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Former ANC member (Steve Mtshali) who turned state witness in various trials; shot and wounded

??/02/78 Skirmish with SAP: near Swaziland border Two SAP killed

02/02/78 SAP building: Daveyton police station Structural damage

01/03/78 Skirmish with SAP: Witkleigat area No details

10/03/78 Government buildings: Bantu Affairs Admin. Board, Port Elizabeth Bomb explodes outside offices; One civilian killed, three injured

??/04/78 SAP personnel: Swaziland border Cadres ambush SAP patrol; two SAP wounded

14/04/78 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Former deputy president of  the ANC in the Transvaal (Abel Mthembu) turned state witness at the Pretoria ANC trial

25/06/78 SAP Personnel: Det-Sgt Chapi Hlubi shot dead

21/08/78 BOSS personnel: B. Mayeza; shot dead in Umlazi

??/12/78 Government buildings: Soweto Community Council Bomb damages offices

1979

1979 Economic: Sasol Oil Refineries Massive structural damage

1979 SAP building: Orlando police station attacked

14/01/79 Skirmish with SAP: farm near Zeerust; Seven cadres clash with SAP; I captured, others escape over Botswana border

23/01/79 Economic: near New Canada station Explosion damages railway

24/01/79 Economic: railway between Fort Beaufort and King Williamstown Large quantity of explosives on line found and defused

February 1979 SAP SB personnel: Sgt Benjamin Letlako shot dead in Katlehong

April 1979 Economic: railway near Soweto Explosives discovered and defused

05/05/79 SAP personnel/building: Moroka SAP Station Cadres open fire in charge office; 1 SAP killed, 3 injured; 3 civilians injured; extensive damage caused by grenades in offices

June 1979 Economic: railway in Eastern Transvaal Explosives found, defused

November 1979 SAP building/personnel: Orlando SAP Station Cadres open fire, hurl grenades into charge office; 2 SAP killed, 2 SAP wounded; pamphlets distributed

November 1979 SAP SB personnel: Lt Magezi Ngobeni; grenades thrown into home; 5 children wounded

December 1979 Economic: railway near Alice Explosion damages line

1980

1980 SAP building: Booysens police station Damage to building

14/01/80 SAP building/ support for community resistance: Soekmekaar SAP Station Little damage; minor injury to one SAP; local community involved in struggle against forced removal

1980 Skirmish with SAP: Meadowlands No details

??/03/80 Skirmish with SAP: Bophutatswana Two cadres killed, one escapes

04/04/80 SAP buildings & personnel: Booysens SAP Station Attack with grenades, rocket launchers, AKs causes damage, no injuries

June 1980 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Tennyson Makiwane Expelled ANC official; shot dead

01/06/80 Economic: Sasol 1,2 and Natref Eight fuel tanks destroyed in series of blasts; no injuries; R58-m damage

August 1980 SAP SB Personnel: Det-Sgt TG Zondi; shot at in Sobantu Village; uninjured

15/10/80 Economic/support for community resistance: Railway line in Dube blown up; Soweto community had called for a stayaway previous day to protest against rent increases, visit by Koornhof

29/10/80 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board Two grenades cause extensive damage, injure security guard and friend

30/10/80 Government residence: Port Elizabeth House of Transkei consul damaged with bomb; no injuries

21/11/80 Skirmish with SAP: Chiawelo; cadre killed, SAP injure child

1981

According to the SAIRR, between January and October 1981 there were at least 40 ANC guerilla attacks in urban areas; there were 17 between July 1979 and June 1980.

1981 Skirmish with SAP: house in Chiawelo; One cadre killed; possible SAP casualties

1981 SAP building: Wonderboom SAP station No details

1981 Economic: Capital Park sub-station Damage by limpet mine

1981 SAP building:Mabopane SAP station Two dead (no details)

1981 Economic: Rosslyn sub-station Damage by limpet mines; Two injuries

14/04/81 Economic: Richards Bay / Vryheid line 20km railway destroyed, coal trucks derailed

21/04/81 Economic: power station, in Durban Two transformers destroyed by limpet mines

May 1981 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Hoedspruit Railways policeman killed with grenade

06/05/81 Economic/ Republic Day protests: railway in Hoedspruit area Line damaged

21/05/81 Economic/Republic Day protests: PE rail link to Johannesburg and Cape Town Line damaged by explosion

25/05/81: Series of actions in support of Republic Day protests:

Propaganda: pamphlet bomb in Durban;

SAP building: Fort Jackson SAP station;

Economic: railway line near Soweto

Economic: railway line on Natal South Coast

Economic: powerlines cut in Vrede, OFS

27/05/81 SADF buildings: recruiting office, Durban Destroyed in explosion

01/06/81 Firebombs at three PFP offices, Johannesburg No injuries

04/06/81 SAP building: SAP station, Johannesburg SAP building: SAP station, Meyerton

11/06/81 Economic: railway line Natal North coast

16/6/81 Economic: railway line near East London

28/06/81 Economic: railway near Empangeni

03/07/81 Economic: fuel storage dept, Alberton Limpet mine defused

21/07/81 Economic: power supply; Pretoria, Middelburg, Ermelo At least six explosions at three installations

11/08/81 SADF personnel & buildings: Voortrekkerhoogte Military Base Damage by rocket attack

19/08/81 Economic: railway line near East London

02/09/81 SAP buildings & personnel: Mabopane SAP station Two SAP, two civilians (one a child) killed

12/09/81 Economic: main railway line, Delville Wood, Durban Explosion damages line

10/10/81 Economic: Durban railway station Government buildings: Durban offices, Dept. Co-operation and Development Four injuries; no details

21/10/81 Economic: Transformer in Evander destroyed Economic: Sasol III water pipeline, Secunda

26/10/81 SAP buildings & personnel: Sibasa SAP station Two SAP killed, station destroyed

01/11/81 SADF buildings & personnel: Jeppes Reef House near Swaziland border occupied by SADF Destroyed in rocket/grenade attack

09/11/81 Government buildings: Orlando Magistrates Court Explosion; no details

12/11/81 Economic: Rosslyn power substation, Pretoria Damage by 4 limpet mines

09/12/81 Government buildings: office of Chief Commissioner, Department of Co-operation and Development, Cape Town

14/12/81 Economic: Pretoria power sub-station bombed

23/12/81 Government buildings: E. Cape Admin. Board, Duncan Village No details

26/12/81 SAP buildings: Wonderboompoort SAP station No details

1982

According to the SAIRR, there were at least 26 sabotage attacks by the ANC between December 1981 and November 1982; 13 suspected ANC cadres were killed in shoot-outs with the SAP. According to the SAP, there were 39 acts of insurgency in 1982.

21/05/81 Government buildings: Port Natal Administration Board, Pinetown bombed Government buildings: Offices of Dept. Coloured Affairs, Durban

07/01/82 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board, Soweto Bomb damages office

12/05/82 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board. Soweto Bomb damages offices again

20/03/82 Government buildings: Langa Commissioners Court Damaged in explosion

28/05/82 Economic: Fuel depot and power transformer, Hectorspruit Damaged by limpet mine

03/06/82 Economic: railway near Dube Damaged in explosion

04/06/82 Government buildings: offices of Presidents Council, Cape Town Bomb explodes in lift shaft of building housing these offices; one killed

28/06/82 Economic: railway depot at Vryheid Damaged in explosion

28/06/82 Economic: Scheepersnek: Two bombs cause extensive damage to railway depot, pump station, stores, vehicles; Durban-Witwatersrand oil pipeline shattered SAP & Government buildings: Port Elizabeth; Station Commanders office and New Law Courts damagedJuly 1982Government buildings: PE court building

28/08/82 SADF buildings: Umvoti Mounted Rifles Army Camp, Red Hill, Durban Extensive damage to building and three SADF vehicles

September 1982 Skirmish with SAP: Boksburg Two cadres killed

24/09/82 Economic: railway bridge near Upington Explosives placed; no details

October 1982 Skirmishes with SAP: KwaZulu One SAP SB member killed; one cadre killed

26/10/82 Government buildings: Drakensberg Administration. Board, Pietermaritzburg Three bombs explode

November 1982 SAP personnel: W/O P. Selepe, Mamelodi killed; gave evidence in many trials

08/11/82 Economic: Mobil fuel storage depot, Mkuze Blast causes severe damageDecember 1982Personnel actively assisting SAP: B. Hlapane

13-14/11/82 Skirmishes with SAP: Piet Retief Two SAP seriously wounded

18-19/12/82 Economic: Koeberg nuclear power station Massive damage in four explosions; no injuries

20-21/11/82 SADF/SAP installation & personnel: SAP rural station & temporary SADF garrison at Tonga Rocket attack seriously injures two SADF personnel

31/12/82 Government building / SAP building: Johannesburg Magistrates court (200m from John Vorster Square) Explosion; no details

1983

1983 Economic: line near Phomolong station Damage to railway line

1983 SADF building: offices in Marshall Street Structural damage

1983 Economic: pylon in Denneboom Structural damage

1983 SAP personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on patrol; no injuries

26/01/83 Government buildings: New Brighton Community Council offices Building extensively damaged; one dead, five injured

30/01/83 Government buildings: Pietermarizburg Supreme Court Explosion; no details

10/02/83 Economic: Richards Bay area 500 hectares burned in arson attack

11/02/83 Government Buildings: Drakensberg Admin. Board Offices Explosion, no details

08/02/83 Skirmishes with SADF: Paulpietersburg No details

20/02/83 Economic: Pelindaba Nuclear Research Station Set on fire; no details

21/03/83 Government buildings: Supreme Court, Pietermaritzburg Explosion, no details

21/04/83 Government buildings: Supreme Court, Pietermaritzburg Second explosion; no details

May 1983 Skirmish with SADF: Botswana border Four cadres, one SADF killed

May 1983 Government buildings: Roodepoort; Offices of Dept. Internal Affairs Damaged in two explosions: R250 000 damage

20/05/83 SADF personnel and building: Nineteen killed (2 MK, 11 SAAF officers) in car bomb at entrance to SAAF HQ, opposite building housing military intelligence personnel; 217 injured (number of military/ civilian injuries unclear

17/06/83 Economic: pylon at New Canada station SAP defuse bomb

28/06/83 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Roodepoort Explosion; no details July 1983Economic: Sasol plant, Secunda Minor damage

07/07/83 Government buildings: Durban Supreme Court Two bombs defused

07/07/83 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Roodepoort; SAP building: Roodepoort Bombs detonate at 00h40 causing structural damage

06/08/83 Armed propaganda: Bomb explodes at Temple Israel, Hillbrow, before Marais Steyn due to speak there; no injuries

20/08/83 Economic: substation near Mamelodi Explosion causes damage of R100 000 26/08/83Government buildings: Ciskei consular generals offices, Carlton Centre Limpet mines explode at 18h50; one injured

08/09/83 Economic: electrical sub-stations, Johannesburg area Two (Randburg and Sandton) bombed

11/09/83 Economic: substations at Bryanston North and Fairland Limpet mines cause structural damage

12/09/83 Government buildings: Ciskei offices in Pretoria Limpet mine planted after hours causes structural damage

13/09/83 Economic/support of industrial action: Rowntree factory, Umbilo Bomb blast at 19h45; structural damage

29/09/83 Economic: pylon in Vereeniging Police defuse explosives

11/10/83 Economic/SADF personnel: Warmbaths; Mines explode at 02h20; extensively damage large fuel storage tanks, three rail tankers, one road tanker; two devices set to explode 1 hour later found on door of Civil Defence office; no injuries. PW Botha due to speak in Warmbaths.

14/10/83 Economic: two electricity pylons, Pietermaritzburg Mines explode at 02h00, 03h00

01/11/83 Economic: Durban Buses at municipal bus depot damaged by bomb at midnightEconomic: Germiston Railway line bombed Economic: Springs SAP defuses bomb on railway lineSAP building/personnel: Durban SAP workshop Bombed; no details

02/11/83 SAP vehicles: Wentworth; Explosion at 02h55 damages vehicles in SAP mobile store and adjacent student residence (Alan Taylor Residence)

03/11/83 Economic: Bosmont railway station Damaged by bomb Economic: bus depot near DurbanSAP buildings: SAP store near Durban 22/11/83 Economic: Durban Pylons damaged by two explosions

03/11/83 Economic: railway line, Bosmont/Newclare railway line damaged in explosion railway line near Germiston damaged by explosion railway line near Springs; explosives defused

03 or 07/12/83 Government building: office of Department of Community Development, Bree Street., Johannesburg Explosion; no injuries

08/12/83 Economic: railway 1km from Bloemfontein Locomotive and two trucks derailed

12/12/83 Government buildings: offices of Dept Community Development and Commissioners Court, Johannesburg Severe damage in limpet mine explosion; seven injured

15/12/83 Government buildings: offices of Dept Foreign Affairs, Johannesburg Seven injured in explosion SADF buildings: Natal Command HQ Three bombs explode on beach front nearby; no damage

19/12/83 Government Buildings: KwaMashu township offices Explosion causes R60 thousand damage

1984

According to the Institute for Strategic Studies, Pretoria, there were 44 MK attacks during this year.

1984 Skirmish with SAP: Mapetla One cadre killed; no SAP injuries

1984 Skirmish with SAP: SAP ambush, Jabulani One cadre killed, one injured

04/01/84 Skirmish with SAP: Mamelodi One cadre killed

03/02/84 Government buildings: Ciskei consulate, Durban Offices destroyed in explosion

23/02/84 Economic: Escom installation, Georgetown Slight damaged caused by explosion

29/02/84 Economic: Mandini Power Station Bomb explodes; no information SAP building: Mandini SAP station Bombed; no details

11/03/84 Economic: Mobil fuel depot, Ermelo; Four explosions, extensive damage, five storage tanks destroyed; no injuries

12/03/84 Skirmishes with SAP: area unknown Two SAP seriously injured

April 1984 Skirmish with SAP: De Deur Onecadre killed

05/04/84 Government buildings: Transkei consulate in Botshabelo Explosion destroys offices

12/05/84 Government buildings: Durban, Trust Bank; Explosion causes extensive damage to offices of Dept. Internal Affairs and Durban HQ of SA. Railways Police injured

13/05/84 Economic: Mobil Oil Refinery, Durban; Cadres set fire to refinery in RPG.7 attack; running skirmish lasting several hours ends when car in which cadres were travelling is followed to construction site by police; all were killed along with three labourers who burned to death when paint store set alight in the battle. 4 SAP also injured.

16/05/84 SAP personnel: Jabulani; Explosion destroys two private vehicles belonging to SAP members outside Jabulani SAP station

18/05/84 Economic: railway near Lenasia Damaged by explosion

06/06/84 Economic: petrol rail tankers, Merewent, Durban Four mines damage railway / defused (unclear)

08/06/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ndwedwe Two cadres killed in running gunfight with SAP

21/06/84 Economic: substation, Berea (Durban) Explosion damages substation, disrupts supply

12/07/84 SAP personnel: Jabulani SAP vehicle attacked; one SAP killed, one injured

28/07/84 Government buildings: SA Railways Police charge office, KwaMashu Attacked with hand grenades

03/08/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ellisras area; one cadre killed Details unclear

7/08/84 Property of government personnel: Extensive damage to Tshabalala Dry Cleaners, Soweto Economic: Glenmore, Durban Escom sub-station destroyed

12/08/84 Government buildings: Department of Internal Affairs, Johannesburg Explosion causes minor damage

16/08/84 SAP buildings/personnel: SAP HQ Soweto East; Roodepoort City Centre Building Two mines destroy the second and third floors of building, injure District Commander, four SAP, two civilians; R260 000 damage\

17/08/84 Skirmish with SAP: Mapetla Cadre resisting arrest killed

23/08/84 Government departments: DET, Booysens Explosions destroy 4th floor at 18h30

24/08/84 Government buildings: SA Railways Police Regional offices, Dept Internal Affairs offices in Anchor Life Building Bomb explodes at 17h30; two civilians and four Railways Police injured

03/09/84 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Johannesburg Explosion at 16h07; four injured

05/09/84 Economic: Escom sub-station, Rustenberg; Explosion destroys installations, disrupts power to Rustenberg and large area of Bophutatswana.

13/09/84 Economic: Escom sub-station, Durban Limpet mines cause damage

14/09/84 Government Buildings: Department of Community Development, Krugersdorp Bomb at 17h00 causes damage

11/12/84 Economic: railway near Durban Explosion damages line, goods train damaged

14/12/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ingwavuma One cadre killed, one SAP injured

25/12/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ingwavuma Cadre killed

1985

According to the Institute for Strategic Studies, Pretoria, there were 136 MK attacks during this year, a 209% increase compared with figures for 1984.

??/01/85 Skirmish with SAP: Nongoma Three cadres, 1 SAP killed

??/03/85 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Limpet mine destroys SAP vehicle; no injuries

??/03/85 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Transvaal Two cadres killed, one captured

??/03/85 SAP SB personnel: Tembisa Grenade attack on unnamed SB members home; no details

22/03/85 Skirmish with SAP unit: Bushbuckridge Two cadres killed

??/04/85 Economic: Escom sub-station, Durban Parking attendant killed

02/05/85 Economic/ support for workers: explosion at Anglo American and Anglovaal, Johannesburg R170 thousand structural damage caused. Both had engaged in mass dismissals of mine workers

09/05/85 SAP personnel: two grenade attacks in Pretoria townships No details

15/05/85 SAP building & personnel: Brakpan SAP barracks Three explosions; no details

15/05/85 Government buildings: Brakpan Commissioners court and offices of Messenger of the court Attacks on the morning of the funeral of Andries Raditsela who had died in detention

30/05/85 SADF building: Military Medical Centre, Johannesburg Limpet mine causes structural damage

31/05/85 SADF building/personnel: Southern Cross Fund offices Fourteen injured

??/05/85 SAP personnel: GaRankuwa SAP member killed by suspected insurgents

??/06/85 Government buildings: Lamontville Three limpet mines explode at Natalia Development Board

??/06/85 SAP buildings: Umlazi SAP station Three limpet mines explode; no details

??/06/85 Economic: Durban Escom sub-station damaged by explosion

??/06/85 Economic/support of worker struggle: AECI offices, Johannesburg Bomb damages offices; company was involved in labour dispute

??/06/85 SAP personnel Mmabatho: policeman who fired on crowd killed by alleged insurgents

//?06/85 Economic: Umtata Explosion destroys Transkei Development Corporation bulk fuel depot; disrupted water and power supplies

??/06/85 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Attack on home of Rajbansi with petrol bombs and hand grenades; no injuries Government personnel: Attack on home of former Gugulethu town councillor; no details

??/07/85 Economic: Durban Limpet mines destroy sub-station

??/07/85 Skirmish with SAP: roadblock near East London Two cadres, one SAP killed in shootout

??/07/85 SAP personnel: Soweto Group dubbed the Suicide Squad attacks home of two Soweto policemen

??/07/85 Support for worker struggles: Umlazi Hand grenade damages bakery in Umlazi where workers were on strike

??/07/85 Government personnel: hand grenade attack on former community councillor in Gugulethu

??/08/85 Home of MP Barend Andrews attacked with hand grenade No injuries

02/08/85 Skirmish with SAP: roadblock near Mount Ruth Two cadres, one SAP killed

10/08/85 Economic: petrol bowser, East London fuel depot SAP defuse limpet mine

??/10/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town; Shots fired at police patrol; two incidents of attacks on police with hand grenades; no further details

??/10/85 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Home of SAP member attacked with hand grenade

??/11/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town Four people including SAP officer and wife, railways policeman, killed in various hand grenade attacks; total of 20 such attacks recorded by this time say SAP.

??/11/85 SADF personnel: Cape Town Three SADF injured in grenade attacks

??/11/85 Economic: Central Johannesburg Building housing Institute of Bankers damaged in blast

??/11/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town Two grenade attacks on homes of SAP personnel SAP buildings: Manenberg SAP Station Vehicles damaged in grenade attack

??/11/85 Economic: Sasol 2 and 3 Rocket attack; three cadres killed by SAP

??/11/85 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: Soutpansberg area Anti-tank mine explodes; four SADF, four others injured

??/11/85 Skirmish with Bophutatswana Police: Four cadres killed, two cadres injured

??/12/85 Economic: Bus depot Umlazi No details

6/12/85 SAP personnel: police patrol in Soweto One SAP injured by grenade 08/12/85 SAP personnel: Chesterville Home of SAP member bombed; no details

13/12/85 SADF personnel: troop carrier in Messina One soldier injured in anti-tank mine explosion

??/12/85 Skirmish with SADF: near Botswana border One SADF killed

??/12/85 Government buildings: Chatsworth Magistrates Court; Limpet mine explodes at 18h00; structural damage

14/12/85 Skirmish with SAP: Chiawelo One cadre killed

17/12/85 Economic/support of industrial action: Limpet mine explodes at 03h00; damages eight buses, PUTCO Fleetline depot, Umlazi

19/12/85 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: Wiepe area One farmer or civilian injured in anti-tank mine explosion

20/12/85 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: Messina Six killed in anti-tank mine explosion in game farm

23/12/85 Cadre response to state brutality: Five civilians killed, 40 injured in Amanzimtoti shopping centre blast; attempted warning failed; Andrew Zondo hanged.

29/12/85 Propaganda: pamphlet bomb, Durban Defused by SAP

1986: In Parliament in February 1987, Adriaan Vlok refused to disclose the number or nature of incidents of sabotage, armed attacks and explosions that had occurred during 1986 as this was not in the interests of the safety of the Republic. According to the Institute of Strategic Studies at the University of Pretoria, there were 230 incidents of insurgency during the year, a 69,1% increase over the 136 incidents in 1985.

??/??/86 SAP personnel: home attacked in Springs One person injured in grenade and AK attack

??/??/86 Economic: Springs railway station Limpet mine damages building

??/??/86 SAP personnel: Vosloorus No details

??/01/86 SADF/ Personnel actively supporting SADF: Ellisras area near Botswana border Two killed in anti-tank mine explosion; no details

January 1986 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadre throws grenade at 3 SAP members; cadre killed; no details

04/01/86 SADF/personnel actively assisting SADF: Stockpoort (Botswana border) Two killed and two injured in anti-tank mine explosion

05/01/86 Skirmishes with SAP: roadblock on East London /King Williamstown road One SAP killed, one cadre killed

04/02/86 SADF personnel: Gugulethu Four SADF injured when grenade thrown into their military vehicle

07/01/86 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Soweto Grenade thrown at Railways policeman

06/01/86 Skirmish with SAP: near East London One cadre killed

08/01/86 Economic: Pretoria sub-station Damaged by explosion

09//01/86 Economic/ SAP personnel: Durban Limpet damages substation in Jacobs, 21h15; second limpet explodes kills one SAP, injures three - five SAP (or one SAP, two engineers)

18/01/86 Economic: substation in Westville, Durban Two limpets damage substation

20/01/86 Economic/SAP personnel: Four limpets damage pylon near Durban 20h45; fifth probably aimed at SAP explodes later; no injuries

24/01/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Sgt Makhulu killed in grenade attack on his home

??/02/86 SADF personnel: Gugulethu Buffel attacked with grenade; four SADF injured slightly

01/02/86 SAP personnel: Lamontville Grenade thrown at patrol; one SAP injured

09/02/86 SAP personnel: UmlaziLimpet mine destroys two SAP vehicles at Umlazi SAP station when parked after returning from riot patrol; no injuries

19/02/86 SAP personnel: Cambridge East SAP station; Explosion in toilet block near Radio Control room; no injures

February 1986 Skirmish with SAP: near Port Elizabeth; Two cadres killed, two SAP injured

February 1986 Economic: Durban Explosion at Durban sub-station; no details

12/02/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: near Messina Bakkie detonates anti-tank mine; no injuries

2/02/86 Skirmishes with SADF: near Alldays One SADF, one cadre killed

16/02/86 SADF personnel: Mamelodi Casspir severely damaged by anti-tank landmine

17/02/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Zwide Two SAP killed, two cadres killed, one arrested SAP personnel: area unknown One SAP injured when vehicle hit by 10 bullets

??/02/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Zola, Soweto Cadre blows up two SAP, kills self with grenade

??/02/86 Economic: De Deur Limpet causes structural damage to substation 01/03/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Port Elizabeth or Grahamstown One SAP seriously injured, cadre killed

03/03/896 Skirmishes with SAP: Gugulethu Police execute seven cadres

04/03/86 SAP building/personnel: John Vorster Square Two SAP members, two civilians injured in explosion on 3rd floor

07/03/86 SAP building/personnel: Hillbrow SAP Station Limpet found and detonated by SAP

15/03/86 Government buildings: Limpet mine explodes in front of Springs railway station, outside Indian Administration Offices; one civilian seriously injured

17/03/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi SAP member shot; dies in hospital

18/03/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Constable Sinki Vuma shot dead at home

19/03/86 SAP personnel: limpet mine attack on SB member (no area); car destroyed member

21/03/86 Economic: Durban Four mines explode at Escom sub-station

26/03/86 Skirmish with SAP: Volsloorus One cadre killed when he allegedly threw grenade at SAP members

08/04/86 Collaborators in apartheid repression: attack on home of former LP secretary in Natal, Kevin Leaf No injuries

??/03/86 SAP Personnel: Dobsonville SAP come under fire at funeral; no details

21/04/86 SADF / personnel actively assistingSADF: Breyten/Chrissiesmeer district Two anti-tank landmines detonate, injuring two civilians in taxi and one tractor driver

21/04/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Alexandra Cadre attacks SAP, one seriously injured; cadre retreated unharmed

23/04/86 Government buildings: Cala Blast at Cala post office; no injuries

24/04/86 Government building: Meyerspark post office Explosion causes tructural damage

27/04/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Edendale hospital Gordon Webster rescued; one civilian killed, two SAP injured

25/05/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: farm of Colonel Koos Durr, near Davel Anti-tank miine kills two, injures eight

26/05/86 As above: same road landmine detonated by tractor No injuries

10/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Boshoek, 5km from Volksrust Anti-tank mine injures one person

10/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Blomhof,near Volksrust Anti-tank mine injures two farmworkers

14/06/86 SADF personnel: Magoos/ Why Not bars Car bomb kills three, injures 69, the majority civilians; McBride sentenced to death

16/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Winterveldt: Probable anti-tank mine explosion kills three BDF troops in troop carrier

22/06/86 Economic: fuel storage tanks, Jacobs; Limpet damages tanks Economic: liquid fuel pipeline betw. Sapref and Limpet damages pipeline Mobil Refinery near Durban

26/06/86 SAP personnel: Soshanguve Grenade attack on SAP members home; nodetails

27/06/86 Skirmishes with SAP: roadblock near Botswana border Four cadres killed, one SAP injured

29/06/86 Government buildings: Alice post office Explosion; no injuries

30/06/86 SAP personnel: Westville, Natal Mine explodes 03h15 on pedestrian bridge; second limpet aimed at responding SAP members explodes 15 minutes later

July 1986 Skirmish with SAP: Mdantsane After a two-hour gun battle SAP kill one cadre

05/07/86 SAP buildings: Mowbray SAP station, CT Explosion slightly injures two SAP

05/07/86 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: Volksrust One person injured by anti-tank landmine; no details

05/07/86 Government personnel: Vosloorus and Katlehong; Five Development Board. officials killed in two attacks on their vehicles; two cadres killed

06/07/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Empangeni Three cadres killed, one arrested

10/07/86 SAP building: Silverton Explosion injures seven people

22/07/86 SAP personnel: Katlehong One SAP killed

26/07/86 SAP personnel: Katlehong; Cadres attack municipal police twice; both cadres killed, five police killed, 12 police injured

30/07/86 SAP personnel: Umtata SAP station Three SAP, four civlians die , seven SAP injured in grenade and AK attack

28/07/86 Skirmish with SAP: Nelspruit Two cadres killed

30/07/86 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: near Nelspruit Anti-tank landmine explodes: no injuries

03/08/86 Government buildings: Lakeside post office Explosion; no injuries

09/08/86 SAP Personnel: Durban Lt Victor Raju killed in grenade attac on his home

16/08/86 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Tvl, near Swaziland Four cadres killed, one injured

16/08/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: E. Tvl border area Anti-tank landmine kills five, injures two civilians

17/08/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Stellen Rust near Nelspruit Anti-tank mine injures two civilians

22/08/86 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Natal Grenade attack on Inkathas Winnington Sabelo; AK 47 fired at car of his wife as she entered the driveway, killing her and injuring 3 children

24/08/86 Government personnel: Imbali Grenade attack on home of town councillor Austin Kwejama; one child killed, one child injured

24/09/86 Government personnel/ support for community action Home of Soweto Housing Director, Del Kevin, extensively damaged by limpet mine; no injuries

30/09/86 Skirmishes with SAP: N. Natal One SAP injured

Early Oct. 1986 SAP building: SAP station Newcastle Attacked, no details

06/10/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Mbuzini, near Mozabique border Anti-tank landmiine injures six SADF members in military vehicle

20/10/86 SAP buildings: Lamontville SAP station Limpet mine explosion outside; no injuries

22/10/86 Personnel actively supporting SADF: two anti-tank landmine explosions Damage to property (Van Zyl)

31/10/86 SAP personnel: Umlazi Det. W/O Seleka(?) killed in grenade attack on home

Early Nov. 1986 Economic/ support for community struggle Two offices of PUTCO bombed in Soweto after fare increase of 17,5% announced

02 or 04/11/86 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: near Nelspruit Anti-tank landmine explosion kills one woman, one child injured

04/11/86 SADF personnel: landmine, E Transvaal One soldier on horseback killed

10/11/86 Government buildings: Newcastle Magistrates Court Two bombs explode; 24 injuries including Magistrate and Public Prosecutor

14/11/86 SADFl/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Alldays district Landmine injures farmer and son

23/11/86 Government buildings: Fordsburg flats Limpet mines explode at new housing for Sowto town councillors; no injuries

??/11/86 SAP Personnel: KTC Camp Grenade injures two SAP members

15/12/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Barberton area Anti-tank landmine injures two SAP in SAP vehicle

19/12/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Komatipoort area Anti-tank landmine injures SADF member Government personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on home of Soweto councillor; two SAP injured

27/12/86 Skirmishes with SAP: near Messina Two SAP, three cadres killed; two cadres escape1987 Note: According to the Institute of Strategic Studies at the University of Pretoria, there were 234 incidents of insurgency during 1987; there had been 230 in 1986.1987 SAP personnel:home of Hlongwane, Mamelodi Damage to property

1987 Government buildings: Jhbg Magistrates Court Four killed, several injured 1987 SAP buildings: Kwandebele SAP station No details

01/01/87 SADF personnel: Alexandra National servicemen attacked; at least one injured

08/01/86 SAP personnel: AECI plant Policeman shot at; skirmish followed inwhich two SAP and one civilian injured

09/01/87 Support for strike action: OK Bazaars Eloff Street Bomb explodes, no injuries

12/01/87 OK Bazaars HQ: Bomb causes extensive damage, no injures (Note: there had been a protracted strike.)

09/01/87 SAP personnel: near KTC Riot Squad member killed, two injured by grenade thrown into their vehicle

23/01/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Soweto Two cadres killed

24/01/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mendu, Willowvale One TDF or Transkei police member injured

30/01/87 SAP/SADF personnel: Alexandra Three SADF, one SAP killed in attack

31/01/87 Government personnel: Diepmeadow; Home of town councillor Senokoane attacked; six injured including two SAP officers

02/02/87 SAP personnel: Single Quarters, Bokomo SAP Station Two attacks with grenades; one SAP injured

18/02/87 SADF personnel: Tladi Secondary School Grenade attack kills for SADF personnel

19/02/87 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Grenade injures Chief Lushaba and Samuel Jamile of Inkatha

03/03/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu Cadre shot dead by police after he allegedly fired on their patrol with an AK 47

09/03/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu One SAP. two municipal SAP killed; one cadre possibly killed

11/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Zone 13 Mdantsane Ciskei police confirm skirmish, no details

11/03/87 Skirmish with SAP: New Crossroads Cadre shot dead in house

13/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Atteridgeville Four municipal police killed, one injured

16/03/87 SAP personnel: Kagiso Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no injuries

17/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Inanda SAP raid; cadre resisted; SAP kill cadre, one woman, injure man and baby

17/03/87 Economic: railway line between Newcastle and Johannesburg Three explosions damage line

28/03/87 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Josefsdal/Swaziland border area Anti-tank landmine kills four, injures one civilian

01/04/87 SAP/SADF personnel: Mabopane or Mamelodi Grenade thrown into Hippo, three SADF killed, two injured

01/04/87 Government personnel: Dobsonville Grenade thrown at home of Councillor Radebe; no injuries

02/04/87 SAP personnel: Nyanga Grenade injures three SAP

08/04/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Ventersdorp Two cadres, 1 SAP killed in shootout

09/04/87 SAP personnel: Meadowlands Zone 10 Three SAP attacked; casualties unknown

14/04/87 SAP personnel: Chesterfield, Durban Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no injuries

15/04/87 SAP personnel: Umbumbulu SB officer killed by sniper, another SB injured

20/04/87 SADF personnel: Dube station Grenade thrown at group of soldiers; casualties not reported

??/04/87 Skirmish with SAP: Umlazi Three cadres killed, four SAP injured, one critically, in shootout

23/04/87 SAP personnel: Bonteheuwel Grenade attack on home of SAP member No detailsPersonnel actively assisting SAP: Mitchells Plain Grenade attack on home of security guard; no detailsSAP personnel: Ravensmead Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no details

24/04/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Umlazi Riot SAP raid; cadres resisted; three Riot SAP injured, two cadres killed

30/04/87 SAP personnel: Osizweni, Newcastle SAP barracks Grenade attack; four SAP injured

??/04/87 SAP personnel: KTC Seven SAP injured in grenade attack on their patrol

04/05/87 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: area west of Messina; Driver killed and 10 passengers injured when truck detonates landmine

09/05/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mamelodi One SAP, three SADF, one cadre killed

16/05/87 SAP personnel: Newcastle; Explosion at Newcastle station waiting room; second explosion at 01h34 while SAP investigating first blast; one SAP injured

20/05/87 Government buildings; SAP personnel: Johannesburg Magistrates Court Car bomb kills three SAP, injures four SAP, six civilians injured

11/06/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Emdeni, Soweto SAP raid/ ambush of raiders: one cadre, one SAP killed

12/06/87 SAP personnel: Witbank Two SAP found dead Government buildings: Athlone Magistrates Court Limpet mine explodes; no details

15/06/87 Government personnel: Gugulethu; Grenade attack on home of councillor; four injured, two of them special constables

16/06/87 Government personnel: Guglethu Grenade attack on councillors home; two injured

21/06/87 SAP personnel: KTC camp Grenade attack on SAP patrol injures seven SAPs

22/06/87 SAP personnel: KTC Two SAP, five municipal police injured in grenade attack

12/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Athlone SAP raid; one cadre killed, four arrested

06/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mdantsane; SAP ambush: cadre kills two, injures three Riot Unit SAP; cadre shot dead

08/07/87 Skirmish with SAP: Motherwell SAP crush alleged cadre and his sister to death in shack after they allegedly were fired on

18/07/87 SAP personnel: Mamelodi East SAP member and wife injured in attack on their home

??/07/87 Skirmish with SAP: Mdantsane Two SAP, one cadre killed in shootout

20/07/87 SADF personnel: SADF flats, District Six Car bomb explodes; no injuries

25/07/86 SAP/SADF personnel: Pimville Grenade thrown at home; exploded outside house

26/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Katlehong Cadre escaped; no details

30/07/87 SADF personnel/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Bodena owned by Danie Hough Anti-tank landmine injures three civilians

30/07/87 SADF personnel and buildings: Car bomb explodes outside Witwatersrand Command killing one SADF, injuring 68 military personnel and civilians

??/07/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu Home of SAP officer attacked with grenade

05/08/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Ntsekisa Rd, New Brighton Cadre killed in shootout

13/08/87 SAP personnel: Emdeni SAP Sgt. injured in grenade attack on SAP van

23/08/87 SADF personnel: Emdeni Shop frequented by SADF members attacked with grenades; no details

24/08/87 SAP personnel: Emdeni Grenade thrown at SAP vehicle; two SAP, eight civilians injured

27/08/87 Government personnel: Soweto; Home of former Mayor Kunene attacked; two council police killed

30/08/87 SADF personnel: Military barracks, Dobsonville Grenade thrown at five soldiers outside barracks; estimated eight SADF members killed or injured

02/09/87 Skirmish with SAP: Sandton SAP kill cadre after he allegedly threw a grenade at a roadblock

??/09/87 Skirmishes with SAP: near Zimbabwe border SAP say six cadres killed in various incidents

24/09/87 SAP personnel: Soweto 10 people including two SAP injured in grenade attack on SAP patrol

??/09/87 SAP Personnel: Marble Hall Commander of KwaNdebele National Guard Unit and his son (also SAP officer) found shot dead by AK 47 fire

01/10/87 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb placed outside door of Rajbansis NPP office in Lenasia explodes hours after official opening; no injuries

17/10/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Heidedal, Bloemfontein SAP raid on house comes under fire; no details

28/10/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Swaziland border Cadre wounded; killed SADF member who approached him

06/11/87 SAP personnel: Khayelitsha One Special constable, two civilians killed by sniper fire

12/11/87 Government buildings: Zola Municipal offices Two limpet mines explode, third detonated by SAP

14/11/87 SADF personnel: Cape Town; SADF commemoration march from CT to the Castle: limpet mine explodes in bin which over 700 SAP and SADF filed past; 1 SADF injured

18/11/87 Government buildings: Johannesburg post office Limpet mine found

23/11/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Umlazi; SAP raid on house: two cadres and alleged collaborator killed; two SAP injured by cadres who resisted

30/11/87 SAP buildings/personnel: Dube municipal training centre Three explosions; no injuries

10/12/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Port Elizabeth area SAP raid on shack; heavy resistance from cadres; SAP drove Casspir over shack, killing four

12/12/87 SAP personnel: Soweto Group of SAP fired on by cadres in car; two SAP killed, four injured

??/12/87 SAP personnel: Nyanga Group of five Special Constables come under fire; one killed1988 1988 SAP personnel: ambush in Emdeni, Soweto No information

January 1988 SAP personnel: attack on police in Kliptown No information

25/01/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Ugie; roadblock Cadres wound 1 SAP, retreat safely

25/01/88 SAP personnel: Kokstad; Limpet exploded at Kokstad Mens Club opposite Kokstad SAP station; frequented by SAP; building, two vehicles damaged

27/01/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadres open fire on SAP vehicle; three SAP, one civilian injured

01/02/88 Skirmishes with SAP: ? Transkei; roadblock Cadres attempted to resist; three killed, one injured by Transkei police

02/02/88 Skirmishes with SAP:? near Mount Fletcher Cadre killed in skirmish: no details

06/02/88 SAP personnel: East London One SAP killed in attack; no details

12/02/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Municipal police guarding installation attacked; two injured

12/02/88 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Johannesburg; Cadre opens fire on car driven by ex-Rhodesian soldier, now private security firm official; details on injuries unclear

01/03/88 SADF personnel: Benoni Explosion causes extensive damage to bus transporting SAAF personnel; no details

07/03/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Queenstown SAP raid; cadre resisted, wounded six SAP; cadre and civilian killed by SAP

08/03/88 SAP personnel: Phiri Hall SAP mess Prolonged attack kills one SAP, wounds 10 SAP

14/03/88 Government building: Johannesburg City Hall Bomb explodes at; no injuries

17/03/88 SAP personnel: Krugersdorp magistrates court and adjacent SAP Station Two SADF, one civilian killed; 20 injured in car bomb court and adjacent SAP station; plan to prevent civilian injuries failed

18/03/88 SAP personnel: Atteridgeville Cadres attack tavern frequented by SAP; three SAP killed

25/03/88 Skirmishes with SADF: Batavia, Far Northern Transvaal Three cadres killed

27/03/88 SAP/SADF personnel: Pietersburg; Antheas Club, frequented by SAP and SADF, slightly damaged by limpet placed in back garden; no injuries

28/03/88 Skirmishes with SADF: island on Mutale river Four cadres killed, one injured

??/03/88 Economic: Fort Jackson electrical sub-station Three limpet mines cause damage, no injuries

??/04/88 SAP building: attack on municipal police training centre No details

09/04/88 Government buildings: Atteridgeville Development Board canteen Limpet explodes nearby; no injuries

12/04/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Mpumalanga township; SAP cornered cadre who killed self and two SAP with grenade; trapped second cadre who resisted: cadre killed one SAP and three civilians wounded in crossfire

15/04/88 Government buildings: Atteridgeville Municipal offices Limpet mine explodes; no details

15/04/88 Explosion outside Pretoria Sterland cinema One cadre killed, one civilian injured According to an ANC official in Lusaka, the intended target was a nearby government building; the bomb exploded prematurely

22/04/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadre ambushes municipal police vehicle, wounds four SAP, one civilian

25/04/88 SAP personnel: Newcastle Sgt JM Mazibuku killed at bus stop

01/05/88 SAP personnel: Cape Town; Special Guard Unit vehicle attacked No injuries

04/05/88 SAP personnel / buildings: Kagiso SAP Single Quarters Limpet mine explodes against wall; no details

10/05/88 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Grenade attack on SAP members home; child killed

14/05/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Newcastle SAP raid home of cadre; cadre resisted but was killed

24/05/88 SAP personnel: Germiston station Cadre opened fire on SAP at station; killed when SAP returned fire; three civilians injured in crossfire

03/06/88 SADF buildings / personnel: SA Irish Regiment HQ, Anderson St, Johannesburg Explosion; no details

03/06/88 SAP personnel / buildings: Explosion outside Standard Bank, Roodepoort during lunch hour kills 4, injures 18 civilians According to an ANC official in Lusaka, the target had not been civilians but an SAP station nearby; no details on what operational difficulties caused this incident.

20/06/88 SAP personnel: Mdanstane W/O Swelindawo of Ciskei police injured in explosion at his home

29/06/88 SADF personnel: cafe in Poynton building frequented by SADF and Prisons officials Explosion injures two SADF, two Prisons personnel, 13 civilians

05/07/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Gugulethu Police raid; cadre resisted for 3 hours; shot dead

12/07/88 Landmine incident - no details

14/07/88 Skirmishes with SADF: Kruger National Park; follow-up operation after 12/07 landmine Four cadres killed

16/07/88 SAP personnel: Nyanga Cadre fires on SAP vehicle; one civilian killed, one injured SAP return fire; cadre wounded

17/07/88 SAP personnel: Soweto highway Cadre opens fire on SAP vehicle from back of bakkie; two SAP injured

22/07/88 Government personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on home of Soweto Council personnel manager, BE Qakisa; no details

23/07/88 SAP personnel: Pinetown Cadre wounded SAP member; no details

26/07/88 Government personnel: Soweto Three grenade attacks on homes of Administration Board employees( P. Legare, Mr Naledi, Mr Gumede); no details

??/07/88 Collaborators in apartheid represssion: Lenasia Explosion outside home of member of Presidents Council, Dr Ismail Jajbhay; no injuries

03/08/88 SADF building and personnel: Wits Command Car bomb explodes; no injuriesSkirmishes with SAP: Bridgewater area Five cadres killed in two incidents

04/08/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Wild COast hotel SAP raid; one cadre killed, one escaped

08/08/88 Skirmishes with SAP: near Palala river No details

19/08/88 SADF buildings/personnel: The Castle, Cape Town Mini-limpet mine explodes within Castle grounds; no details

20/08/88 Government personnel: Duncan Village Grenade attack on home of mayor, Eddie Makeba; extensive damage; no injuries

??/08/88 Government buildings: Westville Post Office Mini-limpet explodes; no injuries

??/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb goes off at Laudium home of Pretoria municipal election candidate; no injuries

22/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Explosion at the home of municipal election candidate SD Goolam injures four SAP, two guards, one civilian

??/09/88 Three limpet mines in Lenasia explode at the offices of the Lenasia bus service, at the home of the Lenasia Management Committee, and the offices of the House of Delegates; no injuries

??/09/88 Government buildings: King Williamstown Magistrates Court Bomb explodes, no injuries

02/09/88 Government buildings: Standerton post office Limpets discovered

03/09/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Molweni, Durban Cadre fires on SAP from house; cadre killed, four injured

10/09/88 SAP building/personnel: Moroka SAP Station barracks No details on results of explosion

10/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Mini-limpet placed under basin next to back door of Lenasia HOD candidate, Mrs Ebrahim; no details

19/09/88 SAP building & personnel: Benoni Car bomb explodes in flats 100m from SAP station; two civilians injured

??/09/88 SAP buildings & personnel: Woodstock Police Station Mini-limpet explodes, no injuries

??/09/88 SAP Personnel: Soweto Home of municipal policeman attacked, child injured

??/10/88 Government buildings: Redhill Post Office Bomb explodes; no injuries

??/10/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb damages campaign HQ of a Wentworth municipal candidate in Durban

??/10/88 Government personnel Municipal councillor and assistant escape injury when hand grenades thrown at them in Thokoza

??/10/88 Explosion at KwaThema civic centre used as polling point in municipal elections; baby killed, four people injured

??/10/88 Government buildings: Magistrates Courts at Wynberg (Johannesburg), Bishop Lavis, and Stellenbosch Explosions at these three places cause no injuries

??/10/88 SAP Buildings: Woodstock Police Station Bomb causes damage, no injuries

??/10/88 SAP Personnel: Tembisa police barracks Limpet mine explodes, injures four SAP

??/10/88 SAP Buildings & personnel: near Alexandra Municipal Police offices Limpet mine causes extensive damage, no injuries

??/10/88 Government personnel: Wattville and Thokoza: Homes of municipal candidates attacked with hand grenades; no injuries Tumahole; Limpet mine explodes at homes of two councillors; no injuries Gompo Town; Hand grenade attack on home of deputy mayor; no injuries

??/10/88 SAP buildings & personnel: Katlehong Municipal Police barracks Mini-limpet explodes, no details

??/10/88 SAP personnel: Potchefstroom: building housing Security Branch Bomb explodes, at least one SAP injury

??/11/88 Government buildings: Port Elizabeth Post Office Limpet mine explodes, no injuries

??/12/88 Government buildings: Boksburg Receiver of Revenue offices Limpet mine explodes; no injuries

??/12/88 Government offices: Brakpan Dept. Home Affairs Limpet mine causes damage, no injuries

??/12/88 Government buildings: Cape Two municipal buildings, Magistrates Court in Paarl. Bombs explode; no injuries

??/10/88 Economic: Sandton Eskom substation Limpet mine explodes

??/10/88 Government buildings: Diepmeadow Mini-limpet damages offices, no injuries1989 ??/??89 SAP personnel: Jabulani, SowetoMine detonates on vehicle; no details

??/??89 SAP personnel: attack in Diepkloof Unnamed SAP member killed by AK fire

??/01/89 Economic: Post Office, King Williamstown No details Economic: Railways, Wilsonia, (E Cape) No details Economic : Mount Ruth railway station, Mdantsane No details

??/01/89 Economic/SAP personnel: Glenwood, Durban Escom sub-station damaged by explosion; SAP defuse second bomb nearby

??/01/89 Economic: Sandhurst Explosion at Escom sub-station

??/01/89 Collaborators in apartheid repression:Benoni Limit mine explodes at home of the chair of the Ministers Council in the House of Delegates extensive damage no injuries

??/01/89 Economic/military: Ciskei Explosion at aircraft factory; no injuries; no further details

??/01/89 SAP building/personnel: Katlehong Municipal Police Station Two municipal police killed in grenade attack

??/02/89 SAP building: municipal police barracks, Soweto Structural damage; 4 SAP injured

??/02/89 SAP personnel: parade in Katlehong One municipal constable killed, nine injured

??/02/89 SAP personnel: Col. D. Dlamini, commander of Katlehong SAP Station Limpet explodes at his home; no details

??/03/89 SADF buildings: Natal Command HQ Explosion; no injuries

??/04/89 SAP buildings/personnel: SAP HQ Durban Explosion at single quarters; no details

??/04/89 SAP buildings: Yeoville SAP Station Bomb explodes; no injuries

??/04/89 SAP buildings: SAP station, Durban No injuries in explosion

??/04/89 SAP Outpost: Katlehong Five special constables injured

??/04/89 SAP personnel: Thokoza Two municipal police injured when grenades thrown at councillors home

??/04/89 Government personnel: Thokoza Grenade thrown at home of Councillor Abram Mzizi; no details

??/04/89 SAP personnel: Single quarters No details

??/04/89 Economic: Nigel post office Explosion; no injuries

??/05/89 SADF installation: Klippan Radar Station Attack by large group of guerillas using mortars; no injuries reported

??/06/89 SAP personnel: Duduza Limpet explodes under SAP vehicle; four civilians injured

??/06/89 SAP personnel: Tsakane Limpet explodes under vehicle outside SAP members home

??/06/89 SAP personnel: Tsakane Grenade thrown at SAP patrol; no details

??/06/89 SAP personnel: Soweto Limpet explodes in rubbish bin outside home of SAP member

??/06/89 SAP personnel: KwaThema SAP station Bomb shatters window of dining hall

??/06/89 SAP personnel: Ratanda SAP Single Quarters Limpet mine explodes; no injuries

??/06/89 Collaborators in apartheid repression Limpet mine at home of Boetie Abramjee LP MP; no details

??/08/89 Armed propaganda Grenade explodes at Labour Party polling station, Bishop Lavis

??/08/89 SAP building/personnel: Brixton Flying Squad HQ Attacked with hand grenades and AKs; no injuries reported

??/08/89 SAP personnel: Lt-Col. Frank Zwane; Former liaison officer for SAP, Soweto; Zwane and two sons injured in grenade attack ??/08/89 SAP building: Athlone SAP Station Explosion; no details

??/09/89 SAP equipment/personnel: Duduza Limpet mine on SAP vehicle: no details

??/09/89 Government buildings: municipal offices, Alexandra No information

??/09/89 SAP personnel: patrol ambushed, Katlehong No information

??/09/89 SAP building: Mamelodi SAP station Mini-limpet explodes outside; SAP vehicle damaged

APPENDIX FIVEARMED ACTIONS FOR WHICH TARGET CATEGORY AND/OR RESPONSIBILITY IS UNCERTAIN

Please note:This list includes all incedents we have found in press reports and from SAIRR annual surveys which cannot be classified according to the target categories used in the appendix headed "list of known MK operations". In addition, we are uncertain as to whether these attacks were carried out by bona fide MK cadres. Some appear to be the result of operationla difficulties; others very probably "flase flag" operations.07/03/77 Pretoria restaurant destroyed by bomb - no details25/11/77 Bomb explodes at Carlton Centre, Johannesburg; 14 injured. 3

0/11/77 Bomb explodes on Pretoria boundtrain

14/12/77 Bomb explodes in Benoni station 22/12/77 Unexploded bomb found in OK bazaars, Roodepoort

??/02/78 It is reported that an unexploded bomb "capable of destroying 22 storey building found in Johannesburg office block"

??/02/81 Bomb blast in Durban shopping centre; two injuries

26/06/81 Durban Cenotaph: 2 bombs explode

26/07/81 Two bombs extensively damage motor vehicle firms in central Durban, 05h50 and 06h10; three injuries

06/08/81 Bomb explodes in East London shopping complex minutes before rush hour; no details

08/08/81 Bomb explodes in Port Elizabeth shopping centre in similar manner to East London bomb

??/12/82 Southern Free State Administration Board, Bloemfontein; blast leaves one dead, 70 injured

12/02/83 Free State Administration Board offices; bomb injures 76 people

12/03/83 Bomb on railway coach on Johannesburg bound passenger train

13/05/83 Explosive device (37kg of explosives in gas cylinder) found by SAP under bridge on Southern Freeway, Durban; defused

03/04/84 Car bomb at Victoria Embankment, Durban, kills three civilians, injures 20 civilians Note: According to the SAIRR, two of those killed were Daya Rengasami and his wife Navi. He had been a member of the SA Students Organisation and the BPC. The ANC in Lusaka denied an SABC report that it had claimed responsibility; other reports claimed that the ANC had prepared a statement on the blast which was held back once it emerged that the Rengasamis were casualties of the bomb. Rajbansi said he believed his offices nearby had been the intended target of the bomb. The investigating officer was Capt. Andrew Taylor of the SB who is one of the accused in the Mxenge trial; he may be able to supply more details.

08/04/84 Arson attack at Hermansberg German Mission, Natal; extensive damage to vehicles and farming equipment

??/08/85 Three limpet mines explode in department stores in Durban, causing limited damage and no injuries

??/08/85 Bomb explodes in night club at an Umlazi hotel; 30 children injured

27/09/85 Limpet mines damage basement of OK Bazaars

(17h00 and early hours of 28/09), Smith Street; Game Stores (17h30), Checkers (17h30), all in central Durban Limpet mine defused in Spar, 18h30, central Durban

??/10/85 Home of Umlazi headmaster attacked with hand grenade. Limpet mines found at school in Durban (no details on area)

??/11/85 Building housing Institute of Bankers in central Johannesburg damaged in blast

??/11/85 Hand grenade explodes at Barclays National Bank branch, Woodstock

??/12/85 Grenade attack on tourist kombi in central Durban; no details

21/12/85 Limpet mine attached to minibus injures 8 or 13 civilians

??/02/86 Hand grenade explodes in Transkei minister's official car; no details

10/02/86 Large bomb defused by SAP in Amanzimtoti 200m from where the December 1985 blast (for which Andrew Zondo was hanged) took place.

17/03/86 Mini-limpet discovered at Afrikaans high school at Elsburg, Germiston; police detonate limpet

19/03/86 Bomb blast inside wall of Springs New Apostolic Church

10/04/86 Limpet mine at Braamfontein station; 1 person killed, 4 injured

18/04/86 Bomb explodes in casino of Wild Coast Holiday Inn; 2 civilians killed, 1 injured Note: the ANC denied responsibility for this attack.

01/05/86 Two grenades thrown at the home of Mr Klein, principal of Wentworth Primary School. Klein says he is not politically involved. He was a police reservist some time ago. Klein and wife both injured.

07/05/86 Benmore Gardens Shopping Centre, Sandton: bomb causes extensive damage, no injuries

??/05/86 SAP say a 15kg bomb was found under a car in downtown Durban; defused

22/06/86 Limpet mine explodes at 01h45 outside Copper Shop, West St, Durban

24/06/86 Explosion at 14h00 injures 16 civilians at a Wimpy Bar, Rissik Street ? Outside President Hotel, Johannesburg; explosion at 14h26 seriously injures five civilians

28/06/86 Queenstown shopping centre; explosion just before 12h00 injures two civilians

??/06/86 Bomb explodes at Jabulani Amphitheatre, Soweto; no injuries

??/06/86 Ten people killed in explosion in minibus in Bophutatswana

??/06/86 Limpet mine explodes in Queenstown shopping centre; one child injured

??/06/86 Limpet mine explodes in Johannesburg restaurant, injuring 17 people

01/07/86 Explosion outside Carlton Hotel injures 8 civilians

04/07/86 Limpet mine explodes outside Checkers supermarket in Silverton; 20 civilians injured

01/09/86 Pick and Pay supermarket Montclair, Durban; bomb injures 1 civilian

07/09/86 The Durban holiday home for underprivileged children escaped unscathed after a car bomb blast nearby

??/09/86 Mini-limpet explodes in bar of Devonshire Hotel injuring three civilians (this was a popular venue for Wits students)

??/09/86 Grenade thrown into crowded night club in Edenpark (Alberton)

03/01/87 Corner Jeppe/Delvers St, Johannesburg; limpet mine injures three civilians

05/02/87 Explosion at bus shelter outside Groote Schuur estate; 1 civilian slightly injured

??/02/87 Limpet mine causes damage to a shop in Matatiele (Transkei)

??/04/87 Bomb explodes in a shop in centre of Newcastle; no injuries

03/04/87 Car park of Came Arcade shopping centre: limpet mine injures three civilians

16/04/87 Parking area of Newcastle supermarket: explosion injures two civilians

05/05/87 Johannesburg Civic Centre: two mini-limpets explode, no injuries

19/05/87 Carlton Centre; explosion; no details

08/07/87 Bar of Village Main Hotel, Johannesburg: limpet mine explodes at 11h12; no details

28/09/87 Standard Bank arena: two bombs explode, no injuries

??/04/88 Bomb explodes at Johannesburg City Hall; no injuries

19/04/88 Explosion at private office block less than 100m from Parliament. Back entrance destroyed, branch of Santambank seriously damaged

25/05/88 Grenade attack on Sofasonke Party rally in Soweto; two killed, 38 injured Note: an ANC spokesperson blamed "armed political renegades" for carrying out attacks which were then blamed on the ANC, and denied knowledge of this attack.

26/05/88 Outside African Eagle Building, Pretoria: limpet mine injures four civilians Outside Ruth Arndt Early Learning Centre, Pretoria: limpet mine detonates during lunch hour (target may have been SADF offices, Proes St)

28/05/88 Explosive device at bottom of platform staircase at Johannesburg railway station: - 1 civilian injured

05/06/88 Bomb detonated while train was standing at Saulsville railway station

22/06/88 Amusement arcade in Winning Side Arcade, Johannesburg: limpet mine kills ten civilians

26/06/88 Papagallo Restaurant, East London: limpet mine discovered and defused

??/06/88 Bomb blast near Soweto's Inhlanzani station; no injuries

??/06/88 Mini-limpet mine explodes at Pretoria snack bar, injuring 18 people 09/07/88 Outside Johannesburg Cambrians hockey club: limpet mine explodes outside; no details

29/07/88 Bus stop cnr. Victoria/Odendaal Streets, Germiston: limpet mine injures one civilian

30/07/88 Wimpy Bar, Benoni Plaza: limpet mine explodes at lunch hour; 1 civilian killed, 57 injured

??/07/88 Two explosions at a meeting of Sofasonke party; no injuries

05/08/88 Morula Sun Casino: limpet mine discovered and suppressed; minor damage

13/08/88 Hyde Park Shopping Centre: explosion injures three civilians

23/08/88 Wimpy Bar, Oxford St, E London: explosion at lunch hour injures 23 civilians

24/08/88 Limpet mine discovered outside Wimpy Bar, Standerton: limpet mine discovered; dragged into street and detonated; no details

??/08/88 Powerful explosion at a bus terminus used by black people; no injuries

??/09/88 Bomb explodes at discothËque in Hillbrow injuring 19 people

??/09/88 Limpet mine explosion at Vinderbijl Square bus terminus in Johannesburg injures 19 people

??/09/88 Hand grenade thrown at home of Allan Hendrickse, leader of the Labour Party, from a moving car

02/09/88 Outside a shop on the corner of Smith and Fenton Streets, Durban: limpet mine explodes at 17h30; two civilians injured

07/09/88 Basement of North Park Plaza Shopping Centre: explosion kills one civilian

08/09/88 Grenade thrown into the home of couple who did not join a strike (Mr and Mrs Modiko); child injured

21/09/88 Vanderbijlpark bus terminal: explosion after 17h00 injures 14 civilians

??/09/88 Bomb under a car in parking lot of East London hotel explodes after area cleared; no injuries

??/10/88 Limpet mine explodes at central Johannesburg bus terminus, injuring four people

??/10/88 Car bomb explosion outside a Witbank shopping centre; two killed, 42 injured

??/11/88 Explosion at Lenasia civic centre; no injuries

??/11/88 Explosion damages section of railway line on outskirts of Durban; no injuries

??/12/88 Two explosions in Bisho result in damage to garage and shop; one minor injury

??/12/88 Five people, one an SAP member, killed in Soweto; police said an AK 47 was used indicating that the ANC was responsible

??/02/88 12 civilians injured in a blast at Wits Medical Command administration building in Braamfontein. The head of SAP public relations (Brig. Herman Stadler) claims that the ANC was responsible and had carried out the attack for propaganda purposes; this was proved by the fact that newspapers had received an early tip-off, he said.

??/07/89 Bomb at JG Strijdom hospital; no details

??/10/89 Bomb explodes outside BP centre, Cape Town and at a Woodstock garage a few minutes later

??/11/89 Bombs at First National Bank ATM at Berlin railway station, King WIlliams Town

List Of MK Operations - The O Malley Archives


----------



## Challenger

montelatici said:


> Besides having carried far more operations against the white-ruled Government than the Palestinians could ever dream of, the ANC also regularly attacked en-masse from outside South Africa where they were hosted by South Africa's neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANC-2nd Submission to TRC - APPENDIX FOUR
> 
> Please note:
> 
> Information in this list was drawn from press reports and the Annual Surveys of the SAIRR. These are not MK records. There are probably omissions and errors, due to censorship during the apartheid era and other difficulties in collecting information of this nature.
> 
> 1960s Details are not available, but it is estimated that the MK High Command co-ordinated over 190 acts of sabotage between October 1961 and July 1963. There were no deaths or injuries.
> 
> 1976: Note: a study by Tom Lodge of the University of the Witwatersrand estimated that there were 150 MK attacks between 1976 - 1982
> 
> 30/11/76 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Transvaal Two SAP killed as arrested cadres escape custody, throwing grenade into SAP vehicle
> 
> 1977
> 
> 08/01/77 Economic: railway line near Soweto
> 
> 15/06/1977 Unplanned actions/skirmish with SAP: Two civilians killed in warehouse in Goch Street during unplanned panic reaction when cadres realised they were being followed by SAP; two cadres captured; Monty Motlaung beaten so badly by SAP he was brain damaged; Solomon Mahlangu hanged
> 
> 24/02/77 SAP buildings: Daveyton SAP station Bomb causes structural damage; no injuries
> 
> 15/07/77 Economic: Umlazi/ Durban Damage to railway line
> 
> 26/07/77 Skirmish with SAP: Vosloorus One cadre killed
> 
> 26/07/77 Skirmish with SAP: Dobsonville One cadre killed, 2 SAP injured
> 
> 09/09/77 SAP SB personnel: Leonard Nkosi; turned ANC cadre killed.
> 
> 27/10/77 SAP personnel: Bophutatswana; Three cadres killed by SAP after throwing a at a police patrol; 1 SAP injured
> 
> 02/11/77 Skirmish with SAP: near Pongola One cadre killed, 1 SAP injured
> 
> ??/11/77 Economic: railway at Dunswart & Apex Train driver slightly injured
> 
> 12/12/77 SAP building: Germiston police station Structural damage
> 
> 1978
> 
> ??/01/78 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Former ANC member (Steve Mtshali) who turned state witness in various trials; shot and wounded
> 
> ??/02/78 Skirmish with SAP: near Swaziland border Two SAP killed
> 
> 02/02/78 SAP building: Daveyton police station Structural damage
> 
> 01/03/78 Skirmish with SAP: Witkleigat area No details
> 
> 10/03/78 Government buildings: Bantu Affairs Admin. Board, Port Elizabeth Bomb explodes outside offices; One civilian killed, three injured
> 
> ??/04/78 SAP personnel: Swaziland border Cadres ambush SAP patrol; two SAP wounded
> 
> 14/04/78 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Former deputy president of  the ANC in the Transvaal (Abel Mthembu) turned state witness at the Pretoria ANC trial
> 
> 25/06/78 SAP Personnel: Det-Sgt Chapi Hlubi shot dead
> 
> 21/08/78 BOSS personnel: B. Mayeza; shot dead in Umlazi
> 
> ??/12/78 Government buildings: Soweto Community Council Bomb damages offices
> 
> 1979
> 
> 1979 Economic: Sasol Oil Refineries Massive structural damage
> 
> 1979 SAP building: Orlando police station attacked
> 
> 14/01/79 Skirmish with SAP: farm near Zeerust; Seven cadres clash with SAP; I captured, others escape over Botswana border
> 
> 23/01/79 Economic: near New Canada station Explosion damages railway
> 
> 24/01/79 Economic: railway between Fort Beaufort and King Williamstown Large quantity of explosives on line found and defused
> 
> February 1979 SAP SB personnel: Sgt Benjamin Letlako shot dead in Katlehong
> 
> April 1979 Economic: railway near Soweto Explosives discovered and defused
> 
> 05/05/79 SAP personnel/building: Moroka SAP Station Cadres open fire in charge office; 1 SAP killed, 3 injured; 3 civilians injured; extensive damage caused by grenades in offices
> 
> June 1979 Economic: railway in Eastern Transvaal Explosives found, defused
> 
> November 1979 SAP building/personnel: Orlando SAP Station Cadres open fire, hurl grenades into charge office; 2 SAP killed, 2 SAP wounded; pamphlets distributed
> 
> November 1979 SAP SB personnel: Lt Magezi Ngobeni; grenades thrown into home; 5 children wounded
> 
> December 1979 Economic: railway near Alice Explosion damages line
> 
> 1980
> 
> 1980 SAP building: Booysens police station Damage to building
> 
> 14/01/80 SAP building/ support for community resistance: Soekmekaar SAP Station Little damage; minor injury to one SAP; local community involved in struggle against forced removal
> 
> 1980 Skirmish with SAP: Meadowlands No details
> 
> ??/03/80 Skirmish with SAP: Bophutatswana Two cadres killed, one escapes
> 
> 04/04/80 SAP buildings & personnel: Booysens SAP Station Attack with grenades, rocket launchers, AKs causes damage, no injuries
> 
> June 1980 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Tennyson Makiwane Expelled ANC official; shot dead
> 
> 01/06/80 Economic: Sasol 1,2 and Natref Eight fuel tanks destroyed in series of blasts; no injuries; R58-m damage
> 
> August 1980 SAP SB Personnel: Det-Sgt TG Zondi; shot at in Sobantu Village; uninjured
> 
> 15/10/80 Economic/support for community resistance: Railway line in Dube blown up; Soweto community had called for a stayaway previous day to protest against rent increases, visit by Koornhof
> 
> 29/10/80 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board Two grenades cause extensive damage, injure security guard and friend
> 
> 30/10/80 Government residence: Port Elizabeth House of Transkei consul damaged with bomb; no injuries
> 
> 21/11/80 Skirmish with SAP: Chiawelo; cadre killed, SAP injure child
> 
> 1981
> 
> According to the SAIRR, between January and October 1981 there were at least 40 ANC guerilla attacks in urban areas; there were 17 between July 1979 and June 1980.
> 
> 1981 Skirmish with SAP: house in Chiawelo; One cadre killed; possible SAP casualties
> 
> 1981 SAP building: Wonderboom SAP station No details
> 
> 1981 Economic: Capital Park sub-station Damage by limpet mine
> 
> 1981 SAP building:Mabopane SAP station Two dead (no details)
> 
> 1981 Economic: Rosslyn sub-station Damage by limpet mines; Two injuries
> 
> 14/04/81 Economic: Richards Bay / Vryheid line 20km railway destroyed, coal trucks derailed
> 
> 21/04/81 Economic: power station, in Durban Two transformers destroyed by limpet mines
> 
> May 1981 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Hoedspruit Railways policeman killed with grenade
> 
> 06/05/81 Economic/ Republic Day protests: railway in Hoedspruit area Line damaged
> 
> 21/05/81 Economic/Republic Day protests: PE rail link to Johannesburg and Cape Town Line damaged by explosion
> 
> 25/05/81: Series of actions in support of Republic Day protests:
> 
> Propaganda: pamphlet bomb in Durban;
> 
> SAP building: Fort Jackson SAP station;
> 
> Economic: railway line near Soweto
> 
> Economic: railway line on Natal South Coast
> 
> Economic: powerlines cut in Vrede, OFS
> 
> 27/05/81 SADF buildings: recruiting office, Durban Destroyed in explosion
> 
> 01/06/81 Firebombs at three PFP offices, Johannesburg No injuries
> 
> 04/06/81 SAP building: SAP station, Johannesburg SAP building: SAP station, Meyerton
> 
> 11/06/81 Economic: railway line Natal North coast
> 
> 16/6/81 Economic: railway line near East London
> 
> 28/06/81 Economic: railway near Empangeni
> 
> 03/07/81 Economic: fuel storage dept, Alberton Limpet mine defused
> 
> 21/07/81 Economic: power supply; Pretoria, Middelburg, Ermelo At least six explosions at three installations
> 
> 11/08/81 SADF personnel & buildings: Voortrekkerhoogte Military Base Damage by rocket attack
> 
> 19/08/81 Economic: railway line near East London
> 
> 02/09/81 SAP buildings & personnel: Mabopane SAP station Two SAP, two civilians (one a child) killed
> 
> 12/09/81 Economic: main railway line, Delville Wood, Durban Explosion damages line
> 
> 10/10/81 Economic: Durban railway station Government buildings: Durban offices, Dept. Co-operation and Development Four injuries; no details
> 
> 21/10/81 Economic: Transformer in Evander destroyed Economic: Sasol III water pipeline, Secunda
> 
> 26/10/81 SAP buildings & personnel: Sibasa SAP station Two SAP killed, station destroyed
> 
> 01/11/81 SADF buildings & personnel: Jeppes Reef House near Swaziland border occupied by SADF Destroyed in rocket/grenade attack
> 
> 09/11/81 Government buildings: Orlando Magistrates Court Explosion; no details
> 
> 12/11/81 Economic: Rosslyn power substation, Pretoria Damage by 4 limpet mines
> 
> 09/12/81 Government buildings: office of Chief Commissioner, Department of Co-operation and Development, Cape Town
> 
> 14/12/81 Economic: Pretoria power sub-station bombed
> 
> 23/12/81 Government buildings: E. Cape Admin. Board, Duncan Village No details
> 
> 26/12/81 SAP buildings: Wonderboompoort SAP station No details
> 
> 1982
> 
> According to the SAIRR, there were at least 26 sabotage attacks by the ANC between December 1981 and November 1982; 13 suspected ANC cadres were killed in shoot-outs with the SAP. According to the SAP, there were 39 acts of insurgency in 1982.
> 
> 21/05/81 Government buildings: Port Natal Administration Board, Pinetown bombed Government buildings: Offices of Dept. Coloured Affairs, Durban
> 
> 07/01/82 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board, Soweto Bomb damages office
> 
> 12/05/82 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board. Soweto Bomb damages offices again
> 
> 20/03/82 Government buildings: Langa Commissioners Court Damaged in explosion
> 
> 28/05/82 Economic: Fuel depot and power transformer, Hectorspruit Damaged by limpet mine
> 
> 03/06/82 Economic: railway near Dube Damaged in explosion
> 
> 04/06/82 Government buildings: offices of Presidents Council, Cape Town Bomb explodes in lift shaft of building housing these offices; one killed
> 
> 28/06/82 Economic: railway depot at Vryheid Damaged in explosion
> 
> 28/06/82 Economic: Scheepersnek: Two bombs cause extensive damage to railway depot, pump station, stores, vehicles; Durban-Witwatersrand oil pipeline shattered SAP & Government buildings: Port Elizabeth; Station Commanders office and New Law Courts damagedJuly 1982Government buildings: PE court building
> 
> 28/08/82 SADF buildings: Umvoti Mounted Rifles Army Camp, Red Hill, Durban Extensive damage to building and three SADF vehicles
> 
> September 1982 Skirmish with SAP: Boksburg Two cadres killed
> 
> 24/09/82 Economic: railway bridge near Upington Explosives placed; no details
> 
> October 1982 Skirmishes with SAP: KwaZulu One SAP SB member killed; one cadre killed
> 
> 26/10/82 Government buildings: Drakensberg Administration. Board, Pietermaritzburg Three bombs explode
> 
> November 1982 SAP personnel: W/O P. Selepe, Mamelodi killed; gave evidence in many trials
> 
> 08/11/82 Economic: Mobil fuel storage depot, Mkuze Blast causes severe damageDecember 1982Personnel actively assisting SAP: B. Hlapane
> 
> 13-14/11/82 Skirmishes with SAP: Piet Retief Two SAP seriously wounded
> 
> 18-19/12/82 Economic: Koeberg nuclear power station Massive damage in four explosions; no injuries
> 
> 20-21/11/82 SADF/SAP installation & personnel: SAP rural station & temporary SADF garrison at Tonga Rocket attack seriously injures two SADF personnel
> 
> 31/12/82 Government building / SAP building: Johannesburg Magistrates court (200m from John Vorster Square) Explosion; no details
> 
> 1983
> 
> 1983 Economic: line near Phomolong station Damage to railway line
> 
> 1983 SADF building: offices in Marshall Street Structural damage
> 
> 1983 Economic: pylon in Denneboom Structural damage
> 
> 1983 SAP personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on patrol; no injuries
> 
> 26/01/83 Government buildings: New Brighton Community Council offices Building extensively damaged; one dead, five injured
> 
> 30/01/83 Government buildings: Pietermarizburg Supreme Court Explosion; no details
> 
> 10/02/83 Economic: Richards Bay area 500 hectares burned in arson attack
> 
> 11/02/83 Government Buildings: Drakensberg Admin. Board Offices Explosion, no details
> 
> 08/02/83 Skirmishes with SADF: Paulpietersburg No details
> 
> 20/02/83 Economic: Pelindaba Nuclear Research Station Set on fire; no details
> 
> 21/03/83 Government buildings: Supreme Court, Pietermaritzburg Explosion, no details
> 
> 21/04/83 Government buildings: Supreme Court, Pietermaritzburg Second explosion; no details
> 
> May 1983 Skirmish with SADF: Botswana border Four cadres, one SADF killed
> 
> May 1983 Government buildings: Roodepoort; Offices of Dept. Internal Affairs Damaged in two explosions: R250 000 damage
> 
> 20/05/83 SADF personnel and building: Nineteen killed (2 MK, 11 SAAF officers) in car bomb at entrance to SAAF HQ, opposite building housing military intelligence personnel; 217 injured (number of military/ civilian injuries unclear
> 
> 17/06/83 Economic: pylon at New Canada station SAP defuse bomb
> 
> 28/06/83 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Roodepoort Explosion; no details July 1983Economic: Sasol plant, Secunda Minor damage
> 
> 07/07/83 Government buildings: Durban Supreme Court Two bombs defused
> 
> 07/07/83 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Roodepoort; SAP building: Roodepoort Bombs detonate at 00h40 causing structural damage
> 
> 06/08/83 Armed propaganda: Bomb explodes at Temple Israel, Hillbrow, before Marais Steyn due to speak there; no injuries
> 
> 20/08/83 Economic: substation near Mamelodi Explosion causes damage of R100 000 26/08/83Government buildings: Ciskei consular generals offices, Carlton Centre Limpet mines explode at 18h50; one injured
> 
> 08/09/83 Economic: electrical sub-stations, Johannesburg area Two (Randburg and Sandton) bombed
> 
> 11/09/83 Economic: substations at Bryanston North and Fairland Limpet mines cause structural damage
> 
> 12/09/83 Government buildings: Ciskei offices in Pretoria Limpet mine planted after hours causes structural damage
> 
> 13/09/83 Economic/support of industrial action: Rowntree factory, Umbilo Bomb blast at 19h45; structural damage
> 
> 29/09/83 Economic: pylon in Vereeniging Police defuse explosives
> 
> 11/10/83 Economic/SADF personnel: Warmbaths; Mines explode at 02h20; extensively damage large fuel storage tanks, three rail tankers, one road tanker; two devices set to explode 1 hour later found on door of Civil Defence office; no injuries. PW Botha due to speak in Warmbaths.
> 
> 14/10/83 Economic: two electricity pylons, Pietermaritzburg Mines explode at 02h00, 03h00
> 
> 01/11/83 Economic: Durban Buses at municipal bus depot damaged by bomb at midnightEconomic: Germiston Railway line bombed Economic: Springs SAP defuses bomb on railway lineSAP building/personnel: Durban SAP workshop Bombed; no details
> 
> 02/11/83 SAP vehicles: Wentworth; Explosion at 02h55 damages vehicles in SAP mobile store and adjacent student residence (Alan Taylor Residence)
> 
> 03/11/83 Economic: Bosmont railway station Damaged by bomb Economic: bus depot near DurbanSAP buildings: SAP store near Durban 22/11/83 Economic: Durban Pylons damaged by two explosions
> 
> 03/11/83 Economic: railway line, Bosmont/Newclare railway line damaged in explosion railway line near Germiston damaged by explosion railway line near Springs; explosives defused
> 
> 03 or 07/12/83 Government building: office of Department of Community Development, Bree Street., Johannesburg Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 08/12/83 Economic: railway 1km from Bloemfontein Locomotive and two trucks derailed
> 
> 12/12/83 Government buildings: offices of Dept Community Development and Commissioners Court, Johannesburg Severe damage in limpet mine explosion; seven injured
> 
> 15/12/83 Government buildings: offices of Dept Foreign Affairs, Johannesburg Seven injured in explosion SADF buildings: Natal Command HQ Three bombs explode on beach front nearby; no damage
> 
> 19/12/83 Government Buildings: KwaMashu township offices Explosion causes R60 thousand damage
> 
> 1984
> 
> According to the Institute for Strategic Studies, Pretoria, there were 44 MK attacks during this year.
> 
> 1984 Skirmish with SAP: Mapetla One cadre killed; no SAP injuries
> 
> 1984 Skirmish with SAP: SAP ambush, Jabulani One cadre killed, one injured
> 
> 04/01/84 Skirmish with SAP: Mamelodi One cadre killed
> 
> 03/02/84 Government buildings: Ciskei consulate, Durban Offices destroyed in explosion
> 
> 23/02/84 Economic: Escom installation, Georgetown Slight damaged caused by explosion
> 
> 29/02/84 Economic: Mandini Power Station Bomb explodes; no information SAP building: Mandini SAP station Bombed; no details
> 
> 11/03/84 Economic: Mobil fuel depot, Ermelo; Four explosions, extensive damage, five storage tanks destroyed; no injuries
> 
> 12/03/84 Skirmishes with SAP: area unknown Two SAP seriously injured
> 
> April 1984 Skirmish with SAP: De Deur Onecadre killed
> 
> 05/04/84 Government buildings: Transkei consulate in Botshabelo Explosion destroys offices
> 
> 12/05/84 Government buildings: Durban, Trust Bank; Explosion causes extensive damage to offices of Dept. Internal Affairs and Durban HQ of SA. Railways Police injured
> 
> 13/05/84 Economic: Mobil Oil Refinery, Durban; Cadres set fire to refinery in RPG.7 attack; running skirmish lasting several hours ends when car in which cadres were travelling is followed to construction site by police; all were killed along with three labourers who burned to death when paint store set alight in the battle. 4 SAP also injured.
> 
> 16/05/84 SAP personnel: Jabulani; Explosion destroys two private vehicles belonging to SAP members outside Jabulani SAP station
> 
> 18/05/84 Economic: railway near Lenasia Damaged by explosion
> 
> 06/06/84 Economic: petrol rail tankers, Merewent, Durban Four mines damage railway / defused (unclear)
> 
> 08/06/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ndwedwe Two cadres killed in running gunfight with SAP
> 
> 21/06/84 Economic: substation, Berea (Durban) Explosion damages substation, disrupts supply
> 
> 12/07/84 SAP personnel: Jabulani SAP vehicle attacked; one SAP killed, one injured
> 
> 28/07/84 Government buildings: SA Railways Police charge office, KwaMashu Attacked with hand grenades
> 
> 03/08/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ellisras area; one cadre killed Details unclear
> 
> 7/08/84 Property of government personnel: Extensive damage to Tshabalala Dry Cleaners, Soweto Economic: Glenmore, Durban Escom sub-station destroyed
> 
> 12/08/84 Government buildings: Department of Internal Affairs, Johannesburg Explosion causes minor damage
> 
> 16/08/84 SAP buildings/personnel: SAP HQ Soweto East; Roodepoort City Centre Building Two mines destroy the second and third floors of building, injure District Commander, four SAP, two civilians; R260 000 damage\
> 
> 17/08/84 Skirmish with SAP: Mapetla Cadre resisting arrest killed
> 
> 23/08/84 Government departments: DET, Booysens Explosions destroy 4th floor at 18h30
> 
> 24/08/84 Government buildings: SA Railways Police Regional offices, Dept Internal Affairs offices in Anchor Life Building Bomb explodes at 17h30; two civilians and four Railways Police injured
> 
> 03/09/84 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Johannesburg Explosion at 16h07; four injured
> 
> 05/09/84 Economic: Escom sub-station, Rustenberg; Explosion destroys installations, disrupts power to Rustenberg and large area of Bophutatswana.
> 
> 13/09/84 Economic: Escom sub-station, Durban Limpet mines cause damage
> 
> 14/09/84 Government Buildings: Department of Community Development, Krugersdorp Bomb at 17h00 causes damage
> 
> 11/12/84 Economic: railway near Durban Explosion damages line, goods train damaged
> 
> 14/12/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ingwavuma One cadre killed, one SAP injured
> 
> 25/12/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ingwavuma Cadre killed
> 
> 1985
> 
> According to the Institute for Strategic Studies, Pretoria, there were 136 MK attacks during this year, a 209% increase compared with figures for 1984.
> 
> ??/01/85 Skirmish with SAP: Nongoma Three cadres, 1 SAP killed
> 
> ??/03/85 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Limpet mine destroys SAP vehicle; no injuries
> 
> ??/03/85 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Transvaal Two cadres killed, one captured
> 
> ??/03/85 SAP SB personnel: Tembisa Grenade attack on unnamed SB members home; no details
> 
> 22/03/85 Skirmish with SAP unit: Bushbuckridge Two cadres killed
> 
> ??/04/85 Economic: Escom sub-station, Durban Parking attendant killed
> 
> 02/05/85 Economic/ support for workers: explosion at Anglo American and Anglovaal, Johannesburg R170 thousand structural damage caused. Both had engaged in mass dismissals of mine workers
> 
> 09/05/85 SAP personnel: two grenade attacks in Pretoria townships No details
> 
> 15/05/85 SAP building & personnel: Brakpan SAP barracks Three explosions; no details
> 
> 15/05/85 Government buildings: Brakpan Commissioners court and offices of Messenger of the court Attacks on the morning of the funeral of Andries Raditsela who had died in detention
> 
> 30/05/85 SADF building: Military Medical Centre, Johannesburg Limpet mine causes structural damage
> 
> 31/05/85 SADF building/personnel: Southern Cross Fund offices Fourteen injured
> 
> ??/05/85 SAP personnel: GaRankuwa SAP member killed by suspected insurgents
> 
> ??/06/85 Government buildings: Lamontville Three limpet mines explode at Natalia Development Board
> 
> ??/06/85 SAP buildings: Umlazi SAP station Three limpet mines explode; no details
> 
> ??/06/85 Economic: Durban Escom sub-station damaged by explosion
> 
> ??/06/85 Economic/support of worker struggle: AECI offices, Johannesburg Bomb damages offices; company was involved in labour dispute
> 
> ??/06/85 SAP personnel Mmabatho: policeman who fired on crowd killed by alleged insurgents
> 
> //?06/85 Economic: Umtata Explosion destroys Transkei Development Corporation bulk fuel depot; disrupted water and power supplies
> 
> ??/06/85 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Attack on home of Rajbansi with petrol bombs and hand grenades; no injuries Government personnel: Attack on home of former Gugulethu town councillor; no details
> 
> ??/07/85 Economic: Durban Limpet mines destroy sub-station
> 
> ??/07/85 Skirmish with SAP: roadblock near East London Two cadres, one SAP killed in shootout
> 
> ??/07/85 SAP personnel: Soweto Group dubbed the Suicide Squad attacks home of two Soweto policemen
> 
> ??/07/85 Support for worker struggles: Umlazi Hand grenade damages bakery in Umlazi where workers were on strike
> 
> ??/07/85 Government personnel: hand grenade attack on former community councillor in Gugulethu
> 
> ??/08/85 Home of MP Barend Andrews attacked with hand grenade No injuries
> 
> 02/08/85 Skirmish with SAP: roadblock near Mount Ruth Two cadres, one SAP killed
> 
> 10/08/85 Economic: petrol bowser, East London fuel depot SAP defuse limpet mine
> 
> ??/10/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town; Shots fired at police patrol; two incidents of attacks on police with hand grenades; no further details
> 
> ??/10/85 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Home of SAP member attacked with hand grenade
> 
> ??/11/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town Four people including SAP officer and wife, railways policeman, killed in various hand grenade attacks; total of 20 such attacks recorded by this time say SAP.
> 
> ??/11/85 SADF personnel: Cape Town Three SADF injured in grenade attacks
> 
> ??/11/85 Economic: Central Johannesburg Building housing Institute of Bankers damaged in blast
> 
> ??/11/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town Two grenade attacks on homes of SAP personnel SAP buildings: Manenberg SAP Station Vehicles damaged in grenade attack
> 
> ??/11/85 Economic: Sasol 2 and 3 Rocket attack; three cadres killed by SAP
> 
> ??/11/85 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: Soutpansberg area Anti-tank mine explodes; four SADF, four others injured
> 
> ??/11/85 Skirmish with Bophutatswana Police: Four cadres killed, two cadres injured
> 
> ??/12/85 Economic: Bus depot Umlazi No details
> 
> 6/12/85 SAP personnel: police patrol in Soweto One SAP injured by grenade 08/12/85 SAP personnel: Chesterville Home of SAP member bombed; no details
> 
> 13/12/85 SADF personnel: troop carrier in Messina One soldier injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> ??/12/85 Skirmish with SADF: near Botswana border One SADF killed
> 
> ??/12/85 Government buildings: Chatsworth Magistrates Court; Limpet mine explodes at 18h00; structural damage
> 
> 14/12/85 Skirmish with SAP: Chiawelo One cadre killed
> 
> 17/12/85 Economic/support of industrial action: Limpet mine explodes at 03h00; damages eight buses, PUTCO Fleetline depot, Umlazi
> 
> 19/12/85 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: Wiepe area One farmer or civilian injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> 20/12/85 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: Messina Six killed in anti-tank mine explosion in game farm
> 
> 23/12/85 Cadre response to state brutality: Five civilians killed, 40 injured in Amanzimtoti shopping centre blast; attempted warning failed; Andrew Zondo hanged.
> 
> 29/12/85 Propaganda: pamphlet bomb, Durban Defused by SAP
> 
> 1986: In Parliament in February 1987, Adriaan Vlok refused to disclose the number or nature of incidents of sabotage, armed attacks and explosions that had occurred during 1986 as this was not in the interests of the safety of the Republic. According to the Institute of Strategic Studies at the University of Pretoria, there were 230 incidents of insurgency during the year, a 69,1% increase over the 136 incidents in 1985.
> 
> ??/??/86 SAP personnel: home attacked in Springs One person injured in grenade and AK attack
> 
> ??/??/86 Economic: Springs railway station Limpet mine damages building
> 
> ??/??/86 SAP personnel: Vosloorus No details
> 
> ??/01/86 SADF/ Personnel actively supporting SADF: Ellisras area near Botswana border Two killed in anti-tank mine explosion; no details
> 
> January 1986 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadre throws grenade at 3 SAP members; cadre killed; no details
> 
> 04/01/86 SADF/personnel actively assisting SADF: Stockpoort (Botswana border) Two killed and two injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> 05/01/86 Skirmishes with SAP: roadblock on East London /King Williamstown road One SAP killed, one cadre killed
> 
> 04/02/86 SADF personnel: Gugulethu Four SADF injured when grenade thrown into their military vehicle
> 
> 07/01/86 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Soweto Grenade thrown at Railways policeman
> 
> 06/01/86 Skirmish with SAP: near East London One cadre killed
> 
> 08/01/86 Economic: Pretoria sub-station Damaged by explosion
> 
> 09//01/86 Economic/ SAP personnel: Durban Limpet damages substation in Jacobs, 21h15; second limpet explodes kills one SAP, injures three - five SAP (or one SAP, two engineers)
> 
> 18/01/86 Economic: substation in Westville, Durban Two limpets damage substation
> 
> 20/01/86 Economic/SAP personnel: Four limpets damage pylon near Durban 20h45; fifth probably aimed at SAP explodes later; no injuries
> 
> 24/01/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Sgt Makhulu killed in grenade attack on his home
> 
> ??/02/86 SADF personnel: Gugulethu Buffel attacked with grenade; four SADF injured slightly
> 
> 01/02/86 SAP personnel: Lamontville Grenade thrown at patrol; one SAP injured
> 
> 09/02/86 SAP personnel: UmlaziLimpet mine destroys two SAP vehicles at Umlazi SAP station when parked after returning from riot patrol; no injuries
> 
> 19/02/86 SAP personnel: Cambridge East SAP station; Explosion in toilet block near Radio Control room; no injures
> 
> February 1986 Skirmish with SAP: near Port Elizabeth; Two cadres killed, two SAP injured
> 
> February 1986 Economic: Durban Explosion at Durban sub-station; no details
> 
> 12/02/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: near Messina Bakkie detonates anti-tank mine; no injuries
> 
> 2/02/86 Skirmishes with SADF: near Alldays One SADF, one cadre killed
> 
> 16/02/86 SADF personnel: Mamelodi Casspir severely damaged by anti-tank landmine
> 
> 17/02/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Zwide Two SAP killed, two cadres killed, one arrested SAP personnel: area unknown One SAP injured when vehicle hit by 10 bullets
> 
> ??/02/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Zola, Soweto Cadre blows up two SAP, kills self with grenade
> 
> ??/02/86 Economic: De Deur Limpet causes structural damage to substation 01/03/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Port Elizabeth or Grahamstown One SAP seriously injured, cadre killed
> 
> 03/03/896 Skirmishes with SAP: Gugulethu Police execute seven cadres
> 
> 04/03/86 SAP building/personnel: John Vorster Square Two SAP members, two civilians injured in explosion on 3rd floor
> 
> 07/03/86 SAP building/personnel: Hillbrow SAP Station Limpet found and detonated by SAP
> 
> 15/03/86 Government buildings: Limpet mine explodes in front of Springs railway station, outside Indian Administration Offices; one civilian seriously injured
> 
> 17/03/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi SAP member shot; dies in hospital
> 
> 18/03/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Constable Sinki Vuma shot dead at home
> 
> 19/03/86 SAP personnel: limpet mine attack on SB member (no area); car destroyed member
> 
> 21/03/86 Economic: Durban Four mines explode at Escom sub-station
> 
> 26/03/86 Skirmish with SAP: Volsloorus One cadre killed when he allegedly threw grenade at SAP members
> 
> 08/04/86 Collaborators in apartheid repression: attack on home of former LP secretary in Natal, Kevin Leaf No injuries
> 
> ??/03/86 SAP Personnel: Dobsonville SAP come under fire at funeral; no details
> 
> 21/04/86 SADF / personnel actively assistingSADF: Breyten/Chrissiesmeer district Two anti-tank landmines detonate, injuring two civilians in taxi and one tractor driver
> 
> 21/04/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Alexandra Cadre attacks SAP, one seriously injured; cadre retreated unharmed
> 
> 23/04/86 Government buildings: Cala Blast at Cala post office; no injuries
> 
> 24/04/86 Government building: Meyerspark post office Explosion causes tructural damage
> 
> 27/04/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Edendale hospital Gordon Webster rescued; one civilian killed, two SAP injured
> 
> 25/05/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: farm of Colonel Koos Durr, near Davel Anti-tank miine kills two, injures eight
> 
> 26/05/86 As above: same road landmine detonated by tractor No injuries
> 
> 10/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Boshoek, 5km from Volksrust Anti-tank mine injures one person
> 
> 10/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Blomhof,near Volksrust Anti-tank mine injures two farmworkers
> 
> 14/06/86 SADF personnel: Magoos/ Why Not bars Car bomb kills three, injures 69, the majority civilians; McBride sentenced to death
> 
> 16/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Winterveldt: Probable anti-tank mine explosion kills three BDF troops in troop carrier
> 
> 22/06/86 Economic: fuel storage tanks, Jacobs; Limpet damages tanks Economic: liquid fuel pipeline betw. Sapref and Limpet damages pipeline Mobil Refinery near Durban
> 
> 26/06/86 SAP personnel: Soshanguve Grenade attack on SAP members home; nodetails
> 
> 27/06/86 Skirmishes with SAP: roadblock near Botswana border Four cadres killed, one SAP injured
> 
> 29/06/86 Government buildings: Alice post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 30/06/86 SAP personnel: Westville, Natal Mine explodes 03h15 on pedestrian bridge; second limpet aimed at responding SAP members explodes 15 minutes later
> 
> July 1986 Skirmish with SAP: Mdantsane After a two-hour gun battle SAP kill one cadre
> 
> 05/07/86 SAP buildings: Mowbray SAP station, CT Explosion slightly injures two SAP
> 
> 05/07/86 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: Volksrust One person injured by anti-tank landmine; no details
> 
> 05/07/86 Government personnel: Vosloorus and Katlehong; Five Development Board. officials killed in two attacks on their vehicles; two cadres killed
> 
> 06/07/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Empangeni Three cadres killed, one arrested
> 
> 10/07/86 SAP building: Silverton Explosion injures seven people
> 
> 22/07/86 SAP personnel: Katlehong One SAP killed
> 
> 26/07/86 SAP personnel: Katlehong; Cadres attack municipal police twice; both cadres killed, five police killed, 12 police injured
> 
> 30/07/86 SAP personnel: Umtata SAP station Three SAP, four civlians die , seven SAP injured in grenade and AK attack
> 
> 28/07/86 Skirmish with SAP: Nelspruit Two cadres killed
> 
> 30/07/86 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: near Nelspruit Anti-tank landmine explodes: no injuries
> 
> 03/08/86 Government buildings: Lakeside post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 09/08/86 SAP Personnel: Durban Lt Victor Raju killed in grenade attac on his home
> 
> 16/08/86 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Tvl, near Swaziland Four cadres killed, one injured
> 
> 16/08/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: E. Tvl border area Anti-tank landmine kills five, injures two civilians
> 
> 17/08/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Stellen Rust near Nelspruit Anti-tank mine injures two civilians
> 
> 22/08/86 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Natal Grenade attack on Inkathas Winnington Sabelo; AK 47 fired at car of his wife as she entered the driveway, killing her and injuring 3 children
> 
> 24/08/86 Government personnel: Imbali Grenade attack on home of town councillor Austin Kwejama; one child killed, one child injured
> 
> 24/09/86 Government personnel/ support for community action Home of Soweto Housing Director, Del Kevin, extensively damaged by limpet mine; no injuries
> 
> 30/09/86 Skirmishes with SAP: N. Natal One SAP injured
> 
> Early Oct. 1986 SAP building: SAP station Newcastle Attacked, no details
> 
> 06/10/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Mbuzini, near Mozabique border Anti-tank landmiine injures six SADF members in military vehicle
> 
> 20/10/86 SAP buildings: Lamontville SAP station Limpet mine explosion outside; no injuries
> 
> 22/10/86 Personnel actively supporting SADF: two anti-tank landmine explosions Damage to property (Van Zyl)
> 
> 31/10/86 SAP personnel: Umlazi Det. W/O Seleka(?) killed in grenade attack on home
> 
> Early Nov. 1986 Economic/ support for community struggle Two offices of PUTCO bombed in Soweto after fare increase of 17,5% announced
> 
> 02 or 04/11/86 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: near Nelspruit Anti-tank landmine explosion kills one woman, one child injured
> 
> 04/11/86 SADF personnel: landmine, E Transvaal One soldier on horseback killed
> 
> 10/11/86 Government buildings: Newcastle Magistrates Court Two bombs explode; 24 injuries including Magistrate and Public Prosecutor
> 
> 14/11/86 SADFl/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Alldays district Landmine injures farmer and son
> 
> 23/11/86 Government buildings: Fordsburg flats Limpet mines explode at new housing for Sowto town councillors; no injuries
> 
> ??/11/86 SAP Personnel: KTC Camp Grenade injures two SAP members
> 
> 15/12/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Barberton area Anti-tank landmine injures two SAP in SAP vehicle
> 
> 19/12/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Komatipoort area Anti-tank landmine injures SADF member Government personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on home of Soweto councillor; two SAP injured
> 
> 27/12/86 Skirmishes with SAP: near Messina Two SAP, three cadres killed; two cadres escape1987 Note: According to the Institute of Strategic Studies at the University of Pretoria, there were 234 incidents of insurgency during 1987; there had been 230 in 1986.1987 SAP personnel:home of Hlongwane, Mamelodi Damage to property
> 
> 1987 Government buildings: Jhbg Magistrates Court Four killed, several injured 1987 SAP buildings: Kwandebele SAP station No details
> 
> 01/01/87 SADF personnel: Alexandra National servicemen attacked; at least one injured
> 
> 08/01/86 SAP personnel: AECI plant Policeman shot at; skirmish followed inwhich two SAP and one civilian injured
> 
> 09/01/87 Support for strike action: OK Bazaars Eloff Street Bomb explodes, no injuries
> 
> 12/01/87 OK Bazaars HQ: Bomb causes extensive damage, no injures (Note: there had been a protracted strike.)
> 
> 09/01/87 SAP personnel: near KTC Riot Squad member killed, two injured by grenade thrown into their vehicle
> 
> 23/01/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Soweto Two cadres killed
> 
> 24/01/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mendu, Willowvale One TDF or Transkei police member injured
> 
> 30/01/87 SAP/SADF personnel: Alexandra Three SADF, one SAP killed in attack
> 
> 31/01/87 Government personnel: Diepmeadow; Home of town councillor Senokoane attacked; six injured including two SAP officers
> 
> 02/02/87 SAP personnel: Single Quarters, Bokomo SAP Station Two attacks with grenades; one SAP injured
> 
> 18/02/87 SADF personnel: Tladi Secondary School Grenade attack kills for SADF personnel
> 
> 19/02/87 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Grenade injures Chief Lushaba and Samuel Jamile of Inkatha
> 
> 03/03/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu Cadre shot dead by police after he allegedly fired on their patrol with an AK 47
> 
> 09/03/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu One SAP. two municipal SAP killed; one cadre possibly killed
> 
> 11/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Zone 13 Mdantsane Ciskei police confirm skirmish, no details
> 
> 11/03/87 Skirmish with SAP: New Crossroads Cadre shot dead in house
> 
> 13/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Atteridgeville Four municipal police killed, one injured
> 
> 16/03/87 SAP personnel: Kagiso Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no injuries
> 
> 17/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Inanda SAP raid; cadre resisted; SAP kill cadre, one woman, injure man and baby
> 
> 17/03/87 Economic: railway line between Newcastle and Johannesburg Three explosions damage line
> 
> 28/03/87 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Josefsdal/Swaziland border area Anti-tank landmine kills four, injures one civilian
> 
> 01/04/87 SAP/SADF personnel: Mabopane or Mamelodi Grenade thrown into Hippo, three SADF killed, two injured
> 
> 01/04/87 Government personnel: Dobsonville Grenade thrown at home of Councillor Radebe; no injuries
> 
> 02/04/87 SAP personnel: Nyanga Grenade injures three SAP
> 
> 08/04/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Ventersdorp Two cadres, 1 SAP killed in shootout
> 
> 09/04/87 SAP personnel: Meadowlands Zone 10 Three SAP attacked; casualties unknown
> 
> 14/04/87 SAP personnel: Chesterfield, Durban Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no injuries
> 
> 15/04/87 SAP personnel: Umbumbulu SB officer killed by sniper, another SB injured
> 
> 20/04/87 SADF personnel: Dube station Grenade thrown at group of soldiers; casualties not reported
> 
> ??/04/87 Skirmish with SAP: Umlazi Three cadres killed, four SAP injured, one critically, in shootout
> 
> 23/04/87 SAP personnel: Bonteheuwel Grenade attack on home of SAP member No detailsPersonnel actively assisting SAP: Mitchells Plain Grenade attack on home of security guard; no detailsSAP personnel: Ravensmead Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no details
> 
> 24/04/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Umlazi Riot SAP raid; cadres resisted; three Riot SAP injured, two cadres killed
> 
> 30/04/87 SAP personnel: Osizweni, Newcastle SAP barracks Grenade attack; four SAP injured
> 
> ??/04/87 SAP personnel: KTC Seven SAP injured in grenade attack on their patrol
> 
> 04/05/87 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: area west of Messina; Driver killed and 10 passengers injured when truck detonates landmine
> 
> 09/05/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mamelodi One SAP, three SADF, one cadre killed
> 
> 16/05/87 SAP personnel: Newcastle; Explosion at Newcastle station waiting room; second explosion at 01h34 while SAP investigating first blast; one SAP injured
> 
> 20/05/87 Government buildings; SAP personnel: Johannesburg Magistrates Court Car bomb kills three SAP, injures four SAP, six civilians injured
> 
> 11/06/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Emdeni, Soweto SAP raid/ ambush of raiders: one cadre, one SAP killed
> 
> 12/06/87 SAP personnel: Witbank Two SAP found dead Government buildings: Athlone Magistrates Court Limpet mine explodes; no details
> 
> 15/06/87 Government personnel: Gugulethu; Grenade attack on home of councillor; four injured, two of them special constables
> 
> 16/06/87 Government personnel: Guglethu Grenade attack on councillors home; two injured
> 
> 21/06/87 SAP personnel: KTC camp Grenade attack on SAP patrol injures seven SAPs
> 
> 22/06/87 SAP personnel: KTC Two SAP, five municipal police injured in grenade attack
> 
> 12/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Athlone SAP raid; one cadre killed, four arrested
> 
> 06/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mdantsane; SAP ambush: cadre kills two, injures three Riot Unit SAP; cadre shot dead
> 
> 08/07/87 Skirmish with SAP: Motherwell SAP crush alleged cadre and his sister to death in shack after they allegedly were fired on
> 
> 18/07/87 SAP personnel: Mamelodi East SAP member and wife injured in attack on their home
> 
> ??/07/87 Skirmish with SAP: Mdantsane Two SAP, one cadre killed in shootout
> 
> 20/07/87 SADF personnel: SADF flats, District Six Car bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> 25/07/86 SAP/SADF personnel: Pimville Grenade thrown at home; exploded outside house
> 
> 26/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Katlehong Cadre escaped; no details
> 
> 30/07/87 SADF personnel/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Bodena owned by Danie Hough Anti-tank landmine injures three civilians
> 
> 30/07/87 SADF personnel and buildings: Car bomb explodes outside Witwatersrand Command killing one SADF, injuring 68 military personnel and civilians
> 
> ??/07/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu Home of SAP officer attacked with grenade
> 
> 05/08/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Ntsekisa Rd, New Brighton Cadre killed in shootout
> 
> 13/08/87 SAP personnel: Emdeni SAP Sgt. injured in grenade attack on SAP van
> 
> 23/08/87 SADF personnel: Emdeni Shop frequented by SADF members attacked with grenades; no details
> 
> 24/08/87 SAP personnel: Emdeni Grenade thrown at SAP vehicle; two SAP, eight civilians injured
> 
> 27/08/87 Government personnel: Soweto; Home of former Mayor Kunene attacked; two council police killed
> 
> 30/08/87 SADF personnel: Military barracks, Dobsonville Grenade thrown at five soldiers outside barracks; estimated eight SADF members killed or injured
> 
> 02/09/87 Skirmish with SAP: Sandton SAP kill cadre after he allegedly threw a grenade at a roadblock
> 
> ??/09/87 Skirmishes with SAP: near Zimbabwe border SAP say six cadres killed in various incidents
> 
> 24/09/87 SAP personnel: Soweto 10 people including two SAP injured in grenade attack on SAP patrol
> 
> ??/09/87 SAP Personnel: Marble Hall Commander of KwaNdebele National Guard Unit and his son (also SAP officer) found shot dead by AK 47 fire
> 
> 01/10/87 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb placed outside door of Rajbansis NPP office in Lenasia explodes hours after official opening; no injuries
> 
> 17/10/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Heidedal, Bloemfontein SAP raid on house comes under fire; no details
> 
> 28/10/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Swaziland border Cadre wounded; killed SADF member who approached him
> 
> 06/11/87 SAP personnel: Khayelitsha One Special constable, two civilians killed by sniper fire
> 
> 12/11/87 Government buildings: Zola Municipal offices Two limpet mines explode, third detonated by SAP
> 
> 14/11/87 SADF personnel: Cape Town; SADF commemoration march from CT to the Castle: limpet mine explodes in bin which over 700 SAP and SADF filed past; 1 SADF injured
> 
> 18/11/87 Government buildings: Johannesburg post office Limpet mine found
> 
> 23/11/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Umlazi; SAP raid on house: two cadres and alleged collaborator killed; two SAP injured by cadres who resisted
> 
> 30/11/87 SAP buildings/personnel: Dube municipal training centre Three explosions; no injuries
> 
> 10/12/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Port Elizabeth area SAP raid on shack; heavy resistance from cadres; SAP drove Casspir over shack, killing four
> 
> 12/12/87 SAP personnel: Soweto Group of SAP fired on by cadres in car; two SAP killed, four injured
> 
> ??/12/87 SAP personnel: Nyanga Group of five Special Constables come under fire; one killed1988 1988 SAP personnel: ambush in Emdeni, Soweto No information
> 
> January 1988 SAP personnel: attack on police in Kliptown No information
> 
> 25/01/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Ugie; roadblock Cadres wound 1 SAP, retreat safely
> 
> 25/01/88 SAP personnel: Kokstad; Limpet exploded at Kokstad Mens Club opposite Kokstad SAP station; frequented by SAP; building, two vehicles damaged
> 
> 27/01/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadres open fire on SAP vehicle; three SAP, one civilian injured
> 
> 01/02/88 Skirmishes with SAP: ? Transkei; roadblock Cadres attempted to resist; three killed, one injured by Transkei police
> 
> 02/02/88 Skirmishes with SAP:? near Mount Fletcher Cadre killed in skirmish: no details
> 
> 06/02/88 SAP personnel: East London One SAP killed in attack; no details
> 
> 12/02/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Municipal police guarding installation attacked; two injured
> 
> 12/02/88 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Johannesburg; Cadre opens fire on car driven by ex-Rhodesian soldier, now private security firm official; details on injuries unclear
> 
> 01/03/88 SADF personnel: Benoni Explosion causes extensive damage to bus transporting SAAF personnel; no details
> 
> 07/03/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Queenstown SAP raid; cadre resisted, wounded six SAP; cadre and civilian killed by SAP
> 
> 08/03/88 SAP personnel: Phiri Hall SAP mess Prolonged attack kills one SAP, wounds 10 SAP
> 
> 14/03/88 Government building: Johannesburg City Hall Bomb explodes at; no injuries
> 
> 17/03/88 SAP personnel: Krugersdorp magistrates court and adjacent SAP Station Two SADF, one civilian killed; 20 injured in car bomb court and adjacent SAP station; plan to prevent civilian injuries failed
> 
> 18/03/88 SAP personnel: Atteridgeville Cadres attack tavern frequented by SAP; three SAP killed
> 
> 25/03/88 Skirmishes with SADF: Batavia, Far Northern Transvaal Three cadres killed
> 
> 27/03/88 SAP/SADF personnel: Pietersburg; Antheas Club, frequented by SAP and SADF, slightly damaged by limpet placed in back garden; no injuries
> 
> 28/03/88 Skirmishes with SADF: island on Mutale river Four cadres killed, one injured
> 
> ??/03/88 Economic: Fort Jackson electrical sub-station Three limpet mines cause damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/04/88 SAP building: attack on municipal police training centre No details
> 
> 09/04/88 Government buildings: Atteridgeville Development Board canteen Limpet explodes nearby; no injuries
> 
> 12/04/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Mpumalanga township; SAP cornered cadre who killed self and two SAP with grenade; trapped second cadre who resisted: cadre killed one SAP and three civilians wounded in crossfire
> 
> 15/04/88 Government buildings: Atteridgeville Municipal offices Limpet mine explodes; no details
> 
> 15/04/88 Explosion outside Pretoria Sterland cinema One cadre killed, one civilian injured According to an ANC official in Lusaka, the intended target was a nearby government building; the bomb exploded prematurely
> 
> 22/04/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadre ambushes municipal police vehicle, wounds four SAP, one civilian
> 
> 25/04/88 SAP personnel: Newcastle Sgt JM Mazibuku killed at bus stop
> 
> 01/05/88 SAP personnel: Cape Town; Special Guard Unit vehicle attacked No injuries
> 
> 04/05/88 SAP personnel / buildings: Kagiso SAP Single Quarters Limpet mine explodes against wall; no details
> 
> 10/05/88 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Grenade attack on SAP members home; child killed
> 
> 14/05/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Newcastle SAP raid home of cadre; cadre resisted but was killed
> 
> 24/05/88 SAP personnel: Germiston station Cadre opened fire on SAP at station; killed when SAP returned fire; three civilians injured in crossfire
> 
> 03/06/88 SADF buildings / personnel: SA Irish Regiment HQ, Anderson St, Johannesburg Explosion; no details
> 
> 03/06/88 SAP personnel / buildings: Explosion outside Standard Bank, Roodepoort during lunch hour kills 4, injures 18 civilians According to an ANC official in Lusaka, the target had not been civilians but an SAP station nearby; no details on what operational difficulties caused this incident.
> 
> 20/06/88 SAP personnel: Mdanstane W/O Swelindawo of Ciskei police injured in explosion at his home
> 
> 29/06/88 SADF personnel: cafe in Poynton building frequented by SADF and Prisons officials Explosion injures two SADF, two Prisons personnel, 13 civilians
> 
> 05/07/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Gugulethu Police raid; cadre resisted for 3 hours; shot dead
> 
> 12/07/88 Landmine incident - no details
> 
> 14/07/88 Skirmishes with SADF: Kruger National Park; follow-up operation after 12/07 landmine Four cadres killed
> 
> 16/07/88 SAP personnel: Nyanga Cadre fires on SAP vehicle; one civilian killed, one injured SAP return fire; cadre wounded
> 
> 17/07/88 SAP personnel: Soweto highway Cadre opens fire on SAP vehicle from back of bakkie; two SAP injured
> 
> 22/07/88 Government personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on home of Soweto Council personnel manager, BE Qakisa; no details
> 
> 23/07/88 SAP personnel: Pinetown Cadre wounded SAP member; no details
> 
> 26/07/88 Government personnel: Soweto Three grenade attacks on homes of Administration Board employees( P. Legare, Mr Naledi, Mr Gumede); no details
> 
> ??/07/88 Collaborators in apartheid represssion: Lenasia Explosion outside home of member of Presidents Council, Dr Ismail Jajbhay; no injuries
> 
> 03/08/88 SADF building and personnel: Wits Command Car bomb explodes; no injuriesSkirmishes with SAP: Bridgewater area Five cadres killed in two incidents
> 
> 04/08/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Wild COast hotel SAP raid; one cadre killed, one escaped
> 
> 08/08/88 Skirmishes with SAP: near Palala river No details
> 
> 19/08/88 SADF buildings/personnel: The Castle, Cape Town Mini-limpet mine explodes within Castle grounds; no details
> 
> 20/08/88 Government personnel: Duncan Village Grenade attack on home of mayor, Eddie Makeba; extensive damage; no injuries
> 
> ??/08/88 Government buildings: Westville Post Office Mini-limpet explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb goes off at Laudium home of Pretoria municipal election candidate; no injuries
> 
> 22/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Explosion at the home of municipal election candidate SD Goolam injures four SAP, two guards, one civilian
> 
> ??/09/88 Three limpet mines in Lenasia explode at the offices of the Lenasia bus service, at the home of the Lenasia Management Committee, and the offices of the House of Delegates; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Government buildings: King Williamstown Magistrates Court Bomb explodes, no injuries
> 
> 02/09/88 Government buildings: Standerton post office Limpets discovered
> 
> 03/09/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Molweni, Durban Cadre fires on SAP from house; cadre killed, four injured
> 
> 10/09/88 SAP building/personnel: Moroka SAP Station barracks No details on results of explosion
> 
> 10/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Mini-limpet placed under basin next to back door of Lenasia HOD candidate, Mrs Ebrahim; no details
> 
> 19/09/88 SAP building & personnel: Benoni Car bomb explodes in flats 100m from SAP station; two civilians injured
> 
> ??/09/88 SAP buildings & personnel: Woodstock Police Station Mini-limpet explodes, no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 SAP Personnel: Soweto Home of municipal policeman attacked, child injured
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Redhill Post Office Bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb damages campaign HQ of a Wentworth municipal candidate in Durban
> 
> ??/10/88 Government personnel Municipal councillor and assistant escape injury when hand grenades thrown at them in Thokoza
> 
> ??/10/88 Explosion at KwaThema civic centre used as polling point in municipal elections; baby killed, four people injured
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Magistrates Courts at Wynberg (Johannesburg), Bishop Lavis, and Stellenbosch Explosions at these three places cause no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Buildings: Woodstock Police Station Bomb causes damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Personnel: Tembisa police barracks Limpet mine explodes, injures four SAP
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Buildings & personnel: near Alexandra Municipal Police offices Limpet mine causes extensive damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Government personnel: Wattville and Thokoza: Homes of municipal candidates attacked with hand grenades; no injuries Tumahole; Limpet mine explodes at homes of two councillors; no injuries Gompo Town; Hand grenade attack on home of deputy mayor; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP buildings & personnel: Katlehong Municipal Police barracks Mini-limpet explodes, no details
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP personnel: Potchefstroom: building housing Security Branch Bomb explodes, at least one SAP injury
> 
> ??/11/88 Government buildings: Port Elizabeth Post Office Limpet mine explodes, no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government buildings: Boksburg Receiver of Revenue offices Limpet mine explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government offices: Brakpan Dept. Home Affairs Limpet mine causes damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government buildings: Cape Two municipal buildings, Magistrates Court in Paarl. Bombs explode; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Economic: Sandton Eskom substation Limpet mine explodes
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Diepmeadow Mini-limpet damages offices, no injuries1989 ??/??89 SAP personnel: Jabulani, SowetoMine detonates on vehicle; no details
> 
> ??/??89 SAP personnel: attack in Diepkloof Unnamed SAP member killed by AK fire
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic: Post Office, King Williamstown No details Economic: Railways, Wilsonia, (E Cape) No details Economic : Mount Ruth railway station, Mdantsane No details
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic/SAP personnel: Glenwood, Durban Escom sub-station damaged by explosion; SAP defuse second bomb nearby
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic: Sandhurst Explosion at Escom sub-station
> 
> ??/01/89 Collaborators in apartheid repression:Benoni Limit mine explodes at home of the chair of the Ministers Council in the House of Delegates extensive damage no injuries
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic/military: Ciskei Explosion at aircraft factory; no injuries; no further details
> 
> ??/01/89 SAP building/personnel: Katlehong Municipal Police Station Two municipal police killed in grenade attack
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP building: municipal police barracks, Soweto Structural damage; 4 SAP injured
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP personnel: parade in Katlehong One municipal constable killed, nine injured
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP personnel: Col. D. Dlamini, commander of Katlehong SAP Station Limpet explodes at his home; no details
> 
> ??/03/89 SADF buildings: Natal Command HQ Explosion; no injuries
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings/personnel: SAP HQ Durban Explosion at single quarters; no details
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings: Yeoville SAP Station Bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings: SAP station, Durban No injuries in explosion
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP Outpost: Katlehong Five special constables injured
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP personnel: Thokoza Two municipal police injured when grenades thrown at councillors home
> 
> ??/04/89 Government personnel: Thokoza Grenade thrown at home of Councillor Abram Mzizi; no details
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP personnel: Single quarters No details
> 
> ??/04/89 Economic: Nigel post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> ??/05/89 SADF installation: Klippan Radar Station Attack by large group of guerillas using mortars; no injuries reported
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Duduza Limpet explodes under SAP vehicle; four civilians injured
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Tsakane Limpet explodes under vehicle outside SAP members home
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Tsakane Grenade thrown at SAP patrol; no details
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Soweto Limpet explodes in rubbish bin outside home of SAP member
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: KwaThema SAP station Bomb shatters window of dining hall
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Ratanda SAP Single Quarters Limpet mine explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/89 Collaborators in apartheid repression Limpet mine at home of Boetie Abramjee LP MP; no details
> 
> ??/08/89 Armed propaganda Grenade explodes at Labour Party polling station, Bishop Lavis
> 
> ??/08/89 SAP building/personnel: Brixton Flying Squad HQ Attacked with hand grenades and AKs; no injuries reported
> 
> ??/08/89 SAP personnel: Lt-Col. Frank Zwane; Former liaison officer for SAP, Soweto; Zwane and two sons injured in grenade attack ??/08/89 SAP building: Athlone SAP Station Explosion; no details
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP equipment/personnel: Duduza Limpet mine on SAP vehicle: no details
> 
> ??/09/89 Government buildings: municipal offices, Alexandra No information
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP personnel: patrol ambushed, Katlehong No information
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP building: Mamelodi SAP station Mini-limpet explodes outside; SAP vehicle damaged
> 
> APPENDIX FIVEARMED ACTIONS FOR WHICH TARGET CATEGORY AND/OR RESPONSIBILITY IS UNCERTAIN
> 
> Please note:This list includes all incedents we have found in press reports and from SAIRR annual surveys which cannot be classified according to the target categories used in the appendix headed "list of known MK operations". In addition, we are uncertain as to whether these attacks were carried out by bona fide MK cadres. Some appear to be the result of operationla difficulties; others very probably "flase flag" operations.07/03/77 Pretoria restaurant destroyed by bomb - no details25/11/77 Bomb explodes at Carlton Centre, Johannesburg; 14 injured. 3
> 
> 0/11/77 Bomb explodes on Pretoria boundtrain
> 
> 14/12/77 Bomb explodes in Benoni station 22/12/77 Unexploded bomb found in OK bazaars, Roodepoort
> 
> ??/02/78 It is reported that an unexploded bomb "capable of destroying 22 storey building found in Johannesburg office block"
> 
> ??/02/81 Bomb blast in Durban shopping centre; two injuries
> 
> 26/06/81 Durban Cenotaph: 2 bombs explode
> 
> 26/07/81 Two bombs extensively damage motor vehicle firms in central Durban, 05h50 and 06h10; three injuries
> 
> 06/08/81 Bomb explodes in East London shopping complex minutes before rush hour; no details
> 
> 08/08/81 Bomb explodes in Port Elizabeth shopping centre in similar manner to East London bomb
> 
> ??/12/82 Southern Free State Administration Board, Bloemfontein; blast leaves one dead, 70 injured
> 
> 12/02/83 Free State Administration Board offices; bomb injures 76 people
> 
> 12/03/83 Bomb on railway coach on Johannesburg bound passenger train
> 
> 13/05/83 Explosive device (37kg of explosives in gas cylinder) found by SAP under bridge on Southern Freeway, Durban; defused
> 
> 03/04/84 Car bomb at Victoria Embankment, Durban, kills three civilians, injures 20 civilians Note: According to the SAIRR, two of those killed were Daya Rengasami and his wife Navi. He had been a member of the SA Students Organisation and the BPC. The ANC in Lusaka denied an SABC report that it had claimed responsibility; other reports claimed that the ANC had prepared a statement on the blast which was held back once it emerged that the Rengasamis were casualties of the bomb. Rajbansi said he believed his offices nearby had been the intended target of the bomb. The investigating officer was Capt. Andrew Taylor of the SB who is one of the accused in the Mxenge trial; he may be able to supply more details.
> 
> 08/04/84 Arson attack at Hermansberg German Mission, Natal; extensive damage to vehicles and farming equipment
> 
> ??/08/85 Three limpet mines explode in department stores in Durban, causing limited damage and no injuries
> 
> ??/08/85 Bomb explodes in night club at an Umlazi hotel; 30 children injured
> 
> 27/09/85 Limpet mines damage basement of OK Bazaars
> 
> (17h00 and early hours of 28/09), Smith Street; Game Stores (17h30), Checkers (17h30), all in central Durban Limpet mine defused in Spar, 18h30, central Durban
> 
> ??/10/85 Home of Umlazi headmaster attacked with hand grenade. Limpet mines found at school in Durban (no details on area)
> 
> ??/11/85 Building housing Institute of Bankers in central Johannesburg damaged in blast
> 
> ??/11/85 Hand grenade explodes at Barclays National Bank branch, Woodstock
> 
> ??/12/85 Grenade attack on tourist kombi in central Durban; no details
> 
> 21/12/85 Limpet mine attached to minibus injures 8 or 13 civilians
> 
> ??/02/86 Hand grenade explodes in Transkei minister's official car; no details
> 
> 10/02/86 Large bomb defused by SAP in Amanzimtoti 200m from where the December 1985 blast (for which Andrew Zondo was hanged) took place.
> 
> 17/03/86 Mini-limpet discovered at Afrikaans high school at Elsburg, Germiston; police detonate limpet
> 
> 19/03/86 Bomb blast inside wall of Springs New Apostolic Church
> 
> 10/04/86 Limpet mine at Braamfontein station; 1 person killed, 4 injured
> 
> 18/04/86 Bomb explodes in casino of Wild Coast Holiday Inn; 2 civilians killed, 1 injured Note: the ANC denied responsibility for this attack.
> 
> 01/05/86 Two grenades thrown at the home of Mr Klein, principal of Wentworth Primary School. Klein says he is not politically involved. He was a police reservist some time ago. Klein and wife both injured.
> 
> 07/05/86 Benmore Gardens Shopping Centre, Sandton: bomb causes extensive damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/05/86 SAP say a 15kg bomb was found under a car in downtown Durban; defused
> 
> 22/06/86 Limpet mine explodes at 01h45 outside Copper Shop, West St, Durban
> 
> 24/06/86 Explosion at 14h00 injures 16 civilians at a Wimpy Bar, Rissik Street ? Outside President Hotel, Johannesburg; explosion at 14h26 seriously injures five civilians
> 
> 28/06/86 Queenstown shopping centre; explosion just before 12h00 injures two civilians
> 
> ??/06/86 Bomb explodes at Jabulani Amphitheatre, Soweto; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/86 Ten people killed in explosion in minibus in Bophutatswana
> 
> ??/06/86 Limpet mine explodes in Queenstown shopping centre; one child injured
> 
> ??/06/86 Limpet mine explodes in Johannesburg restaurant, injuring 17 people
> 
> 01/07/86 Explosion outside Carlton Hotel injures 8 civilians
> 
> 04/07/86 Limpet mine explodes outside Checkers supermarket in Silverton; 20 civilians injured
> 
> 01/09/86 Pick and Pay supermarket Montclair, Durban; bomb injures 1 civilian
> 
> 07/09/86 The Durban holiday home for underprivileged children escaped unscathed after a car bomb blast nearby
> 
> ??/09/86 Mini-limpet explodes in bar of Devonshire Hotel injuring three civilians (this was a popular venue for Wits students)
> 
> ??/09/86 Grenade thrown into crowded night club in Edenpark (Alberton)
> 
> 03/01/87 Corner Jeppe/Delvers St, Johannesburg; limpet mine injures three civilians
> 
> 05/02/87 Explosion at bus shelter outside Groote Schuur estate; 1 civilian slightly injured
> 
> ??/02/87 Limpet mine causes damage to a shop in Matatiele (Transkei)
> 
> ??/04/87 Bomb explodes in a shop in centre of Newcastle; no injuries
> 
> 03/04/87 Car park of Came Arcade shopping centre: limpet mine injures three civilians
> 
> 16/04/87 Parking area of Newcastle supermarket: explosion injures two civilians
> 
> 05/05/87 Johannesburg Civic Centre: two mini-limpets explode, no injuries
> 
> 19/05/87 Carlton Centre; explosion; no details
> 
> 08/07/87 Bar of Village Main Hotel, Johannesburg: limpet mine explodes at 11h12; no details
> 
> 28/09/87 Standard Bank arena: two bombs explode, no injuries
> 
> ??/04/88 Bomb explodes at Johannesburg City Hall; no injuries
> 
> 19/04/88 Explosion at private office block less than 100m from Parliament. Back entrance destroyed, branch of Santambank seriously damaged
> 
> 25/05/88 Grenade attack on Sofasonke Party rally in Soweto; two killed, 38 injured Note: an ANC spokesperson blamed "armed political renegades" for carrying out attacks which were then blamed on the ANC, and denied knowledge of this attack.
> 
> 26/05/88 Outside African Eagle Building, Pretoria: limpet mine injures four civilians Outside Ruth Arndt Early Learning Centre, Pretoria: limpet mine detonates during lunch hour (target may have been SADF offices, Proes St)
> 
> 28/05/88 Explosive device at bottom of platform staircase at Johannesburg railway station: - 1 civilian injured
> 
> 05/06/88 Bomb detonated while train was standing at Saulsville railway station
> 
> 22/06/88 Amusement arcade in Winning Side Arcade, Johannesburg: limpet mine kills ten civilians
> 
> 26/06/88 Papagallo Restaurant, East London: limpet mine discovered and defused
> 
> ??/06/88 Bomb blast near Soweto's Inhlanzani station; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/88 Mini-limpet mine explodes at Pretoria snack bar, injuring 18 people 09/07/88 Outside Johannesburg Cambrians hockey club: limpet mine explodes outside; no details
> 
> 29/07/88 Bus stop cnr. Victoria/Odendaal Streets, Germiston: limpet mine injures one civilian
> 
> 30/07/88 Wimpy Bar, Benoni Plaza: limpet mine explodes at lunch hour; 1 civilian killed, 57 injured
> 
> ??/07/88 Two explosions at a meeting of Sofasonke party; no injuries
> 
> 05/08/88 Morula Sun Casino: limpet mine discovered and suppressed; minor damage
> 
> 13/08/88 Hyde Park Shopping Centre: explosion injures three civilians
> 
> 23/08/88 Wimpy Bar, Oxford St, E London: explosion at lunch hour injures 23 civilians
> 
> 24/08/88 Limpet mine discovered outside Wimpy Bar, Standerton: limpet mine discovered; dragged into street and detonated; no details
> 
> ??/08/88 Powerful explosion at a bus terminus used by black people; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Bomb explodes at discothËque in Hillbrow injuring 19 people
> 
> ??/09/88 Limpet mine explosion at Vinderbijl Square bus terminus in Johannesburg injures 19 people
> 
> ??/09/88 Hand grenade thrown at home of Allan Hendrickse, leader of the Labour Party, from a moving car
> 
> 02/09/88 Outside a shop on the corner of Smith and Fenton Streets, Durban: limpet mine explodes at 17h30; two civilians injured
> 
> 07/09/88 Basement of North Park Plaza Shopping Centre: explosion kills one civilian
> 
> 08/09/88 Grenade thrown into the home of couple who did not join a strike (Mr and Mrs Modiko); child injured
> 
> 21/09/88 Vanderbijlpark bus terminal: explosion after 17h00 injures 14 civilians
> 
> ??/09/88 Bomb under a car in parking lot of East London hotel explodes after area cleared; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Limpet mine explodes at central Johannesburg bus terminus, injuring four people
> 
> ??/10/88 Car bomb explosion outside a Witbank shopping centre; two killed, 42 injured
> 
> ??/11/88 Explosion at Lenasia civic centre; no injuries
> 
> ??/11/88 Explosion damages section of railway line on outskirts of Durban; no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Two explosions in Bisho result in damage to garage and shop; one minor injury
> 
> ??/12/88 Five people, one an SAP member, killed in Soweto; police said an AK 47 was used indicating that the ANC was responsible
> 
> ??/02/88 12 civilians injured in a blast at Wits Medical Command administration building in Braamfontein. The head of SAP public relations (Brig. Herman Stadler) claims that the ANC was responsible and had carried out the attack for propaganda purposes; this was proved by the fact that newspapers had received an early tip-off, he said.
> 
> ??/07/89 Bomb at JG Strijdom hospital; no details
> 
> ??/10/89 Bomb explodes outside BP centre, Cape Town and at a Woodstock garage a few minutes later
> 
> ??/11/89 Bombs at First National Bank ATM at Berlin railway station, King WIlliams Town
> 
> List Of MK Operations - The O Malley Archives



Also included in that listing are a number of suspected false flag operations. I wonder how many so called "Palestinian terrorist attacks" were really false flag operations to give the Zionist regime an excuse to go bomb some civilians in Gaza?


----------



## fanger

*DESPITE THE ODDS, BDS IS WORKING!*

*Foreign investment in Israel plummeted almost 50 percent in 2014, a fact attributed to last summer’s assault on Gaza and the growing impact of boycotts.

This week the UN’s trade and development agency UNCTAD released its annualWorld Investment Report on foreign direct investment (FDI) – a measure of money that investors from overseas put into a country to invest in businesses, build factories or start other economic projects.

According to the report, FDI into Israel in 2014 plummeted to just $6.4 billion from almost $12 billion in 2013.

The 2014 figure appears to be the lowest in more than a decade. Foreign direct investment into Israel averaged around $9 billion per year from 2005 to 2012.

“We believe that what led to the drop in investment in Israel are Operation Protective Edge and the boycotts Israel is facing,” Roni Manos, an Israeli economist who co-authored the report, told Israel’s Ynet.

“Operation Protective Edge” is the name Israel gave its 51-day assault last summer that devastated much of Gaza and killed more than 2,200 Palestinians, including 551 chidren.

The news that investors are fleeing is only the latest economic blow to Israel as a result of its attack on Gaza.

In May, Ynet revealed a dramatic plunge in visits to the country in an article headlined “Tourists have stopped coming to Israel.”

During the Gaza assault, Palestinian resistance organizations considered it a significant strategic achievement that they managed to force a shutdown of Israel’s main international airport for several days, dealing Israel a severe economic and reputational blow.

But it appears the damage may have lasted far longer than the airport shutdown.

“Despite the hopes for a recovery two or three months after last summer’s operation in Gaza, it seems the crisis is only getting worse,” Ynet reported, “the number of tourists is dropping, the number of hotel stays is declining and the number of organized tours has been significantly cut.”

Ynet cited figures from the Israel Hotel Association for the first quarter of this year pointing to a 28 percent drop in tourist stays, with some areas including the Red Sea resort of Eilat – heavily marketed as a seaside destination for Europeans – seeing a 51 percent decline.
DESPITE THE ODDS BDS IS WORKING Desertpeace
*


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with your idiotic comparisons lol
> 
> It's almost as if you enjoy making a fool out of yourself. The Palestinians are the good guys? HAHAHAHA ! Now THAT'S funny Monti.
> 
> BTW, I don't remember black South Africans blowing themselves up in crowded cafes/markets/restaurants. Now do I remember them launching thousands of rockets into South African territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"1983: Car bomb in South Africa kills 16*
> At least 16 people have been killed and more than 130 people injured in a car bomb explosion in South Africa's capital city, Pretoria.
> BBC ON THIS DAY 20 1983 Car bomb in South Africa kills 16
> 
> "*Date:* 19 December, 1982
> 
> In a well-planned attack on the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station in Cape Town, Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) causes heavy damage ....."
> 
> ANC attacks Koeberg nuclear power station South African History Online
> 
> I rarely use Wiki for the I/P debate, but for issues that are no longer controversial it is not bad:
> 
> "*Bombings[edit]*
> Landmark events in MK's military activity inside South Africa consisted of actions designed to intimidate the ruling power. In 1983, the Church Street bomb was detonated in Pretoria near the South African Air Force Headquarters, resulting in 19 deaths and 217 injuries. During the next 10 years, a series of bombings occurred in South Africa, conducted mainly by the military wing of the African National Congress.
> 
> In the 1985 Amanzimtoti bomb on the Natal South Coast, five civilians were killed and 40 were injured when MK cadre Andrew Sibusiso Zondo detonated an explosive in a rubbish bin at a shopping centre shortly before Christmas. In a submission to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC), the ANC stated that Zondo's act, though "understandable" as a response to a recent South African Defence Force raid in Lesotho, was not in line with ANC policy. Zondo was subsequently executed.[11]
> 
> In the 1986 Durban beach-front bombing, a bomb was detonated in a bar, killing three civilians and injuring 69. Robert McBride received the death penalty for this bombing which became known as the "Magoo's Bar bombing". The subsequent Truth and Reconciliation Committee called the bombing a "gross violation of human rights".[12] McBride received amnesty and became a senior police officer.
> 
> In 1987, an explosion outside a Johannesburg court killed three people and injured 10; a court in Newcastle had been attacked in a similar way the previous year, injuring 24. In 1987, a bomb exploded at a military command centre in Johannesburg, killing one person and injuring 68 personnel.
> 
> The bombing campaign continued with attacks on a series of soft targets, including a bank in Roodepoort in 1988, in which four civilians were killed and 18 injured. Also in 1988, a bomb detonation outside a magistrate's court killed three. At the Ellis Park rugby stadium in Johannesburg, a car bomb killed two and injured 37 civilians. A multitude[13] of bombs inWimpy Bar fast food outlets[14] and supermarkets occurred during the late 1980s, killing and wounding many people. Wimpy were specifically targeted because of their perceived rigid enforcements of many Apartheid-era laws, including excluding people of colour from their restaurants. Several other bombings occurred, with smaller numbers of casualties."
> 
> 
> Umkhonto we Sizwe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the SA terrorism doesn't fill a bookcase like the Pali terrorists, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Load of bullshit. Here is a list of Palestinian suicide attacks. Remember, this list does NOT include shooting attacks or rocekts:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *1989 (1 attack)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Bus 405 suicide attack* July 6, 1989 Near Kiryat Yearim 16 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1990s[edit]*
> *1993 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Mehola Junction bombing April 16, 1993 Mehola junction 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.[6] Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Beit El car bomb October 4, 1993 Near Beit El 29 injured Hamas member Sulayman Idan was responsible.[7][8]
> *1994 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Afula Bus suicide bombing April 6, 1994 Afula 8 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing April 13, 1994 Hadera 5 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Dizengoff Street bus bombing* October 19, 1994 Tel Aviv 22 Attributed to Hamas.
> Netzarim Junction bicycle bombing November 11, 1994 Netzarim 3 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Jerusalem Binyanei Hauma suicide bombing December 25, 1994 Jerusalem 13 injured Attributed to Hamas.
> *1995 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Beit Lid massacre* January 22, 1995 Beit Lid Junction 21 Two bombers. One detonated at rescue party. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Darom bus attack April 9, 1995 Vicinity of Kfar Darom 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Gan bus 20 bombing July 24, 1995 Ramat Gan 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Eshkol bus bombing August 21, 1995 Jerusalem 4 Police Chief Noam Eisenman was killed. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1996 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Ashkelon bus station bombing February 25, 1996 Ashqelon 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *First Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* February 25, 1996 Jerusalem Central Bus station 26 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Second Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* March 3, 1996 Jaffa street, Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Dizengoff Center suicide bombing* March 4, 1996 Tel Aviv 13 Attributed to Hamas. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1997 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Café Apropo bombing March 21, 1997 Tel Aviv 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1st Mahane Yehuda Market attack* July 30, 1997 Jerusalem main market 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ben Yehuda Street Bombing September 4, 1997 Jerusalem Ben Yehuda Street 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1998 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Kfar Darom bombing October 29, 1998 Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bombing November 6, 1998 Jerusalem 2 20 wounded. Two Islamic Jihad suicide bombers.[9]
> *1999 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Egged bus 960 bombing September 5, 1999 Tveria None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Haifa Central Bus Station bombing September 5, 1999 Haifa None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2000s[edit]*
> *2000 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Gaza bombing October 26, 2000 Gaza Strip 1 injured Youth suicide bomber on bike. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Mahane Yehuda Market attack November 2, 2000 Jerusalem 2 Booby-trapped car. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Kfar Darom bombing November 20, 2000 Gaza Strip 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera main street bombing November 22, 2000 Hadera 2 Booby-trapped car. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mehola bombing December 22, 2000 Mehola Junction 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2001 (40 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Netanya centre bombing January 1, 2001 Netanya 60 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe Bridge bombing January 30, 2001 Tayibe 2 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beit Yisrael bombing February 8, 2001 Jerusalem 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mei Ami junction bombing March 1, 2001 Vadi Ara 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya bombing March 4, 2001 Netanya 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot industrial zone bombing March 27, 2001 Jerusalem 7 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 6 bombing March 27, 2001 French Hill, Jerusalem 28 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mifgash Shalom attack March 28, 2001 Mifgash Shalom gas station, Kfar Saba 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba bombing April 22, 2001 Kfar Saba 1 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Or Yehuda bombing April 23, 2001 Near Ben Gurion Airport 8 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nablus school bus bombing April 29, 2001 Nablus, West Bank None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> HaSharon Mall suicide bombing May 18, 2001 HaSharon shopping mall, Netanya 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera Mall bombing May 25, 2001 Hadera None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing May 25, 2001 Central bus station, Hadera 65 injured 2 Palestinians within a car bomb. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Center bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem None PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Jaffa Road bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Netanya school bombing May 30, 2001 Netanya 8 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Dolphinarium discotheque suicide bombing* June 1, 2001 Tel Aviv 21 Hamas claimed responsibility.[10]
> Dugit bombing June 22, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 Booby trapped car's explosion. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Yehud suburb bombing July 2, 2001 Tel Aviv 6 injured Explosion of two separate bombs. PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Kissufim bombing July 9, 2001 Southern Gaza Strip crossing point None Explosion of two separate bombs. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Binyamina train station suicide bombing July 16, 2001 Binyamina 2 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Moshav Beka'ot bombing August 8, 2001 Northern Jordan Valley 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Sbarro restaurant suicide bombing* August 9, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 15 Carried out by Hamas together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Wall-Street Restaurant bombing August 12, 2001 Kiryat Motzkin 21 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Russian Compound bombing August 21, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem car bombings September 3, 2001 Jerusalem 3 injured Series of car bombs.
> Hanevi'im street bombing September 4, 2001 Jerusalem 20 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nahariya train station suicide bombing September 9, 2001 Nahariya train station 3 Suicide bomber was an Arab Israeli citizen. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Lid junction bombing September 9, 2001 Near Netanya 17 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot neighborhood bombing October 1, 2001 Jerusalem None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Erez Crossing attack October 7, 2001 Erez Passage near Gaza None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kibbutz Shluhot bombing October 7, 2001 Kibbutz Shluhot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Erez Crossing attack November 26, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Egged bus 823 bombing November 29, 2001 Wadi Ara Junction 3 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *Ben Yehuda Street Bombing* December 1, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Haifa bus 16 suicide bombing* December 2, 2001 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hilton Mamilla bombing December 5, 2001 Mamilla, Jerusalem 11 injured Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Hamas.
> Check Post Junction bombing December 9, 2001 Check Post Junction in the direction of Tel Hanan (Haifaarea) 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Neve Dekalim bombing December 12, 2001 Neve Dekalim 4 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2002 (47 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Tel Aviv outdoor mall bombing January 25, 2002 Tel Aviv 25 injured Double Suicide attack, carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Fatah.
> Jaffa Street bombing January 27, 2002 Jerusalem 1 First female suicide bomber in Al-Aqsa Intifada, Wafa Idris. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe bombing January 31, 2002 Tayibe None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Karnei Shomron Mall suicide bombing February 16, 2002 Karnei Shomron, West Bank 3 About 30 injuries (6 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility.[11][12]
> Maale Adumim - Jerusalem road bombing February 18, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Soldier killed by an explosive that was detonated by the driver of the car he was checking. Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigadesclaimed responsibility.
> Efrat supermarket bombing attack February 22, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 1 injured Suicide bomber in supermarket.
> Maccabim bombing February 27, 2002 Maccabim 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Yeshivat Beit Yisrael massacre* March 2, 2002 Yeshiva in Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Egged bus 823 bombing March 5, 2002 Afula 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.[12]
> Ariel hotel lobby bombing March 7, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 15 injured (1 seriously) PFLP claimed responsibility.[12]
> *Café Moment bombing* March 9, 2002 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 22 bombing March 17, 2002 Jerusalem 25 Injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Egged bus 823 bombing March 20, 2002 Vadi Ara, Muzmuz Junction 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> King George Street bombing March 21, 2002 Jerusalem 3 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Passover massacre* March 27, 2002 Netanya 30 Suicide attack on Passover seder in Park Hotel. Carried out by Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Kiryat HaYovel supermarket bombing March 29, 2002 Kiryat Yovel in Jerusalem 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street coffee shop bombing March 30, 2002 Tel Aviv 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Baqa al-Gharbiyah bombing March 30, 2002 Baqa al-Gharbiyah 1 Booby-trapped vehicle that Palestinians tried to sneak into Israel.
> *Matza restaurant suicide bombing* March 31, 2002 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Efrat Medical Center March 31, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 4 injured (1 seriously) Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Roadblock bombing April 1, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Yagur Junction bombing April 10, 2002 Yagur 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Mahane Yehuda Market attack April 12, 2002 Jerusalem 6 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Rishon LeZion bombing* May 7, 2002 Rishon LeZion 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya Market bombing May 19, 2002 Netanya 3 Carried out by Hamas together with PFLP.
> Afula road bombing May 20, 2002 Afula None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rothschild Street bombing May 22, 2002 Rishon Lezion 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Pi Glilot bombing May 23, 2002 North of Tel Aviv None A bomb exploded underneath a fuel truck. The truck burst into flames, but the blaze was quickly contained.
> Studio 49 Disco bombing May 24, 2002 Tel Aviv 5 injured The security guard opened fire on a Palestinian attempting to detonate a car bomb. The Palestinian was killed, but the bomb exploded prematurely, injuring bystanders.
> Petah Tikva Mall bombing May 27, 2002 Petah Tikva 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Megiddo Junction bus bombing* June 5, 2002 Megiddo Junction 17 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Herzliya shawarma restaurant bombing June 11, 2002 Herzliya 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Patt Junction Bus Bombing* June 18, 2002 Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> French Hill Junction massacre June 19, 2002 French Hill, Jerusalem 7 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Immanuel bus attack July 16, 2002 Emmanuel-Bnei Brak bus 189 9 Detonation of an explosive device and shooting. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Neve Shaanan Street bombing July 17, 2002 Southern Tel Aviv 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nevi'im Street bombing July 30, 2002 Jerusalem 5 injured Apparently the bomb exploded prematurely.
> Hebrew University massacre July 31, 2002 Hebrew University, Jerusalem 9 Included American and French casualties. Bomber was from East Jerusalem. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Meron Junction Bus 361 attack August 4, 2002 Meron Junction 9 Arab bomber with Israeli citizenship. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Umm al-Fahm bombing August 5, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 injured The Palestinian exploded in a taxi killing himself and wounding an Israeli-Arab driver from Nazareth.
> 2nd Umm al-Fahm bombing September 18, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street bus bombing September 19, 2002 bus 4, near the Great Synagogue, Tel Aviv 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Geha road bombing October 10, 2002 Bar-Ilan interchange, Geha road 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Karkur junction suicide bombing* October 21, 2002 Carcur Junction 14 2 Suicide bombers used a booby-trapped jeep with 100 kg TNT. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Sonol gas station bombing October 27, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 3 Victims killed while trying to prevent the Palestinian from detonating the bomb. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba shopping mall bombing November 4, 2002 Kfar Saba 2 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Kiryat Menachem bus bombing* November 21, 2002 Kiryat Menahem, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2003 (23 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Tel-Aviv central bus station massacre* January 5, 2003 Southern Tel Aviv 23 Carried out by two members of the Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, with the help of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing* March 5, 2003 Carmeliya neighborhood, Haifa 17 Carried out by Hamas member and attributed to Hamas, yet never acknowledged.
> London Cafe bombing March 30, 2003 Netanya 54 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba train station bombing April 24, 2003 Kfar Saba 1 13 injured (2 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility jointly with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.[12][13]
> Mike's Place suicide bombing April 30, 2003 Mike's Place pub, Tel Aviv 3 Carried out by Hamas using a British Muslim citizen of Pakistani descent and together with al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Gross square attack May 17, 2003 Gross square, Hebron, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bus 6 bombing May 18, 2003 Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Kfar Darom bombing May 19, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 injured A Palestinian suicide bomber riding a bicycle blew up himself next to a military jeep. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Afula mall bombing May 19, 2003 Afula shopping center 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netzarim bus bombing May 22, 2003 Netzarim, Gaza Strip 9 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Davidka Square bus bombing* June 11, 2003 Downtown Jerusalem 17 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Sdei Trumot bombing June 19, 2003 Moshav Sdei Trumot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Yavetz bombing July 7, 2003 Kfar Yavetz 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ariel bus station bombing August 12, 2003 Ariel, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rosh HaAyin bombing August 12, 2003 Rosh HaAyin 1
> *Shmuel HaNavi bus bombing* August 19, 2003 Shmuel Hanavi, Jerusalem 23 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tzrifin bus stop attack September 9, 2003 Bus stop near Tzrifin army base 9 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Café Hillel bombing September 9, 2003 Hillel Cafe, Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Maxim restaurant suicide bombing* October 4, 2003 Haifa 21 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem bombing October 9, 2003 Tulkarem, West Bank 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Hanoun Junction bombing October 15, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were part of a US diplomatic convoy.
> Azzoun bombing November 3, 2003 Azzoun, West Bank 1 injured Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Geha Interchange bus stop bombing December 25, 2003 Geha Junction 4 Over 20 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][13]
> *2004 (17 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 3rd Erez Crossing attack January 14, 2004 Gaza Strip 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed joint responsibility.
> *Gaza Street bus bombing* January 29, 2004 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Liberty Bell Park bus bombing February 22, 2004 Liberty Bell Garden, Jerusalem 8 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade claimed responsibility.
> 4th Erez Crossing attack March 6, 2004 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were Palestinian policemen who died in a shooting spree and suicide car bomb attack. Two of the vehicles exploded on the Palestinian side of the crossing. Four Palestinians were killed. There were no IDF casualties. Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the military wing of Fatahclaimed responsibility.
> *Ashdod Port massacre* March 14, 2004 Port of Ashdod 10 Double suicide bombing. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> 5th Erez Crossing attack April 17, 2004 Erez Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> Deir al-Balah suicide attack April 26, 2004 Gaza Strip 2 The victims were Palestinians killed when a suicide bomber detonated himself on the way to carry out an attack in Israel.
> Beka'ot checkpoint bombing May 22, 2004 Beka'ot checkpoint,Jordan Valley, West Bank 1 injured PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][14]
> Tel Aviv bus stop bombing July 11, 2004 Tel Aviv 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia checkpoint attack August 11, 2004 Kalandia, West Bank 2 The victims were Palestinian bystanders. 18 people (including six Border Policemen) were injured.
> *Beersheba bus bombings* August 31, 2004 Downtown Beershebaon buses 7 and 12 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Baka al-Sharkiyeh checkpoint attack September 8, 2004 Near the Green Lineborder with the West Bank None Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia Gate suicide bombing September 14, 2004 South of Kalandia,West Bank 2 injured A suicide bomber riding on a bicycle blew himself up near an armored IDF jeep at an agricultural gate.
> French Hill Junction bombing September 22, 2004 French Hill, Jerusalem 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Sinai bombings* October 7, 2004 Sinai peninsula,Egypt 34 Suicide bombing at two Sinai holiday resorts frequented by Israeli tourists: thirty-one died at the Taba Hilton and three at Ras a-Satan. Among the dead were 12 Israelis; over 120 were wounded. The attack was masterminded by Iyad Saleh and carried out by a Palestinian group.
> Carmel Market bombing November 1, 2004 Tel Aviv 3 Over 30 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][15]
> Karni Crossing attack December 7, 2004 Karni Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 An IDF soldier of the Oketz canine unit was killed by a bomb, along with his dog, when a booby-trapped chicken coup exploded northwest of the Karni Crossing. Four soldiers were wounded in the exchange of fire while evacuating him. Hamas claimed responsibility for the attack.
> *2005 (9 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Morag attack January 12, 2005 Morag, Southern Gaza Strip 1 One Israeli civilian was killed and three IDF soldiers wounded when a bomb was detonated against a military vehicle patrolling the route near Morag. Two Palestinians were killed by IDF forces. The area was booby-trapped with explosive devices, in addition to the bomb that exploded. Palestinian Islamic Jihadclaimed responsibility.
> Karni border crossing attack January 13, 2005 Karni crossing, Gaza Strip 6 Carried out together by Hamas with Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and Popular Resistance Committees.
> Gush Katif checkpoint attack January 18, 2005 Gush Katif, Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Stage Club bombing February 25, 2005 Tel Aviv sea promenade 5 Carried out together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and with Hizballah involvement.
> 1st HaSharon Mall suicide bombing July 12, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beersheba central bus station bombing August 28, 2005 Beersheba 50 injured, 2 critically Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Hadera Market bombing October 26, 2005 Hadera 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd HaSharon Mall suicide bombing December 5, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem roadblock bombing December 29, 2005 NearTulkarem,West Bank 3 One Israeli soldier was killed when a Palestinian en route to carry out an attack in Israel was discovered and detonated himself at a checkpoint. A second intended suicide bomber was also killed in the blast as well as the driver and a third passenger. Three soldiers and seven Palestinians were also wounded.
> *2006 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing January 19, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 31 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kedumim bombing March 30, 2006 Kdumim, West Bank 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *2nd Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing* April 17, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 11 68 injured. Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *2007 (1 bombing)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Eilat bakery bombing January 29, 2007 Eilat 3 Both Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claim joint responsibility.
> *2008 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Dimona bombing February 4, 2008 Dimona 1 9 injuries. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades together with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).[16]
> Kerem Shalom suicide bombing April 19, 2008 Kerem Shalom border crossing, Gaza Strip 13 injured Three Palestinian suicide bombers broke through the border fence to attack the Kerem Shalom IDF post, blowing themselves up and wounding several Israeli soldiers. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooooo..., Israel has not reason to need security concerns with the palestinians
> 
> They are the sweetest most gentle and friendly people on the face of the earth.  They wouldn't harm a flea.  Violence is not in their nature.
> 
> ;-)
Click to expand...


Correct! We finally agree on something, it's just disgusting they are routinely brutalised, oppressed and killed by the Zionist Israeli colonisers. Want to know about real life amongst Palestinians in "Greater Israel" read this: Extreme Rambling Walking Israel s Separation Barrier. For Fun. Amazon.co.uk Mark Thomas 9780091927806 Books


----------



## ForeverYoung436

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"1983: Car bomb in South Africa kills 16*
> At least 16 people have been killed and more than 130 people injured in a car bomb explosion in South Africa's capital city, Pretoria.
> BBC ON THIS DAY 20 1983 Car bomb in South Africa kills 16
> 
> "*Date:* 19 December, 1982
> 
> In a well-planned attack on the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station in Cape Town, Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) causes heavy damage ....."
> 
> ANC attacks Koeberg nuclear power station South African History Online
> 
> I rarely use Wiki for the I/P debate, but for issues that are no longer controversial it is not bad:
> 
> "*Bombings[edit]*
> Landmark events in MK's military activity inside South Africa consisted of actions designed to intimidate the ruling power. In 1983, the Church Street bomb was detonated in Pretoria near the South African Air Force Headquarters, resulting in 19 deaths and 217 injuries. During the next 10 years, a series of bombings occurred in South Africa, conducted mainly by the military wing of the African National Congress.
> 
> In the 1985 Amanzimtoti bomb on the Natal South Coast, five civilians were killed and 40 were injured when MK cadre Andrew Sibusiso Zondo detonated an explosive in a rubbish bin at a shopping centre shortly before Christmas. In a submission to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC), the ANC stated that Zondo's act, though "understandable" as a response to a recent South African Defence Force raid in Lesotho, was not in line with ANC policy. Zondo was subsequently executed.[11]
> 
> In the 1986 Durban beach-front bombing, a bomb was detonated in a bar, killing three civilians and injuring 69. Robert McBride received the death penalty for this bombing which became known as the "Magoo's Bar bombing". The subsequent Truth and Reconciliation Committee called the bombing a "gross violation of human rights".[12] McBride received amnesty and became a senior police officer.
> 
> In 1987, an explosion outside a Johannesburg court killed three people and injured 10; a court in Newcastle had been attacked in a similar way the previous year, injuring 24. In 1987, a bomb exploded at a military command centre in Johannesburg, killing one person and injuring 68 personnel.
> 
> The bombing campaign continued with attacks on a series of soft targets, including a bank in Roodepoort in 1988, in which four civilians were killed and 18 injured. Also in 1988, a bomb detonation outside a magistrate's court killed three. At the Ellis Park rugby stadium in Johannesburg, a car bomb killed two and injured 37 civilians. A multitude[13] of bombs inWimpy Bar fast food outlets[14] and supermarkets occurred during the late 1980s, killing and wounding many people. Wimpy were specifically targeted because of their perceived rigid enforcements of many Apartheid-era laws, including excluding people of colour from their restaurants. Several other bombings occurred, with smaller numbers of casualties."
> 
> 
> Umkhonto we Sizwe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> But the SA terrorism doesn't fill a bookcase like the Pali terrorists, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Load of bullshit. Here is a list of Palestinian suicide attacks. Remember, this list does NOT include shooting attacks or rocekts:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *1989 (1 attack)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Bus 405 suicide attack* July 6, 1989 Near Kiryat Yearim 16 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1990s[edit]*
> *1993 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Mehola Junction bombing April 16, 1993 Mehola junction 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.[6] Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Beit El car bomb October 4, 1993 Near Beit El 29 injured Hamas member Sulayman Idan was responsible.[7][8]
> *1994 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Afula Bus suicide bombing April 6, 1994 Afula 8 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing April 13, 1994 Hadera 5 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Dizengoff Street bus bombing* October 19, 1994 Tel Aviv 22 Attributed to Hamas.
> Netzarim Junction bicycle bombing November 11, 1994 Netzarim 3 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Jerusalem Binyanei Hauma suicide bombing December 25, 1994 Jerusalem 13 injured Attributed to Hamas.
> *1995 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Beit Lid massacre* January 22, 1995 Beit Lid Junction 21 Two bombers. One detonated at rescue party. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Darom bus attack April 9, 1995 Vicinity of Kfar Darom 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Gan bus 20 bombing July 24, 1995 Ramat Gan 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Eshkol bus bombing August 21, 1995 Jerusalem 4 Police Chief Noam Eisenman was killed. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1996 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Ashkelon bus station bombing February 25, 1996 Ashqelon 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *First Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* February 25, 1996 Jerusalem Central Bus station 26 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Second Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* March 3, 1996 Jaffa street, Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Dizengoff Center suicide bombing* March 4, 1996 Tel Aviv 13 Attributed to Hamas. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1997 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Café Apropo bombing March 21, 1997 Tel Aviv 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1st Mahane Yehuda Market attack* July 30, 1997 Jerusalem main market 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ben Yehuda Street Bombing September 4, 1997 Jerusalem Ben Yehuda Street 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1998 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Kfar Darom bombing October 29, 1998 Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bombing November 6, 1998 Jerusalem 2 20 wounded. Two Islamic Jihad suicide bombers.[9]
> *1999 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Egged bus 960 bombing September 5, 1999 Tveria None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Haifa Central Bus Station bombing September 5, 1999 Haifa None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2000s[edit]*
> *2000 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Gaza bombing October 26, 2000 Gaza Strip 1 injured Youth suicide bomber on bike. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Mahane Yehuda Market attack November 2, 2000 Jerusalem 2 Booby-trapped car. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Kfar Darom bombing November 20, 2000 Gaza Strip 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera main street bombing November 22, 2000 Hadera 2 Booby-trapped car. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mehola bombing December 22, 2000 Mehola Junction 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2001 (40 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Netanya centre bombing January 1, 2001 Netanya 60 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe Bridge bombing January 30, 2001 Tayibe 2 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beit Yisrael bombing February 8, 2001 Jerusalem 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mei Ami junction bombing March 1, 2001 Vadi Ara 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya bombing March 4, 2001 Netanya 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot industrial zone bombing March 27, 2001 Jerusalem 7 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 6 bombing March 27, 2001 French Hill, Jerusalem 28 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mifgash Shalom attack March 28, 2001 Mifgash Shalom gas station, Kfar Saba 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba bombing April 22, 2001 Kfar Saba 1 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Or Yehuda bombing April 23, 2001 Near Ben Gurion Airport 8 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nablus school bus bombing April 29, 2001 Nablus, West Bank None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> HaSharon Mall suicide bombing May 18, 2001 HaSharon shopping mall, Netanya 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera Mall bombing May 25, 2001 Hadera None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing May 25, 2001 Central bus station, Hadera 65 injured 2 Palestinians within a car bomb. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Center bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem None PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Jaffa Road bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Netanya school bombing May 30, 2001 Netanya 8 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Dolphinarium discotheque suicide bombing* June 1, 2001 Tel Aviv 21 Hamas claimed responsibility.[10]
> Dugit bombing June 22, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 Booby trapped car's explosion. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Yehud suburb bombing July 2, 2001 Tel Aviv 6 injured Explosion of two separate bombs. PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Kissufim bombing July 9, 2001 Southern Gaza Strip crossing point None Explosion of two separate bombs. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Binyamina train station suicide bombing July 16, 2001 Binyamina 2 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Moshav Beka'ot bombing August 8, 2001 Northern Jordan Valley 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Sbarro restaurant suicide bombing* August 9, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 15 Carried out by Hamas together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Wall-Street Restaurant bombing August 12, 2001 Kiryat Motzkin 21 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Russian Compound bombing August 21, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem car bombings September 3, 2001 Jerusalem 3 injured Series of car bombs.
> Hanevi'im street bombing September 4, 2001 Jerusalem 20 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nahariya train station suicide bombing September 9, 2001 Nahariya train station 3 Suicide bomber was an Arab Israeli citizen. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Lid junction bombing September 9, 2001 Near Netanya 17 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot neighborhood bombing October 1, 2001 Jerusalem None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Erez Crossing attack October 7, 2001 Erez Passage near Gaza None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kibbutz Shluhot bombing October 7, 2001 Kibbutz Shluhot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Erez Crossing attack November 26, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Egged bus 823 bombing November 29, 2001 Wadi Ara Junction 3 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *Ben Yehuda Street Bombing* December 1, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Haifa bus 16 suicide bombing* December 2, 2001 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hilton Mamilla bombing December 5, 2001 Mamilla, Jerusalem 11 injured Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Hamas.
> Check Post Junction bombing December 9, 2001 Check Post Junction in the direction of Tel Hanan (Haifaarea) 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Neve Dekalim bombing December 12, 2001 Neve Dekalim 4 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2002 (47 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Tel Aviv outdoor mall bombing January 25, 2002 Tel Aviv 25 injured Double Suicide attack, carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Fatah.
> Jaffa Street bombing January 27, 2002 Jerusalem 1 First female suicide bomber in Al-Aqsa Intifada, Wafa Idris. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe bombing January 31, 2002 Tayibe None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Karnei Shomron Mall suicide bombing February 16, 2002 Karnei Shomron, West Bank 3 About 30 injuries (6 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility.[11][12]
> Maale Adumim - Jerusalem road bombing February 18, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Soldier killed by an explosive that was detonated by the driver of the car he was checking. Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigadesclaimed responsibility.
> Efrat supermarket bombing attack February 22, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 1 injured Suicide bomber in supermarket.
> Maccabim bombing February 27, 2002 Maccabim 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Yeshivat Beit Yisrael massacre* March 2, 2002 Yeshiva in Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Egged bus 823 bombing March 5, 2002 Afula 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.[12]
> Ariel hotel lobby bombing March 7, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 15 injured (1 seriously) PFLP claimed responsibility.[12]
> *Café Moment bombing* March 9, 2002 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 22 bombing March 17, 2002 Jerusalem 25 Injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Egged bus 823 bombing March 20, 2002 Vadi Ara, Muzmuz Junction 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> King George Street bombing March 21, 2002 Jerusalem 3 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Passover massacre* March 27, 2002 Netanya 30 Suicide attack on Passover seder in Park Hotel. Carried out by Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Kiryat HaYovel supermarket bombing March 29, 2002 Kiryat Yovel in Jerusalem 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street coffee shop bombing March 30, 2002 Tel Aviv 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Baqa al-Gharbiyah bombing March 30, 2002 Baqa al-Gharbiyah 1 Booby-trapped vehicle that Palestinians tried to sneak into Israel.
> *Matza restaurant suicide bombing* March 31, 2002 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Efrat Medical Center March 31, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 4 injured (1 seriously) Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Roadblock bombing April 1, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Yagur Junction bombing April 10, 2002 Yagur 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Mahane Yehuda Market attack April 12, 2002 Jerusalem 6 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Rishon LeZion bombing* May 7, 2002 Rishon LeZion 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya Market bombing May 19, 2002 Netanya 3 Carried out by Hamas together with PFLP.
> Afula road bombing May 20, 2002 Afula None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rothschild Street bombing May 22, 2002 Rishon Lezion 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Pi Glilot bombing May 23, 2002 North of Tel Aviv None A bomb exploded underneath a fuel truck. The truck burst into flames, but the blaze was quickly contained.
> Studio 49 Disco bombing May 24, 2002 Tel Aviv 5 injured The security guard opened fire on a Palestinian attempting to detonate a car bomb. The Palestinian was killed, but the bomb exploded prematurely, injuring bystanders.
> Petah Tikva Mall bombing May 27, 2002 Petah Tikva 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Megiddo Junction bus bombing* June 5, 2002 Megiddo Junction 17 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Herzliya shawarma restaurant bombing June 11, 2002 Herzliya 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Patt Junction Bus Bombing* June 18, 2002 Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> French Hill Junction massacre June 19, 2002 French Hill, Jerusalem 7 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Immanuel bus attack July 16, 2002 Emmanuel-Bnei Brak bus 189 9 Detonation of an explosive device and shooting. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Neve Shaanan Street bombing July 17, 2002 Southern Tel Aviv 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nevi'im Street bombing July 30, 2002 Jerusalem 5 injured Apparently the bomb exploded prematurely.
> Hebrew University massacre July 31, 2002 Hebrew University, Jerusalem 9 Included American and French casualties. Bomber was from East Jerusalem. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Meron Junction Bus 361 attack August 4, 2002 Meron Junction 9 Arab bomber with Israeli citizenship. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Umm al-Fahm bombing August 5, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 injured The Palestinian exploded in a taxi killing himself and wounding an Israeli-Arab driver from Nazareth.
> 2nd Umm al-Fahm bombing September 18, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street bus bombing September 19, 2002 bus 4, near the Great Synagogue, Tel Aviv 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Geha road bombing October 10, 2002 Bar-Ilan interchange, Geha road 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Karkur junction suicide bombing* October 21, 2002 Carcur Junction 14 2 Suicide bombers used a booby-trapped jeep with 100 kg TNT. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Sonol gas station bombing October 27, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 3 Victims killed while trying to prevent the Palestinian from detonating the bomb. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba shopping mall bombing November 4, 2002 Kfar Saba 2 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Kiryat Menachem bus bombing* November 21, 2002 Kiryat Menahem, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2003 (23 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Tel-Aviv central bus station massacre* January 5, 2003 Southern Tel Aviv 23 Carried out by two members of the Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, with the help of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing* March 5, 2003 Carmeliya neighborhood, Haifa 17 Carried out by Hamas member and attributed to Hamas, yet never acknowledged.
> London Cafe bombing March 30, 2003 Netanya 54 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba train station bombing April 24, 2003 Kfar Saba 1 13 injured (2 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility jointly with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.[12][13]
> Mike's Place suicide bombing April 30, 2003 Mike's Place pub, Tel Aviv 3 Carried out by Hamas using a British Muslim citizen of Pakistani descent and together with al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Gross square attack May 17, 2003 Gross square, Hebron, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bus 6 bombing May 18, 2003 Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Kfar Darom bombing May 19, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 injured A Palestinian suicide bomber riding a bicycle blew up himself next to a military jeep. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Afula mall bombing May 19, 2003 Afula shopping center 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netzarim bus bombing May 22, 2003 Netzarim, Gaza Strip 9 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Davidka Square bus bombing* June 11, 2003 Downtown Jerusalem 17 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Sdei Trumot bombing June 19, 2003 Moshav Sdei Trumot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Yavetz bombing July 7, 2003 Kfar Yavetz 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ariel bus station bombing August 12, 2003 Ariel, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rosh HaAyin bombing August 12, 2003 Rosh HaAyin 1
> *Shmuel HaNavi bus bombing* August 19, 2003 Shmuel Hanavi, Jerusalem 23 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tzrifin bus stop attack September 9, 2003 Bus stop near Tzrifin army base 9 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Café Hillel bombing September 9, 2003 Hillel Cafe, Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Maxim restaurant suicide bombing* October 4, 2003 Haifa 21 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem bombing October 9, 2003 Tulkarem, West Bank 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Hanoun Junction bombing October 15, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were part of a US diplomatic convoy.
> Azzoun bombing November 3, 2003 Azzoun, West Bank 1 injured Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Geha Interchange bus stop bombing December 25, 2003 Geha Junction 4 Over 20 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][13]
> *2004 (17 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 3rd Erez Crossing attack January 14, 2004 Gaza Strip 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed joint responsibility.
> *Gaza Street bus bombing* January 29, 2004 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Liberty Bell Park bus bombing February 22, 2004 Liberty Bell Garden, Jerusalem 8 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade claimed responsibility.
> 4th Erez Crossing attack March 6, 2004 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were Palestinian policemen who died in a shooting spree and suicide car bomb attack. Two of the vehicles exploded on the Palestinian side of the crossing. Four Palestinians were killed. There were no IDF casualties. Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the military wing of Fatahclaimed responsibility.
> *Ashdod Port massacre* March 14, 2004 Port of Ashdod 10 Double suicide bombing. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> 5th Erez Crossing attack April 17, 2004 Erez Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> Deir al-Balah suicide attack April 26, 2004 Gaza Strip 2 The victims were Palestinians killed when a suicide bomber detonated himself on the way to carry out an attack in Israel.
> Beka'ot checkpoint bombing May 22, 2004 Beka'ot checkpoint,Jordan Valley, West Bank 1 injured PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][14]
> Tel Aviv bus stop bombing July 11, 2004 Tel Aviv 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia checkpoint attack August 11, 2004 Kalandia, West Bank 2 The victims were Palestinian bystanders. 18 people (including six Border Policemen) were injured.
> *Beersheba bus bombings* August 31, 2004 Downtown Beershebaon buses 7 and 12 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Baka al-Sharkiyeh checkpoint attack September 8, 2004 Near the Green Lineborder with the West Bank None Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia Gate suicide bombing September 14, 2004 South of Kalandia,West Bank 2 injured A suicide bomber riding on a bicycle blew himself up near an armored IDF jeep at an agricultural gate.
> French Hill Junction bombing September 22, 2004 French Hill, Jerusalem 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Sinai bombings* October 7, 2004 Sinai peninsula,Egypt 34 Suicide bombing at two Sinai holiday resorts frequented by Israeli tourists: thirty-one died at the Taba Hilton and three at Ras a-Satan. Among the dead were 12 Israelis; over 120 were wounded. The attack was masterminded by Iyad Saleh and carried out by a Palestinian group.
> Carmel Market bombing November 1, 2004 Tel Aviv 3 Over 30 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][15]
> Karni Crossing attack December 7, 2004 Karni Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 An IDF soldier of the Oketz canine unit was killed by a bomb, along with his dog, when a booby-trapped chicken coup exploded northwest of the Karni Crossing. Four soldiers were wounded in the exchange of fire while evacuating him. Hamas claimed responsibility for the attack.
> *2005 (9 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Morag attack January 12, 2005 Morag, Southern Gaza Strip 1 One Israeli civilian was killed and three IDF soldiers wounded when a bomb was detonated against a military vehicle patrolling the route near Morag. Two Palestinians were killed by IDF forces. The area was booby-trapped with explosive devices, in addition to the bomb that exploded. Palestinian Islamic Jihadclaimed responsibility.
> Karni border crossing attack January 13, 2005 Karni crossing, Gaza Strip 6 Carried out together by Hamas with Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and Popular Resistance Committees.
> Gush Katif checkpoint attack January 18, 2005 Gush Katif, Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Stage Club bombing February 25, 2005 Tel Aviv sea promenade 5 Carried out together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and with Hizballah involvement.
> 1st HaSharon Mall suicide bombing July 12, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beersheba central bus station bombing August 28, 2005 Beersheba 50 injured, 2 critically Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Hadera Market bombing October 26, 2005 Hadera 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd HaSharon Mall suicide bombing December 5, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem roadblock bombing December 29, 2005 NearTulkarem,West Bank 3 One Israeli soldier was killed when a Palestinian en route to carry out an attack in Israel was discovered and detonated himself at a checkpoint. A second intended suicide bomber was also killed in the blast as well as the driver and a third passenger. Three soldiers and seven Palestinians were also wounded.
> *2006 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing January 19, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 31 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kedumim bombing March 30, 2006 Kdumim, West Bank 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *2nd Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing* April 17, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 11 68 injured. Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *2007 (1 bombing)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Eilat bakery bombing January 29, 2007 Eilat 3 Both Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claim joint responsibility.
> *2008 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Dimona bombing February 4, 2008 Dimona 1 9 injuries. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades together with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).[16]
> Kerem Shalom suicide bombing April 19, 2008 Kerem Shalom border crossing, Gaza Strip 13 injured Three Palestinian suicide bombers broke through the border fence to attack the Kerem Shalom IDF post, blowing themselves up and wounding several Israeli soldiers. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooooo..., Israel has not reason to need security concerns with the palestinians
> 
> They are the sweetest most gentle and friendly people on the face of the earth.  They wouldn't harm a flea.  Violence is not in their nature.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct! We finally agree on something, it's just disgusting they are routinely brutalised, oppressed and killed by the Zionist Israeli colonisers. Want to know about real life amongst Palestinians in "Greater Israel" read this: Extreme Rambling Walking Israel s Separation Barrier. For Fun. Amazon.co.uk Mark Thomas 9780091927806 Books
Click to expand...


There's a wall across most of the American-Mexican border, and that's only to keep out illegal aliens and drug smugglers, not crazy suicide bombers.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"1983: Car bomb in South Africa kills 16*
> At least 16 people have been killed and more than 130 people injured in a car bomb explosion in South Africa's capital city, Pretoria.
> BBC ON THIS DAY 20 1983 Car bomb in South Africa kills 16
> 
> "*Date:* 19 December, 1982
> 
> In a well-planned attack on the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station in Cape Town, Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) causes heavy damage ....."
> 
> ANC attacks Koeberg nuclear power station South African History Online
> 
> I rarely use Wiki for the I/P debate, but for issues that are no longer controversial it is not bad:
> 
> "*Bombings[edit]*
> Landmark events in MK's military activity inside South Africa consisted of actions designed to intimidate the ruling power. In 1983, the Church Street bomb was detonated in Pretoria near the South African Air Force Headquarters, resulting in 19 deaths and 217 injuries. During the next 10 years, a series of bombings occurred in South Africa, conducted mainly by the military wing of the African National Congress.
> 
> In the 1985 Amanzimtoti bomb on the Natal South Coast, five civilians were killed and 40 were injured when MK cadre Andrew Sibusiso Zondo detonated an explosive in a rubbish bin at a shopping centre shortly before Christmas. In a submission to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC), the ANC stated that Zondo's act, though "understandable" as a response to a recent South African Defence Force raid in Lesotho, was not in line with ANC policy. Zondo was subsequently executed.[11]
> 
> In the 1986 Durban beach-front bombing, a bomb was detonated in a bar, killing three civilians and injuring 69. Robert McBride received the death penalty for this bombing which became known as the "Magoo's Bar bombing". The subsequent Truth and Reconciliation Committee called the bombing a "gross violation of human rights".[12] McBride received amnesty and became a senior police officer.
> 
> In 1987, an explosion outside a Johannesburg court killed three people and injured 10; a court in Newcastle had been attacked in a similar way the previous year, injuring 24. In 1987, a bomb exploded at a military command centre in Johannesburg, killing one person and injuring 68 personnel.
> 
> The bombing campaign continued with attacks on a series of soft targets, including a bank in Roodepoort in 1988, in which four civilians were killed and 18 injured. Also in 1988, a bomb detonation outside a magistrate's court killed three. At the Ellis Park rugby stadium in Johannesburg, a car bomb killed two and injured 37 civilians. A multitude[13] of bombs inWimpy Bar fast food outlets[14] and supermarkets occurred during the late 1980s, killing and wounding many people. Wimpy were specifically targeted because of their perceived rigid enforcements of many Apartheid-era laws, including excluding people of colour from their restaurants. Several other bombings occurred, with smaller numbers of casualties."
> 
> 
> Umkhonto we Sizwe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> But the SA terrorism doesn't fill a bookcase like the Pali terrorists, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Load of bullshit. Here is a list of Palestinian suicide attacks. Remember, this list does NOT include shooting attacks or rocekts:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *1989 (1 attack)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Bus 405 suicide attack* July 6, 1989 Near Kiryat Yearim 16 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1990s[edit]*
> *1993 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Mehola Junction bombing April 16, 1993 Mehola junction 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.[6] Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Beit El car bomb October 4, 1993 Near Beit El 29 injured Hamas member Sulayman Idan was responsible.[7][8]
> *1994 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Afula Bus suicide bombing April 6, 1994 Afula 8 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing April 13, 1994 Hadera 5 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Dizengoff Street bus bombing* October 19, 1994 Tel Aviv 22 Attributed to Hamas.
> Netzarim Junction bicycle bombing November 11, 1994 Netzarim 3 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Jerusalem Binyanei Hauma suicide bombing December 25, 1994 Jerusalem 13 injured Attributed to Hamas.
> *1995 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Beit Lid massacre* January 22, 1995 Beit Lid Junction 21 Two bombers. One detonated at rescue party. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Darom bus attack April 9, 1995 Vicinity of Kfar Darom 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Gan bus 20 bombing July 24, 1995 Ramat Gan 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Eshkol bus bombing August 21, 1995 Jerusalem 4 Police Chief Noam Eisenman was killed. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1996 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Ashkelon bus station bombing February 25, 1996 Ashqelon 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *First Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* February 25, 1996 Jerusalem Central Bus station 26 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Second Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* March 3, 1996 Jaffa street, Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Dizengoff Center suicide bombing* March 4, 1996 Tel Aviv 13 Attributed to Hamas. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1997 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Café Apropo bombing March 21, 1997 Tel Aviv 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1st Mahane Yehuda Market attack* July 30, 1997 Jerusalem main market 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ben Yehuda Street Bombing September 4, 1997 Jerusalem Ben Yehuda Street 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1998 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Kfar Darom bombing October 29, 1998 Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bombing November 6, 1998 Jerusalem 2 20 wounded. Two Islamic Jihad suicide bombers.[9]
> *1999 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Egged bus 960 bombing September 5, 1999 Tveria None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Haifa Central Bus Station bombing September 5, 1999 Haifa None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2000s[edit]*
> *2000 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Gaza bombing October 26, 2000 Gaza Strip 1 injured Youth suicide bomber on bike. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Mahane Yehuda Market attack November 2, 2000 Jerusalem 2 Booby-trapped car. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Kfar Darom bombing November 20, 2000 Gaza Strip 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera main street bombing November 22, 2000 Hadera 2 Booby-trapped car. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mehola bombing December 22, 2000 Mehola Junction 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2001 (40 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Netanya centre bombing January 1, 2001 Netanya 60 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe Bridge bombing January 30, 2001 Tayibe 2 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beit Yisrael bombing February 8, 2001 Jerusalem 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mei Ami junction bombing March 1, 2001 Vadi Ara 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya bombing March 4, 2001 Netanya 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot industrial zone bombing March 27, 2001 Jerusalem 7 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 6 bombing March 27, 2001 French Hill, Jerusalem 28 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mifgash Shalom attack March 28, 2001 Mifgash Shalom gas station, Kfar Saba 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba bombing April 22, 2001 Kfar Saba 1 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Or Yehuda bombing April 23, 2001 Near Ben Gurion Airport 8 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nablus school bus bombing April 29, 2001 Nablus, West Bank None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> HaSharon Mall suicide bombing May 18, 2001 HaSharon shopping mall, Netanya 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera Mall bombing May 25, 2001 Hadera None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing May 25, 2001 Central bus station, Hadera 65 injured 2 Palestinians within a car bomb. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Center bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem None PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Jaffa Road bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Netanya school bombing May 30, 2001 Netanya 8 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Dolphinarium discotheque suicide bombing* June 1, 2001 Tel Aviv 21 Hamas claimed responsibility.[10]
> Dugit bombing June 22, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 Booby trapped car's explosion. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Yehud suburb bombing July 2, 2001 Tel Aviv 6 injured Explosion of two separate bombs. PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Kissufim bombing July 9, 2001 Southern Gaza Strip crossing point None Explosion of two separate bombs. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Binyamina train station suicide bombing July 16, 2001 Binyamina 2 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Moshav Beka'ot bombing August 8, 2001 Northern Jordan Valley 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Sbarro restaurant suicide bombing* August 9, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 15 Carried out by Hamas together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Wall-Street Restaurant bombing August 12, 2001 Kiryat Motzkin 21 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Russian Compound bombing August 21, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem car bombings September 3, 2001 Jerusalem 3 injured Series of car bombs.
> Hanevi'im street bombing September 4, 2001 Jerusalem 20 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nahariya train station suicide bombing September 9, 2001 Nahariya train station 3 Suicide bomber was an Arab Israeli citizen. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Lid junction bombing September 9, 2001 Near Netanya 17 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot neighborhood bombing October 1, 2001 Jerusalem None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Erez Crossing attack October 7, 2001 Erez Passage near Gaza None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kibbutz Shluhot bombing October 7, 2001 Kibbutz Shluhot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Erez Crossing attack November 26, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Egged bus 823 bombing November 29, 2001 Wadi Ara Junction 3 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *Ben Yehuda Street Bombing* December 1, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Haifa bus 16 suicide bombing* December 2, 2001 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hilton Mamilla bombing December 5, 2001 Mamilla, Jerusalem 11 injured Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Hamas.
> Check Post Junction bombing December 9, 2001 Check Post Junction in the direction of Tel Hanan (Haifaarea) 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Neve Dekalim bombing December 12, 2001 Neve Dekalim 4 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2002 (47 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Tel Aviv outdoor mall bombing January 25, 2002 Tel Aviv 25 injured Double Suicide attack, carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Fatah.
> Jaffa Street bombing January 27, 2002 Jerusalem 1 First female suicide bomber in Al-Aqsa Intifada, Wafa Idris. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe bombing January 31, 2002 Tayibe None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Karnei Shomron Mall suicide bombing February 16, 2002 Karnei Shomron, West Bank 3 About 30 injuries (6 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility.[11][12]
> Maale Adumim - Jerusalem road bombing February 18, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Soldier killed by an explosive that was detonated by the driver of the car he was checking. Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigadesclaimed responsibility.
> Efrat supermarket bombing attack February 22, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 1 injured Suicide bomber in supermarket.
> Maccabim bombing February 27, 2002 Maccabim 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Yeshivat Beit Yisrael massacre* March 2, 2002 Yeshiva in Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Egged bus 823 bombing March 5, 2002 Afula 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.[12]
> Ariel hotel lobby bombing March 7, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 15 injured (1 seriously) PFLP claimed responsibility.[12]
> *Café Moment bombing* March 9, 2002 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 22 bombing March 17, 2002 Jerusalem 25 Injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Egged bus 823 bombing March 20, 2002 Vadi Ara, Muzmuz Junction 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> King George Street bombing March 21, 2002 Jerusalem 3 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Passover massacre* March 27, 2002 Netanya 30 Suicide attack on Passover seder in Park Hotel. Carried out by Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Kiryat HaYovel supermarket bombing March 29, 2002 Kiryat Yovel in Jerusalem 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street coffee shop bombing March 30, 2002 Tel Aviv 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Baqa al-Gharbiyah bombing March 30, 2002 Baqa al-Gharbiyah 1 Booby-trapped vehicle that Palestinians tried to sneak into Israel.
> *Matza restaurant suicide bombing* March 31, 2002 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Efrat Medical Center March 31, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 4 injured (1 seriously) Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Roadblock bombing April 1, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Yagur Junction bombing April 10, 2002 Yagur 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Mahane Yehuda Market attack April 12, 2002 Jerusalem 6 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Rishon LeZion bombing* May 7, 2002 Rishon LeZion 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya Market bombing May 19, 2002 Netanya 3 Carried out by Hamas together with PFLP.
> Afula road bombing May 20, 2002 Afula None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rothschild Street bombing May 22, 2002 Rishon Lezion 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Pi Glilot bombing May 23, 2002 North of Tel Aviv None A bomb exploded underneath a fuel truck. The truck burst into flames, but the blaze was quickly contained.
> Studio 49 Disco bombing May 24, 2002 Tel Aviv 5 injured The security guard opened fire on a Palestinian attempting to detonate a car bomb. The Palestinian was killed, but the bomb exploded prematurely, injuring bystanders.
> Petah Tikva Mall bombing May 27, 2002 Petah Tikva 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Megiddo Junction bus bombing* June 5, 2002 Megiddo Junction 17 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Herzliya shawarma restaurant bombing June 11, 2002 Herzliya 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Patt Junction Bus Bombing* June 18, 2002 Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> French Hill Junction massacre June 19, 2002 French Hill, Jerusalem 7 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Immanuel bus attack July 16, 2002 Emmanuel-Bnei Brak bus 189 9 Detonation of an explosive device and shooting. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Neve Shaanan Street bombing July 17, 2002 Southern Tel Aviv 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nevi'im Street bombing July 30, 2002 Jerusalem 5 injured Apparently the bomb exploded prematurely.
> Hebrew University massacre July 31, 2002 Hebrew University, Jerusalem 9 Included American and French casualties. Bomber was from East Jerusalem. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Meron Junction Bus 361 attack August 4, 2002 Meron Junction 9 Arab bomber with Israeli citizenship. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Umm al-Fahm bombing August 5, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 injured The Palestinian exploded in a taxi killing himself and wounding an Israeli-Arab driver from Nazareth.
> 2nd Umm al-Fahm bombing September 18, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street bus bombing September 19, 2002 bus 4, near the Great Synagogue, Tel Aviv 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Geha road bombing October 10, 2002 Bar-Ilan interchange, Geha road 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Karkur junction suicide bombing* October 21, 2002 Carcur Junction 14 2 Suicide bombers used a booby-trapped jeep with 100 kg TNT. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Sonol gas station bombing October 27, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 3 Victims killed while trying to prevent the Palestinian from detonating the bomb. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba shopping mall bombing November 4, 2002 Kfar Saba 2 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Kiryat Menachem bus bombing* November 21, 2002 Kiryat Menahem, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2003 (23 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Tel-Aviv central bus station massacre* January 5, 2003 Southern Tel Aviv 23 Carried out by two members of the Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, with the help of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing* March 5, 2003 Carmeliya neighborhood, Haifa 17 Carried out by Hamas member and attributed to Hamas, yet never acknowledged.
> London Cafe bombing March 30, 2003 Netanya 54 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba train station bombing April 24, 2003 Kfar Saba 1 13 injured (2 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility jointly with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.[12][13]
> Mike's Place suicide bombing April 30, 2003 Mike's Place pub, Tel Aviv 3 Carried out by Hamas using a British Muslim citizen of Pakistani descent and together with al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Gross square attack May 17, 2003 Gross square, Hebron, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bus 6 bombing May 18, 2003 Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Kfar Darom bombing May 19, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 injured A Palestinian suicide bomber riding a bicycle blew up himself next to a military jeep. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Afula mall bombing May 19, 2003 Afula shopping center 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netzarim bus bombing May 22, 2003 Netzarim, Gaza Strip 9 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Davidka Square bus bombing* June 11, 2003 Downtown Jerusalem 17 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Sdei Trumot bombing June 19, 2003 Moshav Sdei Trumot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Yavetz bombing July 7, 2003 Kfar Yavetz 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ariel bus station bombing August 12, 2003 Ariel, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rosh HaAyin bombing August 12, 2003 Rosh HaAyin 1
> *Shmuel HaNavi bus bombing* August 19, 2003 Shmuel Hanavi, Jerusalem 23 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tzrifin bus stop attack September 9, 2003 Bus stop near Tzrifin army base 9 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Café Hillel bombing September 9, 2003 Hillel Cafe, Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Maxim restaurant suicide bombing* October 4, 2003 Haifa 21 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem bombing October 9, 2003 Tulkarem, West Bank 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Hanoun Junction bombing October 15, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were part of a US diplomatic convoy.
> Azzoun bombing November 3, 2003 Azzoun, West Bank 1 injured Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Geha Interchange bus stop bombing December 25, 2003 Geha Junction 4 Over 20 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][13]
> *2004 (17 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 3rd Erez Crossing attack January 14, 2004 Gaza Strip 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed joint responsibility.
> *Gaza Street bus bombing* January 29, 2004 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Liberty Bell Park bus bombing February 22, 2004 Liberty Bell Garden, Jerusalem 8 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade claimed responsibility.
> 4th Erez Crossing attack March 6, 2004 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were Palestinian policemen who died in a shooting spree and suicide car bomb attack. Two of the vehicles exploded on the Palestinian side of the crossing. Four Palestinians were killed. There were no IDF casualties. Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the military wing of Fatahclaimed responsibility.
> *Ashdod Port massacre* March 14, 2004 Port of Ashdod 10 Double suicide bombing. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> 5th Erez Crossing attack April 17, 2004 Erez Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> Deir al-Balah suicide attack April 26, 2004 Gaza Strip 2 The victims were Palestinians killed when a suicide bomber detonated himself on the way to carry out an attack in Israel.
> Beka'ot checkpoint bombing May 22, 2004 Beka'ot checkpoint,Jordan Valley, West Bank 1 injured PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][14]
> Tel Aviv bus stop bombing July 11, 2004 Tel Aviv 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia checkpoint attack August 11, 2004 Kalandia, West Bank 2 The victims were Palestinian bystanders. 18 people (including six Border Policemen) were injured.
> *Beersheba bus bombings* August 31, 2004 Downtown Beershebaon buses 7 and 12 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Baka al-Sharkiyeh checkpoint attack September 8, 2004 Near the Green Lineborder with the West Bank None Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia Gate suicide bombing September 14, 2004 South of Kalandia,West Bank 2 injured A suicide bomber riding on a bicycle blew himself up near an armored IDF jeep at an agricultural gate.
> French Hill Junction bombing September 22, 2004 French Hill, Jerusalem 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Sinai bombings* October 7, 2004 Sinai peninsula,Egypt 34 Suicide bombing at two Sinai holiday resorts frequented by Israeli tourists: thirty-one died at the Taba Hilton and three at Ras a-Satan. Among the dead were 12 Israelis; over 120 were wounded. The attack was masterminded by Iyad Saleh and carried out by a Palestinian group.
> Carmel Market bombing November 1, 2004 Tel Aviv 3 Over 30 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][15]
> Karni Crossing attack December 7, 2004 Karni Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 An IDF soldier of the Oketz canine unit was killed by a bomb, along with his dog, when a booby-trapped chicken coup exploded northwest of the Karni Crossing. Four soldiers were wounded in the exchange of fire while evacuating him. Hamas claimed responsibility for the attack.
> *2005 (9 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Morag attack January 12, 2005 Morag, Southern Gaza Strip 1 One Israeli civilian was killed and three IDF soldiers wounded when a bomb was detonated against a military vehicle patrolling the route near Morag. Two Palestinians were killed by IDF forces. The area was booby-trapped with explosive devices, in addition to the bomb that exploded. Palestinian Islamic Jihadclaimed responsibility.
> Karni border crossing attack January 13, 2005 Karni crossing, Gaza Strip 6 Carried out together by Hamas with Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and Popular Resistance Committees.
> Gush Katif checkpoint attack January 18, 2005 Gush Katif, Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Stage Club bombing February 25, 2005 Tel Aviv sea promenade 5 Carried out together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and with Hizballah involvement.
> 1st HaSharon Mall suicide bombing July 12, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beersheba central bus station bombing August 28, 2005 Beersheba 50 injured, 2 critically Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Hadera Market bombing October 26, 2005 Hadera 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd HaSharon Mall suicide bombing December 5, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem roadblock bombing December 29, 2005 NearTulkarem,West Bank 3 One Israeli soldier was killed when a Palestinian en route to carry out an attack in Israel was discovered and detonated himself at a checkpoint. A second intended suicide bomber was also killed in the blast as well as the driver and a third passenger. Three soldiers and seven Palestinians were also wounded.
> *2006 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing January 19, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 31 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kedumim bombing March 30, 2006 Kdumim, West Bank 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *2nd Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing* April 17, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 11 68 injured. Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *2007 (1 bombing)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Eilat bakery bombing January 29, 2007 Eilat 3 Both Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claim joint responsibility.
> *2008 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Dimona bombing February 4, 2008 Dimona 1 9 injuries. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades together with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).[16]
> Kerem Shalom suicide bombing April 19, 2008 Kerem Shalom border crossing, Gaza Strip 13 injured Three Palestinian suicide bombers broke through the border fence to attack the Kerem Shalom IDF post, blowing themselves up and wounding several Israeli soldiers. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooooo..., Israel has not reason to need security concerns with the palestinians
> 
> They are the sweetest most gentle and friendly people on the face of the earth.  They wouldn't harm a flea.  Violence is not in their nature.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct! We finally agree on something, it's just disgusting they are routinely brutalised, oppressed and killed by the Zionist Israeli colonisers. Want to know about real life amongst Palestinians in "Greater Israel" read this: Extreme Rambling Walking Israel s Separation Barrier. For Fun. Amazon.co.uk Mark Thomas 9780091927806 Books
Click to expand...






 Why it is just islamonazi pallywood propaganda


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides having carried far more operations against the white-ruled Government than the Palestinians could ever dream of, the ANC also regularly attacked en-masse from outside South Africa where they were hosted by South Africa's neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANC-2nd Submission to TRC - APPENDIX FOUR
> 
> Please note:
> 
> Information in this list was drawn from press reports and the Annual Surveys of the SAIRR. These are not MK records. There are probably omissions and errors, due to censorship during the apartheid era and other difficulties in collecting information of this nature.
> 
> 1960s Details are not available, but it is estimated that the MK High Command co-ordinated over 190 acts of sabotage between October 1961 and July 1963. There were no deaths or injuries.
> 
> 1976: Note: a study by Tom Lodge of the University of the Witwatersrand estimated that there were 150 MK attacks between 1976 - 1982
> 
> 30/11/76 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Transvaal Two SAP killed as arrested cadres escape custody, throwing grenade into SAP vehicle
> 
> 1977
> 
> 08/01/77 Economic: railway line near Soweto
> 
> 15/06/1977 Unplanned actions/skirmish with SAP: Two civilians killed in warehouse in Goch Street during unplanned panic reaction when cadres realised they were being followed by SAP; two cadres captured; Monty Motlaung beaten so badly by SAP he was brain damaged; Solomon Mahlangu hanged
> 
> I wonder how many times the death toll in Gaza was exaggerated for the media? My guess is every single time, since , you know, Hamas picks and chooses wh
> 24/02/77 SAP buildings: Daveyton SAP station Bomb causes structural damage; no injuries
> 
> 15/07/77 Economic: Umlazi/ Durban Damage to railway line
> 
> 26/07/77 Skirmish with SAP: Vosloorus One cadre killed
> 
> 26/07/77 Skirmish with SAP: Dobsonville One cadre killed, 2 SAP injured
> 
> 09/09/77 SAP SB personnel: Leonard Nkosi; turned ANC cadre killed.
> 
> 27/10/77 SAP personnel: Bophutatswana; Three cadres killed by SAP after throwing a at a police patrol; 1 SAP injured
> 
> 02/11/77 Skirmish with SAP: near Pongola One cadre killed, 1 SAP injured
> 
> ??/11/77 Economic: railway at Dunswart & Apex Train driver slightly injured
> 
> 12/12/77 SAP building: Germiston police station Structural damage
> 
> 1978
> 
> ??/01/78 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Former ANC member (Steve Mtshali) who turned state witness in various trials; shot and wounded
> 
> ??/02/78 Skirmish with SAP: near Swaziland border Two SAP killed
> 
> 02/02/78 SAP building: Daveyton police station Structural damage
> 
> 01/03/78 Skirmish with SAP: Witkleigat area No details
> 
> 10/03/78 Government buildings: Bantu Affairs Admin. Board, Port Elizabeth Bomb explodes outside offices; One civilian killed, three injured
> 
> ??/04/78 SAP personnel: Swaziland border Cadres ambush SAP patrol; two SAP wounded
> 
> 14/04/78 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Former deputy president of  the ANC in the Transvaal (Abel Mthembu) turned state witness at the Pretoria ANC trial
> 
> 25/06/78 SAP Personnel: Det-Sgt Chapi Hlubi shot dead
> 
> 21/08/78 BOSS personnel: B. Mayeza; shot dead in Umlazi
> 
> ??/12/78 Government buildings: Soweto Community Council Bomb damages offices
> 
> 1979
> 
> 1979 Economic: Sasol Oil Refineries Massive structural damage
> 
> 1979 SAP building: Orlando police station attacked
> 
> 14/01/79 Skirmish with SAP: farm near Zeerust; Seven cadres clash with SAP; I captured, others escape over Botswana border
> 
> 23/01/79 Economic: near New Canada station Explosion damages railway
> 
> 24/01/79 Economic: railway between Fort Beaufort and King Williamstown Large quantity of explosives on line found and defused
> 
> February 1979 SAP SB personnel: Sgt Benjamin Letlako shot dead in Katlehong
> 
> April 1979 Economic: railway near Soweto Explosives discovered and defused
> 
> 05/05/79 SAP personnel/building: Moroka SAP Station Cadres open fire in charge office; 1 SAP killed, 3 injured; 3 civilians injured; extensive damage caused by grenades in offices
> 
> June 1979 Economic: railway in Eastern Transvaal Explosives found, defused
> 
> November 1979 SAP building/personnel: Orlando SAP Station Cadres open fire, hurl grenades into charge office; 2 SAP killed, 2 SAP wounded; pamphlets distributed
> 
> November 1979 SAP SB personnel: Lt Magezi Ngobeni; grenades thrown into home; 5 children wounded
> 
> December 1979 Economic: railway near Alice Explosion damages line
> 
> 1980
> 
> 1980 SAP building: Booysens police station Damage to building
> 
> 14/01/80 SAP building/ support for community resistance: Soekmekaar SAP Station Little damage; minor injury to one SAP; local community involved in struggle against forced removal
> 
> 1980 Skirmish with SAP: Meadowlands No details
> 
> ??/03/80 Skirmish with SAP: Bophutatswana Two cadres killed, one escapes
> 
> 04/04/80 SAP buildings & personnel: Booysens SAP Station Attack with grenades, rocket launchers, AKs causes damage, no injuries
> 
> June 1980 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Tennyson Makiwane Expelled ANC official; shot dead
> 
> 01/06/80 Economic: Sasol 1,2 and Natref Eight fuel tanks destroyed in series of blasts; no injuries; R58-m damage
> 
> August 1980 SAP SB Personnel: Det-Sgt TG Zondi; shot at in Sobantu Village; uninjured
> 
> 15/10/80 Economic/support for community resistance: Railway line in Dube blown up; Soweto community had called for a stayaway previous day to protest against rent increases, visit by Koornhof
> 
> 29/10/80 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board Two grenades cause extensive damage, injure security guard and friend
> 
> 30/10/80 Government residence: Port Elizabeth House of Transkei consul damaged with bomb; no injuries
> 
> 21/11/80 Skirmish with SAP: Chiawelo; cadre killed, SAP injure child
> 
> 1981
> 
> According to the SAIRR, between January and October 1981 there were at least 40 ANC guerilla attacks in urban areas; there were 17 between July 1979 and June 1980.
> 
> 1981 Skirmish with SAP: house in Chiawelo; One cadre killed; possible SAP casualties
> 
> 1981 SAP building: Wonderboom SAP station No details
> 
> 1981 Economic: Capital Park sub-station Damage by limpet mine
> 
> 1981 SAP building:Mabopane SAP station Two dead (no details)
> 
> 1981 Economic: Rosslyn sub-station Damage by limpet mines; Two injuries
> 
> 14/04/81 Economic: Richards Bay / Vryheid line 20km railway destroyed, coal trucks derailed
> 
> 21/04/81 Economic: power station, in Durban Two transformers destroyed by limpet mines
> 
> May 1981 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Hoedspruit Railways policeman killed with grenade
> 
> 06/05/81 Economic/ Republic Day protests: railway in Hoedspruit area Line damaged
> 
> 21/05/81 Economic/Republic Day protests: PE rail link to Johannesburg and Cape Town Line damaged by explosion
> 
> 25/05/81: Series of actions in support of Republic Day protests:
> 
> Propaganda: pamphlet bomb in Durban;
> 
> SAP building: Fort Jackson SAP station;
> 
> Economic: railway line near Soweto
> 
> Economic: railway line on Natal South Coast
> 
> Economic: powerlines cut in Vrede, OFS
> 
> 27/05/81 SADF buildings: recruiting office, Durban Destroyed in explosion
> 
> 01/06/81 Firebombs at three PFP offices, Johannesburg No injuries
> 
> 04/06/81 SAP building: SAP station, Johannesburg SAP building: SAP station, Meyerton
> 
> 11/06/81 Economic: railway line Natal North coast
> 
> 16/6/81 Economic: railway line near East London
> 
> 28/06/81 Economic: railway near Empangeni
> 
> 03/07/81 Economic: fuel storage dept, Alberton Limpet mine defused
> 
> 21/07/81 Economic: power supply; Pretoria, Middelburg, Ermelo At least six explosions at three installations
> 
> 11/08/81 SADF personnel & buildings: Voortrekkerhoogte Military Base Damage by rocket attack
> 
> 19/08/81 Economic: railway line near East London
> 
> 02/09/81 SAP buildings & personnel: Mabopane SAP station Two SAP, two civilians (one a child) killed
> 
> 12/09/81 Economic: main railway line, Delville Wood, Durban Explosion damages line
> 
> 10/10/81 Economic: Durban railway station Government buildings: Durban offices, Dept. Co-operation and Development Four injuries; no details
> 
> 21/10/81 Economic: Transformer in Evander destroyed Economic: Sasol III water pipeline, Secunda
> 
> 26/10/81 SAP buildings & personnel: Sibasa SAP station Two SAP killed, station destroyed
> 
> 01/11/81 SADF buildings & personnel: Jeppes Reef House near Swaziland border occupied by SADF Destroyed in rocket/grenade attack
> 
> 09/11/81 Government buildings: Orlando Magistrates Court Explosion; no details
> 
> 12/11/81 Economic: Rosslyn power substation, Pretoria Damage by 4 limpet mines
> 
> 09/12/81 Government buildings: office of Chief Commissioner, Department of Co-operation and Development, Cape Town
> 
> 14/12/81 Economic: Pretoria power sub-station bombed
> 
> 23/12/81 Government buildings: E. Cape Admin. Board, Duncan Village No details
> 
> 26/12/81 SAP buildings: Wonderboompoort SAP station No details
> 
> 1982
> 
> According to the SAIRR, there were at least 26 sabotage attacks by the ANC between December 1981 and November 1982; 13 suspected ANC cadres were killed in shoot-outs with the SAP. According to the SAP, there were 39 acts of insurgency in 1982.
> 
> 21/05/81 Government buildings: Port Natal Administration Board, Pinetown bombed Government buildings: Offices of Dept. Coloured Affairs, Durban
> 
> 07/01/82 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board, Soweto Bomb damages office
> 
> 12/05/82 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board. Soweto Bomb damages offices again
> 
> 20/03/82 Government buildings: Langa Commissioners Court Damaged in explosion
> 
> 28/05/82 Economic: Fuel depot and power transformer, Hectorspruit Damaged by limpet mine
> 
> 03/06/82 Economic: railway near Dube Damaged in explosion
> 
> 04/06/82 Government buildings: offices of Presidents Council, Cape Town Bomb explodes in lift shaft of building housing these offices; one killed
> 
> 28/06/82 Economic: railway depot at Vryheid Damaged in explosion
> 
> 28/06/82 Economic: Scheepersnek: Two bombs cause extensive damage to railway depot, pump station, stores, vehicles; Durban-Witwatersrand oil pipeline shattered SAP & Government buildings: Port Elizabeth; Station Commanders office and New Law Courts damagedJuly 1982Government buildings: PE court building
> 
> 28/08/82 SADF buildings: Umvoti Mounted Rifles Army Camp, Red Hill, Durban Extensive damage to building and three SADF vehicles
> 
> September 1982 Skirmish with SAP: Boksburg Two cadres killed
> 
> 24/09/82 Economic: railway bridge near Upington Explosives placed; no details
> 
> October 1982 Skirmishes with SAP: KwaZulu One SAP SB member killed; one cadre killed
> 
> 26/10/82 Government buildings: Drakensberg Administration. Board, Pietermaritzburg Three bombs explode
> 
> November 1982 SAP personnel: W/O P. Selepe, Mamelodi killed; gave evidence in many trials
> 
> 08/11/82 Economic: Mobil fuel storage depot, Mkuze Blast causes severe damageDecember 1982Personnel actively assisting SAP: B. Hlapane
> 
> 13-14/11/82 Skirmishes with SAP: Piet Retief Two SAP seriously wounded
> 
> 18-19/12/82 Economic: Koeberg nuclear power station Massive damage in four explosions; no injuries
> 
> 20-21/11/82 SADF/SAP installation & personnel: SAP rural station & temporary SADF garrison at Tonga Rocket attack seriously injures two SADF personnel
> 
> 31/12/82 Government building / SAP building: Johannesburg Magistrates court (200m from John Vorster Square) Explosion; no details
> 
> 1983
> 
> 1983 Economic: line near Phomolong station Damage to railway line
> 
> 1983 SADF building: offices in Marshall Street Structural damage
> 
> 1983 Economic: pylon in Denneboom Structural damage
> 
> 1983 SAP personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on patrol; no injuries
> 
> 26/01/83 Government buildings: New Brighton Community Council offices Building extensively damaged; one dead, five injured
> 
> 30/01/83 Government buildings: Pietermarizburg Supreme Court Explosion; no details
> 
> 10/02/83 Economic: Richards Bay area 500 hectares burned in arson attack
> 
> 11/02/83 Government Buildings: Drakensberg Admin. Board Offices Explosion, no details
> 
> 08/02/83 Skirmishes with SADF: Paulpietersburg No details
> 
> 20/02/83 Economic: Pelindaba Nuclear Research Station Set on fire; no details
> 
> 21/03/83 Government buildings: Supreme Court, Pietermaritzburg Explosion, no details
> 
> 21/04/83 Government buildings: Supreme Court, Pietermaritzburg Second explosion; no details
> 
> May 1983 Skirmish with SADF: Botswana border Four cadres, one SADF killed
> 
> May 1983 Government buildings: Roodepoort; Offices of Dept. Internal Affairs Damaged in two explosions: R250 000 damage
> 
> 20/05/83 SADF personnel and building: Nineteen killed (2 MK, 11 SAAF officers) in car bomb at entrance to SAAF HQ, opposite building housing military intelligence personnel; 217 injured (number of military/ civilian injuries unclear
> 
> 17/06/83 Economic: pylon at New Canada station SAP defuse bomb
> 
> 28/06/83 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Roodepoort Explosion; no details July 1983Economic: Sasol plant, Secunda Minor damage
> 
> 07/07/83 Government buildings: Durban Supreme Court Two bombs defused
> 
> 07/07/83 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Roodepoort; SAP building: Roodepoort Bombs detonate at 00h40 causing structural damage
> 
> 06/08/83 Armed propaganda: Bomb explodes at Temple Israel, Hillbrow, before Marais Steyn due to speak there; no injuries
> 
> 20/08/83 Economic: substation near Mamelodi Explosion causes damage of R100 000 26/08/83Government buildings: Ciskei consular generals offices, Carlton Centre Limpet mines explode at 18h50; one injured
> 
> 08/09/83 Economic: electrical sub-stations, Johannesburg area Two (Randburg and Sandton) bombed
> 
> 11/09/83 Economic: substations at Bryanston North and Fairland Limpet mines cause structural damage
> 
> 12/09/83 Government buildings: Ciskei offices in Pretoria Limpet mine planted after hours causes structural damage
> 
> 13/09/83 Economic/support of industrial action: Rowntree factory, Umbilo Bomb blast at 19h45; structural damage
> 
> 29/09/83 Economic: pylon in Vereeniging Police defuse explosives
> 
> 11/10/83 Economic/SADF personnel: Warmbaths; Mines explode at 02h20; extensively damage large fuel storage tanks, three rail tankers, one road tanker; two devices set to explode 1 hour later found on door of Civil Defence office; no injuries. PW Botha due to speak in Warmbaths.
> 
> 14/10/83 Economic: two electricity pylons, Pietermaritzburg Mines explode at 02h00, 03h00
> 
> 01/11/83 Economic: Durban Buses at municipal bus depot damaged by bomb at midnightEconomic: Germiston Railway line bombed Economic: Springs SAP defuses bomb on railway lineSAP building/personnel: Durban SAP workshop Bombed; no details
> 
> 02/11/83 SAP vehicles: Wentworth; Explosion at 02h55 damages vehicles in SAP mobile store and adjacent student residence (Alan Taylor Residence)
> 
> 03/11/83 Economic: Bosmont railway station Damaged by bomb Economic: bus depot near DurbanSAP buildings: SAP store near Durban 22/11/83 Economic: Durban Pylons damaged by two explosions
> 
> 03/11/83 Economic: railway line, Bosmont/Newclare railway line damaged in explosion railway line near Germiston damaged by explosion railway line near Springs; explosives defused
> 
> 03 or 07/12/83 Government building: office of Department of Community Development, Bree Street., Johannesburg Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 08/12/83 Economic: railway 1km from Bloemfontein Locomotive and two trucks derailed
> 
> 12/12/83 Government buildings: offices of Dept Community Development and Commissioners Court, Johannesburg Severe damage in limpet mine explosion; seven injured
> 
> 15/12/83 Government buildings: offices of Dept Foreign Affairs, Johannesburg Seven injured in explosion SADF buildings: Natal Command HQ Three bombs explode on beach front nearby; no damage
> 
> 19/12/83 Government Buildings: KwaMashu township offices Explosion causes R60 thousand damage
> 
> 1984
> 
> According to the Institute for Strategic Studies, Pretoria, there were 44 MK attacks during this year.
> 
> 1984 Skirmish with SAP: Mapetla One cadre killed; no SAP injuries
> 
> 1984 Skirmish with SAP: SAP ambush, Jabulani One cadre killed, one injured
> 
> 04/01/84 Skirmish with SAP: Mamelodi One cadre killed
> 
> 03/02/84 Government buildings: Ciskei consulate, Durban Offices destroyed in explosion
> 
> 23/02/84 Economic: Escom installation, Georgetown Slight damaged caused by explosion
> 
> 29/02/84 Economic: Mandini Power Station Bomb explodes; no information SAP building: Mandini SAP station Bombed; no details
> 
> 11/03/84 Economic: Mobil fuel depot, Ermelo; Four explosions, extensive damage, five storage tanks destroyed; no injuries
> 
> 12/03/84 Skirmishes with SAP: area unknown Two SAP seriously injured
> 
> April 1984 Skirmish with SAP: De Deur Onecadre killed
> 
> 05/04/84 Government buildings: Transkei consulate in Botshabelo Explosion destroys offices
> 
> 12/05/84 Government buildings: Durban, Trust Bank; Explosion causes extensive damage to offices of Dept. Internal Affairs and Durban HQ of SA. Railways Police injured
> 
> 13/05/84 Economic: Mobil Oil Refinery, Durban; Cadres set fire to refinery in RPG.7 attack; running skirmish lasting several hours ends when car in which cadres were travelling is followed to construction site by police; all were killed along with three labourers who burned to death when paint store set alight in the battle. 4 SAP also injured.
> 
> 16/05/84 SAP personnel: Jabulani; Explosion destroys two private vehicles belonging to SAP members outside Jabulani SAP station
> 
> 18/05/84 Economic: railway near Lenasia Damaged by explosion
> 
> 06/06/84 Economic: petrol rail tankers, Merewent, Durban Four mines damage railway / defused (unclear)
> 
> 08/06/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ndwedwe Two cadres killed in running gunfight with SAP
> 
> 21/06/84 Economic: substation, Berea (Durban) Explosion damages substation, disrupts supply
> 
> 12/07/84 SAP personnel: Jabulani SAP vehicle attacked; one SAP killed, one injured
> 
> 28/07/84 Government buildings: SA Railways Police charge office, KwaMashu Attacked with hand grenades
> 
> 03/08/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ellisras area; one cadre killed Details unclear
> 
> 7/08/84 Property of government personnel: Extensive damage to Tshabalala Dry Cleaners, Soweto Economic: Glenmore, Durban Escom sub-station destroyed
> 
> 12/08/84 Government buildings: Department of Internal Affairs, Johannesburg Explosion causes minor damage
> 
> 16/08/84 SAP buildings/personnel: SAP HQ Soweto East; Roodepoort City Centre Building Two mines destroy the second and third floors of building, injure District Commander, four SAP, two civilians; R260 000 damage\
> 
> 17/08/84 Skirmish with SAP: Mapetla Cadre resisting arrest killed
> 
> 23/08/84 Government departments: DET, Booysens Explosions destroy 4th floor at 18h30
> 
> 24/08/84 Government buildings: SA Railways Police Regional offices, Dept Internal Affairs offices in Anchor Life Building Bomb explodes at 17h30; two civilians and four Railways Police injured
> 
> 03/09/84 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Johannesburg Explosion at 16h07; four injured
> 
> 05/09/84 Economic: Escom sub-station, Rustenberg; Explosion destroys installations, disrupts power to Rustenberg and large area of Bophutatswana.
> 
> 13/09/84 Economic: Escom sub-station, Durban Limpet mines cause damage
> 
> 14/09/84 Government Buildings: Department of Community Development, Krugersdorp Bomb at 17h00 causes damage
> 
> 11/12/84 Economic: railway near Durban Explosion damages line, goods train damaged
> 
> 14/12/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ingwavuma One cadre killed, one SAP injured
> 
> 25/12/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ingwavuma Cadre killed
> 
> 1985
> 
> According to the Institute for Strategic Studies, Pretoria, there were 136 MK attacks during this year, a 209% increase compared with figures for 1984.
> 
> ??/01/85 Skirmish with SAP: Nongoma Three cadres, 1 SAP killed
> 
> ??/03/85 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Limpet mine destroys SAP vehicle; no injuries
> 
> ??/03/85 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Transvaal Two cadres killed, one captured
> 
> ??/03/85 SAP SB personnel: Tembisa Grenade attack on unnamed SB members home; no details
> 
> 22/03/85 Skirmish with SAP unit: Bushbuckridge Two cadres killed
> 
> ??/04/85 Economic: Escom sub-station, Durban Parking attendant killed
> 
> 02/05/85 Economic/ support for workers: explosion at Anglo American and Anglovaal, Johannesburg R170 thousand structural damage caused. Both had engaged in mass dismissals of mine workers
> 
> 09/05/85 SAP personnel: two grenade attacks in Pretoria townships No details
> 
> 15/05/85 SAP building & personnel: Brakpan SAP barracks Three explosions; no details
> 
> 15/05/85 Government buildings: Brakpan Commissioners court and offices of Messenger of the court Attacks on the morning of the funeral of Andries Raditsela who had died in detention
> 
> 30/05/85 SADF building: Military Medical Centre, Johannesburg Limpet mine causes structural damage
> 
> 31/05/85 SADF building/personnel: Southern Cross Fund offices Fourteen injured
> 
> ??/05/85 SAP personnel: GaRankuwa SAP member killed by suspected insurgents
> 
> ??/06/85 Government buildings: Lamontville Three limpet mines explode at Natalia Development Board
> 
> ??/06/85 SAP buildings: Umlazi SAP station Three limpet mines explode; no details
> 
> ??/06/85 Economic: Durban Escom sub-station damaged by explosion
> 
> ??/06/85 Economic/support of worker struggle: AECI offices, Johannesburg Bomb damages offices; company was involved in labour dispute
> 
> ??/06/85 SAP personnel Mmabatho: policeman who fired on crowd killed by alleged insurgents
> 
> //?06/85 Economic: Umtata Explosion destroys Transkei Development Corporation bulk fuel depot; disrupted water and power supplies
> 
> ??/06/85 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Attack on home of Rajbansi with petrol bombs and hand grenades; no injuries Government personnel: Attack on home of former Gugulethu town councillor; no details
> 
> ??/07/85 Economic: Durban Limpet mines destroy sub-station
> 
> ??/07/85 Skirmish with SAP: roadblock near East London Two cadres, one SAP killed in shootout
> 
> ??/07/85 SAP personnel: Soweto Group dubbed the Suicide Squad attacks home of two Soweto policemen
> 
> ??/07/85 Support for worker struggles: Umlazi Hand grenade damages bakery in Umlazi where workers were on strike
> 
> ??/07/85 Government personnel: hand grenade attack on former community councillor in Gugulethu
> 
> ??/08/85 Home of MP Barend Andrews attacked with hand grenade No injuries
> 
> 02/08/85 Skirmish with SAP: roadblock near Mount Ruth Two cadres, one SAP killed
> 
> 10/08/85 Economic: petrol bowser, East London fuel depot SAP defuse limpet mine
> 
> ??/10/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town; Shots fired at police patrol; two incidents of attacks on police with hand grenades; no further details
> 
> ??/10/85 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Home of SAP member attacked with hand grenade
> 
> ??/11/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town Four people including SAP officer and wife, railways policeman, killed in various hand grenade attacks; total of 20 such attacks recorded by this time say SAP.
> 
> ??/11/85 SADF personnel: Cape Town Three SADF injured in grenade attacks
> 
> ??/11/85 Economic: Central Johannesburg Building housing Institute of Bankers damaged in blast
> 
> ??/11/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town Two grenade attacks on homes of SAP personnel SAP buildings: Manenberg SAP Station Vehicles damaged in grenade attack
> 
> ??/11/85 Economic: Sasol 2 and 3 Rocket attack; three cadres killed by SAP
> 
> ??/11/85 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: Soutpansberg area Anti-tank mine explodes; four SADF, four others injured
> 
> ??/11/85 Skirmish with Bophutatswana Police: Four cadres killed, two cadres injured
> 
> ??/12/85 Economic: Bus depot Umlazi No details
> 
> 6/12/85 SAP personnel: police patrol in Soweto One SAP injured by grenade 08/12/85 SAP personnel: Chesterville Home of SAP member bombed; no details
> 
> 13/12/85 SADF personnel: troop carrier in Messina One soldier injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> ??/12/85 Skirmish with SADF: near Botswana border One SADF killed
> 
> ??/12/85 Government buildings: Chatsworth Magistrates Court; Limpet mine explodes at 18h00; structural damage
> 
> 14/12/85 Skirmish with SAP: Chiawelo One cadre killed
> 
> 17/12/85 Economic/support of industrial action: Limpet mine explodes at 03h00; damages eight buses, PUTCO Fleetline depot, Umlazi
> 
> 19/12/85 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: Wiepe area One farmer or civilian injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> 20/12/85 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: Messina Six killed in anti-tank mine explosion in game farm
> 
> 23/12/85 Cadre response to state brutality: Five civilians killed, 40 injured in Amanzimtoti shopping centre blast; attempted warning failed; Andrew Zondo hanged.
> 
> 29/12/85 Propaganda: pamphlet bomb, Durban Defused by SAP
> 
> 1986: In Parliament in February 1987, Adriaan Vlok refused to disclose the number or nature of incidents of sabotage, armed attacks and explosions that had occurred during 1986 as this was not in the interests of the safety of the Republic. According to the Institute of Strategic Studies at the University of Pretoria, there were 230 incidents of insurgency during the year, a 69,1% increase over the 136 incidents in 1985.
> 
> ??/??/86 SAP personnel: home attacked in Springs One person injured in grenade and AK attack
> 
> ??/??/86 Economic: Springs railway station Limpet mine damages building
> 
> ??/??/86 SAP personnel: Vosloorus No details
> 
> ??/01/86 SADF/ Personnel actively supporting SADF: Ellisras area near Botswana border Two killed in anti-tank mine explosion; no details
> 
> January 1986 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadre throws grenade at 3 SAP members; cadre killed; no details
> 
> 04/01/86 SADF/personnel actively assisting SADF: Stockpoort (Botswana border) Two killed and two injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> 05/01/86 Skirmishes with SAP: roadblock on East London /King Williamstown road One SAP killed, one cadre killed
> 
> 04/02/86 SADF personnel: Gugulethu Four SADF injured when grenade thrown into their military vehicle
> 
> 07/01/86 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Soweto Grenade thrown at Railways policeman
> 
> 06/01/86 Skirmish with SAP: near East London One cadre killed
> 
> 08/01/86 Economic: Pretoria sub-station Damaged by explosion
> 
> 09//01/86 Economic/ SAP personnel: Durban Limpet damages substation in Jacobs, 21h15; second limpet explodes kills one SAP, injures three - five SAP (or one SAP, two engineers)
> 
> 18/01/86 Economic: substation in Westville, Durban Two limpets damage substation
> 
> 20/01/86 Economic/SAP personnel: Four limpets damage pylon near Durban 20h45; fifth probably aimed at SAP explodes later; no injuries
> 
> 24/01/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Sgt Makhulu killed in grenade attack on his home
> 
> ??/02/86 SADF personnel: Gugulethu Buffel attacked with grenade; four SADF injured slightly
> 
> 01/02/86 SAP personnel: Lamontville Grenade thrown at patrol; one SAP injured
> 
> 09/02/86 SAP personnel: UmlaziLimpet mine destroys two SAP vehicles at Umlazi SAP station when parked after returning from riot patrol; no injuries
> 
> 19/02/86 SAP personnel: Cambridge East SAP station; Explosion in toilet block near Radio Control room; no injures
> 
> February 1986 Skirmish with SAP: near Port Elizabeth; Two cadres killed, two SAP injured
> 
> February 1986 Economic: Durban Explosion at Durban sub-station; no details
> 
> 12/02/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: near Messina Bakkie detonates anti-tank mine; no injuries
> 
> 2/02/86 Skirmishes with SADF: near Alldays One SADF, one cadre killed
> 
> 16/02/86 SADF personnel: Mamelodi Casspir severely damaged by anti-tank landmine
> 
> 17/02/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Zwide Two SAP killed, two cadres killed, one arrested SAP personnel: area unknown One SAP injured when vehicle hit by 10 bullets
> 
> ??/02/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Zola, Soweto Cadre blows up two SAP, kills self with grenade
> 
> ??/02/86 Economic: De Deur Limpet causes structural damage to substation 01/03/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Port Elizabeth or Grahamstown One SAP seriously injured, cadre killed
> 
> 03/03/896 Skirmishes with SAP: Gugulethu Police execute seven cadres
> 
> 04/03/86 SAP building/personnel: John Vorster Square Two SAP members, two civilians injured in explosion on 3rd floor
> 
> 07/03/86 SAP building/personnel: Hillbrow SAP Station Limpet found and detonated by SAP
> 
> 15/03/86 Government buildings: Limpet mine explodes in front of Springs railway station, outside Indian Administration Offices; one civilian seriously injured
> 
> 17/03/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi SAP member shot; dies in hospital
> 
> 18/03/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Constable Sinki Vuma shot dead at home
> 
> 19/03/86 SAP personnel: limpet mine attack on SB member (no area); car destroyed member
> 
> 21/03/86 Economic: Durban Four mines explode at Escom sub-station
> 
> 26/03/86 Skirmish with SAP: Volsloorus One cadre killed when he allegedly threw grenade at SAP members
> 
> 08/04/86 Collaborators in apartheid repression: attack on home of former LP secretary in Natal, Kevin Leaf No injuries
> 
> ??/03/86 SAP Personnel: Dobsonville SAP come under fire at funeral; no details
> 
> 21/04/86 SADF / personnel actively assistingSADF: Breyten/Chrissiesmeer district Two anti-tank landmines detonate, injuring two civilians in taxi and one tractor driver
> 
> 21/04/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Alexandra Cadre attacks SAP, one seriously injured; cadre retreated unharmed
> 
> 23/04/86 Government buildings: Cala Blast at Cala post office; no injuries
> 
> 24/04/86 Government building: Meyerspark post office Explosion causes tructural damage
> 
> 27/04/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Edendale hospital Gordon Webster rescued; one civilian killed, two SAP injured
> 
> 25/05/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: farm of Colonel Koos Durr, near Davel Anti-tank miine kills two, injures eight
> 
> 26/05/86 As above: same road landmine detonated by tractor No injuries
> 
> 10/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Boshoek, 5km from Volksrust Anti-tank mine injures one person
> 
> 10/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Blomhof,near Volksrust Anti-tank mine injures two farmworkers
> 
> 14/06/86 SADF personnel: Magoos/ Why Not bars Car bomb kills three, injures 69, the majority civilians; McBride sentenced to death
> 
> 16/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Winterveldt: Probable anti-tank mine explosion kills three BDF troops in troop carrier
> 
> 22/06/86 Economic: fuel storage tanks, Jacobs; Limpet damages tanks Economic: liquid fuel pipeline betw. Sapref and Limpet damages pipeline Mobil Refinery near Durban
> 
> 26/06/86 SAP personnel: Soshanguve Grenade attack on SAP members home; nodetails
> 
> 27/06/86 Skirmishes with SAP: roadblock near Botswana border Four cadres killed, one SAP injured
> 
> 29/06/86 Government buildings: Alice post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 30/06/86 SAP personnel: Westville, Natal Mine explodes 03h15 on pedestrian bridge; second limpet aimed at responding SAP members explodes 15 minutes later
> 
> July 1986 Skirmish with SAP: Mdantsane After a two-hour gun battle SAP kill one cadre
> 
> 05/07/86 SAP buildings: Mowbray SAP station, CT Explosion slightly injures two SAP
> 
> 05/07/86 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: Volksrust One person injured by anti-tank landmine; no details
> 
> 05/07/86 Government personnel: Vosloorus and Katlehong; Five Development Board. officials killed in two attacks on their vehicles; two cadres killed
> 
> 06/07/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Empangeni Three cadres killed, one arrested
> 
> 10/07/86 SAP building: Silverton Explosion injures seven people
> 
> 22/07/86 SAP personnel: Katlehong One SAP killed
> 
> 26/07/86 SAP personnel: Katlehong; Cadres attack municipal police twice; both cadres killed, five police killed, 12 police injured
> 
> 30/07/86 SAP personnel: Umtata SAP station Three SAP, four civlians die , seven SAP injured in grenade and AK attack
> 
> 28/07/86 Skirmish with SAP: Nelspruit Two cadres killed
> 
> 30/07/86 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: near Nelspruit Anti-tank landmine explodes: no injuries
> 
> 03/08/86 Government buildings: Lakeside post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 09/08/86 SAP Personnel: Durban Lt Victor Raju killed in grenade attac on his home
> 
> 16/08/86 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Tvl, near Swaziland Four cadres killed, one injured
> 
> 16/08/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: E. Tvl border area Anti-tank landmine kills five, injures two civilians
> 
> 17/08/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Stellen Rust near Nelspruit Anti-tank mine injures two civilians
> 
> 22/08/86 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Natal Grenade attack on Inkathas Winnington Sabelo; AK 47 fired at car of his wife as she entered the driveway, killing her and injuring 3 children
> 
> 24/08/86 Government personnel: Imbali Grenade attack on home of town councillor Austin Kwejama; one child killed, one child injured
> 
> 24/09/86 Government personnel/ support for community action Home of Soweto Housing Director, Del Kevin, extensively damaged by limpet mine; no injuries
> 
> 30/09/86 Skirmishes with SAP: N. Natal One SAP injured
> 
> Early Oct. 1986 SAP building: SAP station Newcastle Attacked, no details
> 
> 06/10/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Mbuzini, near Mozabique border Anti-tank landmiine injures six SADF members in military vehicle
> 
> 20/10/86 SAP buildings: Lamontville SAP station Limpet mine explosion outside; no injuries
> 
> 22/10/86 Personnel actively supporting SADF: two anti-tank landmine explosions Damage to property (Van Zyl)
> 
> 31/10/86 SAP personnel: Umlazi Det. W/O Seleka(?) killed in grenade attack on home
> 
> Early Nov. 1986 Economic/ support for community struggle Two offices of PUTCO bombed in Soweto after fare increase of 17,5% announced
> 
> 02 or 04/11/86 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: near Nelspruit Anti-tank landmine explosion kills one woman, one child injured
> 
> 04/11/86 SADF personnel: landmine, E Transvaal One soldier on horseback killed
> 
> 10/11/86 Government buildings: Newcastle Magistrates Court Two bombs explode; 24 injuries including Magistrate and Public Prosecutor
> 
> 14/11/86 SADFl/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Alldays district Landmine injures farmer and son
> 
> 23/11/86 Government buildings: Fordsburg flats Limpet mines explode at new housing for Sowto town councillors; no injuries
> 
> ??/11/86 SAP Personnel: KTC Camp Grenade injures two SAP members
> 
> 15/12/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Barberton area Anti-tank landmine injures two SAP in SAP vehicle
> 
> 19/12/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Komatipoort area Anti-tank landmine injures SADF member Government personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on home of Soweto councillor; two SAP injured
> 
> 27/12/86 Skirmishes with SAP: near Messina Two SAP, three cadres killed; two cadres escape1987 Note: According to the Institute of Strategic Studies at the University of Pretoria, there were 234 incidents of insurgency during 1987; there had been 230 in 1986.1987 SAP personnel:home of Hlongwane, Mamelodi Damage to property
> 
> 1987 Government buildings: Jhbg Magistrates Court Four killed, several injured 1987 SAP buildings: Kwandebele SAP station No details
> 
> 01/01/87 SADF personnel: Alexandra National servicemen attacked; at least one injured
> 
> 08/01/86 SAP personnel: AECI plant Policeman shot at; skirmish followed inwhich two SAP and one civilian injured
> 
> 09/01/87 Support for strike action: OK Bazaars Eloff Street Bomb explodes, no injuries
> 
> 12/01/87 OK Bazaars HQ: Bomb causes extensive damage, no injures (Note: there had been a protracted strike.)
> 
> 09/01/87 SAP personnel: near KTC Riot Squad member killed, two injured by grenade thrown into their vehicle
> 
> 23/01/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Soweto Two cadres killed
> 
> 24/01/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mendu, Willowvale One TDF or Transkei police member injured
> 
> 30/01/87 SAP/SADF personnel: Alexandra Three SADF, one SAP killed in attack
> 
> 31/01/87 Government personnel: Diepmeadow; Home of town councillor Senokoane attacked; six injured including two SAP officers
> 
> 02/02/87 SAP personnel: Single Quarters, Bokomo SAP Station Two attacks with grenades; one SAP injured
> 
> 18/02/87 SADF personnel: Tladi Secondary School Grenade attack kills for SADF personnel
> 
> 19/02/87 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Grenade injures Chief Lushaba and Samuel Jamile of Inkatha
> 
> 03/03/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu Cadre shot dead by police after he allegedly fired on their patrol with an AK 47
> 
> 09/03/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu One SAP. two municipal SAP killed; one cadre possibly killed
> 
> 11/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Zone 13 Mdantsane Ciskei police confirm skirmish, no details
> 
> 11/03/87 Skirmish with SAP: New Crossroads Cadre shot dead in house
> 
> 13/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Atteridgeville Four municipal police killed, one injured
> 
> 16/03/87 SAP personnel: Kagiso Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no injuries
> 
> 17/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Inanda SAP raid; cadre resisted; SAP kill cadre, one woman, injure man and baby
> 
> 17/03/87 Economic: railway line between Newcastle and Johannesburg Three explosions damage line
> 
> 28/03/87 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Josefsdal/Swaziland border area Anti-tank landmine kills four, injures one civilian
> 
> 01/04/87 SAP/SADF personnel: Mabopane or Mamelodi Grenade thrown into Hippo, three SADF killed, two injured
> 
> 01/04/87 Government personnel: Dobsonville Grenade thrown at home of Councillor Radebe; no injuries
> 
> 02/04/87 SAP personnel: Nyanga Grenade injures three SAP
> 
> 08/04/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Ventersdorp Two cadres, 1 SAP killed in shootout
> 
> 09/04/87 SAP personnel: Meadowlands Zone 10 Three SAP attacked; casualties unknown
> 
> 14/04/87 SAP personnel: Chesterfield, Durban Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no injuries
> 
> 15/04/87 SAP personnel: Umbumbulu SB officer killed by sniper, another SB injured
> 
> 20/04/87 SADF personnel: Dube station Grenade thrown at group of soldiers; casualties not reported
> 
> ??/04/87 Skirmish with SAP: Umlazi Three cadres killed, four SAP injured, one critically, in shootout
> 
> 23/04/87 SAP personnel: Bonteheuwel Grenade attack on home of SAP member No detailsPersonnel actively assisting SAP: Mitchells Plain Grenade attack on home of security guard; no detailsSAP personnel: Ravensmead Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no details
> 
> 24/04/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Umlazi Riot SAP raid; cadres resisted; three Riot SAP injured, two cadres killed
> 
> 30/04/87 SAP personnel: Osizweni, Newcastle SAP barracks Grenade attack; four SAP injured
> 
> ??/04/87 SAP personnel: KTC Seven SAP injured in grenade attack on their patrol
> 
> 04/05/87 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: area west of Messina; Driver killed and 10 passengers injured when truck detonates landmine
> 
> 09/05/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mamelodi One SAP, three SADF, one cadre killed
> 
> 16/05/87 SAP personnel: Newcastle; Explosion at Newcastle station waiting room; second explosion at 01h34 while SAP investigating first blast; one SAP injured
> 
> 20/05/87 Government buildings; SAP personnel: Johannesburg Magistrates Court Car bomb kills three SAP, injures four SAP, six civilians injured
> 
> 11/06/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Emdeni, Soweto SAP raid/ ambush of raiders: one cadre, one SAP killed
> 
> 12/06/87 SAP personnel: Witbank Two SAP found dead Government buildings: Athlone Magistrates Court Limpet mine explodes; no details
> 
> 15/06/87 Government personnel: Gugulethu; Grenade attack on home of councillor; four injured, two of them special constables
> 
> 16/06/87 Government personnel: Guglethu Grenade attack on councillors home; two injured
> 
> 21/06/87 SAP personnel: KTC camp Grenade attack on SAP patrol injures seven SAPs
> 
> 22/06/87 SAP personnel: KTC Two SAP, five municipal police injured in grenade attack
> 
> 12/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Athlone SAP raid; one cadre killed, four arrested
> 
> 06/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mdantsane; SAP ambush: cadre kills two, injures three Riot Unit SAP; cadre shot dead
> 
> 08/07/87 Skirmish with SAP: Motherwell SAP crush alleged cadre and his sister to death in shack after they allegedly were fired on
> 
> 18/07/87 SAP personnel: Mamelodi East SAP member and wife injured in attack on their home
> 
> ??/07/87 Skirmish with SAP: Mdantsane Two SAP, one cadre killed in shootout
> 
> 20/07/87 SADF personnel: SADF flats, District Six Car bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> 25/07/86 SAP/SADF personnel: Pimville Grenade thrown at home; exploded outside house
> 
> 26/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Katlehong Cadre escaped; no details
> 
> 30/07/87 SADF personnel/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Bodena owned by Danie Hough Anti-tank landmine injures three civilians
> 
> 30/07/87 SADF personnel and buildings: Car bomb explodes outside Witwatersrand Command killing one SADF, injuring 68 military personnel and civilians
> 
> ??/07/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu Home of SAP officer attacked with grenade
> 
> 05/08/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Ntsekisa Rd, New Brighton Cadre killed in shootout
> 
> 13/08/87 SAP personnel: Emdeni SAP Sgt. injured in grenade attack on SAP van
> 
> 23/08/87 SADF personnel: Emdeni Shop frequented by SADF members attacked with grenades; no details
> 
> 24/08/87 SAP personnel: Emdeni Grenade thrown at SAP vehicle; two SAP, eight civilians injured
> 
> 27/08/87 Government personnel: Soweto; Home of former Mayor Kunene attacked; two council police killed
> 
> 30/08/87 SADF personnel: Military barracks, Dobsonville Grenade thrown at five soldiers outside barracks; estimated eight SADF members killed or injured
> 
> 02/09/87 Skirmish with SAP: Sandton SAP kill cadre after he allegedly threw a grenade at a roadblock
> 
> ??/09/87 Skirmishes with SAP: near Zimbabwe border SAP say six cadres killed in various incidents
> 
> 24/09/87 SAP personnel: Soweto 10 people including two SAP injured in grenade attack on SAP patrol
> 
> ??/09/87 SAP Personnel: Marble Hall Commander of KwaNdebele National Guard Unit and his son (also SAP officer) found shot dead by AK 47 fire
> 
> 01/10/87 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb placed outside door of Rajbansis NPP office in Lenasia explodes hours after official opening; no injuries
> 
> 17/10/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Heidedal, Bloemfontein SAP raid on house comes under fire; no details
> 
> 28/10/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Swaziland border Cadre wounded; killed SADF member who approached him
> 
> 06/11/87 SAP personnel: Khayelitsha One Special constable, two civilians killed by sniper fire
> 
> 12/11/87 Government buildings: Zola Municipal offices Two limpet mines explode, third detonated by SAP
> 
> 14/11/87 SADF personnel: Cape Town; SADF commemoration march from CT to the Castle: limpet mine explodes in bin which over 700 SAP and SADF filed past; 1 SADF injured
> 
> 18/11/87 Government buildings: Johannesburg post office Limpet mine found
> 
> 23/11/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Umlazi; SAP raid on house: two cadres and alleged collaborator killed; two SAP injured by cadres who resisted
> 
> 30/11/87 SAP buildings/personnel: Dube municipal training centre Three explosions; no injuries
> 
> 10/12/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Port Elizabeth area SAP raid on shack; heavy resistance from cadres; SAP drove Casspir over shack, killing four
> 
> 12/12/87 SAP personnel: Soweto Group of SAP fired on by cadres in car; two SAP killed, four injured
> 
> ??/12/87 SAP personnel: Nyanga Group of five Special Constables come under fire; one killed1988 1988 SAP personnel: ambush in Emdeni, Soweto No information
> 
> January 1988 SAP personnel: attack on police in Kliptown No information
> 
> 25/01/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Ugie; roadblock Cadres wound 1 SAP, retreat safely
> 
> 25/01/88 SAP personnel: Kokstad; Limpet exploded at Kokstad Mens Club opposite Kokstad SAP station; frequented by SAP; building, two vehicles damaged
> 
> 27/01/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadres open fire on SAP vehicle; three SAP, one civilian injured
> 
> 01/02/88 Skirmishes with SAP: ? Transkei; roadblock Cadres attempted to resist; three killed, one injured by Transkei police
> 
> 02/02/88 Skirmishes with SAP:? near Mount Fletcher Cadre killed in skirmish: no details
> 
> 06/02/88 SAP personnel: East London One SAP killed in attack; no details
> 
> 12/02/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Municipal police guarding installation attacked; two injured
> 
> 12/02/88 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Johannesburg; Cadre opens fire on car driven by ex-Rhodesian soldier, now private security firm official; details on injuries unclear
> 
> 01/03/88 SADF personnel: Benoni Explosion causes extensive damage to bus transporting SAAF personnel; no details
> 
> 07/03/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Queenstown SAP raid; cadre resisted, wounded six SAP; cadre and civilian killed by SAP
> 
> 08/03/88 SAP personnel: Phiri Hall SAP mess Prolonged attack kills one SAP, wounds 10 SAP
> 
> 14/03/88 Government building: Johannesburg City Hall Bomb explodes at; no injuries
> 
> 17/03/88 SAP personnel: Krugersdorp magistrates court and adjacent SAP Station Two SADF, one civilian killed; 20 injured in car bomb court and adjacent SAP station; plan to prevent civilian injuries failed
> 
> 18/03/88 SAP personnel: Atteridgeville Cadres attack tavern frequented by SAP; three SAP killed
> 
> 25/03/88 Skirmishes with SADF: Batavia, Far Northern Transvaal Three cadres killed
> 
> 27/03/88 SAP/SADF personnel: Pietersburg; Antheas Club, frequented by SAP and SADF, slightly damaged by limpet placed in back garden; no injuries
> 
> 28/03/88 Skirmishes with SADF: island on Mutale river Four cadres killed, one injured
> 
> ??/03/88 Economic: Fort Jackson electrical sub-station Three limpet mines cause damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/04/88 SAP building: attack on municipal police training centre No details
> 
> 09/04/88 Government buildings: Atteridgeville Development Board canteen Limpet explodes nearby; no injuries
> 
> 12/04/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Mpumalanga township; SAP cornered cadre who killed self and two SAP with grenade; trapped second cadre who resisted: cadre killed one SAP and three civilians wounded in crossfire
> 
> 15/04/88 Government buildings: Atteridgeville Municipal offices Limpet mine explodes; no details
> 
> 15/04/88 Explosion outside Pretoria Sterland cinema One cadre killed, one civilian injured According to an ANC official in Lusaka, the intended target was a nearby government building; the bomb exploded prematurely
> 
> 22/04/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadre ambushes municipal police vehicle, wounds four SAP, one civilian
> 
> 25/04/88 SAP personnel: Newcastle Sgt JM Mazibuku killed at bus stop
> 
> 01/05/88 SAP personnel: Cape Town; Special Guard Unit vehicle attacked No injuries
> 
> 04/05/88 SAP personnel / buildings: Kagiso SAP Single Quarters Limpet mine explodes against wall; no details
> 
> 10/05/88 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Grenade attack on SAP members home; child killed
> 
> 14/05/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Newcastle SAP raid home of cadre; cadre resisted but was killed
> 
> 24/05/88 SAP personnel: Germiston station Cadre opened fire on SAP at station; killed when SAP returned fire; three civilians injured in crossfire
> 
> 03/06/88 SADF buildings / personnel: SA Irish Regiment HQ, Anderson St, Johannesburg Explosion; no details
> 
> 03/06/88 SAP personnel / buildings: Explosion outside Standard Bank, Roodepoort during lunch hour kills 4, injures 18 civilians According to an ANC official in Lusaka, the target had not been civilians but an SAP station nearby; no details on what operational difficulties caused this incident.
> 
> 20/06/88 SAP personnel: Mdanstane W/O Swelindawo of Ciskei police injured in explosion at his home
> 
> 29/06/88 SADF personnel: cafe in Poynton building frequented by SADF and Prisons officials Explosion injures two SADF, two Prisons personnel, 13 civilians
> 
> 05/07/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Gugulethu Police raid; cadre resisted for 3 hours; shot dead
> 
> 12/07/88 Landmine incident - no details
> 
> 14/07/88 Skirmishes with SADF: Kruger National Park; follow-up operation after 12/07 landmine Four cadres killed
> 
> 16/07/88 SAP personnel: Nyanga Cadre fires on SAP vehicle; one civilian killed, one injured SAP return fire; cadre wounded
> 
> 17/07/88 SAP personnel: Soweto highway Cadre opens fire on SAP vehicle from back of bakkie; two SAP injured
> 
> 22/07/88 Government personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on home of Soweto Council personnel manager, BE Qakisa; no details
> 
> 23/07/88 SAP personnel: Pinetown Cadre wounded SAP member; no details
> 
> 26/07/88 Government personnel: Soweto Three grenade attacks on homes of Administration Board employees( P. Legare, Mr Naledi, Mr Gumede); no details
> 
> ??/07/88 Collaborators in apartheid represssion: Lenasia Explosion outside home of member of Presidents Council, Dr Ismail Jajbhay; no injuries
> 
> 03/08/88 SADF building and personnel: Wits Command Car bomb explodes; no injuriesSkirmishes with SAP: Bridgewater area Five cadres killed in two incidents
> 
> 04/08/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Wild COast hotel SAP raid; one cadre killed, one escaped
> 
> 08/08/88 Skirmishes with SAP: near Palala river No details
> 
> 19/08/88 SADF buildings/personnel: The Castle, Cape Town Mini-limpet mine explodes within Castle grounds; no details
> 
> 20/08/88 Government personnel: Duncan Village Grenade attack on home of mayor, Eddie Makeba; extensive damage; no injuries
> 
> ??/08/88 Government buildings: Westville Post Office Mini-limpet explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb goes off at Laudium home of Pretoria municipal election candidate; no injuries
> 
> 22/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Explosion at the home of municipal election candidate SD Goolam injures four SAP, two guards, one civilian
> 
> ??/09/88 Three limpet mines in Lenasia explode at the offices of the Lenasia bus service, at the home of the Lenasia Management Committee, and the offices of the House of Delegates; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Government buildings: King Williamstown Magistrates Court Bomb explodes, no injuries
> 
> 02/09/88 Government buildings: Standerton post office Limpets discovered
> 
> 03/09/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Molweni, Durban Cadre fires on SAP from house; cadre killed, four injured
> 
> 10/09/88 SAP building/personnel: Moroka SAP Station barracks No details on results of explosion
> 
> 10/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Mini-limpet placed under basin next to back door of Lenasia HOD candidate, Mrs Ebrahim; no details
> 
> 19/09/88 SAP building & personnel: Benoni Car bomb explodes in flats 100m from SAP station; two civilians injured
> 
> ??/09/88 SAP buildings & personnel: Woodstock Police Station Mini-limpet explodes, no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 SAP Personnel: Soweto Home of municipal policeman attacked, child injured
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Redhill Post Office Bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb damages campaign HQ of a Wentworth municipal candidate in Durban
> 
> ??/10/88 Government personnel Municipal councillor and assistant escape injury when hand grenades thrown at them in Thokoza
> 
> ??/10/88 Explosion at KwaThema civic centre used as polling point in municipal elections; baby killed, four people injured
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Magistrates Courts at Wynberg (Johannesburg), Bishop Lavis, and Stellenbosch Explosions at these three places cause no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Buildings: Woodstock Police Station Bomb causes damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Personnel: Tembisa police barracks Limpet mine explodes, injures four SAP
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Buildings & personnel: near Alexandra Municipal Police offices Limpet mine causes extensive damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Government personnel: Wattville and Thokoza: Homes of municipal candidates attacked with hand grenades; no injuries Tumahole; Limpet mine explodes at homes of two councillors; no injuries Gompo Town; Hand grenade attack on home of deputy mayor; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP buildings & personnel: Katlehong Municipal Police barracks Mini-limpet explodes, no details
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP personnel: Potchefstroom: building housing Security Branch Bomb explodes, at least one SAP injury
> 
> ??/11/88 Government buildings: Port Elizabeth Post Office Limpet mine explodes, no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government buildings: Boksburg Receiver of Revenue offices Limpet mine explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government offices: Brakpan Dept. Home Affairs Limpet mine causes damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government buildings: Cape Two municipal buildings, Magistrates Court in Paarl. Bombs explode; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Economic: Sandton Eskom substation Limpet mine explodes
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Diepmeadow Mini-limpet damages offices, no injuries1989 ??/??89 SAP personnel: Jabulani, SowetoMine detonates on vehicle; no details
> 
> ??/??89 SAP personnel: attack in Diepkloof Unnamed SAP member killed by AK fire
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic: Post Office, King Williamstown No details Economic: Railways, Wilsonia, (E Cape) No details Economic : Mount Ruth railway station, Mdantsane No details
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic/SAP personnel: Glenwood, Durban Escom sub-station damaged by explosion; SAP defuse second bomb nearby
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic: Sandhurst Explosion at Escom sub-station
> 
> ??/01/89 Collaborators in apartheid repression:Benoni Limit mine explodes at home of the chair of the Ministers Council in the House of Delegates extensive damage no injuries
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic/military: Ciskei Explosion at aircraft factory; no injuries; no further details
> 
> ??/01/89 SAP building/personnel: Katlehong Municipal Police Station Two municipal police killed in grenade attack
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP building: municipal police barracks, Soweto Structural damage; 4 SAP injured
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP personnel: parade in Katlehong One municipal constable killed, nine injured
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP personnel: Col. D. Dlamini, commander of Katlehong SAP Station Limpet explodes at his home; no details
> 
> ??/03/89 SADF buildings: Natal Command HQ Explosion; no injuries
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings/personnel: SAP HQ Durban Explosion at single quarters; no details
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings: Yeoville SAP Station Bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings: SAP station, Durban No injuries in explosion
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP Outpost: Katlehong Five special constables injured
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP personnel: Thokoza Two municipal police injured when grenades thrown at councillors home
> 
> ??/04/89 Government personnel: Thokoza Grenade thrown at home of Councillor Abram Mzizi; no details
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP personnel: Single quarters No details
> 
> ??/04/89 Economic: Nigel post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> ??/05/89 SADF installation: Klippan Radar Station Attack by large group of guerillas using mortars; no injuries reported
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Duduza Limpet explodes under SAP vehicle; four civilians injured
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Tsakane Limpet explodes under vehicle outside SAP members home
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Tsakane Grenade thrown at SAP patrol; no details
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Soweto Limpet explodes in rubbish bin outside home of SAP member
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: KwaThema SAP station Bomb shatters window of dining hall
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Ratanda SAP Single Quarters Limpet mine explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/89 Collaborators in apartheid repression Limpet mine at home of Boetie Abramjee LP MP; no details
> 
> ??/08/89 Armed propaganda Grenade explodes at Labour Party polling station, Bishop Lavis
> 
> ??/08/89 SAP building/personnel: Brixton Flying Squad HQ Attacked with hand grenades and AKs; no injuries reported
> 
> ??/08/89 SAP personnel: Lt-Col. Frank Zwane; Former liaison officer for SAP, Soweto; Zwane and two sons injured in grenade attack ??/08/89 SAP building: Athlone SAP Station Explosion; no details
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP equipment/personnel: Duduza Limpet mine on SAP vehicle: no details
> 
> ??/09/89 Government buildings: municipal offices, Alexandra No information
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP personnel: patrol ambushed, Katlehong No information
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP building: Mamelodi SAP station Mini-limpet explodes outside; SAP vehicle damaged
> 
> APPENDIX FIVEARMED ACTIONS FOR WHICH TARGET CATEGORY AND/OR RESPONSIBILITY IS UNCERTAIN
> 
> Please note:This list includes all incedents we have found in press reports and from SAIRR annual surveys which cannot be classified according to the target categories used in the appendix headed "list of known MK operations". In addition, we are uncertain as to whether these attacks were carried out by bona fide MK cadres. Some appear to be the result of operationla difficulties; others very probably "flase flag" operations.07/03/77 Pretoria restaurant destroyed by bomb - no details25/11/77 Bomb explodes at Carlton Centre, Johannesburg; 14 injured. 3
> 
> 0/11/77 Bomb explodes on Pretoria boundtrain
> 
> 14/12/77 Bomb explodes in Benoni station 22/12/77 Unexploded bomb found in OK bazaars, Roodepoort
> 
> ??/02/78 It is reported that an unexploded bomb "capable of destroying 22 storey building found in Johannesburg office block"
> 
> ??/02/81 Bomb blast in Durban shopping centre; two injuries
> 
> 26/06/81 Durban Cenotaph: 2 bombs explode
> 
> 26/07/81 Two bombs extensively damage motor vehicle firms in central Durban, 05h50 and 06h10; three injuries
> 
> 06/08/81 Bomb explodes in East London shopping complex minutes before rush hour; no details
> 
> 08/08/81 Bomb explodes in Port Elizabeth shopping centre in similar manner to East London bomb
> 
> ??/12/82 Southern Free State Administration Board, Bloemfontein; blast leaves one dead, 70 injured
> 
> 12/02/83 Free State Administration Board offices; bomb injures 76 people
> 
> 12/03/83 Bomb on railway coach on Johannesburg bound passenger train
> 
> 13/05/83 Explosive device (37kg of explosives in gas cylinder) found by SAP under bridge on Southern Freeway, Durban; defused
> 
> 03/04/84 Car bomb at Victoria Embankment, Durban, kills three civilians, injures 20 civilians Note: According to the SAIRR, two of those killed were Daya Rengasami and his wife Navi. He had been a member of the SA Students Organisation and the BPC. The ANC in Lusaka denied an SABC report that it had claimed responsibility; other reports claimed that the ANC had prepared a statement on the blast which was held back once it emerged that the Rengasamis were casualties of the bomb. Rajbansi said he believed his offices nearby had been the intended target of the bomb. The investigating officer was Capt. Andrew Taylor of the SB who is one of the accused in the Mxenge trial; he may be able to supply more details.
> 
> 08/04/84 Arson attack at Hermansberg German Mission, Natal; extensive damage to vehicles and farming equipment
> 
> ??/08/85 Three limpet mines explode in department stores in Durban, causing limited damage and no injuries
> 
> ??/08/85 Bomb explodes in night club at an Umlazi hotel; 30 children injured
> 
> 27/09/85 Limpet mines damage basement of OK Bazaars
> 
> (17h00 and early hours of 28/09), Smith Street; Game Stores (17h30), Checkers (17h30), all in central Durban Limpet mine defused in Spar, 18h30, central Durban
> 
> ??/10/85 Home of Umlazi headmaster attacked with hand grenade. Limpet mines found at school in Durban (no details on area)
> 
> ??/11/85 Building housing Institute of Bankers in central Johannesburg damaged in blast
> 
> ??/11/85 Hand grenade explodes at Barclays National Bank branch, Woodstock
> 
> ??/12/85 Grenade attack on tourist kombi in central Durban; no details
> 
> 21/12/85 Limpet mine attached to minibus injures 8 or 13 civilians
> 
> ??/02/86 Hand grenade explodes in Transkei minister's official car; no details
> 
> 10/02/86 Large bomb defused by SAP in Amanzimtoti 200m from where the December 1985 blast (for which Andrew Zondo was hanged) took place.
> 
> 17/03/86 Mini-limpet discovered at Afrikaans high school at Elsburg, Germiston; police detonate limpet
> 
> 19/03/86 Bomb blast inside wall of Springs New Apostolic Church
> 
> 10/04/86 Limpet mine at Braamfontein station; 1 person killed, 4 injured
> 
> 18/04/86 Bomb explodes in casino of Wild Coast Holiday Inn; 2 civilians killed, 1 injured Note: the ANC denied responsibility for this attack.
> 
> 01/05/86 Two grenades thrown at the home of Mr Klein, principal of Wentworth Primary School. Klein says he is not politically involved. He was a police reservist some time ago. Klein and wife both injured.
> 
> 07/05/86 Benmore Gardens Shopping Centre, Sandton: bomb causes extensive damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/05/86 SAP say a 15kg bomb was found under a car in downtown Durban; defused
> 
> 22/06/86 Limpet mine explodes at 01h45 outside Copper Shop, West St, Durban
> 
> 24/06/86 Explosion at 14h00 injures 16 civilians at a Wimpy Bar, Rissik Street ? Outside President Hotel, Johannesburg; explosion at 14h26 seriously injures five civilians
> 
> 28/06/86 Queenstown shopping centre; explosion just before 12h00 injures two civilians
> 
> ??/06/86 Bomb explodes at Jabulani Amphitheatre, Soweto; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/86 Ten people killed in explosion in minibus in Bophutatswana
> 
> ??/06/86 Limpet mine explodes in Queenstown shopping centre; one child injured
> 
> ??/06/86 Limpet mine explodes in Johannesburg restaurant, injuring 17 people
> 
> 01/07/86 Explosion outside Carlton Hotel injures 8 civilians
> 
> 04/07/86 Limpet mine explodes outside Checkers supermarket in Silverton; 20 civilians injured
> 
> 01/09/86 Pick and Pay supermarket Montclair, Durban; bomb injures 1 civilian
> 
> 07/09/86 The Durban holiday home for underprivileged children escaped unscathed after a car bomb blast nearby
> 
> ??/09/86 Mini-limpet explodes in bar of Devonshire Hotel injuring three civilians (this was a popular venue for Wits students)
> 
> ??/09/86 Grenade thrown into crowded night club in Edenpark (Alberton)
> 
> 03/01/87 Corner Jeppe/Delvers St, Johannesburg; limpet mine injures three civilians
> 
> 05/02/87 Explosion at bus shelter outside Groote Schuur estate; 1 civilian slightly injured
> 
> ??/02/87 Limpet mine causes damage to a shop in Matatiele (Transkei)
> 
> ??/04/87 Bomb explodes in a shop in centre of Newcastle; no injuries
> 
> 03/04/87 Car park of Came Arcade shopping centre: limpet mine injures three civilians
> 
> 16/04/87 Parking area of Newcastle supermarket: explosion injures two civilians
> 
> 05/05/87 Johannesburg Civic Centre: two mini-limpets explode, no injuries
> 
> 19/05/87 Carlton Centre; explosion; no details
> 
> 08/07/87 Bar of Village Main Hotel, Johannesburg: limpet mine explodes at 11h12; no details
> 
> 28/09/87 Standard Bank arena: two bombs explode, no injuries
> 
> ??/04/88 Bomb explodes at Johannesburg City Hall; no injuries
> 
> 19/04/88 Explosion at private office block less than 100m from Parliament. Back entrance destroyed, branch of Santambank seriously damaged
> 
> 25/05/88 Grenade attack on Sofasonke Party rally in Soweto; two killed, 38 injured Note: an ANC spokesperson blamed "armed political renegades" for carrying out attacks which were then blamed on the ANC, and denied knowledge of this attack.
> 
> 26/05/88 Outside African Eagle Building, Pretoria: limpet mine injures four civilians Outside Ruth Arndt Early Learning Centre, Pretoria: limpet mine detonates during lunch hour (target may have been SADF offices, Proes St)
> 
> 28/05/88 Explosive device at bottom of platform staircase at Johannesburg railway station: - 1 civilian injured
> 
> 05/06/88 Bomb detonated while train was standing at Saulsville railway station
> 
> 22/06/88 Amusement arcade in Winning Side Arcade, Johannesburg: limpet mine kills ten civilians
> 
> 26/06/88 Papagallo Restaurant, East London: limpet mine discovered and defused
> 
> ??/06/88 Bomb blast near Soweto's Inhlanzani station; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/88 Mini-limpet mine explodes at Pretoria snack bar, injuring 18 people 09/07/88 Outside Johannesburg Cambrians hockey club: limpet mine explodes outside; no details
> 
> 29/07/88 Bus stop cnr. Victoria/Odendaal Streets, Germiston: limpet mine injures one civilian
> 
> 30/07/88 Wimpy Bar, Benoni Plaza: limpet mine explodes at lunch hour; 1 civilian killed, 57 injured
> 
> ??/07/88 Two explosions at a meeting of Sofasonke party; no injuries
> 
> 05/08/88 Morula Sun Casino: limpet mine discovered and suppressed; minor damage
> 
> 13/08/88 Hyde Park Shopping Centre: explosion injures three civilians
> 
> 23/08/88 Wimpy Bar, Oxford St, E London: explosion at lunch hour injures 23 civilians
> 
> 24/08/88 Limpet mine discovered outside Wimpy Bar, Standerton: limpet mine discovered; dragged into street and detonated; no details
> 
> ??/08/88 Powerful explosion at a bus terminus used by black people; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Bomb explodes at discothËque in Hillbrow injuring 19 people
> 
> ??/09/88 Limpet mine explosion at Vinderbijl Square bus terminus in Johannesburg injures 19 people
> 
> ??/09/88 Hand grenade thrown at home of Allan Hendrickse, leader of the Labour Party, from a moving car
> 
> 02/09/88 Outside a shop on the corner of Smith and Fenton Streets, Durban: limpet mine explodes at 17h30; two civilians injured
> 
> 07/09/88 Basement of North Park Plaza Shopping Centre: explosion kills one civilian
> 
> 08/09/88 Grenade thrown into the home of couple who did not join a strike (Mr and Mrs Modiko); child injured
> 
> 21/09/88 Vanderbijlpark bus terminal: explosion after 17h00 injures 14 civilians
> 
> ??/09/88 Bomb under a car in parking lot of East London hotel explodes after area cleared; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Limpet mine explodes at central Johannesburg bus terminus, injuring four people
> 
> ??/10/88 Car bomb explosion outside a Witbank shopping centre; two killed, 42 injured
> 
> ??/11/88 Explosion at Lenasia civic centre; no injuries
> 
> ??/11/88 Explosion damages section of railway line on outskirts of Durban; no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Two explosions in Bisho result in damage to garage and shop; one minor injury
> 
> ??/12/88 Five people, one an SAP member, killed in Soweto; police said an AK 47 was used indicating that the ANC was responsible
> 
> ??/02/88 12 civilians injured in a blast at Wits Medical Command administration building in Braamfontein. The head of SAP public relations (Brig. Herman Stadler) claims that the ANC was responsible and had carried out the attack for propaganda purposes; this was proved by the fact that newspapers had received an early tip-off, he said.
> 
> ??/07/89 Bomb at JG Strijdom hospital; no details
> 
> ??/10/89 Bomb explodes outside BP centre, Cape Town and at a Woodstock garage a few minutes later
> 
> ??/11/89 Bombs at First National Bank ATM at Berlin railway station, King WIlliams Town
> 
> List Of MK Operations - The O Malley Archives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included in that listing are a number of suspected false flag operations. I wonder how many so called "Palestinian terrorist attacks" were really false flag operations to give the Zionist regime an excuse to go bomb some civilians in Gaza?
Click to expand...

I wonder how many times the civilian death toll in Gaza was greatly exaggerated since Hamas only allows certain media in Gaza. How can we get an accurate response if Hamas only allows the media they choose to report from Gaza? Geez, I wonder why they do that. Could it be that they are afraid of the truth being exposed ??  
Israel on the other hand allows all media to enter Israel, even the rabid anti - Israeli media. 

All of the 'Palestinian' (only the word 'Palestinian' should be between apostrophes)  terror attacks were real, unless you can prove otherwise


----------



## Phoenall

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the SA terrorism doesn't fill a bookcase like the Pali terrorists, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Load of bullshit. Here is a list of Palestinian suicide attacks. Remember, this list does NOT include shooting attacks or rocekts:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *1989 (1 attack)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Bus 405 suicide attack* July 6, 1989 Near Kiryat Yearim 16 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1990s[edit]*
> *1993 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Mehola Junction bombing April 16, 1993 Mehola junction 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.[6] Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Beit El car bomb October 4, 1993 Near Beit El 29 injured Hamas member Sulayman Idan was responsible.[7][8]
> *1994 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Afula Bus suicide bombing April 6, 1994 Afula 8 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing April 13, 1994 Hadera 5 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Dizengoff Street bus bombing* October 19, 1994 Tel Aviv 22 Attributed to Hamas.
> Netzarim Junction bicycle bombing November 11, 1994 Netzarim 3 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Jerusalem Binyanei Hauma suicide bombing December 25, 1994 Jerusalem 13 injured Attributed to Hamas.
> *1995 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Beit Lid massacre* January 22, 1995 Beit Lid Junction 21 Two bombers. One detonated at rescue party. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Darom bus attack April 9, 1995 Vicinity of Kfar Darom 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Gan bus 20 bombing July 24, 1995 Ramat Gan 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Eshkol bus bombing August 21, 1995 Jerusalem 4 Police Chief Noam Eisenman was killed. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1996 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Ashkelon bus station bombing February 25, 1996 Ashqelon 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *First Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* February 25, 1996 Jerusalem Central Bus station 26 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Second Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* March 3, 1996 Jaffa street, Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Dizengoff Center suicide bombing* March 4, 1996 Tel Aviv 13 Attributed to Hamas. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1997 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Café Apropo bombing March 21, 1997 Tel Aviv 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1st Mahane Yehuda Market attack* July 30, 1997 Jerusalem main market 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ben Yehuda Street Bombing September 4, 1997 Jerusalem Ben Yehuda Street 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1998 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Kfar Darom bombing October 29, 1998 Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bombing November 6, 1998 Jerusalem 2 20 wounded. Two Islamic Jihad suicide bombers.[9]
> *1999 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Egged bus 960 bombing September 5, 1999 Tveria None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Haifa Central Bus Station bombing September 5, 1999 Haifa None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2000s[edit]*
> *2000 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Gaza bombing October 26, 2000 Gaza Strip 1 injured Youth suicide bomber on bike. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Mahane Yehuda Market attack November 2, 2000 Jerusalem 2 Booby-trapped car. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Kfar Darom bombing November 20, 2000 Gaza Strip 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera main street bombing November 22, 2000 Hadera 2 Booby-trapped car. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mehola bombing December 22, 2000 Mehola Junction 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2001 (40 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Netanya centre bombing January 1, 2001 Netanya 60 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe Bridge bombing January 30, 2001 Tayibe 2 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beit Yisrael bombing February 8, 2001 Jerusalem 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mei Ami junction bombing March 1, 2001 Vadi Ara 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya bombing March 4, 2001 Netanya 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot industrial zone bombing March 27, 2001 Jerusalem 7 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 6 bombing March 27, 2001 French Hill, Jerusalem 28 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mifgash Shalom attack March 28, 2001 Mifgash Shalom gas station, Kfar Saba 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba bombing April 22, 2001 Kfar Saba 1 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Or Yehuda bombing April 23, 2001 Near Ben Gurion Airport 8 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nablus school bus bombing April 29, 2001 Nablus, West Bank None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> HaSharon Mall suicide bombing May 18, 2001 HaSharon shopping mall, Netanya 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera Mall bombing May 25, 2001 Hadera None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing May 25, 2001 Central bus station, Hadera 65 injured 2 Palestinians within a car bomb. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Center bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem None PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Jaffa Road bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Netanya school bombing May 30, 2001 Netanya 8 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Dolphinarium discotheque suicide bombing* June 1, 2001 Tel Aviv 21 Hamas claimed responsibility.[10]
> Dugit bombing June 22, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 Booby trapped car's explosion. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Yehud suburb bombing July 2, 2001 Tel Aviv 6 injured Explosion of two separate bombs. PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Kissufim bombing July 9, 2001 Southern Gaza Strip crossing point None Explosion of two separate bombs. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Binyamina train station suicide bombing July 16, 2001 Binyamina 2 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Moshav Beka'ot bombing August 8, 2001 Northern Jordan Valley 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Sbarro restaurant suicide bombing* August 9, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 15 Carried out by Hamas together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Wall-Street Restaurant bombing August 12, 2001 Kiryat Motzkin 21 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Russian Compound bombing August 21, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem car bombings September 3, 2001 Jerusalem 3 injured Series of car bombs.
> Hanevi'im street bombing September 4, 2001 Jerusalem 20 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nahariya train station suicide bombing September 9, 2001 Nahariya train station 3 Suicide bomber was an Arab Israeli citizen. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Lid junction bombing September 9, 2001 Near Netanya 17 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot neighborhood bombing October 1, 2001 Jerusalem None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Erez Crossing attack October 7, 2001 Erez Passage near Gaza None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kibbutz Shluhot bombing October 7, 2001 Kibbutz Shluhot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Erez Crossing attack November 26, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Egged bus 823 bombing November 29, 2001 Wadi Ara Junction 3 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *Ben Yehuda Street Bombing* December 1, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Haifa bus 16 suicide bombing* December 2, 2001 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hilton Mamilla bombing December 5, 2001 Mamilla, Jerusalem 11 injured Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Hamas.
> Check Post Junction bombing December 9, 2001 Check Post Junction in the direction of Tel Hanan (Haifaarea) 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Neve Dekalim bombing December 12, 2001 Neve Dekalim 4 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2002 (47 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Tel Aviv outdoor mall bombing January 25, 2002 Tel Aviv 25 injured Double Suicide attack, carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Fatah.
> Jaffa Street bombing January 27, 2002 Jerusalem 1 First female suicide bomber in Al-Aqsa Intifada, Wafa Idris. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe bombing January 31, 2002 Tayibe None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Karnei Shomron Mall suicide bombing February 16, 2002 Karnei Shomron, West Bank 3 About 30 injuries (6 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility.[11][12]
> Maale Adumim - Jerusalem road bombing February 18, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Soldier killed by an explosive that was detonated by the driver of the car he was checking. Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigadesclaimed responsibility.
> Efrat supermarket bombing attack February 22, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 1 injured Suicide bomber in supermarket.
> Maccabim bombing February 27, 2002 Maccabim 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Yeshivat Beit Yisrael massacre* March 2, 2002 Yeshiva in Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Egged bus 823 bombing March 5, 2002 Afula 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.[12]
> Ariel hotel lobby bombing March 7, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 15 injured (1 seriously) PFLP claimed responsibility.[12]
> *Café Moment bombing* March 9, 2002 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 22 bombing March 17, 2002 Jerusalem 25 Injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Egged bus 823 bombing March 20, 2002 Vadi Ara, Muzmuz Junction 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> King George Street bombing March 21, 2002 Jerusalem 3 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Passover massacre* March 27, 2002 Netanya 30 Suicide attack on Passover seder in Park Hotel. Carried out by Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Kiryat HaYovel supermarket bombing March 29, 2002 Kiryat Yovel in Jerusalem 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street coffee shop bombing March 30, 2002 Tel Aviv 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Baqa al-Gharbiyah bombing March 30, 2002 Baqa al-Gharbiyah 1 Booby-trapped vehicle that Palestinians tried to sneak into Israel.
> *Matza restaurant suicide bombing* March 31, 2002 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Efrat Medical Center March 31, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 4 injured (1 seriously) Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Roadblock bombing April 1, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Yagur Junction bombing April 10, 2002 Yagur 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Mahane Yehuda Market attack April 12, 2002 Jerusalem 6 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Rishon LeZion bombing* May 7, 2002 Rishon LeZion 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya Market bombing May 19, 2002 Netanya 3 Carried out by Hamas together with PFLP.
> Afula road bombing May 20, 2002 Afula None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rothschild Street bombing May 22, 2002 Rishon Lezion 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Pi Glilot bombing May 23, 2002 North of Tel Aviv None A bomb exploded underneath a fuel truck. The truck burst into flames, but the blaze was quickly contained.
> Studio 49 Disco bombing May 24, 2002 Tel Aviv 5 injured The security guard opened fire on a Palestinian attempting to detonate a car bomb. The Palestinian was killed, but the bomb exploded prematurely, injuring bystanders.
> Petah Tikva Mall bombing May 27, 2002 Petah Tikva 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Megiddo Junction bus bombing* June 5, 2002 Megiddo Junction 17 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Herzliya shawarma restaurant bombing June 11, 2002 Herzliya 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Patt Junction Bus Bombing* June 18, 2002 Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> French Hill Junction massacre June 19, 2002 French Hill, Jerusalem 7 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Immanuel bus attack July 16, 2002 Emmanuel-Bnei Brak bus 189 9 Detonation of an explosive device and shooting. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Neve Shaanan Street bombing July 17, 2002 Southern Tel Aviv 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nevi'im Street bombing July 30, 2002 Jerusalem 5 injured Apparently the bomb exploded prematurely.
> Hebrew University massacre July 31, 2002 Hebrew University, Jerusalem 9 Included American and French casualties. Bomber was from East Jerusalem. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Meron Junction Bus 361 attack August 4, 2002 Meron Junction 9 Arab bomber with Israeli citizenship. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Umm al-Fahm bombing August 5, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 injured The Palestinian exploded in a taxi killing himself and wounding an Israeli-Arab driver from Nazareth.
> 2nd Umm al-Fahm bombing September 18, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street bus bombing September 19, 2002 bus 4, near the Great Synagogue, Tel Aviv 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Geha road bombing October 10, 2002 Bar-Ilan interchange, Geha road 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Karkur junction suicide bombing* October 21, 2002 Carcur Junction 14 2 Suicide bombers used a booby-trapped jeep with 100 kg TNT. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Sonol gas station bombing October 27, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 3 Victims killed while trying to prevent the Palestinian from detonating the bomb. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba shopping mall bombing November 4, 2002 Kfar Saba 2 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Kiryat Menachem bus bombing* November 21, 2002 Kiryat Menahem, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2003 (23 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Tel-Aviv central bus station massacre* January 5, 2003 Southern Tel Aviv 23 Carried out by two members of the Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, with the help of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing* March 5, 2003 Carmeliya neighborhood, Haifa 17 Carried out by Hamas member and attributed to Hamas, yet never acknowledged.
> London Cafe bombing March 30, 2003 Netanya 54 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba train station bombing April 24, 2003 Kfar Saba 1 13 injured (2 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility jointly with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.[12][13]
> Mike's Place suicide bombing April 30, 2003 Mike's Place pub, Tel Aviv 3 Carried out by Hamas using a British Muslim citizen of Pakistani descent and together with al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Gross square attack May 17, 2003 Gross square, Hebron, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bus 6 bombing May 18, 2003 Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Kfar Darom bombing May 19, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 injured A Palestinian suicide bomber riding a bicycle blew up himself next to a military jeep. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Afula mall bombing May 19, 2003 Afula shopping center 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netzarim bus bombing May 22, 2003 Netzarim, Gaza Strip 9 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Davidka Square bus bombing* June 11, 2003 Downtown Jerusalem 17 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Sdei Trumot bombing June 19, 2003 Moshav Sdei Trumot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Yavetz bombing July 7, 2003 Kfar Yavetz 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ariel bus station bombing August 12, 2003 Ariel, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rosh HaAyin bombing August 12, 2003 Rosh HaAyin 1
> *Shmuel HaNavi bus bombing* August 19, 2003 Shmuel Hanavi, Jerusalem 23 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tzrifin bus stop attack September 9, 2003 Bus stop near Tzrifin army base 9 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Café Hillel bombing September 9, 2003 Hillel Cafe, Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Maxim restaurant suicide bombing* October 4, 2003 Haifa 21 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem bombing October 9, 2003 Tulkarem, West Bank 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Hanoun Junction bombing October 15, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were part of a US diplomatic convoy.
> Azzoun bombing November 3, 2003 Azzoun, West Bank 1 injured Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Geha Interchange bus stop bombing December 25, 2003 Geha Junction 4 Over 20 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][13]
> *2004 (17 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 3rd Erez Crossing attack January 14, 2004 Gaza Strip 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed joint responsibility.
> *Gaza Street bus bombing* January 29, 2004 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Liberty Bell Park bus bombing February 22, 2004 Liberty Bell Garden, Jerusalem 8 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade claimed responsibility.
> 4th Erez Crossing attack March 6, 2004 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were Palestinian policemen who died in a shooting spree and suicide car bomb attack. Two of the vehicles exploded on the Palestinian side of the crossing. Four Palestinians were killed. There were no IDF casualties. Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the military wing of Fatahclaimed responsibility.
> *Ashdod Port massacre* March 14, 2004 Port of Ashdod 10 Double suicide bombing. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> 5th Erez Crossing attack April 17, 2004 Erez Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> Deir al-Balah suicide attack April 26, 2004 Gaza Strip 2 The victims were Palestinians killed when a suicide bomber detonated himself on the way to carry out an attack in Israel.
> Beka'ot checkpoint bombing May 22, 2004 Beka'ot checkpoint,Jordan Valley, West Bank 1 injured PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][14]
> Tel Aviv bus stop bombing July 11, 2004 Tel Aviv 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia checkpoint attack August 11, 2004 Kalandia, West Bank 2 The victims were Palestinian bystanders. 18 people (including six Border Policemen) were injured.
> *Beersheba bus bombings* August 31, 2004 Downtown Beershebaon buses 7 and 12 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Baka al-Sharkiyeh checkpoint attack September 8, 2004 Near the Green Lineborder with the West Bank None Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia Gate suicide bombing September 14, 2004 South of Kalandia,West Bank 2 injured A suicide bomber riding on a bicycle blew himself up near an armored IDF jeep at an agricultural gate.
> French Hill Junction bombing September 22, 2004 French Hill, Jerusalem 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Sinai bombings* October 7, 2004 Sinai peninsula,Egypt 34 Suicide bombing at two Sinai holiday resorts frequented by Israeli tourists: thirty-one died at the Taba Hilton and three at Ras a-Satan. Among the dead were 12 Israelis; over 120 were wounded. The attack was masterminded by Iyad Saleh and carried out by a Palestinian group.
> Carmel Market bombing November 1, 2004 Tel Aviv 3 Over 30 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][15]
> Karni Crossing attack December 7, 2004 Karni Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 An IDF soldier of the Oketz canine unit was killed by a bomb, along with his dog, when a booby-trapped chicken coup exploded northwest of the Karni Crossing. Four soldiers were wounded in the exchange of fire while evacuating him. Hamas claimed responsibility for the attack.
> *2005 (9 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Morag attack January 12, 2005 Morag, Southern Gaza Strip 1 One Israeli civilian was killed and three IDF soldiers wounded when a bomb was detonated against a military vehicle patrolling the route near Morag. Two Palestinians were killed by IDF forces. The area was booby-trapped with explosive devices, in addition to the bomb that exploded. Palestinian Islamic Jihadclaimed responsibility.
> Karni border crossing attack January 13, 2005 Karni crossing, Gaza Strip 6 Carried out together by Hamas with Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and Popular Resistance Committees.
> Gush Katif checkpoint attack January 18, 2005 Gush Katif, Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Stage Club bombing February 25, 2005 Tel Aviv sea promenade 5 Carried out together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and with Hizballah involvement.
> 1st HaSharon Mall suicide bombing July 12, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beersheba central bus station bombing August 28, 2005 Beersheba 50 injured, 2 critically Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Hadera Market bombing October 26, 2005 Hadera 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd HaSharon Mall suicide bombing December 5, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem roadblock bombing December 29, 2005 NearTulkarem,West Bank 3 One Israeli soldier was killed when a Palestinian en route to carry out an attack in Israel was discovered and detonated himself at a checkpoint. A second intended suicide bomber was also killed in the blast as well as the driver and a third passenger. Three soldiers and seven Palestinians were also wounded.
> *2006 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing January 19, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 31 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kedumim bombing March 30, 2006 Kdumim, West Bank 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *2nd Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing* April 17, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 11 68 injured. Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *2007 (1 bombing)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Eilat bakery bombing January 29, 2007 Eilat 3 Both Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claim joint responsibility.
> *2008 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Dimona bombing February 4, 2008 Dimona 1 9 injuries. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades together with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).[16]
> Kerem Shalom suicide bombing April 19, 2008 Kerem Shalom border crossing, Gaza Strip 13 injured Three Palestinian suicide bombers broke through the border fence to attack the Kerem Shalom IDF post, blowing themselves up and wounding several Israeli soldiers. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooooo..., Israel has not reason to need security concerns with the palestinians
> 
> They are the sweetest most gentle and friendly people on the face of the earth.  They wouldn't harm a flea.  Violence is not in their nature.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct! We finally agree on something, it's just disgusting they are routinely brutalised, oppressed and killed by the Zionist Israeli colonisers. Want to know about real life amongst Palestinians in "Greater Israel" read this: Extreme Rambling Walking Israel s Separation Barrier. For Fun. Amazon.co.uk Mark Thomas 9780091927806 Books
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a wall across most of the American-Mexican border, and that's only to keep out illegal aliens and drug smugglers, not crazy suicide bombers.
Click to expand...






 The moron does not realise that there is a separation barrier between Saudi and Yemen that was built 20 miles inside Yemen by the Saudis long before Israel built theirs


----------



## toastman

I kind of feel bad for pro Palestinians since the only shred of hope they have left lies with BDS, an organization that has been around for nearly a decade and has proven to be ANOTHER massive failure


----------



## Hossfly

toastman said:


> I kind of feel bad for pro Palestinians since the only shred of hope they have left lies with BDS, an organization that has been around for nearly a decade and has proven to be ANOTHER massive failure


They do wallow in self-pity, don'tcha think?


----------



## aris2chat

fanger said:


> *DESPITE THE ODDS, BDS IS WORKING!*
> 
> *Foreign investment in Israel plummeted almost 50 percent in 2014, a fact attributed to last summer’s assault on Gaza and the growing impact of boycotts.*
> 
> *This week the UN’s trade and development agency UNCTAD released its annualWorld Investment Report on foreign direct investment (FDI) – a measure of money that investors from overseas put into a country to invest in businesses, build factories or start other economic projects.*
> 
> *According to the report, FDI into Israel in 2014 plummeted to just $6.4 billion from almost $12 billion in 2013.*
> 
> *The 2014 figure appears to be the lowest in more than a decade. Foreign direct investment into Israel averaged around $9 billion per year from 2005 to 2012.*
> 
> *“We believe that what led to the drop in investment in Israel are Operation Protective Edge and the boycotts Israel is facing,” Roni Manos, an Israeli economist who co-authored the report, told Israel’s Ynet.*
> 
> *“Operation Protective Edge” is the name Israel gave its 51-day assault last summer that devastated much of Gaza and killed more than 2,200 Palestinians, including 551 chidren.*
> 
> *The news that investors are fleeing is only the latest economic blow to Israel as a result of its attack on Gaza.*
> 
> *In May, Ynet revealed a dramatic plunge in visits to the country in an article headlined “Tourists have stopped coming to Israel.”*
> 
> *During the Gaza assault, Palestinian resistance organizations considered it a significant strategic achievement that they managed to force a shutdown of Israel’s main international airport for several days, dealing Israel a severe economic and reputational blow.*
> 
> *But it appears the damage may have lasted far longer than the airport shutdown.*
> 
> *“Despite the hopes for a recovery two or three months after last summer’s operation in Gaza, it seems the crisis is only getting worse,” Ynet reported, “the number of tourists is dropping, the number of hotel stays is declining and the number of organized tours has been significantly cut.”*
> 
> *Ynet cited figures from the Israel Hotel Association for the first quarter of this year pointing to a 28 percent drop in tourist stays, with some areas including the Red Sea resort of Eilat – heavily marketed as a seaside destination for Europeans – seeing a 51 percent decline.*
> *DESPITE THE ODDS BDS IS WORKING Desertpeace*




Foreign investment in Israel - Santandertrade.com

and this is only the middle of the 2015, not the end.
Investment has more to do with threats of violence than some boycott.
and we know the excuse for the BDS is to boycott companies in the the WB, but most of the companies involved are in Israel proper not the WB.
This BDS is not about the WB but another form of anti-semitism against 'Israel'

Jobs in Israel or jobs in the WB held by palestinians are the most at risk if companies loose money from the boycott.  Hate mongers don't care about the palestinians.  If people cared they would invest in companies that can provide good, well paying jobs for palestinians in the WB.  There would be more job development in the WB.  More urges for stability in the PA economically and politically. 
Palestinians are just being used, yet again by hate monger, against Israel.
If they were smart they would be encouraging Israeli companies to invest throughout the WB, not just near setlements, so more palestinians could benefit from good paying jobs.  More high production farms by Israeli farmers.  More service industries that would encourage tourism.
More modern manufacturing.  More construction for high standard and eco friendly homes and buildings.  More hospitals in cooperation with Israeli hospitals and research.


----------



## aris2chat

toastman said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides having carried far more operations against the white-ruled Government than the Palestinians could ever dream of, the ANC also regularly attacked en-masse from outside South Africa where they were hosted by South Africa's neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANC-2nd Submission to TRC - APPENDIX FOUR
> 
> Please note:
> 
> Information in this list was drawn from press reports and the Annual Surveys of the SAIRR. These are not MK records. There are probably omissions and errors, due to censorship during the apartheid era and other difficulties in collecting information of this nature.
> 
> 1960s Details are not available, but it is estimated that the MK High Command co-ordinated over 190 acts of sabotage between October 1961 and July 1963. There were no deaths or injuries.
> 
> 1976: Note: a study by Tom Lodge of the University of the Witwatersrand estimated that there were 150 MK attacks between 1976 - 1982
> 
> 30/11/76 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Transvaal Two SAP killed as arrested cadres escape custody, throwing grenade into SAP vehicle
> 
> 1977
> 
> 08/01/77 Economic: railway line near Soweto
> 
> 15/06/1977 Unplanned actions/skirmish with SAP: Two civilians killed in warehouse in Goch Street during unplanned panic reaction when cadres realised they were being followed by SAP; two cadres captured; Monty Motlaung beaten so badly by SAP he was brain damaged; Solomon Mahlangu hanged
> 
> I wonder how many times the death toll in Gaza was exaggerated for the media? My guess is every single time, since , you know, Hamas picks and chooses wh
> 24/02/77 SAP buildings: Daveyton SAP station Bomb causes structural damage; no injuries
> 
> 15/07/77 Economic: Umlazi/ Durban Damage to railway line
> 
> 26/07/77 Skirmish with SAP: Vosloorus One cadre killed
> 
> 26/07/77 Skirmish with SAP: Dobsonville One cadre killed, 2 SAP injured
> 
> 09/09/77 SAP SB personnel: Leonard Nkosi; turned ANC cadre killed.
> 
> 27/10/77 SAP personnel: Bophutatswana; Three cadres killed by SAP after throwing a at a police patrol; 1 SAP injured
> 
> 02/11/77 Skirmish with SAP: near Pongola One cadre killed, 1 SAP injured
> 
> ??/11/77 Economic: railway at Dunswart & Apex Train driver slightly injured
> 
> 12/12/77 SAP building: Germiston police station Structural damage
> 
> 1978
> 
> ??/01/78 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Former ANC member (Steve Mtshali) who turned state witness in various trials; shot and wounded
> 
> ??/02/78 Skirmish with SAP: near Swaziland border Two SAP killed
> 
> 02/02/78 SAP building: Daveyton police station Structural damage
> 
> 01/03/78 Skirmish with SAP: Witkleigat area No details
> 
> 10/03/78 Government buildings: Bantu Affairs Admin. Board, Port Elizabeth Bomb explodes outside offices; One civilian killed, three injured
> 
> ??/04/78 SAP personnel: Swaziland border Cadres ambush SAP patrol; two SAP wounded
> 
> 14/04/78 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Former deputy president of  the ANC in the Transvaal (Abel Mthembu) turned state witness at the Pretoria ANC trial
> 
> 25/06/78 SAP Personnel: Det-Sgt Chapi Hlubi shot dead
> 
> 21/08/78 BOSS personnel: B. Mayeza; shot dead in Umlazi
> 
> ??/12/78 Government buildings: Soweto Community Council Bomb damages offices
> 
> 1979
> 
> 1979 Economic: Sasol Oil Refineries Massive structural damage
> 
> 1979 SAP building: Orlando police station attacked
> 
> 14/01/79 Skirmish with SAP: farm near Zeerust; Seven cadres clash with SAP; I captured, others escape over Botswana border
> 
> 23/01/79 Economic: near New Canada station Explosion damages railway
> 
> 24/01/79 Economic: railway between Fort Beaufort and King Williamstown Large quantity of explosives on line found and defused
> 
> February 1979 SAP SB personnel: Sgt Benjamin Letlako shot dead in Katlehong
> 
> April 1979 Economic: railway near Soweto Explosives discovered and defused
> 
> 05/05/79 SAP personnel/building: Moroka SAP Station Cadres open fire in charge office; 1 SAP killed, 3 injured; 3 civilians injured; extensive damage caused by grenades in offices
> 
> June 1979 Economic: railway in Eastern Transvaal Explosives found, defused
> 
> November 1979 SAP building/personnel: Orlando SAP Station Cadres open fire, hurl grenades into charge office; 2 SAP killed, 2 SAP wounded; pamphlets distributed
> 
> November 1979 SAP SB personnel: Lt Magezi Ngobeni; grenades thrown into home; 5 children wounded
> 
> December 1979 Economic: railway near Alice Explosion damages line
> 
> 1980
> 
> 1980 SAP building: Booysens police station Damage to building
> 
> 14/01/80 SAP building/ support for community resistance: Soekmekaar SAP Station Little damage; minor injury to one SAP; local community involved in struggle against forced removal
> 
> 1980 Skirmish with SAP: Meadowlands No details
> 
> ??/03/80 Skirmish with SAP: Bophutatswana Two cadres killed, one escapes
> 
> 04/04/80 SAP buildings & personnel: Booysens SAP Station Attack with grenades, rocket launchers, AKs causes damage, no injuries
> 
> June 1980 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Tennyson Makiwane Expelled ANC official; shot dead
> 
> 01/06/80 Economic: Sasol 1,2 and Natref Eight fuel tanks destroyed in series of blasts; no injuries; R58-m damage
> 
> August 1980 SAP SB Personnel: Det-Sgt TG Zondi; shot at in Sobantu Village; uninjured
> 
> 15/10/80 Economic/support for community resistance: Railway line in Dube blown up; Soweto community had called for a stayaway previous day to protest against rent increases, visit by Koornhof
> 
> 29/10/80 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board Two grenades cause extensive damage, injure security guard and friend
> 
> 30/10/80 Government residence: Port Elizabeth House of Transkei consul damaged with bomb; no injuries
> 
> 21/11/80 Skirmish with SAP: Chiawelo; cadre killed, SAP injure child
> 
> 1981
> 
> According to the SAIRR, between January and October 1981 there were at least 40 ANC guerilla attacks in urban areas; there were 17 between July 1979 and June 1980.
> 
> 1981 Skirmish with SAP: house in Chiawelo; One cadre killed; possible SAP casualties
> 
> 1981 SAP building: Wonderboom SAP station No details
> 
> 1981 Economic: Capital Park sub-station Damage by limpet mine
> 
> 1981 SAP building:Mabopane SAP station Two dead (no details)
> 
> 1981 Economic: Rosslyn sub-station Damage by limpet mines; Two injuries
> 
> 14/04/81 Economic: Richards Bay / Vryheid line 20km railway destroyed, coal trucks derailed
> 
> 21/04/81 Economic: power station, in Durban Two transformers destroyed by limpet mines
> 
> May 1981 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Hoedspruit Railways policeman killed with grenade
> 
> 06/05/81 Economic/ Republic Day protests: railway in Hoedspruit area Line damaged
> 
> 21/05/81 Economic/Republic Day protests: PE rail link to Johannesburg and Cape Town Line damaged by explosion
> 
> 25/05/81: Series of actions in support of Republic Day protests:
> 
> Propaganda: pamphlet bomb in Durban;
> 
> SAP building: Fort Jackson SAP station;
> 
> Economic: railway line near Soweto
> 
> Economic: railway line on Natal South Coast
> 
> Economic: powerlines cut in Vrede, OFS
> 
> 27/05/81 SADF buildings: recruiting office, Durban Destroyed in explosion
> 
> 01/06/81 Firebombs at three PFP offices, Johannesburg No injuries
> 
> 04/06/81 SAP building: SAP station, Johannesburg SAP building: SAP station, Meyerton
> 
> 11/06/81 Economic: railway line Natal North coast
> 
> 16/6/81 Economic: railway line near East London
> 
> 28/06/81 Economic: railway near Empangeni
> 
> 03/07/81 Economic: fuel storage dept, Alberton Limpet mine defused
> 
> 21/07/81 Economic: power supply; Pretoria, Middelburg, Ermelo At least six explosions at three installations
> 
> 11/08/81 SADF personnel & buildings: Voortrekkerhoogte Military Base Damage by rocket attack
> 
> 19/08/81 Economic: railway line near East London
> 
> 02/09/81 SAP buildings & personnel: Mabopane SAP station Two SAP, two civilians (one a child) killed
> 
> 12/09/81 Economic: main railway line, Delville Wood, Durban Explosion damages line
> 
> 10/10/81 Economic: Durban railway station Government buildings: Durban offices, Dept. Co-operation and Development Four injuries; no details
> 
> 21/10/81 Economic: Transformer in Evander destroyed Economic: Sasol III water pipeline, Secunda
> 
> 26/10/81 SAP buildings & personnel: Sibasa SAP station Two SAP killed, station destroyed
> 
> 01/11/81 SADF buildings & personnel: Jeppes Reef House near Swaziland border occupied by SADF Destroyed in rocket/grenade attack
> 
> 09/11/81 Government buildings: Orlando Magistrates Court Explosion; no details
> 
> 12/11/81 Economic: Rosslyn power substation, Pretoria Damage by 4 limpet mines
> 
> 09/12/81 Government buildings: office of Chief Commissioner, Department of Co-operation and Development, Cape Town
> 
> 14/12/81 Economic: Pretoria power sub-station bombed
> 
> 23/12/81 Government buildings: E. Cape Admin. Board, Duncan Village No details
> 
> 26/12/81 SAP buildings: Wonderboompoort SAP station No details
> 
> 1982
> 
> According to the SAIRR, there were at least 26 sabotage attacks by the ANC between December 1981 and November 1982; 13 suspected ANC cadres were killed in shoot-outs with the SAP. According to the SAP, there were 39 acts of insurgency in 1982.
> 
> 21/05/81 Government buildings: Port Natal Administration Board, Pinetown bombed Government buildings: Offices of Dept. Coloured Affairs, Durban
> 
> 07/01/82 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board, Soweto Bomb damages office
> 
> 12/05/82 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board. Soweto Bomb damages offices again
> 
> 20/03/82 Government buildings: Langa Commissioners Court Damaged in explosion
> 
> 28/05/82 Economic: Fuel depot and power transformer, Hectorspruit Damaged by limpet mine
> 
> 03/06/82 Economic: railway near Dube Damaged in explosion
> 
> 04/06/82 Government buildings: offices of Presidents Council, Cape Town Bomb explodes in lift shaft of building housing these offices; one killed
> 
> 28/06/82 Economic: railway depot at Vryheid Damaged in explosion
> 
> 28/06/82 Economic: Scheepersnek: Two bombs cause extensive damage to railway depot, pump station, stores, vehicles; Durban-Witwatersrand oil pipeline shattered SAP & Government buildings: Port Elizabeth; Station Commanders office and New Law Courts damagedJuly 1982Government buildings: PE court building
> 
> 28/08/82 SADF buildings: Umvoti Mounted Rifles Army Camp, Red Hill, Durban Extensive damage to building and three SADF vehicles
> 
> September 1982 Skirmish with SAP: Boksburg Two cadres killed
> 
> 24/09/82 Economic: railway bridge near Upington Explosives placed; no details
> 
> October 1982 Skirmishes with SAP: KwaZulu One SAP SB member killed; one cadre killed
> 
> 26/10/82 Government buildings: Drakensberg Administration. Board, Pietermaritzburg Three bombs explode
> 
> November 1982 SAP personnel: W/O P. Selepe, Mamelodi killed; gave evidence in many trials
> 
> 08/11/82 Economic: Mobil fuel storage depot, Mkuze Blast causes severe damageDecember 1982Personnel actively assisting SAP: B. Hlapane
> 
> 13-14/11/82 Skirmishes with SAP: Piet Retief Two SAP seriously wounded
> 
> 18-19/12/82 Economic: Koeberg nuclear power station Massive damage in four explosions; no injuries
> 
> 20-21/11/82 SADF/SAP installation & personnel: SAP rural station & temporary SADF garrison at Tonga Rocket attack seriously injures two SADF personnel
> 
> 31/12/82 Government building / SAP building: Johannesburg Magistrates court (200m from John Vorster Square) Explosion; no details
> 
> 1983
> 
> 1983 Economic: line near Phomolong station Damage to railway line
> 
> 1983 SADF building: offices in Marshall Street Structural damage
> 
> 1983 Economic: pylon in Denneboom Structural damage
> 
> 1983 SAP personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on patrol; no injuries
> 
> 26/01/83 Government buildings: New Brighton Community Council offices Building extensively damaged; one dead, five injured
> 
> 30/01/83 Government buildings: Pietermarizburg Supreme Court Explosion; no details
> 
> 10/02/83 Economic: Richards Bay area 500 hectares burned in arson attack
> 
> 11/02/83 Government Buildings: Drakensberg Admin. Board Offices Explosion, no details
> 
> 08/02/83 Skirmishes with SADF: Paulpietersburg No details
> 
> 20/02/83 Economic: Pelindaba Nuclear Research Station Set on fire; no details
> 
> 21/03/83 Government buildings: Supreme Court, Pietermaritzburg Explosion, no details
> 
> 21/04/83 Government buildings: Supreme Court, Pietermaritzburg Second explosion; no details
> 
> May 1983 Skirmish with SADF: Botswana border Four cadres, one SADF killed
> 
> May 1983 Government buildings: Roodepoort; Offices of Dept. Internal Affairs Damaged in two explosions: R250 000 damage
> 
> 20/05/83 SADF personnel and building: Nineteen killed (2 MK, 11 SAAF officers) in car bomb at entrance to SAAF HQ, opposite building housing military intelligence personnel; 217 injured (number of military/ civilian injuries unclear
> 
> 17/06/83 Economic: pylon at New Canada station SAP defuse bomb
> 
> 28/06/83 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Roodepoort Explosion; no details July 1983Economic: Sasol plant, Secunda Minor damage
> 
> 07/07/83 Government buildings: Durban Supreme Court Two bombs defused
> 
> 07/07/83 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Roodepoort; SAP building: Roodepoort Bombs detonate at 00h40 causing structural damage
> 
> 06/08/83 Armed propaganda: Bomb explodes at Temple Israel, Hillbrow, before Marais Steyn due to speak there; no injuries
> 
> 20/08/83 Economic: substation near Mamelodi Explosion causes damage of R100 000 26/08/83Government buildings: Ciskei consular generals offices, Carlton Centre Limpet mines explode at 18h50; one injured
> 
> 08/09/83 Economic: electrical sub-stations, Johannesburg area Two (Randburg and Sandton) bombed
> 
> 11/09/83 Economic: substations at Bryanston North and Fairland Limpet mines cause structural damage
> 
> 12/09/83 Government buildings: Ciskei offices in Pretoria Limpet mine planted after hours causes structural damage
> 
> 13/09/83 Economic/support of industrial action: Rowntree factory, Umbilo Bomb blast at 19h45; structural damage
> 
> 29/09/83 Economic: pylon in Vereeniging Police defuse explosives
> 
> 11/10/83 Economic/SADF personnel: Warmbaths; Mines explode at 02h20; extensively damage large fuel storage tanks, three rail tankers, one road tanker; two devices set to explode 1 hour later found on door of Civil Defence office; no injuries. PW Botha due to speak in Warmbaths.
> 
> 14/10/83 Economic: two electricity pylons, Pietermaritzburg Mines explode at 02h00, 03h00
> 
> 01/11/83 Economic: Durban Buses at municipal bus depot damaged by bomb at midnightEconomic: Germiston Railway line bombed Economic: Springs SAP defuses bomb on railway lineSAP building/personnel: Durban SAP workshop Bombed; no details
> 
> 02/11/83 SAP vehicles: Wentworth; Explosion at 02h55 damages vehicles in SAP mobile store and adjacent student residence (Alan Taylor Residence)
> 
> 03/11/83 Economic: Bosmont railway station Damaged by bomb Economic: bus depot near DurbanSAP buildings: SAP store near Durban 22/11/83 Economic: Durban Pylons damaged by two explosions
> 
> 03/11/83 Economic: railway line, Bosmont/Newclare railway line damaged in explosion railway line near Germiston damaged by explosion railway line near Springs; explosives defused
> 
> 03 or 07/12/83 Government building: office of Department of Community Development, Bree Street., Johannesburg Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 08/12/83 Economic: railway 1km from Bloemfontein Locomotive and two trucks derailed
> 
> 12/12/83 Government buildings: offices of Dept Community Development and Commissioners Court, Johannesburg Severe damage in limpet mine explosion; seven injured
> 
> 15/12/83 Government buildings: offices of Dept Foreign Affairs, Johannesburg Seven injured in explosion SADF buildings: Natal Command HQ Three bombs explode on beach front nearby; no damage
> 
> 19/12/83 Government Buildings: KwaMashu township offices Explosion causes R60 thousand damage
> 
> 1984
> 
> According to the Institute for Strategic Studies, Pretoria, there were 44 MK attacks during this year.
> 
> 1984 Skirmish with SAP: Mapetla One cadre killed; no SAP injuries
> 
> 1984 Skirmish with SAP: SAP ambush, Jabulani One cadre killed, one injured
> 
> 04/01/84 Skirmish with SAP: Mamelodi One cadre killed
> 
> 03/02/84 Government buildings: Ciskei consulate, Durban Offices destroyed in explosion
> 
> 23/02/84 Economic: Escom installation, Georgetown Slight damaged caused by explosion
> 
> 29/02/84 Economic: Mandini Power Station Bomb explodes; no information SAP building: Mandini SAP station Bombed; no details
> 
> 11/03/84 Economic: Mobil fuel depot, Ermelo; Four explosions, extensive damage, five storage tanks destroyed; no injuries
> 
> 12/03/84 Skirmishes with SAP: area unknown Two SAP seriously injured
> 
> April 1984 Skirmish with SAP: De Deur Onecadre killed
> 
> 05/04/84 Government buildings: Transkei consulate in Botshabelo Explosion destroys offices
> 
> 12/05/84 Government buildings: Durban, Trust Bank; Explosion causes extensive damage to offices of Dept. Internal Affairs and Durban HQ of SA. Railways Police injured
> 
> 13/05/84 Economic: Mobil Oil Refinery, Durban; Cadres set fire to refinery in RPG.7 attack; running skirmish lasting several hours ends when car in which cadres were travelling is followed to construction site by police; all were killed along with three labourers who burned to death when paint store set alight in the battle. 4 SAP also injured.
> 
> 16/05/84 SAP personnel: Jabulani; Explosion destroys two private vehicles belonging to SAP members outside Jabulani SAP station
> 
> 18/05/84 Economic: railway near Lenasia Damaged by explosion
> 
> 06/06/84 Economic: petrol rail tankers, Merewent, Durban Four mines damage railway / defused (unclear)
> 
> 08/06/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ndwedwe Two cadres killed in running gunfight with SAP
> 
> 21/06/84 Economic: substation, Berea (Durban) Explosion damages substation, disrupts supply
> 
> 12/07/84 SAP personnel: Jabulani SAP vehicle attacked; one SAP killed, one injured
> 
> 28/07/84 Government buildings: SA Railways Police charge office, KwaMashu Attacked with hand grenades
> 
> 03/08/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ellisras area; one cadre killed Details unclear
> 
> 7/08/84 Property of government personnel: Extensive damage to Tshabalala Dry Cleaners, Soweto Economic: Glenmore, Durban Escom sub-station destroyed
> 
> 12/08/84 Government buildings: Department of Internal Affairs, Johannesburg Explosion causes minor damage
> 
> 16/08/84 SAP buildings/personnel: SAP HQ Soweto East; Roodepoort City Centre Building Two mines destroy the second and third floors of building, injure District Commander, four SAP, two civilians; R260 000 damage\
> 
> 17/08/84 Skirmish with SAP: Mapetla Cadre resisting arrest killed
> 
> 23/08/84 Government departments: DET, Booysens Explosions destroy 4th floor at 18h30
> 
> 24/08/84 Government buildings: SA Railways Police Regional offices, Dept Internal Affairs offices in Anchor Life Building Bomb explodes at 17h30; two civilians and four Railways Police injured
> 
> 03/09/84 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Johannesburg Explosion at 16h07; four injured
> 
> 05/09/84 Economic: Escom sub-station, Rustenberg; Explosion destroys installations, disrupts power to Rustenberg and large area of Bophutatswana.
> 
> 13/09/84 Economic: Escom sub-station, Durban Limpet mines cause damage
> 
> 14/09/84 Government Buildings: Department of Community Development, Krugersdorp Bomb at 17h00 causes damage
> 
> 11/12/84 Economic: railway near Durban Explosion damages line, goods train damaged
> 
> 14/12/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ingwavuma One cadre killed, one SAP injured
> 
> 25/12/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ingwavuma Cadre killed
> 
> 1985
> 
> According to the Institute for Strategic Studies, Pretoria, there were 136 MK attacks during this year, a 209% increase compared with figures for 1984.
> 
> ??/01/85 Skirmish with SAP: Nongoma Three cadres, 1 SAP killed
> 
> ??/03/85 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Limpet mine destroys SAP vehicle; no injuries
> 
> ??/03/85 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Transvaal Two cadres killed, one captured
> 
> ??/03/85 SAP SB personnel: Tembisa Grenade attack on unnamed SB members home; no details
> 
> 22/03/85 Skirmish with SAP unit: Bushbuckridge Two cadres killed
> 
> ??/04/85 Economic: Escom sub-station, Durban Parking attendant killed
> 
> 02/05/85 Economic/ support for workers: explosion at Anglo American and Anglovaal, Johannesburg R170 thousand structural damage caused. Both had engaged in mass dismissals of mine workers
> 
> 09/05/85 SAP personnel: two grenade attacks in Pretoria townships No details
> 
> 15/05/85 SAP building & personnel: Brakpan SAP barracks Three explosions; no details
> 
> 15/05/85 Government buildings: Brakpan Commissioners court and offices of Messenger of the court Attacks on the morning of the funeral of Andries Raditsela who had died in detention
> 
> 30/05/85 SADF building: Military Medical Centre, Johannesburg Limpet mine causes structural damage
> 
> 31/05/85 SADF building/personnel: Southern Cross Fund offices Fourteen injured
> 
> ??/05/85 SAP personnel: GaRankuwa SAP member killed by suspected insurgents
> 
> ??/06/85 Government buildings: Lamontville Three limpet mines explode at Natalia Development Board
> 
> ??/06/85 SAP buildings: Umlazi SAP station Three limpet mines explode; no details
> 
> ??/06/85 Economic: Durban Escom sub-station damaged by explosion
> 
> ??/06/85 Economic/support of worker struggle: AECI offices, Johannesburg Bomb damages offices; company was involved in labour dispute
> 
> ??/06/85 SAP personnel Mmabatho: policeman who fired on crowd killed by alleged insurgents
> 
> //?06/85 Economic: Umtata Explosion destroys Transkei Development Corporation bulk fuel depot; disrupted water and power supplies
> 
> ??/06/85 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Attack on home of Rajbansi with petrol bombs and hand grenades; no injuries Government personnel: Attack on home of former Gugulethu town councillor; no details
> 
> ??/07/85 Economic: Durban Limpet mines destroy sub-station
> 
> ??/07/85 Skirmish with SAP: roadblock near East London Two cadres, one SAP killed in shootout
> 
> ??/07/85 SAP personnel: Soweto Group dubbed the Suicide Squad attacks home of two Soweto policemen
> 
> ??/07/85 Support for worker struggles: Umlazi Hand grenade damages bakery in Umlazi where workers were on strike
> 
> ??/07/85 Government personnel: hand grenade attack on former community councillor in Gugulethu
> 
> ??/08/85 Home of MP Barend Andrews attacked with hand grenade No injuries
> 
> 02/08/85 Skirmish with SAP: roadblock near Mount Ruth Two cadres, one SAP killed
> 
> 10/08/85 Economic: petrol bowser, East London fuel depot SAP defuse limpet mine
> 
> ??/10/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town; Shots fired at police patrol; two incidents of attacks on police with hand grenades; no further details
> 
> ??/10/85 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Home of SAP member attacked with hand grenade
> 
> ??/11/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town Four people including SAP officer and wife, railways policeman, killed in various hand grenade attacks; total of 20 such attacks recorded by this time say SAP.
> 
> ??/11/85 SADF personnel: Cape Town Three SADF injured in grenade attacks
> 
> ??/11/85 Economic: Central Johannesburg Building housing Institute of Bankers damaged in blast
> 
> ??/11/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town Two grenade attacks on homes of SAP personnel SAP buildings: Manenberg SAP Station Vehicles damaged in grenade attack
> 
> ??/11/85 Economic: Sasol 2 and 3 Rocket attack; three cadres killed by SAP
> 
> ??/11/85 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: Soutpansberg area Anti-tank mine explodes; four SADF, four others injured
> 
> ??/11/85 Skirmish with Bophutatswana Police: Four cadres killed, two cadres injured
> 
> ??/12/85 Economic: Bus depot Umlazi No details
> 
> 6/12/85 SAP personnel: police patrol in Soweto One SAP injured by grenade 08/12/85 SAP personnel: Chesterville Home of SAP member bombed; no details
> 
> 13/12/85 SADF personnel: troop carrier in Messina One soldier injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> ??/12/85 Skirmish with SADF: near Botswana border One SADF killed
> 
> ??/12/85 Government buildings: Chatsworth Magistrates Court; Limpet mine explodes at 18h00; structural damage
> 
> 14/12/85 Skirmish with SAP: Chiawelo One cadre killed
> 
> 17/12/85 Economic/support of industrial action: Limpet mine explodes at 03h00; damages eight buses, PUTCO Fleetline depot, Umlazi
> 
> 19/12/85 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: Wiepe area One farmer or civilian injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> 20/12/85 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: Messina Six killed in anti-tank mine explosion in game farm
> 
> 23/12/85 Cadre response to state brutality: Five civilians killed, 40 injured in Amanzimtoti shopping centre blast; attempted warning failed; Andrew Zondo hanged.
> 
> 29/12/85 Propaganda: pamphlet bomb, Durban Defused by SAP
> 
> 1986: In Parliament in February 1987, Adriaan Vlok refused to disclose the number or nature of incidents of sabotage, armed attacks and explosions that had occurred during 1986 as this was not in the interests of the safety of the Republic. According to the Institute of Strategic Studies at the University of Pretoria, there were 230 incidents of insurgency during the year, a 69,1% increase over the 136 incidents in 1985.
> 
> ??/??/86 SAP personnel: home attacked in Springs One person injured in grenade and AK attack
> 
> ??/??/86 Economic: Springs railway station Limpet mine damages building
> 
> ??/??/86 SAP personnel: Vosloorus No details
> 
> ??/01/86 SADF/ Personnel actively supporting SADF: Ellisras area near Botswana border Two killed in anti-tank mine explosion; no details
> 
> January 1986 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadre throws grenade at 3 SAP members; cadre killed; no details
> 
> 04/01/86 SADF/personnel actively assisting SADF: Stockpoort (Botswana border) Two killed and two injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> 05/01/86 Skirmishes with SAP: roadblock on East London /King Williamstown road One SAP killed, one cadre killed
> 
> 04/02/86 SADF personnel: Gugulethu Four SADF injured when grenade thrown into their military vehicle
> 
> 07/01/86 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Soweto Grenade thrown at Railways policeman
> 
> 06/01/86 Skirmish with SAP: near East London One cadre killed
> 
> 08/01/86 Economic: Pretoria sub-station Damaged by explosion
> 
> 09//01/86 Economic/ SAP personnel: Durban Limpet damages substation in Jacobs, 21h15; second limpet explodes kills one SAP, injures three - five SAP (or one SAP, two engineers)
> 
> 18/01/86 Economic: substation in Westville, Durban Two limpets damage substation
> 
> 20/01/86 Economic/SAP personnel: Four limpets damage pylon near Durban 20h45; fifth probably aimed at SAP explodes later; no injuries
> 
> 24/01/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Sgt Makhulu killed in grenade attack on his home
> 
> ??/02/86 SADF personnel: Gugulethu Buffel attacked with grenade; four SADF injured slightly
> 
> 01/02/86 SAP personnel: Lamontville Grenade thrown at patrol; one SAP injured
> 
> 09/02/86 SAP personnel: UmlaziLimpet mine destroys two SAP vehicles at Umlazi SAP station when parked after returning from riot patrol; no injuries
> 
> 19/02/86 SAP personnel: Cambridge East SAP station; Explosion in toilet block near Radio Control room; no injures
> 
> February 1986 Skirmish with SAP: near Port Elizabeth; Two cadres killed, two SAP injured
> 
> February 1986 Economic: Durban Explosion at Durban sub-station; no details
> 
> 12/02/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: near Messina Bakkie detonates anti-tank mine; no injuries
> 
> 2/02/86 Skirmishes with SADF: near Alldays One SADF, one cadre killed
> 
> 16/02/86 SADF personnel: Mamelodi Casspir severely damaged by anti-tank landmine
> 
> 17/02/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Zwide Two SAP killed, two cadres killed, one arrested SAP personnel: area unknown One SAP injured when vehicle hit by 10 bullets
> 
> ??/02/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Zola, Soweto Cadre blows up two SAP, kills self with grenade
> 
> ??/02/86 Economic: De Deur Limpet causes structural damage to substation 01/03/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Port Elizabeth or Grahamstown One SAP seriously injured, cadre killed
> 
> 03/03/896 Skirmishes with SAP: Gugulethu Police execute seven cadres
> 
> 04/03/86 SAP building/personnel: John Vorster Square Two SAP members, two civilians injured in explosion on 3rd floor
> 
> 07/03/86 SAP building/personnel: Hillbrow SAP Station Limpet found and detonated by SAP
> 
> 15/03/86 Government buildings: Limpet mine explodes in front of Springs railway station, outside Indian Administration Offices; one civilian seriously injured
> 
> 17/03/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi SAP member shot; dies in hospital
> 
> 18/03/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Constable Sinki Vuma shot dead at home
> 
> 19/03/86 SAP personnel: limpet mine attack on SB member (no area); car destroyed member
> 
> 21/03/86 Economic: Durban Four mines explode at Escom sub-station
> 
> 26/03/86 Skirmish with SAP: Volsloorus One cadre killed when he allegedly threw grenade at SAP members
> 
> 08/04/86 Collaborators in apartheid repression: attack on home of former LP secretary in Natal, Kevin Leaf No injuries
> 
> ??/03/86 SAP Personnel: Dobsonville SAP come under fire at funeral; no details
> 
> 21/04/86 SADF / personnel actively assistingSADF: Breyten/Chrissiesmeer district Two anti-tank landmines detonate, injuring two civilians in taxi and one tractor driver
> 
> 21/04/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Alexandra Cadre attacks SAP, one seriously injured; cadre retreated unharmed
> 
> 23/04/86 Government buildings: Cala Blast at Cala post office; no injuries
> 
> 24/04/86 Government building: Meyerspark post office Explosion causes tructural damage
> 
> 27/04/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Edendale hospital Gordon Webster rescued; one civilian killed, two SAP injured
> 
> 25/05/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: farm of Colonel Koos Durr, near Davel Anti-tank miine kills two, injures eight
> 
> 26/05/86 As above: same road landmine detonated by tractor No injuries
> 
> 10/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Boshoek, 5km from Volksrust Anti-tank mine injures one person
> 
> 10/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Blomhof,near Volksrust Anti-tank mine injures two farmworkers
> 
> 14/06/86 SADF personnel: Magoos/ Why Not bars Car bomb kills three, injures 69, the majority civilians; McBride sentenced to death
> 
> 16/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Winterveldt: Probable anti-tank mine explosion kills three BDF troops in troop carrier
> 
> 22/06/86 Economic: fuel storage tanks, Jacobs; Limpet damages tanks Economic: liquid fuel pipeline betw. Sapref and Limpet damages pipeline Mobil Refinery near Durban
> 
> 26/06/86 SAP personnel: Soshanguve Grenade attack on SAP members home; nodetails
> 
> 27/06/86 Skirmishes with SAP: roadblock near Botswana border Four cadres killed, one SAP injured
> 
> 29/06/86 Government buildings: Alice post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 30/06/86 SAP personnel: Westville, Natal Mine explodes 03h15 on pedestrian bridge; second limpet aimed at responding SAP members explodes 15 minutes later
> 
> July 1986 Skirmish with SAP: Mdantsane After a two-hour gun battle SAP kill one cadre
> 
> 05/07/86 SAP buildings: Mowbray SAP station, CT Explosion slightly injures two SAP
> 
> 05/07/86 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: Volksrust One person injured by anti-tank landmine; no details
> 
> 05/07/86 Government personnel: Vosloorus and Katlehong; Five Development Board. officials killed in two attacks on their vehicles; two cadres killed
> 
> 06/07/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Empangeni Three cadres killed, one arrested
> 
> 10/07/86 SAP building: Silverton Explosion injures seven people
> 
> 22/07/86 SAP personnel: Katlehong One SAP killed
> 
> 26/07/86 SAP personnel: Katlehong; Cadres attack municipal police twice; both cadres killed, five police killed, 12 police injured
> 
> 30/07/86 SAP personnel: Umtata SAP station Three SAP, four civlians die , seven SAP injured in grenade and AK attack
> 
> 28/07/86 Skirmish with SAP: Nelspruit Two cadres killed
> 
> 30/07/86 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: near Nelspruit Anti-tank landmine explodes: no injuries
> 
> 03/08/86 Government buildings: Lakeside post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 09/08/86 SAP Personnel: Durban Lt Victor Raju killed in grenade attac on his home
> 
> 16/08/86 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Tvl, near Swaziland Four cadres killed, one injured
> 
> 16/08/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: E. Tvl border area Anti-tank landmine kills five, injures two civilians
> 
> 17/08/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Stellen Rust near Nelspruit Anti-tank mine injures two civilians
> 
> 22/08/86 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Natal Grenade attack on Inkathas Winnington Sabelo; AK 47 fired at car of his wife as she entered the driveway, killing her and injuring 3 children
> 
> 24/08/86 Government personnel: Imbali Grenade attack on home of town councillor Austin Kwejama; one child killed, one child injured
> 
> 24/09/86 Government personnel/ support for community action Home of Soweto Housing Director, Del Kevin, extensively damaged by limpet mine; no injuries
> 
> 30/09/86 Skirmishes with SAP: N. Natal One SAP injured
> 
> Early Oct. 1986 SAP building: SAP station Newcastle Attacked, no details
> 
> 06/10/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Mbuzini, near Mozabique border Anti-tank landmiine injures six SADF members in military vehicle
> 
> 20/10/86 SAP buildings: Lamontville SAP station Limpet mine explosion outside; no injuries
> 
> 22/10/86 Personnel actively supporting SADF: two anti-tank landmine explosions Damage to property (Van Zyl)
> 
> 31/10/86 SAP personnel: Umlazi Det. W/O Seleka(?) killed in grenade attack on home
> 
> Early Nov. 1986 Economic/ support for community struggle Two offices of PUTCO bombed in Soweto after fare increase of 17,5% announced
> 
> 02 or 04/11/86 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: near Nelspruit Anti-tank landmine explosion kills one woman, one child injured
> 
> 04/11/86 SADF personnel: landmine, E Transvaal One soldier on horseback killed
> 
> 10/11/86 Government buildings: Newcastle Magistrates Court Two bombs explode; 24 injuries including Magistrate and Public Prosecutor
> 
> 14/11/86 SADFl/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Alldays district Landmine injures farmer and son
> 
> 23/11/86 Government buildings: Fordsburg flats Limpet mines explode at new housing for Sowto town councillors; no injuries
> 
> ??/11/86 SAP Personnel: KTC Camp Grenade injures two SAP members
> 
> 15/12/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Barberton area Anti-tank landmine injures two SAP in SAP vehicle
> 
> 19/12/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Komatipoort area Anti-tank landmine injures SADF member Government personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on home of Soweto councillor; two SAP injured
> 
> 27/12/86 Skirmishes with SAP: near Messina Two SAP, three cadres killed; two cadres escape1987 Note: According to the Institute of Strategic Studies at the University of Pretoria, there were 234 incidents of insurgency during 1987; there had been 230 in 1986.1987 SAP personnel:home of Hlongwane, Mamelodi Damage to property
> 
> 1987 Government buildings: Jhbg Magistrates Court Four killed, several injured 1987 SAP buildings: Kwandebele SAP station No details
> 
> 01/01/87 SADF personnel: Alexandra National servicemen attacked; at least one injured
> 
> 08/01/86 SAP personnel: AECI plant Policeman shot at; skirmish followed inwhich two SAP and one civilian injured
> 
> 09/01/87 Support for strike action: OK Bazaars Eloff Street Bomb explodes, no injuries
> 
> 12/01/87 OK Bazaars HQ: Bomb causes extensive damage, no injures (Note: there had been a protracted strike.)
> 
> 09/01/87 SAP personnel: near KTC Riot Squad member killed, two injured by grenade thrown into their vehicle
> 
> 23/01/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Soweto Two cadres killed
> 
> 24/01/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mendu, Willowvale One TDF or Transkei police member injured
> 
> 30/01/87 SAP/SADF personnel: Alexandra Three SADF, one SAP killed in attack
> 
> 31/01/87 Government personnel: Diepmeadow; Home of town councillor Senokoane attacked; six injured including two SAP officers
> 
> 02/02/87 SAP personnel: Single Quarters, Bokomo SAP Station Two attacks with grenades; one SAP injured
> 
> 18/02/87 SADF personnel: Tladi Secondary School Grenade attack kills for SADF personnel
> 
> 19/02/87 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Grenade injures Chief Lushaba and Samuel Jamile of Inkatha
> 
> 03/03/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu Cadre shot dead by police after he allegedly fired on their patrol with an AK 47
> 
> 09/03/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu One SAP. two municipal SAP killed; one cadre possibly killed
> 
> 11/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Zone 13 Mdantsane Ciskei police confirm skirmish, no details
> 
> 11/03/87 Skirmish with SAP: New Crossroads Cadre shot dead in house
> 
> 13/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Atteridgeville Four municipal police killed, one injured
> 
> 16/03/87 SAP personnel: Kagiso Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no injuries
> 
> 17/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Inanda SAP raid; cadre resisted; SAP kill cadre, one woman, injure man and baby
> 
> 17/03/87 Economic: railway line between Newcastle and Johannesburg Three explosions damage line
> 
> 28/03/87 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Josefsdal/Swaziland border area Anti-tank landmine kills four, injures one civilian
> 
> 01/04/87 SAP/SADF personnel: Mabopane or Mamelodi Grenade thrown into Hippo, three SADF killed, two injured
> 
> 01/04/87 Government personnel: Dobsonville Grenade thrown at home of Councillor Radebe; no injuries
> 
> 02/04/87 SAP personnel: Nyanga Grenade injures three SAP
> 
> 08/04/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Ventersdorp Two cadres, 1 SAP killed in shootout
> 
> 09/04/87 SAP personnel: Meadowlands Zone 10 Three SAP attacked; casualties unknown
> 
> 14/04/87 SAP personnel: Chesterfield, Durban Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no injuries
> 
> 15/04/87 SAP personnel: Umbumbulu SB officer killed by sniper, another SB injured
> 
> 20/04/87 SADF personnel: Dube station Grenade thrown at group of soldiers; casualties not reported
> 
> ??/04/87 Skirmish with SAP: Umlazi Three cadres killed, four SAP injured, one critically, in shootout
> 
> 23/04/87 SAP personnel: Bonteheuwel Grenade attack on home of SAP member No detailsPersonnel actively assisting SAP: Mitchells Plain Grenade attack on home of security guard; no detailsSAP personnel: Ravensmead Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no details
> 
> 24/04/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Umlazi Riot SAP raid; cadres resisted; three Riot SAP injured, two cadres killed
> 
> 30/04/87 SAP personnel: Osizweni, Newcastle SAP barracks Grenade attack; four SAP injured
> 
> ??/04/87 SAP personnel: KTC Seven SAP injured in grenade attack on their patrol
> 
> 04/05/87 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: area west of Messina; Driver killed and 10 passengers injured when truck detonates landmine
> 
> 09/05/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mamelodi One SAP, three SADF, one cadre killed
> 
> 16/05/87 SAP personnel: Newcastle; Explosion at Newcastle station waiting room; second explosion at 01h34 while SAP investigating first blast; one SAP injured
> 
> 20/05/87 Government buildings; SAP personnel: Johannesburg Magistrates Court Car bomb kills three SAP, injures four SAP, six civilians injured
> 
> 11/06/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Emdeni, Soweto SAP raid/ ambush of raiders: one cadre, one SAP killed
> 
> 12/06/87 SAP personnel: Witbank Two SAP found dead Government buildings: Athlone Magistrates Court Limpet mine explodes; no details
> 
> 15/06/87 Government personnel: Gugulethu; Grenade attack on home of councillor; four injured, two of them special constables
> 
> 16/06/87 Government personnel: Guglethu Grenade attack on councillors home; two injured
> 
> 21/06/87 SAP personnel: KTC camp Grenade attack on SAP patrol injures seven SAPs
> 
> 22/06/87 SAP personnel: KTC Two SAP, five municipal police injured in grenade attack
> 
> 12/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Athlone SAP raid; one cadre killed, four arrested
> 
> 06/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mdantsane; SAP ambush: cadre kills two, injures three Riot Unit SAP; cadre shot dead
> 
> 08/07/87 Skirmish with SAP: Motherwell SAP crush alleged cadre and his sister to death in shack after they allegedly were fired on
> 
> 18/07/87 SAP personnel: Mamelodi East SAP member and wife injured in attack on their home
> 
> ??/07/87 Skirmish with SAP: Mdantsane Two SAP, one cadre killed in shootout
> 
> 20/07/87 SADF personnel: SADF flats, District Six Car bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> 25/07/86 SAP/SADF personnel: Pimville Grenade thrown at home; exploded outside house
> 
> 26/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Katlehong Cadre escaped; no details
> 
> 30/07/87 SADF personnel/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Bodena owned by Danie Hough Anti-tank landmine injures three civilians
> 
> 30/07/87 SADF personnel and buildings: Car bomb explodes outside Witwatersrand Command killing one SADF, injuring 68 military personnel and civilians
> 
> ??/07/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu Home of SAP officer attacked with grenade
> 
> 05/08/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Ntsekisa Rd, New Brighton Cadre killed in shootout
> 
> 13/08/87 SAP personnel: Emdeni SAP Sgt. injured in grenade attack on SAP van
> 
> 23/08/87 SADF personnel: Emdeni Shop frequented by SADF members attacked with grenades; no details
> 
> 24/08/87 SAP personnel: Emdeni Grenade thrown at SAP vehicle; two SAP, eight civilians injured
> 
> 27/08/87 Government personnel: Soweto; Home of former Mayor Kunene attacked; two council police killed
> 
> 30/08/87 SADF personnel: Military barracks, Dobsonville Grenade thrown at five soldiers outside barracks; estimated eight SADF members killed or injured
> 
> 02/09/87 Skirmish with SAP: Sandton SAP kill cadre after he allegedly threw a grenade at a roadblock
> 
> ??/09/87 Skirmishes with SAP: near Zimbabwe border SAP say six cadres killed in various incidents
> 
> 24/09/87 SAP personnel: Soweto 10 people including two SAP injured in grenade attack on SAP patrol
> 
> ??/09/87 SAP Personnel: Marble Hall Commander of KwaNdebele National Guard Unit and his son (also SAP officer) found shot dead by AK 47 fire
> 
> 01/10/87 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb placed outside door of Rajbansis NPP office in Lenasia explodes hours after official opening; no injuries
> 
> 17/10/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Heidedal, Bloemfontein SAP raid on house comes under fire; no details
> 
> 28/10/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Swaziland border Cadre wounded; killed SADF member who approached him
> 
> 06/11/87 SAP personnel: Khayelitsha One Special constable, two civilians killed by sniper fire
> 
> 12/11/87 Government buildings: Zola Municipal offices Two limpet mines explode, third detonated by SAP
> 
> 14/11/87 SADF personnel: Cape Town; SADF commemoration march from CT to the Castle: limpet mine explodes in bin which over 700 SAP and SADF filed past; 1 SADF injured
> 
> 18/11/87 Government buildings: Johannesburg post office Limpet mine found
> 
> 23/11/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Umlazi; SAP raid on house: two cadres and alleged collaborator killed; two SAP injured by cadres who resisted
> 
> 30/11/87 SAP buildings/personnel: Dube municipal training centre Three explosions; no injuries
> 
> 10/12/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Port Elizabeth area SAP raid on shack; heavy resistance from cadres; SAP drove Casspir over shack, killing four
> 
> 12/12/87 SAP personnel: Soweto Group of SAP fired on by cadres in car; two SAP killed, four injured
> 
> ??/12/87 SAP personnel: Nyanga Group of five Special Constables come under fire; one killed1988 1988 SAP personnel: ambush in Emdeni, Soweto No information
> 
> January 1988 SAP personnel: attack on police in Kliptown No information
> 
> 25/01/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Ugie; roadblock Cadres wound 1 SAP, retreat safely
> 
> 25/01/88 SAP personnel: Kokstad; Limpet exploded at Kokstad Mens Club opposite Kokstad SAP station; frequented by SAP; building, two vehicles damaged
> 
> 27/01/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadres open fire on SAP vehicle; three SAP, one civilian injured
> 
> 01/02/88 Skirmishes with SAP: ? Transkei; roadblock Cadres attempted to resist; three killed, one injured by Transkei police
> 
> 02/02/88 Skirmishes with SAP:? near Mount Fletcher Cadre killed in skirmish: no details
> 
> 06/02/88 SAP personnel: East London One SAP killed in attack; no details
> 
> 12/02/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Municipal police guarding installation attacked; two injured
> 
> 12/02/88 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Johannesburg; Cadre opens fire on car driven by ex-Rhodesian soldier, now private security firm official; details on injuries unclear
> 
> 01/03/88 SADF personnel: Benoni Explosion causes extensive damage to bus transporting SAAF personnel; no details
> 
> 07/03/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Queenstown SAP raid; cadre resisted, wounded six SAP; cadre and civilian killed by SAP
> 
> 08/03/88 SAP personnel: Phiri Hall SAP mess Prolonged attack kills one SAP, wounds 10 SAP
> 
> 14/03/88 Government building: Johannesburg City Hall Bomb explodes at; no injuries
> 
> 17/03/88 SAP personnel: Krugersdorp magistrates court and adjacent SAP Station Two SADF, one civilian killed; 20 injured in car bomb court and adjacent SAP station; plan to prevent civilian injuries failed
> 
> 18/03/88 SAP personnel: Atteridgeville Cadres attack tavern frequented by SAP; three SAP killed
> 
> 25/03/88 Skirmishes with SADF: Batavia, Far Northern Transvaal Three cadres killed
> 
> 27/03/88 SAP/SADF personnel: Pietersburg; Antheas Club, frequented by SAP and SADF, slightly damaged by limpet placed in back garden; no injuries
> 
> 28/03/88 Skirmishes with SADF: island on Mutale river Four cadres killed, one injured
> 
> ??/03/88 Economic: Fort Jackson electrical sub-station Three limpet mines cause damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/04/88 SAP building: attack on municipal police training centre No details
> 
> 09/04/88 Government buildings: Atteridgeville Development Board canteen Limpet explodes nearby; no injuries
> 
> 12/04/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Mpumalanga township; SAP cornered cadre who killed self and two SAP with grenade; trapped second cadre who resisted: cadre killed one SAP and three civilians wounded in crossfire
> 
> 15/04/88 Government buildings: Atteridgeville Municipal offices Limpet mine explodes; no details
> 
> 15/04/88 Explosion outside Pretoria Sterland cinema One cadre killed, one civilian injured According to an ANC official in Lusaka, the intended target was a nearby government building; the bomb exploded prematurely
> 
> 22/04/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadre ambushes municipal police vehicle, wounds four SAP, one civilian
> 
> 25/04/88 SAP personnel: Newcastle Sgt JM Mazibuku killed at bus stop
> 
> 01/05/88 SAP personnel: Cape Town; Special Guard Unit vehicle attacked No injuries
> 
> 04/05/88 SAP personnel / buildings: Kagiso SAP Single Quarters Limpet mine explodes against wall; no details
> 
> 10/05/88 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Grenade attack on SAP members home; child killed
> 
> 14/05/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Newcastle SAP raid home of cadre; cadre resisted but was killed
> 
> 24/05/88 SAP personnel: Germiston station Cadre opened fire on SAP at station; killed when SAP returned fire; three civilians injured in crossfire
> 
> 03/06/88 SADF buildings / personnel: SA Irish Regiment HQ, Anderson St, Johannesburg Explosion; no details
> 
> 03/06/88 SAP personnel / buildings: Explosion outside Standard Bank, Roodepoort during lunch hour kills 4, injures 18 civilians According to an ANC official in Lusaka, the target had not been civilians but an SAP station nearby; no details on what operational difficulties caused this incident.
> 
> 20/06/88 SAP personnel: Mdanstane W/O Swelindawo of Ciskei police injured in explosion at his home
> 
> 29/06/88 SADF personnel: cafe in Poynton building frequented by SADF and Prisons officials Explosion injures two SADF, two Prisons personnel, 13 civilians
> 
> 05/07/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Gugulethu Police raid; cadre resisted for 3 hours; shot dead
> 
> 12/07/88 Landmine incident - no details
> 
> 14/07/88 Skirmishes with SADF: Kruger National Park; follow-up operation after 12/07 landmine Four cadres killed
> 
> 16/07/88 SAP personnel: Nyanga Cadre fires on SAP vehicle; one civilian killed, one injured SAP return fire; cadre wounded
> 
> 17/07/88 SAP personnel: Soweto highway Cadre opens fire on SAP vehicle from back of bakkie; two SAP injured
> 
> 22/07/88 Government personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on home of Soweto Council personnel manager, BE Qakisa; no details
> 
> 23/07/88 SAP personnel: Pinetown Cadre wounded SAP member; no details
> 
> 26/07/88 Government personnel: Soweto Three grenade attacks on homes of Administration Board employees( P. Legare, Mr Naledi, Mr Gumede); no details
> 
> ??/07/88 Collaborators in apartheid represssion: Lenasia Explosion outside home of member of Presidents Council, Dr Ismail Jajbhay; no injuries
> 
> 03/08/88 SADF building and personnel: Wits Command Car bomb explodes; no injuriesSkirmishes with SAP: Bridgewater area Five cadres killed in two incidents
> 
> 04/08/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Wild COast hotel SAP raid; one cadre killed, one escaped
> 
> 08/08/88 Skirmishes with SAP: near Palala river No details
> 
> 19/08/88 SADF buildings/personnel: The Castle, Cape Town Mini-limpet mine explodes within Castle grounds; no details
> 
> 20/08/88 Government personnel: Duncan Village Grenade attack on home of mayor, Eddie Makeba; extensive damage; no injuries
> 
> ??/08/88 Government buildings: Westville Post Office Mini-limpet explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb goes off at Laudium home of Pretoria municipal election candidate; no injuries
> 
> 22/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Explosion at the home of municipal election candidate SD Goolam injures four SAP, two guards, one civilian
> 
> ??/09/88 Three limpet mines in Lenasia explode at the offices of the Lenasia bus service, at the home of the Lenasia Management Committee, and the offices of the House of Delegates; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Government buildings: King Williamstown Magistrates Court Bomb explodes, no injuries
> 
> 02/09/88 Government buildings: Standerton post office Limpets discovered
> 
> 03/09/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Molweni, Durban Cadre fires on SAP from house; cadre killed, four injured
> 
> 10/09/88 SAP building/personnel: Moroka SAP Station barracks No details on results of explosion
> 
> 10/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Mini-limpet placed under basin next to back door of Lenasia HOD candidate, Mrs Ebrahim; no details
> 
> 19/09/88 SAP building & personnel: Benoni Car bomb explodes in flats 100m from SAP station; two civilians injured
> 
> ??/09/88 SAP buildings & personnel: Woodstock Police Station Mini-limpet explodes, no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 SAP Personnel: Soweto Home of municipal policeman attacked, child injured
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Redhill Post Office Bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb damages campaign HQ of a Wentworth municipal candidate in Durban
> 
> ??/10/88 Government personnel Municipal councillor and assistant escape injury when hand grenades thrown at them in Thokoza
> 
> ??/10/88 Explosion at KwaThema civic centre used as polling point in municipal elections; baby killed, four people injured
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Magistrates Courts at Wynberg (Johannesburg), Bishop Lavis, and Stellenbosch Explosions at these three places cause no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Buildings: Woodstock Police Station Bomb causes damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Personnel: Tembisa police barracks Limpet mine explodes, injures four SAP
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Buildings & personnel: near Alexandra Municipal Police offices Limpet mine causes extensive damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Government personnel: Wattville and Thokoza: Homes of municipal candidates attacked with hand grenades; no injuries Tumahole; Limpet mine explodes at homes of two councillors; no injuries Gompo Town; Hand grenade attack on home of deputy mayor; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP buildings & personnel: Katlehong Municipal Police barracks Mini-limpet explodes, no details
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP personnel: Potchefstroom: building housing Security Branch Bomb explodes, at least one SAP injury
> 
> ??/11/88 Government buildings: Port Elizabeth Post Office Limpet mine explodes, no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government buildings: Boksburg Receiver of Revenue offices Limpet mine explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government offices: Brakpan Dept. Home Affairs Limpet mine causes damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government buildings: Cape Two municipal buildings, Magistrates Court in Paarl. Bombs explode; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Economic: Sandton Eskom substation Limpet mine explodes
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Diepmeadow Mini-limpet damages offices, no injuries1989 ??/??89 SAP personnel: Jabulani, SowetoMine detonates on vehicle; no details
> 
> ??/??89 SAP personnel: attack in Diepkloof Unnamed SAP member killed by AK fire
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic: Post Office, King Williamstown No details Economic: Railways, Wilsonia, (E Cape) No details Economic : Mount Ruth railway station, Mdantsane No details
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic/SAP personnel: Glenwood, Durban Escom sub-station damaged by explosion; SAP defuse second bomb nearby
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic: Sandhurst Explosion at Escom sub-station
> 
> ??/01/89 Collaborators in apartheid repression:Benoni Limit mine explodes at home of the chair of the Ministers Council in the House of Delegates extensive damage no injuries
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic/military: Ciskei Explosion at aircraft factory; no injuries; no further details
> 
> ??/01/89 SAP building/personnel: Katlehong Municipal Police Station Two municipal police killed in grenade attack
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP building: municipal police barracks, Soweto Structural damage; 4 SAP injured
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP personnel: parade in Katlehong One municipal constable killed, nine injured
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP personnel: Col. D. Dlamini, commander of Katlehong SAP Station Limpet explodes at his home; no details
> 
> ??/03/89 SADF buildings: Natal Command HQ Explosion; no injuries
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings/personnel: SAP HQ Durban Explosion at single quarters; no details
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings: Yeoville SAP Station Bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings: SAP station, Durban No injuries in explosion
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP Outpost: Katlehong Five special constables injured
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP personnel: Thokoza Two municipal police injured when grenades thrown at councillors home
> 
> ??/04/89 Government personnel: Thokoza Grenade thrown at home of Councillor Abram Mzizi; no details
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP personnel: Single quarters No details
> 
> ??/04/89 Economic: Nigel post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> ??/05/89 SADF installation: Klippan Radar Station Attack by large group of guerillas using mortars; no injuries reported
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Duduza Limpet explodes under SAP vehicle; four civilians injured
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Tsakane Limpet explodes under vehicle outside SAP members home
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Tsakane Grenade thrown at SAP patrol; no details
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Soweto Limpet explodes in rubbish bin outside home of SAP member
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: KwaThema SAP station Bomb shatters window of dining hall
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Ratanda SAP Single Quarters Limpet mine explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/89 Collaborators in apartheid repression Limpet mine at home of Boetie Abramjee LP MP; no details
> 
> ??/08/89 Armed propaganda Grenade explodes at Labour Party polling station, Bishop Lavis
> 
> ??/08/89 SAP building/personnel: Brixton Flying Squad HQ Attacked with hand grenades and AKs; no injuries reported
> 
> ??/08/89 SAP personnel: Lt-Col. Frank Zwane; Former liaison officer for SAP, Soweto; Zwane and two sons injured in grenade attack ??/08/89 SAP building: Athlone SAP Station Explosion; no details
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP equipment/personnel: Duduza Limpet mine on SAP vehicle: no details
> 
> ??/09/89 Government buildings: municipal offices, Alexandra No information
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP personnel: patrol ambushed, Katlehong No information
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP building: Mamelodi SAP station Mini-limpet explodes outside; SAP vehicle damaged
> 
> APPENDIX FIVEARMED ACTIONS FOR WHICH TARGET CATEGORY AND/OR RESPONSIBILITY IS UNCERTAIN
> 
> Please note:This list includes all incedents we have found in press reports and from SAIRR annual surveys which cannot be classified according to the target categories used in the appendix headed "list of known MK operations". In addition, we are uncertain as to whether these attacks were carried out by bona fide MK cadres. Some appear to be the result of operationla difficulties; others very probably "flase flag" operations.07/03/77 Pretoria restaurant destroyed by bomb - no details25/11/77 Bomb explodes at Carlton Centre, Johannesburg; 14 injured. 3
> 
> 0/11/77 Bomb explodes on Pretoria boundtrain
> 
> 14/12/77 Bomb explodes in Benoni station 22/12/77 Unexploded bomb found in OK bazaars, Roodepoort
> 
> ??/02/78 It is reported that an unexploded bomb "capable of destroying 22 storey building found in Johannesburg office block"
> 
> ??/02/81 Bomb blast in Durban shopping centre; two injuries
> 
> 26/06/81 Durban Cenotaph: 2 bombs explode
> 
> 26/07/81 Two bombs extensively damage motor vehicle firms in central Durban, 05h50 and 06h10; three injuries
> 
> 06/08/81 Bomb explodes in East London shopping complex minutes before rush hour; no details
> 
> 08/08/81 Bomb explodes in Port Elizabeth shopping centre in similar manner to East London bomb
> 
> ??/12/82 Southern Free State Administration Board, Bloemfontein; blast leaves one dead, 70 injured
> 
> 12/02/83 Free State Administration Board offices; bomb injures 76 people
> 
> 12/03/83 Bomb on railway coach on Johannesburg bound passenger train
> 
> 13/05/83 Explosive device (37kg of explosives in gas cylinder) found by SAP under bridge on Southern Freeway, Durban; defused
> 
> 03/04/84 Car bomb at Victoria Embankment, Durban, kills three civilians, injures 20 civilians Note: According to the SAIRR, two of those killed were Daya Rengasami and his wife Navi. He had been a member of the SA Students Organisation and the BPC. The ANC in Lusaka denied an SABC report that it had claimed responsibility; other reports claimed that the ANC had prepared a statement on the blast which was held back once it emerged that the Rengasamis were casualties of the bomb. Rajbansi said he believed his offices nearby had been the intended target of the bomb. The investigating officer was Capt. Andrew Taylor of the SB who is one of the accused in the Mxenge trial; he may be able to supply more details.
> 
> 08/04/84 Arson attack at Hermansberg German Mission, Natal; extensive damage to vehicles and farming equipment
> 
> ??/08/85 Three limpet mines explode in department stores in Durban, causing limited damage and no injuries
> 
> ??/08/85 Bomb explodes in night club at an Umlazi hotel; 30 children injured
> 
> 27/09/85 Limpet mines damage basement of OK Bazaars
> 
> (17h00 and early hours of 28/09), Smith Street; Game Stores (17h30), Checkers (17h30), all in central Durban Limpet mine defused in Spar, 18h30, central Durban
> 
> ??/10/85 Home of Umlazi headmaster attacked with hand grenade. Limpet mines found at school in Durban (no details on area)
> 
> ??/11/85 Building housing Institute of Bankers in central Johannesburg damaged in blast
> 
> ??/11/85 Hand grenade explodes at Barclays National Bank branch, Woodstock
> 
> ??/12/85 Grenade attack on tourist kombi in central Durban; no details
> 
> 21/12/85 Limpet mine attached to minibus injures 8 or 13 civilians
> 
> ??/02/86 Hand grenade explodes in Transkei minister's official car; no details
> 
> 10/02/86 Large bomb defused by SAP in Amanzimtoti 200m from where the December 1985 blast (for which Andrew Zondo was hanged) took place.
> 
> 17/03/86 Mini-limpet discovered at Afrikaans high school at Elsburg, Germiston; police detonate limpet
> 
> 19/03/86 Bomb blast inside wall of Springs New Apostolic Church
> 
> 10/04/86 Limpet mine at Braamfontein station; 1 person killed, 4 injured
> 
> 18/04/86 Bomb explodes in casino of Wild Coast Holiday Inn; 2 civilians killed, 1 injured Note: the ANC denied responsibility for this attack.
> 
> 01/05/86 Two grenades thrown at the home of Mr Klein, principal of Wentworth Primary School. Klein says he is not politically involved. He was a police reservist some time ago. Klein and wife both injured.
> 
> 07/05/86 Benmore Gardens Shopping Centre, Sandton: bomb causes extensive damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/05/86 SAP say a 15kg bomb was found under a car in downtown Durban; defused
> 
> 22/06/86 Limpet mine explodes at 01h45 outside Copper Shop, West St, Durban
> 
> 24/06/86 Explosion at 14h00 injures 16 civilians at a Wimpy Bar, Rissik Street ? Outside President Hotel, Johannesburg; explosion at 14h26 seriously injures five civilians
> 
> 28/06/86 Queenstown shopping centre; explosion just before 12h00 injures two civilians
> 
> ??/06/86 Bomb explodes at Jabulani Amphitheatre, Soweto; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/86 Ten people killed in explosion in minibus in Bophutatswana
> 
> ??/06/86 Limpet mine explodes in Queenstown shopping centre; one child injured
> 
> ??/06/86 Limpet mine explodes in Johannesburg restaurant, injuring 17 people
> 
> 01/07/86 Explosion outside Carlton Hotel injures 8 civilians
> 
> 04/07/86 Limpet mine explodes outside Checkers supermarket in Silverton; 20 civilians injured
> 
> 01/09/86 Pick and Pay supermarket Montclair, Durban; bomb injures 1 civilian
> 
> 07/09/86 The Durban holiday home for underprivileged children escaped unscathed after a car bomb blast nearby
> 
> ??/09/86 Mini-limpet explodes in bar of Devonshire Hotel injuring three civilians (this was a popular venue for Wits students)
> 
> ??/09/86 Grenade thrown into crowded night club in Edenpark (Alberton)
> 
> 03/01/87 Corner Jeppe/Delvers St, Johannesburg; limpet mine injures three civilians
> 
> 05/02/87 Explosion at bus shelter outside Groote Schuur estate; 1 civilian slightly injured
> 
> ??/02/87 Limpet mine causes damage to a shop in Matatiele (Transkei)
> 
> ??/04/87 Bomb explodes in a shop in centre of Newcastle; no injuries
> 
> 03/04/87 Car park of Came Arcade shopping centre: limpet mine injures three civilians
> 
> 16/04/87 Parking area of Newcastle supermarket: explosion injures two civilians
> 
> 05/05/87 Johannesburg Civic Centre: two mini-limpets explode, no injuries
> 
> 19/05/87 Carlton Centre; explosion; no details
> 
> 08/07/87 Bar of Village Main Hotel, Johannesburg: limpet mine explodes at 11h12; no details
> 
> 28/09/87 Standard Bank arena: two bombs explode, no injuries
> 
> ??/04/88 Bomb explodes at Johannesburg City Hall; no injuries
> 
> 19/04/88 Explosion at private office block less than 100m from Parliament. Back entrance destroyed, branch of Santambank seriously damaged
> 
> 25/05/88 Grenade attack on Sofasonke Party rally in Soweto; two killed, 38 injured Note: an ANC spokesperson blamed "armed political renegades" for carrying out attacks which were then blamed on the ANC, and denied knowledge of this attack.
> 
> 26/05/88 Outside African Eagle Building, Pretoria: limpet mine injures four civilians Outside Ruth Arndt Early Learning Centre, Pretoria: limpet mine detonates during lunch hour (target may have been SADF offices, Proes St)
> 
> 28/05/88 Explosive device at bottom of platform staircase at Johannesburg railway station: - 1 civilian injured
> 
> 05/06/88 Bomb detonated while train was standing at Saulsville railway station
> 
> 22/06/88 Amusement arcade in Winning Side Arcade, Johannesburg: limpet mine kills ten civilians
> 
> 26/06/88 Papagallo Restaurant, East London: limpet mine discovered and defused
> 
> ??/06/88 Bomb blast near Soweto's Inhlanzani station; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/88 Mini-limpet mine explodes at Pretoria snack bar, injuring 18 people 09/07/88 Outside Johannesburg Cambrians hockey club: limpet mine explodes outside; no details
> 
> 29/07/88 Bus stop cnr. Victoria/Odendaal Streets, Germiston: limpet mine injures one civilian
> 
> 30/07/88 Wimpy Bar, Benoni Plaza: limpet mine explodes at lunch hour; 1 civilian killed, 57 injured
> 
> ??/07/88 Two explosions at a meeting of Sofasonke party; no injuries
> 
> 05/08/88 Morula Sun Casino: limpet mine discovered and suppressed; minor damage
> 
> 13/08/88 Hyde Park Shopping Centre: explosion injures three civilians
> 
> 23/08/88 Wimpy Bar, Oxford St, E London: explosion at lunch hour injures 23 civilians
> 
> 24/08/88 Limpet mine discovered outside Wimpy Bar, Standerton: limpet mine discovered; dragged into street and detonated; no details
> 
> ??/08/88 Powerful explosion at a bus terminus used by black people; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Bomb explodes at discothËque in Hillbrow injuring 19 people
> 
> ??/09/88 Limpet mine explosion at Vinderbijl Square bus terminus in Johannesburg injures 19 people
> 
> ??/09/88 Hand grenade thrown at home of Allan Hendrickse, leader of the Labour Party, from a moving car
> 
> 02/09/88 Outside a shop on the corner of Smith and Fenton Streets, Durban: limpet mine explodes at 17h30; two civilians injured
> 
> 07/09/88 Basement of North Park Plaza Shopping Centre: explosion kills one civilian
> 
> 08/09/88 Grenade thrown into the home of couple who did not join a strike (Mr and Mrs Modiko); child injured
> 
> 21/09/88 Vanderbijlpark bus terminal: explosion after 17h00 injures 14 civilians
> 
> ??/09/88 Bomb under a car in parking lot of East London hotel explodes after area cleared; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Limpet mine explodes at central Johannesburg bus terminus, injuring four people
> 
> ??/10/88 Car bomb explosion outside a Witbank shopping centre; two killed, 42 injured
> 
> ??/11/88 Explosion at Lenasia civic centre; no injuries
> 
> ??/11/88 Explosion damages section of railway line on outskirts of Durban; no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Two explosions in Bisho result in damage to garage and shop; one minor injury
> 
> ??/12/88 Five people, one an SAP member, killed in Soweto; police said an AK 47 was used indicating that the ANC was responsible
> 
> ??/02/88 12 civilians injured in a blast at Wits Medical Command administration building in Braamfontein. The head of SAP public relations (Brig. Herman Stadler) claims that the ANC was responsible and had carried out the attack for propaganda purposes; this was proved by the fact that newspapers had received an early tip-off, he said.
> 
> ??/07/89 Bomb at JG Strijdom hospital; no details
> 
> ??/10/89 Bomb explodes outside BP centre, Cape Town and at a Woodstock garage a few minutes later
> 
> ??/11/89 Bombs at First National Bank ATM at Berlin railway station, King WIlliams Town
> 
> List Of MK Operations - The O Malley Archives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included in that listing are a number of suspected false flag operations. I wonder how many so called "Palestinian terrorist attacks" were really false flag operations to give the Zionist regime an excuse to go bomb some civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many times the civilian death toll in Gaza was greatly exaggerated since Hamas only allows certain media in Gaza. How can we get an accurate response if Hamas only allows the media they choose to report from Gaza? Geez, I wonder why they do that. Could it be that they are afraid of the truth being exposed ??
> Israel on the other hand allows all media to enter Israel, even the rabid anti - Israeli media.
> 
> All of the 'Palestinian' (only the word 'Palestinian' should be between apostrophes)  terror attacks were real, unless you can prove otherwise
Click to expand...



Hamas has been caught exagerating the number of deaths, mixing militant deaths into civilian deaths, counting young adults into the number of children's deaths, even the conditions and locations of the deaths counting those killed by hamas as deaths by Israel.

No war is without deaths and civilians are unfortunatly a part of them.  The use of human shieds is a crime by hamas not by Israel.


----------



## fanger

BDS may have started with a  boycott of israeli companies in the the WB, it is now being applied to all of israel, and the companies doing business with israel


----------



## fanger

Phoenall said:


> The moron does not realise that there is a separation barrier between Saudi and Yemen that was built 20 miles inside Yemen by the Saudis long before Israel built theirs



The fundamental difference between the Saudi and West Bank barriers remains the location of the former entirely within Saudi territory recognised by Yemen and international community as opposed to location of the Israel's West Bank barrier in Israeli-occupied territories
Saudi Yemen barrier - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## aris2chat

fanger said:


> BDS may have started with a  boycott of israeli companies in the the WB, it is now being applied to all of israel, and the companies doing business with israel



that makes it a racist hate crime, not political activism protest


----------



## fanger

Help the opposed and the opposer, we help the opposed, how do we help the opposer? = By stopping him


----------



## fanger

I see a completely legal Navel blockade against israel on the cards, but first the trade blockade


----------



## SAYIT

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"1983: Car bomb in South Africa kills 16*
> At least 16 people have been killed and more than 130 people injured in a car bomb explosion in South Africa's capital city, Pretoria.
> BBC ON THIS DAY 20 1983 Car bomb in South Africa kills 16
> 
> "*Date:* 19 December, 1982
> 
> In a well-planned attack on the Koeberg Nuclear Power Station in Cape Town, Umkhonto we Sizwe (MK) causes heavy damage ....."
> 
> ANC attacks Koeberg nuclear power station South African History Online
> 
> I rarely use Wiki for the I/P debate, but for issues that are no longer controversial it is not bad:
> 
> "*Bombings[edit]*
> Landmark events in MK's military activity inside South Africa consisted of actions designed to intimidate the ruling power. In 1983, the Church Street bomb was detonated in Pretoria near the South African Air Force Headquarters, resulting in 19 deaths and 217 injuries. During the next 10 years, a series of bombings occurred in South Africa, conducted mainly by the military wing of the African National Congress.
> 
> In the 1985 Amanzimtoti bomb on the Natal South Coast, five civilians were killed and 40 were injured when MK cadre Andrew Sibusiso Zondo detonated an explosive in a rubbish bin at a shopping centre shortly before Christmas. In a submission to the Truth and Reconciliation Commission (TRC), the ANC stated that Zondo's act, though "understandable" as a response to a recent South African Defence Force raid in Lesotho, was not in line with ANC policy. Zondo was subsequently executed.[11]
> 
> In the 1986 Durban beach-front bombing, a bomb was detonated in a bar, killing three civilians and injuring 69. Robert McBride received the death penalty for this bombing which became known as the "Magoo's Bar bombing". The subsequent Truth and Reconciliation Committee called the bombing a "gross violation of human rights".[12] McBride received amnesty and became a senior police officer.
> 
> In 1987, an explosion outside a Johannesburg court killed three people and injured 10; a court in Newcastle had been attacked in a similar way the previous year, injuring 24. In 1987, a bomb exploded at a military command centre in Johannesburg, killing one person and injuring 68 personnel.
> 
> The bombing campaign continued with attacks on a series of soft targets, including a bank in Roodepoort in 1988, in which four civilians were killed and 18 injured. Also in 1988, a bomb detonation outside a magistrate's court killed three. At the Ellis Park rugby stadium in Johannesburg, a car bomb killed two and injured 37 civilians. A multitude[13] of bombs inWimpy Bar fast food outlets[14] and supermarkets occurred during the late 1980s, killing and wounding many people. Wimpy were specifically targeted because of their perceived rigid enforcements of many Apartheid-era laws, including excluding people of colour from their restaurants. Several other bombings occurred, with smaller numbers of casualties."
> 
> 
> Umkhonto we Sizwe - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> But the SA terrorism doesn't fill a bookcase like the Pali terrorists, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Load of bullshit. Here is a list of Palestinian suicide attacks. Remember, this list does NOT include shooting attacks or rocekts:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *1989 (1 attack)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Bus 405 suicide attack* July 6, 1989 Near Kiryat Yearim 16 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1990s[edit]*
> *1993 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Mehola Junction bombing April 16, 1993 Mehola junction 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.[6] Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Beit El car bomb October 4, 1993 Near Beit El 29 injured Hamas member Sulayman Idan was responsible.[7][8]
> *1994 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Afula Bus suicide bombing April 6, 1994 Afula 8 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing April 13, 1994 Hadera 5 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Dizengoff Street bus bombing* October 19, 1994 Tel Aviv 22 Attributed to Hamas.
> Netzarim Junction bicycle bombing November 11, 1994 Netzarim 3 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Jerusalem Binyanei Hauma suicide bombing December 25, 1994 Jerusalem 13 injured Attributed to Hamas.
> *1995 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Beit Lid massacre* January 22, 1995 Beit Lid Junction 21 Two bombers. One detonated at rescue party. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Darom bus attack April 9, 1995 Vicinity of Kfar Darom 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Gan bus 20 bombing July 24, 1995 Ramat Gan 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Eshkol bus bombing August 21, 1995 Jerusalem 4 Police Chief Noam Eisenman was killed. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1996 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Ashkelon bus station bombing February 25, 1996 Ashqelon 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *First Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* February 25, 1996 Jerusalem Central Bus station 26 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Second Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* March 3, 1996 Jaffa street, Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Dizengoff Center suicide bombing* March 4, 1996 Tel Aviv 13 Attributed to Hamas. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1997 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Café Apropo bombing March 21, 1997 Tel Aviv 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1st Mahane Yehuda Market attack* July 30, 1997 Jerusalem main market 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ben Yehuda Street Bombing September 4, 1997 Jerusalem Ben Yehuda Street 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1998 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Kfar Darom bombing October 29, 1998 Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bombing November 6, 1998 Jerusalem 2 20 wounded. Two Islamic Jihad suicide bombers.[9]
> *1999 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Egged bus 960 bombing September 5, 1999 Tveria None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Haifa Central Bus Station bombing September 5, 1999 Haifa None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2000s[edit]*
> *2000 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Gaza bombing October 26, 2000 Gaza Strip 1 injured Youth suicide bomber on bike. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Mahane Yehuda Market attack November 2, 2000 Jerusalem 2 Booby-trapped car. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Kfar Darom bombing November 20, 2000 Gaza Strip 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera main street bombing November 22, 2000 Hadera 2 Booby-trapped car. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mehola bombing December 22, 2000 Mehola Junction 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2001 (40 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Netanya centre bombing January 1, 2001 Netanya 60 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe Bridge bombing January 30, 2001 Tayibe 2 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beit Yisrael bombing February 8, 2001 Jerusalem 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mei Ami junction bombing March 1, 2001 Vadi Ara 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya bombing March 4, 2001 Netanya 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot industrial zone bombing March 27, 2001 Jerusalem 7 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 6 bombing March 27, 2001 French Hill, Jerusalem 28 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mifgash Shalom attack March 28, 2001 Mifgash Shalom gas station, Kfar Saba 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba bombing April 22, 2001 Kfar Saba 1 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Or Yehuda bombing April 23, 2001 Near Ben Gurion Airport 8 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nablus school bus bombing April 29, 2001 Nablus, West Bank None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> HaSharon Mall suicide bombing May 18, 2001 HaSharon shopping mall, Netanya 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera Mall bombing May 25, 2001 Hadera None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing May 25, 2001 Central bus station, Hadera 65 injured 2 Palestinians within a car bomb. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Center bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem None PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Jaffa Road bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Netanya school bombing May 30, 2001 Netanya 8 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Dolphinarium discotheque suicide bombing* June 1, 2001 Tel Aviv 21 Hamas claimed responsibility.[10]
> Dugit bombing June 22, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 Booby trapped car's explosion. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Yehud suburb bombing July 2, 2001 Tel Aviv 6 injured Explosion of two separate bombs. PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Kissufim bombing July 9, 2001 Southern Gaza Strip crossing point None Explosion of two separate bombs. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Binyamina train station suicide bombing July 16, 2001 Binyamina 2 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Moshav Beka'ot bombing August 8, 2001 Northern Jordan Valley 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Sbarro restaurant suicide bombing* August 9, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 15 Carried out by Hamas together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Wall-Street Restaurant bombing August 12, 2001 Kiryat Motzkin 21 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Russian Compound bombing August 21, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem car bombings September 3, 2001 Jerusalem 3 injured Series of car bombs.
> Hanevi'im street bombing September 4, 2001 Jerusalem 20 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nahariya train station suicide bombing September 9, 2001 Nahariya train station 3 Suicide bomber was an Arab Israeli citizen. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Lid junction bombing September 9, 2001 Near Netanya 17 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot neighborhood bombing October 1, 2001 Jerusalem None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Erez Crossing attack October 7, 2001 Erez Passage near Gaza None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kibbutz Shluhot bombing October 7, 2001 Kibbutz Shluhot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Erez Crossing attack November 26, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Egged bus 823 bombing November 29, 2001 Wadi Ara Junction 3 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *Ben Yehuda Street Bombing* December 1, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Haifa bus 16 suicide bombing* December 2, 2001 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hilton Mamilla bombing December 5, 2001 Mamilla, Jerusalem 11 injured Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Hamas.
> Check Post Junction bombing December 9, 2001 Check Post Junction in the direction of Tel Hanan (Haifaarea) 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Neve Dekalim bombing December 12, 2001 Neve Dekalim 4 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2002 (47 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Tel Aviv outdoor mall bombing January 25, 2002 Tel Aviv 25 injured Double Suicide attack, carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Fatah.
> Jaffa Street bombing January 27, 2002 Jerusalem 1 First female suicide bomber in Al-Aqsa Intifada, Wafa Idris. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe bombing January 31, 2002 Tayibe None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Karnei Shomron Mall suicide bombing February 16, 2002 Karnei Shomron, West Bank 3 About 30 injuries (6 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility.[11][12]
> Maale Adumim - Jerusalem road bombing February 18, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Soldier killed by an explosive that was detonated by the driver of the car he was checking. Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigadesclaimed responsibility.
> Efrat supermarket bombing attack February 22, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 1 injured Suicide bomber in supermarket.
> Maccabim bombing February 27, 2002 Maccabim 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Yeshivat Beit Yisrael massacre* March 2, 2002 Yeshiva in Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Egged bus 823 bombing March 5, 2002 Afula 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.[12]
> Ariel hotel lobby bombing March 7, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 15 injured (1 seriously) PFLP claimed responsibility.[12]
> *Café Moment bombing* March 9, 2002 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 22 bombing March 17, 2002 Jerusalem 25 Injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Egged bus 823 bombing March 20, 2002 Vadi Ara, Muzmuz Junction 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> King George Street bombing March 21, 2002 Jerusalem 3 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Passover massacre* March 27, 2002 Netanya 30 Suicide attack on Passover seder in Park Hotel. Carried out by Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Kiryat HaYovel supermarket bombing March 29, 2002 Kiryat Yovel in Jerusalem 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street coffee shop bombing March 30, 2002 Tel Aviv 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Baqa al-Gharbiyah bombing March 30, 2002 Baqa al-Gharbiyah 1 Booby-trapped vehicle that Palestinians tried to sneak into Israel.
> *Matza restaurant suicide bombing* March 31, 2002 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Efrat Medical Center March 31, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 4 injured (1 seriously) Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Roadblock bombing April 1, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Yagur Junction bombing April 10, 2002 Yagur 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Mahane Yehuda Market attack April 12, 2002 Jerusalem 6 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Rishon LeZion bombing* May 7, 2002 Rishon LeZion 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya Market bombing May 19, 2002 Netanya 3 Carried out by Hamas together with PFLP.
> Afula road bombing May 20, 2002 Afula None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rothschild Street bombing May 22, 2002 Rishon Lezion 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Pi Glilot bombing May 23, 2002 North of Tel Aviv None A bomb exploded underneath a fuel truck. The truck burst into flames, but the blaze was quickly contained.
> Studio 49 Disco bombing May 24, 2002 Tel Aviv 5 injured The security guard opened fire on a Palestinian attempting to detonate a car bomb. The Palestinian was killed, but the bomb exploded prematurely, injuring bystanders.
> Petah Tikva Mall bombing May 27, 2002 Petah Tikva 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Megiddo Junction bus bombing* June 5, 2002 Megiddo Junction 17 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Herzliya shawarma restaurant bombing June 11, 2002 Herzliya 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Patt Junction Bus Bombing* June 18, 2002 Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> French Hill Junction massacre June 19, 2002 French Hill, Jerusalem 7 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Immanuel bus attack July 16, 2002 Emmanuel-Bnei Brak bus 189 9 Detonation of an explosive device and shooting. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Neve Shaanan Street bombing July 17, 2002 Southern Tel Aviv 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nevi'im Street bombing July 30, 2002 Jerusalem 5 injured Apparently the bomb exploded prematurely.
> Hebrew University massacre July 31, 2002 Hebrew University, Jerusalem 9 Included American and French casualties. Bomber was from East Jerusalem. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Meron Junction Bus 361 attack August 4, 2002 Meron Junction 9 Arab bomber with Israeli citizenship. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Umm al-Fahm bombing August 5, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 injured The Palestinian exploded in a taxi killing himself and wounding an Israeli-Arab driver from Nazareth.
> 2nd Umm al-Fahm bombing September 18, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street bus bombing September 19, 2002 bus 4, near the Great Synagogue, Tel Aviv 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Geha road bombing October 10, 2002 Bar-Ilan interchange, Geha road 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Karkur junction suicide bombing* October 21, 2002 Carcur Junction 14 2 Suicide bombers used a booby-trapped jeep with 100 kg TNT. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Sonol gas station bombing October 27, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 3 Victims killed while trying to prevent the Palestinian from detonating the bomb. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba shopping mall bombing November 4, 2002 Kfar Saba 2 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Kiryat Menachem bus bombing* November 21, 2002 Kiryat Menahem, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2003 (23 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Tel-Aviv central bus station massacre* January 5, 2003 Southern Tel Aviv 23 Carried out by two members of the Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, with the help of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing* March 5, 2003 Carmeliya neighborhood, Haifa 17 Carried out by Hamas member and attributed to Hamas, yet never acknowledged.
> London Cafe bombing March 30, 2003 Netanya 54 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba train station bombing April 24, 2003 Kfar Saba 1 13 injured (2 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility jointly with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.[12][13]
> Mike's Place suicide bombing April 30, 2003 Mike's Place pub, Tel Aviv 3 Carried out by Hamas using a British Muslim citizen of Pakistani descent and together with al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Gross square attack May 17, 2003 Gross square, Hebron, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bus 6 bombing May 18, 2003 Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Kfar Darom bombing May 19, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 injured A Palestinian suicide bomber riding a bicycle blew up himself next to a military jeep. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Afula mall bombing May 19, 2003 Afula shopping center 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netzarim bus bombing May 22, 2003 Netzarim, Gaza Strip 9 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Davidka Square bus bombing* June 11, 2003 Downtown Jerusalem 17 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Sdei Trumot bombing June 19, 2003 Moshav Sdei Trumot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Yavetz bombing July 7, 2003 Kfar Yavetz 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ariel bus station bombing August 12, 2003 Ariel, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rosh HaAyin bombing August 12, 2003 Rosh HaAyin 1
> *Shmuel HaNavi bus bombing* August 19, 2003 Shmuel Hanavi, Jerusalem 23 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tzrifin bus stop attack September 9, 2003 Bus stop near Tzrifin army base 9 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Café Hillel bombing September 9, 2003 Hillel Cafe, Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Maxim restaurant suicide bombing* October 4, 2003 Haifa 21 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem bombing October 9, 2003 Tulkarem, West Bank 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Hanoun Junction bombing October 15, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were part of a US diplomatic convoy.
> Azzoun bombing November 3, 2003 Azzoun, West Bank 1 injured Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Geha Interchange bus stop bombing December 25, 2003 Geha Junction 4 Over 20 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][13]
> *2004 (17 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 3rd Erez Crossing attack January 14, 2004 Gaza Strip 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed joint responsibility.
> *Gaza Street bus bombing* January 29, 2004 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Liberty Bell Park bus bombing February 22, 2004 Liberty Bell Garden, Jerusalem 8 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade claimed responsibility.
> 4th Erez Crossing attack March 6, 2004 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were Palestinian policemen who died in a shooting spree and suicide car bomb attack. Two of the vehicles exploded on the Palestinian side of the crossing. Four Palestinians were killed. There were no IDF casualties. Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the military wing of Fatahclaimed responsibility.
> *Ashdod Port massacre* March 14, 2004 Port of Ashdod 10 Double suicide bombing. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> 5th Erez Crossing attack April 17, 2004 Erez Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> Deir al-Balah suicide attack April 26, 2004 Gaza Strip 2 The victims were Palestinians killed when a suicide bomber detonated himself on the way to carry out an attack in Israel.
> Beka'ot checkpoint bombing May 22, 2004 Beka'ot checkpoint,Jordan Valley, West Bank 1 injured PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][14]
> Tel Aviv bus stop bombing July 11, 2004 Tel Aviv 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia checkpoint attack August 11, 2004 Kalandia, West Bank 2 The victims were Palestinian bystanders. 18 people (including six Border Policemen) were injured.
> *Beersheba bus bombings* August 31, 2004 Downtown Beershebaon buses 7 and 12 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Baka al-Sharkiyeh checkpoint attack September 8, 2004 Near the Green Lineborder with the West Bank None Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia Gate suicide bombing September 14, 2004 South of Kalandia,West Bank 2 injured A suicide bomber riding on a bicycle blew himself up near an armored IDF jeep at an agricultural gate.
> French Hill Junction bombing September 22, 2004 French Hill, Jerusalem 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Sinai bombings* October 7, 2004 Sinai peninsula,Egypt 34 Suicide bombing at two Sinai holiday resorts frequented by Israeli tourists: thirty-one died at the Taba Hilton and three at Ras a-Satan. Among the dead were 12 Israelis; over 120 were wounded. The attack was masterminded by Iyad Saleh and carried out by a Palestinian group.
> Carmel Market bombing November 1, 2004 Tel Aviv 3 Over 30 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][15]
> Karni Crossing attack December 7, 2004 Karni Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 An IDF soldier of the Oketz canine unit was killed by a bomb, along with his dog, when a booby-trapped chicken coup exploded northwest of the Karni Crossing. Four soldiers were wounded in the exchange of fire while evacuating him. Hamas claimed responsibility for the attack.
> *2005 (9 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Morag attack January 12, 2005 Morag, Southern Gaza Strip 1 One Israeli civilian was killed and three IDF soldiers wounded when a bomb was detonated against a military vehicle patrolling the route near Morag. Two Palestinians were killed by IDF forces. The area was booby-trapped with explosive devices, in addition to the bomb that exploded. Palestinian Islamic Jihadclaimed responsibility.
> Karni border crossing attack January 13, 2005 Karni crossing, Gaza Strip 6 Carried out together by Hamas with Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and Popular Resistance Committees.
> Gush Katif checkpoint attack January 18, 2005 Gush Katif, Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Stage Club bombing February 25, 2005 Tel Aviv sea promenade 5 Carried out together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and with Hizballah involvement.
> 1st HaSharon Mall suicide bombing July 12, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beersheba central bus station bombing August 28, 2005 Beersheba 50 injured, 2 critically Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Hadera Market bombing October 26, 2005 Hadera 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd HaSharon Mall suicide bombing December 5, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem roadblock bombing December 29, 2005 NearTulkarem,West Bank 3 One Israeli soldier was killed when a Palestinian en route to carry out an attack in Israel was discovered and detonated himself at a checkpoint. A second intended suicide bomber was also killed in the blast as well as the driver and a third passenger. Three soldiers and seven Palestinians were also wounded.
> *2006 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing January 19, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 31 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kedumim bombing March 30, 2006 Kdumim, West Bank 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *2nd Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing* April 17, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 11 68 injured. Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *2007 (1 bombing)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Eilat bakery bombing January 29, 2007 Eilat 3 Both Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claim joint responsibility.
> *2008 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Dimona bombing February 4, 2008 Dimona 1 9 injuries. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades together with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).[16]
> Kerem Shalom suicide bombing April 19, 2008 Kerem Shalom border crossing, Gaza Strip 13 injured Three Palestinian suicide bombers broke through the border fence to attack the Kerem Shalom IDF post, blowing themselves up and wounding several Israeli soldiers. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooooo..., Israel has not reason to need security concerns with the palestinians
> 
> They are the sweetest most gentle and friendly people on the face of the earth.  They wouldn't harm a flea.  Violence is not in their nature.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct! We finally agree on something, it's just disgusting they are routinely brutalised, oppressed and killed by the Zionist Israeli colonisers. Want to know about real life amongst Palestinians in "Greater Israel" read this: Extreme Rambling Walking Israel s Separation Barrier. For Fun. Amazon.co.uk Mark Thomas 9780091927806 Books
Click to expand...


You are, as always, delusional. Aris correctly documents the vicious nature of Palestinian culture - a culture so violent even their Arab/Muslim brethren reject them - and Toasty facetiously comments on their "peaceful" nature. You don't agree with either. Many country's build walls to safeguard their peeps ... even the Saudis who are building one along their border with Yemen:


----------



## fanger

SAYIT said:


> View attachment 43299


your first photo is of the indo/Paki border  LoC turns hot again as Pakistani troops kill 5 Indian soldiers in Poonch - IBNLive

the 2nd photo is the Saudi/Iraqi border   
Saudi unveils 900km fence on Iraq border TheCitizen - Nigeria s Leading Online Newspaper

the 3rd photo is the UAE border with Oman
UAE Security Wall Security Fence


----------



## fanger

aris2chat said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS may have started with a  boycott of israeli companies in the the WB, it is now being applied to all of israel, and the companies doing business with israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that makes it a racist hate crime, not political activism protest
Click to expand...

You wanted War, you got War, just not in the way you expected, Mazel Tov
_There is nothing either good or bad, but thinking makes it so. ~ William Shakespeare, Hamlet _


----------



## SAYIT

fanger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your first photo is of the indo/Paki border  LoC turns hot again as Pakistani troops kill 5 Indian soldiers in Poonch - IBNLive
> 
> the 2nd photo is the Saudi/Iraqi border
> Saudi unveils 900km fence on Iraq border TheCitizen - Nigeria s Leading Online Newspaper
> 
> the 3rd photo is the UAE border with Oman
> UAE Security Wall Security Fence
Click to expand...


Fine. I found them all at Google "Saudi security fence" but you made my point just the same ... many countries build security fences to safeguard their peeps. You Nazi-types only ever seem to have a problem with ISRAEL.


----------



## SAYIT

fanger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS may have started with a  boycott of israeli companies in the the WB, it is now being applied to all of israel, and the companies doing business with israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that makes it a racist hate crime, not political activism protest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wanted War, you got War, just not in the way you expected Mazel Tov
Click to expand...


I don't ever see Aris promoting war but speaking of wanting war and getting more than they could chew, see any of the Arab Wars against modern Israel. How's that working for you?


----------



## aris2chat

Egypt, Saudi, Korea, US, Cyprus, Kuwait, Malaysia, Slovakia, Lebanon......Border barrier - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Turkey is also builting a fence in their border
Why should Israel not have a protection wall/fence/barrier for the security of it's people?


----------



## SAYIT

aris2chat said:


> Egypt, Saudi, Korea, US, Cyprus, Kuwait, Malaysia, Slovakia, Lebanon......Border barrier - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> Turkey is also builting a fence in their border
> Why should Israel not have a protection wall/fence/barrier for the security of it's people?


 
Because it hinders the now 67 year long Arab siege of Israel and prevents Fanger's Fools from killing Jooooz.


----------



## fanger

Physical killing of persons is so last century, we will just bury israel and condemn it's regime to the pages of time via social action and internet

BDS is growing daily, support for israel is shrinking


----------



## aris2chat

SAYIT said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt, Saudi, Korea, US, Cyprus, Kuwait, Malaysia, Slovakia, Lebanon......Border barrier - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> Turkey is also builting a fence in their border
> Why should Israel not have a protection wall/fence/barrier for the security of it's people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it hinders the now 67 year long Arab siege of Israel and prevents Fanger's Fools from killing Jooooz.
Click to expand...


Not after the middle of June of 67.  For most of that year Israel controlled even more land.  The pre-war line was a ceasefire line, not a border.

Jordan and egypt exchanged land for peace with Israel.  Palestinians did not have land and seem to have trouble with the idea of peace.

The security zone with Lebanon has since been turned over to Lebanon, with UN forces still in place.  Syria prevented ratification of a peace agreement between Lebanon and Israel.


----------



## aris2chat

fanger said:


> Physical killing of persons is so last century, we will just bury israel and condemn it's regime to the pages of time via social action and internet
> 
> BDS is growing daily, support for israel is shrinking



The memory of Israel was not buried by the romans and it won't be by you or the BDS.

As far as the internet................Israel will always exist.  Don't you know, nothing is ever gone on the internet if you know how to look for it?


----------



## Hossfly

fanger said:


> I see a completely legal Navel blockade against israel on the cards, but first the trade blockade


You're talking an act of war with a naval blockade of Israel, Dreamy.


----------



## fanger

Israel said they were legal when they enforced one on Gaza, Are they at War?


----------



## Hossfly

fanger said:


> Israel said they were legal when they enforced one on Gaza, Are they at War?


Different situations, Bubba.


----------



## Challenger

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the SA terrorism doesn't fill a bookcase like the Pali terrorists, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Load of bullshit. Here is a list of Palestinian suicide attacks. Remember, this list does NOT include shooting attacks or rocekts:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *1989 (1 attack)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Bus 405 suicide attack* July 6, 1989 Near Kiryat Yearim 16 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1990s[edit]*
> *1993 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Mehola Junction bombing April 16, 1993 Mehola junction 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.[6] Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Beit El car bomb October 4, 1993 Near Beit El 29 injured Hamas member Sulayman Idan was responsible.[7][8]
> *1994 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Afula Bus suicide bombing April 6, 1994 Afula 8 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing April 13, 1994 Hadera 5 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Dizengoff Street bus bombing* October 19, 1994 Tel Aviv 22 Attributed to Hamas.
> Netzarim Junction bicycle bombing November 11, 1994 Netzarim 3 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Jerusalem Binyanei Hauma suicide bombing December 25, 1994 Jerusalem 13 injured Attributed to Hamas.
> *1995 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Beit Lid massacre* January 22, 1995 Beit Lid Junction 21 Two bombers. One detonated at rescue party. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Darom bus attack April 9, 1995 Vicinity of Kfar Darom 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Gan bus 20 bombing July 24, 1995 Ramat Gan 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Eshkol bus bombing August 21, 1995 Jerusalem 4 Police Chief Noam Eisenman was killed. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1996 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Ashkelon bus station bombing February 25, 1996 Ashqelon 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *First Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* February 25, 1996 Jerusalem Central Bus station 26 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Second Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* March 3, 1996 Jaffa street, Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Dizengoff Center suicide bombing* March 4, 1996 Tel Aviv 13 Attributed to Hamas. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1997 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Café Apropo bombing March 21, 1997 Tel Aviv 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1st Mahane Yehuda Market attack* July 30, 1997 Jerusalem main market 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ben Yehuda Street Bombing September 4, 1997 Jerusalem Ben Yehuda Street 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1998 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Kfar Darom bombing October 29, 1998 Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bombing November 6, 1998 Jerusalem 2 20 wounded. Two Islamic Jihad suicide bombers.[9]
> *1999 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Egged bus 960 bombing September 5, 1999 Tveria None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Haifa Central Bus Station bombing September 5, 1999 Haifa None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2000s[edit]*
> *2000 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Gaza bombing October 26, 2000 Gaza Strip 1 injured Youth suicide bomber on bike. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Mahane Yehuda Market attack November 2, 2000 Jerusalem 2 Booby-trapped car. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Kfar Darom bombing November 20, 2000 Gaza Strip 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera main street bombing November 22, 2000 Hadera 2 Booby-trapped car. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mehola bombing December 22, 2000 Mehola Junction 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2001 (40 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Netanya centre bombing January 1, 2001 Netanya 60 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe Bridge bombing January 30, 2001 Tayibe 2 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beit Yisrael bombing February 8, 2001 Jerusalem 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mei Ami junction bombing March 1, 2001 Vadi Ara 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya bombing March 4, 2001 Netanya 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot industrial zone bombing March 27, 2001 Jerusalem 7 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 6 bombing March 27, 2001 French Hill, Jerusalem 28 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mifgash Shalom attack March 28, 2001 Mifgash Shalom gas station, Kfar Saba 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba bombing April 22, 2001 Kfar Saba 1 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Or Yehuda bombing April 23, 2001 Near Ben Gurion Airport 8 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nablus school bus bombing April 29, 2001 Nablus, West Bank None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> HaSharon Mall suicide bombing May 18, 2001 HaSharon shopping mall, Netanya 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera Mall bombing May 25, 2001 Hadera None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing May 25, 2001 Central bus station, Hadera 65 injured 2 Palestinians within a car bomb. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Center bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem None PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Jaffa Road bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Netanya school bombing May 30, 2001 Netanya 8 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Dolphinarium discotheque suicide bombing* June 1, 2001 Tel Aviv 21 Hamas claimed responsibility.[10]
> Dugit bombing June 22, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 Booby trapped car's explosion. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Yehud suburb bombing July 2, 2001 Tel Aviv 6 injured Explosion of two separate bombs. PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Kissufim bombing July 9, 2001 Southern Gaza Strip crossing point None Explosion of two separate bombs. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Binyamina train station suicide bombing July 16, 2001 Binyamina 2 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Moshav Beka'ot bombing August 8, 2001 Northern Jordan Valley 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Sbarro restaurant suicide bombing* August 9, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 15 Carried out by Hamas together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Wall-Street Restaurant bombing August 12, 2001 Kiryat Motzkin 21 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Russian Compound bombing August 21, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem car bombings September 3, 2001 Jerusalem 3 injured Series of car bombs.
> Hanevi'im street bombing September 4, 2001 Jerusalem 20 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nahariya train station suicide bombing September 9, 2001 Nahariya train station 3 Suicide bomber was an Arab Israeli citizen. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Lid junction bombing September 9, 2001 Near Netanya 17 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot neighborhood bombing October 1, 2001 Jerusalem None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Erez Crossing attack October 7, 2001 Erez Passage near Gaza None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kibbutz Shluhot bombing October 7, 2001 Kibbutz Shluhot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Erez Crossing attack November 26, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Egged bus 823 bombing November 29, 2001 Wadi Ara Junction 3 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *Ben Yehuda Street Bombing* December 1, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Haifa bus 16 suicide bombing* December 2, 2001 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hilton Mamilla bombing December 5, 2001 Mamilla, Jerusalem 11 injured Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Hamas.
> Check Post Junction bombing December 9, 2001 Check Post Junction in the direction of Tel Hanan (Haifaarea) 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Neve Dekalim bombing December 12, 2001 Neve Dekalim 4 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2002 (47 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Tel Aviv outdoor mall bombing January 25, 2002 Tel Aviv 25 injured Double Suicide attack, carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Fatah.
> Jaffa Street bombing January 27, 2002 Jerusalem 1 First female suicide bomber in Al-Aqsa Intifada, Wafa Idris. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe bombing January 31, 2002 Tayibe None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Karnei Shomron Mall suicide bombing February 16, 2002 Karnei Shomron, West Bank 3 About 30 injuries (6 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility.[11][12]
> Maale Adumim - Jerusalem road bombing February 18, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Soldier killed by an explosive that was detonated by the driver of the car he was checking. Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigadesclaimed responsibility.
> Efrat supermarket bombing attack February 22, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 1 injured Suicide bomber in supermarket.
> Maccabim bombing February 27, 2002 Maccabim 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Yeshivat Beit Yisrael massacre* March 2, 2002 Yeshiva in Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Egged bus 823 bombing March 5, 2002 Afula 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.[12]
> Ariel hotel lobby bombing March 7, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 15 injured (1 seriously) PFLP claimed responsibility.[12]
> *Café Moment bombing* March 9, 2002 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 22 bombing March 17, 2002 Jerusalem 25 Injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Egged bus 823 bombing March 20, 2002 Vadi Ara, Muzmuz Junction 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> King George Street bombing March 21, 2002 Jerusalem 3 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Passover massacre* March 27, 2002 Netanya 30 Suicide attack on Passover seder in Park Hotel. Carried out by Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Kiryat HaYovel supermarket bombing March 29, 2002 Kiryat Yovel in Jerusalem 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street coffee shop bombing March 30, 2002 Tel Aviv 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Baqa al-Gharbiyah bombing March 30, 2002 Baqa al-Gharbiyah 1 Booby-trapped vehicle that Palestinians tried to sneak into Israel.
> *Matza restaurant suicide bombing* March 31, 2002 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Efrat Medical Center March 31, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 4 injured (1 seriously) Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Roadblock bombing April 1, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Yagur Junction bombing April 10, 2002 Yagur 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Mahane Yehuda Market attack April 12, 2002 Jerusalem 6 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Rishon LeZion bombing* May 7, 2002 Rishon LeZion 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya Market bombing May 19, 2002 Netanya 3 Carried out by Hamas together with PFLP.
> Afula road bombing May 20, 2002 Afula None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rothschild Street bombing May 22, 2002 Rishon Lezion 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Pi Glilot bombing May 23, 2002 North of Tel Aviv None A bomb exploded underneath a fuel truck. The truck burst into flames, but the blaze was quickly contained.
> Studio 49 Disco bombing May 24, 2002 Tel Aviv 5 injured The security guard opened fire on a Palestinian attempting to detonate a car bomb. The Palestinian was killed, but the bomb exploded prematurely, injuring bystanders.
> Petah Tikva Mall bombing May 27, 2002 Petah Tikva 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Megiddo Junction bus bombing* June 5, 2002 Megiddo Junction 17 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Herzliya shawarma restaurant bombing June 11, 2002 Herzliya 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Patt Junction Bus Bombing* June 18, 2002 Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> French Hill Junction massacre June 19, 2002 French Hill, Jerusalem 7 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Immanuel bus attack July 16, 2002 Emmanuel-Bnei Brak bus 189 9 Detonation of an explosive device and shooting. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Neve Shaanan Street bombing July 17, 2002 Southern Tel Aviv 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nevi'im Street bombing July 30, 2002 Jerusalem 5 injured Apparently the bomb exploded prematurely.
> Hebrew University massacre July 31, 2002 Hebrew University, Jerusalem 9 Included American and French casualties. Bomber was from East Jerusalem. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Meron Junction Bus 361 attack August 4, 2002 Meron Junction 9 Arab bomber with Israeli citizenship. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Umm al-Fahm bombing August 5, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 injured The Palestinian exploded in a taxi killing himself and wounding an Israeli-Arab driver from Nazareth.
> 2nd Umm al-Fahm bombing September 18, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street bus bombing September 19, 2002 bus 4, near the Great Synagogue, Tel Aviv 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Geha road bombing October 10, 2002 Bar-Ilan interchange, Geha road 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Karkur junction suicide bombing* October 21, 2002 Carcur Junction 14 2 Suicide bombers used a booby-trapped jeep with 100 kg TNT. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Sonol gas station bombing October 27, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 3 Victims killed while trying to prevent the Palestinian from detonating the bomb. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba shopping mall bombing November 4, 2002 Kfar Saba 2 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Kiryat Menachem bus bombing* November 21, 2002 Kiryat Menahem, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2003 (23 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Tel-Aviv central bus station massacre* January 5, 2003 Southern Tel Aviv 23 Carried out by two members of the Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, with the help of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing* March 5, 2003 Carmeliya neighborhood, Haifa 17 Carried out by Hamas member and attributed to Hamas, yet never acknowledged.
> London Cafe bombing March 30, 2003 Netanya 54 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba train station bombing April 24, 2003 Kfar Saba 1 13 injured (2 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility jointly with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.[12][13]
> Mike's Place suicide bombing April 30, 2003 Mike's Place pub, Tel Aviv 3 Carried out by Hamas using a British Muslim citizen of Pakistani descent and together with al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Gross square attack May 17, 2003 Gross square, Hebron, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bus 6 bombing May 18, 2003 Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Kfar Darom bombing May 19, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 injured A Palestinian suicide bomber riding a bicycle blew up himself next to a military jeep. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Afula mall bombing May 19, 2003 Afula shopping center 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netzarim bus bombing May 22, 2003 Netzarim, Gaza Strip 9 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Davidka Square bus bombing* June 11, 2003 Downtown Jerusalem 17 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Sdei Trumot bombing June 19, 2003 Moshav Sdei Trumot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Yavetz bombing July 7, 2003 Kfar Yavetz 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ariel bus station bombing August 12, 2003 Ariel, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rosh HaAyin bombing August 12, 2003 Rosh HaAyin 1
> *Shmuel HaNavi bus bombing* August 19, 2003 Shmuel Hanavi, Jerusalem 23 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tzrifin bus stop attack September 9, 2003 Bus stop near Tzrifin army base 9 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Café Hillel bombing September 9, 2003 Hillel Cafe, Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Maxim restaurant suicide bombing* October 4, 2003 Haifa 21 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem bombing October 9, 2003 Tulkarem, West Bank 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Hanoun Junction bombing October 15, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were part of a US diplomatic convoy.
> Azzoun bombing November 3, 2003 Azzoun, West Bank 1 injured Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Geha Interchange bus stop bombing December 25, 2003 Geha Junction 4 Over 20 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][13]
> *2004 (17 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 3rd Erez Crossing attack January 14, 2004 Gaza Strip 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed joint responsibility.
> *Gaza Street bus bombing* January 29, 2004 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Liberty Bell Park bus bombing February 22, 2004 Liberty Bell Garden, Jerusalem 8 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade claimed responsibility.
> 4th Erez Crossing attack March 6, 2004 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were Palestinian policemen who died in a shooting spree and suicide car bomb attack. Two of the vehicles exploded on the Palestinian side of the crossing. Four Palestinians were killed. There were no IDF casualties. Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the military wing of Fatahclaimed responsibility.
> *Ashdod Port massacre* March 14, 2004 Port of Ashdod 10 Double suicide bombing. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> 5th Erez Crossing attack April 17, 2004 Erez Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> Deir al-Balah suicide attack April 26, 2004 Gaza Strip 2 The victims were Palestinians killed when a suicide bomber detonated himself on the way to carry out an attack in Israel.
> Beka'ot checkpoint bombing May 22, 2004 Beka'ot checkpoint,Jordan Valley, West Bank 1 injured PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][14]
> Tel Aviv bus stop bombing July 11, 2004 Tel Aviv 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia checkpoint attack August 11, 2004 Kalandia, West Bank 2 The victims were Palestinian bystanders. 18 people (including six Border Policemen) were injured.
> *Beersheba bus bombings* August 31, 2004 Downtown Beershebaon buses 7 and 12 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Baka al-Sharkiyeh checkpoint attack September 8, 2004 Near the Green Lineborder with the West Bank None Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia Gate suicide bombing September 14, 2004 South of Kalandia,West Bank 2 injured A suicide bomber riding on a bicycle blew himself up near an armored IDF jeep at an agricultural gate.
> French Hill Junction bombing September 22, 2004 French Hill, Jerusalem 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Sinai bombings* October 7, 2004 Sinai peninsula,Egypt 34 Suicide bombing at two Sinai holiday resorts frequented by Israeli tourists: thirty-one died at the Taba Hilton and three at Ras a-Satan. Among the dead were 12 Israelis; over 120 were wounded. The attack was masterminded by Iyad Saleh and carried out by a Palestinian group.
> Carmel Market bombing November 1, 2004 Tel Aviv 3 Over 30 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][15]
> Karni Crossing attack December 7, 2004 Karni Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 An IDF soldier of the Oketz canine unit was killed by a bomb, along with his dog, when a booby-trapped chicken coup exploded northwest of the Karni Crossing. Four soldiers were wounded in the exchange of fire while evacuating him. Hamas claimed responsibility for the attack.
> *2005 (9 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Morag attack January 12, 2005 Morag, Southern Gaza Strip 1 One Israeli civilian was killed and three IDF soldiers wounded when a bomb was detonated against a military vehicle patrolling the route near Morag. Two Palestinians were killed by IDF forces. The area was booby-trapped with explosive devices, in addition to the bomb that exploded. Palestinian Islamic Jihadclaimed responsibility.
> Karni border crossing attack January 13, 2005 Karni crossing, Gaza Strip 6 Carried out together by Hamas with Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and Popular Resistance Committees.
> Gush Katif checkpoint attack January 18, 2005 Gush Katif, Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Stage Club bombing February 25, 2005 Tel Aviv sea promenade 5 Carried out together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and with Hizballah involvement.
> 1st HaSharon Mall suicide bombing July 12, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beersheba central bus station bombing August 28, 2005 Beersheba 50 injured, 2 critically Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Hadera Market bombing October 26, 2005 Hadera 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd HaSharon Mall suicide bombing December 5, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem roadblock bombing December 29, 2005 NearTulkarem,West Bank 3 One Israeli soldier was killed when a Palestinian en route to carry out an attack in Israel was discovered and detonated himself at a checkpoint. A second intended suicide bomber was also killed in the blast as well as the driver and a third passenger. Three soldiers and seven Palestinians were also wounded.
> *2006 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing January 19, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 31 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kedumim bombing March 30, 2006 Kdumim, West Bank 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *2nd Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing* April 17, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 11 68 injured. Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *2007 (1 bombing)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Eilat bakery bombing January 29, 2007 Eilat 3 Both Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claim joint responsibility.
> *2008 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Dimona bombing February 4, 2008 Dimona 1 9 injuries. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades together with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).[16]
> Kerem Shalom suicide bombing April 19, 2008 Kerem Shalom border crossing, Gaza Strip 13 injured Three Palestinian suicide bombers broke through the border fence to attack the Kerem Shalom IDF post, blowing themselves up and wounding several Israeli soldiers. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooooo..., Israel has not reason to need security concerns with the palestinians
> 
> They are the sweetest most gentle and friendly people on the face of the earth.  They wouldn't harm a flea.  Violence is not in their nature.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct! We finally agree on something, it's just disgusting they are routinely brutalised, oppressed and killed by the Zionist Israeli colonisers. Want to know about real life amongst Palestinians in "Greater Israel" read this: Extreme Rambling Walking Israel s Separation Barrier. For Fun. Amazon.co.uk Mark Thomas 9780091927806 Books
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a wall across most of the American-Mexican border, and that's only to keep out illegal aliens and drug smugglers, not crazy suicide bombers.
Click to expand...


Oh please, the Zionist Seperation/Apartheid wall doesn't keep anyone out, as the book cited above points out and gives examples of how the "wall" is more like a collander than a barrier. The Palestinian Resistance movement abandoned suicide bombing attacks before the wall was even started. It's just an excuse for another Zionist land grab.


----------



## Challenger

toastman said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides having carried far more operations against the white-ruled Government than the Palestinians could ever dream of, the ANC also regularly attacked en-masse from outside South Africa where they were hosted by South Africa's neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANC-2nd Submission to TRC - APPENDIX FOUR
> 
> Please note:
> 
> Information in this list was drawn from press reports and the Annual Surveys of the SAIRR. These are not MK records. There are probably omissions and errors, due to censorship during the apartheid era and other difficulties in collecting information of this nature.
> 
> 1960s Details are not available, but it is estimated that the MK High Command co-ordinated over 190 acts of sabotage between October 1961 and July 1963. There were no deaths or injuries.
> 
> 1976: Note: a study by Tom Lodge of the University of the Witwatersrand estimated that there were 150 MK attacks between 1976 - 1982
> 
> 30/11/76 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Transvaal Two SAP killed as arrested cadres escape custody, throwing grenade into SAP vehicle
> 
> 1977
> 
> 08/01/77 Economic: railway line near Soweto
> 
> 15/06/1977 Unplanned actions/skirmish with SAP: Two civilians killed in warehouse in Goch Street during unplanned panic reaction when cadres realised they were being followed by SAP; two cadres captured; Monty Motlaung beaten so badly by SAP he was brain damaged; Solomon Mahlangu hanged
> 
> I wonder how many times the death toll in Gaza was exaggerated for the media? My guess is every single time, since , you know, Hamas picks and chooses wh
> 24/02/77 SAP buildings: Daveyton SAP station Bomb causes structural damage; no injuries
> 
> 15/07/77 Economic: Umlazi/ Durban Damage to railway line
> 
> 26/07/77 Skirmish with SAP: Vosloorus One cadre killed
> 
> 26/07/77 Skirmish with SAP: Dobsonville One cadre killed, 2 SAP injured
> 
> 09/09/77 SAP SB personnel: Leonard Nkosi; turned ANC cadre killed.
> 
> 27/10/77 SAP personnel: Bophutatswana; Three cadres killed by SAP after throwing a at a police patrol; 1 SAP injured
> 
> 02/11/77 Skirmish with SAP: near Pongola One cadre killed, 1 SAP injured
> 
> ??/11/77 Economic: railway at Dunswart & Apex Train driver slightly injured
> 
> 12/12/77 SAP building: Germiston police station Structural damage
> 
> 1978
> 
> ??/01/78 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Former ANC member (Steve Mtshali) who turned state witness in various trials; shot and wounded
> 
> ??/02/78 Skirmish with SAP: near Swaziland border Two SAP killed
> 
> 02/02/78 SAP building: Daveyton police station Structural damage
> 
> 01/03/78 Skirmish with SAP: Witkleigat area No details
> 
> 10/03/78 Government buildings: Bantu Affairs Admin. Board, Port Elizabeth Bomb explodes outside offices; One civilian killed, three injured
> 
> ??/04/78 SAP personnel: Swaziland border Cadres ambush SAP patrol; two SAP wounded
> 
> 14/04/78 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Former deputy president of  the ANC in the Transvaal (Abel Mthembu) turned state witness at the Pretoria ANC trial
> 
> 25/06/78 SAP Personnel: Det-Sgt Chapi Hlubi shot dead
> 
> 21/08/78 BOSS personnel: B. Mayeza; shot dead in Umlazi
> 
> ??/12/78 Government buildings: Soweto Community Council Bomb damages offices
> 
> 1979
> 
> 1979 Economic: Sasol Oil Refineries Massive structural damage
> 
> 1979 SAP building: Orlando police station attacked
> 
> 14/01/79 Skirmish with SAP: farm near Zeerust; Seven cadres clash with SAP; I captured, others escape over Botswana border
> 
> 23/01/79 Economic: near New Canada station Explosion damages railway
> 
> 24/01/79 Economic: railway between Fort Beaufort and King Williamstown Large quantity of explosives on line found and defused
> 
> February 1979 SAP SB personnel: Sgt Benjamin Letlako shot dead in Katlehong
> 
> April 1979 Economic: railway near Soweto Explosives discovered and defused
> 
> 05/05/79 SAP personnel/building: Moroka SAP Station Cadres open fire in charge office; 1 SAP killed, 3 injured; 3 civilians injured; extensive damage caused by grenades in offices
> 
> June 1979 Economic: railway in Eastern Transvaal Explosives found, defused
> 
> November 1979 SAP building/personnel: Orlando SAP Station Cadres open fire, hurl grenades into charge office; 2 SAP killed, 2 SAP wounded; pamphlets distributed
> 
> November 1979 SAP SB personnel: Lt Magezi Ngobeni; grenades thrown into home; 5 children wounded
> 
> December 1979 Economic: railway near Alice Explosion damages line
> 
> 1980
> 
> 1980 SAP building: Booysens police station Damage to building
> 
> 14/01/80 SAP building/ support for community resistance: Soekmekaar SAP Station Little damage; minor injury to one SAP; local community involved in struggle against forced removal
> 
> 1980 Skirmish with SAP: Meadowlands No details
> 
> ??/03/80 Skirmish with SAP: Bophutatswana Two cadres killed, one escapes
> 
> 04/04/80 SAP buildings & personnel: Booysens SAP Station Attack with grenades, rocket launchers, AKs causes damage, no injuries
> 
> June 1980 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Tennyson Makiwane Expelled ANC official; shot dead
> 
> 01/06/80 Economic: Sasol 1,2 and Natref Eight fuel tanks destroyed in series of blasts; no injuries; R58-m damage
> 
> August 1980 SAP SB Personnel: Det-Sgt TG Zondi; shot at in Sobantu Village; uninjured
> 
> 15/10/80 Economic/support for community resistance: Railway line in Dube blown up; Soweto community had called for a stayaway previous day to protest against rent increases, visit by Koornhof
> 
> 29/10/80 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board Two grenades cause extensive damage, injure security guard and friend
> 
> 30/10/80 Government residence: Port Elizabeth House of Transkei consul damaged with bomb; no injuries
> 
> 21/11/80 Skirmish with SAP: Chiawelo; cadre killed, SAP injure child
> 
> 1981
> 
> According to the SAIRR, between January and October 1981 there were at least 40 ANC guerilla attacks in urban areas; there were 17 between July 1979 and June 1980.
> 
> 1981 Skirmish with SAP: house in Chiawelo; One cadre killed; possible SAP casualties
> 
> 1981 SAP building: Wonderboom SAP station No details
> 
> 1981 Economic: Capital Park sub-station Damage by limpet mine
> 
> 1981 SAP building:Mabopane SAP station Two dead (no details)
> 
> 1981 Economic: Rosslyn sub-station Damage by limpet mines; Two injuries
> 
> 14/04/81 Economic: Richards Bay / Vryheid line 20km railway destroyed, coal trucks derailed
> 
> 21/04/81 Economic: power station, in Durban Two transformers destroyed by limpet mines
> 
> May 1981 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Hoedspruit Railways policeman killed with grenade
> 
> 06/05/81 Economic/ Republic Day protests: railway in Hoedspruit area Line damaged
> 
> 21/05/81 Economic/Republic Day protests: PE rail link to Johannesburg and Cape Town Line damaged by explosion
> 
> 25/05/81: Series of actions in support of Republic Day protests:
> 
> Propaganda: pamphlet bomb in Durban;
> 
> SAP building: Fort Jackson SAP station;
> 
> Economic: railway line near Soweto
> 
> Economic: railway line on Natal South Coast
> 
> Economic: powerlines cut in Vrede, OFS
> 
> 27/05/81 SADF buildings: recruiting office, Durban Destroyed in explosion
> 
> 01/06/81 Firebombs at three PFP offices, Johannesburg No injuries
> 
> 04/06/81 SAP building: SAP station, Johannesburg SAP building: SAP station, Meyerton
> 
> 11/06/81 Economic: railway line Natal North coast
> 
> 16/6/81 Economic: railway line near East London
> 
> 28/06/81 Economic: railway near Empangeni
> 
> 03/07/81 Economic: fuel storage dept, Alberton Limpet mine defused
> 
> 21/07/81 Economic: power supply; Pretoria, Middelburg, Ermelo At least six explosions at three installations
> 
> 11/08/81 SADF personnel & buildings: Voortrekkerhoogte Military Base Damage by rocket attack
> 
> 19/08/81 Economic: railway line near East London
> 
> 02/09/81 SAP buildings & personnel: Mabopane SAP station Two SAP, two civilians (one a child) killed
> 
> 12/09/81 Economic: main railway line, Delville Wood, Durban Explosion damages line
> 
> 10/10/81 Economic: Durban railway station Government buildings: Durban offices, Dept. Co-operation and Development Four injuries; no details
> 
> 21/10/81 Economic: Transformer in Evander destroyed Economic: Sasol III water pipeline, Secunda
> 
> 26/10/81 SAP buildings & personnel: Sibasa SAP station Two SAP killed, station destroyed
> 
> 01/11/81 SADF buildings & personnel: Jeppes Reef House near Swaziland border occupied by SADF Destroyed in rocket/grenade attack
> 
> 09/11/81 Government buildings: Orlando Magistrates Court Explosion; no details
> 
> 12/11/81 Economic: Rosslyn power substation, Pretoria Damage by 4 limpet mines
> 
> 09/12/81 Government buildings: office of Chief Commissioner, Department of Co-operation and Development, Cape Town
> 
> 14/12/81 Economic: Pretoria power sub-station bombed
> 
> 23/12/81 Government buildings: E. Cape Admin. Board, Duncan Village No details
> 
> 26/12/81 SAP buildings: Wonderboompoort SAP station No details
> 
> 1982
> 
> According to the SAIRR, there were at least 26 sabotage attacks by the ANC between December 1981 and November 1982; 13 suspected ANC cadres were killed in shoot-outs with the SAP. According to the SAP, there were 39 acts of insurgency in 1982.
> 
> 21/05/81 Government buildings: Port Natal Administration Board, Pinetown bombed Government buildings: Offices of Dept. Coloured Affairs, Durban
> 
> 07/01/82 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board, Soweto Bomb damages office
> 
> 12/05/82 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board. Soweto Bomb damages offices again
> 
> 20/03/82 Government buildings: Langa Commissioners Court Damaged in explosion
> 
> 28/05/82 Economic: Fuel depot and power transformer, Hectorspruit Damaged by limpet mine
> 
> 03/06/82 Economic: railway near Dube Damaged in explosion
> 
> 04/06/82 Government buildings: offices of Presidents Council, Cape Town Bomb explodes in lift shaft of building housing these offices; one killed
> 
> 28/06/82 Economic: railway depot at Vryheid Damaged in explosion
> 
> 28/06/82 Economic: Scheepersnek: Two bombs cause extensive damage to railway depot, pump station, stores, vehicles; Durban-Witwatersrand oil pipeline shattered SAP & Government buildings: Port Elizabeth; Station Commanders office and New Law Courts damagedJuly 1982Government buildings: PE court building
> 
> 28/08/82 SADF buildings: Umvoti Mounted Rifles Army Camp, Red Hill, Durban Extensive damage to building and three SADF vehicles
> 
> September 1982 Skirmish with SAP: Boksburg Two cadres killed
> 
> 24/09/82 Economic: railway bridge near Upington Explosives placed; no details
> 
> October 1982 Skirmishes with SAP: KwaZulu One SAP SB member killed; one cadre killed
> 
> 26/10/82 Government buildings: Drakensberg Administration. Board, Pietermaritzburg Three bombs explode
> 
> November 1982 SAP personnel: W/O P. Selepe, Mamelodi killed; gave evidence in many trials
> 
> 08/11/82 Economic: Mobil fuel storage depot, Mkuze Blast causes severe damageDecember 1982Personnel actively assisting SAP: B. Hlapane
> 
> 13-14/11/82 Skirmishes with SAP: Piet Retief Two SAP seriously wounded
> 
> 18-19/12/82 Economic: Koeberg nuclear power station Massive damage in four explosions; no injuries
> 
> 20-21/11/82 SADF/SAP installation & personnel: SAP rural station & temporary SADF garrison at Tonga Rocket attack seriously injures two SADF personnel
> 
> 31/12/82 Government building / SAP building: Johannesburg Magistrates court (200m from John Vorster Square) Explosion; no details
> 
> 1983
> 
> 1983 Economic: line near Phomolong station Damage to railway line
> 
> 1983 SADF building: offices in Marshall Street Structural damage
> 
> 1983 Economic: pylon in Denneboom Structural damage
> 
> 1983 SAP personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on patrol; no injuries
> 
> 26/01/83 Government buildings: New Brighton Community Council offices Building extensively damaged; one dead, five injured
> 
> 30/01/83 Government buildings: Pietermarizburg Supreme Court Explosion; no details
> 
> 10/02/83 Economic: Richards Bay area 500 hectares burned in arson attack
> 
> 11/02/83 Government Buildings: Drakensberg Admin. Board Offices Explosion, no details
> 
> 08/02/83 Skirmishes with SADF: Paulpietersburg No details
> 
> 20/02/83 Economic: Pelindaba Nuclear Research Station Set on fire; no details
> 
> 21/03/83 Government buildings: Supreme Court, Pietermaritzburg Explosion, no details
> 
> 21/04/83 Government buildings: Supreme Court, Pietermaritzburg Second explosion; no details
> 
> May 1983 Skirmish with SADF: Botswana border Four cadres, one SADF killed
> 
> May 1983 Government buildings: Roodepoort; Offices of Dept. Internal Affairs Damaged in two explosions: R250 000 damage
> 
> 20/05/83 SADF personnel and building: Nineteen killed (2 MK, 11 SAAF officers) in car bomb at entrance to SAAF HQ, opposite building housing military intelligence personnel; 217 injured (number of military/ civilian injuries unclear
> 
> 17/06/83 Economic: pylon at New Canada station SAP defuse bomb
> 
> 28/06/83 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Roodepoort Explosion; no details July 1983Economic: Sasol plant, Secunda Minor damage
> 
> 07/07/83 Government buildings: Durban Supreme Court Two bombs defused
> 
> 07/07/83 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Roodepoort; SAP building: Roodepoort Bombs detonate at 00h40 causing structural damage
> 
> 06/08/83 Armed propaganda: Bomb explodes at Temple Israel, Hillbrow, before Marais Steyn due to speak there; no injuries
> 
> 20/08/83 Economic: substation near Mamelodi Explosion causes damage of R100 000 26/08/83Government buildings: Ciskei consular generals offices, Carlton Centre Limpet mines explode at 18h50; one injured
> 
> 08/09/83 Economic: electrical sub-stations, Johannesburg area Two (Randburg and Sandton) bombed
> 
> 11/09/83 Economic: substations at Bryanston North and Fairland Limpet mines cause structural damage
> 
> 12/09/83 Government buildings: Ciskei offices in Pretoria Limpet mine planted after hours causes structural damage
> 
> 13/09/83 Economic/support of industrial action: Rowntree factory, Umbilo Bomb blast at 19h45; structural damage
> 
> 29/09/83 Economic: pylon in Vereeniging Police defuse explosives
> 
> 11/10/83 Economic/SADF personnel: Warmbaths; Mines explode at 02h20; extensively damage large fuel storage tanks, three rail tankers, one road tanker; two devices set to explode 1 hour later found on door of Civil Defence office; no injuries. PW Botha due to speak in Warmbaths.
> 
> 14/10/83 Economic: two electricity pylons, Pietermaritzburg Mines explode at 02h00, 03h00
> 
> 01/11/83 Economic: Durban Buses at municipal bus depot damaged by bomb at midnightEconomic: Germiston Railway line bombed Economic: Springs SAP defuses bomb on railway lineSAP building/personnel: Durban SAP workshop Bombed; no details
> 
> 02/11/83 SAP vehicles: Wentworth; Explosion at 02h55 damages vehicles in SAP mobile store and adjacent student residence (Alan Taylor Residence)
> 
> 03/11/83 Economic: Bosmont railway station Damaged by bomb Economic: bus depot near DurbanSAP buildings: SAP store near Durban 22/11/83 Economic: Durban Pylons damaged by two explosions
> 
> 03/11/83 Economic: railway line, Bosmont/Newclare railway line damaged in explosion railway line near Germiston damaged by explosion railway line near Springs; explosives defused
> 
> 03 or 07/12/83 Government building: office of Department of Community Development, Bree Street., Johannesburg Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 08/12/83 Economic: railway 1km from Bloemfontein Locomotive and two trucks derailed
> 
> 12/12/83 Government buildings: offices of Dept Community Development and Commissioners Court, Johannesburg Severe damage in limpet mine explosion; seven injured
> 
> 15/12/83 Government buildings: offices of Dept Foreign Affairs, Johannesburg Seven injured in explosion SADF buildings: Natal Command HQ Three bombs explode on beach front nearby; no damage
> 
> 19/12/83 Government Buildings: KwaMashu township offices Explosion causes R60 thousand damage
> 
> 1984
> 
> According to the Institute for Strategic Studies, Pretoria, there were 44 MK attacks during this year.
> 
> 1984 Skirmish with SAP: Mapetla One cadre killed; no SAP injuries
> 
> 1984 Skirmish with SAP: SAP ambush, Jabulani One cadre killed, one injured
> 
> 04/01/84 Skirmish with SAP: Mamelodi One cadre killed
> 
> 03/02/84 Government buildings: Ciskei consulate, Durban Offices destroyed in explosion
> 
> 23/02/84 Economic: Escom installation, Georgetown Slight damaged caused by explosion
> 
> 29/02/84 Economic: Mandini Power Station Bomb explodes; no information SAP building: Mandini SAP station Bombed; no details
> 
> 11/03/84 Economic: Mobil fuel depot, Ermelo; Four explosions, extensive damage, five storage tanks destroyed; no injuries
> 
> 12/03/84 Skirmishes with SAP: area unknown Two SAP seriously injured
> 
> April 1984 Skirmish with SAP: De Deur Onecadre killed
> 
> 05/04/84 Government buildings: Transkei consulate in Botshabelo Explosion destroys offices
> 
> 12/05/84 Government buildings: Durban, Trust Bank; Explosion causes extensive damage to offices of Dept. Internal Affairs and Durban HQ of SA. Railways Police injured
> 
> 13/05/84 Economic: Mobil Oil Refinery, Durban; Cadres set fire to refinery in RPG.7 attack; running skirmish lasting several hours ends when car in which cadres were travelling is followed to construction site by police; all were killed along with three labourers who burned to death when paint store set alight in the battle. 4 SAP also injured.
> 
> 16/05/84 SAP personnel: Jabulani; Explosion destroys two private vehicles belonging to SAP members outside Jabulani SAP station
> 
> 18/05/84 Economic: railway near Lenasia Damaged by explosion
> 
> 06/06/84 Economic: petrol rail tankers, Merewent, Durban Four mines damage railway / defused (unclear)
> 
> 08/06/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ndwedwe Two cadres killed in running gunfight with SAP
> 
> 21/06/84 Economic: substation, Berea (Durban) Explosion damages substation, disrupts supply
> 
> 12/07/84 SAP personnel: Jabulani SAP vehicle attacked; one SAP killed, one injured
> 
> 28/07/84 Government buildings: SA Railways Police charge office, KwaMashu Attacked with hand grenades
> 
> 03/08/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ellisras area; one cadre killed Details unclear
> 
> 7/08/84 Property of government personnel: Extensive damage to Tshabalala Dry Cleaners, Soweto Economic: Glenmore, Durban Escom sub-station destroyed
> 
> 12/08/84 Government buildings: Department of Internal Affairs, Johannesburg Explosion causes minor damage
> 
> 16/08/84 SAP buildings/personnel: SAP HQ Soweto East; Roodepoort City Centre Building Two mines destroy the second and third floors of building, injure District Commander, four SAP, two civilians; R260 000 damage\
> 
> 17/08/84 Skirmish with SAP: Mapetla Cadre resisting arrest killed
> 
> 23/08/84 Government departments: DET, Booysens Explosions destroy 4th floor at 18h30
> 
> 24/08/84 Government buildings: SA Railways Police Regional offices, Dept Internal Affairs offices in Anchor Life Building Bomb explodes at 17h30; two civilians and four Railways Police injured
> 
> 03/09/84 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Johannesburg Explosion at 16h07; four injured
> 
> 05/09/84 Economic: Escom sub-station, Rustenberg; Explosion destroys installations, disrupts power to Rustenberg and large area of Bophutatswana.
> 
> 13/09/84 Economic: Escom sub-station, Durban Limpet mines cause damage
> 
> 14/09/84 Government Buildings: Department of Community Development, Krugersdorp Bomb at 17h00 causes damage
> 
> 11/12/84 Economic: railway near Durban Explosion damages line, goods train damaged
> 
> 14/12/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ingwavuma One cadre killed, one SAP injured
> 
> 25/12/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ingwavuma Cadre killed
> 
> 1985
> 
> According to the Institute for Strategic Studies, Pretoria, there were 136 MK attacks during this year, a 209% increase compared with figures for 1984.
> 
> ??/01/85 Skirmish with SAP: Nongoma Three cadres, 1 SAP killed
> 
> ??/03/85 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Limpet mine destroys SAP vehicle; no injuries
> 
> ??/03/85 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Transvaal Two cadres killed, one captured
> 
> ??/03/85 SAP SB personnel: Tembisa Grenade attack on unnamed SB members home; no details
> 
> 22/03/85 Skirmish with SAP unit: Bushbuckridge Two cadres killed
> 
> ??/04/85 Economic: Escom sub-station, Durban Parking attendant killed
> 
> 02/05/85 Economic/ support for workers: explosion at Anglo American and Anglovaal, Johannesburg R170 thousand structural damage caused. Both had engaged in mass dismissals of mine workers
> 
> 09/05/85 SAP personnel: two grenade attacks in Pretoria townships No details
> 
> 15/05/85 SAP building & personnel: Brakpan SAP barracks Three explosions; no details
> 
> 15/05/85 Government buildings: Brakpan Commissioners court and offices of Messenger of the court Attacks on the morning of the funeral of Andries Raditsela who had died in detention
> 
> 30/05/85 SADF building: Military Medical Centre, Johannesburg Limpet mine causes structural damage
> 
> 31/05/85 SADF building/personnel: Southern Cross Fund offices Fourteen injured
> 
> ??/05/85 SAP personnel: GaRankuwa SAP member killed by suspected insurgents
> 
> ??/06/85 Government buildings: Lamontville Three limpet mines explode at Natalia Development Board
> 
> ??/06/85 SAP buildings: Umlazi SAP station Three limpet mines explode; no details
> 
> ??/06/85 Economic: Durban Escom sub-station damaged by explosion
> 
> ??/06/85 Economic/support of worker struggle: AECI offices, Johannesburg Bomb damages offices; company was involved in labour dispute
> 
> ??/06/85 SAP personnel Mmabatho: policeman who fired on crowd killed by alleged insurgents
> 
> //?06/85 Economic: Umtata Explosion destroys Transkei Development Corporation bulk fuel depot; disrupted water and power supplies
> 
> ??/06/85 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Attack on home of Rajbansi with petrol bombs and hand grenades; no injuries Government personnel: Attack on home of former Gugulethu town councillor; no details
> 
> ??/07/85 Economic: Durban Limpet mines destroy sub-station
> 
> ??/07/85 Skirmish with SAP: roadblock near East London Two cadres, one SAP killed in shootout
> 
> ??/07/85 SAP personnel: Soweto Group dubbed the Suicide Squad attacks home of two Soweto policemen
> 
> ??/07/85 Support for worker struggles: Umlazi Hand grenade damages bakery in Umlazi where workers were on strike
> 
> ??/07/85 Government personnel: hand grenade attack on former community councillor in Gugulethu
> 
> ??/08/85 Home of MP Barend Andrews attacked with hand grenade No injuries
> 
> 02/08/85 Skirmish with SAP: roadblock near Mount Ruth Two cadres, one SAP killed
> 
> 10/08/85 Economic: petrol bowser, East London fuel depot SAP defuse limpet mine
> 
> ??/10/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town; Shots fired at police patrol; two incidents of attacks on police with hand grenades; no further details
> 
> ??/10/85 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Home of SAP member attacked with hand grenade
> 
> ??/11/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town Four people including SAP officer and wife, railways policeman, killed in various hand grenade attacks; total of 20 such attacks recorded by this time say SAP.
> 
> ??/11/85 SADF personnel: Cape Town Three SADF injured in grenade attacks
> 
> ??/11/85 Economic: Central Johannesburg Building housing Institute of Bankers damaged in blast
> 
> ??/11/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town Two grenade attacks on homes of SAP personnel SAP buildings: Manenberg SAP Station Vehicles damaged in grenade attack
> 
> ??/11/85 Economic: Sasol 2 and 3 Rocket attack; three cadres killed by SAP
> 
> ??/11/85 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: Soutpansberg area Anti-tank mine explodes; four SADF, four others injured
> 
> ??/11/85 Skirmish with Bophutatswana Police: Four cadres killed, two cadres injured
> 
> ??/12/85 Economic: Bus depot Umlazi No details
> 
> 6/12/85 SAP personnel: police patrol in Soweto One SAP injured by grenade 08/12/85 SAP personnel: Chesterville Home of SAP member bombed; no details
> 
> 13/12/85 SADF personnel: troop carrier in Messina One soldier injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> ??/12/85 Skirmish with SADF: near Botswana border One SADF killed
> 
> ??/12/85 Government buildings: Chatsworth Magistrates Court; Limpet mine explodes at 18h00; structural damage
> 
> 14/12/85 Skirmish with SAP: Chiawelo One cadre killed
> 
> 17/12/85 Economic/support of industrial action: Limpet mine explodes at 03h00; damages eight buses, PUTCO Fleetline depot, Umlazi
> 
> 19/12/85 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: Wiepe area One farmer or civilian injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> 20/12/85 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: Messina Six killed in anti-tank mine explosion in game farm
> 
> 23/12/85 Cadre response to state brutality: Five civilians killed, 40 injured in Amanzimtoti shopping centre blast; attempted warning failed; Andrew Zondo hanged.
> 
> 29/12/85 Propaganda: pamphlet bomb, Durban Defused by SAP
> 
> 1986: In Parliament in February 1987, Adriaan Vlok refused to disclose the number or nature of incidents of sabotage, armed attacks and explosions that had occurred during 1986 as this was not in the interests of the safety of the Republic. According to the Institute of Strategic Studies at the University of Pretoria, there were 230 incidents of insurgency during the year, a 69,1% increase over the 136 incidents in 1985.
> 
> ??/??/86 SAP personnel: home attacked in Springs One person injured in grenade and AK attack
> 
> ??/??/86 Economic: Springs railway station Limpet mine damages building
> 
> ??/??/86 SAP personnel: Vosloorus No details
> 
> ??/01/86 SADF/ Personnel actively supporting SADF: Ellisras area near Botswana border Two killed in anti-tank mine explosion; no details
> 
> January 1986 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadre throws grenade at 3 SAP members; cadre killed; no details
> 
> 04/01/86 SADF/personnel actively assisting SADF: Stockpoort (Botswana border) Two killed and two injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> 05/01/86 Skirmishes with SAP: roadblock on East London /King Williamstown road One SAP killed, one cadre killed
> 
> 04/02/86 SADF personnel: Gugulethu Four SADF injured when grenade thrown into their military vehicle
> 
> 07/01/86 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Soweto Grenade thrown at Railways policeman
> 
> 06/01/86 Skirmish with SAP: near East London One cadre killed
> 
> 08/01/86 Economic: Pretoria sub-station Damaged by explosion
> 
> 09//01/86 Economic/ SAP personnel: Durban Limpet damages substation in Jacobs, 21h15; second limpet explodes kills one SAP, injures three - five SAP (or one SAP, two engineers)
> 
> 18/01/86 Economic: substation in Westville, Durban Two limpets damage substation
> 
> 20/01/86 Economic/SAP personnel: Four limpets damage pylon near Durban 20h45; fifth probably aimed at SAP explodes later; no injuries
> 
> 24/01/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Sgt Makhulu killed in grenade attack on his home
> 
> ??/02/86 SADF personnel: Gugulethu Buffel attacked with grenade; four SADF injured slightly
> 
> 01/02/86 SAP personnel: Lamontville Grenade thrown at patrol; one SAP injured
> 
> 09/02/86 SAP personnel: UmlaziLimpet mine destroys two SAP vehicles at Umlazi SAP station when parked after returning from riot patrol; no injuries
> 
> 19/02/86 SAP personnel: Cambridge East SAP station; Explosion in toilet block near Radio Control room; no injures
> 
> February 1986 Skirmish with SAP: near Port Elizabeth; Two cadres killed, two SAP injured
> 
> February 1986 Economic: Durban Explosion at Durban sub-station; no details
> 
> 12/02/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: near Messina Bakkie detonates anti-tank mine; no injuries
> 
> 2/02/86 Skirmishes with SADF: near Alldays One SADF, one cadre killed
> 
> 16/02/86 SADF personnel: Mamelodi Casspir severely damaged by anti-tank landmine
> 
> 17/02/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Zwide Two SAP killed, two cadres killed, one arrested SAP personnel: area unknown One SAP injured when vehicle hit by 10 bullets
> 
> ??/02/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Zola, Soweto Cadre blows up two SAP, kills self with grenade
> 
> ??/02/86 Economic: De Deur Limpet causes structural damage to substation 01/03/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Port Elizabeth or Grahamstown One SAP seriously injured, cadre killed
> 
> 03/03/896 Skirmishes with SAP: Gugulethu Police execute seven cadres
> 
> 04/03/86 SAP building/personnel: John Vorster Square Two SAP members, two civilians injured in explosion on 3rd floor
> 
> 07/03/86 SAP building/personnel: Hillbrow SAP Station Limpet found and detonated by SAP
> 
> 15/03/86 Government buildings: Limpet mine explodes in front of Springs railway station, outside Indian Administration Offices; one civilian seriously injured
> 
> 17/03/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi SAP member shot; dies in hospital
> 
> 18/03/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Constable Sinki Vuma shot dead at home
> 
> 19/03/86 SAP personnel: limpet mine attack on SB member (no area); car destroyed member
> 
> 21/03/86 Economic: Durban Four mines explode at Escom sub-station
> 
> 26/03/86 Skirmish with SAP: Volsloorus One cadre killed when he allegedly threw grenade at SAP members
> 
> 08/04/86 Collaborators in apartheid repression: attack on home of former LP secretary in Natal, Kevin Leaf No injuries
> 
> ??/03/86 SAP Personnel: Dobsonville SAP come under fire at funeral; no details
> 
> 21/04/86 SADF / personnel actively assistingSADF: Breyten/Chrissiesmeer district Two anti-tank landmines detonate, injuring two civilians in taxi and one tractor driver
> 
> 21/04/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Alexandra Cadre attacks SAP, one seriously injured; cadre retreated unharmed
> 
> 23/04/86 Government buildings: Cala Blast at Cala post office; no injuries
> 
> 24/04/86 Government building: Meyerspark post office Explosion causes tructural damage
> 
> 27/04/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Edendale hospital Gordon Webster rescued; one civilian killed, two SAP injured
> 
> 25/05/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: farm of Colonel Koos Durr, near Davel Anti-tank miine kills two, injures eight
> 
> 26/05/86 As above: same road landmine detonated by tractor No injuries
> 
> 10/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Boshoek, 5km from Volksrust Anti-tank mine injures one person
> 
> 10/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Blomhof,near Volksrust Anti-tank mine injures two farmworkers
> 
> 14/06/86 SADF personnel: Magoos/ Why Not bars Car bomb kills three, injures 69, the majority civilians; McBride sentenced to death
> 
> 16/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Winterveldt: Probable anti-tank mine explosion kills three BDF troops in troop carrier
> 
> 22/06/86 Economic: fuel storage tanks, Jacobs; Limpet damages tanks Economic: liquid fuel pipeline betw. Sapref and Limpet damages pipeline Mobil Refinery near Durban
> 
> 26/06/86 SAP personnel: Soshanguve Grenade attack on SAP members home; nodetails
> 
> 27/06/86 Skirmishes with SAP: roadblock near Botswana border Four cadres killed, one SAP injured
> 
> 29/06/86 Government buildings: Alice post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 30/06/86 SAP personnel: Westville, Natal Mine explodes 03h15 on pedestrian bridge; second limpet aimed at responding SAP members explodes 15 minutes later
> 
> July 1986 Skirmish with SAP: Mdantsane After a two-hour gun battle SAP kill one cadre
> 
> 05/07/86 SAP buildings: Mowbray SAP station, CT Explosion slightly injures two SAP
> 
> 05/07/86 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: Volksrust One person injured by anti-tank landmine; no details
> 
> 05/07/86 Government personnel: Vosloorus and Katlehong; Five Development Board. officials killed in two attacks on their vehicles; two cadres killed
> 
> 06/07/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Empangeni Three cadres killed, one arrested
> 
> 10/07/86 SAP building: Silverton Explosion injures seven people
> 
> 22/07/86 SAP personnel: Katlehong One SAP killed
> 
> 26/07/86 SAP personnel: Katlehong; Cadres attack municipal police twice; both cadres killed, five police killed, 12 police injured
> 
> 30/07/86 SAP personnel: Umtata SAP station Three SAP, four civlians die , seven SAP injured in grenade and AK attack
> 
> 28/07/86 Skirmish with SAP: Nelspruit Two cadres killed
> 
> 30/07/86 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: near Nelspruit Anti-tank landmine explodes: no injuries
> 
> 03/08/86 Government buildings: Lakeside post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 09/08/86 SAP Personnel: Durban Lt Victor Raju killed in grenade attac on his home
> 
> 16/08/86 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Tvl, near Swaziland Four cadres killed, one injured
> 
> 16/08/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: E. Tvl border area Anti-tank landmine kills five, injures two civilians
> 
> 17/08/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Stellen Rust near Nelspruit Anti-tank mine injures two civilians
> 
> 22/08/86 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Natal Grenade attack on Inkathas Winnington Sabelo; AK 47 fired at car of his wife as she entered the driveway, killing her and injuring 3 children
> 
> 24/08/86 Government personnel: Imbali Grenade attack on home of town councillor Austin Kwejama; one child killed, one child injured
> 
> 24/09/86 Government personnel/ support for community action Home of Soweto Housing Director, Del Kevin, extensively damaged by limpet mine; no injuries
> 
> 30/09/86 Skirmishes with SAP: N. Natal One SAP injured
> 
> Early Oct. 1986 SAP building: SAP station Newcastle Attacked, no details
> 
> 06/10/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Mbuzini, near Mozabique border Anti-tank landmiine injures six SADF members in military vehicle
> 
> 20/10/86 SAP buildings: Lamontville SAP station Limpet mine explosion outside; no injuries
> 
> 22/10/86 Personnel actively supporting SADF: two anti-tank landmine explosions Damage to property (Van Zyl)
> 
> 31/10/86 SAP personnel: Umlazi Det. W/O Seleka(?) killed in grenade attack on home
> 
> Early Nov. 1986 Economic/ support for community struggle Two offices of PUTCO bombed in Soweto after fare increase of 17,5% announced
> 
> 02 or 04/11/86 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: near Nelspruit Anti-tank landmine explosion kills one woman, one child injured
> 
> 04/11/86 SADF personnel: landmine, E Transvaal One soldier on horseback killed
> 
> 10/11/86 Government buildings: Newcastle Magistrates Court Two bombs explode; 24 injuries including Magistrate and Public Prosecutor
> 
> 14/11/86 SADFl/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Alldays district Landmine injures farmer and son
> 
> 23/11/86 Government buildings: Fordsburg flats Limpet mines explode at new housing for Sowto town councillors; no injuries
> 
> ??/11/86 SAP Personnel: KTC Camp Grenade injures two SAP members
> 
> 15/12/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Barberton area Anti-tank landmine injures two SAP in SAP vehicle
> 
> 19/12/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Komatipoort area Anti-tank landmine injures SADF member Government personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on home of Soweto councillor; two SAP injured
> 
> 27/12/86 Skirmishes with SAP: near Messina Two SAP, three cadres killed; two cadres escape1987 Note: According to the Institute of Strategic Studies at the University of Pretoria, there were 234 incidents of insurgency during 1987; there had been 230 in 1986.1987 SAP personnel:home of Hlongwane, Mamelodi Damage to property
> 
> 1987 Government buildings: Jhbg Magistrates Court Four killed, several injured 1987 SAP buildings: Kwandebele SAP station No details
> 
> 01/01/87 SADF personnel: Alexandra National servicemen attacked; at least one injured
> 
> 08/01/86 SAP personnel: AECI plant Policeman shot at; skirmish followed inwhich two SAP and one civilian injured
> 
> 09/01/87 Support for strike action: OK Bazaars Eloff Street Bomb explodes, no injuries
> 
> 12/01/87 OK Bazaars HQ: Bomb causes extensive damage, no injures (Note: there had been a protracted strike.)
> 
> 09/01/87 SAP personnel: near KTC Riot Squad member killed, two injured by grenade thrown into their vehicle
> 
> 23/01/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Soweto Two cadres killed
> 
> 24/01/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mendu, Willowvale One TDF or Transkei police member injured
> 
> 30/01/87 SAP/SADF personnel: Alexandra Three SADF, one SAP killed in attack
> 
> 31/01/87 Government personnel: Diepmeadow; Home of town councillor Senokoane attacked; six injured including two SAP officers
> 
> 02/02/87 SAP personnel: Single Quarters, Bokomo SAP Station Two attacks with grenades; one SAP injured
> 
> 18/02/87 SADF personnel: Tladi Secondary School Grenade attack kills for SADF personnel
> 
> 19/02/87 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Grenade injures Chief Lushaba and Samuel Jamile of Inkatha
> 
> 03/03/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu Cadre shot dead by police after he allegedly fired on their patrol with an AK 47
> 
> 09/03/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu One SAP. two municipal SAP killed; one cadre possibly killed
> 
> 11/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Zone 13 Mdantsane Ciskei police confirm skirmish, no details
> 
> 11/03/87 Skirmish with SAP: New Crossroads Cadre shot dead in house
> 
> 13/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Atteridgeville Four municipal police killed, one injured
> 
> 16/03/87 SAP personnel: Kagiso Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no injuries
> 
> 17/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Inanda SAP raid; cadre resisted; SAP kill cadre, one woman, injure man and baby
> 
> 17/03/87 Economic: railway line between Newcastle and Johannesburg Three explosions damage line
> 
> 28/03/87 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Josefsdal/Swaziland border area Anti-tank landmine kills four, injures one civilian
> 
> 01/04/87 SAP/SADF personnel: Mabopane or Mamelodi Grenade thrown into Hippo, three SADF killed, two injured
> 
> 01/04/87 Government personnel: Dobsonville Grenade thrown at home of Councillor Radebe; no injuries
> 
> 02/04/87 SAP personnel: Nyanga Grenade injures three SAP
> 
> 08/04/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Ventersdorp Two cadres, 1 SAP killed in shootout
> 
> 09/04/87 SAP personnel: Meadowlands Zone 10 Three SAP attacked; casualties unknown
> 
> 14/04/87 SAP personnel: Chesterfield, Durban Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no injuries
> 
> 15/04/87 SAP personnel: Umbumbulu SB officer killed by sniper, another SB injured
> 
> 20/04/87 SADF personnel: Dube station Grenade thrown at group of soldiers; casualties not reported
> 
> ??/04/87 Skirmish with SAP: Umlazi Three cadres killed, four SAP injured, one critically, in shootout
> 
> 23/04/87 SAP personnel: Bonteheuwel Grenade attack on home of SAP member No detailsPersonnel actively assisting SAP: Mitchells Plain Grenade attack on home of security guard; no detailsSAP personnel: Ravensmead Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no details
> 
> 24/04/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Umlazi Riot SAP raid; cadres resisted; three Riot SAP injured, two cadres killed
> 
> 30/04/87 SAP personnel: Osizweni, Newcastle SAP barracks Grenade attack; four SAP injured
> 
> ??/04/87 SAP personnel: KTC Seven SAP injured in grenade attack on their patrol
> 
> 04/05/87 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: area west of Messina; Driver killed and 10 passengers injured when truck detonates landmine
> 
> 09/05/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mamelodi One SAP, three SADF, one cadre killed
> 
> 16/05/87 SAP personnel: Newcastle; Explosion at Newcastle station waiting room; second explosion at 01h34 while SAP investigating first blast; one SAP injured
> 
> 20/05/87 Government buildings; SAP personnel: Johannesburg Magistrates Court Car bomb kills three SAP, injures four SAP, six civilians injured
> 
> 11/06/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Emdeni, Soweto SAP raid/ ambush of raiders: one cadre, one SAP killed
> 
> 12/06/87 SAP personnel: Witbank Two SAP found dead Government buildings: Athlone Magistrates Court Limpet mine explodes; no details
> 
> 15/06/87 Government personnel: Gugulethu; Grenade attack on home of councillor; four injured, two of them special constables
> 
> 16/06/87 Government personnel: Guglethu Grenade attack on councillors home; two injured
> 
> 21/06/87 SAP personnel: KTC camp Grenade attack on SAP patrol injures seven SAPs
> 
> 22/06/87 SAP personnel: KTC Two SAP, five municipal police injured in grenade attack
> 
> 12/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Athlone SAP raid; one cadre killed, four arrested
> 
> 06/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mdantsane; SAP ambush: cadre kills two, injures three Riot Unit SAP; cadre shot dead
> 
> 08/07/87 Skirmish with SAP: Motherwell SAP crush alleged cadre and his sister to death in shack after they allegedly were fired on
> 
> 18/07/87 SAP personnel: Mamelodi East SAP member and wife injured in attack on their home
> 
> ??/07/87 Skirmish with SAP: Mdantsane Two SAP, one cadre killed in shootout
> 
> 20/07/87 SADF personnel: SADF flats, District Six Car bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> 25/07/86 SAP/SADF personnel: Pimville Grenade thrown at home; exploded outside house
> 
> 26/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Katlehong Cadre escaped; no details
> 
> 30/07/87 SADF personnel/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Bodena owned by Danie Hough Anti-tank landmine injures three civilians
> 
> 30/07/87 SADF personnel and buildings: Car bomb explodes outside Witwatersrand Command killing one SADF, injuring 68 military personnel and civilians
> 
> ??/07/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu Home of SAP officer attacked with grenade
> 
> 05/08/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Ntsekisa Rd, New Brighton Cadre killed in shootout
> 
> 13/08/87 SAP personnel: Emdeni SAP Sgt. injured in grenade attack on SAP van
> 
> 23/08/87 SADF personnel: Emdeni Shop frequented by SADF members attacked with grenades; no details
> 
> 24/08/87 SAP personnel: Emdeni Grenade thrown at SAP vehicle; two SAP, eight civilians injured
> 
> 27/08/87 Government personnel: Soweto; Home of former Mayor Kunene attacked; two council police killed
> 
> 30/08/87 SADF personnel: Military barracks, Dobsonville Grenade thrown at five soldiers outside barracks; estimated eight SADF members killed or injured
> 
> 02/09/87 Skirmish with SAP: Sandton SAP kill cadre after he allegedly threw a grenade at a roadblock
> 
> ??/09/87 Skirmishes with SAP: near Zimbabwe border SAP say six cadres killed in various incidents
> 
> 24/09/87 SAP personnel: Soweto 10 people including two SAP injured in grenade attack on SAP patrol
> 
> ??/09/87 SAP Personnel: Marble Hall Commander of KwaNdebele National Guard Unit and his son (also SAP officer) found shot dead by AK 47 fire
> 
> 01/10/87 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb placed outside door of Rajbansis NPP office in Lenasia explodes hours after official opening; no injuries
> 
> 17/10/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Heidedal, Bloemfontein SAP raid on house comes under fire; no details
> 
> 28/10/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Swaziland border Cadre wounded; killed SADF member who approached him
> 
> 06/11/87 SAP personnel: Khayelitsha One Special constable, two civilians killed by sniper fire
> 
> 12/11/87 Government buildings: Zola Municipal offices Two limpet mines explode, third detonated by SAP
> 
> 14/11/87 SADF personnel: Cape Town; SADF commemoration march from CT to the Castle: limpet mine explodes in bin which over 700 SAP and SADF filed past; 1 SADF injured
> 
> 18/11/87 Government buildings: Johannesburg post office Limpet mine found
> 
> 23/11/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Umlazi; SAP raid on house: two cadres and alleged collaborator killed; two SAP injured by cadres who resisted
> 
> 30/11/87 SAP buildings/personnel: Dube municipal training centre Three explosions; no injuries
> 
> 10/12/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Port Elizabeth area SAP raid on shack; heavy resistance from cadres; SAP drove Casspir over shack, killing four
> 
> 12/12/87 SAP personnel: Soweto Group of SAP fired on by cadres in car; two SAP killed, four injured
> 
> ??/12/87 SAP personnel: Nyanga Group of five Special Constables come under fire; one killed1988 1988 SAP personnel: ambush in Emdeni, Soweto No information
> 
> January 1988 SAP personnel: attack on police in Kliptown No information
> 
> 25/01/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Ugie; roadblock Cadres wound 1 SAP, retreat safely
> 
> 25/01/88 SAP personnel: Kokstad; Limpet exploded at Kokstad Mens Club opposite Kokstad SAP station; frequented by SAP; building, two vehicles damaged
> 
> 27/01/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadres open fire on SAP vehicle; three SAP, one civilian injured
> 
> 01/02/88 Skirmishes with SAP: ? Transkei; roadblock Cadres attempted to resist; three killed, one injured by Transkei police
> 
> 02/02/88 Skirmishes with SAP:? near Mount Fletcher Cadre killed in skirmish: no details
> 
> 06/02/88 SAP personnel: East London One SAP killed in attack; no details
> 
> 12/02/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Municipal police guarding installation attacked; two injured
> 
> 12/02/88 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Johannesburg; Cadre opens fire on car driven by ex-Rhodesian soldier, now private security firm official; details on injuries unclear
> 
> 01/03/88 SADF personnel: Benoni Explosion causes extensive damage to bus transporting SAAF personnel; no details
> 
> 07/03/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Queenstown SAP raid; cadre resisted, wounded six SAP; cadre and civilian killed by SAP
> 
> 08/03/88 SAP personnel: Phiri Hall SAP mess Prolonged attack kills one SAP, wounds 10 SAP
> 
> 14/03/88 Government building: Johannesburg City Hall Bomb explodes at; no injuries
> 
> 17/03/88 SAP personnel: Krugersdorp magistrates court and adjacent SAP Station Two SADF, one civilian killed; 20 injured in car bomb court and adjacent SAP station; plan to prevent civilian injuries failed
> 
> 18/03/88 SAP personnel: Atteridgeville Cadres attack tavern frequented by SAP; three SAP killed
> 
> 25/03/88 Skirmishes with SADF: Batavia, Far Northern Transvaal Three cadres killed
> 
> 27/03/88 SAP/SADF personnel: Pietersburg; Antheas Club, frequented by SAP and SADF, slightly damaged by limpet placed in back garden; no injuries
> 
> 28/03/88 Skirmishes with SADF: island on Mutale river Four cadres killed, one injured
> 
> ??/03/88 Economic: Fort Jackson electrical sub-station Three limpet mines cause damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/04/88 SAP building: attack on municipal police training centre No details
> 
> 09/04/88 Government buildings: Atteridgeville Development Board canteen Limpet explodes nearby; no injuries
> 
> 12/04/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Mpumalanga township; SAP cornered cadre who killed self and two SAP with grenade; trapped second cadre who resisted: cadre killed one SAP and three civilians wounded in crossfire
> 
> 15/04/88 Government buildings: Atteridgeville Municipal offices Limpet mine explodes; no details
> 
> 15/04/88 Explosion outside Pretoria Sterland cinema One cadre killed, one civilian injured According to an ANC official in Lusaka, the intended target was a nearby government building; the bomb exploded prematurely
> 
> 22/04/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadre ambushes municipal police vehicle, wounds four SAP, one civilian
> 
> 25/04/88 SAP personnel: Newcastle Sgt JM Mazibuku killed at bus stop
> 
> 01/05/88 SAP personnel: Cape Town; Special Guard Unit vehicle attacked No injuries
> 
> 04/05/88 SAP personnel / buildings: Kagiso SAP Single Quarters Limpet mine explodes against wall; no details
> 
> 10/05/88 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Grenade attack on SAP members home; child killed
> 
> 14/05/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Newcastle SAP raid home of cadre; cadre resisted but was killed
> 
> 24/05/88 SAP personnel: Germiston station Cadre opened fire on SAP at station; killed when SAP returned fire; three civilians injured in crossfire
> 
> 03/06/88 SADF buildings / personnel: SA Irish Regiment HQ, Anderson St, Johannesburg Explosion; no details
> 
> 03/06/88 SAP personnel / buildings: Explosion outside Standard Bank, Roodepoort during lunch hour kills 4, injures 18 civilians According to an ANC official in Lusaka, the target had not been civilians but an SAP station nearby; no details on what operational difficulties caused this incident.
> 
> 20/06/88 SAP personnel: Mdanstane W/O Swelindawo of Ciskei police injured in explosion at his home
> 
> 29/06/88 SADF personnel: cafe in Poynton building frequented by SADF and Prisons officials Explosion injures two SADF, two Prisons personnel, 13 civilians
> 
> 05/07/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Gugulethu Police raid; cadre resisted for 3 hours; shot dead
> 
> 12/07/88 Landmine incident - no details
> 
> 14/07/88 Skirmishes with SADF: Kruger National Park; follow-up operation after 12/07 landmine Four cadres killed
> 
> 16/07/88 SAP personnel: Nyanga Cadre fires on SAP vehicle; one civilian killed, one injured SAP return fire; cadre wounded
> 
> 17/07/88 SAP personnel: Soweto highway Cadre opens fire on SAP vehicle from back of bakkie; two SAP injured
> 
> 22/07/88 Government personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on home of Soweto Council personnel manager, BE Qakisa; no details
> 
> 23/07/88 SAP personnel: Pinetown Cadre wounded SAP member; no details
> 
> 26/07/88 Government personnel: Soweto Three grenade attacks on homes of Administration Board employees( P. Legare, Mr Naledi, Mr Gumede); no details
> 
> ??/07/88 Collaborators in apartheid represssion: Lenasia Explosion outside home of member of Presidents Council, Dr Ismail Jajbhay; no injuries
> 
> 03/08/88 SADF building and personnel: Wits Command Car bomb explodes; no injuriesSkirmishes with SAP: Bridgewater area Five cadres killed in two incidents
> 
> 04/08/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Wild COast hotel SAP raid; one cadre killed, one escaped
> 
> 08/08/88 Skirmishes with SAP: near Palala river No details
> 
> 19/08/88 SADF buildings/personnel: The Castle, Cape Town Mini-limpet mine explodes within Castle grounds; no details
> 
> 20/08/88 Government personnel: Duncan Village Grenade attack on home of mayor, Eddie Makeba; extensive damage; no injuries
> 
> ??/08/88 Government buildings: Westville Post Office Mini-limpet explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb goes off at Laudium home of Pretoria municipal election candidate; no injuries
> 
> 22/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Explosion at the home of municipal election candidate SD Goolam injures four SAP, two guards, one civilian
> 
> ??/09/88 Three limpet mines in Lenasia explode at the offices of the Lenasia bus service, at the home of the Lenasia Management Committee, and the offices of the House of Delegates; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Government buildings: King Williamstown Magistrates Court Bomb explodes, no injuries
> 
> 02/09/88 Government buildings: Standerton post office Limpets discovered
> 
> 03/09/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Molweni, Durban Cadre fires on SAP from house; cadre killed, four injured
> 
> 10/09/88 SAP building/personnel: Moroka SAP Station barracks No details on results of explosion
> 
> 10/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Mini-limpet placed under basin next to back door of Lenasia HOD candidate, Mrs Ebrahim; no details
> 
> 19/09/88 SAP building & personnel: Benoni Car bomb explodes in flats 100m from SAP station; two civilians injured
> 
> ??/09/88 SAP buildings & personnel: Woodstock Police Station Mini-limpet explodes, no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 SAP Personnel: Soweto Home of municipal policeman attacked, child injured
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Redhill Post Office Bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb damages campaign HQ of a Wentworth municipal candidate in Durban
> 
> ??/10/88 Government personnel Municipal councillor and assistant escape injury when hand grenades thrown at them in Thokoza
> 
> ??/10/88 Explosion at KwaThema civic centre used as polling point in municipal elections; baby killed, four people injured
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Magistrates Courts at Wynberg (Johannesburg), Bishop Lavis, and Stellenbosch Explosions at these three places cause no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Buildings: Woodstock Police Station Bomb causes damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Personnel: Tembisa police barracks Limpet mine explodes, injures four SAP
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Buildings & personnel: near Alexandra Municipal Police offices Limpet mine causes extensive damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Government personnel: Wattville and Thokoza: Homes of municipal candidates attacked with hand grenades; no injuries Tumahole; Limpet mine explodes at homes of two councillors; no injuries Gompo Town; Hand grenade attack on home of deputy mayor; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP buildings & personnel: Katlehong Municipal Police barracks Mini-limpet explodes, no details
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP personnel: Potchefstroom: building housing Security Branch Bomb explodes, at least one SAP injury
> 
> ??/11/88 Government buildings: Port Elizabeth Post Office Limpet mine explodes, no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government buildings: Boksburg Receiver of Revenue offices Limpet mine explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government offices: Brakpan Dept. Home Affairs Limpet mine causes damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government buildings: Cape Two municipal buildings, Magistrates Court in Paarl. Bombs explode; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Economic: Sandton Eskom substation Limpet mine explodes
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Diepmeadow Mini-limpet damages offices, no injuries1989 ??/??89 SAP personnel: Jabulani, SowetoMine detonates on vehicle; no details
> 
> ??/??89 SAP personnel: attack in Diepkloof Unnamed SAP member killed by AK fire
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic: Post Office, King Williamstown No details Economic: Railways, Wilsonia, (E Cape) No details Economic : Mount Ruth railway station, Mdantsane No details
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic/SAP personnel: Glenwood, Durban Escom sub-station damaged by explosion; SAP defuse second bomb nearby
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic: Sandhurst Explosion at Escom sub-station
> 
> ??/01/89 Collaborators in apartheid repression:Benoni Limit mine explodes at home of the chair of the Ministers Council in the House of Delegates extensive damage no injuries
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic/military: Ciskei Explosion at aircraft factory; no injuries; no further details
> 
> ??/01/89 SAP building/personnel: Katlehong Municipal Police Station Two municipal police killed in grenade attack
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP building: municipal police barracks, Soweto Structural damage; 4 SAP injured
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP personnel: parade in Katlehong One municipal constable killed, nine injured
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP personnel: Col. D. Dlamini, commander of Katlehong SAP Station Limpet explodes at his home; no details
> 
> ??/03/89 SADF buildings: Natal Command HQ Explosion; no injuries
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings/personnel: SAP HQ Durban Explosion at single quarters; no details
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings: Yeoville SAP Station Bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings: SAP station, Durban No injuries in explosion
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP Outpost: Katlehong Five special constables injured
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP personnel: Thokoza Two municipal police injured when grenades thrown at councillors home
> 
> ??/04/89 Government personnel: Thokoza Grenade thrown at home of Councillor Abram Mzizi; no details
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP personnel: Single quarters No details
> 
> ??/04/89 Economic: Nigel post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> ??/05/89 SADF installation: Klippan Radar Station Attack by large group of guerillas using mortars; no injuries reported
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Duduza Limpet explodes under SAP vehicle; four civilians injured
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Tsakane Limpet explodes under vehicle outside SAP members home
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Tsakane Grenade thrown at SAP patrol; no details
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Soweto Limpet explodes in rubbish bin outside home of SAP member
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: KwaThema SAP station Bomb shatters window of dining hall
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Ratanda SAP Single Quarters Limpet mine explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/89 Collaborators in apartheid repression Limpet mine at home of Boetie Abramjee LP MP; no details
> 
> ??/08/89 Armed propaganda Grenade explodes at Labour Party polling station, Bishop Lavis
> 
> ??/08/89 SAP building/personnel: Brixton Flying Squad HQ Attacked with hand grenades and AKs; no injuries reported
> 
> ??/08/89 SAP personnel: Lt-Col. Frank Zwane; Former liaison officer for SAP, Soweto; Zwane and two sons injured in grenade attack ??/08/89 SAP building: Athlone SAP Station Explosion; no details
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP equipment/personnel: Duduza Limpet mine on SAP vehicle: no details
> 
> ??/09/89 Government buildings: municipal offices, Alexandra No information
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP personnel: patrol ambushed, Katlehong No information
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP building: Mamelodi SAP station Mini-limpet explodes outside; SAP vehicle damaged
> 
> APPENDIX FIVEARMED ACTIONS FOR WHICH TARGET CATEGORY AND/OR RESPONSIBILITY IS UNCERTAIN
> 
> Please note:This list includes all incedents we have found in press reports and from SAIRR annual surveys which cannot be classified according to the target categories used in the appendix headed "list of known MK operations". In addition, we are uncertain as to whether these attacks were carried out by bona fide MK cadres. Some appear to be the result of operationla difficulties; others very probably "flase flag" operations.07/03/77 Pretoria restaurant destroyed by bomb - no details25/11/77 Bomb explodes at Carlton Centre, Johannesburg; 14 injured. 3
> 
> 0/11/77 Bomb explodes on Pretoria boundtrain
> 
> 14/12/77 Bomb explodes in Benoni station 22/12/77 Unexploded bomb found in OK bazaars, Roodepoort
> 
> ??/02/78 It is reported that an unexploded bomb "capable of destroying 22 storey building found in Johannesburg office block"
> 
> ??/02/81 Bomb blast in Durban shopping centre; two injuries
> 
> 26/06/81 Durban Cenotaph: 2 bombs explode
> 
> 26/07/81 Two bombs extensively damage motor vehicle firms in central Durban, 05h50 and 06h10; three injuries
> 
> 06/08/81 Bomb explodes in East London shopping complex minutes before rush hour; no details
> 
> 08/08/81 Bomb explodes in Port Elizabeth shopping centre in similar manner to East London bomb
> 
> ??/12/82 Southern Free State Administration Board, Bloemfontein; blast leaves one dead, 70 injured
> 
> 12/02/83 Free State Administration Board offices; bomb injures 76 people
> 
> 12/03/83 Bomb on railway coach on Johannesburg bound passenger train
> 
> 13/05/83 Explosive device (37kg of explosives in gas cylinder) found by SAP under bridge on Southern Freeway, Durban; defused
> 
> 03/04/84 Car bomb at Victoria Embankment, Durban, kills three civilians, injures 20 civilians Note: According to the SAIRR, two of those killed were Daya Rengasami and his wife Navi. He had been a member of the SA Students Organisation and the BPC. The ANC in Lusaka denied an SABC report that it had claimed responsibility; other reports claimed that the ANC had prepared a statement on the blast which was held back once it emerged that the Rengasamis were casualties of the bomb. Rajbansi said he believed his offices nearby had been the intended target of the bomb. The investigating officer was Capt. Andrew Taylor of the SB who is one of the accused in the Mxenge trial; he may be able to supply more details.
> 
> 08/04/84 Arson attack at Hermansberg German Mission, Natal; extensive damage to vehicles and farming equipment
> 
> ??/08/85 Three limpet mines explode in department stores in Durban, causing limited damage and no injuries
> 
> ??/08/85 Bomb explodes in night club at an Umlazi hotel; 30 children injured
> 
> 27/09/85 Limpet mines damage basement of OK Bazaars
> 
> (17h00 and early hours of 28/09), Smith Street; Game Stores (17h30), Checkers (17h30), all in central Durban Limpet mine defused in Spar, 18h30, central Durban
> 
> ??/10/85 Home of Umlazi headmaster attacked with hand grenade. Limpet mines found at school in Durban (no details on area)
> 
> ??/11/85 Building housing Institute of Bankers in central Johannesburg damaged in blast
> 
> ??/11/85 Hand grenade explodes at Barclays National Bank branch, Woodstock
> 
> ??/12/85 Grenade attack on tourist kombi in central Durban; no details
> 
> 21/12/85 Limpet mine attached to minibus injures 8 or 13 civilians
> 
> ??/02/86 Hand grenade explodes in Transkei minister's official car; no details
> 
> 10/02/86 Large bomb defused by SAP in Amanzimtoti 200m from where the December 1985 blast (for which Andrew Zondo was hanged) took place.
> 
> 17/03/86 Mini-limpet discovered at Afrikaans high school at Elsburg, Germiston; police detonate limpet
> 
> 19/03/86 Bomb blast inside wall of Springs New Apostolic Church
> 
> 10/04/86 Limpet mine at Braamfontein station; 1 person killed, 4 injured
> 
> 18/04/86 Bomb explodes in casino of Wild Coast Holiday Inn; 2 civilians killed, 1 injured Note: the ANC denied responsibility for this attack.
> 
> 01/05/86 Two grenades thrown at the home of Mr Klein, principal of Wentworth Primary School. Klein says he is not politically involved. He was a police reservist some time ago. Klein and wife both injured.
> 
> 07/05/86 Benmore Gardens Shopping Centre, Sandton: bomb causes extensive damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/05/86 SAP say a 15kg bomb was found under a car in downtown Durban; defused
> 
> 22/06/86 Limpet mine explodes at 01h45 outside Copper Shop, West St, Durban
> 
> 24/06/86 Explosion at 14h00 injures 16 civilians at a Wimpy Bar, Rissik Street ? Outside President Hotel, Johannesburg; explosion at 14h26 seriously injures five civilians
> 
> 28/06/86 Queenstown shopping centre; explosion just before 12h00 injures two civilians
> 
> ??/06/86 Bomb explodes at Jabulani Amphitheatre, Soweto; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/86 Ten people killed in explosion in minibus in Bophutatswana
> 
> ??/06/86 Limpet mine explodes in Queenstown shopping centre; one child injured
> 
> ??/06/86 Limpet mine explodes in Johannesburg restaurant, injuring 17 people
> 
> 01/07/86 Explosion outside Carlton Hotel injures 8 civilians
> 
> 04/07/86 Limpet mine explodes outside Checkers supermarket in Silverton; 20 civilians injured
> 
> 01/09/86 Pick and Pay supermarket Montclair, Durban; bomb injures 1 civilian
> 
> 07/09/86 The Durban holiday home for underprivileged children escaped unscathed after a car bomb blast nearby
> 
> ??/09/86 Mini-limpet explodes in bar of Devonshire Hotel injuring three civilians (this was a popular venue for Wits students)
> 
> ??/09/86 Grenade thrown into crowded night club in Edenpark (Alberton)
> 
> 03/01/87 Corner Jeppe/Delvers St, Johannesburg; limpet mine injures three civilians
> 
> 05/02/87 Explosion at bus shelter outside Groote Schuur estate; 1 civilian slightly injured
> 
> ??/02/87 Limpet mine causes damage to a shop in Matatiele (Transkei)
> 
> ??/04/87 Bomb explodes in a shop in centre of Newcastle; no injuries
> 
> 03/04/87 Car park of Came Arcade shopping centre: limpet mine injures three civilians
> 
> 16/04/87 Parking area of Newcastle supermarket: explosion injures two civilians
> 
> 05/05/87 Johannesburg Civic Centre: two mini-limpets explode, no injuries
> 
> 19/05/87 Carlton Centre; explosion; no details
> 
> 08/07/87 Bar of Village Main Hotel, Johannesburg: limpet mine explodes at 11h12; no details
> 
> 28/09/87 Standard Bank arena: two bombs explode, no injuries
> 
> ??/04/88 Bomb explodes at Johannesburg City Hall; no injuries
> 
> 19/04/88 Explosion at private office block less than 100m from Parliament. Back entrance destroyed, branch of Santambank seriously damaged
> 
> 25/05/88 Grenade attack on Sofasonke Party rally in Soweto; two killed, 38 injured Note: an ANC spokesperson blamed "armed political renegades" for carrying out attacks which were then blamed on the ANC, and denied knowledge of this attack.
> 
> 26/05/88 Outside African Eagle Building, Pretoria: limpet mine injures four civilians Outside Ruth Arndt Early Learning Centre, Pretoria: limpet mine detonates during lunch hour (target may have been SADF offices, Proes St)
> 
> 28/05/88 Explosive device at bottom of platform staircase at Johannesburg railway station: - 1 civilian injured
> 
> 05/06/88 Bomb detonated while train was standing at Saulsville railway station
> 
> 22/06/88 Amusement arcade in Winning Side Arcade, Johannesburg: limpet mine kills ten civilians
> 
> 26/06/88 Papagallo Restaurant, East London: limpet mine discovered and defused
> 
> ??/06/88 Bomb blast near Soweto's Inhlanzani station; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/88 Mini-limpet mine explodes at Pretoria snack bar, injuring 18 people 09/07/88 Outside Johannesburg Cambrians hockey club: limpet mine explodes outside; no details
> 
> 29/07/88 Bus stop cnr. Victoria/Odendaal Streets, Germiston: limpet mine injures one civilian
> 
> 30/07/88 Wimpy Bar, Benoni Plaza: limpet mine explodes at lunch hour; 1 civilian killed, 57 injured
> 
> ??/07/88 Two explosions at a meeting of Sofasonke party; no injuries
> 
> 05/08/88 Morula Sun Casino: limpet mine discovered and suppressed; minor damage
> 
> 13/08/88 Hyde Park Shopping Centre: explosion injures three civilians
> 
> 23/08/88 Wimpy Bar, Oxford St, E London: explosion at lunch hour injures 23 civilians
> 
> 24/08/88 Limpet mine discovered outside Wimpy Bar, Standerton: limpet mine discovered; dragged into street and detonated; no details
> 
> ??/08/88 Powerful explosion at a bus terminus used by black people; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Bomb explodes at discothËque in Hillbrow injuring 19 people
> 
> ??/09/88 Limpet mine explosion at Vinderbijl Square bus terminus in Johannesburg injures 19 people
> 
> ??/09/88 Hand grenade thrown at home of Allan Hendrickse, leader of the Labour Party, from a moving car
> 
> 02/09/88 Outside a shop on the corner of Smith and Fenton Streets, Durban: limpet mine explodes at 17h30; two civilians injured
> 
> 07/09/88 Basement of North Park Plaza Shopping Centre: explosion kills one civilian
> 
> 08/09/88 Grenade thrown into the home of couple who did not join a strike (Mr and Mrs Modiko); child injured
> 
> 21/09/88 Vanderbijlpark bus terminal: explosion after 17h00 injures 14 civilians
> 
> ??/09/88 Bomb under a car in parking lot of East London hotel explodes after area cleared; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Limpet mine explodes at central Johannesburg bus terminus, injuring four people
> 
> ??/10/88 Car bomb explosion outside a Witbank shopping centre; two killed, 42 injured
> 
> ??/11/88 Explosion at Lenasia civic centre; no injuries
> 
> ??/11/88 Explosion damages section of railway line on outskirts of Durban; no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Two explosions in Bisho result in damage to garage and shop; one minor injury
> 
> ??/12/88 Five people, one an SAP member, killed in Soweto; police said an AK 47 was used indicating that the ANC was responsible
> 
> ??/02/88 12 civilians injured in a blast at Wits Medical Command administration building in Braamfontein. The head of SAP public relations (Brig. Herman Stadler) claims that the ANC was responsible and had carried out the attack for propaganda purposes; this was proved by the fact that newspapers had received an early tip-off, he said.
> 
> ??/07/89 Bomb at JG Strijdom hospital; no details
> 
> ??/10/89 Bomb explodes outside BP centre, Cape Town and at a Woodstock garage a few minutes later
> 
> ??/11/89 Bombs at First National Bank ATM at Berlin railway station, King WIlliams Town
> 
> List Of MK Operations - The O Malley Archives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included in that listing are a number of suspected false flag operations. I wonder how many so called "Palestinian terrorist attacks" were really false flag operations to give the Zionist regime an excuse to go bomb some civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many times the civilian death toll in Gaza was greatly exaggerated since Hamas only allows certain media in Gaza. How can we get an accurate response if Hamas only allows the media they choose to report from Gaza? Geez, I wonder why they do that. Could it be that they are afraid of the truth being exposed ??
> Israel on the other hand allows all media to enter Israel, even the rabid anti - Israeli media.
> 
> All of the 'Palestinian' (only the word 'Palestinian' should be between apostrophes)  terror attacks were real, unless you can prove otherwise
Click to expand...


Another Hasbara lie:
Israeli army deliberately targeting news professionals - Reporters Without Borders
Journalists lives on the line in Gaza conflict - Reporters Without Borders

Also Israel practices an extreme form of information censorship Censorship in Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The moron does not realise that there is a separation barrier between Saudi and Yemen that was built 20 miles inside Yemen by the Saudis long before Israel built theirs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fundamental difference between the Saudi and West Bank barriers remains the location of the former entirely within Saudi territory recognised by Yemen and international community as opposed to location of the Israel's West Bank barrier in Israeli-occupied territories
> Saudi Yemen barrier - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...





How can a barrier 20 miles inside the Yemeni border be in Saudi Arabia. The Saudis built it there so they could steal the best farmland seeing as they had none of their own. They were both built for the same reasons as well, to keep out terrorist murderers


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load of bullshit. Here is a list of Palestinian suicide attacks. Remember, this list does NOT include shooting attacks or rocekts:
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> *1989 (1 attack)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Bus 405 suicide attack* July 6, 1989 Near Kiryat Yearim 16 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1990s[edit]*
> *1993 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Mehola Junction bombing April 16, 1993 Mehola junction 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.[6] Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Beit El car bomb October 4, 1993 Near Beit El 29 injured Hamas member Sulayman Idan was responsible.[7][8]
> *1994 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Afula Bus suicide bombing April 6, 1994 Afula 8 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing April 13, 1994 Hadera 5 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Dizengoff Street bus bombing* October 19, 1994 Tel Aviv 22 Attributed to Hamas.
> Netzarim Junction bicycle bombing November 11, 1994 Netzarim 3 Hamas claimed responsibility. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Jerusalem Binyanei Hauma suicide bombing December 25, 1994 Jerusalem 13 injured Attributed to Hamas.
> *1995 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Beit Lid massacre* January 22, 1995 Beit Lid Junction 21 Two bombers. One detonated at rescue party. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Darom bus attack April 9, 1995 Vicinity of Kfar Darom 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Gan bus 20 bombing July 24, 1995 Ramat Gan 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ramat Eshkol bus bombing August 21, 1995 Jerusalem 4 Police Chief Noam Eisenman was killed. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1996 (4 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Ashkelon bus station bombing February 25, 1996 Ashqelon 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *First Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* February 25, 1996 Jerusalem Central Bus station 26 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Second Jerusalem bus 18 suicide bombing* March 3, 1996 Jaffa street, Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Dizengoff Center suicide bombing* March 4, 1996 Tel Aviv 13 Attributed to Hamas. Carried out together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *1997 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Café Apropo bombing March 21, 1997 Tel Aviv 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1st Mahane Yehuda Market attack* July 30, 1997 Jerusalem main market 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Ben Yehuda Street Bombing September 4, 1997 Jerusalem Ben Yehuda Street 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *1998 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Kfar Darom bombing October 29, 1998 Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bombing November 6, 1998 Jerusalem 2 20 wounded. Two Islamic Jihad suicide bombers.[9]
> *1999 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Egged bus 960 bombing September 5, 1999 Tveria None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Haifa Central Bus Station bombing September 5, 1999 Haifa None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2000s[edit]*
> *2000 (5 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Gaza bombing October 26, 2000 Gaza Strip 1 injured Youth suicide bomber on bike. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Mahane Yehuda Market attack November 2, 2000 Jerusalem 2 Booby-trapped car. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Kfar Darom bombing November 20, 2000 Gaza Strip 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera main street bombing November 22, 2000 Hadera 2 Booby-trapped car. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mehola bombing December 22, 2000 Mehola Junction 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2001 (40 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Netanya centre bombing January 1, 2001 Netanya 60 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe Bridge bombing January 30, 2001 Tayibe 2 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beit Yisrael bombing February 8, 2001 Jerusalem 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mei Ami junction bombing March 1, 2001 Vadi Ara 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya bombing March 4, 2001 Netanya 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot industrial zone bombing March 27, 2001 Jerusalem 7 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 6 bombing March 27, 2001 French Hill, Jerusalem 28 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Mifgash Shalom attack March 28, 2001 Mifgash Shalom gas station, Kfar Saba 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba bombing April 22, 2001 Kfar Saba 1 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Or Yehuda bombing April 23, 2001 Near Ben Gurion Airport 8 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nablus school bus bombing April 29, 2001 Nablus, West Bank None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> HaSharon Mall suicide bombing May 18, 2001 HaSharon shopping mall, Netanya 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera Mall bombing May 25, 2001 Hadera None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hadera bus station suicide bombing May 25, 2001 Central bus station, Hadera 65 injured 2 Palestinians within a car bomb. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Center bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem None PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Jaffa Road bombing May 27, 2001 Jerusalem 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Netanya school bombing May 30, 2001 Netanya 8 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Dolphinarium discotheque suicide bombing* June 1, 2001 Tel Aviv 21 Hamas claimed responsibility.[10]
> Dugit bombing June 22, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 Booby trapped car's explosion. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Yehud suburb bombing July 2, 2001 Tel Aviv 6 injured Explosion of two separate bombs. PFLP claimed responsibility.
> Kissufim bombing July 9, 2001 Southern Gaza Strip crossing point None Explosion of two separate bombs. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Binyamina train station suicide bombing July 16, 2001 Binyamina 2 Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Moshav Beka'ot bombing August 8, 2001 Northern Jordan Valley 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Sbarro restaurant suicide bombing* August 9, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 15 Carried out by Hamas together with Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Wall-Street Restaurant bombing August 12, 2001 Kiryat Motzkin 21 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Russian Compound bombing August 21, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 1 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem car bombings September 3, 2001 Jerusalem 3 injured Series of car bombs.
> Hanevi'im street bombing September 4, 2001 Jerusalem 20 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nahariya train station suicide bombing September 9, 2001 Nahariya train station 3 Suicide bomber was an Arab Israeli citizen. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Lid junction bombing September 9, 2001 Near Netanya 17 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Talpiot neighborhood bombing October 1, 2001 Jerusalem None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Erez Crossing attack October 7, 2001 Erez Passage near Gaza None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kibbutz Shluhot bombing October 7, 2001 Kibbutz Shluhot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Erez Crossing attack November 26, 2001 Gaza Strip 2 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Egged bus 823 bombing November 29, 2001 Wadi Ara Junction 3 Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *Ben Yehuda Street Bombing* December 1, 2001 Downtown Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Haifa bus 16 suicide bombing* December 2, 2001 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Hilton Mamilla bombing December 5, 2001 Mamilla, Jerusalem 11 injured Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Hamas.
> Check Post Junction bombing December 9, 2001 Check Post Junction in the direction of Tel Hanan (Haifaarea) 30 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Neve Dekalim bombing December 12, 2001 Neve Dekalim 4 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2002 (47 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Tel Aviv outdoor mall bombing January 25, 2002 Tel Aviv 25 injured Double Suicide attack, carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Fatah.
> Jaffa Street bombing January 27, 2002 Jerusalem 1 First female suicide bomber in Al-Aqsa Intifada, Wafa Idris. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tayibe bombing January 31, 2002 Tayibe None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Karnei Shomron Mall suicide bombing February 16, 2002 Karnei Shomron, West Bank 3 About 30 injuries (6 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility.[11][12]
> Maale Adumim - Jerusalem road bombing February 18, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Soldier killed by an explosive that was detonated by the driver of the car he was checking. Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigadesclaimed responsibility.
> Efrat supermarket bombing attack February 22, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 1 injured Suicide bomber in supermarket.
> Maccabim bombing February 27, 2002 Maccabim 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Yeshivat Beit Yisrael massacre* March 2, 2002 Yeshiva in Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> 2nd Egged bus 823 bombing March 5, 2002 Afula 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.[12]
> Ariel hotel lobby bombing March 7, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 15 injured (1 seriously) PFLP claimed responsibility.[12]
> *Café Moment bombing* March 9, 2002 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Egged bus 22 bombing March 17, 2002 Jerusalem 25 Injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Egged bus 823 bombing March 20, 2002 Vadi Ara, Muzmuz Junction 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> King George Street bombing March 21, 2002 Jerusalem 3 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Passover massacre* March 27, 2002 Netanya 30 Suicide attack on Passover seder in Park Hotel. Carried out by Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> Kiryat HaYovel supermarket bombing March 29, 2002 Kiryat Yovel in Jerusalem 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street coffee shop bombing March 30, 2002 Tel Aviv 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Baqa al-Gharbiyah bombing March 30, 2002 Baqa al-Gharbiyah 1 Booby-trapped vehicle that Palestinians tried to sneak into Israel.
> *Matza restaurant suicide bombing* March 31, 2002 Haifa 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Efrat Medical Center March 31, 2002 Efrat, West Bank 4 injured (1 seriously) Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem Roadblock bombing April 1, 2002 Jerusalem 1 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Yagur Junction bombing April 10, 2002 Yagur 8 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Mahane Yehuda Market attack April 12, 2002 Jerusalem 6 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Rishon LeZion bombing* May 7, 2002 Rishon LeZion 15 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netanya Market bombing May 19, 2002 Netanya 3 Carried out by Hamas together with PFLP.
> Afula road bombing May 20, 2002 Afula None Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rothschild Street bombing May 22, 2002 Rishon Lezion 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Pi Glilot bombing May 23, 2002 North of Tel Aviv None A bomb exploded underneath a fuel truck. The truck burst into flames, but the blaze was quickly contained.
> Studio 49 Disco bombing May 24, 2002 Tel Aviv 5 injured The security guard opened fire on a Palestinian attempting to detonate a car bomb. The Palestinian was killed, but the bomb exploded prematurely, injuring bystanders.
> Petah Tikva Mall bombing May 27, 2002 Petah Tikva 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Megiddo Junction bus bombing* June 5, 2002 Megiddo Junction 17 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Herzliya shawarma restaurant bombing June 11, 2002 Herzliya 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Patt Junction Bus Bombing* June 18, 2002 Jerusalem 19 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> French Hill Junction massacre June 19, 2002 French Hill, Jerusalem 7 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Immanuel bus attack July 16, 2002 Emmanuel-Bnei Brak bus 189 9 Detonation of an explosive device and shooting. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Neve Shaanan Street bombing July 17, 2002 Southern Tel Aviv 5 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Nevi'im Street bombing July 30, 2002 Jerusalem 5 injured Apparently the bomb exploded prematurely.
> Hebrew University massacre July 31, 2002 Hebrew University, Jerusalem 9 Included American and French casualties. Bomber was from East Jerusalem. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Meron Junction Bus 361 attack August 4, 2002 Meron Junction 9 Arab bomber with Israeli citizenship. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 1st Umm al-Fahm bombing August 5, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 injured The Palestinian exploded in a taxi killing himself and wounding an Israeli-Arab driver from Nazareth.
> 2nd Umm al-Fahm bombing September 18, 2002 Umm al-Fahm Junction inWadi Ara 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Allenby Street bus bombing September 19, 2002 bus 4, near the Great Synagogue, Tel Aviv 6 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Geha road bombing October 10, 2002 Bar-Ilan interchange, Geha road 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Karkur junction suicide bombing* October 21, 2002 Carcur Junction 14 2 Suicide bombers used a booby-trapped jeep with 100 kg TNT. Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Sonol gas station bombing October 27, 2002 Ariel, West Bank 3 Victims killed while trying to prevent the Palestinian from detonating the bomb. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba shopping mall bombing November 4, 2002 Kfar Saba 2 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> *Kiryat Menachem bus bombing* November 21, 2002 Kiryat Menahem, Jerusalem 11 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *2003 (23 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes
> Tel-Aviv central bus station massacre* January 5, 2003 Southern Tel Aviv 23 Carried out by two members of the Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades, with the help of Palestinian Islamic Jihad.
> *Haifa bus 37 suicide bombing* March 5, 2003 Carmeliya neighborhood, Haifa 17 Carried out by Hamas member and attributed to Hamas, yet never acknowledged.
> London Cafe bombing March 30, 2003 Netanya 54 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Saba train station bombing April 24, 2003 Kfar Saba 1 13 injured (2 seriously). PFLP claimed responsibility jointly with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.[12][13]
> Mike's Place suicide bombing April 30, 2003 Mike's Place pub, Tel Aviv 3 Carried out by Hamas using a British Muslim citizen of Pakistani descent and together with al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Gross square attack May 17, 2003 Gross square, Hebron, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Jerusalem bus 6 bombing May 18, 2003 Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 3rd Kfar Darom bombing May 19, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 injured A Palestinian suicide bomber riding a bicycle blew up himself next to a military jeep. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Afula mall bombing May 19, 2003 Afula shopping center 3 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Netzarim bus bombing May 22, 2003 Netzarim, Gaza Strip 9 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Davidka Square bus bombing* June 11, 2003 Downtown Jerusalem 17 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Sdei Trumot bombing June 19, 2003 Moshav Sdei Trumot 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kfar Yavetz bombing July 7, 2003 Kfar Yavetz 1 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Ariel bus station bombing August 12, 2003 Ariel, West Bank 2 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Rosh HaAyin bombing August 12, 2003 Rosh HaAyin 1
> *Shmuel HaNavi bus bombing* August 19, 2003 Shmuel Hanavi, Jerusalem 23 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Tzrifin bus stop attack September 9, 2003 Bus stop near Tzrifin army base 9 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Café Hillel bombing September 9, 2003 Hillel Cafe, Jerusalem 7 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> *Maxim restaurant suicide bombing* October 4, 2003 Haifa 21 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem bombing October 9, 2003 Tulkarem, West Bank 3 injured Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Beit Hanoun Junction bombing October 15, 2003 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were part of a US diplomatic convoy.
> Azzoun bombing November 3, 2003 Azzoun, West Bank 1 injured Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Geha Interchange bus stop bombing December 25, 2003 Geha Junction 4 Over 20 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][13]
> *2004 (17 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 3rd Erez Crossing attack January 14, 2004 Gaza Strip 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed joint responsibility.
> *Gaza Street bus bombing* January 29, 2004 Rehavia, Jerusalem 11 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade and Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Liberty Bell Park bus bombing February 22, 2004 Liberty Bell Garden, Jerusalem 8 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade claimed responsibility.
> 4th Erez Crossing attack March 6, 2004 Gaza Strip 3 The victims were Palestinian policemen who died in a shooting spree and suicide car bomb attack. Two of the vehicles exploded on the Palestinian side of the crossing. Four Palestinians were killed. There were no IDF casualties. Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the military wing of Fatahclaimed responsibility.
> *Ashdod Port massacre* March 14, 2004 Port of Ashdod 10 Double suicide bombing. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> 5th Erez Crossing attack April 17, 2004 Erez Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigade together with Hamas.
> Deir al-Balah suicide attack April 26, 2004 Gaza Strip 2 The victims were Palestinians killed when a suicide bomber detonated himself on the way to carry out an attack in Israel.
> Beka'ot checkpoint bombing May 22, 2004 Beka'ot checkpoint,Jordan Valley, West Bank 1 injured PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][14]
> Tel Aviv bus stop bombing July 11, 2004 Tel Aviv 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia checkpoint attack August 11, 2004 Kalandia, West Bank 2 The victims were Palestinian bystanders. 18 people (including six Border Policemen) were injured.
> *Beersheba bus bombings* August 31, 2004 Downtown Beershebaon buses 7 and 12 16 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Baka al-Sharkiyeh checkpoint attack September 8, 2004 Near the Green Lineborder with the West Bank None Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> Kalandia Gate suicide bombing September 14, 2004 South of Kalandia,West Bank 2 injured A suicide bomber riding on a bicycle blew himself up near an armored IDF jeep at an agricultural gate.
> French Hill Junction bombing September 22, 2004 French Hill, Jerusalem 2 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *Sinai bombings* October 7, 2004 Sinai peninsula,Egypt 34 Suicide bombing at two Sinai holiday resorts frequented by Israeli tourists: thirty-one died at the Taba Hilton and three at Ras a-Satan. Among the dead were 12 Israelis; over 120 were wounded. The attack was masterminded by Iyad Saleh and carried out by a Palestinian group.
> Carmel Market bombing November 1, 2004 Tel Aviv 3 Over 30 injured. PFLP claimed responsibility.[12][15]
> Karni Crossing attack December 7, 2004 Karni Crossing, Gaza Strip 1 An IDF soldier of the Oketz canine unit was killed by a bomb, along with his dog, when a booby-trapped chicken coup exploded northwest of the Karni Crossing. Four soldiers were wounded in the exchange of fire while evacuating him. Hamas claimed responsibility for the attack.
> *2005 (9 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Morag attack January 12, 2005 Morag, Southern Gaza Strip 1 One Israeli civilian was killed and three IDF soldiers wounded when a bomb was detonated against a military vehicle patrolling the route near Morag. Two Palestinians were killed by IDF forces. The area was booby-trapped with explosive devices, in addition to the bomb that exploded. Palestinian Islamic Jihadclaimed responsibility.
> Karni border crossing attack January 13, 2005 Karni crossing, Gaza Strip 6 Carried out together by Hamas with Fatah Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and Popular Resistance Committees.
> Gush Katif checkpoint attack January 18, 2005 Gush Katif, Gaza Strip 1 Hamas claimed responsibility.
> Stage Club bombing February 25, 2005 Tel Aviv sea promenade 5 Carried out together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades and with Hizballah involvement.
> 1st HaSharon Mall suicide bombing July 12, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Beersheba central bus station bombing August 28, 2005 Beersheba 50 injured, 2 critically Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> Hadera Market bombing October 26, 2005 Hadera 7 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> 2nd HaSharon Mall suicide bombing December 5, 2005 Netanya 5 Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Tulkarem roadblock bombing December 29, 2005 NearTulkarem,West Bank 3 One Israeli soldier was killed when a Palestinian en route to carry out an attack in Israel was discovered and detonated himself at a checkpoint. A second intended suicide bomber was also killed in the blast as well as the driver and a third passenger. Three soldiers and seven Palestinians were also wounded.
> *2006 (3 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> 1st Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing January 19, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 31 injured Palestinian Islamic Jihad claimed responsibility.
> Kedumim bombing March 30, 2006 Kdumim, West Bank 4 Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claimed responsibility.
> *2nd Rosh Ha'ir restaurant bombing* April 17, 2006 Near Tel Aviv old central bus station 11 68 injured. Carried out by Palestinian Islamic Jihad together with Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades.
> *2007 (1 bombing)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Eilat bakery bombing January 29, 2007 Eilat 3 Both Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades claim joint responsibility.
> *2008 (2 bombings)[edit]*
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Death toll* *Notes*
> Dimona bombing February 4, 2008 Dimona 1 9 injuries. Carried out by Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades together with Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP).[16]
> Kerem Shalom suicide bombing April 19, 2008 Kerem Shalom border crossing, Gaza Strip 13 injured Three Palestinian suicide bombers broke through the border fence to attack the Kerem Shalom IDF post, blowing themselves up and wounding several Israeli soldiers. Hamas claimed responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nooooo..., Israel has not reason to need security concerns with the palestinians
> 
> They are the sweetest most gentle and friendly people on the face of the earth.  They wouldn't harm a flea.  Violence is not in their nature.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct! We finally agree on something, it's just disgusting they are routinely brutalised, oppressed and killed by the Zionist Israeli colonisers. Want to know about real life amongst Palestinians in "Greater Israel" read this: Extreme Rambling Walking Israel s Separation Barrier. For Fun. Amazon.co.uk Mark Thomas 9780091927806 Books
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a wall across most of the American-Mexican border, and that's only to keep out illegal aliens and drug smugglers, not crazy suicide bombers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, the Zionist Seperation/Apartheid wall doesn't keep anyone out, as the book cited above points out and gives examples of how the "wall" is more like a collander than a barrier. The Palestinian Resistance movement abandoned suicide bombing attacks before the wall was even started. It's just an excuse for another Zionist land grab.
Click to expand...






Then do explain why the Palestinians complained to the UN about their right to commit terrorist murders had been diminished when the separation barrier was built.

And how about a link showing that your claim is factual and not just another of your fantasies


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides having carried far more operations against the white-ruled Government than the Palestinians could ever dream of, the ANC also regularly attacked en-masse from outside South Africa where they were hosted by South Africa's neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANC-2nd Submission to TRC - APPENDIX FOUR
> 
> Please note:
> 
> Information in this list was drawn from press reports and the Annual Surveys of the SAIRR. These are not MK records. There are probably omissions and errors, due to censorship during the apartheid era and other difficulties in collecting information of this nature.
> 
> 1960s Details are not available, but it is estimated that the MK High Command co-ordinated over 190 acts of sabotage between October 1961 and July 1963. There were no deaths or injuries.
> 
> 1976: Note: a study by Tom Lodge of the University of the Witwatersrand estimated that there were 150 MK attacks between 1976 - 1982
> 
> 30/11/76 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Transvaal Two SAP killed as arrested cadres escape custody, throwing grenade into SAP vehicle
> 
> 1977
> 
> 08/01/77 Economic: railway line near Soweto
> 
> 15/06/1977 Unplanned actions/skirmish with SAP: Two civilians killed in warehouse in Goch Street during unplanned panic reaction when cadres realised they were being followed by SAP; two cadres captured; Monty Motlaung beaten so badly by SAP he was brain damaged; Solomon Mahlangu hanged
> 
> I wonder how many times the death toll in Gaza was exaggerated for the media? My guess is every single time, since , you know, Hamas picks and chooses wh
> 24/02/77 SAP buildings: Daveyton SAP station Bomb causes structural damage; no injuries
> 
> 15/07/77 Economic: Umlazi/ Durban Damage to railway line
> 
> 26/07/77 Skirmish with SAP: Vosloorus One cadre killed
> 
> 26/07/77 Skirmish with SAP: Dobsonville One cadre killed, 2 SAP injured
> 
> 09/09/77 SAP SB personnel: Leonard Nkosi; turned ANC cadre killed.
> 
> 27/10/77 SAP personnel: Bophutatswana; Three cadres killed by SAP after throwing a at a police patrol; 1 SAP injured
> 
> 02/11/77 Skirmish with SAP: near Pongola One cadre killed, 1 SAP injured
> 
> ??/11/77 Economic: railway at Dunswart & Apex Train driver slightly injured
> 
> 12/12/77 SAP building: Germiston police station Structural damage
> 
> 1978
> 
> ??/01/78 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Former ANC member (Steve Mtshali) who turned state witness in various trials; shot and wounded
> 
> ??/02/78 Skirmish with SAP: near Swaziland border Two SAP killed
> 
> 02/02/78 SAP building: Daveyton police station Structural damage
> 
> 01/03/78 Skirmish with SAP: Witkleigat area No details
> 
> 10/03/78 Government buildings: Bantu Affairs Admin. Board, Port Elizabeth Bomb explodes outside offices; One civilian killed, three injured
> 
> ??/04/78 SAP personnel: Swaziland border Cadres ambush SAP patrol; two SAP wounded
> 
> 14/04/78 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Former deputy president of  the ANC in the Transvaal (Abel Mthembu) turned state witness at the Pretoria ANC trial
> 
> 25/06/78 SAP Personnel: Det-Sgt Chapi Hlubi shot dead
> 
> 21/08/78 BOSS personnel: B. Mayeza; shot dead in Umlazi
> 
> ??/12/78 Government buildings: Soweto Community Council Bomb damages offices
> 
> 1979
> 
> 1979 Economic: Sasol Oil Refineries Massive structural damage
> 
> 1979 SAP building: Orlando police station attacked
> 
> 14/01/79 Skirmish with SAP: farm near Zeerust; Seven cadres clash with SAP; I captured, others escape over Botswana border
> 
> 23/01/79 Economic: near New Canada station Explosion damages railway
> 
> 24/01/79 Economic: railway between Fort Beaufort and King Williamstown Large quantity of explosives on line found and defused
> 
> February 1979 SAP SB personnel: Sgt Benjamin Letlako shot dead in Katlehong
> 
> April 1979 Economic: railway near Soweto Explosives discovered and defused
> 
> 05/05/79 SAP personnel/building: Moroka SAP Station Cadres open fire in charge office; 1 SAP killed, 3 injured; 3 civilians injured; extensive damage caused by grenades in offices
> 
> June 1979 Economic: railway in Eastern Transvaal Explosives found, defused
> 
> November 1979 SAP building/personnel: Orlando SAP Station Cadres open fire, hurl grenades into charge office; 2 SAP killed, 2 SAP wounded; pamphlets distributed
> 
> November 1979 SAP SB personnel: Lt Magezi Ngobeni; grenades thrown into home; 5 children wounded
> 
> December 1979 Economic: railway near Alice Explosion damages line
> 
> 1980
> 
> 1980 SAP building: Booysens police station Damage to building
> 
> 14/01/80 SAP building/ support for community resistance: Soekmekaar SAP Station Little damage; minor injury to one SAP; local community involved in struggle against forced removal
> 
> 1980 Skirmish with SAP: Meadowlands No details
> 
> ??/03/80 Skirmish with SAP: Bophutatswana Two cadres killed, one escapes
> 
> 04/04/80 SAP buildings & personnel: Booysens SAP Station Attack with grenades, rocket launchers, AKs causes damage, no injuries
> 
> June 1980 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Tennyson Makiwane Expelled ANC official; shot dead
> 
> 01/06/80 Economic: Sasol 1,2 and Natref Eight fuel tanks destroyed in series of blasts; no injuries; R58-m damage
> 
> August 1980 SAP SB Personnel: Det-Sgt TG Zondi; shot at in Sobantu Village; uninjured
> 
> 15/10/80 Economic/support for community resistance: Railway line in Dube blown up; Soweto community had called for a stayaway previous day to protest against rent increases, visit by Koornhof
> 
> 29/10/80 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board Two grenades cause extensive damage, injure security guard and friend
> 
> 30/10/80 Government residence: Port Elizabeth House of Transkei consul damaged with bomb; no injuries
> 
> 21/11/80 Skirmish with SAP: Chiawelo; cadre killed, SAP injure child
> 
> 1981
> 
> According to the SAIRR, between January and October 1981 there were at least 40 ANC guerilla attacks in urban areas; there were 17 between July 1979 and June 1980.
> 
> 1981 Skirmish with SAP: house in Chiawelo; One cadre killed; possible SAP casualties
> 
> 1981 SAP building: Wonderboom SAP station No details
> 
> 1981 Economic: Capital Park sub-station Damage by limpet mine
> 
> 1981 SAP building:Mabopane SAP station Two dead (no details)
> 
> 1981 Economic: Rosslyn sub-station Damage by limpet mines; Two injuries
> 
> 14/04/81 Economic: Richards Bay / Vryheid line 20km railway destroyed, coal trucks derailed
> 
> 21/04/81 Economic: power station, in Durban Two transformers destroyed by limpet mines
> 
> May 1981 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Hoedspruit Railways policeman killed with grenade
> 
> 06/05/81 Economic/ Republic Day protests: railway in Hoedspruit area Line damaged
> 
> 21/05/81 Economic/Republic Day protests: PE rail link to Johannesburg and Cape Town Line damaged by explosion
> 
> 25/05/81: Series of actions in support of Republic Day protests:
> 
> Propaganda: pamphlet bomb in Durban;
> 
> SAP building: Fort Jackson SAP station;
> 
> Economic: railway line near Soweto
> 
> Economic: railway line on Natal South Coast
> 
> Economic: powerlines cut in Vrede, OFS
> 
> 27/05/81 SADF buildings: recruiting office, Durban Destroyed in explosion
> 
> 01/06/81 Firebombs at three PFP offices, Johannesburg No injuries
> 
> 04/06/81 SAP building: SAP station, Johannesburg SAP building: SAP station, Meyerton
> 
> 11/06/81 Economic: railway line Natal North coast
> 
> 16/6/81 Economic: railway line near East London
> 
> 28/06/81 Economic: railway near Empangeni
> 
> 03/07/81 Economic: fuel storage dept, Alberton Limpet mine defused
> 
> 21/07/81 Economic: power supply; Pretoria, Middelburg, Ermelo At least six explosions at three installations
> 
> 11/08/81 SADF personnel & buildings: Voortrekkerhoogte Military Base Damage by rocket attack
> 
> 19/08/81 Economic: railway line near East London
> 
> 02/09/81 SAP buildings & personnel: Mabopane SAP station Two SAP, two civilians (one a child) killed
> 
> 12/09/81 Economic: main railway line, Delville Wood, Durban Explosion damages line
> 
> 10/10/81 Economic: Durban railway station Government buildings: Durban offices, Dept. Co-operation and Development Four injuries; no details
> 
> 21/10/81 Economic: Transformer in Evander destroyed Economic: Sasol III water pipeline, Secunda
> 
> 26/10/81 SAP buildings & personnel: Sibasa SAP station Two SAP killed, station destroyed
> 
> 01/11/81 SADF buildings & personnel: Jeppes Reef House near Swaziland border occupied by SADF Destroyed in rocket/grenade attack
> 
> 09/11/81 Government buildings: Orlando Magistrates Court Explosion; no details
> 
> 12/11/81 Economic: Rosslyn power substation, Pretoria Damage by 4 limpet mines
> 
> 09/12/81 Government buildings: office of Chief Commissioner, Department of Co-operation and Development, Cape Town
> 
> 14/12/81 Economic: Pretoria power sub-station bombed
> 
> 23/12/81 Government buildings: E. Cape Admin. Board, Duncan Village No details
> 
> 26/12/81 SAP buildings: Wonderboompoort SAP station No details
> 
> 1982
> 
> According to the SAIRR, there were at least 26 sabotage attacks by the ANC between December 1981 and November 1982; 13 suspected ANC cadres were killed in shoot-outs with the SAP. According to the SAP, there were 39 acts of insurgency in 1982.
> 
> 21/05/81 Government buildings: Port Natal Administration Board, Pinetown bombed Government buildings: Offices of Dept. Coloured Affairs, Durban
> 
> 07/01/82 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board, Soweto Bomb damages office
> 
> 12/05/82 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board. Soweto Bomb damages offices again
> 
> 20/03/82 Government buildings: Langa Commissioners Court Damaged in explosion
> 
> 28/05/82 Economic: Fuel depot and power transformer, Hectorspruit Damaged by limpet mine
> 
> 03/06/82 Economic: railway near Dube Damaged in explosion
> 
> 04/06/82 Government buildings: offices of Presidents Council, Cape Town Bomb explodes in lift shaft of building housing these offices; one killed
> 
> 28/06/82 Economic: railway depot at Vryheid Damaged in explosion
> 
> 28/06/82 Economic: Scheepersnek: Two bombs cause extensive damage to railway depot, pump station, stores, vehicles; Durban-Witwatersrand oil pipeline shattered SAP & Government buildings: Port Elizabeth; Station Commanders office and New Law Courts damagedJuly 1982Government buildings: PE court building
> 
> 28/08/82 SADF buildings: Umvoti Mounted Rifles Army Camp, Red Hill, Durban Extensive damage to building and three SADF vehicles
> 
> September 1982 Skirmish with SAP: Boksburg Two cadres killed
> 
> 24/09/82 Economic: railway bridge near Upington Explosives placed; no details
> 
> October 1982 Skirmishes with SAP: KwaZulu One SAP SB member killed; one cadre killed
> 
> 26/10/82 Government buildings: Drakensberg Administration. Board, Pietermaritzburg Three bombs explode
> 
> November 1982 SAP personnel: W/O P. Selepe, Mamelodi killed; gave evidence in many trials
> 
> 08/11/82 Economic: Mobil fuel storage depot, Mkuze Blast causes severe damageDecember 1982Personnel actively assisting SAP: B. Hlapane
> 
> 13-14/11/82 Skirmishes with SAP: Piet Retief Two SAP seriously wounded
> 
> 18-19/12/82 Economic: Koeberg nuclear power station Massive damage in four explosions; no injuries
> 
> 20-21/11/82 SADF/SAP installation & personnel: SAP rural station & temporary SADF garrison at Tonga Rocket attack seriously injures two SADF personnel
> 
> 31/12/82 Government building / SAP building: Johannesburg Magistrates court (200m from John Vorster Square) Explosion; no details
> 
> 1983
> 
> 1983 Economic: line near Phomolong station Damage to railway line
> 
> 1983 SADF building: offices in Marshall Street Structural damage
> 
> 1983 Economic: pylon in Denneboom Structural damage
> 
> 1983 SAP personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on patrol; no injuries
> 
> 26/01/83 Government buildings: New Brighton Community Council offices Building extensively damaged; one dead, five injured
> 
> 30/01/83 Government buildings: Pietermarizburg Supreme Court Explosion; no details
> 
> 10/02/83 Economic: Richards Bay area 500 hectares burned in arson attack
> 
> 11/02/83 Government Buildings: Drakensberg Admin. Board Offices Explosion, no details
> 
> 08/02/83 Skirmishes with SADF: Paulpietersburg No details
> 
> 20/02/83 Economic: Pelindaba Nuclear Research Station Set on fire; no details
> 
> 21/03/83 Government buildings: Supreme Court, Pietermaritzburg Explosion, no details
> 
> 21/04/83 Government buildings: Supreme Court, Pietermaritzburg Second explosion; no details
> 
> May 1983 Skirmish with SADF: Botswana border Four cadres, one SADF killed
> 
> May 1983 Government buildings: Roodepoort; Offices of Dept. Internal Affairs Damaged in two explosions: R250 000 damage
> 
> 20/05/83 SADF personnel and building: Nineteen killed (2 MK, 11 SAAF officers) in car bomb at entrance to SAAF HQ, opposite building housing military intelligence personnel; 217 injured (number of military/ civilian injuries unclear
> 
> 17/06/83 Economic: pylon at New Canada station SAP defuse bomb
> 
> 28/06/83 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Roodepoort Explosion; no details July 1983Economic: Sasol plant, Secunda Minor damage
> 
> 07/07/83 Government buildings: Durban Supreme Court Two bombs defused
> 
> 07/07/83 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Roodepoort; SAP building: Roodepoort Bombs detonate at 00h40 causing structural damage
> 
> 06/08/83 Armed propaganda: Bomb explodes at Temple Israel, Hillbrow, before Marais Steyn due to speak there; no injuries
> 
> 20/08/83 Economic: substation near Mamelodi Explosion causes damage of R100 000 26/08/83Government buildings: Ciskei consular generals offices, Carlton Centre Limpet mines explode at 18h50; one injured
> 
> 08/09/83 Economic: electrical sub-stations, Johannesburg area Two (Randburg and Sandton) bombed
> 
> 11/09/83 Economic: substations at Bryanston North and Fairland Limpet mines cause structural damage
> 
> 12/09/83 Government buildings: Ciskei offices in Pretoria Limpet mine planted after hours causes structural damage
> 
> 13/09/83 Economic/support of industrial action: Rowntree factory, Umbilo Bomb blast at 19h45; structural damage
> 
> 29/09/83 Economic: pylon in Vereeniging Police defuse explosives
> 
> 11/10/83 Economic/SADF personnel: Warmbaths; Mines explode at 02h20; extensively damage large fuel storage tanks, three rail tankers, one road tanker; two devices set to explode 1 hour later found on door of Civil Defence office; no injuries. PW Botha due to speak in Warmbaths.
> 
> 14/10/83 Economic: two electricity pylons, Pietermaritzburg Mines explode at 02h00, 03h00
> 
> 01/11/83 Economic: Durban Buses at municipal bus depot damaged by bomb at midnightEconomic: Germiston Railway line bombed Economic: Springs SAP defuses bomb on railway lineSAP building/personnel: Durban SAP workshop Bombed; no details
> 
> 02/11/83 SAP vehicles: Wentworth; Explosion at 02h55 damages vehicles in SAP mobile store and adjacent student residence (Alan Taylor Residence)
> 
> 03/11/83 Economic: Bosmont railway station Damaged by bomb Economic: bus depot near DurbanSAP buildings: SAP store near Durban 22/11/83 Economic: Durban Pylons damaged by two explosions
> 
> 03/11/83 Economic: railway line, Bosmont/Newclare railway line damaged in explosion railway line near Germiston damaged by explosion railway line near Springs; explosives defused
> 
> 03 or 07/12/83 Government building: office of Department of Community Development, Bree Street., Johannesburg Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 08/12/83 Economic: railway 1km from Bloemfontein Locomotive and two trucks derailed
> 
> 12/12/83 Government buildings: offices of Dept Community Development and Commissioners Court, Johannesburg Severe damage in limpet mine explosion; seven injured
> 
> 15/12/83 Government buildings: offices of Dept Foreign Affairs, Johannesburg Seven injured in explosion SADF buildings: Natal Command HQ Three bombs explode on beach front nearby; no damage
> 
> 19/12/83 Government Buildings: KwaMashu township offices Explosion causes R60 thousand damage
> 
> 1984
> 
> According to the Institute for Strategic Studies, Pretoria, there were 44 MK attacks during this year.
> 
> 1984 Skirmish with SAP: Mapetla One cadre killed; no SAP injuries
> 
> 1984 Skirmish with SAP: SAP ambush, Jabulani One cadre killed, one injured
> 
> 04/01/84 Skirmish with SAP: Mamelodi One cadre killed
> 
> 03/02/84 Government buildings: Ciskei consulate, Durban Offices destroyed in explosion
> 
> 23/02/84 Economic: Escom installation, Georgetown Slight damaged caused by explosion
> 
> 29/02/84 Economic: Mandini Power Station Bomb explodes; no information SAP building: Mandini SAP station Bombed; no details
> 
> 11/03/84 Economic: Mobil fuel depot, Ermelo; Four explosions, extensive damage, five storage tanks destroyed; no injuries
> 
> 12/03/84 Skirmishes with SAP: area unknown Two SAP seriously injured
> 
> April 1984 Skirmish with SAP: De Deur Onecadre killed
> 
> 05/04/84 Government buildings: Transkei consulate in Botshabelo Explosion destroys offices
> 
> 12/05/84 Government buildings: Durban, Trust Bank; Explosion causes extensive damage to offices of Dept. Internal Affairs and Durban HQ of SA. Railways Police injured
> 
> 13/05/84 Economic: Mobil Oil Refinery, Durban; Cadres set fire to refinery in RPG.7 attack; running skirmish lasting several hours ends when car in which cadres were travelling is followed to construction site by police; all were killed along with three labourers who burned to death when paint store set alight in the battle. 4 SAP also injured.
> 
> 16/05/84 SAP personnel: Jabulani; Explosion destroys two private vehicles belonging to SAP members outside Jabulani SAP station
> 
> 18/05/84 Economic: railway near Lenasia Damaged by explosion
> 
> 06/06/84 Economic: petrol rail tankers, Merewent, Durban Four mines damage railway / defused (unclear)
> 
> 08/06/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ndwedwe Two cadres killed in running gunfight with SAP
> 
> 21/06/84 Economic: substation, Berea (Durban) Explosion damages substation, disrupts supply
> 
> 12/07/84 SAP personnel: Jabulani SAP vehicle attacked; one SAP killed, one injured
> 
> 28/07/84 Government buildings: SA Railways Police charge office, KwaMashu Attacked with hand grenades
> 
> 03/08/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ellisras area; one cadre killed Details unclear
> 
> 7/08/84 Property of government personnel: Extensive damage to Tshabalala Dry Cleaners, Soweto Economic: Glenmore, Durban Escom sub-station destroyed
> 
> 12/08/84 Government buildings: Department of Internal Affairs, Johannesburg Explosion causes minor damage
> 
> 16/08/84 SAP buildings/personnel: SAP HQ Soweto East; Roodepoort City Centre Building Two mines destroy the second and third floors of building, injure District Commander, four SAP, two civilians; R260 000 damage\
> 
> 17/08/84 Skirmish with SAP: Mapetla Cadre resisting arrest killed
> 
> 23/08/84 Government departments: DET, Booysens Explosions destroy 4th floor at 18h30
> 
> 24/08/84 Government buildings: SA Railways Police Regional offices, Dept Internal Affairs offices in Anchor Life Building Bomb explodes at 17h30; two civilians and four Railways Police injured
> 
> 03/09/84 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Johannesburg Explosion at 16h07; four injured
> 
> 05/09/84 Economic: Escom sub-station, Rustenberg; Explosion destroys installations, disrupts power to Rustenberg and large area of Bophutatswana.
> 
> 13/09/84 Economic: Escom sub-station, Durban Limpet mines cause damage
> 
> 14/09/84 Government Buildings: Department of Community Development, Krugersdorp Bomb at 17h00 causes damage
> 
> 11/12/84 Economic: railway near Durban Explosion damages line, goods train damaged
> 
> 14/12/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ingwavuma One cadre killed, one SAP injured
> 
> 25/12/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ingwavuma Cadre killed
> 
> 1985
> 
> According to the Institute for Strategic Studies, Pretoria, there were 136 MK attacks during this year, a 209% increase compared with figures for 1984.
> 
> ??/01/85 Skirmish with SAP: Nongoma Three cadres, 1 SAP killed
> 
> ??/03/85 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Limpet mine destroys SAP vehicle; no injuries
> 
> ??/03/85 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Transvaal Two cadres killed, one captured
> 
> ??/03/85 SAP SB personnel: Tembisa Grenade attack on unnamed SB members home; no details
> 
> 22/03/85 Skirmish with SAP unit: Bushbuckridge Two cadres killed
> 
> ??/04/85 Economic: Escom sub-station, Durban Parking attendant killed
> 
> 02/05/85 Economic/ support for workers: explosion at Anglo American and Anglovaal, Johannesburg R170 thousand structural damage caused. Both had engaged in mass dismissals of mine workers
> 
> 09/05/85 SAP personnel: two grenade attacks in Pretoria townships No details
> 
> 15/05/85 SAP building & personnel: Brakpan SAP barracks Three explosions; no details
> 
> 15/05/85 Government buildings: Brakpan Commissioners court and offices of Messenger of the court Attacks on the morning of the funeral of Andries Raditsela who had died in detention
> 
> 30/05/85 SADF building: Military Medical Centre, Johannesburg Limpet mine causes structural damage
> 
> 31/05/85 SADF building/personnel: Southern Cross Fund offices Fourteen injured
> 
> ??/05/85 SAP personnel: GaRankuwa SAP member killed by suspected insurgents
> 
> ??/06/85 Government buildings: Lamontville Three limpet mines explode at Natalia Development Board
> 
> ??/06/85 SAP buildings: Umlazi SAP station Three limpet mines explode; no details
> 
> ??/06/85 Economic: Durban Escom sub-station damaged by explosion
> 
> ??/06/85 Economic/support of worker struggle: AECI offices, Johannesburg Bomb damages offices; company was involved in labour dispute
> 
> ??/06/85 SAP personnel Mmabatho: policeman who fired on crowd killed by alleged insurgents
> 
> //?06/85 Economic: Umtata Explosion destroys Transkei Development Corporation bulk fuel depot; disrupted water and power supplies
> 
> ??/06/85 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Attack on home of Rajbansi with petrol bombs and hand grenades; no injuries Government personnel: Attack on home of former Gugulethu town councillor; no details
> 
> ??/07/85 Economic: Durban Limpet mines destroy sub-station
> 
> ??/07/85 Skirmish with SAP: roadblock near East London Two cadres, one SAP killed in shootout
> 
> ??/07/85 SAP personnel: Soweto Group dubbed the Suicide Squad attacks home of two Soweto policemen
> 
> ??/07/85 Support for worker struggles: Umlazi Hand grenade damages bakery in Umlazi where workers were on strike
> 
> ??/07/85 Government personnel: hand grenade attack on former community councillor in Gugulethu
> 
> ??/08/85 Home of MP Barend Andrews attacked with hand grenade No injuries
> 
> 02/08/85 Skirmish with SAP: roadblock near Mount Ruth Two cadres, one SAP killed
> 
> 10/08/85 Economic: petrol bowser, East London fuel depot SAP defuse limpet mine
> 
> ??/10/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town; Shots fired at police patrol; two incidents of attacks on police with hand grenades; no further details
> 
> ??/10/85 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Home of SAP member attacked with hand grenade
> 
> ??/11/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town Four people including SAP officer and wife, railways policeman, killed in various hand grenade attacks; total of 20 such attacks recorded by this time say SAP.
> 
> ??/11/85 SADF personnel: Cape Town Three SADF injured in grenade attacks
> 
> ??/11/85 Economic: Central Johannesburg Building housing Institute of Bankers damaged in blast
> 
> ??/11/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town Two grenade attacks on homes of SAP personnel SAP buildings: Manenberg SAP Station Vehicles damaged in grenade attack
> 
> ??/11/85 Economic: Sasol 2 and 3 Rocket attack; three cadres killed by SAP
> 
> ??/11/85 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: Soutpansberg area Anti-tank mine explodes; four SADF, four others injured
> 
> ??/11/85 Skirmish with Bophutatswana Police: Four cadres killed, two cadres injured
> 
> ??/12/85 Economic: Bus depot Umlazi No details
> 
> 6/12/85 SAP personnel: police patrol in Soweto One SAP injured by grenade 08/12/85 SAP personnel: Chesterville Home of SAP member bombed; no details
> 
> 13/12/85 SADF personnel: troop carrier in Messina One soldier injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> ??/12/85 Skirmish with SADF: near Botswana border One SADF killed
> 
> ??/12/85 Government buildings: Chatsworth Magistrates Court; Limpet mine explodes at 18h00; structural damage
> 
> 14/12/85 Skirmish with SAP: Chiawelo One cadre killed
> 
> 17/12/85 Economic/support of industrial action: Limpet mine explodes at 03h00; damages eight buses, PUTCO Fleetline depot, Umlazi
> 
> 19/12/85 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: Wiepe area One farmer or civilian injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> 20/12/85 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: Messina Six killed in anti-tank mine explosion in game farm
> 
> 23/12/85 Cadre response to state brutality: Five civilians killed, 40 injured in Amanzimtoti shopping centre blast; attempted warning failed; Andrew Zondo hanged.
> 
> 29/12/85 Propaganda: pamphlet bomb, Durban Defused by SAP
> 
> 1986: In Parliament in February 1987, Adriaan Vlok refused to disclose the number or nature of incidents of sabotage, armed attacks and explosions that had occurred during 1986 as this was not in the interests of the safety of the Republic. According to the Institute of Strategic Studies at the University of Pretoria, there were 230 incidents of insurgency during the year, a 69,1% increase over the 136 incidents in 1985.
> 
> ??/??/86 SAP personnel: home attacked in Springs One person injured in grenade and AK attack
> 
> ??/??/86 Economic: Springs railway station Limpet mine damages building
> 
> ??/??/86 SAP personnel: Vosloorus No details
> 
> ??/01/86 SADF/ Personnel actively supporting SADF: Ellisras area near Botswana border Two killed in anti-tank mine explosion; no details
> 
> January 1986 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadre throws grenade at 3 SAP members; cadre killed; no details
> 
> 04/01/86 SADF/personnel actively assisting SADF: Stockpoort (Botswana border) Two killed and two injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> 05/01/86 Skirmishes with SAP: roadblock on East London /King Williamstown road One SAP killed, one cadre killed
> 
> 04/02/86 SADF personnel: Gugulethu Four SADF injured when grenade thrown into their military vehicle
> 
> 07/01/86 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Soweto Grenade thrown at Railways policeman
> 
> 06/01/86 Skirmish with SAP: near East London One cadre killed
> 
> 08/01/86 Economic: Pretoria sub-station Damaged by explosion
> 
> 09//01/86 Economic/ SAP personnel: Durban Limpet damages substation in Jacobs, 21h15; second limpet explodes kills one SAP, injures three - five SAP (or one SAP, two engineers)
> 
> 18/01/86 Economic: substation in Westville, Durban Two limpets damage substation
> 
> 20/01/86 Economic/SAP personnel: Four limpets damage pylon near Durban 20h45; fifth probably aimed at SAP explodes later; no injuries
> 
> 24/01/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Sgt Makhulu killed in grenade attack on his home
> 
> ??/02/86 SADF personnel: Gugulethu Buffel attacked with grenade; four SADF injured slightly
> 
> 01/02/86 SAP personnel: Lamontville Grenade thrown at patrol; one SAP injured
> 
> 09/02/86 SAP personnel: UmlaziLimpet mine destroys two SAP vehicles at Umlazi SAP station when parked after returning from riot patrol; no injuries
> 
> 19/02/86 SAP personnel: Cambridge East SAP station; Explosion in toilet block near Radio Control room; no injures
> 
> February 1986 Skirmish with SAP: near Port Elizabeth; Two cadres killed, two SAP injured
> 
> February 1986 Economic: Durban Explosion at Durban sub-station; no details
> 
> 12/02/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: near Messina Bakkie detonates anti-tank mine; no injuries
> 
> 2/02/86 Skirmishes with SADF: near Alldays One SADF, one cadre killed
> 
> 16/02/86 SADF personnel: Mamelodi Casspir severely damaged by anti-tank landmine
> 
> 17/02/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Zwide Two SAP killed, two cadres killed, one arrested SAP personnel: area unknown One SAP injured when vehicle hit by 10 bullets
> 
> ??/02/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Zola, Soweto Cadre blows up two SAP, kills self with grenade
> 
> ??/02/86 Economic: De Deur Limpet causes structural damage to substation 01/03/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Port Elizabeth or Grahamstown One SAP seriously injured, cadre killed
> 
> 03/03/896 Skirmishes with SAP: Gugulethu Police execute seven cadres
> 
> 04/03/86 SAP building/personnel: John Vorster Square Two SAP members, two civilians injured in explosion on 3rd floor
> 
> 07/03/86 SAP building/personnel: Hillbrow SAP Station Limpet found and detonated by SAP
> 
> 15/03/86 Government buildings: Limpet mine explodes in front of Springs railway station, outside Indian Administration Offices; one civilian seriously injured
> 
> 17/03/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi SAP member shot; dies in hospital
> 
> 18/03/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Constable Sinki Vuma shot dead at home
> 
> 19/03/86 SAP personnel: limpet mine attack on SB member (no area); car destroyed member
> 
> 21/03/86 Economic: Durban Four mines explode at Escom sub-station
> 
> 26/03/86 Skirmish with SAP: Volsloorus One cadre killed when he allegedly threw grenade at SAP members
> 
> 08/04/86 Collaborators in apartheid repression: attack on home of former LP secretary in Natal, Kevin Leaf No injuries
> 
> ??/03/86 SAP Personnel: Dobsonville SAP come under fire at funeral; no details
> 
> 21/04/86 SADF / personnel actively assistingSADF: Breyten/Chrissiesmeer district Two anti-tank landmines detonate, injuring two civilians in taxi and one tractor driver
> 
> 21/04/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Alexandra Cadre attacks SAP, one seriously injured; cadre retreated unharmed
> 
> 23/04/86 Government buildings: Cala Blast at Cala post office; no injuries
> 
> 24/04/86 Government building: Meyerspark post office Explosion causes tructural damage
> 
> 27/04/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Edendale hospital Gordon Webster rescued; one civilian killed, two SAP injured
> 
> 25/05/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: farm of Colonel Koos Durr, near Davel Anti-tank miine kills two, injures eight
> 
> 26/05/86 As above: same road landmine detonated by tractor No injuries
> 
> 10/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Boshoek, 5km from Volksrust Anti-tank mine injures one person
> 
> 10/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Blomhof,near Volksrust Anti-tank mine injures two farmworkers
> 
> 14/06/86 SADF personnel: Magoos/ Why Not bars Car bomb kills three, injures 69, the majority civilians; McBride sentenced to death
> 
> 16/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Winterveldt: Probable anti-tank mine explosion kills three BDF troops in troop carrier
> 
> 22/06/86 Economic: fuel storage tanks, Jacobs; Limpet damages tanks Economic: liquid fuel pipeline betw. Sapref and Limpet damages pipeline Mobil Refinery near Durban
> 
> 26/06/86 SAP personnel: Soshanguve Grenade attack on SAP members home; nodetails
> 
> 27/06/86 Skirmishes with SAP: roadblock near Botswana border Four cadres killed, one SAP injured
> 
> 29/06/86 Government buildings: Alice post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 30/06/86 SAP personnel: Westville, Natal Mine explodes 03h15 on pedestrian bridge; second limpet aimed at responding SAP members explodes 15 minutes later
> 
> July 1986 Skirmish with SAP: Mdantsane After a two-hour gun battle SAP kill one cadre
> 
> 05/07/86 SAP buildings: Mowbray SAP station, CT Explosion slightly injures two SAP
> 
> 05/07/86 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: Volksrust One person injured by anti-tank landmine; no details
> 
> 05/07/86 Government personnel: Vosloorus and Katlehong; Five Development Board. officials killed in two attacks on their vehicles; two cadres killed
> 
> 06/07/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Empangeni Three cadres killed, one arrested
> 
> 10/07/86 SAP building: Silverton Explosion injures seven people
> 
> 22/07/86 SAP personnel: Katlehong One SAP killed
> 
> 26/07/86 SAP personnel: Katlehong; Cadres attack municipal police twice; both cadres killed, five police killed, 12 police injured
> 
> 30/07/86 SAP personnel: Umtata SAP station Three SAP, four civlians die , seven SAP injured in grenade and AK attack
> 
> 28/07/86 Skirmish with SAP: Nelspruit Two cadres killed
> 
> 30/07/86 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: near Nelspruit Anti-tank landmine explodes: no injuries
> 
> 03/08/86 Government buildings: Lakeside post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 09/08/86 SAP Personnel: Durban Lt Victor Raju killed in grenade attac on his home
> 
> 16/08/86 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Tvl, near Swaziland Four cadres killed, one injured
> 
> 16/08/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: E. Tvl border area Anti-tank landmine kills five, injures two civilians
> 
> 17/08/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Stellen Rust near Nelspruit Anti-tank mine injures two civilians
> 
> 22/08/86 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Natal Grenade attack on Inkathas Winnington Sabelo; AK 47 fired at car of his wife as she entered the driveway, killing her and injuring 3 children
> 
> 24/08/86 Government personnel: Imbali Grenade attack on home of town councillor Austin Kwejama; one child killed, one child injured
> 
> 24/09/86 Government personnel/ support for community action Home of Soweto Housing Director, Del Kevin, extensively damaged by limpet mine; no injuries
> 
> 30/09/86 Skirmishes with SAP: N. Natal One SAP injured
> 
> Early Oct. 1986 SAP building: SAP station Newcastle Attacked, no details
> 
> 06/10/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Mbuzini, near Mozabique border Anti-tank landmiine injures six SADF members in military vehicle
> 
> 20/10/86 SAP buildings: Lamontville SAP station Limpet mine explosion outside; no injuries
> 
> 22/10/86 Personnel actively supporting SADF: two anti-tank landmine explosions Damage to property (Van Zyl)
> 
> 31/10/86 SAP personnel: Umlazi Det. W/O Seleka(?) killed in grenade attack on home
> 
> Early Nov. 1986 Economic/ support for community struggle Two offices of PUTCO bombed in Soweto after fare increase of 17,5% announced
> 
> 02 or 04/11/86 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: near Nelspruit Anti-tank landmine explosion kills one woman, one child injured
> 
> 04/11/86 SADF personnel: landmine, E Transvaal One soldier on horseback killed
> 
> 10/11/86 Government buildings: Newcastle Magistrates Court Two bombs explode; 24 injuries including Magistrate and Public Prosecutor
> 
> 14/11/86 SADFl/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Alldays district Landmine injures farmer and son
> 
> 23/11/86 Government buildings: Fordsburg flats Limpet mines explode at new housing for Sowto town councillors; no injuries
> 
> ??/11/86 SAP Personnel: KTC Camp Grenade injures two SAP members
> 
> 15/12/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Barberton area Anti-tank landmine injures two SAP in SAP vehicle
> 
> 19/12/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Komatipoort area Anti-tank landmine injures SADF member Government personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on home of Soweto councillor; two SAP injured
> 
> 27/12/86 Skirmishes with SAP: near Messina Two SAP, three cadres killed; two cadres escape1987 Note: According to the Institute of Strategic Studies at the University of Pretoria, there were 234 incidents of insurgency during 1987; there had been 230 in 1986.1987 SAP personnel:home of Hlongwane, Mamelodi Damage to property
> 
> 1987 Government buildings: Jhbg Magistrates Court Four killed, several injured 1987 SAP buildings: Kwandebele SAP station No details
> 
> 01/01/87 SADF personnel: Alexandra National servicemen attacked; at least one injured
> 
> 08/01/86 SAP personnel: AECI plant Policeman shot at; skirmish followed inwhich two SAP and one civilian injured
> 
> 09/01/87 Support for strike action: OK Bazaars Eloff Street Bomb explodes, no injuries
> 
> 12/01/87 OK Bazaars HQ: Bomb causes extensive damage, no injures (Note: there had been a protracted strike.)
> 
> 09/01/87 SAP personnel: near KTC Riot Squad member killed, two injured by grenade thrown into their vehicle
> 
> 23/01/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Soweto Two cadres killed
> 
> 24/01/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mendu, Willowvale One TDF or Transkei police member injured
> 
> 30/01/87 SAP/SADF personnel: Alexandra Three SADF, one SAP killed in attack
> 
> 31/01/87 Government personnel: Diepmeadow; Home of town councillor Senokoane attacked; six injured including two SAP officers
> 
> 02/02/87 SAP personnel: Single Quarters, Bokomo SAP Station Two attacks with grenades; one SAP injured
> 
> 18/02/87 SADF personnel: Tladi Secondary School Grenade attack kills for SADF personnel
> 
> 19/02/87 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Grenade injures Chief Lushaba and Samuel Jamile of Inkatha
> 
> 03/03/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu Cadre shot dead by police after he allegedly fired on their patrol with an AK 47
> 
> 09/03/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu One SAP. two municipal SAP killed; one cadre possibly killed
> 
> 11/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Zone 13 Mdantsane Ciskei police confirm skirmish, no details
> 
> 11/03/87 Skirmish with SAP: New Crossroads Cadre shot dead in house
> 
> 13/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Atteridgeville Four municipal police killed, one injured
> 
> 16/03/87 SAP personnel: Kagiso Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no injuries
> 
> 17/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Inanda SAP raid; cadre resisted; SAP kill cadre, one woman, injure man and baby
> 
> 17/03/87 Economic: railway line between Newcastle and Johannesburg Three explosions damage line
> 
> 28/03/87 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Josefsdal/Swaziland border area Anti-tank landmine kills four, injures one civilian
> 
> 01/04/87 SAP/SADF personnel: Mabopane or Mamelodi Grenade thrown into Hippo, three SADF killed, two injured
> 
> 01/04/87 Government personnel: Dobsonville Grenade thrown at home of Councillor Radebe; no injuries
> 
> 02/04/87 SAP personnel: Nyanga Grenade injures three SAP
> 
> 08/04/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Ventersdorp Two cadres, 1 SAP killed in shootout
> 
> 09/04/87 SAP personnel: Meadowlands Zone 10 Three SAP attacked; casualties unknown
> 
> 14/04/87 SAP personnel: Chesterfield, Durban Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no injuries
> 
> 15/04/87 SAP personnel: Umbumbulu SB officer killed by sniper, another SB injured
> 
> 20/04/87 SADF personnel: Dube station Grenade thrown at group of soldiers; casualties not reported
> 
> ??/04/87 Skirmish with SAP: Umlazi Three cadres killed, four SAP injured, one critically, in shootout
> 
> 23/04/87 SAP personnel: Bonteheuwel Grenade attack on home of SAP member No detailsPersonnel actively assisting SAP: Mitchells Plain Grenade attack on home of security guard; no detailsSAP personnel: Ravensmead Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no details
> 
> 24/04/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Umlazi Riot SAP raid; cadres resisted; three Riot SAP injured, two cadres killed
> 
> 30/04/87 SAP personnel: Osizweni, Newcastle SAP barracks Grenade attack; four SAP injured
> 
> ??/04/87 SAP personnel: KTC Seven SAP injured in grenade attack on their patrol
> 
> 04/05/87 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: area west of Messina; Driver killed and 10 passengers injured when truck detonates landmine
> 
> 09/05/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mamelodi One SAP, three SADF, one cadre killed
> 
> 16/05/87 SAP personnel: Newcastle; Explosion at Newcastle station waiting room; second explosion at 01h34 while SAP investigating first blast; one SAP injured
> 
> 20/05/87 Government buildings; SAP personnel: Johannesburg Magistrates Court Car bomb kills three SAP, injures four SAP, six civilians injured
> 
> 11/06/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Emdeni, Soweto SAP raid/ ambush of raiders: one cadre, one SAP killed
> 
> 12/06/87 SAP personnel: Witbank Two SAP found dead Government buildings: Athlone Magistrates Court Limpet mine explodes; no details
> 
> 15/06/87 Government personnel: Gugulethu; Grenade attack on home of councillor; four injured, two of them special constables
> 
> 16/06/87 Government personnel: Guglethu Grenade attack on councillors home; two injured
> 
> 21/06/87 SAP personnel: KTC camp Grenade attack on SAP patrol injures seven SAPs
> 
> 22/06/87 SAP personnel: KTC Two SAP, five municipal police injured in grenade attack
> 
> 12/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Athlone SAP raid; one cadre killed, four arrested
> 
> 06/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mdantsane; SAP ambush: cadre kills two, injures three Riot Unit SAP; cadre shot dead
> 
> 08/07/87 Skirmish with SAP: Motherwell SAP crush alleged cadre and his sister to death in shack after they allegedly were fired on
> 
> 18/07/87 SAP personnel: Mamelodi East SAP member and wife injured in attack on their home
> 
> ??/07/87 Skirmish with SAP: Mdantsane Two SAP, one cadre killed in shootout
> 
> 20/07/87 SADF personnel: SADF flats, District Six Car bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> 25/07/86 SAP/SADF personnel: Pimville Grenade thrown at home; exploded outside house
> 
> 26/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Katlehong Cadre escaped; no details
> 
> 30/07/87 SADF personnel/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Bodena owned by Danie Hough Anti-tank landmine injures three civilians
> 
> 30/07/87 SADF personnel and buildings: Car bomb explodes outside Witwatersrand Command killing one SADF, injuring 68 military personnel and civilians
> 
> ??/07/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu Home of SAP officer attacked with grenade
> 
> 05/08/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Ntsekisa Rd, New Brighton Cadre killed in shootout
> 
> 13/08/87 SAP personnel: Emdeni SAP Sgt. injured in grenade attack on SAP van
> 
> 23/08/87 SADF personnel: Emdeni Shop frequented by SADF members attacked with grenades; no details
> 
> 24/08/87 SAP personnel: Emdeni Grenade thrown at SAP vehicle; two SAP, eight civilians injured
> 
> 27/08/87 Government personnel: Soweto; Home of former Mayor Kunene attacked; two council police killed
> 
> 30/08/87 SADF personnel: Military barracks, Dobsonville Grenade thrown at five soldiers outside barracks; estimated eight SADF members killed or injured
> 
> 02/09/87 Skirmish with SAP: Sandton SAP kill cadre after he allegedly threw a grenade at a roadblock
> 
> ??/09/87 Skirmishes with SAP: near Zimbabwe border SAP say six cadres killed in various incidents
> 
> 24/09/87 SAP personnel: Soweto 10 people including two SAP injured in grenade attack on SAP patrol
> 
> ??/09/87 SAP Personnel: Marble Hall Commander of KwaNdebele National Guard Unit and his son (also SAP officer) found shot dead by AK 47 fire
> 
> 01/10/87 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb placed outside door of Rajbansis NPP office in Lenasia explodes hours after official opening; no injuries
> 
> 17/10/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Heidedal, Bloemfontein SAP raid on house comes under fire; no details
> 
> 28/10/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Swaziland border Cadre wounded; killed SADF member who approached him
> 
> 06/11/87 SAP personnel: Khayelitsha One Special constable, two civilians killed by sniper fire
> 
> 12/11/87 Government buildings: Zola Municipal offices Two limpet mines explode, third detonated by SAP
> 
> 14/11/87 SADF personnel: Cape Town; SADF commemoration march from CT to the Castle: limpet mine explodes in bin which over 700 SAP and SADF filed past; 1 SADF injured
> 
> 18/11/87 Government buildings: Johannesburg post office Limpet mine found
> 
> 23/11/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Umlazi; SAP raid on house: two cadres and alleged collaborator killed; two SAP injured by cadres who resisted
> 
> 30/11/87 SAP buildings/personnel: Dube municipal training centre Three explosions; no injuries
> 
> 10/12/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Port Elizabeth area SAP raid on shack; heavy resistance from cadres; SAP drove Casspir over shack, killing four
> 
> 12/12/87 SAP personnel: Soweto Group of SAP fired on by cadres in car; two SAP killed, four injured
> 
> ??/12/87 SAP personnel: Nyanga Group of five Special Constables come under fire; one killed1988 1988 SAP personnel: ambush in Emdeni, Soweto No information
> 
> January 1988 SAP personnel: attack on police in Kliptown No information
> 
> 25/01/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Ugie; roadblock Cadres wound 1 SAP, retreat safely
> 
> 25/01/88 SAP personnel: Kokstad; Limpet exploded at Kokstad Mens Club opposite Kokstad SAP station; frequented by SAP; building, two vehicles damaged
> 
> 27/01/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadres open fire on SAP vehicle; three SAP, one civilian injured
> 
> 01/02/88 Skirmishes with SAP: ? Transkei; roadblock Cadres attempted to resist; three killed, one injured by Transkei police
> 
> 02/02/88 Skirmishes with SAP:? near Mount Fletcher Cadre killed in skirmish: no details
> 
> 06/02/88 SAP personnel: East London One SAP killed in attack; no details
> 
> 12/02/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Municipal police guarding installation attacked; two injured
> 
> 12/02/88 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Johannesburg; Cadre opens fire on car driven by ex-Rhodesian soldier, now private security firm official; details on injuries unclear
> 
> 01/03/88 SADF personnel: Benoni Explosion causes extensive damage to bus transporting SAAF personnel; no details
> 
> 07/03/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Queenstown SAP raid; cadre resisted, wounded six SAP; cadre and civilian killed by SAP
> 
> 08/03/88 SAP personnel: Phiri Hall SAP mess Prolonged attack kills one SAP, wounds 10 SAP
> 
> 14/03/88 Government building: Johannesburg City Hall Bomb explodes at; no injuries
> 
> 17/03/88 SAP personnel: Krugersdorp magistrates court and adjacent SAP Station Two SADF, one civilian killed; 20 injured in car bomb court and adjacent SAP station; plan to prevent civilian injuries failed
> 
> 18/03/88 SAP personnel: Atteridgeville Cadres attack tavern frequented by SAP; three SAP killed
> 
> 25/03/88 Skirmishes with SADF: Batavia, Far Northern Transvaal Three cadres killed
> 
> 27/03/88 SAP/SADF personnel: Pietersburg; Antheas Club, frequented by SAP and SADF, slightly damaged by limpet placed in back garden; no injuries
> 
> 28/03/88 Skirmishes with SADF: island on Mutale river Four cadres killed, one injured
> 
> ??/03/88 Economic: Fort Jackson electrical sub-station Three limpet mines cause damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/04/88 SAP building: attack on municipal police training centre No details
> 
> 09/04/88 Government buildings: Atteridgeville Development Board canteen Limpet explodes nearby; no injuries
> 
> 12/04/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Mpumalanga township; SAP cornered cadre who killed self and two SAP with grenade; trapped second cadre who resisted: cadre killed one SAP and three civilians wounded in crossfire
> 
> 15/04/88 Government buildings: Atteridgeville Municipal offices Limpet mine explodes; no details
> 
> 15/04/88 Explosion outside Pretoria Sterland cinema One cadre killed, one civilian injured According to an ANC official in Lusaka, the intended target was a nearby government building; the bomb exploded prematurely
> 
> 22/04/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadre ambushes municipal police vehicle, wounds four SAP, one civilian
> 
> 25/04/88 SAP personnel: Newcastle Sgt JM Mazibuku killed at bus stop
> 
> 01/05/88 SAP personnel: Cape Town; Special Guard Unit vehicle attacked No injuries
> 
> 04/05/88 SAP personnel / buildings: Kagiso SAP Single Quarters Limpet mine explodes against wall; no details
> 
> 10/05/88 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Grenade attack on SAP members home; child killed
> 
> 14/05/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Newcastle SAP raid home of cadre; cadre resisted but was killed
> 
> 24/05/88 SAP personnel: Germiston station Cadre opened fire on SAP at station; killed when SAP returned fire; three civilians injured in crossfire
> 
> 03/06/88 SADF buildings / personnel: SA Irish Regiment HQ, Anderson St, Johannesburg Explosion; no details
> 
> 03/06/88 SAP personnel / buildings: Explosion outside Standard Bank, Roodepoort during lunch hour kills 4, injures 18 civilians According to an ANC official in Lusaka, the target had not been civilians but an SAP station nearby; no details on what operational difficulties caused this incident.
> 
> 20/06/88 SAP personnel: Mdanstane W/O Swelindawo of Ciskei police injured in explosion at his home
> 
> 29/06/88 SADF personnel: cafe in Poynton building frequented by SADF and Prisons officials Explosion injures two SADF, two Prisons personnel, 13 civilians
> 
> 05/07/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Gugulethu Police raid; cadre resisted for 3 hours; shot dead
> 
> 12/07/88 Landmine incident - no details
> 
> 14/07/88 Skirmishes with SADF: Kruger National Park; follow-up operation after 12/07 landmine Four cadres killed
> 
> 16/07/88 SAP personnel: Nyanga Cadre fires on SAP vehicle; one civilian killed, one injured SAP return fire; cadre wounded
> 
> 17/07/88 SAP personnel: Soweto highway Cadre opens fire on SAP vehicle from back of bakkie; two SAP injured
> 
> 22/07/88 Government personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on home of Soweto Council personnel manager, BE Qakisa; no details
> 
> 23/07/88 SAP personnel: Pinetown Cadre wounded SAP member; no details
> 
> 26/07/88 Government personnel: Soweto Three grenade attacks on homes of Administration Board employees( P. Legare, Mr Naledi, Mr Gumede); no details
> 
> ??/07/88 Collaborators in apartheid represssion: Lenasia Explosion outside home of member of Presidents Council, Dr Ismail Jajbhay; no injuries
> 
> 03/08/88 SADF building and personnel: Wits Command Car bomb explodes; no injuriesSkirmishes with SAP: Bridgewater area Five cadres killed in two incidents
> 
> 04/08/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Wild COast hotel SAP raid; one cadre killed, one escaped
> 
> 08/08/88 Skirmishes with SAP: near Palala river No details
> 
> 19/08/88 SADF buildings/personnel: The Castle, Cape Town Mini-limpet mine explodes within Castle grounds; no details
> 
> 20/08/88 Government personnel: Duncan Village Grenade attack on home of mayor, Eddie Makeba; extensive damage; no injuries
> 
> ??/08/88 Government buildings: Westville Post Office Mini-limpet explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb goes off at Laudium home of Pretoria municipal election candidate; no injuries
> 
> 22/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Explosion at the home of municipal election candidate SD Goolam injures four SAP, two guards, one civilian
> 
> ??/09/88 Three limpet mines in Lenasia explode at the offices of the Lenasia bus service, at the home of the Lenasia Management Committee, and the offices of the House of Delegates; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Government buildings: King Williamstown Magistrates Court Bomb explodes, no injuries
> 
> 02/09/88 Government buildings: Standerton post office Limpets discovered
> 
> 03/09/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Molweni, Durban Cadre fires on SAP from house; cadre killed, four injured
> 
> 10/09/88 SAP building/personnel: Moroka SAP Station barracks No details on results of explosion
> 
> 10/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Mini-limpet placed under basin next to back door of Lenasia HOD candidate, Mrs Ebrahim; no details
> 
> 19/09/88 SAP building & personnel: Benoni Car bomb explodes in flats 100m from SAP station; two civilians injured
> 
> ??/09/88 SAP buildings & personnel: Woodstock Police Station Mini-limpet explodes, no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 SAP Personnel: Soweto Home of municipal policeman attacked, child injured
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Redhill Post Office Bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb damages campaign HQ of a Wentworth municipal candidate in Durban
> 
> ??/10/88 Government personnel Municipal councillor and assistant escape injury when hand grenades thrown at them in Thokoza
> 
> ??/10/88 Explosion at KwaThema civic centre used as polling point in municipal elections; baby killed, four people injured
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Magistrates Courts at Wynberg (Johannesburg), Bishop Lavis, and Stellenbosch Explosions at these three places cause no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Buildings: Woodstock Police Station Bomb causes damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Personnel: Tembisa police barracks Limpet mine explodes, injures four SAP
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Buildings & personnel: near Alexandra Municipal Police offices Limpet mine causes extensive damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Government personnel: Wattville and Thokoza: Homes of municipal candidates attacked with hand grenades; no injuries Tumahole; Limpet mine explodes at homes of two councillors; no injuries Gompo Town; Hand grenade attack on home of deputy mayor; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP buildings & personnel: Katlehong Municipal Police barracks Mini-limpet explodes, no details
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP personnel: Potchefstroom: building housing Security Branch Bomb explodes, at least one SAP injury
> 
> ??/11/88 Government buildings: Port Elizabeth Post Office Limpet mine explodes, no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government buildings: Boksburg Receiver of Revenue offices Limpet mine explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government offices: Brakpan Dept. Home Affairs Limpet mine causes damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government buildings: Cape Two municipal buildings, Magistrates Court in Paarl. Bombs explode; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Economic: Sandton Eskom substation Limpet mine explodes
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Diepmeadow Mini-limpet damages offices, no injuries1989 ??/??89 SAP personnel: Jabulani, SowetoMine detonates on vehicle; no details
> 
> ??/??89 SAP personnel: attack in Diepkloof Unnamed SAP member killed by AK fire
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic: Post Office, King Williamstown No details Economic: Railways, Wilsonia, (E Cape) No details Economic : Mount Ruth railway station, Mdantsane No details
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic/SAP personnel: Glenwood, Durban Escom sub-station damaged by explosion; SAP defuse second bomb nearby
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic: Sandhurst Explosion at Escom sub-station
> 
> ??/01/89 Collaborators in apartheid repression:Benoni Limit mine explodes at home of the chair of the Ministers Council in the House of Delegates extensive damage no injuries
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic/military: Ciskei Explosion at aircraft factory; no injuries; no further details
> 
> ??/01/89 SAP building/personnel: Katlehong Municipal Police Station Two municipal police killed in grenade attack
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP building: municipal police barracks, Soweto Structural damage; 4 SAP injured
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP personnel: parade in Katlehong One municipal constable killed, nine injured
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP personnel: Col. D. Dlamini, commander of Katlehong SAP Station Limpet explodes at his home; no details
> 
> ??/03/89 SADF buildings: Natal Command HQ Explosion; no injuries
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings/personnel: SAP HQ Durban Explosion at single quarters; no details
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings: Yeoville SAP Station Bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings: SAP station, Durban No injuries in explosion
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP Outpost: Katlehong Five special constables injured
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP personnel: Thokoza Two municipal police injured when grenades thrown at councillors home
> 
> ??/04/89 Government personnel: Thokoza Grenade thrown at home of Councillor Abram Mzizi; no details
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP personnel: Single quarters No details
> 
> ??/04/89 Economic: Nigel post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> ??/05/89 SADF installation: Klippan Radar Station Attack by large group of guerillas using mortars; no injuries reported
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Duduza Limpet explodes under SAP vehicle; four civilians injured
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Tsakane Limpet explodes under vehicle outside SAP members home
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Tsakane Grenade thrown at SAP patrol; no details
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Soweto Limpet explodes in rubbish bin outside home of SAP member
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: KwaThema SAP station Bomb shatters window of dining hall
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Ratanda SAP Single Quarters Limpet mine explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/89 Collaborators in apartheid repression Limpet mine at home of Boetie Abramjee LP MP; no details
> 
> ??/08/89 Armed propaganda Grenade explodes at Labour Party polling station, Bishop Lavis
> 
> ??/08/89 SAP building/personnel: Brixton Flying Squad HQ Attacked with hand grenades and AKs; no injuries reported
> 
> ??/08/89 SAP personnel: Lt-Col. Frank Zwane; Former liaison officer for SAP, Soweto; Zwane and two sons injured in grenade attack ??/08/89 SAP building: Athlone SAP Station Explosion; no details
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP equipment/personnel: Duduza Limpet mine on SAP vehicle: no details
> 
> ??/09/89 Government buildings: municipal offices, Alexandra No information
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP personnel: patrol ambushed, Katlehong No information
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP building: Mamelodi SAP station Mini-limpet explodes outside; SAP vehicle damaged
> 
> APPENDIX FIVEARMED ACTIONS FOR WHICH TARGET CATEGORY AND/OR RESPONSIBILITY IS UNCERTAIN
> 
> Please note:This list includes all incedents we have found in press reports and from SAIRR annual surveys which cannot be classified according to the target categories used in the appendix headed "list of known MK operations". In addition, we are uncertain as to whether these attacks were carried out by bona fide MK cadres. Some appear to be the result of operationla difficulties; others very probably "flase flag" operations.07/03/77 Pretoria restaurant destroyed by bomb - no details25/11/77 Bomb explodes at Carlton Centre, Johannesburg; 14 injured. 3
> 
> 0/11/77 Bomb explodes on Pretoria boundtrain
> 
> 14/12/77 Bomb explodes in Benoni station 22/12/77 Unexploded bomb found in OK bazaars, Roodepoort
> 
> ??/02/78 It is reported that an unexploded bomb "capable of destroying 22 storey building found in Johannesburg office block"
> 
> ??/02/81 Bomb blast in Durban shopping centre; two injuries
> 
> 26/06/81 Durban Cenotaph: 2 bombs explode
> 
> 26/07/81 Two bombs extensively damage motor vehicle firms in central Durban, 05h50 and 06h10; three injuries
> 
> 06/08/81 Bomb explodes in East London shopping complex minutes before rush hour; no details
> 
> 08/08/81 Bomb explodes in Port Elizabeth shopping centre in similar manner to East London bomb
> 
> ??/12/82 Southern Free State Administration Board, Bloemfontein; blast leaves one dead, 70 injured
> 
> 12/02/83 Free State Administration Board offices; bomb injures 76 people
> 
> 12/03/83 Bomb on railway coach on Johannesburg bound passenger train
> 
> 13/05/83 Explosive device (37kg of explosives in gas cylinder) found by SAP under bridge on Southern Freeway, Durban; defused
> 
> 03/04/84 Car bomb at Victoria Embankment, Durban, kills three civilians, injures 20 civilians Note: According to the SAIRR, two of those killed were Daya Rengasami and his wife Navi. He had been a member of the SA Students Organisation and the BPC. The ANC in Lusaka denied an SABC report that it had claimed responsibility; other reports claimed that the ANC had prepared a statement on the blast which was held back once it emerged that the Rengasamis were casualties of the bomb. Rajbansi said he believed his offices nearby had been the intended target of the bomb. The investigating officer was Capt. Andrew Taylor of the SB who is one of the accused in the Mxenge trial; he may be able to supply more details.
> 
> 08/04/84 Arson attack at Hermansberg German Mission, Natal; extensive damage to vehicles and farming equipment
> 
> ??/08/85 Three limpet mines explode in department stores in Durban, causing limited damage and no injuries
> 
> ??/08/85 Bomb explodes in night club at an Umlazi hotel; 30 children injured
> 
> 27/09/85 Limpet mines damage basement of OK Bazaars
> 
> (17h00 and early hours of 28/09), Smith Street; Game Stores (17h30), Checkers (17h30), all in central Durban Limpet mine defused in Spar, 18h30, central Durban
> 
> ??/10/85 Home of Umlazi headmaster attacked with hand grenade. Limpet mines found at school in Durban (no details on area)
> 
> ??/11/85 Building housing Institute of Bankers in central Johannesburg damaged in blast
> 
> ??/11/85 Hand grenade explodes at Barclays National Bank branch, Woodstock
> 
> ??/12/85 Grenade attack on tourist kombi in central Durban; no details
> 
> 21/12/85 Limpet mine attached to minibus injures 8 or 13 civilians
> 
> ??/02/86 Hand grenade explodes in Transkei minister's official car; no details
> 
> 10/02/86 Large bomb defused by SAP in Amanzimtoti 200m from where the December 1985 blast (for which Andrew Zondo was hanged) took place.
> 
> 17/03/86 Mini-limpet discovered at Afrikaans high school at Elsburg, Germiston; police detonate limpet
> 
> 19/03/86 Bomb blast inside wall of Springs New Apostolic Church
> 
> 10/04/86 Limpet mine at Braamfontein station; 1 person killed, 4 injured
> 
> 18/04/86 Bomb explodes in casino of Wild Coast Holiday Inn; 2 civilians killed, 1 injured Note: the ANC denied responsibility for this attack.
> 
> 01/05/86 Two grenades thrown at the home of Mr Klein, principal of Wentworth Primary School. Klein says he is not politically involved. He was a police reservist some time ago. Klein and wife both injured.
> 
> 07/05/86 Benmore Gardens Shopping Centre, Sandton: bomb causes extensive damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/05/86 SAP say a 15kg bomb was found under a car in downtown Durban; defused
> 
> 22/06/86 Limpet mine explodes at 01h45 outside Copper Shop, West St, Durban
> 
> 24/06/86 Explosion at 14h00 injures 16 civilians at a Wimpy Bar, Rissik Street ? Outside President Hotel, Johannesburg; explosion at 14h26 seriously injures five civilians
> 
> 28/06/86 Queenstown shopping centre; explosion just before 12h00 injures two civilians
> 
> ??/06/86 Bomb explodes at Jabulani Amphitheatre, Soweto; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/86 Ten people killed in explosion in minibus in Bophutatswana
> 
> ??/06/86 Limpet mine explodes in Queenstown shopping centre; one child injured
> 
> ??/06/86 Limpet mine explodes in Johannesburg restaurant, injuring 17 people
> 
> 01/07/86 Explosion outside Carlton Hotel injures 8 civilians
> 
> 04/07/86 Limpet mine explodes outside Checkers supermarket in Silverton; 20 civilians injured
> 
> 01/09/86 Pick and Pay supermarket Montclair, Durban; bomb injures 1 civilian
> 
> 07/09/86 The Durban holiday home for underprivileged children escaped unscathed after a car bomb blast nearby
> 
> ??/09/86 Mini-limpet explodes in bar of Devonshire Hotel injuring three civilians (this was a popular venue for Wits students)
> 
> ??/09/86 Grenade thrown into crowded night club in Edenpark (Alberton)
> 
> 03/01/87 Corner Jeppe/Delvers St, Johannesburg; limpet mine injures three civilians
> 
> 05/02/87 Explosion at bus shelter outside Groote Schuur estate; 1 civilian slightly injured
> 
> ??/02/87 Limpet mine causes damage to a shop in Matatiele (Transkei)
> 
> ??/04/87 Bomb explodes in a shop in centre of Newcastle; no injuries
> 
> 03/04/87 Car park of Came Arcade shopping centre: limpet mine injures three civilians
> 
> 16/04/87 Parking area of Newcastle supermarket: explosion injures two civilians
> 
> 05/05/87 Johannesburg Civic Centre: two mini-limpets explode, no injuries
> 
> 19/05/87 Carlton Centre; explosion; no details
> 
> 08/07/87 Bar of Village Main Hotel, Johannesburg: limpet mine explodes at 11h12; no details
> 
> 28/09/87 Standard Bank arena: two bombs explode, no injuries
> 
> ??/04/88 Bomb explodes at Johannesburg City Hall; no injuries
> 
> 19/04/88 Explosion at private office block less than 100m from Parliament. Back entrance destroyed, branch of Santambank seriously damaged
> 
> 25/05/88 Grenade attack on Sofasonke Party rally in Soweto; two killed, 38 injured Note: an ANC spokesperson blamed "armed political renegades" for carrying out attacks which were then blamed on the ANC, and denied knowledge of this attack.
> 
> 26/05/88 Outside African Eagle Building, Pretoria: limpet mine injures four civilians Outside Ruth Arndt Early Learning Centre, Pretoria: limpet mine detonates during lunch hour (target may have been SADF offices, Proes St)
> 
> 28/05/88 Explosive device at bottom of platform staircase at Johannesburg railway station: - 1 civilian injured
> 
> 05/06/88 Bomb detonated while train was standing at Saulsville railway station
> 
> 22/06/88 Amusement arcade in Winning Side Arcade, Johannesburg: limpet mine kills ten civilians
> 
> 26/06/88 Papagallo Restaurant, East London: limpet mine discovered and defused
> 
> ??/06/88 Bomb blast near Soweto's Inhlanzani station; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/88 Mini-limpet mine explodes at Pretoria snack bar, injuring 18 people 09/07/88 Outside Johannesburg Cambrians hockey club: limpet mine explodes outside; no details
> 
> 29/07/88 Bus stop cnr. Victoria/Odendaal Streets, Germiston: limpet mine injures one civilian
> 
> 30/07/88 Wimpy Bar, Benoni Plaza: limpet mine explodes at lunch hour; 1 civilian killed, 57 injured
> 
> ??/07/88 Two explosions at a meeting of Sofasonke party; no injuries
> 
> 05/08/88 Morula Sun Casino: limpet mine discovered and suppressed; minor damage
> 
> 13/08/88 Hyde Park Shopping Centre: explosion injures three civilians
> 
> 23/08/88 Wimpy Bar, Oxford St, E London: explosion at lunch hour injures 23 civilians
> 
> 24/08/88 Limpet mine discovered outside Wimpy Bar, Standerton: limpet mine discovered; dragged into street and detonated; no details
> 
> ??/08/88 Powerful explosion at a bus terminus used by black people; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Bomb explodes at discothËque in Hillbrow injuring 19 people
> 
> ??/09/88 Limpet mine explosion at Vinderbijl Square bus terminus in Johannesburg injures 19 people
> 
> ??/09/88 Hand grenade thrown at home of Allan Hendrickse, leader of the Labour Party, from a moving car
> 
> 02/09/88 Outside a shop on the corner of Smith and Fenton Streets, Durban: limpet mine explodes at 17h30; two civilians injured
> 
> 07/09/88 Basement of North Park Plaza Shopping Centre: explosion kills one civilian
> 
> 08/09/88 Grenade thrown into the home of couple who did not join a strike (Mr and Mrs Modiko); child injured
> 
> 21/09/88 Vanderbijlpark bus terminal: explosion after 17h00 injures 14 civilians
> 
> ??/09/88 Bomb under a car in parking lot of East London hotel explodes after area cleared; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Limpet mine explodes at central Johannesburg bus terminus, injuring four people
> 
> ??/10/88 Car bomb explosion outside a Witbank shopping centre; two killed, 42 injured
> 
> ??/11/88 Explosion at Lenasia civic centre; no injuries
> 
> ??/11/88 Explosion damages section of railway line on outskirts of Durban; no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Two explosions in Bisho result in damage to garage and shop; one minor injury
> 
> ??/12/88 Five people, one an SAP member, killed in Soweto; police said an AK 47 was used indicating that the ANC was responsible
> 
> ??/02/88 12 civilians injured in a blast at Wits Medical Command administration building in Braamfontein. The head of SAP public relations (Brig. Herman Stadler) claims that the ANC was responsible and had carried out the attack for propaganda purposes; this was proved by the fact that newspapers had received an early tip-off, he said.
> 
> ??/07/89 Bomb at JG Strijdom hospital; no details
> 
> ??/10/89 Bomb explodes outside BP centre, Cape Town and at a Woodstock garage a few minutes later
> 
> ??/11/89 Bombs at First National Bank ATM at Berlin railway station, King WIlliams Town
> 
> List Of MK Operations - The O Malley Archives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included in that listing are a number of suspected false flag operations. I wonder how many so called "Palestinian terrorist attacks" were really false flag operations to give the Zionist regime an excuse to go bomb some civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many times the civilian death toll in Gaza was greatly exaggerated since Hamas only allows certain media in Gaza. How can we get an accurate response if Hamas only allows the media they choose to report from Gaza? Geez, I wonder why they do that. Could it be that they are afraid of the truth being exposed ??
> Israel on the other hand allows all media to enter Israel, even the rabid anti - Israeli media.
> 
> All of the 'Palestinian' (only the word 'Palestinian' should be between apostrophes)  terror attacks were real, unless you can prove otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Hasbara lie:
> Israeli army deliberately targeting news professionals - Reporters Without Borders
> Journalists lives on the line in Gaza conflict - Reporters Without Borders
> 
> Also Israel practices an extreme form of information censorship Censorship in Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...





 Why do you always resort to islamonazi propaganda when you are shown to be wrong ?


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Help the opposed and the opposer, we help the opposed, how do we help the opposer? = By stopping him






 Does not stop it from being a hate crime


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> I see a completely legal Navel blockade against israel on the cards, but first the trade blockade






Then you need to get your eyes tested as the world would collapse without Israel's exports of computer parts and medical supplies


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your first photo is of the indo/Paki border  LoC turns hot again as Pakistani troops kill 5 Indian soldiers in Poonch - IBNLive
> 
> the 2nd photo is the Saudi/Iraqi border
> Saudi unveils 900km fence on Iraq border TheCitizen - Nigeria s Leading Online Newspaper
> 
> the 3rd photo is the UAE border with Oman
> UAE Security Wall Security Fence
Click to expand...






 Here is the fence on a map showing it to be inside Yemen






 And here is the fence


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> BDS may have started with a  boycott of israeli companies in the the WB, it is now being applied to all of israel, and the companies doing business with israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that makes it a racist hate crime, not political activism protest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wanted War, you got War, just not in the way you expected, Mazel Tov
> _There is nothing either good or bad, but thinking makes it so. ~ William Shakespeare, Hamlet _
Click to expand...






 It was the arab league that wanted war, just they did not want war that was not on their terms. Now they keep getting beat they are complaining about how unfair it all is.  War is hell when you keep getting the crap knocked out of you


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides having carried far more operations against the white-ruled Government than the Palestinians could ever dream of, the ANC also regularly attacked en-masse from outside South Africa where they were hosted by South Africa's neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANC-2nd Submission to TRC - APPENDIX FOUR
> 
> Please note:
> 
> Information in this list was drawn from press reports and the Annual Surveys of the SAIRR. These are not MK records. There are probably omissions and errors, due to censorship during the apartheid era and other difficulties in collecting information of this nature.
> 
> 1960s Details are not available, but it is estimated that the MK High Command co-ordinated over 190 acts of sabotage between October 1961 and July 1963. There were no deaths or injuries.
> 
> 1976: Note: a study by Tom Lodge of the University of the Witwatersrand estimated that there were 150 MK attacks between 1976 - 1982
> 
> 30/11/76 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Transvaal Two SAP killed as arrested cadres escape custody, throwing grenade into SAP vehicle
> 
> 1977
> 
> 08/01/77 Economic: railway line near Soweto
> 
> 15/06/1977 Unplanned actions/skirmish with SAP: Two civilians killed in warehouse in Goch Street during unplanned panic reaction when cadres realised they were being followed by SAP; two cadres captured; Monty Motlaung beaten so badly by SAP he was brain damaged; Solomon Mahlangu hanged
> 
> I wonder how many times the death toll in Gaza was exaggerated for the media? My guess is every single time, since , you know, Hamas picks and chooses wh
> 24/02/77 SAP buildings: Daveyton SAP station Bomb causes structural damage; no injuries
> 
> 15/07/77 Economic: Umlazi/ Durban Damage to railway line
> 
> 26/07/77 Skirmish with SAP: Vosloorus One cadre killed
> 
> 26/07/77 Skirmish with SAP: Dobsonville One cadre killed, 2 SAP injured
> 
> 09/09/77 SAP SB personnel: Leonard Nkosi; turned ANC cadre killed.
> 
> 27/10/77 SAP personnel: Bophutatswana; Three cadres killed by SAP after throwing a at a police patrol; 1 SAP injured
> 
> 02/11/77 Skirmish with SAP: near Pongola One cadre killed, 1 SAP injured
> 
> ??/11/77 Economic: railway at Dunswart & Apex Train driver slightly injured
> 
> 12/12/77 SAP building: Germiston police station Structural damage
> 
> 1978
> 
> ??/01/78 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Former ANC member (Steve Mtshali) who turned state witness in various trials; shot and wounded
> 
> ??/02/78 Skirmish with SAP: near Swaziland border Two SAP killed
> 
> 02/02/78 SAP building: Daveyton police station Structural damage
> 
> 01/03/78 Skirmish with SAP: Witkleigat area No details
> 
> 10/03/78 Government buildings: Bantu Affairs Admin. Board, Port Elizabeth Bomb explodes outside offices; One civilian killed, three injured
> 
> ??/04/78 SAP personnel: Swaziland border Cadres ambush SAP patrol; two SAP wounded
> 
> 14/04/78 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Former deputy president of  the ANC in the Transvaal (Abel Mthembu) turned state witness at the Pretoria ANC trial
> 
> 25/06/78 SAP Personnel: Det-Sgt Chapi Hlubi shot dead
> 
> 21/08/78 BOSS personnel: B. Mayeza; shot dead in Umlazi
> 
> ??/12/78 Government buildings: Soweto Community Council Bomb damages offices
> 
> 1979
> 
> 1979 Economic: Sasol Oil Refineries Massive structural damage
> 
> 1979 SAP building: Orlando police station attacked
> 
> 14/01/79 Skirmish with SAP: farm near Zeerust; Seven cadres clash with SAP; I captured, others escape over Botswana border
> 
> 23/01/79 Economic: near New Canada station Explosion damages railway
> 
> 24/01/79 Economic: railway between Fort Beaufort and King Williamstown Large quantity of explosives on line found and defused
> 
> February 1979 SAP SB personnel: Sgt Benjamin Letlako shot dead in Katlehong
> 
> April 1979 Economic: railway near Soweto Explosives discovered and defused
> 
> 05/05/79 SAP personnel/building: Moroka SAP Station Cadres open fire in charge office; 1 SAP killed, 3 injured; 3 civilians injured; extensive damage caused by grenades in offices
> 
> June 1979 Economic: railway in Eastern Transvaal Explosives found, defused
> 
> November 1979 SAP building/personnel: Orlando SAP Station Cadres open fire, hurl grenades into charge office; 2 SAP killed, 2 SAP wounded; pamphlets distributed
> 
> November 1979 SAP SB personnel: Lt Magezi Ngobeni; grenades thrown into home; 5 children wounded
> 
> December 1979 Economic: railway near Alice Explosion damages line
> 
> 1980
> 
> 1980 SAP building: Booysens police station Damage to building
> 
> 14/01/80 SAP building/ support for community resistance: Soekmekaar SAP Station Little damage; minor injury to one SAP; local community involved in struggle against forced removal
> 
> 1980 Skirmish with SAP: Meadowlands No details
> 
> ??/03/80 Skirmish with SAP: Bophutatswana Two cadres killed, one escapes
> 
> 04/04/80 SAP buildings & personnel: Booysens SAP Station Attack with grenades, rocket launchers, AKs causes damage, no injuries
> 
> June 1980 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Tennyson Makiwane Expelled ANC official; shot dead
> 
> 01/06/80 Economic: Sasol 1,2 and Natref Eight fuel tanks destroyed in series of blasts; no injuries; R58-m damage
> 
> August 1980 SAP SB Personnel: Det-Sgt TG Zondi; shot at in Sobantu Village; uninjured
> 
> 15/10/80 Economic/support for community resistance: Railway line in Dube blown up; Soweto community had called for a stayaway previous day to protest against rent increases, visit by Koornhof
> 
> 29/10/80 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board Two grenades cause extensive damage, injure security guard and friend
> 
> 30/10/80 Government residence: Port Elizabeth House of Transkei consul damaged with bomb; no injuries
> 
> 21/11/80 Skirmish with SAP: Chiawelo; cadre killed, SAP injure child
> 
> 1981
> 
> According to the SAIRR, between January and October 1981 there were at least 40 ANC guerilla attacks in urban areas; there were 17 between July 1979 and June 1980.
> 
> 1981 Skirmish with SAP: house in Chiawelo; One cadre killed; possible SAP casualties
> 
> 1981 SAP building: Wonderboom SAP station No details
> 
> 1981 Economic: Capital Park sub-station Damage by limpet mine
> 
> 1981 SAP building:Mabopane SAP station Two dead (no details)
> 
> 1981 Economic: Rosslyn sub-station Damage by limpet mines; Two injuries
> 
> 14/04/81 Economic: Richards Bay / Vryheid line 20km railway destroyed, coal trucks derailed
> 
> 21/04/81 Economic: power station, in Durban Two transformers destroyed by limpet mines
> 
> May 1981 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Hoedspruit Railways policeman killed with grenade
> 
> 06/05/81 Economic/ Republic Day protests: railway in Hoedspruit area Line damaged
> 
> 21/05/81 Economic/Republic Day protests: PE rail link to Johannesburg and Cape Town Line damaged by explosion
> 
> 25/05/81: Series of actions in support of Republic Day protests:
> 
> Propaganda: pamphlet bomb in Durban;
> 
> SAP building: Fort Jackson SAP station;
> 
> Economic: railway line near Soweto
> 
> Economic: railway line on Natal South Coast
> 
> Economic: powerlines cut in Vrede, OFS
> 
> 27/05/81 SADF buildings: recruiting office, Durban Destroyed in explosion
> 
> 01/06/81 Firebombs at three PFP offices, Johannesburg No injuries
> 
> 04/06/81 SAP building: SAP station, Johannesburg SAP building: SAP station, Meyerton
> 
> 11/06/81 Economic: railway line Natal North coast
> 
> 16/6/81 Economic: railway line near East London
> 
> 28/06/81 Economic: railway near Empangeni
> 
> 03/07/81 Economic: fuel storage dept, Alberton Limpet mine defused
> 
> 21/07/81 Economic: power supply; Pretoria, Middelburg, Ermelo At least six explosions at three installations
> 
> 11/08/81 SADF personnel & buildings: Voortrekkerhoogte Military Base Damage by rocket attack
> 
> 19/08/81 Economic: railway line near East London
> 
> 02/09/81 SAP buildings & personnel: Mabopane SAP station Two SAP, two civilians (one a child) killed
> 
> 12/09/81 Economic: main railway line, Delville Wood, Durban Explosion damages line
> 
> 10/10/81 Economic: Durban railway station Government buildings: Durban offices, Dept. Co-operation and Development Four injuries; no details
> 
> 21/10/81 Economic: Transformer in Evander destroyed Economic: Sasol III water pipeline, Secunda
> 
> 26/10/81 SAP buildings & personnel: Sibasa SAP station Two SAP killed, station destroyed
> 
> 01/11/81 SADF buildings & personnel: Jeppes Reef House near Swaziland border occupied by SADF Destroyed in rocket/grenade attack
> 
> 09/11/81 Government buildings: Orlando Magistrates Court Explosion; no details
> 
> 12/11/81 Economic: Rosslyn power substation, Pretoria Damage by 4 limpet mines
> 
> 09/12/81 Government buildings: office of Chief Commissioner, Department of Co-operation and Development, Cape Town
> 
> 14/12/81 Economic: Pretoria power sub-station bombed
> 
> 23/12/81 Government buildings: E. Cape Admin. Board, Duncan Village No details
> 
> 26/12/81 SAP buildings: Wonderboompoort SAP station No details
> 
> 1982
> 
> According to the SAIRR, there were at least 26 sabotage attacks by the ANC between December 1981 and November 1982; 13 suspected ANC cadres were killed in shoot-outs with the SAP. According to the SAP, there were 39 acts of insurgency in 1982.
> 
> 21/05/81 Government buildings: Port Natal Administration Board, Pinetown bombed Government buildings: Offices of Dept. Coloured Affairs, Durban
> 
> 07/01/82 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board, Soweto Bomb damages office
> 
> 12/05/82 Government buildings: West Rand Administration Board. Soweto Bomb damages offices again
> 
> 20/03/82 Government buildings: Langa Commissioners Court Damaged in explosion
> 
> 28/05/82 Economic: Fuel depot and power transformer, Hectorspruit Damaged by limpet mine
> 
> 03/06/82 Economic: railway near Dube Damaged in explosion
> 
> 04/06/82 Government buildings: offices of Presidents Council, Cape Town Bomb explodes in lift shaft of building housing these offices; one killed
> 
> 28/06/82 Economic: railway depot at Vryheid Damaged in explosion
> 
> 28/06/82 Economic: Scheepersnek: Two bombs cause extensive damage to railway depot, pump station, stores, vehicles; Durban-Witwatersrand oil pipeline shattered SAP & Government buildings: Port Elizabeth; Station Commanders office and New Law Courts damagedJuly 1982Government buildings: PE court building
> 
> 28/08/82 SADF buildings: Umvoti Mounted Rifles Army Camp, Red Hill, Durban Extensive damage to building and three SADF vehicles
> 
> September 1982 Skirmish with SAP: Boksburg Two cadres killed
> 
> 24/09/82 Economic: railway bridge near Upington Explosives placed; no details
> 
> October 1982 Skirmishes with SAP: KwaZulu One SAP SB member killed; one cadre killed
> 
> 26/10/82 Government buildings: Drakensberg Administration. Board, Pietermaritzburg Three bombs explode
> 
> November 1982 SAP personnel: W/O P. Selepe, Mamelodi killed; gave evidence in many trials
> 
> 08/11/82 Economic: Mobil fuel storage depot, Mkuze Blast causes severe damageDecember 1982Personnel actively assisting SAP: B. Hlapane
> 
> 13-14/11/82 Skirmishes with SAP: Piet Retief Two SAP seriously wounded
> 
> 18-19/12/82 Economic: Koeberg nuclear power station Massive damage in four explosions; no injuries
> 
> 20-21/11/82 SADF/SAP installation & personnel: SAP rural station & temporary SADF garrison at Tonga Rocket attack seriously injures two SADF personnel
> 
> 31/12/82 Government building / SAP building: Johannesburg Magistrates court (200m from John Vorster Square) Explosion; no details
> 
> 1983
> 
> 1983 Economic: line near Phomolong station Damage to railway line
> 
> 1983 SADF building: offices in Marshall Street Structural damage
> 
> 1983 Economic: pylon in Denneboom Structural damage
> 
> 1983 SAP personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on patrol; no injuries
> 
> 26/01/83 Government buildings: New Brighton Community Council offices Building extensively damaged; one dead, five injured
> 
> 30/01/83 Government buildings: Pietermarizburg Supreme Court Explosion; no details
> 
> 10/02/83 Economic: Richards Bay area 500 hectares burned in arson attack
> 
> 11/02/83 Government Buildings: Drakensberg Admin. Board Offices Explosion, no details
> 
> 08/02/83 Skirmishes with SADF: Paulpietersburg No details
> 
> 20/02/83 Economic: Pelindaba Nuclear Research Station Set on fire; no details
> 
> 21/03/83 Government buildings: Supreme Court, Pietermaritzburg Explosion, no details
> 
> 21/04/83 Government buildings: Supreme Court, Pietermaritzburg Second explosion; no details
> 
> May 1983 Skirmish with SADF: Botswana border Four cadres, one SADF killed
> 
> May 1983 Government buildings: Roodepoort; Offices of Dept. Internal Affairs Damaged in two explosions: R250 000 damage
> 
> 20/05/83 SADF personnel and building: Nineteen killed (2 MK, 11 SAAF officers) in car bomb at entrance to SAAF HQ, opposite building housing military intelligence personnel; 217 injured (number of military/ civilian injuries unclear
> 
> 17/06/83 Economic: pylon at New Canada station SAP defuse bomb
> 
> 28/06/83 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Roodepoort Explosion; no details July 1983Economic: Sasol plant, Secunda Minor damage
> 
> 07/07/83 Government buildings: Durban Supreme Court Two bombs defused
> 
> 07/07/83 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Roodepoort; SAP building: Roodepoort Bombs detonate at 00h40 causing structural damage
> 
> 06/08/83 Armed propaganda: Bomb explodes at Temple Israel, Hillbrow, before Marais Steyn due to speak there; no injuries
> 
> 20/08/83 Economic: substation near Mamelodi Explosion causes damage of R100 000 26/08/83Government buildings: Ciskei consular generals offices, Carlton Centre Limpet mines explode at 18h50; one injured
> 
> 08/09/83 Economic: electrical sub-stations, Johannesburg area Two (Randburg and Sandton) bombed
> 
> 11/09/83 Economic: substations at Bryanston North and Fairland Limpet mines cause structural damage
> 
> 12/09/83 Government buildings: Ciskei offices in Pretoria Limpet mine planted after hours causes structural damage
> 
> 13/09/83 Economic/support of industrial action: Rowntree factory, Umbilo Bomb blast at 19h45; structural damage
> 
> 29/09/83 Economic: pylon in Vereeniging Police defuse explosives
> 
> 11/10/83 Economic/SADF personnel: Warmbaths; Mines explode at 02h20; extensively damage large fuel storage tanks, three rail tankers, one road tanker; two devices set to explode 1 hour later found on door of Civil Defence office; no injuries. PW Botha due to speak in Warmbaths.
> 
> 14/10/83 Economic: two electricity pylons, Pietermaritzburg Mines explode at 02h00, 03h00
> 
> 01/11/83 Economic: Durban Buses at municipal bus depot damaged by bomb at midnightEconomic: Germiston Railway line bombed Economic: Springs SAP defuses bomb on railway lineSAP building/personnel: Durban SAP workshop Bombed; no details
> 
> 02/11/83 SAP vehicles: Wentworth; Explosion at 02h55 damages vehicles in SAP mobile store and adjacent student residence (Alan Taylor Residence)
> 
> 03/11/83 Economic: Bosmont railway station Damaged by bomb Economic: bus depot near DurbanSAP buildings: SAP store near Durban 22/11/83 Economic: Durban Pylons damaged by two explosions
> 
> 03/11/83 Economic: railway line, Bosmont/Newclare railway line damaged in explosion railway line near Germiston damaged by explosion railway line near Springs; explosives defused
> 
> 03 or 07/12/83 Government building: office of Department of Community Development, Bree Street., Johannesburg Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 08/12/83 Economic: railway 1km from Bloemfontein Locomotive and two trucks derailed
> 
> 12/12/83 Government buildings: offices of Dept Community Development and Commissioners Court, Johannesburg Severe damage in limpet mine explosion; seven injured
> 
> 15/12/83 Government buildings: offices of Dept Foreign Affairs, Johannesburg Seven injured in explosion SADF buildings: Natal Command HQ Three bombs explode on beach front nearby; no damage
> 
> 19/12/83 Government Buildings: KwaMashu township offices Explosion causes R60 thousand damage
> 
> 1984
> 
> According to the Institute for Strategic Studies, Pretoria, there were 44 MK attacks during this year.
> 
> 1984 Skirmish with SAP: Mapetla One cadre killed; no SAP injuries
> 
> 1984 Skirmish with SAP: SAP ambush, Jabulani One cadre killed, one injured
> 
> 04/01/84 Skirmish with SAP: Mamelodi One cadre killed
> 
> 03/02/84 Government buildings: Ciskei consulate, Durban Offices destroyed in explosion
> 
> 23/02/84 Economic: Escom installation, Georgetown Slight damaged caused by explosion
> 
> 29/02/84 Economic: Mandini Power Station Bomb explodes; no information SAP building: Mandini SAP station Bombed; no details
> 
> 11/03/84 Economic: Mobil fuel depot, Ermelo; Four explosions, extensive damage, five storage tanks destroyed; no injuries
> 
> 12/03/84 Skirmishes with SAP: area unknown Two SAP seriously injured
> 
> April 1984 Skirmish with SAP: De Deur Onecadre killed
> 
> 05/04/84 Government buildings: Transkei consulate in Botshabelo Explosion destroys offices
> 
> 12/05/84 Government buildings: Durban, Trust Bank; Explosion causes extensive damage to offices of Dept. Internal Affairs and Durban HQ of SA. Railways Police injured
> 
> 13/05/84 Economic: Mobil Oil Refinery, Durban; Cadres set fire to refinery in RPG.7 attack; running skirmish lasting several hours ends when car in which cadres were travelling is followed to construction site by police; all were killed along with three labourers who burned to death when paint store set alight in the battle. 4 SAP also injured.
> 
> 16/05/84 SAP personnel: Jabulani; Explosion destroys two private vehicles belonging to SAP members outside Jabulani SAP station
> 
> 18/05/84 Economic: railway near Lenasia Damaged by explosion
> 
> 06/06/84 Economic: petrol rail tankers, Merewent, Durban Four mines damage railway / defused (unclear)
> 
> 08/06/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ndwedwe Two cadres killed in running gunfight with SAP
> 
> 21/06/84 Economic: substation, Berea (Durban) Explosion damages substation, disrupts supply
> 
> 12/07/84 SAP personnel: Jabulani SAP vehicle attacked; one SAP killed, one injured
> 
> 28/07/84 Government buildings: SA Railways Police charge office, KwaMashu Attacked with hand grenades
> 
> 03/08/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ellisras area; one cadre killed Details unclear
> 
> 7/08/84 Property of government personnel: Extensive damage to Tshabalala Dry Cleaners, Soweto Economic: Glenmore, Durban Escom sub-station destroyed
> 
> 12/08/84 Government buildings: Department of Internal Affairs, Johannesburg Explosion causes minor damage
> 
> 16/08/84 SAP buildings/personnel: SAP HQ Soweto East; Roodepoort City Centre Building Two mines destroy the second and third floors of building, injure District Commander, four SAP, two civilians; R260 000 damage\
> 
> 17/08/84 Skirmish with SAP: Mapetla Cadre resisting arrest killed
> 
> 23/08/84 Government departments: DET, Booysens Explosions destroy 4th floor at 18h30
> 
> 24/08/84 Government buildings: SA Railways Police Regional offices, Dept Internal Affairs offices in Anchor Life Building Bomb explodes at 17h30; two civilians and four Railways Police injured
> 
> 03/09/84 Government buildings: Dept. Internal Affairs, Johannesburg Explosion at 16h07; four injured
> 
> 05/09/84 Economic: Escom sub-station, Rustenberg; Explosion destroys installations, disrupts power to Rustenberg and large area of Bophutatswana.
> 
> 13/09/84 Economic: Escom sub-station, Durban Limpet mines cause damage
> 
> 14/09/84 Government Buildings: Department of Community Development, Krugersdorp Bomb at 17h00 causes damage
> 
> 11/12/84 Economic: railway near Durban Explosion damages line, goods train damaged
> 
> 14/12/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ingwavuma One cadre killed, one SAP injured
> 
> 25/12/84 Skirmish with SAP: Ingwavuma Cadre killed
> 
> 1985
> 
> According to the Institute for Strategic Studies, Pretoria, there were 136 MK attacks during this year, a 209% increase compared with figures for 1984.
> 
> ??/01/85 Skirmish with SAP: Nongoma Three cadres, 1 SAP killed
> 
> ??/03/85 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Limpet mine destroys SAP vehicle; no injuries
> 
> ??/03/85 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Transvaal Two cadres killed, one captured
> 
> ??/03/85 SAP SB personnel: Tembisa Grenade attack on unnamed SB members home; no details
> 
> 22/03/85 Skirmish with SAP unit: Bushbuckridge Two cadres killed
> 
> ??/04/85 Economic: Escom sub-station, Durban Parking attendant killed
> 
> 02/05/85 Economic/ support for workers: explosion at Anglo American and Anglovaal, Johannesburg R170 thousand structural damage caused. Both had engaged in mass dismissals of mine workers
> 
> 09/05/85 SAP personnel: two grenade attacks in Pretoria townships No details
> 
> 15/05/85 SAP building & personnel: Brakpan SAP barracks Three explosions; no details
> 
> 15/05/85 Government buildings: Brakpan Commissioners court and offices of Messenger of the court Attacks on the morning of the funeral of Andries Raditsela who had died in detention
> 
> 30/05/85 SADF building: Military Medical Centre, Johannesburg Limpet mine causes structural damage
> 
> 31/05/85 SADF building/personnel: Southern Cross Fund offices Fourteen injured
> 
> ??/05/85 SAP personnel: GaRankuwa SAP member killed by suspected insurgents
> 
> ??/06/85 Government buildings: Lamontville Three limpet mines explode at Natalia Development Board
> 
> ??/06/85 SAP buildings: Umlazi SAP station Three limpet mines explode; no details
> 
> ??/06/85 Economic: Durban Escom sub-station damaged by explosion
> 
> ??/06/85 Economic/support of worker struggle: AECI offices, Johannesburg Bomb damages offices; company was involved in labour dispute
> 
> ??/06/85 SAP personnel Mmabatho: policeman who fired on crowd killed by alleged insurgents
> 
> //?06/85 Economic: Umtata Explosion destroys Transkei Development Corporation bulk fuel depot; disrupted water and power supplies
> 
> ??/06/85 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Attack on home of Rajbansi with petrol bombs and hand grenades; no injuries Government personnel: Attack on home of former Gugulethu town councillor; no details
> 
> ??/07/85 Economic: Durban Limpet mines destroy sub-station
> 
> ??/07/85 Skirmish with SAP: roadblock near East London Two cadres, one SAP killed in shootout
> 
> ??/07/85 SAP personnel: Soweto Group dubbed the Suicide Squad attacks home of two Soweto policemen
> 
> ??/07/85 Support for worker struggles: Umlazi Hand grenade damages bakery in Umlazi where workers were on strike
> 
> ??/07/85 Government personnel: hand grenade attack on former community councillor in Gugulethu
> 
> ??/08/85 Home of MP Barend Andrews attacked with hand grenade No injuries
> 
> 02/08/85 Skirmish with SAP: roadblock near Mount Ruth Two cadres, one SAP killed
> 
> 10/08/85 Economic: petrol bowser, East London fuel depot SAP defuse limpet mine
> 
> ??/10/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town; Shots fired at police patrol; two incidents of attacks on police with hand grenades; no further details
> 
> ??/10/85 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Home of SAP member attacked with hand grenade
> 
> ??/11/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town Four people including SAP officer and wife, railways policeman, killed in various hand grenade attacks; total of 20 such attacks recorded by this time say SAP.
> 
> ??/11/85 SADF personnel: Cape Town Three SADF injured in grenade attacks
> 
> ??/11/85 Economic: Central Johannesburg Building housing Institute of Bankers damaged in blast
> 
> ??/11/85 SAP personnel: Cape Town Two grenade attacks on homes of SAP personnel SAP buildings: Manenberg SAP Station Vehicles damaged in grenade attack
> 
> ??/11/85 Economic: Sasol 2 and 3 Rocket attack; three cadres killed by SAP
> 
> ??/11/85 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: Soutpansberg area Anti-tank mine explodes; four SADF, four others injured
> 
> ??/11/85 Skirmish with Bophutatswana Police: Four cadres killed, two cadres injured
> 
> ??/12/85 Economic: Bus depot Umlazi No details
> 
> 6/12/85 SAP personnel: police patrol in Soweto One SAP injured by grenade 08/12/85 SAP personnel: Chesterville Home of SAP member bombed; no details
> 
> 13/12/85 SADF personnel: troop carrier in Messina One soldier injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> ??/12/85 Skirmish with SADF: near Botswana border One SADF killed
> 
> ??/12/85 Government buildings: Chatsworth Magistrates Court; Limpet mine explodes at 18h00; structural damage
> 
> 14/12/85 Skirmish with SAP: Chiawelo One cadre killed
> 
> 17/12/85 Economic/support of industrial action: Limpet mine explodes at 03h00; damages eight buses, PUTCO Fleetline depot, Umlazi
> 
> 19/12/85 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: Wiepe area One farmer or civilian injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> 20/12/85 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: Messina Six killed in anti-tank mine explosion in game farm
> 
> 23/12/85 Cadre response to state brutality: Five civilians killed, 40 injured in Amanzimtoti shopping centre blast; attempted warning failed; Andrew Zondo hanged.
> 
> 29/12/85 Propaganda: pamphlet bomb, Durban Defused by SAP
> 
> 1986: In Parliament in February 1987, Adriaan Vlok refused to disclose the number or nature of incidents of sabotage, armed attacks and explosions that had occurred during 1986 as this was not in the interests of the safety of the Republic. According to the Institute of Strategic Studies at the University of Pretoria, there were 230 incidents of insurgency during the year, a 69,1% increase over the 136 incidents in 1985.
> 
> ??/??/86 SAP personnel: home attacked in Springs One person injured in grenade and AK attack
> 
> ??/??/86 Economic: Springs railway station Limpet mine damages building
> 
> ??/??/86 SAP personnel: Vosloorus No details
> 
> ??/01/86 SADF/ Personnel actively supporting SADF: Ellisras area near Botswana border Two killed in anti-tank mine explosion; no details
> 
> January 1986 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadre throws grenade at 3 SAP members; cadre killed; no details
> 
> 04/01/86 SADF/personnel actively assisting SADF: Stockpoort (Botswana border) Two killed and two injured in anti-tank mine explosion
> 
> 05/01/86 Skirmishes with SAP: roadblock on East London /King Williamstown road One SAP killed, one cadre killed
> 
> 04/02/86 SADF personnel: Gugulethu Four SADF injured when grenade thrown into their military vehicle
> 
> 07/01/86 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Soweto Grenade thrown at Railways policeman
> 
> 06/01/86 Skirmish with SAP: near East London One cadre killed
> 
> 08/01/86 Economic: Pretoria sub-station Damaged by explosion
> 
> 09//01/86 Economic/ SAP personnel: Durban Limpet damages substation in Jacobs, 21h15; second limpet explodes kills one SAP, injures three - five SAP (or one SAP, two engineers)
> 
> 18/01/86 Economic: substation in Westville, Durban Two limpets damage substation
> 
> 20/01/86 Economic/SAP personnel: Four limpets damage pylon near Durban 20h45; fifth probably aimed at SAP explodes later; no injuries
> 
> 24/01/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Sgt Makhulu killed in grenade attack on his home
> 
> ??/02/86 SADF personnel: Gugulethu Buffel attacked with grenade; four SADF injured slightly
> 
> 01/02/86 SAP personnel: Lamontville Grenade thrown at patrol; one SAP injured
> 
> 09/02/86 SAP personnel: UmlaziLimpet mine destroys two SAP vehicles at Umlazi SAP station when parked after returning from riot patrol; no injuries
> 
> 19/02/86 SAP personnel: Cambridge East SAP station; Explosion in toilet block near Radio Control room; no injures
> 
> February 1986 Skirmish with SAP: near Port Elizabeth; Two cadres killed, two SAP injured
> 
> February 1986 Economic: Durban Explosion at Durban sub-station; no details
> 
> 12/02/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: near Messina Bakkie detonates anti-tank mine; no injuries
> 
> 2/02/86 Skirmishes with SADF: near Alldays One SADF, one cadre killed
> 
> 16/02/86 SADF personnel: Mamelodi Casspir severely damaged by anti-tank landmine
> 
> 17/02/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Zwide Two SAP killed, two cadres killed, one arrested SAP personnel: area unknown One SAP injured when vehicle hit by 10 bullets
> 
> ??/02/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Zola, Soweto Cadre blows up two SAP, kills self with grenade
> 
> ??/02/86 Economic: De Deur Limpet causes structural damage to substation 01/03/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Port Elizabeth or Grahamstown One SAP seriously injured, cadre killed
> 
> 03/03/896 Skirmishes with SAP: Gugulethu Police execute seven cadres
> 
> 04/03/86 SAP building/personnel: John Vorster Square Two SAP members, two civilians injured in explosion on 3rd floor
> 
> 07/03/86 SAP building/personnel: Hillbrow SAP Station Limpet found and detonated by SAP
> 
> 15/03/86 Government buildings: Limpet mine explodes in front of Springs railway station, outside Indian Administration Offices; one civilian seriously injured
> 
> 17/03/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi SAP member shot; dies in hospital
> 
> 18/03/86 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Constable Sinki Vuma shot dead at home
> 
> 19/03/86 SAP personnel: limpet mine attack on SB member (no area); car destroyed member
> 
> 21/03/86 Economic: Durban Four mines explode at Escom sub-station
> 
> 26/03/86 Skirmish with SAP: Volsloorus One cadre killed when he allegedly threw grenade at SAP members
> 
> 08/04/86 Collaborators in apartheid repression: attack on home of former LP secretary in Natal, Kevin Leaf No injuries
> 
> ??/03/86 SAP Personnel: Dobsonville SAP come under fire at funeral; no details
> 
> 21/04/86 SADF / personnel actively assistingSADF: Breyten/Chrissiesmeer district Two anti-tank landmines detonate, injuring two civilians in taxi and one tractor driver
> 
> 21/04/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Alexandra Cadre attacks SAP, one seriously injured; cadre retreated unharmed
> 
> 23/04/86 Government buildings: Cala Blast at Cala post office; no injuries
> 
> 24/04/86 Government building: Meyerspark post office Explosion causes tructural damage
> 
> 27/04/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Edendale hospital Gordon Webster rescued; one civilian killed, two SAP injured
> 
> 25/05/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: farm of Colonel Koos Durr, near Davel Anti-tank miine kills two, injures eight
> 
> 26/05/86 As above: same road landmine detonated by tractor No injuries
> 
> 10/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Boshoek, 5km from Volksrust Anti-tank mine injures one person
> 
> 10/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Blomhof,near Volksrust Anti-tank mine injures two farmworkers
> 
> 14/06/86 SADF personnel: Magoos/ Why Not bars Car bomb kills three, injures 69, the majority civilians; McBride sentenced to death
> 
> 16/06/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Winterveldt: Probable anti-tank mine explosion kills three BDF troops in troop carrier
> 
> 22/06/86 Economic: fuel storage tanks, Jacobs; Limpet damages tanks Economic: liquid fuel pipeline betw. Sapref and Limpet damages pipeline Mobil Refinery near Durban
> 
> 26/06/86 SAP personnel: Soshanguve Grenade attack on SAP members home; nodetails
> 
> 27/06/86 Skirmishes with SAP: roadblock near Botswana border Four cadres killed, one SAP injured
> 
> 29/06/86 Government buildings: Alice post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 30/06/86 SAP personnel: Westville, Natal Mine explodes 03h15 on pedestrian bridge; second limpet aimed at responding SAP members explodes 15 minutes later
> 
> July 1986 Skirmish with SAP: Mdantsane After a two-hour gun battle SAP kill one cadre
> 
> 05/07/86 SAP buildings: Mowbray SAP station, CT Explosion slightly injures two SAP
> 
> 05/07/86 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: Volksrust One person injured by anti-tank landmine; no details
> 
> 05/07/86 Government personnel: Vosloorus and Katlehong; Five Development Board. officials killed in two attacks on their vehicles; two cadres killed
> 
> 06/07/86 Skirmishes with SAP: Empangeni Three cadres killed, one arrested
> 
> 10/07/86 SAP building: Silverton Explosion injures seven people
> 
> 22/07/86 SAP personnel: Katlehong One SAP killed
> 
> 26/07/86 SAP personnel: Katlehong; Cadres attack municipal police twice; both cadres killed, five police killed, 12 police injured
> 
> 30/07/86 SAP personnel: Umtata SAP station Three SAP, four civlians die , seven SAP injured in grenade and AK attack
> 
> 28/07/86 Skirmish with SAP: Nelspruit Two cadres killed
> 
> 30/07/86 SADF/Personnel actively supporting SADF: near Nelspruit Anti-tank landmine explodes: no injuries
> 
> 03/08/86 Government buildings: Lakeside post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> 09/08/86 SAP Personnel: Durban Lt Victor Raju killed in grenade attac on his home
> 
> 16/08/86 Skirmish with SAP: Eastern Tvl, near Swaziland Four cadres killed, one injured
> 
> 16/08/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: E. Tvl border area Anti-tank landmine kills five, injures two civilians
> 
> 17/08/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Stellen Rust near Nelspruit Anti-tank mine injures two civilians
> 
> 22/08/86 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Natal Grenade attack on Inkathas Winnington Sabelo; AK 47 fired at car of his wife as she entered the driveway, killing her and injuring 3 children
> 
> 24/08/86 Government personnel: Imbali Grenade attack on home of town councillor Austin Kwejama; one child killed, one child injured
> 
> 24/09/86 Government personnel/ support for community action Home of Soweto Housing Director, Del Kevin, extensively damaged by limpet mine; no injuries
> 
> 30/09/86 Skirmishes with SAP: N. Natal One SAP injured
> 
> Early Oct. 1986 SAP building: SAP station Newcastle Attacked, no details
> 
> 06/10/86 SADF/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Mbuzini, near Mozabique border Anti-tank landmiine injures six SADF members in military vehicle
> 
> 20/10/86 SAP buildings: Lamontville SAP station Limpet mine explosion outside; no injuries
> 
> 22/10/86 Personnel actively supporting SADF: two anti-tank landmine explosions Damage to property (Van Zyl)
> 
> 31/10/86 SAP personnel: Umlazi Det. W/O Seleka(?) killed in grenade attack on home
> 
> Early Nov. 1986 Economic/ support for community struggle Two offices of PUTCO bombed in Soweto after fare increase of 17,5% announced
> 
> 02 or 04/11/86 SADF/Personnel actively assisting SADF: near Nelspruit Anti-tank landmine explosion kills one woman, one child injured
> 
> 04/11/86 SADF personnel: landmine, E Transvaal One soldier on horseback killed
> 
> 10/11/86 Government buildings: Newcastle Magistrates Court Two bombs explode; 24 injuries including Magistrate and Public Prosecutor
> 
> 14/11/86 SADFl/ personnel actively assisting SADF: Alldays district Landmine injures farmer and son
> 
> 23/11/86 Government buildings: Fordsburg flats Limpet mines explode at new housing for Sowto town councillors; no injuries
> 
> ??/11/86 SAP Personnel: KTC Camp Grenade injures two SAP members
> 
> 15/12/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Barberton area Anti-tank landmine injures two SAP in SAP vehicle
> 
> 19/12/86 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Komatipoort area Anti-tank landmine injures SADF member Government personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on home of Soweto councillor; two SAP injured
> 
> 27/12/86 Skirmishes with SAP: near Messina Two SAP, three cadres killed; two cadres escape1987 Note: According to the Institute of Strategic Studies at the University of Pretoria, there were 234 incidents of insurgency during 1987; there had been 230 in 1986.1987 SAP personnel:home of Hlongwane, Mamelodi Damage to property
> 
> 1987 Government buildings: Jhbg Magistrates Court Four killed, several injured 1987 SAP buildings: Kwandebele SAP station No details
> 
> 01/01/87 SADF personnel: Alexandra National servicemen attacked; at least one injured
> 
> 08/01/86 SAP personnel: AECI plant Policeman shot at; skirmish followed inwhich two SAP and one civilian injured
> 
> 09/01/87 Support for strike action: OK Bazaars Eloff Street Bomb explodes, no injuries
> 
> 12/01/87 OK Bazaars HQ: Bomb causes extensive damage, no injures (Note: there had been a protracted strike.)
> 
> 09/01/87 SAP personnel: near KTC Riot Squad member killed, two injured by grenade thrown into their vehicle
> 
> 23/01/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Soweto Two cadres killed
> 
> 24/01/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mendu, Willowvale One TDF or Transkei police member injured
> 
> 30/01/87 SAP/SADF personnel: Alexandra Three SADF, one SAP killed in attack
> 
> 31/01/87 Government personnel: Diepmeadow; Home of town councillor Senokoane attacked; six injured including two SAP officers
> 
> 02/02/87 SAP personnel: Single Quarters, Bokomo SAP Station Two attacks with grenades; one SAP injured
> 
> 18/02/87 SADF personnel: Tladi Secondary School Grenade attack kills for SADF personnel
> 
> 19/02/87 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Grenade injures Chief Lushaba and Samuel Jamile of Inkatha
> 
> 03/03/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu Cadre shot dead by police after he allegedly fired on their patrol with an AK 47
> 
> 09/03/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu One SAP. two municipal SAP killed; one cadre possibly killed
> 
> 11/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Zone 13 Mdantsane Ciskei police confirm skirmish, no details
> 
> 11/03/87 Skirmish with SAP: New Crossroads Cadre shot dead in house
> 
> 13/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Atteridgeville Four municipal police killed, one injured
> 
> 16/03/87 SAP personnel: Kagiso Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no injuries
> 
> 17/03/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Inanda SAP raid; cadre resisted; SAP kill cadre, one woman, injure man and baby
> 
> 17/03/87 Economic: railway line between Newcastle and Johannesburg Three explosions damage line
> 
> 28/03/87 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: Josefsdal/Swaziland border area Anti-tank landmine kills four, injures one civilian
> 
> 01/04/87 SAP/SADF personnel: Mabopane or Mamelodi Grenade thrown into Hippo, three SADF killed, two injured
> 
> 01/04/87 Government personnel: Dobsonville Grenade thrown at home of Councillor Radebe; no injuries
> 
> 02/04/87 SAP personnel: Nyanga Grenade injures three SAP
> 
> 08/04/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Ventersdorp Two cadres, 1 SAP killed in shootout
> 
> 09/04/87 SAP personnel: Meadowlands Zone 10 Three SAP attacked; casualties unknown
> 
> 14/04/87 SAP personnel: Chesterfield, Durban Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no injuries
> 
> 15/04/87 SAP personnel: Umbumbulu SB officer killed by sniper, another SB injured
> 
> 20/04/87 SADF personnel: Dube station Grenade thrown at group of soldiers; casualties not reported
> 
> ??/04/87 Skirmish with SAP: Umlazi Three cadres killed, four SAP injured, one critically, in shootout
> 
> 23/04/87 SAP personnel: Bonteheuwel Grenade attack on home of SAP member No detailsPersonnel actively assisting SAP: Mitchells Plain Grenade attack on home of security guard; no detailsSAP personnel: Ravensmead Grenade attack on home of SAP member; no details
> 
> 24/04/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Umlazi Riot SAP raid; cadres resisted; three Riot SAP injured, two cadres killed
> 
> 30/04/87 SAP personnel: Osizweni, Newcastle SAP barracks Grenade attack; four SAP injured
> 
> ??/04/87 SAP personnel: KTC Seven SAP injured in grenade attack on their patrol
> 
> 04/05/87 SADF / personnel actively assisting SADF: area west of Messina; Driver killed and 10 passengers injured when truck detonates landmine
> 
> 09/05/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mamelodi One SAP, three SADF, one cadre killed
> 
> 16/05/87 SAP personnel: Newcastle; Explosion at Newcastle station waiting room; second explosion at 01h34 while SAP investigating first blast; one SAP injured
> 
> 20/05/87 Government buildings; SAP personnel: Johannesburg Magistrates Court Car bomb kills three SAP, injures four SAP, six civilians injured
> 
> 11/06/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Emdeni, Soweto SAP raid/ ambush of raiders: one cadre, one SAP killed
> 
> 12/06/87 SAP personnel: Witbank Two SAP found dead Government buildings: Athlone Magistrates Court Limpet mine explodes; no details
> 
> 15/06/87 Government personnel: Gugulethu; Grenade attack on home of councillor; four injured, two of them special constables
> 
> 16/06/87 Government personnel: Guglethu Grenade attack on councillors home; two injured
> 
> 21/06/87 SAP personnel: KTC camp Grenade attack on SAP patrol injures seven SAPs
> 
> 22/06/87 SAP personnel: KTC Two SAP, five municipal police injured in grenade attack
> 
> 12/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Athlone SAP raid; one cadre killed, four arrested
> 
> 06/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Mdantsane; SAP ambush: cadre kills two, injures three Riot Unit SAP; cadre shot dead
> 
> 08/07/87 Skirmish with SAP: Motherwell SAP crush alleged cadre and his sister to death in shack after they allegedly were fired on
> 
> 18/07/87 SAP personnel: Mamelodi East SAP member and wife injured in attack on their home
> 
> ??/07/87 Skirmish with SAP: Mdantsane Two SAP, one cadre killed in shootout
> 
> 20/07/87 SADF personnel: SADF flats, District Six Car bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> 25/07/86 SAP/SADF personnel: Pimville Grenade thrown at home; exploded outside house
> 
> 26/07/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Katlehong Cadre escaped; no details
> 
> 30/07/87 SADF personnel/ personnel actively assisting SADF: the farm Bodena owned by Danie Hough Anti-tank landmine injures three civilians
> 
> 30/07/87 SADF personnel and buildings: Car bomb explodes outside Witwatersrand Command killing one SADF, injuring 68 military personnel and civilians
> 
> ??/07/87 SAP personnel: Gugulethu Home of SAP officer attacked with grenade
> 
> 05/08/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Ntsekisa Rd, New Brighton Cadre killed in shootout
> 
> 13/08/87 SAP personnel: Emdeni SAP Sgt. injured in grenade attack on SAP van
> 
> 23/08/87 SADF personnel: Emdeni Shop frequented by SADF members attacked with grenades; no details
> 
> 24/08/87 SAP personnel: Emdeni Grenade thrown at SAP vehicle; two SAP, eight civilians injured
> 
> 27/08/87 Government personnel: Soweto; Home of former Mayor Kunene attacked; two council police killed
> 
> 30/08/87 SADF personnel: Military barracks, Dobsonville Grenade thrown at five soldiers outside barracks; estimated eight SADF members killed or injured
> 
> 02/09/87 Skirmish with SAP: Sandton SAP kill cadre after he allegedly threw a grenade at a roadblock
> 
> ??/09/87 Skirmishes with SAP: near Zimbabwe border SAP say six cadres killed in various incidents
> 
> 24/09/87 SAP personnel: Soweto 10 people including two SAP injured in grenade attack on SAP patrol
> 
> ??/09/87 SAP Personnel: Marble Hall Commander of KwaNdebele National Guard Unit and his son (also SAP officer) found shot dead by AK 47 fire
> 
> 01/10/87 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb placed outside door of Rajbansis NPP office in Lenasia explodes hours after official opening; no injuries
> 
> 17/10/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Heidedal, Bloemfontein SAP raid on house comes under fire; no details
> 
> 28/10/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Swaziland border Cadre wounded; killed SADF member who approached him
> 
> 06/11/87 SAP personnel: Khayelitsha One Special constable, two civilians killed by sniper fire
> 
> 12/11/87 Government buildings: Zola Municipal offices Two limpet mines explode, third detonated by SAP
> 
> 14/11/87 SADF personnel: Cape Town; SADF commemoration march from CT to the Castle: limpet mine explodes in bin which over 700 SAP and SADF filed past; 1 SADF injured
> 
> 18/11/87 Government buildings: Johannesburg post office Limpet mine found
> 
> 23/11/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Umlazi; SAP raid on house: two cadres and alleged collaborator killed; two SAP injured by cadres who resisted
> 
> 30/11/87 SAP buildings/personnel: Dube municipal training centre Three explosions; no injuries
> 
> 10/12/87 Skirmishes with SAP: Port Elizabeth area SAP raid on shack; heavy resistance from cadres; SAP drove Casspir over shack, killing four
> 
> 12/12/87 SAP personnel: Soweto Group of SAP fired on by cadres in car; two SAP killed, four injured
> 
> ??/12/87 SAP personnel: Nyanga Group of five Special Constables come under fire; one killed1988 1988 SAP personnel: ambush in Emdeni, Soweto No information
> 
> January 1988 SAP personnel: attack on police in Kliptown No information
> 
> 25/01/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Ugie; roadblock Cadres wound 1 SAP, retreat safely
> 
> 25/01/88 SAP personnel: Kokstad; Limpet exploded at Kokstad Mens Club opposite Kokstad SAP station; frequented by SAP; building, two vehicles damaged
> 
> 27/01/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadres open fire on SAP vehicle; three SAP, one civilian injured
> 
> 01/02/88 Skirmishes with SAP: ? Transkei; roadblock Cadres attempted to resist; three killed, one injured by Transkei police
> 
> 02/02/88 Skirmishes with SAP:? near Mount Fletcher Cadre killed in skirmish: no details
> 
> 06/02/88 SAP personnel: East London One SAP killed in attack; no details
> 
> 12/02/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Municipal police guarding installation attacked; two injured
> 
> 12/02/88 Personnel actively assisting SAP: Johannesburg; Cadre opens fire on car driven by ex-Rhodesian soldier, now private security firm official; details on injuries unclear
> 
> 01/03/88 SADF personnel: Benoni Explosion causes extensive damage to bus transporting SAAF personnel; no details
> 
> 07/03/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Queenstown SAP raid; cadre resisted, wounded six SAP; cadre and civilian killed by SAP
> 
> 08/03/88 SAP personnel: Phiri Hall SAP mess Prolonged attack kills one SAP, wounds 10 SAP
> 
> 14/03/88 Government building: Johannesburg City Hall Bomb explodes at; no injuries
> 
> 17/03/88 SAP personnel: Krugersdorp magistrates court and adjacent SAP Station Two SADF, one civilian killed; 20 injured in car bomb court and adjacent SAP station; plan to prevent civilian injuries failed
> 
> 18/03/88 SAP personnel: Atteridgeville Cadres attack tavern frequented by SAP; three SAP killed
> 
> 25/03/88 Skirmishes with SADF: Batavia, Far Northern Transvaal Three cadres killed
> 
> 27/03/88 SAP/SADF personnel: Pietersburg; Antheas Club, frequented by SAP and SADF, slightly damaged by limpet placed in back garden; no injuries
> 
> 28/03/88 Skirmishes with SADF: island on Mutale river Four cadres killed, one injured
> 
> ??/03/88 Economic: Fort Jackson electrical sub-station Three limpet mines cause damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/04/88 SAP building: attack on municipal police training centre No details
> 
> 09/04/88 Government buildings: Atteridgeville Development Board canteen Limpet explodes nearby; no injuries
> 
> 12/04/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Mpumalanga township; SAP cornered cadre who killed self and two SAP with grenade; trapped second cadre who resisted: cadre killed one SAP and three civilians wounded in crossfire
> 
> 15/04/88 Government buildings: Atteridgeville Municipal offices Limpet mine explodes; no details
> 
> 15/04/88 Explosion outside Pretoria Sterland cinema One cadre killed, one civilian injured According to an ANC official in Lusaka, the intended target was a nearby government building; the bomb exploded prematurely
> 
> 22/04/88 SAP personnel: Soweto Cadre ambushes municipal police vehicle, wounds four SAP, one civilian
> 
> 25/04/88 SAP personnel: Newcastle Sgt JM Mazibuku killed at bus stop
> 
> 01/05/88 SAP personnel: Cape Town; Special Guard Unit vehicle attacked No injuries
> 
> 04/05/88 SAP personnel / buildings: Kagiso SAP Single Quarters Limpet mine explodes against wall; no details
> 
> 10/05/88 SAP personnel: Mamelodi Grenade attack on SAP members home; child killed
> 
> 14/05/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Newcastle SAP raid home of cadre; cadre resisted but was killed
> 
> 24/05/88 SAP personnel: Germiston station Cadre opened fire on SAP at station; killed when SAP returned fire; three civilians injured in crossfire
> 
> 03/06/88 SADF buildings / personnel: SA Irish Regiment HQ, Anderson St, Johannesburg Explosion; no details
> 
> 03/06/88 SAP personnel / buildings: Explosion outside Standard Bank, Roodepoort during lunch hour kills 4, injures 18 civilians According to an ANC official in Lusaka, the target had not been civilians but an SAP station nearby; no details on what operational difficulties caused this incident.
> 
> 20/06/88 SAP personnel: Mdanstane W/O Swelindawo of Ciskei police injured in explosion at his home
> 
> 29/06/88 SADF personnel: cafe in Poynton building frequented by SADF and Prisons officials Explosion injures two SADF, two Prisons personnel, 13 civilians
> 
> 05/07/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Gugulethu Police raid; cadre resisted for 3 hours; shot dead
> 
> 12/07/88 Landmine incident - no details
> 
> 14/07/88 Skirmishes with SADF: Kruger National Park; follow-up operation after 12/07 landmine Four cadres killed
> 
> 16/07/88 SAP personnel: Nyanga Cadre fires on SAP vehicle; one civilian killed, one injured SAP return fire; cadre wounded
> 
> 17/07/88 SAP personnel: Soweto highway Cadre opens fire on SAP vehicle from back of bakkie; two SAP injured
> 
> 22/07/88 Government personnel: Soweto Grenade attack on home of Soweto Council personnel manager, BE Qakisa; no details
> 
> 23/07/88 SAP personnel: Pinetown Cadre wounded SAP member; no details
> 
> 26/07/88 Government personnel: Soweto Three grenade attacks on homes of Administration Board employees( P. Legare, Mr Naledi, Mr Gumede); no details
> 
> ??/07/88 Collaborators in apartheid represssion: Lenasia Explosion outside home of member of Presidents Council, Dr Ismail Jajbhay; no injuries
> 
> 03/08/88 SADF building and personnel: Wits Command Car bomb explodes; no injuriesSkirmishes with SAP: Bridgewater area Five cadres killed in two incidents
> 
> 04/08/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Wild COast hotel SAP raid; one cadre killed, one escaped
> 
> 08/08/88 Skirmishes with SAP: near Palala river No details
> 
> 19/08/88 SADF buildings/personnel: The Castle, Cape Town Mini-limpet mine explodes within Castle grounds; no details
> 
> 20/08/88 Government personnel: Duncan Village Grenade attack on home of mayor, Eddie Makeba; extensive damage; no injuries
> 
> ??/08/88 Government buildings: Westville Post Office Mini-limpet explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb goes off at Laudium home of Pretoria municipal election candidate; no injuries
> 
> 22/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Explosion at the home of municipal election candidate SD Goolam injures four SAP, two guards, one civilian
> 
> ??/09/88 Three limpet mines in Lenasia explode at the offices of the Lenasia bus service, at the home of the Lenasia Management Committee, and the offices of the House of Delegates; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Government buildings: King Williamstown Magistrates Court Bomb explodes, no injuries
> 
> 02/09/88 Government buildings: Standerton post office Limpets discovered
> 
> 03/09/88 Skirmishes with SAP: Molweni, Durban Cadre fires on SAP from house; cadre killed, four injured
> 
> 10/09/88 SAP building/personnel: Moroka SAP Station barracks No details on results of explosion
> 
> 10/09/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Mini-limpet placed under basin next to back door of Lenasia HOD candidate, Mrs Ebrahim; no details
> 
> 19/09/88 SAP building & personnel: Benoni Car bomb explodes in flats 100m from SAP station; two civilians injured
> 
> ??/09/88 SAP buildings & personnel: Woodstock Police Station Mini-limpet explodes, no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 SAP Personnel: Soweto Home of municipal policeman attacked, child injured
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Redhill Post Office Bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Collaborators in apartheid repression: Bomb damages campaign HQ of a Wentworth municipal candidate in Durban
> 
> ??/10/88 Government personnel Municipal councillor and assistant escape injury when hand grenades thrown at them in Thokoza
> 
> ??/10/88 Explosion at KwaThema civic centre used as polling point in municipal elections; baby killed, four people injured
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Magistrates Courts at Wynberg (Johannesburg), Bishop Lavis, and Stellenbosch Explosions at these three places cause no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Buildings: Woodstock Police Station Bomb causes damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Personnel: Tembisa police barracks Limpet mine explodes, injures four SAP
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP Buildings & personnel: near Alexandra Municipal Police offices Limpet mine causes extensive damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Government personnel: Wattville and Thokoza: Homes of municipal candidates attacked with hand grenades; no injuries Tumahole; Limpet mine explodes at homes of two councillors; no injuries Gompo Town; Hand grenade attack on home of deputy mayor; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP buildings & personnel: Katlehong Municipal Police barracks Mini-limpet explodes, no details
> 
> ??/10/88 SAP personnel: Potchefstroom: building housing Security Branch Bomb explodes, at least one SAP injury
> 
> ??/11/88 Government buildings: Port Elizabeth Post Office Limpet mine explodes, no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government buildings: Boksburg Receiver of Revenue offices Limpet mine explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government offices: Brakpan Dept. Home Affairs Limpet mine causes damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Government buildings: Cape Two municipal buildings, Magistrates Court in Paarl. Bombs explode; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Economic: Sandton Eskom substation Limpet mine explodes
> 
> ??/10/88 Government buildings: Diepmeadow Mini-limpet damages offices, no injuries1989 ??/??89 SAP personnel: Jabulani, SowetoMine detonates on vehicle; no details
> 
> ??/??89 SAP personnel: attack in Diepkloof Unnamed SAP member killed by AK fire
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic: Post Office, King Williamstown No details Economic: Railways, Wilsonia, (E Cape) No details Economic : Mount Ruth railway station, Mdantsane No details
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic/SAP personnel: Glenwood, Durban Escom sub-station damaged by explosion; SAP defuse second bomb nearby
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic: Sandhurst Explosion at Escom sub-station
> 
> ??/01/89 Collaborators in apartheid repression:Benoni Limit mine explodes at home of the chair of the Ministers Council in the House of Delegates extensive damage no injuries
> 
> ??/01/89 Economic/military: Ciskei Explosion at aircraft factory; no injuries; no further details
> 
> ??/01/89 SAP building/personnel: Katlehong Municipal Police Station Two municipal police killed in grenade attack
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP building: municipal police barracks, Soweto Structural damage; 4 SAP injured
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP personnel: parade in Katlehong One municipal constable killed, nine injured
> 
> ??/02/89 SAP personnel: Col. D. Dlamini, commander of Katlehong SAP Station Limpet explodes at his home; no details
> 
> ??/03/89 SADF buildings: Natal Command HQ Explosion; no injuries
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings/personnel: SAP HQ Durban Explosion at single quarters; no details
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings: Yeoville SAP Station Bomb explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP buildings: SAP station, Durban No injuries in explosion
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP Outpost: Katlehong Five special constables injured
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP personnel: Thokoza Two municipal police injured when grenades thrown at councillors home
> 
> ??/04/89 Government personnel: Thokoza Grenade thrown at home of Councillor Abram Mzizi; no details
> 
> ??/04/89 SAP personnel: Single quarters No details
> 
> ??/04/89 Economic: Nigel post office Explosion; no injuries
> 
> ??/05/89 SADF installation: Klippan Radar Station Attack by large group of guerillas using mortars; no injuries reported
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Duduza Limpet explodes under SAP vehicle; four civilians injured
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Tsakane Limpet explodes under vehicle outside SAP members home
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Tsakane Grenade thrown at SAP patrol; no details
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Soweto Limpet explodes in rubbish bin outside home of SAP member
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: KwaThema SAP station Bomb shatters window of dining hall
> 
> ??/06/89 SAP personnel: Ratanda SAP Single Quarters Limpet mine explodes; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/89 Collaborators in apartheid repression Limpet mine at home of Boetie Abramjee LP MP; no details
> 
> ??/08/89 Armed propaganda Grenade explodes at Labour Party polling station, Bishop Lavis
> 
> ??/08/89 SAP building/personnel: Brixton Flying Squad HQ Attacked with hand grenades and AKs; no injuries reported
> 
> ??/08/89 SAP personnel: Lt-Col. Frank Zwane; Former liaison officer for SAP, Soweto; Zwane and two sons injured in grenade attack ??/08/89 SAP building: Athlone SAP Station Explosion; no details
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP equipment/personnel: Duduza Limpet mine on SAP vehicle: no details
> 
> ??/09/89 Government buildings: municipal offices, Alexandra No information
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP personnel: patrol ambushed, Katlehong No information
> 
> ??/09/89 SAP building: Mamelodi SAP station Mini-limpet explodes outside; SAP vehicle damaged
> 
> APPENDIX FIVEARMED ACTIONS FOR WHICH TARGET CATEGORY AND/OR RESPONSIBILITY IS UNCERTAIN
> 
> Please note:This list includes all incedents we have found in press reports and from SAIRR annual surveys which cannot be classified according to the target categories used in the appendix headed "list of known MK operations". In addition, we are uncertain as to whether these attacks were carried out by bona fide MK cadres. Some appear to be the result of operationla difficulties; others very probably "flase flag" operations.07/03/77 Pretoria restaurant destroyed by bomb - no details25/11/77 Bomb explodes at Carlton Centre, Johannesburg; 14 injured. 3
> 
> 0/11/77 Bomb explodes on Pretoria boundtrain
> 
> 14/12/77 Bomb explodes in Benoni station 22/12/77 Unexploded bomb found in OK bazaars, Roodepoort
> 
> ??/02/78 It is reported that an unexploded bomb "capable of destroying 22 storey building found in Johannesburg office block"
> 
> ??/02/81 Bomb blast in Durban shopping centre; two injuries
> 
> 26/06/81 Durban Cenotaph: 2 bombs explode
> 
> 26/07/81 Two bombs extensively damage motor vehicle firms in central Durban, 05h50 and 06h10; three injuries
> 
> 06/08/81 Bomb explodes in East London shopping complex minutes before rush hour; no details
> 
> 08/08/81 Bomb explodes in Port Elizabeth shopping centre in similar manner to East London bomb
> 
> ??/12/82 Southern Free State Administration Board, Bloemfontein; blast leaves one dead, 70 injured
> 
> 12/02/83 Free State Administration Board offices; bomb injures 76 people
> 
> 12/03/83 Bomb on railway coach on Johannesburg bound passenger train
> 
> 13/05/83 Explosive device (37kg of explosives in gas cylinder) found by SAP under bridge on Southern Freeway, Durban; defused
> 
> 03/04/84 Car bomb at Victoria Embankment, Durban, kills three civilians, injures 20 civilians Note: According to the SAIRR, two of those killed were Daya Rengasami and his wife Navi. He had been a member of the SA Students Organisation and the BPC. The ANC in Lusaka denied an SABC report that it had claimed responsibility; other reports claimed that the ANC had prepared a statement on the blast which was held back once it emerged that the Rengasamis were casualties of the bomb. Rajbansi said he believed his offices nearby had been the intended target of the bomb. The investigating officer was Capt. Andrew Taylor of the SB who is one of the accused in the Mxenge trial; he may be able to supply more details.
> 
> 08/04/84 Arson attack at Hermansberg German Mission, Natal; extensive damage to vehicles and farming equipment
> 
> ??/08/85 Three limpet mines explode in department stores in Durban, causing limited damage and no injuries
> 
> ??/08/85 Bomb explodes in night club at an Umlazi hotel; 30 children injured
> 
> 27/09/85 Limpet mines damage basement of OK Bazaars
> 
> (17h00 and early hours of 28/09), Smith Street; Game Stores (17h30), Checkers (17h30), all in central Durban Limpet mine defused in Spar, 18h30, central Durban
> 
> ??/10/85 Home of Umlazi headmaster attacked with hand grenade. Limpet mines found at school in Durban (no details on area)
> 
> ??/11/85 Building housing Institute of Bankers in central Johannesburg damaged in blast
> 
> ??/11/85 Hand grenade explodes at Barclays National Bank branch, Woodstock
> 
> ??/12/85 Grenade attack on tourist kombi in central Durban; no details
> 
> 21/12/85 Limpet mine attached to minibus injures 8 or 13 civilians
> 
> ??/02/86 Hand grenade explodes in Transkei minister's official car; no details
> 
> 10/02/86 Large bomb defused by SAP in Amanzimtoti 200m from where the December 1985 blast (for which Andrew Zondo was hanged) took place.
> 
> 17/03/86 Mini-limpet discovered at Afrikaans high school at Elsburg, Germiston; police detonate limpet
> 
> 19/03/86 Bomb blast inside wall of Springs New Apostolic Church
> 
> 10/04/86 Limpet mine at Braamfontein station; 1 person killed, 4 injured
> 
> 18/04/86 Bomb explodes in casino of Wild Coast Holiday Inn; 2 civilians killed, 1 injured Note: the ANC denied responsibility for this attack.
> 
> 01/05/86 Two grenades thrown at the home of Mr Klein, principal of Wentworth Primary School. Klein says he is not politically involved. He was a police reservist some time ago. Klein and wife both injured.
> 
> 07/05/86 Benmore Gardens Shopping Centre, Sandton: bomb causes extensive damage, no injuries
> 
> ??/05/86 SAP say a 15kg bomb was found under a car in downtown Durban; defused
> 
> 22/06/86 Limpet mine explodes at 01h45 outside Copper Shop, West St, Durban
> 
> 24/06/86 Explosion at 14h00 injures 16 civilians at a Wimpy Bar, Rissik Street ? Outside President Hotel, Johannesburg; explosion at 14h26 seriously injures five civilians
> 
> 28/06/86 Queenstown shopping centre; explosion just before 12h00 injures two civilians
> 
> ??/06/86 Bomb explodes at Jabulani Amphitheatre, Soweto; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/86 Ten people killed in explosion in minibus in Bophutatswana
> 
> ??/06/86 Limpet mine explodes in Queenstown shopping centre; one child injured
> 
> ??/06/86 Limpet mine explodes in Johannesburg restaurant, injuring 17 people
> 
> 01/07/86 Explosion outside Carlton Hotel injures 8 civilians
> 
> 04/07/86 Limpet mine explodes outside Checkers supermarket in Silverton; 20 civilians injured
> 
> 01/09/86 Pick and Pay supermarket Montclair, Durban; bomb injures 1 civilian
> 
> 07/09/86 The Durban holiday home for underprivileged children escaped unscathed after a car bomb blast nearby
> 
> ??/09/86 Mini-limpet explodes in bar of Devonshire Hotel injuring three civilians (this was a popular venue for Wits students)
> 
> ??/09/86 Grenade thrown into crowded night club in Edenpark (Alberton)
> 
> 03/01/87 Corner Jeppe/Delvers St, Johannesburg; limpet mine injures three civilians
> 
> 05/02/87 Explosion at bus shelter outside Groote Schuur estate; 1 civilian slightly injured
> 
> ??/02/87 Limpet mine causes damage to a shop in Matatiele (Transkei)
> 
> ??/04/87 Bomb explodes in a shop in centre of Newcastle; no injuries
> 
> 03/04/87 Car park of Came Arcade shopping centre: limpet mine injures three civilians
> 
> 16/04/87 Parking area of Newcastle supermarket: explosion injures two civilians
> 
> 05/05/87 Johannesburg Civic Centre: two mini-limpets explode, no injuries
> 
> 19/05/87 Carlton Centre; explosion; no details
> 
> 08/07/87 Bar of Village Main Hotel, Johannesburg: limpet mine explodes at 11h12; no details
> 
> 28/09/87 Standard Bank arena: two bombs explode, no injuries
> 
> ??/04/88 Bomb explodes at Johannesburg City Hall; no injuries
> 
> 19/04/88 Explosion at private office block less than 100m from Parliament. Back entrance destroyed, branch of Santambank seriously damaged
> 
> 25/05/88 Grenade attack on Sofasonke Party rally in Soweto; two killed, 38 injured Note: an ANC spokesperson blamed "armed political renegades" for carrying out attacks which were then blamed on the ANC, and denied knowledge of this attack.
> 
> 26/05/88 Outside African Eagle Building, Pretoria: limpet mine injures four civilians Outside Ruth Arndt Early Learning Centre, Pretoria: limpet mine detonates during lunch hour (target may have been SADF offices, Proes St)
> 
> 28/05/88 Explosive device at bottom of platform staircase at Johannesburg railway station: - 1 civilian injured
> 
> 05/06/88 Bomb detonated while train was standing at Saulsville railway station
> 
> 22/06/88 Amusement arcade in Winning Side Arcade, Johannesburg: limpet mine kills ten civilians
> 
> 26/06/88 Papagallo Restaurant, East London: limpet mine discovered and defused
> 
> ??/06/88 Bomb blast near Soweto's Inhlanzani station; no injuries
> 
> ??/06/88 Mini-limpet mine explodes at Pretoria snack bar, injuring 18 people 09/07/88 Outside Johannesburg Cambrians hockey club: limpet mine explodes outside; no details
> 
> 29/07/88 Bus stop cnr. Victoria/Odendaal Streets, Germiston: limpet mine injures one civilian
> 
> 30/07/88 Wimpy Bar, Benoni Plaza: limpet mine explodes at lunch hour; 1 civilian killed, 57 injured
> 
> ??/07/88 Two explosions at a meeting of Sofasonke party; no injuries
> 
> 05/08/88 Morula Sun Casino: limpet mine discovered and suppressed; minor damage
> 
> 13/08/88 Hyde Park Shopping Centre: explosion injures three civilians
> 
> 23/08/88 Wimpy Bar, Oxford St, E London: explosion at lunch hour injures 23 civilians
> 
> 24/08/88 Limpet mine discovered outside Wimpy Bar, Standerton: limpet mine discovered; dragged into street and detonated; no details
> 
> ??/08/88 Powerful explosion at a bus terminus used by black people; no injuries
> 
> ??/09/88 Bomb explodes at discothËque in Hillbrow injuring 19 people
> 
> ??/09/88 Limpet mine explosion at Vinderbijl Square bus terminus in Johannesburg injures 19 people
> 
> ??/09/88 Hand grenade thrown at home of Allan Hendrickse, leader of the Labour Party, from a moving car
> 
> 02/09/88 Outside a shop on the corner of Smith and Fenton Streets, Durban: limpet mine explodes at 17h30; two civilians injured
> 
> 07/09/88 Basement of North Park Plaza Shopping Centre: explosion kills one civilian
> 
> 08/09/88 Grenade thrown into the home of couple who did not join a strike (Mr and Mrs Modiko); child injured
> 
> 21/09/88 Vanderbijlpark bus terminal: explosion after 17h00 injures 14 civilians
> 
> ??/09/88 Bomb under a car in parking lot of East London hotel explodes after area cleared; no injuries
> 
> ??/10/88 Limpet mine explodes at central Johannesburg bus terminus, injuring four people
> 
> ??/10/88 Car bomb explosion outside a Witbank shopping centre; two killed, 42 injured
> 
> ??/11/88 Explosion at Lenasia civic centre; no injuries
> 
> ??/11/88 Explosion damages section of railway line on outskirts of Durban; no injuries
> 
> ??/12/88 Two explosions in Bisho result in damage to garage and shop; one minor injury
> 
> ??/12/88 Five people, one an SAP member, killed in Soweto; police said an AK 47 was used indicating that the ANC was responsible
> 
> ??/02/88 12 civilians injured in a blast at Wits Medical Command administration building in Braamfontein. The head of SAP public relations (Brig. Herman Stadler) claims that the ANC was responsible and had carried out the attack for propaganda purposes; this was proved by the fact that newspapers had received an early tip-off, he said.
> 
> ??/07/89 Bomb at JG Strijdom hospital; no details
> 
> ??/10/89 Bomb explodes outside BP centre, Cape Town and at a Woodstock garage a few minutes later
> 
> ??/11/89 Bombs at First National Bank ATM at Berlin railway station, King WIlliams Town
> 
> List Of MK Operations - The O Malley Archives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included in that listing are a number of suspected false flag operations. I wonder how many so called "Palestinian terrorist attacks" were really false flag operations to give the Zionist regime an excuse to go bomb some civilians in Gaza?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many times the civilian death toll in Gaza was greatly exaggerated since Hamas only allows certain media in Gaza. How can we get an accurate response if Hamas only allows the media they choose to report from Gaza? Geez, I wonder why they do that. Could it be that they are afraid of the truth being exposed ??
> Israel on the other hand allows all media to enter Israel, even the rabid anti - Israeli media.
> 
> All of the 'Palestinian' (only the word 'Palestinian' should be between apostrophes)  terror attacks were real, unless you can prove otherwise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Hasbara lie:
> Israeli army deliberately targeting news professionals - Reporters Without Borders
> Journalists lives on the line in Gaza conflict - Reporters Without Borders
> 
> Also Israel practices an extreme form of information censorship Censorship in Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


What lie ? Hamas only allows certain media to come into Gaza and they control ALL the Gaza media. You can only imagine the immense propaganda they make their viewers watch.


----------



## aris2chat

fanger said:


> Israel said they were legal when they enforced one on Gaza, Are they at War?



Israel is preventing illegal arms from reaching a terrorist group.  They have the right to protect themselves.  The only arms legal is for PA police.  Rockets, mortars, grenades, AK47s, etc are not permitted.  They are weapons of war and too often used to attack Israel or Israelis.

There is no prevention of legal items.  When there is fighting trucks do not enter the area.  As long as Hamas keep the ceasefire truck with supplies are able to deliver their good to the crossings.
Hamas has prevented good from being delivered within G.  They let items expire.  They take it they want or need for tunnels and such.
Items are unloaded at a delivery point, from then on it is hamas that controls the delivery.

The blockade is for weapons and items that can be used to make weapons.  It is legal.

Firing on Israel is not legal.  Tunneling into Israel is not legal.  Kidnapping Israelis from Israel is not legal.  Attacking, trying to kill, Israelis or anyone in Israel is not legal.


----------



## P F Tinmore

aris2chat said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel said they were legal when they enforced one on Gaza, Are they at War?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is preventing illegal arms from reaching a terrorist group.  They have the right to protect themselves.  The only arms legal is for PA police.  Rockets, mortars, grenades, AK47s, etc are not permitted.  They are weapons of war and too often used to attack Israel or Israelis.
> 
> There is no prevention of legal items.  When there is fighting trucks do not enter the area.  As long as Hamas keep the ceasefire truck with supplies are able to deliver their good to the crossings.
> Hamas has prevented good from being delivered within G.  They let items expire.  They take it they want or need for tunnels and such.
> Items are unloaded at a delivery point, from then on it is hamas that controls the delivery.
> 
> The blockade is for weapons and items that can be used to make weapons.  It is legal.
> 
> Firing on Israel is not legal.  Tunneling into Israel is not legal.  Kidnapping Israelis from Israel is not legal.  Attacking, trying to kill, Israelis or anyone in Israel is not legal.
Click to expand...

 The only arms legal is for PA police.​
Could you quote that law?


----------



## montelatici

Let's look at the legal opinion.  

"National liberation movements and governments have opposing views of wars of national liberation. National liberation movements view their armed challenge to the established government as a “just war”; indeed, they view it as a legitimate exercise of a right to revolution, waged to achieve the right of the people they represent to self-determination. Conversely, governments view challenges to their authority as the acts of terrorists and criminals, seeking to destroy public order and, ultimately, territorial integrity, and, in general, they attempt to deal with such violence under domestic criminal or martial law. While a number of states have accepted that national liberation movements have the proper authority to resort to the use of force to achieve self-determination and that their conflicts are lawful, this view is not universally accepted. These conflicts involve the use of force by nonstate actors and so they challenge the statecentric international law paradigm. However,* wars of national liberation have been explicitly accommodated by international humanitarian law since 1977 through the adoption of Additional Protocol I to the Geneva Conventions of 1949. Article 1(4) of Additional Protocol I provides that international armed conflict situations include armed conflicts in which peoples are fighting against colonial domination, alien occupation, and against racist regimes in the exercise of their right of self-determination. *Article 96(3) of Additional Protocol I also provides a mechanism whereby national liberation movements can agree to apply, and be bound by, Additional Protocol I. This amendment to the legal framework, driven by pressure from developing countries and national liberation movements, has been viewed as an important political victory for peoples seeking self-determination. However, despite these amendments, the legal framework has shown itself to be weak and limited in scope. States have also proven themselves to be unwilling to apply the current legal regime except in an ad hoc and unpredictable manner."


International Law and Wars of National Liberation - International Relations - Oxford Bibliographies


----------



## montelatici

Regarding Israeli reprisals:

"Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.
Prohibition of reprisals


Article 20 [ Link ] -- Prohibition of reprisals

Reprisals against the persons and objects protected by this Part are prohibited."

https://www.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl...t&documentId=0D8292177AFD9AD0C12563CD0051D8B7


----------



## RoccoR

montelatici,  et al,

I don't understand?



montelatici said:


> Regarding Israeli reprisals:
> 
> "Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.
> Prohibition of reprisals
> 
> 
> Article 20 [ Link ] -- Prohibition of reprisals
> 
> Reprisals against the persons and objects protected by this Part are prohibited."
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl...t&documentId=0D8292177AFD9AD0C12563CD0051D8B7


*(COMMENT)*

How are you relating this to the boycott?

v/r
R


----------



## montelatici

No Rocco, the reprisals the laws of war are concerned with are military reprisals.


----------



## aris2chat

RoccoR said:


> montelatici,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand?
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Israeli reprisals:
> 
> "Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.
> Prohibition of reprisals
> 
> 
> Article 20 [ Link ] -- Prohibition of reprisals
> 
> Reprisals against the persons and objects protected by this Part are prohibited."
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl...t&documentId=0D8292177AFD9AD0C12563CD0051D8B7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> How are you relating this to the boycott?
> 
> v/r
> R
Click to expand...


You trying to actually understand monty python?
Hamas is not protecting the population of gaza, but use them to increase outrage and incentivize more terrorist.
Palestinians use UN and HR for their own convenience and reject them just as often when it does not suit their ambitions.
They don't want to play by the rules but hide behind it when it might help them.

When Israel is fired on, they have the right to fire on those sites they were attacked from, or on the terrorist and the leaders that approved, planned, ordered and supplied materials for the attack.

Israel goes to greater measures to avoid civilian casualties than more other countries do.  They have done more to help palestinians than their arab brothers, beside throwing money down the palestinian drain.
Isael's first responsibility is for it's citizens.  It always have to protect and secure it's safety.  Terrorists and militants don't take care to avoid civilians, they make a point of targeting them.

.......and Monty want to speak about the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts?  What about the Israeli victims attacked in Israel by hamas?


----------



## montelatici

aris2chat said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand?
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Israeli reprisals:
> 
> "Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.
> Prohibition of reprisals
> 
> 
> Article 20 [ Link ] -- Prohibition of reprisals
> 
> Reprisals against the persons and objects protected by this Part are prohibited."
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl...t&documentId=0D8292177AFD9AD0C12563CD0051D8B7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> How are you relating this to the boycott?
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You trying to actually understand monty python?
> Hamas is not protecting the population of gaza, but use them to increase outrage and incentivize more terrorist.
> Palestinians use UN and HR for their own convenience and reject them just as often when it does not suit their ambitions.
> They don't want to play by the rules but hide behind it when it might help them.
> 
> When Israel is fired on, they have the right to fire on those sites they were attacked from, or on the terrorist and the leaders that approved, planned, ordered and supplied materials for the attack.
> 
> Israel goes to greater measures to avoid civilian casualties than more other countries do.  They have done more to help palestinians than their arab brothers, beside throwing money down the palestinian drain.
> Isael's first responsibility is for it's citizens.  It always have to protect and secure it's safety.  Terrorists and militants don't take care to avoid civilians, they make a point of targeting them.
> 
> .......and Monty want to speak about the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts?  What about the Israeli victims attacked in Israel by hamas?
Click to expand...



It is amazing the response one gets just by posting International Law. You are rambling on from a Zionist point of view, but here are my comments.

Palestinians are striving for national liberation.  The organizations they create to pursue national liberation is their business. 

Israel does not do any more or less to avoid civilian casualties.  Many are of the opinion that killing Palestinian women and children in large numbers is a tactic used by Israel in an attempt to terrorize the Palestinians into submission to their rule.  

To say that the Israelis have or helping the Palestinians is so ludicrous, it really does not deserve an answer. Colonizing Palestine did not help the Palestinians in any way, quite the contrary.

If the Palestinians deliberately kill Israeli civilians they are as guilty as the Israelis of war crimes.  But, the principle of proportionality, goes against Israel.

"The principle of proportionality in attack is also contained in Protocol II and Amended Protocol II to the Convention on Certain Conventional Weapons.[6]  In addition, under the Statute of the International Criminal Court, “intentionally launching an attack in the knowledge that such attack will cause incidental loss of life or injury to civilians or damage to civilian objects … which would be clearly excessive in relation to the concrete and direct overall military advantage anticipated” constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts."


Customary IHL - Rule 14. Proportionality in Attack


----------



## fanger

aris2chat said:


> Firing on Israel is not legal.  Tunneling into Israel is not legal.  Kidnapping Israelis from Israel is not legal.  Attacking, trying to kill, Israelis or anyone in Israel is not legal.


But when israel does all of these things, they believe it to be not only Legal, but moral too?


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel said they were legal when they enforced one on Gaza, Are they at War?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is preventing illegal arms from reaching a terrorist group.  They have the right to protect themselves.  The only arms legal is for PA police.  Rockets, mortars, grenades, AK47s, etc are not permitted.  They are weapons of war and too often used to attack Israel or Israelis.
> 
> There is no prevention of legal items.  When there is fighting trucks do not enter the area.  As long as Hamas keep the ceasefire truck with supplies are able to deliver their good to the crossings.
> Hamas has prevented good from being delivered within G.  They let items expire.  They take it they want or need for tunnels and such.
> Items are unloaded at a delivery point, from then on it is hamas that controls the delivery.
> 
> The blockade is for weapons and items that can be used to make weapons.  It is legal.
> 
> Firing on Israel is not legal.  Tunneling into Israel is not legal.  Kidnapping Israelis from Israel is not legal.  Attacking, trying to kill, Israelis or anyone in Israel is not legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only arms legal is for PA police.​
> Could you quote that law?
Click to expand...






 Geneva conventions and UN charter


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Let's look at the legal opinion.
> 
> "National liberation movements and governments have opposing views of wars of national liberation. National liberation movements view their armed challenge to the established government as a “just war”; indeed, they view it as a legitimate exercise of a right to revolution, waged to achieve the right of the people they represent to self-determination. Conversely, governments view challenges to their authority as the acts of terrorists and criminals, seeking to destroy public order and, ultimately, territorial integrity, and, in general, they attempt to deal with such violence under domestic criminal or martial law. While a number of states have accepted that national liberation movements have the proper authority to resort to the use of force to achieve self-determination and that their conflicts are lawful, this view is not universally accepted. These conflicts involve the use of force by nonstate actors and so they challenge the statecentric international law paradigm. However,* wars of national liberation have been explicitly accommodated by international humanitarian law since 1977 through the adoption of Additional Protocol I to the Geneva Conventions of 1949. Article 1(4) of Additional Protocol I provides that international armed conflict situations include armed conflicts in which peoples are fighting against colonial domination, alien occupation, and against racist regimes in the exercise of their right of self-determination. *Article 96(3) of Additional Protocol I also provides a mechanism whereby national liberation movements can agree to apply, and be bound by, Additional Protocol I. This amendment to the legal framework, driven by pressure from developing countries and national liberation movements, has been viewed as an important political victory for peoples seeking self-determination. However, despite these amendments, the legal framework has shown itself to be weak and limited in scope. States have also proven themselves to be unwilling to apply the current legal regime except in an ad hoc and unpredictable manner."
> 
> 
> International Law and Wars of National Liberation - International Relations - Oxford Bibliographies







 So all Israel does is LEGAL according to your link.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Regarding Israeli reprisals:
> 
> "Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.
> Prohibition of reprisals
> 
> 
> Article 20 [ Link ] -- Prohibition of reprisals
> 
> Reprisals against the persons and objects protected by this Part are prohibited."
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl...t&documentId=0D8292177AFD9AD0C12563CD0051D8B7







 Try again and stop manipulating


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici,  et al,
> 
> I don't understand?
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Israeli reprisals:
> 
> "Protocol Additional to the Geneva Conventions of 12 August 1949, and relating to the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts (Protocol I), 8 June 1977.
> Prohibition of reprisals
> 
> 
> Article 20 [ Link ] -- Prohibition of reprisals
> 
> Reprisals against the persons and objects protected by this Part are prohibited."
> 
> https://www.icrc.org/applic/ihl/ihl...t&documentId=0D8292177AFD9AD0C12563CD0051D8B7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> How are you relating this to the boycott?
> 
> v/r
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You trying to actually understand monty python?
> Hamas is not protecting the population of gaza, but use them to increase outrage and incentivize more terrorist.
> Palestinians use UN and HR for their own convenience and reject them just as often when it does not suit their ambitions.
> They don't want to play by the rules but hide behind it when it might help them.
> 
> When Israel is fired on, they have the right to fire on those sites they were attacked from, or on the terrorist and the leaders that approved, planned, ordered and supplied materials for the attack.
> 
> Israel goes to greater measures to avoid civilian casualties than more other countries do.  They have done more to help palestinians than their arab brothers, beside throwing money down the palestinian drain.
> Isael's first responsibility is for it's citizens.  It always have to protect and secure it's safety.  Terrorists and militants don't take care to avoid civilians, they make a point of targeting them.
> 
> .......and Monty want to speak about the Protection of Victims of International Armed Conflicts?  What about the Israeli victims attacked in Israel by hamas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing the response one gets just by posting International Law. You are rambling on from a Zionist point of view, but here are my comments.
> 
> Palestinians are striving for national liberation.  The organizations they create to pursue national liberation is their business.
> 
> Israel does not do any more or less to avoid civilian casualties.  Many are of the opinion that killing Palestinian women and children in large numbers is a tactic used by Israel in an attempt to terrorize the Palestinians into submission to their rule.
> 
> To say that the Israelis have or helping the Palestinians is so ludicrous, it really does not deserve an answer. Colonizing Palestine did not help the Palestinians in any way, quite the contrary.
> 
> If the Palestinians deliberately kill Israeli civilians they are as guilty as the Israelis of war crimes.  But, the principle of proportionality, goes against Israel.
> 
> "The principle of proportionality in attack is also contained in Protocol II and Amended Protocol II to the Convention on Certain Conventional Weapons.[6]  In addition, under the Statute of the International Criminal Court, “intentionally launching an attack in the knowledge that such attack will cause incidental loss of life or injury to civilians or damage to civilian objects … which would be clearly excessive in relation to the concrete and direct overall military advantage anticipated” constitutes a war crime in international armed conflicts."
> 
> 
> Customary IHL - Rule 14. Proportionality in Attack
Click to expand...






 Does not apply in this case as it is not an INTERNATIONAL ARMED CONFLICT.   If you don't know the difference then try getting a child to explain it for you


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firing on Israel is not legal.  Tunneling into Israel is not legal.  Kidnapping Israelis from Israel is not legal.  Attacking, trying to kill, Israelis or anyone in Israel is not legal.
> 
> 
> 
> But when israel does all of these things, they believe it to be not only Legal, but moral too?
Click to expand...






 How can tunnelling in Israel by Israel be illegal ?

 Arresting criminals is not kidnapping

 Defending against terrorist attacks and war is not illegal


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> No Rocco, the reprisals the laws of war are concerned with are military reprisals.







 So you admit you are SPAMMING, TROLLING and DEFLECTING the subject matter of this thread ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel said they were legal when they enforced one on Gaza, Are they at War?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is preventing illegal arms from reaching a terrorist group.  They have the right to protect themselves.  The only arms legal is for PA police.  Rockets, mortars, grenades, AK47s, etc are not permitted.  They are weapons of war and too often used to attack Israel or Israelis.
> 
> There is no prevention of legal items.  When there is fighting trucks do not enter the area.  As long as Hamas keep the ceasefire truck with supplies are able to deliver their good to the crossings.
> Hamas has prevented good from being delivered within G.  They let items expire.  They take it they want or need for tunnels and such.
> Items are unloaded at a delivery point, from then on it is hamas that controls the delivery.
> 
> The blockade is for weapons and items that can be used to make weapons.  It is legal.
> 
> Firing on Israel is not legal.  Tunneling into Israel is not legal.  Kidnapping Israelis from Israel is not legal.  Attacking, trying to kill, Israelis or anyone in Israel is not legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only arms legal is for PA police.​
> Could you quote that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geneva conventions and UN charter
Click to expand...

Pffft, nice duck.

No quote saying what you said.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel said they were legal when they enforced one on Gaza, Are they at War?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is preventing illegal arms from reaching a terrorist group.  They have the right to protect themselves.  The only arms legal is for PA police.  Rockets, mortars, grenades, AK47s, etc are not permitted.  They are weapons of war and too often used to attack Israel or Israelis.
> 
> There is no prevention of legal items.  When there is fighting trucks do not enter the area.  As long as Hamas keep the ceasefire truck with supplies are able to deliver their good to the crossings.
> Hamas has prevented good from being delivered within G.  They let items expire.  They take it they want or need for tunnels and such.
> Items are unloaded at a delivery point, from then on it is hamas that controls the delivery.
> 
> The blockade is for weapons and items that can be used to make weapons.  It is legal.
> 
> Firing on Israel is not legal.  Tunneling into Israel is not legal.  Kidnapping Israelis from Israel is not legal.  Attacking, trying to kill, Israelis or anyone in Israel is not legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only arms legal is for PA police.​
> Could you quote that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geneva conventions and UN charter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft, nice duck.
> 
> No quote saying what you said.
Click to expand...






Read them again only this time using your plain lenses


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel said they were legal when they enforced one on Gaza, Are they at War?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is preventing illegal arms from reaching a terrorist group.  They have the right to protect themselves.  The only arms legal is for PA police.  Rockets, mortars, grenades, AK47s, etc are not permitted.  They are weapons of war and too often used to attack Israel or Israelis.
> 
> There is no prevention of legal items.  When there is fighting trucks do not enter the area.  As long as Hamas keep the ceasefire truck with supplies are able to deliver their good to the crossings.
> Hamas has prevented good from being delivered within G.  They let items expire.  They take it they want or need for tunnels and such.
> Items are unloaded at a delivery point, from then on it is hamas that controls the delivery.
> 
> The blockade is for weapons and items that can be used to make weapons.  It is legal.
> 
> Firing on Israel is not legal.  Tunneling into Israel is not legal.  Kidnapping Israelis from Israel is not legal.  Attacking, trying to kill, Israelis or anyone in Israel is not legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only arms legal is for PA police.​
> Could you quote that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geneva conventions and UN charter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft, nice duck.
> 
> No quote saying what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read them again only this time using your plain lenses
Click to expand...

I did. Neither mentioned the PA police. You are full of crap.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is preventing illegal arms from reaching a terrorist group.  They have the right to protect themselves.  The only arms legal is for PA police.  Rockets, mortars, grenades, AK47s, etc are not permitted.  They are weapons of war and too often used to attack Israel or Israelis.
> 
> There is no prevention of legal items.  When there is fighting trucks do not enter the area.  As long as Hamas keep the ceasefire truck with supplies are able to deliver their good to the crossings.
> Hamas has prevented good from being delivered within G.  They let items expire.  They take it they want or need for tunnels and such.
> Items are unloaded at a delivery point, from then on it is hamas that controls the delivery.
> 
> The blockade is for weapons and items that can be used to make weapons.  It is legal.
> 
> Firing on Israel is not legal.  Tunneling into Israel is not legal.  Kidnapping Israelis from Israel is not legal.  Attacking, trying to kill, Israelis or anyone in Israel is not legal.
> 
> 
> 
> The only arms legal is for PA police.​
> Could you quote that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geneva conventions and UN charter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft, nice duck.
> 
> No quote saying what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read them again only this time using your plain lenses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Neither mentioned the PA police. You are full of crap.
Click to expand...






 Since when have International laws had to name the P.A. and the Police ?  They deal with generalities and not specific plaves


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only arms legal is for PA police.​
> Could you quote that law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geneva conventions and UN charter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft, nice duck.
> 
> No quote saying what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read them again only this time using your plain lenses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Neither mentioned the PA police. You are full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when have International laws had to name the P.A. and the Police ?  They deal with generalities and not specific plaves
Click to expand...

Well then, you can stop dancing and provide the quotes.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geneva conventions and UN charter
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft, nice duck.
> 
> No quote saying what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read them again only this time using your plain lenses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Neither mentioned the PA police. You are full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when have International laws had to name the P.A. and the Police ?  They deal with generalities and not specific plaves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, you can stop dancing and provide the quotes.
Click to expand...






 I gave the links, so read them


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft, nice duck.
> 
> No quote saying what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read them again only this time using your plain lenses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Neither mentioned the PA police. You are full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when have International laws had to name the P.A. and the Police ?  They deal with generalities and not specific plaves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, you can stop dancing and provide the quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave the links, so read them
Click to expand...

Still dancing?

Where are the quotes? Links to nothing doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read them again only this time using your plain lenses
> 
> 
> 
> I did. Neither mentioned the PA police. You are full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when have International laws had to name the P.A. and the Police ?  They deal with generalities and not specific plaves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, you can stop dancing and provide the quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave the links, so read them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still dancing?
> 
> Where are the quotes? Links to nothing doesn't mean shit.
Click to expand...






 Try readiong slowly from page 1 and go right through all 5 Geneva conventions cross referencing everything. Then read the UN charter and do the same with that


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. Neither mentioned the PA police. You are full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when have International laws had to name the P.A. and the Police ?  They deal with generalities and not specific plaves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, you can stop dancing and provide the quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave the links, so read them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still dancing?
> 
> Where are the quotes? Links to nothing doesn't mean shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try readiong slowly from page 1 and go right through all 5 Geneva conventions cross referencing everything. Then read the UN charter and do the same with that
Click to expand...

You made the claim. Prove it.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when have International laws had to name the P.A. and the Police ?  They deal with generalities and not specific plaves
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, you can stop dancing and provide the quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave the links, so read them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still dancing?
> 
> Where are the quotes? Links to nothing doesn't mean shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try readiong slowly from page 1 and go right through all 5 Geneva conventions cross referencing everything. Then read the UN charter and do the same with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim. Prove it.
Click to expand...







 I gave you the source material that happens to be international law as well, because you cant understand the technical manner in which it is written shows that even given the many cross referenced articles you will still be unable to take it in. Get a child to explain it for you


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, you can stop dancing and provide the quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave the links, so read them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still dancing?
> 
> Where are the quotes? Links to nothing doesn't mean shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try readiong slowly from page 1 and go right through all 5 Geneva conventions cross referencing everything. Then read the UN charter and do the same with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim. Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you the source material that happens to be international law as well, because you cant understand the technical manner in which it is written shows that even given the many cross referenced articles you will still be unable to take it in. Get a child to explain it for you
Click to expand...

I did, but you won't quote the passages that you claim say what you want.


----------



## fanger

He cant/wont


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave the links, so read them
> 
> 
> 
> Still dancing?
> 
> Where are the quotes? Links to nothing doesn't mean shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try readiong slowly from page 1 and go right through all 5 Geneva conventions cross referencing everything. Then read the UN charter and do the same with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made the claim. Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you the source material that happens to be international law as well, because you cant understand the technical manner in which it is written shows that even given the many cross referenced articles you will still be unable to take it in. Get a child to explain it for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, but you won't quote the passages that you claim say what you want.
Click to expand...






 Then you have read them and know what they say


----------



## aris2chat

.........and the flotilla has been boarded and redirect to Ashdod

another one bites the dust


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


>








 JUST ISLAMONAZI PROPAGANDA


----------



## pbel

One of the largest Protestant denominations in the US is boycotting Israel

The international movement to boycott Israel over its treatment of Palestinians has received backing from one of the largest Protestant

The international movement to boycott Israel over its treatment of Palestinians has received backing from one of the largest Protestant churches in the US, as two other major denominations prepare to vote on whether or not to divest money from the Jewish state.

The United Church of Christ’s general assembly on Tuesday voted overwhelmingly in favor of divesting funds at its synod in Cleveland.

Further votes by the Episcopal Church and the Mennonite Church USA were expected on Tuesday night and Wednesday.

Inspired by the sanctions campaign against apartheid South Africa,



Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/one-of-the-largest-protestant-denominations-in-the-us-is-boycotting-israel-2015-7#ixzz3efwD3l39


----------



## Phoenall

pbel said:


> One of the largest Protestant denominations in the US is boycotting Israel
> 
> The international movement to boycott Israel over its treatment of Palestinians has received backing from one of the largest Protestant
> 
> The international movement to boycott Israel over its treatment of Palestinians has received backing from one of the largest Protestant churches in the US, as two other major denominations prepare to vote on whether or not to divest money from the Jewish state.
> 
> The United Church of Christ’s general assembly on Tuesday voted overwhelmingly in favor of divesting funds at its synod in Cleveland.
> 
> Further votes by the Episcopal Church and the Mennonite Church USA were expected on Tuesday night and Wednesday.
> 
> Inspired by the sanctions campaign against apartheid South Africa,
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/one-of-the-largest-protestant-denominations-in-the-us-is-boycotting-israel-2015-7#ixzz3efwD3l39







SPAM as this already has a thread of its own


----------



## aris2chat

Episcopals voted against BDS


----------



## montelatici

aris2chat said:


> Episcopals voted against BDS



Only because they feared Israeli retaliation against their members under Israeli control. 

"Presiding Bishop Jefferts Schori has maintained a covenant with the Archbishop of Jerusalem, Suheil Dawani, a Palestinian, who also has publicly voiced opposition to the ECUSA joining the BDS campaign.  Archbishop Dawani is opposed to the church adopting BDS against Israel reportedly because *he fears reprisal from the Israeli authorities *in threatening his travel and residence in Jerusalem.  Hence rejection by the ECUSA of imposing non-violent BDS protest of Israel’s occupation ostensibly secures status quo for Archbishop Dawani whose archdiocese includes Palestine, Lebanon, Syria and the relatively safe haven of Jordan. This issue was directly addressed in the debate as reported by the _Episcopal News Service:_

Although the resolution didn’t use the word “divestment,” some bishops expressed concern that it was heading in that direction. Others reminded the house that Archbishop Suheil Dawani of the Episcopal Diocese of Jerusalem has urged the Episcopal Church not to adopt a policy that would make it more difficult for him to manage his congregations and the more than 30 social service institutions throughout Israel, Jordan, Lebanon, Syria and the Palestinian Territories. Those institutions include schools, hospitals, clinics and centers for people with disabilities and serve people of all faiths.

“Any hint of divestment will hamper the ministry of Archbishop Suheil Dawani and his priests and congregations in the Middle East,” said Bishop Jay Magness, bishop suffragan for Federal Ministries who served on the Legislative Committee on Social Justice and

- See more at: Episcopal Church rejects BDS resolutions citing fears divestment would hamper church in Jerusalem Mondoweiss


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Episcopals voted against BDS



I wonder why?

"Presiding Bishop Jefferts Schori has maintained a covenant with the Archbishop of Jerusalem, Suheil Dawani, a Palestinian, who also has publicly voiced opposition to the ECUSA joining the BDS campaign.  Archbishop Dawani is opposed to the church adopting BDS against Israel reportedly *because he fears reprisal from the Israeli authorities in threatening his travel, residence in Jerusalem and administration of the diocese."*

Episcopal Church rejects BDS resolutions citing fears divestment would hamper church in Jerusalem Mondoweiss


----------



## Challenger

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Episcopals voted against BDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only because they feared Israeli retaliation against their members under Israeli control.
> 
> "Presiding Bishop Jefferts Schori has maintained a covenant with the Archbishop of Jerusalem, Suheil Dawani, a Palestinian, who also has publicly voiced opposition to the ECUSA joining the BDS campaign.  Archbishop Dawani is opposed to the church adopting BDS against Israel reportedly because *he fears reprisal from the Israeli authorities *in threatening his travel and residence in Jerusalem.  Hence rejection by the ECUSA of imposing non-violent BDS protest of Israel’s occupation ostensibly secures status quo for Archbishop Dawani whose archdiocese includes Palestine, Lebanon, Syria and the relatively safe haven of Jordan. This issue was directly addressed in the debate as reported by the _Episcopal News Service:_
> 
> Although the resolution didn’t use the word “divestment,” some bishops expressed concern that it was heading in that direction. Others reminded the house that Archbishop Suheil Dawani of the Episcopal Diocese of Jerusalem has urged the Episcopal Church not to adopt a policy that would make it more difficult for him to manage his congregations and the more than 30 social service institutions throughout Israel, Jordan, Lebanon, Syria and the Palestinian Territories. Those institutions include schools, hospitals, clinics and centers for people with disabilities and serve people of all faiths.
> 
> “Any hint of divestment will hamper the ministry of Archbishop Suheil Dawani and his priests and congregations in the Middle East,” said Bishop Jay Magness, bishop suffragan for Federal Ministries who served on the Legislative Committee on Social Justice and
> 
> - See more at: Episcopal Church rejects BDS resolutions citing fears divestment would hamper church in Jerusalem Mondoweiss
Click to expand...


Beat me to it!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Long confined to the sidelines, the so-called BDS campaign appears to be gaining momentum — so much so that Israel has identified it as a strategic threat on a par with Palestinian militant groups and the Iranian nuclear program. While Israel says the movement is rooted in anti-Semitism, its decentralized organization and language calling for universal human rights have proven difficult to counter, resulting in a string of recent victories that have alarmed Israeli leaders.

Boycott Israel drive gains strength raising alarm - Yahoo News


----------



## Challenger

So much so the Americans are trying to legislate against it in TTIP. They still don't get it.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> So much so the Americans are trying to legislate against it in TTIP. They still don't get it.








 Nor do you it seems when the Palestinians demand that it be stopped before it does irreparable harm to the west bank economy.


----------



## Challenger

If BDS isn't working why are the Zionists so scared of it?

*State report: Boycott could cost Israel NIS 40 billion per year*

State report Boycott could cost Israel NIS 40 billion per year The Times of Israel


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> If BDS isn't working why are the Zionists so scared of it?
> 
> *State report: Boycott could cost Israel NIS 40 billion per year*
> 
> State report Boycott could cost Israel NIS 40 billion per year The Times of Israel







COULD rat boy   not will


----------



## Challenger

Happy birthday BDS!

"Perhaps no situation better exemplifies the need for a BDS movement than the Israeli attacks on Gaza last July. While tens of thousands of people marched in the streets of London in protest at the attacks, known as ‘Operation Protective Edge,’ Israeli arms company Elbit Systems, which also owns a factory in Staffordshire, was boasting about its ‘combat proven’ weapons at a British arms fair. Elbit is among Israel’s largest arms companies and the producer of drones and other military technology used in Israeli military assaults on Gaza. It was business as usual when it came to Britain and Israel trading weapons.

That is why we are calling for a two-way arms embargo on Israel, as a part of our BDS campaigning. To mark the 1-year anniversary since the Gaza war, and the 10-year anniversary of BDS, War on Want, Campaign Against Arms Trade and Palestine Solidarity Campaign have released a new report called ‘Arming Apartheid’ documenting British complicity in Israel’s crimes against the Palestinian people. The report calls for BDS to target the arms companies in Britain making weapons used in Israel’s attacks on Palestinians.

The BDS movement puts us on the offensive, targeting complicit corporations and governments. Now we frame the debate, refocusing attention on Palestinian rights and the Palestinian social movements struggling for them. After 10 years of experience, we know that BDS works. And we know that it takes persistence, creativity and ingenuity to make a lasting difference. 

What better way to mark this 10-year anniversary than by stepping up the pressure to end Israeli Apartheid!"

Solidarity people power and 10 years of BDS -- New Internationalist

http://media.waronwant.org/sites/de...NAL.pdf?_ga=1.234219038.1600404989.1436441475


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Happy birthday BDS!
> 
> "Perhaps no situation better exemplifies the need for a BDS movement than the Israeli attacks on Gaza last July. While tens of thousands of people marched in the streets of London in protest at the attacks, known as ‘Operation Protective Edge,’ Israeli arms company Elbit Systems, which also owns a factory in Staffordshire, was boasting about its ‘combat proven’ weapons at a British arms fair. Elbit is among Israel’s largest arms companies and the producer of drones and other military technology used in Israeli military assaults on Gaza. It was business as usual when it came to Britain and Israel trading weapons.
> 
> That is why we are calling for a two-way arms embargo on Israel, as a part of our BDS campaigning. To mark the 1-year anniversary since the Gaza war, and the 10-year anniversary of BDS, War on Want, Campaign Against Arms Trade and Palestine Solidarity Campaign have released a new report called ‘Arming Apartheid’ documenting British complicity in Israel’s crimes against the Palestinian people. The report calls for BDS to target the arms companies in Britain making weapons used in Israel’s attacks on Palestinians.
> 
> The BDS movement puts us on the offensive, targeting complicit corporations and governments. Now we frame the debate, refocusing attention on Palestinian rights and the Palestinian social movements struggling for them. After 10 years of experience, we know that BDS works. And we know that it takes persistence, creativity and ingenuity to make a lasting difference.
> 
> What better way to mark this 10-year anniversary than by stepping up the pressure to end Israeli Apartheid!"
> 
> Solidarity people power and 10 years of BDS -- New Internationalist
> 
> http://media.waronwant.org/sites/de...NAL.pdf?_ga=1.234219038.1600404989.1436441475









 What Israeli apartheid as no one has produced a definitive link to it yet.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Challenger said:


> Happy birthday BDS!
> 
> "Perhaps no situation better exemplifies the need for a BDS movement than the Israeli attacks on Gaza last July. While tens of thousands of people marched in the streets of London in protest at the attacks, known as ‘Operation Protective Edge,’ Israeli arms company Elbit Systems, which also owns a factory in Staffordshire, was boasting about its ‘combat proven’ weapons at a British arms fair. Elbit is among Israel’s largest arms companies and the producer of drones and other military technology used in Israeli military assaults on Gaza. It was business as usual when it came to Britain and Israel trading weapons.
> 
> That is why we are calling for a two-way arms embargo on Israel, as a part of our BDS campaigning. To mark the 1-year anniversary since the Gaza war, and the 10-year anniversary of BDS, War on Want, Campaign Against Arms Trade and Palestine Solidarity Campaign have released a new report called ‘Arming Apartheid’ documenting British complicity in Israel’s crimes against the Palestinian people. The report calls for BDS to target the arms companies in Britain making weapons used in Israel’s attacks on Palestinians.
> 
> The BDS movement puts us on the offensive, targeting complicit corporations and governments. Now we frame the debate, refocusing attention on Palestinian rights and the Palestinian social movements struggling for them. After 10 years of experience, we know that BDS works. And we know that it takes persistence, creativity and ingenuity to make a lasting difference.
> 
> What better way to mark this 10-year anniversary than by stepping up the pressure to end Israeli Apartheid!"
> 
> Solidarity people power and 10 years of BDS -- New Internationalist
> 
> http://media.waronwant.org/sites/de...NAL.pdf?_ga=1.234219038.1600404989.1436441475


Great link, thanks.

http://media.waronwant.org/sites/de...NAL.pdf?_ga=1.234219038.1600404989.1436441475


----------



## P F Tinmore

*Rafeef Ziadah - War on Want*


----------



## toastman

Maybe a pro Palestinian can answer this question: If Israel is an Apartheid state, then where is the Apartheid in Israel proper?


----------



## Challenger

toastman said:


> Maybe a pro Palestinian can answer this question: If Israel is an Apartheid state, then where is the Apartheid in Israel proper?



Interesting question, according to the definition of the Crime of Apartheid which states, inter alia:

"For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:

a. Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:
i. By murder of members of a racial group or groups;
ii. By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;
iii. By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;
b. Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;
c. Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;
d. Any measures, including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;
e. Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;
f. Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid."
https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1015/volume-1015-I-14861-English.pdf

The following Israeli laws have been shown to breach the above convention:

Emergency Land Requisition (Regulation) Law (1949)
Development Authority (Transfer Of Property) Law (1950)
Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
State Property Law (1951)
Land Acquisition (Validation Of Acts And Compensation) Law (1953)
Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
Prevention Of Infiltration (Offenses And Jurisdiction) Law (1954)
Basic Law: Israel Lands (1960)
Israel Lands Administration Law (1960)
Planning And Building Law (1965)
Agricultural Settlement (Restrictions On Use Of Agricultural Land And Water) Law (1967)
Registration Of Inhabitants (1949)
Law Of Return (1950)
Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
Nationality Law (1952)
Entry Into Israel (1952)
Prevention Of Infiltration (Offences And Jurisdiction) Law, (1954)
Population Registry Law (1965)
Identity Certificate (Possession And Presentation) Law (1982)
Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) Law (2003)
Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) (Amendment) Law (2005)
World Zionist Organization – Jewish Agency (Status) Law (1952)
Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
Peanut Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
Vegetable Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
Egg And Poultry Board (Production And Marketing) Law (1963)
Planning And Building Law (1965)
Fruit Production And Marketing Board Law (1973)
Galilee Law (1988)
Negev Law (Amendment)(1988)
Defense Army Of Israel Ordinance (1948)
Defense Service Law (1949)
Discharged Soldiers (Return to Work) Law (1949)
Grants to Soldiers and their Families Regulations (1970)
Discharged Soldiers Law (1984)
Israel Defence Forces (Permanent Service) (Benefits) (Consolidated Version) (1985)
Discharged Soldiers (Adjustment Grant) Law (1988)
Defense (Emergency) Regulations (1945)
Amutot Law (1980)
Basic Law: Knesset (Amendment 9)(1985)

All are still on the statute books as far as I know and apply to "Israel proper"


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a pro Palestinian can answer this question: If Israel is an Apartheid state, then where is the Apartheid in Israel proper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question, according to the definition of the Crime of Apartheid which states, inter alia:
> 
> "For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:
> 
> a. Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:
> i. By murder of members of a racial group or groups;
> ii. By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;
> iii. By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;
> b. Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;
> c. Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;
> d. Any measures, including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;
> e. Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;
> f. Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid."
> https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1015/volume-1015-I-14861-English.pdf
> 
> The following Israeli laws have been shown to breach the above convention:
> 
> Emergency Land Requisition (Regulation) Law (1949)
> Development Authority (Transfer Of Property) Law (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> State Property Law (1951)
> Land Acquisition (Validation Of Acts And Compensation) Law (1953)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offenses And Jurisdiction) Law (1954)
> Basic Law: Israel Lands (1960)
> Israel Lands Administration Law (1960)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Agricultural Settlement (Restrictions On Use Of Agricultural Land And Water) Law (1967)
> Registration Of Inhabitants (1949)
> Law Of Return (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> Nationality Law (1952)
> Entry Into Israel (1952)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offences And Jurisdiction) Law, (1954)
> Population Registry Law (1965)
> Identity Certificate (Possession And Presentation) Law (1982)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) Law (2003)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) (Amendment) Law (2005)
> World Zionist Organization – Jewish Agency (Status) Law (1952)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Peanut Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Vegetable Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Egg And Poultry Board (Production And Marketing) Law (1963)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Fruit Production And Marketing Board Law (1973)
> Galilee Law (1988)
> Negev Law (Amendment)(1988)
> Defense Army Of Israel Ordinance (1948)
> Defense Service Law (1949)
> Discharged Soldiers (Return to Work) Law (1949)
> Grants to Soldiers and their Families Regulations (1970)
> Discharged Soldiers Law (1984)
> Israel Defence Forces (Permanent Service) (Benefits) (Consolidated Version) (1985)
> Discharged Soldiers (Adjustment Grant) Law (1988)
> Defense (Emergency) Regulations (1945)
> Amutot Law (1980)
> Basic Law: Knesset (Amendment 9)(1985)
> 
> All are still on the statute books as far as I know and apply to "Israel proper"
Click to expand...







I wonder how many "apartheid" laws I can find on the UK's books, and would rat boy feel that he was a RACIST for allowing them under the neo Marxist reign of labour ?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a pro Palestinian can answer this question: If Israel is an Apartheid state, then where is the Apartheid in Israel proper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question, according to the definition of the Crime of Apartheid which states, inter alia:
> 
> "For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:
> 
> a. Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:
> i. By murder of members of a racial group or groups;
> ii. By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;
> iii. By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;
> b. Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;
> c. Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;
> d. Any measures, including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;
> e. Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;
> f. Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid."
> https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1015/volume-1015-I-14861-English.pdf
> 
> The following Israeli laws have been shown to breach the above convention:
> 
> Emergency Land Requisition (Regulation) Law (1949)
> Development Authority (Transfer Of Property) Law (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> State Property Law (1951)
> Land Acquisition (Validation Of Acts And Compensation) Law (1953)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offenses And Jurisdiction) Law (1954)
> Basic Law: Israel Lands (1960)
> Israel Lands Administration Law (1960)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Agricultural Settlement (Restrictions On Use Of Agricultural Land And Water) Law (1967)
> Registration Of Inhabitants (1949)
> Law Of Return (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> Nationality Law (1952)
> Entry Into Israel (1952)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offences And Jurisdiction) Law, (1954)
> Population Registry Law (1965)
> Identity Certificate (Possession And Presentation) Law (1982)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) Law (2003)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) (Amendment) Law (2005)
> World Zionist Organization – Jewish Agency (Status) Law (1952)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Peanut Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Vegetable Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Egg And Poultry Board (Production And Marketing) Law (1963)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Fruit Production And Marketing Board Law (1973)
> Galilee Law (1988)
> Negev Law (Amendment)(1988)
> Defense Army Of Israel Ordinance (1948)
> Defense Service Law (1949)
> Discharged Soldiers (Return to Work) Law (1949)
> Grants to Soldiers and their Families Regulations (1970)
> Discharged Soldiers Law (1984)
> Israel Defence Forces (Permanent Service) (Benefits) (Consolidated Version) (1985)
> Discharged Soldiers (Adjustment Grant) Law (1988)
> Defense (Emergency) Regulations (1945)
> Amutot Law (1980)
> Basic Law: Knesset (Amendment 9)(1985)
> 
> All are still on the statute books as far as I know and apply to "Israel proper"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many "apartheid" laws I can find on the UK's books, and would rat boy feel that he was a RACIST for allowing them under the neo Marxist reign of labour ?
Click to expand...

Nice deflection.


----------



## Challenger

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a pro Palestinian can answer this question: If Israel is an Apartheid state, then where is the Apartheid in Israel proper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question, according to the definition of the Crime of Apartheid which states, inter alia:
> 
> "For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:
> 
> a. Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:
> i. By murder of members of a racial group or groups;
> ii. By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;
> iii. By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;
> b. Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;
> c. Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;
> d. Any measures, including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;
> e. Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;
> f. Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid."
> https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1015/volume-1015-I-14861-English.pdf
> 
> The following Israeli laws have been shown to breach the above convention:
> 
> Emergency Land Requisition (Regulation) Law (1949)
> Development Authority (Transfer Of Property) Law (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> State Property Law (1951)
> Land Acquisition (Validation Of Acts And Compensation) Law (1953)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offenses And Jurisdiction) Law (1954)
> Basic Law: Israel Lands (1960)
> Israel Lands Administration Law (1960)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Agricultural Settlement (Restrictions On Use Of Agricultural Land And Water) Law (1967)
> Registration Of Inhabitants (1949)
> Law Of Return (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> Nationality Law (1952)
> Entry Into Israel (1952)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offences And Jurisdiction) Law, (1954)
> Population Registry Law (1965)
> Identity Certificate (Possession And Presentation) Law (1982)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) Law (2003)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) (Amendment) Law (2005)
> World Zionist Organization – Jewish Agency (Status) Law (1952)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Peanut Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Vegetable Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Egg And Poultry Board (Production And Marketing) Law (1963)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Fruit Production And Marketing Board Law (1973)
> Galilee Law (1988)
> Negev Law (Amendment)(1988)
> Defense Army Of Israel Ordinance (1948)
> Defense Service Law (1949)
> Discharged Soldiers (Return to Work) Law (1949)
> Grants to Soldiers and their Families Regulations (1970)
> Discharged Soldiers Law (1984)
> Israel Defence Forces (Permanent Service) (Benefits) (Consolidated Version) (1985)
> Discharged Soldiers (Adjustment Grant) Law (1988)
> Defense (Emergency) Regulations (1945)
> Amutot Law (1980)
> Basic Law: Knesset (Amendment 9)(1985)
> 
> All are still on the statute books as far as I know and apply to "Israel proper"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many "apartheid" laws I can find on the UK's books, and would rat boy feel that he was a RACIST for allowing them under the neo Marxist reign of labour ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...


Hardly. Toastman asked a question, I answered. Anything else is just hot air and trolling from those that just don't have a clue.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a pro Palestinian can answer this question: If Israel is an Apartheid state, then where is the Apartheid in Israel proper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question, according to the definition of the Crime of Apartheid which states, inter alia:
> 
> "For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:
> 
> a. Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:
> i. By murder of members of a racial group or groups;
> ii. By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;
> iii. By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;
> b. Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;
> c. Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;
> d. Any measures, including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;
> e. Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;
> f. Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid."
> https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1015/volume-1015-I-14861-English.pdf
> 
> The following Israeli laws have been shown to breach the above convention:
> 
> Emergency Land Requisition (Regulation) Law (1949)
> Development Authority (Transfer Of Property) Law (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> State Property Law (1951)
> Land Acquisition (Validation Of Acts And Compensation) Law (1953)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offenses And Jurisdiction) Law (1954)
> Basic Law: Israel Lands (1960)
> Israel Lands Administration Law (1960)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Agricultural Settlement (Restrictions On Use Of Agricultural Land And Water) Law (1967)
> Registration Of Inhabitants (1949)
> Law Of Return (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> Nationality Law (1952)
> Entry Into Israel (1952)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offences And Jurisdiction) Law, (1954)
> Population Registry Law (1965)
> Identity Certificate (Possession And Presentation) Law (1982)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) Law (2003)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) (Amendment) Law (2005)
> World Zionist Organization – Jewish Agency (Status) Law (1952)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Peanut Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Vegetable Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Egg And Poultry Board (Production And Marketing) Law (1963)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Fruit Production And Marketing Board Law (1973)
> Galilee Law (1988)
> Negev Law (Amendment)(1988)
> Defense Army Of Israel Ordinance (1948)
> Defense Service Law (1949)
> Discharged Soldiers (Return to Work) Law (1949)
> Grants to Soldiers and their Families Regulations (1970)
> Discharged Soldiers Law (1984)
> Israel Defence Forces (Permanent Service) (Benefits) (Consolidated Version) (1985)
> Discharged Soldiers (Adjustment Grant) Law (1988)
> Defense (Emergency) Regulations (1945)
> Amutot Law (1980)
> Basic Law: Knesset (Amendment 9)(1985)
> 
> All are still on the statute books as far as I know and apply to "Israel proper"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many "apartheid" laws I can find on the UK's books, and would rat boy feel that he was a RACIST for allowing them under the neo Marxist reign of labour ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
Click to expand...





No deflection at all as all nations have similar laws to those above and they are not seen as apartheid. So it shows once again that rat boy is being a racist pig and singling out the


----------



## toastman

Challenger said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a pro Palestinian can answer this question: If Israel is an Apartheid state, then where is the Apartheid in Israel proper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question, according to the definition of the Crime of Apartheid which states, inter alia:
> 
> "For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:
> 
> a. Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:
> i. By murder of members of a racial group or groups;
> ii. By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;
> iii. By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;
> b. Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;
> c. Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;
> d. Any measures, including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;
> e. Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;
> f. Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid."
> https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1015/volume-1015-I-14861-English.pdf
> 
> The following Israeli laws have been shown to breach the above convention:
> 
> Emergency Land Requisition (Regulation) Law (1949)
> Development Authority (Transfer Of Property) Law (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> State Property Law (1951)
> Land Acquisition (Validation Of Acts And Compensation) Law (1953)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offenses And Jurisdiction) Law (1954)
> Basic Law: Israel Lands (1960)
> Israel Lands Administration Law (1960)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Agricultural Settlement (Restrictions On Use Of Agricultural Land And Water) Law (1967)
> Registration Of Inhabitants (1949)
> Law Of Return (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> Nationality Law (1952)
> Entry Into Israel (1952)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offences And Jurisdiction) Law, (1954)
> Population Registry Law (1965)
> Identity Certificate (Possession And Presentation) Law (1982)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) Law (2003)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) (Amendment) Law (2005)
> World Zionist Organization – Jewish Agency (Status) Law (1952)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Peanut Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Vegetable Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Egg And Poultry Board (Production And Marketing) Law (1963)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Fruit Production And Marketing Board Law (1973)
> Galilee Law (1988)
> Negev Law (Amendment)(1988)
> Defense Army Of Israel Ordinance (1948)
> Defense Service Law (1949)
> Discharged Soldiers (Return to Work) Law (1949)
> Grants to Soldiers and their Families Regulations (1970)
> Discharged Soldiers Law (1984)
> Israel Defence Forces (Permanent Service) (Benefits) (Consolidated Version) (1985)
> Discharged Soldiers (Adjustment Grant) Law (1988)
> Defense (Emergency) Regulations (1945)
> Amutot Law (1980)
> Basic Law: Knesset (Amendment 9)(1985)
> 
> All are still on the statute books as far as I know and apply to "Israel proper"
Click to expand...


THAT'S what you call Apartheid ? Oh, the horror !!!!!


----------



## ForeverYoung436

toastman said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a pro Palestinian can answer this question: If Israel is an Apartheid state, then where is the Apartheid in Israel proper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question, according to the definition of the Crime of Apartheid which states, inter alia:
> 
> "For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:
> 
> a. Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:
> i. By murder of members of a racial group or groups;
> ii. By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;
> iii. By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;
> b. Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;
> c. Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;
> d. Any measures, including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;
> e. Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;
> f. Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid."
> https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1015/volume-1015-I-14861-English.pdf
> 
> The following Israeli laws have been shown to breach the above convention:
> 
> Emergency Land Requisition (Regulation) Law (1949)
> Development Authority (Transfer Of Property) Law (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> State Property Law (1951)
> Land Acquisition (Validation Of Acts And Compensation) Law (1953)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offenses And Jurisdiction) Law (1954)
> Basic Law: Israel Lands (1960)
> Israel Lands Administration Law (1960)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Agricultural Settlement (Restrictions On Use Of Agricultural Land And Water) Law (1967)
> Registration Of Inhabitants (1949)
> Law Of Return (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> Nationality Law (1952)
> Entry Into Israel (1952)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offences And Jurisdiction) Law, (1954)
> Population Registry Law (1965)
> Identity Certificate (Possession And Presentation) Law (1982)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) Law (2003)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) (Amendment) Law (2005)
> World Zionist Organization – Jewish Agency (Status) Law (1952)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Peanut Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Vegetable Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Egg And Poultry Board (Production And Marketing) Law (1963)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Fruit Production And Marketing Board Law (1973)
> Galilee Law (1988)
> Negev Law (Amendment)(1988)
> Defense Army Of Israel Ordinance (1948)
> Defense Service Law (1949)
> Discharged Soldiers (Return to Work) Law (1949)
> Grants to Soldiers and their Families Regulations (1970)
> Discharged Soldiers Law (1984)
> Israel Defence Forces (Permanent Service) (Benefits) (Consolidated Version) (1985)
> Discharged Soldiers (Adjustment Grant) Law (1988)
> Defense (Emergency) Regulations (1945)
> Amutot Law (1980)
> Basic Law: Knesset (Amendment 9)(1985)
> 
> All are still on the statute books as far as I know and apply to "Israel proper"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT'S what you call Apartheid ? Oh, the horror !!!!!
Click to expand...


I suppose the American law that only someone born here can become president, can also be considered Apartheid.


----------



## montelatici

ForeverYoung436 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a pro Palestinian can answer this question: If Israel is an Apartheid state, then where is the Apartheid in Israel proper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question, according to the definition of the Crime of Apartheid which states, inter alia:
> 
> "For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:
> 
> a. Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:
> i. By murder of members of a racial group or groups;
> ii. By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;
> iii. By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;
> b. Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;
> c. Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;
> d. Any measures, including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;
> e. Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;
> f. Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid."
> https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1015/volume-1015-I-14861-English.pdf
> 
> The following Israeli laws have been shown to breach the above convention:
> 
> Emergency Land Requisition (Regulation) Law (1949)
> Development Authority (Transfer Of Property) Law (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> State Property Law (1951)
> Land Acquisition (Validation Of Acts And Compensation) Law (1953)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offenses And Jurisdiction) Law (1954)
> Basic Law: Israel Lands (1960)
> Israel Lands Administration Law (1960)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Agricultural Settlement (Restrictions On Use Of Agricultural Land And Water) Law (1967)
> Registration Of Inhabitants (1949)
> Law Of Return (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> Nationality Law (1952)
> Entry Into Israel (1952)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offences And Jurisdiction) Law, (1954)
> Population Registry Law (1965)
> Identity Certificate (Possession And Presentation) Law (1982)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) Law (2003)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) (Amendment) Law (2005)
> World Zionist Organization – Jewish Agency (Status) Law (1952)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Peanut Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Vegetable Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Egg And Poultry Board (Production And Marketing) Law (1963)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Fruit Production And Marketing Board Law (1973)
> Galilee Law (1988)
> Negev Law (Amendment)(1988)
> Defense Army Of Israel Ordinance (1948)
> Defense Service Law (1949)
> Discharged Soldiers (Return to Work) Law (1949)
> Grants to Soldiers and their Families Regulations (1970)
> Discharged Soldiers Law (1984)
> Israel Defence Forces (Permanent Service) (Benefits) (Consolidated Version) (1985)
> Discharged Soldiers (Adjustment Grant) Law (1988)
> Defense (Emergency) Regulations (1945)
> Amutot Law (1980)
> Basic Law: Knesset (Amendment 9)(1985)
> 
> All are still on the statute books as far as I know and apply to "Israel proper"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT'S what you call Apartheid ? Oh, the horror !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose the American law that only someone born here can become president, can also be considered Apartheid.
Click to expand...


That is an erroneous interpretation of the law. A natural born citizen is one born anywhere of at least one U.S. parent.  That is not Apartheid as it does not discriminate against any specific race, ethnicity or religion.  It is based on citizenship and how it is derived.  Nice try though. 

Apartheid states tend to have signs like this:


----------



## ForeverYoung436

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a pro Palestinian can answer this question: If Israel is an Apartheid state, then where is the Apartheid in Israel proper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question, according to the definition of the Crime of Apartheid which states, inter alia:
> 
> "For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:
> 
> a. Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:
> i. By murder of members of a racial group or groups;
> ii. By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;
> iii. By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;
> b. Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;
> c. Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;
> d. Any measures, including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;
> e. Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;
> f. Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid."
> https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1015/volume-1015-I-14861-English.pdf
> 
> The following Israeli laws have been shown to breach the above convention:
> 
> Emergency Land Requisition (Regulation) Law (1949)
> Development Authority (Transfer Of Property) Law (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> State Property Law (1951)
> Land Acquisition (Validation Of Acts And Compensation) Law (1953)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offenses And Jurisdiction) Law (1954)
> Basic Law: Israel Lands (1960)
> Israel Lands Administration Law (1960)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Agricultural Settlement (Restrictions On Use Of Agricultural Land And Water) Law (1967)
> Registration Of Inhabitants (1949)
> Law Of Return (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> Nationality Law (1952)
> Entry Into Israel (1952)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offences And Jurisdiction) Law, (1954)
> Population Registry Law (1965)
> Identity Certificate (Possession And Presentation) Law (1982)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) Law (2003)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) (Amendment) Law (2005)
> World Zionist Organization – Jewish Agency (Status) Law (1952)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Peanut Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Vegetable Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Egg And Poultry Board (Production And Marketing) Law (1963)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Fruit Production And Marketing Board Law (1973)
> Galilee Law (1988)
> Negev Law (Amendment)(1988)
> Defense Army Of Israel Ordinance (1948)
> Defense Service Law (1949)
> Discharged Soldiers (Return to Work) Law (1949)
> Grants to Soldiers and their Families Regulations (1970)
> Discharged Soldiers Law (1984)
> Israel Defence Forces (Permanent Service) (Benefits) (Consolidated Version) (1985)
> Discharged Soldiers (Adjustment Grant) Law (1988)
> Defense (Emergency) Regulations (1945)
> Amutot Law (1980)
> Basic Law: Knesset (Amendment 9)(1985)
> 
> All are still on the statute books as far as I know and apply to "Israel proper"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT'S what you call Apartheid ? Oh, the horror !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose the American law that only someone born here can become president, can also be considered Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an erroneous interpretation of the law. A natural born citizen is one born anywhere of at least one U.S. parent.  That is not Apartheid as it does not discriminate against any specific race, ethnicity or religion.  It is based on citizenship and how it is derived.  Nice try though.
> 
> Apartheid states tend to have signs like this:
Click to expand...


I've responded to this multiple times.  During the Second Intifada, in the West Bank, Jewish drivers would get shot at by Arab snipers.  Thus, Jewish and Arab-only roads were established for safety reasons.


----------



## montelatici

ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a pro Palestinian can answer this question: If Israel is an Apartheid state, then where is the Apartheid in Israel proper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question, according to the definition of the Crime of Apartheid which states, inter alia:
> 
> "For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:
> 
> a. Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:
> i. By murder of members of a racial group or groups;
> ii. By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;
> iii. By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;
> b. Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;
> c. Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;
> d. Any measures, including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;
> e. Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;
> f. Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid."
> https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1015/volume-1015-I-14861-English.pdf
> 
> The following Israeli laws have been shown to breach the above convention:
> 
> Emergency Land Requisition (Regulation) Law (1949)
> Development Authority (Transfer Of Property) Law (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> State Property Law (1951)
> Land Acquisition (Validation Of Acts And Compensation) Law (1953)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offenses And Jurisdiction) Law (1954)
> Basic Law: Israel Lands (1960)
> Israel Lands Administration Law (1960)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Agricultural Settlement (Restrictions On Use Of Agricultural Land And Water) Law (1967)
> Registration Of Inhabitants (1949)
> Law Of Return (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> Nationality Law (1952)
> Entry Into Israel (1952)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offences And Jurisdiction) Law, (1954)
> Population Registry Law (1965)
> Identity Certificate (Possession And Presentation) Law (1982)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) Law (2003)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) (Amendment) Law (2005)
> World Zionist Organization – Jewish Agency (Status) Law (1952)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Peanut Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Vegetable Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Egg And Poultry Board (Production And Marketing) Law (1963)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Fruit Production And Marketing Board Law (1973)
> Galilee Law (1988)
> Negev Law (Amendment)(1988)
> Defense Army Of Israel Ordinance (1948)
> Defense Service Law (1949)
> Discharged Soldiers (Return to Work) Law (1949)
> Grants to Soldiers and their Families Regulations (1970)
> Discharged Soldiers Law (1984)
> Israel Defence Forces (Permanent Service) (Benefits) (Consolidated Version) (1985)
> Discharged Soldiers (Adjustment Grant) Law (1988)
> Defense (Emergency) Regulations (1945)
> Amutot Law (1980)
> Basic Law: Knesset (Amendment 9)(1985)
> 
> All are still on the statute books as far as I know and apply to "Israel proper"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT'S what you call Apartheid ? Oh, the horror !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose the American law that only someone born here can become president, can also be considered Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an erroneous interpretation of the law. A natural born citizen is one born anywhere of at least one U.S. parent.  That is not Apartheid as it does not discriminate against any specific race, ethnicity or religion.  It is based on citizenship and how it is derived.  Nice try though.
> 
> Apartheid states tend to have signs like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've responded to this multiple times.  During the Second Intifada, in the West Bank, Jewish drivers would get shot at by Arab snipers.  Thus, Jewish and Arab-only roads were established for safety reasons.
Click to expand...



Apartheid South Africa prevented non-whites from entering white areas for security reasons as well. It didn't make it any less Apartheid.


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question, according to the definition of the Crime of Apartheid which states, inter alia:
> 
> "For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:
> 
> a. Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:
> i. By murder of members of a racial group or groups;
> ii. By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;
> iii. By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;
> b. Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;
> c. Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;
> d. Any measures, including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;
> e. Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;
> f. Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid."
> https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1015/volume-1015-I-14861-English.pdf
> 
> The following Israeli laws have been shown to breach the above convention:
> 
> Emergency Land Requisition (Regulation) Law (1949)
> Development Authority (Transfer Of Property) Law (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> State Property Law (1951)
> Land Acquisition (Validation Of Acts And Compensation) Law (1953)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offenses And Jurisdiction) Law (1954)
> Basic Law: Israel Lands (1960)
> Israel Lands Administration Law (1960)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Agricultural Settlement (Restrictions On Use Of Agricultural Land And Water) Law (1967)
> Registration Of Inhabitants (1949)
> Law Of Return (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> Nationality Law (1952)
> Entry Into Israel (1952)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offences And Jurisdiction) Law, (1954)
> Population Registry Law (1965)
> Identity Certificate (Possession And Presentation) Law (1982)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) Law (2003)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) (Amendment) Law (2005)
> World Zionist Organization – Jewish Agency (Status) Law (1952)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Peanut Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Vegetable Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Egg And Poultry Board (Production And Marketing) Law (1963)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Fruit Production And Marketing Board Law (1973)
> Galilee Law (1988)
> Negev Law (Amendment)(1988)
> Defense Army Of Israel Ordinance (1948)
> Defense Service Law (1949)
> Discharged Soldiers (Return to Work) Law (1949)
> Grants to Soldiers and their Families Regulations (1970)
> Discharged Soldiers Law (1984)
> Israel Defence Forces (Permanent Service) (Benefits) (Consolidated Version) (1985)
> Discharged Soldiers (Adjustment Grant) Law (1988)
> Defense (Emergency) Regulations (1945)
> Amutot Law (1980)
> Basic Law: Knesset (Amendment 9)(1985)
> 
> All are still on the statute books as far as I know and apply to "Israel proper"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S what you call Apartheid ? Oh, the horror !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose the American law that only someone born here can become president, can also be considered Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an erroneous interpretation of the law. A natural born citizen is one born anywhere of at least one U.S. parent.  That is not Apartheid as it does not discriminate against any specific race, ethnicity or religion.  It is based on citizenship and how it is derived.  Nice try though.
> 
> Apartheid states tend to have signs like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've responded to this multiple times.  During the Second Intifada, in the West Bank, Jewish drivers would get shot at by Arab snipers.  Thus, Jewish and Arab-only roads were established for safety reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid South Africa prevented non-whites from entering white areas for security reasons as well. It didn't make it any less Apartheid.
Click to expand...


You don't understand, do you? During the second intifada, Jews were constantly getting attacked by Arabs. So when Israel does something to prevent further attacks, you deluded morons call it 'Apartheid'. 
Same thing with the suicide bombings. During the second intifada, hundreds of Islamic scum from the West Bank, entered Israel to blow themselves up in populated cafes, restaurants, markets etc.. So Israel builds a wall, increases checkpoints and restrictions in the West Bank to prevent further bombings, and you deluded morons call it oppression. Every action has a reaction. You reap what you sow.


----------



## montelatici

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S what you call Apartheid ? Oh, the horror !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose the American law that only someone born here can become president, can also be considered Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an erroneous interpretation of the law. A natural born citizen is one born anywhere of at least one U.S. parent.  That is not Apartheid as it does not discriminate against any specific race, ethnicity or religion.  It is based on citizenship and how it is derived.  Nice try though.
> 
> Apartheid states tend to have signs like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've responded to this multiple times.  During the Second Intifada, in the West Bank, Jewish drivers would get shot at by Arab snipers.  Thus, Jewish and Arab-only roads were established for safety reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid South Africa prevented non-whites from entering white areas for security reasons as well. It didn't make it any less Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand, do you? During the second intifada, Jews were constantly getting attacked by Arabs. So when Israel does something to prevent further attacks, you deluded morons call it 'Apartheid'.
> Same thing with the suicide bombings. During the second intifada, hundreds of Islamic scum from the West Bank, entered Israel to blow themselves up in populated cafes, restaurants, markets etc.. So Israel builds a wall, increases checkpoints and restrictions in the West Bank to prevent further bombings, and you deluded morons call it oppression. Every action has a reaction. You reap what you sow.
Click to expand...


The ANC was far more deadly than the Palestinians against white targets in Apartheid South Africa.  They even had militants that were based in neighboring countries that attacked. The white-ruled government was still considered an Apartheid government. Occupied, colonized and oppressed people will attack the oppressor.  If you go to a place to dispossess and replace the inhabitants that's what happens.  You reap what you sow.

The delusion is to think that going to Palestine and dispossessing the inhabitants would not have consequences.


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose the American law that only someone born here can become president, can also be considered Apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an erroneous interpretation of the law. A natural born citizen is one born anywhere of at least one U.S. parent.  That is not Apartheid as it does not discriminate against any specific race, ethnicity or religion.  It is based on citizenship and how it is derived.  Nice try though.
> 
> Apartheid states tend to have signs like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've responded to this multiple times.  During the Second Intifada, in the West Bank, Jewish drivers would get shot at by Arab snipers.  Thus, Jewish and Arab-only roads were established for safety reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid South Africa prevented non-whites from entering white areas for security reasons as well. It didn't make it any less Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand, do you? During the second intifada, Jews were constantly getting attacked by Arabs. So when Israel does something to prevent further attacks, you deluded morons call it 'Apartheid'.
> Same thing with the suicide bombings. During the second intifada, hundreds of Islamic scum from the West Bank, entered Israel to blow themselves up in populated cafes, restaurants, markets etc.. So Israel builds a wall, increases checkpoints and restrictions in the West Bank to prevent further bombings, and you deluded morons call it oppression. Every action has a reaction. You reap what you sow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ANC was far more deadly than the Palestinians against white targets in Apartheid South Africa.  They even had militants that were based in neighboring countries that attacked. The white-ruled government was still considered an Apartheid government. Occupied, colonized and oppressed people will attack the oppressor.  If you go to a place to dispossess and replace the inhabitants that's what happens.  You reap what you sow.
> 
> The delusion is to think that going to Palestine and dispossessing the inhabitants would not have consequences.
Click to expand...


The delusion is expecting Israel to do fuck all when Palestinians keep attacking. Take a look at the current situation; it appears that the Palestinians have reaped what they have sowed


----------



## montelatici

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an erroneous interpretation of the law. A natural born citizen is one born anywhere of at least one U.S. parent.  That is not Apartheid as it does not discriminate against any specific race, ethnicity or religion.  It is based on citizenship and how it is derived.  Nice try though.
> 
> Apartheid states tend to have signs like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've responded to this multiple times.  During the Second Intifada, in the West Bank, Jewish drivers would get shot at by Arab snipers.  Thus, Jewish and Arab-only roads were established for safety reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid South Africa prevented non-whites from entering white areas for security reasons as well. It didn't make it any less Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand, do you? During the second intifada, Jews were constantly getting attacked by Arabs. So when Israel does something to prevent further attacks, you deluded morons call it 'Apartheid'.
> Same thing with the suicide bombings. During the second intifada, hundreds of Islamic scum from the West Bank, entered Israel to blow themselves up in populated cafes, restaurants, markets etc.. So Israel builds a wall, increases checkpoints and restrictions in the West Bank to prevent further bombings, and you deluded morons call it oppression. Every action has a reaction. You reap what you sow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ANC was far more deadly than the Palestinians against white targets in Apartheid South Africa.  They even had militants that were based in neighboring countries that attacked. The white-ruled government was still considered an Apartheid government. Occupied, colonized and oppressed people will attack the oppressor.  If you go to a place to dispossess and replace the inhabitants that's what happens.  You reap what you sow.
> 
> The delusion is to think that going to Palestine and dispossessing the inhabitants would not have consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The delusion is expecting Israel to do fuck all when Palestinians keep attacking. Take a look at the current situation; it appears that the Palestinians have reaped what they have sowed
Click to expand...


It looked pretty bad for the non-whites in South Africa until the sanctions started being imposed.  Israel has no reason to negotiate for a realistic solution as long as they can continue to rule over the non-Jews under its control.  I can understand their position.  Unfortunately, in these situations the oppressed have to make it uncomfortable for the oppressor or the master/slave (figuratively speaking) will never change.  It's always been this way.  You just observe the dynamic as a very strong partisan of one side.  It's understandable but not coherent.


----------



## toastman

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've responded to this multiple times.  During the Second Intifada, in the West Bank, Jewish drivers would get shot at by Arab snipers.  Thus, Jewish and Arab-only roads were established for safety reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid South Africa prevented non-whites from entering white areas for security reasons as well. It didn't make it any less Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand, do you? During the second intifada, Jews were constantly getting attacked by Arabs. So when Israel does something to prevent further attacks, you deluded morons call it 'Apartheid'.
> Same thing with the suicide bombings. During the second intifada, hundreds of Islamic scum from the West Bank, entered Israel to blow themselves up in populated cafes, restaurants, markets etc.. So Israel builds a wall, increases checkpoints and restrictions in the West Bank to prevent further bombings, and you deluded morons call it oppression. Every action has a reaction. You reap what you sow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ANC was far more deadly than the Palestinians against white targets in Apartheid South Africa.  They even had militants that were based in neighboring countries that attacked. The white-ruled government was still considered an Apartheid government. Occupied, colonized and oppressed people will attack the oppressor.  If you go to a place to dispossess and replace the inhabitants that's what happens.  You reap what you sow.
> 
> The delusion is to think that going to Palestine and dispossessing the inhabitants would not have consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The delusion is expecting Israel to do fuck all when Palestinians keep attacking. Take a look at the current situation; it appears that the Palestinians have reaped what they have sowed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looked pretty bad for the non-whites in South Africa until the sanctions started being imposed.  Israel has no reason to negotiate for a realistic solution as long as they can continue to rule over the non-Jews under its control.  I can understand their position.  Unfortunately, in these situations the oppressed have to make it uncomfortable for the oppressor or the master/slave (figuratively speaking) will never change.  It's always been this way.  You just observe the dynamic as a very strong partisan of one side.  It's understandable but not coherent.
Click to expand...


Monti, you are again comparing two very different situations.


----------



## montelatici

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apartheid South Africa prevented non-whites from entering white areas for security reasons as well. It didn't make it any less Apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand, do you? During the second intifada, Jews were constantly getting attacked by Arabs. So when Israel does something to prevent further attacks, you deluded morons call it 'Apartheid'.
> Same thing with the suicide bombings. During the second intifada, hundreds of Islamic scum from the West Bank, entered Israel to blow themselves up in populated cafes, restaurants, markets etc.. So Israel builds a wall, increases checkpoints and restrictions in the West Bank to prevent further bombings, and you deluded morons call it oppression. Every action has a reaction. You reap what you sow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ANC was far more deadly than the Palestinians against white targets in Apartheid South Africa.  They even had militants that were based in neighboring countries that attacked. The white-ruled government was still considered an Apartheid government. Occupied, colonized and oppressed people will attack the oppressor.  If you go to a place to dispossess and replace the inhabitants that's what happens.  You reap what you sow.
> 
> The delusion is to think that going to Palestine and dispossessing the inhabitants would not have consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The delusion is expecting Israel to do fuck all when Palestinians keep attacking. Take a look at the current situation; it appears that the Palestinians have reaped what they have sowed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looked pretty bad for the non-whites in South Africa until the sanctions started being imposed.  Israel has no reason to negotiate for a realistic solution as long as they can continue to rule over the non-Jews under its control.  I can understand their position.  Unfortunately, in these situations the oppressed have to make it uncomfortable for the oppressor or the master/slave (figuratively speaking) will never change.  It's always been this way.  You just observe the dynamic as a very strong partisan of one side.  It's understandable but not coherent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Monti, you are again comparing two very different situations.
Click to expand...


What is the difference?


----------



## Phoenall

ForeverYoung436 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a pro Palestinian can answer this question: If Israel is an Apartheid state, then where is the Apartheid in Israel proper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question, according to the definition of the Crime of Apartheid which states, inter alia:
> 
> "For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:
> 
> a. Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:
> i. By murder of members of a racial group or groups;
> ii. By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;
> iii. By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;
> b. Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;
> c. Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;
> d. Any measures, including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;
> e. Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;
> f. Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid."
> https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1015/volume-1015-I-14861-English.pdf
> 
> The following Israeli laws have been shown to breach the above convention:
> 
> Emergency Land Requisition (Regulation) Law (1949)
> Development Authority (Transfer Of Property) Law (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> State Property Law (1951)
> Land Acquisition (Validation Of Acts And Compensation) Law (1953)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offenses And Jurisdiction) Law (1954)
> Basic Law: Israel Lands (1960)
> Israel Lands Administration Law (1960)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Agricultural Settlement (Restrictions On Use Of Agricultural Land And Water) Law (1967)
> Registration Of Inhabitants (1949)
> Law Of Return (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> Nationality Law (1952)
> Entry Into Israel (1952)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offences And Jurisdiction) Law, (1954)
> Population Registry Law (1965)
> Identity Certificate (Possession And Presentation) Law (1982)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) Law (2003)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) (Amendment) Law (2005)
> World Zionist Organization – Jewish Agency (Status) Law (1952)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Peanut Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Vegetable Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Egg And Poultry Board (Production And Marketing) Law (1963)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Fruit Production And Marketing Board Law (1973)
> Galilee Law (1988)
> Negev Law (Amendment)(1988)
> Defense Army Of Israel Ordinance (1948)
> Defense Service Law (1949)
> Discharged Soldiers (Return to Work) Law (1949)
> Grants to Soldiers and their Families Regulations (1970)
> Discharged Soldiers Law (1984)
> Israel Defence Forces (Permanent Service) (Benefits) (Consolidated Version) (1985)
> Discharged Soldiers (Adjustment Grant) Law (1988)
> Defense (Emergency) Regulations (1945)
> Amutot Law (1980)
> Basic Law: Knesset (Amendment 9)(1985)
> 
> All are still on the statute books as far as I know and apply to "Israel proper"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT'S what you call Apartheid ? Oh, the horror !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose the American law that only someone born here can become president, can also be considered Apartheid.
Click to expand...









 The best one is the one that allows a total stranger to come along and take your home when you are away on holiday and the Government will defend their actions


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand, do you? During the second intifada, Jews were constantly getting attacked by Arabs. So when Israel does something to prevent further attacks, you deluded morons call it 'Apartheid'.
> Same thing with the suicide bombings. During the second intifada, hundreds of Islamic scum from the West Bank, entered Israel to blow themselves up in populated cafes, restaurants, markets etc.. So Israel builds a wall, increases checkpoints and restrictions in the West Bank to prevent further bombings, and you deluded morons call it oppression. Every action has a reaction. You reap what you sow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ANC was far more deadly than the Palestinians against white targets in Apartheid South Africa.  They even had militants that were based in neighboring countries that attacked. The white-ruled government was still considered an Apartheid government. Occupied, colonized and oppressed people will attack the oppressor.  If you go to a place to dispossess and replace the inhabitants that's what happens.  You reap what you sow.
> 
> The delusion is to think that going to Palestine and dispossessing the inhabitants would not have consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The delusion is expecting Israel to do fuck all when Palestinians keep attacking. Take a look at the current situation; it appears that the Palestinians have reaped what they have sowed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looked pretty bad for the non-whites in South Africa until the sanctions started being imposed.  Israel has no reason to negotiate for a realistic solution as long as they can continue to rule over the non-Jews under its control.  I can understand their position.  Unfortunately, in these situations the oppressed have to make it uncomfortable for the oppressor or the master/slave (figuratively speaking) will never change.  It's always been this way.  You just observe the dynamic as a very strong partisan of one side.  It's understandable but not coherent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Monti, you are again comparing two very different situations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the difference?
Click to expand...






The Jews don't rule gaza and the west bank for starters, and even the UN says this.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a pro Palestinian can answer this question: If Israel is an Apartheid state, then where is the Apartheid in Israel proper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question, according to the definition of the Crime of Apartheid which states, inter alia:
> 
> "For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:
> 
> a. Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:
> i. By murder of members of a racial group or groups;
> ii. By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;
> iii. By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;
> b. Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;
> c. Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;
> d. Any measures, including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;
> e. Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;
> f. Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid."
> https://treaties.un.org/doc/Publication/UNTS/Volume 1015/volume-1015-I-14861-English.pdf
> 
> The following Israeli laws have been shown to breach the above convention:
> 
> Emergency Land Requisition (Regulation) Law (1949)
> Development Authority (Transfer Of Property) Law (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> State Property Law (1951)
> Land Acquisition (Validation Of Acts And Compensation) Law (1953)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offenses And Jurisdiction) Law (1954)
> Basic Law: Israel Lands (1960)
> Israel Lands Administration Law (1960)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Agricultural Settlement (Restrictions On Use Of Agricultural Land And Water) Law (1967)
> Registration Of Inhabitants (1949)
> Law Of Return (1950)
> Absentees’ Property Law (1950)
> Nationality Law (1952)
> Entry Into Israel (1952)
> Prevention Of Infiltration (Offences And Jurisdiction) Law, (1954)
> Population Registry Law (1965)
> Identity Certificate (Possession And Presentation) Law (1982)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) Law (2003)
> Nationality And Entry Into Israel (Temporary Order) (Amendment) Law (2005)
> World Zionist Organization – Jewish Agency (Status) Law (1952)
> Keren Kayemet Le-Israel Law (1953)
> Peanut Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Vegetable Production And Marketing Board Law (1959)
> Egg And Poultry Board (Production And Marketing) Law (1963)
> Planning And Building Law (1965)
> Fruit Production And Marketing Board Law (1973)
> Galilee Law (1988)
> Negev Law (Amendment)(1988)
> Defense Army Of Israel Ordinance (1948)
> Defense Service Law (1949)
> Discharged Soldiers (Return to Work) Law (1949)
> Grants to Soldiers and their Families Regulations (1970)
> Discharged Soldiers Law (1984)
> Israel Defence Forces (Permanent Service) (Benefits) (Consolidated Version) (1985)
> Discharged Soldiers (Adjustment Grant) Law (1988)
> Defense (Emergency) Regulations (1945)
> Amutot Law (1980)
> Basic Law: Knesset (Amendment 9)(1985)
> 
> All are still on the statute books as far as I know and apply to "Israel proper"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THAT'S what you call Apartheid ? Oh, the horror !!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose the American law that only someone born here can become president, can also be considered Apartheid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an erroneous interpretation of the law. A natural born citizen is one born anywhere of at least one U.S. parent.  That is not Apartheid as it does not discriminate against any specific race, ethnicity or religion.  It is based on citizenship and how it is derived.  Nice try though.
> 
> Apartheid states tend to have signs like this:
Click to expand...








 So nice of you to admit that the arab state of Palestine is apartheid, now can you find similar signs in Israel ?


----------



## Challenger

From the BDS website:
*Much still to do*

Governments, particularly in the West, continue their collusion with Israel’s regime, protecting it from sanctions and continuing business as usual with it, in most cases against the democratic will of their respective citizens.

Just as the Palestinian people continues to resist and struggle for its inalienable rights, people across the Arab world and beyond continue to struggle to build a better world. Anti-racist movements, anti-austerity struggles, campaigns for economic, social and ecological justice across the world are all united in our belief that it is possible and necessary to create a better world. If we want to succeed in this task, we must find ways to deepen and strengthen the links between our struggles.

Palestinian oppression and dispossession continues to intensify under Israel’s brutal regime of apartheid and settler colonialism, but BDS is a key and growing source of inspiration for the Palestinian people. The Palestinian BDS National Committee deeply appreciates the tireless efforts of BDS activists and BDS supporting organisations around the world. You inspire us and give us hope.

We urge international civil society, including trade unions, NGOs, grassroots movements, political parties and parliamentarians to join us in intensifying BDS by:

— Building broad and mass boycotts, divestment and sanctions campaigns against Israel and the international institutions and companies that support or otherwise profit from its crimes.

— Raising broad public awareness about the Israeli regime of occupation, settler colonialism and apartheid that oppresses the Palestinian people, and the moral and legal duty to resist it.

— Increasing pressure on governments and the UN to impose an immediate military embargo on Israel and to suspend all forms of cooperation and free trade agreements with Israel until it fully complies with its obligations under international law.

Ten years after the launch of BDS, isolating Israel’s regime has become more crucial than ever and more realistic than ever. We shall overcome.

One year since Israel s Gaza massacre and ten years since the launch of the BDS movement BDSmovement.net


----------



## Challenger

Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.

http://whoprofits.org/content/veoli...-rail-and-completes-withdrawal-israeli-market


----------



## Hollie

The BDS movement is failing.  Part 1


The BDS campaign (boycotts, sanctions and divestment) against Israel represents a malevolent, reactionary political force which is antisemitic in effect if not intent, in that it singles out Israel (and only Israel), the world’s only Jewish state and the state in the region with the best human rights record. Additionally, despite claims in the media to the contrary, prominent BDS leaders support violence and openly oppose the continued existence of the Jewish state within any boundaries.

Fortunately, however, the campaign is by and large failing miserably, despite the oxygen campaigners are given by pro-Palestinian media outlets.  This blog’s new periodic review of BDS failures should provide the reader with rebuttals to routine claims by anti-Israel activists that the movement is gaining traction and achieving its desired result of isolating and economically crippling the state of Israel.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> http://whoprofits.org/content/veoli...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


And tomorrow, Israel will still be successful, you and the Pali terrorists will still be a fraud and your self-hate will still be the object of ridicule.

Allah has played a cruel joke on you islamos.


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> http://whoprofits.org/content/veoli...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Not to worry.

Something else will rush-in to fill the vacuum.

If not an Israeli company, then an American one.

Less business for the French, more business for us.

Thanks, Veolia.


----------



## Kondor3

Challenger said:


> From the BDS website: Much still to do ...


Yes.

Much.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> The BDS movement is failing.  Part 1
> 
> 
> The BDS campaign (boycotts, sanctions and divestment) against Israel represents a malevolent, reactionary political force which is antisemitic in effect if not intent, in that it singles out Israel (and only Israel), the world’s only Jewish state and the state in the region with the best human rights record. Additionally, despite claims in the media to the contrary, prominent BDS leaders support violence and openly oppose the continued existence of the Jewish state within any boundaries.
> 
> Fortunately, however, the campaign is by and large failing miserably, despite the oxygen campaigners are given by pro-Palestinian media outlets.  This blog’s new periodic review of BDS failures should provide the reader with rebuttals to routine claims by anti-Israel activists that the movement is gaining traction and achieving its desired result of isolating and economically crippling the state of Israel.


...says UK media watch(aka CiF watch, aka BBC watch)...no surprise there.


----------



## Challenger

Kondor3 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the BDS website: Much still to do ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Much.
Click to expand...

He who laughs last, laughs loudest.  No sign of a "fat lady singing" yet.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> http://whoprofits.org/content/veoli...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> 
> 
> And tomorrow, Israel will still be successful, you and the Pali terrorists will still be a fraud and your self-hate will still be the object of ridicule.
> 
> Allah has played a cruel joke on you islamos.
Click to expand...

Your words sound hollow, Hollie.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> http://whoprofits.org/content/veoli...-rail-and-completes-withdrawal-israeli-market








 More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred


----------



## rylah

Challenger said:


> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and completes withdrawal from the Israeli market | Who Profits


Veolia is out of Israel!
If it wasn't Friday You'd make my day.

This multi-service octopus is out! Back to Israeli companies and municipal high-paid jobs.


----------



## RoccoR

Phoenall,  et al,

I really don't see what the complaint is all about.



Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.

Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

RoccoR said:


> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?

 The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?


----------



## SAYIT

RoccoR said:


> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


No, but the Nazi-types here certainly are.


----------



## rhodescholar

Challenger said:


> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> http://whoprofits.org/content/veoli...-rail-and-completes-withdrawal-israeli-market



Excellent, c-nt idiot.  20 companies will step in and take their place.

Keep the jew-hatred flowing you dogshit, and every day the bds fraud is exposed for exactly what it is, a modern day kristallnacht attacking jews.

Death to bds and all of its supporters and apologists.  May the fakestinians vanish in the same way they appeared, out of thin air.


----------



## Phoenall

Urbanguerrilla said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
Click to expand...





 No I don't see the Zionists as todays Nazis, that would be like saying that the Americans were Nazis when they were in Vietnam. They had a mantra out there " If it moves it is V.C." and they practised this very often in the An Lao valley, how many millions did the Americans murder those few short years ?

 Is that your problem guilt for the innocents raped, brutalised and mass murdered in the name of democracy.


----------



## Roudy

More empty, meaningless "victories". Fact is, more companies are flocking to Israel than ever before.


----------



## Roudy

Urbanguerrilla said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
Click to expand...


Wrong.  Islamists are today's nazis and the Paleshitians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic Nationalism. 

www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Roudy said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Islamists are today's nazis and the Paleshitians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic Nationalism.
> 
> www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com
Click to expand...


The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

Phoenall said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't see the Zionists as todays Nazis, that would be like saying that the Americans were Nazis when they were in Vietnam. They had a mantra out there " If it moves it is V.C." and they practised this very often in the An Lao valley, how many millions did the Americans murder those few short years ?
> 
> Is that your problem guilt for the innocents raped, brutalised and mass murdered in the name of democracy.
Click to expand...


No that's not my problem, it's the fact that the US supports a regime that practices lebensraum, apartheid, mass murder and ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Hollie

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> http://whoprofits.org/content/veoli...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> 
> 
> And tomorrow, Israel will still be successful, you and the Pali terrorists will still be a fraud and your self-hate will still be the object of ridicule.
> 
> Allah has played a cruel joke on you islamos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your words sound hollow, Hollie.
Click to expand...

Typically pointless, Habib.

Your words are not your own, just childish name-calling you plagiarized from another islamist on the board.

The last decade thereabouts, since Israel withdrew from Gaza, has shown exactly what "Palestinian" self government is capable of achieving: fomenting an islamist terrorist enclave. Such behavior simply doesn't speak to giving them more land for an even more despicable islamo-terror state.  Establishing a "Palestinian" state just reeks of creating a new Al Qaeda nation.

At some point, Hamas needs to be separated from international welfare dollars as that money only goes to further an already entrenched group of swine suckling at the nipple of the free world.  Hamas needs to be removed from Gaza, prevented from re-establishing their arsenal and the rational world needs to end the welfare fraud that defines "Palestinian" arabs. If the free world wont do it, maybe ISIS will.

At any rate, the start-and-stop Israeli responses to the attacks from Gaza are insufficient, and the difficult task of reversing the Hamas coup of 2007 needs to be undertaken. In the event that ISIS does enter Gaza and puts the Hamas terrorists in leading rolls within those lovely videos that ISIS produces: head-chopping, burning, smooshing, drowing, pushing off building rooftops, etc., that may well be the upset point where Israel decides to get serious about eliminating the moslem savages and lets loose with a campaign to make Gaza an _islamist terrorist free zone_.


----------



## rhodescholar

Urbanguerrilla said:


> No that's not my problem, it's the fact that the US supports a regime that practices lebensraum, apartheid, mass murder and ethnic cleansing.



Is that the iranian regime?  The syrian?  Or the iraqi?


----------



## Hossfly

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't see the Zionists as todays Nazis, that would be like saying that the Americans were Nazis when they were in Vietnam. They had a mantra out there " If it moves it is V.C." and they practised this very often in the An Lao valley, how many millions did the Americans murder those few short years ?
> 
> Is that your problem guilt for the innocents raped, brutalised and mass murdered in the name of democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not my problem, it's the fact that the US supports a regime that practices lebensraum, apartheid, mass murder and ethnic cleansing.
Click to expand...

That's a load of lizard crap.


----------



## Roudy

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Islamists are today's nazis and the Paleshitians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic Nationalism.
> 
> www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
Click to expand...


Bzzzzzz...wrong. Quite the opposite. Like I said, the so called "Palestinians" are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic nationalism.

True story. 

Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers

Recent work by historians and apologists has revealed that an influential, international religious leader was also an ardent supporter of Adolf Hitler. His name was not Pope Pius XII but Hajj Amin al-Husseini. This Grand Mufti of Jerusalem recruited whole divisions of fanatics to fight and kill in the name of extremism. 

Revered in some circles today as one of the fathers of modern radical Islam, al-Husseini has been the subject of a number of modern studies. Scholars such as David Dalin, John Rothmann, Chuck Morse, and others have courageously brought al-Husseini’s actions to light. "Hitler’s Mufti," as many have called him, had a direct hand in some of the darkest moments of the Holocaust, the slaughter of tens of thousands of Christians, and the formation of some of the most hate-filled generations of modern history. Al-Husseini is a testament to the way that evil finds evil.


----------



## Roudy

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't see the Zionists as todays Nazis, that would be like saying that the Americans were Nazis when they were in Vietnam. They had a mantra out there " If it moves it is V.C." and they practised this very often in the An Lao valley, how many millions did the Americans murder those few short years ?
> 
> Is that your problem guilt for the innocents raped, brutalised and mass murdered in the name of democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not my problem, it's the fact that the US supports a regime that practices lebensraum, apartheid, mass murder and ethnic cleansing.
Click to expand...


Gee, you just described most Muslim countries and societies including the Palestinians to the T.  But of course you're too much of an ignorant knucklehead to realize it.


----------



## Roudy

rhodescholar said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that's not my problem, it's the fact that the US supports a regime that practices lebensraum, apartheid, mass murder and ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the iranian regime?  The syrian?  Or the iraqi?
Click to expand...

All of the above but you still missed the majority of Muslim shitholes which openly practice govt sanctioned apartheid, mass murder, persecution of non Muslim minorities, and ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Phoenall

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Islamists are today's nazis and the Paleshitians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic Nationalism.
> 
> www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
Click to expand...





 Care to prove this using unbiased and non partisan sources ?


----------



## Phoenall

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't see the Zionists as todays Nazis, that would be like saying that the Americans were Nazis when they were in Vietnam. They had a mantra out there " If it moves it is V.C." and they practised this very often in the An Lao valley, how many millions did the Americans murder those few short years ?
> 
> Is that your problem guilt for the innocents raped, brutalised and mass murdered in the name of democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not my problem, it's the fact that the US supports a regime that practices lebensraum, apartheid, mass murder and ethnic cleansing.
Click to expand...






 None of which have been proven outside of your fantasy world have they. In one breath you claim that the west bank is Israel and is apartheid in the next you state it is Palestine. It cant be both.   You have been talking to too many islamonazi peropagandists


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> Care to prove this using unbiased and non partisan sources ?


One merely needs to look at the Warsaw Ghetto and Gaza, the parallels are striking. Collective punishment through dietary restriction, tunnels to defeat blockades, exaggerated reprisals, etc, etc.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to prove this using unbiased and non partisan sources ?
> 
> 
> 
> One merely needs to look at the Warsaw Ghetto and Gaza, the parallels are striking. Collective punishment through dietary restriction, tunnels to defeat blockades, exaggerated reprisals, etc, etc.
Click to expand...





No parallels at all id there,

 What dietary restrictions are in place other that those imposed by hamas ?

 What collective punishment other than tah imposed by hamas ?

 What goods are smuggled in apart from Iranian weapons and high end German cars ? And you forget the tunnels under Israeli schools primed with H.E. to mass murder children.

What exaggerated reprisals other than those accepted under international law that results in many terrorists and militia being killed.


 So where are your unbiased and non partisan sources, or couldn't you find any ?


----------



## rhodescholar

cnm said:


> One merely needs to look at the Warsaw Ghetto and Gaza, the parallels are striking. Collective punishment through dietary restriction, tunnels to defeat blockades, exaggerated reprisals, etc, etc.



Ugh, c-nts like this are just so, so fucking stupid.

Were the jews trying to exterminate the germans?  Were the jews suicide bombing german restaurants?  Were the jews waging war on german socieity?  Did the jews claim that germans were illegitimate and did not have the right to live in germany?

The arab muslims have ethnically cleansed all of the other minorities out of gaza (and much of the mideast, for that matter).  The Israelis want nothing to do with gaza, and would not attack it if they were not attacked.  

You're mentally ill filth.


----------



## Roudy

cnm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to prove this using unbiased and non partisan sources ?
> 
> 
> 
> One merely needs to look at the Warsaw Ghetto and Gaza, the parallels are striking. Collective punishment through dietary restriction, tunnels to defeat blockades, exaggerated reprisals, etc, etc.
Click to expand...


Warsaw ghetto was shooting rockets at the Germans, or blowing up school buses and restaurants filled with German civilians? Bullshit comparisons by a known liar and a dirtbag.


----------



## Roudy

rhodescholar said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> One merely needs to look at the Warsaw Ghetto and Gaza, the parallels are striking. Collective punishment through dietary restriction, tunnels to defeat blockades, exaggerated reprisals, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, c-nts like this are just so, so fucking stupid.
> 
> Were the jews trying to exterminate the germans?  Were the jews suicide bombing german restaurants?  Were the jews waging war on german socieity?  Did the jews claim that germans were illegitimate and did not have the right to live in germany?
> 
> The arab muslims have ethnically cleansed all of the other minorities out of gaza (and much of the mideast, for that matter).  The Israelis want nothing to do with gaza, and would not attack it if they were not attacked.
> 
> You're mentally ill filth.
Click to expand...


Signs of being infected with Mad Muslim Disease.


----------



## fanger

Phoenall said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to prove this using unbiased and non partisan sources ?
> 
> 
> 
> One merely needs to look at the Warsaw Ghetto and Gaza, the parallels are striking. Collective punishment through dietary restriction, tunnels to defeat blockades, exaggerated reprisals, etc, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No parallels at all id there,
> 
> What dietary restrictions are in place other that those imposed by hamas ?
> 
> What collective punishment other than tah imposed by hamas ?
> 
> What goods are smuggled in apart from Iranian weapons and high end German cars ? And you forget the tunnels under Israeli schools primed with H.E. to mass murder children.
> 
> What exaggerated reprisals other than those accepted under international law that results in many terrorists and militia being killed.
> 
> 
> So where are your unbiased and non partisan sources, or couldn't you find any ?
Click to expand...

*OK I am going to call you out on this one where are  "the tunnels under Israeli schools primed with H.E. to mass murder children" post a link or be called a liar
.*


----------



## fanger

Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -


One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.

Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.




Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22

In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,

“The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”

Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.

The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.

In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.

The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.

Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.

Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”

A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….

Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?

Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…

Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?

A. No. We must not become complacent…

Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?

A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…

Q. So where do the tunnels go?

A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.


 See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site



Copying and pasting won't help you learn anything, Habib. Think of this lesson along the lines of - you're in the madrassah, rocking back and forth in rote memorization of your koranology lessons....

Whenever the United States has exercised its financial muscles to make a political point, the point has sunk home. The most recent example was Iran and its Mullocracy, which was badly hurt by Americans' participation in sanctions against the bearded loons, and Germany, whose government learned the price of obstructionism by losing the greater number of American military bases and personnel situated on its soil.

Europe is not going to make a predicament of its economic health to appease you islamics.

Take notes, Habib.


----------



## fanger

Any country would be happy to see the back of us
military bases and personnel situated on its soil.


----------



## Hollie

fanger said:


> Any country would be happy to see the back of us
> military bases and personnel situated on its soil.


Most do, Habib. It's a economic gold mine for the host nation (especially the local economy), as well as a means to establish NATO ties.

Really, Habib, how lucky you are for the infidel innovated and maintained web. Absent wiki to cut and paste from, you're a total Haboob.


----------



## rhodescholar

fanger said:


> Any country would be happy to see the back of us
> military bases and personnel situated on its soil.



You quoted website 972 and expect anyone to think you're not a fucking idiot? 

Moron, if the tunnels are built near civilian areas which is a war crime, whether that is a kindergarten, a spa or a fucking library makes no difference.  They cross the internationally-recognized demarcation border, which is an act of war.


----------



## P F Tinmore

fanger said:


> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site


*Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.

Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.


----------



## Roudy

fanger said:


> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site



972 magazine?  That's part of the Pallywood propaganda machine. Flush it down the toilet!


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> *Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.
Click to expand...


No actually, Palishitians do dig terror tunnels and they do use schools and hospitals for military puposes. That's a proven fact, they are one of  the most depraved immoral people on this planet.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> *Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually, Palishitians do dig terror tunnels and they do use schools and hospitals for military puposes. That's a proven fact, they are one of  the most depraved immoral people on this planet.
Click to expand...

Anyone besides Israel shoveling that shit?


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> *Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually, Palishitians do dig terror tunnels and they do use schools and hospitals for military puposes. That's a proven fact, they are one of  the most depraved immoral people on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone besides Israel shoveling that shit?
Click to expand...


It's an internationally known and proven fact that Palishitians dig terror tunnels and they use schools and hospitals for military puposes. Which makes them one of the most depraved, immoral people on this planet.

True story.


----------



## rhodescholar

A long, long time ago I was actually much more sympathetic to the arab muslims than I am today, where I would literally expel every one of them out of gaza, the west bank, most of them from israel, and possibly some of the neighboring countries as well.  But then the bastards attacked school children directly in the ma'alot massacre, and did so again in the Dolphinarium and Sbarro suicide bombings.

After those events, had I been israel's PM I would have wiped them out, all of them - I could no longer support or justify anything but mass slaughter, they were fucking animals was and remains my final conclusion.  Within hours of hamas conducting the dolphinarium bombing, I would have liquidated the iranian military and regime as well.  I would have been doing mankind a huge favor.


----------



## theliq

P F Tinmore said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> *Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.
Click to expand...

Partly right Tinnie,but you omitted that they also are Zionist Terrorists...steve


----------



## theliq

rhodescholar said:


> A long, long time ago I was actually much more sympathetic to the arab muslims than I am today, where I would literally expel every one of them out of gaza, the west bank, most of them from israel, and possibly some of the neighboring countries as well.  But then the bastards attacked school children directly in the ma'alot massacre, and did so again in the Dolphinarium and Sbarro suicide bombings.
> 
> After those events, had I been israel's PM I would have wiped them out, all of them - I could no longer support or justify anything but mass slaughter, they were fucking animals was and remains my final conclusion.  Within hours of hamas conducting the dolphinarium bombing, I would have liquidated the iranian military and regime as well.  I would have been doing mankind a huge favor.


Palestinians don't need your sort of "SYMPATHY"............Now tell us how many Palestinian Children and Babies the Zionists and Israelis have slaughtered since 1948..........Try BIG MOUTH


----------



## theliq

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> *Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually, Palishitians do dig terror tunnels and they do use schools and hospitals for military puposes. That's a proven fact, they are one of  the most depraved immoral people on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone besides Israel shoveling that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an internationally known and proven fact that Palishitians dig terror tunnels and they use schools and hospitals for military puposes. Which makes them one of the most depraved, immoral people on this planet.
> 
> True story.
Click to expand...

Huh,you forgot to mention the State of the Art Bombs and Weapons the Israelis use on the Palestinians.........as usual Roudy you only tell half the story.


----------



## Roudy

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> *Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually, Palishitians do dig terror tunnels and they do use schools and hospitals for military puposes. That's a proven fact, they are one of  the most depraved immoral people on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone besides Israel shoveling that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an internationally known and proven fact that Palishitians dig terror tunnels and they use schools and hospitals for military puposes. Which makes them one of the most depraved, immoral people on this planet.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh,you forgot to mention the State of the Art Bombs and Weapons the Israelis use on the Palestinians.........as usual Roudy you only tell half the story.
Click to expand...


America uses state of the art weapons on Arab Muslim terrorists throughout the Middle East, why should the Hamas animals get a pass?  Oh I forgot, it's the Jooooos that are doing the shooting. They aren't allowed to defend themselves from the Islamic savages.


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to prove this using unbiased and non partisan sources ?
> 
> 
> 
> One merely needs to look at the Warsaw Ghetto and Gaza, the parallels are striking. Collective punishment through dietary restriction, tunnels to defeat blockades, exaggerated reprisals, etc, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No parallels at all id there,
> 
> What dietary restrictions are in place other that those imposed by hamas ?
> 
> What collective punishment other than tah imposed by hamas ?
> 
> What goods are smuggled in apart from Iranian weapons and high end German cars ? And you forget the tunnels under Israeli schools primed with H.E. to mass murder children.
> 
> What exaggerated reprisals other than those accepted under international law that results in many terrorists and militia being killed.
> 
> 
> So where are your unbiased and non partisan sources, or couldn't you find any ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *OK I am going to call you out on this one where are  "the tunnels under Israeli schools primed with H.E. to mass murder children" post a link or be called a liar
> .*
Click to expand...







Hamas tunnels planned to target Israeli kindergartens. Oh by the way, there are tunnels on the US border too. - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com

 As reported by the Daily Caller, “Multiple media outlets report that Hamas’s offensive tunnel network – now known to have been composed of over forty attack tunnels dug underneath Israel’s border with the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip – was set to be activated during the Jewish High Holidays (September 24th) as a mass terror attack. The attack was meant to generate as many as ten thousand casualties, men, women and particularly children and hundreds of captives. Explosives were particularly placed underneath kindergartens to make certain that these “institutions” would be the first struck, even before any thing else.”


----------



## Phoenall

fanger said:


> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site







 That bastion of islamonazi propaganda is not an unbiased and non partisan source


----------



## Phoenall

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bastion of islamonazi propaganda is not an unbiased and non partisan source
Click to expand...




theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> *Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually, Palishitians do dig terror tunnels and they do use schools and hospitals for military puposes. That's a proven fact, they are one of  the most depraved immoral people on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone besides Israel shoveling that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an internationally known and proven fact that Palishitians dig terror tunnels and they use schools and hospitals for military puposes. Which makes them one of the most depraved, immoral people on this planet.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh,you forgot to mention the State of the Art Bombs and Weapons the Israelis use on the Palestinians.........as usual Roudy you only tell half the story.
Click to expand...








 Both sides use whatever weapons they have to settle the issue. The Palestinians being backwards and illiterate have home made qassams that are effective if they score a direct hit. The Israelis have laser guided missiles that can pinpoint a person and take them out without any collateral damage. They also have heavy artillery that can flatten buildings and use those as well. You would think the Palestinians would realise by now they have already lost the war.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> *Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.
Click to expand...






 Look at the source and you will see who the liars are, as the Washington post says



“Mondoweiss” is a hate site (UPDATED)


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> *Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually, Palishitians do dig terror tunnels and they do use schools and hospitals for military puposes. That's a proven fact, they are one of  the most depraved immoral people on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone besides Israel shoveling that shit?
Click to expand...






 Yep many western media outlets posted the details just last year


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> *Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Partly right Tinnie,but you omitted that they also are Zionist Terrorists...steve
Click to expand...







 Still waiting for the link to your RACIST COMMENT from an unbiased and non partisan source. Whats wrong cant you find one, is that why you ignore the request like a child would.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> *Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually, Palishitians do dig terror tunnels and they do use schools and hospitals for military puposes. That's a proven fact, they are one of  the most depraved immoral people on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone besides Israel shoveling that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep many western media outlets posted the details just last year
Click to expand...

Do you mean all those western media outlets that report from Israel?


----------



## aris2chat

Hamas refused doors for rebuilding and restoring homes in gaza.  The doors were made by palestinians in a WB factory owned by an Israeli company.

Bit like a man dying of thirst refusing water because it was in a cup and not a glass.


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A long, long time ago I was actually much more sympathetic to the arab muslims than I am today, where I would literally expel every one of them out of gaza, the west bank, most of them from israel, and possibly some of the neighboring countries as well.  But then the bastards attacked school children directly in the ma'alot massacre, and did so again in the Dolphinarium and Sbarro suicide bombings.
> 
> After those events, had I been israel's PM I would have wiped them out, all of them - I could no longer support or justify anything but mass slaughter, they were fucking animals was and remains my final conclusion.  Within hours of hamas conducting the dolphinarium bombing, I would have liquidated the iranian military and regime as well.  I would have been doing mankind a huge favor.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians don't need your sort of "SYMPATHY"............Now tell us how many Palestinian Children and Babies the Zionists and Israelis have slaughtered since 1948..........Try BIG MOUTH
Click to expand...






 Very easy none   as they were collateral damage caused by the Palestinians using them as human shields and militia


----------



## Phoenall

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> *Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually, Palishitians do dig terror tunnels and they do use schools and hospitals for military puposes. That's a proven fact, they are one of  the most depraved immoral people on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone besides Israel shoveling that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an internationally known and proven fact that Palishitians dig terror tunnels and they use schools and hospitals for military puposes. Which makes them one of the most depraved, immoral people on this planet.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh,you forgot to mention the State of the Art Bombs and Weapons the Israelis use on the Palestinians.........as usual Roudy you only tell half the story.
Click to expand...






 Both sides use what ever weapons they have. But if the Palestinians don't want to be wiped out then it is time to give up the violence.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> *Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually, Palishitians do dig terror tunnels and they do use schools and hospitals for military puposes. That's a proven fact, they are one of  the most depraved immoral people on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone besides Israel shoveling that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep many western media outlets posted the details just last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean all those western media outlets that report from Israel?
Click to expand...






 No all the western Media outlets that report from all over the world. As I proved yesterday the ones you named don't have headquarters in Israel.  Just like the American embassy in Israel does not mean that Israeli's run America


----------



## P F Tinmore

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A long, long time ago I was actually much more sympathetic to the arab muslims than I am today, where I would literally expel every one of them out of gaza, the west bank, most of them from israel, and possibly some of the neighboring countries as well.  But then the bastards attacked school children directly in the ma'alot massacre, and did so again in the Dolphinarium and Sbarro suicide bombings.
> 
> After those events, had I been israel's PM I would have wiped them out, all of them - I could no longer support or justify anything but mass slaughter, they were fucking animals was and remains my final conclusion.  Within hours of hamas conducting the dolphinarium bombing, I would have liquidated the iranian military and regime as well.  I would have been doing mankind a huge favor.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians don't need your sort of "SYMPATHY"............Now tell us how many Palestinian Children and Babies the Zionists and Israelis have slaughtered since 1948..........Try BIG MOUTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very easy none   as they were collateral damage caused by the Palestinians using them as human shields and militia
Click to expand...

Ahhh, the old human shield canard.


----------



## Phoenall

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> A long, long time ago I was actually much more sympathetic to the arab muslims than I am today, where I would literally expel every one of them out of gaza, the west bank, most of them from israel, and possibly some of the neighboring countries as well.  But then the bastards attacked school children directly in the ma'alot massacre, and did so again in the Dolphinarium and Sbarro suicide bombings.
> 
> After those events, had I been israel's PM I would have wiped them out, all of them - I could no longer support or justify anything but mass slaughter, they were fucking animals was and remains my final conclusion.  Within hours of hamas conducting the dolphinarium bombing, I would have liquidated the iranian military and regime as well.  I would have been doing mankind a huge favor.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians don't need your sort of "SYMPATHY"............Now tell us how many Palestinian Children and Babies the Zionists and Israelis have slaughtered since 1948..........Try BIG MOUTH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very easy none   as they were collateral damage caused by the Palestinians using them as human shields and militia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, the old human shield canard.
Click to expand...






 Too much evidence of these for it to be anything else but true



Conclusive Proof that Hamas Uses Palestinians as Human Shields


----------



## aris2chat

The recent picture of an Israeli soldier being attacked by women after he head locked a teen, turns out it was a paliwood creation.

Hamas boycotted doors for repair and reconstruct of homes in gaza because they made in the WB by palestinian in a settlement company.

PLO wouldn't let Hamas or IJ take part in the restructure of the PA government.

Now if the world would boycott gaza as long as hamas exists there, we might have a chance at  real cease fire and final agreement.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Islamists are today's nazis and the Paleshitians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic Nationalism.
> 
> www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com
Click to expand...




Roudy said:


> Wrong. Islamists are today's nazis and the Paleshitians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic Nationalism.



Wrong. Zionists are today's nazis and the Israelis are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and European Jewish Nationalism. There, fixed it for you.


----------



## Challenger

RoccoR said:


> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Only if both cultures are allowed to make equal and unrestricted use of it. 
Segregation in Israel does not begin or end on buses | +972 Magazine


----------



## cnm

Roudy said:


> Warsaw ghetto was shooting rockets at the Germans, or blowing up school buses and restaurants filled with German civilians? Bullshit comparisons by a known liar and a dirtbag.


So you're not denying the collective punishment by dietary restrictions and the exaggerated reprisals, you're merely justifying those measures. Very Aryan of you.


----------



## Challenger

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and completes withdrawal from the Israeli market | Who Profits
> 
> 
> 
> And tomorrow, Israel will still be successful, you and the Pali terrorists will still be a fraud and your self-hate will still be the object of ridicule.
> 
> Allah has played a cruel joke on you islamos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your words sound hollow, Hollie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typically pointless, Habib.
> 
> Your words are not your own, just childish name-calling you plagiarized from another islamist on the board.
> 
> The last decade thereabouts, since Israel withdrew from Gaza, has shown exactly what "Palestinian" self government is capable of achieving: fomenting an islamist terrorist enclave. Such behavior simply doesn't speak to giving them more land for an even more despicable islamo-terror state.  Establishing a "Palestinian" state just reeks of creating a new Al Qaeda nation.
> 
> At some point, Hamas needs to be separated from international welfare dollars as that money only goes to further an already entrenched group of swine suckling at the nipple of the free world.  Hamas needs to be removed from Gaza, prevented from re-establishing their arsenal and the rational world needs to end the welfare fraud that defines "Palestinian" arabs. If the free world wont do it, maybe ISIS will.
> 
> At any rate, the start-and-stop Israeli responses to the attacks from Gaza are insufficient, and the difficult task of reversing the Hamas coup of 2007 needs to be undertaken. In the event that ISIS does enter Gaza and puts the Hamas terrorists in leading rolls within those lovely videos that ISIS produces: head-chopping, burning, smooshing, drowing, pushing off building rooftops, etc., that may well be the upset point where Israel decides to get serious about eliminating the moslem savages and lets loose with a campaign to make Gaza an _islamist terrorist free zone_.
Click to expand...


Nice rehash from your Habara talking points handbook, and I notice you've still not looked up the definition of plagiarism.


----------



## Challenger

Hossfly said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't see the Zionists as todays Nazis, that would be like saying that the Americans were Nazis when they were in Vietnam. They had a mantra out there " If it moves it is V.C." and they practised this very often in the An Lao valley, how many millions did the Americans murder those few short years ?
> 
> Is that your problem guilt for the innocents raped, brutalised and mass murdered in the name of democracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not my problem, it's the fact that the US supports a regime that practices lebensraum, apartheid, mass murder and ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a load of lizard crap.
Click to expand...


So, given the size of the average lizard, not much crap at all.  Especially when compared to the mountains of Zionist Bull crap that come from the Zionists on this forum.


----------



## cnm

rhodescholar said:


> [...]
> You're mentally ill filth.


Well you know how it is, one Aryan's freedom fighter is another Semitic's terrorist...oh, I got that the wrong way around. You know what I mean, I'm sure.

_*The Stroop Report - "The Warsaw Ghetto Is No More"*

The Stroop Report (May 1943) | Jewish Virtual Library

[...] The units had been informed that we intended to terminate the operation today. In the morning the Jews had already become aware of this-instruction. This is why a renewed search by the searching parties was undertaken after an interval of 1 to 1 1/2 hours. The result was, as always, that again Jews and bandits were discovered to be in various blocks. *From one block shots were even fired against the cordoning units.* An attack by a special battle group was ordered and in order to smoke the bandits out, every building was now set on fire. The Jews and bandits held out, every building was now set on fire. The Jews and bandits held their fire up to the last moment and then concerted their fire against the units. *They even used carbines*. A number of bandits who were shooting from balconies were hit by our men and crashed down.

Furthermore, today we discovered a place said to have been the headquarters of the "P PR"; we found it unoccupied and destroyed it. It was on this 5th day of operations that obviously we

I found the worst of the *terrorists* and *activists*, who so far had always found ways and means to dodge every searching or evacuation action._​
Hard to imagine that people would fight back against their oppressors isn't it? The bastards.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Islamists are today's nazis and the Paleshitians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic Nationalism.
> 
> www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Islamists are today's nazis and the Paleshitians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic Nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Zionists are today's nazis and the Israelis are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and European Jewish Nationalism. There, fixed it for you.
Click to expand...





 Another islamonazi stooge that uses Zionist out of context and as a racist slur. This is why rat boy does not reply to posts that point this out all the time.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if both cultures are allowed to make equal and unrestricted use of it.
> Segregation in Israel does not begin or end on buses | +972 Magazine
Click to expand...





 So it is not in Israel at all but in the west bank, what more would we expect from such a pair of LIARS   972 and rat boy


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw ghetto was shooting rockets at the Germans, or blowing up school buses and restaurants filled with German civilians? Bullshit comparisons by a known liar and a dirtbag.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're not denying the collective punishment by dietary restrictions and the exaggerated reprisals, you're merely justifying those measures. Very Aryan of you.
Click to expand...




 Try again as there are no dietary restriction on Palestinians by Israel, in fact they are better fed than many people in the US and UK. The reprisals are in line with IHL so are not exaggerated but low key and restrained.


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and completes withdrawal from the Israeli market | Who Profits
> 
> 
> 
> And tomorrow, Israel will still be successful, you and the Pali terrorists will still be a fraud and your self-hate will still be the object of ridicule.
> 
> Allah has played a cruel joke on you islamos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your words sound hollow, Hollie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typically pointless, Habib.
> 
> Your words are not your own, just childish name-calling you plagiarized from another islamist on the board.
> 
> The last decade thereabouts, since Israel withdrew from Gaza, has shown exactly what "Palestinian" self government is capable of achieving: fomenting an islamist terrorist enclave. Such behavior simply doesn't speak to giving them more land for an even more despicable islamo-terror state.  Establishing a "Palestinian" state just reeks of creating a new Al Qaeda nation.
> 
> At some point, Hamas needs to be separated from international welfare dollars as that money only goes to further an already entrenched group of swine suckling at the nipple of the free world.  Hamas needs to be removed from Gaza, prevented from re-establishing their arsenal and the rational world needs to end the welfare fraud that defines "Palestinian" arabs. If the free world wont do it, maybe ISIS will.
> 
> At any rate, the start-and-stop Israeli responses to the attacks from Gaza are insufficient, and the difficult task of reversing the Hamas coup of 2007 needs to be undertaken. In the event that ISIS does enter Gaza and puts the Hamas terrorists in leading rolls within those lovely videos that ISIS produces: head-chopping, burning, smooshing, drowing, pushing off building rooftops, etc., that may well be the upset point where Israel decides to get serious about eliminating the moslem savages and lets loose with a campaign to make Gaza an _islamist terrorist free zone_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice rehash from your Habara talking points handbook, and I notice you've still not looked up the definition of plagiarism.
Click to expand...





 Nice deflection from reality by wearing the last islamonazi buzz word

 PLAGIARISM
 the practice of taking someone else's work or ideas and passing them off as one's own.
 So guilty as charged


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> You're mentally ill filth.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know how it is, one Aryan's freedom fighter is another Semitic's terrorist...oh, I got that the wrong way around. You know what I mean, I'm sure.
> 
> _*The Stroop Report - "The Warsaw Ghetto Is No More"*
> 
> The Stroop Report (May 1943) | Jewish Virtual Library
> 
> [...] The units had been informed that we intended to terminate the operation today. In the morning the Jews had already become aware of this-instruction. This is why a renewed search by the searching parties was undertaken after an interval of 1 to 1 1/2 hours. The result was, as always, that again Jews and bandits were discovered to be in various blocks. *From one block shots were even fired against the cordoning units.* An attack by a special battle group was ordered and in order to smoke the bandits out, every building was now set on fire. The Jews and bandits held out, every building was now set on fire. The Jews and bandits held their fire up to the last moment and then concerted their fire against the units. *They even used carbines*. A number of bandits who were shooting from balconies were hit by our men and crashed down.
> 
> Furthermore, today we discovered a place said to have been the headquarters of the "P PR"; we found it unoccupied and destroyed it. It was on this 5th day of operations that obviously we
> 
> I found the worst of the *terrorists* and *activists*, who so far had always found ways and means to dodge every searching or evacuation action._​
> Hard to imagine that people would fight back against their oppressors isn't it? The bastards.
Click to expand...





 Off topic and irrelevant to the thread, why is it you use 70 year old actions to justify your RABID RACIST JEW HATRED


----------



## cnm

Roudy was the one who implied Warsaw ghetto occupants weren't terrorists. Complain to him.


----------



## cnm

Phoenall said:


> The reprisals are in line with IHL so are not exaggerated but low key and restrained.


In that case there won't be a huge imbalance in the casualties of the two sides.

I'm glad you reassured me on that.


----------



## cnm

Good Aryans would never inflict dietary restriction as collective punishment.

_*Israel forced to release study on Gaza blockade*

Israel forced to release study on Gaza blockade - BBC News

Israeli government officials now acknowledge the food restrictions were partly intended to put pressure on Hamas by making the lives of people in Gaza difficult, says the BBC's Jon Donnison in Gaza City.

In 2006, Israeli government adviser Dov Weisglass was widely quoted as having said: "The idea is to put the Palestinians on a diet, but not to make them die of hunger."_​Oh did I say Aryans again? You know what I meant.


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Roudy was the one who implied Warsaw ghetto occupants weren't terrorists. Complain to him.






 You are the one bringing it up so I am complaining to you about your off topic post


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Good Aryans would never inflict dietary restriction as collective punishment.
> 
> _*Israel forced to release study on Gaza blockade*
> 
> Israel forced to release study on Gaza blockade - BBC News
> 
> Israeli government officials now acknowledge the food restrictions were partly intended to put pressure on Hamas by making the lives of people in Gaza difficult, says the BBC's Jon Donnison in Gaza City.
> 
> In 2006, Israeli government adviser Dov Weisglass was widely quoted as having said: "The idea is to put the Palestinians on a diet, but not to make them die of hunger."_​Oh did I say Aryans again? You know what I meant.







Such a pity then that the report does not say what you claim, and it is the biased BBC reporter that puts words in that were not there. The gazans get 2,000 calories per person regardless of age, sex and mobility, I consume 1200 calories a day which is considered to be the average intake of an active person in the west. You do realise that many Palestinians suffer from obesity, type 2 diabetes and other medical problems due to over eating.
You really should do more research  and less blind cut and pastes



 Your extreme racist remarks have been noted and will be reported in future


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another step in the right direction. Veolia sells its shares in the Jerusalem Light Rail and pulls out of Israel entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Islamists are today's nazis and the Paleshitians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic Nationalism.
> 
> www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Islamists are today's nazis and the Paleshitians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic Nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Zionists are today's nazis and the Israelis are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and European Jewish Nationalism. There, fixed it for you.
Click to expand...


Nope, you just copied my post and changed the wording around Achmed.  

Palestinian Nazi history is undeniable and well documented. Keep squealing.


----------



## Roudy

cnm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw ghetto was shooting rockets at the Germans, or blowing up school buses and restaurants filled with German civilians? Bullshit comparisons by a known liar and a dirtbag.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're not denying the collective punishment by dietary restrictions and the exaggerated reprisals, you're merely justifying those measures. Very Aryan of you.
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha. Collective punishment by dietary restrictions. What a load of hogwash. Shove that up your Mecca, why don't you?


----------



## Roudy

cnm said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> You're mentally ill filth.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know how it is, one Aryan's freedom fighter is another Semitic's terrorist...oh, I got that the wrong way around. You know what I mean, I'm sure.
> 
> _*The Stroop Report - "The Warsaw Ghetto Is No More"*
> 
> The Stroop Report (May 1943) | Jewish Virtual Library
> 
> [...] The units had been informed that we intended to terminate the operation today. In the morning the Jews had already become aware of this-instruction. This is why a renewed search by the searching parties was undertaken after an interval of 1 to 1 1/2 hours. The result was, as always, that again Jews and bandits were discovered to be in various blocks. *From one block shots were even fired against the cordoning units.* An attack by a special battle group was ordered and in order to smoke the bandits out, every building was now set on fire. The Jews and bandits held out, every building was now set on fire. The Jews and bandits held their fire up to the last moment and then concerted their fire against the units. *They even used carbines*. A number of bandits who were shooting from balconies were hit by our men and crashed down.
> 
> Furthermore, today we discovered a place said to have been the headquarters of the "P PR"; we found it unoccupied and destroyed it. It was on this 5th day of operations that obviously we
> 
> I found the worst of the *terrorists* and *activists*, who so far had always found ways and means to dodge every searching or evacuation action._​
> Hard to imagine that people would fight back against their oppressors isn't it? The bastards.
Click to expand...


You mean the Jews were fighting and winning against the Arab Muslim genocidal savages.  

Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers

This was described by al-Husseini in his own memoirs:

Our fundamental condition for cooperating with Germany was a free hand to eradicate every last Jew from Palestine and the Arab world. I asked Hitler for an explicit undertaking to allow us to solve the Jewish people in a manner befitting our national and racial aspirations and according to the scientific methods innovated by Germany in the handling of its Jews. The answer I got was: "The Jews are yours." (Ami Isseroff and Peter FitzGerald-Morris, "The Iraq Coup Attempt of 1941, the Mufti, and the Farhud")


----------



## Roudy

So to conclude, the boycott has been an failure of epic proportions. 

Hey IslamoNazi propagandists, maybe another 100 years, ya never know eh?  What a bunch of jerkoffs. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site -
> 
> 
> One of the most important strikes in the propaganda war for Israel in the last month was dealt by the New York Times and CNN when they ran long pieces giving credence to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s claim that Hamas was building tunnels out of Gaza aimed at kindergartens in nearby kibbutzes.
> 
> Back on July 22, Netanyahu asserted– on the basis of this cartoon drawing he tweeted– that the tunnels were aimed at Israeli kindergartens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Netanyahu tweeted this cartoon evidence on July 22
> 
> In fact (and as we reported), the only Israelis attacked from the tunnels were Israeli soldiers. But a week after Netanyahu’s statement, both the Times and CNN took the prime minister’s claim at face value. The Times’s piece, “Tunnels Lead Right to Heart of Israeli Fear” gave priority to rumors over actual information, and reported that “one tunnel was found over the weekend” in Kibbutz Be’eri. The piece quoted a resident of the kibbutz saying,
> 
> “The tunnels, it’s game-changing. We can’t do anything if the terrorists will come to our kindergarten. The tunnels, it’s very surprising, it can hit you don’t know where.”
> 
> Now it turns out no tunnel was found in Kibbutz Be’eri.
> 
> The Israeli site +972 has blown that propaganda completely out of the water. A well-researched article in Hebrew that it translated from an educational worker near Gaza states that the tunnels do not appear to be targeted at civilians and they come out more than a mile from any kibbutz, let alone the kindergartens.
> 
> In short, the tunnels fear was hysteria, drummed up by the Israeli government to heighten war fever, and then purveyed by the New York Times and CNN.
> 
> The piece at +972 — which is headlined in part, “In reality, every tunnel so far has been used against military targets alone” — was published in Hebrew on “Local Call,” and written by Emanual Yelin, who lives in Be’er Sheva and is said to work near the Gaza border. Yelin is a full-on Israeli patriot, but he has no truck with the lies and propaganda disseminated around the tunnels.
> 
> Here are excerpts of the Q-and-A he asks and answers.
> 
> Q. Was Benjamin Netanyahu right in his national address when he said “we will not end the mission, we will not end the operation, without neutralizing the tunnels that exist solely to annihilate our civilians and to kill our children?”
> 
> A. No. It is certain that this is not their sole purpose, and probably not their primary purpose, either. We’ve already seen six instances in which Hamas was able to use the tunnels against Israel. Once when Gilad Shalit was captured, and the rest during the current operation. *In all instances, Hamas’ target were IDF soldiers, not the communities*….
> 
> Q. So what is the purpose of the tunnels?
> 
> Most likely to hurt IDF forces and capture soldiers. Little by little we are starting to hear military reporters saying this explicitly…
> 
> Q. So we can be certain that the tunnels will not be used for terrorism against civilians in the kibbutzim along the barrier wall?
> 
> A. No. We must not become complacent…
> 
> Q. But if they didn’t want to hurt communities, why did they dig tunnels under dining halls and kindergartens inside those communities?
> 
> A. Here’s the thing: they didn’t. *It turns out that there were no tunnels into the communities.* The tunnel into the Kisufim dining hall? That was an old sewer line [Hebrew] mistakenly identified as a tunnel shaft…
> 
> Q. So where do the tunnels go?
> 
> A. *Probably just a few hundred meters from the barrier wall and a few kilometers from the communities.* It’s hard to find accurate data about where the exit shafts are. But in all five instances of infiltration, the militants emerged 200-400 meters away from the wall, as can be seen on the maps in the IDF Spokesperson videos. For example, the alleged penetration into Kisufim was 1.5 kilometers away from the community. And actually, the tunnel’s exit point is just as close to Kibbutz Sufa.
> 
> 
> See more at: Tunnels-to-kindergartens propaganda Netanyahu peddled to NYT and CNN is exploded by Israeli news site
> 
> 
> 
> *Post of the day!* Netanyahu Has always been a lying sack of shit. It seems to be a prerequisite for PM of Israel.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dupes who believe every Israeli lie that comes down the pike will be spouting this lie for years to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No actually, Palishitians do dig terror tunnels and they do use schools and hospitals for military puposes. That's a proven fact, they are one of  the most depraved immoral people on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone besides Israel shoveling that shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep many western media outlets posted the details just last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean all those western media outlets that report from Israel?
Click to expand...


No I mean all those UN investigations that found that Palestinians were using United Nations schools and hospitals to store and shoot rockets from.  You have a hard time accepting the truth about the so called Palestinians.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> ...govt sanctioned apartheid, mass murder, persecution of non Muslim minorities, and ethnic cleansing.



"...govt sanctioned apartheid, mass murder, persecution of non Jewish minorities, and ethnic cleansing." There, Zionist Israel described to a 'T', fixed it for you again.


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Hamas refused doors for rebuilding and restoring homes in gaza.  The doors were made by palestinians in a WB factory owned by an Israeli company.
> 
> Bit like a man dying of thirst refusing water because it was in a cup and not a glass.



Sounds reasonable to me, not wanting to help someone who profits from the exploitation and oppression of your people. Personally, if they were given for free, I'd have taken them to use as tunnel supports; Hamas seem to have more principles.


----------



## Challenger

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall,  et al,
> 
> I really don't see what the complaint is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of your islamonazi propaganda that amounts to Jew hatred
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Israelis are building up the infrastructure.  Most cities would kill for a Light Rail System.  Most major cities of the industrial world have a light rail system.  Eventually, the this rail system will benefit both cultures.
> 
> Are the Palestinians complaining that the city should not have a light rail system?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Nazis had brought in a light rail system would it have been ok for them to say, 'Don't the Jews want a light rail, it will benefit everyone '?
> 
> The Zionists are todays Nazis, see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Islamists are today's nazis and the Paleshitians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic Nationalism.
> 
> www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Islamists are today's nazis and the Paleshitians are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and Arab Islamic Nationalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Zionists are today's nazis and the Israelis are the bastard children of the marriage between Nazism and European Jewish Nationalism. There, fixed it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you just copied my post and changed the wording around Achmed.
> 
> Palestinian Nazi history is undeniable and well documented. Keep squealing.
Click to expand...




Roudy said:


> Nope, you just copied my post and changed the wording around Achmed.



Wow, there's no getting one over on you is there?  Just making your sentence more accurate, no need to thank me.


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas refused doors for rebuilding and restoring homes in gaza.  The doors were made by palestinians in a WB factory owned by an Israeli company.
> 
> Bit like a man dying of thirst refusing water because it was in a cup and not a glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds reasonable to me, not wanting to help someone who profits from the exploitation and oppression of your people. Personally, if they were given for free, I'd have taken them to use as tunnel supports; Hamas seem to have more principles.
Click to expand...


They were supplies donated for the rebuilding effort in gaza


----------



## cnm

Roudy said:


> Ha ha ha. Collective punishment by dietary restrictions. What a load of hogwash. Shove that up your Mecca, why don't you?


That you want to deny behaviour known to the world is of a piece with denying the effect BDS is having on Israeli politicians.

Hoho, anyone would think the Jordan was a river in Egypt...


----------



## Phoenall

cnm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Collective punishment by dietary restrictions. What a load of hogwash. Shove that up your Mecca, why don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> That you want to deny behaviour known to the world is of a piece with denying the effect BDS is having on Israeli politicians.
> 
> Hoho, anyone would think the Jordan was a river in Egypt...
Click to expand...





 No it is in Israel, are you that dimwitted.


----------



## Challenger

aris2chat said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas refused doors for rebuilding and restoring homes in gaza.  The doors were made by palestinians in a WB factory owned by an Israeli company.
> 
> Bit like a man dying of thirst refusing water because it was in a cup and not a glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds reasonable to me, not wanting to help someone who profits from the exploitation and oppression of your people. Personally, if they were given for free, I'd have taken them to use as tunnel supports; Hamas seem to have more principles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were supplies donated for the rebuilding effort in gaza
Click to expand...


Wow, how generous. perhaps if the IAF/IDF hadn't destroyed Gaza in the first place, such "donations" wouldn't be necessary. If Zionist israel stopped besieging the place, they'd be able to buy doors from whoever they wanted to.


----------



## rhodescholar

Challenger said:


> Wow, how generous. perhaps if the IAF/IDF hadn't destroyed Gaza in the first place, such "donations" wouldn't be necessary. If Zionist israel stopped besieging the place, they'd be able to buy doors from whoever they wanted to.



Perhaps if turds like you actually stopped licking the fakestinians' asses, put pressure on THEM to actually form a real government, and stopped  making excuses for the scum of the earth like hamas, Israel would not need to protect itself against rocket fire and tunnels built to attack it.

But that would require much too much thought for societal failures like yourself.


----------



## aris2chat

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas refused doors for rebuilding and restoring homes in gaza.  The doors were made by palestinians in a WB factory owned by an Israeli company.
> 
> Bit like a man dying of thirst refusing water because it was in a cup and not a glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds reasonable to me, not wanting to help someone who profits from the exploitation and oppression of your people. Personally, if they were given for free, I'd have taken them to use as tunnel supports; Hamas seem to have more principles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were supplies donated for the rebuilding effort in gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, how generous. perhaps if the IAF/IDF hadn't destroyed Gaza in the first place, such "donations" wouldn't be necessary. If Zionist israel stopped besieging the place, they'd be able to buy doors from whoever they wanted to.
Click to expand...


If hamas had not fired on Israel or engaged in terrorism.............


----------



## Urbanguerrilla

rhodescholar said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that's not my problem, it's the fact that the US supports a regime that practices lebensraum, apartheid, mass murder and ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the iranian regime?  The syrian?  Or the iraqi?
Click to expand...


It's Israhell, the zionazi statelet


----------



## Phoenall

Challenger said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas refused doors for rebuilding and restoring homes in gaza.  The doors were made by palestinians in a WB factory owned by an Israeli company.
> 
> Bit like a man dying of thirst refusing water because it was in a cup and not a glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds reasonable to me, not wanting to help someone who profits from the exploitation and oppression of your people. Personally, if they were given for free, I'd have taken them to use as tunnel supports; Hamas seem to have more principles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were supplies donated for the rebuilding effort in gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, how generous. perhaps if the IAF/IDF hadn't destroyed Gaza in the first place, such "donations" wouldn't be necessary. If Zionist israel stopped besieging the place, they'd be able to buy doors from whoever they wanted to.
Click to expand...





 The destruction of gaza is all down to hamas who instigated a war they could not win for propaganda reasons. The worlds media reported the truth and left hamas looking like the barbarians they are.
 If the Palestinians kept their promises and negotiated an honourable and lasting peace along with mutual borders then the blockade would be lifted. That is what INTERNATIONAL LAW say must happen.


----------



## Phoenall

Urbanguerrilla said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that's not my problem, it's the fact that the US supports a regime that practices lebensraum, apartheid, mass murder and ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the iranian regime?  The syrian?  Or the iraqi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Israhell, the zionazi statelet
Click to expand...





 Another islamomoron posting an oxymoron because they have been told to by their imam.     Do explain how you can hate the Jews so much that you want to wipe them all out ( a Nazi ) while loving them and supporting their nation and home land and their right to defend it against terrorism and attack


----------



## aris2chat

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas refused doors for rebuilding and restoring homes in gaza.  The doors were made by palestinians in a WB factory owned by an Israeli company.
> 
> Bit like a man dying of thirst refusing water because it was in a cup and not a glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds reasonable to me, not wanting to help someone who profits from the exploitation and oppression of your people. Personally, if they were given for free, I'd have taken them to use as tunnel supports; Hamas seem to have more principles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were supplies donated for the rebuilding effort in gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, how generous. perhaps if the IAF/IDF hadn't destroyed Gaza in the first place, such "donations" wouldn't be necessary. If Zionist israel stopped besieging the place, they'd be able to buy doors from whoever they wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The destruction of gaza is all down to hamas who instigated a war they could not win for propaganda reasons. The worlds media reported the truth and left hamas looking like the barbarians they are.
> If the Palestinians kept their promises and negotiated an honourable and lasting peace along with mutual borders then the blockade would be lifted. That is what INTERNATIONAL LAW say must happen.
Click to expand...


Hamas is even calling for Ban to step down because he believes the Israeli narrative and not hamas' "we are the victims, even if we start it" excuses.


----------



## Roudy

cnm said:


> Roudy was the one who implied Warsaw ghetto occupants weren't terrorists. Complain to him.


Hah?  You compared the Palestinians to the Warsaw ghetto occupants, and I showed you that the Palestinians are Islamic Nazis, both historically and culturally. 

You guys have nothing but lies and distortions.


----------



## Roudy

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...govt sanctioned apartheid, mass murder, persecution of non Muslim minorities, and ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...govt sanctioned apartheid, mass murder, persecution of non Jewish minorities, and ethnic cleansing." There, Zionist Israel described to a 'T', fixed it for you again.
Click to expand...


"...govt sanctioned apartheid, mass murder, persecution of non Muslim minorities, and ethnic cleansing."

Fits most Muslim nations and societies to the T, Achmed.  You didn't fix anything.


----------



## Roudy

cnm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Collective punishment by dietary restrictions. What a load of hogwash. Shove that up your Mecca, why don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> That you want to deny behaviour known to the world is of a piece with denying the effect BDS is having on Israeli politicians.
> 
> Hoho, anyone would think the Jordan was a river in Egypt...
Click to expand...


BDS has accomplished less than nothing.  You're dreaming.


----------



## Roudy

aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas refused doors for rebuilding and restoring homes in gaza.  The doors were made by palestinians in a WB factory owned by an Israeli company.
> 
> Bit like a man dying of thirst refusing water because it was in a cup and not a glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds reasonable to me, not wanting to help someone who profits from the exploitation and oppression of your people. Personally, if they were given for free, I'd have taken them to use as tunnel supports; Hamas seem to have more principles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were supplies donated for the rebuilding effort in gaza
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, how generous. perhaps if the IAF/IDF hadn't destroyed Gaza in the first place, such "donations" wouldn't be necessary. If Zionist israel stopped besieging the place, they'd be able to buy doors from whoever they wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The destruction of gaza is all down to hamas who instigated a war they could not win for propaganda reasons. The worlds media reported the truth and left hamas looking like the barbarians they are.
> If the Palestinians kept their promises and negotiated an honourable and lasting peace along with mutual borders then the blockade would be lifted. That is what INTERNATIONAL LAW say must happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas is even calling for Ban to step down because he believes the Israeli narrative and not hamas' "we are the victims, even if we start it" excuses.
Click to expand...


These Islamic thugs think they run the world.  Very entertaining bunch of animals.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Aryans would never inflict dietary restriction as collective punishment.
> 
> _*Israel forced to release study on Gaza blockade*
> 
> Israel forced to release study on Gaza blockade - BBC News
> 
> Israeli government officials now acknowledge the food restrictions were partly intended to put pressure on Hamas by making the lives of people in Gaza difficult, says the BBC's Jon Donnison in Gaza City.
> 
> In 2006, Israeli government adviser Dov Weisglass was widely quoted as having said: "The idea is to put the Palestinians on a diet, but not to make them die of hunger."_​Oh did I say Aryans again? You know what I meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pity then that the report does not say what you claim, and it is the biased BBC reporter that puts words in that were not there. The gazans get 2,000 calories per person regardless of age, sex and mobility, I consume 1200 calories a day which is considered to be the average intake of an active person in the west. You do realise that many Palestinians suffer from obesity, type 2 diabetes and other medical problems due to over eating.
> You really should do more research  and less blind cut and pastes
> 
> 
> 
> Your extreme racist remarks have been noted and will be reported in future
Click to expand...


1200 calories a day is what is generally recommended as a minimum caloric intake for a weight loss diet - it is by no means the average intake of the average western person.

For a realistic intake: How Many Calories Should You Eat?

If the Gazans are being deliberately restricted to 2000 calories regardless of age, sex, and exercise - that's collective punishment.



.


----------

